# May Marvels 2018



## emzywemzy83

19th April - Wicky78 - Miriam Elizabeth 3lb 15oz/1.8kg (34+6)

25th April - VieraSky - Genevieve Lynn 9lb 11oz/4.4kg, 20.4 inches/51.8cm (38+4)

26th April - emzywemzy83 - Jessica Rose 7lb 6oz/3.3kg (37+3)

3rd May - Chibilena - Magnus 7lb 11 oz/3.5kg, 19.7 inches/50cm (39+2)

5th May - SadakoS - Logan Joseph 8lb 9oz/3.9kg (40+2)
5th May - Reiko_ctu - Summer Anne 7lb 6oz/3.3kg (39+6)

7th May - cheluzal - Siler Christopher 6lb 14oz/3.1kg, 19.5 inches/49.5cm (38+3)

8th May - BrokenfoREVer - Ryan James 7lb 13oz/3.5kg (39+1)

12th May - hope2bemother - Nava Rose 9lb 2.7oz/4.2kg, 21.25 inches/54cm (40+4)
12th May - ricschick - Bille Violet 8lb 7oz/3.8kg (38+6)

15th May - ReadynWaiting - Dylan 9lb 1oz/4.1kg (40+1)


So far, our keenest and dinkiest baba is Miriam Elizabeth, the latest is Nava Rose but there are three of us more overdue than this now and the champ on the scales as far as I can tell is Genevieve Lynn.

If you want me to add any weights or lengths to your babas, just holler. I am happy to convert into metric (think most of us use imperial but it is nice to have the option of both...if you are a massive geek like me... )


Of the regular posters there are 6 of us waiting I think...
KittenLifter (due date 10th May - currently 41+1)
Riveted Rosie (due date 11th May - currently 41)
Agcam (due date 13th May - currently 40+5)
Sasha92 (uses FB more) due 22nd May (39+3)
mrsstrezy due 22nd May (39+3)
yazzy due 23rd May (39+2)

Of the other ladies in the list, I can see three still post on site and still appear to be waiting for May babies:
Debi - due 2nd May 
MrsHudson - due 26th May
Oliv - due 28th May

..........................................................

Hello!

I thought I'd start group for those with babies due in May 2018 :flower: Let me know your EDD and I'll add it below 

:cloud9:

*BFPS and EDDs:*

*1st May:* Traveling mom

*2nd May:* Kuji, KyGirl12, Debi

*5th May:* VieraSky

*6th May: *Reiko_ctu

*8th May:* hope2bmother, ChibiLena

*10th May:* KittenLifter

*11th May:* maybe_baby_, Bea32, Riveted Rosie :pink:

*12th May:* 

*13th May:* Agcam , KG706

*14th May: * BrokenfoREVer, emzywemzy83 :pink: , ReadynWaiting :pink:

*15th May:* 

*17th May:* Foreign Chick, MrsSnail

*18th May:* cheluzal

*19th May:* brw2016

*20th May:* becsboo, ricschick

*22nd May:* Sasha92

*23rd May:* Pea123, mom and ttc

*25th May:* Wicky78

*26th May:* lbourgeois

*28th May:* Oliv

*29th May:*

*30th May:* CastawayBride, katiesfirst1


Angel babies:

Gray001 :angel:
Boognishrises :angel:
JWC13 :angel:
Huggles :pink: :angel:
Flourish :angel: 
aidensxmomma :angel:
Rach87 :angel:
eppgirl :angel:


We have an awesome signature, made by a very talented BnB member for us!

To add it to your profile, follow these instructions:

-copy and paste the code below into your signature 
*-before you save it, remove the gaps between the [ and URL and [ and IMG*

[ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2445959-may-2018-babies-26-bfps-so-far.html"][ IMG]https://image.ibb.co/gLeXjF/May_Marvels.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Agcam

Yay! Thanks, Emzy :) 

P.S. Count me in :D


----------



## hope2bmother

Count me in! Baby number 2 is due May 8!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hello :) 

count me in as well :D 

based on the online calculation I am due *May 17th* :D 
My DD 2 was born May 4th 2009 
my other 2 DD were both born in July 12th & 21st 

looks like I'm only fertile in August and October heheheh 

Happy & Healthy 9 months <3


----------



## emzywemzy83

Welcome! I'll add everyone's EDDs on the first post, so let me know yours if you haven't already. 

How are you all feeling? I'm getting waves of nausea and have sore boobs and AF type cramps, very similar to my other pregnancies this early on. Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## emzywemzy83

Meant to add, I seem to only be fertile in August and December haha! DD1 was born 14th August 2010 and DD2 22nd May 2012.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks for starting the thread Emzy! I've been looking for one but didn't want to commit to being the thread owner XD

I'm due May 6! 5 weeks today...felt the tiniest bit nauseous after breakfast today but other than that I'm feeling almost no symptoms since the tww.

We all got really early BFP's so far... Got mine at 3w2d. Does anyone feel worried about that? Or is it normal? I never got BFP's before 3w6d before!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Reiko_ctu said:


> Thanks for starting the thread Emzy! I've been looking for one but didn't want to commit to being the thread owner XD
> 
> I'm due May 6! 5 weeks today...felt the tiniest bit nauseous after breakfast today but other than that I'm feeling almost no symptoms since the tww.
> 
> We all got really early BFP's so far... Got mine at 3w2d. Does anyone feel worried about that? Or is it normal? I never got BFP's before 3w6d before!!

With DD1 I didn't find out until I was 5 weeks gone. DD2 I found out at 12dpo and was super nervous that she wouldn't be a sticky bean, but all was fine. This one, I got a faint BFP at 9dpo and confirmed with a digi today at 12dpo. Will feel better once Tuesday has been and gone with no AF!


----------



## Foreign Chick

I never got a BFP prior to 11 dpo, am I worried that it won't stick? Not so much, I do however not exclude the possibility of a multiples. I've had EWCM at 1-3dpo and someone mentioned that this could mean that I O'ed from both ovaries, and actually I felt O cramps on both sides 1st time ever... so yeah ummm..... If that would be the case I pray that at least one is a boy heheheh 

Symptom wise: AF like cramps since last night, increased sense of smell, since 6 dpo >still, and heavy bb's other than that GREAT!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Ooh I had EWCM from O to 3 dpo as well :huh: Jesus hope I don't have twins :haha:

I've got loads of clear CM now, keep running to the loo to check it's not AF! Plus peeing for England!


----------



## Gray001

Hi ladies!
I found out last Tuesday that I am pregnant with baby number 2 and so far have a due date of may 10th! I feel like I have found out so early it's making me nervous and the wait is already dragging!
I haven't really had any symptoms so far apart from a few twinges in my tummy an slightly sore boobs. I know i may regret saying this in a few weeks but I am hoping I get a few more symptoms soon so that I know everything is ok!
Congratulations all on your bfp's and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Foreign Chick

emzywemzy83 said:


> Ooh I had EWCM from O to 3 dpo as well :huh: Jesus hope I don't have twins :haha:
> 
> I've got loads of clear CM now, keep running to the loo to check it's not AF! Plus peeing for England!

LMBO Twins wouldn't be so bad just imagine you have quads or quints :haha:

Just teasing hun!

I must add tho that I believe to have had implantation occur early(5dpo) as well. If I trust the temp dip on my BBT chart, and assume it was indeed implantation, then getting a BFP at 9 dpo wouldn't seem too soon, I don't guess. I don't know, I'm going to try and not think about it. 

Anyone scheduled their 1st appt. yet?


----------



## Kuji

Hey everyone! I've been waiting for a group to start so I'd love to join! :D 

I'm due *May 2nd* with my second child! 

I had my bfp at 11dpo with a dollarama test, frer and digi!


----------



## KyGirl12

Hi!! I think this may be my very first post, long time lurker! I've lurked through an entire pregnancy and am now pregnant with #2 so I think it's time to speak up &#55357;&#56836; my edd is May 2nd and so far my only symptoms are sleepiness and heavy/tender breasts! Oh! And feeling sad for my only child not being my only child anymore &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## hope2bmother

My only symptoms thus far are mild cramping, extreme exhaustion, frequent urination, and occasionally a bit of nausea, but otherwise generally feeling well. I still can't get over that I got my BFP! I've taken a zillion pregnancy tests. Anxiously awaiting my Sept. 21 appointment with the midwife and hopefully have a beautiful viability scan... Had a dream last night I was pregnant with twins. Eeeks. 

So nice to meet everyone! A happy and healthy pregnancy to all!


----------



## hope2bmother

Gray001 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I found out last Tuesday that I am pregnant with baby number 2 and so far have a due date of may 10th! I feel like I have found out so early it's making me nervous and the wait is already dragging!
> I haven't really had any symptoms so far apart from a few twinges in my tummy an slightly sore boobs. I know i may regret saying this in a few weeks but I am hoping I get a few more symptoms soon so that I know everything is ok!
> Congratulations all on your bfp's and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Yes! I found out super early too, like around 3 weeks, 4 days... time is dragging! Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KyGirl12 said:


> Hi!! I think this may be my very first post, long time lurker! I've lurked through an entire pregnancy and am now pregnant with #2 so I think it's time to speak up &#65533;&#65533; my edd is May 2nd and so far my only symptoms are sleepiness and heavy/tender breasts! Oh! And feeling sad for my only child not being my only child anymore &#65533;&#65533;

I felt that sadness for the first few weeks after my 2nd was born. And then it's gone and you can't imagine life without 2!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

The early BFP caused twins to pop into my head, but there's really no possibility of us having twins. None run in the family and I'm only 30 and no medical help to conceive. My daughter does keep asking for two babies lol. 

I'm hoping I stay symptomless, my past pregnancies have been terrible for ms. 

Calling my midwife on Tuesday to book an appointment!


----------



## Gray001

I am going to do a second digi on Friday to make sure I'm progressing then I shall phone and make an appointment with the midwife (very paranoid pregnant person here still after my first pregnancy ending at 5.3 weeks).
Really want to get excited though and have to stop myself from telling anyone! 

Have any of you ladies told anyone yet?
I've told my DH and my Mum as I would want their support anyway incase anything went wrong.


----------



## ChibiLena

Oh, I have been waiting for his group! I am due May 8th so not even five weeks along yet. Last time I found out at 7 weeks so time is dragging this time!


----------



## Flourish

Hello! 
I got an early BFP as well- currently due 12th may! 
Only myself and husband know for now. This is our second and with my lg we told family really early and decided we wanted to wait before telling family this time. If we can keep it a secret we will probably wait until 8 weeks as want family to know before we tell anyone else at 12 weeks. 

So far I've been hit with extreme exhaustion. I don't remember this from last time. No sickness yet but I remember that hitting at 5 weeks last time so could hit anytime now.


----------



## Flourish

Is anyone thinking about booking an early scan? I had one with my lg and think I will book another one this time. 

I've just called and booked in with the midwife for the 5th October when I should be 9 weeks along. I feel like I'm being premature booking in with midwife but Im excited and wanted to get is sorted so I can sort my work diary out.


----------



## JWC13

Please count me in- my EDD is May 13th (mothers day!).

I was a bit hesitant to join the group as I'm terrified that this bean won't stick. I started spotting/bleeding at 10dpo (which is normal for me with AF) and assumed I was out. I had a random temp spike at 12dpo so decided to test just to see if the spike meant anything and I got an instant BFP! I've been so scared the last few days as I've been bleeding and cramping since then but I've had a good strong line each day. I started using progesterone cream on Saturday hoping it would help as I'm pretty sure I have low progesterone (10 day LP each cycle). Today the spotting and cramping has stopped so I hope that is a good sign. 

With it being the weekend and Labor day today, I haven't been able to see my Dr to get blood work done but I will be doing that tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed for me that my levels look good and are still rising.


----------



## Debi

Hi girls, I'm due #3 around 2nd of May. Had a MMC this time last year so feeling a bit all over the place, but cautiously optimistic. 
That's a good sign your cramping and spotting has stopped JWC13! Little one was probably just burrowing their way in =) 
So far had every symptom under the Sun, coming and going, but i' m trying not to panic. I was CRAZY moody last week but that has settled a bit (my OH is definitely happy about that one haha!).
Hope you ladies are all well!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Welcome everyone! I've added everyones EDD to the first post, please let me know if I've missed anyone. 

Flourish- I think I'll book an early scan for 7 weeks. I had one with both my girls and found it so reassuring and kind of feel like I should! 

I'm scared of miscarriage too :( I think everyone worries don't they. I've been fortunate enough to never have had a miscarriage and I've had two successful pregnancies and two healthy girls. I really have no reason to worry, but I can't help it. It sounds silly but I almost feel like because I've been lucky so far, I'm more likely to have one... do you know what I mean?

I hate this part of pregnancy, the knicker checking and worrying about every pain and cramp, arghh! Not feeling much yet except the odd bit of nausea, feeling tired and my boobs are killing!! Still getting the mild cramps as well, which I remember from the last two times. 

I've booked a docs appointment for Thursday eve so I can get referred to the midwife. I also need to ask what I need to do as I'm on antidepressants (which I take for severe PMS) so I suspect that I'll need to wean off them. Anyone else booked any appointment yet?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I've emailed my midwives but need to call the office to update my info tomorrow morning, hopefully I can remember!

We have told both sets of parents, my SIL and a close friend. Still have a bit of family left to tell. I told them it was early but wanted to celebrate the baby whatever happens. We have had a mc before, and we didn't tell anyone we were pregnant so they only found out we had a mc, and it was all sadness when we told. I wanted them to be excited with us, even if we do end up having a mc again. I feel very positive about this pregnancy though. We waited a long time for me to get my period back after breastfeeding to get pregnant again so I feel like this baby is going to be healthy.


----------



## Foreign Chick

I haven't told anyone yet, not even DH, but he suspect something. I'm probably going to wait til AF is due.

Flourish< I don't think you're being premature booking for 9 weeks. Not sure where you're located, but here in the US they like to see you around 6-8 weeks, to confirm babies heartbeat. I'll be scheduling my appointment around that time.

Has anyone NOT told DH yet? And if so, how are you planning on doing so?


----------



## Agcam

emzywemzy83 said:


> Welcome! I'll add everyone's EDDs on the first post, so let me know yours if you haven't already.
> 
> How are you all feeling? I'm getting waves of nausea and have sore boobs and AF type cramps, very similar to my other pregnancies this early on. Have you told anyone yet?

Oops. Left out my due date. According to my calculations (based on LMP), it's the 13th of May.

I have all the symptoms you describe, along with the occasional sharp pain low down in the abdomen, which i assume is something stretching. They've set in earlier for me this time than with my first.

Haven't told anybody yet, except for DH. I would prefer to get to the end of first tri, but will probably have to tell people at work sooner than that, due to the nature of the work I do. I'm going to put it off for as long as I can.

ETA: How is everyone dealing with the exhaustion? I was practically falling asleep on my laptop at work this afternoon. 

I'm aware that it's really early days yet, so am trying not to worry. I don't know what it is about pregnancy that makes us worry so much, even those of us who are not normally anxious people. I might have mentioned on another thread that any time I find myself wondering about "what ifs", I take a step back and imagine holding the baby instead. At least it makes me smile.


----------



## Gray001

Foreign Chick said:


> Has anyone NOT told DH yet? And if so, how are you planning on doing so?

I have told DH but i was really trying to think of a nice way to tell him. In the end I baught a box of his favourite millies cookies and left them on the kitchen side with a note saying 'If I am going to get fat then so are you ...' 

It took him a few minutes to get it but then a huge smile broke out on his face (although not sure if that was realising I'm pregnant or that he had a whole box of cookies haha)


----------



## doddy0402

Hi girls, I am being brave and joining you all! I haven't been back here since my youngest was born in 2013, but I am having a PMA moment and I'm jumping back in! This is our 9th pregnancy and from those, we have been blessed with 3 amazing kids.
If all goes well, this little one should be due May 8th.
Symptoms-wise, I am soooooooo tired! A little bit nauseous in the evenings and majorly bloated, but otherwise, I'm doing good!x


----------



## Boognishrises

JWC13 said:


> Please count me in- my EDD is May 13th (mothers day!).
> 
> I was a bit hesitant to join the group as I'm terrified that this bean won't stick. I started spotting/bleeding at 10dpo (which is normal for me with AF) and assumed I was out. I had a random temp spike at 12dpo so decided to test just to see if the spike meant anything and I got an instant BFP! I've been so scared the last few days as I've been bleeding and cramping since then but I've had a good strong line each day. I started using progesterone cream on Saturday hoping it would help as I'm pretty sure I have low progesterone (10 day LP each cycle). Today the spotting and cramping has stopped so I hope that is a good sign.
> 
> With it being the weekend and Labor day today, I haven't been able to see my Dr to get blood work done but I will be doing that tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed for me that my levels look good and are still rising.


Wow! Me too on all counts! They gave me progestone shots on Friday and I'm nervous about getting more asap! I'm due on the 12th of may. I hope this baby sticks!


----------



## Boognishrises

Hi ladies!! My EDD is May 12th! 
I've told my DH our mothers, my cousin, and two girls at work know bc I was always leaving work to have blood work done. I got my first faint BFP last week and watched it. Poas like everyday. I emailed my doc. (I had a MC in June) and let her know AF was due on Saturday and it's getting darker. She called me in for blood, I was at a level 8! So really early! Like three weeks!

I can't wait to see my results (probably on Wed) from blood work tomorrow. I have low progesterone so they've pumped me full. Two shots on Friday and Imagine more on Tuesday. 

My first symptom was dizziness (Monday) and bitchiness (Sunday) lol. Now my body forces me to take rests and I can fall asleep with the lights on... I'm so excited for this journey with you all!


----------



## JWC13

> Wow! Me too on all counts! They gave me progestone shots on Friday and I'm nervous about getting more asap! I'm due on the 12th of may. I hope this baby sticks!

Really?!? Did your Dr. seem concerned or did they think that the issue was with progesterone? I've been so scared but it's so good to know that someone else is going through what I've been going through.


----------



## Boognishrises

JWC13 said:


> Wow! Me too on all counts! They gave me progestone shots on Friday and I'm nervous about getting more asap! I'm due on the 12th of may. I hope this baby sticks!
> 
> Really?!? Did your Dr. seem concerned or did they think that the issue was with progesterone? I've been so scared but it's so good to know that someone else is going through what I've been going through.Click to expand...

When I first found this doc (the last one pissed me off and did NOTHING to help me) she had me chart my cm for three months find my "peak day" ( already knew ) then they took my blood every other day for about two weeks. They saw at that time my progesterone was low, and they watch it every cycle now. This was my fourth cycle with femara.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ladies we will all be having babies at the same time as Princess Kate! Lol!!

I've had my previous 2 very close to her as well, we are on the same timeline it seems XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So feeling the nausea coming on today. So slight but it's the beginning. I feverishly cleaned my house from top to bottom (including a deep scrub all around the toilets because I will be hanging my head around there often). I know I won't be in any cleaning shape till 2nd tri so hopefully this clean and my husbands efforts will tide us over until then!! Need to do some organizing tomorrow with toddler clothes and stuff for the thrift store as well. Not looking forward to ms :(


----------



## Flourish

Oh no I hope it's not too bad the sickness for you reiko! Were you sick in your previous pregnancies? 

Where's everyone from? I'm in the uk, England. 

Over here we normally have a booking in appointment with the midwife between 8-10 weeks then a scan of baby between 11-14 weeks. What's it normally like for everyone else?


----------



## ChibiLena

My husband had such a huge smile on his face when he understood what the two lines on the test were meaning. "So, we're having a baby?!" Too adorable! 

This time it took us six months to conceive so it felt like forever, honest speaking. With my son we covceived the second month trying, which I know was very lucky.

We haven't told anybody else yet as we agreed to wait until after the first appointment for a scan that I will be making for 8 weeks.


----------



## Huggles

Hi all, I'm pregnant with my second (got a very very faint positive last night - only held urine for 2 hours, but am 2 days late for af and pretty certain I am pg). Due mid-May (14 May according to LMP), but given my pregnancy history I'm more likely to give birth mid-April. Want to join the May group rather than April group though because the pregnancy stages will match better.

Ds was born end Oct 2011 (due end Nov) and we started trying again about 18 months later. Nothing happened for about 2.5 years. Gave up for about 18 months (and sold all our baby stuff!!!) then had a surprise pg in May this year, which ended pretty much as soon as it started. Wasn't actually trying this month but surprise surprise, turns out nature had other plans! So excited! Going to get another test tomorrow to get a more definite result. Will be going for bloods (hcg) on Friday.

I'm from South Africa - will be booking a scan for around 10 weeks. Then the detailed scan at around 12 or 13 weeks. I need to have a stitch (cervical cerclage) placed at 14 weeks due to an incompetent cervix. With my son we had our first scan at 7 weeks (or maybe it was 6 weeks?). Half considering doing that again but I know the gyne likes to see us at 10 weeks so hoping to save the money of the earlier scan. But not sure I'll be able to wait! Eeeek! (I also don't like telling anyone until I've had a scan to confirm things... )


----------



## Boognishrises

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ladies we will all be having babies at the same time as Princess Kate! Lol!!
> 
> I've had my previous 2 very close to her as well, we are on the same timeline it seems XD

Yes! I was so excited to hear this! They also aren't saying how far along she is, only that she's not yet 3 months!


----------



## becsboo

Hi can i join baby number 10 for me i had faint lines from 7dpo to 9 dpo and im 10 dpo today and just had a nice line on a frer 
due may 20th :)
im from the uk dh knows he loves looking at my test lines well i make him lol 1 other close friend knows but everyone else does not due to the negativity i will receive
anyway will be good to get to know everyone over the next 9 months x


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hi everyone! I'd love to join! After a long 2 years TTC our first, we are currently 4w4d with a boy from a successful IVF cycle!!! I'm due May 11!! <3 <3


----------



## KG706

Hey Everyone!

Can I pleeaasse be added too? This will be my first and I'm due May 13th! Got my BFP on Aug 28th, so it's all still super brand new for me. 

Anyone else already gone window shopping for baby stuff to express excitement?? haha. DH and I went to Buy Buy Baby already and looked around, we even bought a couple of our favorite baby books, ha!

I'd also love to hear from you guys with how you're feeling so far, I'm about 4.5 weeks along, no extreme fatigue or burdening nausea as of yet (some mild queasiness in the mornings though), but I know it's just calm before the storm right now, haha! I have been having cute little cramps since around implantation time, and as of a couple days ago I'm having some pulling/stretching sensations in my uterus sometimes. Anyone else??


----------



## emzywemzy83

Welcome everyone and congrats!! I think I've added everyone to the first post, let me know if I missed anyone!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Look what I got today!! Was surprised to get 2-3 weeks so quickly, I only got 1-2 weeks on Sunday! Happy 4 weeks to me!
 



Attached Files:







21317512_10159383412130473_1466204091043673128_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## becsboo

great digi


----------



## Huggles

Awesome emzy! I'm so tempted to go and buy a digi tomorrow but I want to do bloods on Fri so rather going to save the money to pay for that. Will be doing a normal pee stick tomorrow (the one I did last night was super mega light so just want a good strong line to show DH).


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome all who newly joined :D Congratulations on your :bfp:

I'm 12dpo and used my last FRER and believe to have gotten a darker line?
Time to calm down and be pregnant 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1471.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## emzywemzy83

That's a nice dark line there!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Flourish said:


> Oh no I hope it's not too bad the sickness for you reiko! Were you sick in your previous pregnancies?
> 
> Where's everyone from? I'm in the uk, England.
> 
> Over here we normally have a booking in appointment with the midwife between 8-10 weeks then a scan of baby between 11-14 weeks. What's it normally like for everyone else?

So sick. But I forgot what it feels like and convinced myself it's not that bad... it's actually pretty bad lol.


----------



## Huggles

That's a nice progression foreign chick!

Sorry you're feeling so sick Reiko.


----------



## Boognishrises

This freaks me out.. please help me feel better about these solid lines that aren't getting darker. I have low progesterone and got two shots on friday the 1st. and today the 5th... I also had blood work done thursday, they said I was only at an 8. I had lab work done today too. I just cant wait. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







20170905_193810.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Huggles

Boogs, was it you that was spotting and cramping so much?
It's ready hard to get a definite answer from the darkness of a line. Unfortunately the only sure way to know is.to wait for the bloods. The test generaly takes 2 hours to run so you could start phoning for results as soon as those 2 hours are up.
The lines are definitely darker than the first one, it's hard to say whether the others are getting darker though. It's horrible not knowing :hugs:


----------



## Boognishrises

Huggles said:


> Boogs, was it you that was spotting and cramping so much?
> It's ready hard to get a definite answer from the darkness of a line. Unfortunately the only sure way to know is.to wait for the bloods. The test generaly takes 2 hours to run so you could start phoning for results as soon as those 2 hours are up.
> The lines are definitely darker than the first one, it's hard to say whether the others are getting darker though. It's horrible not knowing :hugs:


I've had a few cramps, no spotting, my doctor sends the lab off so there's now a 24 hr window instead of same day like it use to be! :|


----------



## Huggles

Oh that sucks you have to wait so long! Glad there's been no spotting, that's good!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Boognishrises said:


> This freaks me out.. please help me feel better about these solid lines that aren't getting darker. I have low progesterone and got two shots on friday the 1st. and today the 5th... I also had blood work done thursday, they said I was only at an 8. I had lab work done today too. I just cant wait. What do you guys think?

Try not to worry. I know that's easier said than done. If you've got lines on a test you're pregnant, no matter how dark they are... I'm sure it will be ok!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kuji, Kygirl, and Debbie how are you feeling? You're 6 weeks gone!!


----------



## Huggles

Reiko_ctu said:


> If you've got lines on a test you're pregnant, no matter how dark they are... I'm sure it will be ok!!

Sadly that's not actually true, it just means you've been pg recently. I had a very early mc in May and it took a full month for the hpt to go back to neg, and my HCG levels never got higher than 400 so it's not like they were super high.


----------



## Flourish

Boognishrises said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Boogs, was it you that was spotting and cramping so much?
> It's ready hard to get a definite answer from the darkness of a line. Unfortunately the only sure way to know is.to wait for the bloods. The test generaly takes 2 hours to run so you could start phoning for results as soon as those 2 hours are up.
> The lines are definitely darker than the first one, it's hard to say whether the others are getting darker though. It's horrible not knowing :hugs:
> 
> 
> I've had a few cramps, no spotting, my doctor sends the lab off so there's now a 24 hr window instead of same day like it use to be! :|Click to expand...



It must be so hard having to wait but when you get the results hopefully it will be the reassurance you need.


----------



## becsboo

Everyone's tests look like good progression to me


----------



## Huggles

I still haven't gotten a dark line, but it's mainly because both tests were done only holding my urine for 2 hours. Pretty sure the second one is darker though, hoping so at any rate!

First test (opened one) was done Monday evening, second test (closed test) was done just now (wed 11am).

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170904_181928_zpsxkverivu.jpg

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170906_112913_zpsvidawq5z.jpg


----------



## ChibiLena

That's a nice line Huggles!

As for darkening lines, the last time I took a test on 16dpo I used three different brands. The higher quality one of the three also had the darkest line. With cheapies I think there is just a limited amount of dye, so they only become so dark, in my opinion.


----------



## becsboo

my progression
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2595.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Huggles

Looking good


----------



## Foreign Chick

Getting darker, ladies :)


----------



## Boognishrises

I'm pretty sure I'm out... Random negative tests from first response after 12 hrs it's like nothing.

But a different random cheapo test positives from yesterday and this morning...

I was so hopeful.. blood results should be back today... :/
 



Attached Files:







20170906_091938.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 12









1504706456211.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11


----------



## becsboo

massive :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Sorry things aren't looking good boogs :hugs:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Boognishrises said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm out... Random negative tests from first response after 12 hrs it's like nothing.
> 
> But a different random cheapo test positives from yesterday and this morning...
> 
> I was so hopeful.. blood results should be back today... :/

I am so deeply sorry to see this.....my heart goes out to you... :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Wondering if I can join? I have been MIA from bnb for months but want to embrace this new pregnancy for however long baby stays with me. I lost my son at 17wks in January so feeling pretty scared and panicked.
We haven't been ttc But for some reason I decided to take a test at 13dpo(ish)
EDD May 17, 2018
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2346.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Boognishrises I'm so sorry! Hugs


----------



## becsboo

Very strong line congrats


----------



## Foreign Chick

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi ladies!
> Wondering if I can join? I have been MIA from bnb for months but want to embrace this new pregnancy for however long baby stays with me. I lost my son at 17wks in January so feeling pretty scared and panicked.
> We haven't been ttc But for some reason I decided to take a test at 13dpo(ish)
> EDD May 17, 2018

Welcome ReadynWaiting =)
So sorry about the loss of your son...
Congratulations on you strong BFP, may this be your rainbow!
I am also due on the 17th, Happy & Healthy 9 months <3
XX


----------



## Boognishrises

I'm so confused about life. I just took this in the PM... Positive again? Maybe I got a dud box?

This morning I got pretty much 2 negatives. 

It seems to be the best for me to test in the PM.
 



Attached Files:







20170906_153957.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Huggles

Any idea when your blood results will be back boogs? That's a good line.

Welcome RnW. Sorry about the loss of your son :hugs: congrats on the BFP, it's a great line. Here's to hoping you get a full 9 months and a healthy baby at the end of it.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Welcome to the new members! I think I've added everyone to the first page, let me know if not :)

Boogs how bizarre! Can you try a different brand, maybe a digital?


----------



## emzywemzy83

ps I get darker lines in the pm too!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Lovely lines ladies! Here's my progression over the last 3 days, 13 dpo, 14 dpo and today at 15 dpo. I've done soooo many tests it's ridiculous :haha:
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Huggles

Nice dark lines emzy!


----------



## Boognishrises

Huggles said:


> Any idea when your blood results will be back boogs? That's a good line.

I thought it would be today but because of the holiday it won't be till tomorrow!! Losing my mind!!n


----------



## Boognishrises

emzywemzy83 said:


> ps I get darker lines in the pm too!

Why is that?! I can't find any answers online!


----------



## Boognishrises

emzywemzy83 said:


> Lovely lines ladies! Here's my progression over the last 3 days, 13 dpo, 14 dpo and today at 15 dpo. I've done soooo many tests it's ridiculous :haha:

Looks nice!!


----------



## cheluzal

Add me! Due the 18th.

First child. 40 y/o conceived naturally.
I'm an overanalyzer and get paranoid by every.stinking.feeling.

Currently: AF-type residual cramps all day and occasional ovary twinge...lower back ache starting and I'm fighting a cold.
I'm in FL and got off tomorrow and Friday for the hurricane so I can rest (not in path).

Seeing OB on Tuesday!


----------



## Huggles

Boognishrises said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when your blood results will be back boogs? That's a good line.
> 
> I thought it would be today but because of the holiday it won't be till tomorrow!! Losing my mind!!nClick to expand...

Oh no, that's horrible you have to wait so long!


----------



## Huggles

I've booked my first scan appointment! Going on 4 Oct, I'll be 8 weeks. :happydance:

Symptoms so far:
Getting the odd moments of feeling queasy, but so far nothing too bad luckily. Needing to eat more regularly,even if it's just a small snack like an apple. Craving healthy food at the moment which is great. Boobs have moments of sensitivity but nothing too bad yet. Need to pee every 2 hours - I really struggle to go longer than that. And needing to pee around 3am every morning.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I join you all? :flower:

Based off ovulation I'm due May 15, 2018. 

This will be my fifth child and my DH's second. Our DS just turned 1 year at the end of August and I also have a 9yo DS, an 8yo DD, and an angel daughter who would be 5yo. DH and I also have five tiny angels from early losses.

DH and I are absolutely thrilled to be expecting our second, but I am very, very cautious. I got my :bfp: at 9dpo (last week Thursday) and immediately went in for a blood test. HCG game back at 6 and progesterone was 10. My doctor was unsure whether or not it was a viable pregnancy or I just found out really early, so I had to wait to get a second blood test until this week Tuesday. My HCG levels from Tuesday (14dpo) came back at 120 :happydance: I've was put on progesterone after my first blood test because of my history and I have another blood test scheduled for today to make sure HCG is doubling. If all goes well with this blood test, I will probably schedule an ultrasound for around 8 weeks. I've also already been put on medication for nausea because that combined with the lack of appetite I already have is making it nearly impossible to eat. I'm still a nervous wreck, but I'm trying to stay cautiously hopeful. I'm really hoping my blood tests come back okay tomorrow.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome aidensmomma. So glad the HCG has risen and great that the dr is taking your history into account and being proactive. Holding thumbs the next set of bloods come back with good results.

Welcome cheluzal! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Huggles

Omg I'm so HUNGRY!!!


----------



## ricschick

Can I join? Edd 20th may ish. Lol.


----------



## Flourish

I'm out guys... heaving bleeding. Can take me off the list. 
Good luck to everyone for the rest of your pregnancies.


----------



## Huggles

So sorry flourish :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

So sorry flourish xxxx


----------



## Foreign Chick

cheluzal said:


> Add me! Due the 18th.
> 
> First child. 40 y/o conceived naturally.
> I'm an overanalyzer and get paranoid by every.stinking.feeling.
> 
> Currently: AF-type residual cramps all day and occasional ovary twinge...lower back ache starting and I'm fighting a cold.
> I'm in FL and got off tomorrow and Friday for the hurricane so I can rest (not in path).
> 
> Seeing OB on Tuesday!

How exciting... massive congrats to you!
Best wishes for you & baby <3


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome to the round aidensxmomma & ricschick! Congrats on your BFP's :flower:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Flourish said:


> I'm out guys... heaving bleeding. Can take me off the list.
> Good luck to everyone for the rest of your pregnancies.

Oh no... so very sorry... :*(


----------



## xJessie91x

_[Removed by moderator - please read the forum rules]_

Also hi! I'm due somewhere around beginning of May! Feeling very anxious xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So sorry Flourish! 

Cheluzal I'll be 40 in February! Trying to not let that bother me heehee. The good news about that is I will have the Panorama Test to determine any abnormalities and the gender. Right now I'm just taking it one day at a time as we have been trying for almost 4 years with many losses (and no answers).


----------



## JWC13

Flourish said:


> I'm out guys... heaving bleeding. Can take me off the list.
> Good luck to everyone for the rest of your pregnancies.

I'm SO sorry Flourish! I'm with you, I started bleeding and received confirmation yesterday from the Dr. that it was a chemical pregnancy so I'm also out for this month. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! I hope that everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Huggles

So sorry JWC :hugs:


----------



## Boognishrises

Good news! My levels are slowly rising! Hoping this baby bean sticks!! Blood tests again on Tuesday! Mostly feeling headaches and alittle nauseous... Not as much sleepiness as last weekend.. but I'm loving any symptom!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Huggles said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> If you've got lines on a test you're pregnant, no matter how dark they are... I'm sure it will be ok!!
> 
> Sadly that's not actually true, it just means you've been pg recently. I had a very early mc in May and it took a full month for the hpt to go back to neg, and my HCG levels never got higher than 400 so it's not like they were super high.Click to expand...

Yup, I was just trying to be encouraging since she's doubting her bfp... I don't want to add to her worry about an mc or chemical.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Boog how did the blood tests results go?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So sorry JWC!!
Good news Boog!


----------



## Boognishrises

Reiko_ctu said:


> Boog how did the blood tests results go?


Doc says they're slowly climbing! I'm getting more shots tomorrow, and more blood tests Tuesday. The 2 first response test I took Tuesday morning were both negative and from the same box. But I ran to the store afterward work and got another, and it's a strong positive! I called first response and they're sending me a refund, must of been a dud box!! I'm hoping everything keeps going and stays strong!


----------



## Gray001

Sorry to the ladies that are out this month!
Boogni that's good news about your levels ate rising.
I got a 2-3 on a cb digi today (would really of liked to see 3+) but atleast I know things are moving in the right direction fingers crossed!!
What a shame I will just have to buy another digi to do in another few days haha!

On a unrelated note I had my first exam this morning for my degree and passed woohoo &#128513; seeing as I can't celebrate with a glass of bubbly it can only mean a takeaway as I am definitely not cooking tonight!


----------



## Huggles

So glad for you boogs!


----------



## hope2bmother

Boognishrises said:


> I'm so confused about life. I just took this in the PM... Positive again? Maybe I got a dud box?
> 
> This morning I got pretty much 2 negatives.
> 
> It seems to be the best for me to test in the PM.

You might just be super early! Any idea when you might have conceived? I had inconsistent lines when I was about 3 weeks and a few days along, then I had distinctively darker lines with PM tests for about a week beginning in week 4. Hope you have a healthy happy bean on board!


----------



## hope2bmother

emzywemzy83 said:


> Lovely lines ladies! Here's my progression over the last 3 days, 13 dpo, 14 dpo and today at 15 dpo. I've done soooo many tests it's ridiculous :haha:

I feel you on the tests! I have done probably close to 100. Lmao!


----------



## hope2bmother

Flourish said:


> I'm out guys... heaving bleeding. Can take me off the list.
> Good luck to everyone for the rest of your pregnancies.

I'm so sorry! Massive hugs. Hope you get your rainbow as soon as you're ready. &#128149;&#127752;&#128149;


----------



## hope2bmother

xJessie91x said:


> Hey ladies. I have secret Facebook group I've just set up for mummy's due April may june. Would anyone like to join it?
> 
> Also hi! I'm due somewhere around beginning of May! Feeling very anxious xx

Please add me! How can I join?


----------



## hope2bmother

JWC13 said:


> Flourish said:
> 
> 
> I'm out guys... heaving bleeding. Can take me off the list.
> Good luck to everyone for the rest of your pregnancies.
> 
> I'm SO sorry Flourish! I'm with you, I started bleeding and received confirmation yesterday from the Dr. that it was a chemical pregnancy so I'm also out for this month.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! I hope that everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months!!Click to expand...

So sorry! Love, light, and healing your way. Been there myself and I know the heartache. I hope you get your rainbow soon. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi all! Sorry, I work a lot and don't always get to come on here. My toddler also keeps me busy! I'm 5 weeks 2 days today and my main symptoms are exhaustion, frequent bathroom trips, occasional nausea, and a massive craving for grilled broccoli!


----------



## Huggles

Well done on the exam Gray!
Exciting to get a 2-3 on the Digi!


----------



## Huggles

What an awesome healthy craving hope2be!


----------



## emzywemzy83

boogs I have no idea why, but I remember getting darker lines in the evening with DD2 as well! And yay for rising levels!!

Welcome new ladies! I think I've added everyone to the first page!

Flourish and JWC I'm so sorry :(

Gray yay for 2-3! and double yay for your exam, well done! I get my exam results for the first year of my masters degree on 22nd, I'm dreading it lol

hope2bmother grilled broccoli :haha: I keep craving halloumi cheese!!

Had my gp appt today and she was as much use as a chocolate teapot (always is) and I have to self refer to the midwives, so I'll give them a call tomorrow. I'm hoping to book a private scan for when I'm 7 weeks 4 days, seems a lifetime away! I'm getting the AF type pains still and a ton of clear discharge, keep having to go check that AF hasn't arrived!


----------



## ricschick

xJessie91x said:


> Hey ladies. I have secret Facebook group I've just set up for mummy's due April may june. Would anyone like to join it?
> 
> Also hi! I'm due somewhere around beginning of May! Feeling very anxious xx

I think I might have already lol did it only go private today? 

So sorry jwc xxx

I've had some twinges today and feel quiet tired today! 
How's everyone else feeling? X


----------



## Huggles

I've been having waves of nausea today. And some stretching pains. Just hoping the nausea doesn't last long or develop into full blown morning sickness (never has in the past). Although it is kind of reassuring as horrible as it is.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hello lovelies 

Boogs GREAT news!! So happy for you:thumbup:

Welcome to the newcomers:flower:

14dpo today, AF is due, I guess it's time to tell hubby the good news. I couldn't find any of the time indicator CB digi's so I picked up another 3 pack of the FRER and my lines are defo getting darker, so happy with that. Today I also got a positive OPK lol

Will probably call the OBGYN tomorrow, and make it official :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks!!
I had bad fertility bloodwork and a referral to specialist, but something in my spirit said, "Wait." 
I'm 4 weeks tomorrow so just praying for success!



Foreign Chick said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> Add me! Due the 18th.
> 
> First child. 40 y/o conceived naturally.
> I'm an overanalyzer and get paranoid by every.stinking.feeling.
> 
> Currently: AF-type residual cramps all day and occasional ovary twinge...lower back ache starting and I'm fighting a cold.
> I'm in FL and got off tomorrow and Friday for the hurricane so I can rest (not in path).
> 
> Seeing OB on Tuesday!
> 
> How exciting... massive congrats to you!
> Best wishes for you & baby <3Click to expand...


----------



## Foreign Chick

cheluzal said:


> Thanks!!
> I had bad fertility bloodwork and a referral to specialist, but something in my spirit said, "Wait."
> I'm 4 weeks tomorrow so just praying for success!
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> Add me! Due the 18th.
> 
> First child. 40 y/o conceived naturally.
> I'm an overanalyzer and get paranoid by every.stinking.feeling.
> 
> Currently: AF-type residual cramps all day and occasional ovary twinge...lower back ache starting and I'm fighting a cold.
> I'm in FL and got off tomorrow and Friday for the hurricane so I can rest (not in path).
> 
> Seeing OB on Tuesday!
> 
> How exciting... massive congrats to you!
> Best wishes for you & baby <3Click to expand...Click to expand...


I am sincerely ecstatic for you :)
Please be safe during the devestating time of Irma. Keeping you and your state in my prayers! God bless~


----------



## Boognishrises

hope2bmother said:


> Boognishrises said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused about life. I just took this in the PM... Positive again? Maybe I got a dud box?
> 
> This morning I got pretty much 2 negatives.
> 
> It seems to be the best for me to test in the PM.
> 
> You might just be super early! Any idea when you might have conceived? I had inconsistent lines when I was about 3 weeks and a few days along, then I had distinctively darker lines with PM tests for about a week beginning in week 4. Hope you have a healthy happy bean on board!Click to expand...


Thank you! I conceived on the 18th, I called first response and they're sending me the refund. Bc I got more positives after that. I'm gonna try not to pee on a stick today! I wanna see them get darker but I've also heard it doesnt matter how dark! Ughh.. blood level on Tuesday was 24. I'm very early on the game of poas!


----------



## Agcam

Flourish and JWC - I'm so very sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Anyone else struggling to stay asleep at night? This is me between 2-5am every morning lately.

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1504837997512_zpsqavuxp3g.jpg


----------



## Foreign Chick

lol huggles, this is exactly what my brain is like right now... 2:20am ... This post couldn't have come at a better time :haha:

AF officially late... Finaly told DH, feeling so much better not having to keep it a secret anymore. Life is great~ 

Happy Friday:flower:


----------



## Huggles

Yay for af being late and telling DH!

I'm going to go do bloods at lunch time. No reason other than curiosity. Did bloods in 19dpo with first pg and with my son and got similar numbers with both. Today is 19dpo so curious to see what the number is.


----------



## Foreign Chick

That's awesome! Hope the #'s are higher than the Empire State Building:winkwink: 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## emzywemzy83

I have horrendous heartburn already!!


----------



## Sushai

Hi all! I'm cautiously tiptoeing in after a roller coaster week. I got my BFP last Thursday but lines never got darker. Had a blood test done on Friday came in as 12. Repeat on Monday and it had only gone upto 15. So doctor ordered another test plus ultrasound. Too early to see anything on ultrasound. Wednesdays bloods came back as 28 so it had increased but not exactly the doubling the doctor was expecting to see. So another blood test was done today and if the numbers doubled we'd be all good. So after waiting all day by my phone to get the results I'd given up hope of hearing anything by 5pm. Phone rang at 530pm and bhcg came back as 58! So I'm thrilled but still cautious.

Don't know when I'm due as Ihad my implanon removed back in April and have had no proper period since then. Doctor believes I'm about 3-4weeks but will confirm in two weeks when I go in for another ultrasound to make sure baby is growing in the right spot and to properly date this pregnancy. 

Sorry for the long story!

Lastly congratulations to you all!


----------



## ricschick

Great news sushai!! And welcome!! 

Good luck huggles!! 

I self referred on Wednesday and today I've received a dating scan appointment for Tuesday!!! &#128563;&#128563; I had a 51 day cycle so they want to check dates! I think I'm around 4weeks so I will be about 4.5weeks so hopefully they will see a sac atleast. Xx


----------



## Huggles

Welcome sushai! That's awesome the numbers are going up nicely now.

So exciting ricschick! Fx'd you see something at the scan!


----------



## ricschick

ive also started a journal if anyone wants to swing by x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles said:


> Anyone else struggling to stay asleep at night? This is me between 2-5am every morning lately.
> 
> https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1504837997512_zpsqavuxp3g.jpg

This is so me! I was like that with my dd and angel ds. I was up at 3 and made myself try to sleep after 4. Feeling bagged already today. I had a beta draw yesterday (4 wks) and hcg is 922! I immediately think something is wrong because the number seems high. I looked back with my angel and at 15dpo it was over 1800. I really just hope this is it. I don't know if I could handle any more losses and pain. 
Hi Sush!
Looking good ricschick!


----------



## Huggles

RnW - on roughly which CD do you ovulate? At 19dpo with my angel son I had HCG 1363, at 19dpo with my son it was 1802! Just had blood drawn today (also 19dpo) to see what it is with this one. I was cd37 with the other 2, so just over 5 weeks, but I was ov'ing around cd18/19 back then now I ov on CD 14 so have gone at 4w4d.

I think your number sounds perfect.
Keep in mind that it doubles roughly every 48 hours, so in 2 days yours would again be over 1800.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Good Morning :flower:

Question for the day: When and How are you ladies planning on telling the kids? 

With my last pregnancy I waited till I was 13 weeks "safe zone" 
This time , since Christmas is around that time, I think would be neat to incorporate the reveal into "a present"... If I can keep it a secret for that long. 

What's yahll's plans?


----------



## Huggles

We will take our son with to the 8wk scan. I'm planning on telling him the reason we're going to the doctor is I think there might be a baby growing in my tummy and so we want him to check.

Can't tell him before that because I only want to tell my family after the scan and he visits my mom every Fri and will be spending the 2 days before the scan with her as well. Can't trust an almost 6 year old with that kind of secret!


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> Anyone else struggling to stay asleep at night?

ME! A few days ago I woke at 3am, then it moved to 5am. I made it all the way to 6am yesterday but 5am today.

My nausea and severe headaches have begun...I'm trying to accept it as good signs that things are "going and growing" (my motto).


----------



## emzywemzy83

Booked my first scan! 30th Sept, I should be 7+4 so hopefully get to see a heartbeat!


----------



## emzywemzy83

We will wait til after 12 week scan to tell the kids I think x


----------



## Huggles

So exciting emzy!


----------



## cheluzal

This is my first (and probably only) child [I'm 40 and hubs is 46].
Told a couple close girlfriends to ease my poor hubby, lol.

Granny is staying with us tomorrow until Monday for the hurricane (central FL here) and Sunday is Grandparents Day so we're telling her as a gift.

No other family just yet. First OB appointment on Tuesday. 

I'm a teacher and school/work was cancelled yesterday, today, and Monday. I am so glad. Cold, nausea, and cramps make me just snuggle in bed with a good book and a computer. :)


----------



## emzywemzy83

Ooh that sounds amazing, snuggling in bed!! Unfortunately I have two other sproglets demanding my attention! Haha 

Just rang the midwives, they send me a letter for a first appointment and they'll book my scan after that. They said they aim for 12+6 for the scan now, so glad I've booked this early one as that seems like a looonng time away!!


----------



## becsboo

ill tell my children and family as late as possible feels nice keeping it a secret between me and dh x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles said:


> RnW - on roughly which CD do you ovulate? At 19dpo with my angel son I had HCG 1363, at 19dpo with my son it was 1802! Just had blood drawn today (also 19dpo) to see what it is with this one. I was cd37 with the other 2, so just over 5 weeks, but I was ov'ing around cd18/19 back then now I ov on CD 14 so have gone at 4w4d.
> 
> I think your number sounds perfect.
> Keep in mind that it doubles roughly every 48 hours, so in 2 days yours would again be over 1800.

I'm usually around cd14/15. I guess I was just expecting around 200-300 so of course my brain starts racing. I just want a happy ending. 
I'm interested to hear if your numbers are close to your others. 
As for telling the kids, my poor son has been told about 3 of our pregnancies and all had traumatic ends so not sure when or how we will tell them. I don't want to hide it but I also want to protect them.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hi ladies :waves: 

I feel like I'm a bit late to the party. I'm due May 14th assuming everything is okay. I'm pg after 3 consecutive losses and I've got this :bfp: while bleeding. I though it was af, but it's not right and my tests are faint but positive, including docs test today. 

So fingers crossed I'm here to stay. I know bleeding is very common so I'm Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. PUPO. :thumbup:

Happy & healthy 9 months to everyone ^_^


----------



## Huggles

Had bloods done today. Was expecting high hundreds. Result is just 146 :(

Matches 1-2 weeks after conception but I'm 3 weeks after. So not feeling very confident right now. Will most likely go back Monday for repeat bloods to see if the levels are rising.


----------



## ricschick

huggles found this so your in normal range!!


----------



## ricschick

We've already told the kids lol!! They were very happy.


----------



## Huggles

Thanks ricschick. It's just so much lower than I was expecting and matches a week behind where I should be according to the guides given in the result sheet. But that image you posted does give me hope. Maybe it just implanted late. Does HCG get produced from the moment of conception or the moment of implantation?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm so sick...doesn't seem like anyone else is really sick on here? I'm the unlucky one I guess!!


----------



## ricschick

It's released from implantation, and every pregnancy is different! Maybe it's a girl this time!! Never no!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Welcome broken!! Fx for a sticky bean!! Xxx


----------



## Huggles

ricschick said:


> It's released from implantation, and every pregnancy is different! Maybe it's a girl this time!! Never no!! Xx

Maybe it was a late implanter then. I am thinking it might be girl cos we DTD Fri and I only ov'd Sunday. Then I slipped a disc in my back on Monday and spent the week in bed :haha: also had physio a few times and took anti inflammatories and muscle relaxants for a week so I suppose it could all have played a role. Will have to wait and see Mondays results. Just disappointing to see such a low number when you're expecting high one.


----------



## Huggles

It would actually make sense. Implantation generally happens 7-10dpo. If it only happened 10dpo for me that would be last Wed. AF was due Sunday. I tested Monday and got such a faint line I had to open the test to be sure it was there. And that was after 5 min. I did another test Wed which had a more definite pine, but still faint and only showed up at 4 min. So if it only implanted thurs the hcg was probably only just barely 20 on Monday. Which means 40 wed, 80 Fri (today), and it was 146 so definitely a possibility.

ETA: seems implantation can occur as late at 12dpo so I definitely still have a chance. Now to just make it to Monday!


----------



## becsboo

fingers crossed for the repeat bloods


----------



## emzywemzy83

Huggles, numbers on their own don't mean much, it's the rate they increase that matters! I'm sure it'll be fine :)


----------



## emzywemzy83

Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm so sick...doesn't seem like anyone else is really sick on here? I'm the unlucky one I guess!!

I'm not sick just yet, getting waves of nausea but that's it so far. Hoping it stays that way, had bad sickness with both DDs!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Fingers crossed Huggles!

I went to gp today hoping for some bloods, given my history and the fact I am/was bleeding. It keeps stopping and starting. But no, I was told to repeat my tests every 48 hours and wait for a darker line. And if they stay positive to ring EPU and book early scan at 6 weeks. 

Very reassuring. Not. I might have to splurge on a digi next week. I thought since lines vary by test and dye that they weren't very accurate. 

I'm not telling my son anything until 12 weeks. Not a dicky bird. I don't want to get him excited if anything is gunna happen. It'll be hard though. I don't like secrets :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Foreign Chick said:


> Good Morning :flower:
> 
> Question for the day: When and How are you ladies planning on telling the kids?
> 
> With my last pregnancy I waited till I was 13 weeks "safe zone"
> This time , since Christmas is around that time, I think would be neat to incorporate the reveal into "a present"... If I can keep it a secret for that long.
> 
> What's yahll's plans?

I didn't tell my big kids I was pregnant until after 12 weeks last time. I'm leaning towards doing the same this time. I really worry about it because they're old enough to remember losing their sister, so anything that could potentially be similar scares me... I don't want to put them through that. On the other hand, they have already noticed changes and I really wish I could tell them the reason. They'd be thrilled with another baby and would understand why I'm acting different. I may decide to tell them after my first ultrasound if everything goes well. 



Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm so sick...doesn't seem like anyone else is really sick on here? I'm the unlucky one I guess!!

 I'm horribly sick. I was already put on Diclegis and am up to the full dose. I had no appetite at all and could barely manage to get anything down - the biggest meals I could manage were like half a chicken strip and 3 French fries. :wacko: My pregnancy with my son was the same way so luckily my doctor was willing to give me the meds right away. Im sorry you're suffering too :hugs:


----------



## becsboo

sorry the gp was rubbish broken


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles said:


> It would actually make sense. Implantation generally happens 7-10dpo. If it only happened 10dpo for me that would be last Wed. AF was due Sunday. I tested Monday and got such a faint line I had to open the test to be sure it was there. And that was after 5 min. I did another test Wed which had a more definite pine, but still faint and only showed up at 4 min. So if it only implanted thurs the hcg was probably only just barely 20 on Monday. Which means 40 wed, 80 Fri (today), and it was 146 so definitely a possibility.
> 
> ETA: seems implantation can occur as late at 12dpo so I definitely still have a chance. Now to just make it to Monday!

Huggles with dd I got my first faint positive hpt at 10dpo. I had my first hcg draw at 15 dpo and it was 56. At 17 dpo it was 184. Numbers start all over the place and like it was said it only matters how they increase. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry your GP was so unhelpful broken.


----------



## ChibiLena

This may sound crazy at just past 5 weeks but I would rather pop already than look so "bottom heavy" and uncomfortable. It's like my body decided I was too skinny to be pregnant (I disagree!) and so packed on some extra kilos around my stomach and butt............I have had one person ask if I was pregnant already...while patting my (now) chubby belly...


----------



## Bea32

Hi everybody. Can I join? My EDD is May 11th, I'm 5w1d. Just had pregnancy confirmed by dr. Very excited, but also very anxious. I'd made myself believe that it wouldn't happen for me (no proof or reasoning behind that. I'm just silly I think). Congrats to everyone else who has their BFPs.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome bea32! 

Huggles I honestly think all will be fine! 

A sickness bug has hit our house! And our youngest has been ill since 5am this morning and of course I feel like crap too, I have a horrible feeling in my stomach a dthink I might be next:cry:


----------



## ricschick

Broken your gp sounds stupid!! Can you see somebody else instead? Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ricschick said:


> Broken your gp sounds stupid!! Can you see somebody else instead? Xx

She's my normal gp and I do like her. I was just expecting a bit more. I followed her instructions and didn't poas this morning. Sitting on my hands until tomorrow, but I've checked my tests from thurs pm, fri am & fri pm and they are getting clearer I'm sure. Hubs agrees. 

Ive had a weird taste in my mouth for days now and I feel a bit sick this morning. But I think the sick might be my brain playing tricks. 

I'm desperate to tell my family and share this joyous news even if it doesn't last, but hubs wants to wait. Argh!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ChibiLena said:


> This may sound crazy at just past 5 weeks but I would rather pop already than look so "bottom heavy" and uncomfortable. It's like my body decided I was too skinny to be pregnant (I disagree!) and so packed on some extra kilos around my stomach and butt............I have had one person ask if I was pregnant already...while patting my (now) chubby belly...

I've got a pretty beastly "mummy apron" from my son. Still haven't lost the baby weight either :haha: so in certain clothes I do look pregnant already. :blush:


----------



## Huggles

Oh no ricschick! I hope the bugs pass quickly and you're all ok. Be sure to keep hydrated.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm so sick...doesn't seem like anyone else is really sick on here? I'm the unlucky one I guess!!

I'm a sensitive lass, so I've been cramping 24/7 since 9dpo.
Nausea started yesterday.
I feel I'm going to have more longer....bugger. I'm trying to accept the discomfort and know it means things are still progressing.

INSOMNIA: here I am at 4am....but the freaking midnight hurricane phone notices (twice) weren't needed...seriously? At midnight? Woke me since. Grrrr.


----------



## cheluzal

ChibiLena said:


> This may sound crazy at just past 5 weeks but I would rather pop already than look so "bottom heavy" and uncomfortable. It's like my body decided I was too skinny to be pregnant (I disagree!) and so packed on some extra kilos around my stomach and butt............I have had one person ask if I was pregnant already...while patting my (now) chubby belly...

Ooof, well I am 5'8" and weighed around 125 for almost 20 years. Get married, get happy, gain 10 pounds, and have had co-workers and students (middle school teacher) ask if I'm pregnant for over a year! :/

Now with my bloat, I have no idea how I'm going to hide it until at least week 12....bleh. lol


----------



## Bea32

Hi guys should I be worried that my dr hasn't told me my hcg levels? She just talked me through all the blood results and confirmed my pregnancy. I have to have bloods again on Monday because ive got some high white blood cells and liver enzymes. I'm also vitamin d deficient and need a supplement


----------



## Huggles

Bea - I suspect she didn't tell you your results because the number on its own doesn't mean much they need a second number to check it's rising (preferably doubling) so there wouldn't have been much point her telling you the current numbers.

I hope the other levels stabilize and that the supplement helps.


----------



## cheluzal

AARRGG!!
I am so upset and trying to stay calm for my sticky bean.
My grandmother had pre-alzheimer's and my psycho mother didn't let my cousin take her to my uncle's (we're in Tampa-ish).

This morning, they wake at 6:30 and my grandmother is gone! Took the car and driving and no one can find her!

No one will call police yet (wtf) and silver alerts are hard without doctor proof already submitted (she did this once last year).

I am livid with my mom, and really don't need this stress. 
Not sure why they didn't take her keys, or put gps, etc. after last incident!
Please just pray we can find her soon!!!


----------



## Huggles

Oh no cheluzal! I really hope she's found soon and is ok.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh god cheluzal! I hope she's found safe and soon! You must be worried sick.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm praying for her safe return cheluzal. How worrying.


----------



## ricschick

I hope she's found safe and sound cheluzal!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Praying for your grandmothers safe and speedy return...


----------



## becsboo

Praying for your grandmother x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That's awful. Praying for her safe return xx


----------



## Rach87

Hi ladies! :hi: can I join you? Got my :bfp: today!! According to lmp ill be due may 20th. Ive always wanted a may baby so im so excited! I have a 2 yr old daughter and cant wait to see her with a little brother(hopefully) or sister. 

So far only symptoms are cramping the past week. I was mostly symptom free last pregnancy so Im hoping this one is similar.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7735.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Rach!

Today I am feeling absolutely exhausted! My eyes are burning and I've only been up 4 hours. I guess it's better than MS...maybe I need to feel grateful it isn't here (yet).


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Rach!


----------



## cheluzal

We found her!!! Thank you for your prayers and thoughts!!

I just got home. The woman went 2 hours away from her house and ended up with a broken down car at a gas station (battery died). 
She finally answered her cell (no tracking, arg) and I had her give it to the cashier who gave me the address.

My mom (her daughter) was too far away back home, and my uncle just got out from heart surgery and actually got stressed and had to be taken back via EMT once we found her.

So hubs and I drove 30 minutes and found her. Car dead and left at station, but we told her we "kidnapped" her to bring her home with us for shelter, so now she sits in recliner drinking tea, oblivious to our stress, lol. God bless that angel.

*whew* Settle in...deep breaths.....sticky bean....lol...

On the plus side, tomorrow is Grandparents Day and we're going to tell her about the baby as a gift (haven't told any family yet). She won't tell and she probably won't remember to tell anyone, ha!

Thanks again, everyone....ready to stay on this couch until Monday night!


----------



## Huggles

Welcome Rach and congrats on your BFP!

Wow cheluzal! So glad you found her and she's ok. Probably a very good thing if her car is now broken. Best not to get a new battery.

I hear you on the exhaustion RnW! Been struggling somewhat today. Just want to sleeeep.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's great news cheluzal! I'm so glad she's home safe. I hope your uncle is okay too. It must have been such a shock for everyone. 

I 3rd being exhausted. I'm ready for my bed at 8:30!!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome rach!!! 

Glad she's home safe chel!! 

4th here I'm so ready for bed!! 

Anyone else a bit crampy and I've had a few little shooting pains in my groan? X


----------



## emzywemzy83

Wow glad she is home safe, how scary!

Welcome Rach!

Ricschick I'm having cramping on and off. I remember this from last 2 pregnancies, but it's still difficult not to worry isn't it! I'm finding that I'm super anxious this time for some reason, overanalysing everything! I've gone from having loads of CM to none today and even that has made me worry :haha: I need to chill out!


----------



## Gray001

Glad she is home safe!!

I am also exhausted, been falling asleep on the sofa in the afternoons on my days off (luckily DS still has a 2 hour nap in the afternoons!)

That's still my only real symptom. Am wondering when other symptoms are going to kick in.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Gray! Your baby is an appleseed, how exciting!


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks, everybody!
We're chilling here and my cousin went and got the car. I don't think she's getting it back. Uncle was released and will be fine.

I took an extra pregnancy test just now in case my bean ran away from the stress. Whaaa....I hate being neurotic sometimes and over analyzing line darkness.

Cramping and twinges tell me all is still there, so I'm embracing it. Not as nauseous as yesterday though.

Now Irma can hurry her fat butt up and get out of here.


----------



## Sushai

So glad you found your grandmother cheluzal! That must've been incredibly stressful. 

What's with all the exhaustion?!! I wake up feeling tired, and mind you I'm in bed by 8-830 most nights lately. It's awful being this tired and having to run around after three terrors all day. 

Has anyone been nauseous? I seem to be getting it from about 11am onwards until just before bedtime. No vomiting just nauseous. 
I'm also quite paranoid and keep checking for bleeding every time I feel a bit of wetness down there (sorry for the tmi). I just don't think I'll be comfortable until I see this little bean has burrowed itself in the right spot.


----------



## Rach87

Sushai same here about constantly running to the bathroom to check for blood. It hasnt sunk in yet that Im pregnant and I keep thinking Im imagining two lines, even though theyre pretty obvious. Lol Im having random bouts of nausea, today I had it a good part of the day. Which is definitely different this time around. I literally had 3 days in a row of nausea during week 6 with my dd and that was it. So getting nauseous this early has me a little worried.


----------



## Rach87

Glad you and your fam are safe cheluzal


----------



## Sushai

Rach87 I didn't get any symptoms with any of my pregnancies, so this is quite new to me. With the shaky start I've had this time around, it actually gives me some comfort to have these symptoms.


----------



## ChibiLena

I am so dizzy today. Also, if I don't eat in time, I become nauseous. Then, after I eat, I'm still nauseous. What's up with that? It's like if I pass an invisible line on the hungry scale I will feel sick for some time no matter what.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm also panicking about any cramping. And running to the loo to check for blood. I have been bleeding on and off though. I'm still going on with the weird taste too. I know a metallic taste is normal but seriously blehhhhhhh! I've had a low key hadache since about Wednesday too. 

Today it's 48 hours since I saw my doc so I'm 'allowed' to do another test. I sat firmly on my hands all day yesterday and didn't do one at all. Fingers crossed for a nice strong line.


----------



## Huggles

Holding thumbs broken! Hopefully you're able to use fmu, but otherwise just be sure to hold your wee for long enough before the test. At this early stage dilute wee can make a huge difference and cause unnecessary stress.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It's positive!!! :happydance: 

I am bleeding again tho. I'm starting to worry about that cos implantation bleeding is only meant to last a couple of days and I've been bleeding on & off since Tuesday. :wacko:

Can you ladies look and see if you agree with me the lines are getting clearer and darker.

Top to bottom that's
Thursday afternoon
Friday morning (fmu)
Friday afternoon
Today (Sunday fmu)

They look darker and clearer to me. Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1586.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Gray001

Broken that bottom test is definitely darker than the others!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh yes definitely darker!! I no bleeding is quite common in early pregnancy but I hope it's stops to ease your mind!! 
I too keep checking the toilet paper when I go to the toilet!! I worry more now than I did before my mmc but I'm trying to enjoy it aswel.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I agree Ricschick I never worried about bleeding with my son. I had a bleed at 8 weeks and panicked but all was well. 
But my last 3 pregnancies have ended in mc and you just don't get that innocence that 'everything will be fine' back. I want to relax and enjoy but I'm so worried.


----------



## becsboo

10 to 15 dpo little progression :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2804.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

10-15 dpo is still very early though Becs. Are they all fmu?


----------



## becsboo

BrokenfoREVer said:


> 10-15 dpo is still very early though Becs. Are they all fmu?

thank you them are all fmu not looking good tbh


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Keep your fingers crossed Becs. You're not put yet! Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :hug:


----------



## Huggles

Broken, I can't see the top three lines all that clearly, but the bottom one is very definite! I say that great progression!


----------



## Huggles

So sorry becsboo. I ready hope it's just a slow start and all gets better :hugs:


----------



## Sushai

Becsboo my frer's have also been exactly like yours. I've tested with other brands and they've all come out faint also but that was before my hcg finally decided to pick up and double. I haven't tested on a pee stick in a while but just bought another clearblue to see if it's darkened any, will use it tomorrow with fmu. Have you done any digis?


----------



## becsboo

Sushai said:


> Becsboo my frer's have also been exactly like yours. I've tested with other brands and they've all come out faint also but that was before my hcg finally decided to pick up and double. I haven't tested on a pee stick in a while but just bought another clearblue to see if it's darkened any, will use it tomorrow with fmu. Have you done any digis?

yes i got 1-2 on cbd x


----------



## ricschick

I think the bottom 2 tests are very definite. They would get lighter surely? Are you definitely 14dpo? Xx


----------



## becsboo

i am more like 15 or 16 dpo :( ic is hardly there now
i will update as soon as i know either way x


----------



## emzywemzy83

Becs with my DD2 my tests were so faint and never really got dark, especially on ics. This one is totally different with dark lines from early on. DD2 is now 5, so all was well! When I went to the doctors at 4.5 weeks they did a test there and the line was so faint, he didn't believe I was really pregnant! I had to have blood tests and check they were rising and everything was fine. Fingers crossed it's the same for you hun x


----------



## cheluzal

I have to stop worrying so much about my lines.
I did one last night that wasn't very dark but it was also at the end of a day after water. My husband finally said STOP, lol. He's too reasonable though. 
Being 40 with my first child, I'm extra cautious...and a worrier by nature.

First OB appointment is Tuesday but with Irma, not sure if it's still on (electricity, downed lines, etc.). I'm 20 minutes east of Tampa and it's turned and the eye coming closer to us, so we shall see....

At least I'm off work Monday and Tuesday at least (teacher). 

**sticky beans for all**


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I'm also panicking about any cramping. And running to the loo to check for blood. I have been bleeding on and off though. I'm still going on with the weird taste too. I know a metallic taste is normal but seriously blehhhhhhh! I've had a low key hadache since about Wednesday too.
> 
> Today it's 48 hours since I saw my doc so I'm 'allowed' to do another test. I sat firmly on my hands all day yesterday and didn't do one at all. Fingers crossed for a nice strong line.

Do you take progesterone or have you had it checked? If you are looking for a natural hormone balancer Vitex works and is safe in pregnancy. I hope the spotting stops if anything to ease your mind. 

Afm- I have another blood draw tomorrow but have no true symptoms other than being tired. I know with my ds I had nada until about 8 weeks and I had high hcg levels. I would just like to fast forward so I could have an U/S and see a HB.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome to the round Rach< Congrats on your :bfp:

Chel< Very happy you and your grandmother got reunited! I can only imagine what a relief that must have been.

Yay, Broken< so happy for you! FX it sticks!


----------



## emzywemzy83

How's everyone feeling today? I'm feeling pretty good, nothing much to report here! Boobs still sore, still a little cramping but that's about it for me. Oh and CM is back with a vengeance today!


----------



## Boognishrises

I had some light pink spotting followed by alittle brown spotting but only when I wipe. I'm like 4 and half weeks. I'll be calling my doctor in the morning. I have an appointment anyway at 10:40 for another HCG test for levels and progesterone shots. 

Ive heard this is normal. But I know my numbers are slowly climbing. I hope everything is OK with the bean..


----------



## Boognishrises

cheluzal said:


> I have to stop worrying so much about my lines.
> I did one last night that wasn't very dark but it was also at the end of a day after water. My husband finally said STOP, lol. He's too reasonable though.
> Being 40 with my first child, I'm extra cautious...and a worrier by nature.
> 
> First OB appointment is Tuesday but with Irma, not sure if it's still on (electricity, downed lines, etc.). I'm 20 minutes east of Tampa and it's turned and the eye coming closer to us, so we shall see....
> 
> At least I'm off work Monday and Tuesday at least (teacher). My
> 
> **sticky beans for all**


I've been psycho about my lines not getting darker too. It's hard not too!! I get a strong positive in the PM and a negative in the am. You are not alone!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ReadynWaiting said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> I'm also panicking about any cramping. And running to the loo to check for blood. I have been bleeding on and off though. I'm still going on with the weird taste too. I know a metallic taste is normal but seriously blehhhhhhh! I've had a low key hadache since about Wednesday too.
> 
> Today it's 48 hours since I saw my doc so I'm 'allowed' to do another test. I sat firmly on my hands all day yesterday and didn't do one at all. Fingers crossed for a nice strong line.
> 
> Do you take progesterone or have you had it checked? If you are looking for a natural hormone balancer Vitex works and is safe in pregnancy. I hope the spotting stops if anything to ease your mind.
> 
> Afm- I have another blood draw tomorrow but have no true symptoms other than being tired. I know with my ds I had nada until about 8 weeks and I had high hcg levels. I would just like to fast forward so I could have an U/S and see a HB.Click to expand...

I don't take progesterone. My docs decided that they don't need to intervene in my losses because "if I lose weight they're sure it will all be fine" 
Like all my other health issues, they take one look at my weight & bmi and write it all off.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

emzywemzy83 said:


> How's everyone feeling today? I'm feeling pretty good, nothing much to report here! Boobs still sore, still a little cramping but that's about it for me. Oh and CM is back with a vengeance today!

I'm feeling good. Boobs are sore and there was some bleeding this morning but it seems to be easing off now. A few twinges I'm trying not to panic about.


----------



## becsboo

im out just waiting for the bleeding to start and then onto the next cycle
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2817.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh Becsboo I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

So sorry becsboo :hugs:


----------



## emzywemzy83

Sorry hun :(


----------



## Boognishrises

becsboo said:


> im out just waiting for the bleeding to start and then onto the next cycle

I don't trust those digital tests. I'm thinking of you &#10084;&#65039; 
Do stay positive! I'm doing my best as well... Hoping the bleeding this morning doesn't mean anything :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrokenfoREVer said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> I'm also panicking about any cramping. And running to the loo to check for blood. I have been bleeding on and off though. I'm still going on with the weird taste too. I know a metallic taste is normal but seriously blehhhhhhh! I've had a low key hadache since about Wednesday too.
> 
> Today it's 48 hours since I saw my doc so I'm 'allowed' to do another test. I sat firmly on my hands all day yesterday and didn't do one at all. Fingers crossed for a nice strong line.
> 
> Do you take progesterone or have you had it checked? If you are looking for a natural hormone balancer Vitex works and is safe in pregnancy. I hope the spotting stops if anything to ease your mind.
> 
> Afm- I have another blood draw tomorrow but have no true symptoms other than being tired. I know with my ds I had nada until about 8 weeks and I had high hcg levels. I would just like to fast forward so I could have an U/S and see a HB.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't take progesterone. My docs decided that they don't need to intervene in my losses because "if I lose weight they're sure it will all be fine"
> Like all my other health issues, they take one look at my weight & bmi and write it all off.Click to expand...

Good health definitely helps but it's not everything and lots of women of all shapes and sizes have healthy pregnancies. After my 3rd loss I decided to be my own advocate and started reading. I have been to Drs and an RE and none of them gave me much hope. I was told I was old and so were my eggs. I was told that pumping me full of drugs might help if not there's always IVF. I decided natural was the best way for me so I found a great ND and was assessed thoroughly. I really didn't have anything show up through blood tests but there were some issues with my blood as per the ND. We worked on building better blood. I had acupuncture weekly for 8 months and got pg with a healthy baby boy. Unfortunately at 17 weeks he got tangled in his cord and cut off his life supply. I didn't know this until I felt no movement and couldn't find a HB. 
Take it on yourself to do what you can and be your own advocate. Remember all medicine is pretty heavily opinion based (of course there is science-not disputing this) and no one knows your body better than you do.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Right ladies, we need a name for our group! With my DD1 our group was called September Stars and with DD2 it was June Bugs. Any suggestions? X


----------



## ricschick

So sorry becs xxxx


----------



## ricschick

The may daffodils?


----------



## emzywemzy83

Like it! A couple of suggestions 

May flowers 
May mamas


----------



## emzywemzy83

May Miracles


----------



## emzywemzy83

Darling Buds of May


----------



## Foreign Chick

My heart goes out to you Becsboo :hugs:


suggesting : May Flowers :flower:


----------



## ricschick

Oh I like both of those! 
May miracles & may flowers. 

May diamonds


----------



## Foreign Chick

emzywemzy83 said:


> Like it! A couple of suggestions
> 
> May flowers
> May mamas

Heheheh Emzy, great minds think alike :p


----------



## ricschick

May rose buds


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I like May Miracles and May Flowers as well. May Mamas has a nice ring to it too. 

I'm sorry I'm no help at all lol.


----------



## Foreign Chick

May-bay-bay  lol


----------



## cheluzal

*May Mamas' Miracles*

Feeling too well today, lol. Just watching Irma get closer...lost electricity for 1 minute and TV won't get any more channels. Hacking in via Amazon stick.

Cramping coming back some. Weird I find it more comforting...doubt I'm sleeping tonight. Irma to hit me around 2am (have insomnia anyway).


----------



## Huggles

emzywemzy83 said:


> Right ladies, we need a name for our group! With my DD1 our group was called September Stars and with DD2 it was June Bugs. Any suggestions? X

May Marvels?


----------



## Rach87

I was thinking may flowers as well. May mamas is cute. If may marvels and someone is techy savvy enough to make superhero stickers for our siggys that would be adorable.


----------



## Rach87

:hugs: So sorry becsboo


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> *May Mamas' Miracles*
> 
> Feeling too well today, lol. Just watching Irma get closer...lost electricity for 1 minute and TV won't get any more channels. Hacking in via Amazon stick.
> 
> Cramping coming back some. Weird I find it more comforting...doubt I'm sleeping tonight. Irma to hit me around 2am (have insomnia anyway).

Stay safe with Irma (as much as you can I know). Good luck.


----------



## ricschick

Stay safe cheluzal!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

I like May Marvels, that's awesome! There was a lady on here who made graphics for signatures, I'll try and find her once we decide. So, everyone vote from the options below and we'll see which one wins:

May Flowers
May Mammas 
May Marvels
May Miracles
May Diamonds
Darling Buds of May
May Rose Buds
May-bay-bay
May Daffodils

If you have any more suggestions let me know!


----------



## Rach87

I cant decide....may marvels & may flowers. Ill try to choose if you end up needing a tie breaker.


----------



## Sushai

I'm voting for May Marvels, just like the way it sounds


----------



## ricschick

Yeah may marvels. It's different xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Can't decide....

Do favor May Mammas tho' :winkwink:


----------



## cheluzal

Foreign Chick said:


> Can't decide....
> 
> Do favor May Mammas tho' :winkwink:

Me too.

Electricity keeps going in and out, so I'll probably be on again in a day or so....

Happy Beaning.


----------



## Rach87

So my cramping seems to have calmed but now my uterus seems sensitive/sore. Anyone else? 
Calling my OB tomorrow to schedule my first app! So excited. With my dd I was scanned at 7 weeks then had my first official appt at i think 12 weeks. Or maybe 10. Cant remember.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had that a couple of days ago Rach. It was like a tenderness almost.


----------



## Rach87

Progression from yesterday and today. I think Im going to wait until tuesday to take another. Hopefully it'll be a bit darker
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7787.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Foreign Chick

Rach87 said:


> Progression from yesterday and today. I think Im going to wait until tuesday to take another. Hopefully it'll be a bit darker

Defo darker Rach 

How many dpo?


----------



## Huggles

Yikes cheluzal, scary you're right there getting hit by Irma! Hope you stay safe!

Rach, second one defo looks darker!

I like may Marvel's and may miracles. And may mamma's actually.


----------



## ChibiLena

May Miracles sounds great!

Nausea has officially raised her head. Nearly threw up this morning and it doesn't stop when/after I eat either. Eating breakfast was really unappealing. :/ At this point I just found out I was pregnant last time!!! The only symptom I had then we're sore nipples and slightly bigger boobs, both of which I have this time, too.

I'm half afraid this may be twins! I was only sick about two weeks between week eight and ten with my son.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hello, 

May I join?? Just got my BFP today. It wasn't planned, but wasn't exactly a surprise either, lol. My husband and I decided to NTNP this month and...welp...I'm pregnant now! Surprised it happened so fast...if it didn't happen this month I think we would have started officially trying within the next couple months. 

I'm pretty scared. I have a very clingy 2.5 year old whose life is probably going to be turned upside down by this! But I think a sibling will be a good thing for him. We just bought a house and will be moving in about a month, so we have a lot going on. My morning sickness was SO BAD with my son...I had all-day nausea and daily vomiting from 8wks-21 weeks. I'm PRAYING its not like that this time. Trying to stay positive! So far, symptoms are craving pickles, very sensitive boobs, tired, and appetite is all over the place. As for the name of the thread, I like May Daffodils, May Flowers, and May Rosebuds!


----------



## Huggles

Congrats and welcome mrsstrezy!

Chibi - sorry the nausea has already hit you. Yikes at the thought it might be twins! How do you feel about that prospect? Perhaps it's just a different gender to the previous pg?


----------



## Rach87

Foreign Chick said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Progression from yesterday and today. I think Im going to wait until tuesday to take another. Hopefully it'll be a bit darker
> 
> Defo darker Rach
> 
> How many dpo?Click to expand...

 Approx 11 dpo today. So i know still early for a super dark line. Im not worried yet. And seeing a decent amount of progression within 1 day is reassuring. 



Chibi I also worry about twins :nope: with my dd i had 3 days of nausea in week 6 and that was it. Ive already had mild nausea for the last 3 days. Im hoping and praying that just means its a boy. But my grandma had twins so its not completely out of the question. Yours sounds a little worse than mine, i hope it eases up for you soon!!


----------



## Rach87

Welsome mrstrezzy


----------



## ChibiLena

Huggles said:


> Congrats and welcome mrsstrezy!
> 
> Chibi - sorry the nausea has already hit you. Yikes at the thought it might be twins! How do you feel about that prospect? Perhaps it's just a different gender to the previous pg?

Huggles, both a girl or twins would be fine with me, actually. I've always wanted twins...if they're calm, easy-going babies, which my DS is not, haha.


----------



## ChibiLena

Rach87 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Progression from yesterday and today. I think Im going to wait until tuesday to take another. Hopefully it'll be a bit darker
> 
> Defo darker Rach
> 
> How many dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> Approx 11 dpo today. So i know still early for a super dark line. Im not worried yet. And seeing a decent amount of progression within 1 day is reassuring.
> 
> 
> 
> Chibi I also worry about twins :nope: with my dd i had 3 days of nausea in week 6 and that was it. Ive already had mild nausea for the last 3 days. Im hoping and praying that just means its a boy. But my grandma had twins so its not completely out of the question. Yours sounds a little worse than mine, i hope it eases up for you soon!!Click to expand...

Rach, there is no history of twins in both of our families, so chances are pretty low. I can report the nausea gets a little better after I eat but does not go away entirely. Had to force myself to eat lunch just now. *sigh*


----------



## ricschick

Rach87 said:


> Progression from yesterday and today. I think Im going to wait until tuesday to take another. Hopefully it'll be a bit darker

Looking good!!! X


----------



## ricschick

Welcome mrstrezzy!! 

I've not really had nausea yet but my appetite has reduced ( good might lose a few pounds lol) and I don't fancy much to eat and there's been mars ice cream in my freezer all weekend and I haven't wanted it!! 

Twins has crossed my mind too because I keep getting twinges on both sides of my uterus! Tbo I'd prefer just one lol as we have 5 already but if it was then we would take it in our stride I hope lol!!


----------



## CAx3

Hello everyone. 

DH and I decided to start NTNP last month and in the past two weeks he has been joking about knocking me up. Last Friday, I decided to take an almost expired pregnancy test on DH's birthday, just to prove him wrong. Well, the joke's on me! 

Blood test on Friday confirmed pregnancy. 

I'm a little concerned since I had a total thyroidectomy, I rely on supplement for my thyroid hormones. The dosage need to go up as soon as I am pregnant, but since i didn't think we would be, I didn't test earlier. We will see how things goes. According to online calculator, due date is May 17.

PS May Marvels sounds great. May Miracles is good too.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome CAx3! Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hi new ladies, welcome!! 

I love May Marvels. It's different.


----------



## Huggles

Congrats CA!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome Mrstrezzy & CAx3 :flower:

Cax3 < my EDD is also the 17th 

For the ladies battling nausea, what helped me in my last pregnancy was black tea with freshly squeezed lemon juice. I've had 2 cups a day one in the am and one in the pm. It worked wonders for me. This time I just replaced my coffee with it (same routine) and so far I've not been nauseated once ;) hth

XX


----------



## cheluzal

I made it and still have electricity! It turned a bit east and Tampa didn't get nearly as bad as they thought!



Rach87 said:


> So my cramping seems to have calmed but now my uterus seems sensitive/sore. Anyone else?

I don't have much cramping yesterday and less today...oddly, that make me worry! I like the pain and knowing something is still inside and growing, lol.

I hope my first OB appointment tomorrow is still on (my dr's office had a bigger hit with lots of electricity out, so who knows).

My husband made me stop testing, lol. The stupid line was stressing me out. Trying to just relax and enjoy this ride.


----------



## Huggles

So glad you're safe cheluzal


----------



## Gray001

Welcome new ladies!

I'm glad all is ok cheluzal.

I was weak and went out and got another cb digi today ... I am desperate to see that 3+ as I never got to with DS.

Going to phone the doctors this week and book in my midwife appt for around 8 weeks hopefully.

Has anyone else booked theirs in yet?


----------



## Rach87

Glad youre safe cheluzal!! How exciting for your first appt! Is it just for betas or a full prenatal appt? 

I know its funny we dont necessarily like our pregnancy symptoms (i mean, really who likes cramps, sore boobs and nausea?!) but they give us some reassurance everythings still moving in the right direction. Oy.

Gray im calling today to book. I'll probably be scanned around 7/8 weeks then have my first official prenatal appt around 10-12 weeks. They scan me early because Im considered high risk having Lupus. My last pregnancy was basically flawless (had complete placenta previa at 19 weeks but it moved totally out of the way by 28 weeks) But Im scanned regulary to make sure fetal growth and development is progressing on track. Last pregnancy I had about 10 scans. (Which I LOVED) but also had to do weekly nst testing the last 2 months and twice weekly the last couple weeks which sucked. 

Im so glad I temp'd and paid attention to my cm this time around so I know when I O'd and know how far I am. Last time I didnt so when i finally got my bfp i was already 10 days late. Just figured it was a late shower, had read its not uncommon. So called ob and had a scan at '7' weeks. Meanwhile stressing to no end about miscarriage(higher rate w/ lupus) get scanned and ends up I was only 5 weeks! Such torture I was so devastated I had to go through that 2 weeks allllll over again. Ugh. 

Sorry rambling.... hehe


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome ladies!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gray001 said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> I'm glad all is ok cheluzal.
> 
> I was weak and went out and got another cb digi today ... I am desperate to see that 3+ as I never got to with DS.
> 
> Going to phone the doctors this week and book in my midwife appt for around 8 weeks hopefully.
> 
> Has anyone else booked theirs in yet?

I bought a cb digi yesterday wanting to see 3+ figuring it would show no problem as hcg was over 900 on Thursday. I got a 2-3 so now I'm totally stressed that things aren't progressing!! I go for betas later but won't have results until tomorrow am. 
Cheluzal I'm glad you are safe!


----------



## Huggles

Gray001 said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> I'm glad all is ok cheluzal.
> 
> I was weak and went out and got another cb digi today ... I am desperate to see that 3+ as I never got to with DS.
> 
> Going to phone the doctors this week and book in my midwife appt for around 8 weeks hopefully.
> 
> Has anyone else booked theirs in yet?

I booked my 8 week scan last Wednesday already (at just 4+2 :haha: ). Decided to just go for it and have booked my 13wk FA as well!

Had a second HCG test today so will pick up results after work. Really hoping for good news! I still feel definitely pg, just got the second draw cos first was quite a lot lower than I expected


----------



## Huggles

It's been so long since I was last pg, please remind me what I'm not allowed to eat?

I know soft/mouldy cheese like brie/camembert, raw meat, undercooked eggs (and obviously alcohol). Anything else?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anything unpasteurized, fish high in mercury, processed meats (deli), limit caffeine.


----------



## Huggles

I feel so unprepared for this pg. Before my son I'd been reading pregnancy and birth stuff for literally years beforehand. But once he was born I stopped and focussed first on baby, then toddler, and now he's almost 6! Now I'm pg again and feel so uninformed and like I don't know anything.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy instinct kicks in pretty quick. I had to do a quick overview last week just to remind myself. I think about infancy and feel like I have forgotten everything but am pretty sure it will all come back to me. Don't put too much pressure on yourself. I'm assuming you have a happy and healthy 6 yr old, you must have done something right?! Lol


----------



## cheluzal

Rach87 said:


> Glad youre safe cheluzal!! How exciting for your first appt! Is it just for betas or a full prenatal appt?

I have no idea! I'm 40 so I know she'll want to keep an extra eye on me ("geriatric" mom :wacko:). I just want to tell her and see what she wants!
Last I saw her she referred me to fertility specialist and want to let her know I never made the appointment. ;p Plus she books quickly and I want to set as many appointments ahead as possible to get in the morning. 

I'm a teacher who has 1st planning so trying to coordinate. Getting a class or two covered is not easy...but I need to put baby over work, right?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm phoning EPU next week when I'm 6 weeks to book first scan. I've had 3 recurrent miscarriages so they're going to scan me every 2 weeks from 6-12. Which will be reassuring. 
I have no idea when to book midwife, cos my gp midwives will see me as soon as I get a positive, but my actual gp was so focused on getting me to repeat my tests I'm not sure when I should book midwife now. 

Probs gunna hang on until first scan, check everything is okay. No sense in wasting an appointment is there.


----------



## maybe_baby_

I think one of the only upsides to having gone through IVF is that I get monitored weekly during early pregnancy (well, that AND I already know the sex of the baby... science is crazy!) I'm 5w3d and have had 2 betas (177, 458) and had my first ultrasound this morning!! Can't see much at this point, but we did see the gestational sac and the yolk sac, and my RE (reproductive endocrinologist) says everything looks right on track! I will see her every week for ultrasound until I'm 8 weeks, and then will be discharged to my OB. My first OB appointment is at 9 weeks on October 6!!


----------



## Sasha92

I'm May 22nd if i can be added. So excited hoping for a sticky bean this time xx


----------



## Huggles

HCG is 613 (up from 146 on Fri)!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Maybe_baby that's great! 

Welcome Sasha 

Huggles that's great news!!


----------



## Sasha92

Is there a secret Facebook group yet by any chance? I lose track on here sometimes lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:

I'm 4+6 weeks today and hoping that I at least make it to tomorrow. Every loss I've had has been before 5 weeks. So making it to 5 weeks feels like a huge milestone. I still feel awful, even being on Diclegis. I have pretty much no appetite and nothing sounds good enough to eat. And then its a complete toss up whether or not what I eat makes me feel worse or better. My other symptoms include sore boobs/tender nipples which sucks because I'm still breastfeeding my 1yo...it can get quite painful. And I'm so exhausted I can barely function. But its all so worth it and I'm getting through okay. As long as my little bean is healthy, I'll happily deal with whatever symptoms are thrown my way.

I have my first ultrasound and OB appointment on October 2; I'll be 7+6 weeks. 

Also, if there's still voting for the group name, my first choice is May Marvels followed by May Flowers. :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Huggles said:


> HCG is 613 (up from 146 on Fri)!!!! :wohoo:

Yay! So glad to hear that!



Sasha92 said:


> Is there a secret Facebook group yet by any chance? I lose track on here sometimes lol

I'm wondering the same thing and would love to be added if there is.


----------



## Huggles

Wow that's a lot.of scans maybe_baby! So awesome you already know the gender! Is that a choice or do they automatically test? I know someone see who did IVF but I don't think she's ever known the gender (2 babies with IVF) until later scans revealed it.

Welcome Sasha!
I think someone posted a few pages back about a secret FB group.

Aidensmomma, your symptoms all sound really strong which, although feels horrible, is really great and a good sign things are still good in there!


----------



## emzywemzy83

mrsstrezy said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I join?? Just got my BFP today. It wasn't planned, but wasn't exactly a surprise either, lol. My husband and I decided to NTNP this month and...welp...I'm pregnant now! Surprised it happened so fast...if it didn't happen this month I think we would have started officially trying within the next couple months.
> 
> I'm pretty scared. I have a very clingy 2.5 year old whose life is probably going to be turned upside down by this! But I think a sibling will be a good thing for him. We just bought a house and will be moving in about a month, so we have a lot going on. My morning sickness was SO BAD with my son...I had all-day nausea and daily vomiting from 8wks-21 weeks. I'm PRAYING its not like that this time. Trying to stay positive! So far, symptoms are craving pickles, very sensitive boobs, tired, and appetite is all over the place. As for the name of the thread, I like May Daffodils, May Flowers, and May Rosebuds!

Welcome! What's your EDD? I'll add you to the first post :flower:


----------



## Sasha92

@huggles ahh ok I'll try nd search for it and see who's running it.

@emzy can I be added too? EDD 22nd May xx


----------



## emzywemzy83

Gray I've got 1 digi left... tempted to do it tomorrow when I'll be 5 weeks but not sure if I'll get the 3+ yet! May wait a day or two...

Huggles I'm the same! DD1 is 7 and DD2 is 5 and I never expected to do the baby thing again, so kind of put it all out of my mind! And yay for HCG!

I've not seen any posts about a secret FB group, but happy to make one! I'll do it now. If you want to add me as a friend on my personal page, I'll add you to the group :)


----------



## emzywemzy83

ooh thinking about it, I think someone made an April/May/June Mums group on fb. I'll make one just for May Mummies if you like so we can all chat on there? A bit easier on there. If you want to join, add me on my personal profile and I'll add you. If you want to delete me right away that's fine, it's only so I can add you and keep the group secret :) https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83

Right, voting so far for the group name, May Marvels is winning so far with 5 votes! I've found the lady who does the graphics and she said she can make us a signature, so if everyone is happy to go with May Marvels, I'll ask her for that :)


----------



## Sasha92

I asded yoi hun my personal facebook is under the name Shinese :)

I'd rather a secret group if possible as I don't want to tell friends and family yet. You guys seem really active I was in a group for December and nobody ever talked so I'm glad to be apart of this one xx


----------



## emzywemzy83

Group is up and running with 3 members already! It's a secret group so I can only add you with an email address or if you're a Facebook friend :)


----------



## ricschick

I've sent request! I'm claire. 

Woohoo huggles!!! Great numbers!!! Xxx


----------



## Gray001

Emzy I have added you as a friend can you add me to the secret group please?

I did a digi on exactly 5 weeks and got 2-3 so I think I am going to do it in Thursday when i will be 6 weeks.


----------



## cheluzal

I'm a Luddite and don't have a FB so hope everyone keeps posting here! *hint hint nudge*

Am I the only one who kinda doesn't want lots of betas, etc.? I mean, I know it's necessary to keep track, but a part of me thinks if I don't know, nothing bad can take place, ha!

I have much less cramping today (minor tingles going down to pubic bone) and am hoping things have just settled for now.


----------



## Huggles

Gah, I joined the group then remembered my mom has my FB password so she can play her FB games! (She has her own profile but if she plays on my profile too she gets further on her games LoL). So I removed myself again. Too scared something shows up in the newsfeed and she sees it. Might join again after we tell them after my 8 week scan.


----------



## Huggles

cheluzal said:


> I'm a Luddite and don't have a FB so hope everyone keeps posting here! *hint hint nudge*

I'll keep posting here!


----------



## Rach87

Huggles said:


> HCG is 613 (up from 146 on Fri)!!!! :wohoo:

Yay congrats huggles!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've sent a request. I'm Karlee


----------



## emzywemzy83

Yes we will definitely post here too! It's there ready for us to use when we're a bit further along too :) Plus we have our new signature coming soon for on here!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Great numbers huggles!


----------



## SadakoS

I didn't realise this thread had started, I'm so behind the times. I'm due about the 6th of May.
I'll try and join the FB group now, I'm Stacey


----------



## Sasha92

What are betas?

I don't think we have them in the UK lol


----------



## Huggles

Sasha92 said:


> What are betas?
> 
> I don't think we have them in the UK lol

HCG tests.
There's the qualitative one which is just HCG and only gives you a yes/no answer, and there's the quantitative one which is beta HCG (or bHCG) which gives the actual levels of HCG in your blood.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sasha92 said:


> What are betas?
> 
> I don't think we have them in the UK lol

Beta hcg is the hormone the embryo gives off which enters our bloodstream. Drs will do a quantitative blood test to see how much you have in your system. It determines (to a degree) how the pregnancy is progressing.


----------



## aidensxmomma

emzywemzy83 said:


> ooh thinking about it, I think someone made an April/May/June Mums group on fb. I'll make one just for May Mummies if you like so we can all chat on there? A bit easier on there. If you want to join, add me on my personal profile and I'll add you. If you want to delete me right away that's fine, it's only so I can add you and keep the group secret :) https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83
> 
> Right, voting so far for the group name, May Marvels is winning so far with 5 votes! I've found the lady who does the graphics and she said she can make us a signature, so if everyone is happy to go with May Marvels, I'll ask her for that :)

I added you - I'm Terah :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

cheluzal said:


> I'm a Luddite and don't have a FB so hope everyone keeps posting here! *hint hint nudge*
> 
> Am I the only one who kinda doesn't want lots of betas, etc.? I mean, I know it's necessary to keep track, but a part of me thinks if I don't know, nothing bad can take place, ha!
> 
> I have much less cramping today (minor tingles going down to pubic bone) and am hoping things have just settled for now.

I got 3 beta tests done. The first was too far away from the second to determine doubling time, so that was the point if the second and third. I'm not getting any more, though. I think it is easier for me to not have to think about and stress over.


----------



## Sasha92

Oh ok thanks :) I've never had one they don't do much in the UK you go and tell them your pregnant they just say ok come back at week 12 for your scan lol


----------



## emzywemzy83

I had them with my first and second as I had really bad cramps. Haven't this time though, as although I have the cramps again, I know they are normal!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sasha92 said:


> Oh ok thanks :) I've never had one they don't do much in the UK you go and tell them your pregnant they just say ok come back at week 12 for your scan lol

Typically you don't have them done unless you have had prior issues. I didn't have any until after 2 losses. I now request them for my own sanity.


----------



## Sushai

Hey emzy I just added you, I'm Susana.

Just did my last digi to calm my nerves and see if hcg has risen any. I got a 2-3! So very happy about that. I've been going over my very erratic and extremely long chart and I think I may be due around the 17th but guess all will be confirmed at the scan in two weeks. I hate not knowing lol


----------



## Traveling mom

Hey ladies, I'm excited and overwhelmed to be joining you all! I got my BFP a couple of weeks ago and my EDD is around May 1st. This pregnancy was a total surprise. I have a 2 year old and a 6 month old. :wacko::coffee::headspin:

I cant wait to go on this journey with all of you!


----------



## cheluzal

I know most don't feel too much during W4, but my mondo cramps have subsided...talk me off the ledge and tell me it's normal, rofl. I have minor twinges still and crazy CM.

Also, OB just called to cancel tomorrow's appointment (first one) due to 3 offices being without electricity. Not sure what much she'd do so soon anyway, but now I wait for them to call and reschedule me...they book up so darn quickly!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome traveling mom! 

I wish I'd been able to get betas done. My gp didn't even entertain it though. I suppose EPU will do them if they think there is an issue. They did last time when I wasn't as far as I should have been and bleeding.


----------



## Huggles

So exciting sushai!

Welcome traveling mom! You're gonna have some interesting times with a toddler and baby AND newborn!

Cheluzal, similar happened to me last week thurs/fri. Thurs (4+3) I had tons of bouts of nausea and boobs were a bit sensitive and just generally felt pregnant with lots going on inside. Friday (4+4) all of a sudden nothing, Nada, zip, zilch. No nausea. No tender boobs. Nothing. I wasn't even sure I was urinating as often. And then I did betas and got a number much lower than I expected. Really got me nervous. But as the weekend progressed I got a new full feeling in lower abdomen and Sunday night I had one bout of queasiness. Today's betas were much HIGHER than I expected so clearly things are growing in there, even if the symptoms.sporadically leave me in the lurch.

Regarding betas - I just take myself :haha:
My gyne has never requested them and I've never asked a GP to do them. I just take myself to the pathology lab and request them


----------



## Rach87

Emzy requested you -im rachelle

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Huggles where are you? Labs here would never draw blood without a drs order- im in michigan. I wish they did though! Such less hassle


----------



## emzywemzy83

It's totally normal for symptoms to come and go. Your body will get used to the level of hormones and will level out a bit, then they'll jump up again and you'll feel all the symptoms again x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Pretty sure I can't just take myself to hospital and ask for bloods without paperwork. I would if I could though. I just want to know what's happening. 
I'm scared to death to take a digi test and get stuck on 1-2 like last time.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome traveling mum!! 

I've steered clear this time from the digi my last pregnancy that I lost was so stressful so I'm trying to be less obsessive lol but I do have a scan tomorrow so trying not to expect anything so anything is a bonus! 
I will be glad tho once 1st tri is over!! I hate all the disappearing symptoms etc!!


----------



## cheluzal

emzywemzy83 said:


> It's totally normal for symptoms to come and go. Your body will get used to the level of hormones and will level out a bit, then they'll jump up again and you'll feel all the symptoms again x

Thanks! Sometimes I just need to hear it...especially being first child with absolutely no baseline of comparison.
I will try to remember this when I'm ready to puke, lol!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome all the new bumps :flower:

Where do you ladies find these CB digi's with week indicator? I've driven all around town and can't find them anywhere. Been to Walgreens, CVS, Target, Walmart... maybe they just don't sell them 'round here :/

BUT I did schedule my 1st appointment/US for October 2nd, should be able to see and hear babies heart.:cloud9: I'll be 7+4 then.


----------



## Rach87

Foreign I got one last pregnancy at meijer(2014). But i tried to find one today at meijer again and they didnt have any with weeks indicator just a digital preggers or not. Boo who needs that. But I just looked and amazon has them $15 for a 3 pack!

Ahh exciting for upcoming appointments! I tried to schedule mine today but the ob nurse was away and had to leave a message. Will call again in the morning. I think once that is booked this will seem more real. Though the cramps and nausea are a nice reminder :thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Foreign Chick said:


> Welcome all the new bumps :flower:
> 
> Where do you ladies find these CB digi's with week indicator? I've driven all around town and can't find them anywhere. Been to Walgreens, CVS, Target, Walmart... maybe they just don't sell them 'round here :/
> 
> BUT I did schedule my 1st appointment/US for October 2nd, should be able to see and hear babies heart.:cloud9: I'll be 7+4 then.

I remember last year I was on a thread with some Americans and they said they were pulled from the shelves and couldn't be found. Because of their lack of 'accuracy' I think they must have had complaints or lawsuits against them. I'm in Canada and have been able to find them no problem. They are more stress than they are worth.


----------



## Huggles

Rach87 said:


> Emzy requested you -im rachelle
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Huggles where are you? Labs here would never draw blood without a drs order- im in michigan. I wish they did though! Such less hassle

I'm in South Africa! We make our own rules :haha:

Most blood work does require paperwork from a doctor, but HCG results don't diagnose any illness/disease really (except in men) or require any medication changes based on results so they are usually willing to do those without a doctor involved.

Also, I pay for the test myself so there's no need to justify it to insurance or anything.


----------



## Huggles

So exciting Foreign!


----------



## cheluzal

I've never found them in Florida. But I'm done testing-too stressful for me.

OB to call Wednesday to reschedule appointment Irma stole. She books so quickly but I guess I take the first available and try to get classes covered (so hard). At least she's literally 5 minutes from work.

Speaking of, I return on Thursday! Don't mind the mini break.


----------



## Rach87

Ahh interesting about the weeks digi. Makes sense i guess. I have like 9 more ic's and just bought 3more frers today for progression. So far the last 3 days have shown good progress. So its helping me keep calm. Lol :wacko:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Huggles said:


> Wow that's a lot.of scans maybe_baby! So awesome you already know the gender! Is that a choice or do they automatically test? I know someone see who did IVF but I don't think she's ever known the gender (2 babies with IVF) until later scans revealed it.

We got to pick! We paid to have chromosomal testing of our embryos to make sure they were normal (kind of like a really early version of the harmony or MaterniT21 tests), and since they are looking at each chromosome, they look at the sex chromosomes as well, so it's an added perk of doing the testing. We had 4 boys and 1 girl, and one of the boys was our best embryo, so the choice of what sex to transfer was an easy one for us! :happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Foreign Chick said:


> Welcome all the new bumps :flower:
> 
> Where do you ladies find these CB digi's with week indicator? I've driven all around town and can't find them anywhere. Been to Walgreens, CVS, Target, Walmart... maybe they just don't sell them 'round here :/
> 
> BUT I did schedule my 1st appointment/US for October 2nd, should be able to see and hear babies heart.:cloud9: I'll be 7+4 then.

I think unfortunately they were recalled in the US. I can't find them anywhere either.. not even on Amazon!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Maybe-that is just so amazing! I'm in awe of all you ladies that go through IVF. I just don't know if I could do it.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Sadako!!(Stacy) I know I didn't post much in the past so you probably don't remember me, but we were in the January Jellybeans group together. Congrats on your pregnancy! Cool that we're back in the same group again!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thanx ladies for letting me know, I can now stop searching. I just need to stop obsessing and be done with the testing. I just keep telling myself last pregnancy for sure, I won't get to Test ever again... I've used my last FRER at 16dpo and the test line was clearly darker than the control line. I've also used my last OPK a cpl of days ago and I've never ever seen the test line this dark on an OPK not even when positive heheh .... That's it, no more POAS for me... Good bye yellow Easter egg dye cup, I'll never forget you :cry::haha:


----------



## ricschick

Wow maybe that's great that you already know!! 

Scan today but I've woken up feeling nauseous I hope it's ms and not the bug returning &#128555; Appointment is at 11.10. Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ooooo exciting Ricschick! Let us know how it went. 

I woke up feeling a bit 'damp' downstairs. Rushed to the loo and I'm bleeding again :dohh:

Not lots and it's quite dark blood. 

Did my next 48 hour test and it came up clearly positive straight away. So that's reassuring but I'm over this bleeding now. So over it.


----------



## Foreign Chick

How exciting... Enjoy your scan Claire! Will be thinking of you...

Karlee, that's gotta be very stressful, hope these bleeds stop soon:growlmad:


----------



## CAx3

Foreign Chick said:


> Welcome all the new bumps :flower:
> 
> Where do you ladies find these CB digi's with week indicator? I've driven all around town and can't find them anywhere. Been to Walgreens, CVS, Target, Walmart... maybe they just don't sell them 'round here :/
> 
> BUT I did schedule my 1st appointment/US for October 2nd, should be able to see and hear babies heart.:cloud9: I'll be 7+4 then.

The first one I used had test error, so I called their help line. They said the ones that show weeks are currently not being marketed in US. She implied it will be after the insert and packaging are updated but didn't say when.


----------



## ricschick

Oh no broken I hope it eases! Have they said what's causing it? Have you bleed in previous pregnancies? Xx


----------



## Huggles

Oh no broken! I hope it stops soon.

Ladies with older children - how do you get your child excited about a new baby? My son (nearly 6) has absolutely NO desire to have a sibling! I have a scan in 3 weeks that I wanted to take him to as my way of telling him about the pregnancy, but now I'm worried he's going to be mega upset when I'm wanting to be happy. Trying to think of positives of having siblings and have googled some book titles of story books about good sibling relationships that I want to see if our library has. But I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas of how to make him excited at the thought and keen to have a sibling.


----------



## Sushai

Oh broken! I hope the bleeding stops soon. 

Huggles my son is 6 in three weeks and he wasn't happy at first that a new baby is coming. We then asked him if he'd like a little brother or sister, that's when he got excited on the possibility of having a brother as he already has two sisters lol.
I like your scan idea though, it might just do the trick!


----------



## Sasha92

I've recently move house so I need to register at a new GP before i can have my booking appointment. I'm going to try and get the registration finished this week. Took another test this morning and it looks the same as yesterday so getting abit worried the levels aren't rising so hopefully this little one sticks!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thanks ladies. I bled at 8 weeks with my son. All my other pregnancies had ended in miscarriages. I've been bleeding on and off from the start this time so I'm trying not to panic. This mornings tests was instant and strong! So that can only be good right?

Huggles my son is 6 in December and we're not going to tell him until 12 weeks. We want to be sure everything is okay and the danger has passed. He's been asking about a sibling and is excited to talk about it. 

When you have your scan and you're ready to tell your DS, maybe get him a little gift 'from the baby' to soften the blow a little. I think looking for stories is a great idea. Does he have any friends with younger siblings? Maybe arrange a play date and let him see that babies can be fun. 

My son is adamant he wants a brother. 100%. If I ever have a girl I have to send it back or he's going to put it in the bin :haha:


----------



## Huggles

BrokenfoREVer said:


> My son is adamant he wants a brother. 100%. If I ever have a girl I have to send it back or he's going to put it in the bin :haha:

:rofl:

All his friends have younger siblings! Except one who he's not even that close to. He's great with babies, really sweet, and pretends his teddies are his babies etc. He just doesn't seem to want a real baby that's his sibling :shrug:

Maybe it's a fear of the unknown and the changes that might occur as a result.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> My son is adamant he wants a brother. 100%. If I ever have a girl I have to send it back or he's going to put it in the bin :haha:
> 
> :ROFL:
> 
> All his friends have younger siblings! Except one who he's not even that close to. He's great with babies, really sweet, and pretends his teddies are his babies etc. He just doesn't seem to want a real baby that's his sibling :shrug:
> 
> Maybe it's a fear of the unknown and the changes that might occur as a result.Click to expand...

I agree it's probably fear of the unknown. Or fear that he's going to be replaced. 

If it were me I'd get a little gift from the baby when you tell him and keep talking about what a great a big brother he's going to be, and how much baby is going to love him and how excited baby is to meet him. I imagine once the shock wears off he will get super excited at the idea of being a big brother and the idea that he will have someone to look up to him. And play with him ofc. That's a big one. 

I talked my son down from putting a sister in the bin by pointing out he'd be able to look after her and protect her as a big brother. And also that he could play dress up with her and all that. That mellowed him out a bit.


----------



## ricschick

With mine I always mad sure they felt like it was our baby and that I would need their help with looking after the baby etc 
Luckily they've always been quite excited about it. Xx


----------



## ricschick

Currently sitting in the waiting room. Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Eek! Good luck.


----------



## ChibiLena

I made my first appointment for September 25th. I will be 7 weeks 6 days.

As for the nausea, today is pretty miserable, if I don't keep my stomach filled at least a little at all times I feel awful. Have to go buy myself some healthy snacks for work.

Had to talk my parents down from visiting us next year in March (we live abroad). I was like no, come in May, there are way more holidays (true) and it will be easier for us to take leave (half true, I will be on maternity leave, hehe). We won't tell anyone before our first scan, so I have to hold off a bit more.


----------



## ChibiLena

ricschick said:


> Currently sitting in the waiting room. Xx

Very exciting. Good luck!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I hope it stops soon. 

Ricschick-good luck!

Huggles- there is 9 years between my ds and dd. He stressed most of the pg and the first few months that he would be forgotten. I reassured him and had conversations with all of the close relatives so they were aware of how he felt so as not to be 'distracted' by the baby and leave him out. He always wanted to hold her so if anything he would get attention. He soon realized he wasn't forgotten. Now she's the one looking for his attention but manages to rile him up when he doesn't give it to her lol. 

Afm-my betas are in Thursday 922 and yesterday 2420. That's a doubling time of 69 hours. Anything I read says after 1200 doubling time is 72-96 hours so I should be ok. I've never had my levels checked this high so I don't know what to think. I was expecting a higher number. Anyone have their betas checked over 1000 before?


----------



## Huggles

Well done on the delay tactics Chibi!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good delaying tactics Chibi! Well done. 

I've told my very close friends and my cousin. Between me and DH we have no really close family to tell. We're estranged from my in laws, my mum died 3 years ago, my dad is busy shacking up with his new fiancé and the closest family we have is 200 miles away. 
Still it'll be nice not to have overbearing in laws or family this time around. Silver lining and all that.


----------



## Huggles

Thanks RnW. I think the fear of being forgotten is a very real one. Will just have to have some very careful chats with him these next few weeks. 

As for your betas, the numbers sound great to me. With my first pg my betas were around 1300 at cd37, with second they were around 1600 I think, same CD.this is the first time I've ever done a second draw so no idea how long it took the previous numbers to double, but I think yours sound great.


----------



## Gray001

Good luck Ricschick how exciting!

Broken I hope the bleeding settles down!

I just phoned and booked my first appointment and apparently they don't see you until 10 weeks now at my surgery so appointment isn't until 11th Oct which seems ages away! 
I guess that also means I won't get my scan in early before I go on holiday on 24th Oct :nope: was hoping to have the 12 week scan before we went away so I could go knowing whether everything was ok!

Anyways ... just for my own satisfaction a little progression pic :happydance: I have promised myself I shall stop testing by Friday!!

Not sure why the pic is sideways ... but I love it when the test lime finally goes darker than the control!
 



Attached Files:







20170912_053656.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Huggles

Wow gray, that's awesome progression!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Grey that is great progression!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Good morning ladies :flower:

Question for the day :"Has anyone bought anything for baby already?"

I still have about EVERYTHING a baby needs, from my dd3. However my baby monitor broke, so I found an used one in excellent condition on our local second hand app and picked it up last week for $10 :) what about you ladies?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I haven't bought anything. I have got my sons old cot and changing table out of the loft though. Need to clean them and get replacement screws (mothercare, that will be fun(!) )

I have also saved all my sons clothes since he was 2, so if I have a boy I'm prepared. If I have girl, I'm going to sell them all and put the money towards girl clothes.


----------



## Huggles

We sold all our baby stuff last year because it looked like we'd never get pg again!!!
Been very tempted to buy something but haven't yet. Would prefer to get further along first.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Huggles said:


> We sold all our baby stuff last year because it looked like we'd never get pg again!!!
> Been very tempted to buy something but haven't yet. Would prefer to get further along first.

You know what they say, as soon as you get rid of something, you need it shorty after :winkwink:


----------



## Boognishrises

Waiting on third HCG levels to come back, I'm trying to keep in mind that the baby could be doing nothing. I got more shots yesterday for progesterone. I woke up at 4am dizzy and nauseous... So bad it woke me up! I can't imagine it's side effects from the shots bc I don't get it Everytime. 

Wish me luck today! I need it! PinkishBrown spotting started after intercourse. So they have me on a pelvic rest ATM.


----------



## Huggles

Foreign Chick said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> We sold all our baby stuff last year because it looked like we'd never get pg again!!!
> Been very tempted to buy something but haven't yet. Would prefer to get further along first.
> 
> You know what they say, as soon as you get rid of something, you need it shorty after :winkwink:Click to expand...

LoL, absolutely!


----------



## Huggles

Holds thumbs boogs!


----------



## Rach87

Gray those tests are beautiful!!

Havent bought anything yet. Things I know Ill need are a new monitor and diaper pail. The one I have they changed the style of bags so I have to buy them off amazon. So might as well just get a new one. 

Hope the bleeding stops broken! 

Ladies eith appts let us know how things went!

In exciting non pregnancy news my dd just went pee on the potty last night!! Then we put her in the bath and she peed again... lol baby steps!


----------



## ricschick

Great progression gray!! 

Those numbers seem great RnW!! 

Scan went well we could see the sac! And I'm measuring 5 weeks!! Going back in 2 weeks for another scan and hopefully will see a hb!


----------



## Gray001

Fab news Ricschick glad all went Well!


----------



## Rach87

Rics how exciting! Congratulations!

Huggles was it you asking about food safety? In the ovia pregnancy app it has a food safety lookup tab :thumbsup:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Best of luck boogs! DH had me on an indefinite sex ban. Probably until the baby is here :haha: :dohh: 

Oooo that's great Ricschick!! Great news. 

Bleeding seems to have stopped now. Back to a brown discharge now (tmi sorry) 

Booked my scan!! Tuesday 19th! I'll be 6+1. Eek!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Great news Ricschick!
Boogs-glad the bleeding tapered off!

The only thing I bought was a pregnancy journal that arrived this am. I have one for each of my kids which I will give to them when they are older and might appreciate it. 
I've been obsessively reading about betas and doubling times and need to step away from google. Right now I'm pregnant and need to embrace it. I'll call to book an U/S and try to not be crazy until then (ya right lol).


----------



## Huggles

Well done to your little girl Rach!

Ricks that's so awesome!


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Rach, I'll check out that app.

Haha broken, my hubby hates pregnancy because we're always on a sex ban for the entirety of it (I have an incompetent cervix)!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Broken so happy to hear your bleeding is subsiding. I find myself holding my breath every time I go to the bathroom, hoping for no spotting. So far so good, but I know I would be so worried if/when it does happen. Good for you for being level headed through it!

I haven't bought anything for baby yet. I think dealing with infertility makes me really cautious about being excited, because you're used to waiting for the other shoe to drop. Still doesn't even feel real that I'm pregnant after trying for over 2 years! This is our first, so we need EVERYTHING, but as dumb as it sounds I'm feeling kind of superstitious so I don't think I'll buy anything for awhile although it is SO tempting. Little boy things are SO CUTE!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles its hubby that bans me. Cos all 3 of my losses have started with bleeding after sex. He's so paranoid about it now it's just complete sex ban. Which I understand but it's frustrating lol.


----------



## cheluzal

Foreign Chick said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Question for the day :"Has anyone bought anything for baby already?"

Nothing purchased, but you should see the size of my pending amazon cart! I have every.stinking.item I want in there, including crib, bassinet, etc.!
I'm surprisingly introverted and walking in a store with salespeople harassing me really grates me cheese. Something to avoid as much as possible, ha.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Scan went well we could see the sac! And I'm measuring 5 weeks!! Going back in 2 weeks for another scan and hopefully will see a hb!

WHEEeeeeee! How exciting.


----------



## cheluzal

Morning (or afternoon for you UK lasses who get an earlier start).

Still chilling at home with Granny. No electricity at my parents' place and gas is scarce everywhere. Hubby found some and stocked up the gas cans-might have to take some down to parents, who are trapped down driveway with trees. 
Work resumes for me Thursday so I may have to take Granny to my uncle's tomorrow if she can't go home. She has pre-dementia (remember she drove off on Saturday?) and we will not leave her here alone!

I have cabin fever. Woke with slight cramping, which I oddly like. Still oodles of CM in my knickers, which I accept, ha!
Had first OB appointment today but freaking Irma ruined it. Office to call tomorrow or so to reschedule....oh the waiting...the horror!


----------



## Boognishrises

Well ladies... I lost the little one... My HCG levels are down to 8 from 24. I hope the next group of ladies are this active! Congrats everyone! As soon as my progesterone wears off my cycle will come..


----------



## Gray001

Sorry to hear that Boognishrises. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon!


----------



## Rach87

Oh so sorry boogs! :hugs:


----------



## Traveling mom

So sorry boogs. Hugs!:hugs2:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So sorry Boogs :hugs:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

maybe_baby_ said:


> Broken so happy to hear your bleeding is subsiding. I find myself holding my breath every time I go to the bathroom, hoping for no spotting. So far so good, but I know I would be so worried if/when it does happen. Good for you for being level headed through it!
> 
> I haven't bought anything for baby yet. I think dealing with infertility makes me really cautious about being excited, because you're used to waiting for the other shoe to drop. Still doesn't even feel real that I'm pregnant after trying for over 2 years! This is our first, so we need EVERYTHING, but as dumb as it sounds I'm feeling kind of superstitious so I don't think I'll buy anything for awhile although it is SO tempting. Little boy things are SO CUTE!

I'm exactly like this. I won't be buying anything until after Christmas. Thankfully I have the big stuff, cot/changing table/travel system left from my son. 
My mum was really superstitious and didn't believe in having baby stuff in the house cos it's "tempting fate" so I find that hard to shake as well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Boogs so sorry to hear that. Hugs


----------



## maybe_baby_

So very sorry boogs <3 <3


----------



## cheluzal

That suck, Boogs....happy sticky bean in the very near future!


----------



## ricschick

Oh no boogs I'm so sorry!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

I've not bought anything either yet I may do after our 2nd scan all being well! I'm not sure what Pram to get this time! 
Rach welldone to your litte girl!! 
Glad bleeding has slowed broken!! 
Sorry if I miss people sometimes! I read everything but then when it comes to replying I forget lol. Baby brain! Lol.


----------



## Huggles

So sorry boogs :hugs:


----------



## emzywemzy83

Yay rics! Exciting stuff!

Foreign I've not bought anything yet and I'm going to have to buy everything again as we weren't planning on having any more so got rid of everything!! Will prob start picking stuff up after 12 weeks. 

So sorry boogs, that really sucks :( Baby dust your way for your next cycle x

Yay Rach for potty wees!!

Broken glad the bleeding has stopped. I had a few flecks of blood mixed in with cm earlier. Hoping it's nothing, spoke to the EPU and they weren't bothered tbh! Eek for scan, mine is on 30th when I'll be 7+4, seems ages away!!

rischick I'm already thinking about prams!! I was obsessed with prams with DD2, I used to buy and sell and change my pram all the time! I went through 24... yes 24 :blush: Only every had one or two at a time, just loved changing my prams!! I'm thinking an Oyster2 this time as I loved my Oyster, think it was my fave. 

Afm, still got mild cramps and as I said above had a few flecks of blood mixed with CM earlier when I wiped. Trying not to worry about it (but it's hard not to worry about everything isn't it!). Boobs are on fire and I feel knackered :sleep:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Rach<< how exciting. Looks like you'll only have one in diapers soon, yay! 

Claire<< good news... What side of the uterus was the sac located? Was thinking for Ramzi guessing, but it needs to be between 6-8 weeks, so never mind hehehe

Boog, I am so sorry to read this....Hugs~


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Emzy I've got an old Greco symbio and an even OLDER Greco... um something. No idea. It's built like a tank. I just need to buy a car seat for symbio. I've got the pram and carrycot attachments already. 

We're planning to decorate our spare room for baby once we have 12 week confirmation everything is grand. I can't wait.


----------



## Huggles

Emzy, wow, 24 prams!!! :shock:


----------



## Rach87

Not buying anything until we find out gender. (Seriously hoping to be able to buy boy stuff!!!!!) Since I have a 2 yr old we have basically everything we need. Will just need a double stroller but will get that close to delivery time.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Yeah I was slightly obsessed :haha: It was a proper hobby of mine! Over 4 years, I had from memory:

icandy cherry
mamas and papas stroller (can't remember the name)
icandy apple/pear converter set
graco stadium duo
brutal b dual
mamas and papas luna x 2
Mamas and papas swirl
Maclaren XLR x 2
Maclaren quest x 2
Silvercross pop
Quinny Buzz
Baby Jogger city mini
Silvercross freeway
Babystyle Oyster
Joie nitro
Mothercare jive

There were more but I can't remember :haha: So yeah, if you need pushchair advice you know where to come :haha: :dohh:


----------



## emzywemzy83

I'm so sad, I can't believe I remembered those... DD2 is now 5 haha!


----------



## Sasha92

So sorry to hear that boogs! I will pray for a sticky bean soon! 

I already have everything from the last baby I lost lol and also my pram that I ordered from the baby show will be comming later this month. I'm so happy it won't be arriving without me being pregnant again.


----------



## ricschick

Emzy your life the oricle of prams lol! I'm sure the blood is nothing to worry about. 
My back is so sore tonight! And feeling a bit crampy tonight too hopefully bubs is stretching everything out!


----------



## emzywemzy83

I've a sore back as well and stretchy crampy feelings. No more blood so hopefully it'll all be fine. It was only a tiny bit so not too bothered, could have been from anything!


----------



## cheluzal

I love the word pram. My MIL is is British and I try to use those words here because they sound more lovely.

I'm also vowing to get the simplest pram I can find. I hate hate bulk and those mondo prams that look like little tanks drive me bonkers. I'm actually hoping the kid comes out walking, ha!

Like Rach, I want a boy. I have all his race car stuff for his room in my amazon cart. Hubs is the youngest of 5 boys and I want him to have that relationship he had with his dad.

Felt some mild cramping today but nothing major. Hoping all is settling, and that I will get more later. Sad I want morning sickness, eh? I take it as a good sign. Of course, if the river in my knickers is anything to go by, then all is well. :rain:


----------



## Foreign Chick

I was just daydreaming about my first scan on 10/02 and realized that it's going to be exactly 1 month since I tested BFP on 9/02 isn't that cool? Didn't plan on it, that was the date the nurse gave me hehehe I know, the smallest things excite me lol


----------



## cheluzal

So I was having a little stupid "is it still there" worry after symptoms mostly abated and broke down and peed on a stick again, after saying I would stop a week ago when IC lines were super faint (BFP on 9dpo with IC and CB).

Today my line is crazy darker than the control! Can't embed a pic but just needed that little jolt to see.
Thank you for listening, lol.


----------



## Rach87

Yay thats great cheluzal! I too need to stop. Im like a crazy person with testing. Im going to try my hardest not to test again until thursday so I can actually see a good difference. And hopefully itll be as dark as the control line finally!!!


----------



## cheluzal

Rach87 said:


> Yay thats great cheluzal! I too need to stop. Im like a crazy person with testing. Im going to try my hardest not to test again until thursday so I can actually see a good difference. And hopefully itll be as dark as the control line finally!!!

Thank you, thank you.
I guess it can't get much darker than it is...lol....so I will try to stop testing now.
But I have 18 left and hate wasting money, HA!


----------



## Rach87

cheluzal said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Yay thats great cheluzal! I too need to stop. Im like a crazy person with testing. Im going to try my hardest not to test again until thursday so I can actually see a good difference. And hopefully itll be as dark as the control line finally!!!
> 
> Thank you, thank you.
> I guess it can't get much darker than it is...lol....so I will try to stop testing now.
> But I have 18 left and hate wasting money, HA!Click to expand...



Hahahahha :rofl:


----------



## ChibiLena

I am very sorry to hear that Boogs.


----------



## CAx3

So sorry Boogs.:hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Yay for a super dark line cheluzal!


----------



## Huggles

Regarding back ache and vanishing symptoms - I slipped a disc in my back the day after ov, so my first week post ov was spent in bed and having physio. About a week after my last slipped disc physio appointments (disc was back in and back much better), I was getting burning shooting pains in my right bum cheek, like someone stabbing me with a hot poker. Went back to physio assuming it was still linked to slipped disc. Told her I was now 4.5 weeks pregnant. She felt it and said disc is fine now, that bum cheek stabbing is an extremely common pg thing! It's the body already starting to adjust and she gets lots of pregnant patients coming with the same complaint!

As for symptoms vanishing - it's happened to me twice now - the day I went for my first HCG bloods (4+4) I had zero symptoms, after having multiple bouts of nausea the previous day. Yesterday (5+1) I again suddenly had zero symptoms after having a very full, pregnant feeling lower abdomen the day before (which was also when I got my second HCG results). It is very disconcerting suddenly being totally symptom free but we have to just believe all is well. Today I've woken up with boobs that feel somewhat bigger. Also, I think my dreaded pregnancy constipation is setting in.

As unpleasant as symptoms are, they really are reassuring.


----------



## ChibiLena

I am a moody mess at the moment and no fun to be around. I nearly cried his morning because I couldn't find something and called DH in the worst mood to ask where had he put it?? To be fair he had moved it last night and not told me. However I snap constantly, hear myself doing it but can't stop! The nausea is not helping my mood either. 

On another note, I may just give up and start wearing my maternity clothes at six weeks, rather than feeling so stuffed and uncomfortable in my normal clothes!


----------



## ricschick

Chel you do make me laugh!! I also have a river in fact dh described it as a damp swamp lol &#128514; 
It's nice to see a dark line eh! I have some ic left but I'm s bit scared to pee on one!


----------



## Sasha92

Yeah I'm not testing again untill Friday my line was very faint so hoping by Friday it's extremely dark!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm gunna hang on until Friday to test again it'll be 72 hours since my last test then. I'm hoping for it to be super dark too.


----------



## Sasha92

I'm deffinatly feeling prrgnant now even though I'm only just over the 4 week mark. Yesterday I was so tired at work I really felt like I needed a nap, keep getting twinges and i can feel morning sickness trying to get me aswell. Im also getting pregnanct headaches as ive affectionately named them lol

I'm so happy but so impatient I want it to be May already lol


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm with you on the pregnancy headaches Sasha! I've had a low key headache for over a week now. 
I'm also flipping exhausted. I went to bed at 7:30 last night :haha: to watch tv though. Not to sleep. Heck! 

I'm feeling the hormones coming now. I started crying at RuPauls Drag Race earlier. Not even a sad bit. The man challenge. Not sad, even a little bit. Me in tears. Heck!


----------



## doddy0402

This group is really active!!&#129303; I had a little wobble and convinced myself that I was going to lose this pregnancy too, but we are just passed the 6 week mark and still holding on!
I loved the fb group I was part of when I was pregnant with my daughter, and would love to join this time round too! I'll send a request if that's ok?

Symptomswise, I am sooooooo nauseous!&#129314;and could sleep for England, but hopefully it's a good sign!

We haven't bought anything or told anyone yet. We will probably tell the kids after 12 weeks if that scan looks ok.
And to all you girls who have lost your angels, I am sending you big, healing hugs.xx

P.S LOVE the name May Marvels!! HUGE superhero fans here in my house, so yay!!x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Doddy!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome to the round Doddy :flower: 

I am also expecting #4


----------



## Sasha92

Welcome Doddy and yes this group is very active I can barely keep up lol

Broken4ever - yeah I was having the headaches before the positive test I suspected I was pregnant as these headaches feel different to normally ones and I got them alot with my last pregnancy. I didn't really feel any different last time untill morning sickness kicked in around 6weeks so to be 4 weeks now and feeling so much I'm hoping this bean is stronger lol can't wait to hit the 6 week mark though.

I'm going on a short trip with my best friend next Friday to Lanzarote and I'll be back at 5w6d! Bumps first holiday lol I went to Turkey eairly this year at 4w3d and came back 5w6d aswell which is really weird lol.

Anybody esle looking into Babymoons?

Me and my partner are planning to go either Mexico, Cuba or Dominican Rebuplic for Febuary. Cuba seems to be winning price wise atm but won't be booking anything untill January.

We almost booked Mexico for September back in june we were going to book it after the 12 week scan and I lost the baby that morning. So learning fron that mistake we won't be booking untill much closer to the time and hopefully get a good deal!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooo exciting Sasha! 

We're not going on a babymoon, although this is DH first baby, I have a 5 yr old from a previous relationship and my hubs has been around since my son was 3 months so. 

I'd like for us to take a holiday as the 3 of us one last time but I don't think we can fund it. Maybe some day trips to places that aren't as pushchair friendly will have to do. 

We are looking at going away after baby arrives though. We go visit my family a couple of times a year, so planning that for next summer.


----------



## Sasha92

I do travel alot :blush:

But we are only planning a long haul before baby is born as it will be harder to do once we have a child. We plan to go canarie islands in November/ december next year when baby is 6 or 7 months old as it will be nice and warm but not too hot for the little one.


----------



## cheluzal

Welcome, new friends.

Not sure on babymoon. We just remodeled our home and really are trying to pay off the Rooms to Go, Lowe's, etc. and SAVE money.
I'm a teacher and due 1 week before school ends (yay no unpaid leave) and have summer with the sucker, but would love to not go back to work next August, if possible. Even take a leave until the first semester ends....so I gotta save...

Boobs a wee bit sorer this morning. My Granny's perfume is making me dry heave...I'm taking her to my uncle's for a few days (need a break and alone time badly).
Gotta take gas down to my parents (still no electricity) and might tell them the good news. Wanted to wait a bit but they need cheering up after Irma.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome doddy!!

Chi wear whatever makes you comfortable it won't be long til I'm in maternity leggings as my belly gets quite uncomfortable with tight clothes!!


----------



## ricschick

Sasha no babymoon here either but we do try and spend the odd weekend just the 2 of us. 

Chel I no how you feel there are some smells like strong perfume of washing powder I just can't stand! They smell sooooo strong!! Yuk! 

I think I've had a dull headache now for about 2 weeks lol


----------



## cheluzal

Speaking of headaches, I woke up with one today.
It's usually on one side and a nap and/or head massage helps but this one is entire head.

Perfume not helping...I hate taking stuff normally and really am doing my best to refrain from anything now (even though Tylenol is ok) unless I'm near dying...

...have hours of running around before I can come home and just lie down with a good book and a snuggly blanket.

Work pushed back until Monday due to electricity still out in county, so yay for mini vacay!


----------



## Rach87

Welcome doddy

Probably no babymoon here. We already have 2 trips booked. Orlando next month with 3 other couples and all the kiddos. Then a cruise with a few couples and no kiddos end of April 2019. In between I think will just be saving. We did go to an all inclusive resort in Mexico when I was 4.5 months with my dd. My belly definitely 'popped' that week. Lol

Though I have heard some pretty scary stuff about mexico recently that theres a lot of drugging and robberies. Even the hotel staff and bartenders are in on it. We'll probably not go back ever even though I really enjoyed it. Why risk it?


----------



## Rach87

Just had some bleeding. Its pretty red. Im terrified. My Ob is going to see me at 2:10.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Oh no, Rach... Sending prayers....


----------



## Gray001

Hope all is ok Rach!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hope all is okay Rach! Thinking of you.


----------



## Huggles

Oh no Rach! Hope everything's ok.


----------



## ricschick

Oh rach hope all is ok!!! Xx


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thinking of you, Rach!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh no Rach, hope it all turns out okay.

:wave: also hi everyone! I'm new here; been really reticent to sign up on any forums since we had such a disheartening experience TTC (started looking over my charts at the beginning of the year, and realized I hadn't ovulated in ages). But somehow we got a screaming positive 14dpo! And we left it at that. I get the feeling I'm the odd duck with my single test!

My current math puts us at a May 10th, 2018 EDD, so just shy of 6 weeks at this point. (Almost used to the weird pregnancy math!) Exhausted, my breasts have been driving me up the wall since before we tested, all food tastes wrong (but I'm still super hungry), and I seem to have come down with a cold...so far, so good! :laugh2:

First pregnancy for both me (33) and my husband (45); we're pretty excited and trying to temper the hope, as we know this trimester is the danger zone. Hope is starting to win and we're starting to let it. Have told our moms, my best friend, and my younger (step)sister, who it turns out is 4 weeks ahead of me with her second child! We live a few hours away from each other, but I am so excited to share this chapter with her. She's all enthusiasm and empathy.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Ladies we have our awesome signature, made my a very talented BNB member!

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2445959-may-2018-babies-26-bfps-so-far.html"][IMG]https://image.ibb.co/gLeXjF/May_Marvels.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

To add it to your profile, follow these instructions:

-copy and paste the code below into your signature 
*-before you save it, remove the gaps between the [ and URL and [ and IMG*

[ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2445959-may-2018-babies-26-bfps-so-far.html"][ IMG]https://image.ibb.co/gLeXjF/May_Marvels.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## emzywemzy83

Welcome doddy! Whats your EDD so I can add it to the first post?


----------



## Sasha92

Praying for you each!

Haven't heard about Mexico being extra dangerous but ill defo look into it before boiking I think Dominician Reupiblic is winning anyway.

Just trying to stay positive myself my partner is convinced this time we will be fine but I keep thinking it will just end again. I can't wait to hit 6 weeks I think I'll feel alot better.

My vvfp doesn't seem to be getting any darker either so just hoping little bean is ok :(


----------



## mrsstrezy

Rach, hope everything is ok:-(. 

I definitely want to do a babymoon. With my son, I was so sick for the first 21 weeks I didn't feel like booking anything, then by the time I felt better we had a family crisis to deal with for a couple months. So we only ended up doing a one overnight romantic B&B thing. So this time I want redemption!! We live in Wisconsin, so it'd be nice to go somewhere warm in Feb or March. 

I'm feeling great today, so much that I think I wanna take another preg test, lol. With my 1st pregnancy I had lost about 7 lbs in the course of the first week because I had so many food aversions!! This time is definitely different...I'm more hungry and can handle way more different foods. Hoping this might be a good sign...but of course it's still very early. Having some insomnia lately...anyone else?


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hope everything is ok Rach! Keep us updated x


----------



## Agcam

Rach, hope all is well :hugs:

I've been feeling generally uncomfortable since morning. I've been having cramping and spotting for the last couple of hours. Hope it doesn't get worse. :nope:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach maybe just an sch. I had one with my 2nd. Still scary. Hope your ob can take a look at the bean xx


----------



## Gray001

Welcome kitten! We have the same due date at the moment!

Thanks Emzy for the signature I love it!! 

I told my slimming world consultant I was pregnant yesterday as I want to carry on the plan throughout pregnancy to prevent too much unnecessary weight gain. I lost almost 4 stone before getting pregnant so don't want to put all that back on again!
I think this may be difficult though!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies. I appreciate the kind words. Looks like beany is gone. With the amount of blood drs pretty sure its a chemical. Im too early for an US to see anything. She took betas today and will follow up friday for stat betas. So bummed to leave you all. I may stalk around to follow you wonderful ladies pregnancies if you dont mind?

Also i LOVE the siggy!!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Oh Rach.... :cry: no words....


----------



## ricschick

Oh rach I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations kitten! Lovely that your preg with your sister!!


----------



## ricschick

I caved today and did a ic and it was really dark!! Woohoo.


----------



## Sushai

Oh Rach, I hope everything is alright!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

In regards to babymoons, won't be happening on my end. We are building a house and hopefully will be getting the keys in about 3 weeks time! Might just go away somewhere within the country around Christmas time as hubby has two weeks off in that time (he's in construction and everything shuts down at that time). 

Symptom wise, still nauseous and my appetite is very low yet somehow I've discovered Nutella on toast topped with sliced banana and it seems to be the only thing that sounds appetising not to mention super delicious. Need to control my sugary cravings although I've gone off any other type of chocolate and sweets. I'm also extremely tired still and for some unknown reason sleep seems to leave me everyday at 5am. 

This whole waiting to find out if everything is ok is torturous. With my 3 previous viable pregnancies I never worried. But the small hiccup I had at the beginning with slow rising hcg still has me worried. Especially since the doctor mentioned ectopic pregnancy. I haven't had any pain or bleeding though and my hcg ended up doubling normally. Just want the days to go a bit faster so I can have this next scan to settle my nerves.


----------



## Sushai

Oh no Rach :hugs: I just read your update I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Gray001

Sorry to hear that Rach.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So sorry Rach!


----------



## ricschick

Sushai I'm exactly the same! Nothing sounds good to eat and funnily enough I had Nutella on toast this morning too. 
Roll on our next scans! X


----------



## emzywemzy83

So sorry Rach :(


----------



## Sasha92

So sorry Rach :(

Looks like I'm the only one doing a baby moon then! I just want beach bump shots.

My HCG doesn't seem to be rising though so not sure what's going to happen myself:/


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So sorry Rach. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

So sorry Rach :hugs:

Welcome kittylifter! Exciting you'll be sharing the pg with your sister!

Emzy, thanks for the awesome logo!

Ricschick - exciting about the super dark ic!

AFM, my symptoms seem to have left me. Last week I was mega exhausted. This week I seem back to normal energy levels. Last week I had odd bouts of nausea. This week none. Last week and Monday lower abdomen felt very full and definitely pg. Yesterday and today nothing. Last week I needed to eat frequently,, this week not really,,more my normal habits. Half feel like I'm wee'ing less frequently as well. Makes me a bit worried. Mondays HCG levels were great though and I've had no spotting or cramping or anything to suggest bad things. Am half tempted to do one last HCG test tomorrow but I can't really afford it. My boobs seem to be starting to hurt though so hopefully they'll hurt a lot tomorrow and put my mind at rest.


----------



## MrsSnail

Hey ladies! I would love to join this group! We have a 19 month old son and I'm currently pregnant with baby number 2. I lurked through my entire pregnancy with my son so I'm excited to be more involved on here for this one! My EDD is May 17th.

This pregnancy has been so different up until yesterday. When I was pregnant with my son I had symptoms almost a week before my positive test. This time around I haven't felt pregnant at all aside from constant dull headaches and random waves of slight nausea. I developed a nasty migraine yesterday and today I can feel the morning sickness creeping in. It's hard to handle a toddler while not feeling well but I'm glad this bean seems to be growing well!

So excited to share this journey with you ladies!


----------



## cheluzal

*Rach*: No! I'm so sorry. *virtual hugs* :cry:

*Kitten *and *MrsSnail*: welcome to the brood

*Sasha*: how often are you testing? It took 8 days for my super faint to go psycho darker than control! You like pictures, don't you? I can tell by your avatar. ;p I'm an old Luddite and don't even FB. I definitely am trying to kick this pregnancy old school.

*strezy*: I've had insomnia for about a week, off and on but now I'm crashing all night and sleeping in

*Huggles*: my symptoms disappeared a few days ago but they came back--I read it's normal. That's why I did the IC, for peace of mind.



I'm finally home from dropping off Granny and then taking ice and gas to my parents. The few gas stations open have cops and lines a mile long! It's burning up and dad gave me lots of meat before it spoiled, lol. Hopefully electricity comes on soon.
I did tell them and they were excited; my mom pretended she knew all along and my dad is naming his newest baby calf after my desired boy name, LOL!

I have had more cramps today than the past few. I've determined it's the bean and ute growing! Tomorrow I do NOTHING!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone! I would like to join this group. I've read the thread so far to catch up - what a talkative bunch! 

Rach, I'm so sorry about your news. :hugs:

I had a positive frer Monday night, but didn't believe it because it was faint and could have been the remnants of the trigger shot. But yesterday and today, the lines have darkened and I'm scheduled to see my RE tomorrow for blood test to confirm. If all goes well, I would be due May 25, based on LMP. 

So excited to join this vibrant group and I love the name!!!


----------



## JWC13

> Haven't heard about Mexico being extra dangerous but ill defo look into it before boiking I think Dominician Reupiblic is winning anyway.

For anyone considering Mexico or pretty much anywhere in the Caribbean I would warn against it due to the Zika virus. Pretty much any doctor will tell you to not to go because of the risks of getting bitten and what that could do to the baby and the birth defects it could cause.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations!!

Huggles I haven't had many symptoms at all. It makes me worry to no end. I have another beta tomorrow which should determine how things are so far. I have a scan booked for the 25th too. 
Here's a question for any of you...anyone constipated? Lol. I am and it's making me crazy. You're not really supposed to take a laxative while pg so I'm looking for some natural aids (other than prunes-blech!)


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Here's a question for any of you...anyone constipated? Lol. I am and it's making me crazy. You're not really supposed to take a laxative while pg so I'm looking for some natural aids (other than prunes-blech!)

Quite the opposite! I have IBS and when it says go...well, I'd better go and find a loo pronto!
My cramping ute has kept things going there, lol, but tonight I am on the diarrhea spectrum. I'm trying not to worry since I know constipation is probably around the corner...but my poor bungie is sore.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The bowel gods need to meet in the middle and give us both a break!


----------



## Sushai

ReadynWaiting said:


> Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations!!
> 
> Huggles I haven't had many symptoms at all. It makes me worry to no end. I have another beta tomorrow which should determine how things are so far. I have a scan booked for the 25th too.
> Here's a question for any of you...anyone constipated? Lol. I am and it's making me crazy. You're not really supposed to take a laxative while pg so I'm looking for some natural aids (other than prunes-blech!)

How did I forget about the constipation? It's funny though because when I first found out it was quite the opposite lol! But now it's a bit of a struggle iykwim? Been drinking loads of water to stay hydrated though.


----------



## Sushai

Forgot to add that I'm thinking of taking a fibre supplement like Metamucil to help things along.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome mrssnail and wicky.

RnW dried pears work quite well for constipation and taste loads better than. Prunes. 

Thanks to those ladies whose symptoms also disappeared. Good to know I'm not alone in that. It's like week 4 was full of symptoms and week 5 suddenly nothing.

My tummy was also very loose the first week, but this week it seems to be going the constipatiin route.

If you do need something to help you along, movicol is safe during pg. It's a stool softener, not a laxative, so doesn't over stimulate the gut which is what's contraindicated in pg. My gyne suggested it to me with my first pg.


----------



## ChibiLena

I am so so sorry to hear that Rach.


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh, Rach, I am so sorry.

Thanks to you all for the warm welcome -- this first trimester "careful who you tell thing" has been driving me up the wall, and it's nice to have a group of people who are all in about the same place, even if we're geographically all over the place!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome to the round Kitten, MrsSnail & Wicky! Congratulations on yahll's :bfp: 

Sasha, fx these #'s rise! Enough with the early losses!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome to all the newbies!! Don't forget to add the siggy to your signature!! It's a few pages back! Thanks to emzy x

My symptoms seem to come and go too! Last week I felt sick and crampy but this week hardly anything the only thing that has been consistent is not fancying anything to eat! And my stomach feeling really empty if I haven't eaten! That's why I caved yesterday and did a ic! 

Sasha when was the last time you tested? Can you go in for bloods? Xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hey Claire, are you hoping for a Boy? 
I see you had a Boy after 3 Girls, I hope it's contagious! <3
xx


----------



## ricschick

I find a lot of families go in that order! 3 girls then a boy or the other way around! When we found out it was a boy we were so happy and dh actually cried at the scan when the woman said it was a boy x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I folded and took another ic test this morning. I'm keeping up with my 48 hour tests. It's nice and clear and came up instantly. I'm gunna keep at it until I have my scan next week. For my own peace of mind I think.


----------



## Foreign Chick

ricschick said:


> I find a lot of families go in that order! 3 girls then a boy or the other way around! When we found out it was a boy we were so happy and dh actually cried at the scan when the woman said it was a boy x

Awww I so hope to feel this joy as well. If they told me I am expecting a Boy I would faint ...I wouldn't believe it after either ... lol


----------



## Sasha92

Chelzul: I've been testing everyday since Sunday and it got abit darker Monday but that's it still vvfp I'm not going to test again untill Monday now as it's driving me crazy 

Ricschick: I don't think they do bloods in the UK they never did last time. I only tested once last time though I wasn't bothered about it rising but after the loss I'm scared of everything. I'm going to wait to see if I make it to 6 weeks and then I'll go see my GP and tell them I'm pregnant and get a dating scan 


I've heard of zika virus so I'll look into that. Such a shame as I really want to go the the Caribbean...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Sasha EPU will do bloods if they don't see what they should on a scan. They did for me last time. 

My boobs are not as sore today and I'm panicking about it. But by god do I feel sick.


----------



## Sasha92

Oh ok broken4ever. I'll wait untill 6 weeks if I don't come on before then I can assume it's sticky lol 

I'm just trying to not get my hopes up yet. I just want to get to 24 weeks as I know the baby can suvive from then lol


----------



## Huggles

Broken - that's awesome you got another super dark line on an ic.

I'm feeling so nervous that I might just cave and go for one more blood test at lunch time. I really shouldn't as my finances are pretty terrible right now and I really can't afford it, but this total lack of symptoms is doing my head in. With both my first two pregnancies one positive pregnancy test was all I needed. I did one lot of bloods just to be sure, but was happy with the numbers and that was that. This time round I am totally paranoid. I just wish I could go back to pregnancy innocence where I believe a positive test ended in a positive outcome. It is reassuring though knowing that lot's of you also have no symptoms this week.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm exactly the same Huggles. I never ever worried when I was pregnant with DS. Now I can't stop. Boobs aren't as sore this morning and now I'm convinced I'm losing baby. I wish I could go and get bloods done. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## ricschick

Broken I'm so glad your tests are dark! Will they scan you at 6weeks? 

Sasha do you have any pics of your tests? X

Huggles I'm sure bubba is tucked up tight maybe take a test instead they might make you feel better? 

The only symptom I have today is tender boobs and they are starting to change too! As my dh says they will be like rolos soon &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Huggles

Well I won't be able to get more bloods done today. Spending my lunch break fighting with my bank instead as it turns out I have SIX transactions that have both already been processed yet still show as pending, meaning I have 6 transactions worth of money unavailable because it's moved to that part where they keep it before it's processed (even though it has already been processed). :grr:


----------



## Huggles

ricschick said:


> Huggles I'm sure bubba is tucked up tight maybe take a test instead they might make you feel better?

Unfortunately a test is unlikely to make me feel confident enough because I know my bloods were over 600 on monday, so even if the hcg has stopped rising or has dropped it won't have dropped enough yet to show up on an hpt. I had a very early mc (maybe chemical?) around 4.5 weeks in May and it took a solid month for the tests to turn negative again. And at least 2 weeks before they went significantly lighter...

will just have to "vasbyt" as they say in Afrikaans (loose translation is 'hold on') and hope for the best.
cm seems to have increased because I keep rushing to the loo to check if I'm bleeding as I feel more wet down there. It's not loads by any means but I am on chronic antihistamines so that could also be affecting it. Nipples are still sore as well so that's good.


----------



## cheluzal

*Sasha*: hang in there until Monday! I will wait with you.

*Broken*: my boobs aren't as sore either. They've never been as sore as they were during the week after ovulation and right before my bfp. Some mornings worse; others not.

Anyone else have sharp ovary pain? I mean, it made me nauseous last night and was a very hard stabbing, worse than when I ovulated! It was only my right one and it eased eventually and this morning is fine, but it scared me.
I read it could be a cyst (I do have a history of right ovary cysts) that will slowly reabsorb. But eek. Me no likey.


----------



## mrsstrezy

So so sorry Rach:(:(

You other ladies aren't alone with your worrying. I took a test yesterday afternoon(15 DPO) and it seemed a little lighter than my 12 DPO test!! Same pack of tests. Then I realized I had drank quite a bit of fluids before taking it. I still convinced myself I was miscarrying though, especially since I felt great yesterday. Took another test with FMU this morning and it was darker, and as dark as the control. I feel a little better but still worried.


----------



## ricschick

chel I had that a few days back before my scan and was concerned about it but all was fine and I think it was just from the side I ovulated from.

huggles what a nightmare!! hope the funds are available soon!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've got my fingers firmly crossed for you Huggles. I hope everything is okay. 

I've got like a deep ache in my uterus area. Like I do with af. It's not cramps. It's a constant ache. I'm massively starting to freak out now. Coupled with the boobs not being as sore. I'm scared to go to the loo incase I'm bleeding :cry:


----------



## Sasha92

That's my test... very very faint positive and it hasn't got any darker since Monday. I didn't test today and I don't intend to test again untill Monday.

However today my boobs are on fire. I'm in no doubt that I am indeed pregnant but just hoping it lasts. Just wanna hit 6 weeks so I can go and get a dating scan at 7 or 8 weeks and check on bean xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sash have you tried a different test? I find the ics take forever to darken. I used them with dd and was freakin myself out but I took a frer and it had a nice dark line. 
Huggles-that would piss me off. There is nothing worse than not having access to your own money!!
As for the ladies concerned about your symptoms for the most part early on (week 3/4) the symptoms are due to the increase in progesterone. They will taper off as body gets used to that hormone and then symptoms will 'reappear' between 7-9 weeks as hcg peaks. With ds I had tender boobs the first week and then they all but went away, even the fullness seemed to. But by week 8 I was vomiting, boobs hurt and I felt like complete shit! I'm going to enjoy this time of 'nothingness' because I know the horrible, nauseating, garbage, hangover feeling is right around the corner! Haha


----------



## cheluzal

Isn't pregnancy supposed to be enjoyable, for the most part? At least the excitement, rofl!!

Who knew (especially us first-timers) that we'd worry over every stupid little twinge and feeling? ARG--it is not fun!

Thanks for those who have gone through it letting us know it's normal. 
I feel better re: ovary but just have some twingy pulling over pubic bone, nothing to worry me about. That-I get. lol


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you ReadynWaiting. That's reassuring. I only have to get to Tuesday and then it's my scan. Trying to remain positive. Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-only 5 days! It seems like a lifetime but once you have that reassurance a load is dropped. I have 10 days to wait and wonder. Lol


----------



## Sasha92

ReadynWaiting no I haven't tried another test lol might go and buy a different brand a test tomorrow just for fun!


----------



## cheluzal

I'm seeing doc Tuesday, also. Not sure if getting scanned though...first visit. Not sure what to expect really.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm just trying really hard not to get "attached" I know that sounds callous but I've had 3 early scans and all 3 have ended in disappointment. Of course I'm hoping baby is all nestled in and fine, but if get all confident and sure now, I'll be crushed if that's isn't the case. 

It's only 5 days and I have quite a busy weekend coming up so won't have time to dwell too much I hope.


----------



## ricschick

I was going to say the same thing Sasha and try another test!! First response I would suggest. Xx


----------



## brw2016

May 19 for me :) Subject to change once I go for my appointment in 3 weeks.


----------



## KittenLifter

Feeling like a boatload of garbage the past couple days! (I got a cold, much milder than they usually are for me, but I also don't usually get sick! Early pregnancy and a cold is a crummy combination.) I'm blaming the wonderful baby I hung out with last weekend; she's at the "mouth everything" stage. And it's easy to forgive a baby. 

cheluzal, you are so right; it is so nice to have more experienced hands at this! I can finally sort of wrap a towel around myself after a shower without shrieking about my breasts, but it's "nice" to know this is the calm before the (likely) storm.


----------



## Huggles

Cheluzal, hopefully the pain was just a cyst, but if it comes back or gets worse please go have it checked to ensure its not an ectopic.

Broken - I'm really hoping your cramping is just baby settling in :hugs:

Sasha, that is indeed a very light test but the painful boobs is a good sign. Fx'd for a darker line next time you test.

Kittenlifter - I hope you feel better again soon. Try get some rest.


----------



## cheluzal

BLOAT: Anyone else feeling extra bloaty today? Ugh, I look 4 months already (my 40 y/o metabolism also recently staged a protest and it ain't helping). I'm a tall, thin gal so only pooching in the belly is hard to hide, ha.

PAIN: My ovary feels fine today. Praying for cyst and no more pain. No pain at all when pushing hard on it, which is good.

PEE: Anyone else noticing their pee is yellower than normal? I know prenatals can do this but I've been on mine since January and haven't noticed. I can see it stain the paper. Maybe I need to up my water (again!). I hate water and am really trying...


----------



## Rach87

Chel mine was like that too! (Though I just started a different prenatal a couple weeks ago so that could be it too) I thought it was weird but couldnt remember if it did that last time or not.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone,

This is just a quick update since I got my blood drawn for my first beta this morning. The results came back at 34 and I go back Monday for the 2nd. At 12 dpIUI, I am not too worried about the number. Monday will be the one that actually gives me some information. But at least now I know I am actually pregnant and I am going to celebrate! :happydance: Praying for good news Monday, but I'm not too concerned at the moment because I'm being optimistic and I don't want to worry for four days! It looks like my EDD is May 25, 2018. Emzy, could you add me to the list on the initial post, when you have a minute? I'm ready to make this official!:haha:


----------



## Rach87

Drs called. Hcg at 6. 5 is considered not pregnant so Im bummed but at least its basically over and I can try again next cycle. I hope all you marvelous marvels get to hold your babers in 9 months!


----------



## Wicky78

Oh, Rach, I'm so sorry. I feel terrible that you're going through this loss and I'm over here having a party. I really do feel for you. I hope you get a sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear that Rach


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So sorry Rach :hugs:


----------



## emzywemzy83

So sorry Rach, sending lots of baby dust for next cycle for you xx

Welcome new ladies! I think I've updated the first post with everyone, let me know if not. Don't forget to add our cool graphic in your signature! Instructions in the first post. The graphic links to our group too :D

With you on the yellow wee! Was thinking it was because I started taking pregnacare though. 

I'm sooo grumpy and tired today, proper moody! Keep falling asleep on the sofa when I get in from work, I'm so exhausted! Still knicker watching and trying not to freak at every twinge and pain. Two long weeks til my scan!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Oh and don't forget we also have a secret Facebook group. If you'd like to join, add me as a friend on my personal profile and I'll add you. Feel free to delete me straight away, I just can only add you if you're on my friend list :) https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83


----------



## ricschick

So sorry rach!! Best of luck for this cycle!!! Xxxx


----------



## ricschick

My wee is very yellow too!!! Lol


----------



## Huggles

So sorry Rach :hugs:

Wicky - holding thumbs for Monday's betas!


----------



## MrsSnail

So sorry to hear that Rach! Hoping your next cycle brings you your sticky bean!

I'm feeling really good today and it's making me nervous of course haha. I'm trying to stay positive and enjoy this pregnancy as much as possible. I know that morning sickness could be right around the corner so it's nice to feel well enough to keep up with my daily tasks. Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Rach87

Oh no wicky or anyone else please dont feel bad. It would not be fair for you all to hold back your excitement! Im ok really! It makes me happy to see you all progress and get good betas!

Thank you all for the well wishes! :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

Emzy, I just sent you a friend request so you can add me to the group. I'm so excited!


----------



## cheluzal

*Rach*: dang that sucks but your attitude is to be admired

*emzy*: My hubby said I was a bit moody today, lol. I felt fine but I guess I'm a little crabby. My patience is a bit thin I notice...

Glad others' pee is yellower too.

I'm feeling pretty good, mild cramping, and am trying not to worry. My boobs aren't sore unless I squeeze the life out of them, but I know that when your body gets used to things, they can settle, then rear their ugly head later. 

I feel slight nausea in the wings, just waiting to come out and ruin my life, ha.

Does anyone feel they have to pee only for a few drizzles to come out? It's like slight urgency but no results often...no UTI symptoms and I definitely know what they are....par for the course?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My neon wee hasn't kicked in yet. But I know it's coming from when I was taking conception pregnacare and me and hubs were like 'uhhhh is your wee...' :haha: 

My sore boobs seem to have fluctuated throughout the day. They eased off earlier, but are sore again now, still not as bad as it was yesterday tho.


----------



## emzywemzy83

My sore boobs are on and off as well. I remember this well from last time, kept squeezing them to see if they were still sore :haha:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Same emzy. Can't leave myself alone :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just hope no one sees me constantly checking my boobs. Lol. I'm sure a guy was looking at me while I was stopped at the lights coming home from work. Haha


----------



## cheluzal

I totally just grabbed myself after reading these last few posts, rofl!

Because I'm nosy, how often do you ladies check this? Do you get notices or just jump on? I have it bookmarked and since no work until Monday due to hurricane I have all day to be bored and lurk...

Also, anyone reading anything? I'm reading "What To Expect..." naturally and found a site that gives a tiny little paragraph or two daily! Most do weekly but this one is every single day and I like that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have way too much time so I check it several times a day. Lol. 
I use the OVIA pregnancy app and it gives daily tidbits of what's going on. The What to Expect app is good too. I would say I'm mildly (to mostly) obsessive so tend to spend a lot of time looking stuff up or being on here.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> I have way too much time so I check it several times a day. Lol.
> I use the OVIA pregnancy app and it gives daily tidbits of what's going on. The What to Expect app is good too. I would say I'm mildly (to mostly) obsessive so tend to spend a lot of time looking stuff up or being on here.

I'll try OVIA app.
I have What To Expect app but I find it meh...not much each day.

I would say I'm majorly obsessive and an overanalytical researcher to boot, so I google waaay too much, waaay too often, rofl!
Sometimes our knowledge is great; but ignorance is bliss in many things methinks.


----------



## KittenLifter

I'm tryyyyyying not to check in here during the work day! Aiming to let it be my little evening treat. (Emzy, added you on FB; I've got the binoculars in my picture!)

Count me in the "why is this so yellow?!" club.

For reading, my little daily tidbits come from the Ovia pregnancy app (it's so lovely!); Pregnancy+ is the other one I saw recommended by someone in my unregistered other-forum lurking, but it's more by-the-week. I am not that patient right now. But it's got fabulous images and different sorts of information.

Started reading Expecting Better; we checked it out from the library. (My nurse practitioner recommended a few other books, and anti-recommended What To Expect!) I'd been so hesitant to read ANYTHING about pregnancy because I was so mad about TTC, and now I am just thirsty for whatever I can get my hands on. I keep wanting to go back to my copy of TCOYF to see if there's anything fun to read again, but it's in a box somewhere, hiding. We just bought a house and are about to move so I'm sure it'll show up soon anyway!


----------



## ricschick

I use the Ovia pregnancy app too I like it! I might buy a new book I had one from my first pregnancy but I'm guessing a lot has changed. 
Funny I checked my boobs too reading this lol and yes they hurt to the touch ! I'm sooooo bloated I look about 4 months pregnant not sure how long il be able to keep it a secret &#129328;&#128561;

I'm a sahm so I pop on here every now and then probably when I should be doing something else lol.


----------



## Sasha92

I'm going to try Ovia. I was was using the bump app last time but they only tell you weekly things.

I also liked the bounty app as it told you how big the babies feet are lol

I just refresh the page every so often and there's like an extra 2 pages aha 

I'm feeling really bitter sweet about this pregnancy. I prayed so hard and I was lucky to catch again 2 cycles after my loss but I don't feel the excitement I felt the first time. I really hope I can feel more comfortable once I pass the 12 week mark


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey ladies! 

I was trying to catch up on all the posts before introducing myself but not a hope haha!!

Emzy I will add you on FB for grouping porpoises.

I am being bold and joining in even though it is early days! EDD is 14th May from LMP.

However, I think I am a late ovulation type bird (CD 17/28) and I got a BFN on CD 26 then didn't spot my line when AF was a day late until I was about to bin the test so this might move!!!

Wishing everyone health, happiness and sticky beans xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Welcome Rosie - we share a due date!
I love your avatar pic!
I ov early (cd 13), but weirdly my positive line also only came up really late, after I'd already given up on seeing one, and that was also a day after AF was due!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Rosie. Me, Huggles and you are all May 14th girls ^_^

I have no idea when I ovulated. When I was pg with my son they moved my due date back 5 days which makes me think I ovulate later in cycle. So watch this space lol.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Rosie I too am a late ovulater I think it was cd38 this cycle lol so I'm due around the same time as you i think. 

I keep getting random short bouts of heartburn ! Which is a new one on me!


----------



## ChibiLena

Nausea is kicking by butt, big time. I feel sick the whole day with differing intensity. This morning I nearly threw up breakfast, same when brushing my teeth. Watermelon juice helps, as do bananas, but only to an extend. It's no joy to eat when I feel so sick.


----------



## doddy0402

I feel sooooo sick &#128546; trying to make birthday cupcakes for my son's party tea tonight, and I'm gagging! I never used to get sick with my other pregnancies, so it is probably a sign of me getting old and unable to cope!

Also, yellow wee over here too!!

And I'm sorry Rach. &#128546; you have an amazingly positive attitude, and I hope next cycle will be the one for you.x


----------



## doddy0402

Oh and my due date will be the 8th, Emzy.x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you are feeling poorly Chib! Ms sucks!!

Anyone looking for a good daily 'report' of what's going on with you and baby this is a great book plus it's a journal to record stuff. I have one for each baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2350.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ReadynWaiting

On a side note my beta yesterday was good. 
14 dpo 922
18 dpo 2420
21 dpo 5878 
I'm going to try and relax until the 25th when I go in for my first scan.


----------



## ChibiLena

doddy0402 said:



> I feel sooooo sick ð¢ trying to make birthday cupcakes for my son's party tea tonight, and I'm gagging! I never used to get sick with my other pregnancies, so it is probably a sign of me getting old and unable to cope!
> 
> Also, yellow wee over here too!!
> 
> And I'm sorry Rach. ð¢ you have an amazingly positive attitude, and I hope next cycle will be the one for you.x

We can be sickness and EDD buds then doddy!


----------



## Sammy1

Hi everyone! Hoping I can join? 2nd baby here, due 27th May! So excited but so so nervous, am comparing tests worrying the lines are getting lighter?! Also some lower cramping today.....keeping everything crossed that this pregnancy continues healthy and happy! Xx


----------



## Huggles

Welcome Sammy!

Chibi and doddy - sorry you're both struggling with such bad ms.

RnW - those HCG levels are awesome!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Sammy!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome Sammy!


----------



## cheluzal

Welcome, new friends!

So my breasticles are much sorer today...and a very heavy low residual crampiness down below...mostly because I need to poop. 
Anyone else not truly nauseous but just lacking a decent appetite? I know I need to eat (and try to keep stuff in every 3-4 hours) but nothing sounds good and bringing anything to my mouth makes me feel uninspired.

I downloaded Ovia app and like it! It has the little hand and feet and I like how cleaner it looks than my other two.

Site with daily updates: https://mom.girlstalkinsmack.com/he...lcome-to-your-first-trimester-(part-14)-.aspx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Sorry to the ladies with bad morning sickness already...boy do I know how much that sucks. This pregnancy has already been so much different for me. It's been fun to compare the two. With my first, I had so many food aversions in the first week, it was hard to find anything I wanted and I was losing weight. With this one, I have new food cravings daily!! Now I'm worried I'm gonna get really fat with this one, lol.


----------



## Wicky78

Chel, I have the same thing. I get rare waves of mild nausea when I've gone too long without eating, but otherwise nothing bad on that front. I just don't feel like eating much. I think I have cut back my lunch by at least half in the last few days and dinner has been hard to eat. Last night, I had appetizers for dinner and felt really full. It's so odd. Since I started out overweight, I am not too worried about it, but I hope my appetite won't "make up for it" later and I gain too much weight. My doc said she wants me to gain 15 lbs at the most in the entire 9 months, so we shall see. Right now, I'm grateful my appetite isn't off the charts huge.


----------



## Wicky78

Welcome to Rosie and Sammy! So glad this group is getting larger and is very active. 

I totally hear you, Rosie, on trying to catch up with the thread from the beginning. It was much shorter when I joined, as it was only like 24 hours old, and it was already a bunch of pages!

Sammy, you and I will have close due dates, as I'm the 25th by LMP, but 27th by likely O date (I did an HCG trigger on 8/31, so probably O'd 9/2 or 9/3. For now, I'm going with the 25th as due date until I can get a more exact gestational age with U/S. Obviously, that will be awhile yet.

AFM, I am having trouble with keeping my glucose levels in the rage the American Diabetes Association recommends for pregnancy. I am going to watch the next few days and if they stay the same or keep going up, I'll have to get the Dr. to adjust my meds or put me on insulin instead of pills. Blech. I knew that's what would happen, but didn't expect it so soon. :nope: Anyone else with DM experience or GDM in the past who has any advice? My numbers aren't sky-high, but they are high for me and definitely higher than the recommendations. :?


----------



## cheluzal

Wicky78 said:


> Chel, I have the same thing. I get rare waves of mild nausea when I've gone too long without eating, but otherwise nothing bad on that front. I just don't feel like eating much. I think I have cut back my lunch by at least half in the last few days and dinner has been hard to eat. Last night, I had appetizers for dinner and felt really full. It's so odd. Since I started out overweight, I am not too worried about it, but I hope my appetite won't "make up for it" later and I gain too much weight. My doc said she wants me to gain 15 lbs at the most in the entire 9 months, so we shall see. Right now, I'm grateful my appetite isn't off the charts huge.

I'm 5'8" and weighed about 120 for the last 15-20 years! Then I get married, get happy, turn 40 and have gained 10 pounds in less than a year, ha!
I know 136 is still "normal" for my height but it's ALL in my belly. Seriously, I have skinny legs and humble boobs but a freaking pooch and had students and even several other teachers ask if I'm pregnant for the past year! WHAA! 

My mom barely gained weight with me and I hope it's hereditary. 
I'm forcing cheese and breakfast bars down me but I, too, am barely eating full meals...trying to graze all day.


----------



## cheluzal

testing pic uploads that I just saw how to do, rofl
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1732.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sasha92

Hey newbies!

So many BFP for May! I've always wanted a may baby aswell so it's almost like fate lol.

Chelzual : I thought I was the only one who called them breasticles aha.

I can feel morning sickness comming I keep getting really small waves. It didn't hit me last time untill week 6 disappeared at week 7 and came back a few days later and then I had it none stop untill a few days after the loss.

I hope this time it just misses me but I doubt I would be that lucky lol

EDIT: I just had a nap and I never sleep during the day... growing this tiny humans is exhausting:haha:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

We are a chatty bunch! I love it. 

I haven't got ms as such. I just get random waves of nausea at random times. I'm finding I'm not as hungry either. 

Boobs are sore still and still got horrible taste in my mouth. Just a few more days til my scan and I can find out what's going on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have had slight MS the past 2 days. I wasn't sure if it was something I ate yesterday but today it was the same feeling. I hope it doesn't last. 
I also have some boob tenderness but that may be from me mashing them this past week haha.


----------



## Huggles

I also started back up with my mild nausea waves today. Had a function where we walked around town and from about halfway I was desperate to pee! Came out for supper with hubby now (ds has 'date night' at school ) and we got to the restaurant and I stared at the menu and totally didn't feel like anything. Ate fairly well in the end but staring at a menu with zero appetite while waves of nausea wash over you is rather interesting :haha:
[Date night at school = all the kids go watch a movie at school, get a hotdog, crisps and juice and the parents can go out on a date. My son LOVES it and gets so excited when it happens (only once per term) ]

Am also seriously gassy today and was getting very crampy while we were eating. It's pure gas build up, I swear my stomach blew up to three times it's size!

My boobs themselves are not too sore but the nipples sure are, so if I press the boobs it hurts quite a bit, but more the nipple than the breast itself.

Tiredness is also slowly making a return, though I did sleep solidly from 9-5 the last 2 nights which was great.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles I love the date night idea from school. We don't have anything like that here. I think it's so so so cute.


----------



## ricschick

Hi newbies!!! 

Great lines cheluzal!! 
Sorry for those suffering ms it's no fun! I have the odd wave of it but nothing bad yet! 
The bloat is so real today!! Err my leggings are starting to get uncomfortable! Trying to drag out the time in between getting out the maternity leggings!!


----------



## cheluzal

I've been lying in bed all day! Still in pj's and have taken 2 naps!
Mild nausea just...sitting there, ugh--but I think most of it is not eating enough (nothing sounds good and nary an appetite).

EXERCISE: what are y'all doing? I had the hubs do pre-natal yoga with me last night, lol. 
And walk on treadmill. I've never truly exercised in life so this is an overhaul for me.
Once I feel much better, my delivery hospital has free classes.


----------



## ricschick

Pj day sounds great!! 
Exercise wise I'm just trying to walk more!


----------



## Sasha92

School date night sounds awesome! They should do that in the UK but i doubt thwy woukd lol


----------



## KittenLifter

> Anyone else not truly nauseous but just lacking a decent appetite?

chel this is EXTREMELY me. But I'm hungry as all get out. I just hate pretty much all food; it tastes slightly wrong. And then I get hungrier. But I still hate food. Rinse, repeat. It is a bad scene and I am gonna need to figure out how to get around this. I got some little protein packets and mixed that up with a little flax milk. And a single snack we have in our house was delicious. Anything I can consume while not paying attention seems to work better.

Freaking out a little bit since I go to Germany for a week tomorrow (for work, and no one else on our team has a uterus, and I'm not particularly sure I want to tell any of them this early). Hoping maybe some unfamiliar food will work better?

As for exercise, I've been powerlifting since the beginning of last year, and I loooove it. Mostly women at my gym (my husband is usually the only man in our class), very supportive, very positive. But this whole not-eating thing is not really compatible with running around or picking up heavy things and it's driving me mad. I need it for my brain!

I also have a strong suspicion that all this yellow-wee talk is going to be all I can think of when I read "Team Yellow" from here on out. Whoops.


----------



## KittenLifter

And hello to the new folks! I love all these May due dates. My husband and I are both May babies and it seems a little funny that this is when it all worked out for us.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Anyone else not truly nauseous but just lacking a decent appetite?
> 
> chel this is EXTREMELY me. But I'm hungry as all get out. I just hate pretty much all food; it tastes slightly wrong. And then I get hungrier. But I still hate food. Rinse, repeat. It is a bad scene and I am gonna need to figure out how to get around this. I got some little protein packets and mixed that up with a little flax milk. And a single snack we have in our house was delicious. Anything I can consume while not paying attention seems to work better.
> 
> Freaking out a little bit since I go to Germany for a week tomorrow (for work, and no one else on our team has a uterus, and I'm not particularly sure I want to tell any of them this early). Hoping maybe some unfamiliar food will work better?
> 
> As for exercise, I've been powerlifting since the beginning of last year, and I loooove it. Mostly women at my gym (my husband is usually the only man in our class), very supportive, very positive. But this whole not-eating thing is not really compatible with running around or picking up heavy things and it's driving me mad. I need it for my brain!
> 
> I also have a strong suspicion that all this yellow-wee talk is going to be all I can think of when I read "Team Yellow" from here on out. Whoops.Click to expand...

Hoo dang...best of luck!
I felt better after forcing some spaghetti down me tonight. I think with my naps I had too much time without food in me, but nothing sounds appealing, except maybe my tangerines. I can eat 100 a day and just might have to!

I worry about work. I'm a teacher and can't just pee whenever or hide nausea without people noticing....SO not ready to tell those busybodies. Ugh, lol.


----------



## KittenLifter

That's so funny about the tangerines! Is citrus a thing? My sister was like, "all I want is citrus and saltines" (she's got teeeerrible morning sickness and a 23-month old), and I finally decided to try that tonight.

GENIUS. I ate three different foods!! I ate orange slices! I ate Saltines! And I had that Amy's no-chicken noodle soup! And it was all good?! I am a new woman, one who is not hungry for once.

Also flipped out about Germany, called my NP, and had her call in an anti-nausea medication for me. I am STUNNED at how expensive Diclegis is, even with insurance, but I am happy to put it together myself from now on (if it helps). Unisom and B6 is not fancy! Why is it suddenly fancy when it's for miserable pregnant folks?

cheluzal, wishing you lots of luck avoiding the Busybody Patrol. At least it's only a couple months more of first trimester? eep


----------



## Huggles

KittenLifter said:


> I also have a strong suspicion that all this yellow-wee talk is going to be all I can think of when I read "Team Yellow" from here on out. Whoops.

:rofl:


For those of you really struggling to eat, have you thought of meal replacement shakes? I know here is South Africa there are two different pregnancy shakes (so the vitamins etc contained in the shakes are within pg limits). Obviously don't exclusively switch to shakes, but when you're starving and really can't face food they are very helpful.


----------



## ChibiLena

I am having a rather interesting breakfast experience right now. My taste buds say what I am eating is delicious...my stomach disagrees. Do I keep on eating? You bet I am, I'm hungry. &#128514;


----------



## Gray001

I wish I was put off food at times! I can't stop eating! I am literally hungry 24/7!

Went back to slimming world yesterday after 5 weeks off to make sure I don't pile on weight like I did with DS. However off to a food fayre today ... will be interesting to see if any of the smells do make me nauseous!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Huggles said:


> Welcome Rosie - we share a due date!
> I love your avatar pic!
> I ov early (cd 13), but weirdly my positive line also only came up really late, after I'd already given up on seeing one, and that was also a day after AF was due!

Oooooh that is a mad coincidence; love stuff like that :)

In other news, I actually fancied fruit again this morning - weirdly it seemed too sweet last week??? Crazy!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good morning ladies! How are we all feeling today? 

I did my next 48 hour test and the test line is now as dark as the control. I'm so flipping happy!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2751.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gray001

Amazing line Broken!


----------



## ricschick

Fantastic broken!!! Great news!! 

You guys do make me laugh!! Team yellow lol!!!! 
No food appeals to me either!! I'm eating because I have too!! Tiredness is start to set in and dh keeps telling me how miserable I am! Which is making me annoyed lol. And most of the time I feel fine!


----------



## Huggles

So awesome broken!

AFM - baby brain is starting already, yesterday I accidentally threw my son's tuckshop money in the dustbin and then spent 20 Min looking for it! So glad I found it.


----------



## cheluzal

broken: yay! looks good :thumbup:

Kitten: thanks. Teachers are a gossipy lot, and I barely tolerate most of them anyway, rofl, so really not ready to field things from 100 people, plus 100+ kiddoes. :wacko: Not just yet...

My planning period is 1st so I don't have kids until 10am but of course, that early time is NEVER available for my OB...tell me to not worry about missing classes for appointments. I feel badly, but baby over work, right? 
I see my OB for the first time on Tuesday and am going to ask to schedule the next 3-4 appointments to see if I can make the earliest times.

Off to the spa. Hope the facial stuff doesn't make me sick. NOTHING sounds good. Taking 10 tangerines with me today, ha!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

That is a cracking line! I found myself doing another IC today, just to check!


----------



## Huggles

Enjoy the facial cheluzal!


----------



## ricschick

Enjoy cheluzal!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

A facial sounds lovely! Enjoy it. 

Broken that line looks great. 

Ricschick I hear you on the fatigue. Dd woke up at 7:30 and I haven't been able to get up off the couch. I've been in and out of sleep for 3 hours and still feel like I haven't slept. It makes it difficult to get anything done.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Enjoy the facial cheluzal! Have a good time. 

I've been to a children party this afternoon. My head is banging. I then had to take my over hyped, over sugared, over TIRED laddo to town to sort my phone out. I think I'm ready to sleep for a week and ooooooo lord so I feel sick!


----------



## cheluzal

*FACIAL*: so she uses the mildest stuff anyway because I've sensitive skin but my left temple and left brow did not like 1 product, lol

*NAUSEA*: I started with true morning sickness this am and forced gogurt, cheese stick, and 5 tangerines down...come lunch it was like I had a hole in my stomach and craved turkey! Now I'm settling and a little ughy again. 

*BAJINGO*: anyone else have some tingly annoying feels in your hoo-ha? Now after I wipe it seems more...sensitive and almost pulses a bit after. Nothing painful but dang if it ain't uncomfy and annoying! :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

Funny how only parts of your face were sensitive lol!! 
I no what you mean mine feels a little strange lol. 

I've spent the last 5 hours cooking a curry from scratch well it works out to be about 5 currys, you have to cook the base curry and then the actual curries out of the base sauce so we have a chicken korma and jalfrazi tonight. Now my back hurts and I'm so tired!!! &#128564;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Legit thought it was just me with the sensitive hooha. When I wipe my umm... fun button :blush: almost hurts. It's so sensitive but not in an arousal way, more like ouch! 

Well done for all that cooking ricschick. You deserve a long sit down!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Definitely no weird hoo-ha feelings yet, lol. I told my husband I feel so weird today because I don't feel very pregnant(aka crazy sick!) I keep waiting for me to start bleeding or something. I was peeing a lot yesterday. Today, not much of an appetite. The cravings continue, however. All I want is pineapple..dipped in Cool Whip! I'll probably force DH to take me to the store later, lol. I'm also getting random bursts of energy..I just really feel like I need to get things accomplished...feeling really restless. Probably because we close on our house in 1.5 wks and have a ton of things to do. I also keep thinking I need to get my son potty trained before the new little one comes!! He's been pretty resistive to it so far. Worried about having two in diapers! I don't know why I'm so anxious..when I was pregnant with my son I didn't have a care in the world and was a lazy useless sack, haha!


----------



## KittenLifter

Ohhh congrats on the house, mrsstrezy! We just closed on our house almost a month ago, and we're finally about ready to start moving in. The whole process is so exciting, and it is SO MUCH POTENTIAL STRESS. Fingers crossed it stays as boring and fun as possible!


----------



## cheluzal

Ladies, I am in pain and need prayer!

I felt alright today and ate a good lunch. Get home and suddenly-and I mean suddenly-get psycho pains. I have to call hubby from work and almost call 911. They leave me in pain too long...

...basically, dr is 99% sure it's a kidney stone. Can't confirm with CT due to pregnancy. They saw sac but no pole or yolk but I know it's still early. 
HCG was 6000 but I have nothing to compare it to until I see OB on Tuesday.

UGH!!!!! I am so freaking nauseous! How am I supposed to take pain meds and antibiotics (UTIish)???

I'm in misery! Praying stone has already moved into bladder. 
Hubs went to find a 24 hour pharmacy.
Guess my water intake isn't enough. I'm severely dehydrated. 2 saline bags and still trouble.....*sigh*


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow cheluzal, that sounds awful! I know my cousin had kidney stones during pg and said she thought she was going to die from the pain and was crawling around on hands and knees (she was further along). I really hope it passes quickly for you :hugs:

AFM - tiredness has kicked in again, I went to bed at 7:45pm last night and slept 11 hours straight!!!
Boobs also felt bigger yesterday evening and were starting to feel quite sore (it's only been nipples that were sore until now).


----------



## ricschick

Oh cheluzal that sounds awful!! I hope they clear quickly! Are you still in the hospital? That's all I saw on my scan at 5 weeks was a sac too. Xxx


----------



## cheluzal

I was released.
No pain since and slept most of the night. It's 6am here and wide awake, but no pain! I'm not taking anything I don't have to. I see a few little pieces in the strainer with each pee so maybe it's broken up.

Yes, it was the worst pain I've ever encountered; like a dagger stuck in my side and no one would stop it! Waves of pain that made me cry out. I couldn't even stand. Lots of people online said it was worse than childbirth, lol! I hope so!

Also have super sore boobs this morning and still mild cramps, so hoping my Nerdlette is in there!

Guess I have to force more water in me. I hate water so it's a struggle, but I guess I underestimated how much babies take and your kidneys filter!

No nausea right now but have bread, rice, crackers, and applesauce still on bed, rofl (hubs slept in guest room).


----------



## Huggles

Cheluzal, So glad it seems to be passing and the pain is gone!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hello ladies, hope you're all well. Just a little update from me for those not in the facebook group, sorry I've been awol from here the last few days. 

So Friday I went to A&E as I had more spotting and pain. Got sent up the EPU and waited ages to see a doc. He examined me and fiddled about for ages, struggling to see my cervix properly. I have a prolapse after my 2 previous babies and I think that's why he was struggling. Anyway, so he dug about for ages, said I had cervical polyps. I bled loads after the exam, was horrible. He took me in another room and basically said my cervix was a bit open and it's likely that I am going through a miscarriage, I was gutted. He said he couldn't confirm it and all might still be fine, but it was likely. He said to go home and rest and I'd probably bleed and lose the baby over hte weekend. I went home devastated and cried and cried. But the bleeding after the exam died down after an hour. The (mild) pains I was getting stopped. I've had no other bleeding and no pain and nothing but clear discharge since. So confused and I feel like he is wrong! Still got sore boobs, tests still dark, still nauseous... so now I have to just wait til Frday when they are going to scan me and see if I'm still pregnant or not! Horrible waiting but I'm feeling more posititve now that I've had no more bleeding.

Sorry if I've missed any newbies, let me know your EDD if youre new and I'll add you to the first post x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Cheluzal- kidney stones suck! I had them with both ds1 and dd. The pain is brutal and similar to labour with no pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. I'm glad you are on the mend!
Emzy- I'll def be praying for you. My thoughts are with you right now.


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow emzy, how traumatic! I'm so glad the bleeding and pain have stopped but how horrible of the doctor to basically just say you're miscarrying. I really hope everything's ok and that Fridays check up is loads better


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Does anyone feel worse after they eat? The past couple days I feel ok and then I eat and feel like it's going to come back out. If this is my MS it is here too early! I don't normally get it until closer to 8 weeks.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Does anyone feel worse after they eat? The past couple days I feel ok and then I eat and feel like it's going to come back out. If this is my MS it is here too early! I don't normally get it until closer to 8 weeks.

My appetite is all over the place!
Hungry and eating well then nauseous from a few bites.

No nausea this morning when took antibiotic, and now tummy is grumbly and I can barely force Grape Nuts in me! Arg....so frustrating. :wacko:

Emzy: that sucks! Signs are good so hopefully dr is a stupidhead who knows nothing...boy they love jumping to worse case, don't they?


----------



## ricschick

Emzy I think the bleed was down to the polyps and the fact that it's stopped completely is a good sign!! Roll on Friday. Xxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Emzy I'm super glad bleeding has stayed away. I think doc was wrong. Hang in there til Friday and hopefully get some answers. 

When I was roughly 8 weeks with my son I had bleeding and panicked and headed to a&e and had the most insensitive doc feel my belly and tell me I was probably losing baby and to go home. It was awful. I ended up at EPU in diff hosp next day and they said everything was all closed and looking good. Scan a few days later and there was my boy bouncing around.


----------



## cheluzal

Where is everyone? I'm not on FB! Come back here, rofl.

I was doing so well today but then had a super duper quick flare-up of the kidney stone that sent me to the ground. Luckily I have pain meds and it went away quickly but I'm dizzy from them and it makes me nauseous....so freaking sick of being nauseous!!! :nope:

Been off a dang week for the hurricane, and now take off tomorrow just in case. I can't drop to the classroom floor or drive with these meds. Bleh.
Pass already!!

At least my Tuesday's OB appointment can be disguised as stone follow-up, hehe.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was thinking the same thing cheluzal! Where has everyone gone??
How are things down south? Has electricity been restored? Clean up happening? 
Afm-big, nasty, blue veins have showed up making my boobs look hideous. That plus monstrous areoles...in case anyone was wondering haha.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ReadynWaiting my boobs are GIGANTIC. I mean, I wasn't small to start with and now it's ridiculous. No veins or anything yet. Just massive. :haha:


----------



## Foreign Chick

I'm still here =) just nothing to report really. Except a little increase in CM today. Waiting patiently for my first scan in 15 days ... Tick tock, tick tock....

Welcome to all the newbies! Congrats on our BFP's!

Chel<<<< that sucks with the kidney stone... Hope it passes soon. 
I feel for you.

Emzy<<<< what devastating news.... Hope it's just a scare and all will be good on Friday. Hope this week flies by for you. Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Sasha92

Facebook is just so much easier ahaha. I do try and check this as much as possible! 

I'm all good todat. Eaten quite alot but I eat alot anyway :haha: 

I had to register with my local GP as I recently moved and i have my medical on 29th September when ill be 6W3D then I can book a midwife appointment lol 

As somebody mentioned Zika virus is all over the Caribbean and I'm completely gutted as nowhere esle will be warm enough during February which is when I wanted to go. No idea what to do for my babymoon now. It will be so weird not going on holiday for a whole 8 months lol 

I really can't wait untill the 12 week scan just so i know bubba is safe :blush:

The waiting is already killing me and I've only known a week :coffee:


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> I was thinking the same thing cheluzal! Where has everyone gone??
> How are things down south? Has electricity been restored? Clean up happening?
> Afm-big, nasty, blue veins have showed up making my boobs look hideous. That plus monstrous areoles...in case anyone was wondering haha.

My parents still do not have electricity! Hopefully any day now, but sheesh. But when Charlie came through them (eye) they were out for 3 weeks!
Granny (pre dementia) thinks we're holding her hostage, and mom called crying....she's a drama mama though. 

My boobs are bigger. I was a very humble B- and now I'm a C-. My hubby says they are very fluffy, ha! No more veins than normal, and areolas and nips the same. Much more tender today.

Will be glad to see heartbeat and know my little Nerdlette is in there. I think he's dehydrated me, rofl. Drinking 60 ounces of water is sooo hard. I hate water and I need flavor!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

3 weeks is a crazy amount of time with no electricity! I don't know how people survive. Hopefully it's up and running soon. 
Sasha I hope the next couple months goes fast for you. Because of all of my losses I get a scan between 6-7 weeks and then 2 weeks after that to check on baby/progression.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Cheluzal-sorry about the kidney stones!! They run in my family and I'm just praying I don't get any. I've heard they're worse than labor because you don't get a break in between the pains like you do with contractions. Regarding the FB group, I haven't joined this time. I joined with my last pregnancy group, but found that I really preferred being on here instead. 

Emzy-I'm so sorry about your bad experience. I really hope it has nothing to do with the baby and is just the polyps. I'm sure it's VERY hard being in limbo and not knowing what's going on..that would drive me nuts.

Afm, feeling good today. Definitely hungry. Sore nips. So bloated I look 4 months pregnant...I already ordered my pregnancy pillow because it feels like there's a rock in my uterus. It's uncomfortable to sleep on my stomach or back now.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies! 

Sorry I've been quiet. I have spent the majority of this weekend sleeping... like a four hour nap each day. So I haven't had much time to do anything else other than sleep and take care of necessities. I caught up this evening and am able to post. I've missed you ladies!

Emzy, I'm so sorry to hear about your doctor visit. I hope he was just flat out wrong and that everything is okay with you and your little bean. 

To all the ladies who mentioned the Ovia app - THANK YOU! I tried it out and I love it! Bonus: it only uses about 8 GB of memory :haha:

Chel, that kidney stone sounds terrible. I hope the pain remains manageable. I hear you on not liking water. I am picky about the taste of the water itself, so I don't like drinking "strange" or new tap water. So at work I use flavor additives like Mio or Crystal Light. I like Mio better because you can add as much or as little as you want, so if it's too sweet, just use less next time (or start over). If too bland, just add more. Since there isn't any nutritional value (I believe they are 0 sugar and maybe 5 cal) to speak of, it should make the drink equivalent to plain water, but water that tastes better.

AFM, I went to the Motherhood maternity store and got a comfortable bra to sleep in, underwear and some maternity pants. It feels early to do this, but DW kept telling me that if I'm uncomfortable in my clothes, it's time to make some changes. Thankfully, I haven't gotten any bigger yet in the waistline/abdomen, just super sensitive. My boobs are not sensitive (oddly, as they usually are before AF), but the areolas have darkened and gotten bigger. I'm just waiting for the boobs to get bigger and more sensitive, as I'm sure it's just around the corner. I'm also having a lot of trouble managing my glucose levels, so I'm a little worried. I've read that high glucose in the first 7 weeks can lead to birth defects. I'm hoping my RE can help tomorrow when I go in for my betas. FX that everything will be ok.


----------



## Huggles

Wow, lots to catch up on overnight!
I too am not in the FB group. I nearly joined but then realised my mom uses my FB account for one of her games so didn't want her to accidentally see pg posts. So I'm only on here.

Cheluzal - sorry you had another flare up of the stones. Kind of good you've been off work during all this and handy having a cover story for your ob appointment. I really hope the stones pass quickly though so you're not in any more pain.

RnW - you did make me laugh with your boob description! Mine feel fuller (very small to start with), but look the same as normal.

I'm also super grateful to all who mentioned ovia - I've downloaded it and love it.

AFM - we dtd this morning for the first time since I found out I'm pg. Just a bit nervous now but hopefully nothing will happen.
6 weeks today! :dance:
16 days to first scan.
Boobs are sensitive. I get minor bouts of nausea every now and again. Lower abdomen feels huge. I'm a little worried it might be twins, partly because lower abdomen seems to be growing really fast and partly because I have no clue as to gender. With both my boys I had no doubt they were boys, even this early. With my mega early loss in may I was very sure it was a girl. This one j really don't now so I'm worried it might be boy/girl twins! It's probably not but the thought does make me nervous. I have an IC so twins would make it a very high risk pg. And I'm not sure we can afford two more kids, think we'll have enough trouble affording one. Should find out in just over 2 weeks.
As for water, I actually like drinking water so drink it often. I find I'm drinking a lot more now I'm pg. I'm just so much thirstier!


----------



## Gray001

Hi ladies!

Emzy - glad the bleeding has stopped that is surely a good sign. I hope that doctor is wrong!

Cheluzal - sorry to hear about the kidney stones they sound very painful!

Huggles - very jealous you have a scan so soon! Would love to know if everything was alright in there!

We are off on a 5 day trip today up to Scotland to visit my husband's grandparents so we are planning on telling them when we are there as we only get to see them once a year in person. This is also the first time we have been up there since having DS so really excited. Might not be able to check in here as they are in the middle of nowhere so may not have signal!

Boobs have been very itchy and tender and exhaustion has certainly taken over. They are my only symptoms at the moment.


----------



## Gray001

Oh and also ... I finally got my 3+ today!! 
Seems very late so if any other ladies are waiting for it don't worry mine hasn't happened until 6weeks and 4 days!
 



Attached Files:







20170918_064016.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Huggles

Ooh enjoy your trip to Scotland Gray! And so exciting the 3+!


----------



## ricschick

Hey girls I'm still here too!! 

Cheluzal hopefully that's the last flare up you will have but silver lining you have a good excuse for your appointment! 

Sasha why don't you go canaries or Dubai ? They will be warm. 

Gray congrats on the 3+ 

Yay for 6weeks huggles!!! 

Has anyone else have a really itchy nose? My nose gets so itchy it's annoying! Boobs are tender and veiny and look 4 months pregnant! I hope this week goes quickly so we are all nearer to our scans!! 

One bit of advice I would give is look after ya boobs lol. Wear a comfortable supportive bra (maternity bra) in the day and a sports type bra at night! It really helps to keep them where there meant to be! I've done this with all 5 of my pregnancies and there not too bad. Lol.


----------



## Huggles

Ricschick - my nose has been going crazy at night. I'm on chronic antihistamines already (1 pill each morning), but by the evening I'm ready to go insane. It IS the beginning of spring here though so that could be playing a role...


----------



## emzywemzy83

I got a 3+ today!! Hoping so hard that all is ok. That's a good sign though right, gone from 2-3 to 3+... hoping little bean is ok in there :baby:
 



Attached Files:







21764734_10159437417630473_4177408615812550478_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I do think it's a good sign Emzy. Fingers crossed!!! 

Has anyone else started making lists of baby, what you need and what you are gunna buy. All I get from DH is "when we get positive scans we can look at it" I want to look now. I want to celebrate now. I want to enjoy now. And also be prepared!


----------



## Sasha92

Ricschick - been to 'll the canaries (off to Lanzarote on friday) I'm looking at Dubai, Thiland and Egypt now. My partner will moan if it's not scorching hot aswell. He burns so quickly, so I have no idea why he always insists on being in the sun :haha:



free ebay image hosting


Still not as dark as if expect considering I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow but alot better than turbines I was getting at 4 weeks. I hope bean is ok.

I'm also loving Ovia!


----------



## Huggles

That's awesome emzy!

Nice dark line Sasha. Fx'd it keeps getting darker.

Broken - I haven't actually made lists yet, but did walk through a baby store and another store checking out baby stuff with DH last week, and I keep paging through baby magazines seeing what's available.


----------



## Sushai

Am I the only one or someone else feeling this way?

I'm constantly hungry but nothing seems appetising enough. When I finally do eat something I'm super nauseous and just want to get it all out again.


----------



## Huggles

I get hungry, decide on something, then halfway through making/preparing it I lose my appetite. Most frustrating.


----------



## ricschick

Huggles this is me!! So annoying! 

Sasha that's a great line!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Have fun in Scotland Gray! And yay for 3+. 

Broken- when I was pg with dd I started a registry at Toys R Us (NA toy store/baby store) when I was 6 wks. I would add, change or delete things as I went along. It satisfied my urge to shop before I was ready to start. 

Huggles--twins scare the shit out of me! Because I am of 'advanced maternal age' (F U Drs and your stupid terminology) it could be possible plus my hcg seems high for where I'm at. I also have twins in my family. But like you said to be able to afford them, how would that work? I think we are having a girl. I have also bee right with all 3 of my babies so time will only tell. I'll have the panorama test so will know before 1st tri is over. 

I had an absolute shit sleep last night (DH snores like it's his job and dd comes in to our bed EVERY freakin night) and just want to crawl in to a ball and sleep. I'm having so gross digestive upset too that is making me miserable. I'm hungry so I eat but then I feel yucky and have gas that hurts. Constipation has changed to diarrhea which is doing me in. Again, I'm sure you were all wondering how my poops are going bahahahaha!!


----------



## Huggles

Haha RnW, I also alternate between constipation and diarrhea. At least I feel cleared out after the latter :haha:

I'm also getting on in years (turn 37 end Nov) and a colleague of mine keeps talking about how when his wife fell pg with their third child a few years ago at 38 years old (by accident), friends of theirs told them that over 35 years women have an increased chance of double ovulation, increasing your chances of twins. Now I can't get that ruddy story out my head and it's freaking me out!! (He doesn't know yet that I'm pg).


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ReadynWaiting I've got a wish list on mothercare and I'm bookmarking stuff left and right. Had an in depth discussion with hubs today about bottles lol! 

I also have a fear of twins. It's very irrational since there are zero twins in my family and I'm only 26 so not 'advanced age' (that's garbage btw. I hate doc terminology) but my friend got pregnant last yr by mistake and she had twin girls! i was stunned. But can't get the fear out of my head lol.


----------



## cheluzal

Morning/Afternoon! Glad to see so many posts!

*strezy*: I read many women say they are worse than labor! You're right--there was NO reprieve from pain. It was like a dagger in my back and someone slowly twisting it non-stop and no amount of movement or screaming would abate it. If it happens to anyone, call an ambulance! The waiting room wait was brutal!

*Wicky*: I want to try the flavor. I have to check ingredients. Some say no sugar but add sucralose or aspartame or some other bad junk I try not to ingest....I'm getting desperate. Water so much is killing me. Last night's grape juice was pure heaven!

*emzy*: great news on latest test! We're all hoping for the best!

*Broken*: I have pretty much everything essential (not diapers, wipes, etc.) in my amazon cart, including race car nursery decorations (I'm going on faith it's a boy)! LOL

*Sushai*: that is so me re: hunger! I'll feel starved, like a hole in my stomach but the thought of anything in my mouth is bleh. The few things I am eating (salad, steak, tangerines, yogurt) make me a bit nauseous afterwards. It is thoroughly frustrating--and I detest nausea! I had it chronically growing up with IBS and slowly manage it with diet and probiotics, but the feeling is horrible. I really want to take a small leave from work for a month, ha.

*Ready*: are you 40? I'm 40. In America, we're called "geriatric mother." :cry: Uh...what? But with my scan at the ER I know I don't have twins...he only mentioned a sac. But a dude who is an ER doc might not care so much about the maternity part, although he did give me my hcg (~6000) and did the RH and blood type test. Will ask OB tomorrow about repeat and check numbers.

I slept in today and forced down yogurt and a breakfast bar; mainly because I have to take antibiotics 4 friggin times a day for this UTI. Bladder does feel better though and Keflex doesn't upset me like others do. 

Have to pack up house since we have a couple weeks to be in new place! GAH! No time....I'm not even sorry missing work today. Kids lose instruction and I hate that but my health must be a priority. First day from hurricane and they will be hopped up and story-telling anyway.
Tomorrow we're reading silently, since I need to take it easy and have to leave in afternoon for OB appointment.

I'm telling all the kids about my kidney stones since I will be going to the bathroom more than just at lunch and after work now and don't need pregnancy rumors starting so soon.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles I did def feel relieved but after the 5th toilet visit things were starting to feel raw lol. Now my guts are gurgling every time I eat. 
Broken-shopping is my happy place. I might start a registry again even though I need nothing. 
Cheluzal I'm in Canada and will be 40 in February. I've had both terms thrown at me and all I want to do is throw a pot at them!! Haha. I was also told by 2 Drs after my 2nd mmc that 'it probably was happening because my eggs are old'. They were lucky I was caught off guard or I might have laid in to them. I live a pretty healthy lifestyle anf have done everything (natural) under the sun to improve these wrinkled up eggs of mine.


----------



## ricschick

When I went for my scan there was only 1sac but she said you still can't tell from that if your having twins as the sac can divide! &#128561;
My dh keeps winding me up by saying it's twins! I think not but you never no!! 
Feeling tired today x


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey lovelies! I got my 3+ on a test yesterday and hit 6 weeks today.

I feel much more bleurgh today; work was a nightmare!!!


----------



## Huggles

Awesome Rosie! Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Cheluzal I'm in Canada and will be 40 in February. I've had both terms thrown at me and all I want to do is throw a pot at them!! Haha. I was also told by 2 Drs after my 2nd mmc that 'it probably was happening because my eggs are old'. They were lucky I was caught off guard or I might have laid in to them. I live a pretty healthy lifestyle anf have done everything (natural) under the sun to improve these wrinkled up eggs of mine.

So annoying. With sch an influx of older moms lately you'd think they would at least update terms or stop being so pessimistic. Geez...


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> When I went for my scan there was only 1sac but she said you still can't tell from that if your having twins as the sac can divide! &#128561;
> My dh keeps winding me up by saying it's twins! I think not but you never no!!
> Feeling tired today x

Shut your filthy mouth!! :haha:


----------



## cheluzal

Riveted Rosie said:


> Hey lovelies! I got my 3+ on a test yesterday and hit 6 weeks today.
> 
> I feel much more bleurgh today; work was a nightmare!!!

What is your work? I teach middle school (gah) and there is NO way I can let that be known at 5.5 weeks!
My kidney stone is always making bathrooms trips 3-4 times an HOUR (I can't just leave class 2-4 times!).

I'm so miserable with nausea I am seriously considering taking a week or 2 of sick time (I have about 40 days but need a few at the end of the year-due a week before school out).
Can survive on hubby's income after we move, but not just yet.
I just need to get through 1st trimester and pray all goes away before a conference during week 12!

I'm waiting for the principal's secretary to call me to explore options.
I can move up the novel unit and have kids read silently/independently for a couple weeks. Not ideal but won't be behind curriculum and I can adjust easily (I teach English and it's very flexible). Definitely have to let principal know now though; she's pretty supportive but I still feel guilty.

I'm eating steak now. Steak. One of the few things I have a hankering for and can actually keep down! Got the hubs out buying watermelon and soup...GAH--someone tell me this will be worth it, rofl!!!


----------



## Huggles

Cheluzal - I have such a giggle every time I see your ticker and read that baby already has more brain cells then Paris Hilton. I don't know why but I just find it really funny every time!

Sorry you're feeling so sick. Perhaps a week of sick leave is a good idea. I hope it passes before your conference.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Anyone having cravings? I'm craving Diet Coke so bad!


----------



## KittenLifter

Sushai said:


> Am I the only one or someone else feeling this way?
> 
> I'm constantly hungry but nothing seems appetising enough. When I finally do eat something I'm super nauseous and just want to get it all out again.

This is meeeeee. One of my herbalism teachers said "don't worry; you'll be ravenous again soon enough" and I said, "oh no, I'm PLENTY hungry, thanks. I just hate food." Food that does work abruptly stops working if I eat too much, which is WAY less than "enough" used to be.

Although this week so far is pretty okay? I finally tried a pair of Sea bands and they are MAGICAL. That, plus the jet lag, plus the unfamiliar German food, have meant I've actually been eating meals okay.

Also I'm hellbent on not arousing suspicion in any of my coworkers. I'm only around them for this week! I am so used to working from home; it's curious working at the same time, in the same place as other people!


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> Cheluzal - I have such a giggle every time I see your ticker and read that baby already has more brain cells then Paris Hilton. I don't know why but I just find it really funny every time!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so sick. Perhaps a week of sick leave is a good idea. I hope it passes before your conference.

Ha, thanks! I love that and can't wait to see it change each week.

I called in a sub for tomorrow. Going to do my absolute best to go in Wednesday (having all classes meet me in media center for book check-out and I can hit the back bathroom very easily whenever).
I will explain to them my kidney "disorder with complications" hehe and what they're doing....guess I'll play it by ear, day by day.

Right now I feel ok. Around 1om is when I can start moving again and getting an appetite. Definitely MORNING sickness more for me.


----------



## Sasha92

Broken4ever and Huggles: I would LOVE twins I'm secretly hoping for twins since I was on Clomid and they increase your chances but since my line progression has been so weak I doubt it. I think twins would be amazing. ALOT of work but amazing. I also don't have any twins in my family but if love to he a twin mom xx


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal good plan! Atleast you can plan your days to suit you at the moment x 

My stomach tonight feels awful I've had a late dinner and now just feel crap! And nausea flared up tonight too and my boobs! Omg ny boobs hurt so bad tonight! I warned dh if he should touch them I may punch him in the mouth! Lol. And tired very tired!! 
I've not really looked at any baby stuff I'm a bit nervous too tbo before my mmc I would and was quite worry free but since then i do worry. I think I will after my second scan. X


----------



## emzywemzy83

MS has kicked in &#128567; &#128567; &#128567;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I totally just fell asleep on the couch...sitting up...for like 25 mins.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hello all! I am here with my 4th pregnancy, our first son passed 4 years ago due to a doctors mistake in utero, I had a blighted ovum our DD and now blessed with this pregnancy. This will be our last pregnancy so I want to "try" to enjoy every moment.:flower:

Edited to add I believe our due day will be May 30, 2018!

Confirmed Saturday with a Clearblue digital, 4 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> Broken4ever and Huggles: I would LOVE twins I'm secretly hoping for twins since I was on Clomid and they increase your chances but since my line progression has been so weak I doubt it. I think twins would be amazing. ALOT of work but amazing. I also don't have any twins in my family but if love to he a twin mom xx

Did you wait and retest today??

*Castaway*: Welcome!!

Seems like MS is getting a lot of us, blarg!!
I'm trying the B6/Unisom tonight...can't take it. Need to save some sick days at work. I can deal with crazy tired over nausea.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome castaway! And congratulations.


----------



## brw2016

A little over 5 weeks and MS is hitting me here and there in waves... usually in the evening, and then all I do is gag really bad and then it slowly goes away &#128517; But I'm just craving Krispy Kreme donuts right now &#128523;


----------



## cheluzal

brw2016 said:


> A little over 5 weeks and MS is hitting me here and there in waves... usually in the evening, and then all I do is gag really bad and then it slowly goes away &#128517; But I'm just craving Krispy Kreme donuts right now &#128523;

Howdy!
Mine is being literal: mostly in morning and takes until 1-2pm to get up and moving. 
Sucking on peppermints and feeling good! Enjoying it whilst it lasts!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hi castaway! Welcome!

I don't have ms properly. I never did with my son either. I just get waves of nausea at any time. Luckily it's not so bad, it passes quickly. But I HATE being nauseated. If someone wanted to torture me, they could just give me nausea and make me unable to throw up. I hate the feeling. 

First scan today. I've been up and down all night with worry. I don't even know why. Just worried. Fingers crossed for me ladies.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome castaway! Sorry for your losses xxx

Oh good luck broken I'm sure all will be ok!! What time is it? I forget are you in the U.K.? Xx


----------



## ricschick

I'm 6 weeks today!


----------



## Huggles

Sasha - I always used to want twins, I think there's something very special and exciting about twins. But given my pg history I'm not convinced I could carry twins to a safe gestation, and realistically I'm also not sure we could afford two more kids, school fees and all that. Struggling enough financially with just one.

Emzy - I want to say sorry you've got bad morning sickness, but I'm actually glad you do as it's a good sign that horrid doctor was wrong and things are actually progressing well with baby.

Broken - good luck for your scan today!
My bouts of nausea are very like yours. Totally random and not too bad. 

Welcome castaway!

Happy 6 weeks ricschick!


----------



## Sasha92

Chezual I did test and it was slightly darker bit still not as dark as the test line. I'm confident I'm pregnant as that's the same like I got last time but since its not blazing I'm guessing no twins

Huggles: I guess as this is my first and I'm not as knowleagble about all the costs I'm just like wow this would be great lol we have already. As I said I doubt it is twins but I'm hoping to get a 8 or 9 week scan and I'll know then!

5 weeks today!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I am in the U.K. yeah. My scan is at 10:10. So not too long to wait. I don't even know why I'm worried. I KNOW I'm pregnant. I've just had too many of these where it's bad news.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 5 weeks Sasha!

Holding thumbs for you broken!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Welcome castaway!

I've missed some new people I think. If you're not on the first post, let me know your EDD so I can add you!

Ricschick happy 6 weeks to us! Yay for sweetpeas!

Happy 5 weeks Sasha!

Good luck for scan broken x

I'm also glad about the MS! Feeling more positive as the week goes on, really hoping the doc was wrong and we see a healthy bean at the scan on friday. I also get my exam results (for my masters degree) at 9am friday, so it's ether going to be a really good or really bad day haha


----------



## Huggles

Hoping for a good Fri for you emzy!


----------



## Sasha92

Thank you everybody!

Good luck on the scan broken can't wait to see your little bean!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Scan went well ladies. Saw gestational sac AND yolk sac. Measuring about 5 weeks. :happydance:
We checked with the nurse afterwards and there wasn't a yolk sac on any of our previous scans that ended in mc. So its all looking positive. I'm feeling positive. Going back in 2 weeks for another scan.


----------



## Huggles

So happy for you broken!!!


----------



## Sasha92

:happydance: Yaaaay broken.

So glad it as good news! Xx


----------



## brw2016

emzywemzy83 said:


> Welcome castaway!
> 
> I've missed some new people I think. If you're not on the first post, let me know your EDD so I can add you!
> 
> Ricschick happy 6 weeks to us! Yay for sweetpeas!
> 
> Happy 5 weeks Sasha!
> 
> Good luck for scan broken x
> 
> I'm also glad about the MS! Feeling more positive as the week goes on, really hoping the doc was wrong and we see a healthy bean at the scan on friday. I also get my exam results (for my masters degree) at 9am friday, so it's ether going to be a really good or really bad day haha

May 19 is my EDD &#128522; I can't find where I posted it before, so maybe it didn't go through.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good news Broken!
Happy 6 weeks Ricschick!
Happy 5 weeks Sasha!
I have everything crossed for you for Fri Emzy. 
I woke up feeling crappy this am. I just want to crawl back in to bed and close my eyes.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Good morning mama's and mama's to be  

Welcome to the ones who just joined, Congratulations on your pregnancies :flower:

This thread is moving so fast it's nearly impossible to keep up hehehe

Congratulations to the ladies who reached their milestone!! 

I've officially entered my 2WW yesterday, 2 weeks until my 1st scan at 7+4 =) 
I can't stand 2WW I think they are the worse heheh. 

Emzy best of luck for Friday, will be thinking of you! 

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## ricschick

Yay great news broken!!! 

Happy 5 weeks Sasha! 
Happy 6 weeks emzy!!!


----------



## eppgirl

Joining!!! Just made it lol, I'm due the 29th.


----------



## cheluzal

Yay for good scans and darker lines!

I took B6/Unisom (Diclegis without the extended release aspect) and it has helped some. I'm up earlier and if I'm sitting still, I'm okay. I can only get down watermelon right now; everything sounds horrible to put in my mouth!

Need to be at work tomorrow though, so might need full dose.

Seeing my OB this afternoon for the first visit since finding out!


----------



## emzywemzy83

First post all updated, if you're missing let me know!

Yay broken!! Did you get a pic?


----------



## Riveted Rosie

emzywemzy83 said:


> Meant to add, I seem to only be fertile in August and December haha! DD1 was born 14th August 2010 and DD2 22nd May 2012.

Haha I am a summer and Christmas conceiver... #1 and #3 were Christmas conceptions and are late Sept/early Oct. #2 is early may and this little one is due 14th May (so far)!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

emzywemzy83 said:


> First post all updated, if you're missing let me know!
> 
> Yay broken!! Did you get a pic?

I didn't. There was no baby to see this time. I'll be 8 weeks when I go back and I will 100% be getting a pic of bubba.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Aww I got a pic of both DDs at 5.5 weeks, a little sac and yolk, then when I went back there was a little baby with a heartbeat :cloud9: So nervous for friday!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Riveted Rosie said:


> emzywemzy83 said:
> 
> 
> Meant to add, I seem to only be fertile in August and December haha! DD1 was born 14th August 2010 and DD2 22nd May 2012.
> 
> Haha I am a summer and Christmas conceiver... #1 and #3 were Christmas conceptions and are late Sept/early Oct. #2 is early may and this little one is due 14th May (so far)!Click to expand...

Talking about coincidence? 

DD1 conceived in October, BFP on 10/31, born July 12th '07
DD3 conceived in October, Oed on 10/31, born July 21st '14

DD2 conceived in August, BFP 8/26, born May 4th '09
D?4 conceived in August, Oed 8/24, due May 17th'18

I've made a joke before, that I'm only fertile in August and October lol
Funny how things work out sometime. 
Especially when none of it was planned.

XX


----------



## Huggles

Welcome epp! Hoping for a sticky bean for you!

Cheluzal - I'm glad the nausea meds are helping a bit. Good luck with your appointment this afternoon!

Wow foreign chick, those dates are awesome.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Emzy-I know morning sickness sucks, but glad to hear you have it. I would assume that means HCG levels are rising and all is good with the pregnancy!! 

Broken-yay!

AFM, I'm five weeks today! Morning sickness hasn't hit me bad yet. Just feel like I have a hole in my stomach if I don't eat frequently enough. Was craving Taco John's this morning, but trying not to give in to every craving as I've already gained a couple pounds. I'm already heavier than I was before my first pregnancy...yikes!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 5 weeks mrsstrezy


----------



## ricschick

Welcome eppgirl!! This is a great group!! X


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome new ladies! Congratulations all round. 

Me and hubs went for a sneaky look around mothercare and toys r us after the scan. Just for some ideas on stuff. I honestly forgot how much I actually need to buy.


----------



## ricschick

I was tempted too broken but honestly I am scared too. I'm trying to relax but I will be glad when next week comes! X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The next 2 weeks is going to be exciting (and nerve wracking) for all is us and our scans.


----------



## Sasha92

The craving are strong with me today!

I have been craving lamb chops all day and went on the wildest 1.5hour goose chase for them. I went to one shop near my friends which was closed, then went to another which didn't have it then had to drive half way across my city to go and get some :haha: 

Normally my laziness would kick in and tell me to stop being stupid but it was SO determined today it was unreal. They didn't even taste as good as my mind had imagined once I got them :(

I already have SOO much brought for the last baby! Picking up the pram on the weekend as we pre ordered it back in May this year.

Nursery is already set up aswell. Just waiting for bubba. All I need to get is a playmat and potentially a bouncer. Its so hard not to buy more stuff but I literally have enough clothes for the baby to wear for about 6 months :haha:




I kind of wish I didn't buy so much last time/ so eairly becuase now I can't buy anymore :(


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I didn't buy anything Ricschick. I wanted to look at high chairs and stuff. It's just daunting starting all over again when I'd got rid of all DS baby stuff. 

That nursery looks lovely Sasha! 

I asked hubs to pull out eliplical machine out of the spare room so I can use it again (spare room is full of garbage ATM.)And he's managed to bend the door hinge while moving it so now the door won't shut. I had enough work to turn that room into a nursery without him adding to it. :haha: :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

Sasha lovely nursery!!! 

Have you guys got the bounty app I'm not sure if it applies outside the uk but you can get free mum to be packs from boots and Argos just need to download the voucher.


----------



## Sasha92

Thanks! 

I want to oytbthe babies name underneath the eyelashes aswell.

Yeah they are also giving away free baby boxes in the UK aswell simular to the ones in finland. It doesn't come with as much stuff but it might come in handy for some. You get that in the county pack from your midwife around 8 weeks x


----------



## cheluzal

She was happy for me. They tried to draw blood to do hcg (was 6200 in ER this Saturday) but my veins were flat again. ARG--I hate drinking so much!!
Have to rehydrate and try first thing in the morning (attempting work tomorrow--scared).

My scan is next Thursday the 28th! Praying for heartbeat! I'll be one day shy of 7 weeks.

Diclegis is over $200 WITH insurance. No generic in America yet....freaking crazy. I got samples to start tonight and if they help me function and get my butt to work, guess I'm dropping the dollars on it.
EDIT: I'm ordering from Canada, lol. I can get 40 more pills for $30 less...anything helps.


----------



## Huggles

Wow cheluzal that's crazy expensive! Glad you found some slightly cheaper but yikes, still a lot of money.

Sasha, that's a beautiful nursery.

It's 12:50am (iow the middle of the night!!) And I'm awake... :grr:
Ds called me to re-cover him with blankets and of course now I can't get comfy or fall asleep again so there's every chance I won't get back to sleep at all :nope:


----------



## Sushai

Silly me took yet another cb digi to see a 3+ this morning and instead got a 1-2 after getting a 2-3 last week. Devastated is an understatement as to how I'm feeling right now. Had an appointment with my doctor this morning and am now scheduled for an ultrasound in 15 minutes.


----------



## Huggles

Oh no, so sorry Sushai :hugs:


----------



## Sushai

Well, I just had the ultrasound done. Couldn't see anything abdominally so did a transvaginal ultrasound and the ultrasonographer managed to see a tiny sac measuring 4w6d which corresponds to when I got my first positive test almost 3 weeks ago (I'm clueless on my exact dates as I haven't had a period since end of April). So going on when I got my first bfp and the pains I felt in my ovary before that and the tiny amount of ewcm the dates seem about right. 

Will be seeing my doctor tomorrow and my hoping that cb digi was just dodgy.

Edited to add: Just want to add. I've had no bleeding or cramping whatsoever. Just that stupid cb digi.


----------



## Foreign Chick

OH no Sushai.... Hope that, like you said, it's just a bad test.


----------



## Huggles

Really hoping it was just a bad test sushai.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I hope it's just a bad test sushai :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Well if your dates add up sushai I'm sure all is ok! Have they booked another scan? Xx 
I've heard a lot of stories where cb digitals have scared people like that!! Try not to worry xx


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies for your words of encouragement. 

Can't get in to see my doctor tomorrow so I've scheduled an appointment for Friday. She did say to me this morning that at the stage she thinks I'm at we should only be seeing the sac and no heartbeat yet, which is exactly what happened.
I had the tiniest amount of spotting but I think that was from all the fiddling around they did. It's completely stopped now and I only realised because that much I've been paranoid I've been inspecting the toilet paper a little bit too carefully every time I wipe (sorry for the tmi).


----------



## Sasha92

I'm sure it will be fine sushai. If they saw what they was meant to see for your dates and im sure Fridays scan will be just as good :hugs:

I was getting cramp this morning. I'm trying to detatch myself emotionally as much as possible right now as the loss last time was way too painful and I was completely fanatic hence buying everything and setting up a whole nursery within 13 weeks :haha:

Last time I had a 6 week and 8 week scan as I just couldn't sit still without thinking there was a problem. This time I'll have be having a dating scan hopefully around 8 weeks and then just wait and hope baby survives!


----------



## Gray001

Ahh ladies I am in such a bad mood today!!
I don't know what is wrong with me but I feel fat and frumpy and fed up that I just want to be 12 weeks now and be able to tell everybody!

I really don't want to wish this pregnancy away as it will 99% be our last but I really want to be having our scan so I know all is ok!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sushai-cb digi 1-2 is an hcg up to 200 (ish). In order to see ANYTHING on an U/S your hcg needs to be over 1200. This is a good site for info https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gray I can totally empathize! I feel so bloated and gross it's making me miserable. Add the fact that I'm so damn tired to that and I'm ready to scream (or cry-could go any way lol).


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ReadynWaiting I feel exactly the same. I've slept for about 4 hours today. And I'm still tired. I don't want to wish anything away, the symptoms are reassuring but I'm so heckling tired.


----------



## Gray001

Yes tiredness is a major one for me too! Trouble is it's not as easy to nap second time round with a hyper 2 year old!


----------



## brw2016

I'm extremely exhausted as well &#128584;&#128564; I really think I could sleep all day, but I don't have time for it when there's things to be done &#128514; I've noticed I can't eat big meals or I feel really sick and I get full really fast.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Wow- you miss a few days here and you miss SO MUCH!!

Sushai- don't trust those tests! They have been recalled in the US because of their accuracy, and at any rate I have had plenty of tests of all brands give me crappy readings. Exciting that you saw the gestational sac though.. it's definitely early, so it sounds promising! :)

AFM, I had my second scan this morning. We are measuring one day ahead at 6w6d and we saw and heard the heartbeat! What an amazingly beautiful sound!! <3 I had some spotting earlier in the week, but nurse and doctor said it's very common and nothing to worry about. Last week we could barely see anything on the ultrasound.. this week we could actually see baby (or a clump of cells that will be a baby anyway haha). Crazy what a week can do!!


----------



## Huggles

Wow maybe_baby, so exciting and awesome!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Maybe_baby that's so exciting!! I can't wait to see a little heartbeat.


----------



## lbourgeois

Hi everyone, I'm Lauren.

After 2 miscarriages in 2015, we are (hopefully) welcoming our first baby on May 26th!! My birthday is May 22nd so I'm hoping this is our sticky rainbow!


----------



## ricschick

That's wonderful maybe baby!!! I think this is our 1st hb? 

Gray I feel the same plus tired and quite achy too!! Looking forward to bed!!!


----------



## eppgirl

I am sooooo tired.
With three little ones running around I definitely can not get enough sleep. I have insomnia at night then I'm so sleepy throughout the day but I can't sleep and then when night comes I have insomnia again. &#128564;

I'm also sick right now, which really stinks cause I still have to work sick or not.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Maybe_baby< wonderful news!!! It sure is a beautiful sound <3

Ibo <<< Welcome to the round & congrats on your :bfp:

Well, one day shy of 6 weeks nausea has finally caught up with me too :/
It actually started yesterday, but I thought perhaps it was just due to me eating a "little to much" ice cream... Well it lasted all evening and still present ... Reassuring I guess... 

Happy Humpday ladies :flower:


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies for your kind words. ReadyNWaiting that was a fab website, thank you!
I've woken up with no further spotting, feeling extra tired, nauseous but very hungry...I hope these are all good signs. 

Maybe _baby_ that's great news about you seeing your baby's heartbeat.

Welcome Ibourgeois :hi:


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey All! 

I felt so bleh I took a sick day to rest today. I only work in an office but I&#8217;m so tired; last time I worked full time during pregnancy I was 18 and also didn&#8217;t start work until I was around 11/12 weeks. 

I figure I&#8217;m going to try a snack by the bed to have when I wake up for the inevitable night wee and try and give my daft innards something to do!! 

Not told work yet but luckily sick absence connected with pregnancy isn&#8217;t discountable!

How you all doing? I wish I hadn&#8217;t read this in the bath on my phone so I could be more personal and specific with greeting and questions!! &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## cheluzal

Welcome, new friends!

So I went to the OB to get blood drawn and-again-my veins are too dehydrated!! I got a script and will try at the actual laboratory tomorrow. I'm talking to OB about an IV. Right now, water makes me heave, so I'm attempting anything (juices are my fave).

I was also able to get an online coupon for the medicine so it only cost me $40!! Woot! I started it last night and it was the only thing that allowed me to barely pass through work today.

Had all my classes meet in library where I basically stayed in recliner chair, praying for sweet death. Took rest of the week off.

I told my principal and she was so cool! Congratulated me and told me to take as much time as I need. I explained my sub plans that have my kids reading and he said she wasn't worried. I needed to hear that!

Praying I can get more fluid in me and going to relax these next 2 days...we're trying to move and our time is running out, but the hubs works on Saturdays...arg...


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone! Welcome new ladies!

It feels like it's been forever since I've posted because things move so fast here! I hope all is well for everyone and the upcoming scans are good news for us all. I had my second beta on Monday and more than doubled every 48 hours, so I'm feeling more confident. My first u/s is scheduled for October 4. Seems like an eternity away!

This week has been super stressful because my blood sugar levels have been high and my providers have been not-so-great communicators. I finally got some reassurances that despite the levels being higher than recommended during pregnancy, it's okay for them to be high for a short period of time. I see my PCP on Friday and expect she'll put me on insulin. Not looking forward to the injections, but I just want the baby to be okay.

Chel, your day today sounds miserable. I hope you can get some rest and hydration this week and will be ready to face your students next week. Taking the rest of the week off seems like a great decision. Even better that your principal is supportive!

Foreign Chick, that MS sounds yucky, but I'm sure I'm just a few days behind you... fleeting nausea has been going on for a couple of days and I'm approaching 5w. I can hope and pray that I'm lucky and don't get MS, but I'm trying to be realistic. Working in a hospital will definitely make it worse because there are ALWAYS smells.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome newbies!!! 

Happy 6 weeks foreign chick!! 

Cheluzal great your boss is supportive that's half the battle won! Hopefully you start to feel more human soon! 

Wicky hopefully they will sort your blood sugars out! And great news on doubling numbers!! 

My boobs are so sore I don't remember them being like this last pregnancy that I lost so taking it as a positive. Feeling yucky in the mornings so I eat a couple of biscuits first thing which seems to be helping.

What's everyone up to today? Xx


----------



## Huggles

Welcome *Ibo*! Holding thumbs this is your sticky bean. So cool your due date is so close to your birthday.

*Sushai* - Sounding very positive that things are progressing nicely for you. Holding thumbs your next appointment is more positive!

*Cheluzal *- Yikes - scary that your veins are always so dehydrated! Have you tried drinking coconut water by any chance? You get some nice flavoured ones - I really like pineapple flavour coconut water. It's very different to drinking plain water and is loaded with all the electrolytes and things your body needs. It's an excellent rehydrator.
Awesome about finding an online voucher for the meds!

So glad your boss is so supportive. That definitely helps.

*Wicky *- My first scan is also October 4th! So exciting! Just 2 more weeks!!! So awesome about your beta results. Yay! I'm glad you've had some reassurance about your elevated blood sugar levels. I hope the doctor is able to help stabilise them soon.

*Ricschick *- my boobs were like that the last two days, especially yesterday! Mostly the nipples - super hard and MEGA sensitive (like the shirt was hurting them!). Seems much less severe today though which of course is worrying, but also a bit of a relief. I'm sure they'll pick up again in a day or two.


AFM - I had the most awful night's sleep on Tuesday night (basically woke up just after midnight and didn't sleep again until 5am. Then got woken for the day at 6:30 with my son calling "cock-a-doodle-doo" from the bedroom :wacko: )
Thank goodness I don't work wednesdays though so I just got up, made food for him and hubby, took son to school, then got home and spent the morning in bed. I ate 2 slices of toast for breakfast, then started watching a movie on the ipad. Got a major craving for coco pops so got a bowl of that, then ate a slab of mint chocolate, 3 slices of cheese and half a glass of milk! Starting to think more and more this might be a girl with all the chocolate craving :haha:
Felt so much better when I had to get up and do stuff at midday.
Crashed again around 5:30 though.
I hauled out my pregnancy pillow last night. I've been using a normal pillow for between my knees (since I slipped the disc in my back) and OMG - pregnancy pillows ROCK! Soooo much more comfy than a normal pillow! I slept soooo much better last night!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. It's nearly the weekend! 

I'm not having a great morning. Hubs has me on a sex ban and I couldn't sleep last night so I had some ''me time', went to he bathroom afterwards and there was red blood. Absolutely panicked, frantically googled and spent all night dreaming about mc. Go to up this morning and there is still blood but it's brown. I'm trying to be calm and I know it's normal to bleed after sex or orgasm but heck!!! Think I'll be leaving myself alone from now on. 

Hope y'all are having a better Thursday than me :haha:

ETA the blood is just when I wipe, I don't need a panty liner or pad or anything. It's a very small amount.


----------



## ricschick

Broken oh how scary!!! I'm sure it's just down to the spasming of the orgasm but I agree I'd steer clear until 12 weeks!! Funny dh and I dtd this morning and I was so nervous afterwards that I'd spot but touchwood nothing as yet!! X

Huggles I loved my pregnancy pillow/body pillow last pregnancy I couldn't sleep without it! Il be buying one next week too!!


----------



## ricschick

Anyone bought any maternity clothes yet? Me and dh are going shopping next week, I already have maternity legggings but need tops and a maternity bra!!


----------



## Gray001

No shopping yet Ricschick but I was only saying to DH yesterday that I could really do with a decent maternity bra that's more supportive as I am already 'large chested' and can feel them getting even heavier!! Don't want to end up with a bad back!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ricschick said:


> Broken oh how scary!!! I'm sure it's just down to the spasming of the orgasm but I agree I'd steer clear until 12 weeks!! Funny dh and I dtd this morning and I was so nervous afterwards that I'd spot but touchwood nothing as yet!! X
> 
> Huggles I loved my pregnancy pillow/body pillow last pregnancy I couldn't sleep without it! Il be buying one next week too!!

Ive done it before this preg and nothing, even though I was paranoid about it. I'm just gunna leave myself alone for good. I don't want to tell hubs cos he will think he is right about his sex ban and it's a bad precedent to let him think he's right about stuff :haha: (I'm joking ofc, I just don't want to worry him) 

I want a pregnancy pillow. I have back issues to start with and I had hell with my last pregnancy trying to sleep. 

I haven't bought any maternity clothes yet. Being a 'bigger girl' most of my clothes are baggy anyway. I might need some new bras though.


----------



## Huggles

Yikes, how scary broken!

I hope the bleeding stops quickly.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay for seeing baby Maybe! 
Broken bleeding is scary but not always need for panic (easier said than done). With Ds1 I had what I thought was a period at 8 weeks (mine are short and light) as I didn't know I was pg. I hope it's nothing for you. 
I haven't bought anything yet as I want to have my u/s first just to ease my mind. My ms is weird this time (no pg is the same for me). After I eat I feel sick but it comes in waves as food is digesting. Smells are starting to do me in and brushing my teeth this am sent me in to a gagging fit. 
I had a dream last night that I got my panorama test back that confirmed (huge red letters) we are having twins! Lol I woke up in a sweat. 
It's also my ds1 14 bday today which is making me pretty sentimental. I'm trying not to cry but know it will come out eventually.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you so much >>>> Claire <3

Wicky<<<< hopefully MS will stay minimal. With DD1 I had ZERO fx 

I was never able to get rid of my maternity clothes, therefore I still have it all. Not wearing any yet, but did start sports bras @6dpo.

Question for the day....> does anyone else's "bump"aka bloat look huge? 

I am so extremely bloated it's unreal! I literally have to suck it in and even then it's not fully gone. I'm not kidding, I look as if I'm at least 16 weeks along.

ReadynWaiting<<<<< Happy 6 weeks :flower:


----------



## Huggles

RnW - happy 6 weeks! And happy birthday to you son. What a cool but freaky dream about twins!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hope it's just playing on my brain and not a premonition haha. Not sure how DH would react.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 6 weeks RnW!!


----------



## ricschick

Me I feel huge and soooo bloated!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

I also feel enormous, proper popped out already! I did with DD2 as well. If all is ok after the scan tomorrow I'm going to go to town to get some mat clothes as I'm squeezing in my jeans and work pants :/ 

So nervous for tomorrow morning :wacko:


----------



## hope2bmother

Boognishrises said:


> Well ladies... I lost the little one... My HCG levels are down to 8 from 24. I hope the next group of ladies are this active! Congrats everyone! As soon as my progesterone wears off my cycle will come..

So sorry to read this! Love, light, and healing your way. May you get your rainbow soon. &#127752;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hope2bmother

Sorry ladies! Having a hard time keeping up here. Congratulations to all the newcomers and their BFPs! I'm going to request you, emzywemzy83! I'm Zoë!


----------



## ricschick

Emzy what times your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for the scan tomorrow emzy! Holding thumbs for you!


----------



## emzywemzy83

9am. I also get my exam results at the same time... which will I find out first?!


----------



## cheluzal

I got more nauseous last night and this morning than I ever have been! I HATE nausea!! Seriously-it's the #1 worst sickness to give me, so I am having a rough go.
I took my Diclegis last night and this morning, and nothing--worse. BOO---it has to work! Will try again tonight, and then maybe try 2 in morning, not before bed. *shrug* Hope it's just ramping up for week 6 and not the meds refusing to work.

Even typing out the word water makes me heave and I hate coconuts, so no...been sipping Capri-Suns all day. Just made a PB&J sandwich. As usual, around 1ish, I start to feel like a normal person. "Morning" sickness is being taken too literally with me.

I'm not worried about missing work anymore. I'm tenured and a good teacher (she said so) and I have 8 weeks of paid sick days banked, so if I need 6 more, I'm taking it! Life continues to spin...they will find a good permasub who can do things. I've seen it year after year and no one dies.

My boobs aren't sore much, and my cramping comes and goes, but I'm sure being dehydrated makes it worse. Not sure when I can repeat my beta. OB visit/ultrasound isn't until 1 week, so might haul myself into ER for IV and beta draw. NO liquid sounds good to my palate, and brushing teeth is gross but I have a big canker sore inside bottom lip which hurts....augh!

Told hubs this kid better be the coolest kid and make this worth it!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Best of luck for your exam results tomorrow Emzy. I'm sure your scan will be perfect too &#10084;&#65039;

Cheluzal I'm sorry you feel so rubbish. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you're having such a terribly hard time with the nausea cheluzal. Not sure more beta tests are rely necessary with the amount of nausea you're getting. That seems a pretty good indicator bean is growing well!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry you feel so crap cheluzal but at the same time I'm glad as it's a great sign all is going nicely!! But I hope it eases soon!! Just try to drink little and often! Any liquid is better than no liquid. Xx
I'm crap at drinking water too!!


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> Sorry you're having such a terribly hard time with the nausea cheluzal. Not sure more beta tests are rely necessary with the amount of nausea you're getting. That seems a pretty good indicator bean is growing well!

Agreed! I only had 1 though so I guess we were making sure doubling and not ectopic. *shrug* I have no pressing need to get it.
Might leave message with doc to see if I need IV fluids. Give me a freaking PICC line for all I care, lol.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Sorry you feel so crap cheluzal but at the same time I'm glad as it's a great sign all is going nicely!! But I hope it eases soon!! Just try to drink little and often! Any liquid is better than no liquid. Xx
> I'm crap at drinking water too!!

I'm trying! I forget to drink and then realize it's been hours! I have never been one who drinks much during the day, and my tummy isn't having anything. Bleh!!

Hope this is a good sign. I've resigned to be bedridden for the next month! I woke from nap and felt worse! I think not having anything in my stomach makes it worse, but I took a Diclegis about 3 hours before I woke....how horrible if the anti-nausea med makes me worse! :o


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I drink lots through the day but never any water. I drink dilute juice made with diet lemonade. I know it's less healthy than water but if I had to drink just water I'd be dehydrated constantly. 
If I were you cheluzal, I'd just drink anything I could keep down. Not being dehydrated is more important than only drinking water I'd think. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Happy 6 weeks cheluzal!! 
Try to eat something I no that sounds like the worst idea in the world but it will make you feel a bit better!! And you need to keep your strength up! 

I've woken up in a terrible mood! I feel tired feel like I've not slept! It was the first time last night that we let our 6 month old dog sleep on our bed she's normally in her crate all dh idea, I don't see why she can't stay there! Don't see why she needs to sleep in our room. So because I knew she was there I didn't sleep well.


----------



## Huggles

Ricschick - you are certainly not alone in the bad mood department. I have woken up in the foulest mood ever. And for absolutely NO reason! I got decent sleep. Ds didn't even wake me in the night. I have no reason for it other than I feel like a truck load of "don't-mess-with-me" hormones are coursing through my veins. I'm just totally on the war path today.


----------



## ricschick

Any news emzy? Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hear you on the foul mood. Yesterday I spent my day trying not to tear faces off of people. Even my kids were driving me crazy.
My poor ds broke is collarbone (on his birthday) yesterday while playing his first game of the season. We were in the ER for 5 hours so he missed his bday celebrations. I feel so awful for him. By the time we got home it was 11pm and by the time I managed to get to sleep it was after midnight. I am absolutely exhausted this am. I'm so thankful it's Friday!!
Hope all is well Emzy?!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Here's my little baby, measuring 6 weeks 1 day with a strong heartbeat! Cervix is now closed and all is well!! :cloud9: so relieved!!
 



Attached Files:







21617982_10159455522910473_5974786746858131627_n.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## emzywemzy83

Ready aw your poor DS! My DD2 broke her collarbone earlier this year falling off her bed! Felt so bad for her. A week in a collar and cuff and she was fine :)


----------



## Huggles

So awesome emzy! So pleased for you!

RnW - so sorry for your son. What a horrid thing to happen on his birthday. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Awww Emzy <3 

So happy for you!!! This made my day ...

According to Ramzi, this looks like a baby boy =)

Have a fabulous weekend xx


----------



## ricschick

Oh emzy I'm so glad and relieved!!! 

RnW sorry to hear your son hurt himself bless him that sounds painful!! 

Foreign what's ramzi? X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

emzywemzy83 said:


> Ready aw your poor DS! My DD2 broke her collarbone earlier this year falling off her bed! Felt so bad for her. A week in a collar and cuff and she was fine :)

I hope it heals quickly. He's in to lots of sports so it will be hard for him. 

Yay for a healthy little bean!!


----------



## mommacita

Count me in too! Due May 21st.

First baby ever! Nervous and excited as all get out. 
No symptoms besides some bloating and my boobs have gotten huge.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations mom


----------



## emzywemzy83

Thank you all, I'm sooo relieved, what an awful, stressful week of waiting!

I thought that too according to ramzi! Although according to ramzi my scan with DD2 at 8 weeks was boy too haha Would be great to have a boy after two girlies! Although I love having girls so would be just as happy with a girl too, I really don't mind at all :) 

Oh my, my MS has really picked up today. I was so sick this morning, but I thought it was nerves. It's carried on all day and I can't eat without being sick :/ I was super sick with my other two and on meds, so if it carries on this way I'll be making a trip to the docs. I was off work for weeks both times before and I can't afford to do that this time! Plus I've got uni... arghh!

Speaking of uni, I passed my last exam for my first year of my masters degree! Really chuffed! Just got to get through this final year now and get my dissertation written before baby arrives (hopefully). Want to get it all done and want to avoid taking a maternity break from uni if at all possible, although that's an option if I need it. 

I've just ordered some maternity clothes, Im bursting out of my jeans already! Check out this bloat!!
 



Attached Files:







21766547_10159455726130473_4016285892222619220_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Foreign Chick

R&W<<< so sorry about your son, Yiykes... I just now saw that post... Hate that he missed his party on this big day :/ 

Welcome to the round mommacita<<< Congrats on your 1st pregnancy!

Claire<<<< Google Ramzi method for more info... Basically it's this doctor who has done a study and believes that if placenta(yolk sac) implants on the right side of the uterus it's a boy and on the left its a girl. Keep in mind that if looking at the image it's the opposite side as its mirrored .The reading has to occurs between weeks 6&8 as the placenta DOES shift throughout pregnancy. So a reading after 8+o is not reliable. Of course it's just a theory and I've seen it being wrong quiet a bit, but it was correct for all of mine, so I'm kind of stuck on it a bit ;) 

Emzy <<<<< your bloat is NOTHING compared to mine, I'm afraid to post an image cause I'm sure yah'll think I photoshopped it lol I really look the way I did @ 18 weeks my my previous pregnancies ...


----------



## Gray001

Joining you all with the bad mood!! Although a delayed flight with a 2 year old may have contributed to that today! However I did tell me husband that I wanted to punch him ... No idea where it came from haha!!

Emzy so glad your scan went well it's nice to see a scan pic!! And well done on the exam I am also trying to get my second exam done for my degree before baby comes. Have booked it in for Feb which gives me a month incase I need to re-sit.

I had a huge wave of nausea this morning I am hoping this is the start of it (never thought I would say that) however I have also caught my second cold of this pregnancy so I am all snotty and feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## Sasha92

Happy everything was ok for you Emzy!

Flew out to Lanzarote today the flight just felt like it was dragging and I just felt so sick and kept getting a pounding headache. Dreading the flight back but happy to get some sun with my best friend for a while xx


----------



## ricschick

I will il look it up foreign chick!!! 

Sasha my auntie also fly out to lanzarote today! Hope you have a lovely time x 

Emzy that kind of ms sounds awful! Hopefully doc can give you something that works!! 

Gray glad your happy about your ms lol!! 

I've felt crappy all day really! I've not done much today apart from sit on the sofa! Been quite hungry today too! 
I am soooo bloated! Il post a pic tomorrow x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hey Claire<<<<< if you somewhat as bloated as me, I'll follow with a shot ;)


----------



## ricschick

Excuse the bed head! :haha: it gets bigger throughout the day 
Here's my bloat


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Morning ladies. I'm also feeling pretty bloated, pretty sick and VERY exhausted. I keep complaining to DH, then feeling bad I complained. I'm happy I have all these symptoms because they mean I am really pregnant. But heck I am tired.


----------



## ricschick

I am so tired!! &#128577;


----------



## Sushai

No bloat here, but definitely exhausted and have become seriously emotional. I was watching a video on fb of a girl getting surprised with a pet kitten, I was bawling! Also cried over another video where a guy is on the who wants to be a millionaire show, he calls his parents up on the final question just to tell them he doesn't need their help and that he's about to become a millionaire...think I might need to purchase a couple of boxes of tissue.


----------



## emzywemzy83

I'm on the bus taking Evie to dancing. Someone is eating some minging smelling crisps. Trying very hard not to vomit &#129314;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Sushai I'm with you on being emotional. I well up at anything these days. Literally anything.


----------



## ricschick

Anyone else still crampy on and off? Feel a bit crampy today and my back sore! X


----------



## Huggles

Welcome mommacita! :hi:

Emzy - well done on passing your exam. Sorry to hear ms is rearing its ugly head. Hopefully it won't get as bad as your previous pregnancies.

Sasha - sorry you felt so awful on your flight. I hope the flight back is better.

Yikes emzy, I hope you dont vomit on the bus!


----------



## Huggles

AFM - I took the night off from life last night. I just couldn't anymore. I woke up kind of ok yesterday morning but about half an hour later, whilst making food for DH and ds for work and school I was just flooded with grumpy hormones and wanted to murder someone. Managed to get ds to school without killing anyone and went to work. Chilled out during the day (sat behind pc without having to talk to anyone), but the second I fetched my son I lost it again. And it was for no reason at all and I felt so bad. Got home and went straight to bed (5:30pm). Got up to make him 2 Min noodles and start a movie, and then again to make him toast, but furthermore I just lay in my bed. DH got home about 6:30 and took ds to get McDonald's. I asked for a small chips/fries, an Oreo mcflurry, and a cup of sprite. Weird combo but it was Soooo good (ate in bed). Ds came to join me at about 7:30 and slept with me that night (dh slept in ds's bed). Slept reasonably ok and son slept well. Feeling Soooo much better today and more able to cope with life.

I don't feel all that pg anymore which always makes me worry, but I'm sure it's probably all fine. Need to pee has decreased a lot, boobs aren't nearly as sore,and exhaustion isn't really here much today (probably from being in bed for 14 hours :haha: ). 
I am getting a couple of very mild bouts of queasiness, but nothing bad.

Only 11 days til first scan.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick I was achy/crampy for most of the past week. It seems to be fine this am but it was worrying because it was different than any other pg I've had. 

Huggles sometimes it's necessary to take 'a break' from life even if for only a few hours. I had a 2 hour nap yesterday at 4pmand then was back in bed by 9 and slept until 7am. I still feel exhausted! I have been binge watching Outlander this week and staying up way too late!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick- I have cramping on and off and back pain too. I also have like pulling pains as well. So I'm assuming that's just everything growing and adjusting. 

Huggles- I'm glad you're feeling better today. Sometimes we all need to just check out for a bit. I do it a lot. Probably more than I should. Symptoms can drop in and out as your hormones change. I'm sure the time will fly until your scan and you get to see baby with a lovely strong heartbeat. 

Afm, I've had an upset tummy for a couple of days which I can do without tbh. I'm not into food at all, don't know if that's preg or upset tummy though. But I don't feel hungry at all. Just sort of a bit sick all the time. Boobs still sore, back aches etc etc. 

Has anyone booked in to see midwife yet? My surgery will see me as soon as I get pregnant but I'm waiting til my next scan to make sure everything is grand before I book.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm booked in with MW for Oct 17. I have my first scan this Monday and hoping all is ok.


----------



## Huggles

We don't really do midwives here - everything gets done through gyne so first and all subsequent appointments will all be with him (starting 4 Oct at 8 weeks).


----------



## Huggles

Well the exhaustion might have been gone this morning, but it sure is back this afternoon. Aside from shopping this morning and then making lunch I've just been sitting on the couch with my son yet I'm exhausted and ready for bed (it's 3:30pm... ).


----------



## cheluzal

Hi all!
So yesterday was a very bad day. I never got on the computer. I was super sick and crying and nauseous so badly. OB office called (I decided no midwife since I'm 40) asking about repeat hcg (they tried 2 days and veins too flat). Doc really wanted them but I was too sick to make it to lab.

So hubs took me to the ER yesterday afternoon. I got 2 bags of fluid. OB didn't want Zofran so they gave me Phenergan. YUCK! Never again. It made me sicker and twitchy. I was jerky all night and couldn't fall asleep with tics, even in my bajingo! 

Barely ate half a cookie and some pineapple before finally crashing a little after 10pm. No nausea meds or anything. Woke at 7am today and feel sooo much better!!! I actually can stand up and have a teeny weeny nausea but also a ball of appetite. I got a piece of toast and some cereal and yogurt and cheese. I'm excited.

I did take a Diclegis this morning and hope that now it actually works better. It seems my dehydration was making the nausea super worse than it should've been. *crossing fingers* I've been sucking down Gatorade this morning, and can actually put something in my mouth without wanting to heave. 

I'm still taking Monday and Tuesday off, just to settle in and see how my new "normal" goes. Hoping THIS is the way my nausea will be, because I can somewhat function. No way I could tolerate the other for 6 more weeks! I wish we had an IV clinic nearby. I'd go weekly, rofl!!

OH! Last Saturday my hcg was 6,200 and last night it was over 28,000! Woot!


----------



## cheluzal

Hugged hubby before he left for work and I guess his shaving cream or something on him got on my shoulder. *puke* LOL

Poor guy has been so accommodating and picking up all the slack. Plus he's in college and nervous about Anatomy class and upcoming test.

He tried to fist bump me in the ER last night and I told him I'd rather punch him in the face, ha!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel that's great! I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Huggles

Broken - I hope your tummy settles soon. Not nice having an upset tummy.

Cheluzal - so glad you got some IV fluids. Sounds like you definitely needed them. I know when ds was a baby, when he got gastro, the more dehydrated he got the more frequently his tummy ran and also the more frequently he vomited. It's like the more you need fluid the more your body refuses it. I hope your nausea stays mild now so you can keep more food and fluids in. 
The HCG numbers are awesome!


----------



## ricschick

So glad you feel better cheluzal!! And those numbers are fab!!

Huggles I no how you felt I've felt like that for the last couple of days!! I hate it! Everyone and everything bugs me I just want t to cheer up!! I should be so happy but I feel quite down, hopefully I'll feel better after my scan on Wednesday x


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Oh Cheluzal, I am chortling at you having twitches in your bajingo, bless!!!

Still super tired and bleh here. I am not too bloated I don't think, but then I am pretty fat so I couldn't tell haha

I'm well excited seeing bits of early scans and people's hcg results etc :)

I called the local hospital on Wednesday when I was on my sick day because you self refer round here for antenatal services. Back in the day when I had my girls, you went to the GP and they did it for you. Last year when I was pg with the one we sadly lost I went to the GP and he was all "and what?" [not literally] because apparently one just sorts oneself out now!

I was told I would get a letter in 7-10 days inviting me to a booking appointment. I know they are on Mondays at my surgery so I think it'll be 9th or 16th October when I am 9 or 10 weeks. Apparently the midwife I see will tell me when my scan is. I am guessing this will be the very beginning of November. Much excite.


----------



## mrsstrezy

I've been slacking at checking in and man I've got behind! This page is busy! lol.

Emzy-so happy you got good news about your healthy bean!

Cheluzal-glad you're feeling better. But man I'm so sorry you've been so sick. Sounds absolutely miserable.

You can add me to the "grumpy war path" club, haha!! My 2.5 yr old has been driving me nuts and I've been yelling more than I should, and then I feel guilty. Then I feel like a crap mom and just get in an absolutely foul mood where I don't want to see anyone or deal with anything!

I think I've also started morning sickness too, unfortunately. I've felt so good since I found out I was pregnant, I thought maybe I'd be able to skip it this time. Now in the mornings I've been having a consistent mild nausea, but then it goes away by the afternoon. I'm assuming in the next couple weeks it'll get worse and go to all-day sickness like it did with my last one. I guess I'll have to prepare myself to be in it for the long haul and be sick until I'm well into my second trimester, like last time, grr.


----------



## cheluzal

Riveted Rosie said:


> Oh Cheluzal, I am chortling at you having twitches in your bajingo, bless!!!
> I called the local hospital on Wednesday when I was on my sick day because you self refer round here for antenatal services. Back in the day when I had my girls, you went to the GP and they did it for you. Last year when I was pg with the one we sadly lost I went to the GP and he was all "and what?" [not literally] because apparently one just sorts oneself out now!
> 
> I was told I would get a letter in 7-10 days inviting me to a booking appointment. I know they are on Mondays at my surgery so I think it'll be 9th or 16th October when I am 9 or 10 weeks. Apparently the midwife I see will tell me when my scan is. I am guessing this will be the very beginning of November. Much excite.

Where are you at again? That is wild.

My bajingo tingles continue...almost like ovary twinges but closer to the pube bone and now on the right side only. So weird.


----------



## Pea123

Hi can I join?

I'm 5.5 weeks with number 2. Due 23rd may based on my own calcs! 

Not looking forward to the long drag up to the first scan, remember it well from last time


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hi Pea! Welcome &#128512; I've added you to the first post. 

I'm in such a shitty mood raaah! Feel sorry for my kids and hubby!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome pea!!!

Oh me too emzy!!! &#128555;&#128548;


----------



## Huggles

Welcome pea!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Pea!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome to the round Pea! Congrats on your pregnancy :flow:

Claire<<<<< I must say, your "bump" aka bloat looks very similar to mine. I'll post a pic when I get up ;) 

Chel<<<< great progress ! :thumbup:


----------



## brw2016

Glad everyone is doing alright (in spite of the MS) &#129298; My MS has vanished the past two days (besides a small episode yesterday at lunch). But my chest is still sore so at least I have some symptoms still!!! My grandmother passed away this weekend, so I'm feeling every pregnancy emotion right now :( Hope everyone dealing with major MS can get a little relief!!!


----------



## Sushai

Oh no brw2016 I'm so sorry about your grandmother :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome Pea!

Sorry to hear about your grandma brw.


----------



## Huggles

So sorry brw :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

So sorry brw xxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So sorry brw :hugs:


----------



## Gray001

Welcome Pea!

Sorry about your grandmother brw.


----------



## Sasha92

I've been crazy moody aswell, I've just been getting really aggravated to the point I had to tell best friend why I keep snapping at her on this holiday! Soon followed but a congrulations phonecall from her husband and her 8 year old (My godson) lol 

I haven't been getting MS as much as I was eairler. I really can't wait to get a scan and just check in on bean xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

My condolences brw ... :hug:

Here is my 6+3 bloat :shock:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1498.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## eppgirl

Heading to the hospital, heavy bleeding with clots and severe cramps and a lighter test. &#128557;


----------



## Foreign Chick

Oh epp.. :cry: hoping for the best...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hoping for the best epp :hugs:


----------



## Riveted Rosie

cheluzal said:


> Where are you at again? That is wild.
> 
> My bajingo tingles continue...almost like ovary twinges but closer to the pube bone and now on the right side only. So weird.


Bless your bajingo!

Im in the UK, dont know whether self referral is nationwide now, but with increased choose and book systems and the carving up of the healthcare, I wouldnt be surprised!

Sorry to read your news epp, keeping it all crossed for you xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Epp I'm sending love and light your way!


----------



## Sushai

Keeping you in my thoughts epp :hugs:


----------



## Gray001

Thinking of you epp!


----------



## ricschick

Oh epp so sorry your going through this! Hoping for the best. Xxxx


----------



## ricschick

Foreign Chick said:


> My condolences brw ... :hug:
> 
> Here is my 6+3 bloat :shock:

Wowsa definite bump/bloat there! Xx


----------



## ChibiLena

Welcome pea!

So sorry to hear about your loss brw.

Hoping everything is well epp!

We just came back from holiday so I had a chance to finally catch up. Luckily, my ms decided to take a break for the last week so I have been really lucky to have been able to enjoy our family holiday. I still get nauseous but not near as bad. On the other hand, I am constipated!!! I haven't been able to go for days and it feels soooo uncomfortable. :/ Nipples are still sore as hell but that's a symptom I'm used to from my son. My first scan is later today!!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Best of luck for your 1st scan later today >>>>Lena
Glad you were able to enjoy your vacation.
xx


----------



## eppgirl

Not sure what it was at this point, they didnt do a scan basically said since my doctors appt is in two days to just wait til then. Bleeding has slowed down almost stopped. Im praying so hard. Talked to my grandmother in law tonight and she calmed me down.

Please stick baby


----------



## mrsstrezy

Foreign Chick-great bump! Now I definitely believe it&#8217;s possible for me to be showing as well. My husband was making fun of me because I said I&#8217;m showing already, lol. 

The mild nausea continues on and off all day. I&#8217;m finding myself so more anxious this pregnancy. About having MS for a prolonged amount of time, about the birth, about having gestational diabetes again. I&#8217;m not looking forward to all the poking and the prodding of the cervical checks either. I was feeling a little sad today, thinking, &#8220;what have I done??!&#8221; Especially since my 2.5 yr old has been difficult lately. I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll snap out of it. Overall I&#8217;m still excited to be pregnant. 

Last time I gave birth naturally and it was a good experience, but still scary to think about those contractions again. Debating whether or not to just go the easy route and do an epidural this time around. Anyone else planning on a natural birth?


----------



## Sushai

Eppgirl I hope the bleeding stays away for good. Please let us know how you get on in your appointment in two days.


----------



## eppgirl

Sushai, me too, Ive still got slight cramps but I think its due to me being severely constipated.
Had a feel for my cervix and its so high up I cant reach it, and there was just some white cervical fluid, no blood. Had a rough bm and there was just a slight amount afterwards. Fx!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mrsstrezy said:


> Foreign Chick-great bump! Now I definitely believe its possible for me to be showing as well. My husband was making fun of me because I said Im showing already, lol.
> 
> The mild nausea continues on and off all day. Im finding myself so more anxious this pregnancy. About having MS for a prolonged amount of time, about the birth, about having gestational diabetes again. Im not looking forward to all the poking and the prodding of the cervical checks either. I was feeling a little sad today, thinking, what have I done??! Especially since my 2.5 yr old has been difficult lately. Im sure Ill snap out of it. Overall Im still excited to be pregnant.
> 
> Last time I gave birth naturally and it was a good experience, but still scary to think about those contractions again. Debating whether or not to just go the easy route and do an epidural this time around. Anyone else planning on a natural birth?

If all goes well with this pg I will have another home birth. The pain is excruciating but also empowering knowing what I as a woman am capable of. Plus I like being in my own space doing what I need to to get through it. If I was at a hospital I would be begging for drugs. Best not give myself the option. Everyone needs to do what suits them best.


----------



## Huggles

Yikes epp, I really hope everything is ok. Sucks they wouldn't scan you and you have to just wait.

Foreign - wow!

Chibi - try eating dried pears, or pureed pear baby food. It helps a lot. Also, movicol is a stool softener which is safe during pregnancy if you get desperate. 

Mrsstrezy - I used hypnobirthing last time, stayed drug free. It was AMAZING and I fully intend to do that again. The gyne was gobsmacked at how well I did drug free which was the best part as he hadn't believed me for one min that I wouldn't have an epidural :haha:

Regarding panicking about "what have I done" - feeling that here too as my 5 year old is adamant he doesnt want a sibling and is happy being an only child. We haven't told him about the pregnancy yet.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Epidural vs. Natural/drug free 

I was "fortunate" to experience both scenarios. 

With dd1&2 I had to be induced and was given pitocin. I must say the contractions became unbearable... At 4cm dialaction I thought I'm going to die.. Had epidural both times. (The nurse said that drug induced contractions are way more intense than natural ones, I wouldn't have known)...

With dd3 , I never thought this was naturally possible, but I started going into labor on my own and by the time we got to the hospital I was already 8cm dialated and it was too late for an epidural. The contractions were painful, I'm not going to lie, but nothing compared to the pitocin induced ones... I gave birth naturally without any pain relief. As with dd1&2 I needed an episiotomy an that stang a bit.

I was surprised how fast I was able to get out of bed after, versus waiting for epidural to wear off. 

Hoping to go natural again.


----------



## ricschick

Chi good luck for your scan! I love when others hand scans it's so exciting !! 2 more sleeps til mine!! 

Epp glad the bleeding has slowed! Will they scan you in 2 days? So annoying that they didn't as waiting is so hard! I hope and pray all is ok!! 

I'm not sure on what route il take this time I've had both natural and epi, had epidural when having pitocen too as the contractions are hell on earth!! I'd like a natural birth this time but I am considering the epi because I have very bad after pain which I still need gas n air for and it stops me enjoying the Babe straight away and dh has to dress baby etc so that's the only reason really I'd have one. 

Amazing my 3 year old woke at 6.30 both Saturday and Sunday but this morning 7.20!! Typical lol.


----------



## eppgirl

Im hoping so! Doctors around here arent that great. Idk why they wouldnt considering the bleeding to make sure everything is okay or not.

Bleeding seems to be on and off now, and it seems to be largely due to my constipation. After a rough bm had some bleeding but it stopped afterwards. Laid down and been resting, went to the bathroom about twenty minutes ago, and seen three little pieces of blood I call it pieces cause it didnt look like a clot but didnt fill the toilet either. Just feeling like its all over. &#128557;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've got my fingers firmly crossed that all is okay epp! 

Re: drugs vs natural. I had my son on 4 paracetamol (2 at 6am, 2 at 10am, he was born at 4:50pm) and about 40 mins of gas and air after they let me push for over an hour before realising I was still 9cm so put me on... some induction meds (no idea what. I was so done) because DS was getting a tad distressed and they wanted him out. They advised me I WOULD need the gas and air for the induction pains. But I gave up on it after about 40 mins and pushed without it. 

I would prefer to do it naturally this time around, but I'm not against taking all the drugs either. Like a PP said, I found it very empowering what my body could do when I left it to crack on. But you don't get any medals at the end do you and if i needed all the drugs I'd take them. 

I'd quite like a water birth this time around tho. It wasn't an option last time for me.


----------



## ChibiLena

Everything is fine. :) One healthy baby (yes, one! Haha, not two) with a strong heartbeat of 164. Measured 7w4d so only two days difference which the doctor said is totally fine. We kept my original due date of May 8th. I am very excited. :)))) Nearly told the doctor "There's our girl", when she showed us the sac and baby with beating heart on screen. I am very sure this baby is a girl, as I strongly suspected with my son he was a boy. Let's see what baby will reveal later on. ;) We will have our first big screening with blood and urine tests in four weeks' time.

So so sorry to hear you are still bleeding epp. I have all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh great news chi!!! That's lovely!!!

Happy 7weeks broken xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's great news Chi! I love hearing about everyone's positive scans. It fills me with hope! 

Just 8 days until mine. See what this little one is up too.


----------



## Huggles

So exciting Chibi!


----------



## Gray001

How exciting Chibi!!

Fingers crossed for you epp!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Yay chi brill news! 

Birth wise I'm just going to see what happens. DD1s labour was long (24 hours) and horrible and I had diamorphine (was awful wouldn't have again) and a failed epidural (didn't work!). I then pushed for two hours and needed to be stitched in theatre for a borderline 3rd degree tear. Meant I had a spinal block and was away from her for the first two hours of her life which sucked! 

DD2 completely the opposite! Labour was 1 hour 46 mins and drug free, not even g&a. She flew out! Was really painful and intense as so quick but I'd take that again any day over My first labour! Felt really empowered and in control in comparison. Was up and about 10 minutes after having her, was amazing. 

So will see what happens with this one!


----------



## ricschick

I felt so sick this morning! The worst I've felt! I didn't take my prenatals last night and I really do think that's why I felt so rough! They have b6 and ginger in so I definitely won't forget again!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chi great news on the scan! 
Ricschick sorry you are feeling awful!
I have my can in 4.5 hours. I'm not feeling nervous, not feeling excited either. I think I'm in self preservation mode right now. I feel sick and boobs hurt so that reassures me a bit. I'm ready for a positive outcome. The past 4 years has been hard.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck RnW!! Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Best of luck RnW!

Ricschick what prenatals are you taking. I could use some with ginger in them tbh. I'm just taking pregnacare and 5mg folic acid.


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Last time I gave birth naturally and it was a good experience, but still scary to think about those contractions again. Debating whether or not to just go the easy route and do an epidural this time around. Anyone else planning on a natural birth?

I would like to say I would do natural but I am the biggest baby!
My and my brother's labor was less than an hour each (start contractions to birth) and my mom barely had time for gas. I'd like that to be hereditary but she never got m/s and we see that has found me.

I'll try but probably whine for the drugs, lol.
I am more passionate about trying to lean against the bed and let gravity do more. On back fighting gravity baffles me and really goes against nature, imo.


----------



## cheluzal

After going to the ER Friday for fluids and a good Saturday, yesterday was rough! :/
I woke at 2:30am with severe ball of nausea pain and hubs found me on the couch at 7am with little piece of bread still clutched in hand.
I simply could not get things normal.

I decided to stop all Diclegis and Reglan--I really don't think they are working. I set my alarm and ate something every 2 hours, even through the night. It helped!

I'm better today and having more hunger pangs mixed with a nausea ball (annoying). Still can't stand upright and I'm really weak and unable to push through nausea pain. Mouth watering and I've asked hubs to bring me burger and fries when his class ends. So sick of pretzels, apples, grapes, and celery!

Emotionally, I'm not loving this kid yet, lol. I'm praying the m/s ends sooner than normal and I can feel normal again and really start enjoying this pregnancy, as it will be my first and last!

Still calling in to work until I can stand and teach 6 classes of middle schoolers properly. Ultrasound on Thursday.


----------



## Huggles

Cheluzal, so sorry the sickness is still hitting you so hard. I'm glad frequent eating seems to help. I really hope it eases up a bit for you soon.

RnW - good luck for your scan!

AFM, we had 2 friends over today for the afternoon (well, 3 friends but 2 families) and the 2 ladies and I were chatting about births (the one's sil is about to give birth) and discussing our different experiences (we all have vastly different stories), and then they got onto how they can't imagine having kids at a slightly older age, like now (we're all around 36, I'm about to turn 37), and DH and I were just staying silent and just like "ya, it is much harder when you're older" and they were just going on and on about how they so wouldn't have the patience to start from baby again now. 
I have no idea what their reactions will be when we reveal! Not sure if we'll do it next week after our scan (will be telling our families then), or if we'll wait until 10 or even 12 weeks rather. But ya, I think there'll be a fair amount of shock all around.


----------



## ricschick

Broken I'm taking seven seas prenatals they have 10mg of ginger in each tablet so I think they work well, I take those and 5mg of folic acid before bed. 

Oh chel that sounds a nightmare but good thinking about eating often!! I hope it eases for you!!! 

Huggles I think there all in self denial lol they world love another baby but put the idea down because they can't. (Maybe lol). Don't worry what they think anyway. Xx


----------



## KittenLifter

I canNOT keep up with y'all, but I love the energy and support of this group!



cheluzal said:


> Diclegis is over $200 WITH insurance. No generic in America yet....freaking crazy.

Holy moly. Maybe the 1/3 prescription I got really WAS $40. There was a note written on it that it should be for "total prescription," but man. If the other 2/3 is another $80, forget it.



ricschick said:


> Anyone bought any maternity clothes yet? Me and dh are going shopping next week, I already have maternity legggings but need tops and a maternity bra!!

Spent last week in Berlin for work and while I usually hate shopping, I decided to take myself out for a couple hours of not pretending I wasn't pregnant! Found a really lovely shop and got a couple new bras, a shirt, and a dress (they look like "normal" clothes and I love them). My husband and I are very entertained by nursing clips in the first trimester; I'll tell you that much. 



mrsstrezy said:


> Last time I gave birth naturally and it was a good experience, but still scary to think about those contractions again. Debating whether or not to just go the easy route and do an epidural this time around. Anyone else planning on a natural birth?

Planning on an unmedicated home birth! I mean, I know what they say about plans, but I might as well set some intentions. I've had friends who've done home births, hospital births, home births with a hospital transfer, epidurals, unmedicated...all I've really learned is that there's no One Right Way to do it as long as everyone comes out okay on the other side.

My mom had an unmedicated birth with me (long and miserable!), then planned to take whatever drugs they'd give her with my brother, but he was so fast there was no time!


Got my first "real" appointment this Friday; I think they'll do a scan then? I'm not actually certain anymore! That's with my usual NP; we're planning on working with midwives for most of this pregnancy (we're fortunate to be in an area where there are lots of very good ones), but it's nice to be at my usual doc to start. We met with a couple midwifery practices late last year/early this year, and found one practice we really liked. Husband wants to do more research (they're not super close to home), but I kinda just want to call it good.

So nice to be home after a week in Germany! Sea bands & Saltines kept me in a not-too-nauseated state, and regular meals with teammates seemed to help, too (very few choices to make, and lots of helpfully unfamiliar food!). Was overjoyed to realize I've got a team who won't pressure or pry about coffee or alcohol; didn't have to tell any of the white lies I'd expected. Whew!


----------



## ricschick

Kitten glad you had a good work trip!! I might try those sea bands!!


----------



## Huggles

ricschick said:


> Huggles I think there all in self denial lol they world love another baby but put the idea down because they can't. (Maybe lol). Don't worry what they think anyway. Xx

They both already have 2 kids and so are happy with their families and done with having more kids (it's really hard to finance more than 2 kids here. 3 is generally the max and that more often than not is because the third was an oopsie). So I think it's more just that they're done and totally not even thinking about expanding their families.

For me it certainly was denial and coping methods the past 2 years or so as I'd more or less come to terms with the fact I couldn't have more kids (2.5 years of trying with absolutely nothing to show for it). But as far as they go I just think they're all in a totally different phase of life.



Kittenlifter - good luck with your scan on Friday!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Relief, relief, relief! Baby is dating a few days ahead at 7 weeks with a lovely and strong heart rate of 150bpm! Only one seen, also a relief lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2357.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

Oh wonderful news!!!! Xx


----------



## Huggles

So awesome RnW! So excited for you!


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> Cheluzal, so sorry the sickness is still hitting you so hard. I'm glad frequent eating seems to help. I really hope it eases up a bit for you soon.
> 
> RnW - good luck for your scan!
> 
> AFM, we had 2 friends over today for the afternoon (well, 3 friends but 2 families) and the 2 ladies and I were chatting about births (the one's sil is about to give birth) and discussing our different experiences (we all have vastly different stories), and then they got onto how they can't imagine having kids at a slightly older age, like now (we're all around 36, I'm about to turn 37), and DH and I were just staying silent and just like "ya, it is much harder when you're older" and they were just going on and on about how they so wouldn't have the patience to start from baby again now.
> I have no idea what their reactions will be when we reveal! Not sure if we'll do it next week after our scan (will be telling our families then), or if we'll wait until 10 or even 12 weeks rather. But ya, I think there'll be a fair amount of shock all around.

Oh DO tell us their reaction after you tell them!
I'm 40 with my first...you take the hand the cards of life deal you.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Relief, relief, relief! Baby is dating a few days ahead at 7 weeks with a lovely and strong heart rate of 150bpm! Only one seen, also a relief lol.

How exciting!! Hope we all follow with similar news.

I've been alright today. Nausea tolerable (not go to work but be a lazy slug) and keeping food in me. Not enough liquids still so trying to suck down little bits every commercial.
Speaking of, I am SO sick of TV....ugh...I am getting cabin fever in the worst way but can't stand up and go anywhere. Hubs sleeps in guest room since I have a tray of food in his spot I use all night long. 

Anyone's mouth so...bleh? I want to brush all the time. It's not metallic, but just I guess like bile....that little soft spot in throat always feels like it's sour. Yuck.

Praying mine came quickly and can level out in the next week *crossing fingers*


----------



## Agcam

I'm sorry to say that my journey with all of you is over. :cry:

I'll be lurking, following your journeys, and wish all of you the very best.


----------



## ricschick

I'm so sorry agcam!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh no agcam; I'm so sorry.


RnW, what good news!


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

Hey Hey :) First day on this site, first post, first time being a mommy.. Recently moved to a different city so just me and the hubby atm+baby :D So excited to chat with all you lovely mommys and members of the group :) Expected due date 17 May 2018, please do add me into the group, May babies yayyyy! P.s super congratulations to all of us, grateful and blessed to be journeying momma hood, with you guys too. Peace and Love xx


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

agcam, so sorry to hear this, hope you have support and guidance around you at this time, lots of love, R xxx <3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agcam I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you. 

Welcom RPG.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: 

Can I join in? 

My name is Holly. I have 4 kids and I'm pregnant with number 5 ~ due on 5/31 :)


----------



## Huggles

So sorry agcam :hugs:

Welcome RPG and Holly :hi:


----------



## Sushai

So sorry agcam :hugs:

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So sorry agcam :hugs:

RnW congratulations on your scan! I'm glad it all looks good. 

Welcome to new girls. Congratulations!


----------



## eppgirl

I lost the baby. Thank you all for the support.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm so sorry eppgirl take care of yourself xxxxx



Welcome RP and holly!! Xx


----------



## Gray001

Sorry to hear agcam and eppgirl.

Congratulations RnW!

Welcome new ladies!

Does anybody else feel that time is going so slowly? I feel like I have been keeping my pregnancy secret for months!!!


----------



## Huggles

oh on, so sorry eppgirl :hugs:


----------



## Sushai

I'm so sorry eppgirl :hugs:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So sorry eppgirl. :hugs:

Grey I agree. It's been 3 weeks, but it feels like I've been keeping it secret forever.


----------



## Huggles

Feeling quite tearful today (and rather queasy). Think it's all the hormones and think everythign's just hitting me a bit hard as well. Stressing about announcing to all the different people. I have a timeline in mind of who I want to tell when, but everyone is so interconnected the news is likely to get leaked to certain groups by other groups before I wanted, so might land up having to tell everyone at the same time. Argh, it's so darn complicated. Just wish I was further along and everyone knew already.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I agree with you there Huggles. There's people I don't want to tell who will find out, people I "have" to tell who I know aren't gunna care and it's going to upset me. I wish it was all out in the open already.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Eppgirl im so sorry! Sending love your way. 

Gray- I feel as though it's been forever but the first few weeks always feels that way to me. 
We will start telling people because there is no real 'safe zone' for me anymore and my family and friends are so supportive no matter what. I want to honour this baby for as long as she (I'm feeling a girl) is with me.


----------



## mrsstrezy

So sorry to the ladies with losses:(:( Hopefully we'll be seeing you back on the pregnancy boards soon.

Cool to see all the moms that have given birth naturally here! Makes me ready to give it another go. 

Yesterday I felt terrible. I keep burping and the burping makes me nauseous, then I gag. Just looking at and smelling food is starting to make me feel sick. This is going to be fun when we move in 2.5 weeks:wacko: I won't be announcing that I'm pregnant until after we move, so the people who help us move are probably going to think I'm lazy because I may not be able to do as much as I would typically like.


----------



## ricschick

I've only told close family. May tell a few others after tomorrow if all is well! I am nervous about tomorrow I'm scared there will be no baby , it couldn't come soon enough!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs moving sounds awful! 
I'm feeling awful today and just want to go back to bed. Being self employed sucks! I wish I could call in sick. 
Anyone get headaches in pg? I get them every time so I feel totally hungover. On a happier note I found my Diclectin from my pg with my ds and it is still good. I will be getting another prescription as well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## ricschick

Thank you! 
I do I get headaches too and feel hungover in the mornings x


----------



## oliv

Hello!!! 

My Edd is the 28th of May


----------



## brw2016

Sorry to epp and agcam for the losses &#10084;

9 more days till my first scan ever! So excited to hopefully see baby and hear a heartbeat! 6wks+5 as of today. Almost threw up this morning, but besides that, I'm alright! Chest still hurts like crazy and I'm exhausted after traveling over 1,200 miles this weekend &#128540;Thankful for the symptoms though! And my bloat is horrible!!!! We haven't told anyone yet so sucking it in is getting really, really hard


I've never given birth before, but I'd love to try it naturally!! (With the option of some quick meds if it gets intolerable lol)


----------



## oliv

I had my ds naturally and my dd with an epidural. I had a 3rd degree tear with dd and was kept in for a few days longer due to us both having a fever during labour and the recovery was awful!! With ds I was home the next day and felt absolutely fine. I am going to try go naturally this time with the option of an epidural if indeed it. I didn't have time for it on ds!!


----------



## Huggles

Welcome Oliv

Mrsstrezy - good luck with the move. I hope you feel ok on the day.

RnW - I hope you feel better soon.

Ricschick - good luck for your scan!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome oliv!!!! X


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

Eppgirl, so sorry to hear of your loss, may you have the precious healing time recharging and recouperation required xx


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

Hey lovely ladies :) Are there any vegan/veggie mommys in this group? Been searching prenatals for the past week on/off, yet to find any that are 100%.. Garden of Life seemed good but they use Palm oil..

oooo and the Hubby is currently cooking eggs in the kitchen, Ladies they smell oh so edible, meh.. We're on a heatwave over here.. temps @30'c ish, only way to keep the house cool (ish) is to keep the windows closed. Eggy smell is yet to dissipate before this craving does


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

brw2016 said:


> Sorry to epp and agcam for the losses â¤
> 
> 9 more days till my first scan ever! So excited to hopefully see baby and hear a heartbeat! 6wks+5 as of today. Almost threw up this morning, but besides that, I'm alright! Chest still hurts like crazy and I'm exhausted after traveling over 1,200 miles this weekend ðThankful for the symptoms though! And my bloat is horrible!!!! We haven't told anyone yet so sucking it in is getting really, really hard
> 
> 
> I've never given birth before, but I'd love to try it naturally!! (With the option of some quick meds if it gets intolerable lol)


wow lots of travelling, glad you'll be getting your scan after having chance to settle :) natural birth sounds nice, are quick meds the over the counter ones?


----------



## Huggles

RPGrateful2Be said:


> Hey lovely ladies :) Are there any vegan/veggie mommys in this group? Been searching prenatals for the past week on/off, yet to find any that are 100%.. Garden of Life seemed good but they use Palm oil..
> 
> oooo and the Hubby is currently cooking eggs in the kitchen, Ladies they smell oh so edible, meh.. We're on a heatwave over here.. temps @30'c ish, only way to keep the house cool (ish) is to keep the windows closed. Eggy smell is yet to dissipate before this craving does

I'm confused as to why palm oil is bad but eggs are ok when asking about vegan? Isn't palm oil plant based and eggs are certainly not vegan to the best of my knowledge. Or am I being thick? Sorry, just not really understanding so well.


----------



## cheluzal

Heartfelt prayers and hugs to the losses, and genuine hellos to the new friends. :hugs:

TIME: Man, I am trying to take it one day at a time because I don't know how long I'll be bedridden and I am starting to break down. I've had to tell some co-workers earlier due to my indefinite leave but they are happy and helping out with subs and work, so...we were moving too but have to postpone it.

HEAT: It's Florida summer. Starting to cool but I had hubs turn the air down one more degree last night. Our bedroom stays warmer and I've been in panties only for over a week, lol. 

NAUSEA: I sat on the shower floor and made hubs wash my hair last night, but I'm feeling dreadful! I'm still waking and snacking every 2 hours but this morning was rough. Had him bring wastebasket by bed for the first time. My stupid body hates vomiting so all sits there. Stronger women may be able to function, but I cannot stand.
Hubs brought home OTC Emetrol, which made it worse. Just took a Diclegis on the off chance it works, but he's getting Phenergan script filled today. We shall see...

I'm BORED! Binging TV shows. Any suggestions? I don't do nudity/cursing so no Game of Thrones or the like, ha, thanks.


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> RPGrateful2Be said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused as to why palm oil is bad but eggs are ok when asking about vegan? Isn't palm oil plant based and eggs are certainly not vegan to the best of my knowledge. Or am I being thick? Sorry, just not really understanding so well.
> 
> I'm not vegan by any means but palm oil use is killing the orangutans and they are very endangered by their habitat destruction to get it.
> I know we try not to use it...didn't know about Garden of Life, dang.Click to expand...


----------



## KittenLifter

eppgirl, so sorry for your loss. <3


oliv, welcome! You're due on my birthday! (I think some other folks are due on my husband's birthday (1 May); it looks like we're going to be an all-May family for now!)



RPGrateful2Be said:


> Hey lovely ladies :) Are there any vegan/veggie mommys in this group? Been searching prenatals for the past week on/off, yet to find any that are 100%.. Garden of Life seemed good but they use Palm oil..

:wave: me! I'm vegan! I've been taking the Rainbow Life one-a-day prenatals (for like 5+ dang years at this point, ha). https://www.rainbowlight.com/prenatal-one-multivitamin.html They've been great and easy (as long as they don't get stuck in my throat lately...then the gagging starts), and they've got ginger as well as a few other nice additions.

Deva has one as well (https://www.devanutrition.com/vegan-prenatal-multivitamin-mineral-one-daily.html). Not sure how easy either of them are to find up in Canada, but they do exist!

I'm baffled by putting palm oil IN a vitamin!


----------



## brw2016

RPGrateful2Be said:


> brw2016 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to epp and agcam for the losses â¤
> 
> 9 more days till my first scan ever! So excited to hopefully see baby and hear a heartbeat! 6wks+5 as of today. Almost threw up this morning, but besides that, I'm alright! Chest still hurts like crazy and I'm exhausted after traveling over 1,200 miles this weekend ðThankful for the symptoms though! And my bloat is horrible!!!! We haven't told anyone yet so sucking it in is getting really, really hard
> 
> 
> I've never given birth before, but I'd love to try it naturally!! (With the option of some quick meds if it gets intolerable lol)
> 
> 
> wow lots of travelling, glad you'll be getting your scan after having chance to settle :) natural birth sounds nice, are quick meds the over the counter ones?Click to expand...

I honestly don't know what quick meds at this point - just something to help if I can't take it anymore! Lol


----------



## ricschick

Chel I'm so sorry your feeling so bad!! Hopefully the new script will help!! Xx

Craving something you can't have is so hard!! Funny how it's something you normally don't eat lol.


----------



## Huggles

Thanks, the link between palm oil and orangutans makes sense. I didn't know about it.

So sorry you're feeling so terrible cheluzal. It sounds very much to me like you might be one of those unlucky ones to have hyperemesis. I really hope it eases for you soon. It sounds truly dreadful.

As for binge watching - 2 total opposites but I love both Downton Abbey and Arrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Cheluzal I'm so sorry you are feeling so horrible. I feel like crap but by no means does it sound like you. I wish there was a quick remedy to help. 

RPG- I'm in Ontario and just trying not to move. We have no A/C (DH doesn't think we needs it- I could slaughter him right now) in our house but have kept everything including our curtains drawn for the last week. My car a/c decided to crap out on me over the weekend which has made getting places awful. The heat is doing me in. I hate to complain because winter is right around the corner but I can't manage this heat. 
On a side note I told my mom today that we are expecting. Worry was her first emotion mostly because she has been right by our side through our losses including being there for my sons birth in January. She IS feeling hopeful for us though. I expect this will be most people's reaction only because we have had such a hard time over the past few years.


----------



## cheluzal

Yeah, already diagnosed with hyperemesis. No vomiting but incapacitated.
On Diclegis 3/day, Reglan 2/day and trying 1 Phenergan at bedtime.
Seeing doc again Thursday.

I LOVE Downton and may have to watch again.
My friend also suggested Victoria.

Anyone watch Mr. Selfridge?


----------



## Huggles

RnW - I'm.glad you told your mom. The worry is totally understandable. I really hope you finally get your happy ending with this one.


----------



## Sushai

At the doctors. Been having some on and off brownish/pinkish spotting since My scan last week. This afternoon it came back bright red. :cry:


----------



## Gray001

Sorry your feeling so awful cheluzal. 

Oh Sushai i hope everything is ok!


----------



## ricschick

Sushai I hope everything is ok! Maybe the scan irritated your cervix of something xx



Cheluzal I've seen mr selfridge it's good!! I also love downton abbey! Hope your feeling more human today!! Xx


----------



## Huggles

Oh no Sushai! I really hope everything's ok. :hugs:


----------



## Foreign Chick

So sorry for your losses Agcam and Eppgirl... Sending prayers your way.

R&W <<<< yay to your little bean... Love how you refer to baby as she <3 according to Ramzi, that's what "she" is... Are you planing on finding out gender?

Welcome to the round RP & Holly :flow: Congratulations on your pregnancies.

Grey<<< I feel as I've been keeping it a secret forever too.... Only DH knows.

Sushai <<<< fx it's nothing serious. Thinking of you :hug:

Boy lots happens when you miss a day :D 
Basketball season is about to start at our school. I have one player and one cheerleader and let me tell yah, between practices and homework ( not to mention dinner, laundry, and picking up after a 3 year old) there is not much time left for anything else... Doesn't help that I feel like I've had no sleep in 7 days, which is not the case. Yikes... Sorry for the whining, I usually don't, must be hormones. Well while I'm at it, let's complain some more about nausea... Someone said on here before that they feel like they are starving all the time and once they eat something they are nauseated, that's how I've been feeling for the past 7 days NON STOP. This is all so new to me. I've not experienced any nausea with dd1&2 and only very little with dd3 but not through out the entire day.... Ok I'm done! Thanx for listening xx

Claire<<<< missed it yesterday... Happy belated 7 weeks :flower: ps love your wedding pic, beautiful couple <3


----------



## Sasha92

Ladies who have children already! 

Question: you know how much I love a holiday and after my dreams of hitting the carribean were killed I've seen an amazing deal to Turkey in April however if be 34W4D when I fly and 35W5D when I return. Easyjet (the airline id be flying with) allow you to fly up to 36 weeks with a doctors note so I'd be allowed to fly however as I've never been THAT pregnant before would you guys have wanted to fly at 34/35 weeks pregnant? :haha: It's such a good deal for an all inclusive week abroad but I don't want to waste money if I'd just feel huge and uncorftable... I went to Turkey this year in April and it wasn't too hot so I don't think heat would be a problem.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## ricschick

Thank you foreign chick :kiss:
Maybe your having a boy!!! I felt so sick with my girls but not really with my boy so might be opposite for you!! 

Sasha I've been away heavily pregnant and it was fine just get checked over by your gp first. Do it why not. Xx


Scan day is here!! 2.40pm I'm nervous and excited just really hoping for the best! Then hopefully once I no all is ok we are going shopping for a few maternity bits and out for dinner! Been eating quite a lot the last few days but it keeps the neausea away! I bought some sea bands too as I have to go on the tube in the morning as joanie has a eye appointment ( she has cataracts) and I don't want to feel ill on the tube!!


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for your scan ricschick!
I hope the seabands help tomorrow.


----------



## Huggles

I went to the mall this morning to have my eyebrows waxed. Walked around a bit after buying probiotics, immune booster (for DH), and another pregnancy magazine.
I have a rather round tummy naturally which tends to look 6 months pregnant on certain days. I normally try to suck it in as much as possible. Today I was just letting it hang and enjoying the fact that I AM pregnant! (Albeit too early to actually show :haha: ).


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> I have a rather round tummy naturally which tends to look 6 months pregnant on certain days. I normally try to suck it in as much as possible. Today I was just letting it hang and enjoying the fact that I AM pregnant! (Albeit too early to actually show :haha: ).

That is so funny. I'm very thin but now with this bloat I look 3-4 months and I did the same thing when away from my town (small town; teacher; gossip, lol).

NAUSEA: So Phenergan!! Might be my lifesaver! The hospital gave it the night before I felt truly normal but I attributed it to the IV fluids. I took half a pill last night a little after 11 and only woke now at 6 without major "I'm going to vomit right now but will cry in a hunched pathetic ball instead." I actually kept snoozing my alarms that go off every 2 hours and ate nothing through the night! HALLELUJAH! The angels rejoice! :happydance:

Now hoping OB agrees and calls in more--she was against Zofran. This was the hospital script. Seeing her for scan tomorrow.

Speaking of scans, let us know ricschick!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck for your scan Ricschick! Can't wait to see pics of your little bean. 

I've missed loads the last few days. I can't catch up ladies :haha:


----------



## brw2016

cheluzal said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> I have a rather round tummy naturally which tends to look 6 months pregnant on certain days. I normally try to suck it in as much as possible. Today I was just letting it hang and enjoying the fact that I AM pregnant! (Albeit too early to actually show :haha: ).
> 
> That is so funny. I'm very thin but now with this bloat I look 3-4 months and I did the same thing when away from my town (small town; teacher; gossip, lol).Click to expand...

Haha! We were away for a mini vacation this past weekend, so I enjoyed letting my bloat show where I didn't know anyone lol. I was just hoping no one would ask when I was due cause I'd be embarrassed to say it wasn't till May &#128514;


----------



## Sushai

I'm out ladies :cry: thanks for all your well wishes and concerns. My hcg is 290 after it being 58 three weeks ago. My spotting has decreased and has been replaced by lower back pain and cramps. 

I wish you all the best on your pregnancy journeys xx


----------



## Huggles

Oh no, so sorry Sushai :( :hugs:

Cheluzal, I'm so glad the new meds work! I really hope the doctor is willing to prescribe more.


----------



## cheluzal

brw2016 said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> I have a rather round tummy naturally which tends to look 6 months pregnant on certain days. I normally try to suck it in as much as possible. Today I was just letting it hang and enjoying the fact that I AM pregnant! (Albeit too early to actually show :haha: ).
> 
> That is so funny. I'm very thin but now with this bloat I look 3-4 months and I did the same thing when away from my town (small town; teacher; gossip, lol).Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! We were away for a mini vacation this past weekend, so I enjoyed letting my bloat show where I didn't know anyone lol. I was just hoping no one would ask when I was due cause I'd be embarrassed to say it wasn't till May &#128514;Click to expand...

I thought that too! They asked me when I went to the ER for fluids, and I replied with, "Even though it looks worse, just 6 weeks."


----------



## cheluzal

Sushai said:


> I'm out ladies :cry: thanks for all your well wishes and concerns. My hcg is 290 after it being 58 three weeks ago. My spotting has decreased and has been replaced by lower back pain and cramps.
> 
> I wish you all the best on your pregnancy journeys xx

:(:(


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So sushai:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

So sorry sushai xx


----------



## ricschick

We have 1 baby (phew) and a heartbeat!!!!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; put me at 6 weeks so back a week but they put me forward a week at last scan but she said it's not that accurate at this stage. So relieved x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Foreign Chick said:


> So sorry for your losses Agcam and Eppgirl... Sending prayers your way.
> 
> R&W <<<< yay to your little bean... Love how you refer to baby as she <3 according to Ramzi, that's what "she" is... Are you planing on finding out gender?
> 
> Welcome to the round RP & Holly :flow: Congratulations on your pregnancies.
> 
> Grey<<< I feel as I've been keeping it a secret forever too.... Only DH knows.
> 
> Sushai <<<< fx it's nothing serious. Thinking of you :hug:
> 
> Boy lots happens when you miss a day :D
> Basketball season is about to start at our school. I have one player and one cheerleader and let me tell yah, between practices and homework ( not to mention dinner, laundry, and picking up after a 3 year old) there is not much time left for anything else... Doesn't help that I feel like I've had no sleep in 7 days, which is not the case. Yikes... Sorry for the whining, I usually don't, must be hormones. Well while I'm at it, let's complain some more about nausea... Someone said on here before that they feel like they are starving all the time and once they eat something they are nauseated, that's how I've been feeling for the past 7 days NON STOP. This is all so new to me. I've not experienced any nausea with dd1&2 and only very little with dd3 but not through out the entire day.... Ok I'm done! Thanx for listening xx
> 
> Claire<<<< missed it yesterday... Happy belated 7 weeks :flower: ps love your wedding pic, beautiful couple <3

We will find out the gender. Because I will be 40 when having this baby I will have the Panorama test done around 10 weeks which also shows gender. 
I say complain when you need to! As women we put up with a lot especially when reproducing. 
Sushai I am so sorry!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Ricschick! So amazing


----------



## Huggles

Yay ricschick, that's awesome!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's great Ricschick!! They put me back a week at my scan too. I'm gunna hang on til the 12 week one to get a proper edd and adjust my tickers and stuff.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks everyone I'm so relieved and feel happier now. 
Me too broken as she said it was accurate at this stage so il just leave it as is til my next scan. X


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> We have 1 baby (phew) and a heartbeat!!!!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; put me at 6 weeks so back a week but they put me forward a week at last scan but she said it's not that accurate at this stage. So relieved x

Cool! Mine is tomorrow. Hope I get the same results.
I'm sure the kid will catch up. It's hard to know exactly this early, which is why so many people get dates changed.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> We will find out the gender. Because I will be 40 when having this baby I will have the Panorama test done around 10 weeks which also shows gender.
> I say complain when you need to! As women we put up with a lot especially when reproducing.
> Sushai I am so sorry!

Because I'm 40, I am refusing genetic testing. Abortion is not an option and I'm not trying again....I will love whatever comes out and I think I'd rather NOT know so I can enjoy the pregnancy. It's been so ugh so far, lol.
But early gender might be very tempting...


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> That's great Ricschick!! They put me back a week at my scan too. I'm gunna hang on til the 12 week one to get a proper edd and adjust my tickers and stuff.

Good idea.
If we know when we ovulated (I know for sure with opk which I kept doing up until bfp), I think some babies are slow to grow.
And I was 6 pounds even and my hubby is tall and thin too so our kid will probably be a little string bean and measure small...lol...


----------



## Foreign Chick

So sorry to hear sushai.... Best wishes :hugs: 

Hate to combine sad and happy comments... Have I not said, its time these early losses stop already, a while back? Grrrr 

Claire <<< <3 so happy for you! Hope to be in your shoes on Monday. Also when it comes to the Ramzi theory, because according to him youre having a Boy ;) Speaking of, I hope you're right as to my symptoms, BUT personally I'm not buying into them at all. My 3rd PG had me all fooled, literally EVERTHING was different to my previous 2. It completely had me believe it's a boy, yet here SHE is. Heheheh I'm going into it this time, thinking I'm not capable of growing the opposite ;) 

R&W<<<< I will also be doing early testing, probably Panorama. (Whichever the doc offers) I just need to know ASAP.
Thanx for the green light on my whining heheheh, felt better letting it out. I was so grumpy yesterday, wish I could have told the girls WHY, instead of just snapping at them :/


----------



## ricschick

A boy would be nice!!! We shall see!!
Cheluzal good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## hollyw79

ricschick said:


> Thanks everyone I'm so relieved and feel happier now.
> Me too broken as she said it was accurate at this stage so il just leave it as is til my next scan. X
> 
> View attachment 1014101

What a sweet little bub:cloud9:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Cheluzal- I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan. With how sick you are it would be surprising that baby isn't there and healthy. 
I have no intentions of terminating the pg but would rather be aware of what might be coming our way. Plus I am super impatient and want to know the sex so I can shop. Lol
Foreign- I'm not one to complain but when I feel like shit I like other people (mostly DH) know haha. Today has been better but I started taking Diclectin last night so hopefully it's helping. Eating the right amount of food also seems to play apart.


----------



## ricschick

Forgot to say It was awful tho for a minute I was laying there and the 2 ladies who were doing the scan ( 1 was training) had like stone faces and dh said he could see my heart beating!! I really thought it was going to be bad news and then finally she said now we have a baby with a hb!! I don't get why they can't tell you straight away it was the longest minute of my life!!! &#128580;


----------



## Sasha92

Thanks for answering ricschick! I'm going to think abit longer but I'm hoping to get something secured.

So happy your scan went well and you have a little bean and heartbeat! 



Sushai - I'm so sorry to hear this I wish you luck for the next cycle!


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Cheluzal- I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan. With how sick you are it would be surprising that baby isn't there and healthy.
> I have no intentions of terminating the pg but would rather be aware of what might be coming our way. Plus I am super impatient and want to know the sex so I can shop. Lol

That's what my husband said, ha!
I get knowing, I do, but I guess I don't want to know what's coming...plenty of time to stress later, ya know? I am impatient and that gender knowledge will be a hard carrot to ignore though!


----------



## mom and ttc

Hi, 
I am pregnant with my 4th! Total surprise! We were done and husband is scheduled for a vasectomy! But my iud apparently feel out (again) just this time unnoticed! I found out September 12, and going in tomorrow for an ultrasound. I&#8217;m due probably end of May, but I don&#8217;t know. 
My kids are 7, 5 and 9!! Months! 
I live in Hawaii and husband will be deployed when babybis due and no family within thousands of miles near us. This is more than just a surprise baby lol
I have had hyperemesis gravidarum with all babies and it has already set in and I&#8217;m throwing up about 7 times a day and just sooo tired/unmotivated


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Mom and sorry you are so sick!


----------



## KittenLifter

so so busy! I am certain I meant to say more, but...

mom, whew; what a rollercoaster! I'd say I hope it gets easier, and I do...but it doesn't seem like that's how HG rolls. :/

Sushai, I'm so sorry. I thought I'd get better at hearing these but it just breaks my heart. <3

ricschick, I saw your pic and just squealed "beeeeeean!" alone on the couch. The cat was very appreciative of my articulate comment. :laugh2:

chel, sooo happy that SOMETHING does the trick. Here's hoping your doc is fine with continuing that!

My sis had a 12-week scan today and is cheerily barfy with an almost-two-year-old. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## ChibiLena

Oh the joy of fighting not to throw up while brushing my teeth. I'd nearly forgotten about that pregnancy tidbit.


----------



## Gray001

Trying to catch up!

So sorry to hear Sushai.

Congratulations on the scan Ricschick!

Welcome Mom!

8 weeks today woohoo!! Still dragging but I love it when the ticker goes to a raspberry it's my favourite one haha!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ricschick said:


> Forgot to say It was awful tho for a minute I was laying there and the 2 ladies who were doing the scan ( 1 was training) had like stone faces and dh said he could see my heart beating!! I really thought it was going to be bad news and then finally she said now we have a baby with a hb!! I don't get why they can't tell you straight away it was the longest minute of my life!!! &#128580;

I so agree with you! Any silence makes me panic as I'm waiting for the "I'm sorry..." 
I had a delightful lady do my scan last week. Honestly she was lovely. She showed me what she could see at the end and also told me within a minute what she could see as well. I have some awful sonographers but she was lovely.


----------



## ricschick

Yay you found us mom!!! What a rollercoaster you've been on!! Everything will be fine. Xx

Good luck cheluzal for your scan what time is it? Xx

I have such a sore throat today!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 8 weeks Gray!

Welcome and congrats Mom! Sounds like you're in for quite a busy time!


----------



## Huggles

Was driving to work today thinking all my symptoms have left me and of course worrying as a result. No sore boobs anymore (I think that's the main one I look for). Then of course I did have a few bouts of nausea as I was driving which calmed me a little. And then just read this on the Ovia app "The placenta is picking up more and more of the burden of supporting your baby, meaning the hormonal toll could be less for you." Explains the loss of sore boobs! Definitely puts my mind at ease somewhat.
Totally and utterly exhausted today. Completely wiped out. And I even slept well so can't blame insomnia for a change. So that's at least still a symptom. Coupled with the ever popular constipation...

But ya, sometimes ovia's info does help to reassure one a little.


----------



## Huggles

Well it seems baby is getting me back for worrying about no symptoms. Feeling really rather nauseous this past hour.

Seems boob pain might be in the process of being replaced with nausea...


----------



## brw2016

Huggles said:


> Was driving to work today thinking all my symptoms have left me and of course worrying as a result. No sore boobs anymore (I think that's the main one I look for). Then of course I did have a few bouts of nausea as I was driving which calmed me a little. And then just read this on the Ovia app "The placenta is picking up more and more of the burden of supporting your baby, meaning the hormonal toll could be less for you." Explains the loss of sore boobs! Definitely puts my mind at ease somewhat.
> Totally and utterly exhausted today. Completely wiped out. And I even slept well so can't blame insomnia for a change. So that's at least still a symptom. Coupled with the ever popular constipation...
> 
> But ya, sometimes ovia's info does help to reassure one a little.

So glad you posted this because I was worrying when I woke up to almost normal feeling chest!! Ahh, don't like the symptoms, but I want them to reassure me lol

7 weeks today!! :) yay!! And my scan is a week from today... now how to get off work when everyone knows me there and will automatically know what's going on when I leave early?.....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gray- happy 8 weeks!

Huggles I had the same feeling when I woke up but then I ate and feel like I'm going to throw up! With ds my symptoms fluctuated. I would have days with nothing and then get a slap in the face with sore boobs and horrible nausea. It was like that from weeks 8-14. 
Dd had a horrible night so I ended up 'sleeping' with her in her tiny single bed! I feel like I've been hit by a bus. I'll be napping later for sure!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 7 weeks brw! I hope you're able to find a good excuse for your scan!

RnW - I hope you get to sleep in your own bed tonight and get some good rest.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome to the round >>>Mom & Congrats on your surprise pregnancy :flow:

Congrats on week 8 >>>> Gray & Congrats on week 7 >>>brw

Today also marks my 7 weeks, :happydance: 4 days til scan and counting down the hours ;)

Wishing everyone a Terrific Thursday :flower:


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> Was driving to work today thinking all my symptoms have left me and of course worrying as a result. No sore boobs anymore (I think that's the main one I look for). Then of course I did have a few bouts of nausea as I was driving which calmed me a little. And then just read this on the Ovia app "The placenta is picking up more and more of the burden of supporting your baby, meaning the hormonal toll could be less for you." Explains the loss of sore boobs! Definitely puts my mind at ease somewhat.
> Totally and utterly exhausted today. Completely wiped out. And I even slept well so can't blame insomnia for a change. So that's at least still a symptom. Coupled with the ever popular constipation...
> 
> But ya, sometimes ovia's info does help to reassure one a little.

Oh, how I hope that is true with me.
I'm 7 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## cheluzal

brw2016 said:


> 7 weeks today!! :) yay!! And my scan is a week from today... now how to get off work when everyone knows me there and will automatically know what's going on when I leave early?.....

Everyone at work will know you're getting a scan if you leave early? I'm confused. Where do you work?


----------



## cheluzal

Leaving in 3.5 hours to meet hubby and drive to OB's office.
I'm 7 weeks tomorrow, but still a little scared.
Really praying for a heartbeat. Like stated, too much morning sickness and awesome hcg levels to not have _something _in there, lol.


----------



## brw2016

cheluzal said:


> brw2016 said:
> 
> 
> 7 weeks today!! :) yay!! And my scan is a week from today... now how to get off work when everyone knows me there and will automatically know what's going on when I leave early?.....
> 
> Everyone at work will know you're getting a scan if you leave early? I'm confused. Where do you work?Click to expand...


It's a small community and they ask all the time if we're pregnant, so if I have to take off work for the afternoon (which I never do), it's probably going to make people suspicious. So that's making me paranoid! Lol


----------



## Huggles

Good luck cheluzal!!!

I'm finally less than a week away from my scan! 6 more days!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck to ladies gettting their scans today and tomorrow! I have 5 more sleeps until mine.


----------



## ricschick

Thinking of you cheluzal x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can't wait to hear the good news Cheluzal!


----------



## Gray001

Good luck Cheluzal!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hello everyone!

I've been super crap at keeping up this last week. Been soooo tired, working all day and can't stay awake past 8pm most nights (it's 8.25pm here and this is late for me going by recent nights haha!) Been having some super sick days and some days where I can not stop eating but the exhaustion is constant, I don't remember being this tired with my other two!

Sorry for the losses and congrats for the scans... I've tried to keep the first page updated with newbies too but may well have missed some- let me know if I've missed you!!


----------



## ricschick

Hope everything is ok cheluzal? Xx


----------



## cheluzal

Heartbeat detected immediately at 134 beats per minute!
She wasted no time telling me, lol. :happydance:

I'm measuring only 2 days less than I predicted, so I'm technically 6W4D today and my new due date is now May 20! Guess I'll change tickers.
She said these early ones were most accurate for dates since the later ones have genetics (tall, short, etc.) kicking in. My hubs and I are both tall people so hoping for a tall one.

I don't want to put it up because Ramzi will get my hopes up or piss me off, rofl...just kidding...but I really want a boy.


----------



## ricschick

Oh wonderful news!!!! I'm so pleased!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay cheluzal!!


----------



## brw2016

Yay cheluzal! Glad to hear :)


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh hooray; so glad to hear about the good scan, cheluzal!


I'm pretty sure I've got a scan tomorrow morning but now I'm second-guessing myself and wondering if it's just everything ELSE they'll be doing. I can never remember anything that's not written down from doctor's appointments. We'll see!


----------



## mom and ttc

6 weeks 1 day and saw hb due may 23rd had a scan this morning


----------



## Huggles

So glad for you cheluzal!
Yay mom, that's awesome!
Good luck with your appointment kittenlifter!

Regarding dates, with my previous pg my gyne only uses the scan at 10 weeks to accurately measure due date. He says that before that if he measured even half a millimetre incorrectly it changes the date by a number of days. With both my boys I measured about a week behind at 7 weeks, but right on time at 11 weeks.

Emzy, good to see you back again. I totally hear you on the exhaustion front. These days I put my son to bed and crawl I to bed myself immediately after, which is usually 8:20ish. If I didn't have to get him to bed I'd probably be asleep by 7 :haha:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on seeing heartbeats Chel and Mom!

Chel<<< Ramzi is truly 50/50. I still think it's fun speculating, no different than the baking soda test or the cabbage test IMO. With DD3 all these OWT pointed towards BOY for me and I knew better than putting too much thought into them yet it was still fun ;) I have no blue dust to share, but hope you get your boy.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Great news about the scan chel and mom!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh fantastic mom! I have the same due date at the moment! Although this may change at my 12 week scan!! 

I'm so exhausted it's ridiculous lol like my whole body aches by the end of the day!! But we off down our caravan later for the weekend so that will be a nice little break!! 

Good luck for today's scans!! Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats on the happy scan Mom and good luck kittenlifter at your appt. 

I hear ya on the exhaustion ladies. I'm struggling to get anything done. I have so many things I need to do in my house but the thought of anything sends me to my bed.


----------



## oliv

Our 1st scan is scheduled for the 6th of November, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Sasha92

Chelzul so glad your little bean is ok!

I'm going to the GP later I'm hoping to get a scan date or at least speak to a midwife. Can't believe I'm only 6 weeks it feels like I've known for months now. Is this dragging for anybody esle or it it just me lol


----------



## ricschick

It's completely dragging !! Especially as I've been put back a week lol feel like I've hovered around the 6week mark for ages!! Lol. 

My goodness the amount of cm I have is crazy!! Had to use a pantyliner today!! &#128563;


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> My goodness the amount of cm I have is crazy!! Had to use a pantyliner today!! &#128563;

Tell me about it! I felt/looked like I peed my panties yesterday at my scan. I wore a dress and just hiked it up and slipped off the panties and put to side. My husband's face, rofl...I'm like, "There is no shame in the baby game."


----------



## cheluzal

mom and ttc said:


> 6 weeks 1 day and saw hb due may 23rd had a scan this morning

Woot!


----------



## cheluzal

Foreign Chick said:


> Congrats on seeing heartbeats Chel and Mom!
> 
> Chel<<< Ramzi is truly 50/50. I still think it's fun speculating, no different than the baking soda test or the cabbage test IMO. With DD3 all these OWT pointed towards BOY for me and I knew better than putting too much thought into them yet it was still fun ;) I have no blue dust to share, but hope you get your boy.

I know, I know...but I think everyone would say girl based on the scan! Nooooo, rofl.
Hoping I have a little boy. My brother has only girls and my husband is the youngest of 5 boys. His dad died unexpectedly 2 years ago, and I really want that relationship to carry forth to him now.


----------



## cheluzal

oliv said:


> Our 1st scan is scheduled for the 6th of November, I can't wait!!!

Good grief, that seems so far away--how can you stand it?


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> Chelzul so glad your little bean is ok!
> 
> I'm going to the GP later I'm hoping to get a scan date or at least speak to a midwife. Can't believe I'm only 6 weeks it feels like I've known for months now. Is this dragging for anybody esle or it it just me lol

Oh, it's dragging. I think being bedridden makes it worse. My days so SO.LONG! I'm sick of TV, tired of internet...need to finish my novel at least.

I brought home student essays to grade but have no desire...bleh...wish nausea would LEAVE already so I could return to work. Gossipy teachers are starting to gossip...:growlmad: Trying to work the "kidney stone/complications" angle...hey, I did have one!


----------



## Sasha92

Chezual: I think I need to get a book or something... just want to get to 12 weeks so badly why is it taking so long lol trying to have little milestones to hit outside of the pregnancy so I have something esle to look forward to but so far it's not working.

Went for my Medical the nurse was shocked they didn't book me a midwife appointment at the same time as the medical so I'll be having a phonecall appointment Monday morning. Such a long process.


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> Chezual: I think I need to get a book or something... just want to get to 12 weeks so badly why is it taking so long lol trying to have little milestones to hit outside of the pregnancy so I have something esle to look forward to but so far it's not working.
> 
> Went for my Medical the nurse was shocked they didn't book me a midwife appointment at the same time as the medical so I'll be having a phonecall appointment Monday morning. Such a long process.

I love reading but it's hard to concentrate at times. I have scads of books though!
My next appointment is 2 weeks but it's an insurance one: talk through benefits, sign all the consent forms, etc...boring but saves a lot of time later on I guess.

I'm trying to find small milestones too. Yesterday's scan was nice. Now if I can get through this week, to week 8. I'm so sick of being sick!! Just took another half pill to see if taking 1 every 12 hours will help. At least I can sleep through the night now and have a small appetite. Didn't see dr yesterday and need to call for a refill. I got this from ER and pray dr agrees! It's the only thing that works!


----------



## mrsstrezy

I'm so far behind, as I didn't check in yesterday. I threw up for the first time last night, and then also threw up this morning. I didn't start vomiting until 8 weeks last time, so I'm super worried that the nausea is just going to be worse in a couple weeks when the pregnancy hormone peaks! Smells are driving me nuts and I've started getting super picky with food...the sight of most foods disgusts me. I forgot how horrible this feels. Makes me feel even worse for the people who have HG...I don't know how you do it. I guess there's no choice right?! I find myself feeling paranoid that I will develop HG in a couple weeks if the nausea is this bad already. Ugh! All I do this pregnancy is worry. Earlier today I was worrying about dying while in labor. What the heck? Wish I could take a chill pill, lol. At least the MS is a reassurance that there's still a baby in there!!


----------



## oliv

cheluzal said:


> oliv said:
> 
> 
> Our 1st scan is scheduled for the 6th of November, I can't wait!!!
> 
> Good grief, that seems so far away--how can you stand it?Click to expand...

Our first scan is always around the 12 week mark unless there is need for an earlier one. The do medical history as blood work at this appointment too!! Was the same on my last two so I'm just used to it now. Then our next scan is 20 weeks


----------



## cheluzal

oliv said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oliv said:
> 
> 
> Our 1st scan is scheduled for the 6th of November, I can't wait!!!
> 
> Good grief, that seems so far away--how can you stand it?Click to expand...
> 
> Our first scan is always around the 12 week mark unless there is need for an earlier one. The do medical history as blood work at this appointment too!! Was the same on my last two so I'm just used to it now. Then our next scan is 20 weeksClick to expand...

I have heard that, even in the States here. I guess so many of us get early scans (I'm 40 so that's why), I forget many still do it the regular way.
Good luck!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> I'm so far behind, as I didn't check in yesterday. I threw up for the first time last night, and then also threw up this morning. I didn't start vomiting until 8 weeks last time, so I'm super worried that the nausea is just going to be worse in a couple weeks when the pregnancy hormone peaks! Smells are driving me nuts and I've started getting super picky with food...the sight of most foods disgusts me. I forgot how horrible this feels. Makes me feel even worse for the people who have HG...I don't know how you do it. I guess there's no choice right?! I find myself feeling paranoid that I will develop HG in a couple weeks if the nausea is this bad already. Ugh! All I do this pregnancy is worry. Earlier today I was worrying about dying while in labor. What the heck? Wish I could take a chill pill, lol. At least the MS is a reassurance that there's still a baby in there!!

Wait, wait, wait--you mean my MS hasn't even peaked yet???!?
It can get worse?!? NO! Nope, nope, nuh-uh.... :cry::cry::cry:

I refuse!!!! LOL! I guess I have no choice, but I don't want it getting worse. *stomps feet* I want my worst to have sprang to the party early, and it eases well before W12.

I just counted my sick days left and I have enough to take me to W12, then it's all unpaid. Really, truly praying it stops. My oldest BIL (pastor) just called and I have him praying, too...lol...everyone helps, especially those with a closer connection to God. I had to drop choir so had to tell Minister of Music early (sworn to secrecy).


----------



## KittenLifter

No scan today! Ha ha, of course. Lots of blood (seven vials!) but we have the BEST phlebotomist at our office (we call him Frank the Vampire at home), so tbh I actually really like blood draws now (!). (My husband and I inevitably come home talking about how great it was when we get our blood drawn.) And I got to teach him about the huge blood volume increase in pregnancy! Fun to teach a phlebotomist something about blood. :D 

Gotta call the hospital to schedule the ding-dang scan &#8212; in three weeks! HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO WAIT. My sister was very encouraging, said she thought the same thing with her first, and then it was like nope, just talking and blood.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> No scan today! Ha ha, of course. Lots of blood (seven vials!) but we have the BEST phlebotomist at our office (we call him Frank the Vampire at home), so tbh I actually really like blood draws now (!). (My husband and I inevitably come home talking about how great it was when we get our blood drawn.) And I got to teach him about the huge blood volume increase in pregnancy! Fun to teach a phlebotomist something about blood. :D
> 
> Gotta call the hospital to schedule the ding-dang scan  in three weeks! HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO WAIT. My sister was very encouraging, said she thought the same thing with her first, and then it was like nope, just talking and blood.

3 weeks! ARG! The torture.

7 vials?! Holy crum--what are they doing??


----------



## KittenLifter

4 (or 5?) of them were for the obstetric panel (which I think was things like thyroid & A1C and...the...other stuff that I forget), and the other 3 were for other stuff. I know at least one or two were for "let's be 100% certain you didn't somehow manifest an STI."

Cannot WAIT to get lab results. Our office switched to putting them online a couple years ago and I LOVE getting to see all the details.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> 4 (or 5?) of them were for the obstetric panel (which I think was things like thyroid & A1C and...the...other stuff that I forget), and the other 3 were for other stuff. I know at least one or two were for "let's be 100% certain you didn't somehow manifest an STI."
> 
> Cannot WAIT to get lab results. Our office switched to putting them online a couple years ago and I LOVE getting to see all the details.

Nerd, lol.
That's a lot of tests. Mine hasn't said anything of the sort.
I see an OB again in 3 weeks, so we shall see...I'll be near 9 weeks.
Although I did have a lot of bloodwork done in the ER last weekend, which they have access to, so maybe some stuff was done. I shall check!

AFM, I am burning up and freezing out the hubs. I strip into panties only as he's snuggling a pillow. Then I just crashed and my alarm went off on cell right.by.my.head and I didn't wake. That is not me. He had to get up and turn it off, lol. 
Then I had to banish his toothpaste. UGH, does it stink!


----------



## KittenLifter

Yeah, I feel like 8/9 weeks is when they start doing the "oh we could start sucking your blood FOR SCIENCE and also safety and knowledge" thing? That's cool and all but GIMME MAH ULTRASOUND PLZ. Oh well. That's what I get for sneaking in under the "young primigravida/elderly primigravida" wire. I know I'll get there; working on patience. (Also, wtf is up with these terms? I looked my visit notes up in my doc's online patient thing and 4 weeks ago was "supervision of young primigravida??" If I was a year and a month older you'd call me elderly! THIS IS ALL MADE UP)

And oh man, the temperature thing. Yep. We FINALLY got some cooler weather here today and I have been craving it. The bedroom is never too cold anymore, though. This month and a half of a slight "fever" from my usual temperatures has been weird!


----------



## ChibiLena

Had to leave work early yesterday because I was feeling so poorly. Went to the doctor his morning and I have a sinus infection. Need to take antibiotics. Very thankful that there are some that are safe to take in pregnancy.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good lord I didn't check in for a day and I'm miles behind now. Heck! Happy weekend ladies. I hope everyone gets some time to relax a bit. 

I'm going to look at my house and be too exhausted to get up and clean it. Then he mad about it. Yknow fun stuff.


----------



## Foreign Chick

cheluzal said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on seeing heartbeats Chel and Mom!
> 
> Chel<<< Ramzi is truly 50/50. I still think it's fun speculating, no different than the baking soda test or the cabbage test IMO. With DD3 all these OWT pointed towards BOY for me and I knew better than putting too much thought into them yet it was still fun ;) I have no blue dust to share, but hope you get your boy.
> 
> I know, I know...but I think everyone would say girl based on the scan! Nooooo, rofl.
> Hoping I have a little boy. My brother has only girls and my husband is the youngest of 5 boys. His dad died unexpectedly 2 years ago, and I really want that relationship to carry forth to him now.Click to expand...

you can share your bean with us, I'm not going to make any gender comments, I promise :)

Sorry to hear about your FIL passing unexpectedly xx


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear you're sick Chibi. I hope the antibiotics help quickly.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry some are sick at the moment! I've come down with a cold too!! Our ammune systems are low in pregnancy that's why we tend to pick everything up!! 
I'm still waiting for an appointment with the mw hopefully il receive one by next week!!


----------



## Sasha92

I'm feeling really sick aswell. Just feel run down all the time. I wish I could spend the next 9 months on the sofa wrapped in a blanket! It's getting harder and harder to his this pregnancy as my work collueges are already asking me if I'm alright. Luckily we have had a cold bug go around the branch so I've been blaming it on that so far but im not sure how long that white lie will last! 

I'm not sure what it's like where you ladies are but in sure in the UK any time you take off related to pregnancy is paid and not counted towards sick days! It's classed as gender discrimination or something like that.

When I had 2 weeks off due to my misscarrige it didn't affect any of my sick days and I got full pay. I know of other woman who have taken days off due to sickness during pregnancy and they have said the same.


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> I'm feeling really sick aswell. Just feel run down all the time. I wish I could spend the next 9 months on the sofa wrapped in a blanket! It's getting harder and harder to his this pregnancy as my work collueges are already asking me if I'm alright. Luckily we have had a cold bug go around the branch so I've been blaming it on that so far but im not sure how long that white lie will last!
> 
> I'm not sure what it's like where you ladies are but in sure in the UK any time you take off related to pregnancy is paid and not counted towards sick days! It's classed as gender discrimination or something like that.
> 
> When I had 2 weeks off due to my misscarrige it didn't affect any of my sick days and I got full pay. I know of other woman who have taken days off due to sickness during pregnancy and they have said the same.

Lucky. I'm in Florida and work for the county (teacher) and we get 6 weeks UNPAID maternity leave. That's it!
We are overworked and under-leaved in comparison to the Western world. UGH.
I'm using all my sick days (which accrue over years) to just stay put in bed...I don't handle nausea well and with it so crippling, I would be a mess in front of students.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Yeah, I feel like 8/9 weeks is when they start doing the "oh we could start sucking your blood FOR SCIENCE and also safety and knowledge" thing? That's cool and all but GIMME MAH ULTRASOUND PLZ. Oh well. That's what I get for sneaking in under the "young primigravida/elderly primigravida" wire. I know I'll get there; working on patience. (Also, wtf is up with these terms? I looked my visit notes up in my doc's online patient thing and 4 weeks ago was "supervision of young primigravida??" If I was a year and a month older you'd call me elderly! THIS IS ALL MADE UP)

I am a "geriatric mother" in our terms. Awesome. :growlmad:


----------



## cheluzal

ChibiLena said:


> Had to leave work early yesterday because I was feeling so poorly. Went to the doctor his morning and I have a sinus infection. Need to take antibiotics. Very thankful that there are some that are safe to take in pregnancy.

Boo! I had a mild UTI a couple weeks ago but my tummy was so sick I stopped the pills after 3-4 days, not the 10 he wanted!
Had them check urine on Tuesday and they saw nothing. Crossing fingers it stays that way. I try to keep up with probiotic still. Took nauseous to take antibiotic. I was given Keflex and it was pretty tame...not like Flagyl (puke).


----------



## cheluzal

Foreign Chick said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on seeing heartbeats Chel and Mom!
> 
> Chel<<< Ramzi is truly 50/50. I still think it's fun speculating, no different than the baking soda test or the cabbage test IMO. With DD3 all these OWT pointed towards BOY for me and I knew better than putting too much thought into them yet it was still fun ;) I have no blue dust to share, but hope you get your boy.
> 
> I know, I know...but I think everyone would say girl based on the scan! Nooooo, rofl.
> Hoping I have a little boy. My brother has only girls and my husband is the youngest of 5 boys. His dad died unexpectedly 2 years ago, and I really want that relationship to carry forth to him now.Click to expand...
> 
> you can share your bean with us, I'm not going to make any gender comments, I promise :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your FIL passing unexpectedly xxClick to expand...

Can't do it. It already looks girl, I can tell, but I'm in denial. I know it's not exact. I do question the 97% accuracy. Just a cursory glance at numerous boards will show too many women having it wrong.

Yeah, FIL moved in with my hubby (we were dating) since my MIL has been passed for awhile and my hubs was single. They would drink coffee on the patio every morning...just a great relationship.
My FIL was a retired pastor and just a super nice man. The day my hubby had to put down a dog, he came home and found FIL dead at the kitchen table...it was traumatic and the darkest time for us...that's why I want my hubby to be the "Pop" now and reclaim that relationship in the other direction...here's praying.


----------



## mrsstrezy

cheluzal said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on seeing heartbeats Chel and Mom!
> 
> Chel<<< Ramzi is truly 50/50. I still think it's fun speculating, no different than the baking soda test or the cabbage test IMO. With DD3 all these OWT pointed towards BOY for me and I knew better than putting too much thought into them yet it was still fun ;) I have no blue dust to share, but hope you get your boy.
> 
> I know, I know...but I think everyone would say girl based on the scan! Nooooo, rofl.
> Hoping I have a little boy. My brother has only girls and my husband is the youngest of 5 boys. His dad died unexpectedly 2 years ago, and I really want that relationship to carry forth to him now.Click to expand...
> 
> you can share your bean with us, I'm not going to make any gender comments, I promise :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your FIL passing unexpectedly xxClick to expand...
> 
> Can't do it. It already looks girl, I can tell, but I'm in denial. I know it's not exact. I do question the 97% accuracy. Just a cursory glance at numerous boards will show too many women having it wrong.
> 
> Yeah, FIL moved in with my hubby (we were dating) since my MIL has been passed for awhile and my hubs was single. They would drink coffee on the patio every morning...just a great relationship.
> My FIL was a retired pastor and just a super nice man. The day my hubby had to put down a dog, he came home and found FIL dead at the kitchen table...it was traumatic and the darkest time for us...that's why I want my hubby to be the "Pop" now and reclaim that relationship in the other direction...here's praying.Click to expand...

Omg!!! I am so so sorry. I lost my dad this year and its been very hard. I couldnt imagine finding him dead though. How horrible for your husband. It seems we lose the best men way too soon. 

Feeling better today so far after relentless nausea all day yesterday. Thank god. We move in two weeks and I have barely anything done. All I want to do is lay down tho.


----------



## mom and ttc

emzywemzy83 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I thought I'd start group for those with babies due in May 2018 :flower: Let me know your EDD and I'll add it below
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> *BFPS and EDDs:*
> 
> *1st May:* Traveling mom
> 
> *2nd May:* Kuji, KyGirl12, Debi
> 
> *6th May: *Reiko_ctu
> 
> *8th May:* hope2bmother, ChibiLena
> 
> *10th May:* Gray001, KittenLifter
> 
> *11th May:* maybe_baby_, Bea32
> 
> *12th May:* Flourish :angel: , Boognishrises :angel:
> 
> *13th May:* JWC13 :angel: , Agcam :angel: , KG706
> 
> *14th May: * Huggles, BrokenfoREVer
> 
> *15th May:* emzywemzy83, aidensxmomma
> 
> *17th May:* Foreign Chick, ReadynWaiting, MrsSnail
> 
> *18th May:* cheluzal
> 
> *19th May:* brw2016
> 
> *20th May:* becsboo, ricschick, Rach87 :angel:
> 
> *22nd May:* Sasha92
> 
> *23rd May:* Pea123
> 
> *25th May:* Wicky78
> 
> *26th May:* lbourgeois
> 
> *28th May:* Oliv
> 
> *29th May:* eppgirl :angel:
> 
> *30th May:* CastawayBride
> 
> 
> We have an awesome signature, made by a very talented BnB member for us!
> 
> To add it to your profile, follow these instructions:
> 
> -copy and paste the code below into your signature
> *-before you save it, remove the gaps between the [ and URL and [ and IMG*
> 
> [ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2445959-may-2018-babies-26-bfps-so-far.html"][ IMG]https://image.ibb.co/gLeXjF/May_Marvels.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Can you add me for May 23 please, scan confirmed that day


----------



## emzywemzy83

Geriatric mother haha! Am I classed as geriatric at 34?! This pregnancy is definitely harder on me than my other two. I was 26 and 28 those pregnancies and whilst I was sicker, I definitely feel crapper this time! That could just be because I'm working full time and already have two kids! 

We are so lucky with our maternity rights in the Uk. IM classed as local authority and get 6 weeks 90% pay, then another 21 weeks half pay plus statutory maternity pay. Then if I want it another 26 weeks just statutory maternity pay. I'll be taking 6 months mat leave then going back full time. Hubby works part time from home so he'll be the house hubby this time! I did it the last two times so it's his turn haha 

Out of interest, what do you all do for a living? I'm an HR Manager for a group of schools (a multi academy trust). I'm based on the site of my girls school which is super handy and it's only 10 minutes walk from my house! I'm also studying part time for a masters degree in Human Resource Management so my life's slightly hectic at the mo!!


----------



## ricschick

I'm a sahm, used to be a travel agent. 
My nausea pops up now and again but thankfully nothing to bad! I'm hungry tho!!! And very tired!


----------



## Sasha92

Chezual 6 weeks unpaid is absolutely crazy I don't know how you guys in the US do it!

We can have up to 12 months in the UK it's not all full pay it depends on the company you work for (mine is full pay for 16 weeks) but everybody is entitled to SMP (statory maternity pay) which is around £600 a month from the government for the first 9 months if you choose to take the last 3 then you get nothing.

I've always said I'd love to live in the USA but I don't know how I would cope lol


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Omg!!! I am so so sorry. I lost my dad this year and its been very hard. I couldnt imagine finding him dead though. How horrible for your husband. It seems we lose the best men way too soon.

Tell me about it. 
My only sibling, little brother, died in 2011 after being in a vegetative state after going through a windshield in 2008 (wear your seat belts, people). But it was due to some drunk driver..arg...mom could not let him die (not on life support) so we took 24/7 care at my house and mom moved in. 

It was brutal, exhausting, and rewarding. I could get an honorary RN after that! He died (unexpectedly as his body was very healthy and he had no pneumonia or anything) when we were on either side just talking and playing with his fingers...just quietly stopped breathing.

I wrote an article about it and got it published in a national grief journal. 
I cry sometimes knowing my child will never get to meet their Uncle Chris...such a warm heart. I also want a boy so I can give him Christopher as a middle name!


----------



## cheluzal

emzywemzy83 said:


> Geriatric mother haha! Am I classed as geriatric at 34?! This pregnancy is definitely harder on me than my other two. I was 26 and 28 those pregnancies and whilst I was sicker, I definitely feel crapper this time! That could just be because I'm working full time and already have two kids!
> 
> We are so lucky with our maternity rights in the Uk. IM classed as local authority and get 6 weeks 90% pay, then another 21 weeks half pay plus statutory maternity pay. Then if I want it another 26 weeks just statutory maternity pay. I'll be taking 6 months mat leave then going back full time. Hubby works part time from home so he'll be the house hubby this time! I did it the last two times so it's his turn haha
> 
> Out of interest, what do you all do for a living? I'm an HR Manager for a group of schools (a multi academy trust). I'm based on the site of my girls school which is super handy and it's only 10 minutes walk from my house! I'm also studying part time for a masters degree in Human Resource Management so my life's slightly hectic at the mo!!

Geriatric is 35 and up, I'm told.

I'm a middle school English teacher and I'm working on my PhD at the university. I've done all coursework and passed the 3-day, 4 hours/day qualifying exam....just on dissertation--and I hate it! I enjoy teaching and pedagogy, NOT research.


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> Chezual 6 weeks unpaid is absolutely crazy I don't know how you guys in the US do it!
> 
> We can have up to 12 months in the UK it's not all full pay it depends on the company you work for (mine is full pay for 16 weeks) but everybody is entitled to SMP (statory maternity pay) which is around £600 a month from the government for the first 9 months if you choose to take the last 3 then you get nothing.
> 
> I've always said I'd love to live in the USA but I don't know how I would cope lol

Good grief! Why is everyone trying to come here then....go to the UK! It's better for your babies, rofl!
That is SUCH a sweet deal, truly.

I love the USA and it's a great place to live in 90% of the places, but "The American Dream" and leftover capitalism means we work for our way (well, most of us). Mom stays at home cooking cherry pie...it's not those times anymore but the wages and work life never caught up.
We work too much, never take off sick, etc. I don't see it every changing sadly.

My baby is due 5 days before the end of the year, which is perfect! I'm off for summer anyway so it won't change anything for almost 3 months. I can take a leave and they will hold my position with a sub (unpaid though) and once we move back in my townhome we won't have 2 mortgages and can afford it. 
I'd like to finish dissertation (December 2018 is deadline) and get a different job away from teenagers, and which pays more!


----------



## Sasha92

Chezual sorry to hear about your losses. Looking after your brother like that you are amazing!

Yeah maternity in the UK is quite good in comparison but there's still some who would complain.


----------



## oliv

In ireland we have 26 weeks state paid leave &#8364;235 a week and then can take up to 16 weeks unpaid after that. Depending on your company some may top up your maternity pay so you get a full wage each month


----------



## Gray001

I'm in the UK and with my job we get 18 weeks full pay then 21 weeks statutory which I think is really good so if all goes well I will go back to work in March as we also get all the holiday we should of been entitled to whilst we were off plus the 8 bank holidays if your maternity leave falls over them so that's almost another 6 weeks off on full pay at the end! 

Oh my goodness this tiredness is hitting me hard! I try not to complain as I have no other symptoms but for the past 2 days I've hardly managed to get off the sofa. Have been trying to play games with DS that just involve lying/sitting on the floor! Luckily he still has a 2 hour nap in the afternoon so I sleep then when I'm not at work but my goodness I feel so lazy!!


----------



## cinnamum

May 31st for me pls xx baby#6

My tickers are all off ATM. I can't seem to edit them on my iPhone xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

In Canada we get a full year of mat leave (they divide it/label it differently so dads can also take it) at 60% and depending on where you work they may top you up. I'm self employed (caterer) and haven't paid in to it so now I have to figure out how we are going to work it. I can still get my hours in I'll just have to work more. 
I'm also struggling to stay awake these days (lots of naps) and MS is all over the place. Seems if I can keep my stomach full I'm not too bad. I hope it stays this way but usually 8 weeks (ish) is when it really starts to get worse. I'm hoping maybe I'll slip under the radar.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm a sahm in the U.K. I think we have pretty good maternity leave even though I've never used it as I wasn't in work when my son was born.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome cinnamum! Baby no6 for me too. Xx you can change your tickers by clicking on desktop view at the bottom of the page. Xx

Cheluzal your amazing for looking after your poor brother xxx


----------



## cheluzal

People always said how great we were for taking care of my brother, and I always responded, "He was a great brother." I miss that kid so...

OK, no more maternity leave talk-ha-I'm super jealous! We suck. 

Feeling better, nausea-wise. I didn't take another pill yesterday afternoon and was livable. Hoping prayers are working and it can ease up. Getting antsy and bored at home and need to return to work.

I have no major tiredness like many of you. I wish!! I will take every other symptom if the nausea can go away! Getting hard coming up with excuses for people...
EDIT: Great. Just saw my updated ticker...lol.


----------



## mrsstrezy

I&#8217;m a registered nurse in wisconsin, USA. I get six weeks of 60% pay, then another six weeks that I can either take unpaid or use the paid vacation time that I&#8217;ve accrued. I&#8217;ll be taking the full 12 wks. Crazy to hear what everyone outside of America gets for maternity leave, and very depressing, lol. What a dream to be able to spend the first full year with my baby, not having to stop and pump my boobs every 3 hrs at work&#55357;&#56883;. US doesn&#8217;t really seem to place priority on families. Just on money.


----------



## cheluzal

Maybe they pay lots more taxes...lol...little consolation right now!

Ladies, I am full of regret right now--I'm in a ball trying not to vomit. 
Half a Phenergan at bedtime really really helps and it lasts and I wake much better, so I figured the other half in morning would really help...I was wrong...oh, so wrong.

I guess a full pill is just too much for my system. It does appear to stay in me awhile...really want it out. 

Today is my husband's and my anniversary and we both forgot!


----------



## ricschick

I've got to stop eating &#128561; Or I'm going to be the size of a house!!!!


----------



## Sasha92

Mrsstrezy we are both 6w5d! Is your EED 22nd May aswell!

Yeah our 12 months isn't full pay but we are lucky that we have the option to take it if we want to. I plan to take 9 months (dont think i could afford 3 months with 0 pay) and go back to work part time 3 days a week. 

There's a company in the UK (jaguar LandRover) which give 12months full pay. Yes your heard me correctly there female employees get a full year of full pay and they pay really well! If I worked there I'd spend a good 10 years pregnant :haha:


----------



## mrsstrezy

cheluzal said:


> Maybe they pay lots more taxes...lol...little consolation right now!
> 
> Ladies, I am full of regret right now--I'm in a ball trying not to vomit.
> Half a Phenergan at bedtime really really helps and it lasts and I wake much better, so I figured the other half in morning would really help...I was wrong...oh, so wrong.
> 
> I guess a full pill is just too much for my system. It does appear to stay in me awhile...really want it out.
> 
> Today is my husband's and my anniversary and we both forgot!

I am so so sorry about your sickness. It truly makes you feel like youre not in control of your body...I was feeling panicky last night that I may not feel good again until May. Do you ever just let yourself vomit? I tend to feel better for awhile afterwards, even tho its unpleasant.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Sasha92 said:


> Mrsstrezy we are both 6w5d! Is your EED 22nd May aswell!
> 
> Yeah our 12 months isn't full pay but we are lucky that we have the option to take it if we want to. I plan to take 9 months (dont think i could afford 3 months with 0 pay) and go back to work part time 3 days a week.
> 
> There's a company in the UK (jaguar LandRover) which give 12months full pay. Yes your heard me correctly there female employees get a full year of full pay and they pay really well! If I worked there I'd spend a good 10 years pregnant :haha:

Yes I think were due date buddies!! How nice:)

I would still love to even have nine months, six months, four months...anything thats better than my 12 wks leave, lol. And maybe...just maybe Id have more kids if it meant all that time off work, lol!!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> I am so so sorry about your sickness. It truly makes you feel like youre not in control of your body...I was feeling panicky last night that I may not feel good again until May. Do you ever just let yourself vomit? I tend to feel better for awhile afterwards, even tho its unpleasant.

I can't vomit! My body doesn't do it. I can count on my hands my vomiting in 40 years...I've tried sticking a finger down--nothing.

I wish for it sometimes but it just sits there.
It's slowly resolving with tangerines and water and time...think it's pills this time. Scared to take the half one tonight...I think it stays in me a long time so I'll stick to 1/day only. 

I'm SO sick of this! I'm praying since it came quicker, that it'll end quicker than 12 weeks...LOL. A girl can dream. I'm getting depressed being in bed/home all day.


----------



## Gray001

Me too Ricschick I can't stop eating! I have to graze all day it keeps feeling sick at bay.

Sorry you are so sick cheluzal hopefully you are right and it does end sooner than 12 weeks.

Is anybody doing anything to pass the time?
I have just started making my DS an advent calendar keeps my mind occupied in the evenings.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm sorry you're so sick. I hope it passes early for you. 

Ricschick I'm the same. The nausea isnt as bad if I'm full, but I don't want to eat anything. So I'm just grazing chocolate, crisps, sweets. Yknow garbage. 

Grey I'm currently making my son a pikachu hat, with a scarf for his birthday. It's nice and distracting. 

I'm 8 weeks today :happydance: in my previous pregs I'd either started bleeding & miscarried by now or was feeling 'not pregnant anymore' waiting for bleeding to start. 
I still feel 100% preg (read 100% gross!!) I have a really good feeling I'm gunna see a heartbeat tomorrow. Fingers so so so crossed.

ETA tomorrows scan will be 1 day before the 5th and 3rd yr anniversaries of my 1st and 3rd loss. Maybe October is going to have some happy news for me this time.


----------



## Huggles

8 weeks today for me too! :yipee:
First scan for me on Wednesday - just 2 more days!
Holding thumbs for you Broken! Let's hope October is full of happiness.

I've been reading and following just haven't been posting much. Just soooo exhausted I feel like I don't have the brain power to write anything at the moment.


----------



## ChibiLena

Threw up the one glass if orange juice I had before breakfast this morning...but only an hour after I drank it? I don't understand my pregnant stomach.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 8weeks girls!!! Good luck for your scans!! 

Cheluzal maybe it's because you took it in the morning? You no how sometimes pills can make you feel sick anyway that's why I take my prenatals at night because they make me feel queasy maybe a whole tablet at night would work better! I hope you feel better it must be so awful xxx

Got my appointments through today!! Midwife appointment on Friday (my birthday) and 12 week scan 9th Nov!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 8 weeks ladies! I'm right there with you. 
I too am having to eat often or feel totally gross. I can handle it though if this is as bad as MS is going to be for me. Sneezing is making me gag though which takes massive control not to vomit. Yesterday I woke up feeling fine so of course I panicked. As the day progressed I felt more and more hungover. 
I'm going to trust in the process try to stay positive. 
Good luck ladies on the upcoming scans. Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## Sasha92

Happy 8 weeks to everybody who is 8 weeks! 

I have to speak to my GP today about getting an eairly scan and sorting out my 12 week scan dates. They rang me eairler but I'm at work so I'm waiting untill lunch time to listen to my voice mail! Can't wait hoping to get a scan between 8 and 9 weeks but I can see them trying to get me in sooner. If I have one at 7weeks I won't last untill 12 I'll have to get a private one lol. 

I saw the heartbeat at 8 weeks last time and the little one passed after that so I defo want some reassurance past the 8 week Mark!


----------



## brw2016

Congrats on 8 weeks to you ladies!!! :) 

Yesterday was my worse day so far with MS &#128567; Goodness, everytime I smelled something after eating, I came so close to being sick. My poor husband said, "I can already tell this pregnancy is going to be hard on me, cause I can't stand to see you feel bad". At least he's sympathetic, but it made me feel bad seeing how worried he was even though I assured him I was alright. Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I managed to hear baby's heart on my Doppler today! It is such a lovely sound. 
U/S tech didn't let us hear it at our scan so I felt like I missed out a bit.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Cheluzal maybe it's because you took it in the morning? You no how sometimes pills can make you feel sick anyway that's why I take my prenatals at night because they make me feel queasy maybe a whole tablet at night would work better! I hope you feel better it must be so awful xxx

I think it was taking it early. I was terrified to take it last night and waited until 2am. I did not sleep well at all but after sleep, and food (takes an hour to finish 1 biscuit), it's more of a hard knot right now.
I'm going to try and lay in the lounge chair the hubs set up under the tree's shade by the pond.

Work won't let me take 10 days off in a row, so I either take a leave or try to go in Thursday, then start another 10 days on Friday, lol. I might try to go in since it will be much easier than talking to HR.

The only thing is I don't think I can hide morning sickness from astute gifted middle schoolers! I will stay seated all bloody day though! I'm off 1st so can go in by 10am, not 9am...maybe that will help.


----------



## Huggles

That's so awesome RnW!

Good luck with work cheluzal.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh that's lovely RnW!! I'm tempted to use mine but I think it might be too early. X

Cheluzal I hope work will be ok!! Take lots of snacks!


----------



## Agcam

Some good news from me....

The "miscarriage" was actually a massive bleed. 

I'm still pregnant. I had a scan today, and bean is measuring 8 weeks. 
I'm still stunned. What a roller coaster this is turning out to be!

ETA: Have another scan in 2 weeks to monitor the situation.


----------



## Gray001

Wow agcam what amazing news that must have been such a shock!

RnW how exciting hearing the heartbeat they don't do it here until 16 weeks.


----------



## oliv

Agcam that's amazing news!!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Yay agcam amazing!! Really pleased for you &#128512;

I am still here, totally shattered and barely making it through work!! Super sick most days too. 

I had a private scan booked for tomorrow before my EPU scan, was going to cancel it but decided to go for it anyway. Excited to see bean again!!


----------



## Huggles

Wow Agcam! Such awesome news!

Emzy, I hope your scan goes well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow agcam that is amazing!
Ricschick I was lying in bed and the thought popped in to my head to try with no real hope of finding it yet. It obviously was faint but I caught it twice. 
Gray the MW here don't check until your first visit but they tell you there is a good chance it won't be found so early. I have my own Doppler (it kept me sane with dd) and use it with caution and the understanding that if I don't find a hb early on it's because it's too early. Some people panic if they can't find the hb and it causes more stress.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Feeling like total garbage all day! I tried to sleep but had 3 phone calls and then waited too long to eat and have been paying for it. 
I kept repeating to myself in the shower (as I kept gagging) that it's only a moment in time and it's so worth it. 
You ladies with HG my heart goes out to you.


----------



## mom and ttc

Im struggling hard since my scan. There was a heartbeat so I know there now is a baby. I have a 7 yr 5 yr and 10 month old baby. We were done! My paraguard dislodged and I am having a surprise baby. My husband will be deployed and won&#8217;t meet baby until 4-5 months old, also we live I hawaii, no Family anywhere near. Inlaws are in Texas and my family is in Florida and Germany. I cry almost every day. I know many trav long to have a baby. I am extremely fertile and never expected to be a huge family of 6!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you are struggling Mom.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Haven't posted in a while bc I've been so ill. Massive HG here, stuck in bed, so much nausea and vomiting. Hoping now that I'm 9 weeks it will start to get better from here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also does anyone else not have a bump? I barely eat anything to get bloated and I'm not really getting a belly at all. Worrying.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 9 wks Reiko! Sorry you are feeling awful. 
As for a bump I don't have much of anything.


----------



## mom and ttc

Reiko_ctu said:


> Haven't posted in a while bc I've been so ill. Massive HG here, stuck in bed, so much nausea and vomiting. Hoping now that I'm 9 weeks it will start to get better from here.

Is this your first hg pregnancy? If it if in fact hyperemises gravidarum vs morning sickness it sadly will not stop! I am on my 4th hg pregnancy and it never stopped until delivery besides some few  better  weeks between 22-30 weeks


----------



## mom and ttc

Reiko_ctu said:


> Also does anyone else not have a bump? I barely eat anything to get bloated and I'm not really getting a belly at all. Worrying.

Showed w #1 24 weeks #2 22 weeks and #19/20 weeks


----------



## ChibiLena

9 weeks pregnant today!!! The ovia app says baby is now the size of a pecan. :)

Reiko, I didn't show with my first until 17 weeks but that's no surprise as the uterus only rises above the public bone at around 12 (?) weeks.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Agcam that is fantastic news!! 

Happy 9 weeks ladies. 

It's my second scan today. Gunna find out if baby is growing properly and if preg is progressing properly. I'm no nervous.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome to all who just joined, Congratulations on your pregnancies :flow:

Agcam<<< wow, amazing news <3

I just had my first scan yesterday and my fears of multiples have not been confirmed! Praise the Lord! One baby inside with a healthy heart beat of 163 bpm. Everything was looking good and baby actually measured 2 days ahead, which would put me at 8+0 today BUT I know exactly when I O'D (OPK/BBT) so I'm not going to change my ticker.

NOW as to Ramzi: I've had an extensive talk with my tech, and basically there is no way to know on which side the yolk sack is located unless you ask directly. Assuming the location by looking at the image directly is 50/50. Perhaps that's why the Ramzi theory seems not as accurate? 
So Chel <<<< your chances are as good as before. Of course I asked and it seems that my baby is currently residing on my lower right, which according to Ramzi indicates a Boy.... So curious to see if it's true, but I'm definitely NOT holding my breath heheheh.


----------



## ricschick

Agcam said:


> Some good news from me....
> 
> The "miscarriage" was actually a massive bleed.
> 
> I'm still pregnant. I had a scan today, and bean is measuring 8 weeks.
> I'm still stunned. What a roller coaster this is turning out to be!
> 
> ETA: Have another scan in 2 weeks to monitor the situation.

Omg this is fantastic!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

Foreign great news!!!

Happy 8 & 9 weeks girls!! 

Good luck for your scans today!! 

Sorry your struggling mom, but you will be fine! Can you go and stay with family for the end of your pregnancy? Or have someone come to you? Your mom maybe? I hope you feel better are you taking anything? Xxx


----------



## Huggles

Yay foreign chick! So happy for you.

Mom - sorry you're struggling so much. I think Ricschick's idea of having someone come to stay with you, or you going to stay with someone towards the end of a pregnancy is a good one. 

AFM - spent the night at my mom's house last night with my son (it's school holidays and she's watching him during the days for me but it gets too long for him doing a full day, full night and full day away from me so I slept there with him). Had sort of wanted to tell her, but am still so nervous having not had a scan yet. First scan is tomorrow. I specially got up to go and chat with her after ds was asleep (normally I go straight to sleep myself), but after 2 hours of chatting we both went to bed and there just hadn't been the right moment to slip in the news so she still doesn't know :dohh:
Will have to tell her thursday morning when I drop ds again (I don't work wednesdays so he's home with me tomorrow and coming to the scan with me) as he's sure to tell her the news after being at the scan. Was thinking of putting a scan pic inside a card with a note. Hoping it works ok. A bit nervous for the scan tomorrow but just trying to stay calm and hope for the best. Monday's always throw me into doubt becuase my symptoms basically all disappear! Then they gradually return during the course of the week again and put my mind at ease again.


----------



## ricschick

I think scan in a card is nice!! I'm sure all will be great tomorrow what time is it? 

Oh gosh I'm sooooo sleepy and tired today I might need to nap once I've dropped joanie to nursery &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Huggles

ricschick said:


> I think scan in a card is nice!! I'm sure all will be great tomorrow what time is it?

Appointment is at 2:30pm tomorrow (it's 12:50pm now)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay foreign on a happy scan! Excited for the upcoming scans.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Back from my scan ladies. 

One little baby with a lovely HEARTBEAT!!! 

Me and DH are still both a in shock a little. I cried my eyes out, he held it together better. 

Measuring 7+4, don't know how fast heartbeat was, they don't tell us. 

I'm so relieved. We finally did it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1613.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cheluzal

Foreign Chick said:


> NOW as to Ramzi: I've had an extensive talk with my tech, and basically there is no way to know on which side the yolk sack is located unless you ask directly. Assuming the location by looking at the image directly is 50/50. Perhaps that's why the Ramzi theory seems not as accurate?
> So Chel <<<< your chances are as good as before. Of course I asked and it seems that my baby is currently residing on my lower right, which according to Ramzi indicates a Boy.... So curious to see if it's true, but I'm definitely NOT holding my breath heheheh.

LOL, fair enough--and I hope that's true for me and I get my boy. :)


----------



## cheluzal

Hello ladies,
I'm feeling a bit better. Half a Phenergan at night and breakfast as soon as I wake up helps. If I go too long without food or don't eat enough (like yesterday), my stomach definitely lets me know.

My sub cancelled who has been here for a week, grrrr....jerk. lol

I forgot I have an OB appointment Thursday so I can only work half the day and other teachers will have to cove my morning classes. Ah well...

Been praying (not cliche--truly hands in air pleading with my Jesus) for nausea to abate so I can resume life. I'm speaking my placenta to move it quicker, rofl. I implanted early....hoping everything is an overachiever.


----------



## Huggles

So awesome Broken! So happy for you!

My scan tomorrow has been moved half an hour earlier. Can't wait. Just 23 more hours to go...


----------



## ricschick

So happy for you broken!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Sasha92

I must look like death warmed uo becuase 3 work collueges (one being my manager) have asked me on 3 diffrent occations why im so sick and am i pregnant:haha: I knew that flu bug story wouldn't last long!

Feel so shit all the time and tired I'm hating this so far. Can't wait for this to pass so I can carry on as normal. I haven't been able to do my job correctly and eventually it's going to catch up with me. I don't remember feeling this bad last time. I'm praying the&#341;e 2 in there! Still waiting to hear from my midwife for a dating scan xx


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

Huggles said:


> RPGrateful2Be said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies :) Are there any vegan/veggie mommys in this group? Been searching prenatals for the past week on/off, yet to find any that are 100%.. Garden of Life seemed good but they use Palm oil..
> 
> oooo and the Hubby is currently cooking eggs in the kitchen, Ladies they smell oh so edible, meh.. We're on a heatwave over here.. temps @30'c ish, only way to keep the house cool (ish) is to keep the windows closed. Eggy smell is yet to dissipate before this craving does
> 
> I'm confused as to why palm oil is bad but eggs are ok when asking about vegan? Isn't palm oil plant based and eggs are certainly not vegan to the best of my knowledge. Or am I being thick? Sorry, just not really understanding so well.Click to expand...

was more so the environmental factors that were deterring, if you get chance google Palm oil and the effects of, may be able to answer your question more concisely than me.. to keep it brief, Palm Oil= Deforestation, the burning down of rainforests, entire habitats in order to plant Palm Oil plantations. Its in so much these days though, was suprised to find it in some prenatals.. hope this message does not read as though I'm preaching.. we all have our own belief systems, choices, experiences and perceptions.

and the eggs, oh man... yeah mentioned them cause still get cravings like everybody else, have since went veggie as is a lot less pressure.. First trimester has been many non vegan cravings and food choices and 'restrictions' were becoming very stressful. Since this decision has been so much more relaxed. Got to the point of dreaming about cake, literally mouth watering when walking past a bakery and feeling so sick at the thought of any type of salad item. Ignored the cravings till I was craving next to no food at all. Appetite has now returned, enjoying this Divine journey :) xxx

Hey to everyone scrolling through the forum today :) May we have a productive peaceful and prosperous day <3 :happydance:


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

KittenLifter said:


> eppgirl, so sorry for your loss. <3
> 
> 
> oliv, welcome! You're due on my birthday! (I think some other folks are due on my husband's birthday (1 May); it looks like we're going to be an all-May family for now!)
> 
> 
> 
> RPGrateful2Be said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies :) Are there any vegan/veggie mommys in this group? Been searching prenatals for the past week on/off, yet to find any that are 100%.. Garden of Life seemed good but they use Palm oil..
> 
> :wave: me! I'm vegan! I've been taking the Rainbow Life one-a-day prenatals (for like 5+ dang years at this point, ha). They've been great and easy (as long as they don't get stuck in my throat lately...then the gagging starts), and they've got ginger as well as a few other nice additions.
> 
> Deva has one as well. Not sure how easy either of them are to find up in Canada, but they do exist!
> 
> I'm baffled by putting palm oil IN a vitamin!Click to expand...

Heyyyyy :wave: :wohoo: Thankyou so much for the links (had to remove them to post quote though as still a new member) gonna have to check them out again, oooo that ginger will come in handy for the nausea for sure! :happydance:

Yeah thats the thing, just moved to CA so getting used to all the little things, like baked beans with maple syrup as a default sauce, the fact that drivers can make a right turn when the lights are on red (legit spent a good month thinking they were just ignoring the lights :dohh: :laugh2: )

And yh I thought so too, read somewhere online that it is present in the vitamins as a byproduct of oiling the machines so that they can produce the at a high capacity. Wish they used coconut oil, I'd be running to the store lol


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi All! 

Ive missed so much! Yay for all the scans and the miracle! 

Sorry to all having a hard time.

Im soooo tired. I am literally coming home from work and going to bed every night for an hour because I have busy evenings! 

Im hoping my booking appointment comes soon so I can tell my boss when I see her on Tuesday! 

This is like having a massive hangover haha


----------



## mrsstrezy

Agcam-that is wonderful news!! Hopefully moving forward things will continue to progress nicely with no further scares!!

mom and ttc-I'm so sorry to hear you are struggling. I couldn't imagine having zero support with multiple children; especially considering you have HG too. Just take things one day at a time. Are there any mommy groups in your area that you could get familiar with to at least build a sort of friend base in your area? That way if you were in a pinch or some kind of bind, maybe someone would be willing to come over and help you out? I'm not sure if financially this is a possibility, but what about hiring some help for around the house? Cleaning, or babysitting help so you can get a break once and awhile? You could check out care.com? Don't know if you would be comfortable with that or not. Just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Good lord I didn't check in for a day and I'm miles behind now. Heck! Happy weekend ladies. I hope everyone gets some time to relax a bit.
> 
> I'm going to look at my house and be too exhausted to get up and clean it. Then he mad about it. Yknow fun stuff.

hahaha wow, worded perfectly, watching the housework.. hubby participates then I'm wanting to join in/ so tired at the same time. Is this a first trimester thing?

and same currently catching up from sept 30th, gonna have to be extra vigilant on the daily checks!

Sashai so sorry to hear this, may you have support and healing necessary at this time, :hugs: hope to see you back and posting when ready 3<3<3

Peace and love to all the new mommy may members :) 
So many scans and dates are being announced, happy days xx

Hope everybody's tuesday is going fab xxx


----------



## mrsstrezy

I forgot to check in for myself!! I've been feeling less nausea the past couple days...although its still definitely there and I need to eat frequently. Not sure if it's because I've been going to bed early or because the preg hormone is balancing out. Makes me scared for the next week...wonder if I'm going to get worse. 

Got my preliminary blood test results back, and it was discovered I have hypothyroidism. My OB called me and said I need to start taking medication, so I guess I'll start that tomorrow! It makes sense actually. Before I got pregnant, I had been feeling guilty because I just felt so lazy all the time and was finding it hard to get off the couch and play with my son. I felt more irritable and my shoulders felt stiff, and I always felt like I never had enough energy. Having the thyroid issue makes a lot of sense as to why I was feeling low. I just assumed it was depression. Hopefully the medication will give me more energy and help with my mood.


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

Agcam said:


> Some good news from me....
> 
> The "miscarriage" was actually a massive bleed.
> 
> I'm still pregnant. I had a scan today, and bean is measuring 8 weeks.
> I'm still stunned. What a roller coaster this is turning out to be!
> 
> ETA: Have another scan in 2 weeks to monitor the situation.

Heyyyy Agcam, wonderful news! Happy to see you posting again :hugs:


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

Sasha92 said:


> I must look like death warmed uo becuase 3 work collueges (one being my manager) have asked me on 3 diffrent occations why im so sick and am i pregnant:haha: I knew that flu bug story wouldn't last long!
> 
> Feel so shit all the time and tired I'm hating this so far. Can't wait for this to pass so I can carry on as normal. I haven't been able to do my job correctly and eventually it's going to catch up with me. I don't remember feeling this bad last time. I'm praying theÅe 2 in there! Still waiting to hear from my midwife for a dating scan xx

oooh the colleagues were quick to mention

the thought of two is oh so exciting :happydance: Blessings 1 or 2 :flower::flower:


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

Riveted Rosie said:


> Hi All!
> 
> IÂve missed so much! Yay for all the scans and the miracle!
> 
> Sorry to all having a hard time.
> 
> IÂm soooo tired. I am literally coming home from work and going to bed every night for an hour because I have busy evenings!
> 
> IÂm hoping my booking appointment comes soon so I can tell my boss when I see her on Tuesday!
> 
> This is like having a massive hangover haha

Hangover is legit good description haha, tried to explain this to the hubby


----------



## RPGrateful2Be

mrsstrezy said:


> I forgot to check in for myself!! I've been feeling less nausea the past couple days...although its still definitely there and I need to eat frequently. Not sure if it's because I've been going to bed early or because the preg hormone is balancing out. Makes me scared for the next week...wonder if I'm going to get worse.
> 
> Got my preliminary blood test results back, and it was discovered I have hypothyroidism. My OB called me and said I need to start taking medication, so I guess I'll start that tomorrow! It makes sense actually. Before I got pregnant, I had been feeling guilty because I just felt so lazy all the time and was finding it hard to get off the couch and play with my son. I felt more irritable and my shoulders felt stiff, and I always felt like I never had enough energy. Having the thyroid issue makes a lot of sense as to why I was feeling low. I just assumed it was depression. Hopefully the medication will give me more energy and help with my mood.

mrsstrezy, hope you feel more active asap xxx


----------



## Huggles

Mrsstrezy, sorry to hear you have hypothyroidism. Glad they picked it up now though as it needs to be controlled in pregnancy.
I've been on thyroid meds since I was 13 so over 23 years already!
I hope you feel the positive effects of the meds soon.


----------



## ricschick

Tiredness is kicking my arse at the moment I have 0 energy!!! But thankfully nausea hasn't been bad a few waves here and there, 
And I've been craving milkshakes!! Ahh can't get enough!! 
Any cravings girls? X


----------



## brw2016

My cravings last for one meal and then I feel super sick and it vanishes &#128514;&#128514; So far I've craved blueberry muffins, salad, cheese quesadillas, ice cream, granola bars... can't remember anything else right now. I still want salad, but I just ate some so we'll see how long that lasts! Lol


----------



## Huggles

Mostly craving fresh orange juice.
Also chocolate at times but that happens even when not pregnant :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

brw2016 said:


> My cravings last for one meal and then I feel super sick and it vanishes &#128514;&#128514; So far I've craved blueberry muffins, salad, cheese quesadillas, ice cream, granola bars... can't remember anything else right now. I still want salad, but I just ate some so we'll see how long that lasts! Lol

This is totally me! Something pops in to my mind and I HAVE to have it but about 30 mins after I eat it I want to throw up. It's making it difficult to want to eat anything. 
Broken- yay for the good news!


----------



## Agcam

Thank you all :)

Emzy - hope your scan went well.

Mom - Hang in there! Is there anybody who can help out? Would your mum be willing to stay for a bit, perhaps later on in your pregnancy? :hugs:

Reiko - Sorry about the HG. Hope it improves soon. 
I don't have a "bump" per se, just look huge due to bloating. 

Foreignchick and Broken - so happy to hear about your scans. 

Cheluzal - I'm glad you're feeling better today. Hope it continues to improve.

I'm soooo exhausted. Dragging myself out of bed in the morning takes so much effort. My colleagues have all been commenting on how tired I look. 
I've eaten 6 tiny meals today. It's the only way to keep the nausea at bay. If I don't eat within 5-10 minutes of getting hungry, I've had it. OTOH, eat too large a meal and the nausea gets really bad. 

I've also gone off sweet stuff. I normally have an incredibly sweet tooth. Now, the very idea of chocolate or dessert is :sick:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've sat and craved a jam doughnut all night. Put a pack on my shopping order for tomorrow. I guarantee when it arrives i won't want it. 

#firsttriproblems :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Emzy did you have a scan today? Xx


----------



## emzywemzy83

I did! All great, baby measuring 8 weeks one day. Cant seem to post a pic for some reason but theres one on the Facebook group! 

If anyone would like adding to the group then add me on Facebook and Ill add you! Www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83


----------



## emzywemzy83

Oh and its a secret group on Facebook by the way, no one can see anything unless theyre members. 

Yay baby is a raspberry!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> I forgot to check in for myself!! I've been feeling less nausea the past couple days...although its still definitely there and I need to eat frequently. Not sure if it's because I've been going to bed early or because the preg hormone is balancing out. Makes me scared for the next week...wonder if I'm going to get worse.

No-we're both going to get better! I demand the "preg hormones balancing out" to happen, rofl.

I actually feel NORMAL right now! Holy crackers! Little crampy but give me anything besides nausea! And I'm being bad: keep eating cuban sandwiches. I know, I know...deli meat, but gah--it's one of the only substantial things I can keep in that settles my stomach. 
If I take 2 Diclegis at lunch and literally graze every hour, I feel okay...manageable. I'm actually growling in my belly now.

Of course, symptoms waning will cause a panic, but I'm pushing that aside as long as no bleeding. I have been praying for weeks, ha! Time for body to adjust and deal. I have a job and kiddoes needing me.


----------



## mrsstrezy

cheluzal said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to check in for myself!! I've been feeling less nausea the past couple days...although its still definitely there and I need to eat frequently. Not sure if it's because I've been going to bed early or because the preg hormone is balancing out. Makes me scared for the next week...wonder if I'm going to get worse.
> 
> No-we're both going to get better! I demand the "preg hormones balancing out" to happen, rofl.
> 
> I actually feel NORMAL right now! Holy crackers! Little crampy but give me anything besides nausea! And I'm being bad: keep eating cuban sandwiches. I know, I know...deli meat, but gah--it's one of the only substantial things I can keep in that settles my stomach.
> If I take 2 Diclegis at lunch and literally graze every hour, I feel okay...manageable. I'm actually growling in my belly now.
> 
> Of course, symptoms waning will cause a panic, but I'm pushing that aside as long as no bleeding. I have been praying for weeks, ha! Time for body to adjust and deal. I have a job and kiddoes needing me.Click to expand...

Yes, yes, the nausea will start getting better now, LOL. I wouldn't worry too much about those Cuban sandwiches by the way. I crave Cousins sandwiches from time to time and I asked my OB about it, and he said go ahead and have it. They said it's even better if you can heat the sandwich. Cubans are already warm usually right? So that would kill any Listeria bacteria that COULD potentially be on the sandwich. Enjoy your time without symptoms! Hopefully it lasts!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Yes, yes, the nausea will start getting better now, LOL. I wouldn't worry too much about those Cuban sandwiches by the way. I crave Cousins sandwiches from time to time and I asked my OB about it, and he said go ahead and have it. They said it's even better if you can heat the sandwich. Cubans are already warm usually right? So that would kill any Listeria bacteria that COULD potentially be on the sandwich. Enjoy your time without symptoms! Hopefully it lasts!

I certainly hope so!
Hubs brought me home tacos I was craving. I texted "3 hard tacos." He brings home supreme, knowing I detest sour cream.
I got annoyed and pouted quietly on the couch. He storms out to get more, lol.

Ah....guess some hormones are kicking in in other ways. I think I've been rather pleasant these few weeks.


----------



## ChibiLena

Agcam said:


> Thank you all :)
> 
> Emzy - hope your scan went well.
> 
> Mom - Hang in there! Is there anybody who can help out? Would your mum be willing to stay for a bit, perhaps later on in your pregnancy? :hugs:
> 
> Reiko - Sorry about the HG. Hope it improves soon.
> I don't have a "bump" per se, just look huge due to bloating.
> 
> Foreignchick and Broken - so happy to hear about your scans.
> 
> Cheluzal - I'm glad you're feeling better today. Hope it continues to improve.
> 
> I'm soooo exhausted. Dragging myself out of bed in the morning takes so much effort. My colleagues have all been commenting on how tired I look.
> I've eaten 6 tiny meals today. It's the only way to keep the nausea at bay. If I don't eat within 5-10 minutes of getting hungry, I've had it. OTOH, eat too large a meal and the nausea gets really bad.
> 
> I've also gone off sweet stuff. I normally have an incredibly sweet tooth. Now, the very idea of chocolate or dessert is :sick:

So happy about your little bean staying put Agcam! That's absolutely fabulous news!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh great news emzy!!! 

My dh says I've been a nightmare lol but a lot of that was before my scan! I feel happier now we've seen a hb. 
2 days til my first mw appointment &#128513;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

DH said yesterday "don't worry I won't mention the H word" which makes me think I've been a nightmare and he just hasn't said anything :haha:

I tried to book my midwife app yesterday and got yelled at by the receptionist. Now I have to wait for the midwife to call me. No idea why. A lot of docs won't see you til 8 weeks anyway so I don't see why me waiting til 8 weeks should be a problem.


----------



## Huggles

Why did the receptionist yell at you broken? That's not very nice of her.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

She said I'd left it too close to book in cos they needed to sort my 12 week scan out. And apparently midwife is all booked up and stuff. 

So I explained I'd just come from EPU, having had a scan and was advised by them to book in asap. Receptionist then gave up and told me midwife would ring me on Thursday. 

I'm more confused because the doctor I was registered with when I had my son, the midwives there wouldn't see me until 8 weeks anyway. So I don't understand the big issue. I thought it better to wait til everything was okay rather than waste an appointment. 

I'm sure it will all get sorted out when I speak to the midwife tomorrow. I'm trying to work around my DH work hours and they are just dreadful this month so he thinks he might have to miss the first app which I know he's upset about. 

It's your scan today isn't it Huggles. How long to go?


----------



## Huggles

Hopefully it a gets sorted.

Yes, scan in 4 hours!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Eeek! Not long now.


----------



## Sasha92

Brw2016 my cravings are the same I crave it then once i get it I'm like ok next LMAO last few days I've been craving KFC not sure of that's a craving or if I'm just 2 lazy to cook by time I get home but I had some last night and it tasted SO GOOD! Going to try and cook tonight though I'll spend so much money if I waste it all on take out food.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Sasha my DH is on strict instructions that he is to bring me a GIANT KFC when I get home from hospital with baby. That's my light at the end :haha:


----------



## Sasha92

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Sasha my DH is on strict instructions that he is to bring me a GIANT KFC when I get home from hospital with baby. That's my light at the end :haha:

LOOOL I haven't even thought about my first meal but but that's interesting!


----------



## CTgirl

Hi all! New here - my due date is 1 May 2018. I have a 10-week scan tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome CT!! Good luck for tomorrow!! X

Good luck today huggles!! 

I felt ok this morning when I got up but the tiredness is creeping in again! &#128564; I've so much housework to catch up on too, il just have to push on through I S'pose. 
I weighed myself this morning the first time since April when I was last pregnant and I've put on half a stone! So feeling pee'd off about that!! I'm going to try my best not to put too much weight on and I'm upping my walking too!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome CT!


----------



## mrsstrezy

My cravings have been for all fast food junk. Same as everybody else too...I have to eat what I'm craving on that particular day; most other things disgust me. And once I've had my craving, I'm moving on to the next thing. I don't even want to weigh myself...I seriously hate my body right now. I had Wendy's for lunch yesterday, and then last night I had a Vito Jimmy Johns sub with hot peppers and it was delicious. I've been eating a popsicle every night before bed to calm the hole in my stomach too. I always seem to tolerate fruit fine, but it doesn't really satisfy me and I find myself nauseous and wanting more food shortly after I have it.


----------



## Geebug x

Removed. Sorry xxx


----------



## Huggles

One perfect little baby! Heartbeat 173bpm. Measuring just 2 days behind which is very different to my previous two pregnancies that both measured a week behind (their scans were at 7+2 so a week earlier than this one). Ds came with, I told him I need the doctor to check in my tummy cos I haven't had a period for 2 months so I want to see if there's a baby in there. He was SO excited to see there is! He did a happy dance on the way back to the car :haha:
Doctor does a gender prediction using certain dates and equations. He guessed girl. I also feel girl. We'll see. Both his and my guess were correct with my son.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Huggles! So happy for you. 
Gee bug I hope they sort it out for you. Can they not put a stitch in your cervix to keep it from dilating? 

I'm feeling miserable today! My DH grandfather passed away Monday and DH has been a bit of a mess. I'm struggling to console as I feel awful and exhausted. Plus my stepfather is going through some health issues that looks like it might be cancer so obviously he and my mom are a mess. I'm feeling absolutely inadequate in helping anyone!


----------



## Huggles

Welcome CT and Geebug.
Geebug, I'm sorry things are so stressful for you at the moment, I really hope it all works out .
RnW, they won't put a stitch in before 13/14 weeks as they say miscarriages before that time are usually due to chromosomal abnormalities. Also an incompetent cervix doesn't pose a risk that early as the baby weight is so minimal it won't cause a problem.
I myself have an IC so been down that road (and going again). Stitch will be put in at 14 weeks.

RnW, I'm so sorry things are so stressful with your fil passing away and stepfather not being well.


----------



## Geebug x

Thanks both, I have removed my post now due to fear :nope:


----------



## cheluzal

Welcome, CT!
Yay on scans, Huggles! Cant believe he predicts gender. 

AFM, I am feeling MUCH better, ladies. You know I got hit with crippling, bedridden nausea weeks ago and I think my prayers have been answered!
I ate Taco Bell last night, I sleep through the night (with half a Phenergan), and wake up actually more hungry than nauseous. 

The hubs brings me breakfast in bed every morning. I have to eat a lot (yogurt, cheese stick, apple, grapes, bowl of cereal) to really feel "normal" and stave off the little bleh still hanging around, but I can stand and get out of bed without heaving! Progress.

My Ovia app said the placenta was picking up more slack and hormonal toll might be less....yes....go, placenta! LOL


----------



## Huggles

Geebug :hugs:

Cheluzal, so glad you're feeling so much better. Here's to hoping it continues!


----------



## MrsSnail

Hey all! 

Sorry I've been MIA. I'm not good at socializing when I don't feel well and morning sickness has been hitting me hard.

I'm loving all of the scan pictures ladies! So happy that all of our little beans are growing strong! I'm also a bit jealous!!!! I had an ultrasound around 7 weeks with my son but this time they're not doing a scan until 12 weeks. I'm hoping that everything is progressing okay...the sickness I've been dealing with is giving me a lot of reassurance but I'm still a bit nervous.

Em, I sent you a friend request on Facebook to be added to the group!! Just a heads up so that you don't think I'm a random creeper! My name is Rachel.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome geebug! Hope your ok I didn't get to read your original post. 

RnW so sorry things are tough I hope they get better! 

Congratulations huggles another lovely scan!! Hooray!!


----------



## Sasha92

Booking appointment booked for Saturday yaaaaay get another bounty folder and can order my 2nd baby box lol

Can't wait to get a scan on getting really anxious now!

Love seeing all your little ones can't wait to see mine ^_^


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gee bug sorry you are feeling so worried and scared. It's a terrible place to be having been there several times I empathize with you. 
Thanks for the info huggles, I knew they could do something but didn't know how it all works. The weight of the baby makes sense though.


----------



## brw2016

I forgot to add McDonald's cheeseburger to that list... you know it's a pregnancy craving when you usually find them not so appealing &#128514; lol 

LOVE seeing the scan pictures!!! I'm so excited... mine is TOMORROW at 2:30!! I've been sick all day the past two days &#128567;


----------



## ricschick

2nd baby box?? Do tell Sasha lol. X

Good luck brw for tomorrow!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been kind of MIA the last couple of weeks. As fast as this thread moves, I am so far behind I might take a few days to catch up! I have enjoyed reading the updates I've seen so far. 

Update for me - my brother passed away on Sept 22 and we all went to Arizona for his funeral last Friday. It was good to see family, but a stressful and sad weekend. I did not particularly enjoy traveling while pregnant (TWP?), as I had my first bouts with MS on the day I flew to AZ and then throughout the weekend. Since I've been home, I am doing better - I think having access to regular snacks and water (since I'm not in a hotel) has been the key.

I also caught an evil cold last week and it has made a reprise this week, after all my traveling. So I feel like crap on top of feeling exhausted from being preggo! I also had spotting for 10 days, which really freaked me out, even though my RE said it was normal and nothing to worry about.

I had my first ultrasound this morning. We couldn't see much because it was really grainy, but the one thing we did see clearly was the heartbeat! :happydance: I was so relieved to see that after all the spotting. The baby dated behind by 2-3 days (they measured the yolk sack and the embryo and got two different dates), but they seemed happy with it, as the grainy image could have made the measurements be off by a couple of days. I go back next Wednesday for another dating scan to try to get a better (more exact) measurement and dating. FX for everything to be fine by then!

I hope everyone is doing okay. I'm off to rest so I can get over this cold ASAP. I'll be lurking later, while I catch up!


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear about your brother wicky : hugs:
Also sorry you've been ill. So glad you saw the heartbeat!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear about your brother Wicky!


----------



## cheluzal

Dang, Wicky. Sorry. I lost my brother in 2011 and it still stings. Glad you're home and hope you feel better soon.

I layed outside in the chair under the shade tree until the rain drove me to the patio, where I layed on couch and read for almost 5 hours...beautiful breeze and some rain...it was nice.

I find I have a nausea/hunger ball if I don't eat every 2 hours and that's hard...bleh.
Attempting work tomorrow after OB appointment.


----------



## KittenLifter

I am going to have to give up on keeping up with everything and responding to everything I want to. I remembered how to do the multi-quote thing, but the site was down earlier, and it seemed to take my good intentions with it. Oh well!

Wicky, so sorry about your brother. <3

Agcam, I am so excited about this!

I know someone asked what people do besides visit here :D I do technical support for a software testing company in San Francisco, so I work from home (or coffeeshop).

TBH I am not sure what the mat leave is going to look like, but the most recent new mom had her baby last August, and was off three months. It seems it was a little more flexible before that (another woman had off three months a year earlier, and her boss/the CEO called her up toward the end and said "how's it going? Do you need another month?" She'd had terrible HG and awful PPD and it was exactly what she needed). But three months would be great! We're at a weird stage of company growth and a friend (rightly) pointed out that an official policy would probably be less generous. We'll see &#8212; there's one other pregnant woman at work, and she's further along than me, though I'm not sure by how much. She also doesn't take BS soooo I'm glad to have her clearing the path. Ack.

We've told a few more friends this week, and met with a midwife practice a friend went to for both her kids. We LOVED them, pretty sure we'll start working with them. More real every day!

Got my bloodwork results back, too! Thyroid looks good (better than it ever has), no signs of anemia, all the immunities they were hoping to find (rubella/varicella/etc.), no infections...and apparently I'm Rh positive (knew that), but it's a weak positive? Can't wait to learn more about this. Some googling suggests some experts have very strong, very conflicting opinions about whether that calls for Rhogam or not!


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh gosh, AND we're actually moving into our new house tomorrow!!! It's super close to our apartment, and we closed in August, but we didn't take possession for another week, and the floors needed refinishing, and a whole bunch of life got in the way...but all the furniture is actually moving tomorrow. Can't believe this is our last night in our apartment. It's been such a good space during such a wild few years.


----------



## Huggles

Wow good luck with the move kittenlifter!
That's weird about rh being a weak positive. I thought it was either positive or negative, clear cut.
Glad all your blood results came back good.


----------



## KittenLifter

Me too! The medical assistant was like, "yeah, I'd never seen this before either!" I mentioned to a friend who's in school to be a naturopath that I thought it was a binary thing, and she said "ha ha, nothing in medicine is truly binary!" But apparently they don't really ever look for this except in pregnancy/fertility bloodwork.

Gotta get my weirdo points in where I can.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm sorry about your brother Wicky

Good luck for the move Kitten! 

Afm, DS has "harvest festival" at church today. I feel like I should go, but I don't really want to and I feel like garbage. But it's his first church visit with school (I am 100% not religious so I've never taken him). Ugh. 
DH has worked 7 days straight with 1 day off for our scan on Tuesday. So I've barely seen him, been looking after DS all on my own and I'm just exhausted.


----------



## ricschick

Wicky so sorry to hear about your brother! Were you close? How heartbreaking &#128153;&#128153; great news on the scan xxx

Kitten glad all blood came back fine! I don't get all that about pos or neg lol!! 
Happy moving day!! Don't be lifting anything heavy!! 

It's my birthday tomorrow il be 34!! Getting on a bit now lol! And I have my booking in appointment with the mw too!!


----------



## Sasha92

Ricschick I got one during my last pregnancy but lost the baby. Another one will be useful though as I live in a 3 story house so the more floors that have places for buba to sleep the better :haha: i also really really keeo thinking it's twins this time so I've been trying to figure out how sleeping will work if it is twins since I already set up the nursery for 1 and brought a pram. I guess I'll know more once I have a scan maybe it's just wishful thinking.

Wicky78: so sorry to hear about your brother but glad you got a scan even if it was grainy!


----------



## Huggles

Told my parents this morning. I'm not good at talking about important things verbally (there seems to be a better connection between my brain and my hands than there is between my brain and my mouth - I guess it's part of being a major introvert... ), so I wrote a card telling them and put a scan pic inside. Gave it to my mom this morning with a posy of bougainvillea flowers from our garden. When she opened it she saw the pic and looked up confused saying "and this?" so I told her to just read the card. All she kept saying was "wow, oh wow, wow, oh wow" over and over. She looked close to tears. My dad walked in then and she just handed him the hard. She gave me a big hug and said congratulations and that she's in total shock. I think she was still in shock when I left (didn't stay long, was just dropping ds there for the day on my way to work). Dad also congratulated me and gave me a big hug (ouch my boobs!!!) and told me to take it easy.

Just told boss now too. There are connections between my family and work and I'm scared ds will tell extended family who'll tell their family who'll tell my work. There is rather a quick grapevine here so I really didn't wnat him finding out like that, I respect him too much. So I told him but asked him to keep it to himself for a while longer to which he said of course. I have no doubt he will. He took it really well and seemed happy for us. So glad that's over!

So to just tell the in-laws on saturday (having them over for lunch). Going to do this for dessert 


Then will probably wait another 2 weeks before announcing in general.


----------



## ricschick

ah that's lovely and I love the doughnut idea!!!:hugs:
im the same I don't like to actually say it either I don't really no why so I get my children to tell em lol its probably because it s about myself if that makes sense?

feeling tired today! want to go back to bed but I feel guilty just sitting around when there is things to be done!:shrug:


----------



## Huggles

ricschick said:


> im the same I don't like to actually say it either I don't really no why so I get my children to tell em lol its probably because it s about myself if that makes sense?

That's exactly it. I don't like talking about myself. Makes me feel too vulnerable


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles I love the doughnut idea. I've told everyone important now. Going to wait for 12 weeks to announce it on fb. 

I told DS when we got back from scan on Tuesday and he wanted to tell his teacher. Which was fine. Then I got stopped by another member of staff this morning to ask if it was true! News flies in that school apprently.


----------



## cheluzal

Schools are horrible with gossip.
I'm not telling anyone officially...they will figure it out, lol. I'm so bloated it will be hard to hide.

Gotta dress for OB appointment, then headed to work for the first time in almost 2 weeks...ugh...I don't even know what we're doing. Ah well. I'll figure it out; I always do. Kids will probably need shaping back up, behavior-wise!

OB approved more Phenergan and called in 4 months! I hope to be off well before October ends...still feeling a bit better each morning. I didn't wake through the night with nausea, and the feeling this morning was more huger than nausea. Progress! I hate that hunger ball pang though....put all the food I can and nothing stops it. It's a black hole.


----------



## Huggles

So glad your ob approved more phenergan for you cheluzal. Good luck with work tomorrow.


----------



## ricschick

My children keep asking if they can tell their friends yet but I still feel quite hesitant about it! My bloat is so obvious that I'm having to hide it to and from school but I'm slowly starting to not care lol


----------



## ricschick

Glad your feeling better cheluzal! Hope your first day back is good!!x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I let DS tell his friends, but they're all 5 :haha:

I'm more worried about him blurting it out in front of the mums. I'm not ready to publicly announce. It was alarming begin stopped by a staff member this morning.


----------



## cheluzal

Well, my OB appointment took too long: they went over all paperwork and elective scans, and the extra stuff for being "wise," her polite way of saying old. Nothing too crazy. Insurance pays 100% of everything: sonograms, birth, tests, most labs...not too bad. Next week's OB is last co-pay I make, too.

WORK: I made it...and just fessed up to my afternoon classes. Several kids per class whispered, "I knew it." Plus I'm so frigging bloated I look 4 months and I'm tired of holding it in, lol. Teachers were gossiping and asking, ugh...so annoying. 

Nausea not too bad if I keep stuffing my face with food that all tastes like cardboard. Slowly feeling fatigue. I would take every other stinking symptom together if nausea left!!


----------



## brw2016

Heartrate was 172 and I got to see (not hear) the heart beat!! :) Thank the Lord! It feels "real" now, so I'm getting more excited! Measuring one day ahead from my last cycle, (I originally measured from when I ovulated), but she said keep the date from my last cycle. So May 17 is the due date!! 

Gonna tell mine and his parents in 2 weeks when I will be 10 weeks along... then the news can be out! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay BRW! It's such a relief to see.


----------



## Huggles

Awesome brw!


----------



## Huggles

Happy Birthday ricschick! Hope your mw appointment goes well today.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh great news brw!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Great news brw!

Happy birthday Ricschick!

Happy 8 weeks 2.0 to me lol!


----------



## Huggles

Broken, why are you only 8 weeks today if we have the same due date? I was 8 weeks on Monday. Or did you change your due date after the scan?

Happy 8 weeks either way!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I changed it after the scan. I was measuring 7+4 when I should have been 8+1. They put my due date back with DS too so I'm expecting it. I'll know for sure when I have my dating scan.


----------



## brw2016

The open spot in his head looks like a little heart :)


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow, I do believe that's the first scan that looks like a little baby!!!
I was trying to figure out which side was the head and which the butt with mine but totally couldn't, whereas yours is very obvious. So awesome!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

The past couple days have been pretty bad nausea-wise. Yesterday I felt like I could barely function through all the nausea and tiredness. I ordered some nose clips that my friend suggested to me that have essential oils in them to help morning sickness. Tried it yesterday and It pretty much did nothing. We&#8217;re going to a big social event tomorrow and I&#8217;m dreading it. I think I&#8217;d rather poke my own eyes out with knitting hooks. But I&#8217;ve already cancelled and not attended multiple other events and DH thinks people are getting suspicious. I hate this whole secret first tri garbage...I feel it&#8217;s much harder to hide it this time because I&#8217;m showing so much. I know it&#8217;s early, but I think we&#8217;re going to announce when I&#8217;m between 8-9 wks next week. I&#8217;m tired of making excuses and lying to people, and I want to wear my maternity clothes.


----------



## Huggles

Mrsstrezy, I believe pregnancy is there to be enjoyed and celebrated. I know some symptoms certainly aren't enjoyable, but with regards to telling people, do what you want. There are no rules. If having people know early stresses you (like it does me), then keep it a secret. If keeping it a secret stresses you then tell people. Do whatever makes you happiest.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your kind words and support around my brother's death. I really appreciate having a place to share the highs and lows of this pregnancy. That was definitely a low. 

MsT - I agree with Huggles about doing what you want with telling people. I was originally not going to tell ANYONE, not even family (other than DW) until after the first ultrasound. Well, DW told everyone at work the day after we found out and then because of connections and such, I realized the race was on to tell my parents and immediate family before they heard it through the grapevine. So we told my Dad and DW's Mom at 4 weeks and my Mom at about 4 1/2 weeks and my Mom told EVERYONE else in the family before I had a chance to tell them because I was trying to give a respectable time after my brother passed before sharing the good news. Ha - so much for that plan. But we at least agreed no sharing on Social Media until after the first trimester. So like Huggles said, there are no rules and you can do whatever makes you feel comfortable. 

brw - that's a great scan photo! I'm so envious, as mine is so unrecognizable :haha:

Chel - glad to hear things are improving on the nausea front and that your appointment went well. How are you feeling now that school knows you're pregnant? Is it a relief? Maybe just annoying to have so many people in your business? Anyway, I can't imagine being so sick and having to try to hide symptoms and such. I hope that the other teachers can be supportive to you. Interesting tidbit, my MIL was an elementary teacher and when she got pregnant, as soon as she was showing, she had to stop teaching because the school system felt it was improper for the students to see their teacher pregnant. So with her second pregnancy, since she had twins, she had to go out on leave during the 1st trimester! Although back then, it was probably paid... Still nuts, as the kids, of COURSE, had seen pregnant women before (including their own moms)!

Happy 8 or so weeks to everyone who's there. I'm pushing 7 weeks (will be 7w0d tomorrow) and still waiting for the nausea to really kick in :nope:. I'm sure it will, but hoping it will come on late and end early. Hope everyone is doing well and have a great weekend!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> The past couple days have been pretty bad nausea-wise. Yesterday I felt like I could barely function through all the nausea and tiredness. I ordered some nose clips that my friend suggested to me that have essential oils in them to help morning sickness. Tried it yesterday and It pretty much did nothing. Were going to a big social event tomorrow and Im dreading it. I think Id rather poke my own eyes out with knitting hooks. But Ive already cancelled and not attended multiple other events and DH thinks people are getting suspicious. I hate this whole secret first tri garbage...I feel its much harder to hide it this time because Im showing so much. I know its early, but I think were going to announce when Im between 8-9 wks next week. Im tired of making excuses and lying to people, and I want to wear my maternity clothes.

You poor thing. I commiserate!
I started telling people earlier than I ever thought because the secrets and excuses drove me more batty! Do what's right...people have been very happy of me.


----------



## cheluzal

Wicky78 said:


> Chel - glad to hear things are improving on the nausea front and that your appointment went well. How are you feeling now that school knows you're pregnant? Is it a relief? Maybe just annoying to have so many people in your business? Anyway, I can't imagine being so sick and having to try to hide symptoms and such. I hope that the other teachers can be supportive to you.

I already old my principal weeks ago when I had to take off. She's cool. I found out there are 4 of us pregnant there now, lol.
Told assistant principal yesterday and she's happy. Then just my classes. No more teachers--they will figure it out...and one guy even GUESSED!

I really only talk to my fellow English teachers (we're in one quad) and they have always been nice and helpful. TBH, most of the teachers are so annoying, lol. We have a large staff and while helpful, they are just so nosy and gossipy. I keep away from that. 

But I have to remember I've been working there 16 years of my career. Most of these people have watched me grow from a new teacher to a newly-married older woman, now to a mom, so they are actually really happy for me. I jut hate attention and adulation (I'm bold but oddly introverted in that way).

Hubs and I are not on FB so staying out of touch is easy. He's not telling his work for months, ha!


----------



## cheluzal

Ladies,
My prayers have continued to be answered!
I crashed last night before taking my Phenergan and actually wok up feeling better this morning than ever! I ate cereal, yogurt, and cheese then fell back to sleep until about 10.

I just mosied out of bed and am eating a sandwich (yes, I can't help it but the cuban deli meat tastes good).

I opened the windows and patio door and just want to air out this house and be productive today! I need to pay bills and pack boxes for the move. I'm even doing dishes and my hubby will be so happy. lol
Feel "normal" and pray it gets better every day!!!

About to crank on some music to motivate myself. 
Back to work FT on Monday so let's enjoy this long weekend.:happydance:


----------



## Huggles

So glad you're feeling better cheluzal


----------



## brw2016

Huggles said:


> Oh wow, I do believe that's the first scan that looks like a little baby!!!
> I was trying to figure out which side was the head and which the butt with mine but totally couldn't, whereas yours is very obvious. So awesome!!

I was surprised at how developed it looked!! You could see the little hand/feet stubs a lot better during the ultrasound. :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

So glad you're feeling better Chel!


----------



## ricschick

So glad your feeling better cheluzal! 

My appointment went well yesterday, they took bloods and height and weight and medical history and she was really lovely! 
I had such a lovely day yesterday was very spoilt dh took me out for lunch beforehand x


----------



## Huggles

Glad your appointment went well ricschick


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Helloooooo - I really have loved reading up but I (as usual) cannot reply to that many so just remembering what I can.

Sorry about your brother W.

Huggles; that's lovely advice.

Glad to see some are having improvement in symptoms! I definitely feel a bit brighter this week. It could just be that I am used to it, who knows?

I have my booking appointment on Monday morning and OH and I booked a private early reassurance scan next Friday. It is as much to have a springboard to tell the kids to be honest.

I've told a few of my close friends because either way I would tell them if anything went awry.

Emzy - if you swing by and spot this, can you add me to the first page? I'm another 14th May for the time being. :)


----------



## Huggles

Hi riveted Rosie. We're due date buddies :D

AFM - I'm so hungry all the time! It's driving me crazy! This is by far the worst hunger week so far. I swear I'm eating like every 20-30 Min. I'm just permanently starving. Not peckish, not mildly wondering about food, but totally and utterly ravenously starving! It's crazy and really frustrating!


----------



## ChibiLena

I am a bit frustrated that some foods are starting to taste different now, and not in a good way. Especially cheese, I love cheese. :(

Overall, I am also just not feeling very well at the moment. I thought once the sinus infection cleared up I would be fine, but not so. :/ Wonder if this is a first trimester thing or if this pregnancy will be harder on me than my last.

On a more positive note, we pretty much have a boy name picked out since before I became pregnant and I still really like it. For a girl's name though, I can't seem to become excited over any of them for very long. Most girl names I find so boring and when I find one that I like it only lasts for a couple weeks at most. So in an effort for some inspiration, I have been reading the 500 top girl names from last year and a 132-page-thread about names of babies last born. No luck though. We have one that we kind of like, but every time I try to imagine our baby with that name I feel nauseous, like baby is actively protesting it, OMG, haha.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chibi I agree with you about foods tasting different now. I'm still have food aversions too. And the nausea is getting worse. It's never I'm going to vomit, just I feel siiiiiiiick. I hate it. 

We've had out boy and girl names picked out since we started trying really. It too, us ages to agree though. It's still not 100% in middle names, but first names are picked. DS hates both of them :haha: :dohh:


----------



## cheluzal

Well, not taking pill last night was no bueno. I tossed and turned all night with the most sour stomach. But once I awoke and ate some breakfast, it settled to a mild fireball.

I keep sleeping after breakfast for another hour or so, then make it to couch. I have to keep food in me every couple hours; I find around 4pm is when it starts to feel really sick again. 

Food all tastes gross to me and I hate it! I crave nothing, need everything, and hate all. Trying to really down the fruit-sent hubs for lots of fruit. And I down yogurt like it's going out of style.

Still praying I feel better each week and hope my placenta is an overachiever and kicks in quicker, rofl.


----------



## ChibiLena

Threw up two times this morning. Oh the joy...


----------



## Gray001

Trying to catch up!!

Oh no Chibi sorry you have been sick (although I'm sure deep down somewhere your glad fornthe pregnancy symptom).

Cheluzal glad you are slowly starting to feel better!

Ricschick glad your appointment went well!

I have my booking appointment on Wednesday am so excited that things are finally happening and will get my yellow pregnancy bible!! That will make it feel all more real however I am dreading the bloods!! I tell The midwives everytime that they will not be able to get anything from me and only the phlobotomist can seem to do it but they insist on trying and then it stresses me out so much I faint!! I am such a wimp with needles!!

Hoping they give me a scan date whilst I am there and don't have to wait for it in the post as I am on holiday when I am 12 weeks so don't want to miss the appointment and was really hoping to get in before we go as we are going with the whole family for a wedding so will be nice to actually be able to tell them all rather than trying to hide it at a wedding!

I have no symptoms what so ever it's actually worrying. With DS I had morning sickness, food aversions and certain smells just made me gag but this time nothing!! Exhaustion but that's about it!
Really hoping I get something to reassure me.


----------



## Sasha92

My pram arrives yesterday yaaaay! I've gone for the Limited Edition Jurrasic Dream Egg Stroller. Need to get a maxi cosi pebble plus car seat but I'll get that closer to may :blush:

I took the changing bag our and already wanted to pack it up full of nappies, baby clothes and wipes why is May so far away lol I might just have a little pack to see how it looks lol 

_P.s I did order this pram way back in May this year for a baby that was due in December so I'm not comeptlely crazy and didn't just buy this pram but it was on September delivery (So it's late) but I just love it so much!_


----------



## ricschick

Gray maybe you could book a private scan if you can't get one beforehand? I no the 12 week scan can be done within a few weeks of that. X

Chi sorry you were sick hopefully that doesn't continue. 

I have to have the GTT test this time (glucose test ) as my bmi is just over 30! Never had that before. Also got to see a consultant at 16weeks too as this is my 6th baby. 
I've felt more nauseous this weekend and very tired!!


----------



## Huggles

Sasha that's so exciting the pram has arrived already. I love that you want to pack a baby bag etc! I agree that May seems Sooo far away.


----------



## ricschick

I have no clue which pram I want! They all seem so bulky when I looked the other day. Any ideas what you guys are going to get? X


----------



## Sasha92

Thank you huggles! I know I can't wait to open all the boxes etc

I packed the changing bag... I was just 2 excited lol I just can't wait untill May my patient levels are terrible I'm like a child myself.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I had a GTT with my DS. It was all fine. Nothing to worry about. I'm sure I'll have to have it again this time. 

I have a graco symbio pram. It's alright. I'm not replacing it cos it's still working fine.


----------



## Gray001

Ricschick I would if I could but don't think DH would be too happy as the one near us is about £60 and we have already decided we ate going to do a private 4d scan at 16 weeks!

We are also using the same pram as last time it's a cossato I love it really light, easy to put up and down and I love the designs on them! I have decided I am going to get a new changing bag though as I am still using ours that I had with DS so it's had 3 years of constant use and looking very tired!! 

I imagine that I will also have to have the gtt test as I did with DS but I really don't want to as I mentioned before the midwives can never get bloods from me and I walked out of the doctors with 8 plasters in different places over my body where they kept trying! Safe to say it really distresses me everytime they try!


----------



## Sasha92

I dont blame you all for using your current prams rhe amount this one cost me i expect all my future children to also get some use out of it lol 

It turns into a tandem aswell!


----------



## Huggles

I spent the entire day in bed yesterday. Was just so exhausted I wanted to cry. Was kind of longing for the 2 weeks bed rest I'll need mid- end Nov (when I have my cervical stitch placed). And I was then just so moody as well in the afternoon. Just felt like I wasn't coping at all.

Then woke up to this on ovia this morning:



> Hows mom?
> 
> Feeling moody? Hormonal irritability is at a peak around the ninth week, although relief should come soon - for most women, moodiness eases up around week ten before coming back in full force as your pregnancy ends. Youre also likely to feel extremely fatigued, as your body is working overtime to develop the placenta in order to most efficiently provide nutrients to your baby, and because your blood sugar and blood pressure may often move in the opposite direction as your increased metabolism and hormone levels.

it was just so spot on it was scary! And a total relief.

9 weeks today.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Huggles said:


> I spent the entire day in bed yesterday. Was just so exhausted I wanted to cry. Was kind of longing for the 2 weeks bed rest I'll need mid- end Nov (when I have my cervical stitch placed). And I was then just so moody as well in the afternoon. Just felt like I wasn't coping at all.
> 
> Then woke up to this on ovia this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Hows mom?
> 
> Feeling moody? Hormonal irritability is at a peak around the ninth week, although relief should come soon - for most women, moodiness eases up around week ten before coming back in full force as your pregnancy ends. Youre also likely to feel extremely fatigued, as your body is working overtime to develop the placenta in order to most efficiently provide nutrients to your baby, and because your blood sugar and blood pressure may often move in the opposite direction as your increased metabolism and hormone levels.
> 
> it was just so spot on it was scary! And a total relief.
> 
> 9 weeks today.Click to expand...

That thing you posted from your app seems pretty spot on for how I've been. Not quite 9 weeks yet (8+5) but I swear I've been a zombie all week. My DS has been waking up frequently at night again too. So tired is an understatement. So is moody. :dohh:

Sasha92 - Your excitement is awesome! :) I agree that May feels forever away. 

I'm going to have to get a new stroller for this little nugget. The one we have for DS would work, but he'll only be 21 months when nugget is born, so we will definitely have to get a double stroller.

ricschick - I've had to get the glucose test during every one of my pregnancies. The 1-hr test is standard for all pregnancies and then if it comes back high or borderline, you have to take a 3 hour one. I've had to do the 3 hour one for my last two pregnancies. It's not horrible, but it's not fun either. 

AFM - I apologize for not keeping up with the thread well. I check the facebook group, but DS doesn't give me much time to get online. If he sees my laptop out, he comes running. :haha:

My first ultrasound was last week and we got to see nugget's heartbeat :cloud9: My due date is now officially May 16, 2018. My cycles were super irregular before getting pregnant so my doctor's office was going by my last period and was over 2 weeks off. Now my doctor and me are on the same page. :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Yay for seeing the heartbeat aidensmomma! Glad you and your doctor are in agreement on due date now.


----------



## ricschick

Huggles sometimes being in bed is the best place isn't it lol no risk of biteing anyone's head off!!! Happy 9 weeks!! 

Yay for seeing a hb momma!!! 

Im already tired and I've been up an hour &#128564;


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I was pretty emotional yesterday but I couldnt tell if it was performance nerves or what! Excited for this week; booking appt this morn and scanning on Friday. I suspect itll put my date back as Im fairly sure Im a CD17 ovulation type...


----------



## ricschick

Good luck with your booking in appointment Rosie!! Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles I spent most of yesterday in and out of sleep. I could do the same today. As for moodiness I have been moody for weeks. My family is probably ready to move out!


----------



## cheluzal

Gray001 said:


> I have no symptoms what so ever it's actually worrying. With DS I had morning sickness, food aversions and certain smells just made me gag but this time nothing!! Exhaustion but that's about it!
> Really hoping I get something to reassure me.

Please take my nausea! I was doing so well, lying around with more a stomach knot than sicky. Get up for work today and after shower, almost pass out and vomit just getting dressed! I want to cry.

I'm so sick of this!! I have to have teachers cover my classes, which they hate. Calling in sub this week, which work is probably tired of. But what can I do?? I can't stand up!! :cry:


----------



## Sasha92

Chezual sorry your suffering! I feel your pain it I haven't actually been sick. I also feel useless at work but I haven't had to call in sick yet which is good.

Hopefully this part of the pregnsncy calms down soon. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it to 20 weeks afterwise.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hello! Trying to catch up! Think I have added everyone that needs adding to the first post and Facebook. If anyone else wants adding to the secret Facebook group, add my personal profile and I can add you :) https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83

It wouldn't let me post my scan pic from last week before but here it is, baby at bang on 8 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







22195506_10159505474445473_7452979815048608400_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emzywemzy83

Ooh and prams, too excited to get a pram. I'm thinking either Oyster 2 or Mamas and Papas Occaro... need to go and have a play!


----------



## cheluzal

Well, work is forcing me to take an official leave through HR, not just calling subs every day.
Whatever. Hopefully I can still use my sick time to pay for it. I don't want to use my 6 weeks of UNPAID maternity, in case I need it at the end...

Trying not to stress or worry about work. It's teenagers who need me, but the world will keep spinning and my primary concern is my little baby.

Still praying it's peaked and can start to subside quickly!! :evil:


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal what a nightmare I'm so sorry ms has raised its ugly head again!! I hope it passes again quickly xx


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Awww Cheluzal you are having such a rough time :(

I had the booking appointment today and my dating scan is at Halloween; doubly spooky when my mum pointed out that the private scan is Friday 13th hahaha

My area has a baby box thing going on; apparently it is a Scandinavian inspired thing and it looks amazing! :)

It took my mind off the proposed GTT and my risk factors for being older, fatter and on number 4 ;o)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm sorry you're feeling so bad ): 

I've got a quick app with my midwife with Thursday to get me on the system and stuff. Then my proper hour long booking app is next week. Eek!! 

Also, am I the only one with GIANT knockers going on ATM. It's absolutely killing my back. And they hurt too!! 
It's my friends wedding on Halloween (eeeee! I'm so excited! Gothy wedding) and now not only am I paranoid my dress won't fit because of bloat, I'm now worried my tits won't fit either! 
My dad is remarrying in Jan and I'm just ready to give up about that one. Hoping I can find a not awful maternity dress.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Cheluzal I really hope your ms subsides. I spent the day vomiting and laying on the couch cuz I feel Horrible. I can't imagine every mins of every day! 
Emzy-love the scan pic!

Riveted I've see those boxes and like the concept behind the way they manage babies. 

Broken are you in the wedding?

Afm-I have felt like total garbage the past 2 days (more so than I have) and absolutely struggling to keep my eyes open. My house is a total disaster and had to ask DH to get some stuff done as I am not capable. My ds called me out 2 nights ago (he's 14), asked why I haven't drank any alcohol (he asked like I have a drink in my hand on a daily basis lol) and why I haven't been feeling well. He said 'he knew my little secret, and told me I'm not good at hiding stuff'. I guess my dad asked my sister why I was drinking lemon water the other night at their house. Man, I honestly don't drink a lot but I guess they notice the no wine drinking when I'm out. 
Oh well, I'm not trying to hide it I really just don't want to worry people and I REALLY don't want judgement from people. We have had a rough enough time as it is, I really don't want comments from people that might upset me.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Cheluzal- sorry the MS hit you again. At least you know that it&#8217;s possible to have some good days. I use the good days to &#8220;recharge&#8221; my batteries, and to remind myself that not every day will be miserable. 

Sorry to everyone else having a hard time as well. Morning sickness hasn&#8217;t been terrible the past few days, but it&#8217;s there. On average throwing up 2x a day, but nausea hasn&#8217;t been constant. I&#8217;ve actually been able to accomplish more than I thought I would with packing for our move. Still have a lot to do though and ready for the week to be done!! I have a friend coming to help me get stuff done on Thursday, which is nice. 

The most frustrating thing is trying to find things that I want to eat. I make sure I get in three meals a day, but it&#8217;s been very hard for me to pick snacks that don&#8217;t disgust me. Then sometimes I just don&#8217;t eat a snack because I can&#8217;t figure out what I want, and then I throw up because of it. Ugh! Just want to enjoy food again.


----------



## ChibiLena

So sorry you have been so sick cheluzal.

On a happy note, I am 10weeks pregnant today! :) Ovia says baby is now the size of a kumquat. It's nearly unbelievable that 1/4 of pregnancy has passed already!


----------



## Huggles

Wow, happy 10 weeks Chibi!

Lovely scan pic emzy.

Sorry you're feeling so awful again cheluzal. I don't know much about American law but I'm.pretty sure your official sick days would come out of sick days and can't come.oit of maternity as I know here we are not legally allowed to return to work before 6 weeks post birth unless a doctor provides a fitness certificate as your body takes quite a beating with the birth itself.

RnW, I hope people are happy for you when they find out rather than judgy. Impressive that your son's figured out your secret on his own! Shows he's rather perceptive which is lovely.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW yeah I am. So I have to wear this dress. 

Happy 10 weeks Chibi!


----------



## ricschick

Rosie I'm also in the fatter older and number 6 club too lol. 

Broken my boobs have grown too!! And there still so sore!! Dh on a no touching ban! Lol! Constantly slapping his hand away lol. 
Hopefully dress will fit but can you try it on a few weeks before incase you need it altered? 

Happy 10weeks chi!!!! 

RnW funny how we don't realise what our kids notice! I think if I hadn't of told mine they would have figured it out too. Anyone who is not supportive of you doesn't deserve to be included!! 

I've woke up feeling quite sick I told a different prenatal last night which doesn't have ginger in it and it really makes a difference! Going to get some of my normal ones today! 
I tried my Doppler last night but I couldn't find the hb but I'm not worried as it's early il try again in a few days.


----------



## Sasha92

Chezual so sorry yoyr having a rough time. Will they pay you during the offically leave? Morning sickness is so rough I'm struggling myself!

Happy 10 weeks chi! I can't believe im.only 8 this is dragging by!

Rosie you must be UK based I can't wait to get a baby box either aha. I think I was lucky last time as I got the paperwork for it when I went for my 8 week booking appointment bit this time nothing about the baby box was in there and the midwife said I'd get it all from the community midwife around 16 weeks lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 10 weeks chibi!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I am in the wedding. I'm a bridesmaid so I have to stick with this dress and the wedding is in 3 weeks. So not really time to adjust it. I should have gone bigger when I measured myself, but I didn't think it would be an issue so early. Guess I'll have to buy some Spanx lol! 

Sasha and Rosie, I hope I'm in a baby box area too. They look so good!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Haha Rics, lets hear it for the old timers with a brood! 

Aye Sasha I am NW UK :) 

I dont want to jinx myself but Im definitely feeling a bit less sick and a bit less tired this week. Ive got two of my three performances out of the way too so one more to gear up for in November.

I need to not get any bigger until after that or my costume wont fit!

Broken: you can get some pretty funky maternity stuff now, or anything empire line or full frock would work! :)


----------



## ricschick

What's in the baby box? I've not heard of this? 

Rosie costume? What do you do? X


----------



## MrsHudson

Is it ok if I join in?

I'm due 5/26 according to my scan but 5/21 according to my dating. I'll have to discuss it with my mw.

This is my 3rd pregnancy since my first with ds. The last 2 ended in mc so I've been cautious with this one. But I haven't had any bleeding and my scan yesterday showed a healthy heart beat. I've been pretty sick but I had hg with ds and it isn't quite that bad. Sore boobs and fatigue have got me too. They found a cyst on my left ovary yesterday and I've had some pain from that but it should be fine. Otherthan that I've just been chasing ds the best I can. He's pretty excited to be big bro. 

I've told my parents and best friends but that's it. Well tell the in laws this weekend. 

I look forward to chatting with you all and I'll try to catch up the best I can.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome Mrs Hudson!


----------



## Gray001

Welcome Mrs Hudson!

I also haven't seen these baby boxes how do you get them?

Got my booking appointment with midwife today!


----------



## Sasha92

Welcome Mrs Hudson!

If you Google "the baby box company" that's the company who supplied them. I think it's only being rolled out in certian areas around the UK for now.

It's an idea that's been in Finland for generations. Basicly in Finland everybody gets this box for the baby to sleep in. It has a fitted mattress in there and Finland has the lowest rate of SIDS worldwide which is why they are now giving them out in the UK. I had heard of them before they started giving them away and I did plan on buying one but they are £200-£500 depending on what box package you get from Finland so it's nice they are giving them out now.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Mrs Hudson! 

Il look into it Sasha! 

I've had the worse nights sleep dd woke 4 times last night and dh went out to the pub because it's his birthday today and he gets the day off from work so I ended up coming downstairs twice to wake him up so I feel like I haven't slept plus I was sooo hot all night!! &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome mrs Hudson! 

So I told a 'family' member the news last night, and specifically said do not put anything on fb. Of course she put it straight on fb. I'm so cross. 
Well, she didn't actually say anything, she just tagged me saying 'feeling delighted' so it's pretty obvious imo. Either way. I said not to say anything and she did it anyway.


----------



## Huggles

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Welcome mrs Hudson!
> 
> So I told a 'family' member the news last night, and specifically said do not put anything on fb. Of course she put it straight on fb. I'm so cross.
> Well, she didn't actually say anything, she just tagged me saying 'feeling delighted' so it's pretty obvious imo. Either way. I said not to say anything and she did it anyway.

Ugh , I absolutely hate when people do that :grr:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Welcome mrs Hudson!
> 
> So I told a 'family' member the news last night, and specifically said do not put anything on fb. Of course she put it straight on fb. I'm so cross.
> Well, she didn't actually say anything, she just tagged me saying 'feeling delighted' so it's pretty obvious imo. Either way. I said not to say anything and she did it anyway.

This is why we don't tell DH parents until I'm ready for the world to know. When my sil told them of her 1st pg she said don't say anything until they had personally told her DH family just so it didn't trickle down the line. 5mins later they had a call from family members and told them! Like wtf? I get your excited but have some control!!

Welcome Mrs Hudson!


----------



## mrsstrezy

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Welcome mrs Hudson!
> 
> So I told a 'family' member the news last night, and specifically said do not put anything on fb. Of course she put it straight on fb. I'm so cross.
> Well, she didn't actually say anything, she just tagged me saying 'feeling delighted' so it's pretty obvious imo. Either way. I said not to say anything and she did it anyway.

Omg!! How annoying!! I'm sorry about that. Some people just have no self-control when it comes to news like this. 

Welcome MrsHudson! It's always nice to have someone new!

Man I wish we had the baby boxes in the US. I feel it would give me more peace of mind knowing that SIDS rate is lower with the boxes. Has everyone else heard the new recommendations to prevent SIDS? Not sure if this is just a US thing, but apparently they recommend that the baby sleep in the parents room for the first whole year(not necessarily in the same bed, just be in the room). We didn't do that with DS-for him we had him in the bassinet for the first four months in our room and then transitioned him to his crib in the nursery afterwards. I'm thinking we might put the crib in our room for the first year with baby #2. We'll see.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you ladies. I was so cross and upset last night about it. She not even family. She's my dads new gf (my mum passed away a few yrs ago) I've only met her twice!!
I told her the news in a msg and straight away she replied 'lock the door I'm coming for the birth' !?!? Ummmm. No. Don't invite yourself to someone's birth for goodness sake. 
I struggle with her, because she's my dads new partner and all the feelings around my mum. I didn't need this. She's now last in line for everything. She only gets told things right before they go on fb. 

Mrsstrezy, I hadn't heard that about keeping them in for a yr. I had my DS with me until 5 months because I lived with my mum at the time, when we moved into our own house he went into his own room. I'll certainly keep Neville with me for a yr if that's the new guideline though. I'm so paranoid about SIDS.


----------



## Geebug x

So I am officially coming in here now, after 2-3 scares throughout I have been too frightened to post. I am 8 weeks 5 days today and have my booking in appointment tomorrow.
How can you all be so excited?! I am absolutely petrified.
Every twinge, and ache I have to convince myself it could be ok.

Today I have lower cramps and backache, so struggling again thinking it's the start of the end. 

We had scans at 6w, 7w and have one at 10w (the very early ones were because of bleed scares)

I feel like I am just being a drama queen and everyone is fed up with me, I crave so much to be excited and enjoy the sickness, and food aversions etc but instead I am just a tired emotional worrier constantly.

Due 18th May. Praying I can get that far. 

Looking for a bit of support so reaching out here xxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Geebug. We're a supportive bunch here. :hugs:

How have your scans been? I get anxious at every twinge and pain as well. I try and just take it day by day, sometimes even hour by hour. It's not easy. I hope you have supportive people around you irl. :hugs:


----------



## Geebug x

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Welcome Geebug. We're a supportive bunch here. :hugs:
> 
> How have your scans been? I get anxious at every twinge and pain as well. I try and just take it day by day, sometimes even hour by hour. It's not easy. I hope you have supportive people around you irl. :hugs:

Thank you. No one accept my other half and 2 good friends know and they are fab, I just feel like I'm being a drama llama! The scan's have all been fine, scary as baby has been so small and delicate. 

I'm really struggling today though. Just wish I could be as positive as some others as I feel like I'm not enjoying it xx


----------



## MrsHudson

Wow broken! I'm so sorry. That's why we haven't told my in laws too. Plus my MIL is pretty annoying when I'm pregnant. 

Geebug so sorry you're so anxious. After two losses I am too. I hope everything works out just fine for you. 

Thank you for the welcome ladies! I wasn't going to join a group again. I joined one with DS and it kind of imploded. But I need people join me in my misery haha. 

I'm trying to muster up enough energy to take ds to gymnastics. I got my morning sick out of the way so hopefully I'll be ok. 

We had a lady here in Colorado making baby boxes for refugees but I don't think any hospitals or birth centers give them out. I'm a birth doula and have heard talk of them coming to some hospitals but haven't seen it.


----------



## cheluzal

So I didn't feel like getting online yesterday. I slept on the couch last night and the night before because I'm so freaking sick of my bed! I have stolen the entire couch with food, computer, and took hubby's side. LOL He's relegated to chair and guest bedroom for now, lol. But he's been great taking care of me.

I forgot to take Phenergan 2 nights ago and wasn't too bad yesterday. Didn't take it last night either and actually feel more normal today than since my sickness started at 5 weeks!! Not getting too excited (and trying not to worry), for I know it can return, but still...
...still gassy and a wee bit crampy and my discharge is still a geyser, so hoping all is well and hormones have peaked and my placenta is an overachiever!

HR got back and said I would be using my paid sick time and I could end the leave at any time I could return. She's sending the form but the principal's secretary said it could take a week to kick in, lol...I'm praying I feel better then...wish they'd just let me call subs (same diff actually as far as class coverage). Whatever. Work is becoming less and less of a priority.

See OB tomorrow for official "first" long appointment. Going to wrestle an additional u/s soon to put my mind at ease. No way I'm waiting until week 20 for the next one, ha!


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Welcome mrs Hudson!
> 
> So I told a 'family' member the news last night, and specifically said do not put anything on fb. Of course she put it straight on fb. I'm so cross.
> Well, she didn't actually say anything, she just tagged me saying 'feeling delighted' so it's pretty obvious imo. Either way. I said not to say anything and she did it anyway.

Oh, I would be soooo pissed! I'm livid on your behalf. There is absolutely NO way that is remotely acceptable. I would be saying something...but I'm known for being mouthy.


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Man I wish we had the baby boxes in the US. I feel it would give me more peace of mind knowing that SIDS rate is lower with the boxes. Has everyone else heard the new recommendations to prevent SIDS? Not sure if this is just a US thing, but apparently they recommend that the baby sleep in the parents room for the first whole year(not necessarily in the same bed, just be in the room). We didn't do that with DS-for him we had him in the bassinet for the first four months in our room and then transitioned him to his crib in the nursery afterwards. I'm thinking we might put the crib in our room for the first year with baby #2. We'll see.

I swear they update recommendations so often, they have to be circling back to those from decades ago, lol. They know nothing-and everything!

I'm going to have a bassinet by the bed for months, then move to a crib in their own room across the hall. We'll have our guest bed in the baby's room for sleeping if we need to, and with doors open and a monitor, I will hear everything.


----------



## cheluzal

Anyone have or use the baby armor blanket over belly to protect from emf waves?
I have my laptop on me for hours and got one just in case.

They retail over $60 (yikes) but found one new on LetItGo for $25.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome back Geebug!

Regarding baby in room, I actually did hear the full year recommendation the other day but it goes hand in hand with not in room at all if either parent is a smoker as that increases the sids risk dramatically.


----------



## Gray001

Welcome geebug!!

I think we will just play it to how we feel at the time with sleeping arrangements. With DS we had him in a Moses basket until about 4 months in our room and then gradually moved him into his own room as we felt ready to.

Just got back from booking appointment all went well apart from being told I had to have the GDB testing again this time because of my weight and then fainting (as I expected to) when having bloods taken!!

Really hoping they will get me in for my 12 week scan before we go o holiday at the end of October!


----------



## Huggles

Glad the appointment went well gray. Fx'd they can scan you before holiday.


----------



## cheluzal

Gray001 said:


> Just got back from booking appointment all went well apart from being told I had to have the GDB testing again this time because of my weight and then fainting (as I expected to) when having bloods taken!!

I have to do it twice because of my age.
Something about drinking something for an hour....oog, I'm not liking the sound of that, lol! I have very persnickety taste buds. I couldn't finish the dumb liquid for the CT I had years ago.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome Geebug! Your fears are normal and understandable. I have had several early losses plus the loss of my son in January. I was actually avoiding getting pg (I guess it didn't work lol) as the thought of going through the pain and heartache again made me physically ill. I am surprisingly calm considering mostly because I know there is little I can do to change it if anything does happen. I also know there is no 'safe' time for me as things can happen at any time. If anything allow yourself to feel the fear when it comes, give it space and then visualize filling your heart and womb with light and love. Imagine holding this baby and allow that love and happiness to fill your body. It works wonders for me and my sanity. There are lots of great visualization/meditations on you tube that can help you through this if you connect to it.


----------



## ChibiLena

Welcome Geebug!

My son is doing my head in sometimes. I know it's the terrible twos (will it magically stop when he turns three?) but this morning he had a 30min. meltdown because I had the audacity to actually wash him during our shower. Which he entered happily and voluntarily I might add. I was thinking "Duh, what did you THINK would happen in the shower other than washing?" Result was I only managed to wash maybe one third of him and we took him in the car with us in only his underwear and t-shirt...He deignt it OK to put his pants and shoes on later though *eyeroll*.


----------



## KittenLifter

Huggles said:


> Told my parents this morning. I'm not good at talking about important things verbally (there seems to be a better connection between my brain and my hands than there is between my brain and my mouth - I guess it's part of being a major introvert... ), so I wrote a card telling them and put a scan pic inside. Gave it to my mom this morning with a posy of bougainvillea flowers from our garden. When she opened it she saw the pic and looked up confused saying "and this?" so I told her to just read the card. All she kept saying was "wow, oh wow, wow, oh wow" over and over. She looked close to tears. My dad walked in then and she just handed him the hard. She gave me a big hug and said congratulations and that she's in total shock. I think she was still in shock when I left (didn't stay long, was just dropping ds there for the day on my way to work). Dad also congratulated me and gave me a big hug (ouch my boobs!!!) and told me to take it easy.

THIS. Last week, we were over at a friend's, and on the way out we made our rounds to give hugs and I literally just yelled "MY TITS" at one of our enthusiastic chest-smasher-hug friends! I love a good hug, but my patience for STRONG BURLY HUGS has evaporated. My breasts are fine 90% of the time now (I can wrap a towel around myself! I can take bras off! oh thank goodness), but the chestcrushers...



Gray001 said:


> I have my booking appointment on Wednesday am so excited that things are finally happening and will get my yellow pregnancy bible!! That will make it feel all more real however I am dreading the bloods!!

Okay I gotta know...what's the yellow pregnancy bible?



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Thank you ladies. I was so cross and upset last night about it. She not even family. She's my dads new gf (my mum passed away a few yrs ago) I've only met her twice!!
> I told her the news in a msg and straight away she replied 'lock the door I'm coming for the birth' !?!? Ummmm. No. Don't invite yourself to someone's birth for goodness sake.
> I struggle with her, because she's my dads new partner and all the feelings around my mum. I didn't need this. She's now last in line for everything. She only gets told things right before they go on fb.

That is so inappropriate of her, Broken!! As for your future plans, A+ -- my mom would call that a "logical consequence" for her. If you show you can't be trusted to keep information temporarily confidential, then you won't be trusted with information that's not public!



Geebug x said:


> So I am officially coming in here now, after 2-3 scares throughout I have been too frightened to post. I am 8 weeks 5 days today and have my booking in appointment tomorrow.
> How can you all be so excited?! I am absolutely petrified.
> Every twinge, and ache I have to convince myself it could be ok.

<3 <3. It's my first pregnancy, and I realized early on that (however things go) this will be the only one where I'll be able to enjoy this level of optimism, so I might as well "give myself over to hope," as I've been saying.

I had my first pregnancy massage last week (100% would do again), when a bunch of friends had a group booking at a local soak/sauna place, and when I told the massage therapist I knew I was still in the danger zone, she said, "oh honey, LIFE is dangerous!" She was such a cheerful hippie the whole time, and so positive about pregnancy in general, but something about her joyous recognition that the whole dang world is full of danger really helped me let go a little more. It sounds weird, right? But it was what I needed to hear from someone more experienced. I hope you find whatever you need to hear!


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh! A thing I keep meaning to ask (especially of you not-first-timers): tell me about pregnancy pillows. Are they as magic as the internet says they are? Are there good ones? Bad ones? When will I want one? (Do I want one?)


----------



## Huggles

Pregnancy pillows - I have a body pillow. I used it most of last pregnancy, I used it in labour, I used it after. I've already used it again with this one, brought me huge relief when I was struggling early on. I've packed it away again now as it started keeping me awake (it's sometimes hard to turn from one side to the next), but am pretty sure I'll be bringing it out again.
My one is long and kind of shaped like a hill top if that makes sense? It's not the super long one that curves around your bum and around your head but more like a V shape but not as tight as a V.
I would definitely recommend pregnancy pillows.


----------



## Gray001

Haha kitten the yellow pregnancy bible is the yellow book they give where I am that you keep with you and take to every appointment and scan and it's where they keep all your notes and charts and things!


----------



## ChibiLena

I had and have a pregnancy/breastfeedig pillow (Theraline Brand). It is soooo comfy for sleeping while pregnant. I have also used it for breastfeeding and to prop my son up when he started sitting etc.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Let's see what I can remember? Welcome to Mrs H and Gee! Boo to any ongoing concerns/sickness/oveenthusastic but tactless people!

I should never have said my symptoms were abating as yesterday was a sicky day. AND all I want is carbs so the bloat is real y'all!!

Rics - Costume is because I do shows :) I am in a musical next month then it looks like I need a year off!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chibi I hate to tell you but a &#8216;threenager&#8217; is Far worse than the &#8216;terrible twos&#8217; lol. The good news with boys is they simmer with age. I have a 4.5 yr old girl and a 14 yr old boy and she far outshines in the attitude/moody nonsense. Literally right now (its 7:30am) she&#8217;s crying because I traded my iPhone 6 in for a newer phone and didn&#8217;t give her my old phone. She&#8217;s 4!!! It&#8217;s constant and tests my patience on an hourly basis.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chibi I agree with RnW 'threenagers' are a real issue. As she says though, boys tend to simmer down faster. From about 2.5-4 my son was a literal terror. Absolute demon child. Completely different kid now. Don't get me wrong, he still throws fits and tantrums but nowhere near as bad. Hang in there mama, it get better! 

Midwife in a few hours for me. Excited!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anyone feel like they are so far out from taking care of a baby that it&#8217;s like being pg with your first? 
Things change so quickly with what the &#8216;experts&#8217; (I use that lightly) say you should and shouldn&#8217;t do that I feel like I have to retrain myself on how to care for an infant. Someone mentioned that they recommended baby is in your room for the first year to prevent SIDS! That sounds crazy to me only becAuse I&#8217;ll never sleep if the baby is in my room and constantly checking on him/her. I&#8217;m not judging I&#8217;m only thinking about myself and sleep. 
I think there is far to much info out there these days and people only feel like they are bound to screw up because REALLY how can we do it all?? Having a [email protected]&#8364;k of a day today!


----------



## ricschick

I see some of you are 10 weeks today!! Happy double digits!!! 

Ahh the terrible 2's been there done that several times lol but the best thing is to ignore the bad and praise the good and also I find changing the subject really does the trick sometimes! And I explain everything! Like what's happening next or why they can't have something etc. 

Pregnancy pillows are fantastic I definitely recommend these!! When your bigger and laying in bed it helps line up all of your body so you sleep with it between your knees and it lines up your body and helps you sleep better, I've just bought a new one mine is just like a longer version of a pillow but full body size. 

I am so tired today had a rubbish nights sleep again last night as our son was up with a very high temperature so took him docs today to find he has tonsillitis and while I was there I got some more 5mg folic acid which then prompted the doctor to give me the flu jab lol he just happened to have one on his desk lol. So atleast that's one thing out if the way.


----------



## MrsHudson

My pregnancy pillow is Ahh-mazing! So much so that I've already pulled it out lol. My hips have been bothering me already so I had to. I have a leachco which is huge and ds and dh sleep in the bed too. We're quite crowded. Definitely worth the money though.

My 2 year old and I had a battle royale yesterday over him going potty before his nap and he refused. We both ended up crying. Hard to keep your cool when your hormones are raging.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hope your son feels better ricschick! I still haven't got us all flu shots.....


----------



## brw2016

It's been a few days so I don't know if I can catch up! Lol 

9 weeks today! I've been so nauseous and dealing with a headache for about three days, so haven't felt like posting anything... not too much to update on though! 

Congrats to those hitting 10 weeks!! 

I need to get a pregnancy pillow... I don't need one yet, but I know I probably will. Gonna be looking up the recommendations!! :)


----------



## ricschick

Happy 9 weeks! X


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 10 weeks ladies! 

Back from midwife, got my notes and my 'official' booking app next week. My midwife is lovely too. 

RnW I agree about it feeling like my first again. So much has changed since my son. I know basic care will come back when baby is here but all the guidelines now. Heck!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 9 weeks brw. I wonder if there's some increase of hormones or something at that time, I also had a horrible headache the 3 days leading up to 9 weeks.

Broken, my son is a very similar age to yours and I too feel like I'm starting all over. I don't even know half the brands of things anymore never mind guidelines! Also doesn't help that we sold all our baby stuff last year as we'd given up all hope of ever falling pg, so we really are starting from scratch :dohh:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think hormones peak from 8-10 weeks which probably explains the headaches. I think blood production is on overload too which would add to it. I have had that hangover feeling for the last week (headaches, nausea/gagging/vomiting and heat issues) which is making me miserable. 
I ran out of my meds on the weekend and went to pick it up today (mw forgot to send it through last week and Monday was a holiday...) and they wanted to charge me $120 after my insurance covered $117 of it. I just about started crying in front of the pharmacy tech lol. I think she saw the tears and got on the computer to find that there is a generic brand that will be totally covered. I would have paid for it if I had to but my god I&#8217;m feeling emotionally out of control.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And happy 10 weeks to those that are there. A few short weeks and we will be in the 2nd trimester!!


----------



## ricschick

Yeah I've had a headache all day! And I'm so hot at night!! In exhausted today &#128564;


----------



## ricschick

Oh and I can smell everything!!!!!! Yuk


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've still got the big stuff from my son. Me and DH always knew we wanted a baby together one day (DS is not DH's) so I hung on to it. 

But everything else is from scratch, and I have no family support like I had with my son so that's daunting. I'm just so worried I'm going to forget to buy something really important and not realise til I get home and need it &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Sasha92

I dont come on for a day and a half and theres 3 new pages! :haha:

Sorry to hear that broken I haven't told my ex partners parents yet either. My mum can barely keep her mouth shut. She keeps saying can't i just tell so and so.


Welcome geebug!

I'm as excited as can be but still really scared! I've lost one this year already and had a panic attack eairly just thinking about the fact the NHS are taking so long to sort out a scan for me. I feel so forgotten about and I don't want a pay for one if they are going to scan me (midwife said on Saturday it would be within 2 weeks) but considering I've heard nothing so far I don't have alot of hope. May just have to pay and get a private scan.

Baby will be in my room anyway for the foreseeable future lol but o have a crib the box and a noses basket x


----------



## brw2016

I wonder if it is the hormones... it feels like my normal "hormonal headache", but it's lasting forever! 

Ricschick, I can smell everything too and I'm gagging at almost everything!! Ugh! Lol I'm carrying around a bottle of peppermint oil to overcome the other smells. It's helped a little bit - especially while fixing quick suppers for DH


----------



## Traveling mom

I haven't been on in a few weeks and I had over 60 pages to catch up on!! :coffee:

I found something fun, I don't know if it has already been mentioned, but the Chinese Gender Predictor. Mine says ANOTHER boy. I haven't really decided what I really want. A girl would obviously be awesome after having 2 boys, but part of me says hopefully it is another boy. I already have the stuff, and they are pretty laid back in the teenage years. :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







gender-prediction-chart.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooooo mine says girl! Eek! Me and DH would love a girl. But it's a true cliche, we honestly don't care as long as it's healthy. I have a whole bunch of boy clothes from about 2 yrs onwards so that would be helpful but honestly don't mind


----------



## ricschick

It says boy for me too!! Which would be nice! Xx


----------



## Sasha92

Thisbone has always baffled me! Do you count the month of conception the month of your LMP the date you ovulated or the date of your positive test as they could be 2 different months!?!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I think it would be when you ovulated as that's when conception really occurrs. 

Is anyone planning to stay team yellow? 

I just told DH if they can't find out the sex at 20 weeks they won't rescan you just to find it and he was gutted. He genuinely thought 20 weeks might be too early to see the sex and they would rescan you to find it out. He would pay for a private scan. I know he would.

ETA that gender chart is right for my son. Hoping it's right for this one too.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Eurgh to headaches! I feel rough today too. I thought perhaps it was the weather because the air pressure does make me feel rotten sometimes!

Maybe it is actually doing a 5 day week again after two 4 day weeks.

Talking about starting again, my youngest is 8 so a big gap for me there. However I do have a niece and nephew who are 3 and 1 so I haven't been without babies.

I still haven't told my kids yet. Going to get that done tomorrow either before or after the scan. Eeeeeeeeeeeeh!!!

BTW with Chinese gender prediction I get BGG then B for this one. BUT I have GGG :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Traveling mom said:


> I haven't been on in a few weeks and I had over 60 pages to catch up on!! :coffee:
> 
> I found something fun, I don't know if it has already been mentioned, but the Chinese Gender Predictor. Mine says ANOTHER boy. I haven't really decided what I really want. A girl would obviously be awesome after having 2 boys, but part of me says hopefully it is another boy. I already have the stuff, and they are pretty laid back in the teenage years. :laugh2:

The chart says girl for me! FX! I would love to have another daughter. This baby will be DH's second and it would be awesome to have a little girl so that he could experience having one of each. On the other hand, I still have all DS2's baby clothes and everything, so that part would be easier if we had another boy.



BrokenfoREVer said:


> I think it would be when you ovulated as that's when conception really occurrs.
> 
> Is anyone planning to stay team yellow?
> 
> I just told DH if they can't find out the sex at 20 weeks they won't rescan you just to find it and he was gutted. He genuinely thought 20 weeks might be too early to see the sex and they would rescan you to find it out. He would pay for a private scan. I know he would.
> 
> ETA that gender chart is right for my son. Hoping it's right for this one too.

I can't do team yellow. I have tried and failed :haha: I just need to know. If this baby is a girl and DH and I decide to have another, then I'll try to be team yellow. But I'm already impatient to find out this time :dohh:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Riveted Rosie said:


> Eurgh to headaches! I feel rough today too. I thought perhaps it was the weather because the air pressure does make me feel rotten sometimes!
> 
> Maybe it is actually doing a 5 day week again after two 4 day weeks.
> 
> Talking about starting again, my youngest is 8 so a big gap for me there. However I do have a niece and nephew who are 3 and 1 so I haven't been without babies.
> 
> I still haven't told my kids yet. Going to get that done tomorrow either before or after the scan. Eeeeeeeeeeeeh!!!
> 
> BTW with Chinese gender prediction I get BGG then B for this one. BUT I have GGG :)

There's 9 years between DS1 and DS2; 8 years between DD1 and DS2. It was a huge adjustment going back to the baby stage after so many years. I think this time around might be an easier adjustment for me. There was only 16 months between my oldest two, so the big age gap was so new to me.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Anyone feel like they are so far out from taking care of a baby that its like being pg with your first?
> Things change so quickly with what the experts (I use that lightly) say you should and shouldnt do that I feel like I have to retrain myself on how to care for an infant. Someone mentioned that they recommended baby is in your room for the first year to prevent SIDS! That sounds crazy to me only becAuse Ill never sleep if the baby is in my room and constantly checking on him/her. Im not judging Im only thinking about myself and sleep.
> I think there is far to much info out there these days and people only feel like they are bound to screw up because REALLY how can we do it all?? Having a [email protected]k of a day today!

I agree. Things my mom did in 1977 they say don't do, but women have been having babies for thousands of years with no problem. Sometimes I think modern medicine knows TOO much, ya know?
My mom started us in our own room from day 1. She said it was easier to acclimate and get comfy in our own space.

I will have kid in bassinet by bed as long as possible, but I want hubby to sleep. I will move the kid to their own room as soon as I feel comfy. We have a guest bed in the nursery for me to sleep in if necessary,


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> Sorry to hear that broken I haven't told my ex partners parents yet either. My mum can barely keep her mouth shut. She keeps saying can't i just tell so and so.

Sasha,
I'm being nosy so tell me to screw off it I'm being rude, but did you break up with the dad recently? I swear you had pics of a dude...are you ok?


----------



## cheluzal

The last 2 days have been much better! I resumed Phenergan last night and woke to hunger, not nausea. Actually made it to 4am instead of 2am.

Saw OB today and all was well. I have a sonogram on November 10th--so far away!!! I want to see/hear baby again to know all is well. She said my nausea was a good sign. 

The office takes 5-7 days to fill out the FMLA leave paperwork and HR at job can take a week. By the time it processes, I like to think I'll be back at work! I have a sub until next Friday so really hoping I can return on Monday the 23rd!

I'm 9 weeks tomorrow. I'm going to fix my ticker...they left it at my original date and I want it moving along, lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The gender predictor says girl (which I thought from the beginning) and is right for both my ds and dd. I should know in a couple weeks after I have the Panorama test done...so close!!
Cheluzal glad you are feeling somewhat better!
We have told some more family more so because people are asking. It was Thanksgiving here in Canada this last weekend and because I had no wine my nieces, dad and stepmom all asked if I was pregnant (separately) lol. You would think I was some kind of lush or something! 
I hear ya ladies on the scent overload! Everything is punching me in the nose and causing me to gag. As I left work today I had a huge gagging fit as I was getting in to my car. Once I calmed down I noticed a woman in an office gawking at me through the window haha. She was probably wondering what the hell I was doing. So embarrassing.


----------



## ChibiLena

Chinese gender prediction was right with my son and this time it says girl, which matches my feeling, but we'll see. I have my next ultrasound on the 20th at 11w3d so much too early for any definite gender guesses.


----------



## KittenLifter

ReadynWaiting said:


> Anyone feel like they are so far out from taking care of a baby that itâs like being pg with your first?

Yes but only because it IS my first :laugh2: I cannot even comprehend the idea of living with an actual baby, to be honest. I have been trying, for years, and now it appears to be only months away?!



ricschick said:


> I see some of you are 10 weeks today!! Happy double digits!!!
> 
> Ahh the terrible 2's been there done that several times lol but the best thing is to ignore the bad and praise the good and also I find changing the subject really does the trick sometimes! And I explain everything! Like what's happening next or why they can't have something etc.
> 
> Pregnancy pillows are fantastic I definitely recommend these!! When your bigger and laying in bed it helps line up all of your body so you sleep with it between your knees and it lines up your body and helps you sleep better, I've just bought a new one mine is just like a longer version of a pillow but full body size.
> 
> I am so tired today had a rubbish nights sleep again last night as our son was up with a very high temperature so took him docs today to find he has tonsillitis and while I was there I got some more 5mg folic acid which then prompted the doctor to give me the flu jab lol he just happened to have one on his desk lol. So atleast that's one thing out if the way.

I can't help but develop a lot of new ideas about How Things Work in the UK. "Just happened to have one on his desk" is amazing

And woooo 10 weeks! So many things to plan. Eep.



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Is anyone planning to stay team yellow?

That's our intention! We can't really be bothered either way. Although of COURSE I had to look up the Chinese gender chart, which says boy for us. Of course, it also says I would have been a boy, and my brother would have been a girl, if my math is right.

We have, like, zero boy names whatsoever. Told my husband I figure this means we are either definitely having, or definitely NOT having, a boy.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 10 weeks kitten!! 

Chinese chart was wrong for our last baby it says boy we had a girl. 

It's my daughters 13th birthday tomorrow can't believe I'm going to have a teenager!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

9 weeks for me today! 

Also my big yellow pregnancy bible isn't yellow anymore!! I did get my bounty pack with all my freebie vouchers yesterday though. Exciting! 

Also gently teased DH about not finding out the sex, he told me he will pay the £60 to go private and I have no choice :haha:


----------



## Gray001

Ha yes I also told DH that we shouldn't find out this time and he said he would also be paying for a private scan!! 

I didn't get a bounty pack as she had ran out boo!!! Got to wait until my next midwife appointment at 15 weeks. 

I have signed up to emmas diary though and you get free packs with that one with all sample products in so might go and collect the first one soon.


----------



## Sasha92

It says boy for me :cry: I really really wanna girl I'll be so upset lol

Deffiently not staying team yellow my angel baby was due December 22nd so I'm planning to go for an eairly scan on that day as a little tribute. I'll be 18w4d so it's abit later than I originally wanted to go but I think finding out on that day will be amazing!

Chezual - yes we split up at around 5 weeks. It was me who ended the relationship he just isnt the guy I want to be with anymore. I've been asking him to change for a while and he refuses so...

He said he will be there for the baby but I can imagine as soon as he gets in a new relationship he won't bother anymore so we will just have to see what happens.

I'm not fussed either way 2bh I'm happy to walk this path alone.


----------



## Gray001

Just had my 12 weeks scan date through the post. 31st October so I should be about 12+5.
Not before we go on holiday so I am going to have to keep it quiet from the whole family still at the wedding &#128532;.

Oh well only 2 weeks and 4 days to wait!!!


----------



## Sasha92

After ringing multiple times throughout the week I finally got a dating scan date for next Wenesday! I'm pretty much guessing my dates so far, should be 9w1d on that day but I'm so excited to finally be able to check in on buba! Only 5 more days to wait!


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> It says boy for me :cry: I really really wanna girl I'll be so upset lol
> 
> Chezual - yes we split up at around 5 weeks. It was me who ended the relationship he just isnt the guy I want to be with anymore. I've been asking him to change for a while and he refuses so...
> 
> He said he will be there for the baby but I can imagine as soon as he gets in a new relationship he won't bother anymore so we will just have to see what happens.
> 
> I'm not fussed either way 2bh I'm happy to walk this path alone.

Wow, well good luck to you! That's a big thing and you seem so...calm with it. I hope everything works out well for you. :flower:

AFM, I want the stupid chinese predictor to be wrong, too, because that also says girl and I want a boy, rofl. 
Waiting forever to see/hear baby is fine is torture. I will have to break and get a doppler in a week or two...waiting another month to see/hear kiddo will kill me and I want to know all is still wll, especially as my nausea seems to really be subsiding! Didn't rouse at 2-4am for food and actually slept until 7am.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you got your 12 week scan date Gray but sorry it isn't before the wedding. Good luck keeping the secret.

Sasha, yay for a dating scan date!


----------



## KittenLifter

Sasha92 said:


> Chezual - yes we split up at around 5 weeks. It was me who ended the relationship he just isnt the guy I want to be with anymore. I've been asking him to change for a while and he refuses so...
> 
> He said he will be there for the baby but I can imagine as soon as he gets in a new relationship he won't bother anymore so we will just have to see what happens.
> 
> I'm not fussed either way 2bh I'm happy to walk this path alone.

Totally cheering you on over here. What's that line about how when people show you who they are, believe them? Your wee one already has someone ready to make big changes that are for the best; that's a lucky little one!


Over here, finally called and made my appointment for my first scan! Eeeee. Next Thursday! I haaaaate making phone calls and I sort of feel like pregnancy/parenthood is just going to make me have to push through that feeling. (I called my insurance to ask if non-invasive prenatal testing is covered, and I was on the phone for SEVENTEEN MINUTES to find out "I don't know, couldn't find it, do you have the procedure code.") Oh, US insurance.

Waiting to hear back from the midwives we've decided we'd like to work with.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Over here, finally called and made my appointment for my first scan! Eeeee. Next Thursday! I haaaaate making phone calls and I sort of feel like pregnancy/parenthood is just going to make me have to push through that feeling. (I called my insurance to ask if non-invasive prenatal testing is covered, and I was on the phone for SEVENTEEN MINUTES to find out "I don't know, couldn't find it, do you have the procedure code.") Oh, US insurance.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from the midwives we've decided we'd like to work with.

My OB office had me go in for an insurance in-take appointment: the lady already ran my insurance and wrote out what was covered and not...maybe ask if they do that...?

AFM, my OB would not fill out the leave form for another week or two. She said they would only approve the 2 ER days...um, I already had a sub and was paid via sick days. My job is willing, why can't I? They said only if they deemed me bed rest...um, crippling nausea without standing had me in bed. ARG
I get a sub until next Friday so praying I am well enough to go in on the 23rd!


----------



## KittenLifter

I suspect this is not the last insurance adventure I'll have! The midwives are out of network, and the birth won't be covered at all (sigh; chose wrong during open enrollment), but we know that because they already ran a verification of benefits. Which was nice! But the labs/ultrasounds will be elsewhere, and probably all in-network, so they're a question mark. Called my NP and I have one of their wonderful medical assistants on the case now, though.

Chel, that's wacky that your OB won't sign off on it! That reminds me of school nurses who'd deem you "not sick enough" if you didn't have the "right" symptoms, no matter how awful you felt.


----------



## aidensxmomma

KittenLifter said:


> Sasha92 said:
> 
> 
> Chezual - yes we split up at around 5 weeks. It was me who ended the relationship he just isnt the guy I want to be with anymore. I've been asking him to change for a while and he refuses so...
> 
> He said he will be there for the baby but I can imagine as soon as he gets in a new relationship he won't bother anymore so we will just have to see what happens.
> 
> I'm not fussed either way 2bh I'm happy to walk this path alone.
> 
> Totally cheering you on over here. What's that line about how when people show you who they are, believe them? Your wee one already has someone ready to make big changes that are for the best; that's a lucky little one!
> 
> 
> Over here, finally called and made my appointment for my first scan! Eeeee. Next Thursday! I haaaaate making phone calls and I sort of feel like pregnancy/parenthood is just going to make me have to push through that feeling. (I called my insurance to ask if non-invasive prenatal testing is covered, and I was on the phone for SEVENTEEN MINUTES to find out "I don't know, couldn't find it, do you have the procedure code.") Oh, US insurance.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from the midwives we've decided we'd like to work with.Click to expand...

I absolutely hate making phone calls, too. I have anxiety and phone calls are one of my big triggers for it. But you're right that pregnancy/parenthood makes you push through. I make and take all sorts of phone calls for my kids - schools, doctors, dentists, Girl Scouts, etc. etc. And now that my big kids are in school, we do parent/teacher conferences and other meetings. It's been rough with my anxiety, but I can push through anything for them. :thumbup:

AFM - This week has been a really bad food aversion week. I'm not so much nauseous as it's that nothing sounds good or tastes good. And forcing myself to eat doesn't usually go over very well. And then I'm having issues with my blood sugar being low on top of that. Joy. :rolleyes: Hopefully it'll start getting better over the next couple weeks.

My other biggest complaint at the moment is my boobs! :haha: I'm breastfeeding DS2 still and it feels like torture right now. He's not ready to be weaned yet (he's a little boobie monster) but some days, I really wish he would be.


----------



## ricschick

Sasha welldone you for doing what's right for you and not sticking with it just for the baby! As it's never good for the baby to be in the centre of a bad relationship xx

Cheluzal glad your feeling better!! Hopefully it will last!! 

Yay for up coming scans!!! 
I also hate making phone calls it feels me with anxiety too and I never answer phone calls where I don't no the number! 

I'm so glad we don't have that issue over here with having to sort insurance etc.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Chel, that's wacky that your OB won't sign off on it! That reminds me of school nurses who'd deem you "not sick enough" if you didn't have the "right" symptoms, no matter how awful you felt.

I'm not happy. You have to see all OB's in the practice since you don't know who will be on call during birth, and it was my first time seeing this one.

If I need to leave work early at the end, I'm asking a nicer one, ha.


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> Chel, that's wacky that your OB won't sign off on it! That reminds me of school nurses who'd deem you "not sick enough" if you didn't have the "right" symptoms, no matter how awful you felt.
> 
> I'm not happy. You have to see all OB's in the practice since you don't know who will be on call during birth, and it was my first time seeing this one.
> 
> If I need to leave work early at the end, I'm asking a nicer one, ha.Click to expand...

Maybe just chalk this up to research? (That would drive me up the wall. I also get really wound up about professionals not trusting women, especially around pregnancy/birth.) Now you know who not to ask for things that are 'by discretion'! I hope you get to know the rest of them and find them easier to work with!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey All!

Insurance stuff sounds like a headache :( Sorry guys!

Sasha, youll be fine. I did my last pregnancy solo. Well, tbh the first was up and down and the second hit and miss so actually Im gonna struggle having a man around!!!

We went for our private reassurance scan today! It was soooo good; will add a pic when I work out how to... I am so excited now. It only put me back a day too!!

Edit: switched to desktop view!
 



Attached Files:







46541B89-6D75-45FC-9E82-691E63999FB9.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Maybe just chalk this up to research? (That would drive me up the wall. I also get really wound up about professionals not trusting women, especially around pregnancy/birth.) Now you know who not to ask for things that are 'by discretion'! I hope you get to know the rest of them and find them easier to work with!

She was nice and cool, too, which is what disappoints me, ha!
I really love the first lady I met and pray she's on call during birth. They actually live at the hospital 24/7 each rotation, which is cool, but there are 7 of them and you get who you get...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lovely scan riveted!


----------



## Huggles

Lovely scan pic Rosie!

Sorry the ob won't sign off on your leave cheluzal.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm sorry you OB wont sign off on your leave. It I imagine it will be nice to actually know all the docs who might deliver your baby. When I had DS everyone in the room was a stranger. I mean, I was okay with it but it might be nicer to have a relationship with the people looking after you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> Maybe just chalk this up to research? (That would drive me up the wall. I also get really wound up about professionals not trusting women, especially around pregnancy/birth.) Now you know who not to ask for things that are 'by discretion'! I hope you get to know the rest of them and find them easier to work with!
> 
> She was nice and cool, too, which is what disappoints me, ha!
> I really love the first lady I met and pray she's on call during birth. They actually live at the hospital 24/7 each rotation, which is cool, but there are 7 of them and you get who you get...Click to expand...

I was at a similar clinic for my first dd. i got denied a letter for work by one of the dr's. What I did was told the girls at the front desk, and they set my next Appt up with the Dr who would likely give me a note. Not sure your relationship with the medical office assistants or nurses or whoever runs the scheduling there, but maybe they can book you in with the nice dr :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yesterday I had a weird day, from morning till about 6pm I had no ms at all. I called my Dh and was worried... it came back after dinner though and I've already vomited this morning so I should've enjoyed the reprieve while I had the chance :(


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> I was at a similar clinic for my first dd. i got denied a letter for work by one of the dr's. What I did was told the girls at the front desk, and they set my next Appt up with the Dr who would likely give me a note. Not sure your relationship with the medical office assistants or nurses or whoever runs the scheduling there, but maybe they can book you in with the nice dr :)

I've only been in a few times and have been to a different office each time (4 total), lol. I've only met 2 docs...I will just go to work on the 23rd, then I can start 10 more sub days...you just can't do more than 10 consecutive.

I just darn well better get it signed at the end to leave work early, just in case I go into early labor...otherwise, I have to go back to work 10 days after birth if school is still in! I presume that one will be easier to get.

Feeling ok today otherwise...really praising and encouraging my placenta to be an overachiever!


----------



## ricschick

Lovely scan pic Rosie!!! Xx


----------



## Gray001

Chel sorry your having problems with your ob!

Rosie amazing scan pic how exciting!

I keep getting hot flushes today I am currently sat in bra and pants because I can't cool down!! (Sorry for that disturbing image)


----------



## KittenLifter

Rosie, what a great pic! I love starting to see more scan pictures in here!

Gray, that sounds like a fabulous way to hang out, and got a chuckle out of me!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hello! Im still here, just rubbish at keeping up. Loving all the scan pics! Im doing ok, feeling sick less often but still absolutely exhausted! Had my booking in the other day and got my scan date, 1st November. 

The last day or so Ive been sure Im feeling flutters but it seems so early! I didnt feel DD1 move til 17 weeks, DD2 was 11 weeks. Keep putting it down to wind but Im sure its littke flutters, you cant mistake them once youve felt them before! Exciting &#128525;


----------



## ricschick

Ahh emzy that's lovely! Xx


----------



## Huggles

Emzy I'm also convinced I keep feeling baby move but am sure it's too early. Also feel like my belly is expanding really rapidly and it's so uncomfortable already! Seems way too big for just not quite 10 weeks.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Mine too Huggles, Im massive already! I was the same with DD2. Im so sure its baby, its that unmistakable bubbly, fluttery feeling just behind my pubic bone. I remember thinking it was early at 11 weeks with DD2 but they got more and more obvious &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cheluzal

emzywemzy83 said:


> Mine too Huggles, Im massive already! I was the same with DD2. Im so sure its baby, its that unmistakable bubbly, fluttery feeling just behind my pubic bone. I remember thinking it was early at 11 weeks with DD2 but they got more and more obvious &#9786;&#65039;

Is that what it feels like? Us first-timers could miss early signs.
I keep forgetting how low to the bone the baby is...I keep going lower abdomen but not way down there.

I get a doppler on Monday-ish so hope I can find something. Waiting 6 weeks between scans drives me bonkers.

emzy: I just want to eat those little toes in your pic every time I see it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have had a few times that I feel the little, quivering bubbles but thought maybe I am just imagining things. 
I have my mw appointment Tuesday which I&#8217;m excited for because I will then get the req for the Panorama test. In less than 2 weeks we should know that there are no chromosomal issues as well as the sex of the baby. As strong as I have felt that I&#8217;m having a girl I had a very vivid dream of giving birth and having a boy so now I&#8217;m doubting. Only time shall tell. 
I have also switched to maternity clothes as my pants are tight and my shirts are showing off my pouch. I hate the fat looking stage! The good news is I&#8217;ve only gained 2lbs.


----------



## Huggles

Exciting it's nearly time for your Panorama test RnW!

10 weeks for me today!
Going to gp today to request the 10 week blood tests (got the forms from my gyne 2 weeks ago but hoping to get insurance to cover the costs of the tests if gp requests them - long story).


----------



## ricschick

Happy 10 weeks huggles!! What are the blood tests for? X

RnW good luck for your appointment! I don't think we have the panorama test here! Be handy if we did!! 

I look so fat/pregnant it's hard to hide now! I too hate the fat stage of pregnancy!!! I'm going to call up about a private scan today see if I can get one booked for Wednesday when il be 9 weeks. X


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Morning all! Happy Monday! Im not getting any movements yet; just gas! Still nausea city here so hoping that shifts soon.

I recall it going with my last daughter around 11 weeks because by the time her dating scan rolled around I was convinced I wasnt even pregnant! Bonkers.

I didnt show until about 15 weeks with her. Im also still at Slimming World. Although, the carb cravings arent helping!!! Im hoping I can follow it better in second tri and minimise my risk of GD!


----------



## ChibiLena

Nice to read about all the positive scan stories!

My nipples are absolutely killing me. It was the same (was it really as bad?) last pregnancy but now I have a toddler who will not part from the boob at night (he is otherwise weaned and as there is no milk anymore he is just suckling for comfort). Have started using lanolin creme in self-defense but it only goes so far. Any handy tips for night-weaning an older child?


----------



## Huggles

ricschick said:


> Happy 10 weeks huggles!! What are the blood tests for? X

It's the first trimester screening bloods - they go hand in hand with the NT scan. The risk factor that they give you after the NT scan is worked out as a combination of the NT measurement, the maternal age, and the results of the blood tests. I think they can be done between 10-12 weeks? Something like that.

Plus we need to check if I have any rhesus antibodies as I'm Rh-

I want to ask the gp to check my thyroid levels again though (I've been on thyroid meds for 23 years) as they tend to go out when I'm pg so the meds might need to be adjusted slightly.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 10 weeks Huggles! I&#8217;m right there with you. 

Ricschick the test is also called Harmony but that may be in the States?? It&#8217;s a non invasive blood test to check for chromosomal issues. Maybe it&#8217;s just in North America, I thought it was all over but could be wrong. Here is you are 40+ at the time of delivery it&#8217;s covered by health insurance.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hello all! Well we&#8217;re finally moved into our house. The place is a disaster and we have a lot of things to do still, but I&#8217;m so relieved the actual moving part is done. I actually felt pretty good the day before the move and the day of the move, so I was able to accomplish a lot. But man, I payed for it yesterday. Could only keep a couple meals down, threw up 4x. Constant nausea...it was awful. Went to bed early and now feeling better this morning. 

I seem to be having quite an issue with hypersalivation...anyone else? It&#8217;s driving me crazy!! I almost always have to keep a cup by me because I feel the need to spit constantly. 

Chinese gender prediction was wrong for my son...it said I was having a girl. This time it also says girl but I&#8217;m trying to not get my hopes up..we&#8217;d love one.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you survived the move mrsstrezy. Sorry you paid for it so badly the next day. 
Regarding hypersalivation - I haven't been struggling with it but I read an interesting article on the ovia app this morning saying it is quite common at this time of pregnancy.


----------



## brw2016

When did MS end for you who have been pregnant before?

My symptoms have slacked off a LOT the past few days and it's making me nervous! My sickness peaked on Friday (9wks+1), and I felt awful... Saturday, Sunday, and today I have felt pretty good (no extreme fatigue, and only a *little* bit of sickness...) So I'm trying not panic lol BUT I have been starving, so maybe that's a good sign (like waking up at 3am extremely hungry)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 10 weeks Huggles! 

Ricschick.. we do! In London apparently. I'd imagine you have to pay though. It's probably not offered in NHS. I looked cos I'd love to find out gender early but I live in Yorkshire and there are no clinics within literally 100 miles that do it. 

No movements here, but only second baby so even though I know what I'm looking for it's probably still too early. 

I told my ex (FOB) my news and he decided this would now be a perfect time to bring up an old old row about my DS name. We were separated when DS was born so I gave him my surname. When ever me having a baby with DH comes up (last time was when I was miscarrying in 2014, then when DS told him he wanted mummy to give him a sister and now, now) he starts a fight about demanding DS surname is changed to his surname. It's exhausting and really kinda spoilt this pregnancy cos now I know I'm going to spend most of it fighting a pointless battle. He's threatened to take me to court over it before. :cry:


----------



## Huggles

Broken - sorry your ex is giving you so many hassles about your ds's name. I really hope he eases off on your soon :hugs:

brw - according to ovia, around 10 weeks it's totally normal for symptoms to start disappearing as the placenta is taking over more and more. I know you're 9 weeks still but it's close enough. It might be as simple as the placenta carrying more of the hormonal burden.


----------



## cheluzal

NAUSEA: I'm not as bad, hallelujah! I tried a half a Phenergan yesterday at lunch (usually only take at bedtime) and paid for it dearly last night. So bizarre this pill makes me worse before better. I guess I sleep through it because I feel somewhat normal each morning. I have to keep nibbles in every 2 hours I figure. 

10-WEEK TEST: I'm 40 but still denied it. I'm just a person who would rather not know now...I won't abort and it would stress me immensely. Whatever is birthed will be loved and I can shift to acceptance and do stuff mode then. I am getting the sequential at 13 weeks ONLY because it was the only way to get another ultrasound before W20...if it's normal, I'm not doing part 2...heck, I won't do anything invasive if it's positive!

MOVING: Hubs keeps making a few visits each week taking stuff to the other house. We don't have too much left (I loathe hoarding) and will use a company for the big stuff, to make life easier. I'm okay if it's by the start of November.


----------



## Gray001

Congrats on moving into the house mrsstrezy.

Sorry to hear about your ex broken how annoying!!

Brw I literally came on here to say how worried I am as for about the last week I have had no symptoms ... not a single thing!! I literally would never know i was oregnant right know and of course I am ow panicking that I am going to go to my scan in 2 weeks time and nothing be there!


----------



## emzywemzy83

My sickness is easing off, well Im getting less sicky days in between now! Ive been much less sick this pregnancy, was horribly sick with both DDs and it carried on til 14 weeks ish. This time sickness not half as bad but Im much more exhausted and getting horrible headaches! 

We can get the harmony test here in bolton privately but it costs £400 &#128527;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ChibiLena said:


> Nice to read about all the positive scan stories!
> 
> My nipples are absolutely killing me. It was the same (was it really as bad?) last pregnancy but now I have a toddler who will not part from the boob at night (he is otherwise weaned and as there is no milk anymore he is just suckling for comfort). Have started using lanolin creme in self-defense but it only goes so far. Any handy tips for night-weaning an older child?

I actually found it really easy to night wean my dd... older toddlers understand a lot... I explained She could have milk at bedtime and in the morning when the sun came up, but it went na nights during the night. IF she woke up I reiterated that and rocked her back to sleep. She woke up 2/3 times the first night and then sttn!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh I didn't no we could get the harmony test here interesting might look into that!!! 
Sorry broken your ex is being an arse!! I don't think he has a leg to stand on there so I wouldn't worry!! Just ignore him! 

Glad you moved successfully!! I hate moving!!! 

Glad your feeling better cheluzal!! Are you back to work yet? 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Sorry Broken. It's a shame his behavior is taking away your pregnancy joy. It's not fair. Some people seem to always pick the worst times to swoop in and destroy happiness.

I'm also struggling with my stepmom. My dad passed away in January, so she's been having a hard time, obviously. Growing up with her was not easy; she was one of those types that needed every ounce of attention for herself and would get jealous when dad would spend time with me. She didn't like that my dad had other interests(like hunting and fishing) and gave him an extremely hard time if he went. She was verbally abusive to him at times. Honestly she ruined the relationship between my dad and I. She wanted attention from me too, and I hated her so much that I couldn't bring myself to give her any and found myself avoiding her on a daily basis. She hated me for that and so she was not kind to me.

Fast forward, she now wants MY comfort and support now that dad is gone. She wants to spend time with my son and is excited about the pregnancy. She is always texting and wanting to get together, but I just don't really want to spend time with her anymore. I've been supportive for these first 8-9 months, but I really can't take it anymore. She has been nice for the most part, but I really just hate her personality. I'm feeling guilt because I know that she is grieving and struggling, but she really isn't good for my mental health. This vexes me daily and I'm not really sure what to do about it. I dread the next time I will receive one of her texts. Not to mention, we just moved so I'm still stressed with my mess of a house, and some days the morning sickness is so bad I can barely function. She has offered to help me, but I don't like having her around; she makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mrsstrezy I had a lot of family members do the same to me when my mum passed away a few years ago. Family that had been horrible, abusive and downright awful were suddenly blowing up my phone to cry at me, both while my mum was ill and after she passed. 
No one was there to support me, they all just piled their grief on to me and when I couldn't take anymore piled their anger and abuse on me. It was without a doubt the most hellish time of my life. I ended up seriously mentally ill and had to cut contact with a lot of them for my own health. 

Of course this means I am the family black sheep and bitched about constantly but I don't care. I will not have people in my life that treat me that way. 

I am sorry this is happening to you, but you don't owe this woman anything. She lost her husband, you lost your dad. You are both grieving and it's unfair for her to pile all her grief on top and act like it is more important than yours.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Yikes Broken, that sounds awful. I think my stepmom is actually trying to be supportive, but we grieve in different ways and it just ends up being stressful to me. I think just being around my son and I is a comfort to her, but I don't want her around. It's her constant need for attention that bugs me, because it just reminds me of childhood. She's trying to be a mother figure or a best friend, but she doesn't realize it's just never going to happen. We are completely different people and I agree, I don't owe her anything. But I feel all this guilt because I don't want to make her sadder than she already is. Although, she made ten years of my life hell so who the heck cares at this point.


----------



## ricschick

It's a hard situation but sometimes you need to look out for yourself and not people please, I too am learning to do this more, I grew up with a selfish alcoholic mother who I then tried my hardest to help when I was old enough too but she constantly let me down so now I don't even bother it's too stressful I need to think of myself now because she will never change. Do what's best for you. Just tell her your busy with the house and you will catch up in a couple of weeks. Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I completely understand your feelings of guilt. I still have them, especially with this baby coming now. I'm constantly second guessing if I should get back in touch and let them back in. 

But the answer is always no. Because I know who they are and what they do. I can't go back to pretending they are good people who didn't hurt me in the worst way. 

I'd just remind yourself you are not responsible for her happiness. She is allowed to grieve in anyway she needs to, but so are you. And if having her around is bad for you then you don't need to facilitate it. You are under no obligations. 

Families are very very stressful. Mine is absolutely dire, the only ones I can count on live 200 miles away. My DH is completly estranged from his family. It's very lonely and very hard. I sympathise massively.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh wow, I'm feeling lucky with my family. I've had my parents, MIL, and sister and a few friends looking after my girls every single day while I've been so ill. They are so supportive. I hope you all can find some good support people... such a difficult time to have no family around!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to you ladies that don&#8217;t have good family support. I am so grateful I have a strong network. I don&#8217;t know what I would do without them. 
I had my midwife appointment today and got my binder. She found baby on the Doppler with a HR around 150. I got my paperwork for the NIPT blood work which is great. Only drawback is we don&#8217;t have another ultrasound until our anatomy scan in Dec. She is going to send me to a hospital out of town for my anatomy scan that does 3D/4D scans which is awesome. Only 10 weeks to wait lol. 
On a side note I have had a horrendous headache all day. It&#8217;s making me miserable!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh lovely that you heard the hb!!! I'm still trying to find babies hb hopefully il find it soon!! Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm wondering if I should buy a Doppler. But this is our last baby so it seems an unnecessary purchase iykwim?


----------



## ricschick

I bought it because it's our last baby lol I've never had one before so thought it might be nice!


----------



## ricschick

OMG I just found babies hb!!! I literally put the probe on and switched it on and it was there!! I'm so pleased!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay ricschick! It is such a relief when you do. 
Broken you have to do what works for you. They are fairly inexpensive and easy to sell afterwards. For me it is peace of mind. 
With ds (Zander) I couldn&#8217;t find the hb after just been to the mw the week prior. I had intuition telling me there was a problem but had I not had it I would have been potentially 4 more weeks of carrying him, going to my anatomy scan and seeing that he had passed. I&#8217;m glad I had the Doppler so I didn&#8217;t have to go through that.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick that's amazing!! 

I'm am considering it. Mostly just for reassurance until I can feel little one moving. I'll see what DH says.


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, ugh. Echoing everyone else here: what a lousy way for him to be, and I hope you don't have to battle too much during what should get to be a really lovely time for you.

Mrsstrezy, what a bummer about your stepmom. It is super unfair for her to be thrusting all this on you. You're not her therapist, and you're not her mom. I don't doubt it's tough for her, but I hope she's able to go do that work with someone else, without trying to rope you into it.

ReadynWaiting, I am going to continue my "prenatal care around the world" education: what's the binder? Is it a Canadian thing? Also hoorayyyyy heartbeat!!

ricschick, yayyyy heartbeat!


----------



## KittenLifter

Meanwhile, we had our first midwife appointment today (it was so long! I forgot that medical histories are basically "tell me everything that's ever gone wrong with you or your family, emotionally or physically"), so now we've met two midwives in the practice (the two who are on call for births; there are a few others who work in different roles). Also we got a little yellow card to bring to every appointment (to track vitals & other info about me/baby) and I immediately thought of the Yellow Bible of UK lore.

It was a super good appointment; we loved this MW, too. And at the very end she said we may as well look for the heartbeat with the doppler, even though it was probably too early to hear anything. ... Nope! I didn't catch the first blip of it, though the midwife & my husband did (he immediately started to tear up), but she found it again pretty quickly and we just listened to the wubwubwubwubwubwub for a while. So wild.

They have a heart! It's beating! There are two hearts in me right now and only one of them is mine!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

KittenLifter said:


> Broken, ugh. Echoing everyone else here: what a lousy way for him to be, and I hope you don't have to battle too much during what should get to be a really lovely time for you.
> 
> Mrsstrezy, what a bummer about your stepmom. It is super unfair for her to be thrusting all this on you. You're not her therapist, and you're not her mom. I don't doubt it's tough for her, but I hope she's able to go do that work with someone else, without trying to rope you into it.
> 
> ReadynWaiting, I am going to continue my "prenatal care around the world" education: what's the binder? Is it a Canadian thing? Also hoorayyyyy heartbeat!!
> 
> ricschick, yayyyy heartbeat!

Kitten the midwives here give you your own binder that contains any files that pertain to you and your pregnancy. It also has resources and info. I hold on to it during the pregnancy and bring it to each appt. Any notes made, test/ultrasound results, etc get added to the binder. After birth and your final 6 week check up the binder is returned and all paperwork is put in your file at the office.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And yay for the hb!!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh lovely lots of hb being heard!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

11 weeks pregnant yesterday, yeah! Baby is now the size of a brussels sprout according to ovia.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Chibi! 

I checked with my midwife and they don't even look for heartbeat until my 16 week app. It's very tempting to get a Doppler tbh. 

I have my looooooong booking in app tomorrow. I'm super excited, but also nervous because this with my ex has stirred up my mental health issues and ofc I'm off meds for the baby. I don't really want to tell my midwife that I'm having issues again but I don't know how bad it going to get and I know I need to look after myself too. 

Gah! He's such an asshole. I can't have anything nice in my life without him ruining it. We've been separated 6 damn years! Yet I have to accompany DS to every contact because his dad doesn't want to have him alone, he wants me there. I'm so fed up.


----------



## Geebug x

Hi everyone, hope everyone's doing ok!
I am getting super nervous for my 10 week scan on Saturday morning, symptoms have eased off a lot this week - just want to know everything is ok in there!
Had my booking apt with the midwife last week and got my pack, all exciting, but was very quick!
Sending lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## ricschick

Broken I'd tell the mw about any mental health issues they are there to support you don't worry. Try and block him out of you can! And to me he says he wants you there for him not for the child! Can you tell him that you won't be coming from now on? Take it easy on yourself and try and relax. Xxx 

Good luck for Saturday geebug I'm sure all is fine xx 

I feel like actual crap today think I've got a bit of a belly bug or something my stomach feel terrible! I've felt sick most of the day and had a bad toilet this morning (sorry tmi!) I feel so yucky!!! &#129314; Roll on bedtime! X


----------



## Wicky78

Hi all,

Sorry I've been so quiet. The exhaustion has really gotten me in the past week and I feel like I'm living in a fog. It's been nearly impossible to do the things I have to do and anything extra has been off the table. Still exhausted today, but thought it was high time I check in with you ladies!

It's been lovely to hear about so many good scans, heartbeats heard, and general progress (happy 8, 9, 10, 11 weeks!). Sorry, though, to hear about family issues. I have plenty of my own family issues, but thankfully, they aren't ones that make this particular situation more stressful. I really feel for you ladies who have jerk exes bugging you or whose family is no longer able to be a part of your lives (whether through their poor behavior or loss). I can't imagine doing this with limited support, but I know limited support is better than "bad" support.

I know this was a while ago, but I loved the discussion of the baby boxes. I found we can order them in the US, but since I already have a cosleeper/bassinet, I don't think I'll buy one. I may, though, buy a doppler when I get further along. I'm just 8w4d now, so I doubt I'd hear anything and it would just stress me out! I also love that we are all over the map (literally!) and can learn about systems and traditions in different countries. I just get frustrated by how little maternity leave we get in the US and that it's unpaid. DW said she's willing to move, but I told her that would be silly at this point. :haha:

AFM, I had a follow-up appointment about my diabetes and they were generally pleased with the progression, but I'm still not getting low enough glucose levels on the whole. They added more long-acting insulin and then short-acting insulin with each meal. So we're up to 4 shots per day and 4 finger sticks... I feel like a pin cushion, but at least it's working! The best part of the appointment was that they did a surprise ultrasound because they needed to document fetal heart rate and it was too early to do by doppler. Baby looks comfy and cozy in there, heart fluttering away! I have my first (long) OB appointment on Monday and am looking forward to learning more about their process and future appointments. Yay!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ricschick said:


> Broken I'd tell the mw about any mental health issues they are there to support you don't worry. Try and block him out of you can! And to me he says he wants you there for him not for the child! Can you tell him that you won't be coming from now on? Take it easy on yourself and try and relax. Xxx
> 
> Good luck for Saturday geebug I'm sure all is fine xx
> 
> I feel like actual crap today think I've got a bit of a belly bug or something my stomach feel terrible! I've felt sick most of the day and had a bad toilet this morning (sorry tmi!) I feel so yucky!!! &#129314; Roll on bedtime! X

I know I should tell mw, but I don't want this journey overshadowed by my mh. This could just be a blip and I'll be fine in a couple of weeks. 

I wish I could say that, but we live in 2 separate cities, so by time I dropped DS off and went home it would be time to go back. I'm gunna see what he has to say next time. Nothing else I can do really. 

I feel you on the bad tummy. I feel dreadful today. Really sick and awful.


----------



## Sasha92

Thank you to everybody who gave me words of kindness about my current relationahip situation about 30 pages back lol I'm trying to catch up as I've been sooo busy! Had my scan today baby was fine and measuring 9w1d which is what I thought ysaaay!

I'm just so happy baby was ok I'd mentally prepared myself for the worst so it was such a shock and relief. I was crying during the scan, I felt so silly!


Wasn't able to get a photo as I didn't release you have to pay for them and I didn't have any cash or cards on me :( drawbacks of using contact mobile payments for everything! I'll have to go much better prepared for the 12 week scan. 

Hope your all doing Well!


----------



## Kuji

I haven't said anything in forever xD Oops. 

I've been so dead between work, being tired all the time and being a mom to ds. So I've been pretty much gone from the online world other than facebook. 

I have a Sonoline B doppler at home but I haven't found baby's heartbeat yet. I always keep finding my own which is annoying :dohh: But I imagine my weight is probably not helping at all. Hopefully soon! If anything I have my first ultrasound on Monday which is exciting! I can't wait to see him/her <3


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear so many of you have family troubles.

Congrats to those that have had scans and appointments and found heartbeats etc. It's all so exciting!

I was feeling absolutely dreadful monday and Tues with the most horrific intestinal cramps. Finally sent DH to buy me gripe water Tues evening and that's been helping to shift the gas which is what caused the pain.

We did our FB announcement today! Had loads of great responses and lots of shock and surprise as no one was expecting it at all which has been really cool.



ETA: it says expected in April because although my due date is mid May I'm unlikely to get past mid April due to ic and previous pregnancy history


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's a lovely announcement Huggles. ^_^


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ah Huggles I love it!


----------



## ricschick

Wicky lovely they have you a surprise scan!!! Sorry your a pin cousion at the moment!!! 

Sasha I'm so pleased all was well!!!! Fantastic!! 

Broken I hope all goes smoothly!! 

Love the announcement huggles I've been trying to think of a way to announce ours?? Any ideas ladies??? Xx


----------



## Huggles

Ricschick, another idea I saw that was cute was to line up a pair of shoes for each person in your house and write their year of birth in chalk below the shoes. Add a pair of baby shoes at the end with 2018 written below those.

There are also some cute ones for larger families, like if you're close to the number of players in a sports team you could make an "adding to the team" type announcement, or you get hubby and the kids to act like loons, where hubby's like holding one kid by the ankle, another on his back, one looking crazy, etc, and then write a comment along the lines of "as if we didn't already have our hands full, a new little one will be joining our family in May 3018". 
Or you could lime your kids up oldest to youngest with you next to the youngest. They each lift up their shirt enough to show their tummies and you write a number on each tummy, with 1 for the oldest, 2, 3 etc until the youngest is 5, and then you write 6 on your tummy.

Otherwise google "cute pregnancy announcements large families" and check the images. There are a lot of cute announcements.
Also, being Halloween, you can set up a pumpkin for each person in the family, 2 large ones.for you and DH, small ones for each of the kids. Then your one you hollow out and carve a big opening on one side and place a small pumpkin inside it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ooh I'm just dyeing for sickness to go away. I've had some good days and then I get hit again. Hoping next week 12 weeks will be my magic number. It's been a rough 6 weeks on bed rest and having others take care of our family. Excited to face the world again! Not so keen to get back to work but it's too early for me to go on leave so I'll have to put up with it for a couple more months. 

Getting excited for Halloween and Christmas too :)

I have a 12 week midwife appointment next week and it'll be the first time I hear the hb, and she'll give me my requisition to set up my 20 week ultrasound. A declined the dating scan so I'll only have on scan as long as everything is ok with the anatomy scan. We'll be finding out gender then too... I'm sure it's a boy but my girls keep saying it's a girl. That's what they want though so I'm not putting too much stock in it. Anyone have any inklings of gender? We've got out boy name picked out but struggling with girls names so that's why I think it's a boy!

Also, my sickness was so bad they labeled it HG at the hospital since I lost so much weight and needed to be rehydrated... and in the midst of that I though we could never have another baby because it was intolerable. But now that I'm ok my way out of it I'm rethinking number 4... uh oh that's bad lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> Wicky lovely they have you a surprise scan!!! Sorry your a pin cousion at the moment!!!
> 
> Sasha I'm so pleased all was well!!!! Fantastic!!
> 
> Broken I hope all goes smoothly!!
> 
> Love the announcement huggles I've been trying to think of a way to announce ours?? Any ideas ladies??? Xx

I've seen some using those cute foil number balloons... like you have everyone in the picture and have a balloon that's the number 4 saying you're having baby number 4 :)


----------



## Huggles

Reiko I'm leaning towards girl for us. I had very strong boy feelings with both my boy pregnancies and was right both times. This one I'm leaning more towards girl. The feeling isnt as strong as it was with the boys, but it's there nonetheless. I also used to be adamant I wanted another boy, not at all interested in having a girl, and now I'm much warmer about the possibility of a girl so I think that also points me to girl as my mind/body's way of preparing me.


----------



## KittenLifter

Wicky78 said:


> I also love that we are all over the map (literally!) and can learn about systems and traditions in different countries. I just get frustrated by how little maternity leave we get in the US and that it's unpaid. DW said she's willing to move, but I told her that would be silly at this point. :haha:

Yes, this! I've become that person with our friends (& with my husband) who's like "AND DID YOU KNOW, IN THE UK..." (This is coupled with my continued, unsurprising but still totally soul-sucking, disappointment with the state of maternity leave in this country...or should I say the complete lack of anything that's mandatory paid leave. "Up to 12 weeks off unpaid as long as you work for a big enough company" is a crock.)



BrokenfoREVer said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> Broken I'd tell the mw about any mental health issues they are there to support you don't worry.
> 
> I know I should tell mw, but I don't want this journey overshadowed by my mh. This could just be a blip and I'll be fine in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I wish I could say that, but we live in 2 separate cities, so by time I dropped DS off and went home it would be time to go back. I'm gunna see what he has to say next time. Nothing else I can do really.
> 
> I feel you on the bad tummy. I feel dreadful today. Really sick and awful.Click to expand...

Ugh. <3 I hope you end up with a good enough rapport with your midwife that you can just tell her it's a thing, and you don't want to dwell on it, but sometimes it comes up. It's a real thing that affects you! I can't believe that dude is such a big baby.

Huggles, that is a DARLING announcement!! Love it.

My sister did a pumpkin announcement a few weeks ago: birth years for her & her husband on a couple pumpkins, 2015 (already??) on my niece's pumpkin, and April 2018 on the little one. It was darling. But now I'm thinking "PUMPKIN IN PUMPKIN?!" I loooooove carving pumpkins. And now we have a porch and proper steps and I kind of want, like, 8. (I would be so sick of pumpkin guts long before we were done, but still.)


----------



## Gray001

Lovely announcement huggles! I haven't given an announcement any thought yet.

Our 12 week scan is on Halloween so we might try and do something Halloween related.

I know it shouldn't matter about gender but DH and I are desperate for a girl! So just because of that im sure im having a boy.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I have no strong feelings about the gender. It wasn't until a bit later on I became sure my son was a boy so I'm sure I'll feel one way or the other at some point. 
Me and DH want a girl, but we're happy to have heathy living baby at this point.


----------



## Sasha92

Lovely announcement! At first I considered not announcing untill after 20 weeks but the more I think about it I don't think I'll announce it at all untill baby arrives :haha: the people I work with and see regularly will know becuase it hard to hid a bump but I've learnt from my loss that everybody wants to congratulate you when it's happy times and life is going great but during your dark hour when you really need somebody to reach out everybody is either 2 busy or doesn't know what to say. Just think I'll keep this bit of goodness to myself.

I'll be telling my work collueges either at 17 weeks after my gender scan or whenever I can no longer hid the bump lol as I'm not thin anyway I could probs get away with "I've put on alot of weight" for a few weeks. I also move to a different branch of my work place since my loss so I'll tell the people i used to work with at the aame time as they really helpped me during that time.

Got my 12 week scan date! 13th November when ill be 12w6d. And my 20 week scan date 2nd January. It seems so real now!


----------



## ricschick

Thank you huggles I love the pumpkin idea too!! Il be 11 weeks at Halloween so I think il do something with that! If I wait til my scan on 11 Nov there wouldn't be a theme. Hmmm.................

Not sure on gender I swing from one to the other but with our track record it's likely to be a girl. I think I'd be surprised if it was a boy. Dh wants to go to a gender scan at 16 weeks so that will be nice. 

I've woken to a sore back this morning, and my groan feels a bit achy too like crossing my legs isn't comfortable, il take it as a growth spurt. ??


----------



## Huggles

The pumpkin announcements goes along these lines. I think it's cute.



Honestly I would have preferred to wait until after my 13 week scan to announce but I have to have a stitch put in like 5 days later (13 Nov) and I will need 2 weeks off work for bed rest after that, so I kind of need to give work warning. And then there are a lot of links between work and family and I just didn't want it all getting out there before I'd been able to announce myself, so I just went for it. It's been pretty cool though as no one was expecting it so we've had the total shock factor which has been awesome.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hope the rest of you post your announcement pics on here. I love the creativity!
I have been talking about going to Vegas for my 40th for the past 3 years. I have about a dozen people who were committing to going and now I obviously won&#8217;t be. I think I might do an announcement something about the trip being cancelled. I&#8217;ll play around with it and see what I come up with. 
As much as I want the Panorama test done I&#8217;m disappointed I won&#8217;t have an ultrasound at 12 weeks. The test is way more accurate but I REALLY want to see baby again. It will be just before Christmas before we see baby again. I may see if we can have one around 16 weeks. We lost my son at 17 weeks and anticipate anxiety setting in huge around then.


----------



## brw2016

10 weeks! Wahoo!! And my stomach is definitely getting a little pudge. Lol

We announced to our parents with a foam pumpkin that I cut off the top for the "lid", cut out the middle, stuck the ultrasound inside, and then added a tag that says "Your Little Pumpkin" on it. Handed it to them and they were confused for a second... it was priceless seeing their reaction when it hit them :) 

FB announcement has "Our Little Pumpkin due 5-17-18" on a chalkboard with a pumpkin and a pic of the ultrasound. :) haven't posted it yet though. Will probably wait till I hear the heartbeat again at 12 weeks.


----------



## Huggles

brw - love how you announced to your parents!
Happy 10 weeks!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I love these pumpkin announcements. They're super cute. I'm probably going to just put scan pic with coming may 2018 on it. I'm super boring like that :haha:

Had my booking in app this morning. Opted not to tell midwife about mh issues because we did not get on. I'm hoping not to see her again. I told her I'm difficult to get blood out of and she tried to send me up to the hospital without even trying herself. I ended up getting a nurse at the gp to do it. I get to phone and book my scan on Tuesday though! Eeek!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sasha92 said:


> Lovely announcement! At first I considered not announcing untill after 20 weeks but the more I think about it I don't think I'll announce it at all untill baby arrives :haha: the people I work with and see regularly will know becuase it hard to hid a bump but I've learnt from my loss that everybody wants to congratulate you when it's happy times and life is going great but during your dark hour when you really need somebody to reach out everybody is either 2 busy or doesn't know what to say. Just think I'll keep this bit of goodness to myself.
> 
> I'll be telling my work collueges either at 17 weeks after my gender scan or whenever I can no longer hid the bump lol as I'm not thin anyway I could probs get away with "I've put on alot of weight" for a few weeks. I also move to a different branch of my work place since my loss so I'll tell the people i used to work with at the aame time as they really helpped me during that time.
> 
> Got my 12 week scan date! 13th November when ill be 12w6d. And my 20 week scan date 2nd January. It seems so real now!

We're not doing a social media announcement. Anybody we really care to know knows us in real life and already knows we're pregnant! I don't really care that my old acquaintances that I never see should be following my pregnancy XP. My husband did comment on someone else's pregnancy announcement saying "oh just a month ahead of us!" Lol, that wasn't really kosher hijacking it but men just don't think of that!!


----------



## Traveling mom

My almost 3 year old is a huuuuge Star Wars fan, and with this baby being a surprise and definitely our last, we decided to do a play on the new Star Wars movie coming out this year, The Last Jedi.
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## emzywemzy83

I love that Star Wars announcement!! 

I really wanted to do a pumpkin one but my scan is on 1st Nov and not sure it would have the same affect a day late haha!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well after a 45 mins wait in the lab (the nurses weren&#8217;t totally familiar with the paperwork) and 6 viles of blood I know have a week wait until we find out if we are having a boy or girl! I&#8217;m so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Traveling that announcement is SO funny and cute!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Traveling mom said:


> My almost 3 year old is a huuuuge Star Wars fan, and with this baby being a surprise and definitely our last, we decided to do a play on the new Star Wars movie coming out this year, The Last Jedi.

Traveling mom, that is so dang cute! Love it.


----------



## KittenLifter

ahhhhh they're really in there (and there is really just one)

Every time I laughed, they did a little bounce a second or two later. Would not untuck their chin so the techs had a heck of a time trying to get an accurate crown-to-rump measurement. That seems like a fine bit of trouble to make at this age.

I think the first-trimester screening stuff that was supposed to happen didn't, so I suspect I'm going to have to go right back in within the next few weeks :roll:, but oh well. I'll crash into my nice little in-network deductible and we'll have very little to pay for labs/scans/etc. until January. (The tech said, "so you're not sure how far along you are?" and I went "uh, no, I'm 11 weeks today!" The form from my NP said "first trimester screening, dating" and somehow this turned into "unsure of dating" by the time we ended up at this appointment. US healthcare!!)

The tech also fabulously walked the line between personable and professional; she was technically a student but she must be almost done, she was so at ease. I appreciated her exclamation points!!

Also I had no idea how much clearer scans are on a screen than they are on a printout! The motion helps, too, but the printouts are like old photobooth pictures...only even blurrier. Whatever! BABY!!!!!

Their hands kept being up over their head; that second one there's a hand (!!) right up by their head. And there are feet EVERYWHERE
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 10









scan2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KItten what a great experience. Nothing better than having a good u/s tech!


----------



## MrsHudson

Sorry it's been so hard for me to keep up. I've been really sick like I was with ds and it's been quite the chore to make it off my couch. Not to mention dh has had to work super late (he's on the verge of quitting) so I've been solo with ds and it's very tough. 

Such cute announcements! I had the same due date with my first mc and we did a pumpkin announcement so sadly I can't do it again. We're going to do announcement after my next appointment, if it goes well. Which nothing has been wrong so I'm sure it will. No one really knows I'm pregnant except our parents so I feel like I have to hide out. My tummy definitely looks prego already haha. 

I can't get the pic to attach but it's a onesie with "worth the wait" written on it with a pic of my us and the positive pregnancy test. I bought the onesie after my first mc.


----------



## Huggles

Oh that's such a cute announcement traveling mom!

RnW, so exciting about one more week til you know the gender!
It also took my pathology lab about half an hour to figure out which tests to do and that was just the normal screening! Buy my gyne had written just two of the specific results he wanted and they only had the full first trimester screening test listed on their system (which covers a few different things).


----------



## Huggles

Kittenlifter, yay! So awesome!

Mrs Hudson, I was gifted a onesie that said "my mommy says I was worth the wait" with the birth of my son. I love those! Your announcement sounds super cute.


----------



## ChibiLena

All your announcements are just adorable! We ourselves don't make a social media announcement. Family and friends are all told face-to-face, except for those that we do not see regularly.

Having my first trimester screening this evening, so excited! 

On the other hand, I am feeling absolutely dreadful this morning with a headache, dizziness etc.This week, I feel I have only been productive maybe half of my time at work. The other half I feel so meh that I am just sitting around waiting for it to get better, somehow.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

These announcements are lovely! 

I'm 10 weeks today! :happydance: 

I've also had a headache since 2am that is still going strong. It woke me up its that bad. Ugh.


----------



## Gray001

Love all the announcement ideas!

Kitten what a great scan!

Sorry about the headache broken but yay for 10 weeks!

Good luck for your scan this evening Chibi!


----------



## ricschick

I'm loving all the announcements!! I'm in 2 minds weather to wait til our scan to announce which is what I normally do?!?! 

Kitten glad you had such a lovely ultrasound! I hate it when they rush it! 
Happy 10 weeks broken! 1/4 of the way!!! 
Chi hope you feel better I hate that hungover feeling!!! Yuk!!! 

I found babies hb again last night it was mixed in with mine this time but it really makes it seem real now and I can get more excited now! 
Have felt quite uncomfortable lately and feel big already, my bumps tend to get very big!! Our last baby was 9lb 1! So I'm hoping for a slightly smaller baby which I dout I will get!! Lol.


----------



## Huggles

Yay, so exciting it's already time for the first tri screenings to start!
enjoy your scan Chibi! Hope you feel a bit better again soon.

Broken - sorry you got woken with a headache. I too struggled to sleep last night thanks to a terrible headache. I had already taken pills before bed and was loath to take more but in the end I succumbed and took them anyway.


----------



## Geebug x

10 weeks today for me <3
Wondering when I will be brave enough to get a ticker!
Private scan tomorrow. xx


----------



## Geebug x

Loving all the Halloween themed announcements!!
We have decided not to tell family/friends till after the 12 week scan, so Bonfire Night. We are just going to copy the scan pic and have it put into cards &#8216;You&#8217;re going to be Grandparents/ an Auntie etc.&#8217;
Once they all know then I&#8217;ll think about a Facebook announcement but haven&#8217;t got that far yet.
I&#8217;m due on my birthday, and was told I wouldn&#8217;t be able to conceive naturally so feel like a real miracle for us xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hope this works. This was our social media announcement. Love all the other ones too!!
 



Attached Files:







4C1D88BA-F058-43DD-9544-5FC1F89365E2.jpeg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsHudson

Huggles said:


> Kittenlifter, yay! So awesome!
> 
> Mrs Hudson, I was gifted a onesie that said "my mommy says I was worth the wait" with the birth of my son. I love those! Your announcement sounds super cute.

Thank you! That sounds cute too! I wish I could get the pic too attach.

Part of me doesn't want to announce it at all but we have a lot of family and they don't communicate well so I figure then everyone knows at once.


----------



## MrsHudson

I also didn't sleep a wink. I've been taking unisom and b6 to help with my ms but i felt fine last night and had a huge fiasco with ds so forgot to take it. So I didn't sleep because I didn't have the unisom and now I'm nauseous again.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 10 weeks geebug! So special that not only have you conceived naturally when you were told you couldn't, but that the due date is now your birthday :cloud9:

Mrsstrezzy - that's super cute!

MrsHudson - I've taken to uploading images to imgbb.com and then using the BB code from that to paste them here. Works quite well.


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you Huggles! That worked. 

https://preview.ibb.co/etcsbR/20171019_105508.jpg


----------



## Huggles

Yay! Glad it worked.
Looks awesome!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsHudson said:


> I also didn't sleep a wink. I've been taking unisom and b6 to help with my ms but i felt fine last night and had a huge fiasco with ds so forgot to take it. So I didn't sleep because I didn't have the unisom and now I'm nauseous again.

I'm on diclectin which is similar to the unison b6 I think and I take 2 pills 4 times a day... a few days ago I forgot to take my noon dose (alarm on phone didn't go off!??) and I was miserable all day!! Missing a dose is the worst!!

Last night I threw up right before bed and it was just crazy acidic, my throats burned all night so I had a terrible sleep. And then preschooler was up super early to play with her Halloween costume :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lovin all the announcements! 
As for those with headaches the MW suggested a coffee as the caffeine can actually help dilate the blood vessels relieving pain. I tried it the other day when it felt like my skull was trying to crush my brain and it relieved it a bit. I ended up taking Tylenol as it was making me quite ill. I hate to take anything even when not pregnant but the headaches and vomiting are doing me in. 
I missed a diclectin on the weekend and was sick the whole day. I&#8217;m ready for this to pass.


----------



## Ms_Friendly

I'm due May 23rd &#128522;


----------



## Huggles

RnW, I've heard that before and have tried it when not pg, but it never helped.
As far as coffee goes though I've read that caffeine can significantly increase your risk of miscarriage so I'm opting to rather stay away, despite totally longing for a nice mochaccino :coffee:


----------



## KittenLifter

mrsstrezy said:


> Hope this works. This was our social media announcement. Love all the other ones too!!

Mrsstrezy, love your announcement! It's so darling!



MrsHudson said:


> Thank you Huggles! That worked.

MrsHudson, that onesie is so stinkin' cute!



Ms_Friendly said:


> I'm due May 23rd ð

Welcome, Ms_Friendly!



Huggles said:


> RnW, I've heard that before and have tried it when not pg, but it never helped.
> As far as coffee goes though I've read that caffeine can significantly increase your risk of miscarriage so I'm opting to rather stay away, despite totally longing for a nice mochaccino :coffee:

I've been reading Expecting Better (Emily Oster, an economist, got pregnant and got mad about all the incomplete and bad data out there on pregnancy, so started doing literature reviews and ended up writing a book), which is actually pretty encouraging about caffeine.

The vast majority of studies out there support the conclusion that coffee is fine in moderation. Pretty much everything supports up to 2 cups a day. Lots of the evidence supports 3-4 cups. Beyond that the evidence gets more mixed, but nausea is a complicating factor at all of these levels (nauseous women are less likely to drink coffee, but nauseous women are also less likely to miscarry anyway).

That said, she makes the point early in the book that we make decisions by combining two things: 1) the data we have available, 2) our personal values and feelings. Two people with access to the same data can make difference choices, and both be making the correct choice _for them_. 

For me, I SLAMMED coffee every day when I was at my old job (it was free and delicious). Love it. But I tend towards a bit of anxiety, and caffeine seems to encourage that a bit, so I started weaning myself off it at the beginning of the year. I've had a little green tea here and there during this pregnancy, but that's it.

Do I think my choice is overcautious? I do. Do I think it's the right choice for me? I do. For me personally, the caffeine doesn't feel risky, but the slight increase in stress does. (A friend who now works in pediatrics made a related point to patients about alcohol later on in pregnancy: an occasional bit was fine, but if it was going to make them freak out about risks, it was better to skip the alcohol _and_ the anxiety.)

One of the weirdest pregnancy symptoms for me has been my sudden increased interest in books! Much more fun than nausea! :happydance:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I couldn't drink a coffee if my life depended on it right now!! So averse to hot drinks. I love black coffee normally but right now I feel like I'll never like it again! I'm sure I will though?? Maybe?? I am drinking ice tea though so that's some caffeine. 

Yes everyone needs to make the choices that will help them have the healthiest - physically and mentally- pregnancy possible. I'd like to point out though, that in pretty much all cases, if you miscarry it was not because of something you "did" (like drinking too much caffeine) to cause it. It would've happened most likely if you had done the opposite as well. A lot of women have guilt over miscarriage because they think they caused it. Doctors will tell you that's not true, at least mine did. I was certain I caused it by breastfeeding mytoddler and my doctor reassured me it was not the cause.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Im getting daily headaches, its horrible! Dont remember this from last two times.

Im still drinking tea and coffee, 2-3 cups a day depending how I feel!


----------



## ricschick

Mrs Hudson and mrs strezy I love the announcements!!! 

Welcome ms friendly! We have the same due date. X

I agree you have to do what you think, take in all of the information and make a choice! I love a cup of tea so tend to have 2-3 cups a day which they say is fine so I'm happy with that. I don't drink while pregnant or eat any of the things they say to avoid but that's what makes me feel at ease. 

I've felt sick all day today! Nothing has soothed it!! And now a headache. Joy lol.


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Yikes Broken, that sounds awful. I think my stepmom is actually trying to be supportive, but we grieve in different ways and it just ends up being stressful to me. I think just being around my son and I is a comfort to her, but I don't want her around. It's her constant need for attention that bugs me, because it just reminds me of childhood. She's trying to be a mother figure or a best friend, but she doesn't realize it's just never going to happen. We are completely different people and I agree, I don't owe her anything. But I feel all this guilt because I don't want to make her sadder than she already is. Although, she made ten years of my life hell so who the heck cares at this point.

My first mentor told me something I never forgot: don't subscribe to guilt; it simply means someone is not getting their way and it has nothing to do with you.

She can't be a brat for eons and expect you to forget and treat her like an angel. Her actions are still selfish, and you create boundaries and she must live within them, whether she likes it or not.

Say it daily; write it everywhere; speak it aloud...and eventually it will go from head to heart and be easier.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> OMG I just found babies hb!!! I literally put the probe on and switched it on and it was there!! I'm so pleased!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Yay!
I borrowed a doppler from my niece and could only find placenta. My luck, it's anterior and bean is hiding in the back, lol.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ooh I'm just dyeing for sickness to go away. I've had some good days and then I get hit again. Hoping next week 12 weeks will be my magic number. It's been a rough 6 weeks on bed rest and having others take care of our family. Excited to face the world again! Not so keen to get back to work but it's too early for me to go on leave so I'll have to put up with it for a couple more months.
> ...
> Also, my sickness was so bad they labeled it HG at the hospital since I lost so much weight and needed to be rehydrated... and in the midst of that I though we could never have another baby because it was intolerable. But now that I'm ok my way out of it I'm rethinking number 4... uh oh that's bad lol.

I feel you. I've had a rough week and have been offline. I finally threw up yesterday morning (I never throw up) 5 times in a row. I was miserable all day. I took a half a pill more than normal last night and slept longer and am okay today.

My nausea is more in my throat and I dry heave and gag for no reason. UGH. Stomach has been one hot, hard knot mostly.
This needs to GO! I have to go back to work Monday....bleh...kids sending me "we miss you" messages on the online gradebook, lol. Cute.

10 weeks today! Ready to feel better and start enjoying this pregnancy.
Hubby told me last night, "I miss my wife."


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I agree that you need to do what works best for you. I have done everything good, right, healthy...and still miscarried. I avoid all the normal things in pregnancy that can cause issues but if I have to take a Tylenol or eat crap for days straight so I don&#8217;t feel like heaving I&#8217;m going to do it. I know normally I make the best choices pregnant or not to keep myself as healthy as possible so I think I have a good base to make healthy babies. I do think if something is causing you stress or anxiety than it&#8217;s not the right choice for you. I was surprised at the caffeine being a benefit but she also said it is safe to have 1-2 cups a day. I don&#8217;t drink coffee as a rule, maybe a Starbucks treat here or there but that might be monthly. 
I think (like parenting) we have access to too much info and there are so many &#8216;experts&#8217; out there to scare the shit out of us that some days I feel like a total failure. But then I look at all of the good choices I make either for myself or my family and I know I&#8217;m doing the best that I can and I&#8217;m proud of that.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> I think (like parenting) we have access to too much info and there are so many experts out there to scare the shit out of us that some days I feel like a total failure. But then I look at all of the good choices I make either for myself or my family and I know Im doing the best that I can and Im proud of that.

Yup, yup, yup!!
Medical science knows TOO much. Somehow zillions of kids were born for thousands of years without the knowledge.


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you guys! 

Reiko, yes it is the same as dilectin. Unfortunately my insurance won't cover it which is irritating but the unisom and b6 works the same. The only issue is it's not slow release like the rx so it doesn't last as long. I had HG with ds and it was the most awful thing ever. I lost 10 lbs! This isn't that bad as I do have some good days but it's pretty close. 

My first clue I was pregnant was coffee made me really nauseous. I love coffee but can't drink it when pregnant. I don't drink caffeine outside of that really so I don't need to worry about it in pregnancy. But I have been enjoying a cup of black tea here and there. Like everyone else said, I think it's best to do your own research and make the best decision for yourself. 

After my first mc, I cleaned up my diet and beauty products big time. But it still happened one more time. It doesn't hurt to be healthy though.

ETA: anyone have experience with a cyst during pregnancy? I have a fairly large one on my left ovary and they have to monitor it and may require surgery. It's really hurting me today and I'm scared to have the surgery. It's safe for baby but I've never had surgery other than my wisdom teeth out.


----------



## Huggles

I. Totally agree that one can do everything 'right' and miscarrying anyway, I wasn't trying to imply people were causing themselves to mc by drinking coffee, it's just something I read. I know there is a lot of literature out there saying 1-2 or 2-3 cups a day is fine, I just also found a lot this time saying more research has indicated the opposite. It makes me feel too uneasy to even have one cup. But I do also agree everyone has to do what is right for them and make their own decisions based on the info they have. 
I somehow don't feel like tea (although I hate Ceylon tea so it's not an issue anyway) or chocolate are problematic and those both contain caffeine too. There's no way I'm giving up chocolate for 9 months!!! But ya, the coffee info made me uncomfortable so for me, I'm staying away.

As far as headaches, I know Tylenol / paracetamol is also controversial, it's both totally safe and can cause issues. But I also know that if I don't take something for my headaches they just get worse and worse and worse. So as much as I hate taking meds when pg, I do take that when I have a headache. I worry about it constantly, both before taking it and after, but I know that it's probably the safest option for kicking my headaches and so I just go for it, despite any bad articles I've read about it.


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal, I hope you feel enough back to normal soon that you and your husband both feel like you're around <3



ReadynWaiting said:


> I think (like parenting) we have access to too much info and there are so many âexpertsâ out there to scare the shit out of us that some days I feel like a total failure. But then I look at all of the good choices I make either for myself or my family and I know Iâm doing the best that I can and Iâm proud of that.

ding ding ding this this this.



Huggles said:


> As far as headaches, I know Tylenol / paracetamol is also controversial, it's both totally safe and can cause issues. But I also know that if I don't take something for my headaches they just get worse and worse and worse. So as much as I hate taking meds when pg, I do take that when I have a headache. I worry about it constantly, both before taking it and after, but I know that it's probably the safest option for kicking my headaches and so I just go for it, despite any bad articles I've read about it.

Yes! My headaches are pretty much the same (they will not leave on their own), and if they last long enough, I end up terribly queasy even when NOT pregnant. Plus, they stress me out. I've taken a couple paracetamol/acetaminophen (we have a different generic name for it in the states :roll: ) so far, because, again, I figure all that stress (and not being able to eat) is ultimately worse. (I am finding this practice of deciding to drop stress is getting easier the more I do it...)

Sometimes I think about that massage therapist again, and her cheerful "oh honey, LIFE is dangerous!" line, and I feel a lot better. Everything's terrible and we're all doing the best we can and heck, at least we know smoking is bad now. (My mother-in-law happily smoked all through her pregnancy in the early '70s and didn't quit until a few years later. My husband turned out fine.)


----------



## mrsstrezy

cheluzal said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I'm just dyeing for sickness to go away. I've had some good days and then I get hit again. Hoping next week 12 weeks will be my magic number. It's been a rough 6 weeks on bed rest and having others take care of our family. Excited to face the world again! Not so keen to get back to work but it's too early for me to go on leave so I'll have to put up with it for a couple more months.
> ...
> Also, my sickness was so bad they labeled it HG at the hospital since I lost so much weight and needed to be rehydrated... and in the midst of that I though we could never have another baby because it was intolerable. But now that I'm ok my way out of it I'm rethinking number 4... uh oh that's bad lol.
> 
> I feel you. I've had a rough week and have been offline. I finally threw up yesterday morning (I never throw up) 5 times in a row. I was miserable all day. I took a half a pill more than normal last night and slept longer and am okay today.
> 
> My nausea is more in my throat and I dry heave and gag for no reason. UGH. Stomach has been one hot, hard knot mostly.
> This needs to GO! I have to go back to work Monday....bleh...kids sending me "we miss you" messages on the online gradebook, lol. Cute.
> 
> 10 weeks today! Ready to feel better and start enjoying this pregnancy.
> Hubby told me last night, "I miss my wife."Click to expand...

Oooh so sorry about all this sickness Reiko and Cheluzal!! My sickness seemed to go up another level after we moved. Bad days include constant nausea and vomiting up to 4x. Ive had a couple of good days now so the fear is setting in that Im going to get slammed again. Thats usually how it seems to go. 

My husband has also said he misses going out to eat with me...I cant even remember the last time weve been to a restaurant. I just dont want to deal with all the smells and then waiting on someone else to bring me food...theyre not fast enough:dohh:


----------



## Geebug x

Just got back from my 10 week Scan! Eeeek. 

https://i67.tinypic.com/2wfs6qq.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Huggles I didnt think you were implying anyone was doing anything to cause a MC. I was merely just stating that I have to give myself a break and not fear every decision I make. I have spent the past 4 years ttc. I have spent $1000s on supplements, acupuncture, organic foods, emotional healing therapies, avoided all that could affect a healthy pg and yet I still dont have a baby in my arms. I think Im staying calm because Im giving myself a break with this pg. with DD I wouldnt take Diclectin because I wanted nothing unnatural in my body. I am prone to kidney stones in pg and when I went to the hospital with her at 30 weeks they wanted to give me Morphine! I wouldnt take Tylenol let alone a narcotic! The long of the short is we all need to make the best choices with the info we do have. 
I Respect your choices and take no offence from anyone stating how they feel. Who am I to judge when I dont walk in your shoes?:hugs:
On a side not I have to go back to the labs to give more blood. I just gave them 6 viles on Thursday!

Beautiful scan!!


----------



## MrsHudson

Awesome scan Geebug!


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow Geebug, such an awesome scan!


----------



## Gray001

Great scan geebug!!


----------



## ricschick

Lovely scan pic geebug!! 

I had a cyst mrs Hudson with our 4th baby but I didn't need surgery and they just kept an eye on it and it burst on its own. Is yours quite big then? X

Feeling better today but have a slow building headache boo!! 
Dh wants a gender scan so we've booked one for the 9th Dec when il be roughly just over 16 weeks. And the best bit about it we can bring the children with us too which they will love!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## MrsHudson

ricschick said:


> Lovely scan pic geebug!!
> 
> I had a cyst mrs Hudson with our 4th baby but I didn't need surgery and they just kept an eye on it and it burst on its own. Is yours quite big then? X
> 
> Feeling better today but have a slow building headache boo!!
> Dh wants a gender scan so we've booked one for the 9th Dec when il be roughly just over 16 weeks. And the best bit about it we can bring the children with us too which they will love!! &#128515;&#128515;

It was larger than the baby. I looked at the report sent to my mw and it said it was about 6cm. They have to check it for size again and if it's grown more that's when they'd want to discuss surgery. I hope it bursts on its own. I get them frequently and they've always gone away on their own but this one is pretty big. It hurts when I lay on that side and in certain positions. I guess I'll have to see what happens but it makes me nervous.


----------



## Huggles

So exciting ricschick!

I hope the cyst resolves itself mrshudson


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh having a really bad day where I'm really worrying about having a mmc. I have my mw Appt next Thursday to hear hb for first time.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Geebug that's an awesome scan!! 

Reiko I worry about a mmc too. I can't conceive of carrying a healthy pregnancy after the last 3 times.


----------



## ChibiLena

Beautiful scan Geebug!

Maybe I'll post my scan pic later. I'll have to take a photograph from the report. :) Anyway, baby is perfectly healthy and already measured 12 weeks at 11w 3 days! Caught up quite a lot from the last scan when the size was a couple days behind. Doctor told me to try not to gain too fast as I gained 2kg in the last month. Ahem, I am hungry! Mostly for fruit and veggies so I thought it would be ok. When I don't eat, I feel sick, so not sure what to change.

Doctor also had a look at the gender...she says 90% sure it's a boy....It was quite obvious really and that at not even 12 weeks! May I confess to you ladies that I struggle somewhat with being so wrong about the gender? I was SO sure that it's a girl. Never would have thought myself the type as I am quite practical-minded. However, we will have our next appointment in a month time and will see then. Keeping in mind that it is early days yet. Having to confess as well that I mostly mourn the shopping experience. We kept everything from our son so there is really no need to buy anything if it's another boy.


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow Chibi that's so awesome that baby's caught up and is now ahead. That happened with both my boys which is why I always go by my dates and not early scan measurements.

I honestly wouldn't worry too much of most of the weight gain is from healthy things like fruit and veg. Everyone gains differently. However if majority of the gain is from junk food then I feel it's more important to watch it carefully.

Exciting about seeing it's a boy! I'm sure it must be quite a shock to be told it's the opposite of what you thought though. I'm sure over the next few days your mind will work through the change.
I was able to clearly see gender with both my boys at my NT scan which was just over 13 weeks. Was actually just wondering now when I woke up what the earliest is it can be seen as I'm really hoping to find out again at my NT scan which will be 13+1. Gyne told me 16 weeks but the assessment centre's equipment is far more sensitive than his so I know they can usually tell earlier.


----------



## ricschick

Chi so glad the scan went well!! I thought it would be too early to see what baby is as the genitals are formed fully yet?


----------



## Huggles

Ricschick, they're not fully formed but are often formed enough to get a good guess when using a high quality u/s machine. They can still be wrong though this early.


----------



## ricschick

I just thought that because I was looking at some pics on google and at an early stage around 11 weeks the genitals are forming but they start out looking quite similar.


----------



## ChibiLena

ricschick said:


> I just thought that because I was looking at some pics on google and at an early stage around 11 weeks the genitals are forming but they start out looking quite similar.

I am also not 100% convinced yet as I also think it's quite early to make a prediction like that. However I have to applaud the u/s machines nowadays. The baby is all of 5cm but on the screen you see it in like 40cm-size in all detail (they show you the u/s on a TV screen here). Was very impressed with seeing both sides of the brain inside the skull too!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh having a really bad day where I'm really worrying about having a mmc. I have my mw Appt next Thursday to hear hb for first time.

I'm really struggling with this, too. I think it's mostly because it's been so long between appointments and any form of reassurance. My last ultrasound/appointment was almost 3 weeks ago and I still have over 2 weeks for my next one. There's just nothing to reassure me right now, so I'm struggling a lot. I'm hoping that maybe they can move my ultrasound up a little bit, but I'm doubtful because I think the doctor who's doing it is out of the office :dohh:



ChibiLena said:


> Beautiful scan Geebug!
> 
> Maybe I'll post my scan pic later. I'll have to take a photograph from the report. :) Anyway, baby is perfectly healthy and already measured 12 weeks at 11w 3 days! Caught up quite a lot from the last scan when the size was a couple days behind. Doctor told me to try not to gain too fast as I gained 2kg in the last month. Ahem, I am hungry! Mostly for fruit and veggies so I thought it would be ok. When I don't eat, I feel sick, so not sure what to change.
> 
> Doctor also had a look at the gender...she says 90% sure it's a boy....It was quite obvious really and that at not even 12 weeks! May I confess to you ladies that I struggle somewhat with being so wrong about the gender? I was SO sure that it's a girl. Never would have thought myself the type as I am quite practical-minded. However, we will have our next appointment in a month time and will see then. Keeping in mind that it is early days yet. Having to confess as well that I mostly mourn the shopping experience. We kept everything from our son so there is really no need to buy anything if it's another boy.

I'm glad you had a great scan, ChibiLena! That's so crazy that they can even guess at the gender this early.

I'll be honest, if this baby is another boy I'll probably go through a big adjustment and dealing with disappointment. It makes me feel horrible, but I so want another little girl. I've wanted another daughter since I lost my younger daughter. And since DH's only child is our DS, I would love for him to get to experience the other side of having a little girl, ya know? Don't get me wrong, I will be happy and thankful either way, but I really have it in my head that I want a daughter, so if this baby is a boy it'll take a little getting used to. 

I also experienced a little gender disappointment when we found out DS was a boy, but after a few days I was super excited to have another son and I honestly wouldn't change him for anything. :flower:


----------



## Gray001

Ladies help!! I have gone into panic mode!!

DH and I had sex this afternoon and ever since I have been bleeding it is not flowing out but there has been some in the toilet when I go to the loo and is bright red on the toilet paper! Touch wood no cramps but i am panicking big time!

We go on holiday on Tuesday and I am so worried now about the plane journey or miscarrying whilst abroad!

I think I am going to phone the EPU tomorrow morning when they open to try and get a scan and check with a midwife that I am still safe to travel.

Has any body else had this?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gray light bleeding after sex, internal exams and such are common. There is a huge increase in blood flow at this time so more likely to cause this. I&#8217;m due for a Pap but my MW said we are going to hold off in case I were to bleed and cause unnecessary stress. 
With all of my natural MC if I had blood I had uterine contractions, no cramps are a good sign.


----------



## hope2bmother

Gray001 said:


> Ladies help!! I have gone into panic mode!!
> 
> DH and I had sex this afternoon and ever since I have been bleeding it is not flowing out but there has been some in the toilet when I go to the loo and is bright red on the toilet paper! Touch wood no cramps but i am panicking big time!
> 
> We go on holiday on Tuesday and I am so worried now about the plane journey or miscarrying whilst abroad!
> 
> I think I am going to phone the EPU tomorrow morning when they open to try and get a scan and check with a midwife that I am still safe to travel.
> 
> Has any body else had this?

Aw Im sorry you went through this! But the cervix can be really friable due to hormones! I have light pink/red tinged CM after straining for a Im terrified of what would happen if I had sex, so I usually avoid it in pregnancy!


----------



## hope2bmother

Geebug x said:


> Just got back from my 10 week Scan! Eeeek.
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/2wfs6qq.jpg

Awww! Beautiful scan! Congratulations! Time is flying. Had my scan last Tuesday and Im currently 12+1. Heart rate was in the 170s and the doctor said everything looks great! Now just waiting on the blood work to check for chromosomal abnormalities. Eeeeeks! I never feel old (almost 37) until Im pregnant and they call me Advanced Maternal Age aka Geriatric. 
​


----------



## hope2bmother

Geebug x said:


> Just got back from my 10 week Scan! Eeeek.
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/2wfs6qq.jpg

Awww! Beautiful scan! Congratulations! Time is flying. Had my scan last Tuesday and Im currently 12+1. Heart rate was in the 170s and the doctor said everything looks great! Now just waiting on the blood work to check for chromosomal abnormalities. Eeeeeks! I never feel old (almost 37) until Im pregnant and they call me Advanced Maternal Age aka Geriatric.


----------



## hope2bmother

View attachment 1016403


Heres my scan!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib - I'm so sure this is a boy, but I'm thinking because I'm so sure it's actually going to turn out to be a girl - do you know what I mean? Everyone in our family has 2 girls 2 boys so it's our turn for a boy but I have this nagging feeling we can only make girls!!
Either way I won't be disappointed, I love our girls they're so fun but to have a boy to carry on the name etc would be great too. We wouldn't have to buy anything if we have girls. 
Re: sex, if you're not really well lubricated it's really likely you'll bleed because of all the increased blood flow to the cervix as was said before. It's likely nothing to worry about! But get your dr or mw to check it out if you're worried. I wouldn't go to emergency, I would call my mw. 
I'm feeling a lot less doubts today, my belly seems to have popped a bit and I even felt a tiny movement last night which I remember it was around 12 weeks with my last I started feeling movements too. Thank goodness for that reassurance! Still pretty sick too.


----------



## Huggles

Gray, so sorry for the bleeding. Fx'd it's nothing but a bit of irritation. I think getting checked in the morning will help your nerves a lot.

Reiko, yay for feeling movement! I'm so sure I felt some too yesterday, when in the kitchen. Can't wait for it to be more regular.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Grey I mean sorry about the bleeding. Getting checked is a good idea. I'm sure all is well. 

I've had a couple of moments of oooo... was that? But nothing I can definitely say is movement yet. I'm excited to start feeling it though. It's all real then. 
I'm booking my dating scan tomorrow. Eek!


----------



## Gray001

Bleeding still there this morning so I phoned the early pregnancy unit to speak to a midwife just to put my mind at rest and she asked me to go in for a scan at 11.15 so atleast I will know if everything is ok with me going abroad.

Congrats to the ladies who have recently had a scan!


----------



## Huggles

Glad she agreed to scan you Gray. Really hoping everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Great they got you in so quick Grey. I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That&#8217;s good Gray!
Happy 11 weeks Huggles! A couple more weeks until 2nd tri!!


----------



## Gray001

Not good news from me. Baby only measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat. They said they have to follow protocol and re-scan in a week to make sure nothing progresses but I am supposed to be 11 weeks so I know it's not good news and would rather it was just all over than have to wait another week.
Can't believe this has happened to us again I am completely heartbroken.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh Gray I'm so so so sorry lovely. Big :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Oh no Gray :( I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Gray oh I'm so sorry I'm heartbroken for you. Xxxx take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gray I am so incredibly sorry!


----------



## brw2016

So sorry, Gray &#10084;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gray, I am so incredibly sorry. How heartbreaking. There is nothing more wicked than a missed miscarriage -- just honestly the worst. I hope you get your rainbow soon xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I reached 12 weeks yesterday! Mw on Thursday to hear hb for the first time and I'm so anxious. I pray there's a lovely strong hb and then I can be at ease for a little bit. I wanted very little procedures for this pregnancy but even making that choice for the reasons I did, still feel nervous without all the early scans and dopplers etc.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 12 weeks Reiko!
Enjoy your appointment on Thurs. I hope you hear wonderful things


----------



## mrsstrezy

I&#8217;m so sorry Gray:(


----------



## Wicky78

Gray, I'm so sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you and your family. :hugs::cry:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well my baby names are getting shot down by my hubby! Well my girls name at least. I liked Gemma but he said it's too "out there" for him haha!

We've settled on Peter for a boy though :). Middle names from grandparents most likely, or relatives of some sort.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I had to break it to hubs that our girl name was un-useable now. He's not impressed because we both loved it and have no idea what to pick now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Reiko I had to break it to hubs that our girl name was un-useable now. He's not impressed because we both loved it and have no idea what to pick now.

I probably missed it but why is your name un-useable?


----------



## cheluzal

hope2bmother said:


> Geebug x said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my 10 week Scan! Eeeek.
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/2wfs6qq.jpg
> 
> Awww! Beautiful scan! Congratulations! Time is flying. Had my scan last Tuesday and Im currently 12+1. Heart rate was in the 170s and the doctor said everything looks great! Now just waiting on the blood work to check for chromosomal abnormalities. Eeeeeks! I never feel old (almost 37) until Im pregnant and they call me Advanced Maternal Age aka Geriatric.Click to expand...

I'm 40 so I feel you. The insurance intake lady called us "wise," so use that to correct them, ha.


----------



## cheluzal

Gray001 said:


> Not good news from me. Baby only measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat. They said they have to follow protocol and re-scan in a week to make sure nothing progresses but I am supposed to be 11 weeks so I know it's not good news and would rather it was just all over than have to wait another week.
> Can't believe this has happened to us again I am completely heartbroken.

Oh my...heart breaks for you.
Wishing you good news in the not-too-distant future. :flower:


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well my baby names are getting shot down by my hubby! Well my girls name at least. I liked Gemma but he said it's too "out there" for him haha!
> 
> We've settled on Peter for a boy though :). Middle names from grandparents most likely, or relatives of some sort.

Gemma is too out there? Ha.
My girl will be Rigley.
My boy will be Riker.

My hubby has no say in the matter, rofl.


----------



## cheluzal

So I was very good over the weekend and feeling better.
I have to return to work today...and vomit 5 times brushing my teeth. UGH

I have planning 1st period but need homeroom (10 minutes) covered. Plus I live 40 minutes away, so the thought of the drive made me lie back down.

Made it through work and kids were fine (many missed me), but called in sub for tomorrow and Wednesday. Unfortunately, no one has picked it up and I feel I need to go in if not, since I hate my colleagues losing their planning to cover my class. I think my principal is losing her patience, which saddens me. I can't help it!

REALLY need nausea sitting in my throat to leave, and nausea/hunger/pain knot of fire in belly to go away. 
Just let me get hungry and fat and happy and enjoy this pregnancy already!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Cheluzal-I like your girls name...very unique! I also have the same boys name, except spelled Ryker. I&#8217;m not 100% on it, but it&#8217;s one of my top favorites!

I&#8217;ve actually been feeling decent the past few days...meaning I only vomit a max of 2x(yesterday I actually didn&#8217;t vomit at all) and I don&#8217;t have constant nausea between vomits. I just ate a delicious piece of pumpkin cream cheese pie, but now my mouth tastes like ass. The hypersalivation thing is getting old...I basically have to have a cup with me at all times and spit every 30 seconds. The only time I don&#8217;t need to spit is when I&#8217;m eating, chewing gum, or sleeping.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh the taste in my mouth is so gross too. I can't remember if that lasts the whole time, I hope it goes away. I can't drink water as it tastes disgusting!! So I'm drinking Perrier which isn't great but at least it's not full of sugar like juice. I'll be gettingGD so I need to watch my carb intake.


----------



## MrsHudson

So sorry gray :(


----------



## Huggles

Just an interesting note for those that will be doing the gestational diabetes test later on, I was googling coffee in pregnancy again yesterday and came across an article that said make sure you don't have your daily cuppa right before the GD test as it could cause a false positive result.
So just something to keep in mind. Not exactly sure how it works, but I reckon it's worth waiting for coffee that day just to be sure.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sorry for the depressing post, ladies, but it looks like I'll be leaving you all. :nope:

I woke up to bleeding this morning, went to my OB this afternoon. I had an ultrasound done and baby was measuring 9 weeks (I'm supposed to be 10+5) and its little heart was no longer beating :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so beyond heartbroken and not even sure how to handle it. 

I wish you all the very best and thank you for making my time as a May Marvel as great as it was :flower:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko_ctu said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Reiko I had to break it to hubs that our girl name was un-useable now. He's not impressed because we both loved it and have no idea what to pick now.
> 
> I probably missed it but why is your name un-useable?Click to expand...

I found out it's the name an old friend chose when she transitioned from male to female a few yrs ago. I just feel a bit strange about it now. Like I'm taking her name yknow. Back to the drawing board I suppose. 

I'm pretty sure we're having a private scan before xmas and I'm tempted to hang on until we find out the sex because we might not even need a girls name.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Aidensxmomma I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

oh no aidensmomma! I'm so so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## ChibiLena

I am so so sorry to hear that Grey. Please take care of yourself!

Aidensxmomma, I am so sorry about your loss!


----------



## ChibiLena

12 weeks today! Baby is the size of a ripe apricot according to ovia. 

My potassium (Kalium) is a bit low according to my blood test results, so eating bananas, tomatos, oranges and peaches like crazy. If I then gain another two kg until next month I will blame the doctor, haha.


----------



## ricschick

Aidensxmomma I'm so so sorry!! Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Rang to book my scan this morning to find its already been booked for me. Confusing. 

Either way it's on the 9th of November. I'll be 13+3 by my LMP or 12+6 by my last scan. Heck it's all getting a bit real now.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 12 weeks Chibi!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Aidansxmomma im so sorry for your devastating news!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Cheluzal-I like your girls name...very unique! I also have the same boys name, except spelled Ryker. Im not 100% on it, but its one of my top favorites!

My husband is horrible at remembering names. He accidentally named Rigley when he was trying to remember Rumor Willis' name. (His name for Nagini from HP was Nimsi, ha!!)

I'm scared Riker is getting too popular. I'm not a fan of Y's in place of vowels. As a teacher, I see it being done too much, and since I have a very unique name I demand my child have one, too, rofl.

I'm 98% sure of Riker. I can't think of another unique and less-common boy name that isn't stupid to me...


----------



## cheluzal

aidensxmomma said:


> Sorry for the depressing post, ladies, but it looks like I'll be leaving you all. :nope:
> 
> I woke up to bleeding this morning, went to my OB this afternoon. I had an ultrasound done and baby was measuring 9 weeks (I'm supposed to be 10+5) and its little heart was no longer beating :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so beyond heartbroken and not even sure how to handle it.
> 
> I wish you all the very best and thank you for making my time as a May Marvel as great as it was :flower:

Dang. :flow::flow:


----------



## cheluzal

I took a full Phenergan for the first time last night.
I didn't eat anything until 8am and feel ok!

Now I'm growling and getting hungry nauseous so picking at whatever I can find. Hubs took a bunch of stuff to the new house, including most of our pantry! Arg. 

Got a sub for today so will attempt work tomorrow.


----------



## ricschick

Broken that's the same day as my Scan too!! Eek!! 

I like unusual names but we prefer more traditional names, if we have a boy he will be called billy after dh grandad which was more like his dad! Considering billie for a girl but maybe double barrel it to make it more girlie not sure yet. I've run out of girl names. Lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Well my baby names are getting shot down by my hubby! Well my girls name at least. I liked Gemma but he said it's too "out there" for him haha!
> 
> We've settled on Peter for a boy though :). Middle names from grandparents most likely, or relatives of some sort.
> 
> Gemma is too out there? Ha.
> My girl will be Rigley.
> My boy will be Riker.
> 
> My hubby has no say in the matter, rofl.Click to expand...

He says he's never heard of the name Gemma and I made it up!! Lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

aidensxmomma I am so sorry. I know you were worrying about mmc just like I did... I'm so so incredibly sorry.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Praying we have no more losses on this thread. That's the hardest part of being part of a group... in the early months we lose some friends along the way. Praying we all have sticky beans until May rolls around xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> Broken that's the same day as my Scan too!! Eek!!
> 
> I like unusual names but we prefer more traditional names, if we have a boy he will be called billy after dh grandad which was more like his dad! Considering billie for a girl but maybe double barrel it to make it more girlie not sure yet. I've run out of girl names. Lol!

Billie for a girl is cute!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ricschick said:


> Broken that's the same day as my Scan too!! Eek!!
> 
> I like unusual names but we prefer more traditional names, if we have a boy he will be called billy after dh grandad which was more like his dad! Considering billie for a girl but maybe double barrel it to make it more girlie not sure yet. I've run out of girl names. Lol!

Eek! What time is yours?

I like billie for a girl. 

We want something traditional. My DS is Joshua Thomas
We were going with Noah Brian and Sophie Raine. But now we need a new girl first name. Heck!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken some ideas similar to Sophie...

Ruby, Rosie, Lucy, Molly, Zoe...


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey ladies, just swinging by.

Im so sorry to read about the losses :( Heartbroken for you both.

Ive been better with energy the last week or so (touch wood) and very grateful for it.

Im not an especially good sleeper at the best of times so having to get up for a tinkle each night is a bit of a scamp!!

This time next week I should have my scan to share; fingers crossed...

Im still tempted by a Halloween reveal like holding the scan in front of me and saying I couldnt think of an original costume so I will just be a mummy again...


----------



## ricschick

Broken mines at 4pm! So I have to wait all day!! How about you? 

Rosie that's a sweet idea!! X

Actually Billie is growing on me for a girl it's definitely a bit different! 
Our daughter joanie her name is old fashioned but I love it! Her full name is joanie Belle after both dh nan and my nan and she is the only joanie in the whole school!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mines at half 10. So I don't have to wait that long thankfully. 

I like the name Joanie, I think it's really sweet.


----------



## cheluzal

My daughter's middle name would be Mae (after my granny). 
My son's middle name Christopher (after my deceased little brother). 

If anyone has more unique boy names, I'm all ears.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Feeling achy in my low back and sort of crampy in the front this afternoon... anyone else? I cant remember if I felt this past the first few weeks before :/


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> Feeling achy in my low back and sort of crampy in the front this afternoon... anyone else? I cant remember if I felt this past the first few weeks before :/

Here! I've felt like that in the evening, maybe yesterday? Was also wondering what's going on as it felt really strange. Passed after a few moments though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ChibiLena said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Feeling achy in my low back and sort of crampy in the front this afternoon... anyone else? I cant remember if I felt this past the first few weeks before :/
> 
> Here! I've felt like that in the evening, maybe yesterday? Was also wondering what's going on as it felt really strange. Passed after a few moments though.Click to expand...

I was walking for about an hour and then driving for another half hour so thought maybe the activity and then stiffness was a factor. I can't wait to hear this stinkin heartbeat on Thursday, I'm going nuts!!


----------



## MrsHudson

So sorry aidensxmomma. 

I'm getting really anxious for my midwife appointment on Monday. I just want to hear babies hb and be reassured everything is ok. 9 weeks has been hard for me since that's when my baby passed with the first mc.

I've been training to be a lactation counselor this week and it's all day long. Ds has been with grandma and it's been hard to be away from him. And it's hard to learn when I don't feel my best and have to sit in that hard chair all day. Not to mention the having to pee every half hour.


----------



## ricschick

10 weeks today!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 10 weeks!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 10 weeks ricschick!


----------



## Sasha92

I've missed loads again. I really need to check in more often! Lol 

Name wise I'm going with Olive-Alicia for a girl and Joziah-Carter For a boy. Everybody in my family (including me) has double barreled first names so I'll be carrying it on! 

My midwife tried to listen to the heartbeat today but we couldn't find it she did say it might be difficult becuase the baby is so low down so I'll just have to wait untill my 12 week scan! I hope everybody is doing well xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 10 weeks ricschick!


----------



## mrsstrezy

I'm so very sorry aidensxmomma:(:( It seems like it's way too late in the game for this stuff to be happening.

Afm, after having some good days, I felt super sick all day yesterday. Threw up 3x, was very busy at work and then had to allow another nurse to job shadow me. She was very nice, but talked so much that I had trouble getting stuff done and didn't have the time to eat enough, so then I just felt horrible. Got home from working 11 hours and my son was crabby and whiny. Ay yai yai:dohh:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm excited because the midwives called me and asked if I could move my appointment to today at noon rather than tomorrow! So I get to hear heartbeat today yay!! :D:D:D

But I made myself a delicious breakfast and threw it up immediately after which wasn't pleasant. :(


----------



## Geebug x

aidensxmomma said:


> Sorry for the depressing post, ladies, but it looks like I'll be leaving you all. :nope:
> 
> I woke up to bleeding this morning, went to my OB this afternoon. I had an ultrasound done and baby was measuring 9 weeks (I'm supposed to be 10+5) and its little heart was no longer beating :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so beyond heartbroken and not even sure how to handle it.
> 
> I wish you all the very best and thank you for making my time as a May Marvel as great as it was :flower:

I am literally so unbelievably sorry. Im 10+5 today and this is my biggest fear right now. Sending so so so much love xxxxx


----------



## Geebug x

Gray001 said:


> Not good news from me. Baby only measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat. They said they have to follow protocol and re-scan in a week to make sure nothing progresses but I am supposed to be 11 weeks so I know it's not good news and would rather it was just all over than have to wait another week.
> Can't believe this has happened to us again I am completely heartbroken.

Sending so much love your way too. Xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

Ooooo good luck reiko!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So ecstatic. MW found the hb so quickly - 150 bpm. Probably just 90 seconds using the doppler total so she could time. She was very happy with how my uterus felt. Got my req for the 20 week scan so I can call and book it early to make sure we get the date that works best for us so DH can come.

I am so happy!! She said the baby was wiggling around in there too, yay :) My girls were with me and so interested in what she was doing. They have great toys there too and they didn't want to leave! SO excited to get into 2nd tri, leave sickness behind and get my cute little bump showing!!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Afm, after having some good days, I felt super sick all day yesterday. Threw up 3x, was very busy at work and then had to allow another nurse to job shadow me. She was very nice, but talked so much that I had trouble getting stuff done and didn't have the time to eat enough, so then I just felt horrible. Got home from working 11 hours and my son was crabby and whiny. Ay yai yai:dohh:

How are you able to work?
I am not handling nausea well, and it needs to go away!
I called in a sub for today and tomorrow...I can barely stand, let alone drive 40 minutes and teach middle school! Augh. 

I don't think my admin is too happy but what can I do? This is a one-time deal that was really unexpected! I just need it to level off already so I can work more per week than be out. 
I worry I'm going to be discriminated against in my final eval...like I can control this.


----------



## Huggles

Sasha, sorry they couldn't find the heartbeat at your appointment. Hopefully they find it nice and quickly next time. I have read it's very much 50/50 whether they can find it before 12 weeks because of the positioning of baby.

Reiko, yay, sounds like you had an awesome appointment! So exciting! I hope you get the date you want for the 20 week scan.

Mrsstrezy and cheluzal, sorry you're both still feeling so rotten.


----------



## mrsstrezy

cheluzal said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> Afm, after having some good days, I felt super sick all day yesterday. Threw up 3x, was very busy at work and then had to allow another nurse to job shadow me. She was very nice, but talked so much that I had trouble getting stuff done and didn't have the time to eat enough, so then I just felt horrible. Got home from working 11 hours and my son was crabby and whiny. Ay yai yai:dohh:
> 
> How are you able to work?
> I am not handling nausea well, and it needs to go away!
> I called in a sub for today and tomorrow...I can barely stand, let alone drive 40 minutes and teach middle school! Augh.
> 
> I don't think my admin is too happy but what can I do? This is a one-time deal that was really unexpected! I just need it to level off already so I can work more per week than be out.
> I worry I'm going to be discriminated against in my final eval...like I can control this.Click to expand...

I have a desk job and do phone triage for a psychiatry clinic. I have my own office tucked away in the back, which is nice. I&#8217;m close to the bathroom. I sit for a majority of the day..it&#8217;s not a physically demanding job at all. If I still worked as a floor nurse in the hospital, I really don&#8217;t know how I would work...on my bad days anyway. Honestly being at work is probably easier than being at home with my 2 yr old, lol

Oh. And I only work 22-24 hours a week. I worked full time with my son through the sickness and it was tough..sometimes did more than 40 hrs a week. I feel for you...I really do. Most important thing is that you take care of yourself right now though...try not to worry about what other people are thinking although I know it&#8217;s tough. If you can&#8217;t stand, you can&#8217;t really work, lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel you'll come out of it soon and then you'll be able to work the entire rest of your pregnancy -- so don't worry about taking the time off! You need to take it when you're sick! I don't feel guilty at all being off work ha!!

Once my HG hit I got a Drs note for the whole first tri! Due back at work Nov 1 and am actually ready to go, or I will be in a week and a bit. Still getting sick around 7 at night but the latest I work is 8 so I can ask them to cut my shift one hour short. I would way rather be at home with my kiddos (although I only work 2 shifts a week) but I get my year off in a few months so I can push through a bit longer.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko so glad your appointment went so well!! 

Cheluzal don't worry about what they say or think! They clear don't understand and it's not forever so don't worry. 

I tend to feel worse in the morning feel like I have a hangover lol!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

I seem to be mostly ok at work but at night I feel awful! Im sooo tired its unreal and every night I feel like I have a horrible hangover! Urgh this bit totally sucks. 

So sorry to hear about the losses, gutted for you &#128557; 

Ill update the front page asap, Ive been a bit slack as been so tired at night. 

12 week scan next weds! Got a wedding to go to Saturday (my boss) and lots of work ppl will be there, so Ill need to try and conceal my non drinking! Sucks as theres free wine &#128514;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies we have to be close to feeling better...right?! 
I decided to start lessening the number of Diclectin I&#8217;m taking (was 4). 2 days ago I lessened to 3. It&#8217;s making be absolutely exhausted so I thought dealing with a &#8216;little&#8217; nausea was the lesser of the 2 evils. Well today I started heaving in my car and threw up in a plastic container I had on the seat (thank goodness-might have been my lap). It came on so quick I hardly had time to pull over. 
I feel fine now but I guess I&#8217;ll have to gauge how I do. I have been falling asleep when I&#8217;m home alone with my 4 yr old which isn&#8217;t too safe. I know the meds make you tired but this is ridiculous!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have to add I have watched a couple movies in the last week with women that are pg and I LOVE how they show them with this perfect little vomit in to something and then they are done! I was retching like nobody&#8217;s business, tears streaming down my face making the most grotesque noises. There was nothing screen-worthy about it lol.


----------



## ricschick

lol I no on screen it all looks so glam doesn't it! Lol in real life there's sickness, sweating and tons of cm lovely!!! Not to mention how you turn into a crazy person while giving birth!! 

Emzy I've given up now trying to hide it! It's impossible! I've heard the hb several times now including this morning so I'm just going to be positive and if I'm asked il be honest! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm still keeping things under wraps until my scan. I mean everyone close knows, but I don't want strangers knowing just yet. 

Did anyone else suffer with PGP last preg? Or has it started for anyone yet? Last couple of days have had shooting pains down the back and front of my left thigh and up into my crotch (tmi sorry) I thought it was sciatica but I've done a bit of research and it sounds like PGP. Should I wait to see my midwife or go to my gp do you think?


----------



## emzywemzy83

Yes I had pgp both times, badly last time! I was off sick from 19 weeks til the end last time as it was horrible! I had weekly physio from 19 weeks til Evie was 18 months old. My hip kept popping out of its joint and Id fall over. Im getting mild pain in my hips now and hoping so hard that it doesnt get as bad as last time! My advice is to get a referral for physio ASAP when you start getting pain as it can take a while. I was referred at 25 weeks when pregnant with Holly and wasnt seen until 36 weeks, at which point they said its too late! So as soon as I got pain last time I asked midwife for a referral and was seen weekly which was good. 

Just noticed baby is a lime yay! Feeling lots of flutters now, love it &#128522;


----------



## emzywemzy83

Rics chick Im surprised no one has said anything as Im obviously pregnant now haha! My belly has popped right out! They must just think Im getting fat &#128514;


----------



## emzywemzy83

Not the best pic but heres my 11 week bloat bump!
 



Attached Files:







thumbnail.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ReadynWaiting

With dd I had wicked SI joint pain to the point that getting in and out of bed and basic walking was painful. I have a friend who is a Chiro and helped me function. PGP sounds just as awful and hopefully you ladies can get ahead of it if that&#8217;s even possible. 
Emzy you are looking wonderful! I say rock it if you got it! I&#8217;m done trying to hide it and want to let this baby shine even if it&#8217;s just my fat being pushed upwards and outwards lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

The way people vomit on tv and in movies is hilarious. I'm literally bawling by the time I'm done, it wrecks your makeup if you have any on. And it takes like 10 mins not 30 seconds. 

Not sure what pgp is, I had spd last time which is symphisis pubis disorder, which is the joint right in the front of your pubic bone. It was stabbing pain every time I moved from about 20 weeks. I'm hoping I don't get it again!!

Also have a little bit of a undeniable bump. I'm skinny so it looks out of place to have this fat belly, but only in tight shirts. With a sweatshirt I can still hide it. I'm not sure I'll be able to fit my work clothes when I go back next week though. All my pregnancy clothes are still way too big though. I'm sure I'll have a decent size bump In the next few weeks because it's my 3rd... I'll be excited to see that!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies! So glad to hear the good news about scans and lessening sickness for those who are having positive news. Really crushed to hear about the losses :hugs: I am so afraid something will happen to my little bean... I actually had spotting yesterday, bad enough that I was a bit worried. But it ebbed off and never got to be anything heavy. It just came all at once in a big spot and then stopped, but I had mild to moderate cramping for hours. The OB says all is fine and thinks it was from the pelvic exam she did on Monday. I did have to get a Rhogam shot today, though. Ugh... I don't mind needles or shots, usually, but that one stung something awful! I'm already dreading the one I'll get at 28 weeks :nope:

It's so exciting to hear people talking about 2nd trimester coming soon, names, baby bumps, and other signs of progress. I'll be 10 weeks on Saturday and I'm still feeling good, so I guess I'm lucky, aside from the uncontrollable blood sugars. The OB said not to worry, though, as they only get stressed out about blood sugars when they are in the 300s, and mine have all been under 210 (mostly way under). 

This PGP is news to me... and I am not liking what I'm hearing. I hope you can get treatment quickly, Broken. Emzy, your experience sounds really scary and painful! I'm now praying fervently that I don't get PGP :dohh:

Anyway, happy end of the week, everyone! I still have some catching up to do, as this thread moves fast :haha:


----------



## ricschick

PGP sounds awful!! I get siatica quite a lot in pregnancy and achy legs and hips, my hips are starting to ache already especially if I lay on one side for long. 

Wicky glad the spotting was short lived!


----------



## hope2bmother

cheluzal said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the depressing post, ladies, but it looks like I'll be leaving you all. :nope:
> 
> I woke up to bleeding this morning, went to my OB this afternoon. I had an ultrasound done and baby was measuring 9 weeks (I'm supposed to be 10+5) and its little heart was no longer beating :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so beyond heartbroken and not even sure how to handle it.
> 
> I wish you all the very best and thank you for making my time as a May Marvel as great as it was :flower:
> 
> Dang. :flow::flow:Click to expand...

Sorry ladies, I have a really hard time keeping up with this thread! I just saw this post and Im so very sorry, Aidensxmomma. Ive been there too and I know your heartbreak. Massive hugs and lots of love. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## hope2bmother

Gray001 said:


> Not good news from me. Baby only measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat. They said they have to follow protocol and re-scan in a week to make sure nothing progresses but I am supposed to be 11 weeks so I know it's not good news and would rather it was just all over than have to wait another week.
> Can't believe this has happened to us again I am completely heartbroken.

Ugh so sorry! No words, just lots of comfort and love your way. I hope you get your rainbow soon. Much love.


----------



## hope2bmother

Got the results of my blood work a couple days ago and it&#8217;s negative for any abnormalities of chromosomes 13, 18, and 21. The NT measurement was 1.20 mm. So all that&#8217;s a big relief! Now we wait for our anatomy scan on December 11, which seems like forever but on the other hand, this pregnancy is flying by as it&#8217;s just over a week before I enter the second trimester. All day sickness is persistent though! Ugh! Why are boy names so difficult?! For a boy we like Andor or Rian. Still need to come up with middle names. Our girl name is Nava Rose. We like unique names. My 20 month rainbow is Linnéa Alexandra.


----------



## hope2bmother

ricschick said:


> 10 weeks today!!!

1/4 of the way through! Congratulations!


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh, Gray and aidensxmomma. My heart just breaks for you both. Sending you both lots of love & hoping to see your rainbows here before long.


----------



## KittenLifter

I skip catching up for a few days and there is soooooo much news! But I feel lucky when I get to catch up with everyone here. Such a good group.

Chibi, gotta admit I'm a little jealous of your movie-size ultrasound screen! When I had some diagnostic ultrasounds earlier this year, there was a GREAT screen, but the hospital where I'm doing pregnancy stuff is apparently "turn your head around and look where the tech is looking." Hrmph. I'm not an owl!

Broken, that's so interesting about your name overlap with your friend. I was talking with some friends recently, including a few trans folks, and they noted that trans people often choose a new name that's pretty consistent with the baby names at the time of their transition. (But there are so many ways of finding a fit!) All the Aidens and Henrys I know are either trans or under 6 years old. 



Riveted Rosie said:


> IÂm still tempted by a Halloween reveal like holding the scan in front of me and saying I couldnÂt think of an original costume so I will just be a mummy again...

I can't stop giggling about this; it is so amazing. I'm a sucker for good wordplay and this just unravels beautifully.



ricschick said:


> Actually Billie is growing on me for a girl it's definitely a bit different!
> Our daughter joanie her name is old fashioned but I love it! Her full name is joanie Belle after both dh nan and my nan and she is the only joanie in the whole school!!!

Ricschick, I love Joanie (and Billie) as names!. The only girl Billie I can think of is that woman who played one of The Doctor's companions on Doctor Who. (Although apparently her middle name is Paul! Thanks, Wikipedia.)

Emzy, you look so cute!


Meanwhile, I don't feel like I have anything but the faintest hint of a bump yet, but WOW in the morning it is there. (As soon as I go to the bathroom, it drops again.) My husband and I have been amazed and delighted by the way everything just marches along, slowly (for now) but surely.


----------



## Huggles

Reiko_ctu said:


> Not sure what pgp is, I had spd last time

PGP is the new name for SPD ;)


----------



## emzywemzy83

Im getting horrible headaches every day, its miserable! Is anyone else getting them?


----------



## Geebug x

So, how is everyone?

We have both told our works now - getting real!!

We have our 12 week scan next Friday, then spending next weekend telling all our family - eek!

xxx


----------



## Sasha92

So much love for grey and adianxmomma. I was at that point in June she I had my loss so I know your pain! I caught again with 3 months so im.praying for you both!

My nausea eased up for a few days but now it's back again so im.back to feeling miserable. I just really can't wait for this stage to be over. I also really just want it to be the 13th November so I can have my scan!?! I'm so worried something will go wrong but im praying for the best after seeing the heartbeat at 9w1d

It's beginning to feel real I'm excited to find out the gender aswell.

I'm planning ti go for my gendee scan around the 12th drcember when im 17 weeks. Anybody having a gender reveal party or baby shower?


----------



## Geebug x

Sasha92 said:


> So much love for grey and adianxmomma. I was at that point in June she I had my loss so I know your pain! I caught again with 3 months so im.praying for you both!
> 
> My nausea eased up for a few days but now it's back again so im.back to feeling miserable. I just really can't wait for this stage to be over. I also really just want it to be the 13th November so I can have my scan!?! I'm so worried something will go wrong but im praying for the best after seeing the heartbeat at 9w1d
> 
> It's beginning to feel real I'm excited to find out the gender aswell.
> 
> I'm planning ti go for my gendee scan around the 12th drcember when im 17 weeks. Anybody having a gender reveal party or baby shower?

We are hoping to have a gender scan about 18 weeks - but we may get an additional scan at 16/17 weeks due to there being abnormalities in my family (club feet) so we will see, as if we don't need to go private then we could potentially find out then. Everyone we had told had said girl, but the more people I tell they are saying Boy, and OH is very much Team Blue - so I have no idea!! 
I am quietly confident its a girl tho :shrug:

I'll be announcing gender to everyone on Xmas day, and will be having a baby shower, hopefully organised by my sister when she knows! So will prob have that late March/Early April xxx


----------



## ricschick

Emzy I'm waking up everyday with s headache so much so my eyes actually hurt when I move them! And laying on my back has become uncomfortable and I'm waking with a sore back! 

Sasha never had a baby shower we don't really do them here, shame really.


----------



## ChibiLena

We don't have gender reveal parties or baby showers here, either. We just tell people, haha. Our next scan will be on the 20th of November when I will be nearly 16 weeks along. Hope we can have a clearer idea on gender then.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I think we're planing to to go for an early gender scan before Christmas so we can surprise DS at Christmas.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gender reveal parties are huge here, most people have a baby shower with their first and then do a gender reveal party to celebrate their subsequent babies. 

We don't like to draw attention to ourselves so we definitely won't be doing a party. Honestly even telling people we're pregnant is really awkward for me. 

But guys... my girls and I spent the past few mins looking through their baby books. We have 2.5 year age gaps so it feels like forever since I've had a baby!! I can't wait for that tiny bundle again. I'm also super excited for labour since we are hoping for a homebirth this time!! Newborn isn't my favourite but from 2months on I just love it, all the milestones and everything. I want this baby tomorrow lol!! 6 more months to wait!!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel you'll come out of it soon and then you'll be able to work the entire rest of your pregnancy -- so don't worry about taking the time off! You need to take it when you're sick! I don't feel guilty at all being off work ha!!
> 
> Once my HG hit I got a Drs note for the whole first tri! Due back at work Nov 1 and am actually ready to go, or I will be in a week and a bit. Still getting sick around 7 at night but the latest I work is 8 so I can ask them to cut my shift one hour short. I would way rather be at home with my kiddos (although I only work 2 shifts a week) but I get my year off in a few months so I can push through a bit longer.

I went to work today and the Assistant Principal came and said hi. I told her how I felt and she said it was cool, and she was bedridden for 2 months with her last one.

Department Head who bugged me came in and I was short with her; not rude but not overtly friendly either. 

Got through the day ok, and actually craving Doritoes tonight and made hubby go get some! I am SO ready to feel good!!!!!


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies we have to be close to feeling better...right?!
> I decided to start lessening the number of Diclectin Im taking (was 4). 2 days ago I lessened to 3. Its making be absolutely exhausted so I thought dealing with a little nausea was the lesser of the 2 evils. Well today I started heaving in my car and threw up in a plastic container I had on the seat (thank goodness-might have been my lap). It came on so quick I hardly had time to pull over.
> I feel fine now but I guess Ill have to gauge how I do. I have been falling asleep when Im home alone with my 4 yr old which isnt too safe. I know the meds make you tired but this is ridiculous!

I can gobble 4 Diclegis/Diclectin and it doesn't do caca! I would take severe exhaustion over nausea any day!


----------



## cheluzal

emzywemzy83 said:


> Im getting horrible headaches every day, its miserable! Is anyone else getting them?

A few, but I will take your headache if you take my nausea!

I had a 3-month long migraine once (seriously--every day for 3 months) and I would still work daily. I can do anything over nausea, hence my horrible 5-6 weeks of MISERY!!!


----------



## cheluzal

Sasha92 said:


> So much love for grey and adianxmomma. I was at that point in June she I had my loss so I know your pain! I caught again with 3 months so im.praying for you both!
> 
> My nausea eased up for a few days but now it's back again so im.back to feeling miserable. I just really can't wait for this stage to be over. I also really just want it to be the 13th November so I can have my scan!?! I'm so worried something will go wrong but im praying for the best after seeing the heartbeat at 9w1d
> 
> It's beginning to feel real I'm excited to find out the gender aswell.
> 
> I'm planning ti go for my gendee scan around the 12th drcember when im 17 weeks. Anybody having a gender reveal party or baby shower?

Gender reveals are the rage in America, but we're old enough to not really get into them. We're both hermits and not big fans of parties/entertaining/etc.
Plus I think we'd be more excited than anyone else.

Hubs wants to visit DC again in December, right after 20-week gender scan, so we're going to take results in an envelope and open it there as our Christmas present...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Ladies we have to be close to feeling better...right?!
> I decided to start lessening the number of Diclectin Im taking (was 4). 2 days ago I lessened to 3. Its making be absolutely exhausted so I thought dealing with a little nausea was the lesser of the 2 evils. Well today I started heaving in my car and threw up in a plastic container I had on the seat (thank goodness-might have been my lap). It came on so quick I hardly had time to pull over.
> I feel fine now but I guess Ill have to gauge how I do. I have been falling asleep when Im home alone with my 4 yr old which isnt too safe. I know the meds make you tired but this is ridiculous!
> 
> I can gobble 4 Diclegis/Diclectin and it doesn't do caca! I would take severe exhaustion over nausea any day!Click to expand...

The thing about the diclectin is that it actually takes 2-3 weeks to take full effect. So even if you take it for a week it won't build up in your system enough to make a difference. My dr/mw didn't say anything about this but the pharmacist was really clear about it. Wonder why they make us think it will be a miracle drug right away... definitely isn't.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm sure we're doing open our gender envelope on christmas morning or christmas eve... we all have to do that don't we? LOL! I'm going to try and get my ultrasound for the 21st. I'll be 20+4 LMP... so hopefully that's right on measurement wise, they won't give me the envelope unless I'm measuring at least 20 weeks!!


----------



## ricschick

I love the baby part , I love being in the hospital with just me and baby and going home, getting into a routine at first can be tricky but after a week or 2 I'm in full swing of it. Our youngest is 3 now so it seems ages ago since we had a new baby. I'm excited &#128522;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm really looking forward to the newborn part. I love the late night cuddles when it's just you and them and everyone else is asleep. They stay where you put them and they don't answer back :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Cheluzal-exhaustion for me Is like nausea for you! It makes me absolutely miserable and nasty. I have no patience and want to tear everyone&#8217;s head off. Of course my nausea isn&#8217;t every minute, I might think differently if I didn&#8217;t have lulls. 

Reiko-I did know it took time to build up but didn&#8217;t realize it was weeks. I have been taking it since around 7 weeks but honestly I can&#8217;t handle how tired I am. I can&#8217;t get anything done. My house is in shambles and I&#8217;m becoming more and more annoyed. I&#8217;m going to take myself off of it over this next week and hope for the best. 
I&#8217;m also planning another home birth. It was the best experience with dd. I hate the hospital and loved being able to have a shower in my bathroom and then hanging out on my couch while we got to know our new baby. 
I was actually watching videos last night and started to have some fear about the pain involved with labouring and giving birth. My saving grace is my labours are fairly short. 
I&#8217;m anxiously awaiting my Panorama results...well the sex of the baby really lol. I have no concerns about the other results.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW I'd quite like a home birth but my DH is adamant on hospital. It's his first baby and I think he's just nervous about the whole thing. 

I want home birth just so I don't have to stress anymore over who looks after my DS, but then if anything went wrong it would be even harder to find childcare I guess.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-do your MW offer a home birth info class? Dh was also hesitant but after we went to the info night he was fully on board. Basically what they say is there are red flags that allow them time to make the call to go to the hospital. The 10 min drive to the hospital isn&#8217;t any longer than it takes them to prep the OR if you are already in the hospital. For me it&#8217;s the best choice as the hospital and it&#8217;s staff cause me anxiety. With ds I wanted to get up and move and I was made to lie on a bed (not ideal for delivering) with a fetal monitor strapped to my already uncomfortable belly. 
I needed to pee and They wouldn&#8217;t let me as they thought I was going to deliver ds in the toilet. Sitting on the toilet is actually one of the most natural positions to deliver a baby! To top it off I wasn&#8217;t allowed to go to the bathroom on my own post delivery because I had some clots after birth. It all was too much for me!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My DH is 100% against it. Will not even entertain the idea. Hospital don't make me anxious so I'm happy to just go with the flow. 

I really hope you get your home birth this time as well, it sounds like it was a great experience for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

As long as you are good with it that&#8217;s all that matters!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My husband was on the fence with a home birth last time, but then I reminded him of sleeping on the "cot" for the night in the hospital with our first and he was convinced haha. We then learned that for second time mom's you only have to stay after birth for 6 hrs so we decided to do that, and I ended up having a 90 minute labour and had the baby in the van anyways; so we figured if we can have a baby in a vehicle we can have one at home! Ha!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My oldest has been having the most outrageous tantrums. Not out but at home. It's stressing me out, I'm quite worried that it will harm the pregnancy. Eek.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Cheluzal-exhaustion for me Is like nausea for you! It makes me absolutely miserable and nasty. I have no patience and want to tear everyone&#8217;s head off. Of course my nausea isn&#8217;t every minute, I might think differently if I didn&#8217;t have lulls.

That is just wild to me. Exhaustion doesn't HURT but my nausea is painful and miserable, and lying in a ball wishing for death sucks!

Find a way to swap and I'm on board, although I felt normal today!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
Not getting too psyched but woke ok and could eat and stand normally and only got a little queasy, but dealable! If it was always like this I could function. Praying it gets better every day.

OH-and we heard the heartbeat again tonight! Found it much quicker, and beating faster.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

THe exhaustion is quite hard. I've never really experienced it before in my other pregnancies. I literally cannot drag my butt off the couch, even when my husband is dealing with bedtime all by himself and I can hear it's not going well. I physically can't. But I would take It over the nausea any day because the option of laying on the couch vs hanging over a toilet is a lot more pleasant !!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

It's also really true that's we adapt to what we know. This will become really obvious when you have a newborn. I remember for me, getting up twice a night in the first year was easy, and my sister could barely handle one wake up without melting down. And her baby never cried, so she couldn't understand when my baby had colicky evenings. I don't doubt that one wakeup was hard for her -- when you're used to something anything else is difficult.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I def don&#8217;t want all day nausea/vomiting over exhaustion. I think the Diclectin has def kept my nausea manageable but in doing that I literally have zero energy. I too lie on the couch, in and out of sleep and then drag my ass to bed to wake up feeling like I haven&#8217;t slept. It&#8217;s just making me so freaking miserable. 
Lessening my pills this week has brought back some nausea and I have vomited a few times but food is helping keep the nausea at bay. I just want to feel like I can wash the dishes or clean a bathroom without needing a nap after. I think I may need iron as well which would add to this draggy, crappy tiredness. I&#8217;m going to get some tomorrow and see if it helps.


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm also super excited for labour since we are hoping for a homebirth this time!! Newborn isn't my favourite but from 2months on I just love it, all the milestones and everything. I want this baby tomorrow lol!! 6 more months to wait!!




ReadynWaiting said:


> Broken-do your MW offer a home birth info class? Dh was also hesitant but after we went to the info night he was fully on board. Basically what they say is there are red flags that allow them time to make the call to go to the hospital. The 10 min drive to the hospital isnât any longer than it takes them to prep the OR if you are already in the hospital. For me itâs the best choice as the hospital and itâs staff cause me anxiety. With ds I wanted to get up and move and I was made to lie on a bed (not ideal for delivering) with a fetal monitor strapped to my already uncomfortable belly.
> I needed to pee and They wouldnât let me as they thought I was going to deliver ds in the toilet. Sitting on the toilet is actually one of the most natural positions to deliver a baby! To top it off I wasnât allowed to go to the bathroom on my own post delivery because I had some clots after birth. It all was too much for me!

Oh yay; I was wondering if anyone else in here was planning a homebirth! Our midwives (and the other two practices we met with) said the same thing: they're really, really used to normal, boring labors, and they're really alert for red (or pink) flags (e.g. they know the difference between a good yell and a bad yell). My husband and I ended up watching The Business of Being Born early in our relationship and it confirmed our feelings of "we'd prefer to be at home unless something goes wrong."

Our midwives in particular have a fairly high hospital transfer rate, but it's because they err on the side of caution, and it's usually just first-time moms who are having long labors & are exhausted. They go in, they get an epidural, they get to nap/rest for a bit, and they usually come out of that energized and ready to do the rest. (We were referred to them by a mom friend/doula who needed a transfer with her first; she went on to have a great delivery & apparently she'll tell me the scary details after I've had a "normal, boring delivery.")


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm wondering about iron as well. I have a to get all my bloods redone because the ones I had done my first trip to emerg for HG aren't being sent to my mw! So I'll see if my iron has changed at all. My hemoglobin 6 weeks ago was 140 which is great. I have ended up with low iron both pregnancies by 2nd tri. 

KItten good luck with your homebirth! Your midwives sound very level headed which is great. I'm definitely one to say don't fear labour... your mind plays a huge role in how you progress and handle the changes of labour. I had a friend who was highly anxious, and wanted a homebirth so badly. I know because of her anxiety there's no way she could progress at home... ended up with a transfer and a c section. Her midwife kept saying she should consider a hospital birth. I think they can take a look at a mom and see if it will work for a hb. The good ones at least. My SIL needed an epi to be able to dialate because she was so in control of her own body and could let relax. I mean, yes labour freaking hurts but it's something to push into not run away from!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready I am too scared to start weaning my diclectin! But I just got an rx for 180 pills and it was almost $300... that will last 22 days. I don't really want to get another refill after that! So I need to wean my 8 a day down a little bit... I think I'll start next week eek!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I agree Reiko that fearing labour does you no good and if anyone is they should seek out a doula. There focus is solely on the mother to help and guide (if needed). My mom is my doula (although not a doula). She has been there for each of my births and knows when to help and when to keep her distance. She actually was good support for my husband (he&#8217;s super sensitive). I would snap at him when he touched me and she told him it&#8217;s just the pain talking. He may have retreated to a corner if she wasn&#8217;t there lol. 
Reiko-for my own sanity I need to wean off the pills. I&#8217;m 12 wks tomorrow so things should start to subside (fingers crossed). This week I&#8217;m going to lessen to 2 pills and see how it goes. The cost is crazy and thankfully we have coverage because I almost started crying when I first got them. As an FYI they do have a generic Diclectin now that is half the cost. It might be worth asking your pharmacist. I got mine for Shoppers Drugmart.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready - I do know about the generic diclectin! My mw said they put a filler in there that had unfortunately not been tested in pregnancy. Some sort of fake sugar like aspartame. Not that but something like that, so she wanted me to stick with the regular. I hate them so much so I'd love to wean off soon too!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg really? I didn&#8217;t know that! I have taken 1/3 of my pills!! More reason to stop them I guess. This is why I hate taking pills.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

https://m.medsask.usask.ca/documents/hot-topics/Generic Diclectin and Mannitol Statement1.pdf

Here's a little statement on it... looks like it isn't considered a big deal so don't worry about it :)


----------



## Huggles

12 weeks today! :happydance:

My stomach has popped out enormously this weekend. On Friday evening I had such stretching pains on my sides. Not pains really, but my skin and everything felt like it was stretching so much it was uncomfortable. DH suddenly caught sight of me and was like 'woah! Your tummy has totally grown!'. I suddenly look very definitely pregnant.
Just 8 more days til my next scan! :dance: really hoping to find out the gender then. We did with both boy pregnancies so hoping we can again.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 12 weeks Huggles!! It feels so strange to be behind you when we started off with the same due date.


----------



## Huggles

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Happy 12 weeks Huggles!! It feels so strange to be behind you when we started off with the same due date.

I'm pretty sure you'll be put back to your normal dates by your next scan. I never go by dates of early scans, they're almost always behind the LMP dates and generally hospitals and doctors always work on LMP dates. Measurements at 10-12 weeks are the most accurate for dating.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 12 weeks Huggles!


----------



## ricschick

Happy 12weeks huggles and RnW!!! Wow it's gone quite fast really!! 

To me I like the security of a hospital although I couldn't have a homebirth even if I wanted one as I'm treating for group b strep with antibiotics before birth. I like being at hospital it gives me some piece lol!! X


----------



## mrsstrezy

These past five days or so have been horrible MS-wise so I haven&#8217;t even bothered posting. My husband has felt the need to have garlicky foods all weekend so he just freaking reeked yesterday..I could barely even stand to be near him. My irritability is at an all-time high. My son wakes up super early, breathes in my face when I&#8217;m feeling sick, and climbs all over me when my boobs are super sensitive. I seriously need a day alone in a padded room, lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Happy 12 weeks Huggles!! It feels so strange to be behind you when we started off with the same due date.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll be put back to your normal dates by your next scan. I never go by dates of early scans, they're almost always behind the LMP dates and generally hospitals and doctors always work on LMP dates. Measurements at 10-12 weeks are the most accurate for dating.Click to expand...

They end up putting my due day back around 5 days with my son too. I think I ovulate a bit later so it chucks everything off. That's why I accepted what EPU said, cos it's probably closer than my LMP


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> Happy 12weeks huggles and RnW!!! Wow it's gone quite fast really!!
> 
> To me I like the security of a hospital although I couldn't have a homebirth even if I wanted one as I'm treating for group b strep with antibiotics before birth. I like being at hospital it gives me some piece lol!! X

I don't know about where you are but here you can go the the hospital to get the abx and then go back home to birth !! I'm glad you've had good experiences at the hospital and feel safe there!! With all your kids it would be good to spend a few days just you and the baby too I'm sure.


----------



## Sasha92

I don't think baby showers or gender reveal are massive in the UK but im excited to do one lol not sure when I'll do it but probs around March.

One of the groups I'm in on Facebook throw virtual baby showers aswell which will be fun.

14 more days untill the scan time is going so slow!

I'd be way 2 scared to have a home birth lol I want a water birth without drugs but I don't know if I could be it without knowing I'm close enough to medical equipment if I did need it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mrsstrezy said:


> These past five days or so have been horrible MS-wise so I havent even bothered posting. My husband has felt the need to have garlicky foods all weekend so he just freaking reeked yesterday..I could barely even stand to be near him. My irritability is at an all-time high. My son wakes up super early, breathes in my face when Im feeling sick, and climbs all over me when my boobs are super sensitive. I seriously need a day alone in a padded room, lol.

This has been me for the past few weeks! Irritation mixed with some crazy rage equals NO FUN! My dd was blowing in my face like she knew I couldnt handle the smell. On several occasions she did this plus crawling on me or sitting as close to me as possible. Dh learned his lesson a few years ago about making smelly food when I am pg so this go around hes either kept it low key or bought take out lol. I feel your pain and hope it subsides soon for you. 

Afm- I got the results back from the NIPT blood work and everything is low risk which is great. Plus...we are having a girl!!! Intuition was right I guess. The good news is we have a ton of girl stuff so money will be saved! Yay.


----------



## Huggles

Oooh, yay for a girl RnW!!! So exciting! And happy 12 weeks!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw ready a girl!! You will love it... I love having girls. Would readily welcome another into our family. Is that our first confirmed gender?

So I decided to cut 1 of my 8 diclectin pills out and am paying for it this morning. Feel really yucky and gagging. Lots of Halloween prep to keep us busy around this house today though so got to get my act together!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sasha92 said:


> I don't think baby showers or gender reveal are massive in the UK but im excited to do one lol not sure when I'll do it but probs around March.
> 
> One of the groups I'm in on Facebook throw virtual baby showers aswell which will be fun.
> 
> 14 more days untill the scan time is going so slow!
> 
> I'd be way 2 scared to have a home birth lol I want a water birth without drugs but I don't know if I could be it without knowing I'm close enough to medical equipment if I did need it.

can you have a water birth at your hospital?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies!
Reiko I decided to not take my pills last night or this am and threw up before I went to work and when I got to work! I&#8217;m going to push through and suck it up and hope the journey towards 2nd tri will include no more sickness. I think I need to eat around 3am to ward off the grossness that comes in the am.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready I have a feeling it's just a withdrawal thing, because everyone I know has such a hard time weaning off of it. I think our bodies are so used to it the nausea gets worse until the drug is out of our systems and then the nausea will be better. With my first it lasted until 26 weeks but with my 2nd and no drugs it only lasted till 16 weeks. So hope if you stick the course you will be doing ok in a few days!! I'm too chicken still! Maybe I'll try again in a few weeks.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations RnW! How exciting for you. 

I would love a girl. So would DH, but we just wanna bubba to be healthy.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats on the girl ReadyandWaiting!! How exciting!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko withdrawal was what I was thinking too. With dd I took nothing and by 14 weeks all MS was gone but with ds2 every time I tried to lessen it or go off I was worse. I took it right until he passed away. I Hope it doesn&#8217;t take long for my body to get rid of it and fingers crossed by next week I&#8217;ll be good.


----------



## Huggles

Reiko_ctu said:


> Aw ready a girl!! ... Is that our first confirmed gender?

There was someone else that is pregnant through IVF that knew the gender right from the beginning, but I can't remember who :shrug:

And someone else that got a fairly certain guess at their 12 week scan, but I know those guesses can still change.


----------



## cheluzal

BIRTH: I'm 40 and feel more comfy in a hospital. I'd love to not need an epi and want t squat or give birth in a way that doesn't fight gravity...we shall see. I hate pain.

NAUSEA: I felt so good Saturday, then yesterday had the worst painful knot in my belly. I think it was a small bug. It finally traveled into my abdomen around 4am this morning...I crashed on couch and didn't take med and am regretting it. Called another sub today and tomorrow. 

Took a quarter pill recently and munching apples and anything I can keep in. Hubs decides roast with onions (gag) in the crock pot all bloody day is a good idea...I could kill him. 

Taking full pill tonight and praying I feel good again tomorrow. Time for nausea to END and placenta to step up.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations RnW on a baby girl!!!! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Aw ready a girl!! ... Is that our first confirmed gender?
> 
> There was someone else that is pregnant through IVF that knew the gender right from the beginning, but I can't remember who :shrug:
> 
> And someone else that got a fairly certain guess at their 12 week scan, but I know those guesses can still change.Click to expand...

I think it was Grey that knew she was having a boy through IVF. Don't know who got a guess at their 12 week scan though. I might have missed it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Emmy maybe you could update the first page with gender?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It is amazing that you could know the sex of the baby so early. I&#8217;m amazed that they could tell us so early. To know from the beginning is amazing! I&#8217;m a little nervous that I might start shopping and not stop. I need restraint because I have a TON from dd. 
Cheluzal you need to do what works best for you. Comfort and a sense of feeling safe is key. If I can offer any advice to new moms tell your practitioner you don&#8217;t want to tear and you def don&#8217;t want to be cut. That was advice I got way back when with ds and I made sure to voice that to the nurses and dr. Hospitals and their staff are more likely to intervene when its not necessary. Massaging goes a long way down there!


----------



## ChibiLena

13 weeks today, yeah! Baby is the size of a jalapeño, haha. When does the second trimester start exactly? 

PS: Ovia says jalapeño, my signature says peach. Aren't the two very different in appearance?


----------



## ChibiLena

ReadynWaiting said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> These past five days or so have been horrible MS-wise so I havent even bothered posting. My husband has felt the need to have garlicky foods all weekend so he just freaking reeked yesterday..I could barely even stand to be near him. My irritability is at an all-time high. My son wakes up super early, breathes in my face when Im feeling sick, and climbs all over me when my boobs are super sensitive. I seriously need a day alone in a padded room, lol.
> 
> This has been me for the past few weeks! Irritation mixed with some crazy rage equals NO FUN! My dd was blowing in my face like she knew I couldnt handle the smell. On several occasions she did this plus crawling on me or sitting as close to me as possible. Dh learned his lesson a few years ago about making smelly food when I am pg so this go around hes either kept it low key or bought take out lol. I feel your pain and hope it subsides soon for you.
> 
> Afm- I got the results back from the NIPT blood work and everything is low risk which is great. Plus...we are having a girl!!! Intuition was right I guess. The good news is we have a ton of girl stuff so money will be saved! Yay.Click to expand...

Congratulations on your girl outing! So exciting!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 13 weeks Chibi!

i think the second tri starts at 14 weeks. So you're just one week away.
Jalapeno's and peaches are very different shapes, but you probably find the diameter of a peach is similar to the length of a jalapeno so that's the measurement they're using.


----------



## emzywemzy83

12 weeks today! Scan tomorrow eek!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 13 weeks Chibi! I just looked up the other day when 2nd tri starts. I think the confusion is because some say 13 weeks and others say 14 that after you hit 13 weeks you are in your 14th week. In my pregnancy journal when I start a new week its always my next week. Like Im in my 13th week for example. So next week it says Im in 2nd tri and Ill be 13 weeks or in my 14th week. 
I find by this time Im so ready to move on to 2nd tri that a matter of days is just semantics lol. Huggles is right if you check this site and look at the weeks for 2nd tri plus other places say it as well.
 



Attached Files:







54C34A0D-01FD-4369-A7A8-6E09EC067AAB.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 12 weeks emzy! I can&#8217;t wait to see all the scan pics. I&#8217;m a little jealous that you all get to see baby. Waiting another 6-8 weeks is going to be torture. 
We told ds and dd that we are having a girl. Ds is not impressed lol and dd has a million questions.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 12 weeks emzy!


----------



## ChibiLena

Thank you Huggles and RnW! I have a noticeable bump now. Much earlier than last time, oh uh.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Cheluzal you need to do what works best for you. Comfort and a sense of feeling safe is key. If I can offer any advice to new moms tell your practitioner you dont want to tear and you def dont want to be cut. That was advice I got way back when with ds and I made sure to voice that to the nurses and dr. Hospitals and their staff are more likely to intervene when its not necessary. Massaging goes a long way down there!

Good to know! My mom keeps telling me to get an episiotomy like she did (in 1977); she doesn't realize they aren't advised.
Hopefully, like me and brother, my kid will be little and tall and fly out quickly, rofl. At this point, with how crummy I've felt, I just want this sucker out and in my arms--by whatever means necessary. :)


----------



## cheluzal

I'm feeling better today. Took a full Phenergan last night and woke so much better than the last 2 days! Still feel queasiness just sitting and waiting evilly in my chest...trying to keep food in me.

Want my placenta to kick in and all this crap to stop! I want an appetite! I want to eat anything! I want to sleep with my husband again, ha!

Can't I just enjoy pregnancy for once...??

/whine over


----------



## ricschick

Happy 13 weeks chi! 

Happy 12 weeks emzy! 

Sorry your still feeling crappy cheluzal I really hope it eases come 2nd tri!!! 

I keep getting a shooting pain from the left side of my back down into my bum it's not nice!! And I've started using my body pillow as it seems to prevent my hips from aching!! So far so good! Got my scan next week!! Eek!!!!


----------



## eppgirl

I hope its okay for me to post here since Im not due in May, but a bunch of you went through my journey with me, so I wanted to announce Im 5 weeks pregnant! Staying cautious, but excited. Im actually due around July 1st.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lovely eppgirl. So happy for you xx


----------



## Huggles

12 week bump :D


----------



## Huggles

Congrats eppgirl!

Sorry you're still feeling so crummy cheluzal.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Holy bump huggies!! Nice!!

I called to book my 20 weeks scan, they were already fully booked for December! So I squeaked in one of the last few appointments. 

My midwife said they would be weird about me not getting a dating scan and she was right. On the phone the girl was like, "you have to have a dating scan before we can do an anatomy scan" then I told her I chose NOT to and she was like, "so you haven't had any ultrasounds this pregnancy?" Lol. 

Anyways I'm looking forward to finding out the gender. So sure it's a boy!!


----------



## Huggles

Yikes Reiko, glad you managed to get an appointment!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations eppgirl!!!! So pleased for you!!!! Xxxx

Lovely bump huggles!!! 

Reiko glad you managed to get an appointment!!! 

I feel quite emotional today and I hate crying I've managed to hold it in tho. Phew


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko how are they almost all booked already? Are you in a small town? I wonder if I should have my MW book now? My next Appt isn&#8217;t until the 22nd and I want to get in before Christmas. 

Huggles beautiful little bump! I look like I&#8217;m about 5 months pg already!! Maybe I&#8217;ll post my pic from yesterday. 

Congrats eppgirl!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey guys!

I thought I was 12 weeks today but apparently Im now measuring 12+4 so that brings my due date forward to 11th May, DD2s birthday.

I also found out I had anti c in my blood, doesnt seem to be much info on it :S 

Still, baba looked like a little rocker and Was bopping about like a mad thing! I had my bloods done for screening too so hopefully wont hear back for a while as no news is good news!
 



Attached Files:







7967DDEC-D6BB-4942-B851-B69BBC9708C6.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Huggles

Cute pic riveted Rosie!
Never heard of anti C but hope it's all ok and nothing to worry about.
Happy 12 weeks! (Or 12+4 ;) )


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> Reiko how are they almost all booked already? Are you in a small town? I wonder if I should have my MW book now? My next Appt isnt until the 22nd and I want to get in before Christmas.
> 
> Huggles beautiful little bump! I look like Im about 5 months pg already!! Maybe Ill post my pic from yesterday.
> 
> Congrats eppgirl!

No big city but I choose to get my ultrasounds at a really high tech private clinic where they are constantly updating their equipment... they do a lot of stuff for sports teams, MRI etc so they're just busy with appointments not necessarily just OB scans. It's still covered by my healthcare so why not!!

Our public ultrasound places I have found the techs to be less than friendly, turning the screen away from you, not talking, making you more nervous. The techs at the private place are friendly and they talk a bit more. Technically everything here has to be reviewed by a doctor so they can't tell you anything but I appreciate their demeanour a lot more. There should still be lots of bookings regularly but I'd want to book a month in advance at least for a decent appointment.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay rosie that's wonderful!! What is anti C?


----------



## cheluzal

Love the new scans! Our babes finally look like little people instead of aliens, lol!
Mine is on the 10th. Just over a week!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Rosie-I saw a maternal fetal specialist with dd as they detected an anti M antibody but it isn&#8217;t one that generally causes issues and my titre was always super low. I think C is also one that isn&#8217;t common and therefore not usually an issue. The crap part is the monthly blood draws. 
Reiko-I understand wanting to go somewhere that is somewhat personable. We have one one clinic here with a great tech that I usually request because she will let me see the screen and will tell me what she sees. I have had so many losses that I don&#8217;t want to wait for a dr to call me days later with bad news. That&#8217;s great that you got an appt. will they do 3D/4D?
I started taking Gravol Ginger today which is helping keep my stomach somewhat calm. If I keep food in it I&#8217;m fine but overnight is an issue. This am I woke up wrenching because it was empty. I&#8217;m just so ready to move on to the feeling good.


----------



## KittenLifter

eppgirl said:


> I hope itÂs okay for me to post here since IÂm not due in May, but a bunch of you went through my journey with me, so I wanted to announce IÂm 5 weeks pregnant! Staying cautious, but excited. IÂm actually due around July 1st.

Ahhhhh yay!! Congratulations!! I'm so happy to hear this :D


Huggles, that is the cutest dang bump. (And that's a fab sweater, too!)


Rosie, I love the scan art! Curious to hear what you learn about anti C; I've got some uncommon Rh thing that we'll need to figure out more about and it seems like a strange world.


----------



## KittenLifter

I still don't know if/when we're doing any kind of FB announcement (we're kinda like...maybe not?), but I couldn't help but make a pumpkin-in-a-pumpkin for our porch steps. I am pleased I managed enough patience to finish it! My husband & MIL were smitten with it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1672.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Huggles

Super cute kittenlifter!

I googled anti c and it seems to be one of the rarer rhesus antibodies.
So basically if you're rh negative your body can produce antibodies against any rh positive blood (so from an rh positive baby etc), and it seems anti c is one of those antibodies.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wow, you go to 1 wedding and don't check the thread all day and you're 5 pages behind :haha: 

Happy week milestones to everyone! Exciting that people are in 2nd tri now!

Lovely scan pics and bump pics also ^_^ 

Eppgirl congratulations!!! 

Afm: I woke up 1am yesterday thinking I'd wet myself. My underwear were drenched with some fluid, no idea what. Not blood or as far I could tell not pee. More fluid came out when I went to the bathroom though and that was blood tinged iykwim. I started to bleed after that. Bright red, quite light, no clots at all. By morning it was just 'when I wipe' still bright red. 
It was my best friends wedding yesterday, so even thought EPU wanted me in, I had to go. Over the course of the day the blood got less and turned brown. I'm heading for a scan at 2 this afternoon. 

I have no idea what that fluid was. Not a clue. So I might find out I'm leaving you all this afternoon. I'll keep y'all updated. 

In happy news, the wedding was beautiful, and I cried all the way though, then all through the speeches and the first dance. Preg hormones got me good!


----------



## Huggles

oh no broken, i really hope everything's ok! I hope it wasn't amniotic fluid.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kitten that is so cute! Great job. 

Broken I am praying that everything is ok and healthy in there. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ricschick

Broken I really hope everything is ok!!! Xxxx

Rosie lovely scan pic!!! 

Kitten that's an awesome pumpkin!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Everything is okay!! We saw baby stretching and moving about. Lovely strong heartbeat. 

Huggles you were right, they've moved my due date back to the 14th. So we're the same again. I'm really surprised. But now I'm nearly out of 1st tri too!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Broken I&#8217;m so relieved to hear that! Did they say what may have happened?
Ricschick are you doing better?


----------



## Huggles

Wow broken, I'm SO glad everything is fine.
And yay for being due date buddies again!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

They don't know what the fluid was, a nurse said maybe some cervical mucus come free. I have a Extra Chrorionic Haemorrhage which the nurse said was a bit like a bruise inside my uterus which is probably what caused the bleeding. She said it may bleed again, but it should only be very light and not to be worried. Obvs if it's heavy or I'm in pain go back. It should be reabsorbed in my body in a few weeks with no issues. 

But baby is absolutely fine, we saw them moving and stretching. It was amazing. I never saw my DS move, I think he always napped through his scans like a lazy bum haha. I have some pictures and we're gunna announce it on fb today. 

We finally did it, after our losses, were finally going to have a baby. It feels so amazing


----------



## Huggles

I'm so happy for you broken!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken that's awesome!! I know my SIL leaked a lot of fluid in her third trimester which was never amniotic fluid and she was told not to worry about it. So there's something in there that can leak without causing any harm! So glad your little one was doing well in there!! How exciting to see him moving about :). I'm just so happy we haven't lost another baby in our group. So so pleased. 

Hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween! We handed out loads of candy! I had a few... i was proud of my self control ;). 1 mini mars bar and 1 mini kit Kay and a cup of hot choocolate ;)


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Thanks all, my babybrain makes me dreadful at replying properly with quotes and ting, but my anti C research was pretty similar.

The thing is, I am O+ and so is OH so they think that (unless he didn't realise he is a different blood group) then it is because I had a transfusion after my PPH in 2000 with DD1. I am due back for another blood test at 16 weeks and then again at my 20 week (scan is 22/12 and consultant appt the week after).

If I keep having these traces it is more bloods at 24, 28, 30, 32, 34, 36, 38, 40 weeks. Joy. As far as I can tell, it is unlikely to be an issue!!

OH and I agree we are going to book a gender reveal end of this month, enjoy the news then do a mini Christmas tree type reveal...


Broken - made up to read good news from you!

Eppgirl, FAB news.

How is everyone else doing? I'm fairly asymptomatic now, just HUGELY bloated haha!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh my gosh Rosie. So many bloods!!! You'll be a pin cushion with a flat arm. 

I'm really nervous about my bloods cos it's such a flipping drama to get them I end like pin cushion and in pain. I always seem to get midwives that can't take from my hands and have one half assed go with my elbow and send me to the hospital.


----------



## Huggles

Yikes Rosie, that is a lot of blood draws!
I'm also pretty asymptomatic these days. If it wasn't for my fairly large stomach I wouldn't believe I'm pg. At times I even forget! (Only for short periods). It's just weird having absolutely nothing except a big tummy (and bad constipation... )


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My nausea today was better than it has been so I&#8217;m hopeful that it will only get better. I really think coming off the Diclectin was the best for me but man the past 3 days were horrible. 
Reiko I would wean yourself off slowly and maybe wait a bit? I think just stopping it made for terrible nausea and vomiting as far as I&#8217;m concerned. The gravol Ginger works well though. 
Broken so excited for you!


----------



## ricschick

Oh broken I'm so happy things are all good xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rosie that's crazy about the transfusion!! Who knew it would affect you like that!! 

I love our local lab for bloodwork... it's never too busy and the techs are so good at getting veins. Never had someone miss the first time and never feel anything more than a pinch! They are real pros. 

Ready I think I will wait till 16 weeks and then start weaning again. I'm back at work this weekend so I don't want to risk anything yet!! 3 days isn't bad... let me know how long before you feel normal again!!

I took my girls swimming this morning and felt some cramping in the pool. Hope all is good, I'm fine now but it was worrying for a few minutes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had the worst experience when I was having my blood draws with dd. I had to go to the hospital to have them done and the one time there was a nursing student who attempted to take my blood. Well he dug around for about 30 seconds in my arm until I yelled at him to stop. I probably scared him to death but my lord did it hurt. A day or two after my arm looked like a drug addicts. It really was the only bad experience I&#8217;ve had and I&#8217;ve had A LOT of blood taken over the last 5 years. 
Reiko I wouldn&#8217;t rush it if you are able to function especially with going back to work. I was taking 4 and cut back to 3 the Saturday before last, took only 2 last fri and sat and then stopped after that. I think it was too fast. When you are ready I would cut a pill out every couple weeks maybe. Honestly Monday I was so sick and both days had a terrible headache I couldn&#8217;t kick. Today is better with no vomiting but still some gagging and a slight headache this afternoon. I will let you know how long it takes to feel good though.
I had some round ligament pain Monday (I think from the wretching) that ached for about an hour after the initial spasm. Could your cramps have been RLP?


----------



## cheluzal

Hi all.
So I went back to work today. Queasy all day and after lunch got pretty dodgy, then I kept food in me every class period (hubs packs a full lunch) and it pulled back.

I totally forgot I had a hair appointment until I looked in my planner this morning. I wanted to cancel but haven't washed hair in days and my roots were intense. I made it through.

Gagged ONE time today: tonight, walking to get my pill and seeing the recliner ("sick area") I've been in for days...dunno if the smell or just the mental aspect of it, but I heaved...so now I'm sleeping in a new spot: hubby's side of the bed, lol. I'm running out of places in the house to sleep through the night.

Praying each day is better and better! I'm not weaning anything for awhile, to really be on the safe side!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Ohhhh Broken, I am so relieved and so happy for you! And how lovely that you got to see them moving around! Phew.

chel, I hope things keep getting better. Slow and steady is fine, as long as it's improving! It sounds like things are starting to maybe mellow out a bit?


----------



## KittenLifter

Also holy cats, I got a StitchFix box for the first time in ages (I refuse to do them as a monthly thing; I just do them as one-offs), and it turns out that maternity leggings/jeans are already awesome? I have the tiniest of bumps right now and I don't caaaare; these strange belly-coverers are so comfy it feels like getting away with something to wear them outside. I'm sure I'll only come to love them more.

Really grateful to have y'all & some local mom friends so I can learn things like "don't wait until you're uncomfortable to get maternity clothes" and "maternity undies are amazing, and also, maybe you'll never need standard scanties again."


----------



## Riveted Rosie

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Oh my gosh Rosie. So many bloods!!! You'll be a pin cushion with a flat arm.
> 
> I'm really nervous about my bloods cos it's such a flipping drama to get them I end like pin cushion and in pain. I always seem to get midwives that can't take from my hands and have one half assed go with my elbow and send me to the hospital.

I've only got one good vein; I will be the best mate of the phlebotomists; how does one improve veins?!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Reiko_ctu said:


> Rosie that's crazy about the transfusion!! Who knew it would affect you like that!!

I know! I am hoping OH was wrong about his type in a way and he is O- as that is universal blood which I see as a super power haha

Hope the sickness starts to sod off for you all soon!

I can't believe I hit 13 weeks tomorrow with the new due date. Booked a gender scan for 29th November! :happydance:


----------



## ChibiLena

Nearly 100% sure I felt baby yesterday! :) :) :)


----------



## Huggles

So exciting chibi!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Rosie-I know hydration helps with plumping up the vein but if you have naturally small or flat veins Im not sure how to improve. I have really small veins but a well trained nurse has no issues with them. 
Cheluzal- I really hope you have some reprieve soon. I wouldnt wean off any time soon if I was you either. Sitting and getting your hair done is a small feat that probably felt fantastic!
Chibi-so excited for you!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Broken so relieved for you!!

Had my scan yesterday and everything was great. Baby was wriggling away, waving it's arms and legs everywhere! Naughty baby had it's back to us the whole time, so they sent me away for a walk and some water. Scanned me again and it still had it's back to us, so couldn't get the screening measurements, so I have not have another blood test at 16 weeks for that. Otherwise all looks well, moved forward one day so now due 14th May :) Won't let me add the photo as it's too large apparently, but it's on the Facebook group. 

If anyone else's due date has been moved, let me know and I'll update the first post :)


----------



## Huggles

So awesome you got to see the baby move so much emzy! Sorry they couldn't get the measurements they needed.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh lovely emzy. I find if I zoom in a bit on the picture then retake the photo it uploads. X

Ahh how lovely chi! 
I think I felt a little something a few moments ago while sitting on the sofa! 
A week today til my scan!! Who else has one next week? Anyone bought anything yet? I'm waiting til after my scan. X


----------



## Huggles

I have my NT scan next Tuesday.
Haven't bought anything. Waiting until after my stitch is in and everything is declared ok. Starting to get really nervous for that as it isn't without risks. Just feeling a bit of an emotional wreck today about the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

How's everyone doing with the no-no's of the pregnancy diet?

I had 2 pieces of Brie the other night without even thinking! And I have been eating deli meat since it's one of the only things I can stomach. In the morning I fry it for a breakfast sandwich but if I have it for lunch it's cold...! And still runnyyolks in my eggs. 

So basically I haven't had alcohol and everything else I've eaten lol!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick my scan is a week today as well. I havent bought anything though, I think we're going to wait until the gender scan and also possible wait until Christmas is out of the way. If that last couple of months have been any indication it's gunna go flipping quick!


----------



## KittenLifter

Riveted Rosie said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh Rosie. So many bloods!!! You'll be a pin cushion with a flat arm.
> 
> I'm really nervous about my bloods cos it's such a flipping drama to get them I end like pin cushion and in pain. I always seem to get midwives that can't take from my hands and have one half assed go with my elbow and send me to the hospital.
> 
> I've only got one good vein; I will be the best mate of the phlebotomists; how does one improve veins?!Click to expand...

I have given plenty of blood-drawers plenty of problems in the past, and in the past year or two, I got a LOT better about hydration and it's been a breeze with a few different phlebotomists (at least three, in different offices). Not a cure-all but definitely something to keep on top of!



ChibiLena said:


> Nearly 100% sure I felt baby yesterday! :) :) :)

Eeeeeeeee!



ricschick said:


> A week today til my scan!! Who else has one next week? Anyone bought anything yet? I'm waiting til after my scan. X




Huggles said:


> I have my NT scan next Tuesday.
> Haven't bought anything. Waiting until after my stitch is in and everything is declared ok. Starting to get really nervous for that as it isn't without risks. Just feeling a bit of an emotional wreck today about the next 2 weeks.

NT scan & other screening fun (blood & ultrasounds, oh my) for me next Tuesday, too! Haven't bought a thing yet, but we've got a hand-me-down crib that a dear friend made (he teaches technical theater so making stuff is a huge part of his expertise), and they brought over a little box of books for babies, books for parents, and a few toys. That all seems soooooo far away for now.



Reiko_ctu said:


> How's everyone doing with the no-no's of the pregnancy diet?
> 
> I had 2 pieces of Brie the other night without even thinking! And I have been eating deli meat since it's one of the only things I can stomach. In the morning I fry it for a breakfast sandwich but if I have it for lunch it's cold...! And still runnyyolks in my eggs.
> 
> So basically I haven't had alcohol and everything else I've eaten lol!

It's been kind of hilarious as a vegan...the list basically drops to "sprouts, unpasteurized juice, and maybe things from deli cases." Definitely have had some sprouts on things at restaurants. The juice thing will drive me up the wall if I let it. Haven't missed alcohol, which has been a real surprise for cocktail-loving me! (My husband makes a fiiine cocktail. But he's wildly adaptable and makes really fun nonalcoholic drinks, too.)


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh, and today's 13 weeks for me, which means Ovia says I have one more week until the second trimester, and Pregnancy+ says I'm in it now. Who knows! It's all made up!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 13 weeks kittenlifter!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Emzy yay for seeing baby! Sorry you didn&#8217;t get your measurements. 
Could you change my due date to May 14 and I&#8217;m having a girl if you are adding that to the front?

Happy 13 weeks Kitten!

Huggles I&#8217;m sorry you are starting to stress about that but I completely understand how you are feeling. What risks are attached to having it done? I know nothing about it. 

Ricschick I def went shopping today with the intention of buying something but didn&#8217;t find anything that jumped out at me. I literally have 5 totes of girls clothes, shoes, coats and accessories aged 0-12 months. I need to discriminate a little when shopping for this baby because I really need nothing lol. 

Reiko I&#8217;ve really just been eating bread and cereal it feels like for the past 5 weeks. All of our cheese is pasteurized so no worries there. I think the listeria issue is under control especially with all of the issues from a few years ago. Health Canada scares the shit out of people but the likelihood of eating something while pg that may actually cause any problems is low. Unless you are eating foods that aren&#8217;t stored properly or past their expiry by a lot. The public health standards are high for foods sold. 

I am feeling much better today, only a few gags this am because my stomach was empty but nausea is virtually gone and no headaches. Hallelujah!


----------



## ricschick

Happy 13 weeks kitten!!

Glad your feeling better RnW!!! I don't really have any baby stuff as our last baby was meant to be our last lol!!! So I gave a lot of her stuff away ( wish I hadn't now!)


----------



## VieraSky

Can I join? My baby is due May 5th :)


----------



## Wicky78

Welcome, VieraSky! This group is awesome, but moves quickly! Glad to have another member :thumbup:

Broken, I am so glad for your happy news (and so relieved for you)! Emzy, it's great to hear about your good scan, too. I can't believe some of us are already in the 2nd tri... I'm kind of envious, but also just happy to be progressing. I'll be 11 weeks on Saturday, but with the diabetes complications, it feels like time has been dragging since week 4. I'm sure all the HG and MS ladies feel somewhat the same! 

Speaking of HG/MS, Chel, I am so happy that your symptoms have been more manageable. I agree with others that you don't need to try weaning off meds yet. Just enjoy the (momentary?) calm :haha:

Rosie, I am watching your Rh factor posts with great interest. It all sounds like such a mystery! I am Rh neg, but my donor is Rh pos, so I've already had to get a rhogam shot. Definitely no fun, as shots go, but at least it's better than the alternative scenario. I hope yours turns out to be no big deal! Oh, and I have terrible veins ever since I got pregnant. I have deep veins that are hard to find, but now they won't give up any blood! I hope you don't have too much trouble with the blood draws going forward. Ugh.


----------



## Wicky78

I forgot to ask, ladies who have begun feeling movement/flutters (or have in prior pregnancies), what do they feel like? As a first time mom, I am excited to experience this, but it sounds like most FTMs don't recognize the feeling as early as repeat moms. Right now, I'll just live vicariously through those of you who are feeling movements :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

Since this is my first, I think we're going to announce to "the world" after my 12 week scan on 11/14. We need everything, as the only thing we've bought so far is a 2nd hand cosleeper/bassinet. Our plan is to get some stuff onto the baby registry before the holidays so that our family can use that for Christmas shopping and my birthday (January). That way, we can begin getting things early and the shower will hopefully get us to where we don't have to buy too much before baby comes. 

I'm just nervous about trying to do a baby registry between now and Thanksgiving... it seems so rushed, since I kind of have no clue what we need, aside from the obvious changing table, baby furniture, and room decor. Ahhh... just thinking about it makes me feel overwhelmed! :dohh: 

The downside of being an older FTM is that my friends were done having babies so long ago that there are no hand-me-downs to be had, so we have to buy everything we'll need. If anyone has any recommendations of things to include on a registry or things to definitely not include, I'm all ears.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome VieraSky!! 

Wicky from what I remember it feels like butterflies fluttering in your tummy. Some say gas bubbles as well. I only felt DS a few tims before I could identify definite movement. 

I have to say, it was so strange watching baby move on the scan without being able to feel anything. Really bizarre.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome and congratulations Viera!

Ricschick I had nothing left after ds so we had to start over with dd. We did have a couple showers thrown for us which basically got all we needed. 

Wicky after you eat you may notice the feeling of gas in your lower abdomen or slight bubbles. It&#8217;s easier to notice after 14 weeks. Some people describe it as butterfly wings tickling your insides...I&#8217;ve never felt butterfly wings so this makes no sense to me lol. 
Dd I felt around 13-14 weeks, ds2 I felt around 13 weeks but this baby with the anterior placenta probably won&#8217;t be for a while. I&#8217;ve had a couple moments where I thought I had but it&#8217;s so very light I don&#8217;t trust that it&#8217;s baby. 

Here are items that I used all the time swing, high chair that attaches to chair (later turns to booster), play yard, sleep sacks, receiving blankets, face cloths, burp pads, sleep sheep, video monitor. I&#8217;m sure there is way more I&#8217;m not thinking about. Most places that have registries also have lists of &#8216;essentials&#8217; so then you just need to decide on brands and such. Since you are in the states Toys R Us has a great list of needs for 1st timers.


----------



## VieraSky

Wicky, I haven't felt any movement with this pregnancy yet, but with my other two it felt very similar to gas bubbles at first.

Thanks for letting me join, ladies! A little background on me, this is my third pregnancy. I am a type one diabetic (have been since I was 18 months old) and my sugars this pregnancy have so far been pretty good. At 12 weeks 5 days I had some bleeding and was diagnosed with a small subchorionic hemorrhage, which has been super scary for me because my other two pregnancies were smooth sailing. I have two sons, so we are hoping for a girl this time, but as long as the baby is healthy we will of course be happy &#9829;


----------



## cheluzal

I felt more normal today than I have in 6 weeks! I actually sang on the drive to work and made it through work just fine and was in a good mood.

Of course, here at dinner time I get some nausea and ugh, but I'm hoping it's just the need for food in me. I'm trying to get some potatoes in me.

I pray every day gets better and better and I get an appetite again. Get rid of the icky sour taste in my mouth, too!


----------



## VieraSky

Glad you are starting to feel better, cheluzal!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I wrote a long reply to the last few posts and my phone died on me!! Be back when I have more time ladies xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Glad to hear that cheluzal!


----------



## KittenLifter

Hi, VieraSky! Good luck keeping up with the racecar that is this group, but hey, it's a fun ride and good company :D



BrokenfoREVer said:


> I have to say, it was so strange watching baby move on the scan without being able to feel anything. Really bizarre.

THIS.



ReadynWaiting said:


> Some people describe it as butterfly wings tickling your insides...Iâve never felt butterfly wings so this makes no sense to me lol.

:haha: I keep being too literal and thinking "amniotic fluid could NOT be good for a butterfly..."



cheluzal said:


> I felt more normal today than I have in 6 weeks! I actually sang on the drive to work and made it through work just fine and was in a good mood.
> 
> Of course, here at dinner time I get some nausea and ugh, but I'm hoping it's just the need for food in me. I'm trying to get some potatoes in me.
> 
> I pray every day gets better and better and I get an appetite again. Get rid of the icky sour taste in my mouth, too!

Yaaaay! Potatoes love you and want you to be happy. I am so glad to hear about you being on the up and up! And I have a little sympathetic weird-mouth-taste over here, so you're not alone :laugh2:


----------



## Huggles

ReadynWaiting said:


> Huggles Im sorry you are starting to stress about that but I completely understand how you are feeling. What risks are attached to having it done? I know nothing about it.

The biggest risk is that it could end my pregnancy. The doctor could accidentally rupture my membranes, or the irritation caused to that area during the procedure could cause labour to start. So ya, it is nerve wracking. But without it my pregnancy is guaranteed to fail and I don't want to go through that again so the benefits outweigh the risks, but the risks are still scary.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hiya May Mommas 2B...

Long time no talk, its just been extremely busy on my end, with fall break and Halloween costumes to sew etc. on the other hand I've had no news to share. I finally caught up reading 60+ pages hehehe 

Welcome to all who joined while I was absent, and prayers for those who experienced losses, my heart goes out to all of you. <3

Eppgirl<<<< lovely news, so very happy for you. Congratulations!!!

Claire<<<< Happy belated Birthday :flow:

ReadynWaiting<<<< Congrats on team :pink: 

AFM 
I was able to detect babies heartbeat on the Doppler starting at 9+6 been hearing it everyday since. Such a wonderful reassurance. For those of you who were debating on getting one, DO IT! Even if it's your last baby. I got mine with DD3 and I highly recommend it. Not just for the first trimester, but 2nd &3rd when you don't feel baby move a day it gives a great peace of mind.

I am having my NT scan in the am and will also be having the NIPT done. Can't wait to see baby again. 
*RnW* how long did you have to wait for the results? 

xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm so glad you're starting to feel like you again! I agree with Kitten, potatoes love you and want you to be happy. 

Huggles that sounds really nerve wracking and I can see why you're stressed about it. When do you have it done? I have everything crossed for you. 

ForeignChick I really hope you get your team blue this time! 

Afm, pretty much all my 1st tri symptoms have gone except sore boobs. Heck are they sore! But now I'm starting to wake up in the night to pee. When are these mystical 2nd tri 'glowing' things meant to happen? Still feel like I've been hit by a bus :haha:


----------



## Huggles

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Huggles that sounds really nerve wracking and I can see why you're stressed about it. When do you have it done? I have everything crossed for you.

It's currently scheduled for Monday 13 Nov, the day I turn 14 weeks. 
It has to be done between 13-14 weeks, but my gyne wants the fetal assessment centre to carefully measure my cervix when they do the NT scan on 7 Nov and then based on the measurement hell decide whether to do the McDonald suture again or rather the Shirodkar. He is currently on sick leave for a shoulder op and only returns to work on the 13th so that also kind of freaks me out!

With my first pg my membranes ruptured at 24+3 and my son was born the next day. It didn't end well. That's when we discovered I have an incompetent cervix (ic), so with my second pg we did a McDonald suture at 13 weeks and that held until 36+3 when I went into labour. The stitch was due to be removed at 37 weeks but since I went into labour before that he had to remove it during labour. Thankfully I was far enough along for baby to be fine.

That's also why I'm more likely to give birthday mid April this time even though I'm due mid May, we're basically just aiming to get me to 36 weeks again and every day after that is a bonus 

I get put on bedrest for 2 weeks after the stitch is put in to minimise any irritation around the area and just let my cervix etc rest. So second half of nov I'll be in bed. 
If everything's fine still by about 16 Nov I'll be happy though. Will feel much more confident after that's all done and dusted


----------



## Huggles

Just spent my morning watching these prenatal classes on youtube. I highly recommend them! Just found them by chance. We're not planning on going to any prenatal classes this time as it's second baby and honestly the ones they offer here are so limited and really weren't all that helpful anyway. But these videos offer SO much info and a lot of stuff that often isn't spoken about and isn't explained, and just saying what is normal but might freak you out if you're not expecting it etc. There are 3 videos - they are longish (40-50 min each), but you can watch them at separate times.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQxlSOrlkzk8-qbErtA7sig


----------



## ricschick

Welcome vieraSky!!! Lovely to have you join us!!! 

Foreign chick glad to see you back! Good luck with your scan!! 

Huggles that does sound scary but I'm sure all will be fine!!!

Cheluzal glad you had a good day!! Hope this is a look of things to come!!! 

Broken peeing at night is a nightmare isn't it I've had this for a few weeks now but that's because I've had 5 other babies lol but this is the first pregnancy to wake up this early in pregnancy lol. 
My boobs are super sensitive and sore too ATM and I'm still quite tired!! 
Does anyone else have a dog who has become super clingy!!! Like I'm cooking and she comes and lays at my feet and when I sit down she's straight on top of me and follows me around all day!! She's driving me mad!!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Not a dog Ricschick but I do have a very clingy cat. He's always been 'my' cat, I've always been his favourite human. But since I got preg he just in my business all the time. I love him dearly but I just want to be left alone sometimes, not head butted, yelled at and tenderised :haha:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wicky definitely feels like gas bubbles... but then you don't pass any gas! So be on the lookout for that. With my first I didn't feel anything till 18 weeks and didn't KNOW that's what I was feeling until 21/22. With my 2nd I definitely knew I was feeling movement at 12 weeks.

This time around mw thinks ant placenta as haven't felt anything really so far!


----------



## Sasha92

Hi again ladies I really can't keep up lol 

Congrulations to RnW on the little girl in hoping for the same news!

One of my male friends have insisted on escorting me to all my scans now since finding out me and my partner have broken up :haha: apparently I cant do it alone. I i hope he's also planning to pop around at 3am when baby is crying as I feel ill need more help then than at the scans but it's very sweet of him all the same.

How are we all doing? I'm very impatiently waiting for my scan which isn't untill the 13th November and it's slowly driving me abit crazy. Just can't wait to see bubba again. I feel so far behind you all I haven't even hit 12 weeks yet :cry:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Huggles thanks for posting that link! Hopefully iI didn't find the prenatal class very helpful with my first. It was all about husbands massaging their wives during labour. Well my labours are precipitous and I wouldn't have time for a massage even if I wanted my husband to touch me. I don't even want him to talk to me in labour tbh haha! 

I'm peeing a lot more at night too... three times probably. Also didn't happen until third tri for me previously. I am taking pills in the middle of the night twice but that's like a tablespoon of water to swallow, can't imagine that's contributing too much to it!

So I've mentioned before that I have had gestational diabetes twice before. I've been taking my blood sugars and haven't been high yet! I know it probably won't show up until 16-20 weeks but at almost 14 weeks to be not high at all I'm really hopeful it won't show up until much later :) Or maybe I won't get it at all this time -- that would be a huge blessing. But I won't get my hopes up. I'm glad I got to enjoy a few treats on halloween and if it holds out till after 20 weeks I'll get to enjoy christmas treats too :)

Also since I haven't had any scans yet I'm wondering about twins. Since I got a really early bfp and have been extra sick compared to my normal ms, and had really high HCG at 7 weeks. I'm not really taking it seriously because we have absolutely no risk factors for twins. No fertility meds, I'm young, and we have no twins in our family. But not having the scan confirm "1 baby" makes me unsure ha!! My daughter has said since I conceived that there would be one boy baby and one girl baby in my tummy which is weird, since she didn't even know I was pregnant... but I'm not really superstitious like that. Anyways, do we have any sets of twins yet? In my first moms group we had 4 or 5! A couple of those lost one baby or both due to complications though :( I of course haven't said this to anyone, because it sounds ridiculous to speculate twins, there's no reason to at all!!

Heading back to work tonight after my 7 week medical leave... hope it all goes smoothly! I'm sure it will. I will also probably go off work at 20-22 weeks, end of the year, because I'm starting to feel my pubic symphysis pain a bit and I'm sure it will progress to the point I can't work by 20 weeks. I can get 15 weeks of medical leave and then go straight to maternity leave at 35 weeks, which is another 50 weeks so I'd be done my leave when this babe is about 11 months. I've always stayed off until my LO was 13 months because they were still nursing a lot, but I can go a month or two without a paycheque. I can also go back a few hours a week to start, so I'm not away from babe too much. I'm going to try hard with bottles with this one though, my first 2 couldn't use a bottle for the life of them lol!

Sorry that was an essay. TGIF girls and enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Foreign- it took 9 days from the 2nd draw(I had to go back in for a redraw or because they didn't get enough) to receive my results. My dr and MW called me within the hour of receiving it to give me the results. 

Huggles that does sound scary. I'm saying a prayer and crossing everything for you that it all goes smoothly. 
I have been watching a bunch of hypnobirthing videos and think I'm going to add it to my home water birth. My friend is a doula and has a pool she's going to let me borrow which I'm excited about. Only 28 (probably less) weeks to go lol. 

Reiko I thought with ds2 and this pg that twins might be possible due to early tests and high hcg. I do have twins in my family and am old AF (if you ask a dr) so thought there was a chance. Thankfully only 1 baby is in there. Dh was sweating it worried there might be 2. How would you feel if it is twins?
On a side note feeling better yet again today. As long as I keep food in my stomach no gagging occurs and nausea is virtually non existent. Also tata pain is pretty much gone.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> Reiko I thought with ds2 and this pg that twins might be possible due to early tests and high hcg. I do have twins in my family and am old AF (if you ask a dr) so thought there was a chance. Thankfully only 1 baby is in there. Dh was sweating it worried there might be 2. How would you feel if it is twins?

Happy to get 2 babies out of one pregnancy (we wanted 4 but after this terrible pregnancy we will be done with 3)! But honestly after having my kids I don't think I would cope very well with twins. My capacity for sleeplessness is very high but BF twins sounds difficult and just having to have double the stuff in our small place, needing to get a double stroller, etc. Sounds daunting. But I would still be happy if it were twins. Double the baby love. I really doubt it's twins though :winkwink:


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Afm, pretty much all my 1st tri symptoms have gone except sore boobs. Heck are they sore! But now I'm starting to wake up in the night to pee. When are these mystical 2nd tri 'glowing' things meant to happen? Still feel like I've been hit by a bus :haha:

TRADE YOU!!! LOL
I will take ALL that over what I've experienced.

My boobs barely got sore, I can go all night without peeing, no heartburn, no back pain, etc....JUST freaking nausea that kills me.


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> It's currently scheduled for Monday 13 Nov, the day I turn 14 weeks.
> It has to be done between 13-14 weeks, but my gyne wants the fetal assessment centre to carefully measure my cervix when they do the NT scan on 7 Nov and then based on the measurement hell decide whether to do the McDonald suture again or rather the Shirodkar. He is currently on sick leave for a shoulder op and only returns to work on the 13th so that also kind of freaks me out!
> 
> With my first pg my membranes ruptured at 24+3 and my son was born the next day. It didn't end well. That's when we discovered I have an incompetent cervix (ic), so with my second pg we did a McDonald suture at 13 weeks and that held until 36+3 when I went into labour. The stitch was due to be removed at 37 weeks but since I went into labour before that he had to remove it during labour. Thankfully I was far enough along for baby to be fine.
> 
> That's also why I'm more likely to give birthday mid April this time even though I'm due mid May, we're basically just aiming to get me to 36 weeks again and every day after that is a bonus
> 
> I get put on bedrest for 2 weeks after the stitch is put in to minimise any irritation around the area and just let my cervix etc rest. So second half of nov I'll be in bed.
> If everything's fine still by about 16 Nov I'll be happy though. Will feel much more confident after that's all done and dusted

Good luck! Our niece had this done and all was well, so hoping this is your story, too. :flower:


----------



## cheluzal

So today wasn't as awesome as yesterday but once I got more food in me around 10am it settled in.
I was hungry and came home and ate fast and almost vomited.

Guess I have to keep little bits in every hour to be ok. 
12 weeks today! Time for all symptoms to vanish. I just want a freaking appetite and for things to taste good. I am sick of bland food.


----------



## VieraSky

Ricschick, my cat Mochi has become like a mother hen over me. If I am not feeling well she is constantly by my side, and when I do feel OK she comes into the room to check up on me.


----------



## ChibiLena

Woke up shaky and hungry yesterday night so attempted to eat a banana. Bad bad idea, I threw it back up before I'd even finished it. :/


----------



## Huggles

RnW, I did hypnobirthing with my son - it was awesome and so empowering and i highly recommend it!

Cheluzal , glad you've been gradually starting to feel better. I hope the nausea leaves you completely soon. Happy 12 weeks!

Chibi, sorry you were sick in the night :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aww Chib that's no good!! Try to eat a small snack like yogurt and granola or crackers and cheese before bed. Sounds like you were hypoglycaemic!! If you feel shaky it probably means really low blood sugar... a few sips of juice will get your bs back up in an emergency but try and eat every 2 hrs or so to keep your bs levels steady. Sorry if you know all that -- I get gestational diabetes so I'm all over blood sugar info ha! Don't mean to be a bossy pants XD

Afm, My first shift at work tonight went ok. Nausea was manageable. But I could definitely feel pgp and have a really sore pubic symphysis tonight. Worst of all, I forgot my diclectin at home so missed my 6pm dose and didn't get it until 8:15. SO that might set my day off tomorrow. All in all, I will probably only make it till Christmas before I have to go on medical leave, which is what I was aiming for anyways.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Afm, pretty much all my 1st tri symptoms have gone except sore boobs. Heck are they sore! But now I'm starting to wake up in the night to pee. When are these mystical 2nd tri 'glowing' things meant to happen? Still feel like I've been hit by a bus :haha:
> 
> TRADE YOU!!! LOL
> I will take ALL that over what I've experienced.
> 
> My boobs barely got sore, I can go all night without peeing, no heartburn, no back pain, etc....JUST freaking nausea that kills me.Click to expand...

Chel honestly that sounds a little condescending. I would encourage you to not minimize others experiences of pregnancy. It might seem easy to you to deal with broken' symptoms but you're comparing it to your experience. Everyone adapts to their level of discomfort during pregnancy, very few mamas have it "easy". It's hard for all of us no matter if it's HG or ms or pgp or varicose veins or w/e. We're here to support and encourage each other.


----------



## VieraSky

ChibiLena said:


> Woke up shaky and hungry yesterday night so attempted to eat a banana. Bad bad idea, I threw it back up before I'd even finished it. :/

Being diabetic, I feel you on the night lows. When I'm nauseous and need to bring my sugars up, I mix some sugar into vanilla yogurt and eat that. Usually does the trick within 10-15 minutes and is easy on the stomach.


----------



## emzywemzy83

I agree everyones experiences of pregnancy and the way symptoms affect them varies so hugely. I had HG with both previous pregnancies and it sucked. I couldnt eat, was on meds til 20 weeks and felt dreadful. I havent had it this time thankfully and have been far less sick BUT I can honestly say Ive felt worse this pregnancy than the others, with the exhaustion and daily headaches. Ive felt like utter crap and really down at times, probably because Im working full time, studying and being a mum to two kids. We definitely cant compare how we feel to others as everyones experience is unique. But were all in this together- throwing up, headaches, tiredness, heartburn, constant peeing, discharge and all the other disgusting bits that come with being pregnant! Itll be worth it ladies &#128522;


----------



## emzywemzy83

Ps Ill be back later to update the first post, need to get on the laptop x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

VieraSky said:


> Ricschick, my cat Mochi has become like a mother hen over me. If I am not feeling well she is constantly by my side, and when I do feel OK she comes into the room to check up on me.

Is that mother hen kitty in your profile picture? She is beautiful! I have such a soft spot for tuxie kitties and black kitties. They're all I've ever owned up until now. I have a tabby, a tuxie and a white and black kitty.


----------



## ricschick

Chi that sounds awful!!! Good tips off the girls tho hopefully that won't happen to often!! 

Happy 14 weeks vierasky!!! 

I no for me I can't stand the hungover feeling of a morning feeling so groggy and the headaches which then make you feel really sick!! Il definitely be glad once 2nd tri is here!!! Lol. 
Belly feels quite tender today think it's been growing over night!


----------



## VieraSky

BrokenfoREVer said:


> VieraSky said:
> 
> 
> Ricschick, my cat Mochi has become like a mother hen over me. If I am not feeling well she is constantly by my side, and when I do feel OK she comes into the room to check up on me.
> 
> Is that mother hen kitty in your profile picture? She is beautiful! I have such a soft spot for tuxie kitties and black kitties. They're all I've ever owned up until now. I have a tabby, a tuxie and a white and black kitty.Click to expand...

Yes it is! I told OH that she needs a pearl collar because it would look lovely on her, so I did a mini photoshoot of her with my necklace :haha:

She is one of the best cats I have ever had. Super laid back and calm about everything. She also mothers our old grandpa cat too and makes sure he eats.

Thank you, Rics!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Reiko-I had GD with my first pregnancy also. Thankfully it was diet controlled and I had no complications, but I&#8217;m really hoping I&#8217;m able to skip it this time. It&#8217;s just a bummer having to do the low carb diet at a time where you SHOULD be able to let loose a little bit and enjoy treats. And the constant blood sugar taking is annoying too. Here&#8217;s to hoping we are both lucky this time around!! I still have my glucometer, but honestly have been too scared to check my sugars, lol. 

Cheluzal-I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;re just feeling frustrated with your sickness. I can relate...during my first pregnancy I was also in a pregnancy group on here. Slowly as second trimester approached, it seemed like almost everyone else was feeling better....yet there I was, still sick, still throwing up, and still feeling like garbage until the pregnancy was more than half over. It&#8217;s discouraging and I got really depressed. I felt like I was getting left behind. All you want to do is just enjoy the pregnancy and the miracle that&#8217;s growing inside you, but the sickness makes it really hard. All you can do is hang in there. The baby is worth it, I promise!

Afm, I haven&#8217;t been posting much because I don&#8217;t really have many good things to say. The hypersalivation continues, the vomiting continues, and now I have what I believe to be a tooth abscess!! Ugh. Starting to feel like there is no way I&#8217;m going to be feeling better by the time 2nd tri gets here. It would be too good to be true.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

mrsstrezy said:


> Afm, I havent been posting much because I dont really have many good things to say. The hypersalivation continues, the vomiting continues, and now I have what I believe to be a tooth abscess!! Ugh. Starting to feel like there is no way Im going to be feeling better by the time 2nd tri gets here. It would be too good to be true.

That sucks. I'm so sorry you're still dealing with it all!! The hypersalivation is awful and vomiting is the worst. And then the tooth!! Oh my goodness!! Will you need antibiotics? Hugs mama!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Emzy I feel like the more kids you have the more exhausted you are during pregnancy... maybe Ricschick can speak to that ha!! You can't rest because there's always someone needing your attention!! I have had a few days where we've watched way too much paw patrol so I can shut my eyes on the couch and I feel terrible about it!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Reiko_ctu said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> Afm, I havent been posting much because I dont really have many good things to say. The hypersalivation continues, the vomiting continues, and now I have what I believe to be a tooth abscess!! Ugh. Starting to feel like there is no way Im going to be feeling better by the time 2nd tri gets here. It would be too good to be true.
> 
> That sucks. I'm so sorry you're still dealing with it all!! The hypersalivation is awful and vomiting is the worst. And then the tooth!! Oh my goodness!! Will you need antibiotics? Hugs mama!!Click to expand...

Im not sure. Ive had issues with this same stupid tooth for years. Years ago, a dentist broke a drill on it. Then years later I needed a root canal. Then after that, got an infection where the pain was so bad it was unbearable..needed pain meds and antibiotics. When I was pregnant last time, started having issues with it again, had some pain. Had a dentist look at it and he said my root canal was done incorrectly and that I needed to see a specialist. Apparently food gets caught in there more easily then it should, which causes pain and eventually leads to minor infection. he didnt even treat it and said I just needed to have my root canal re-done. The pain magically went away though, I guess things resolved themselves, and I never followed up on it because it felt good. This time, I feel a lump along my jawline, my cheek is slightly swollen, but I have no pain except when I press on it. May let it go a few days and see if it resolves. Obviously if pain starts or swelling gets worse Ill go in. Dont want to mess around with infections.


----------



## ricschick

Oh yes I definitely get more tired the more pregnancies I've had ! As you say you have other people to look after and chores to be done! I'm up at 6 every morning (bit later on weekends) older kids are up at 6.30 they leave at 7 then I get the youngest 3 up and we leave by 8! Then I come home and have to collect joanie at 11.30 from nursery so I'm in and out all day and fit the housework in between! &#128564; Lol. 

Toothache is the worst isn't it!! I need to go to the dentist just for a clean and one of my teeth are quite sensitive when I bite on it but she's so rough!!! And I'm really put off going!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Huge sympathy on the toothache front - my wisdom teeth went nutso when I had DD3 and I had to get antibiotics at about 34 weeks; the pharmacist was really awful and queried me taking them even though the dentist had prescribed them.

I ended up checking with OB friend and she confirmed the type I had been prescribed were used on prem babies so my almost full term baby was fine. Eurgh to rotters and their judgement!! :growlmad:

Anyways, I am glad most of you are getting relief from symptoms and so sorry to the few of you that aren't!

I am deffo bigger this evening than when we did a bump pic this morn - I think it is because it is baby number 4! However, I don't think I will get early movements because they said my placenta was on the front wall. I think it will be a while until it is a bump and not pudge but you have to start somewhere! :)
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles did you take a class for hypnobirthing or did you teach yourself? I have someone local that offers a 6 week course but classes are 2.5 hours long. I would appreciate any advice you might have on the subject. Since this will be my last I want to be 'present' as much as possible. 

Reiko I've also done my share of movie babysitting while I catch a quick nap. It's one of the reasons I took myself off of diclectin. 

I went to a friends house for a girls night last night and stayed out until 2am so I could drive a friend home that was having wine. I may as well have been drinking for how I feel today. I totally feel hungover and can't get rid of the pukey feeling. I won't be doing that again. I also think I felt the first bubbles last night. I ate some dried fruit and shortly after felt some bubbles with no gas to follow. I'm so desperate at feel them I hope I'm not imagining it. The whole anterior placenta thing puts some doubt in my mind.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Rosie you look gorge! Mine is pretty soft but I think my uterus is pushing up and out so the tummy squish has no choice but to stick out lol.


----------



## VieraSky

Lots of sympathy from me as well on the tooth pain. Early on in this pregnancy I broke one of my front teeth which caused an abscess to form and made my face huuuuuge! Of course couldn't have pain meds, and ended up doing a root canal and LOTS of antibiotics.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I had pneumonia at 32 weeks last time and had the hardest time with abx. I'm allergic to penicillin and I guess those are the safest ones during pregnancy. So I had one that didn't really target the infection very well, didn't work, and just ended up waiting it out for 4-5 weeks till it cleared on its own with rest and fluids. I've had a cough this whole pregnancy, my kiddos have it too, and I know my husband is terrfied too lol turn into pneumonia again! 

I'm deffo getting my teeth whitened after I have this baby... I could barely brush my teeth in first tri. 

2nd tri for me tomorrow!!!! Yay!!! Felt baby move today a bit :D


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko, I'm allergic to penicillin too. Makes things difficult when you need antibiotics.


----------



## Huggles

Lovely pic Rosie!

RnW - yes, I did the classes. With my first pg I read up quite a lot on the internet so knew the basics of the breathing for during labour. I had booked classes but then went into labour before ever getting to attend then (24wk). I basically slept through the labour but I hadn't gotten to the breathing for the actual birth and so that part was really sore.

With my second pregnancy I did the actual classes. Listened to the CD every night before going to sleep. Again half slept through my labour as a result and the birth was just amazing. My immediate reaction when feeling that urge to push was to forcibly push, but Then I remembered the hb "breath the baby down" and switched to that and the difference was amazing! It was seriously incredible and left me feeling so in control and so empowered. My OBGYN was literally speechless afterwards seeing how I'd coped with both labour and birth as he was 150% convinced the whole time during pg I'd beg for an epidural :haha:

The Marie Mongan method is the method I chose. It's supposedly the best. I haven't tried any other methods so can't comment on their effectiveness.
The Rainbow Relaxation CD is supposedly the best one to use but it just didn't gel with me so I preferred the CD that came with the book and that worked amazingly for me. But I think for 99% of other people the rainbow relaxation one is supposedly better.

If you can do classes it probably would be a good idea, but if you can't then just read the book to understand the different breathing etc and make sure to listen to the CD regularly and practice the breathing 
I listened to it again about 3 weeks ago, having not heard it in 6 years, and it immediately sent me straight back into a state of deep relaxation, just because I'd trained myself so well with it during my pg


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I guess I inadvertently hypno birthed last time. I had read somewhere (and dont know if it is true) that a contraction couldnt last more than 3 mins usually so I decided almost all the songs I knew were longer than that so as soon as one came on, Id start a song in my head.

I managed to slink off to the bath on the antenatal ward at about 2cm and just used music and warm water til about 6am when I was about to give in and ask for an epidural. [To clarify, I think epidurals and pain relief can be amazing but I personally react poorly to anaesthetic!]

When I got examined next I was at 9cm so I could go to delivery! :)

I do not interact much in labour. Very much head down, find that core!


----------



## emzywemzy83

I've updated the first post with new due dates etc- let me know if I've missed anyone!

If anyone else would like to join the secret Facebook group, add me on my personal profile and I'll add you. No-one can see that you're a member, or see posts or anything as it's set to secret, so don't worry :) And feel free to unfriend me after I've added you if you want to :) https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83


----------



## emzywemzy83

I'm just the same in labour Riveted Rosie! My first labour was long and very tiring, I didn't want anyone around me, I just wanted leaving to it! My second was the polar opposite and really fast, I went totally within myself and didn't communicate with anyone really. My hubby was fab and kept answering all the midwife's questions for me. Because it was fast, the pain was so intense, the only way to deal with it was to go within myself! I remember hearing the midwife telling me to gave gas and air over and over and I just ignored her haha in my head I was like "just flaming leave me alone woman!!!" I didn't have any pain relief with Evie, I was just like "right, lets get this done". I took everything going with my first- diamorphine made me feel absolutely awful so there's no way I'd have that again and the epidural failed :/ Planning on just G&A if I need it this time, but who know's, it might all go out the window haha!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I was just the same in my labour with DS, my waters broke the day before and I was sent home to come back if things progressed and if they didn't to come back at 10am to be induced. 

I had in my head 'you can do anything for a minute' and that's all I thought through contractions. I tried to breath as best I could and just waited for it to be over. I laboured all night (roughly 12 hrs from leaving the hospital) on my own before crying to my mum at 6am I couldn't take it any more, bless her she gave me 2 paracetamol, told me we'd be going to the hospital soon and I would be fine. Another 2 paracetamol at 9:50 before we left and when I got hosp all the midwives were like "ehhh we'll check, you're far to calm to be in proper labour" followed swiftly by "oh heck, you're 9cm, off to delivery we go!"

Unfortunately my midwife told me I was 10cm and let me push for hour and half before checking again and realising I was still only 9 (cos they sat me on a bed and stuff so I couldn't move around anymore. And I was more anxious than I had been at home, at home I just tried to sleep) so I wasted a lot of energy and then it was gas and air cos I need to drip to increase contractions, told to stop pushing cos DS was getting stressed then "we might need to go to theatre and get forceps" 

I was like, you can get ready, I've done all this on my own, I'll get this bloody baby out! And I did. At 10 to 5, almost 6 hours after I came in at 9cm! 

Whoops that turned into a birth story. Anyway, I guess I tried to hypno birth myself with the 'anything for a minute' idea and it worked for a long time. I just wanted to be left alone to get on with it. I'm gunna try again to do this without any strong painkillers but I'm very go with the flow, my birth plan is no plan. Although I would like a water birth.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks huggles! I will def take the classes then. I'm super excited for it. I tend to have quick labours that are pretty intense. I go to another place and am not totally aware of the entire process. I really just want to be present for this one. 
I watched this one video of a woman that was talking the whole time right up until baby was crowning. She was engaging in conversation with her husband and MW, it was amazing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I used the gas and air with my first and had it during my stitches with my second. I love that stuff haha. Can they bring it to a home birth?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm pretty sure the midwives carry it yeah Reiko. I had it being stitched up too. Still made me feel sick lol.


----------



## ricschick

I love gas n air!! It gives me something to concentrate on! I tend to birth with my eyes closed I just go into myself and get on with it. My last mw at our last birth said I was made to give birth which I thought was nice. The only thing with g&a is that it makes me breathless after birth but it soon settles. I was induced with my last baby and it took her 20 mins to break my waters. &#128561;


----------



## ricschick

Lovely pic Rosie!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Afm, pretty much all my 1st tri symptoms have gone except sore boobs. Heck are they sore! But now I'm starting to wake up in the night to pee. When are these mystical 2nd tri 'glowing' things meant to happen? Still feel like I've been hit by a bus :haha:
> 
> TRADE YOU!!! LOL
> I will take ALL that over what I've experienced.
> 
> My boobs barely got sore, I can go all night without peeing, no heartburn, no back pain, etc....JUST freaking nausea that kills me.Click to expand...
> 
> Chel honestly that sounds a little condescending. I would encourage you to not minimize others experiences of pregnancy. It might seem easy to you to deal with broken' symptoms but you're comparing it to your experience. Everyone adapts to their level of discomfort during pregnancy, very few mamas have it "easy". It's hard for all of us no matter if it's HG or ms or pgp or varicose veins or w/e. We're here to support and encourage each other.Click to expand...

Wow. Meant it tongue-in-cheek; thought our decent relationships on here would get that... :shrug:


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Reiko-I had GD with my first pregnancy also. Thankfully it was diet controlled and I had no complications, but Im really hoping Im able to skip it this time. Its just a bummer having to do the low carb diet at a time where you SHOULD be able to let loose a little bit and enjoy treats. And the constant blood sugar taking is annoying too. Heres to hoping we are both lucky this time around!! I still have my glucometer, but honestly have been too scared to check my sugars, lol.
> 
> Cheluzal-Im sure youre just feeling frustrated with your sickness. I can relate...during my first pregnancy I was also in a pregnancy group on here. Slowly as second trimester approached, it seemed like almost everyone else was feeling better....yet there I was, still sick, still throwing up, and still feeling like garbage until the pregnancy was more than half over. Its discouraging and I got really depressed. I felt like I was getting left behind. All you want to do is just enjoy the pregnancy and the miracle thats growing inside you, but the sickness makes it really hard. All you can do is hang in there. The baby is worth it, I promise!
> 
> Afm, I havent been posting much because I dont really have many good things to say. The hypersalivation continues, the vomiting continues, and now I have what I believe to be a tooth abscess!! Ugh. Starting to feel like there is no way Im going to be feeling better by the time 2nd tri gets here. It would be too good to be true.

Thank you. I truly appreciate it. :flower:
I have definitely slipped into mild depression.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I'm pretty sure the midwives carry it yeah Reiko. I had it being stitched up too. Still made me feel sick lol.

HA I would love it if they brought it to my house! Probably won't have time to use it in labour but if I need stitches again:thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

cheluzal said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> Reiko-I had GD with my first pregnancy also. Thankfully it was diet controlled and I had no complications, but Im really hoping Im able to skip it this time. Its just a bummer having to do the low carb diet at a time where you SHOULD be able to let loose a little bit and enjoy treats. And the constant blood sugar taking is annoying too. Heres to hoping we are both lucky this time around!! I still have my glucometer, but honestly have been too scared to check my sugars, lol.
> 
> Cheluzal-Im sure youre just feeling frustrated with your sickness. I can relate...during my first pregnancy I was also in a pregnancy group on here. Slowly as second trimester approached, it seemed like almost everyone else was feeling better....yet there I was, still sick, still throwing up, and still feeling like garbage until the pregnancy was more than half over. Its discouraging and I got really depressed. I felt like I was getting left behind. All you want to do is just enjoy the pregnancy and the miracle thats growing inside you, but the sickness makes it really hard. All you can do is hang in there. The baby is worth it, I promise!
> 
> Afm, I havent been posting much because I dont really have many good things to say. The hypersalivation continues, the vomiting continues, and now I have what I believe to be a tooth abscess!! Ugh. Starting to feel like there is no way Im going to be feeling better by the time 2nd tri gets here. It would be too good to be true.
> 
> Thank you. I truly appreciate it. :flower:
> I have definitely slipped into mild depression.Click to expand...

Cheluzal have you started a registry yet? That might give you something to focus on that brightens you up a bit? Retail therapy does wonders for me lol.


----------



## Huggles

13 weeks today!
And for you RnW! Happy 13 weeks!
And Broken - I think you're now 13 weeks too? Happy 13 weeks!

NT scan tomorrow!


----------



## ricschick

Happy 13 weeks girls!!! 

Woohoo it's scan week for some of us!!!! Mines Thursday!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 13 weeks ladies!! 

Scan week for me too on thursday. Eek! Almost 2nd tri.


----------



## ChibiLena

Congratulations ladies! 

I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow and in second trimester! Nearly unbelievable how fast this is going. My next scan is not until the 20th though so will live vicariously through you ladies until then. :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 13 weeks ladies and happy scan week! I can't wait to see all your little babies that will now look like little babies lol.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Happy 13 weeks ladies :)

Thanks for the response RnW, so I thought I'd get the NIPT done on Friday, bit as you now know, this test requires special tubes and vials and my doc office didn't have these on hand so they need to order them... how annoying... the nurse said they should be here today tho, and she'll call me in asap.

On a good note I got to see my little bean <3
Still measuring 5 days ahead :p
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1541.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Huggles

Oh so gorgeous foreign chick!


----------



## ricschick

Beautiful pic foreign chick!! Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Beautiful foreign chick. Lovely photo. 

I can't wait until you find out what you're having. I'm so excited for when we all start to get gender scans and we know what these little ones will be.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

How cute foreign chick! Looks like a little boy to my guessing eyes ;)

I will totally be guessing based on what your babies look like ladies ;). Looking forward to seeing more babies in the next few weeks then we have to wait for anatomy scans!! 

Have my anatomy scan on Dec 19, forever to wait!

Happy 14 weeks chib!

And happy Monday to you all! Mondays we laze around the house doing nothing lol. Grocery shopping is the only thing on our list. Yesterday I was so sick all day which was unpleasant for 14 weeks. Threw up at midnight and my regular Zantac use is working because it wasn't acidic at all considering it was just bile. Sorry tmi. But this morning I still feel a bit yucky. Maybe at 16 weeks it will clear.


----------



## emzywemzy83

13 weeks for me today too yay! 

Foreign great pic, Im getting boy vibes from that pic too!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 13 weeks emzy!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you so much for the kind words <3 
Oh how I hope your Blue vibes are real
[-o&lt;

Happy 13 weeks Emzy xx


----------



## MrsHudson

Hey ladies! I think it's probably pointless to try and catch up at this point haha. 

Still sick over here. I've had some good days finally but then I'll usually have a really bad one after. I have an early glucose test Monday because my dad has diabetes and then a scan to check on my ovarian cyst oin Tuesday. Otherwise things have been going well. 

My birth center has gas and air and I might try that. I didn't have anything with ds but I certainly could've used a more comforting setting than a hospital. I hated being there. We love our birth center though. The midwife played with my son during my entire visit last week and she let him hold the Doppler and all.


----------



## MrsHudson

emzywemzy83 said:


> I've updated the first post with new due dates etc- let me know if I've missed anyone!
> 
> If anyone else would like to join the secret Facebook group, add me on my personal profile and I'll add you. No-one can see that you're a member, or see posts or anything as it's set to secret, so don't worry :) And feel free to unfriend me after I've added you if you want to :) https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83

Im May 26th :)


----------



## mrsstrezy

MrsHudson said:


> emzywemzy83 said:
> 
> 
> I've updated the first post with new due dates etc- let me know if I've missed anyone!
> 
> If anyone else would like to join the secret Facebook group, add me on my personal profile and I'll add you. No-one can see that you're a member, or see posts or anything as it's set to secret, so don't worry :) And feel free to unfriend me after I've added you if you want to :) https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83
> 
> Oops! I just realized Im not on there. May 22nd is my due date.Click to expand...


----------



## KittenLifter

chel, hang in there. Situational depression is still depression. Hoping you have some good support around (husband & others)? <3

Foreign Chick, what a fine little bean!


We have our NT scan tomorrow...gonna have to be careful with scan pics as we intend to stay :yellow: til the end! :laugh2:

Once upon a time, I learned about gas & air and thought "that would be nice," but as luck would have it it's vanishingly uncommon in the States. (Awesome that your birth center has it, MrsHudson!) Not a chance we'll have it at home, either. But I'm fine with that.

So strange being able to so obviously feel my uterus in the mornings. It's just, bloop, right there off-center, smack in the middle of my belly. Then I get up, go to the bathroom, and it's dropped back down 4 inches. I hope my sense of wonder with all these changes persists!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw kitten that's so cute!! You have so much wonder ahead... don't worry it doesn't go away. The movements and how your body changes to accommodate a baby, and to birth a baby!! You'll be amazed after your delivery what your body can do. Honestly there's nothing like bringing a babe into the world -- I'm so excited!! You have to let us guess your gender even if you're team yellow ok!

Foreign -- you're getting a lot of blue guesses on your gender thread!! Yay!!!

Ladies, if you haven't had a pickle this pregnancy, do it. I forgot about pickles. I had one last week and have gone thru a jar since XP


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsHudson my favourite thing about my mw office --tons of toys in the waiting room and the office. Clearly children are welcome (good thing for a pregnancy clinic to welcome kids hey!?!)! My girls love it there and don't want to go. I was going to get babysitting for my appointments but they would be so sad to miss out!! 

Also their office is so comfy with couches and there's an exam table in the corner if needed but we usually just lay on the couch for the hb etc which is so much nicer than the ob's I've experienced!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Foreign -- you're getting a lot of blue guesses on your gender thread!! Yay

I KNOW!!!! It's so hard not to get my hopes up. But for some reason I've had a feeling that it's girl #4. When the tech placed the probe on my stomach I said awww there she is, and I've been referring to baby as "she" the entire scan... Hope that it's just cause that's all I know hehehe. 
I swear should I hear it's a boy, I'd faint, without a doubt :winkwink:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg YES Reiko! Pickles are my obsession. I ate a whole bottle last week lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Foreign baby is looking perfect!


----------



## Ms_Friendly

Hey ladies! Just popping in, haven't been in here for a couple of weeks. I'm so sorry to those of you that have experienced losses, keeping everyone in my thoughts. Congrats to those making it to 13 weeks also! 

I have a scan tomorrow at 11+6. After a miscarriage in February, I am insanely nervous. I have a home Doppler so I do hear the heartbeat everyday but of course I'm still worried. &#55357;&#56866; Especially since I have no symptoms besides fatigue at the moment.


----------



## Huggles

Foreign, my first instinct when seeing the scan was boy like everyone else, because of what looks like a nub. But I looked closer and I'm pretty sure what people are assuming is the nub is actually the umbilical cord! So it could very well be a girl. I think mothers intuition goes a long way in guessing gender, although I do know there are a number of people that are convinced of one gender and land up with the opposite.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Huggles said:


> Foreign, my first instinct when seeing the scan was boy like everyone else, because of what looks like a nub. But I looked closer and I'm pretty sure what people are assuming is the nub is actually the umbilical cord! So it could very well be a girl. I think mothers intuition goes a long way in guessing gender, although I do know there are a number of people that are convinced of one gender and land up with the opposite.


There is no nub captured in that image. I think what the ladies are guessing off of is the skull (skull theory). Which is totally just for fun. All 3 of my girls had different looking skulls, dd2 got all boy guesses based on that theory, so I'm well aware of its accuracy :p

I completely do not believe in intuition. I was 100% sure my 1st was a boy. 500% sure my 2nd was a boy followed by 1000% certainty my 3rd was a boy... I know it was just all wishful thinking. I'm not buying into that anymore. The reason why I think this one is another girl, is simply because I don't think I'm capable of growing boys, or perhaps because I wanted one so badly and am just not meant to be this lucky.... I don't know, but it surely is not the motherly intuition I once believed in :/


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Foreign chick, I do agree with mothers intuition somewhat. I *knew* my DS was a boy. There's been no boys in my immediate family for 3 generations and everyone told me I was wrong, my family doesn't carry boys, it's 100% a girl etc etc. But there he was, proudly showing off his boy bits :haha:

This time I'm getting girl feelings, but I'm pretty sure it's wishful thinking, I just have a feeling all my losses were girls and I'm just not made to carry them. 

It's frustrating waiting to find out though, were still umming about paying for a private scan asap or waiting for the anatomy scan.


----------



## ricschick

Foreign chick dont give up hope! We had 3 girls then a boy! Dh was sooo happy he even cried at the scan it was so lovely! I'd seen it was a boy as soon as they put the probe on it was a lovely moment. 
I go to and throw in gender but if I'm honest with myself I'm probably more swaying to a girl. X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I believe in intuition and have known the sex of all of my babies. Now saying that I believed I was having a girl from the beginning with this pg but around 6 weeks or so I had a very vivid dream I gave birth to a boy so I started doubting that she was a girl. The mind can do funny things and play little tricks on you. I hope you all have what you want. Probably if I had all of the same sex it might matter to me but I'm just praying she's healthy and we get to take her home. 
I'm excited for more scan pics!
Mrs. I understand your worry and like I said in your post the fact that you have a good hb is great news.


----------



## brw2016

Had my 12wk visit yesterday and it went great!!! It took the midwife forever to find the heartbeat and it made me so nervous, but the baby was still really low. So thankful though! I'll be 13 weeks Thursday!


----------



## ricschick

Great news brw!! X


----------



## MrsHudson

Kitten - I live in Colorado and the majority of the hospitals follow the Baby Friendly Initiative and they are all also starting to use g&a. All the birth centers have it for sure. It's great. I really don't know if I'll use it but I guess we'll see. 

Reiko - omg pickles are so amazing haha. Yes it is so great they make mw offices kid friendly. I mean it only makes sense. 

I was positive ds was a girl. I fought tooth and nail over it because everyone said boy. It took some time for me to come to terms with it. This time I really don't know haha. I want another boy but I don't have strong feelings either way. 

Yesterday was so awful. I couldn't keep anything down. Luckily ds took a 5 hour nap (and he slept all night too!) So I got some sleep and then laid with him and watched tv. I seem to be doing better today. I might venture out into the snow and get some supplies for the Christmas gifts I'm making family.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Foreign Chick said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Foreign, my first instinct when seeing the scan was boy like everyone else, because of what looks like a nub. But I looked closer and I'm pretty sure what people are assuming is the nub is actually the umbilical cord! So it could very well be a girl. I think mothers intuition goes a long way in guessing gender, although I do know there are a number of people that are convinced of one gender and land up with the opposite.
> 
> 
> There is no nub captured in that image. I think what the ladies are guessing off of is the skull (skull theory). Which is totally just for fun. All 3 of my girls had different looking skulls, dd2 got all boy guesses based on that theory, so I'm well aware of its accuracy :p
> 
> I completely do not believe in intuition. I was 100% sure my 1st was a boy. 500% sure my 2nd was a boy followed by 1000% certainty my 3rd was a boy... I know it was just all wishful thinking. I'm not buying into that anymore. The reason why I think this one is another girl, is simply because I don't think I'm capable of growing boys, or perhaps because I wanted one so badly and am just not meant to be this lucky.... I don't know, but it surely is not the motherly intuition I once believed in :/Click to expand...

I was totally guessing based on skull. But for us DD2 had a boy skull so it's not foolproof for sure!! Just guesses but still fun.


----------



## Huggles

Just had my 13wk NT scan. Cervix is still long and closed which I was stressing about so that was a relief. Everything was looking perfect and then she was checking the heart more than I felt necessary. Sure enough she isn't happy with it. Says it's pointing towards the wrong side and she can only see one large chamber filling, can't see the other one filling at all (ironically I nearly commented that I don't know how they see different chambers cos it looks just like one big one to me). So we have to go back tomorrow to be seen by a cardiac specialist to get a proper diagnosis and prognosis :(
She did confirm that it's a girl though :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsHudson said:


> Kitten - I live in Colorado and the majority of the hospitals follow the Baby Friendly Initiative and they are all also starting to use g&a. All the birth centers have it for sure. It's great. I really don't know if I'll use it but I guess we'll see.
> 
> Reiko - omg pickles are so amazing haha. Yes it is so great they make mw offices kid friendly. I mean it only makes sense.
> 
> I was positive ds was a girl. I fought tooth and nail over it because everyone said boy. It took some time for me to come to terms with it. This time I really don't know haha. I want another boy but I don't have strong feelings either way.
> 
> Yesterday was so awful. I couldn't keep anything down. Luckily ds took a 5 hour nap (and he slept all night too!) So I got some sleep and then laid with him and watched tv. I seem to be doing better today. I might venture out into the snow and get some supplies for the Christmas gifts I'm making family.

There's something about everyone telling me this is a boy that's getting on my nerves lol. I'll be fine with a boy, but just the fact they are being so knownit all with it is making me want to prove them wrong lol!!!


----------



## Wicky78

Oh, no, Huggles! I hope that everything turns out okay. Glad they can get you in to see the cardiologist so quickly, though. FX for you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ms Friendly GL at your scan today! Post a pic of you can!!


----------



## MrsHudson

Reiko_ctu said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Kitten - I live in Colorado and the majority of the hospitals follow the Baby Friendly Initiative and they are all also starting to use g&a. All the birth centers have it for sure. It's great. I really don't know if I'll use it but I guess we'll see.
> 
> Reiko - omg pickles are so amazing haha. Yes it is so great they make mw offices kid friendly. I mean it only makes sense.
> 
> I was positive ds was a girl. I fought tooth and nail over it because everyone said boy. It took some time for me to come to terms with it. This time I really don't know haha. I want another boy but I don't have strong feelings either way.
> 
> Yesterday was so awful. I couldn't keep anything down. Luckily ds took a 5 hour nap (and he slept all night too!) So I got some sleep and then laid with him and watched tv. I seem to be doing better today. I might venture out into the snow and get some supplies for the Christmas gifts I'm making family.
> 
> There's something about everyone telling me this is a boy that's getting on my nerves lol. I'll be fine with a boy, but just the fact they are being so knownit all with it is making me want to prove them wrong lol!!!Click to expand...

Same here lol. I don't know why it just makes me mad that people care so much. Does it really matter? No. 

Aww Huggles that's stressful! Yay for girl though.


----------



## Huggles

Wicky78 said:


> Oh, no, Huggles! I hope that everything turns out okay. Glad they can get you in to see the cardiologist so quickly, though. FX for you.

Thanks, yeah they're actually fully booked but have moved patients around in order to fit me in which kind of also makes me slightly more stressed as it's clearly wrong enough that they want an urgent diagnosis, but I'm also glad as it's less time to stress and wonder. Trying not to think about it too much until we know more as otherwise I imagine all the worst case scenarios and I just don't want to be put in a position where I have to make a really hard decision. Really hoping it's nothing too serious


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles I have all my fingers crossed that everything is okay. It's good they've got you in so fast, but I can see why that's got you stressed too. At least it's just one more day to wait and hopefully you'll have some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Huggles you posted at the same time as me this morning so I didn't see your update. I'm so sorry, ultrasound results can be so stressful. I know we had a bad report at our anatomy scan last pregnancy and it had fully resolved by birth. So hopefully it's something that can work itself out through the pregnancy. I know there's some common heart stuff that can be easily operated on in the first few days even after birth. But hopefully it's nothing an a cardiologist will put your mind at ease tomorrow!! Baby girl is in my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Is anyone committing to any names yet? I think I nailed Dh down. Peter James for a boy and Summer Anne for a girl.


----------



## MrsHudson

We're for sure naming a girl Lucy Ione. A boy I don't know. I like Owen but dh hasn't said either way.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

We've got Hazel Raine and Noah Brian so far. We've already redone the girl name and now I'm iffy about Noah. Gunna hang on til gender scan and see from there tho. Middle names are 100% tho.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Cheluzal have you started a registry yet? That might give you something to focus on that brightens you up a bit? Retail therapy does wonders for me lol.

Thank you for the suggestion. :flower:
I have oodles in my amazon cart BUT we have to be moved to the new house by next Monday! Hubs has been making trips but now he has a bad cold (yikes). Movers come Monday for last, big stuff...and I haven't been helpful.

In fact, been off work yesterday and today with a minor setback...hope it's minor. 13 weeks on Friday and need to feel better already!

Once we move, I can buy a piece at a time. Hubs won't let us get early gender (and I denied genetics) because he insists we wait until December's 20 week so we can open it in DC for Christmas. He's winning so little in this baby game, rofl, I have to let him have this one.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> chel, hang in there. Situational depression is still depression. Hoping you have some good support around (husband & others)? <3

I've never experienced true depression before. I'm coming out of it and I'll be fine, but being stuck inside/in bed for over 5 weeks was brutal.

Husband is a saint and doing everything! And I have a few close friends I talk/text to daily, but I try not to burden them too much. That's why I like this place. A place to vent of people in the exact same spot as I.

Being 40, most of my friends' kids are starting high school, rofl.


----------



## Ms_Friendly

Just giving an update : I got back from my doctors appointment. Heartbeat is 160 and I don't have an ultrasound until 20 weeks (I'm 12 weeks tomorrow) since I've already had my dating scan and also another ultrasound and they don't like to do ultrasounds unless medically neccessary. I did hear the heartbeat, and get blood work done and a pap smear..and I spot a very tiny bit afterwards ugh.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles I am hoping for the best for you and your wee one.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Officially pushing out of my fat jeans now. I have super popped this week, I look 20 weeks already! The girls at work were shocked haha. So maternity pants it is -- only I have no bum so it's hard to keep them up without a waist now either :/


----------



## VieraSky

I have been in maternity pants for weeks XD


----------



## Foreign Chick

Huggles<<<< my thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope it all resolves itself! Congratulations on team :pink:


----------



## KittenLifter

Huggles, hoping everything turns out as boring as it can. Thinking of you. :flower:



Reiko_ctu said:


> Is anyone committing to any names yet? I think I nailed Dh down. Peter James for a boy and Summer Anne for a girl.

We are SO STUMPED on names. Tons of girl ideas. Zero boy ideas, still. I'm so impressed with folks who have already narrowed it down or decided!



cheluzal said:


> I have oodles in my amazon cart BUT we have to be moved to the new house by next Monday! Hubs has been making trips but now he has a bad cold (yikes). Movers come Monday for last, big stuff...and I haven't been helpful.

Having JUST finished moving a few weeks ago, I feel you on this one! My acupuncturist asked a few weeks ago how moving was going; she hoped I wasn't doing too much lifting. I said my husband had really been doing everything, and I...uh, had been saying "thank you" a lot. She was delighted. Told me gratitude was super good for the baby. "Happy baby. Smart baby." I dropped a lot of "hey sorry I was useless" guilt that day (and I wasn't feeling NEAR as lousy as you). Highly recommend viewing it as an opportunity to practice gratitude!




cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> chel, hang in there. Situational depression is still depression. Hoping you have some good support around (husband & others)? <3
> 
> I've never experienced true depression before. I'm coming out of it and I'll be fine, but being stuck inside/in bed for over 5 weeks was brutal.
> 
> Husband is a saint and doing everything! And I have a few close friends I talk/text to daily, but I try not to burden them too much. That's why I like this place. A place to vent of people in the exact same spot as I.
> 
> Being 40, most of my friends' kids are starting high school, rofl.Click to expand...

Cabin fever is the worst. And having peers in a similar place is the best. Win some, lose some!


----------



## KittenLifter

As for us...we had our NT scan today! Or, uh, we were supposed to. Oh my goodness, I am so annoyed AGAIN.

So we're working with really great homebirth midwives, having transferred stuff over from my primary care folks at ~9 weeks. And all the ultrasounds/labwork are at the hospital real close to us. A few crossed wires so far, but seemed fine.

First ultrasound should have been a screening scan, but was just dating. (I now know why and it's for irritating reasons that seem like they should have been caught. Whatever.) This scan ALSO should have been an NT scan, but a few weeks ago, the hospital's scheduler was so determined to get us back to back appointments (ultrasound & genetic counselor) that she pushed us out to the "last possible day." Spoiler! It's already too late. This little bud is literally, like, two millimeters too long now. SIGH

So we're doing other stuff. And we got to see this kid again, and that was legit cool, and our tech was awesome and printed a zillion photos, and WHOA they are so much bigger than they were three weeks ago.

Also our genetic counselor was just awesome, super knowledgeable, adapted quickly to the fact that we're both super curious about everything. (We are very "more knowledge means more calm" people.) Learned more about a heart rhythm disorder that I have (never shown any symptoms, but it came up with my brother, so I got tested). Turns out pregnancy can do weird things with it, too! And I had no idea (or forgot?) it's a dominant trait, so.

Oy. So glad I took the afternoon off work entirely.


----------



## Huggles

Kittenlifter - sorry you again couldn't get an NT measurement. So annoying they made with too late . So glad the genetic counselor was great though and you got a good scan and good info.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thinking of you today Huggles. Hope your app goes well! What time is it?


----------



## ricschick

Huggles hope everything turns out ok today!!! My sister inlaw had a scan when she was pregnant with her boy and In one side of his head didn't have enough water but thankfully it all caught up with itself. I really hope it was just a bad angle. 
What time is your scan? Xx

Kitten how annoying they couldn't do the nt part of the scan!! Silly people!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 12 weeks Ricschick!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Huggles-I wish you the best at your appointment. Hopefully it is an issue that will resolve itself and not require any additional interventions. Congrats on the girl though! Send some of those pink vibes my way:)

Cheluzal-good luck with the move. I am SO happy ours is over. It was giving me so much anxiety with how sick I felt. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Kitten <<< sorry you didn't get to take measurements for NT, but glad baby looked good! Share some pix!!!

Claire <<< Happy 12 weeks :flow: 

Happy humpday ladies xx


----------



## Huggles

My journey here is over :cry:
Heart problems are seriously major, not really compatible with life, with no chance of a good outcome. Will have to now face termination :( have to see gyne tomorrow to discuss.


----------



## ricschick

Oh huggles I'm so so sorry! I can't imagine what your going through. I'm so sorry I'm heartbroken for you I really am. Xxxxxxxx &#128549;


----------



## ChibiLena

Oh huggles I am so so sorry to hear that! Nobody should have to face that!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh Huggles I'm so so sorry. I have no words. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Oh Huggles..... Can't find the right words to express my sadness...
Will be praying for you, for comfort in this devastating time.

God bless~


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm so so so sorry Huggles. My heart breaks for you. Sending lots of love.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Huggles I am so sorry. You will be truly missed by all of us and we will be praying for your rainbow baby... words can't even express how sorry we are and how our hearts go out to you. Could be any of us at this point. 

(I do know many people who have delivered a baby with terminal defects and their hours in the hospital were precious to them if you don't want to terminate. But I understand it's hard to go through pregnancy knowing the baby will not be with you forever.)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well that's a depressing note to wake up to. So sad. I hate that we're almost second trimester and we can still lose friends. Pregnancy is such a roller coaster.


----------



## ricschick

It really is :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Huggles my heart is broken for you. Im so sorry and just want to wrap you in a hug. 
I hope the hospital staff have good training in loss and treat you with love and compassion. 
In Canada we have what is called the PAIL network that is set up to help those going through pregnancy and infant loss. The group I attended and facilitator did wonders to help me. When you are ready it may be something that helps.


----------



## KittenLifter

Huggles said:


> My journey here is over :cry:
> Heart problems are seriously major, not really compatible with life, with no chance of a good outcome. Will have to now face termination :( have to see gyne tomorrow to discuss.

Oh no no no, Huggles. I'm so sorry. I've been almost cry-proof so far this pregnancy, but this brought tears to my eyes. Sending love to you and your family. <3



Reiko_ctu said:


> Well that's a depressing note to wake up to. So sad. I hate that we're almost second trimester and we can still lose friends. Pregnancy is such a roller coaster.

This! I'm so grateful to have this group, and to have had it since so early on, but it does mean that my visibility into what can go wrong has increased significantly. I keep thinking that this happens out in the rest of the world, too, I just rarely saw it before. And I don't know most of those people. But with you all...it's different now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KItten unfortunately it feels like a percentage game... in a group like this where we start from our bfps there will be a certain amount that miscarry or have complications... we had a lot in my June 2013 group. I was one of that number in oct 2014. It's so sad that we can't all have a h&h 9 months together :(


----------



## ricschick

It really does bring it home, it's just heartbreaking&#128549;


----------



## Wicky78

Huggles, I am so sorry for your news. It is so heartbreaking! :cry: I hope you have some fantastic caregivers who pamper and support you through this. We're still here for you if you need our support, but I also understand not wanting to stay in the group if it causes more pain. 

I also want to acknowledge how this news has impacted all of us, and hope that everyone can take a minute (or 10) to take care of ourselves. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHudson

Reiko_ctu said:


> KItten unfortunately it feels like a percentage game... in a group like this where we start from our bfps there will be a certain amount that miscarry or have complications... we had a lot in my June 2013 group. I was one of that number in oct 2014. It's so sad that we can't all have a h&h 9 months together :(

This exactly. I've been that percentage twice myself. It's so sad. I wish it didn't happen.


----------



## brw2016

So sorry Huggles!!! I can't imagine.... I know of a few ladies who had babies with simular problems and they didn't terminate. I know they cherish the moments they had with their baby after it was born, and I've even heard cases of things being found on an ultrasound that later was healed. I truly hope you can find some comfort through all this! Praying God helps you.


----------



## Ms_Friendly

I'm so sorry Huggles. I am keeping you in my thoughts. <3


----------



## VieraSky

Huggles I am so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through, but know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is well. 

I have my NT as scan this morning and ever since Huggles' news yesterday I've been really anxious about it. I've tossed and turned all night and just generally feel a bit pants. I'm sure everything is fine but my brain really likes to taunt me with "what if" :/


----------



## ricschick

Broken I feel the same didn't sleep well at all , mine is today too. I'm sure all will be fine for both of us &#129310;&#127995; 

Happy 14 weeks kitten. Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 14 weeks kitten! 

Had my scan. Baby wouldn't stay still, they really struggled to get any measurements cos baby rolled over and just showed off her back and bum :haha: 

I had all my bloods done as well. Which took ages and multiple stabs to get. Ouch!! 

Baby is 100% fine though, still growing on track with the due date. I have a beautiful pic of baby rubbing their eyes. Lovely. I'll post it in the fb group. Hubs got to see all the bouncing about, he loved it. 

I feel so relived now. I finally got my rainbow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Broken!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Happy 14 weeks Kitten :flower: 

Broken<<<< that's great news <3


----------



## ricschick

Fantastic news broken!! Xxx

Hour and 20mins til mine!!


----------



## MrsHudson

Great news Broken!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Fingers crossed Ricschick! Everything will be grand. Sending you some fidget baby vibes!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay for the scans! GL ricschick!!

Glad your mind is at ease now Broken. It is scary at this point when you can start to see things wrong. I hope my 20 week scan is all good as well. 

Last night I had a dream I had triplets!!! ... then realized I was watching This Is Us right before I went to bed XP


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you Reiko. I think it was combo of Huggles' awfully sad news and my own paranoia that things have gone wrong so many times I didn't believe it could go right. 

Even now, I've seen baby 3 times and I know they're here and okay it still doesn't feel real. I'm hoping it'll feel more real once I start feeling real kicks but I suspect I won't believe I'm having my rainbow until they're in my arms. 

We've booked our 20 week scan for the 19th of Dec. (I'll actually be 19 weeks but hey ho) because we got in before Christmas we've opted not to go private and save the money. 

We also got our old pram out today to check it over. We ummed about buying a new one but I think ours just needs a good clean and some wd40 and it'll be grand.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken were scan buddies! Dec 19 too! I think 2:15 for us. 

Afm I have to laugh at my boobs... my girls both nursed for 18 months and after why we're done I basically weighed nothing so I had no boobs! I forgot that pregnancy changes them so much -- it and hilarious to see themmoverflowing my bra after so long of them being itty bitty XD


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Scan buddies! Mines at 4pm. Got to ask my dad to watch DS so DH can actually come to all the scan. They were pretty much booked up all over Christmas. 

Omg my boobs were pretty big to begin with, now it's a joke! Hubs has never been happier :haha: still won't have sex with me though :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

All was great!! Baby was wriggling and kicking away!! It really was lovely!! Measurements all look good too. She put me forward by 5 days so baby is due on the 19th may now. 
20 week scan booked for the 2nd January :happydance:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Aww lovely stuff! I'm so pleased Ricschick


----------



## MrsHudson

Yay ricschick!

I delcine genetic testing except the 20 week anatomy scan but I will get one to my stupid cyst Tuesday. I'm sure I'll get a peak at the bubs.

I seriously might cry today. All week I've been sick and I'm so over it! I'm wondering if this is a peak before it peters out once I turn 12 weeks. I just can't do this anymore. It's so awful. I haven't thrown up today but I feel like I should in hopes I'll feel better. I'm trying to clean upstairs and I keep having to stop. I'm so done with this :cry:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Lovely scan pic Clair <3


----------



## ricschick

Thanks everyone it's such a relief!! 

Hope you feel better Mrs Hudson!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Beautiful pic ricschick!

Mrs I&#8217;m sorry you are feeling so crappy! Even though I&#8217;m better than I was I still have moments of gagging and nausea that are pissing me off.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsHudson I'm so sorry! I really hope you're better in the next few weeks... it's so hard!!

Ricschick what a cutie!! I do have to guess pink though eep!! They are still messing with due dates at these scans?? That is so silly!! They better not do that at my 20 week!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Huggles- NO!!! I seriously thought it was going to be nothing. I am so sorry. It&#8217;s extremely unfair that you have to go through this. 

MrsHudson- sorry about your sickness. I&#8217;m having a bad day mentally myself. I told myself I wouldn&#8217;t get upset when I hit 12 wks and the sickness was still around. But I&#8217;m upset anyway. The past two days have been absolutely awful. I&#8217;m a useless human being because of the nausea and I feel like my whole family is suffering because of it. I don&#8217;t understand how the sickness can still be bad at this point...aren&#8217;t we done having hormone surges? Isn&#8217;t the placenta supposed to be functioning?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

mrsstrezy said:


> Huggles- NO!!! I seriously thought it was going to be nothing. I am so sorry. Its extremely unfair that you have to go through this.
> 
> MrsHudson- sorry about your sickness. Im having a bad day mentally myself. I told myself I wouldnt get upset when I hit 12 wks and the sickness was still around. But Im upset anyway. The past two days have been absolutely awful. Im a useless human being because of the nausea and I feel like my whole family is suffering because of it. I dont understand how the sickness can still be bad at this point...arent we done having hormone surges? Isnt the placenta supposed to be functioning?

I know with my first I was sick until 26 weeks. Vomited EVERY DAY from week 5 - week 26!! With my second I probably only threw up around 10 times and I was better by 16 weeks. Who knows what's causing it! It's not HCG at that point! I had crazy high HCG this time so I'm sure that's why I had HG and it's gotten a lot better since placenta started up. Still feeling yucky though but I wonder if it will completely clear at 16 weeks like it did last time. Oh how I wish! I could still throw up nightly if I wasn't fighting it so much. It's hard when you have other little ones around because you end up neglecting them so much!


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken & ricschick, so glad to hear the good news about your scans!

And ricschick, so funny that they moved your due date...found out a couple days ago that the first ultrasound had moved my due date 5 days earlier, but no one ever told me, and I'm pretty sure of when I ovulated, so the midwives are going off that...we'll see. Part science, part magic.

MrsHudson, hope you feel better soon! It's like the end of the first trimester figures it had better get its kicks in now. Hrmph.


Over here...our cat continues to get cuddlier, especially in the morning, especially on my hands at the computer. Oh well.

Had another midwife appointment today with one of the ones we hadn't met yet; she's also a nutritionist so we talked food and nutrition. Given my probable-PCOS (the OB I saw, the second time I saw her, shrugged and said "yeah that seems pretty possible" when I asked her if she'd screened me for PCOS; no one has given me an official diagnosis), she wants to be really proactive about blood sugar. Everything's been fine so far, but it's easier to work on it now than at 28 weeks!

She suggested getting a glucometer if I want, and ignoring that idea if I don't. But it's an opportunity to do science so I think I'll give that a shot. Someone in here had experience with them...Reiko? Would love any info or advice you have!

CanNOT figure out how to have productive work days when I have midwife or ultrasound appointments. At least they're not frequent.


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you ladies so much for sympathizing with me. I'm so grateful to be having what seems to be a healthy pregnancy but first tri and even half of second is the pits. I feel guilty because I snap at ds and can't do things with him like I used to. I just need it to end. 

Reiko I was the same with ds so that keeps me grounded. This pregnancy isn't that bad but I also have a toddler now and can't just lay around like I want.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KItten yes I've been taking my blood sugars for 3 pregnancies now so lots of experience with that. It's given me lots of peace of mind this time around, I am still on s normal diet and even eating lots of carbs and I haven't had any high readings yet. I didn't last time until 20ish weeks so I'd expect similar this time, but I still check because I've heard stories of early 2nd tri diagnosis of GD. As soon as I start getting highs I will take my 2 hr GTT to get a GD diagnosis and then I can be referred to the dietician if I like but I doubt I'll use her. 

It's super easy to do and just feels like a pin prick on your finger. But if you're purchasing one without a prescription/insurance to cover it it's expensive. That would be the only downfall in my opinion. Test strips are close to 80 cents each so if you're taking it a couple times a day it adds up. 

It's good that your mw wants to be proactive because even slightly high sugars if going unnoticed will pack the pounds on your baby. My sister was a labour and delivery nurse (she's in pediatrics now) but she said she saw lots of moms who were undiagnosed GD and really big babies.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Is everyone feeling kicksnow? I still can't feel this stinkin babe at all. Bellys growing so I know the babe is doing ok but wondering if there's other concerns why I wouldn't feel movement yet!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Sorry to hear about your misery Mrs.Hudson :hugs: don't feel bad about being snappy with DS, he won't remember a thing. Nothing but joy once he obtains the title of "BIG Brother" hope its gets better soon. I've also been snappy this pregnancy and I felt so guilty to let my frustration out on my girls. I've actually prayed for patience and I swear, I never been calmer in my life! xx

I've been feeling movement since mid 11 weeks, barely tho, and also not daily. In the last few days it's been more intense.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I&#8217;m not feeling anything yet due to the anterior placenta. With dd and ds2 I felt noticeable bubbles from 12-13 weeks on. If I really concentrate I feel an odd quivering that I believe to be baby because it&#8217;s in the eve after I eat but I might be trying too hard to feel something and making it up lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

If I sit in certain positions I'm almost positive I can feel baby, but my scan yesterday went on for ages, with a full bladder and the lady pushing on my stomach and I could SEE baby moving but couldn't feel a thing. So I think I'm just desperate to feel something I'm imagining it.


----------



## ricschick

I've felt baby move but not often, and felt it once yesterday at the us. Don't forget it's not common to feel baby so early on so don't worry plus if baby is lying with its feet towards your back you won't feel it either. 

I have to have the GGT test this time too, it will be my first time the biggest baby I've had is 9lb 1.5 how about you ladies?? 

Woke up to a banging headache this morning and I still feel sicky on and off and I'm still quite tired too!! Could quite easily go to sleep now!!! 

Anyone putting their Christmas tree &#127876; up yet? Think ours will be up by the weekend lol!! X


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

This baby is probably lying feet to face at this point. Such a fidget bum! I'm half excited and half dreading when I feel proper movement cos there will be lots!! 

I have to have GGT too. But that's for my weight. My DS was 8lb 2oz, so not massive. I want the midwife I saw yesterday to do my bloods for GGT, because she actually listened to me about my crap veins and only had 2 goes before going deeper into my arm and getting all the blood she needed. It wasn't even any more painful, but it meant I wasn't sat there being stabbed forever. 

I woke up with a headache too Ricschick. I slept so badly last night too, awake from 1-3:30 then horrible nightmares until I got up. Awful. 

Our &#55356;&#57220; is going up last week of November. Just before DS birthday. I take it down the day after Boxing Day so I like to give him plenty of time to enjoy it.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Huggles, I am so so sorry to read your news :(

It is lovely to see some scans too.

I can't feel any movement, I am in that weird don't really feel pregnant anymore stage. Anterior placenta here too!

In my 17th week I have THREE appointments; WTH? I called the hospital yesterday to ask why I had an Obs appt and it is my priority status for ticking risk boxes by being a chub (BMI = 35.2 so I could do with getting that under 35 - weird thing is I have dropped two dress sizes so I don't look as big as that IYKWIM?) and this antibody malarky.

Still, I am grateful they are so vigilant and that I work somewhere that are great about me needing time off!!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> KItten yes I've been taking my blood sugars for 3 pregnancies now so lots of experience with that. It's given me lots of peace of mind this time around, I am still on s normal diet and even eating lots of carbs and I haven't had any high readings yet. I didn't last time until 20ish weeks so I'd expect similar this time, but I still check because I've heard stories of early 2nd tri diagnosis of GD. As soon as I start getting highs I will take my 2 hr GTT to get a GD diagnosis and then I can be referred to the dietician if I like but I doubt I'll use her.
> 
> It's super easy to do and just feels like a pin prick on your finger. But if you're purchasing one without a prescription/insurance to cover it it's expensive. That would be the only downfall in my opinion. Test strips are close to 80 cents each so if you're taking it a couple times a day it adds up.
> 
> It's good that your mw wants to be proactive because even slightly high sugars if going unnoticed will pack the pounds on your baby. My sister was a labour and delivery nurse (she's in pediatrics now) but she said she saw lots of moms who were undiagnosed GD and really big babies.

Where I am, test strips are an over the counter thing, so insurance doesn't cover them. Darn things are more expensive than the machine you use!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera so expensive! Between opks, hpts, diclectin, and GD supplies this baby will have cost me a fortune by the time they arrive XP

Hope you all have a restful weekend!! I *think* I felt baby move tonight... counting down 39 days till I get to see the creature in there!!

And tomorrow is Nov 11.... Lest we forget xx


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko_ctu said:


> Is everyone feeling kicksnow? I still can't feel this stinkin babe at all. Bellys growing so I know the babe is doing ok but wondering if there's other concerns why I wouldn't feel movement yet!!

Not a thing yet! But it's first everything for me, so I'm not expecting much yet. Buuut I fancy myself perceptive about my own body, so I've been concentrating really hard when I'm still sometimes. And then I feel a little bubble...and then inevitably, I rip a pretty good fart. Oh well! 



ricschick said:


> Anyone putting their Christmas tree ð up yet? Think ours will be up by the weekend lol!! X

I cannot even imagine a Christmas tree yet!! Ha! The grumpy American in me is like "no, no Christmas anything until after Thanksgiving," and that's not until November 23rd this year (which is on the early side). The shops are all in fine Christmas gear and have been since just before Halloween. Hrmph.

We also typically get a live tree (rented from a local nursery!), so it can only be inside for a couple weeks, anyway. Excited to finally have room for more than a sad little Charlie Brown tree!!



VieraSky said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> KItten yes I've been taking my blood sugars for 3 pregnancies now so lots of experience with that. It's given me lots of peace of mind this time around, I am still on s normal diet and even eating lots of carbs and I haven't had any high readings yet. I didn't last time until 20ish weeks so I'd expect similar this time, but I still check because I've heard stories of early 2nd tri diagnosis of GD. As soon as I start getting highs I will take my 2 hr GTT to get a GD diagnosis and then I can be referred to the dietician if I like but I doubt I'll use her.
> 
> It's super easy to do and just feels like a pin prick on your finger. But if you're purchasing one without a prescription/insurance to cover it it's expensive. That would be the only downfall in my opinion. Test strips are close to 80 cents each so if you're taking it a couple times a day it adds up.
> 
> It's good that your mw wants to be proactive because even slightly high sugars if going unnoticed will pack the pounds on your baby. My sister was a labour and delivery nurse (she's in pediatrics now) but she said she saw lots of moms who were undiagnosed GD and really big babies.
> 
> Where I am, test strips are an over the counter thing, so insurance doesn't cover them. Darn things are more expensive than the machine you use!Click to expand...

Reiko, thanks for the insight! I'm kind of assuming insurance wouldn't cover it but I sort of wonder if there might be a way to swing it. (They won't cover ANYTHING homebirth related, so I'm irritated enough.)

Viera, thanks for the additional insight! And I'd missed that you're in Oregon too!!! Yay!



Reiko_ctu said:


> Viera so expensive! Between opks, hpts, diclectin, and GD supplies this baby will have cost me a fortune by the time they arrive XP
> 
> Hope you all have a restful weekend!! I *think* I felt baby move tonight... counting down 39 days till I get to see the creature in there!!
> 
> And tomorrow is Nov 11.... Lest we forget xx

I keep reading "GD" as a swear and then I have to remind myself that it's not just an abbreviated curse. But yes. I had finally almost started using OPKs (it seemed like a waste! I hadn't ovulated in a year! And then finally had a late one the month before we conceived), and I am that weirdo who took a single pregnancy test and called it good, but boy...trying to err on the safe side with blood sugar could make up for it. Actually, heck, all the acupuncture totally already has. What's money for, anyway.

::falls down a google hole:: Ah, Remembrance Day is like our Memorial Day in May, then! But it's interesting that these November ones are timed the same.

I work with at least four veterans (two fairly young, two much older) and am so glad that folks always remember to thank them. Except inevitably someone does on Memorial Day, too, and they say "that's very kind except we're not dead."


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kitten Nov 11, 1918 at 11 am was the declared end of WWI which is why I think Europe and canada both observe it. I think the Americans already had a Memorial Day before then or I'm sure they'd observe it too! I believe Memorial Day was the end of the civil war? Or is that wrong? We don't get much American history up here in Canada


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko_ctu said:


> Kitten Nov 11, 1918 at 11 am was the declared end of WWI which is why I think Europe and canada both observe it. I think the Americans already had a Memorial Day before then or I'm sure they'd observe it too! I believe Memorial Day was the end of the civil war? Or is that wrong? We don't get much American history up here in Canada

I second this from the UK. I know you have veterans days for living veterans and Memorial Day to celebrate those who have fallen. But I don't know if they are related to any wars or anything. 
We don't get taught a great deal about American history here. Hardly anything tbh. Other than slavery. But not the civil war. Ironically, we don't learn a lot about your Independence Day either. Maybe we're still salty :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kitten how expensive is it to have a home birth? I take for granted our health care until I think about Americans and the crap system that is in place. Our taxes might be higher but it&#8217;s worth it to not have to stress when health care is needed. 

Ricschick I love that you are getting your tree up so early but I also struggle with doing it too soon. Not for any good reason other than it then seems like we are waiting for Christmas forever. My dd has been vibrating about Christmas since about September so I don&#8217;t know if putting it up too early would be a good thing or a daily question of &#8216;is it Christmas?&#8217; Lol
I&#8217;m starting to get uncomfortable while sleeping and I&#8217;m not even big yet. I mean my belly looks about 6 months along but it&#8217;s not filled with baby yet. 
How much have you all gained? I&#8217;ve only gained 3 lbs. I know being sick has probably been a factor and not losing weight is a good thing but it just seems low. I had weight to lose so probably not a bad thing.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hello! Trying to catch up here, left it too long!

Huggles Im so sorry, I cant imagine how you must be feeling. Sending lots of hugs XX 

Loving the recent scan pics!

Sorry to hear of those that are sick still. I was majorly sick last night but thats the first time in a whole week woop! Im slightly less tired now too. My boobs are enormous and sore and my belly is huge!! Haha 

Im feeling lots of movement now, lying in bed last night and could feel stronger wiggles, its lovely! Definitely earlier this time, I was only just feeling flutters at 12/13 weeks last time. This time felt them at 10 weeks!

Despite all that it still doesnt quite feel real. We told the girls and theyre over the moon, my youngest wont leave me alone and keeps kissing my belly saying love you baby too cute!! Gender scan on 1st December and we are taking them with us &#128522;


----------



## emzywemzy83

Oh and crimbo tree goes up 1st weekend in December in our house


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready as of 12 weeks I had lost 3 lbs, I won't weigh myself again till I'm at the mw dec 4. I will probably have gained a few lbs back but generally I gain less than 20 and back to normal weight about 1 week after baby! But I still need to wear a size up in bras and pants until my ribs and pelvis go back to normal for a few months. Controlling your carb intake for GD will keep your weight down!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Happy Saturday all 

I have already gained 10lbs which of 5 lbs must be boobies 3 lbs butt and the remaining 2 lbs belly :p

Hope every one has a great weekend :flow:


----------



## cheluzal

Popping in to say we had our scan yesterday. Baby measured right on exact day: 13 weeks. 160 heartbeat. Didn't see dr (no appointments so f/u on Tuesday) but tech did say, "looks good." I'm hoping she would never say that if something was wrong!

Hubs is still sick as a dog and I'm miraculously avoiding it, so we didn't hold hands or kiss or hug, but he liked it. Baby was jumping a little here and there then got tired of the paparazzi and turned its back on us, lol--too cute! No gender so we'll get that in late December.

I was scheduled for GD test but was too nauseous to try it so we pushed it back to the 20th.

Monday is last day of moving and I think I might take off work to help.

Still nauseous off and on, especially if I don't eat every 2 hours, but I'm feeling relief--finally! Still taking night pill and munching Rolaids like candy. 
Yesterday I ate a Chik-Fil-A breakfast biscuit and it was the best thing I've eaten in 2 months! I wanted more. Then I slept too long and got sick. I'll be sooo glad when I have full taste buds and a genuine appetite again. The woozy tummy and icky mouth are beyond ridiculous at this point.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm so glad you're feeling more like yourself now! I have my fingers firmly crossed things are going to improve now and you can enjoy being pg! Great news on the scan as well. Glad you got some wriggly baby.


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal great news on the scan!! Hope dh feels better soon and you manage to avoid it!! But glad things are getting better!! 

Emzy we're taking our children to the gender scan too on the 9th Dec! 

I'm sorry to say ladies but our tree and decs are up lol!!! We love the lead up to Christmas &#127876; and our kids love them up too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So annoyed with my DH. I got the day off for Remembrance Day today and he says he wants to work because he has a lot to do and since I'm home anyways... well first off I think it's disrespectful of him to not acknowledge nov 11 and then on top of it, did I really want to be left alone with the kids like every other day of the week? On top of it, the house was a mess when he left and he was stroppy when he got home because it wasn't cleaned up. yeah you're leaving me alone all day and then expect me to clean up the house? Ugh!! I know I sound entitled but he's just on my nerves and he thinks now that I'm in the second trimester he can basically sod off and leave me on my own with the house and kids!! Ok he doesn't think that but I'm just mad at him. I'm exhausted and still sick and I know he thinks I'm just being lazy.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko dh and I got in to it last night and he made some stupid comment like &#8216;I don&#8217;t complain about you lying around, feeling exhausted and not getting anything done!&#8217;
If looks could kill he would be dead right now. I didn&#8217;t even respond as I thought you stupid ass, that one you will pay for! Might be a trip after baby is old enough, might be a large purchase, might be whatever the hell I want it to be because you&#8217;re a moron and deserve what&#8217;s coming your way. Bahahaha!!! Hormones make me a miserable a-hole...and today I&#8217;m ok with that.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I get they are putting up with a lot from us... but my husband has always been like "if you can handle the nausea I can handle the extra work" well then don't bug me about the work then!!


----------



## VieraSky

My 6 year old wanted to say good night to the baby. I told him of course he could, but instead of talking to my tummy like he usually does he opened up my mouth and said 'goodnight baby!' down my throat :haha:

I keep thinking I'm feeling kicks and I have this moment of 'OH!' but then it ends up being gas and I become disappointed :haha:

My OH gets grumpy about the state our house is in. I do my best to keep up (I try to at least keep the kitchen tidy) and he's usually good about not blaming me for the mess ("You're pregnant honey, I don't expect you to do all this by yourself") but SOMETIMES it gets through and then there's hell to pay from me


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko_ctu said:


> Kitten Nov 11, 1918 at 11 am was the declared end of WWI which is why I think Europe and canada both observe it. I think the Americans already had a Memorial Day before then or I'm sure they'd observe it too! I believe Memorial Day was the end of the civil war? Or is that wrong? We don't get much American history up here in Canada

Haven't the foggiest, honestly. I had what I'm sure was a very good US History class in high school, and it bored me to tears, and I remember almost none of it. (I had a world history teacher who said "US history is all just wars; world history gets things like 'let's invent math,' and that's just much more interesting.")

America does weird things with semi-global holidays anyway. Labor Day on the 1st of May, relating to the labor movement? Oh no; let's have it on the first Monday in September and make it about barbecues!



ReadynWaiting said:


> Kitten how expensive is it to have a home birth? I take for granted our health care until I think about Americans and the crap system that is in place. Our taxes might be higher but itâs worth it to not have to stress when health care is needed.
> 
> Ricschick I love that you are getting your tree up so early but I also struggle with doing it too soon. Not for any good reason other than it then seems like we are waiting for Christmas forever. My dd has been vibrating about Christmas since about September so I donât know if putting it up too early would be a good thing or a daily question of âis it Christmas?â Lol
> Iâm starting to get uncomfortable while sleeping and Iâm not even big yet. I mean my belly looks about 6 months along but itâs not filled with baby yet.
> How much have you all gained? Iâve only gained 3 lbs. I know being sick has probably been a factor and not losing weight is a good thing but it just seems low. I had weight to lose so probably not a bad thing.

Ahahahaha. Oh man. Uh, if I'd chosen different insurance a few months ago, it probably would have been in-network and a LOT cheaper. (This is the first place I've worked where there even IS a choice; everywhere else has just had one option.) And open enrollment was in August, right around when we conceived.

Between prenatal visits (covered out-of-network) & the birth itself (covered not at all, because my insurance company cherrypicked their evidence about homebirth), we'll end up paying $3500+ if I remember correctly. (But not if we end up with a hospital transfer, in which case the hospital gets paid for the birth by our insurance, and the midwives get paid an hourly rate, which is dramatically less.)

That's about the ballpark we expected (actually kind of on the low end). But I still freaked out mightily at first. My husband mentioned that he still has an HSA though (Health Savings Account; it's a pre-tax savings account that can only be used for healthcare expenses, but the approved expenses are defined by the IRS, not an insurance company). So that'll take care of more than half of it. But jeez.

American healthcare is a clustermess. I was a lot more understanding about it until I spent a year in France in my early 20s, and interacted with THAT system, and learned more about it (it's good as is, and then something like 92% of French people also have private insurance). Yeah, there are pluses and minuses to every system, but nearly all my friends who've had to file for bankruptcy had to do so because of medical emergencies. And it follows them around for years, making it nigh impossible to get credit for anything.

THIS IS ME SHAKING MY FISTS IN CAPITAL LETTERSSSSS

Meanwhile, I lost two pounds then gained five, so I guess I'm right around +3 right now, too!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My DH has thankfully not said anything to me about being lazy or laying around. But that's for 2 reasons, 1: he's lived with and dealt with me when I had depression so severe I couldn't even get out of bed & 2: he's a bloody slob who doesn't care what the house looks likes. 
So although he's not bitching, he's not helping either. 

He does keep laughing at me when I say pregnancy makes me crazy though. I'm waiting for the first time he take my food and I scream and cry at him. Maybe he'll believe me then. I keep telling him but he doesn't listen.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko_ctu said:


> So annoyed with my DH. I got the day off for Remembrance Day today and he says he wants to work because he has a lot to do and since I'm home anyways... well first off I think it's disrespectful of him to not acknowledge nov 11 and then on top of it, did I really want to be left alone with the kids like every other day of the week? On top of it, the house was a mess when he left and he was stroppy when he got home because it wasn't cleaned up. yeah you're leaving me alone all day and then expect me to clean up the house? Ugh!! I know I sound entitled but he's just on my nerves and he thinks now that I'm in the second trimester he can basically sod off and leave me on my own with the house and kids!! Ok he doesn't think that but I'm just mad at him. I'm exhausted and still sick and I know he thinks I'm just being lazy.

I arranged my sons visitation with his dad around Remembrance Day on the 11th and the remembrance ceremony today on the 12th. My other half had never watched the ceremony and only wears a poppy because I buy him one. It used to make me mad, but I've given up now. My son sits and watches with me and wears a poppy. It's frustrating though.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Viera-that is too cute! 

Reiko- happy 15 weeks. 

Kitten-at least you are prepared for the expense coming your way.


----------



## ricschick

Men simply don't understand do they!! I manage to get the basics done on bad days so he doesn't say anything about the house but he often tells me how miserable I am lol but not in A horrible way he's quite patient with me. 

Dosed til about 10am this morning which was nice but I woke at 7 so uncomfortable!! My back is sore and sleeping on my sides is starting to make my sides hurt lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BrokenfoREVer said:


> My DH has thankfully not said anything to me about being lazy or laying around. But that's for 2 reasons, 1: he's lived with and dealt with me when I had depression so severe I couldn't even get out of bed & 2: he's a bloody slob who doesn't care what the house looks likes.
> So although he's not bitching, he's not helping either.
> 
> He does keep laughing at me when I say pregnancy makes me crazy though. I'm waiting for the first time he take my food and I scream and cry at him. Maybe he'll believe me then. I keep telling him but he doesn't listen.

Last night my husband got me Dairy Queen ice cream and gave me a metal spoon from our drawer rather than the red plastic spoon and I complained to him. I wanted the red one! That's a crazy preggo thing I think?? Lol!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I would probably cry about it Reiko so I'm going to say probably lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well I switched from my fat jeans to maternity jeans and my old maternity jeans just didn't fit right. They were supposedly skinnies but were pretty baggy. So we went shopping this afternoon and got nice skinny mat jeans and leggings and a new top. I have lot s of old Mat shirts and a nice chunky open sweater that I wear for my whole pregnancy. But I'm so glad I have pants that fit now!! Yay!!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko I had to get new pants too. My pregnancy weight gain is so different this time around


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricschick I'm sorry you're getting sore already! I am a tiny bit too which is early for me. I made it till 18 weeks before waddling last time and I'm already close to it because of the pgp!! Getting hit with a bit of pregnancy insomnia too which doesn't help... and kids up in the night still... just tired constantly. But it is what it is. I'm enjoying not being nauseous 24/7 anymore so that's a plus!! Getting closer to my next mw Appt and scan so every day that passes is a day closer :D

KItten babies are so expensive in the US!! I'm glad everything's free in Canada so I can have as many as I like XD. I mean it's all paid for in our taxes but still, my
Homebirth won't cost me any more than a hospital birth would! Last time we had our baby in the van, I wonder what that would've cost in the states!? Lol!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm having hip pain and lots of back pain. But I have back issues anyway. It's still not ideal and I'm not looking forward to later on when I'm much bigger. I struggled with my son. 

Ahhh it is what it is isn't it. Happy 14 weeks to me!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

As of last week I was about 8lb down since conception or about 5lb down since I found out - Pretty steady the last few weeks but had a higgeldy piggeldy week last week with being in a show. Expecting a gain at SW today.

I'm not hell bent on losing much, but if I can get my BMI under 35 for my 17th week I may escape the GTT!


----------



## ricschick

broken I suffer with my bank too so bending over is getting very sore too! oh well its a good excuse to sit on the sofa and do nothing lol!!:haha: happy 14 weeks!

I have to have the GTT because my bmi is 31! but I spose include thaits my 6th baby that's probably why too. (and I have big babies):shrug:

im not sure if I feel worse now then I did in 1st tri?! I think im more tired and feel pretty crap today have no energy and feel quite sicky today:sleep:
my next appointment isn't til the 20th dec was meant to be a 16 week apt with the consultant but she was available til almost 3 weeks later!! :wacko: thank goodness we have a gender scan booked for the 9th dec so I get to see baby again.:happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I&#8217;ve been in maternity pants for a good couple of weeks already! My body has been pregnant a lot over the past 3 years so I imagine it just popped out because of that. I&#8217;m also really short and therefore have a little torso. My niece did tell me last night that people probably just think I&#8217;m fat right now because I don&#8217;t have that definite big baby bump yet lol. 
Ricschick I&#8217;m still felling a tad crappy too. Yesterday I was vomiting again. The nausea is much better but my stomach still feels like it wants to reject stuff every so often. My fingers are crossed for that 2nd tri glow but I&#8217;m not going to hold my breath haha. 
Happy 14 weeks Broken! Looks like we are on to 2nd tri.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Happy 2nd Tri ladies! Ready I'm sorry you're sick still. I've had some close calls but able to keep the food in thank goodness. I've been eating like crazy, last night I ate hot wings and a whole pizza when we went out for dinner, but I figure I need to gain some weight before my GD diagnosis slows down my eating and I stop gaining lol.

So for the GTT, in the UK you only have to get it when you're over a certain BMI? Honestly that's kind of a dangerous policy. My BMI is below 18 and I have gotten it twice before. Here they test everyone regardless of risk factors because it can be just totally random. Of course you can refuse any test you don't want! I wouldn't even know I had it if I hadn't taken the test the first time. And I don't think previous pregnancies can dictate if you'll get it or not. I had a friend who got it for #2 but not #1 or #3!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I believe it's if your bmi is over 35 you get the GTT in the uk. 

Anyone experienced dizzyness or fainting? Very nearly fainted walking DS home from school. I picked my friends son up for a cuddle and just felt extremely lightheaded and had to sit down with him so I didn't drop him, anyway, gave him back to his mum and set off walking home, got about 5 mins down the road and ended up sat on someone's garden wall thinking I was going to have to phone an ambulance. It was just me and DS in an empty street. I was terrified. 

I think it was a low blood sugar thing, cos I had barely eaten anything all day. But normally I just get weak and shaky, not faint. I made it home and got a drink and something to eat and felt better. But it was really frightening. What a welcome to 2nd tri!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh no broken!! With my past 2 pregnancies I had moments like that. First was really close to fainting and second I just felt lightheaded. It was always at work in the first tri and I was off first tri this time so didn't experience it. I think we're at the point where we need to start keeping lots of snacks in our bags to eat. Yesterday I went from 10 - 1 without eating and had really low blood sugar when we got lunch. I'm glad you got home safely... try keeping some snacks on hand even a sugary lollipop or something in your bag!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am on the hunt for a double side by side stroller, we have always had a single although I've changed it a few times over the years. Someone posted a great deal on one this morning so trying to barter down a nicer one by telling them someone posted a better deal XD wish me luck they listen to me loL!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think it&#8217;s interesting that they only test with a high bmi. My mom had GD with me and she was tiny. I can&#8217;t stand the gross drink and then sitting in the lab waiting is awful. 
I agree with having snacks on hand. For the most part I&#8217;ve been doing this since Ms started to keep something in my stomach. I think for me the feeling sick is because my stomach is empty. Unfortunately I&#8217;m not able to eat all of the time either because of work or whatever and then I have to deal with being sick. I had low blood sugar/fainting with ds1 and it was awful. Again I had to make sure I had food on hand. 
Last night I had what felt like definite movement. It wasn&#8217;t bubbles it was like baby bounced off the side or something. Am I too early to feel that &#8216;knocking&#8217; sensation? I had no gas to follow.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW I keep thinking I feel "prods" but I know it's too early for them. It's confusing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready I was definitely feeling my last at 14 weeks. So it's possible and i'd say that's what it was!

Yesterday I had a coffee for the first time (gone off hot drinks in first tri) and I swear I could feel some wiggling after that. But it was about halfway between my pubic bone and belly button. I feel like that was too high? But my stomach is huge so maybe my uterus is already up there.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh and sat here at lunchtime now (after having another coffee a bit ago) and feeling the same niggles! So probably is baby. Very cool, so glad to have something going on in there. I'm going to go insane before my ultrasound lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Those first wriggles are so exciting. I'm glad you're feeling them Reiko. I prefer when baby is bigger and I can really feel the kicks and moves. It's like a secret between me and baby that no one else knows about.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I think because of the anterior placenta I&#8217;m just doubting it all. I have this definite quivering that has been happening but not the bubbles but last night was totally different. It is where baby is sitting too which makes me believe it even more. 
Reiko- my dd2 is about 1.5-2&#8221; below my belly button so your baby is probably where you are feeling him/her. I know becAuse of the Doppler. I haven&#8217;t had a scan since 7 wks and am dying for my next one. I have mw appt next week and then will book scan for a couple weeks after that. Eeeeek!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So excited for all our 20 week scans!!


----------



## VieraSky

Me too! December 18th can't get here soon enough for me!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 15 weeks to me! :) My bump is noticeable bigger this time around. I have also been in maternity clothes for a good few weeks already, haha. My mom bought me a bunch of new ones as well so that's nice to have some variety from last time. My next ultrasound is on Monday. Hopefully, we will be able to see whether we'll be having a boy or girl. :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay CHib!! When was your last scan? Can I have a look so I can guess? I'm on a roll!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yay CHib!! When was your last scan? Can I have a look so I can guess? I'm on a roll!

Yes you are! If you are correct for me, I peronally mail you a Thank you card <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm sending you all my blue vibes foreign!! It would be crazy if you have another girl!! Too much estrogen lol!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Had another bleed this morning. Much bigger than the last one. No clots, but dark red blood. Going to ring EPU. 
Trying not the panic, as I do know I have this ECH and it can bleed, but there was a lot of blood and still bleeding now. 
Was laid in bed after bleeding started just gently prodding my belly where baby is and I am 99% baby prodded me back. Which was reassuring. Still going to go get checked out. 
I'll keep you all updated ofc. 

Happy 15 weeks Chibi!


----------



## ricschick

Broken hope everything is ok!!!! Hope the bleeding stops!!! 

Happy 15 weeks chi!!! 

My baby is between my pelvis bone and belly button as that's where I find the hb and that's where she did the scan. 

Had a bad night last night joanie decided she didn't want to go to bed and I was putting her back to bed for an hour and a half last night while she constantly cried &#128580; Which is so unusual for her normally she goes to bed and straight to sleep!! 
Then I got the ump with dh as I thought he was taking the dogs side lol pregnancy hormones eh!!! Was on the verge of tears! It really was ridiculous lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've spoken to EPU and they think bleeding is related to the ECH i have. But they've booked me for a scan in Thursday and advised me to rest and take it easy. 
It's still really dark red but it has slowed down from this morning. It was really bad. Pretty much filled a pad in half an hour. No clots or cramping, my belly and crotch are just really tender. 

Trying to stay calm, if EPU think it's related to ECH and not baby that's got to be a good thing.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 15 weeks chibi!

Ricschick sorry you had a bad night. My family is driving me nuts!! Dh watches football and was up late watching. He decided to wake me up at 12:30 by rubbing my belly. Then my dog decided to lick himself incessantly for about 30 mins followed by ds1 pounding around to get waster. Dd woke up around 1:30 and then I was ready to blow. I ended up going to her room to sleep. I&#8217;m feeling miserable this am!!

Broken I&#8217;m praying all is ok. Obviously they aren&#8217;t too concerned which is a good thing.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Reiko<<<< I know, crazy! But that has kind of been the story of my life, so I wouldn't be shocked at all. As I said I'm protecting my heart by "knowing" it's another girl. At this point I'm so done wondering and obsessing I just need to know. 

Chibi<<<< Happy 15 weeks! :flow:

Claire<<<< Hugs hun, hope you have a better day! 

Broken<<<< Fx it's nothing! Take it easy and be good to yourself <3

AFM I have another sick kid this am. So for the past 3 weeks someone had had a fever, vomited and/or had diarrhea NON Stop! That I haven't caught anything yet is a miracle! Must be the vitamin D! Trying to stay positive! Hope everyone has a better day xx


----------



## cheluzal

So a few steps forward, then steps back.
I took off yesterday to help move...and was sicker than I've been in weeks! Threw up 8 times and could not help hubs make trips...poor dude went back and forth until 9pm and still didn't get it all. Luckily we paid movers for furniture.
He went back this morning for the rest. I was on the kitchen floor bawling, feeling useless and helpless and trying not to puke again. This sucks!!

I took off today just in case. Feel ok but trying to get peanut butter bread in me. Need to rinse off quickly (glad I stopped caring about hygiene) for my OB f/u appointment.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Ready-omg! Sounds like that was a horrible night. I hear you on the family driving you nuts. I feel like I have PMS x 50, especially on the days my nausea is really bad. I literally can't. handle. anything. 

Cheluzal-I was horribly sick for two days after we moved. I know that I overdid it; I was constantly active the entire day with moving stuff, and my body just doesn't seem to like that. Sorry you felt so miserable. 

Afm, week 12 was seriously a shit week for the nausea. Saturday I threw up 5x, which was a record for me. I seem to be on an "every other week" rotation. One week is manageable, the next week is so miserable I literally just wish I was dead. Yesterday I was feeling ok and was actually able to take my son to the library for a play date with one of his little friends. I was so happy to see him having fun and playing; poor kid has been stuck inside of the house a lot with me. Praying that things let up over the next 7 days, as next week I'll be in 2nd tri. please please please morning sickness go away!!


----------



## ricschick

Broken glad they don't seem concerned but do take it easy!!

RnW hope you get a better nights sleep!!! 

Foreign chick hope everyone is better soon I hate a sickness bug!! Really hope you don't catch it!! 

Cheluzal that sounds awful! Maybe you picked up a little bug too!! Bless your dh!! Hope your feeling better!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh wow a lot happened in this thread overnight for me lol!!
Ready that sounds like the worst night. When DH wakes me up I get soooo mad!! 

Broken I'd really suspect the sch too. I've had one before and they do bleed really red. Did they tell you at your scan how big it was? Like mm or cm? I am praying hat little babe is safe and sound xx. Kind of annoying to wait 2 days for s scan tho :/

Ah foreign I hope you don't catch anything!! I thought we might have fifths a few weeks ago but it turned out the be a cold with chapped cheeks from the wind!!

Mrsstrezy and Chel -- hope 16-18 weeks brings the end of ms for you!! I know if it's not better by 10-11 weeks 16-18 is the next most common time for it to sod off.


----------



## MrsHudson

Sending positive thoughts Broken. 

Ds had the flu since Saturday night. Yesterday was the worst and he seems better today. I had to drag him out to my mw appointment yesterday and had my mom come to help. Poor guy was not happy. I had a new mw and she did all my blood work including the early glucose. She couldn't find my vein (it was just her) so she did it from my wrist. Then she couldn't find babies hb and called in an experienced mw to help she found it within a few minutes. Hopefully i dont have her in labor. They suspect I have an anterior placenta as well but not sure. 

I have been feeling baby here and there. I haven't told anyone cause I think they'll think I'm crazy but every now and then I'll feel little fishy flopping feeling and it's very fleeting. Usually at night but not every day. I was pleased to see they found the hb in the same spot I feel it. It's slightly above my pubic bone and it feels like it's in the middle of my body not close to the surface if that makes sense. I felt ds pretty early but this is really early.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh and I have scan appointment this afternoon to check on that cyst. Wish me luck so I don't need surgery! Dh gets to come so he's excited.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Afm this morning I am going to pickup my double stroller!! It's practically brand new and she's giving it to me for half off which is awesome. I have a single one that I need to sell now so hopefully I can get a bit of cash for it to come out close to even. 

I doubt the baby will use the stroller because I love to babywear and my older 2 are lazy bums haha. They are excited to sit beside each other. 

And my belly is huge. Just massive. I don't know if I'll get bigger this time around or if I'm just getting there quicker. I've got itchy belly -- what's your best cream for moisturizing and hopefully preventing stretch marks? With my first I used palmers but I can't remember what I used last pregnancy! No stretch marks yet!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsHudson GL with your scan!! Hope the cyst is resolving. And that you don't have that mw in labour... I know they have to start somewhere but having an experienced mw is so reassuring!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko_ctu said:


> Broken I'd really suspect the sch too. I've had one before and they do bleed really red. Did they tell you at your scan how big it was? Like mm or cm? I am praying hat little babe is safe and sound xx. Kind of annoying to wait 2 days for s scan tho :/

At my NT scan, they noted it as 9.5 x 5.9 x 1.2cm. Which sound pretty big to me. But I don't know anything about it other than they said it might bleed brown blood a little. Not it would wake me up at 4am pouring out of me. 

DH has work that day too, and they've booked me in an hour and half before my son finishes school, and the hosp is minimum half hour away from home. So DH is trying to swap his shifts and we're having to pay out more in travel to get home in time for DS school. It's all very stressful. I'm just hoping and hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck with your cyst MrsHudson. Fingers crossed you don't need surgery. I hope your DS feels better soon! 

Yay for new stroller Reiko! Next yr I need to get mine out and give it all a good scrub. I like it though, it's a travel system with carry cot and such, although I do plan to get a wrap and babywear too. Mostly cos a lot of mums are school are "grabby" and I'm not into it.


----------



## MrsHudson

Reiko_ctu said:


> MrsHudson GL with your scan!! Hope the cyst is resolving. And that you don't have that mw in labour... I know they have to start somewhere buht having an experienced mw is so reassuring!!

Thank you! I know you're right but the older mw just makes me feel so much more confident. I love her. I'm kind of weird with stuff like this and always want more of a mother figure and she was definitely younger than me. She made several other mistakes too. Maybe it was just an off day. 

I don't think we'll do a double stroller. I wore ds until he was about 6 months so I think I'll do that again and let him use the stroller for big outings. I need to get a ring sling for around the house.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh! I don't know if you have it there but I use Burts Bees Mama Bee belly lotion. It works well. Don't worry reiko I'm pretty massive too. My SIL (whom I dislike very much) kept asking how far along I was because I'm showing so much. I wanted to smack her.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

MrsHudson said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> MrsHudson GL with your scan!! Hope the cyst is resolving. And that you don't have that mw in labour... I know they have to start somewhere buht having an experienced mw is so reassuring!!
> 
> Thank you! I know you're right but the older mw just makes me feel so much more confident. I love her. I'm kind of weird with stuff like this and always want more of a mother figure and she was definitely younger than me. She made several other mistakes too. Maybe it was just an off day.
> 
> I don't think we'll do a double stroller. I wore ds until he was about 6 months so I think I'll do that again and let him use the stroller for big outings. I need to get a ring sling for around the house.Click to expand...

I found I got on better with the younger midwife at my surgery. The older one just wasn't my kind of person and didn't get my humour really. Also I was her first appointment of the day and she spent most of the booking app complaining about the surgery and the computer systems. I'm seeing the younger one next time and I'm looking forwards to it tbh. 

It all comes down to what you need doesn't it. I use humour to mask pain and concern so I need someone who will chat and laugh with me, not be all serious. I hope you get a midwife you're comfortable with in labour. It can absolutely chance your labour experience to have someone you get on with.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Good luck with your cyst MrsHudson. Fingers crossed you don't need surgery. I hope your DS feels better soon!
> 
> Yay for new stroller Reiko! Next yr I need to get mine out and give it all a good scrub. I like it though, it's a travel system with carry cot and such, although I do plan to get a wrap and babywear too. Mostly cos a lot of mums are school are "grabby" and I'm not into it.

You'll like wearing baby when you have an older child a lot. Makes getting around a lot easier without bringing your stroller with you. Your sch does sound big so I'm not surprised at the bleeding. Mine was only 4mm and it bled a little but not a lot. So that big I can see why it would bleed that much.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm going to be asking lots of questions on Thursday. I want answers and info. This has been alarming as heck.


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Cheluzal-I was horribly sick for two days after we moved. I know that I overdid it; I was constantly active the entire day with moving stuff, and my body just doesn't seem to like that. Sorry you felt so miserable.
> 
> Afm, week 12 was seriously a shit week for the nausea. Saturday I threw up 5x, which was a record for me. I seem to be on an "every other week" rotation. One week is manageable, the next week is so miserable I literally just wish I was dead. Yesterday I was feeling ok and was actually able to take my son to the library for a play date with one of his little friends. I was so happy to see him having fun and playing; poor kid has been stuck inside of the house a lot with me. Praying that things let up over the next 7 days, as next week I'll be in 2nd tri. please please please morning sickness go away!!

Girl...preach!! I cannot take this much longer or I will do something that makes the news, rofl.
I hate water again (joy) and am not getting as much liquid a day as needed. Apple and grape juice are my staples, but man the sugar. 

I'm forcing something in me every 2 hours. Apples are what I live on but I'm getting sick of all food. I just want an appetite and that icky taste to go away! Last night, in the new house, was the first time hubs and I slept in the same bed in almost 3 months!


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> It all comes down to what you need doesn't it. I use humour to mask pain and concern so I need someone who will chat and laugh with me, not be all serious. I hope you get a midwife you're comfortable with in labour. It can absolutely chance your labour experience to have someone you get on with.

I hear ya! I'm very sarcastic with a straight face. Met a new, male OB today and he was funny and got me and zinged it back. The lady before didn't get me when I told her, "If you suggest ginger I will kick you." lol I mean-don't you think I've tried that? 

I have a couple more in the practice to meet, and aside from the non-funny one who would not sign me off on a leave even though it's paid at work (no...I'm not bitter...), they've all been great. Praying I get a good one at birth!


----------



## VieraSky

Broken - I have a sch this pregnancy too! The blood is always so scary, even when I've been told to expect it. My doc actually didn't tell me all that much about it when they told me that's what I have, so I ended up joining a support group on facebook. I'd say as long as there's no cramping, all is probably fine. Bleeding can mean that it's taking care of itself. Sending you positive thoughts xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> It all comes down to what you need doesn't it. I use humour to mask pain and concern so I need someone who will chat and laugh with me, not be all serious. I hope you get a midwife you're comfortable with in labour. It can absolutely chance your labour experience to have someone you get on with.
> 
> I hear ya! I'm very sarcastic with a straight face. Met a new, male OB today and he was funny and got me and zinged it back. The lady before didn't get me when I told her, "If you suggest ginger I will kick you." lol I mean-don't you think I've tried that?
> 
> I have a couple more in the practice to meet, and aside from the non-funny one who would not sign me off on a leave even though it's paid at work (no...I'm not bitter...), they've all been great. Praying I get a good one at birth!Click to expand...

That was the first midwife I saw, she got it straight away. Second midwife seemed a bit baffled by me. I've seen lovely midwives at the hospital. 

I have no idea who I'll see at birth. Probably a total stranger, it was with DS. I just hope they're nice like DS's midwife was. She stayed over her shift to stay with me until he was delivered. Lovely lady.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

VieraSky said:


> Broken - I have a sch this pregnancy too! The blood is always so scary, even when I've been told to expect it. My doc actually didn't tell me all that much about it when they told me that's what I have, so I ended up joining a support group on facebook. I'd say as long as there's no cramping, all is probably fine. Bleeding can mean that it's taking care of itself. Sending you positive thoughts xx

Thank you. I wasn't given any info at all. Mostly cos the scan that detected it, didn't measure it so they thought it was small. But judging by the blood and sizing it flipping isn't! 
I'm just going to ask as many questions as I can on Thursday.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Pretty pleased over here. Got this mint condition stroller less than a year old for less than half of the store cost :D:D:D My girls love it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsHudson - what kind of carriers do you use?

I want to get a ring sling this time. My friend owns a company where she makes them so I can get her to help with the learning curve! She makes the most amazing linen ones. I will have a hard time choosing a colour.


----------



## ricschick

Bargain reiko!!! I want a sling this time too!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko that's a great stroller!! 

I've been recommended a Baby K'tan sling by a few friends. So I think I'm going to go with that. I'm completly new to baby wearing, I never wore my son but I just think it's going to be much easier with a 6 yr old to have a sling. 

Bleeding has massively slowed down now. Just when I wipe. So that's a huge relief.

ETA: I typed that and then there was a big gush of blood. Toilet was absolutely dark red. 
Then I stood up and 100% felt baby. Felt very much like being pushed from the inside. Right where baby is. I'm taking it as a win. I'm holding on to that being baby saying everything is okay in there.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh that's lovely broken! That does sound like a big bleed and going by those measurements sounds about right!! Hopefully that will be the end of it. X


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm hoping all this bleeding is getting it all out so it's not an issue anymore. 

The timing of feeling baby could not have been more perfect though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That's so great that you felt baby!! He wants to reassure you <3 my experience with my sch was, they found it on the ultrasound, said it was really small, when I bled they told me it was just the sch and then I never bled again... I didn't ask if it was gone on my next scan but they didn't mention it so I think I did just bleed it out. So I bet that's what's happening. Still looking forward to your scan -- is DH getting anywhere with his shift?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Just wanted to update, I just opened the gender envelope and baby is....

GIRL #4 for me. I am thankful to God for answering my prayer and letting me accept the fact as good as I have. It would be a lie if I said I'm not a bit sad, but I'm happy I found out and can now move on past the gender part.
Most importantly Chromosome 18, 21 &13 all NEGATIVE!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Foreign that's definitely great news about the test results.

I'm sorry you didn't get your boy but I'm glad you're accepting it. Of course by the time baby arrives you'll be smitten girl or boy!! How did DH take it?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations foreign!


----------



## mom and ttc

Have been gone for a while, how is everyone? I&#8217;m 12+6 now and still suffering with hyperemises and found out 2 weeks ago that I&#8217;m expecting a baby girl!


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yay CHib!! When was your last scan? Can I have a look so I can guess? I'm on a roll!

Reiko, you may have a look if you like. Let me see if I can upload a pic. There you are!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171020_1_5.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats foreign!

Broken ironically with my midwives it's the older one that is fun and easy going. The new young one seemed nervous and it made her uptight. A big reason I choose midwifery has to do with them being easier to talk to because I'm the same way.

Reiko I used an Ergo with ds but I might sell it and get a lillebaby. Th ergo is a bit bulky on me and hurts my shoulder. 

My scan went amazing! Little baby was kicking so much and sucking it's thumb. Now I know why I can feel it. I do have an anterior placenta and my cyst has shrunk by 2 cm! All good news. I tried to get her to look at the sex and she said it was just too early to tell but dh said she lingered there for a minute and was going to say something and didn't and he swears he saw penis. He wants a girl but I think we'd both be pretty excited to have another boy. I especially want one. 

Here's the little cutie!
https://preview.ibb.co/emnNoR/20171114_171931.jpg


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Foreign! I'm sorry you didn't get your team blue, but I'm glad you're feeling okay about your girl. Great news about the negative tests too. 

Congratulations on your girl too mom!

Lots of girl babies in this group. Send me your pink vibes lol. 

Reiko, he's going to ring them today as he thinks she has more chance of getting somewhere. I mean, they can't stop him not coming in, but he wants to shift swap to pick up the hours he would lose (13 hour shifts, so it's a lot of money to lose). His work are extremely backwards and it's like pulling teeth to get anywhere. He knows best what to do. 

I always thought pregnancy vivid dreams were cool. Now I'm having pregnancy vivid nightmares... not so much. 
Good news though, the blood is becoming more brown, still there and actively bleeding but I'm hoping the colour change means it's nearly all out.


----------



## Geebug x

Hi, How is everyone!!
Sorry I'm so rubbish at coming in here. 

I had a gush of fluid last night, that smelt really sweet and was just water - not discharge like at all - and I am not super stressing that its amniotic fluid and I'm losing baby. When will the terrified feeling stop!!

I'm toying with phoning my midwife but feel stupid as its probably pee or discharge, I slept and everything seems ok this morning, just the normal coloured discharge, but a lot of it. Don't know what to do. 

Officially 2nd Trimester for me today though as Ive just hit 14 weeks! 

xxxx


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations foreign chick and mom on having baby girls!!! 
Great news all is great fc!! 

Broken glad bleeding has slowed right down!! I had a vivid nightmare this morning was not nice! I felt awful when I woke up this morning!!!


----------



## ricschick

Geebug it won't hurt to call a EPU to ask for advice! Hopefully and more likely it's just cm. xxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Geebug x said:


> Hi, How is everyone!!
> Sorry I'm so rubbish at coming in here.
> 
> I had a gush of fluid last night, that smelt really sweet and was just water - not discharge like at all - and I am not super stressing that its amniotic fluid and I'm losing baby. When will the terrified feeling stop!!
> 
> I'm toying with phoning my midwife but feel stupid as its probably pee or discharge, I slept and everything seems ok this morning, just the normal coloured discharge, but a lot of it. Don't know what to do.
> 
> Officially 2nd Trimester for me today though as Ive just hit 14 weeks!
> 
> xxxx

I had this at 12 weeks. I phoned early pregnancy and they got me straight in for a scan. Don't feel silly calling your midwife, that's what they're there for. 

EPU said to me it was probably cervical mucus come loose, but it was just like water like you described. 

It's up to you ofc, and if you feel okay then just ignore me, but I would phone your midwife or early preg and just get checked. Just for your own peace of mind. 

Happy 2nd tri!!


----------



## ChibiLena

This is going way too fast for me this time. My belly button is already getting shallow!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lovely scan pics ladies!
Welcome to 2nd tri gee! I would call the mw or EPu just for peace of mind and to have a glance at baby. 
Talk about vivid dreams! I had one last night that I was in my friends wedding and couldn&#8217;t get my dress done up because my belly button popped out and was like super hard cartilage that I couldn&#8217;t get to go back in. It was disgusting. I was totally distraught about walking down the aisle and then I remembered she got married 7 years ago so why were we doing this again?? I ended up getting pissed off and leaving the church. Haha so bizarre!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Broken-good luck at your scan. Hopefully this will be the end of your problems with the SCH and this bleed will be the last of it.

Foreign-congrats on the girl! I definitely was a little disappointed for you that you didn't get your boy. I've been having feelings that this baby is a girl, but I don't want to get my hopes up. This will be our last baby and I would just be so thrilled if it was a girl.

momandttc-congrats on the baby girl! How many girls do you have currently? Looks like just one based on your sig. Sorry you're still dealing with the hyperemesis. You had been quiet for awhile and I was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gee bug happy 2nd Tri! It's great mentally to just be out of first although it doesn't mean a lot if your symptoms don't improve :/ I wouldn't worry about a gush of fluid personally. But don't feel stupid if you want to call your mw. She'll likely just reassure you.

I was sure of boy with this bump but I'm starting to get really bad acne on my BACK which I didn't have with DD2 but remember from DD1 which just sucks. I take my girls swimming once a week so I can't hide it! So now I'm wondering if it's another girl. I wouldn't be surprised lol!

Is anyone else's appetite huge? I eat 2 pieces of toast, 1/2 an avocado, 2 eggs and an orange for breakfast almost daily. I could probably eat more. The other night I ate an entire pizza (not like a delivery one, one from a restaurant so it was a bit less filling, but still) an entire pizza lol!! And the portions I make for dinner are normally so DH has an extra serving for his lunch the next day and it's taking all that is in me to not eat his lunch as second helpings. Ahhh! I actually have never felt this way in pregnancy. So maybe it IS a boy who's making me ravenous!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you mrsstrezy. I'm hoping it's all over now. Bleeding is just when I wipe and is now more a brown discharge than actual blood. Scan is at 2 tomorrow so I'll let y'all know. 

Reiko I've found my appetite has gone down. I get full much faster and end up feeling sick. If DS preg is anything to go by that will change drastically in a couple of months and I'll want to eat the world.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Thank you mrsstrezy. I'm hoping it's all over now. Bleeding is just when I wipe and is now more a brown discharge than actual blood. Scan is at 2 tomorrow so I'll let y'all know.
> 
> Reiko I've found my appetite has gone down. I get full much faster and end up feeling sick. If DS preg is anything to go by that will change drastically in a couple of months and I'll want to eat the world.

This is exactly how I feel. Im ravenous but when I eat I feel sick/yucky and dont eat much. Smells are still doing me in too. Im sure it will improve any day...I hope lol.


----------



## ricschick

Me I'm HUNGRY this morning I had 3 large pancakes , I couldn't of eaten more!! I had 3 muffins with marmite for lunch and I've eaten 2 sausages from the kids dinner and a packet of crisps and I'm about to eat chicken, mash, sweet corn and peas!! And I'm probably going to have tinned fruit for pudding &#128563;&#128541;


----------



## Traveling mom

Hello everyone, I am terrible at keeping up, just went through 30 pages :wacko: We had a gender scan done last week to surprise my mom for her birthday, we already have 2 boys so everyone has been hoping for a girl, well we opened the envelope and I cried. We are getting our little girl!
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Congrats traveling! Oh gosh everyone is having girls! I'm really thinking girl for me now!


----------



## VieraSky

I think I'm having a girl too. This pregnancy has been soooo different from my boys! Plus, the nub looks girly so fingers crossed we finally get a girl too


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ongratulations Travelling!! 
All these girls, heck! Send me your pink vibes ladies.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations traveling mum!!! 
I think I'm having a girl too! I'd be very surprised if this was a boy lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations traveling!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

All okay. Baby is fine. ECH is smaller (cos obvs I've bled it out) but still quiet large. So i could bleed heavily again. 
I'm now on a sex ban and a masturbation ban indefinitely. 

I asked questions this time and found out the bleed is outside the gestation sac completely. So baby is in no danger and it wont cause any issues. So that's a massive relief. 

So all I can do is sit tight and wait to see if I bleed again or how it is at the next scan in December.


----------



## cheluzal

Foreign Chick said:


> Just wanted to update, I just opened the gender envelope and baby is....
> 
> GIRL #4 for me. I am thankful to God for answering my prayer and letting me accept the fact as good as I have. It would be a lie if I said I'm not a bit sad, but I'm happy I found out and can now move on past the gender part.
> Most importantly Chromosome 18, 21 &13 all NEGATIVE!!!

Good for you. My husband is the youngest of 5 boys and his mom was disappointed at first, felt super guilt...and he ended up being the favorite--everyone knows, lol.


----------



## cheluzal

So I'm feeling a smidge better, but taking the full week off. OB said to take care of myself so that's what I'm going to do--and push aside the guilt!

Next week is Thanksgiving break and we're off all week so I pray I'm feeling "normal." I'm 14 tomorrow and it's past time the nausea and vomiting end!

Can't purchase DC tickets for Christmas until I feel good again. Told hubs to get used to the possibility we might not go. :/

I tried getting moving boxes empty and got the dressers sorted and got psycho dizzy and had to rest all day.


----------



## VieraSky

BrokenfoREVer said:


> All okay. Baby is fine. ECH is smaller (cos obvs I've bled it out) but still quiet large. So i could bleed heavily again.
> I'm now on a sex ban and a masturbation ban indefinitely.
> 
> I asked questions this time and found out the bleed is outside the gestation sac completely. So baby is in no danger and it wont cause any issues. So that's a massive relief.
> 
> So all I can do is sit tight and wait to see if I bleed again or how it is at the next scan in December.

Welcome to the pelvic rest club :wacko:

Glad to hear everything is good with baby, and that it's not going to cause any complications with your little one :hugs:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

VieraSky said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> All okay. Baby is fine. ECH is smaller (cos obvs I've bled it out) but still quiet large. So i could bleed heavily again.
> I'm now on a sex ban and a masturbation ban indefinitely.
> 
> I asked questions this time and found out the bleed is outside the gestation sac completely. So baby is in no danger and it wont cause any issues. So that's a massive relief.
> 
> So all I can do is sit tight and wait to see if I bleed again or how it is at the next scan in December.
> 
> Welcome to the pelvic rest club :wacko:
> 
> Glad to hear everything is good with baby, and that it's not going to cause any complications with your little one :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay pelvic rest club(!) only 179ish days to go, plus 6-8 weeks healing time. Yaaaaay(!) I keep joking with hubs I will have forgotten what to do with a penis after all that time :haha: 

Seriously though, I glad all is okay, and it was nice to briefly see baby again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken I'm so glad all is ok with babe! I knew it would be! Sorry about the pelvic rest. Doesn't that seem a bit extreme considering the SCH can't harm the baby?? IS there another reason?

I always feel so bad when I make DH go such long stretches without DTD, especially when I require like daily when ttc... then ms hits and it's months lol!! We are finally back in our routine, and this pregnancy I actually have a libido in 2nd tri so it's been so nice! My other pregnancies I was so uninterested. AND then at the end when I'm trying to get the baby out I make him daily again lol. He doesn't mind but I think it's hard on the body to go from all out to a complete drought XD XD XD XD


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko, I am still waiting on your gender prediction ;)

Broken, glad to hear everything is OK with bubs! I have a friend who also bled very frequently throughout her pregnancies. She has two healthy boys today so I am sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib I definitely forgot to post a response! First thought was boy but then I looked for another minute and thought Girl. So officially guessing girl XD

I weighed myself and I'm 110, so up 2 lbs from pre-preg, but was down to 105 at my 12 week appt so up 5 lbs in 3.5 weeks! My blood sugar numbers have still been really good so I'm eating as much as I can lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

When are you all planning to go on Mat leave? Any Canadians (are there any others on here?) going to take the new 18 month leave?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko_ctu said:


> Broken I'm so glad all is ok with babe! I knew it would be! Sorry about the pelvic rest. Doesn't that seem a bit extreme considering the SCH can't harm the baby?? IS there another reason?
> 
> I always feel so bad when I make DH go such long stretches without DTD, especially when I require like daily when ttc... then ms hits and it's months lol!! We are finally back in our routine, and this pregnancy I actually have a libido in 2nd tri so it's been so nice! My other pregnancies I was so uninterested. AND then at the end when I'm trying to get the baby out I make him daily again lol. He doesn't mind but I think it's hard on the body to go from all out to a complete drought XD XD XD XD

The sexual intercourse is banned by the hospital as apparently it can cause the ECH to move or dislodge and it's an infection risk. 
The masturbation ban is kind of self imposed because I'm sure the contractions of my uterus during is what's been setting off the bleeding. 
I'm doing to ask my midwife about it all though again. 

DH is the one that's sex banned me this entire pregnancy due to his own fears, which I do understand so I don't feel bad the hospital have put me on pelvic rest. It's not ideal, and it would be nice to be able to DTD but I know he is more concerned about everything being okay. 

I'm glad you have some libido this time around. It's lovely when you start feeling more normal again.


----------



## ricschick

Broken so pleased all is ok!! Fantastic news!!! Xxxx


----------



## ricschick

Got my NT results this morning 
Down syndrome 1 in 15000
Edwards syndrome 1 in 50000
Pataus syndrome 1 in 50000

So very pleased with that!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Great news ricschick!
Reiko I&#8217;m Canadian but doubt I&#8217;ll be taking the 18 months. They didn&#8217;t increase the amount we will get which sucks! I only work 3 hours a day so it&#8217;s like I&#8217;m off anyways lol. What about you? Considering it?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Great news Ricschick!

I got mine today too. 

1 in 56,288 for Down's syndrome 
1 in 100,00 for Edwards'/Patau's 

So I'm very pleased with that.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> Great news ricschick!
> Reiko Im Canadian but doubt Ill be taking the 18 months. They didnt increase the amount we will get which sucks! I only work 3 hours a day so its like Im off anyways lol. What about you? Considering it?

I think I would if you could choose 12-18 months, like14 or 15 months but it's either 12 or 18. They must do it that way so they have less calculating to do with amounts but stretched over 18 months its not very much. If I do end up getting the max amount we could make it work. I'll have to see how much I qualify for first.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Made it through the whole day without a nap today! Go me!


----------



## ricschick

Great numbers broken!! 

I can't make it through the day I need to shut my eyes for half an hour. I'm so tired today I was up the school 4 times today and now I have to drop my daughters friend home. &#128564;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Other than days I have to go out, I need a daily nap. I'm just exhausted all the time. 

Sorry you've been so busy today. Early night?


----------



## KittenLifter

ReadynWaiting said:


> Viera-that is too cute!
> 
> Reiko- happy 15 weeks.
> 
> Kitten-at least you are prepared for the expense coming your way.

Yeah! It's crummy but at least it won't be a surprise.



Reiko_ctu said:


> KItten babies are so expensive in the US!! I'm glad everything's free in Canada so I can have as many as I like XD. I mean it's all paid for in our taxes but still, my
> Homebirth won't cost me any more than a hospital birth would! Last time we had our baby in the van, I wonder what that would've cost in the states!? Lol!!

Ha ha, I'm sure they would have found a way to charge you! Or maybe you would've gotten lucky and could have had a protracted fight with insurance, whee!



Foreign Chick said:


> Just wanted to update, I just opened the gender envelope and baby is....
> 
> GIRL #4 for me. I am thankful to God for answering my prayer and letting me accept the fact as good as I have. It would be a lie if I said I'm not a bit sad, but I'm happy I found out and can now move on past the gender part.
> Most importantly Chromosome 18, 21 &13 all NEGATIVE!!!

Hooray for negative test results and congrats on your littlest girl!



Traveling mom said:


> Hello everyone, I am terrible at keeping up, just went through 30 pages :wacko: We had a gender scan done last week to surprise my mom for her birthday, we already have 2 boys so everyone has been hoping for a girl, well we opened the envelope and I cried. We are getting our little girl!

What a sweet note, and congrats on the girl!



BrokenfoREVer said:


> All okay. Baby is fine. ECH is smaller (cos obvs I've bled it out) but still quiet large. So i could bleed heavily again.
> I'm now on a sex ban and a masturbation ban indefinitely.
> 
> I asked questions this time and found out the bleed is outside the gestation sac completely. So baby is in no danger and it wont cause any issues. So that's a massive relief.
> 
> So all I can do is sit tight and wait to see if I bleed again or how it is at the next scan in December.

Aw heck. But I'm glad for all the good news in there.



Reiko_ctu said:


> When are you all planning to go on Mat leave? Any Canadians (are there any others on here?) going to take the new 18 month leave?

hahahahaha. Oh boy, if I only knew yet. The US policy is, as you know, trash (12 weeks guaranteed unpaid if you work for a company with 50+ employees, and that doesn't guarantee you'll return to your same role), but I'm lucky to work in tech. But we don't have an official company policy. But we've had at least 4 new moms (including one last week!) and the norm seems to be 3-4 months off...but I have no idea what the pay looks like. Oy. It all seems so far away and so terrifyingly close.



ricschick said:


> Got my NT results this morning
> Down syndrome 1 in 15000
> Edwards syndrome 1 in 50000
> Pataus syndrome 1 in 50000
> 
> So very pleased with that!!! ðð

Hooray for good test results, ricschick!



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Made it through the whole day without a nap today! Go me!

I'm awarding you a gold star for that one â*


----------



## cheluzal

14 weeks today! Bring on the second trimester.
Feeling ok today. Went 4 hours between meals and it didn't make me super sick. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My kids just watched way too much tv while I napped on the couch for a couple hours. So exhausted today!! Now I need to get my butt to the grocery store before I have to work!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It's now officially cold enough where I live for my back to basically go into perma-pain mode. Yay fun times! 
And ofc my usual meds, and ibuprofen gels are banned now. 

Looks like I'll be digging out my hot water bottle and wheat bag. Anyone got any good, natural pain relief I can try?


----------



## ricschick

Reiko I thank god for kids tv sometimes lol I need it to just rest my eyes I'm never "asleep" but I doze and it helps me get through the day!! 
14 weeks today!! Where's the energy I'm meant to be having lol!! I got to have a lie in but still woke feeling like shit lol. 

Janice that is the bag I'm thinking of getting actually. X


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I do the same "mummy is just gunna lie down" and I just have a wee dose while he watches a movie. 

Janice I'm looking for a backpack changing bag too, that one looks great!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken do you see a chiropractor or get acupuncture? I have chronic back issues which worsen in pregnancy and see my chiropractor weekly. He does acupuncture sometimes and it does wonders.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I don't see anyone, my doctors have always dismissed my issues because of my weight. I'll absolutely look into it though, thank you!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wel ms mamas wish me luck. Cutting my diclectin down from 2 every 6 hrs to 2 every 8 hrs. Yesterday I did 2, 10, and 6am this morning. Feeling ok lying in bed but need to get up and try breakfast and see how I do then!! I have 180 pills left and don't want to buy anymore so I need to be weaned off them in a few weeks!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck Reiko!


----------



## VieraSky

Is anyone else still finding their baby's heartbeat super low sometimes? The other day it was a few inches down and to the side of my belly button but today it was way down just above my pelvic bone. I don't recall my boys being that low but maybe it's just been a while and I forgot :p


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck Reiko!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

VieraSky said:


> Is anyone else still finding their baby's heartbeat super low sometimes? The other day it was a few inches down and to the side of my belly button but today it was way down just above my pelvic bone. I don't recall my boys being that low but maybe it's just been a while and I forgot :p

Maybe it's baby moving about lots while they still have the room? I don't have a Doppler so I don't know or sure.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera you might want to make a post over in 2nd tri asking for Doppler users help! I'm not sure how many in here have a Doppler! 

Day is going good after 24 hrs of drugs every 8 hrs :D yay I see light at the end of the tunnel. I'm having the yummiest sushi for lunch at work too (not sashimi don't worry)!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Viera I have a Doppler and baby girl stays roughly in the same area give or take an inch or so as far as the Doppler is concerned.


----------



## ricschick

Oh that's good reiko!! Hopefully you will be off them in no time!! 

I think it's just down to baby moving around plus if they switch from say breach to head down the heart would be lower if that makes sense? I find my babies hb just lower than my belly button and to the left. 

It's been a busy day to day, had to tidy as my aunt was coming round then we went shopping then came back then I went and collected my daughter from her friends then started cooking a curry from scratch ( with an app called curry guy) but halfway through that our other daughter Lucy kicked the pc monitor that my husband was messing with and managed to cut in between her toes then we had to go to a&e for them to glue it came home finished the curry so I'm knackered now!!! &#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Wicky78

It's so great to see all this good news - good test results, ech/sch bleeds that aren't endangering baby, revealed sex of babies, and some lessening of 1st tri symptoms!

I feel like I'm behind everyone, as I'm 13 weeks today and have only had morning sickness for a couple of weeks. However, I seem to be making up for lost time with the severity of it. I haven't been throwing up much, only a few times, but OMG the nausea and dizziness are hard to manage. I had to miss work twice this past week and the other days I barely made it through. Just got B6 and Unisom as the Zofran had stopped working. Still green, but definitely an improvement. I certainly have a ton of empathy for the ladies who have been dealing with this and worse for many weeks :hugs:

I had my 12 week scan on Tuesday and all looks good. Also had bloods drawn for genetic screen and to find out the sex. We should get results either Wednesday (11/22) or Monday (11/27) because of the holiday. I'm excited because 11/27 is DW's birthday, so it would be an awesome gift.

Also got to hear the heartbeat for the first time on Thursday. It was so amazing and I am definitely shopping for a doppler now!

Broken - sorry to hear about the pelvic rest, but so glad everything else was good news after the bleed.

Foreign - so pleased for your good test results, but sorry you didn't get your team pink this time. I am glad to hear you are taking it well.
 



Attached Files:







2017-11-18 15.05.07.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









2017-11-18 15.08.46.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## VieraSky

Wicky, I love the pictures! What doppler are you thinking of going with?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> Oh that's good reiko!! Hopefully you will be off them in no time!!
> 
> I think it's just down to baby moving around plus if they switch from say breach to head down the heart would be lower if that makes sense? I find my babies hb just lower than my belly button and to the left.
> 
> It's been a busy day to day, had to tidy as my aunt was coming round then we went shopping then came back then I went and collected my daughter from her friends then started cooking a curry from scratch ( with an app called curry guy) but halfway through that our other daughter Lucy kicked the pc monitor that my husband was messing with and managed to cut in between her toes then we had to go to a&e for them to glue it came home finished the curry so I'm knackered now!!! &#128564;&#128564;

Oh my goodness that's a crazy day!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 16 weeks Reiko!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 16 weeks Reiko!


----------



## ricschick

Wicky great news on the scan!! Hope you feel better soon! 

Happy 16 weeks reiko!! 

I actually don't feel to bad today a lot better than most days!! And I've felt baby loads today!! It's lovely!!!! &#128515;&#128525;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Aww that's great Ricschick! I've been feeling Nev move today while I've just been sat. That's a first. 

Finally got enough energy to clean up the pigsty formally known as my living room. I'm on fire today!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There must be something in the air! I had some chocolate (mmmmm) and managed to feel baby. It&#8217;s faint but noticeable.


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 16 weeks Reiko!

I can feel baby frequently now. It's the sweetest feeling. :) 

Next ultrasound this evening. So excited!!! Will tell you ladies if we have a definite outing. ;) Hate the blood-drawing at the appointments though! I am not good with needles.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooo good luck with your scan Chibi! I hope you get to see something. 

Happy 15 weeks to meeeee!


----------



## ricschick

Happy 15 weeks broken and RnW!! 

Good luck chi! Can't wait to see a pic xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 15 weeks Broken!

Have fun at your scan Chibi!

I am starting to feel uncomfortable while sleeping. I feel like I&#8217;m huge already and flipping from side to side in bed is causing effort. The fact that it will be a solid year if not longer before decent sleep is had is a hard pill to swallow. Thank goodness for naps!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 15 weeks RnW


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Have a great scan chib! And happy 15 weeks to those that are there. Not long before all the May Mamas are out of first tri!!

I've been sleeping terribly for a solid week now. Maybe insomnia, maybe just the belly starting to bug me. But I have the worst headache this morning :/

I have a friend who is 38 weeks so we are getting excited for her baby to arrive and ride me over for a bit haha!!


----------



## VieraSky

I sleep fine but when I wake up I'm just so sore. Probably time to use the body pillow for me xD


----------



## KittenLifter

So much activity buzzing around here; I love it!

Happy 15 and 16 weeks to folks! And I love seeing more scan pictures! (Realized I never shared my last ones...maybe I'll grab a couple off the long sheet they printed out for us!)



BrokenfoREVer said:


> I don't see anyone, my doctors have always dismissed my issues because of my weight. I'll absolutely look into it though, thank you!

Ugh, that is so disappointing that they don't even think it's worth addressing. :growlmad:

I'll put in another vote for acupuncture: tbh the first priceless gift my acupuncturist gave me, when I started seeing her in April, was just looking at me like I wasn't out of my mind, wasn't broken, wasn't making anything up, and wasn't an unsolvable mystery. Which was especially huge after my primary care doc (who I love!) was baffled, and the specialist ob/gyn she referred me to was similarly shrug-ful. But the acupuncturist? She just said, "oh, you have a hormone imbalance; we will work together as a team" and off we went. (AND she got me ovulating again!!) 

Even with the most uneventful acupuncture appointments I've ever had (before seeing this acupuncturist), I always felt calmer & slept better afterwards, so hey! Not bad. But being seen as a whole person has come to be one of the parts I treasure the most.


----------



## ricschick

Acupuncture sounds like it works wonders!! 

I'm sooooo tired today and just feel crap like I'm coming down with something! ( I really hope I'm not) and to top it all my dishwasher has decided to stop working &#128553; I hate washing up!! So hopefully dh can fix it later! Fx!!! 

Anyone got any appointments yet? Xx


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 16 weeks to me! :) :) :)

We are Team Blue!!! Quite obviously I may add, haha. The doctor who saw me yesterday was so nice and took so much time with the scan. Lovely experience all around!

She measured the head three or four times because she thought she had gotten it wrong, as it measured more than a week ahead of everything else. I finally told her not to worry, she wasn't wrong in her measurements, as all men in my family have big heads, including my son, haha.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ahhh congratulations on your team blue!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been awol, been so super shattered, making it through work, getting girls sorted and in bed then going to bed myself most days! Is anyone else still so tired? I don't remember this from last time! I'm also getting awful headaches :( 

If anyone needs me to update the first page you're probably best off PMing me, otherwise I'm likely to miss it. I can't keep up in here! 

Other than the tiredness and headaches, I'll good here! Gender scan booked for 1st December so not long to wait for that! I'm feeling in that weird in between phase where my 'bump' just looks fat half the time and no clothes seem to look good on me!! 

I'm going on Mat leave at 35 weeks, so 11th April and will be taking until 1st December (so I'll get a proper wage in December, just before Christmas!!) How long is everyone else planning on taking? I'm gutted I'll have to go back full time after this baby- I quit work when I had the girls, but that's not an option or even part time as I'm the main earner now that hubby works part time :( Oh well, needs must eh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations chibi!

Kitten I concur with being &#8216;treated as a whole&#8217;. I worked with a Naturopath (who was also a TCM practioner and used acupuncture) after a few of my losses and after my 90 mins (yes 90 mins of questions all about me) assessment she devised a plan to get my body on track. 6 months of treatment led to my pg with my son which was the 1st healthy pg in 3 years. 
I have my MW appt tomorrow which we will book the anatomy scan hopefully in a couple weeks time. I&#8217;ve been struggling a litttle this past week as I get closer to the time my son died. I wake up in the am and wonder &#8216;will something go wrong today?&#8217;
I think it&#8217;s time for some Reiki! I don&#8217;t want to spend my time worrying that I won&#8217;t take this baby home.


----------



## cheluzal

emzywemzy83 said:


> I'm going on Mat leave at 35 weeks, so 11th April and will be taking until 1st December (so I'll get a proper wage in December, just before Christmas!!) How long is everyone else planning on taking? I'm gutted I'll have to go back full time after this baby- I quit work when I had the girls, but that's not an option or even part time as I'm the main earner now that hubby works part time :( Oh well, needs must eh!

I have unpaid leave here but they will use your saved sick days (teacher-county employee) and pay that before going to non-paid. I had about 8 weeks paid saved up but I've used so much recently.

I'm due 5 day before school is out so I'll have the summer. I can take leave starting next school year and return in November, but I would love to work PT...we shall see...


Ladies, this MS is still kicking my butt! I've been on the couch all week (missed work all last week) and threw up 3 times before bed last night. I blame hubs: he made me take a shower, lol...it had been too long! :nope:

I'm off all this week for T'giving break so praying that W15 on Friday brings relief!!!!! We've been without internet until today so I'm going bonkers again!


----------



## Sasha92

I can't keep up either but I'm going on mat leave at 34 weeks on April 27th and plan to come back beginning of February so I'm taking the full 9 months lol might try and push it to 10 depending on if I can afford it or not xx


----------



## ricschick

Great news chi! Congratulations on team blue!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ooh a team blue!! That's exciting! Evening things out in here! 29 days till we find out lol XD

I'm aiming to make it to 28 weeks at work as of now, then I can start on my maternity leave. We have 12 months and they've extended it to 18 if you want less money. I don't think I can afford the less money, but I will take the 12 months and then I can go a few without pay so I can stay off until the baby is at least 1. 12 more weeks... Mentally that's tough but I think I will ok physically.

OT, is anyone here into essential oils? I'm not really yet, but definitely interested. But the EO people turn me off so much. I have 2 friends who are in it and are just going crazy bombarding me trying to get me to sign up with them. SO pushy. It's driving me crazy, like yes I'm interested but not enough to spend all my money and time on them!

And another note. GREEK SALAD. SO good now you guys.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko essential oils can be good for different ailments/conditions but you don&#8217;t need a million different kinds. Is it like Tupperware but for essential oils? Why are they trying to sell you on them? I use lavender and tea tree oil for a variety of things but def not a &#8216;pusher&#8217; lol. 
I&#8217;m all things Greek! Greek salad, greek pasta salad, greek quinoa, spannokopita...I thinks it&#8217;s the salt in the feta. It&#8217;s like the pickles! I can&#8217;t get enough. Lasagna tonight though! It&#8217;s one of about 5 things I&#8217;ve cooked in 2.5 months! My poor family lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I said pickles, now I have to eat some!! Haha


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats on being team blue Reiko! I forgot, is that what you were hoping for or did you not care?

So for all of last week, my morning sickness backed off quite a bit. I was getting quite hopeful; the nausea overall seemed less intense and I was throwing up less too...typically 1-2x per day when before it was typically 3-5x a day. I even had a day where I didn't throw up at all. I seemed to feel a little hungrier too. Now I have a cold and the more intense morning sickness seems to be back. Smells were bothering me again big time yesterday too. Why must my body trick me like this?? I literally have never felt "good"(and I say that loosely) for an entire week before. Grr, frustrating. I just want to start enjoying this pregnancy.

I've been feeling some good kicks today though, so that has been nice:)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mrsstrezy it's chibi who found out she's having a boy. We still have to wait till Christmas!! I am on the fence... I would like a girl because that's what I'm familiar with. Boy seems scary lol!! But we will be happy with a boy too. I know my husband would like a boy and even my team pink 5 year old is coming around to the idea of another boy for "daddy's team" lol!! I think it is a boy but I had one friend yesterday tell me she's sure it's a girl. I think if we had 3 girls I would be ok being done which would make life easier. But if I had a boy I would probably want a 4th to see if we could give him a brother.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> I said pickles, now I have to eat some!! Haha

Ah that's the one thing I forgot on my grocery shop this week!! Oh no!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Mrsstrezy it's chibi who found out she's having a boy. We still have to wait till Christmas!! I am on the fence... I would like a girl because that's what I'm familiar with. Boy seems scary lol!! But we will be happy with a boy too. I know my husband would like a boy and even my team pink 5 year old is coming around to the idea of another boy for "daddy's team" lol!! I think it is a boy but I had one friend yesterday tell me she's sure it's a girl. I think if we had 3 girls I would be ok being done which would make life easier. But if I had a boy I would probably want a 4th to see if we could give him a brother.

Whoops Im sorry Chibi! Man I cant keep things straight these days.

Reiko-Good for you for having HG and actually thinking about having more babies after this! Ive told my husband that due to the morning sickness, this one will be our last. We only were planning on having two kids anyway, but a couple times hes even hinted at having a third. I just dont think I could do this again


----------



## Reiko_ctu

mrsstrezy said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Mrsstrezy it's chibi who found out she's having a boy. We still have to wait till Christmas!! I am on the fence... I would like a girl because that's what I'm familiar with. Boy seems scary lol!! But we will be happy with a boy too. I know my husband would like a boy and even my team pink 5 year old is coming around to the idea of another boy for "daddy's team" lol!! I think it is a boy but I had one friend yesterday tell me she's sure it's a girl. I think if we had 3 girls I would be ok being done which would make life easier. But if I had a boy I would probably want a 4th to see if we could give him a brother.
> 
> Whoops Im sorry Chibi! Man I cant keep things straight these days.
> 
> Reiko-Good for you for having HG and actually thinking about having more babies after this! Ive told my husband that due to the morning sickness, this one will be our last. We only were planning on having two kids anyway, but a couple times hes even hinted at having a third. I just dont think I could do this againClick to expand...

Oh when I was really sick I was adamant this was our last too... but now that I'm up and about, still nauseous but not vomiting anymore, I'm ok with doing it again (as long as it goes this way again -- no way I could do that severe nvp for 40 weeks). But we will be waiting until I'm 34/35 (4-5 years time), trying for a few months, and if nothing happens, that's it. So I should really be prepared for this to be our last!


----------



## Ms_Friendly

Hey everyone! Just wanted to pop in. We found out the sex yesterday at 14 weeks! Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8867.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Mrs!!


----------



## VieraSky

Congrats, Mrs!!!

I haven't had a bleed from my sch in 3 weeks now, and I wish I knew whether or not it was a good thing. I've heard it can be either or (either my body is absorbing it, or the blood is pooling), but as I'm not in any pain (other than normal pregnancy aches) I'm going to be positive and say it's good. I go in again on the 30th, but don't have another scan until the 18th.


----------



## KittenLifter

Whee! Congrats on the big-headed boy, Chibi!



emzywemzy83 said:


> I'm going on Mat leave at 35 weeks, so 11th April and will be taking until 1st December (so I'll get a proper wage in December, just before Christmas!!) How long is everyone else planning on taking? I'm gutted I'll have to go back full time after this baby- I quit work when I had the girls, but that's not an option or even part time as I'm the main earner now that hubby works part time :( Oh well, needs must eh!

I'll be lucky if I get more than three months (and I'm not sure what the pay situation will be like, since it depends on our company...I'm at least far from the first mom here). Oh, to be in a country that had any official support for new mothers...I'm glad that so many of you get that, though!



ReadynWaiting said:


> Kitten I concur with being âtreated as a wholeâ. I worked with a Naturopath (who was also a TCM practioner and used acupuncture) after a few of my losses and after my 90 mins (yes 90 mins of questions all about me) assessment she devised a plan to get my body on track. 6 months of treatment led to my pg with my son which was the 1st healthy pg in 3 years.
> I have my MW appt tomorrow which we will book the anatomy scan hopefully in a couple weeks time. Iâve been struggling a litttle this past week as I get closer to the time my son died. I wake up in the am and wonder âwill something go wrong today?â
> I think itâs time for some Reiki! I donât want to spend my time worrying that I wonât take this baby home.

Yes! Reiki and whatever else you need. I can't imagine what a trying time this must be for you, though. It sounds like the perfect time to center your needs and support yourself. <3



Reiko_ctu said:


> OT, is anyone here into essential oils? I'm not really yet, but definitely interested. But the EO people turn me off so much. I have 2 friends who are in it and are just going crazy bombarding me trying to get me to sign up with them. SO pushy. It's driving me crazy, like yes I'm interested but not enough to spend all my money and time on them!
> 
> And another note. GREEK SALAD. SO good now you guys.




ReadynWaiting said:


> Reiko essential oils can be good for different ailments/conditions but you donât need a million different kinds. Is it like Tupperware but for essential oils? Why are they trying to sell you on them? I use lavender and tea tree oil for a variety of things but def not a âpusherâ lol.
> Iâm all things Greek! Greek salad, greek pasta salad, greek quinoa, spannokopita...I thinks itâs the salt in the feta. Itâs like the pickles! I canât get enough. Lasagna tonight though! Itâs one of about 5 things Iâve cooked in 2.5 months! My poor family lol.

This TOTALLY sounds like Tupperware for essential oils! All those pyramid-scheme-y things. Man. I just can't deal. We use some occasional essential oils in my herbalism class (which is almost over!), and we did a couple in a lymphatic massage blend a couple weeks ago, but our teacher also told me to take it easy on them in general for now (the grapefruit/lemon/bay laurel we used were nice and boring, but no respiratory steams with EOs, for instance).



Ms_Friendly said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to pop in. We found out the sex yesterday at 14 weeks! Hope everyone is doing well!

Congrats on the boy, Ms Friendly!

We had quite the girl posse going there for a while! It's kind of fun to see these bits of news coming in, even if we're still firmly yellow.


----------



## KittenLifter

Me and the long multi-quote posts. Ha.

I've got time this week, at least! I have Thursday and Friday off for Thanksgiving (hooray!) and me & my husband took the rest of the week off, too. We did NOTHING yesterday (except go to the gym) and it was perfect. Our cat has been pretty fond of all the sitting around. I'm even reading books again! Checked out "From The Hips" and "Origins" (Annie Murphy Paul) from the library, and have been having a super fun time with Origins so far. Like, duh, the fetal environment affects the eventual child...but TELL ME MORE THIS IS SO INTERESTING.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

VieraSky said:


> Congrats, Mrs!!!
> 
> I haven't had a bleed from my sch in 3 weeks now, and I wish I knew whether or not it was a good thing. I've heard it can be either or (either my body is absorbing it, or the blood is pooling), but as I'm not in any pain (other than normal pregnancy aches) I'm going to be positive and say it's good. I go in again on the 30th, but don't have another scan until the 18th.

I stopped bleeding last Thursday and it is very stressful wondering if it will start again. 
If you're not having pain though, just try and ignore it. It could just be re-absorbed with no issues.


----------



## ChibiLena

As for maternity leave, we have 90 days here at 50% pay. I will stock it up with a few days annual leave to take a whole three months. However, that means that I will work until nearly up to delivery. As I have a desk job I hope it will be alright.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Mrs!! 

We're evening out now. Please send them pink vibes over here though lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies that have virtually no mat leave...I hope this doesn&#8217;t come across as insensitive but I&#8217;m actually (with all the sympathy in me) wondering how you are expected to go to work and leave your 3 month old with someone? Why does anyone (government) think this is ok? Obviously there are females/mothers in positions that could try to change this? I would think it&#8217;s easier to find people to replace those on mat leave for a longer period of time rather than only 3 months? 
I just think it&#8217;s so unfair for all you mothers that aren&#8217;t given that time with your babies. Here in Canada most daycares won&#8217;t even take babies until they can at least sit up and have good neck strength and then they charge an enormous amount because they are still so little and demand so much attention. I just feel so bad for you ladies! It&#8217;s so unfair.


----------



## ricschick

Ms friendly congratulations on having a boy!!! 

RnW I agree must be so hard!!!!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Reiko-Good for you for having HG and actually thinking about having more babies after this! Ive told my husband that due to the morning sickness, this one will be our last. We only were planning on having two kids anyway, but a couple times hes even hinted at having a third. I just dont think I could do this again

Same here, and it's my first! I have been too miserable an couldn't do it with a toddler. Plus I'm 40 and hubs is 46 so....we're okay with 1.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies that have virtually no mat leave...I hope this doesnt come across as insensitive but Im actually (with all the sympathy in me) wondering how you are expected to go to work and leave your 3 month old with someone? Why does anyone (government) think this is ok? Obviously there are females/mothers in positions that could try to change this? I would think its easier to find people to replace those on mat leave for a longer period of time rather than only 3 months?
> I just think its so unfair for all you mothers that arent given that time with your babies. Here in Canada most daycares wont even take babies until they can at least sit up and have good neck strength and then they charge an enormous amount because they are still so little and demand so much attention. I just feel so bad for you ladies! Its so unfair.

It's grossly unfair and shocking for such an advanced 1st world nation. I blame the desire to work too much. It started as capitalism and the "American dream" and never adjusted over time.

My baby is born right before summer starts (I'm a teacher) so I'll have a few months anyway. Trying to see if we can live on hubby's salary alone so I can take more time off. 
They started a PT teaching where you split the day with another, so I would only work 4 hours. I can do that and daycare would be much cheaper (trying to look into homecare from a lady at my church).


----------



## cheluzal

First day in forever I feel normal! No nausea, no pain...just hunger.
Praying it's the new norm and stays this way.
Hopeful I can make T'giving tomorrow now.


----------



## katiesfirst1

I am due May 30th with my first! I'd love to join the group.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Katiesfirst! Congratulations!


----------



## VieraSky

Welcome Katie!


----------



## VieraSky

BrokenfoREVer said:


> VieraSky said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Mrs!!!
> 
> I haven't had a bleed from my sch in 3 weeks now, and I wish I knew whether or not it was a good thing. I've heard it can be either or (either my body is absorbing it, or the blood is pooling), but as I'm not in any pain (other than normal pregnancy aches) I'm going to be positive and say it's good. I go in again on the 30th, but don't have another scan until the 18th.
> 
> I stopped bleeding last Thursday and it is very stressful wondering if it will start again.
> If you're not having pain though, just try and ignore it. It could just be re-absorbed with no issues.Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping for, so fingers crossed


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Happy to hear no more bleeding from the SCH girls, and Chel hopefully that is 2nd tri kicking in for you and you can enjoy thanksgiving. I would try and keep up with your meds to make sure you don't mess with things though!

Broken sending all my girl vibes to you! Can you guys believe it's already the 22nd? So close to December... it's sneaking up and I still have a few christmas presents to buy. But need to wait till the last minute to buy the stocking treats or I'll eat them all!

We are home this afternoon with nothing to do, and I honestly do not know what to do. We've been busy since I've been back on my feet. Now we have a slow afternoon with nothing to do and not sure what to fill the time with my 2 littles. Too rainy to go outside!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I still have some shopping for me and DH to do. DS is all finished, for both his birthday next week and Christmas. Although I do have stocking fillers to buy too. Maybe no finished haha. 

4 more weeks until we found out if all the vibes have worked haha.


----------



## ricschick

I've just started Christmas shopping but aiming to be done by the 1st week in December so we can relax and enjoy December


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have been on a mission to get Christmas shopping done before Dec 1. People get so miserable in Dec while shopping which makes me miserable so I want to avoid that. Lol
Although I have done a ton of shopping i still feel like I have a ton to do.


----------



## ricschick

I think I've chosen the pram I want, it's light weight comes with car seat and carrycot and it has small wheels. And it's a good price I think £269 for all of it.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's a lovely pram Ricschick. I love starry things. 

We want to get the star design Moses basket from asda.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Nice pram ricschick! Clicking in the car seat is a feature I love. Our new stroller we can't do that so I'm not sure how that will go... but I'm planning on wearing a lot of the time like I did with my 2nd and using the stroller for the bigger girls so I think it will be ok. But if they're sleeping in their car seat it's nice to be able to connect it to the stroller so they can stay asleep!! Ive gottten a different stroller each time I've had a baby lol! This was the first one I wanted that I finally got. Would've saved us a couple hundred bucks if i had just got it first go around!!

Wishing my nausea would be totally gone over here, it's not bad but mild and constant. Also, my bump has shrunk!?! I'm trying not to worry but it was huge week 13/14 and now I can almost look not pregnant at week 16! My uterus must've shifted but it's so weird. If I wasn't still nauseous I wouldn't feel pregnant at all. Except being exhausted. Is anyone exercising? I quit with the ms but need to start again, but too lazy. Just weight training over here, no cardio XD I hate cardio.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko maybe you had some bloat that contributed to your bloat? My &#8216;bump&#8217; just keeps getting bigger and more pronounced but I have an extra 15lbs hanging around. 
I have done virtually nothing since September but desperately need to get back in to it. I have some pregnancy yoga videos on YouTube that look good and really want to strengthen legs/butts for future squatting/birthing. What are you looking to do?


----------



## ricschick

Me too love to be able to get the car seat out and click it on while dropping kids to school or nipping in the shop and can use the carry cot for longer outings and for when we're down the caravan. Can't wait to get it!!! 

Reiko hope your sickness goes I'm still tired too, my bump changes size too tends to be smaller in the morning and bigger at night. Lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready yoga sounds so nice! Physical but something relaxing about it. I use YouTube videos called FitnessBlender which are awesome. I just do strength training and not the high intensity interval cardio they have because Im underweight and I'd have to eat way more than I do to keep my weight up doing cardio. So I have a couple sets of Dumbbells and do stuff like squats etc. But I might look into prenatal yoga as that sounds relaxing!

My parents picked up my oldest from preschool today and she's decorating their tree and having dinner with them. So I took my 2 year old and we went all around town and did ALL our Christmas shopping!! We only have 2 gifts left but those are DHs responsibility (so they won't be bought until Dec 23-24 lol) so I and done!!! Nov 23 baby!!

I'm thinking about having some other moms over one night for appys and a wrapping party, does that sound like fun?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I just need to vent this somewhere ladies, my 2 and 4 year old kids don't eat anything at dinnertime. Breakfast and lunch are fine so I know they're not starving. But at dinner time they cry and whine and end up eating half a bite of vegetable, 1 or 2 bites of meat, and then whatever carb I serve (pasta, rice, bread) gets eaten up. I don't even let them eat that until they've had their one bite of vegetable. I know they're just in a picky stage, and I do not think they're lacking for nutrition, but I'm tired of dinner being SO unenjoyable. I do not enjoy sitting down to the table with them... when will dinnertime get enjoyable again!?!?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I would love to give you positive words/advice but I have none. My dd was an amazing eater until 18 months and then became horrible to the point that she eats only a handful of things. Peanut butter is her main staple (and not the healthy kind, Kraft only), she eats no other meat unless it&#8217;s pepperoni on her pizza. She no longer eats any veg and only about 6-8 different fruits. She will eat some dairy yet it&#8217;s loaded with hormones and antibiotics so it&#8217;s not really a win. Every day I ask her if she wants what we are having and it&#8217;s a no. I used to put the food in front of her but she whips her plate/food across the room and I&#8217;m not cleaning it up anymore. 
For now she eats her foods that she likes (always balanced yet not much variety) and sits at her little table and eats on her own as dinner time was miserable. I will revisit the situation when I feel it&#8217;s best to do so. For me, life is too short to fight every night with her and for what? 
If you come across any great advice let me know because I&#8217;ll try anything. One thing I can offer that does work (periodically) are smoothies that I can add greens and sweet veg (carrots) to and she will drink them. Also, baked goods I add pumpkin, zucchini, carrots, beet purée so I know she at least gets some veg at some point.


----------



## VieraSky

I still have shopping to do for everyone! OH gets a bonus paycheck this month (he gets paid every 2 weeks, and we have a third magical check this month that we're going to use on Christmas) so we have been waiting on that.


----------



## ricschick

All mine have gone through a not eating stage! And the key is too not stress!!! I would serve what everyone else was eating and if they didn't eat it they got nothing else. They grew out of it and all of mine are good eaters. We have one rule and that's they are too try everything if they don't like it fair enough but they have to try it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricschick that's pretty much how I do it. I don't make them anything special so if they don't like it there's nothing to eat! But honestly, I make yummy food. I'm not trying to force feed them gross food! I was still sick in bed on Canadian thanksgiving and my DH said MIL was trying to force my oldest to finish her mushroom and broccoli dish and I was just like, there's no way I'd eat that let alone force my 4 year old to clean her plate. Anyways I think I have decided to just not stress about it anymore. They really do eat well at the other meals. 

My friend is 39 weeks today and she's getting that feeling where she's going to miss it being just her and her two older kids before the baby comes... I don't envy her. That feeling is the worst. But I suppose it's there to help us bond more with our kids before the baby comes!

Also I'm hoping that 22 weeks today I have this kiddo, at 38+5 lol. Weird thing to think but I need to have the baby on a Wednesday-Friday to maximize time my husband can spend at home! So I'm planning on my 38 week Appt on 38+3 or 4 and getting a sweep to end all sweeps haha, then home for sex and hoping the baby shows up in the next 24 hrs!! I do want to enjoy Christmas but I really just want the next few months to go by as quickly as possible. 12 more weeks of work too.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I love your planning Reiko. I hope it all works out for you and baby arrives when they're meant to. Do you usually have your babies a little early? 

Ideally this one will arrive during the day on a Saturday. I want to go into hospital just after breakfast and be home for dinner (KFC. Hubs is under instructions :haha:) that's gunna be the least disruption to DS, he won't have to miss school or stay over night anywhere. 
I was in 4 days with DS so I'm massively hoping I can be in and out with this one.


----------



## ricschick

A weekend would be good for me too as our eldest daughter will be coming with us and she will be there at the birth so that would work out well lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

The best laid plans eh Ricschick. Our babies will turn up on Monday night haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken I hope you are home by dinner. With our second we were. So with no complications you can definitely be home by dinner :)

My last was born at 3:45 am on a Wednesday after a sweep at 3 pm on the Tuesday so I'm hoping a sweep will do the same this time. But I got my sweep at 37+6 so she was born 38 weeks and we didn't have anything ready of course! Not even a bed for her. So I'll wait an extra week this time lol just in case it really does work again this time!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh God the sweep! I had one with dd and it&#8217;s SO uncomfortable. Being old AF with this baby I want to kick things in to gear at 38 weeks so will probably end up asking for a sweep. MW and I have already talked about it. I want to avoid the hospital and drs intervention so I will be doing it ALL...sex, castor oil, acupuncture, chiropractor and the dreaded sweep. 
I felt awful today, sick and gaggy. I hope it goes for good soon. I&#8217;m just tired of feeling crappy. I did manage to get some more Christmas shopping done, not much left other than stocking stuffers.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> I felt awful today, sick and gaggy. I hope it goes for good soon. Im just tired of feeling crappy. I did manage to get some more Christmas shopping done, not much left other than stocking stuffers.

Oh no-you're still having sickness?!
I actually made it to Thanksgiving yesterday. I've been a bit ok the last 3 days and am praying the worst is over!
Haven't puked since Monday night. 

Stomach tight and painful at times (indigestion?) but having lots of hunger growls and trying to munch every so often.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> Oh God the sweep! I had one with dd and its SO uncomfortable. Being old AF with this baby I want to kick things in to gear at 38 weeks so will probably end up asking for a sweep. MW and I have already talked about it. I want to avoid the hospital and drs intervention so I will be doing it ALL...sex, castor oil, acupuncture, chiropractor and the dreaded sweep.
> I felt awful today, sick and gaggy. I hope it goes for good soon. Im just tired of feeling crappy. I did manage to get some more Christmas shopping done, not much left other than stocking stuffers.

I think I must've been just ready to have the baby because that sweep didn't really bother me. My DD was standing by my head and I was just chatting with her. But I remember with my first it was so painful the Dr said "if you can't handle this you'll never handle labour!"


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well I'm just sitting finishing up my break at work and I can definitely feel our little monkey doing a few tiny kicks in there... so that puts a smile on my face &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chel-the feeling crappy comes and goes but when it&#8217;s here I have to really work at not throwing up. It&#8217;s just getting tiresome. 

Reiko-the sweep nothing compared to labour as far as I&#8217;m concerned but it was really uncomfortable. If it means it kick starts labour I&#8217;m all for it though. 
That&#8217;s exciting that you feel baby!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

It was nice to finally feel something in there! I felt a bit of movement last Sunday but wasn't sure... this time it was like he had hiccups so I definitely noticed. I have to be sitting still for quite a long time which never happens, except on my lunch break at work! So maybe I'll feel some more kicks tomorrow lunchtime. 

I'm sorry you're still nauseous ready. Still feeling it over here too and it is just tiring. Like when will I have a whole day of just feeling good. I'm down to 6 diclectin (2 every 8 hrs) at least, better than 8. I would really like to not buy another bottle of them considering it's $300. 

Anyone else considering what type of stroller/pram they're going to get? Or buying any other baby things?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh and who is openeing a gender reveal envelope on christmas morning like we are?!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh and who is openeing a gender reveal envelope on christmas morning like we are?!

That's a no go for us. My mom is watching our youngest while OH and our oldest go to the scan. If we didn't tell her when we got back, I think she might blow up our house.:haha:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh and who is openeing a gender reveal envelope on christmas morning like we are?!

We're finding out a few days before Christmas, but we are getting a present for my son to open so he finds out on Christmas Day.


----------



## ricschick

They don't give a sweep here until your 40 weeks which is annoying!! I've had one previous and I had her the next day but she was 8 days late!! 
It's lovely how you can have that as an extra pressie on xmas day!!! We find out in 2 weeks at a private scan and kiddies are coming with us to find out which will be a first for them so I'm excited about that!! 

I hope the sickness sods off for good guys I feel it too on and off but luckily mostly off now! Still tired tho come the afternoon. 

Happy 17 weeks viera. X 

I'm getting the Billie frairs travel system in grey with white stars. 
Mil said she will buy it for us in the new year!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko- I&#8217;m so ready for the constant, noticeable movement. I just want the reassurance. I think it&#8217;s good that you have been slowly weaning yourself off the meds as you shouldn&#8217;t have any adverse effects. The key for me is keeping food in my body but overnight is the issue. Mornings are still the struggle. 
I haven&#8217;t decided if I&#8217;m going to buy anything new other than a car seat. We have a stroller that fits just the infant seat (no seating for baby when older) which is great for flat surfaces like the mall. Our other stroller is a jogger which is great for outdoors but not so great for getting in and out of the car as it&#8217;s so heavy. My SIL has a couple I might ask to use if she&#8217;s done. I want to take the kids on a trip to Disney next year so would rather save for that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can&#8217;t wait for the other gender reveals. We have our anatomy scan Dec 21 which sucks as our next MW appt is Dec 18. I want results ASAP so I can stop stressing so much.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 15 weeks Ricschick!

I had a sweep at 40 weeks too, and it definitely kickstarted the contractions, still took 3 more days for him to be born though, but it definitely kicked things off.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh and who is openeing a gender reveal envelope on christmas morning like we are?!

Here. Scan on 12/21 but hubs won't let us know until Cmas morning.


----------



## cheluzal

Ate about 10 little crackers when I woke up then around 8:30 crashed and burned into a coma until 12:30! Woke and stomach not upset at all. 
I actually had to find the heartbeat on doppler because I got a little scared, lol. 

Stinks feeling good scares me now, but man I hope it stays! I'm finally getting stuff done; namely, Christmas cards.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> Ate about 10 little crackers when I woke up then around 8:30 crashed and burned into a coma until 12:30! Woke and stomach not upset at all.
> I actually had to find the heartbeat on doppler because I got a little scared, lol.
> 
> Stinks feeling good scares me now, but man I hope it stays! I'm finally getting stuff done; namely, Christmas cards.

It's hard not to worry but the timing is totally right for you to be coming out of sickness. With my 2nd it cleared right at 16 weeks so try not to worry and enjoy!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 17 weeks Reiko!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks broken! Kinda hard to believe I'm here! 3 more weeks till anatomy scan! And 9 days till next midwife app. 

I'm remembering my last pregnancy at 16-17 weeks and feeling really similar right now. Which is nice and reassuring :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!! Having our friends over for lunch today who are 4 weeks ahead of us with their second... their first is only 14 months :)


----------



## ricschick

Happy 17 weeks reiko xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 17 wks Reiko!
It&#8217;s crazy that we are nearing our anatomy scans. That&#8217;s the half way mark yet it feels like we only just found out. I&#8217;m glad time is moving as it is. As the next month passes quickly because of Christmas and all of the things leading up to it I imagine it will zip by. 
We spent our day at my moms with the kids baking or behinds off. We have all of our Christmas goodies baked and in the freezer ready to pull out for whatever function we are headed to. I am exhausted though and ready for bed!
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready that's a great idea! I should find some good freezable Christmas treat recipes and do that too. I want to make a variety of cookies to give as gifts to neighbors etc.

Our lunch was fun but our friends told us they're moving away next summer... sad. We were really looking forward to our babies being the same age this time :/

But you're right ready the next few weeks will zoom by and we'll all be halfway there before you know it which is great. Tummies will finally not be "far" anymore and will be proper baby bumps XD


----------



## ricschick

It definitely is speeding up now isn't it! And your right with Christmas we will be half way very soon!!! Less than 2 weeks now til our gender scan can't wait!! &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I can't believe how fast it's going. And with all the mayhem of Christmas it'll be 2018 before we know it and just a few months til our babies are here! 

We have 3 more weeks until our gender scan. I can't flipping wait, I'm so so so excited. 

Bit of a whinge though, my school run with DS is 4 miles a day and it's absolutely killing me. It's making all my back and my pelvis hurt to the point where I'm struggling to walk the day after. I'm worried how I'm going to cope when I get bigger. DH works crazy days and hours ad even though he does the school run as much as he can, a lot of it still falls to me. 
On the upside though, it's keeping my weight mostly stable. I'm hoping not to absolutely pile on the pounds like I did with DS.

16 weeks for meeeee! Avocado time!


----------



## ricschick

Happy 16 weeks broken!! 
Oh that is a tricky one! Could you maybe get a bus a few days a week? Or are there any mums who live near you? I feel you tho! I'm down the school 3 times a day and by Thursday/Friday I'm knackered luckily I drive there as it's too far for joanie to walk but it's tiresome!! &#128564; 
I feel like I'm bigger this week! Seem to be growing by the day lol. Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy avocado time Broken!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

ricschick said:


> Happy 16 weeks broken!!
> Oh that is a tricky one! Could you maybe get a bus a few days a week? Or are there any mums who live near you? I feel you tho! I'm down the school 3 times a day and by Thursday/Friday I'm knackered luckily I drive there as it's too far for joanie to walk but it's tiresome!! &#128564;
> I feel like I'm bigger this week! Seem to be growing by the day lol. Xx

I might have to get the bus as I get bigger. It's only £1 each way but it all adds up, and I can't get bus home with DS, so we have to walk that one. I do have mum friends that will drop us off occasionally or would pick DS up if I was really struggling but I don't want to rely on other people yknow. 

I don't feel any bigger, it's just getting harder to walk. 

Happy avocado week to you too RnW!


----------



## VieraSky

I've felt huge for a while now. I've been in maternity pants since first tri XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Happy 16 broken!! Definitely a hard school run you have. We drive!! A long walk already hurts my pelvis and, truthfully, it will only get worse as you get bigger. I'd talk to a few of the mom friends and ask them in advance when you are just too uncomfortable if they'd be willing to help you out! Or else that kid is going to be home schooled for the last few mos of your pregnancy XD

We decorated for Christmas today! And I found out a close friend is 6 weeks with her third, so happy for her! Waiting on news from a friend due Friday -- really don't want to bug her with a text but dying to know if any things happening!!!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Haha avocado &#129361; week is making me chortle!!
Thats my week too!
Had my 16 week MW appt today. She offered to try and hear the heartbeat but between bubs position and the double hurdle of a chubby mama and an anterior placenta, it wasnt happening!!

Im not overly stressed by it as we have our gender scan on Wednesday! Eep!

Had a dream it was another girl although prior to this was thinking maybe a boy.
I just dont know!!


----------



## cheluzal

Back to work today, after being out for 2 weeks.
Feeling okay...some bouts of wooziness but nothing like I've been feeling. Although even a little ugh is too much since I've hit my nausea limit long ago.

My poor hubs...I still can't kiss him or be too affectionate. 

After this week, only 3 until we break for Christmas until 1/9!


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 17 weeks to me! Baby is the size of a pomegranate. :) :) :)

Also felt movements from the outside for the first time yesterday!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib I like pomegranate. Our tickers say onion... yeah pomegranate is better lol! 

I'm doing really well weaning off my diclectin. 2 days ago I was going 6, yesterday 5, and today 4 and I feel pretty good. So I might try 3 tomorrow!

Rosie sooo excited for your gender scan. I'm going to say boy because I always dreamed boy with my girls!! So I think if you dream girl it's a boy XD 

Does anyone else have a gender scan before Ricschick in 2 weeks? then we have a bunch in the week before Christmas.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh, and are anyone else's boobs still sore!?! Mine weren't at all in first tri but at the end there they decided to explode and they're sooo sore now. I have never gotten boobs like this with either of my DD's! Anyways they're just annoying how sore they are. Not the nips but the actual boobie part XD


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yay pomegranate week Chibi! 

Reiko that's great you're feeling good weaning off your tablets. 

I'm pretty sure Emzy has a gender scan on the 1st. She mostly posts in fb group though. 

Also yes my boobs are still sore. Mostly at the end of the day when I de-bra. But not as sore as 1st tri by a long shot. If I get a rare day where I can stay in pjs they don't hurt, it's always after a day of bra. 

I have my first consultant app today. Yay fun times(!) I have to go alone because hubs could not get it off work. I'm going to really push to deliver at the birth centre I want instead of the main hospital they want to send me to. Don't know how far I'll get though.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 16 and 17 weeks ladies!
Chibi-yay for feeling baby on the outside. I can&#8217;t wait for this so the kids will be able to feel baby. I think dd will be so excited!

Reiko-my nips hurt daily and haven&#8217;t lessened since 1st tri. Last night they were actually quite tender. Some days are better than others but they are never without tenderness.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 17 weeks chi!!!


----------



## ricschick

Yep my nips hurt too have done since day one!! 
Good luck broken at your consultant appointment hopefully they will agree with you! 
Rosie can't wait to no what your having!! I Jane a feeling it's a girl! Lol. 
Does anyone go days without feeling bubs? Thank goodness I have my Doppler !!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

App went fine. It was pretty quick. He checked for the heartbeat and found it. It was lovely to hear, but sad DH missed it. We have midwife next week so he'll hear it then I'm sure. 

Dr has said I have to have scans at 28,32&36 weeks to check baby's growth and obviously GTT. He also advised me to go back on 5mg folic acid. 

Ricschick I also don't feel baby move for long periods. I spend a bit of time every night laying in bed and just gently prodding my belly and that gets baby wriggling, but I'm still not having regular movements yet. 

I can't wait for all the genders scan over the next few weeks! is anyone staying team yellow or are we all finding out?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken glas your app went ok. Did he tell you why more folic acid? I stopped taking it when I was so sick and didn't think it worth it Togo back on at this point, but it is?

I think there are a couple team yellows in the group but maybe they're more on the FB group as most of us have posted dates coming up!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I asked and he said it was just a precaution. I told him I'd stopped taking it a few weeks ago and he said it was fine, just restart. So I have no idea.


----------



## ricschick

Broken why so many scans ( sorry if you've already said) I take 5mg of folic acid too. I'm unsure weather to continue it or not.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick check with your midwife, I'm sure it's safe for the whole pregnancy. I mean prenatal vitamins have it and you can take them all the way through. 

They're growth scans. That's all he said. I had 1 growth scan with DS so I was a bit weirded out by so many. I'm under a different hospital to last time so maybe they do things differently.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Reiko_ctu said:


> Rosie sooo excited for your gender scan. I'm going to say boy because I always dreamed boy with my girls!! So I think if you dream girl it's a boy XD
> 
> .

I think my girls want a boy and OH likes the idea of not being outnumbered but honestly we would be happy regardless! I was convinced my niece was going to be a boy and shes a feisty girl always on the go! Ive only had calm ones before but him indoors is more active so I think Ill blame him &#128514; 

One guess of each...not long to wait now. Ill know in about 22 hours!!! 

I wish I could feel flutters again. Trying a bath now as that always got my girls moving. Maybe will see if we have ice cream as cold and sweet works too?? 

I always mean to comment on much more then my brain goes blank, gah!!

Oh yeah, yay to easing sickness and on the boob front, mine occasionally ache like first trimester then theyre okay most of the time! 

Deffo getting more sensitive but then I do have the frisk too! Its hard work being frisky and lazy. Spooning and forking for the win! &#128521;


----------



## mrsstrezy

My gender ultrasound-dec 22nd. Can&#8217;t wait! Nips are still sore, have been since day 1. It&#8217;s annoying. Still throwing up 1-2x a day, still feel like crap a lot, still with the stupid hypersalivation. Tons of food aversions still. Starting to feel bitter about it now. Having any of this last longer than first tri is just too long.


----------



## ricschick

Oh no mrs sorry your still feeling rubbish!! I really hope it ends soon for you!!! Xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay today's Rosie's day!!!!


----------



## VieraSky

Woke up this morning more nauseous than I've been in weeks. All I want to do is stay in bed. :sick:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am impatiently waiting for Rosie's news XD


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey All! 

Scan was amaaaazing, great chance to see baby and find out which team we are on! Ill reveal officially tomorrow after my kids know but Im attaching a pic for any more guesses muhuhahaha
 



Attached Files:







652CA8C7-6C8D-4E69-A42D-28B968F33DB0.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my goodness Rosie what an awesome pic you got!! How nice to see baby!!

I have no idea how to spot bits on scans but I'm still saying boy. Boy or girl though, what a cuteeee baby!!! I'm soooo excited to see ours in ... 20 days :D


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh and is that your placenta at the top of the pic!?


----------



## ChibiLena

Congratulations on your scan Rosie! Waiting impatiently for your news! Planning cute Christmas cards with a scan picture to announce our second baby boy's name at the moment. ;) 

I hear all you ladies about the nipple soreness. Mine are soooo painful until the end of the second trimester. Have been in my first pregnancy as well and seems to be the same story this time.


----------



## VieraSky

My nipples are the freakin main attraction these days. I have to wear layer upon layer otherwise I'm gonna poke someones eye out! They are so sensitive! Sometimes they twinge and it about floors me.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh and is that your placenta at the top of the pic!?

It is my placenta! The scan is from the side as baby is head down in this image. My placenta is on the front wall and baba was having a good old play with the cord! Still crossed ankles like at the 12 weeker! 

Im v excited to see the reactions later!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Rosie that's a lovely picture. Pretty amazing to get your placenta in there too. I've never seen mine on any ultrasound. 

I'm so excited to find out what you're having. I think boy maybe?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

What a great scan pic Rosie, so clear! I thought boy not because anything is showing but just a feeling.


----------



## ricschick

Lovely pic Rosie!!! I'm guessing girl. &#128151;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That is so cool about your placenta. I agree, I've never seen mine on any of my ultrasounds. What a neat picture to have baby and the placenta in one shot. Hope your kids are excited when they find out what their little sibling will be!

I'm kind of weirdly feeling not pregnant any more. Yesterday I did need to have a nap during the day, but in the evening I was not tired at all, my boobs didn't hurt either. And I swear my belly has not grown at all since 14 weeks! I'm looking forward to hearing hb on monday at next mw to reassure me :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko every morning I wake up (slightly panicked) feeling not pregnant. I feel very little movement and really have to concentrate to feel it so I pull out my Doppler to reassure myself. Another few weeks and we will be feeling movements on the inside and out and bellies will be bigger. 
Soon enough I&#8217;ll be complaining about belly being too big and feet in my ribs that I&#8217;ll be wishing for this &#8216;not feeling pregnant&#8217; stage lol. 

Rosie you are killing us over here!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Rosie we're desperate to know!! I've been refreshing the thread all day.


----------



## ricschick

Yes come on Rosie!!!! Lol. Xx


----------



## Wicky78

VieraSky said:


> Wicky, I love the pictures! What doppler are you thinking of going with?

I haven't actually picked one. I'm open to recommendations for something economical but reliable (or at least easy to use!). 

DW heard the heartbeat for the first time this week and she was so excited. I was just pleased that they finally found it with the doppler, as previously they had to do an ultrasound every visit to make sure baby was ok. Now I can move forward with getting a doppler, as I know baby's big enough! :happydance:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> Reiko every morning I wake up (slightly panicked) feeling not pregnant. I feel very little movement and really have to concentrate to feel it so I pull out my Doppler to reassure myself. Another few weeks and we will be feeling movements on the inside and out and bellies will be bigger.
> Soon enough Ill be complaining about belly being too big and feet in my ribs that Ill be wishing for this not feeling pregnant stage lol.
> 
> Rosie you are killing us over here!!!

I can't wait for my ultrasound! I wish I could just be reassured that since I've made it this far I shouldn't be worried anymore. And I should be glad because at this point with my second dd I could barely walk and had to go off work at 20 weeks. Not even close to that this time. But It's just so weird not feeling the baby at 17.5 weeks :/. I'm hoping the mw finds a hb super easy on Monday like she did at my 12 week app. I know it's morbid to type it, but I'm having thoughts that the baby has stopped growing and my body just hasn't figured it out yet :( I shouldn't but I am :(


----------



## Wicky78

I am so behind on the thread! I was completely flattened by morning sickness for a few days, then out of town for Thanksgiving, then more morning sickness and exhaustion, so I was about 10 days behind. Whew, this thread moves fast!

Anyway, it was great to see all the milestones of 15, 16, and 17 weeks and the upcoming or recent scans and gender reveals! I'm so sorry for those of us who still feel like crap despite being firmly in the 2nd tri. I can't imagine trying to do this with other kids, so I am in awe of you mammas who have other LO at home! 

My OB officially diagnosed me with HG this week, although I think she had done so about three weeks ago and just didn't tell me. I am on a lovely combo of Phenergan at bedtime, B6 in the morning and evening, and Zofran in between to just keep the vomiting at bay. I totally hear you ladies who talked about it taking all your energy to keep from throwing up. I am the same way. Sometimes I wonder if it's worth trying so hard, but I know it isn't like a stomach bug, where you feel better after throwing up. The dizziness and nausea has me quite exasperated. And I'm soooo exhasted all the time. On top of it all, I've lost almost 7 pounds in the last three weeks due to nausea, vomiting, and having no appetite. OB said not to worry unless I lose more... but that was 2 pounds ago. I just hope it's early enough that it won't hurt the baby, since I'm getting my prenatal in every evening.

On the good news front, I got my cell free fetal DNA results back last week. No abnormalities detected on any chromosomes, including sex chromosomes. We are relieved and will just have the AFP in a couple of weeks and forgo the CVS or Amnio. They were able to see 2 X chromosomes, so they said it's a girl with 95% certainty. The anatomy scan on December 27 will let us know for sure. But for now, we're telling just a few close family members and keeping it a secret, just in case. We aren't telling my mom because if the blood test was wrong, she would be so confused about the "change" in sex at the anatomy scan LOL. So for the moment, we're a cautious team pink :winkwink:

Oh, and Rosie, we're all on tenterhooks waiting for your reveal... can't wait to see what you're having. I'm guessing girl, but I'm terrible at reading ultrasound images! :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

Reiko_ctu said:


> I can't wait for my ultrasound! I wish I could just be reassured that since I've made it this far I shouldn't be worried anymore. And I should be glad because at this point with my second dd I could barely walk and had to go off work at 20 weeks. Not even close to that this time. But It's just so weird not feeling the baby at 17.5 weeks :/. I'm hoping the mw finds a hb super easy on Monday like she did at my 12 week app. I know it's morbid to type it, but I'm having thoughts that the baby has stopped growing and my body just hasn't figured it out yet :( I shouldn't but I am :(

:hugs: I am so sorry you are feeling so uncertain. I hope you get the reassurance you need next week at the MW. Honestly, if I didn't feel so sick, I would be worried, too. I just know how much of a miracle it is that babies are born, and it makes me worry. I just try not to dwell on it too much, but every appointment I worry they won't find a heartbeat, so I know what you mean. I think that's why I'm planning to get a doppler...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko-My Doppler is what keeps those thoughts from taking over. I didn&#8217;t plan to use it as often as I am but the feeling of &#8216;it all being over&#8217; is more than I can deal with. This is right around when ds passed away so I just feel on edge. The mind is pretty powerful and not feeling anything or very little is hard. Did they determine you do have an anterior placenta? 
I&#8217;m sure you will go in Monday and all will be fine. Just a few more days!

Wicky-I have a sonoline B Doppler and it&#8217;s fantastic and didn&#8217;t break the bank. Honestly the peace of mind is well worth it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready my mw said I probably do have ant placenta but won't find out till my scan on the 19th. If I can just hear a nice hb on Monday I'm sure I'll start feeling a bit more movement in the few weeks till the scan. I am having tiny movements that I think are the baby but of course I can't be sure. Anyways it feels silly to feel that way, but it also feels a little ridiculous to just think that a second tri loss couldn't happen to me. It can happen to any of us. But of course I want to be hopeful for all of us to make it to the end in May <3

I think Rosie forgot about us guys XD lolol!!


----------



## VieraSky

Rosie come back!!! We need to know!!!

The doppler I have is an Angelsounds doppler. I've had it since my first pregnancy (7 years ago) and it still works as well as when I first got it.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I keep having the same thoughts, what if something is wrong etc etc. I really wish I'd bought a Doppler but it's a little late in the day now I think. 

My brain just keeps telling me this can't be real, I can't have made it this far, my and my DH are never going to have a baby together. Something is going to go wrong. 

I have a midwife app next week where she should be checking heartbeat. I just hope she can find it without the 5 mins of pain the dr inflicted.


----------



## ricschick

I would recommend getting s Doppler so much!! I go a few days without feeling anything and it gives me such piece of mind!!! I too have the sonoline B Doppler and it's brilliant!! 
Congratulations on a baby girl wicky!!! Xx


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Oh guys! Im so sorry for leaving you in suspense! I was busy teasing Facebook haha!!

Any last minute guesses? ;)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Rosie pleeeeeeeease!! 

I think boy.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

We are team pink! DD4 on the way!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Rosie!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ahhh congratulations!!


----------



## VieraSky

Congratulations!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

No way! That's crazy! And awesome. Congrats!! I think I'd like some of your pink vibes too for girl #3 over here ;)


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations Rosie!! Think of all the fab shopping trips you'll have with your girls!! I love Now that mine are getting older and we can do those things together xx


----------



## ChibiLena

Congratulations Rosie!!!

Here my 17w4d bump. :) And is anybody else breaking out like a teenager?!!
 



Attached Files:







2017-12-02 08.15.36.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cheluzal

Well I made it the full week at work. 
First time in 3 months.

Walked around entire complex tonight too. Praying it continues to get better.

Scan on 12/21


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ChibiLena said:


> Congratulations Rosie!!!
> 
> Here my 17w4d bump. :) And is anybody else breaking out like a teenager?!!

Ugh on my BACK!! Face is ok so far XD 

Cute bump!! Mine is super similar. I noticed my back is filling out, like I have straight sides rather than curvy hips now so I think that's why my bump has been staying the same size for like 4 weeks!


----------



## ricschick

Cute little bump chi!!!

Glad you feel better cheluzal 

Happy 16 weeks to me!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Hello! I've missed far too much to catch up, anything need updating on the first post??

We are team pink for the third time :pink: :)


----------



## VieraSky

Congratulations emzy!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Emzy!


----------



## VieraSky

Had a doctors appt and since I've not had a bleed in over 4 weeks, my doctor has taken me off of pelvic rest! Hubby is getting a special treat tonight XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Haha congrata viera! (And hubby lol)!

Emzy that's way too much pink in May! All the rest of us must be blue to even things out!

I'm Down to 2 diclectin a day now, definitely feeling a bit queasy tonight but I think after a few days it'll get better. And my tummy exploded literally overnight. So weird! I feel huge today. I got some bloodwork back and my iron/hemoglobin is right at the lower threshold, so it'll drop below normal levels in the next little bit. I'm going to order my prenatals and go back on them and hope that works. I don't like the full iron supplement it gives me diarrhea!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yay viera! That gives me hope haha. 

Reiko nooooo I want pink vibes! Also happy 18 weeks!!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Pink posse a go go here! I also cannot believe there is an August group and we will all be hitting the half way mark soon; most of us before the year is out. 

Also, how many posts do we have compared with other groups?! Haha


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh wow we are a chatty group! 

I'm exactly half way on Christmas day. I think its all going to get a bit real after Christmas cos then it's happening *this yr*


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh are we chatty? I think a lot of groups move over to Facebook after the initial sign up... I'm not a Facebook person so I stick around here. 

Emzy -- the front page - is it possible to move the angels to their own heading rather than in the due date list? Just easier to read the list that way. I didn't realize we had that many angels tho :/

I woke up flat on my belly this morning and now it's a bit sore! Sorry baby I squished you! Hope it wasn't for too long!

Broken for the record I DO think you're having a girl!! I have two friends with olde sons, they had a large age gap and both had girls so I think the same in your situation.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

The FB group is very quiet compared to here tbh. 

I hope you're right Reiko. I have serious girl feelings. I will be very very shocked if Nev is a boy. I won't be disappointed or anything, just very shocked.


----------



## VieraSky

I feel like I'm going to be having a girl this time too. This pregnancy is TOTALLY different from my boys.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

When is your scan to find out Viera?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy sweet potatoes Reiko!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And Viera!!


----------



## emzywemzy83

I've updated the front post with the suggestion of putting the angels separately. If there's anyone else that needs updating with gender or moving dates or anything you're best off PMing me as I can't keep up on here what with working full time, so I'm missing lots :)


----------



## emzywemzy83

This pregnancy has been different for me than with my girls, but alas I'm having another girl!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I definitely initially thought boy because I'm having such a different pregnancy. But if I think about my previous two they were different from each other as well. So I just think every pregnancy is different. But I'm still thinking boy because I think it's just pushing to odds to have 3 girls in a row -- clearly it does happen though lol!

I'll be surprised if it's a girl, less so if it's a boy. But I'd slightly prefer a girl just because it's old hat and it wouldn't be anything new. With a boy there'll definitely be a bit of a learning curve. But I also love our boys name, and it's very sentimental in our family and it'd be sad if we never got to use it. 

Question about the gender scan where you are all located. Here, a sonographer (the tech who does the ultrasound) can tell you the gender if you are past 20 weeks, but before they tell you anything they have to go and confirm with the radiologist on shift. And if you're not 20 weeks all info gets send to your dr or mw and then you don't get it till the next app. How does it work where you all are?


----------



## ChibiLena

Where I am at (Southeast Asia) the doctor does the ultrasound himself, there is no extra tech for the ultrasound. This is the same in Germany where I am originally from. Here, they will tell you the sex when they can see it or when you ask. Doctor gave us a tendency at 11(!)weeks and it turned out to be true at 16 weeks. In Germany, there are three u/s done in a normal pregnancy and doctor will tell you the sex at the 20-week scan if possible.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ChibiLena said:


> Where I am at (Southeast Asia) the doctor does the ultrasound himself, there is no extra tech for the ultrasound. This is the same in Germany where I am originally from. Here, they will tell you the sex when they can see it or when you ask. Doctor gave us a tendency at 11(!)weeks and it turned out to be true at 16 weeks. In Germany, there are three u/s done in a normal pregnancy and doctor will tell you the sex at the 20-week scan if possible.

Chin how did you end up in Asia from Germany?


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> ChibiLena said:
> 
> 
> Where I am at (Southeast Asia) the doctor does the ultrasound himself, there is no extra tech for the ultrasound. This is the same in Germany where I am originally from. Here, they will tell you the sex when they can see it or when you ask. Doctor gave us a tendency at 11(!)weeks and it turned out to be true at 16 weeks. In Germany, there are three u/s done in a normal pregnancy and doctor will tell you the sex at the 20-week scan if possible.
> 
> Chin how did you end up in Asia from Germany?Click to expand...

Story of my life, haha. The short answer is, by choice. :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Holy cow ladies... broken I hope you get off pelvic rest one of these days soon because these 2nd tri O's are flipping mind blowing. 

Yay for ONE plus side to being pregnant!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Haha I remember from my pregnancy with DS Reiko. 

After I split from his dad and stopped being forced into sex that hurt and I hated I had a lovely time with myself for the last 8 weeks or so :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Happy 17 & 18 weeks girls!!! 
Yay viera for finally getting some action lol I have to agree it's pretty fantastic in the 2nd tri!!! This is new to me as I'm sure it weren't in my last pregnancies!! &#128518; Definitely an up side to pregnancy!!! Lol. 

Congratulations emzy on team pink!! 
I really don't no what I'm having I can't call it! Only 5 days til we find out!!! &#128518;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ooooo exciting Ricschick. Do you have no strong leanings at all? 

2 weeks and 1 day til we find out. It's dragging like heck it feels like.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricks chick I think you're team blue, just my guess!! I'm so excited for your scan! I'm same
Day as broken so it's dragging a bit. 

Mw in 2 hrs though!


----------



## ricschick

I have no clue!! I swing from one to the other!!


----------



## VieraSky

Im freaking out ladies. I had the genetic blood testing done (because it comes with an extra ultrasound and I wanted to see my baby more XD) Everything came back negative except for spina biffita. My doctor said that false positives are very common, and lots of women who test positive are carrying perfectly healthy babies. But now I'm freaking out.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera don't freak out! Try and stay calm... it very well could be a false positive and it's likely it is. I know there's not really anything that we can say to reassure other than keep your head up. If every other test was negative I can 't imagine this one would be a true positive. Spina bifida can also be seen on an ultrasound can't it? So you'll know at your anatomy scan for sure won't you?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mw was good, reassuring. Nice 150 bpm hb and uterus is measuring right where it should be. The hb is muffled so the mw is pretty sure I have ant. placenta and we were hearing it through that. Scan in 16 days :D


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> Viera don't freak out! Try and stay calm... it very well could be a false positive and it's likely it is. I know there's not really anything that we can say to reassure other than keep your head up. If every other test was negative I can 't imagine this one would be a true positive. Spina bifida can also be seen on an ultrasound can't it? So you'll know at your anatomy scan for sure won't you?

In two weeks, unless the specialist ends up getting me in sooner.


----------



## ricschick

Oh viera I really hope it's just a false result! What other tests will they do? Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Viera-that is stressful and hopefully it is nothing. 

Reiko-yay on hearing baby! I have a few friends that have had Ant placenta and they all said they felt baby around 20 weeks. Only a couple weeks left!!

We have gastro going through the house, DH has been vomiting and dd has had diarrhea. I better not get it! I have had a solid couple weeks with no vomiting and DO NOT want to start again.


----------



## VieraSky

ricschick said:


> Oh viera I really hope it's just a false result! What other tests will they do? Xx

I don't know, I guess it depends on what they see on the scan.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Viera that's really stressful and I hope you get some answers asap. :hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready just thinking of you passing the 17 week milestone xx. Hope you're feeling ok <3


----------



## ChibiLena

Viera, I am sure it will be a false positive and you can relax soon! 

Happy 18 weeks to me! Sweet potato time! For once urbia and my signature are in agreement.


----------



## ricschick

Viera I hope your scan comes round quickly!! Xxx

Happy 18 weeks chi!!! 

Feeling very tired today DD didn't sleep well as she is full of cold and has a horrible cough so she's off nursery today. Feel a bit run down actually and I'm finding that come the end of the day my pelvis is quite sore!! I'm getting so big and everyone now at school will be able to tell and I do wonder what they say behind my back?? 
My 9 year old yesterday told me I look like a fat tomato &#127813; &#128514;&#128514; 
4 more sleeps!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Reiko! I have an inner battle going on but am trying to embrace all that is positive. I really want my anatomy scan to hurry up and get here so I can stop stressing that anatomically there is something wrong. I keep telling myself that lightning won&#8217;t strike twice but I know that if it&#8217;s written in the stars what will be will be. Just a constant mind f*#%!
Are you feeling less anxious after seeing the MW?

Ricschick being pregnant and creating life should be recognized for how amazing it is and how amazing us women are for doing it. It is beautiful no matter what! Feel pride in your ability as a woman and embrace all that is beautiful about your changing body. My niece told me a couple of weeks ago that people are just going to think I&#8217;m fat. I laughed and thought &#8216;ya probably they will&#8217; but I don&#8217;t care. I love having the secret of pregnancy while others may (or may not) be judging my appearance. The fact is their opinions mean nothing to me but MY opinion does matter. So I choose to see the beauty in my ever changing body as I nurture this new life inside of me. So many don&#8217;t get the opportunity to do so. 
I haven&#8217;t seen you but I know you look beautiful...but that&#8217;s just my opinion ;)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

What a beautiful thing to say RnW &#10084;&#65039; I love your outlook on pregnancy.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Viera-I'm so sorry about the extra stress about having to worry about the spina bifida thing. Hopefully it all turns out negative so that you can breathe easy. 

AFM, I've been a bit worried lately because I felt the baby moved a lot more previously, but now over the past week I haven't been feeling it as much. My doctor told me not to expect regular or consistent movements this early, but I still worry. He/she gave me a few good kicks this morning so that made me feel better at least. I've been worrying a lot that there's something wrong with the baby. Gender ultrasound can't come soon enough! Would love to see that baby wriggling away!

I didn't throw up at all yesterday, which was the second time in a week span that happened. Hopefully that's a good sign, but we'll see. Typically still throw up 1-2x daily, but the nausea has usually been less intense. I will take any improvement at this point. Starting to be a bit more productive around the house now that the vomiting has decreased.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Im with you mrsstrezy. I'm worried about movements too, even though it's still early. Counting down to the scan, just so I can know baby is okay


----------



## cheluzal

Ladies, I am very blue today...realized I really need a new job.
I just don't feel supported and I'm super disappointed with their reaction to my sickness.

I got sick again this weekend and was out yesterday and late today and got a snarky email about notifying. I notified 3 people, her included! Not my fault she didn't read the email....I'm so frustrated with illness and don't enjoy going to work.

I'm a teacher and they don't seem to understand pregnancy as much as other people's illness, ironically.
I think it's time I try and take a leave this coming year, stay with baby, and look for other options (that would pay more!).


----------



## VieraSky

Chel I'm sorry that the people at your job aren't supportive and understanding to what you are going through :( Some people really lack empathy.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks Reiko! I have an inner battle going on but am trying to embrace all that is positive. I really want my anatomy scan to hurry up and get here so I can stop stressing that anatomically there is something wrong. I keep telling myself that lightning won&#8217;t strike twice but I know that if it&#8217;s written in the stars what will be will be. Just a constant mind f*#%!
> Are you feeling less anxious after seeing the MW?
> 
> Ricschick being pregnant and creating life should be recognized for how amazing it is and how amazing us women are for doing it. It is beautiful no matter what! Feel pride in your ability as a woman and embrace all that is beautiful about your changing body. My niece told me a couple of weeks ago that people are just going to think I&#8217;m fat. I laughed and thought &#8216;ya probably they will&#8217; but I don&#8217;t care. I love having the secret of pregnancy while others may (or may not) be judging my appearance. The fact is their opinions mean nothing to me but MY opinion does matter. So I choose to see the beauty in my ever changing body as I nurture this new life inside of me. So many don&#8217;t get the opportunity to do so.
> I haven&#8217;t seen you but I know you look beautiful...but that&#8217;s just my opinion ;)

I cannot read more without coming back and quoting this and saying 1) how lovely it is and 2) how much I love the ya of the accent coming through the writing <3

Viera - fingers crossed for more results to assure you soon.

Chel - sorry about your job :(

I felt a cheeky little kick last night, quite low down. I only feel her when she is having a somersault I guess for now but it is grand. I know it could be days until the next one but that's okay as I have my NHS anomaly scan to tide me over on 22nd December - perfect Christmas present.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chel-sorry you aren&#8217;t feeling supported at work. Hopefully you can make changes and be happier. 

Rosie-I love &#8216;hearing&#8217; all of the different accents and the different words people use from all over the world on here. And yay for feeling kicks!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Cheluzal-sorry about your job. You shouldn't have to worry about the stress of finding a new job at a time like this. It's too bad you can't just give them your morning sickness for a day so they could see what it feels like. They'd probably be begging to give it back to you.:smug:


----------



## ChibiLena

So sorry Cheluzal that your workplace is not being supportive!

Nesting has kicked in for me already. I desperately want to sort through all our baby clothes and buy some new bits and pieces for our second baby boy. Must find time for it his weekend or I will drive myself crazy with not knowing what I can justifiably buy new for this baby as I don't want to spend unnecessarily.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready I am feeling more assured since hearing the hb. And knowing that most ant placentas don't feel movement until 20 or later is good. I think I did feel some kicks today. But I've also had some sharp pains too which always makes you think something... anyways all that to say I do feel ok and more calm. Same with what you say, if it's meant to be... so I'm feeling more at ease. I am really excited to see my baby though. 

Chel that's terrible about work. Workplaces should really be supportive of pregnant women. I hear a lot of people say "pregnancy isn't a disease" as to how it should be treated, but on the other hand it causes a lot of symptoms that normally work would excuse your absence for. I don't know what it's like where you live but I was grateful, my dr just wrote a medical note for the entire first tri and work completely accepted it. I know another girl at work who just had a mc and they are giving her all the time she needs off. It is wonderful to know your work values family and creating families. I hope you can figure out what the future looks like for you!!

My friend who was due Nov 30 with her third is still pregnant! She's never had an overdue baby before and this one isn't budging! Oh dear!

I agree about being amazed at your pregnant body and not worrying what others think. I've been wearing a bikini to swim with my kids every week and I know I just look fat to some! But whatever! We read this really cute book at the mw office called "there's a house inside my mommy" which made me feel really happy that I was a lovely home for this babe :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Back from my mw app this afternoon. Really nice, she let us listen to baby's heartbeat for a long time so my DH could record it. 
She's also put in a referral to the place I want to give birth at, to see if I can. She was really nice about it too. 

She was also super confused why I'd been told not have sex or do anything else and basically gave us the all clear. Going to still avoid the sex until we have the scan and see if the bleed has gone but we can do other stuff. YAY :happydance: 

Then she dropped th bombshell she's leaving the surgery and I'm going to be stuck with midwife I don't like for the rest of the pregnancy. I really sad about it cos I really like her. 
But otherwise a nice appointment and it was lovely for my DH to hear his babys heartbeat for the first time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken that's great about the hb and the pelvic rest. I don't know much about sch's but i thought they were pretty harmless so maybe that's why mw was confused, glad you can take it a bit easier now. That sucks about your nice mw leaving though... luckily for me right before my first app they had a change over in staff so everyone I see is here for the long haul. I don't really trust the mw I saw last, I feel like she's a bit on the newer side but I'm also feeling worried about the ant placenta and movements so it would've been nicer to have a more experienced mw. Will another mw possibly join anytime soon?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh man I just looked her up and she graduated this year!!! Although she did get the award for excellence in midwifery in her class but still... you can tell she's a new grad. I kinda hope she's not on call for my delivery!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko me and hubs were literally just discussing having students in the room when we have baby. 
They have to learn, but it's still a bit unnerving when you get assigned either a student to learn or a new graduate. 

I'd far prefer an experienced midwife. I don't know if anyone new will join, nice midwife implied it would be other midwife only. 

But she did book me in for 25 weeks instead of making me wait until 28. Usually you only see midwife at 25 if you're a first time mum but mine said she likes to see her ladies more often and it's too big a wait from 16 to 28. So that was nice of her, even though she'll be gone by then.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh broken that's lovely you had such s nice appointment but shame she will be leaving but hopefully the other mw will be fine!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> Broken that's great about the hb and the pelvic rest. I don't know much about sch's but i thought they were pretty harmless so maybe that's why mw was confused, glad you can take it a bit easier now. That sucks about your nice mw leaving though... luckily for me right before my first app they had a change over in staff so everyone I see is here for the long haul. I don't really trust the mw I saw last, I feel like she's a bit on the newer side but I'm also feeling worried about the ant placenta and movements so it would've been nicer to have a more experienced mw. Will another mw possibly join anytime soon?

They're pretty harmless when they are small, and if they remain small. If they get bigger they can cause the placenta to separate from the uterine wall. Things like intercourse and strenuous activity and heavy lifting can aggravate it and make it worse.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mines an ECH instead of an SCH. It's inside the uterus but outside the gestational sac completly. I made sure to ask lots of questions last time. So baby and placenta are in no danger. I think it's more the infection risk that's the issue. 

I think that's why my midwife was so confused. But we figured better safe than sorry and held off from everything until we could get more answers. Like I said, still gunna hold off the sex for now, until scan and we can see how bleed is, if it's still there etc.


----------



## mrsstrezy

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Reiko me and hubs were literally just discussing having students in the room when we have baby.
> They have to learn, but it's still a bit unnerving when you get assigned either a student to learn or a new graduate.
> 
> I'd far prefer an experienced midwife. I don't know if anyone new will join, nice midwife implied it would be other midwife only.
> 
> But she did book me in for 25 weeks instead of making me wait until 28. Usually you only see midwife at 25 if you're a first time mum but mine said she likes to see her ladies more often and it's too big a wait from 16 to 28. So that was nice of her, even though she'll be gone by then.

When I was in labor with my son(with no pain control) and I was IN THE MIDDLE OF TRANSITION(8-10cm)a nursing school instructor had the nerve to come in the room and ask if a nursing student could watch. I was like um NO!! #1 you dont talk to a woman during a contraction ever, #2 dont wait until shes in the worst part of her labor to ask a favor. I was livid. This time Im thinking of telling my nurse as soon as we come into the hospital that I absolutely dont want any students. I used to be a nursing student myself, but I dont think my instructor would have ever bothered a woman in transition.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh wow mrsstrezy. Heck no to that. There's a time to ask and that is 100% not it!!


----------



## ricschick

Omg what a time to ask!!! What other answer did they expect! Yikes!! 

My scan is in the morning!! 11am haven't had a chance to feel excited or nervous today as I've been so busy with the last bits of xmas shopping!! Phew but I'm so glad I'm pretty much done bar maybe 1 or 2 little gifts.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Eek! Do you have a preference or do you not mind what colour you end up being?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay for scan tomorrow Ricschick! Will they tell you gender right away or do you wait for a call from your dr/mw? So exciting! Only a week and a half for us Broken!! We've got a super busy week next week so I probably won't notice the wait. 

My Overdue friend had her baby naturally a week late! 1 day before my youngest's birthday lol... that will make birthday parties interesting in the future!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi all!

So much going on here... can't wait to hear about scan results!

Viera - I hope they can get you in sooner so that you can get some answers and not have to worry. Even if it is "bad" news, I usually find it easier to know, as I can plan and move forward. The not knowing is so stressful. :hugs:

I'm doing a little better, as this week started out with the worst HG symptoms I've had all pregnancy. I was pretty dejected, but last night I had two nausea-free hours and actually had an appetite. It was lovely. And today, the nausea ebbed off by 10:30 am and I feel pretty good. Usually, I have had nausea 24/7 with it being debilitating in the morning to mid-day and slightly better after about 2 or 3 in the afternoon. So this is an improvement. I'm hoping that tomorrow, at 16 weeks, I will begin to see a trend of feeling better!

Also, I bought a fetal doppler monitor and DW has gotten to find baby's heartbeat. It's fun, but ours isn't as strong as the one at the OB's office, so the sound is faint, but it's there! Thanks for all the recommendations of which types you use. I ended up with a Sonoline B because it was more readily available and I'm happy with it so far. Happy almost 16 weeks to me :happydance:


----------



## Wicky78

Reiko_ctu said:


> My Overdue friend had her baby naturally a week late! 1 day before my youngest's birthday lol... that will make birthday parties interesting in the future!

Yay for the baby arriving! How close in age is your youngest to your friend's new LO? Maybe they will be friends and want to have a shared birthday party... that would be fun!


----------



## Wicky78

mrsstrezy said:


> When I was in labor with my son(with no pain control) and I was IN THE MIDDLE OF TRANSITION(8-10cm)a nursing school instructor had the nerve to come in the room and ask if a nursing student could watch. I was like um NO!! #1 you dont talk to a woman during a contraction ever, #2 dont wait until shes in the worst part of her labor to ask a favor. I was livid. This time Im thinking of telling my nurse as soon as we come into the hospital that I absolutely dont want any students. I used to be a nursing student myself, but I dont think my instructor would have ever bothered a woman in transition.

That is nuts! I don't mind having students observe or assist, but I'd like to know before I'm in the worst pain of my life and exhausted from labor! Like others said, how could the instructor have expected any other response than the one you gave?!


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> Ladies, I am very blue today...realized I really need a new job.
> I just don't feel supported and I'm super disappointed with their reaction to my sickness.
> 
> I got sick again this weekend and was out yesterday and late today and got a snarky email about notifying. I notified 3 people, her included! Not my fault she didn't read the email....I'm so frustrated with illness and don't enjoy going to work.
> 
> I'm a teacher and they don't seem to understand pregnancy as much as other people's illness, ironically.
> I think it's time I try and take a leave this coming year, stay with baby, and look for other options (that would pay more!).

I'm so sorry to hear this, Chel. You've already been through the wringer during your pregnancy, I know you didn't need another headache from your workplace. I hope you are able to take the time you need and that you can find something (somewhere) better where they support you in and out of the classroom. :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ricschick being pregnant and creating life should be recognized for how amazing it is and how amazing us women are for doing it. It is beautiful no matter what! Feel pride in your ability as a woman and embrace all that is beautiful about your changing body. My niece told me a couple of weeks ago that people are just going to think Im fat. I laughed and thought ya probably they will but I dont care. I love having the secret of pregnancy while others may (or may not) be judging my appearance. The fact is their opinions mean nothing to me but MY opinion does matter. So I choose to see the beauty in my ever changing body as I nurture this new life inside of me. So many dont get the opportunity to do so.
> I havent seen you but I know you look beautiful...but thats just my opinion ;)

I just love this, RNW! I also love how supportive this group is to each other. Makes my heart happy! <3<3<3 :friends:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can&#8217;t wait for everyone to have their scans and to find out what you are having!! Not long now Ricschick!!!! I have 13 days to wait but I have more anxiety than excitement as I already know the sex. I just want more reassurance that baby girl is healthy and thriving. 
Mrsstrezy-I couldn&#8217;t even imagine the nerve of someone interrupting at that point let alone expecting you to be ok with it. I have had my share of students during my journey and for the most part have been ok with it but I have a negative story for each one. All include needles and their lack of expertise making me a pin cushion and eventually not being too nice to them. I think I&#8217;m done with being the &#8216;subject&#8217;, I&#8217;ll leave it to someone else. Lol
I do believe I am feeling more movement, more often. The whole anterior placenta thing is throwing me for a loop but I can feel her moving around not so much kicking. It&#8217;s an odd sensation but it lasts for a little bit so I&#8217;m assuming that&#8217;s what it is.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's what I'm feeling RnW. Sort of a weird pressure that I'm assuming is movement, but no actual kicks or anything. I don't know where my placenta is though. I'm assuming they will tell me at the scan. Midwife found the heartbeat really quickly though (must faster than the consultant, but he might have had better luck starting in the right place &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;) and I'm pretty sure if placenta was anterior it would have been harder to find or fainter. *shrug* I don't know.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had no issue finding hb but it&#8217;s off to the side so maybe that&#8217;s why? It&#8217;s not faint but again maybe being off to the side makes the difference. Hopefully in a couple weeks we will be able to feel things with no questions.


----------



## VieraSky

Just scheduled the appt for the detailed ultrasound/genetic specialist. It's not until January 3rd at 7am and will take 3 hours. It's in the middle of the week so I don't know if my husband will be able to even go with me and I'm terrified to go alone.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Vera that's a long time to wait :( I'm sorry!

Broken and Ready I've been feeling that weird pressure feeling too, sure it's baby. And tonight little thing actually made a really good movement that I noticed for sure! Phew!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh gosh viera that's a long wait. Hopefully in the madness of Christmas it will go faster for you. I have all my fingers crossed that it goes quickly and also it's a false positive and your wee one is absolutely fine. 

So while we're still not doing the sex, me and hubs did have a wee fumble last night and NO BLEEDING!! 
Ofc this didn't stop me tossing and turning all night waiting for it to start. But so far nothing and it would usually have started now following me having an orgasm. 

I'm getting quietly optimistic I might get some Christmas lovin' after all. :haha:


----------



## Riveted Rosie

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Oh gosh viera that's a long wait. Hopefully in the madness of Christmas it will go faster for you. I have all my fingers crossed that it goes quickly and also it's a false positive and your wee one is absolutely fine.
> 
> So while we're still not doing the sex, me and hubs did have a wee fumble last night and NO BLEEDING!!
> Ofc this didn't stop me tossing and turning all night waiting for it to start. But so far nothing and it would usually have started now following me having an orgasm.
> 
> I'm getting quietly optimistic I might get some Christmas lovin' after all. :haha:

Haha the sex! Love it! Luckily weve been fine on that front (well when not too blooming tired!)

Ricschick will be in the Scan now! Much excite! 

Im on a train, off away for the weekend with DD2; so exciting!!!


----------



## ricschick

I'm at a children's birthday party so il read back later but we had our gender scan and we're team...................PINK!!!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Ricschick! Another girl for the group. We are seriously a pink group.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Ricschick!!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel that's terrible about work. Workplaces should really be supportive of pregnant women. I hear a lot of people say "pregnancy isn't a disease" as to how it should be treated, but on the other hand it causes a lot of symptoms that normally work would excuse your absence for. I don't know what it's like where you live but I was grateful, my dr just wrote a medical note for the entire first tri and work completely accepted it.

Exactly! I know pregnancy was my choice and most of the women there did it, but HG is no joke, and I see it the unexpected medical crisis as the teacher who broke his leg...ugh...
We're really trying to save and make it so we don't need my income. At least I have summer and if I take my leave after school starts, I get until mi-November to figure something out.


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> cheluzal-sorry about your job. You shouldn't have to worry about the stress of finding a new job at a time like this. It's too bad you can't just give them your morning sickness for a day so they could see what it feels like. They'd probably be begging to give it back to you.:smug:

if.only!! :)


----------



## cheluzal

I made it the end of this week. Missed a couple days...
Had formal observation from principal Thursday and I think it went well.
Have to wear hubby's dress shirts over pants since mine won't cover butt anymore, ha.

Think I had first inkling of a craving last night. Had hubs get pizza and ate more than him. Got stuffed and sad I couldn't eat Pringles, lol.

But I did fail my 1-hour glucose last week so have to do 3-hour. Had her push it back to 21st to minimize days off. I'm getting scan that day, too. 
Hubs won't let us find gender until Christmas morning...with so many girls here (3 women at my job having girls), I truly hope to break all stats and have a boy! :)


----------



## mrsstrezy

Viera-thats a long time to wait!! I would have a really hard time with that. I&#8217;m sorry. 

Ricschick-congrats on the baby girl!!

I&#8217;m starting to get paranoid with all the girls on here. I&#8217;ll bet I&#8217;ll be one of the women to even things out and have another boy. Trying to prepare myself for possible gender dissapointment. I love my son, I know I&#8217;d love another baby boy just as much, and I have a TON of boy clothes, so it would reduce on costs. But this is our last child and the thought of never having a daughter makes me kinda sad. And I have a TON of people who are rooting for me to have a girl. I don&#8217;t want to dissapoint anyone:-(. Seems trivial and stupid but its what I think about.


----------



## Geebug x

Sorry I&#8217;m really poor at coming in here ladies! I&#8217;m better with Facebook! 
Found out today though we are team..... Blue!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Congrats geebug!! A blue at last!! Lol

Viera I'm so sorry that there making you wait that long!!! Hopefully dh can explain to work and they will happily give him the time. Xx

I found out today too that I have an anterior placenta too that's why I'm not feeling much!! But she was moving loads on the scan! And we got a DVD of it too. Xx


----------



## KittenLifter

Ohhhh I'm not even sure where I'd left off; I hadn't caught up here in a while! It seems like we have a powerful team of girls on the way, and several boys? (We're yellow til May unless the tech at the anatomy scan this week spills the beans.)



Reiko_ctu said:


> Question about the gender scan where you are all located. Here, a sonographer (the tech who does the ultrasound) can tell you the gender if you are past 20 weeks, but before they tell you anything they have to go and confirm with the radiologist on shift. And if you're not 20 weeks all info gets send to your dr or mw and then you don't get it till the next app. How does it work where you all are?

Not a daaaang clue here. We're getting ours at 19 weeks; my sister lives a couple hours away and got hers at...actually I have no idea. But they were like "yeah that's a girl," which kind of floored her husband. (He's come around, but he's about to be in a house with three women, or five if you count the dogs. Completely outnumbered.)



VieraSky said:


> Im freaking out ladies. I had the genetic blood testing done (because it comes with an extra ultrasound and I wanted to see my baby more XD) Everything came back negative except for spina biffita. My doctor said that false positives are very common, and lots of women who test positive are carrying perfectly healthy babies. But now I'm freaking out.




VieraSky said:


> Just scheduled the appt for the detailed ultrasound/genetic specialist. It's not until January 3rd at 7am and will take 3 hours. It's in the middle of the week so I don't know if my husband will be able to even go with me and I'm terrified to go alone.

<3 <3 I'm so sorry you have to wait so long (and oh boy, what a long appointment). Will be thinking of you & hoping all is as well as it can be.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken our odds of being team pink are slowly diminishing with every pink that turns up in the group XD Congrats Gee on being team blue though! I think you're one of two so far lol!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congrats geebug! 

Mrsstrezy I feel the same. I don't think I'll have gender disappointment if baby is a boy, but I really want it to be a girl. I love the idea of an older son and younger daughter. I just want a little girl. And my son wants a sister badly as well. I don't want to disappoint him either, even though I know it's out of my control. 
Like Reiko said, our odds go down with every team pink announcement and I'm low key starting to stress about it.


----------



## MrsSnail

Hi ladies! I'm terrible about coming on here but I figured I would let you guys know that we are team pink!!!! I've been so sick this entire pregnancy so I'm thinking this might be our last. We always wanted three kids but we're happy having a boy and a girl. Congrats to everyone that has found out the gender!!!! I can't believe how many girls we have in this group!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Whoa!! another girl! Lol we are seriously due for some blue. I keep telling myself that this is a boy and I need to be happy with it... I was watching old videos of my girls and it just made me want another baby girl sooo badly! But I'm absolutely positive it's a boy. I've gained 15 lbs so far at 19 weeks and I only gained 21 both times with my girls so that's a lot so far so me. So I'm sure that's because it's a boy! I know my husband would like a boy so that's helping and bothe the URLs would be happy with a boy too.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations Mrs snail!!! &#128151;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations mrs snail!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Mrs snail! 2018 does sound like the year of the girl! When I had dd she was/is surrounded by boys.


----------



## VieraSky

Congrats geebug and mrs snail!


----------



## ricschick

Here's a little piccy of her. &#128151;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So sweet Ricschick!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh she's a cutie... deffo looks girly! Must've been wonderful to see her!

I've been feeling this baby kick up a storm lots now yesterday and today. Don't know if my placenta is shifting or I really am not feeling movements until just now! We'll see on the 19th. How's everyone doing with their christmas prep? Are broken and I next on the 19th with our scans?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Lovely picture Ricschick!

Happy 18 weeks Ready. 

Just a week and a day to go for us Reiko. Eeek!


----------



## ChibiLena

Congrats to the new gender reveals ! Lovely to see some many scan results. :) 

I sorted and washed my first batch of newborn clothes today, yeah! ...but I don't have enough hangers for them, haha. Will send hubby out to buy some. Nesting is great. Will probably wash them one more time closer to delivery.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Goodness me Chibi! You're on the ball. We haven't even started buying clothes. 
I'm like you though, everything gets washed a couple of times. Clothes, bedding, pram if the fabrics come off. Wash all the things!!


----------



## ChibiLena

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Goodness me Chibi! You're on the ball. We haven't even started buying clothes.
> I'm like you though, everything gets washed a couple of times. Clothes, bedding, pram if the fabrics come off. Wash all the things!!

As it's our second boy I just took inventory today, so to speak, and washed the first batch. A second batch is still waiting for its first washing after three years in storage Sadly, it doesn't seem like I really *need* to buy anything. *sigh*


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 18 weeks Broken! 

Chibi I&#8217;m with you as far as not having to buy anything. Even though we have EVERYTHING I still bought a few clothing items a few weeks ago. I just couldn&#8217;t help myself lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

We're waiting to find out sex before buying anything. It's really flipping draaaaaaging! 

But I have like 4 yrs of boy clothes to sell, plus me and DH have a couple of bin bags each. So hopefully money from that will put a nice dent in clothing a little girl. Ofc if Nev is a boy it's much easier.


----------



## ricschick

Chi maybe just buy a cute little outfit for him to come home in. X

It was lovely but the women was very fast she never kept the probe in one place long enough to have a really good look! But we got the money shot so I S'pose that's what mattered. But we still have our 20 week scan to look forward to on the 2nd Jan! I've not bought anything yet but will be looking now we no it's a girl, unfortunately we gave away most of Joanies clothes as we thought she was our last so I need everything again lol. 

Happy 18 weeks broken!! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We found out gender with both our girls so everything we own is pink. If we have a boy I'll need all new stuff. I had a friend tell me yesterday I could have her boy things which is so great!! We think we want a number four so even if it's a boy the girls stuff will keep taking up space in the garage :/


----------



## mrsstrezy

Chibi-we have a ton of boy clothes, but I&#8217;m allowing myself to buy at least an outfit for each age range if this one is another boy. I gotta allow myself to have SOME fun, especially if I don&#8217;t get my preferred gender right? Lol


----------



## VieraSky

One week till our gender scan!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Thanks ladies. Yes, I have my eyes on a few pieces of clothing that I definitely want to get plus new towels and a receiving blanket. 

Happy 19 weeks to me! Baby is the size of a zucchini and is making himself known through kicks and squiggles.


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko_ctu said:


> I've been feeling this baby kick up a storm lots now yesterday and today. Don't know if my placenta is shifting or I really am not feeling movements until just now! We'll see on the 19th. How's everyone doing with their christmas prep? Are broken and I next on the 19th with our scans?

We've got one on the 14th! But no gender unless the tech spills the beans. Just sweet baby goodness.

And I finally got reasonably convinced I felt this little one move a couple days ago...so strange, these little blips and fleeting feelings. In retrospect, there have been little movements from them the past few weeks. But heck if I felt confident about any of them, or could describe them whatsoever. Looking forward to more obvious movement! It's weird questioning myself so much.


Happy 18 and 19 weeks to folks! It's really zooming right along, huh?

Which reminds me...my due date got moved by a day. Off to PM emzy...probably should have been my date from the get-go!


----------



## Kuji

I suck at keeping up haha

Anyway I'm 19.6 weeks. I have my anatomy scan tomorrow! :D I'm super excited about that but also so nervous! 

Main priority is of course a healthy baby but I'm also so scared of possible gender disappointment. I already have a son and of course would love a girl. So far my mom has 4 grandsons and no granddaughters so of course I'd love to give her one. And I'm also not sure if I'll even want another child after this one so I'm kind of afraid that this might be my last shot at having one of each. No matter what I know I'll get over any sadness and be happy in the end but if I do get really upset at the moment, I'm also worried about feeling guilty about it since I know the sex of the baby is not a priority. Emotions suck sometimes. :wacko:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kuji I understand! I have convinced myself it's a boy and have made a list of all the great stuff having a boy would mean and now I feel completely ok if it's a boy where I was definitely heading toward gender disappointment if I didn't have another girl. Maybe try that? If not, I would ask them to write it down for you rather than tell you, so you can be alone or with your family when you open it up. I don't need a sonographer judging my reaction lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KittenLifter said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling this baby kick up a storm lots now yesterday and today. Don't know if my placenta is shifting or I really am not feeling movements until just now! We'll see on the 19th. How's everyone doing with their christmas prep? Are broken and I next on the 19th with our scans?
> 
> We've got one on the 14th! But no gender unless the tech spills the beans. Just sweet baby goodness.
> 
> And I finally got reasonably convinced I felt this little one move a couple days ago...so strange, these little blips and fleeting feelings. In retrospect, there have been little movements from them the past few weeks. But heck if I felt confident about any of them, or could describe them whatsoever. Looking forward to more obvious movement! It's weird questioning myself so much.
> 
> 
> Happy 18 and 19 weeks to folks! It's really zooming right along, huh?
> 
> Which reminds me...my due date got moved by a day. Off to PM emzy...probably should have been my date from the get-go!Click to expand...

KItten hope your scan is awesome!! And no gender slips... make sure you tell the tech beforehand!!! My Dr did that to us with our first, reading the reports. "So baby looks good, weighing so and so pounds, female... oh, you did want to know that didn't you?" Lol! We weren't firmly team yellow so it was ok but it set us off on needing to find out every time because we bought everything pink. I wish we had gender neutral stuff. 

That's how my kicks were with my first. At 22 weeks I realized it was the baby moving but I had been having those feelings since 18 weeks and didn't know it was the baby!!

I think I've had a few mild Braxton hicks in the past few days too.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

One week til our scans Reiko! Is yours also on the 19th Viera? Oooo! 

What times are they ladies? Mines at 4pm so I get to chew my nails all day.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

2:15 for mine! I asked for 4 so my husband could work a bit longer but they were full. DH has so many things he has to take off early for this month. He's feeling the stress of not having enough time to finish what he needs to get done. But this is the most important one since it's our only scan this pregnancy unless we need another for some reason and he wants to be there. We're bringing the girls too. Broken are you bringing your son too?

Anyways I figure 2:15 is a good time... oh except I just realized my big girl is in preschool at that time. So I guess she will be skipping that day lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera are you Monday or Tuesday next week?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My dad is driving us and my son is probably going to stay in the car with him. But I'm going to offer them both to come to the waiting room with us and come in at the end to see baby. My mum never got to come to a scan with my son (ex wouldn't allow it) but I think I'd like my dad to come, as this is the last time we're doing it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah so here family has to wait in the waiting room until all the anatomy scan is done, then at the end for 5 mins they come in and can see the baby and they'll tell us the gender then if we like. So DH will be waiting with our girls for probably 20 mins which will be fun for him... I'll have to pack some activities for them to keep them busy!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's why my dad is taking us. Otherwise DH would have to sit with my son and miss most of the scan. It seems to be dragging so much even though it's finally just a week away


----------



## cheluzal

Finally went out to eat!! Got some steak and mowed it down with the yummy rolls.
Then we drove around looking at lights.

Tummy is tight but it feels good to do some "normal" things again.
Still woozy during the day and skin is so tight and painful.

9 days till scan.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> Finally went out to eat!! Got some steak and mowed it down with the yummy rolls.
> Then we drove around looking at lights.
> 
> Tummy is tight but it feels good to do some "normal" things again.
> Still woozy during the day and skin is so tight and painful.
> 
> 9 days till scan.

Chel I totally did that with my first... first time out to eat was at like 27 weeks (I was sick that whole time!) and I got a steak with veggies and mashed potatoes and I still remember how amazing it was... that was 5 years ago lol. A real meal is so delicious after being sick for so long!!

Not long for your scan!!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> Viera are you Monday or Tuesday next week?

Monday :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Looking forward to the upcoming scans and gender reveals. It will be interesting to see how many more girls will be added to the group. 

Afm- I had a shit day/night and continue to. I started by stretching and turning my neck while in bed yesterday am and hurt my neck. Dh had to get me out of bed as I couldn&#8217;t get up. I then decided I would shovel the snow around my car (it was light and fluffy) and lifted the shovel and turned at the same time and reefed my back which is causing some MAJOR pain and discomfort. I ended my eve with a slight case of gastro in which I violently have been emptying the contents inside my stomach and bowels. I&#8217;m feeling miserable and sitting on my couch at 2am trying to sleep as it hurts too much to lay in my bed. Not looking for pity just looking to vent as I&#8217;m feeling super frustrated!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm glad you got to go enjoy a nice dinner! I bet it was amazing after being ill for so long. 

Ready I'm sorry you've hurt your neck and have tummy bug :( I hope you feel better today. 

I did 3 of 4 school run walks yesterday, then went to supermarket straight after school to do the big Christmas shop and by last night my entire pelvis was in pain. My hip joints, under the bump and into my back. Awful. Then I was woken up by my next door neighbours baby screaming (not crying, screaming) for what seemed like ages. I was starting to get worried tbh, then it stopped. 
So basically this morning I feel like I've been hit by a truck. And I have all the school runs for the rest of the week to do. Hurf.


----------



## ricschick

Oh RnW that sounds miserable take it easy today and put your feet up!!! 

I find too if I do too much I ache come the evening! I do the school run 3 times a day so come Friday I'm knackered! Looking forward to next week once kids break up! 

Cheluzal glad you had a nice evening. 

I have a consultant appointment next week, still not feeling baby much I really hate having an anterior placenta!! I only really feel anything when I'm laying on my side.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm lucky I only have to do it twice. I'm hoping to be in better shape when this baby is ready to go to nursery :haha: 
Deffo looking forward to the break next week. 

DS school play is on Friday. FOB has said he's coming. I don't know if he will though. But if he does it's going to be very embarrassing I think. FOB is convinced me and DH tell everyone/let everyone thing DH is DS bio dad. Which ofc we don't. Everyone at school knows DH is stepdad (think the teachers don't pay much attention, we're referred to as DS parents a lot)
If he comes this will be the first time he's ever come to DS school, so I'm expecting him to make a big fuss over who he is. 

I'd just rather he stayed away. My school is full of gossips and I'm already talked about, I'd rather not feed the rumour mill for a few more weeks with these people.


----------



## mrsstrezy

cheluzal said:


> Finally went out to eat!! Got some steak and mowed it down with the yummy rolls.
> Then we drove around looking at lights.
> 
> Tummy is tight but it feels good to do some "normal" things again.
> Still woozy during the day and skin is so tight and painful.
> 
> 9 days till scan.

Chel-that's awesome! Same for me; I went out to breakfast with hubby and my son on Saturday and it was great. Now that smells aren't so overwhelming, it's nice to be able to be in a restaurant. I still have bad nausea days here and there, but typically only throwing up 1x per day now and usually don't have the constant nausea.



ReadynWaiting said:


> Looking forward to the upcoming scans and gender reveals. It will be interesting to see how many more girls will be added to the group.
> 
> Afm- I had a shit day/night and continue to. I started by stretching and turning my neck while in bed yesterday am and hurt my neck. Dh had to get me out of bed as I couldnt get up. I then decided I would shovel the snow around my car (it was light and fluffy) and lifted the shovel and turned at the same time and reefed my back which is causing some MAJOR pain and discomfort. I ended my eve with a slight case of gastro in which I violently have been emptying the contents inside my stomach and bowels. Im feeling miserable and sitting on my couch at 2am trying to sleep as it hurts too much to lay in my bed. Not looking for pity just looking to vent as Im feeling super frustrated!

RNW-that sounds miserable. I'm sorry!! Hope it eases up soon for you.



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Chel I'm glad you got to go enjoy a nice dinner! I bet it was amazing after being ill for so long.
> 
> Ready I'm sorry you've hurt your neck and have tummy bug :( I hope you feel better today.
> 
> I did 3 of 4 school run walks yesterday, then went to supermarket straight after school to do the big Christmas shop and by last night my entire pelvis was in pain. My hip joints, under the bump and into my back. Awful. Then I was woken up by my next door neighbours baby screaming (not crying, screaming) for what seemed like ages. I was starting to get worried tbh, then it stopped.
> So basically this morning I feel like I've been hit by a truck. And I have all the school runs for the rest of the week to do. Hurf.




BrokenfoREVer said:


> I'm lucky I only have to do it twice. I'm hoping to be in better shape when this baby is ready to go to nursery :haha:
> Deffo looking forward to the break next week.
> 
> DS school play is on Friday. FOB has said he's coming. I don't know if he will though. But if he does it's going to be very embarrassing I think. FOB is convinced me and DH tell everyone/let everyone thing DH is DS bio dad. Which ofc we don't. Everyone at school knows DH is stepdad (think the teachers don't pay much attention, we're referred to as DS parents a lot)
> If he comes this will be the first time he's ever come to DS school, so I'm expecting him to make a big fuss over who he is.
> 
> I'd just rather he stayed away. My school is full of gossips and I'm already talked about, I'd rather not feed the rumour mill for a few more weeks with these people.

Broken-that sounds miserable too with all the pain! I've been starting to feel some minor aches and pains also, but thankfully nothing has been constant. I do remember that around this time with my last pregnancy, if I spent a lot of time on my feet, my whole body ached by the end of the evening. 
And regarding FOB, obviously he feels he has something to prove, probably due to feeling guilty for being a piece of crap father. I'm sorry you have to deal with such an idiotic individual. It's too bad you can't just cut him out of your life, like you said you've been able to do with some of your toxic family members...but I suppose since he's the father you can't really. I'm sorry:( I'm becoming a fan of cutting people off...finally was able to do that with my stepmom and I'm way less stressed. I feel guilty about it every day though..hopefully that passes.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you mrsstrezy. I had a lot of hip problems last time and I already had back issues before pregnancy so I'm not looking forward to the next few months. I'm hoping staying active will combat some of the pain. 

FOB absolutely feels like he has something to prove. He's a shit dad to my DS. Sees him for 8-10 hours a MONTH. I don't care if he makes an arse of himself, but it's me that will be talked about by all the gossips and I just don't want that. Plus I'll get it in the neck if anyone says anything to FOB. If he shows I'm gunna just hang back at drop off, not say anything and get him in and out after the play. 

I'm glad you've managed to deal with things with your stepmom. I saw your other post and it's not easy. I've reconciled with some of the less asshole members of my family (new baby guilt I guess) but I felt guilty for a long time after cutting them out. I think you've made the right choice for you though, and that's what matters.


----------



## Kuji

Reiko_ctu said:


> Kuji I understand! I have convinced myself it's a boy and have made a list of all the great stuff having a boy would mean and now I feel completely ok if it's a boy where I was definitely heading toward gender disappointment if I didn't have another girl. Maybe try that? If not, I would ask them to write it down for you rather than tell you, so you can be alone or with your family when you open it up. I don't need a sonographer judging my reaction lol!

I'm definitely going to try my best not to get upset on the spot if it's another boy. I know it wouldn't be that big of a deal in the end but yeah. Especially when I still have everything, even baby clothes, so it would be less to biy when it comes to that. 

Either way, today's the day. I'm super scared and nervous but I can do this! Hopefully at 1pm est I'll finally know what this baby is so I can just get this done and over with.


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck kuji!! Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck kuji!


----------



## VieraSky

Good luck Kuji!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Kuji-can't wait to hear your results! Make sure to come back and update us!


----------



## KittenLifter

Kuji hope all goes (went!) well!!

Reiko, I've got the appointment in our shared house calendar as "Ultrasound appointment (remind them we don't want to know the sex!)" My mom also got casually told when she was pregnant with my brother (I have been learning so much more about her pregnancies), which bothered her. Of course it wouldn't be the end of the world, but I'm enjoying the mystery for now. 1:30pm tomorrow, either way!

The kicks over here have ramped up a bunch in the last few days. Husband's been able to feel them a bit, starting yesterday (our morning wakeup ritual involves a lot of bump attention now, and has for weeks). First time in a while something's surprised me to the point of tears; mostly it's been a lot of "holy sh*t" and laughing. Today he put his ear to my belly (also very usual for us now) and heard the heartbeat!!! Just blown away by this week.

RnW I know you weren't LOOKING for pity but that just sounds like an objectively crummy time. Hope things get better all around!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick-I hear you on the frustrations of anterior placenta. I am now feeling what i would normally feel around 14-15 weeks. It&#8217;s still not strong but noticeable. 

Broken-FOB sounds like a piece of work. I have one of those with ds dad and really wonder what I was thinking. I wouldn&#8217;t change it for the world as ds is my first true love but the shit I&#8217;ve put up with from his dad is redicks! For you I hope he maintains and doesn&#8217;t create any issues. 

Kuji-how did it go????

Mrs-I&#8217;m sorry you are still throwing up and have nausea. I hope you can start to enjoy this pg without feeling I&#8217;ll. 

Kitten-that is amazing! The best part is sharing &#8216;the feels&#8217;with family. And thanks for the pity lol. I&#8217;m a little better today but still in pain and tired from little sleep.


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks, ladies. If I make work tomorrow and Friday this will only be the second full week of work I've made since week 6!

Tight belly. I am usually a skinny mini and this extra weight and pulling skin is super uncomfy.

Now I'm not resting well at night. I bought a Snoogle and use another and just can't seem to find a position to sleep long. Plus I can't breathe and have to be sitting up almost.....arg...lol...


----------



## Kuji

And I'm here to update! 

It's a...

GIRL!!! 

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/TongXianTian/1513208254890.jpg~original

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/TongXianTian/1513206428794.jpg~original

I'm just so relieved and happy! I'll have one of each! I was also not sure if I'd even want a third baby so I was scared of losing my chance of experiencing having a daughter! And of course my family will be ecstatic haha! So far they don't know though as we're announcing on Christmas :) My mom and sister hate me for making them wait but if anything it's my own sort of (not really lol) revenge on them for making me stress so bad and for putting so much pressure on me. 

Health wise though she's doing great and moves a lot haha The only issue is the placenta being much too low/close to my cervix so I return for another ultrasound at 32 weeks to see if it moves up. I know most of the time it does though so doctor and I aren't worried. If anything it allows me to see her again before birth <3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## VieraSky

Congratulations!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kuji that is awesome. How great that you get a girl -- so pleased for you xx


----------



## KittenLifter

Kuji, hooray & congratulations! I guess it is just fine if we end up with a zillion girls and one or two boys in this group :D


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Kuji! I'm so pleased for you. 

Hoping to get the same news next week. I want one of each.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations kuji! So pleased you got your girl!!!! I can't believe how many girls there are! Lol!! 
Happy 19 weeks kitten!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats Kuji! I hope I can be so fortunate as well!!


----------



## hope2bmother

emzywemzy83 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I thought I'd start group for those with babies due in May 2018 :flower: Let me know your EDD and I'll add it below
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> *BFPS and EDDs:*
> 
> *1st May:* Traveling mom
> 
> *2nd May:* Kuji, KyGirl12, Debi
> 
> *5th May:* VieraSky
> 
> 
> *6th May: *Reiko_ctu
> 
> *8th May:* hope2bmother, ChibiLena
> 
> *10th May:* KittenLifter
> 
> *11th May:* maybe_baby_, Bea32, Riveted Rosie :pink:
> 
> *12th May:*
> 
> *13th May:* Agcam , KG706
> 
> *14th May: * BrokenfoREVer, emzywemzy83 :pink: , ReadynWaiting :pink:
> 
> *15th May:*
> 
> *17th May:* Foreign Chick, MrsSnail
> 
> *18th May:* cheluzal
> 
> *19th May:* brw2016
> 
> *20th May:* becsboo, ricschick
> 
> *22nd May:* Sasha92
> 
> *23rd May:* Pea123, mom and ttc
> 
> *25th May:* Wicky78
> 
> *26th May:* lbourgeois
> 
> *28th May:* Oliv
> 
> *29th May:*
> 
> *30th May:* CastawayBride, katiesfirst1
> 
> 
> Angel babies:
> 
> Gray001 :angel:
> Boognishrises :angel:
> JWC13 :angel:
> Huggles :pink: :angel:
> Flourish :angel:
> aidensxmomma :angel:
> Rach87 :angel:
> eppgirl :angel:
> 
> 
> We have an awesome signature, made by a very talented BnB member for us!
> 
> To add it to your profile, follow these instructions:
> 
> -copy and paste the code below into your signature
> *-before you save it, remove the gaps between the [ and URL and [ and IMG*
> 
> [ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2445959-may-2018-babies-26-bfps-so-far.html"][ IMG]https://image.ibb.co/gLeXjF/May_Marvels.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

I have not been able too keep up here! But my due date is May 5!


----------



## hope2bmother

cheluzal said:


> Ladies, I am very blue today...realized I really need a new job.
> I just don't feel supported and I'm super disappointed with their reaction to my sickness.
> 
> I got sick again this weekend and was out yesterday and late today and got a snarky email about notifying. I notified 3 people, her included! Not my fault she didn't read the email....I'm so frustrated with illness and don't enjoy going to work.
> 
> I'm a teacher and they don't seem to understand pregnancy as much as other people's illness, ironically.
> I think it's time I try and take a leave this coming year, stay with baby, and look for other options (that would pay more!).

Chel! Im sorry youre in that position! I hate my job too. Im a Physician Assistant and while Im paid handsomely, I am not respected at all. My colleague and I feel like we are chopped liver based on how we are treated when we are an integral part of the team! Im currently applying to jobs at almost 20 weeks pregnant, which speaks for itself how desperate I am to get out! Hope youre feeling better!


----------



## hope2bmother

Huggles said:


> My journey here is over :cry:
> Heart problems are seriously major, not really compatible with life, with no chance of a good outcome. Will have to now face termination :( have to see gyne tomorrow to discuss.

Oh shit! Im so sorry to read this! I know Im very late, but my heart goes out to you! Massive hugs.


----------



## Kuji

Thanks ladies! I'm just so over the moon with joy! I wish you all healthy babies and love :cloud9: <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So many girls, the boys will be really outnumbered! 

I'm having a terrible case of pregnancy laziness today. I've laid on the couch and let my kids watch 2 hrs of paw patrol, and I just feel like a crap mom. I really need to clean the kitchen and we are all still in our pyjamas at 12:30. Ugh I feel so lazy and can't break out of it!! I'm so annoyed!


----------



## ricschick

Reiko this is the only time you can laze around without feeling guilty so make the most of it!!! Your growing a person! Lol. Don't worry about it clean the kitchen tomorrow xx


----------



## KittenLifter

Yay hope2bmother! Send emzy a PM with your due date; she's not able to check in here much (and we continue to be a fabulously chatty group)! Kinda curious what that list looks like covered in mostly pink now...

What a bummer about your job, though. Our friend is a newly minted PA and loving the new job she just started; I am sure there's something better out there for you! 


Over here...anatomy ultrasound was today! Tech was awesome about :yellow: and that portion gave me some time to close my eyes and feel a few good kicks. We got a ton of pictures of the side of their head (like, five or six), and then this one.

My husband said "so we know what we're having...it's an Emperor!" (The picture immediately looked very Star Wars to him, and I cannot disagree!)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kitten I can&#8217;t for the life of me figure out the angle and what the pic is of. Looks like a mushroom to me lol. Good on you for staying team yellow...major restraint!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I spent the first 2.5 months on the couch. It was all I could do to get to work and home. Really the last couple of weeks has been the only time I&#8217;ve been the least bit productive. I wouldn&#8217;t feel bad for a day! You are growing a human being, you need to rest.


----------



## cheluzal

hope2bmother said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am very blue today...realized I really need a new job.
> I just don't feel supported and I'm super disappointed with their reaction to my sickness.
> 
> I got sick again this weekend and was out yesterday and late today and got a snarky email about notifying. I notified 3 people, her included! Not my fault she didn't read the email....I'm so frustrated with illness and don't enjoy going to work.
> 
> I'm a teacher and they don't seem to understand pregnancy as much as other people's illness, ironically.
> I think it's time I try and take a leave this coming year, stay with baby, and look for other options (that would pay more!).
> 
> Chel! Im sorry youre in that position! I hate my job too. Im a Physician Assistant and while Im paid handsomely, I am not respected at all. My colleague and I feel like we are chopped liver based on how we are treated when we are an integral part of the team! Im currently applying to jobs at almost 20 weeks pregnant, which speaks for itself how desperate I am to get out! Hope youre feeling better!Click to expand...

Thanks! And welcome!
It's gotten better, now that I'm back FT and the whole [getting a sub or coverage work is a hassle how dare you] vibe has slacked. A crabby sub clerk doesn't help.

Really feeling better about taking a whole year off to be with kid and look for a new job.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well my afternoon went a lot better than my morning for the most part. Tomorrow and Saturday I'm at work and then before I know it it will be Tuesday and we'll be having our ultrasound!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Scan looks awesome Kitten! You are definitely carrying the next Emperor. :haha:

Reiko it's nearly time! I also have a busy weekend so it should fly til Tuesday now! 

Well it's 6:58am here and FOB text (woke me up) about 10 mins ago to tell me he had set off. I'm very surprised he actually did it. But I know DS will be thrilled! So I'm going to try and keep the embarrassment to a minimum and deal with the anxiety that FOB is near my house and my safe space.


----------



## VieraSky

Kitten - Your baby just needs to be born on May 5th (revenge of the 5th) and it will be perfect!

hope2bmother - we are due date buddies! :D


----------



## cheluzal

Made it to work all week!!! 
Only the second time that's happened in 12 weeks!

Craving burgers, lol. Hubs and I are doing a Christmas Lane walk.
So looking forward to being able to wean off meds.


----------



## VieraSky

Chel I have been wanting burgers this ENTIRE pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Kuji

Speaking of burgers, I had a crocodile burger today! It was definitely interesting but good haha 

Oh and made my Christmas gender announcement gifts! I love the result! 

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/TongXianTian/20171215_193243.jpg~original


----------



## VieraSky

That's beautiful, Kuji! We are sending out gender announcements with our Christmas cards :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's so cute kuji! 

Chel I hope you get some yummy burgers soon. You deserve them. 

Happy 20 weeks Viera! You're halfway there!

3 more days til scan. Eeeeeekk!


----------



## ricschick

Kitten glad the tech didn't spill the beans!!! But I too have no idea what the pic is off lol! But it's lovely regardless! 

Happy 20 weeks viera!! Wow half way there it's going quick now huh!!! 

Lovely kuji!!! I just told everyone lol. 

Chel glad your feeling better!!! 

Good luck with scans next week! 

I have a consultant appointment on Wednesday and then 20 week scan on the 2nd Jan!! &#128515; Still not feeling much I hate that I have a anterior placenta !!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 18 wks Ricschick and 20 weeks Viera! 

Love the ornament announcement idea Kuji!

Chel glad you are feeling better!

Looking forward to the upcoming scans ladies! I have mine on Thursday and just want it over with already. I wish I had the excitement of finding out sex because the wait to see if al is ok is making me crazy.


----------



## cheluzal

VieraSky said:


> Chel I have been wanting burgers this ENTIRE pregnancy!!!!

I opened the car door outside house and someone was grilling...*boom* I had to have one!

I actually ate corn dog, fries, and nachos at the Christmas Lane community event. Horrible food but gosh, was it yummy and I felt ok and still do this morning!!

Think the worst is over....huzzah! :happydance:


----------



## VieraSky

Thanks ladies! I've started feeling baby more frequently these days and that has been so nice :)

My scan is on Monday and I can't wait!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Ahh I'm so excited about the upcoming scans!

And Kuji, that ornament is cute as can be! Love it.



ReadynWaiting said:


> Kitten I canât for the life of me figure out the angle and what the pic is of. Looks like a mushroom to me lol. Good on you for staying team yellow...major restraint!




ricschick said:


> Kitten glad the tech didn't spill the beans!!! But I too have no idea what the pic is off lol! But it's lovely regardless!

Haha, I should have explained! Other people's ultrasounds are always mysterious. It's half the face! (There's tiny text in the corner: NOSE/LIPS.) In the midst of all the cross-sections and bones of the rest of the scan (here are the kidneys, here's the stomach, here's the spine, here's an arm bone), it was kind of startling to be like "oh my goodness there's half a face. Oh my goodness that's our kid's face."


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I have a similar picture of my DS face at 36 weeks Kitten. I knew what it was, but I think unless you've seen a face scan before they look crazy. Took me ages to figure out mine haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

KittenLifter said:


> Ahh I'm so excited about the upcoming scans!
> 
> And Kuji, that ornament is cute as can be! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Kitten I cant for the life of me figure out the angle and what the pic is of. Looks like a mushroom to me lol. Good on you for staying team yellow...major restraint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> Kitten glad the tech didn't spill the beans!!! But I too have no idea what the pic is off lol! But it's lovely regardless!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I should have explained! Other people's ultrasounds are always mysterious. It's half the face! (There's tiny text in the corner: NOSE/LIPS.) In the midst of all the cross-sections and bones of the rest of the scan (here are the kidneys, here's the stomach, here's the spine, here's an arm bone), it was kind of startling to be like "oh my goodness there's half a face. Oh my goodness that's our kid's face."Click to expand...

I totally see it now! Lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GL on your scan Viera! Let us know if everything looks ok!

Tuesday at 2:15 can't come quick enough for me!! 

Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck for your scan Viera. 

Just 1 more day Reiko. Happy 20 weeks as well!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck viera!!!! Be thinking of you. 

Good luck for tomorrow reiko! 

Happy 19 weeks broken! 
Happy 20 weeks reiko! 

I have a horrible sore throat and cough at the moment so feeling crappy! Kids break up Wednesday so ok be glad if that no more 3 x a day school runs for 2 weeks!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy new weeks ladies! 

Viera can&#8217;t wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick sorry you are feeling poorly!


----------



## mrsstrezy

How exciting that we have so many gender scans this week!! I can&#8217;t wait for mine on Friday...preparing myself for the fact that its probably another boy. 

Anyone else having issues with snoring? With my son, I snored so loud my husband couldn&#8217;t even sleep in the same room as me, but this didn&#8217;t start happening until the last month or two of the pregnancy. Its already started with this one, and I&#8217;ve been waking up 5x a night because I wake myself up with a snore. I&#8217;m freaking myself out because I was reading up on snoring remedies and then learned that snoring in pregnancy can mean GD, preeclampsia, sleep apnea, ect. Ugh, good thing I have my appointment on Friday so I can make sure all is well. I will also be doing an early glucose test on that day to see if my GD has returned.

Also, is anyone feeling pressure in their lady parts yet? I&#8217;ve already noticed this and I&#8217;m starting to worry about THAT now because I had a mild cystocele with my son and I&#8217;m worried my pelvic floor is going to suffer worse damage. Terrified of needing surgery on all my organs down there.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Oh yea, and heres the latest of me!
 



Attached Files:







DBFE3E6B-BDD6-442B-9ECB-638C4BB1EAAC.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bump is so cute Mrs!!

I felt pressure from 16 weeks with my 2nd DD, this one I felt it really early but baby has definitely moved up and I don't feel it too often anymore. My midwife said it was normal, and I didn't have any damage after last pregnancy so hopefully it doesn't mean anything!

I also have an early test for GD, whenever I actually get around to booking it... I can feel that I have it already from the way I feel after carbs, but need to get tested to get a diagnosis obviously. Really hoping to stay off insulin or I'll have to transfer from mw to OB and that means no home birth here! I should try and book it for a morning this week but probably won't get around to it until after Christmas!

I do know moms who have had it their first go and never had it again... but I've had it twice and almost definitely this time I will too, so I'm not one of those lucky ones!! I don't have any risk factors either... that's why I can't believe the testing protocols in some places! To only test if you're a certain weight... I'm 5'4" and 105 lbs, I would have never been tested and had my blood sugar running high the entire third trimester if I lived somewhere else. Crazy!


----------



## ricschick

You look lovely mrs!!! Get doing your pelvic floor exercises now to prevent and extra weakness down there, good luck Friday!! 

I can't believe Christmas Day is in a week!! &#128561;&#128561; I think it's gone so quickly!! 
Joanie has her first nativity play tomorrow morning!! My heart is going to melt!!! Then I have to rush off upto London for my sons eye appointment so another busy day tomorrow!!! &#128564;&#128564;


----------



## ricschick

Thought I'd join in &#128518;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lovely bump Ricschick! I feel like you all look a lot more pregnant than me ha!!


----------



## KittenLifter

MrsStrezy and Ricschick, you're both looking so darling!

I've been thinking about pelvic floors a lot lately, too. Midwife said no lifting over 25 pounds (~11 kg) (did I already yell about this? I'm still annoyed), because of some hand-wavey pelvic floor & diastasis recti concerns, but she didn't go into any specifics. I think my eyes about popped out of my head; I've been powerlifting for about two years now (big three lifts in powerlifting are benchpress, deadlift, & squats, plus I do a whole lot of cardio/cross-training at this super friendly small gym that's mostly women), and my lightest top weight on any of the big three lifts is a 90 lb benchpress (~40 kg). Keeping it light for me is like, at least 25 x 2 right now. I've decided the mental health risks of suddenly not lifting are bigger than the physical risks right now, and am doing research and asking lots of questions to make sure I stay safe.

But! I finally tried out a prenatal yoga class this weekend. It was super small (just two of us!!) and really lovely. The teacher is a big birth nerd (and doula) and I'm looking forward to learning more from her; signed up for a few more classes before she changes studios. I craaaave information right now, and she was so knowledgeable about pelvic floor function/strength and benefits/risks of using different kinds of core muscles in different movements. Yay!


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko it's so funny how different bodies carry pregnancies, isn't it? (I also feel like I look way less pregnant than other folks, but it's also my first pregnancy, so hey.) I JUST got my first "are you..." from someone I know this week (a woman I sing with in the choir sometimes). But it's pretty clearly changing by the day right now.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Lovely bump pics ladies. You both look beautiful.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Loving the bump pics ladies! I&#8217;ll take one later and post it. I feel huge but know I have a lot more growth to happen. 

Looking forward to the scans tomorrow and to hear what you ladies are having. 

I met with my Secondary MW today and she was great. My primary MW gave her my history so she&#8217;s going to be super proactive about getting me my U/S results even if it means she has to go to the office over the weekend to get the fax. I&#8217;m starting to get more nervous. I just want good news.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Thanks ricschick!! You&#8217;re looking rather adorable yourself!! 

I&#8217;ve been doing my pelvic floor exercises religiously for quite awhile, even before I was pregnant. I definitely feel the exercises did help my cystocele improve, although I don&#8217;t think its completely gone. I should probably be doing more of the exercises...I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m doing the recommended amount per day.


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 20 weeks to me! Halftime already, incredible! Baby is the size of an endive (?). A banana makes more sense.

Your bumps look lovely ladies! And yay for more gender scans soon!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy week milestones ladies!! 

Just 2 hours to our scan. I'm so excited!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ladies. I'm back from scan. 

I'm :blue: 

I'm absolutely shocked. I was convinced Nev was a girl. But nope. Baby boy. Balancing out all this team pink haha


----------



## VieraSky

Ladies! We are having a girl!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats ladies!!!! So exciting...and a boy for all these girls! Lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We're pink too!!

Me and dH are shocked, we definitely thought blue. 

Three girlies for us... #girlmom!!

But, I felt like my u/s tech took a long time. It took about 35 mins total and she came and left twice. So I'm worried something didn't quite look right. Will see if I get a call tomorrow from my mw...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay for more girls! Congrats Reiko!! I hope all is ok with baby girl.


----------



## cheluzal

BUMPS: Mine is out there for a FTM, but most of it was 40 year-old bloat starting, lol.

SCAN: Ours is Thursday but hubs won't let us know until Christmas. Hoping for a boy but dang, the odds here...3 women at my job are pregnant and all having girls. Hope I beat all the odds! I'll let you know Monday morning.


----------



## KittenLifter

Such a news-ful day! Yay!



ChibiLena said:


> Happy 20 weeks to me! Halftime already, incredible! Baby is the size of an endive (?). A banana makes more sense.
> 
> Your bumps look lovely ladies! And yay for more gender scans soon!

Ha ha; all I remember about endives is trying to work them into salads when I was an au pair in France, and the kids haaaaated them. They seem impossibly small when compared to a banana (even if the banana were crown-to-heel, which I think is around this time, and if the endive were crown-to-rump?).



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Ladies. I'm back from scan.
> 
> I'm :blue:
> 
> I'm absolutely shocked. I was convinced Nev was a girl. But nope. Baby boy. Balancing out all this team pink haha

Surprise boy! Congratulations!!



VieraSky said:


> Ladies! We are having a girl!!!

Yay! Congratulations!



Reiko_ctu said:


> We're pink too!!
> 
> Me and dH are shocked, we definitely thought blue.
> 
> Three girlies for us... #girlmom!!
> 
> But, I felt like my u/s tech took a long time. It took about 35 mins total and she came and left twice. So I'm worried something didn't quite look right. Will see if I get a call tomorrow from my mw...

Surprise girl! Congratulations!!

Hope whatever the tech was checking on is no big deal, and she's just being overcareful.



cheluzal said:


> BUMPS: Mine is out there for a FTM, but most of it was 40 year-old bloat starting, lol.
> 
> SCAN: Ours is Thursday but hubs won't let us know until Christmas. Hoping for a boy but dang, the odds here...3 women at my job are pregnant and all having girls. Hope I beat all the odds! I'll let you know Monday morning.

I know this isn't how probability works at ALL but it just seems like a boy would balance everything out nicely, right?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Reiko and Viera! Feels very weird over here on team blue. Very quiet hahaha. 

Reiko my scan took a long time too. I was really panicking but she said everything is fine, she was just struggling to get certain measurements. Maybe the lady who did yours was a bit new and just went for advice. 

I'm still really shocked I'm having a boy. I was so convinced baby was a girl. Like it hasn't really sunk in yet. I think I'm more sad I'll never have a girl now than anything else. But as long as baby is healthy it really doesn't matter. I'll love him just the same. Ofc, he won't have a name until he's born now because we had no boy names at all. DH is pulling his hair out saying he "has" to pick a name and I'm much more chill saying I'll wait to meet little man and see who he is. 

I used my one good boy name on DS. Any ideas ladies :haha: 

Oh I asked at my scan and my placenta is at the front. So that explains the lack of movement and muffled feeling.


----------



## VieraSky

My scan took FOREVER! Baby wouldn't co-operate and it took us AN HOUR AND A HALF to get it done!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yikes Viera! Mine wasn't that long, about 30 mins. But I had all the "empty your bladder, turn on your side, put your arm above your head, go for a walk" business 

It was nerve wracking though, my scan with DS was really quick and easy compared.


----------



## ChibiLena

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Congratulations Reiko and Viera! Feels very weird over here on team blue. Very quiet hahaha.
> 
> Reiko my scan took a long time too. I was really panicking but she said everything is fine, she was just struggling to get certain measurements. Maybe the lady who did yours was a bit new and just went for advice.
> 
> I'm still really shocked I'm having a boy. I was so convinced baby was a girl. Like it hasn't really sunk in yet. I think I'm more sad I'll never have a girl now than anything else. But as long as baby is healthy it really doesn't matter. I'll love him just the same. Ofc, he won't have a name until he's born now because we had no boy names at all. DH is pulling his hair out saying he "has" to pick a name and I'm much more chill saying I'll wait to meet little man and see who he is.
> 
> I used my one good boy name on DS. Any ideas ladies :haha:
> 
> Oh I asked at my scan and my placenta is at the front. So that explains the lack of movement and muffled feeling.

Broken, we were the exact opposite in that we had a boy's name picked out before I was even pregnant but were really struggling with girl names. So far luckily I haven't changed my mind...In fact I just ordered Christmas/New Year cards announcing baby boy'a name, hehe.

I know a little Joshua, my bridesmaid's son &#10084;, so I am biased.


----------



## mrsstrezy

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Ladies. I'm back from scan.
> 
> I'm :blue:
> 
> I'm absolutely shocked. I was convinced Nev was a girl. But nope. Baby boy. Balancing out all this team pink haha

Congrats on your boy! I understand what you said about feeling sad you'll never have a girl. I think I will have some trouble getting over that myself. But I think I've come to terms with the fact that ours is probably a boy and that I will love it just the same. Just want it to be healthy. We'll find out in two days!!



VieraSky said:


> Ladies! We are having a girl!!!

Congrats Viera! I'll bet you're over the moon with already having two boys and all.



Reiko_ctu said:


> We're pink too!!
> 
> Me and dH are shocked, we definitely thought blue.
> 
> Three girlies for us... #girlmom!!
> 
> But, I felt like my u/s tech took a long time. It took about 35 mins total and she came and left twice. So I'm worried something didn't quite look right. Will see if I get a call tomorrow from my mw...

Congrats Reiko! Glad you got what you wanted.



cheluzal said:


> BUMPS: Mine is out there for a FTM, but most of it was 40 year-old bloat starting, lol.
> 
> SCAN: Ours is Thursday but hubs won't let us know until Christmas. Hoping for a boy but dang, the odds here...3 women at my job are pregnant and all having girls. Hope I beat all the odds! I'll let you know Monday morning.

Cheluzal-I hope you get your boy. You deserve it after how miserable your pregnancy has been. Can't wait to hear how your X-mas reveal goes!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chibi Joshua was my one good name haha. Joshua Thomas after my grandad (the Thomas bit) 

We have the middle names sorted. Brian for my DHs late grandad and Steven for my dad. It's just the first name haha. I'm leaning towards another J name. Jacob is high on the list right now. As is Jack and Jonathan xD 
I've changed my mind a hundred times now. Going to have to just meet this little one and see who he is. 

Mrsstrezy I know what you mean. I love this little one exactly the same and I'm happy to be having a healthy boy. It's just a shock because I was so convinced baby was a girl. Like 100%, no doubt in my mind. 
My sad will go in a few days I'm sure. I'll except my life of boring boy clothes and no dresses or cute girl clothes :haha: 

We bought our first baby purchase today. The Moses basket. For my uk ladies it's the Kinder Valley Little Star one from Asda. Although I'm sure ladies in the rest of the world could find it on amazon and such. 

Bit of a moan though, my DS is the first son to be born into my maternal family for 3 generations. Grandad had daughters, his daughters had daughters, I had DS. Before my DS was born I changed my name to my mums maiden name, grandads name obvs. My DS has my surname. My husband took my name when we married. My kids are the only legacy my grandad actually has (name wise I mean) cos all his daughters got married. 
So having another boy, another son to carry on the family name I thought my grandad would be thrilled. He was over the moon when DS was born. I rang him last night to tell him and he couldn't care less. Literally so disinterested. I'm really upset about it. I thought he'd be thrilled. And it's just making me insecure he's going to be playing favourites and this baby is going to be second to my son in his eyes and I can't have that. 

Small rant but it did kind of spoil sharing the news last night.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken that's terrible about sharing the news. Definitely spoiled it a bit. I'm sorry! My whole family is expecting boy so I think there will be some disappointment. We don't have anyone carrying on the family name yet, and DH works in carpentry with his brothers and father so it would kind of be like adding another little possible worker which would've been fun (not that girls can't do carpentry). 

I've built up this pregnancy as a boy so much, I made a list of all the great things about having a boy, that honestly I'm a little disappointed that it's a girl. Which is so weird because I definitely would love another girl. Gender disappointment works in such a weird way. Maybe it's not disappointment, just shock and wrapping my head around it? 

No cal from the mw yesterday but my appointment wasn't done till 3:30 so they probably won't read the report until today. So hopefully no call today and that will put my mind at ease. But they are also pretty bad at colmunicTing with other offices so they might just let it sit on their fax machine for a few days who knows... I might call tomorrow morning if they don't call today.


----------



## Kuji

Congrats ladies on the gender reveals! Finally a boy showed up haha!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ALSO broken I love all your possible boys names!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko that's kind of how I feel. I'd built up how amazing having a daughter would be, and how perfect to have one of each and that. And while I love this baby just as much as I did yesterday before I found out, I'm finding it hard to be excited ATM. I'm sure it will pass as the pregnancy moves on and certainly when I see his little face for the first time. 

Your girls might choose to keep their family name if they get married though. I refused to give my bio dads name to DS so took my mums maiden name. Then refused to take DHs surname when we got married (more for DS so we were all a family). Besides, his surname was horrible :haha:

Times are a'changing. "Traditional" marriage is getting less common.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken were a pretty traditional family so sticking with their maiden name
Would be a shocker if our girls did lol!! But doesn't mean it won't happen. My name is a bit nicer than DH's but I was excited to marry into his family!

I'm just hoping in 20 years the "brides parents pay for the wedding" tradition will be out of fashion XD


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations reiko and viera on the baby girls!!! 

Congratulations broken in your little boy!!! Finally another boy lol. 
How about the name Jamie &#128521;

Good luck cheluzal for your scan!! 

I had my consultant appointment today was very straight forward, blood pressure was fine, urine fine we heard babies hb and we went through past labours and birth weights and if I've had any major bleeds ( thankfully not) she thinks I will have a good pregnancy and my labour will be fine FX!! So all great. Booked my GTT test for the 26th Feb then follow up for results on the 2nd march.


----------



## KittenLifter

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Reiko that's kind of how I feel. I'd built up how amazing having a daughter would be, and how perfect to have one of each and that. And while I love this baby just as much as I did yesterday before I found out, I'm finding it hard to be excited ATM. I'm sure it will pass as the pregnancy moves on and certainly when I see his little face for the first time.
> 
> Your girls might choose to keep their family name if they get married though. I refused to give my bio dads name to DS so took my mums maiden name. Then refused to take DHs surname when we got married (more for DS so we were all a family). Besides, his surname was horrible :haha:
> 
> Times are a'changing. "Traditional" marriage is getting less common.

What a bummer about Granddad, and what a surprise after his reaction last time. I'm sure your own feelings about all this will pass, but I think it's good to just feel them for a bit. <3

On another note, I'm always so amazed when I find another family where someone's husband took _their_ name! (Mostly, among our friends, no one changes their surnames, and very few wear rings. All making our own traditions!)

We talked about it a ton beforehand; he had a very common last name, and his dad was sort of the black sheep of the family, so it had less pull than it might've. My surname is very uncommon and very specific to the country where my dad was born; it's got so much history it feels like a physical piece of me. I grew up in a family with different names (mom didn't change hers when she married my dad; she _did_ when she married my stepdad, though), so this whole "one roof, one surname" game is new to me!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko my family was very traditional about married names and such. But I've literally been a trend breaker since birth (out of wedlock baby) and haven't stopped :haha: 
I hated my maiden name and my DHs name. Plus with me and DS having the same name I would never have taken a new surname and left my son out. It was my condition to even get married, that DH took our name. 

I hope brides family paying for everything does die out, but if it does looks like I'll be stuck with the bill for my boys :haha: 

Ricschick James is on the list too. Jamie is a good name (; 

Mrsstrezy people are always surprised to learn about me and DH. Like is a huge deal to them. My DH actually had to pay for a deed poll certificate because no where would accept our marriage certificate as proof of his name change. It was mad. 

Not going to lie. I told my DH straight that I didn't ever want to get married but because we had too (my mum was terminally ill, I'm an only child, I wanted her to see my wedding. She didn't make it to the date) I would only do it if he took my name. For reasons to do with my son. And DH was absolutely fine with it. His family went a bit nuts over it but he stood firm. I think its becoming more common for girls to keep their name and I like the trend. But I am the breaker of tradition in my family. Soooo probably shouldn't listen to me :haha:


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Congrats too all on the scans and also loving bump pics! I can't wait to have my anomaly scan in 35 hours (not that I am counting). We are 20 weeks on Friday and I forgot to do the pic this week/we couldn't find a mango bigger than last week's sweet potato haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rosie you should've done the hotdog like your siggy says... that would've been a really funny pic!!


----------



## ChibiLena

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Chibi Joshua was my one good name haha. Joshua Thomas after my grandad (the Thomas bit)
> 
> We have the middle names sorted. Brian for my DHs late grandad and Steven for my dad. It's just the first name haha. I'm leaning towards another J name. Jacob is high on the list right now. As is Jack and Jonathan xD
> I've changed my mind a hundred times now. Going to have to just meet this little one and see who he is.
> 
> Mrsstrezy I know what you mean. I love this little one exactly the same and I'm happy to be having a healthy boy. It's just a shock because I was so convinced baby was a girl. Like 100%, no doubt in my mind.
> My sad will go in a few days I'm sure. I'll except my life of boring boy clothes and no dresses or cute girl clothes :haha:
> 
> We bought our first baby purchase today. The Moses basket. For my uk ladies it's the Kinder Valley Little Star one from Asda. Although I'm sure ladies in the rest of the world could find it on amazon and such.
> 
> Bit of a moan though, my DS is the first son to be born into my maternal family for 3 generations. Grandad had daughters, his daughters had daughters, I had DS. Before my DS was born I changed my name to my mums maiden name, grandads name obvs. My DS has my surname. My husband took my name when we married. My kids are the only legacy my grandad actually has (name wise I mean) cos all his daughters got married.
> So having another boy, another son to carry on the family name I thought my grandad would be thrilled. He was over the moon when DS was born. I rang him last night to tell him and he couldn't care less. Literally so disinterested. I'm really upset about it. I thought he'd be thrilled. And it's just making me insecure he's going to be playing favourites and this baby is going to be second to my son in his eyes and I can't have that.
> 
> Small rant but it did kind of spoil sharing the news last night.

Those are great name choices Broken! Jakob is the middle name of Joshua's older brother. Jonathan is my nephew, so I am biased again. ;P &#10084;


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> I know this isn't how probability works at ALL but it just seems like a boy would balance everything out nicely, right?

EGG-zactly! :flower:


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Cheluzal-I hope you get your boy. You deserve it after how miserable your pregnancy has been. Can't wait to hear how your X-mas reveal goes!

Thank you, thank you! I keep justifying/bargaining with God about it, lol.
My mom is convinced it's a boy/ Has bought all these boy clothes.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Reiko_ctu said:


> Rosie you should've done the hotdog like your siggy says... that would've been a really funny pic!!

Hahahaha I know! That would have been so funny to have that amid the fruit and veg. Think we can do them fornightly now! :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> I know this isn't how probability works at ALL but it just seems like a boy would balance everything out nicely, right?
> 
> EGG-zactly! :flower:Click to expand...

I feel like we really should be closer to 50/50 than we are now though. We have what, 3 boys!? And like 10 girls... so we're bound to end up closer to 50/50 at the end. The later gender scans must be mostly boys!?!? Surely??

Although I know the summer DD1 was born all the babies were girls!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

There's me and Chibi and I think a couple of girls in the fb group have boys too. 

I want some more team blue now haha. It's too quiet over here &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## ricschick

Happy 20 weeks kitten!! 
Can you believe that we are all nearly halfway!!!! 

It's lovely how some of your dh took your name! I took my husbands name but he has his mums surname rather than his dad's as he was an arsehole! Lol. 
We didn't get married until 4 n half years ago so I had a different surname for 4 of our children so it's lovely now that we all have the same name! It's funny my dh calls me a muggle like out of Harry Potter because I'm not a true blood &#128514;&#128514; 

Everyone set for Christmas? We're going food shopping later for all the treats! And mil is going for fresh on Saturday as we will be down the caravan.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

We've got the main bulk of food, my freezer is bursting. We're going tomorrow for the last bits of fresh food we need (and to pick out a first outfit now we know baby is a boy. My hubs can't wait bless him) 
But otherwise, all the presents are wrapped, stockings are stuffed, cupboards are full. We're as ready as we're going to get. 

My poor DH has to go to work for a few hours on Christmas Day though. So it's a late dinner for us as he doesn't finish until 5. But never mind.


----------



## ChibiLena

I haven't wrapped any presents yet, haha. Everything's bought and ordered though. Still trying to find a tree. I am not prepared this Christmas. It's still 20 degrees (Celsius) here anyway and no one is big on Christmas so it will be a plastic one.

My son had his Christmas party at kindergarten today. Tomorrow, I am invited to a Christmas dinner, followed by a housewarming/Christmas/BBQ party on Saturday. Christmas Eve we'll be at home. :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats ladies on the scans!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Are Cheluzal and I the only ones with gender scans this week? Can&#8217;t believe I find out tomorrow!! Broken, I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll be joining you on team blue, so don&#8217;t worry:)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes GL on the next scans ladies!! We need to bump up the team blue numbers lol. 

No call from the mw yesterday about the scan... if we get through today without a call I will feel in the clear. I think I'll call this afternoon and check in, see if it was flagged and if anyone has read it yet. Last pregnancy they called me the same day with my scan results, but that mw is no longer there, and they didn't call me at all when I failed my GTT! I had to see the results online to know! Good thing I knew how to manage GD without their guidance. Anyways I hope they've read the report and it was all good.

Our parents host our Christmases so I don't have anything to prep! Pressies are wrapped and ready. I need to pick up one more gift card. For Christmas Eve I'm doing appetizer type things for dinner so need to pick some groceries up for that today, but other than that nothing to do but wait! I have to work 2 shifts Friday and Saturday too. Im really excited for Christmas, just for the kids sake. 

Broken that is so cute about the outfit and DH being excited. Mine texted me the day after our scan and said, wow it just hit me we'll have 3 girls. He's really excited too. He's such a good girl dad :)


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi ladies! Love this chatty group and feel badly I can&#8217;t join in more frequently! Congrats on all the beautiful scans and good luck to those who are still waiting. I had mine on Dec. 11 and all went beautifully, thank goodness. I have an anterior placenta this time and I&#8217;ve only just begun to feel some movement-like sensations. Love that we are due date twins, Viera. I am off today and feeling so lazy, but excited about the holidays. Going to start the Christmas cookie baking frenzy today! Also think I might make a nice cranberry orange loaf. Yum! I actually have a phone interview tonight for a potential job as an outpatient colorectal PA and an in person interview for a hepatobiliary PA on January 4. I&#8217;m so ANXIOUS about interviewing while very pregnant! My belly has really popped from one week to the next. 

Time is flying by! Can&#8217;t believe that we are all half way or pretty close to half way!
 



Attached Files:







BBF068A6-1E13-4C3A-A0A6-338087B1B14E.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck for the scans ladies! I can't wait to hear the results. 

I have an anterior placenta too Hope, I'm hoping I start feeling some regular movement soon. Love your bump pic! 

Reiko that's lovely about your DH. I don't think my DH has the same kind of disappointment as me, he's thrilled with a boy (I mean so I am, but gender disappointment is weird) 

My Moses basket arrived today. First baby purchase! Going to be ordering pram soon. Eeeek!


----------



## VieraSky

My doctors office gave me a stack of gift cards to 12 different websites (rufflebuns.com, babyleggings.com, etc) totaling over $500.00! Now that I know what we are having, I can't wait to start using them!

Can't wait to hear the results of the upcoming scans, ladies!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken yes Gender disappointment is such a weird thing to experience!!

I too have anterior placenta, the tech told me, because she asked me if I was feeling the baby move around during the scan b/c she was so active. I didn't feel a thing!! But can definitely feel her move every hour or so.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I had my U/S earlier and just got the call from the MW stating everything is normal. I am SOOO relieved!! I am going to try and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy and not stress.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready I'm so incredibly happy for you!! You deserve that news. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy growing that pink bundle!! I can't remember, do you have her name picked out yet?


----------



## cheluzal

Got through 3 hour glucose without getting sick.
Scan at "advanced maternal mom" special clinic (free 4D, yo) said everything looked perfect!!! I get another in 3.5 weeks just because I'm older and wiser.

Gender envelope sitting in my stocking taunting me, arg...
Here's my little Nerdlette. It kept turning its back and keeping hand over eyes...oh, woe is me in utero...lol...then flopped on face and refused anymore pics, just like at the 12-week scan.
 



Attached Files:







baby close up.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6









on face.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









on side.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel all that drama sounds like a girl lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Reiko! Feeling somewhat at ease. We dont have a name picked, DH has been hesitant to discuss much as fear sits pretty deep within both of us. I think now we can move on and really get excited for this little girl. 
Chel-you have amazing strength to let that sit there for 4 days! I wouldnt be able to but then what a great Christmas gift. Love the 3D pics! I was hoping to get ours in 3D but was so nervous and preoccupied I forgot to ask and the tech didnt offer. 
Heres a (not so great) pic of ours:
 



Attached Files:







4EDCADCF-312A-410D-90EB-6ED925D871A7.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Lovely photos ladies. Chel those dramatics sound just like a girl haha. Your willpower to wait is amazing. I struggled to hang on until DH came in the room so we could find it together. 

Ready I'm glad everything came back good. What a massive relief for you and DH. I hope you can relax and get excited about your little girl now.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

We went to get last food stuff before Christmas this morning and to get a baby outfit. 

Poor DH picked up a beautiful sleep suit. It was lovely. He was 100% going to buy it. Until I pointed out it was thick and fleecy and he had it in 0-3. For a baby born in summer. I swear I ruined his entire day. I told him to get it in a bigger size but he wanted something baby could wear straight away. 
I feel dreadful for telling him not to buy it. 

We ended up getting a little teddy cuddle blanket and a sleeping bag on sale. The quest for first outfit continues haha.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey all! Just calling in.

20 week scan went great; although no decent enough pics so will just wait for our next private scan to have another snapshot to share!

I'm feeling v sorry for myself with a cold; have had to suck it up and stay off work but I work in the town centre so it is a pain in the tush too because I have a couple of errands and don't really want to look like I am skiving :S


----------



## cheluzal

No dramatic girl, rofl! We want a boy so here's hoping he's just shy. :)

I want to steam that envelope open so badly, but I would never betray hubby's trust; this was his idea....arg....3 days!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Well ladies!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Im getting my GIRL!!!! So excited and over the moon right now. Tomorrow Im gonna go buy some baby clothes!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Mrs! So exciting.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations mrsstrezy!


----------



## cheluzal

Another girl? We need the first page updated to get the running tally.....ack, I really have some odds to beat, rofl.


----------



## KittenLifter

ReadynWaiting said:


> Well I had my U/S earlier and just got the call from the MW stating everything is normal. I am SOOO relieved!! I am going to try and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy and not stress.

Whee! So glad to hear this!



cheluzal said:


> Gender envelope sitting in my stocking taunting me, arg...
> Here's my little Nerdlette. It kept turning its back and keeping hand over eyes...oh, woe is me in utero...lol...then flopped on face and refused anymore pics, just like at the 12-week scan.

What a cutie pie. Ours is also an absolute back-turner once they get going with an ultrasound...I can't imagine what a weird experience that must be from that perspective!



ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks Reiko! Feeling somewhat at ease. We donÂt have a name picked, DH has been hesitant to discuss much as fear sits pretty deep within both of us. I think now we can move on and really get excited for this little girl.
> Chel-you have amazing strength to let that sit there for 4 days! I wouldnÂt be able to but then what a great Christmas gift. Love the 3D pics! I was hoping to get ours in 3D but was so nervous and preoccupied I forgot to ask and the tech didnÂt offer.
> HereÂs a (not so great) pic of ours:

Not so great pic is better than nothing! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Called my midwife since I hadn't heard from them, just to double check... everything on our anatomy scan looked perfect. Nothing out of the ordinary or flagged. 

I feel so ecstatic!!

Ready let us know some of the names on your list once you start thinking them up!

And Chel-- I totally suggested waiting for Christmas and was pretty serious about it. We opened the envelope in the van in the parking lot right after the ultrasound lol!! Absolutely no patience here! I think you will get your boy... we can't ALL have girls!

And congrats Mrs on team pink!! Wahoo!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Great news Reiko!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's great news Reiko! 

I found out my dads middle name is a first name we were considering. I was going to give BoyNev 2 middle names (DHs grandad and my dad) but now I'm wondering to give him my dads middle name as a first name and just DHs grandad as a middle. 
So he only has a first and a middle name yknow. Like my DS1 has. 

I have no idea. Boy names are hard y'all.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations Mrs!!! So pleased for you!!!! 

When naming our boy it was so hard!!! He has 2 middle names as I knew he would be the first and last boy we would have lol he has my dads and dh grandads names as middle names. 
Naming girls I think is a lot easier!! Thankfully lol. 
Happy 19 weeks to me!!!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> And Chel-- I totally suggested waiting for Christmas and was pretty serious about it. We opened the envelope in the van in the parking lot right after the ultrasound lol!! Absolutely no patience here! I think you will get your boy... we can't ALL have girls!

I really wanted to but hubs is staying strong, darn him.
Yes! Blue must appear, and I volunteer as tribute!


I'm having what my mom calls a "crash and burn" day. Wake normally, then fall right back to sleep around 9 and sleep most of the day. Just woke at noon! I'm so tired during the week and I think my body tries to catch up.
Of course now I'm groggy and have a headache. Have my bestie's Christmas party tonight too...


----------



## VieraSky

mrsstrezy said:


> Well ladies!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> Im getting my GIRL!!!! So excited and over the moon right now. Tomorrow Im gonna go buy some baby clothes!

Congratulations! I know exactly how you feel! I'm so excited to finally be getting a girl! I went out and did some shopping for little girl clothes that I've been eyeing


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 19 weeks Ricschick. We are really struggling. My hormones aren't helping. It's just making me and DH fight. :/


----------



## Sasha92

Awful at comming on here and some if you might already know from favebook but I'm also getting a little GIRL! Can not wait so excited! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Broken oh no sorry you guys arnt getting along! Those dam hormones!! I was like that Saturday that pretty much everything that came out of my mouth was negative and I didn't feel well so dh got annoyed with me but he was quite patient up to a point lol. 
Hopefully you guys will have a better day today. Xx 

Happy Christmas Eve guys!!!! Cooking our enormous turkey today the thing weighs 10kg!!! &#128580;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563; of course dh bought it I'd of bought a crown &#128580; Lol. Just hope it fits in the oven!! Lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

We're okay now. We just stopped talking about it cos it just turns into a fight. I'm flipping over these hormones now. And I know it's going to get worse. Not looking forward to crying about food :haha: 

I've got a massive joint of beef in the oven and a gammon joint in the slow cooker. Turkey gets cooked later. My DH picked a massive one too and there's onto 3 of us haha! 


Happy Christmas Eve ladies!


----------



## ricschick

Yep it's now in the oven! Fit just about lol!! Fx it will be nice a juicy as I've put stock in the tray. We have beef too for tomorrow and then triple smoked pork for Boxing Day/rest of the week.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've done a gammon joint slow cooked in apple juice, a massive joint of beef and turkey is currently in the oven. Nothing else to cook now. 
Well... maybe

Got the best Christmas wish, my DH has been given the day off tomorrow. I'm so flipping happy!!! Christmas can actual happen on Christmas now.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh great news broken!!!! What job does he do? Xx


----------



## cheluzal

Another girl, aaahh!

Enjoyed friend's party last night longer than expected.
Had church this morning and heading to my parents soon.

Then when I wake up.....gender! I had a dream I peeked and it was a boy, rofl!! *crossing fingers*


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

He's a residential support worker for adults with learning disabilities and mental health problems. Wow that's a mouthful haha. So obvs it's 24/365. I'm still so happy he's actually here for Christmas. Our last as 3. 

Eeeek! Chel! Just one more sleep to go.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Merry Christmas everyone!! Your meals sound delicious!! We have in laws family dinner tomorrow and my family Boxing Day. My mom always makes the same delicious meal but MiL likes to mix it up so we'll see how it turns out this year XD. Announcing gender to the family at both gatherings. Although DH let it slip to my parents already... i think they were disappointed they won't get the big announcement instead of him accidentally calling her "she". Honestly he let our name slip last time around, he's clueless sometimes!!

Of course my cold was *almost* gone... then it turned into a full blown sinus infection. I'm pretty sure I will need antibiotics but not going to the ER over Christmas so will have to wait out the weekend in agony waiting for my GP office to open :/.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Great news Broken! It&#8217;s so nice to all be together. 

Ladies that are cooking it all sounds delish! I&#8217;m lucky to just show up and eat lol. I bring a dish to my moms but that&#8217;s it. We start our festivities tonight followed by a couple more days of gifts and food. 
Dd gave me her cold so feeling a little rough but trying to suck it up and enjoy the holidays. 
Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all are surrounded by family and love.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Reiko-sorry about the sinus infection! That sounds awful. 

Sasha-congrats on the girl!! Can&#8217;t believe how many girls we have in this group.

I&#8217;m super happy because I just got my GD test results back and I&#8217;m in the clear for now! I know I could still get it later, but nice to not have to worry about it for the next couple months. One concern tho is that my ultrasound showed I have a low lying placenta. Its not to the point that its a previa, but I&#8217;ll have to get another ultrasound at 32 wks to check on it.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Merry Christmas ladies! Have a wonderful day, may the wine (haha we wish) be plentiful and the families be sane. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cheluzal

MERRY CHRISTmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got my boy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







It's a Boy! Cmas 2017.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Awww yay Chel!! Congratulations!! Welcome to team blue.


----------



## ricschick

Merry Christmas everyone!!! 

Congratulations chel!!!! Xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Awww Cheluzal! You look wonderful!! Congratulations, you deserve it!


----------



## ChibiLena

Congratulations chel! Welcome to team blue!

Happy 21 weeks to me! Baby boy is the size of a baby boy choy? What's with the strange vegetables on ovia?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 21 weeks Chibi! I want to know why it's a pomegranate on here, when we had that weeks ago on Ovia. How big are these babies really!


----------



## ChibiLena

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Happy 21 weeks Chibi! I want to know why it's a pomegranate on here, when we had that weeks ago on Ovia. How big are these babies really!

No idea, haha. Doctor said at the 20-week-scan last week that baby boy measured right on track. First stretchmarks have (re-)appeared as well. *sigh*


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

*touch wood* I haven't got any yet. But I got soooooo many with DS I think there's any untouched skin to actually get any more. Depressing really. *sigh*


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Chel!
Ladies babies are approx 10&#8221; long from head to toe around 20 weeks. I&#8217;ve never seen a 10&#8221; long pomegranate but I have a banana.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Happy 21 weeks Chibi! I want to know why it's a pomegranate on here, when we had that weeks ago on Ovia. How big are these babies really!

Yeah, one app told me zucchini while another tomato....all I know is my boy (teehee) is almost a pound and right where he needs to be, percentile-wise.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Isn't it crazy it takes nearly half the pregnancy for baby to get to a pound and then the rest of it they shoot up another 5-6lbs (on average). It seems to go so slow for so long then absolutely speed for the rest.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Isn't it crazy it takes nearly half the pregnancy for baby to get to a pound and then the rest of it they shoot up another 5-6lbs (on average). It seems to go so slow for so long then absolutely speed for the rest.

I was thinking that. I was 6 pounds even and I'm praying my son isn't too big...I'm a tiny girl! Don't need a huge kid breaking me in half.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm sure you will be absolutely fine Chel! The docs will keep an eye on you to make sure baby doesn't get too big. 

My son was 8lbs and they say subsequent babies are usually bigger each time so I'm hoping this little boy stays in the 8lb bracket too. I'm a bigger girl in both height and weight and was so flipping massively with my son. Don't really want it any worse this time haha.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I hope I don't have a bigger baby this time, my last 2 babies were 9lb 1!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Has anyone got/had in the past pregnancy induced carpal tunnel syndrome? I'm like 99% sure that's what I've got right now and I am in so much pain!! It's literally from my shoulder to my fingers, sometimes my shoulder blade too and it hurts!! My right wrist is swollen compared to my left and I just want to chop my arm off. My elbow joint hurts and the pain is just constant, nothing I do eases it at all. 

My left arm isn't as bad, but my elbow joint is sore and I'm getting some of the same pains, just less severe. 

I've ordered some wrist splints and I'm going to get in to see my gp after new yr but does anyone have an tips or advice or anything that might reduce the pain? I've never had this before and it's making me so miserable.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I'm sure you will be absolutely fine Chel! The docs will keep an eye on you to make sure baby doesn't get too big.
> 
> My son was 8lbs and they say subsequent babies are usually bigger each time so I'm hoping this little boy stays in the 8lb bracket too. I'm a bigger girl in both height and weight and was so flipping massively with my son. Don't really want it any worse this time haha.

Hope so. A co-worker is having her first and the baby is over 9 pounds and she's in misery....but she said her and her husband were big babies. Hubs and I were tall, thin kids so hoping that hereditary kicks in!

No carpal tunnel. Just severe hip pain at night.


----------



## ChibiLena

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will be absolutely fine Chel! The docs will keep an eye on you to make sure baby doesn't get too big.
> 
> My son was 8lbs and they say subsequent babies are usually bigger each time so I'm hoping this little boy stays in the 8lb bracket too. I'm a bigger girl in both height and weight and was so flipping massively with my son. Don't really want it any worse this time haha.
> 
> Hope so. A co-worker is having her first and the baby is over 9 pounds and she's in misery....but she said her and her husband were big babies. Hubs and I were tall, thin kids so hoping that hereditary kicks in!
> 
> No carpal tunnel. Just severe hip pain at night.Click to expand...

I hear you on the hip pain chel. Do you have a breastfeeding pillow or a roll? I have a really long one from Theraline and it really helps if you put something between your legs at night. My doctor also suggested swimming as a good exercise against hip pain.

Sorry, I have no experience with carpal tunnel.


----------



## ChibiLena

How is the weight gain looking ladies? I have gained 9kg so far, which I feel is better than my last pregnancy during which I gained 23kg in total, omg. However, I am still worried about gaining lots again. Thankfully, I was able to loose it all last time but still...


----------



## ricschick

Broken that sounds horrible! I have heard of it but not has any experience with it. Have you tried googling it? Hoping you find the splints work!!! 

Chi not sure on weight gain I've not weighed myself in ages!! Lol I'm away at the mo so I will once I'm home. 

I still have this bloody cold it just won't go!! It's driving me mad!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Ladies-I would try not to worry about the size of the babies TOO much. I've heard many instances where people had easier deliveries with their bigger babies vs. their smaller ones; less tearing, ect. I think it all depends on the position the baby comes out in and your birthing positions. So bigger doesn't always = bad delivery. That's what I'm telling myself because we have enough other things to worry about!

Sorry about the carpal tunnel; no experience with that:(

So far I've gained 13 lbs this pregnancy. Don't know what that translates to in kg. I gained 30 lbs with my son and would be fine if I gained that again. Breastfeeding made all my extra weight gain disappear by the time of my post-partum visit. I can only hope that happens again!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm not too worried about size of baby and birth. I tore with my son and it'll probably happen again and I'm fine with it. 

Weight wise I've actually stayed around the same weight (apart from this week with Christmas food obvs haha). But I'm already pretty chubby, so I'm assuming I'm burning extra fat to actually grow baby and it's offsetting the weight of baby and stuff. I can't imagine the equilibrium will last all the way but it's nice while it lasts. I'm fairly active too (bloody 4 mile school runs) 

Ricschick all google told me is that it's common in preg and wrist splints can help but basically there's nothing to do but wait until baby is born and my body goes back to normal.


----------



## cheluzal

ChibiLena said:


> I hear you on the hip pain chel. Do you have a breastfeeding pillow or a roll? I have a really long one from Theraline and it really helps if you put something between your legs at night. My doctor also suggested swimming as a good exercise against hip pain.

But of course. I bought the Snoogle and it did crap, so I use it for my head with a regular pillow over it to raise my head. Long, softer pillow between legs.
Last night wasn't bad! I didn't flip as much and didn't feel much pain. Finally slept in some, even though I still have my 4-5am pee break.

Speaking of break, school is out until January 9th!
I've started halving nausea med this week. So far, so good.

Oh! And I passed my 3-hour glucose!


----------



## cheluzal

ChibiLena said:


> How is the weight gain looking ladies? I have gained 9kg so far, which I feel is better than my last pregnancy during which I gained 23kg in total, omg. However, I am still worried about gaining lots again. Thankfully, I was able to loose it all last time but still...

I don't own a scale so only know when I visit doc, but last check was up 13 pounds. It's about 2 more than desired but nothing is said. I'm not stressing, even though my psycho mom keeps reminding me she only gained 21 total with me...thanks for the support, crazy lady. :wacko::growlmad:

I gained 10 "happy" marriage pounds in the year of marriage before trying and being 40, my little pooch from slower metabolism was starting, so I am concerned about losing it afterwards. I've always been a very thin girl and only in the last few years the few pounds come right at the belly and look bigger than skinny rest of body. Arg...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Great news about the glucose test chel! I've got mine on the 31st of Jan. Hubs can't come so I'll be nice and bored in the hosp on my own. 

I'm also enjoying the school break haha. We go back on the 8th. 

Chel my mum took every opportunity to remind me she didn't get *ANY* stretchmarks when she had me. It made me really insecure tbh. Even though it was totally out of my control. I think she needed to remember she smoked all the way through her preg and I weighed flipping just under 6lbs! My DS was a chunky 8lbs 2oz and I was just so full of baby it wasn't even funny. 
Try not to let her get to you, every woman and every pregnancy is different.


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal good news about the glucose test!! I have mine end of Feb that's going to be fun not!! 

Bigger babies are easier to push out! I didn't tear with any of my babies and pushing out the 9 pound babies was easier than the others.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Great news about the glucose test chel! I've got mine on the 31st of Jan. Hubs can't come so I'll be nice and bored in the hosp on my own.
> 
> I'm also enjoying the school break haha. We go back on the 8th.
> 
> Chel my mum took every opportunity to remind me she didn't get *ANY* stretchmarks when she had me. It made me really insecure tbh. Even though it was totally out of my control. I think she needed to remember she smoked all the way through her preg and I weighed flipping just under 6lbs! My DS was a chunky 8lbs 2oz and I was just so full of baby it wasn't even funny.
> Try not to let her get to you, every woman and every pregnancy is different.

Your glucose is in the hospital? Mine was in the office but they let me in a private room with a huge recliner. It wasn't bad.

Are you a teacher, too? Or enjoying it as a mommy?

Oh, I put my mom in her place. I'm pretty sassy and she has definitely helped me learn to use boundaries without apologies. She was also 20 friggin years younger! She will not be called when I go into labor.
She is one who told me, verbatim, that if I tear because I'm not demanding an episiotomy, she will say "I told you so." Like...wtf...what mom does/says that? Medicine has advanced in 40 years, woman. I'll get it if needed but she thinks they should be 100% done because she had two just fine. Ugh,

I love her but I don't enjoy being around her too long. Luckily she lives over an hour away so it's dealable online/text/etc. My MIL was such a sweetie and I really hate that she's passed.


----------



## cheluzal

Finally feeling baby consistently. The little pings and bubbles I thought were it were correct, and it's happening often now.
Hubs got to feel him kick for the first time last night!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Great news about the glucose test chel! I've got mine on the 31st of Jan. Hubs can't come so I'll be nice and bored in the hosp on my own.
> 
> I'm also enjoying the school break haha. We go back on the 8th.
> 
> Chel my mum took every opportunity to remind me she didn't get *ANY* stretchmarks when she had me. It made me really insecure tbh. Even though it was totally out of my control. I think she needed to remember she smoked all the way through her preg and I weighed flipping just under 6lbs! My DS was a chunky 8lbs 2oz and I was just so full of baby it wasn't even funny.
> Try not to let her get to you, every woman and every pregnancy is different.
> 
> Your glucose is in the hospital? Mine was in the office but they let me in a private room with a huge recliner. It wasn't bad.
> 
> Are you a teacher, too? Or enjoying it as a mommy?
> 
> Oh, I put my mom in her place. I'm pretty sassy and she has definitely helped me learn to use boundaries without apologies. She was also 20 friggin years younger! She will not be called when I go into labor.
> She is one who told me, verbatim, that if I tear because I'm not demanding an episiotomy, she will say "I told you so." Like...wtf...what mom does/says that? Medicine has advanced in 40 years, woman. I'll get it if needed but she thinks they should be 100% done because she had two just fine. Ugh,
> 
> I love her but I don't enjoy being around her too long. Luckily she lives over an hour away so it's dealable online/text/etc. My MIL was such a sweetie and I really hate that she's passed.Click to expand...

Yes mine is in the hospital. I don't know how long the actual test is, it just says approx 2 1/2 hours on the letter. I'm not looking forward too it tbh, it's very difficult to get blood out of me and I end up with lots of stabs. 

I'm not a teacher no, just a mummy enjoying the break from routine. 

Oh dear. That is not a good thing to say to any expecting mum, never mind a first time mum. It's probably a generation thing. Plus they don't go round giving them willy nilly. I think it's just if you need forceps type intervention. I fully intended to refuse it unless it was 100% necessary. I tore, but I was okay with it. And I'll be the same this time around. I don't want any unnecessary intervention, I'm sure very few people do, outside of pain relief ofc. I can't see anyone begging for an episiotomy tbh. 
Mainly because a local injection in your lady parts is awful! :haha:

I'm glad you can stand up for yourself with your mum. My mum was usually delightful, she just said bizarre things sometimes. Like the stretch marks comment. She's passed away now, I miss her very much. She was my birth partner for DS and I'm a bit worried how I'll manage labour without her this time around.

Also yay for proper movements and your DH feeling little man move as well! How lovely for your both.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Yes mine is in the hospital. I don't know how long the actual test is, it just says approx 2 1/2 hours on the letter. I'm not looking forward too it tbh, it's very difficult to get blood out of me and I end up with lots of stabs.

I got my baseline draw on arrival, took drink, then a draw every hour after for 3 hours. I was there from 8:15-11:30! And they stuck a new one each time but I had only one working vein so it got it all 4 times. Ouch, it hurt but shockingly didn't bruise.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So, something kind of weird... I was sure this baby was a boy, and whenever anyone asked I would tell them that. But I never said I preferred a boy. And I think you guys know I've mentioned a few times I actually wanted a third girl.

But now that we've started telling people it's a girl, not a big announcement or anything, but a few people here and there, it's like people are so sorry we didn't get a boy this time... it's weird! It's like they have gender disappointment for me?! Like why do you care distant person whether it's a third girl or our first boy?!


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> MERRY CHRISTmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got my boy!!!!

Yay! I'm still happy yellow over here for ours, but I realized I'd been getting more and more antsy to find out whether you were getting your boy. Congrats!! And you look darling!!



ChibiLena said:


> Congratulations chel! Welcome to team blue!
> 
> Happy 21 weeks to me! Baby boy is the size of a baby boy choy? What's with the strange vegetables on ovia?




BrokenfoREVer said:


> Happy 21 weeks Chibi! I want to know why it's a pomegranate on here, when we had that weeks ago on Ovia. How big are these babies really!




ReadynWaiting said:


> Congrats Chel!
> Ladies babies are approx 10â long from head to toe around 20 weeks. Iâve never seen a 10â long pomegranate but I have a banana.

And then there's the thing where most of the measurements switch from crown-to-rump to crown-to-heel at 20 weeks! babysizer.com is an exception; they're charmingly precise. (And frankly a baby bok choy is way too small.)



ChibiLena said:


> I hear you on the hip pain chel. Do you have a breastfeeding pillow or a roll? I have a really long one from Theraline and it really helps if you put something between your legs at night. My doctor also suggested swimming as a good exercise against hip pain.
> 
> Sorry, I have no experience with carpal tunnel.

Oh my goodness I love my Theraline pillow. It's been magic as a Sick On The Couch pillow, too. Something about it not being squishy like a normal pillow really does the trick.

Chel, what a load of unreasonable hogwash from your mom!! Way to go on setting boundaries with her. People seem to want to police women anyway, pregnant women doubly so, and then it's so much worse when it comes from family.



cheluzal said:


> Finally feeling baby consistently. The little pings and bubbles I thought were it were correct, and it's happening often now.
> Hubs got to feel him kick for the first time last night!

ahhh this this this. Yay!!



Reiko_ctu said:


> So, something kind of weird... I was sure this baby was a boy, and whenever anyone asked I would tell them that. But I never said I preferred a boy. And I think you guys know I've mentioned a few times I actually wanted a third girl.
> 
> But now that we've started telling people it's a girl, not a big announcement or anything, but a few people here and there, it's like people are so sorry we didn't get a boy this time... it's weird! It's like they have gender disappointment for me?! Like why do you care distant person whether it's a third girl or our first boy?!

People are weird. Or they're trying to sympathize with what they think you're feeling. See first point.


----------



## KittenLifter

Also holy mackerel being sick while pregnant is the worst. I tried to imagine it, and then I got my traditional Christmas cold (not every year, just often enough that it's a thing in my mind) and it is SO MUCH WORSE. And all my favorite coping strategies (DayQuil/NyQuil, screaming hot bath) are off the table! So it's worse AND there's less I can do.

Whenever anyone asks me in the future about Things To Do Before Getting Pregnant, "screaming hot baths if you like them" and "take all the drugs you want when sick" are going on the list. (Also "get to know what your digestion feels like on a normal day.")


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I had some very smug people tell me they *knew* Nev was a boy because I said he was girl. These were the same people who said my DS was 100% a girl because "this family doesn't carry boys" 
Ummm.... I do. Twice now. Shut up. 
So it's not the same as what you're experiencing but it certainly contributed massively to my gender disappointment. 

Kitten I hear you on the bath!! I have my baths screaming hot every time. I'm so hecking miserable with these cold flipping baths. DH keeps saying "get a bath" to help my hips and my back and it's like a) the bath would be cold (to me) so unenjoyable and b) I'm starting to get worried I wouldnt get out of the bloody thing haha. 

My wrist splint came yesterday and although it was difficult to sleep with it on and it makes my arm feel weird it has helped with the pain.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I stand in a piping hot shower to warm up cuz it&#8217;s freakin cold out and to help my back when it hurts. I then lie in bed with a heating pad on the places that hurt. Hips are a little more difficult to ease the pain, sorry yours are hurting. Mine usually kick in the last tri. 
Reiko why anyone would say anything especially if you aren&#8217;t voicing any disappointment. I had a few people voice their disappointment that I waited so long to tell them I was pregnant like I should have right away. Dh and I have been quite guarded this pregnancy after losing ds and it pisses me off that anyone thinks they are entitled to know on their terms. 
Well it&#8217;s &#8216;freeze your face&#8217; cold here this week and I hate it! I had a dream last night I was on a beach basking in the heat and sunshine and it was glorious lol. Anyone already planning their post pregnancy weight loss/get fit plan? I had started a program in the spring and am looking forward to getting back on it. I&#8217;m probably being a little optimistic that I&#8217;ll start before summer but who knows.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Also holy mackerel being sick while pregnant is the worst. I tried to imagine it, and then I got my traditional Christmas cold (not every year, just often enough that it's a thing in my mind) and it is SO MUCH WORSE. And all my favorite coping strategies (DayQuil/NyQuil, screaming hot bath) are off the table! So it's worse AND there's less I can do.
> 
> Whenever anyone asks me in the future about Things To Do Before Getting Pregnant, "screaming hot baths if you like them" and "take all the drugs you want when sick" are going on the list. (Also "get to know what your digestion feels like on a normal day.")

Love your descriptor for baths: screaming, rofl. I LOVE hot baths and showers. I haven't taken a bath yet and need to, as hot as I feel comfy and won't disturb baby.
I told him yesterday in the shower that mommy likes hot showers, so deal with it. I stand until it runs out.

Bad cramping last night and into the morning. I've had cramping pretty much every day of this pregnancy. I think it was gas/constipation, at least I hope. Never had bleeding or even spotting, and with baby more chill yesterday...of course I worry. I think husband's Milk of Magnesia messed me up. It didn't help me go...just eked out slowly every pee. Ew.


----------



## yazzy

Hi ladies...can I join you all please? I have been reading the posts for ages now but after my best friend had a loss I have kept a bit quiet.

I'm 19+1 with my third baby, have my 20 week scan in a week and am getting quite excited now! Due 23rd May.

This group seems really friendly and chatty...very similar to when I had my first baby in a May group!


----------



## cheluzal

Welcome!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies!

So fun to see all the scan results these past weeks! I have been feeling terrible with morning sickness and missed the last two weeks of work. I'm a little anxious about this, as a) I'm out of paid time off and b) I'm almost 19 weeks and still really sick a lot of the time. Thanks to this, I've been to the Emergency Department twice this month for fluids. I also have no bump to speak of and am losing weight weekly. I'm nervous about it all, but my OB says everything looks good and to just try to keep eating what I can and drinking sips all day. I just can't keep up with hydration and am feeling like a failure on that front. I know several of you ladies can understand what I mean.

On a happier note, I had my 18 week anatomy scan yesterday and they confirmed it's a girl. They also said baby is developing just fine and there are no physical abnormalities. We have a fetal echocardiogram in 4 weeks because of me being diabetic, so we'll know more about the heart function at that time. So far, so good, though! I am really pleased, as all the stress the last few weeks had me worried. It helped to see baby jumping around on the screen, as she was very active during the scan. They did say I have an anterior placenta, so I was a bit disappointed. I haven't felt baby move yet but was hoping to do so soon. It sounds like it could be several more weeks before that happens, though. I am glad to know, though, as I was starting to get worried about not feeling anything yet!

Anyone have any big plans for New Year's? I am just super excited to greet the year in which my baby will be born! 

Oh, and on the hot bath/shower front - I'm in agreement. Showers as hot as I can stand them, especially in winter! But I don't think I could do a bath now, anyway. I got stuck on the floor in my room this morning LOL and thought I'd never get back up... I'd hate to think how hard it would be to get out of the tub, considering the water :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

Welcome, Yazzy! This is definitely a chatty group - I have a tough time keeping up. Congratulations on your baby and upcoming scan!


----------



## VieraSky

I don't take like blistering hot baths, but I do take really warm ones (and I have for each of my pregnancies). Same with showers. I can't do it any other way XD

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope everyone had a lovely holiday!


----------



## VieraSky

Welcome yazzy!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Yazzy!! We are super chatty. 

Congratulations on your girl wicky (can't remember if you already knew)
I also have an anterior placenta and I'm struggling to feel movements too. I'm sure they much be happening but I can't identify them. It's making me sad tbh.


----------



## Wicky78

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Congratulations on your girl wicky (can't remember if you already knew)
> I also have an anterior placenta and I'm struggling to feel movements too. I'm sure they much be happening but I can't identify them. It's making me sad tbh.

Thanks, Broken! We had genetic testing that said it was a girl with 95% accuracy, so we knew but were keeping it under wraps until yesterday's scan verified it. As for the anterior placenta, I'm glad I'm not the only one who's bummed about not being able to feel the movements, but I'm sorry you also have to go through this. I've heard that when the movements start, they are much more obvious, though, because it takes a full-blown kick for us to feel it. So I guess I'll know when it happens.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome Yazzy!

Wicky sorry to hear you are still sick. I have nothing but serious empathy for you. Congratulations on a healthy scan and girl confirmation. I too have an anterior placenta but am now feeling daily movement very low down. It&#8217;s more her rolling around than kicks though. 

Anyone ready to put Christmas away? Lol. I love Christmas but the stuff is making me crazy. I had dh bring my totes up so I can start packing it up. Dd bday is New Year&#8217;s Day so now my focus is bday party organizing. 
On a side note I ordered a new stroller yesterday and it has already shipped!! So exciting!! That and a car seat is all we really need.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Welcome yazzy! We are chatty here :)

Wicky I'm sorry you're still so sick. Do you have any short term medical leave you could take? Or employment insurance? Honestly with the sickness it's probably better to have the ant placenta. Can you imagine being kicked all day when you're feeling so nauseous already? I have it too but I can feel her a bit here and there. Closer to the end it will be really noticeable. 

I'm ready to pack up my Christmas stuff but I work weekends so we'll have to do it on The New Year's Day holiday. 

Special shout out to my SIL for bringing her toddler with the stomach flu to Christmas dinner and subsequently infecting my 4 year old. She's absolutely miserable and I know my 2 year old will catch it to and likely me as well in the process of cleaning up the vomit. FFS how stupid can she be, she's a pediatric nurse!! Didn't warn any of us he was ill.


----------



## cheluzal

Wicky78 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So fun to see all the scan results these past weeks! I have been feeling terrible with morning sickness and missed the last two weeks of work. I'm a little anxious about this, as a) I'm out of paid time off and b) I'm almost 19 weeks and still really sick a lot of the time. Thanks to this, I've been to the Emergency Department twice this month for fluids. I also have no bump to speak of and am losing weight weekly. I'm nervous about it all, but my OB says everything looks good and to just try to keep eating what I can and drinking sips all day. I just can't keep up with hydration and am feeling like a failure on that front. I know several of you ladies can understand what I mean.
> 
> On a happier note, I had my 18 week anatomy scan yesterday and they confirmed it's a girl.
> 
> Anyone have any big plans for New Year's? I am just super excited to greet the year in which my baby will be born!
> 
> Oh, and on the hot bath/shower front - I'm in agreement. Showers as hot as I can stand them, especially in winter! But I don't think I could do a bath now, anyway. I got stuck on the floor in my room this morning LOL and thought I'd never get back up... I'd hate to think how hard it would be to get out of the tub, considering the water :haha:

I am so sorry about the sickness. I do truly understand. I used up all my sick time so any day off until birth is unpaid for me. I really hope it eases. What meds, if any, are you on? I just started halving my Phenergan at night this week. Belly still a bit ooky at times.

Another girl! The odds here are ridiculous.

And I am dying over you not getting up. My husband says I'm like a turtle on its back when I'm stuck on my back on the bed or couch, legs flailing, rocking back and forth with a helpless look on my face, rofl!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome yazzy!! 

Wicky sorry your still having sickness I really hope you feel better soon!!! 

Reiko I think that is so selfish!! We had something similar my dh aunt had asked my dh to pop in to see if he could fix her cooker, so me and him pop in there but she had failed to mention that her dh had a really bad stomach bug he was being sick and a bad stomach! &#128545;&#128545; I was so annoyed once she then only decided to tell us once we were there &#128545; We quickly left and luckily didn't catch it but could you imagine if we had!! All of us would have been sick over Christmas! It's just so selfish!!! 

Happy 20 weeks cheluzal 

I'm not really a bath person I like a nice hot shower! Having a bath just takes too long lol.


----------



## KittenLifter

Ha haaaa I love that I have so many kindred spirits here when it comes to baths. I just want it to be hot enough to sweat! And that is exactly what's off-limits! Harumph.

We have a great little digital thermometer (meat thermometer? I have no idea. We don't eat meat) and even still, I have only managed to care enough to obsess about bath temperature once, when super sore last week. I was intent on Epsom salts and finally taking a bath in our beautiful clawfoot tub in our new house. It was magical. (It was not hot enough, but it did the trick.)



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Kitten I hear you on the bath!! I have my baths screaming hot every time. I'm so hecking miserable with these cold flipping baths. DH keeps saying "get a bath" to help my hips and my back and it's like a) the bath would be cold (to me) so unenjoyable and b) I'm starting to get worried I wouldnt get out of the bloody thing haha.

100% this! "Get a bath." Ugh. You take a bath if you think it'll help so much, dude! Or better yet, set one up...



cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> Also holy mackerel being sick while pregnant is the worst. I tried to imagine it, and then I got my traditional Christmas cold (not every year, just often enough that it's a thing in my mind) and it is SO MUCH WORSE. And all my favorite coping strategies (DayQuil/NyQuil, screaming hot bath) are off the table! So it's worse AND there's less I can do.
> 
> Whenever anyone asks me in the future about Things To Do Before Getting Pregnant, "screaming hot baths if you like them" and "take all the drugs you want when sick" are going on the list. (Also "get to know what your digestion feels like on a normal day.")
> 
> Love your descriptor for baths: screaming, rofl. I LOVE hot baths and showers. I haven't taken a bath yet and need to, as hot as I feel comfy and won't disturb baby.
> I told him yesterday in the shower that mommy likes hot showers, so deal with it. I stand until it runs out.Click to expand...

Mommy knows what's up. My love for unnecessarily hot shower-standing after I've finished all the practical shower concerns has spiked, too.



yazzy said:


> Hi ladies...can I join you all please? I have been reading the posts for ages now but after my best friend had a loss I have kept a bit quiet.
> 
> I'm 19+1 with my third baby, have my 20 week scan in a week and am getting quite excited now! Due 23rd May.
> 
> This group seems really friendly and chatty...very similar to when I had my first baby in a May group!

Yazzy, welcome and congrats! (I say it's perfectly normal to have complicated feelings around something like that. Part of the reason I've really appreciated this group, honestly...not every pregnancy goes the way we'd like, but you never have to be alone.)



Wicky78 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So fun to see all the scan results these past weeks! I have been feeling terrible with morning sickness and missed the last two weeks of work. I'm a little anxious about this, as a) I'm out of paid time off and b) I'm almost 19 weeks and still really sick a lot of the time. Thanks to this, I've been to the Emergency Department twice this month for fluids. I also have no bump to speak of and am losing weight weekly. I'm nervous about it all, but my OB says everything looks good and to just try to keep eating what I can and drinking sips all day. I just can't keep up with hydration and am feeling like a failure on that front. I know several of you ladies can understand what I mean.
> 
> On a happier note, I had my 18 week anatomy scan yesterday and they confirmed it's a girl. They also said baby is developing just fine and there are no physical abnormalities. We have a fetal echocardiogram in 4 weeks because of me being diabetic, so we'll know more about the heart function at that time. So far, so good, though! I am really pleased, as all the stress the last few weeks had me worried. It helped to see baby jumping around on the screen, as she was very active during the scan. They did say I have an anterior placenta, so I was a bit disappointed. I haven't felt baby move yet but was hoping to do so soon. It sounds like it could be several more weeks before that happens, though. I am glad to know, though, as I was starting to get worried about not feeling anything yet!
> 
> Anyone have any big plans for New Year's? I am just super excited to greet the year in which my baby will be born!
> 
> Oh, and on the hot bath/shower front - I'm in agreement. Showers as hot as I can stand them, especially in winter! But I don't think I could do a bath now, anyway. I got stuck on the floor in my room this morning LOL and thought I'd never get back up... I'd hate to think how hard it would be to get out of the tub, considering the water :haha:

Wicky, sorry you're still feeling so awful! But congrats on the girl and so glad to hear everything looks good with her so far.

New Year's, we're walking to the home of some friends, who host a NYE gathering most years. Nice and mellow. And maybe the last time in a while we might make it to midnight?

(I am also laughing about your turtle moment. The tub makes it easier and harder, I think!)



ReadynWaiting said:


> Anyone ready to put Christmas away? Lol. I love Christmas but the stuff is making me crazy. I had dh bring my totes up so I can start packing it up. Dd bday is New Yearâs Day so now my focus is bday party organizing.
> On a side note I ordered a new stroller yesterday and it has already shipped!! So exciting!! That and a car seat is all we really need.

lol noooo. We have a live tree and only got it inside & decorated on the 23rd, then left for my parents' the 24th! NOT DONE YET :D But it's also almost the only Christmas thing we have out.



Reiko_ctu said:


> Special shout out to my SIL for bringing her toddler with the stomach flu to Christmas dinner and subsequently infecting my 4 year old. She's absolutely miserable and I know my 2 year old will catch it to and likely me as well in the process of cleaning up the vomit. FFS how stupid can she be, she's a pediatric nurse!! Didn't warn any of us he was ill.

WHO DOES THAT. My current state of sickness is "energetic crabbiness" and I am extra irate on your behalf.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wicky my new yrs plans are going to a big party with all my friends. Sounds lovely right? Nope. My DH has to work both the eve and the day so can't join us after work so we're apart for midnight. And because he's working I have to take DS, which is not really an issue there will be other kids there but it means I'm in "mum mode" all night. Which makes the night less enjoyable. 
All in all. It will probably be a nice night, but I would rather stay home with DH as I've done in the past and have people come to me. But the person hosting has twins who are not yet one, so she gets the child allownences I used to get now. Well until May :haha: 

Ready my tree came down yesterday. Everything came down. No more Christmas in my house. And I'm late this yr, normally it all comes down on the 27th lol. 

Reiko I'm furious on your behalf. Who flipping does that!! Sorry it's Christmas but keep the sick kid at home!! I'm sure the toddler would have much rather been tucked up in bed too.


----------



## ricschick

Guys go on the mothercare website ( not sure you have it in the us?) there sale is fantastic just bought 5 outfits and 2 pairs of pjs and a Moses basket for £39!!! 
The Moses basket was £18 reduced from £60!!! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## ricschick




----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow Ricschick that is an amazing deal! I had one with ds and loved it.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Ha haaaa I love that I have so many kindred spirits here when it comes to baths. I just want it to be hot enough to sweat! And that is exactly what's off-limits! Harumph.

I took a bath last night! Not as hot as I'd like it (I usually sweat too) but no matter...even lying as low without drowning and my fat belly never went below the surface, rofl.

Resumed a book I have been neglecting. If I can not be lazy again today I will drive out to the bookstore.


CHRISTMAS: We never got around to a tree this year but lights stay up until New Year's-always.

NYE: Hubs and I always stay home and away from the drunks on the road. We're not big on parties and probably won't stay awake until midnight this year, ha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I don't think we've stayed up till midnight for about 7 years ha!

Uterus is extra sore today. I'm sure it's just stretching but it's always strange when its sore!


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> I took a bath last night! Not as hot as I'd like it (I usually sweat too) but no matter...even lying as low without drowning and my fat belly never went below the surface, rofl.

GO TEAM BATH!! Even if it's "team Can't Get My Belly Underwater" as well!



Reiko_ctu said:


> I don't think we've stayed up till midnight for about 7 years ha!
> 
> Uterus is extra sore today. I'm sure it's just stretching but it's always strange when its sore!

Right? Like, I know it's a muscle, but it seems unfair to have it be sore when it's not something you can exactly work out consciously.


Over here...hello from team Are You Kidding With This Headache I've Had It For Most Of Several Days Now. It is chipping away at my sanity BUT other than that I'm starting to feel much less sick. So. Half-win.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm also Team Can't Get My Belly Underwater. I try but it's absolutely pointless. I need to go swimming ahah. 

Sorry about your headache Kitten. I get those days long headaches sometimes and they drive me mad. 

So I laid on my tummy last night in bed (trying to get as much tummy time in now cos I know it's gone soon haha) and finally felt some really strong kicks! It's the first time I can hand on heart say that was baby. It was lovely. I wish I could have shared it with DH, I'm impatient for him to finally feel his son wriggle.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh that's lovely broken! I felt baby more too these past 2 days!! But I don't think I could lay on my stomach! Although I'm not much of tummy sleeper anyway. 

20 weeks today half way there!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 20 weeks Ricschick!! 

I'm not a tummy sleeper at all, but I do like to lie on it when I'm watching my iPad in bed, or my back is bad. 

Speaking of sleeping, has everyone heard/seen the new guidelines on side sleeping in 3rd tri?


----------



## ChibiLena

Are there new ones Broken? I remember preferably lie on your left side, if possible, as it offers the least chance of baby's weight cutting off blood supply of the major blood vessels in your back. 

I do feel most comfortable on my left side as well but it's getting annoyingly to the point where I can't sleep in any other position.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I don't know if it's "new" but it's been doing the rounds over here. It's to fall asleep on your side, not your back cos it reduces the risk of stillbirth. I don't think it matters which side, as long as it's not your back.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Over here...hello from team Are You Kidding With This Headache I've Had It For Most Of Several Days Now. It is chipping away at my sanity BUT other than that I'm starting to feel much less sick. So. Half-win.

Headaches suck. I had a 3-mong long migraine....no really. It came last December and stayed every day until early March. It would vary in degree and MRI showed nothing, but it made me a zombie. I'd come home and collapse and have no energy....it got to me and made me nauseous, but eventually it worked its way out. I theorize mold from a new room I was in. Had district come and test and of course nothing wrong (like they'd ever admit mold in a school) but I refuse to walk in that room anymore. My building is 62 years old with no upgrades....


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> 20 weeks today half way there!!!

I look at babysizer each week and that A&W Rootbeer looked soooo freaking yummy. My hubby wouldn't go get me one at 11pm, rofl.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Speaking of sleeping, has everyone heard/seen the new guidelines on side sleeping in 3rd tri?

It's amazing women have slept and birthed for millennia, eh? ;)
I keep waking on my back and can't stress otherwise. I figure my body will tell me when it's too uncomfy.

I have the wedge and bigger pillow and start on my side but the right side is the only one I can truly breathe well with. My hips aren't hurting as badly, but the back was better last night, oddly.


----------



## cheluzal

PS. Totally forgot to take Phenergan last night and feeling ok so far...I'm waking without a major appetite so I'm not forcing food until my tummy demands, but hopefully no complications today.

I've been taking half all week and wanted to try a quarter next week....


----------



## yazzy

Thanks for all of the welcomes!

I was up until 2.30am this morning with my little boy who suddenly got a vomiting bug...poor little thing, he wanted cuddles so I ended up trying to sleep sat up!

I can't believe how many baby girls are on this thread! We never found out what we were having with our first 2 children but I think we are going to this time eeek!

I'm sorry some of you are still feeling yukky, have to admit I'm taking indigestion stuff everyday because I feel rough without it!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of sleeping, has everyone heard/seen the new guidelines on side sleeping in 3rd tri?
> 
> It's amazing women have slept and birthed for millennia, eh? ;)
> I keep waking on my back and can't stress otherwise. I figure my body will tell me when it's too uncomfy.
> 
> I have the wedge and bigger pillow and start on my side but the right side is the only one I can truly breathe well with. My hips aren't hurting as badly, but the back was better last night, oddly.Click to expand...

That's very true. I think that about labour and birth. 

It said it doesn't matter how you wake up, it's how you fall asleep. I slept on my back into 3rd tri with my son because it was the only way I could sleep.


----------



## cheluzal

I really had no appetite today for some reason. Forced a bowl of cereal at 11am, then some raw cauliflower after lunch, then a McDonald's meal (don't judge) around 4pm.

Weird...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AWw yazzy I Feel you, my eldest just had 2 days of vomiting -- we are thru the worst now and praying no one else gets it!! I'm so tired from two nights of basically no sleep and then a long day at work today. 

As for sleeping, interesting about sleeping on the back increasing the risk of still birth. Did they cite the cause? Was it lack of blood flow to the baby? I have never in my life been able to sleep on my back but I love sleeping on my tummy. So I'm like half on my tummy and half on my side now, it's really not too comfortable. But I can remember the 35 weeks pregnant sleep is even more uncomfortable so I'll take what I can at this point. 

I thought I was feeling better since weaning off my anti nausea meds but I'm coming to terms with feeling sick every day still. Not sure if I should go back on my meds or not. I've been off them for at least 2 weeks and still nauseous most of the day. Bearable but not fun. 

We've completely officially decided our name and started calling baby by her name, in our family. Our 4 year old knows not to tell anyone else and our two year old still thinks she has a baby in her belly too so I don't think she'll be telling anyone either lol! So it will be a surprise when she's born to others but we love bonding in that way with knowing her name and calling her by it :)

Aaand big news of the week, I managed to get my act together and do about 5 loads of laundry and clean my bathroom (just one of the 3, but still)!! Lol!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Congratulations on deciding on a name Reiko! As I wrote before I designed Christmas cards for the whole family and some friends with baby boy's name included. But seeing as we were not home for Christmas his year, I have not had to deal with any comments, wanted or unwanted, about our name choice, so atm I think it was a great way to do it, hehe.

Did three loads of laundry the last couple days too and folded some as well. Will never catch up with it all though.


----------



## VieraSky

We waited last minute to send out our Christmas cards because we wanted to send out the gender announcement with it. I just added a copy of the scan saying it was a girl and wrote her name on it :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko it was said that is can cause issues with mothers blood flow back to the heart and in turn effect blood flow to baby. I mean obvs it's not set in stone or anything. I just thought it was interesting. 

Congratulations on picking a name. We are still hopelessly lost on that front. We've agreed not to even discuss it until after the holidays because it just makes us fight. :/ 

Well done on the laundry front ladies. Mine is still all piled up and it probably going to stay there until after new yrs now haha.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> I thought I was feeling better since weaning off my anti nausea meds but I'm coming to terms with feeling sick every day still. Not sure if I should go back on my meds or not. I've been off them for at least 2 weeks and still nauseous most of the day. Bearable but not fun.
> 
> We've completely officially decided our name and started calling baby by her name, in our family.
> 
> Aaand big news of the week, I managed to get my act together and do about 5 loads of laundry and clean my bathroom (just one of the 3, but still)!! Lol!!

I started halving my nausea med and missed 2 nights ago...so not ready to stop it! Half is ok so I will keep that for another week, then try a quarter of a pill. I really don't want to be on it the entire pregnancy, but dang...I am so sick of being sick, even a small nausea ugh sends me over the edge now.

I've had my girl and boy name since before conception, lol. I'm not telling anyone. Well the girl would've been Rigley May but I'm not using it. My first name is unique and I like unique names and won't deal well with people's rude comments about it. 

Speaking of laundry: hubs and I do our own and mine was backed up over 3 months. When I needed underwear I put them in his basket, lol, but I was sick and not really wearing mine. I finally got caught up a few days ago. I wear dresses daily and luckily have 98 so I never ran out!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Well my new yrs plans felt through thanks to a very selfish friend. So I might spend the night trying to hash out some names for the wee boy with DH. 

Happy new year ladies! Tomorrow is officially 2018, it's finally the yr we get to meet our babies ^_^


----------



## ricschick

Happy new year guys!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Happy new year! Broken we never do anything, it's not worth the exhaustion the next morning when you can't sleep in because of the kids... I'm sorry your plans fell through but hope you have a nice evening nonetheless xx


----------



## ChibiLena

A Happy and Healthy New Year 2018 to you ladies! We get to meet our babies his year!!!


----------



## VieraSky

Happy new years, ladies!


----------



## KittenLifter

Happy New Year's, everyone! Our big plans for the night involve our usual NYE bath (a Japanese tradition adopted from my brother, who lives there) and I can't wait. Strange that this is our little family's last year without a kid in the house!!



BrokenfoREVer said:


> So I laid on my tummy last night in bed (trying to get as much tummy time in now cos I know it's gone soon haha) and finally felt some really strong kicks! It's the first time I can hand on heart say that was baby. It was lovely. I wish I could have shared it with DH, I'm impatient for him to finally feel his son wriggle.

Soon! My husband's been listening to my belly since way before it made ANY sense to do so, but he now catches some things that I don't (and vice versa). It's amazing how different perspectives give us different ways to connect with these little ones. I'm rooting for your little dude to keep working those muscles!



cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> Over here...hello from team Are You Kidding With This Headache I've Had It For Most Of Several Days Now. It is chipping away at my sanity BUT other than that I'm starting to feel much less sick. So. Half-win.
> 
> Headaches suck. I had a 3-mong long migraine....no really. It came last December and stayed every day until early March. It would vary in degree and MRI showed nothing, but it made me a zombie. I'd come home and collapse and have no energy....it got to me and made me nauseous, but eventually it worked its way out. I theorize mold from a new room I was in. Had district come and test and of course nothing wrong (like they'd ever admit mold in a school) but I refuse to walk in that room anymore. My building is 62 years old with no upgrades....Click to expand...

:shock:

New nightmare!



cheluzal said:


> Speaking of laundry: hubs and I do our own and mine was backed up over 3 months. When I needed underwear I put them in his basket, lol, but I was sick and not really wearing mine. I finally got caught up a few days ago. I wear dresses daily and luckily have 98 so I never ran out!

Okay okay I have to know...actually 98 or figurative 98?


----------



## ricschick

Hope everyone had a nice evening!! We watched Harry Potter the last one and ate Chinese lol. Said happy new year then went to bed. &#128518; 

Scan tomorrow!!! I'm excited! 
What do you think of the name Billie violet for a our girl?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I support your choices Ricschick. We watched Jack Whitehall then went to bed haha. 

I think that's a lovely name. It goes with your other children's names too. Good choice!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy New Year ladies! We had a pretty quiet night. I slept from 9-10:30 but then woke to ring in the new year with the fam! Lol
Today is dd birthday so we have people coming over for cake and presents but the rest of the week will be to relax. 
Ricschick I really like the name!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wow a New Yrs Day baby Ready! My DH was born on Christmas Day. 

Is anyone else over the Christmas break from school yet. My DS is climbing the walls with boredom and I'm so ready for back to school haha.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Okay okay I have to know...actually 98 or figurative 98?

Literally! Hubs made me count them one day, lol. I don't spent a lot and some I have had for over 10 years and they look great. I love dresses; so much easier to toss and go...and very feminine and professional.

I can go months before duplicating, too, lol!


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Wow a New Yrs Day baby Ready! My DH was born on Christmas Day.
> 
> Is anyone else over the Christmas break from school yet. My DS is climbing the walls with boredom and I'm so ready for back to school haha.

NOoooooo!! I'm not ready to go back to work, rofl!
We return next Tuesday, the 9th. Halfway over.
Yes, I'm a bit bored but I have been lying around sick so long I just want to lie around well for a bit longer! Taking naps and reading books.

Hubs and I are going crib shopping and might register today.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks girls it's definitely a top contender! 
I could go a few more days without the school run if I'm honest lol 2 of mine go back Wednesday the others on Monday.


----------



## yazzy

Happy New Year everyone!

We've started today with the sickness/stomach bug moving onto me and my daughter now urgh...I don't think I can remember anytime where we have been getting so many bugs for months on end!

My daughter goes back to school next Tuesday but I love having the kids home together so I'm happy for the time...although better when they aren't ill so we can go and do stuff!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh lord I don't want the school runs back. Just the peace. Even if only for a day haha. My DH works silly hours so I spend a lot of days on my own. It's exhausting. But I will miss him when he goes back.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Happy New Year lovelies! Hope you are all feeling good. It is nice to see us anterior placenta squad getting our little movements :)

My little one is a rummager, it felt like someone clicking their fingers inside my pelvis before, most odd. Nice to feel her but still weird!!!

We have a first name but the middle name may take longer :)


----------



## ricschick

I actually saw her kick earlier so that was lovely!! Quite high up too!!


----------



## cheluzal

Well, no crib today. I want black and no one had it nearby. Guess we'll order off Amazon.
We did register at Target (and Amazon) so that was fun. 

It's cold (for Florida) and rainy and I'm back in PJs. It's snuggle/read/bath weather, not run around town weather.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I&#8217;m ready for the kids to go back! I have these great notions of having the time off with them and then start driving me nuts!! Lol. I love not having the schedule of school but they start arguing or getting miserable and I&#8217;m done.


----------



## ChibiLena

22 weeks pregnant today! How time flies. Baby boy is the size of a corn on the cob?

My bump is becoming quite massive...I've had comments already. Bending over is becoming a bit of a chore, haha.


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> Okay okay I have to know...actually 98 or figurative 98?
> 
> Literally! Hubs made me count them one day, lol. I don't spent a lot and some I have had for over 10 years and they look great. I love dresses; so much easier to toss and go...and very feminine and professional.
> 
> I can go months before duplicating, too, lol!Click to expand...

This is amazing. (I would love to have a library of dresses, but that's a recent development, and I'd have nowhere to put them in our cool old house.) Thank you for indulging my curiosity!

Gosh, actually that reminds me...my mom used to teach, and their department would occasionally do a "dress like X teacher in this department" day (or Khaki Thursday, which I think started on a lark).

One woman always wore stripes, so when they did "dress like R" everyone wore stripes. And one man literally wore a different interesting tie every day, so they actually collaborated with his wife to borrow some of his zillion ties, and one day everyone wore one of them.

Never underestimate the creativity of mischievous nerds.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 22 weeks Chibi! 

We finally picked a flipping name. What do you ladies think of Ryan James?


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> This is amazing. (I would love to have a library of dresses, but that's a recent development, and I'd have nowhere to put them in our cool old house.) Thank you for indulging my curiosity!
> 
> Gosh, actually that reminds me...my mom used to teach, and their department would occasionally do a "dress like X teacher in this department" day (or Khaki Thursday, which I think started on a lark).
> 
> One woman always wore stripes, so when they did "dress like R" everyone wore stripes. And one man literally wore a different interesting tie every day, so they actually collaborated with his wife to borrow some of his zillion ties, and one day everyone wore one of them.
> 
> Never underestimate the creativity of mischievous nerds.

I started years ago and buy no more than 5-10 a year. I just keep them forever. I have the entire master walk-in closet and hubs has to take the smaller closet in the guest/nursery, lol. Although his thick suits are in the office (used only by me, arg). 

That's cool about the teacher. We did that one year and one of my gifted 8th grade MALES dressed like me: blonde wig, long dress, rofl!! Hysterical. I have a picture somewhere...


----------



## VieraSky

School started back up for my oldest today. I am not ready for this again! Let me sleep XD The 2 minute walk there gave me a side cramp. Ugh.


----------



## ricschick

2 of mine start back tomorrow! Not looking forward to Monday as I'm back to 3 a day school runs!! Knackered just thinking about it!!! 

Had our scan today all went great! She's still a she! And measuring perfect!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

We done go back until Monday thankfully. Can't believe how early some of you go back. Heck! It's only just New Year. 

Lovely scan Ricschick. Glad she's still a she haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Love the name broken!! Way to go choosing one!

James was our middle name for a boy too. And Ryan is so nice, you almost don't hear of any little ones with that name anymore but I grew up with lots!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Aww thank you Reiko. Ryan was popular when I was younger too. We're mostly just happy to finally have a name lol.


----------



## ChibiLena

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Happy 22 weeks Chibi!
> 
> We finally picked a flipping name. What do you ladies think of Ryan James?

That's an absolutely lovely name Broken! Friends of ours just named their little boy Ryan. Love the meaning and James flows really well with it.


----------



## KittenLifter

Yay to good names! (I'm so impressed with those of you who've actually managed to pick something already!) Ryan James is lovely.

ricschick, what a sweet pair of pictures! All curled up like a little kitten in that second one. <3


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Anterior placenta crew! (And everyone else ofc) 
I finally felt some kicks laid on my back last night. Some of them I even felt from the outside ^_^ 
It was like midnight so hubs was fast asleep and missed it, but I finally feel like there's a baby in there hahah


----------



## ricschick

Broken love the name!!! Yay for kicks! I'm feeling her more now too! Luckily my anterior placenta isn't too low so that's good! And baby is breech at the moment. 

Happy 22 weeks kitten!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I have no idea where my placenta is at all. The kicks I'm feeling are low down but very clear. I'm just relieved I can actually feel them now. I've been getting more and more worried.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lovely name Broken and yay for feeling baby! I still haven&#8217;t had dh feel baby. Whenever I put my hand on my belly when she&#8217;s moving she stops lol. 

Ricschick those are beautiful pics!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready our baby is the same. Always stops for daddy's hand. My other girls were like that too lol. But last night he felt some little kicks for the first time :)

Taking my 2 hr glucose test tomorrow -- early because I've had some high sugars on random testing. Hopefully I don't feel too yucky! But I know I won't pass so getting ready to start with the low carb blood sugar testing life again! Haha I specifically booked it for after Christmas XD
Cheeky!!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck reiko! I have mine end of February x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck Reiko! I've got mine on the 31st. I'm planning to get some of this Christmas weight shifted by then.


----------



## cheluzal

Omigosh, my boy freezes up when hubs puts his hand on my belly, too! Why is that? Hubby jokingly calls him a jerk but I say he knows it's a warm, big strong safe hand to cuddle in, just like after birth. 

BRRRR! I know in Florida I'm probably the warmest in this group, but 30's tonight is freaking cold for us! Haven't left flannel PJs in days...hubs insists I bathe/shower today, lol. 

Back to work on Tuesday...bleh.


----------



## VieraSky

I've been able to feel her kick from the outside for about a week now, and she still refuses to kick hubby! She will be kicking up a storm, and the instant he puts his hand on my belly she stops.


----------



## cheluzal

VieraSky said:


> I've been able to feel her kick from the outside for about a week now, and she still refuses to kick hubby! She will be kicking up a storm, and the instant he puts his hand on my belly she stops.

That's exactly what happens to us, rofl! Little stinkers.


----------



## ChibiLena

Fell down the last couple stairs in front of my office building this evening. Scared the bejeezus out of myself but got away with a few bruises and scrapes. Baby boy and placenta are totally fine (went to check right away as I fell partially on my belly); in fact baby boy slept through it all which didn't make me feel any better as I would have appreciated a kick or two (like right now) to know everything's OK.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That is scary Chibi, glad you are both ok.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Scary Chibi! I'm glad you are both okay. :hugs:


----------



## cheluzal

Super scary. Glad all is well. The body is amazing, eh? Especially at protecting the little ones.

Biggest thing on my list today is a bath! Hubs said I stink. :nope:
It got down to 30's last night (yeah yeah, I know) but that's cold to my thin Florida blood. 
It snowed in north Florida but not near me. BOO. I want to experience snow falling on me one day!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw Chib I'm so sorry you fell. My SIL had that with her first pregnancy and it is frightening. But our bodies are very good at protecting baby. I'm glad everything is ok. When's your next dr/mw app?

Just chugged my 400ml of orange sugar juice for my glucose test. Breakfast of champions lol XD. Going to sit and read a book for 2 hrs and pray I don't get too ill from it!!


----------



## ricschick

Glad all was ok chi!! Hope your not too sore!! 
Reiko how's it going? I'm dreading mine as when I drink a lot of fluid on an empty stomach it makes me feel sick! 
Think I'm starting to woddle a bit lol and I'm getting sore by the end of the day! And keep getting a pain in my side. But good excuse to sit!!


----------



## yazzy

Glad you're ok chibi and no harm to baby. I fainted (had no idea how I landed) when I was 25/26 weeks pregnant with my son and all was ok, I popped to the midwife to double check.

I've been reading all the posts and have now completely muddled who has done what while I am writing my reply lol!

Good luck to all going for GD tests.

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow...I want to be excited but am nervous! I think we will find out the sex, didn't with our previous 2 but this one is the last and have given in to my OH this time! 

Good luck to anyone else having scans soon &#128513;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well the test went ok. I really didn't feel bad at all in the 2 hrs I was there. But when I picked up my kids and got home my blood sugar just dropped and I felt like I was going to pass out and throw up. So I had to shove carbs into my body and put on paw patrol while I napped it off on the couch. 

And I got my results online = yup I have gestational diabetes again for a 3rd time! I knew I did (I asked to be tested early for that reason), but there's always a tiny bit of hope I passed the test lol. Low carb lifestyle here I come!

I'm glad I didn't feel ill for the 2 hrs sat there though, just read my book. It is pretty awful to chug that stuff on an empty stomach. GL to those who have to do it in the coming weeks xx


----------



## KittenLifter

Eek, Chibi! Glad you're both alright; nothing like the scare of a fall. Our 8-months-pregnant friend had the baby gate up recently (for a visiting friend's toddler) and referred to it as the "doorway trip bar;" she took a nasty tumble over it, but everything was fine there, too. Hooray for all the ways the little ones get protected. Whew.

Reiko, hoping everything went nice and boring with your orange drink! Although I know you said it's probably just when you buckle down and get serious about food again!

yazzy good luck with the scan tomorrow! Any hunches on sex?


----------



## ricschick

Good luck today yazzy!! 

Oh bummer reiko !! What things do you have to change now? Will you have to take meds? 

I feel so tired today!!! Ive had to nap the last couple of days Im just so tired!! And I over slept today but thankfully got them to school on time!


----------



## ChibiLena

Thank you ladies. Baby boy and I are totally fine. The one upper arm is giving me some trouble as I have a stair-shaped bruise there. >.>

Reiko, my next regular appointment is on the 21st but I went in to see the doctor that same evening to be safe.

My big boy will be 3 years old next week! I ordered cupcakes for his kindergarten class and a cake for the family celebration. Both pirate-themed this year. :) :) :)


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm glad I didn't feel ill for the 2 hrs sat there though, just read my book. It is pretty awful to chug that stuff on an empty stomach. GL to those who have to do it in the coming weeks xx

Bummer about the GD. I had mine and I had to sit for 3 hours, not 2! I pushed it back 2 times due to nausea, but I got through it.
Because I'm 40 I have to do it again in a month or so...probably to fail the 1 hour and do the 3 hour again. Hope I pass it-again.
---
Getting hair done today so I can feel pretty again. Been pretty slobby this break. Now that I'm not as sick, I need to start cleaning. Poor hubs has done it all and I think he's feeling like my maid, ha.


----------



## yazzy

Scan went well! My hunch turned correct....we are team Pink!! My OH was shocked, he honestly thought baby was going to be a boy. I didn't have a preference, I was just glad everything was looking ok.

Chibi I hope your little boy enjoys his birthday &#128522;

Reiko sorry to hear you have gd again, I hope it is easy to manage.


----------



## cheluzal

yazzy said:


> Scan went well! My hunch turned correct....we are team Pink!!

I simply cannot believe how many girls there are in this random sampling of women...wow!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome to team pink yazzy!!! Congratulations!! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## yazzy

Chel...I can't believe how many pinks are in this group!

Rics...thank you! I'm feeling pretty excited now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Yazzy!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wow another girl! Congrats Yazzy!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations yazzy!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hi everyone :)
im due in may with baby #2! My son was born feb 4th, 2016. 
We are welcoming our second boy!
im almost 23 weeks now! Looking forward to the journey with all of you :)


----------



## cheluzal

AmandaBanana said:


> Hi everyone :)
> im due in may with baby #2! My son was born feb 4th, 2016.
> We are welcoming our second boy!
> im almost 23 weeks now! Looking forward to the journey with all of you :)

Welcome. We need more boys! Not sure how much you've read, but there are sooo many girls here and only a couple boys, lol. Thanks for helping even out the ratio. :p


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Welcome Amanda! We certainly do need more boys. I think there's only 3 of us haha. Congratulations on your pregnancy and your team blue.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Amanda xx


----------



## VieraSky

Congrats yazzy!

And welcome Amanda!


----------



## yazzy

Welcome Amanda!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Welcome Amanda!! Congrats on your boy!! I have 2 girls and having a sibling of the same gender makes things a lot easier lol!! And pretty much the same age gap, it's a very nice gap!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Where are you all planning to birth?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'll be at the hospital Reiko. Not sure if it'll be a midwife led birth centre or a main hospital yet. But hospital. Hubs is not down with a home birth. What about you?


----------



## ricschick

We will be at the hospital on the consult led ward as this is baby no6 do they need everyone nearby just incase I should bleed heavily! But will just be the midwife in the room as normal. 

Anyone getting out of breathe quite easily? Im getting so big and walking up stairs is tiring!!


----------



## ChibiLena

ricschick said:


> We will be at the hospital on the consult led ward as this is baby no6 do they need everyone nearby just incase I should bleed heavily! But will just be the midwife in the room as normal.
> 
> Anyone getting out of breathe quite easily? Im getting so big and walking up stairs is tiring!!

I'll be at hospital also as mid-wife led care is not available here. 

Oh yes to the breathlessness! It has let up somehow in the last few weeks though.

I am not 100% sure that's what they are but thinking I am experiencing Braxton Hicks, at least last night. I cannot remember ever having them with my son. Also, baby boy is basically doing handsprings on my cervix at times (or so it feels).


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I&#8217;ll be at home. Due to my age we will start natural induction techniques at 38 weeks to prevent going to the hospital or care being transferred from the MW. I absolutely want nothing to do with the hospital or the OB&#8217;s (I&#8217;ve had some bad experiences with ds and my losses). 
Ric-I&#8217;ve been breathless for weeks!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I should clarify like Ricschick I will only have the midwife in the room if I go to big hosp as well. It's just a bigger hosp with docs around if needed yknow. 

I'm getting a bit breathless too. 

Also ladies... did the sex last night!! All fine, no bleeding. It was very spontaneous and actually quite uncomfortable &#55357;&#56867;. My bump got in the way a bit so it might be time to get creative haha. Anyway my 4 month dry spell is over for now :haha:


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Also ladies... did the sex last night!! All fine, no bleeding. It was very spontaneous and actually quite uncomfortable &#65533;&#65533;. My bump got in the way a bit so it might be time to get creative haha. Anyway my 4 month dry spell is over for now :haha:

My 3.5 month dry spell continues, rofl! After being sick, now I'm just so blah and gross feeling. I still gag just brushing teeth and can't even kiss my hubby properly.
He's being a gem and I'm...taking care of him...but I'd love to try it again soon. We shall see.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies... did the sex last night!! All fine, no bleeding. It was very spontaneous and actually quite uncomfortable &#65533;&#65533;. My bump got in the way a bit so it might be time to get creative haha. Anyway my 4 month dry spell is over for now :haha:
> 
> My 3.5 month dry spell continues, rofl! After being sick, now I'm just so blah and gross feeling. I still gag just brushing teeth and can't even kiss my hubby properly.
> He's being a gem and I'm...taking care of him...but I'd love to try it again soon. We shall see.Click to expand...

I was expecting it it be a bit sore cos it's been so long. But it was actually quite uncomfortable. Like it just didn't feel right in there. The earth didn't move that's for certain :haha: but it was lovely to just be intimate with him again. The other stuff just isn't the same.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready we will be at home too! Unless I have to go on insulin and transfer out of midwife care. We had a quick labour with our 2nd (well and our first relatively too) so mw recommended a hb this time. Whatever happens I hope I can stay with the mw, their aftercare is a million times better than OB care here. I do need to register at the hospital though in case things aren't going well at home. But we're guessing this labour will be about 45 mins total (you can't really predict of course) but if it is we won't have time to get there. Last one was 90 mins from first inkling of labour to baby out. 

Ricschick I am so breathless! When I'm doing consults with clients for their massages I'm getting breathless just explaining things to them!!

Broken I'm sorry the dry spell ended in a less than pleasant way! There is some working around the bump to do, I don't want to get graphic here but we've tried some weird things trying to make t work with the bump Lol!!! Unfortunately we've been sick for weeks so I'm putting my DH off when I don't really want to, I'm so tired from being up all hours with sick kids and I'd rather not give it to him too, the man flu is real lol.


----------



## ricschick

Broken glad your dry spell is over hopefully you can find a position thats comfortable! &#128521;

I am so hungry!! &#128561; especially around late afternoon evening!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi all,

Haven't checked in for awhile. We'll be having baby in the hospital. I did my all- natural birth in the hospital last time and everyone respected my wishes, so I was happy with that. A midwife at a birth center would be cool, but I'm pretty sure if you even have a history of gestational diabetes they won't accept you around here. 

As far as sex goes, this pregnancy has left me with ZERO interest for it. The only time I'm into it is when I'm asleep and dreaming, haha. There are some nights I'll have multiple orgasms a night from dreams. Sometimes I'll even wake up having an orgasm and I don't even really know why, lol. So that's been pretty cool. But when I'm awake I think I'm just so tired and poopie feeling at times, I'm just not into it. 

Sorry some people are still feeling icky. I feel like with pregnancy I'm never 100% well. If I'm not nauseous and vomiting, I still will have a yucky stomach a lot. I went a week without vomiting up until yesterday, then threw up twice!! This pregnancy keeps tricking me; right when I think morning sickness is over it attacks again. Nausea is overall MUCH better though and many days it's almost nonexistant; I'm doing stuff around the house regularly and not having to lay down all the time. I'm leaving for Colorado on Wednesday to visit a friend for three nights; my last girl's trip for probably a really long time! It will be nice to get away; we're going to a spa in the mountains and getting massages and pedicures.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooo your trip sounds lovely mrsstrezy. I hope you have a great time. 

Back to school for us today. School run kicked my butt. I spent most of the day asleep. 

Happy 22 weeks to my 14th buddies!


----------



## ricschick

Funny how dreams can seem so real huh Mrs!! But a great bonus! &#128521; I wouldnt say Im disinterested its just having the bloody energy!! Orgasms are more intense when pregnant tho so thats great!! 
Your break sounds heavenly Id love to go to a spa!! Never been. 

Im so tired today just feel so worn out! I slept horribly last night just kept waking up felt like I hadnt been to sleep! Weird! 

Broken had my first 3 a day school run today too! Exhausting!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mrsstrezy I totally had the sleep orgasms in my first tri and early second tri... I would wake up feeling guilty like I deprived my DH of something, lol!! Lord knows he's had way more than me in his lifetime so I really shouldn't have lol XD

That trip sounds AMAZING, I would love to do a spa day with some girlfriends. So expensive tho, and we are saving up for a vacation at then end of this year... but I'm tempted to find room in the budget for a facial and pedi a few weeks before I'm due.

Broken sorry the school run tired you out!! Good that you could rest. SPD is still really bad?

My kids are sick, my littlest has had a fever on and off for 4 days, I hate taking them to the dr since they always just tell us to take fever meds and drink fluids (basically no help at all since I know that already, and then we have to wait in the waiting room forever just to see a Dr), so we are riding it out at home. So I haven't slept well in a while... plus peeing at night is getting annoying and I'm having a hard time getting comfy with my belly. Maybe time to add another pillow to the bed lol. But anyways, ricschick I'm definitely tired too!

Less than 4 months till May mamas!! Wahoo!!


----------



## cheluzal

School (work) resumes tomorrow. Today is errand day since hubs is off on Mondays.
3.5 hours at DMV without food....gah....so uncool. That place just sucks.

I'm pooped and want to nap but we still have things to do. My last day. I wanted to return to work after being sick, now having 2 weeks off I want to just stay home and chill!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It's still the hips giving me the most issues Reiko. I'm not sure if it's getting worse or if it's just because I haven't done the run for 2 weeks. 

Ofc wearing my new Supernatural boots and starting to break them in probably didn't help :haha: my feet are a mess but they are soooooo beautiful. 

Seems like everyone is starting to get the the exhausted stage now. Not much longer ladies. Only 4 months and we will have them muggles to snuggle at last ^_^


----------



## KittenLifter

Also planning to birth at home here! We have a hospital super nearby, but if a transfer becomes necessary we have to go to one across town...but the good bit is that one of our midwives is a CNM there, so we'd have excellent continuity there.

Broken, hooray for the return of sex, and boo for it being bleh! That's not even a sentence. You know what I mean.

I have been surprised at how ambivalent we've both been about sex...when it happens, it's nice, when it doesn't, also fine. We were like rabbits at the beginning, though. But now there's this bump getting in the way...and all the ways of working around that are frustrating in some way. Oh well!

mrsstrezy, that sounds like such a lovely treat! And what a good idea to take some time away before things get wilder.


----------



## yazzy

I plan on having this baby in hospital, our midwives are pushing more for homebirths but even when in hospital everything is very much hands off. They don't really interfere unless you ask or they need to. At home my other kids would want to be with me...I can't even have a wee on my own lol &#128514;&#128514; 

I'm definitely more breathless now, actually have been for a while.

First school run tomorrow, it's going to be a shock getting up and ready!


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 23 weeks to me! :) Baby is the size of a bunch of grapes according to ovia.

Feeling strong movements all the time now and have finally written to my supervisor when I want to take my maternity leave (you get 90 days here).


----------



## ricschick

Happy 23 weeks chi!! Xx


----------



## Geebug x

Popping in for my monthly check in (sorry I'm so rubbish!!!)
How is everyone?
Can't believe its 2018 already.

I am also in the Anterior Placenta group - didn't realise it was so common! Feeling very active kicks in the mornings, mainly when I am laying on my back though, he is probably squashed and not happy about it!

We have two first names we like, but baby boy's middle name will def be 'Walter' after my granddad, means so much to me as baby won't be having my surname.

I will def be birthing at the hospital, just trying to make my mind up RE Waterbirth or Epidural xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy &#8216;new&#8217; week ladies! 
How are the Ant placenta ladies doing with movement? I have (most) days that I feel reg movement and can feel it on the outside but then I have days where baby girl has turned and movements are super muted. I had one of these the other day and was having a bit of a panic attack. 
I&#8217;m starting to get the whole nesting thing going on. I&#8217;ve been super productive sorting my house out and organizing the crap out of things. Lol


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 23 weeks Chibi! 

I'm getting some strong movements now Ready. Mostly down low still but I can feel them from the outside (apparently hubs has no nerves in his hands since he hasn't felt anything *eyeroll*)

It's been quiet yesterday and today and I'm trying not to panic but low key am. I'm sure this boy has just rolled over though.


----------



## AmandaBanana

glad to help with the ratio ;) aha

We will be doing our second hospital birth! We had a lovely experience the first time :)


----------



## ricschick

RnW I too am feeling baby girl more now and from the outside, dh felt it last night too &#128578; I can feel her up the top one minute and at the bottom the next! Shes very active in there! 
Geebug lovely that you can have his name! All mine have family members names for middle names too.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Ofc wearing my new Supernatural boots and starting to break them in probably didn't help :haha: my feet are a mess but they are soooooo beautiful.

Supernatural, as in the show??! I love that show and got my hubs addicted.

Also, is your REV in your name a tribute to A7X??


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Ofc wearing my new Supernatural boots and starting to break them in probably didn't help :haha: my feet are a mess but they are soooooo beautiful.
> 
> Supernatural, as in the show??! I love that show and got my hubs addicted.
> 
> Also, is your REV in your name a tribute to A7X??Click to expand...

Yep and yep! My friend put me on to Supernatural and I ended up buying all the dvds (it's not on Netflix here boooo) and I just fell in love with it. 

A7X were one of my fav bands when I was younger. I have a tattoo for the Rev as well. Giant nerd here haha.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Yep and yep! My friend put me on to Supernatural and I ended up buying all the dvds (it's not on Netflix here boooo) and I just fell in love with it.
> 
> A7X were one of my fav bands when I was younger. I have a tattoo for the Rev as well. Giant nerd here haha.

Awesome!
I loved SPN and got hubby hooked and we had to go through every frakking season before we could resume this one, rofl. That was most of our last summer/fall.

He's not into A7X. Too hard for him. I love their middle stuff (not first album, not latest). I Pandora the station when hubs is away, lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Yep and yep! My friend put me on to Supernatural and I ended up buying all the dvds (it's not on Netflix here boooo) and I just fell in love with it.
> 
> A7X were one of my fav bands when I was younger. I have a tattoo for the Rev as well. Giant nerd here haha.
> 
> Awesome!
> I loved SPN and got hubby hooked and we had to go through every frakking season before we could resume this one, rofl. That was most of our last summer/fall.
> 
> He's not into A7X. Too hard for him. I love their middle stuff (not first album, not latest). I Pandora the station when hubs is away, lol.Click to expand...

I'm currently on s10. S13 hasn't aired over here yet so I'm trying to catch up before it does haha. I've tried to get hubs into it but he doesn't trust my taste, even though he's enjoyed everything he's actually watched haha. 

My hub is not into metal at all. He's a pop/chart music fan. I managed to convert him to some pop punk stuff (I took him to a Bowling for Soup gig and he had a blast) but anything heavier and he's out. He tolerates me playing my music though, mostly cos he's not a giant music fan anyway and I think he just blocks it out tbf.


----------



## ricschick

I have no idea what you 2 are talking about lol!!!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ChibiLena

Same here, haha. 

Does anyone have the same cravings for pizza and pasta at the moment? I had pasta for lunch two (or was it three?) times in a row this week and really really want to eat the pepperoni pizza with olives from this one specific restaurant.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I&#8217;m with you ladies...no clue lol. 

I&#8217;m eating all things crap! I&#8217;m usually super conscious in pg to eat pretty healthy but with being so sick at the beginning carbs are all I&#8217;ve craved and veg has just sounded disgusting. I&#8217;m forcing myself to eat them now but it&#8217;s a struggle and normally I love veg. Hopefully this baby isn&#8217;t a crap craver lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Sorry ladies! 

I'm craving carbs too. I'm trying to get in plenty of fruit and stuff but carbs are all I want right now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I've heard of Supernatural (it's filmed where I live) but not of the band, that seems like a bit of an obscure thing to find someone to connect with on your birth board... small world and seems very cool to me :D

Can't eat too many carbs over here anymore! I find I really want juice tbh but of course that's the worst thing for blood sugar! 

Anyone feeling a lot of pressure in their pelvic floor? I felt it at 16 weeks with my 2nd and mw said it was normal, was glad not to feel it until now at almost 24 weeks. But it'd be nicer if I didn't feel it till I was in labour lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also I visited a friend with a one month old yesterday, her third... oh dear ladies I can't wait till we get to have our babies! It's such a wonderful time I can't wait!!


----------



## VieraSky

I'm so bad at keeping up on here!

Just wanted to do a little update with what's been going on over here.

Evie is measuring about a week ahead, and is wiggling around lots (even though she won't let daddy feel her kick). My 6 year old loves to talk and sing to her, and the first thing he does when he comes home from school is give my belly a big hug and kiss.

I've somehow developed sleep paralysis during this pregnancy. With my first pregnancy, I had weird sleep problems where I didn't think I was ever going to wake up only to discover I was awake already (freaked my mom the hell out when she saw it). I was sent to a neurologist but he never figured out what it was and it stopped after the baby was born. I'm hoping this is something similar where it will stop after she's here. It's happened twice now, always after I have a nightmare. Any of you ladies having this?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera my DH had sleep paralysis one time. He said it felt like someone was strangling him and he couldn't move or speak at all! Lasted a minute I guess and then subsided and never again. How frightening, you must be anxious about sleeping!

My friend actually lost her peripheral vision during her second pregnancy in third tri, and the neurologist said the same as with you... couldn't find anything wrong, probably just to do with the pregnancy as it went away after. So weird and scary how it can affect your nervous system! I'm sorry :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ooh and I also only have 20 shifts at work left till I go on maternity leave :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I think it's cool to find weird stuff in common on a preg group too Reiko. Small world indeed. I'm also very jealous of your potential to bump into the actors from supernatural at Starbucks or whatever :haha: 

Viera that sounds scary tbh. I have no experience with it. Just hugs. Hope it doesn't last the rest of the preg for you.


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> Viera my DH had sleep paralysis one time. He said it felt like someone was strangling him and he couldn't move or speak at all! Lasted a minute I guess and then subsided and never again. How frightening, you must be anxious about sleeping!
> 
> My friend actually lost her peripheral vision during her second pregnancy in third tri, and the neurologist said the same as with you... couldn't find anything wrong, probably just to do with the pregnancy as it went away after. So weird and scary how it can affect your nervous system! I'm sorry :(

The couple times it has happened, it sounds like there is someone in my house. Having someone break in is one of my biggest fears (if I hear something at night I get up and check all the doors, closets, etc). It happened at 4:30 this morning and I haven't been back to bed since.


----------



## ChibiLena

Viera, I'm so sorry! That sounds really scary. 

Omg, I even dreamed that I went to a Pizzeria this morning. This craving is getting out of hand.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera I forgot to mention, they thought it was mini seizures causing my friends vision loss! I guess pregnancy can cause seizures.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I'm currently on s10. S13 hasn't aired over here yet so I'm trying to catch up before it does haha. I've tried to get hubs into it but he doesn't trust my taste, even though he's enjoyed everything he's actually watched haha.

When does S13 air? I had no idea it was so far behind.

So Reiko is in Vancouver? Super cool. It's amazing that show doesn't have a top 15 show fanbase, or tons of promos on TV, yet is the longest running show on CW and keeps plugging along. Nerd alert, lol!


----------



## cheluzal

VieraSky said:


> I've somehow developed sleep paralysis during this pregnancy. With my first pregnancy, I had weird sleep problems where I didn't think I was ever going to wake up only to discover I was awake already (freaked my mom the hell out when she saw it). I was sent to a neurologist but he never figured out what it was and it stopped after the baby was born. I'm hoping this is something similar where it will stop after she's here. It's happened twice now, always after I have a nightmare. Any of you ladies having this?

I've had sleep paralysis since I was about 8. At first it's super scary and I thought demons were attacking me, ha. Once the internet kicked in and I researched it, it's not as scary. Mine isn't a breathing or presence issues, but full frozen body. I can hear/be aware of my surroundings and people around me but cannot move, even a finger. The more I fight, the stronger it appears. Once I stop fighting, I feel like the thread I'm tethered to yanks me back into deep sleep so quickly...do that many cycles until I finally break free. I stopped fighting once I knew what it truly was.

Everyone's body freezes them in certain REM stages so your brain and body aren't caught up. It's neurological and more prone if you're supine, or on your back.


----------



## cheluzal

PASTA: I am finding I want it more than normal.

DIET: I was very organic and healthy (to an extent) and lived on pork chops and veggies and really had good intentions when making a freaking person. My HG threw all that out the window! I am sick of fruits and veggies and sandwiches. Still can't eat strawberries after puking them up.
I just wolfed down nuggets and an extra large fry from McD...ugh...and this kid loves candy/chocolate way more than I!

SEX: I had a sex dream. Me and hubs were about to get it on...then he woke up and woke me up. My dream self is getting more action than I am, rofl!

PEEING: It's getting worse. Waking up twice in the night, can't fall back to sleep right away...super tired now. As a teacher, I have to lock kids out and go pee between certain classes since I can't wait until lunch and my break is at the very first period and no other break all day! Luckily I have a key for the close bathroom.


----------



## VieraSky

cheluzal said:


> VieraSky said:
> 
> 
> I've somehow developed sleep paralysis during this pregnancy. With my first pregnancy, I had weird sleep problems where I didn't think I was ever going to wake up only to discover I was awake already (freaked my mom the hell out when she saw it). I was sent to a neurologist but he never figured out what it was and it stopped after the baby was born. I'm hoping this is something similar where it will stop after she's here. It's happened twice now, always after I have a nightmare. Any of you ladies having this?
> 
> I've had sleep paralysis since I was about 8. At first it's super scary and I thought demons were attacking me, ha. Once the internet kicked in and I researched it, it's not as scary. Mine isn't a breathing or presence issues, but full frozen body. I can hear/be aware of my surroundings and people around me but cannot move, even a finger. The more I fight, the stronger it appears. Once I stop fighting, I feel like the thread I'm tethered to yanks me back into deep sleep so quickly...do that many cycles until I finally break free. I stopped fighting once I knew what it truly was.
> 
> Everyone's body freezes them in certain REM stages so your brain and body aren't caught up. It's neurological and more prone if you're supine, or on your back.Click to expand...

When it happened this morning, I was coherent enough to sort of realize that that's what was going on, but also out of it enough to not realize that the sounds I was hearing weren't real.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently on s10. S13 hasn't aired over here yet so I'm trying to catch up before it does haha. I've tried to get hubs into it but he doesn't trust my taste, even though he's enjoyed everything he's actually watched haha.
> 
> When does S13 air? I had no idea it was so far behind.
> 
> So Reiko is in Vancouver? Super cool. It's amazing that show doesn't have a top 15 show fanbase, or tons of promos on TV, yet is the longest running show on CW and keeps plugging along. Nerd alert, lol!Click to expand...

It started in the USA a few months ago now. Late last yr I believe. It certainly should be better advertised. It's even worse over here. Like if you don't know about the show you would never find it on uk tv.


----------



## ricschick

Oh viera and cheluzal that sounds awful and quite scary!!! Viera I hope its not a regular thing!! 

Im craving pancakes Ive eaten pancakes for about 6 weeks now each morning lol!! And fizzy drinks so Im drinking diet lemonade and the odd coke. Normally I only drink squash.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ooooo pancakes sound lovely Ricschick! 

I ended up at the hospital this morning. Babys movements have been really faint and weird all week and this morning I just cracked, got hubs to take a day off and went to the hospital to get checked out. All is fine. Midwife listened to his heartbeat and we heard plenty of movement on the Doppler, even though I couldn't feel it. No reason why movements have gone weird but midwife agreed with my speculation that now school is back I'm busier and more tired and just not noticing them as much. 

We also bought our bottles and steriliser today. We got the really cool tommee tippee fiesta bottles. They're all different colours. Oh also, uk ladies. Amazon us offering a free nappy bin if you spend over 10 (20 maybe) quid on baby stuff. Google it cos there are some weird steps to follow but basically free nappy bin. They also have an electric steriliser starter kit with bottles and dummy and stuff for £31 ATM.


----------



## VieraSky

I just have wanted burgers this entire pregnancy :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Glad all was ok broken its hard isnt it not too get paranoid!! 
Il have a look at that on amazon!! And the bottles sound lovely!! 
Think Im going to go with the Avent bottles as thats what Ive slways used. X


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> It started in the USA a few months ago now. Late last yr I believe. It certainly should be better advertised. It's even worse over here. Like if you don't know about the show you would never find it on uk tv.

That's too bad. They don't do a lot of extra promos here.
It's funny because they overdid The Vampire Diaries like crazy and they barely lasted 5 years, lol.


----------



## cheluzal

VieraSky said:


> I just have wanted burgers this entire pregnancy :haha:

I have definitely eaten many burgers since my HG eased up, lol.
Devoured yummy pancakes Monday!

Now I'm wolfing down Pringles....pure junk. This kid...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I had Avent with DS Ricschick. But only because the bottles and steriliser were a gift and the gift giver didn't bother to ask when I wanted and just bought what was cheapest. Nothing wrong with them tho, good bottles. But I always wanted tommee tippee haha.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi all!! Sorry I have been MIA, just seemed to be super busy but have been making notes as I have been reading so I will attempt to respond to the highlights!

Welcome to AmandaBanana and congrats to Yazzy on team pink.

Loving the name choice Broken; my nephew is a Ryan and he is so cute. Also boo to your SPD.

Hope your Colorado trip was good MissTrezy. My OH and I are going on a mini break in 4 weeks for a babymoon/birthday weekend for him. We are staying in the UK but doing a 3 night stay in a lovely place so plan is nice dinner Friday, touristiness Saturday and spa day on Sunday before travelling back Monday :)

The other posts seemed to be around GTTs, where to birth, movements, food and sex?

I have the glucose tolerance test on 19th Feb at 28 weeks, fingers crossed for passing it. Sorry to those of you who have GD to manage. I pray I don't have it as my cravings are totally carby - I have been munching crumpets in work so my weight gain is ridiculous. I gained 8lb in December then have added another 3 now; so I cancelled what I lost and I am about 7lb up on my weight when I found out I was pregnant :S

If you dry spell ladies wonder whether DTD keeps weight off, I can say categorically no. I've been lucky enough to be fine with it, mostly sticking to the spoony type of action and so far so good :)

I am feeling baba move a few times a day now, only had that one time she kicked for OH, she had been kicking just below the navel and I could feel it so I asked him to put his hand there and he did so of course she stopped then he spoke and she got super excited and he felt it! :D

Hasn't been that strong since but that's ok, I am sure she is okay in there.

Birth wise I would love to try for a home birth but keeping an eye on this anti c business with the bloods for now and seeing how it pans out. I am consultant led because of that and my age and weight (they seem to trust me not to be high risk for PPH as it only happened with my first). They don't seem averse to it, but if for any reason my blood attacks hers then it could be safer to do a hospital delivery.

I would be happy to have my kids about but then they are older so it isn't too tricksy. :D


----------



## ChibiLena

Now I have the dioherra instead of constipation. Pregnancy is so glamorous. Do you have any advice ladies?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib it&#8217;s always good to add more fibre for diarrhea. Did you change any of your supplements at all recently? Add an iron tablet or anything?

I&#8217;ve been busy at a course all weekend. Will try and check in for a proper read and reply sometime soon ladies xx


----------



## ricschick

Chi make sure you drink plenty and hopefully it will pass quickly!! 

Ive completely done a U turn on the pram I want &#129322; I now want a bugaboo bee 5 with baby pink hood and of course its double the price of the one I had originally chose ( the Billie Faiers star pram) but I went to look st it and it seems a bit bulky where as the bugaboo is quite petite and so easy to push and is so pretty!! So Im thinking sod it this is our last baby so splash out a bit lol plus my auntie is giving us £200 towards it so why not. 
Plus my bloody tumble dryer literally blow up last night luckily I was in the kitchen at the time, I suddenly smelt burning and I switched it off! I opened the door and black smoke came out of it!!!! So lucky I was in the kitchen otherwise it would have gone up!! So my house is covered in wet washing at the moment trying to get it dry! 

Hows everyone getting on? Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Scary about the dryer Ricschick!! Lucky you were there at the right time. 

It's my dads wedding tomorrow, I'm nervous as heck about if I look fat in my outfit lol. My son is a ring bearer though and he looks beautiful in his suit. I'm so proud.


----------



## cheluzal

So had another anatomy scan and echo because of my age (insurance pays so free for me!)!
Little dude jumping about, then kicked into high gear yoga: threw his legs over his head, yawned, then went to sleep with a smile on his face!
OMG, sooo cute. 

And in one, I swear he looks just like my late brother when he was a baby (wishful hoping). Really getting excited to meet this little dude! 
:flower::cloud9::blue::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks 3 days (baby yoga).jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8









22 weeks 3 days (leg up and smiling).jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8









22 weeks 3 days (yawn).jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chib its always good to add more fibre for diarrhea. Did you change any of your supplements at all recently? Add an iron tablet or anything?
> 
> Ive been busy at a course all weekend. Will try and check in for a proper read and reply sometime soon ladies xx

That's just it Reiko, I didn't knowingly change anything in my diet, nor the prenatal vitamins I have been taking, so I'm a bit stumped were it's coming from.


----------



## ChibiLena

cheluzal said:


> So had another anatomy scan and echo because of my age (insurance pays so free for me!)!
> Little dude jumping about, then kicked into high gear yoga: threw his legs over his head, yawned, then went to sleep with a smile on his face!
> OMG, sooo cute.
> 
> And in one, I swear he looks just like my late brother when he was a baby (wishful hoping). Really getting excited to meet this little dude!
> :flower::cloud9::blue::yipee:

Fabulous scan pics cheluzal! He looks so cute!!!

24 weeks today! Time is running! Had to fess up and talk to my boss at work because I was starting to feel so overwhelmed. A couple mistakes already happened...I hate pregnancy dementia. Anyway, everybody is really supportive so that's good.


----------



## ricschick

Chi happy 24 weeks!!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Chibi, off the top of my head, I know the BRAT diet (bananas, rice, applesauce, toast) is an old standby for reducing diarrhea. Although it sounds like it's fallen a bit out of favor (most of the criticism seems to be "these foods aren't enough to sustain you for days," which, sure). And then I went googling and some rando doctor on the internet had some other ideas (not sure if any of it's any good, but aside from the peppermint oil, everything on it looks pregnancy safe).

ricschick, might as well have a lovely pram this time! We haven't even started looking so I'm vicariously enjoying your journey. :D 

How spooky about the dryer, though!!

Broken, I bet you looked fab! And if your son was the ring bearer, chances are the attention was on him, anyway!

chel, I can't make heads or tails of the yoga scan pic, but your description of it all had me smiling. <3

Chibi, glad to hear folks have been supportive at work! (I still have told almost no one at my job, aside from my manager and a few friends...working remotely has certainly made that a lot easier.)


Over here...baby danced a fair bit when Beethoven's 7th came on the radio this morning. I had a regular ol' rave going on in there when listening to an especially energetic Rachmaninoff piece at my friend's house the other day. I am inordinately pleased at this.

Plus, I got some super cute maternity hand-me-downs from (the daughter of) one of my favorite Salty Choir Grandmas at church (she is full of sass and I love her). Her daughter's done having kids anyway, but apparently said "mom, you realize that by accepting these clothes, you are giving up all hope of future grandchildren." Magically, it seems like everything fits. Hallelujah!


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> chel, I can't make heads or tails of the yoga scan pic, but your description of it all had me smiling. <3
> 
> Over here...baby danced a fair bit when Beethoven's 7th came on the radio this morning. I had a regular ol' rave going on in there when listening to an especially energetic Rachmaninoff piece at my friend's house the other day. I am inordinately pleased at this.

:) I can't stop looking at his latest pics. I have officially fallen in love. I was having a hard time connecting but now he looks so cute and "real" and I am too antsy to meet the little dude!

Neat your kid is responding to classical music. I play random Pandora so this kid better like the 60's-now, from Manilow to Metallica and in between, rofl.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've been listening to a lot of early 2000s emo music with this kid. No strong preferences yet haha but I'll make a fan out of him eventually. DS loves my music taste. And Disney. Always Disney haha.


----------



## cheluzal

Is it me or has this board slowed this week? There used to be several posts a day from some....hope everyone is alright.


----------



## KittenLifter

Yeah, it's slowed right down! I come back here and can actually catch up in under a minute or two!

Maybe we're in a lull of interesting stuff right now...



cheluzal said:


> Neat your kid is responding to classical music. I play random Pandora so this kid better like the 60's-now, from Manilow to Metallica and in between, rofl.

Love this. I used to date a dude whose parents were young punks in Scotland when his mum was pregnant with him (late '70s), and there was a particular Peaches album (??) that he still had an inordinate fondness for, well into his 20s. I figure you might as well listen to (and eat) a broad range of whatever you like, because their tastes are just starting to get established...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yeah it has got quiet recently. Like Kitten says we might just be in a lull where nothing really new is happening. 

I think it's so cool when you hear of babies responding to music they remember from the womb. DS had fav songs before he was born but they didn't really last afterwards. I'm listening to a lot of live music this time around. I wonder what this baby will be like about music.


----------



## ricschick

Very quiet lately!! I think everyone is just so tired they cant be bothered to type lol. 

When pregnant with joanie we spent a lot of weekends at our caravan and would go out of an evening and there was a lot of music and now when any music comes on its like she cant control herself she jumps straight up and dances!! 

Anyone had any good buys lately?? I bought a baby swing off a selling page on fb should have been about £125 but I got it for £45! Its swings vibrates and plays music and nature noises I love it!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I just got my amazon deals I posted about. Been looking on eBay for some clothes though, looks like I'll be able to get some bargains there. I honestly don't see the point in buying everything brand new. They're only in it for 5 mins. 

I'm finding the flipping school run getting harder and harder. Ugh.


----------



## ricschick

I agree broken Im going to a mum2mum baby market next weekend so hoping to get some good bargains!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It's exciting isn't it! I'm probably going to get a pack of vests and a pack of sleepsuits in every size new and just pick the rest up second hand. 

Apart from stuff I see out and about, impulse buys and stuff. 

Can't wait til this kid turns 2. And we can start reusing DS clothes :haha: 

I'm joking. I'm certainly not wishing away a second of this babys life. He's our first together and our last. 

It feels really weird to say that. I was sure I'd only ever have DS.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Love this. I used to date a dude whose parents were young punks in Scotland when his mum was pregnant with him (late '70s), and there was a particular Peaches album (??) that he still had an inordinate fondness for, well into his 20s. I figure you might as well listen to (and eat) a broad range of whatever you like, because their tastes are just starting to get established...

True story: as an adult, every time Gary Wright's "Dream Weaver" came on, I would crank it and act all excited, like it was my first time hearing those magical beginning notes.
Found out a couple years ago my mom had the album when I was 2 and I would always grab it and thrust it in her hands to play! They even hid it once to judge my reaction; it did not go over well.

I think it's so cool how much that song imprinted on me without me even realizing.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Anyone had any good buys lately?? I bought a baby swing off a selling page on fb should have been about £125 but I got it for £45! Its swings vibrates and plays music and nature noises I love it!!

We've only bought a crib. I have all I want in my registries so after the shower we'll buy the rest with the 15% off.

I am buying a changing table/storage thing in a few weeks, and maybe some decorations for the room. We're doing decals > painting.


----------



## cheluzal

Oh man! Just noticed my updated ticker, and now I'm craving a hot dog, something I am not a fan of!
I'm a verrrry picky eater (think 5 year old taste buds) and haven't craved/eaten anything I'm not already a fan of....but dang, this kid has me eating more chocolate sweets than I ever have!


----------



## VieraSky

:haha:I got my amazon welcome box! I'll be going in to get my Target registry gift later this week. I've been on the hunt for freebies/samples


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

They took the box off over here and swapped it for a tommee tipppe nappy bin. I wanted the box lol!


----------



## ChibiLena

Nothing pregnancy related, but my boss' transfer was announced on Friday, so just before going on maternity leave, I will be working with a new GM (I work as the GM's PA), and of course after I come back.

I had my monthly check-up today; all is well. :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

24 weeks! Baby is viable now. Eek! 

Hubs still hasn't felt bubs move. Even though you can now see the movements and they make my belly shake. I give up with him. I'm sure he'll see bubs move when he's here in May :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Happy 24 weeks broken xx


----------



## VieraSky

BrokenfoREVer said:


> 24 weeks! Baby is viable now. Eek!
> 
> Hubs still hasn't felt bubs move. Even though you can now see the movements and they make my belly shake. I give up with him. I'm sure he'll see bubs move when he's here in May :haha:

My hubs still hasn't felt our little one move either! I see her little kicks, and know he should be able to feel them but she just refuses. Little diva.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

This one kicks when DH has his hand on my tummy and I look at DH like "you must have felt that" and he's just got blank face. Drives me mad lol. 

The kicks are strong enough to move stuff I have resting on my tummy and this fool still can't feel them. Ugh. :haha:


----------



## cheluzal

Have your hubs push really hard--that's how mine finally felt it.

So, I think my baby is going through a growth spurt and the hormone surge is getting me: been slightly sour tummy since Saturday, minor breakout on arms again, icky taste in mouth, tight pulling at the top of stomach, and serious cramps/contractions daily. UGH

Taking quarter of my nausea pill and hope it passes quickly. Baby been a bit stiller than usual, and our sonographer said they sleep more during growth.


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 24 weeks Broken! :)

And happy 25 weeks to me! :) Baby boy is the size of a cabbage!?! Moving lots now and measuring right on track!


----------



## ricschick

Happy 25 weeks chi!! 

Cheluzal could be Braxton hicks! I think Ive had a couple too. 

Im so big!!!! And I have 17 weeks still to go lol. Decided to try and really cut down on sugar as it will effect the size of the baby. Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 25 weeks Chibi! 

I feel big, but my clothes still kinda fit with maternity leggings underneath. So maybe I'm not as big as I thought haha. 
Got my GTT on Wednesday. But it's super early so at least I can get it over with.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I&#8217;m worried about a big baby too but my mw said as long as I keep my sugars controlled she won&#8217;t be any bigger than my other girls were. I&#8217;m measuring a week ahead but I was always like that in my 2nd tri with my other girls and then it evens out in third tri. 

I had a huge cry the other night because I&#8217;m sooo uncomfortable in bed already and still have 15 weeks to go. This baby&#8217;s sitting so much higher than my other girls did and I can&#8217;t flippin breathe. I&#8217;m stacking tons of pillows up so I can be elevated a bit while I fall asleep.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Cheluzal could be Braxton hicks! I think Ive had a couple too.

I've been having BH for about a month, mostly at night. It was those plus some different cramping/stretching. Today was back to "normal" and baby moving more, so hopefully I'm good for a little bit.


I hear y'all on the not sleeping at night. I keep trying new ways with all the pillows. The gravity pulling my belly when I'm on my side is the worst. I have a wedge though but hips are killing me.


----------



## ChibiLena

cheluzal said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> Cheluzal could be Braxton hicks! I think Ive had a couple too.
> 
> I've been having BH for about a month, mostly at night. It was those plus some different cramping/stretching. Today was back to "normal" and baby moving more, so hopefully I'm good for a little bit.
> 
> 
> I hear y'all on the not sleeping at night. I keep trying new ways with all the pillows. The gravity pulling my belly when I'm on my side is the worst. I have a wedge though but hips are killing me.Click to expand...

Chel, have you tried going to a chiropractic or osteopath for your hip pain? I had really bad pain as well bit after a couple treatments it's basically gone now so may help you as well?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

cheluzal said:


> I hear y'all on the not sleeping at night. I keep trying new ways with all the pillows. The gravity pulling my belly when I'm on my side is the worst. I have a wedge though but hips are killing me.

And we still have like 3+ months to go!?! And only bigger bellies and more uncomfortable from here :( We are going to be zombies by the end. 

I hate whining but its so upsetting not being able to sleep comfortably :(


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm with everyone on the sleeping front. I wake up every time I have to roll over. 

I have to say though, I'm a lot more active this time around and it's making a huge difference. I used to cry myself to sleep with the pain last time. This time it's just wake up, roll over and back to sleep. 

I'm trying not to be too smug though, I know I'm only going to get bigger, more tired, more sore and achy.


----------



## ricschick

Im the same I wake up every time I turn which is often which then leads to me being extra tired for the broken sleep!! And then once I wake I need to wee! &#128580; 
Yesterday and today my pelvic is a little sore and I keep get cramp in my bum cheek lol. 
Reiko I measured 3 weeks ahead with my last baby thats why they didnt let me go any further than 5 days past my due date as they were afraid of a big baby and Im only 51! Im not sure if I am so far this time as it will be 9 weeks since Ive seen the mw on the 3rd March! This time round the appointments are so far apart!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

WOw 9 weeks that&#8217;s a long gap! We do a booking in app, then 12, 18, 24, 28, 32, 34, 36 and then weekly. So the longest I&#8217;ve gone is 6 weeks.

Do you think you&#8217;ll be measuring ahead again? How big did she end up being last time? I&#8217;ll probably end up averaging out in the next few weeks and be measuring on track again. By the time 38 weeks rolls around I was always measuring small. At my last app mw said the ultrasound report was perfect and baby was measuring spot on for her May 6 due date. Not sure if I updated that here but I was pretty happy for a clear report. Hopefully there&#8217;s nothing that doesn&#8217;t get caught on ultrasound. 

I can&#8217;t wait to just have this baby already!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

After your first baby, assuming all is well you basically get left in the uk. It's booking, 16, 28, 34, 36, 38, 40 & 41. If you're a first time mum you get 2 extra apps at 25 & 31. 

I think it's too long a gap personally. Especially over the time when you start feeling baby and panicking something is wrong & that they're not moving properly etc. 

My nice midwife booked me in for the extra app at 25 because she feels it's too long a gap as well. But I'm back to the bitch midwife so I'll be sticking to that exact schedule now. I'm expecting her to ask why I'm having the extra app at all. 

I personally have extra appointments with a consultant and extra scans but that's separate from my community midwife.


----------



## cheluzal

ChibiLena said:


> Chel, have you tried going to a chiropractic or osteopath for your hip pain? I had really bad pain as well bit after a couple treatments it's basically gone now so may help you as well?

I say I need to every evening when I crash on the couch--then forget to make the appointment!
I have unlimited trips to chiro via insurance so I will start there. They have that warm water rolling machine that I love, lol.

Then need to find massage therapist with pregnancy experience. My regular just moved too far away...nooooo!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies! I've been keeping up with all your news, but haven't been up to posting, feeling like crap for too much of the time.

I just wanted to share a couple of pictures from our scan on Tuesday. It was focused on the heart to make sure my diabetes didn't negatively impact cardiac development, but they got several really good pictures of our baby, too. The heart checked out fine, so we are basically clear of any of the major issues we worried about like chromosomal abnormalities, congenital heart defects, and neural tube defects. I'm so relieved!

We're in the thick of trying to decide on a name. We're down to a handful and the middle name is probably set. We did the absolute "no-no" that many baby naming experts tell you to avoid: settled on the middle name first. But we're open to changing it or having it be the first name if we don't like the way it all sounds together. Here's our short list:

Agatha Elizabeth
Eleanor Elizabeth
Miriam Elizabeth

Now that I'm feeling better, I am finally enjoying this time and feel like I have more energy for life in general. I have been so glad to have the support of this group to keep me focused on positive stuff, and to commiserate when things aren't all sunshine and rainbows.

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, but I should be able to post more regularly, now that I am not feeling the effects of HG!
 



Attached Files:







3Dpic6.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









2Dpic4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Glad you're feeling better wicky! I love the name Eleanor Elizabeth. I think it sounds lovely. 

DH thinks he *might* have felt a kick this morning. This guy *eyeroll* lol. 

We gutted our spare room today, ready to start painting soon. Eek!


----------



## KittenLifter

Cracking up at all these dudes who can't feel a big obvious kick. Focus, man! But I guess they'll all figure it out by May, eh? :D



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Got my GTT on Wednesday. But it's super early so at least I can get it over with.

Good luck with your GTT! I have mine tomorrow morning and I am feeling TERRIBLY petulant and grumpy about it.



Reiko_ctu said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> I hear y'all on the not sleeping at night. I keep trying new ways with all the pillows. The gravity pulling my belly when I'm on my side is the worst. I have a wedge though but hips are killing me.
> 
> And we still have like 3+ months to go!?! And only bigger bellies and more uncomfortable from here :( We are going to be zombies by the end.
> 
> I hate whining but itÂs so upsetting not being able to sleep comfortably :(Click to expand...

Bad sleep is one of the things that gets to me the fastest. I don't blame you for complaining! I've had really broken sleep the past couple nights and am having a terrible time finding words today (one of the most reliable indicators of bad sleep for me).



BrokenfoREVer said:


> After your first baby, assuming all is well you basically get left in the uk. It's booking, 16, 28, 34, 36, 38, 40 & 41. If you're a first time mum you get 2 extra apps at 25 & 31.
> 
> I think it's too long a gap personally. Especially over the time when you start feeling baby and panicking something is wrong & that they're not moving properly etc.
> 
> My nice midwife booked me in for the extra app at 25 because she feels it's too long a gap as well. But I'm back to the bitch midwife so I'll be sticking to that exact schedule now. I'm expecting her to ask why I'm having the extra app at all.
> 
> I personally have extra appointments with a consultant and extra scans but that's separate from my community midwife.

Whoa. That's so long!! Here it seems to be monthly for the first...uh...most of it? Then biweekly, then weekly towards the end. Figuring this out as I go, lol



cheluzal said:


> ChibiLena said:
> 
> 
> Chel, have you tried going to a chiropractic or osteopath for your hip pain? I had really bad pain as well bit after a couple treatments it's basically gone now so may help you as well?
> 
> I say I need to every evening when I crash on the couch--then forget to make the appointment!
> I have unlimited trips to chiro via insurance so I will start there. They have that warm water rolling machine that I love, lol.
> 
> Then need to find massage therapist with pregnancy experience. My regular just moved too far away...nooooo!!Click to expand...

I'm rooting for you and a new massage therapist! I just got another massage this week from the massage therapist I've seen a few times now...she is so so so hippie dippie, which I thought would drive me nuts (I am pretty crunchy but she is...over the top)...but I love her. And I figure I might as well take the opportunity for self-care while I don't have to arrange any childcare.


----------



## ChibiLena

Wicky78 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been keeping up with all your news, but haven't been up to posting, feeling like crap for too much of the time.
> 
> I just wanted to share a couple of pictures from our scan on Tuesday. It was focused on the heart to make sure my diabetes didn't negatively impact cardiac development, but they got several really good pictures of our baby, too. The heart checked out fine, so we are basically clear of any of the major issues we worried about like chromosomal abnormalities, congenital heart defects, and neural tube defects. I'm so relieved!
> 
> We're in the thick of trying to decide on a name. We're down to a handful and the middle name is probably set. We did the absolute "no-no" that many baby naming experts tell you to avoid: settled on the middle name first. But we're open to changing it or having it be the first name if we don't like the way it all sounds together. Here's our short list:
> 
> Agatha Elizabeth
> Eleanor Elizabeth
> Miriam Elizabeth
> 
> Now that I'm feeling better, I am finally enjoying this time and feel like I have more energy for life in general. I have been so glad to have the support of this group to keep me focused on positive stuff, and to commiserate when things aren't all sunshine and rainbows.
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, but I should be able to post more regularly, now that I am not feeling the effects of HG!

Miriam Elizabeth sound absolutely lovely. &#10084;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA...kids being sick, job shift and just general scattered brain has kept me away. 
I&#8217;m glad everyone is doing &#8216;well&#8217; aside from some discomfort. I too am having issues sleeping and hip pain. Like with dd my SI joint is doing me in. With her I could barely get moving without severe pain but I&#8217;m trying to stay ahead of the game. I go to see my chiropractor today who specializes in pregnancy and pelvic floor strengthening. She&#8217;s amaze balls! 
My mom is coming to paint the baby&#8217;s room today which will then let me decorate and set it up. I&#8217;ve started going through clothes to see if we need anything (seasonal differences between dd and this dd). 
I am feeling H-U-G-E!!!!! I&#8217;ve gained 12 lbs which isn&#8217;t tons but I feel like I&#8217;m about 34 weeks not 24. Uterus feels like it&#8217;s in my throat and barely able to see my toes any more. I&#8217;m feeling a little panicky that I&#8217;m going to me ginormous. MW assures me I&#8217;m measuring on the mark and looking great but I guess baby 4 is the reasoning behind it. I also get to have another US next week as they didn&#8217;t get good shots for the spine last time. I&#8217;m excited to see her again. 
That&#8217;s my update for now!


----------



## KittenLifter

Wicky78 said:


> We're in the thick of trying to decide on a name. We're down to a handful and the middle name is probably set. We did the absolute "no-no" that many baby naming experts tell you to avoid: settled on the middle name first. But we're open to changing it or having it be the first name if we don't like the way it all sounds together. Here's our short list:
> 
> Agatha Elizabeth
> Eleanor Elizabeth
> Miriam Elizabeth

To be honest, I love all of these. (Big help that is, right?) And I'm pretty fussy about names!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Is anyone else just hecking starving all the time? I never seem to feel full. I can eat my evening meal, then a couple of hours later I'm making a sandwich. What the heck!


----------



## yazzy

Good to hear everyone is doing well!

I'm finding sleeping and moving around ok still, although I never sleep that much because my son is in with me most of the night lol!

My midwife has said I can book in at 25 weeks if I want but if not routine would be 28 weeks. I then have to have a growth scan at 30 and 34 weeks because my daughter was so small compared to my son, so they are just being cautious.

Where is the time going...it flies by when chasing after little one's!


----------



## KittenLifter

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Is anyone else just hecking starving all the time? I never seem to feel full. I can eat my evening meal, then a couple of hours later I'm making a sandwich. What the heck!

I am running into "I was able to have bigger meals before, and now smaller meals are filling me up, but I still want more food. But it won't fit." Nooooot impressed! I'm sure it'll get plenty worse from here, but it's like post-Thanksgiving-meal feelings without the fun part.

On the other hand...sandwiches! :D :D :D


----------



## VieraSky

We've decided on a name! Genevieve 'Evie' Lynn. I've always loved the name Genevieve, and Lynn is my moms middle name.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Viera that's a lovely name.


----------



## cheluzal

FOOD: I'm not starving. The opposite: I go too long without eating and without realizing it, then get sick stomach, look at the clock, and kick myself. Mostly on weekends. Today is Hobo Saturday (per my hubs) and I'm still in bed watching TV. Hey, I only have 15 or 16 left!

WEIGHT: I've gained 14 pounds at my last check-up weeks ago. We don't own a scale and I only weigh at the dr's so no telling what I am now. I'm a tall, thin girl so probably need the extra weight, but it's very hard to get used to it in one place so quickly. Snarky comments from family isn't helping. Yes, mom---I know you didn't look like me now at 9 months...you've only mentioned it 8 times this pregnancy...

NAME: I like unique names. My first name is and I've always received compliments. We had Truett on our short list but hubby sounds soooo country when he says it, lol. We live in a country town, but dang.
Our girl name was Rigley and hubs had me consider it for the boy just so he could call him his "Big Rig," which is adorable, but I'm not feeling it for a boy. The middle name is for sure Christopher, after my late brother.

KICKS: Hubs is feeling him much more, especially if he pushes real hard and I push and hold his hand. He gets impatient though. But my little guy is gaining strength, that I can tell.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera beautiful name!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

And yay single digit days remaining for me!! 99!! 4 weeks of work left phew!


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> And yay single digit days remaining for me!! 99!! 4 weeks of work left phew!

Congratulations Reiko!!! In German, we would now call you an UHU (=under (a) hundred (days left) ) in pregnant lady speak. ;)

I really wish I could stop work sooner too. :/


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Reiko! Double digits at long last! I came wait to get there haha. 

My DS asked me yesterday if it was still January. I asked why and he said he wanted it to hurry up and be April or May so baby would be here :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Wicky glad your feeling better!! Love the name Miriam Elizabeth!! 
Viera love your name too!! 
We are going for Billie Violet &#128151;

Im hungry too broken!!! Im the same eat dinner then Im out in the kitchen for snacks!!


----------



## ricschick

We bought our pram yesterday! Changed my mind again lol we bought a Quinny Zapp Flex! So light and small when folded. Seat unit comes off for the car seat to click into. We bought a maxi Cosi car seat too! And a nappy bin because it was deduced from £27.99 to £10!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Great baby things Ricschick!!

I&#8217;m loving all the names these babies are getting now! Such wonderful choices for our little humans :D

Now we are getting impatient for baby in our house... in limbo waiting for a few more months!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Love that pram Ricschick. We got the Mothercare Journey in red. It comes with a carrycot that clips into a seat and the car seat. I love it so much. 

We got the free nappy bin from amazon. Pretty pleased with that too. 

I love all these name too. So lovely to think of our babies as little people soon.


----------



## yazzy

Viera lovely name!
Broken that is very cute of your son.

We haven't thought of any names yet, well I have a couple but nothing is really standing out for me. 

Work wise I'm self employed so I don't really stop working at all...just while I have the baby lol. My sister will step in a bit so I won't do as many hours and i'll get the summer off so that will be nice.


----------



## cheluzal

So a new name has popped up on my short list. Still keeping them to myself for some reason, but we have 2 to decide upon.
We keep calling the belly by them to see which sticks.
I don't think hubby truly loves either but he's letting me have the final say and vetoes ones he's really againsy.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi all!! I&#8217;ve been really bad about checking in. Haven&#8217;t had much to say. Baby room is painted pink and I spray painted some gold sparkly flowers on the wall. No name picked out yet!! Hubby and I are having a really hard time with it...nothing feels good enough. Although I keep going back to the name Quinley...really like that one. 

As far as how I&#8217;m feeling, I think this little girl likes to play tricks on me. I hadn&#8217;t thrown up for almost two weeks and then all of a sudden threw up this morning. Can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;m 23 wks and this is still going on. Oh well, what can be done? I also still have to eat frequently, otherwise the baby definitely lets me know it with a bad nausea-empty stomach feeling. I&#8217;ve been loving vinegary salads lately! 

All these names sound lovely! Cheluzal-I actually really like Rigley for a boy. One of our girls names is actually Ridley...just a one consonant difference!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel I thought you were set on your name!! You're throwing me for a loop lol!!

Mrsstrezy sorry you're still slogging thru sickness. I've noticed my nausea has been a lot worse now at 24-26 weeks than it was from 16-24 so who knows. :/


----------



## KittenLifter

VieraSky said:


> We've decided on a name! Genevieve 'Evie' Lynn. I've always loved the name Genevieve, and Lynn is my moms middle name.

Aw, I love this name! I went to high school with a super-cool woman named Genevieve and have always thought it's got such a lovely ring to it.



cheluzal said:


> WEIGHT: I've gained 14 pounds at my last check-up weeks ago. We don't own a scale and I only weigh at the dr's so no telling what I am now. I'm a tall, thin girl so probably need the extra weight, but it's very hard to get used to it in one place so quickly. Snarky comments from family isn't helping. Yes, mom---I know you didn't look like me now at 9 months...you've only mentioned it 8 times this pregnancy...
> 
> NAME: I like unique names. My first name is and I've always received compliments. We had Truett on our short list but hubby sounds soooo country when he says it, lol. We live in a country town, but dang.
> Our girl name was Rigley and hubs had me consider it for the boy just so he could call him his "Big Rig," which is adorable, but I'm not feeling it for a boy. The middle name is for sure Christopher, after my late brother.

omg your family can hush. Where are you going to put the actual baby before he's born, anyway? He has to take up room! That is basically his job for now! I'll be sitting here staring daggers at your mom.

With you on the "have a unique name, like it quite a bit" front. And also A+ for seeing how these names sound when you both say them...my sister & her husband have recently changed their mind for their new little girl's name, and I haaaaate the new one. "It sounds so country" is a nice way of saying what I really want to say for that one ð¬



Reiko_ctu said:


> And yay single digit days remaining for me!! 99!! 4 weeks of work left phew!

Ahhhh! Feels so soon now!!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Hi all!! Ive been really bad about checking in. Havent had much to say. Baby room is painted pink and I spray painted some gold sparkly flowers on the wall. No name picked out yet!! Hubby and I are having a really hard time with it...nothing feels good enough. Although I keep going back to the name Quinley...really like that one.
> 
> As far as how Im feeling, I think this little girl likes to play tricks on me. I hadnt thrown up for almost two weeks and then all of a sudden threw up this morning. Cant believe Im 23 wks and this is still going on. Oh well, what can be done? I also still have to eat frequently, otherwise the baby definitely lets me know it with a bad nausea-empty stomach feeling. Ive been loving vinegary salads lately!
> 
> All these names sound lovely! Cheluzal-I actually really like Rigley for a boy. One of our girls names is actually Ridley...just a one consonant difference!

I like Quinley! And the only reason I hesitate on Rigley for a boy is everyone might call him Rig and I am not feeling that! LOL
I'm such a brat about nicknames that I don't want a name that will never be called. Yes, people shorten, but for the most part I want a shorter name that can't be too easily shortened....bah...so hard.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel I thought you were set on your name!! You're throwing me for a loop lol!!

I was, I was!! I was set on a name before we got married!
Then hubs emails me some unique suggestions a couple day ago and 1 stood out and now I'm so torn. 

I am leaning more to the new one since it's less common. My original one isn't common but it's being heard here and there. I can't control that but I would like it to not be too common still years from now...lol.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> omg your family can hush. Where are you going to put the actual baby before he's born, anyway? He has to take up room! That is basically his job for now! I'll be sitting here staring daggers at your mom.
> 
> With you on the "have a unique name, like it quite a bit" front. And also A+ for seeing how these names sound when you both say them...my sister & her husband have recently changed their mind for their new little girl's name, and I haaaaate the new one. "It sounds so country" is a nice way of saying what I really want to say for that one

Aw, you're sweet. Thank you for that. :flower:
People at work keep saying I'm cute. 
I'm posting a picture of dress I wore today. Secretary says, "You're really stretching out those polka dots." I told her off good! I said I would put her on my bad list and don't need that negativity. She is a nice lady and was joking but I'm defensive about it. She said I was cute and I told her that's the only things she can say, lol.
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ChibiLena

You look beautiful chel! 

Happy 26 weeks to me and yay for single digits as well!!! Time is starting to run now!


----------



## KittenLifter

Eee happy 26 weeks Chibi!



cheluzal said:


> I'm posting a picture of dress I wore today. Secretary says, "You're really stretching out those polka dots." I told her off good! I said I would put her on my bad list and don't need that negativity. She is a nice lady and was joking but I'm defensive about it. She said I was cute and I told her that's the only things she can say, lol.

PEOPLE. That dress is super cute & you're super cute in it. End of story.

I am totally in the "in an ideal world, randos wouldn't comment on other people's bodies" camp. But I still like the occasional "you look great" or similar.


Although speaking of bodies, my little gym (which I loooove) does measurements biweekly, but only if you request them (a lot of folks get uncomfortable about it, so everyone gets to do what works best for them if it's opt-in). Did measurements for the first time since early December today, and I am getting a lot of mileage out of my Sweet Gains and am honestly having a super fun time seeing how my body is shifting around. Plus, this little fish basically partied all through class today. I got squats and bench presses AND baby dancing! Yessss.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 26 weeks chi!!! 
Cheluzal you look beautiful!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 26 weeks Chibi! 

Chel you look fantastic. Your family need to shut up tbh.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I felt better yesterday after looking in the mirror and sucking in my bump XD It's actually not gigantic when I don't let it all hang out... phew lolol!!


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks everyone! My husband tells me I'm beautiful and he's should be all that matters. He admitted he never really found anything attractive about a pregnant woman--but now I'm his, so he gets it. 

He's really coming around to having a kid. We're older (40 and 47) so he's had a long time to accept not being a dad. Then I come and turn his world upside-down, lol.

It's 7pm here and I'm pooped. Work is fine but I just can't sleep well. Fall asleep on couch and after I drag upstairs and brush teeth I get insomnia. Ugh. 1-2 pee trips and waking too early is kicking my butt.


----------



## ChibiLena

I hear you on the pee trips chel. And after, I can't fall back asleep properly! So annoying!


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> He's really coming around to having a kid. We're older (40 and 47) so he's had a long time to accept not being a dad. Then I come and turn his world upside-down, lol.

ahhh cute older dads <3

(My husband is 45 and will almost certainly be 46 once this kid gets out. He didn't realize he wanted kids until his late 30s, and kinda figured that ship had sailed, unless he somehow happened to meet a 30-year-old who wanted kids with him? And, uh, we started dating when I was 29. He also went grey in his teens and we are already wondering how long it'll be before someone calls him grandpa.)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Had my GTT this morning ladies. 

Absolute nightmare trying to get the bloods. I'm bruised and achy now. But I should know in a couple of days if I passed or not. 

Picked up the painting supplies this morning. Biiiiiiig tin of white paint (previous owners painted the room a really dark blue. Whyyyy!?) and some tester pots. So that my and hubs sorted for the day. 

Hopefully we can get it painted in the next few days and not kill each other :haha:

I've also started drinking squash with water instead of diet lemonade and tbh I feel great. I know squash isn't the good for you, but the water has to be better than the lemonade. I'm drinking a lot more now, and I feel more hydrated. I'm quite proud of myself.


----------



## ricschick

Good plan broken I often drink diet lemonade instead to and I never used to before I always drank squash so I need to get back to drinking squash! Im rubbish at drinking water!! 

How was the drink they give you for the GTT test? Im worried it will make me feel sick. 
Good luck with the nursery! The baby will eventually go in with joanie so I may just update her room slightly once baby is here but tbo its already a nursery so I dont have to do much. Our pram came today!!! Its trally nice Im very happy with it!!


----------



## Wicky78

I'm super behind on this, but Viera, I love the name you've chosen. It's such an elegant name, though not used very often now. And you have nickname options if you want them.

Chel, I'm with everyone else... you look like a perfect pregnant lady in that polka dot dress. You can tell everyone, especially your mom, to back off :haha: 

Kitten - as for the older dads, my DW is 56 and is very excited about being a FTM with me. I am certain people will think she's grandma, but she and I have talked about it and we're both okay with that, as long as our baby doesn't get upset by it. DW went grey several years ago, so pretty much ever since we started dating, people have assumed she is my mom. But she doesn't want to color her hair just to please other people, so we both manage with the weird looks when we tell people that she's my wife, not my mom. Like many of us older first time parents, DW is sure that she wouldn't have been ready to be a parent 10 or 20 years ago, so the timing is great for her. I'm just so excited to see how happy she is about the whole thing!

Mrsstrezy, I am so sorry to hear you're still feeling green. I have been in the same boat but have noticed it's starting to get better. I hope you feel better soon!

Broken, I hear you on the intense paint colors. Our "office" is Pepto-Bismol pink and I am dreading ever having to paint it because that bright pink will definitely seep through any color. And it's such a tiny room that the color is really overwhelming! Good luck with the painting. Are you using the white as a sort of primer or as the base color? Whenever we get around to painting our pink room, I think I might use Kilz as a primer to save on the extra coats of paint. But since that won't be baby's room, we can cross that bridge later! :winkwink:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I used to drink cola constantly and then switched to lemonade. Now water with squash. Baby steps haha. 

The drink was okay tbh. It doesn't taste nice, but I didn't feel sick. I was worried too with not having eaten for ages but all good! 

Oh Wicky! The blue isn't the worst of it. The *morons* that lived here before us decided the best thing to do was paint a St George flag... on the wall... in DARK RED. It will not cover. It's had 2 coats of white so far and still showing through. We're just using white as a primer. We're going to paint it green I think. But I'm gunna have to find a big poster or something to cover this bloody flag. It's huge as well. Absolutely ruins the room.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies...how are you drinking squash? Or maybe what you call squash is not what I call squash lol. 
We painted the baby&#8217;s room last week, it&#8217;s grey. I&#8217;m going to accent it with white and pink. I just finished printing off some cute sayings and framed them. I bought a fluffy rug and new curtains. I just want to get it all set up!
I&#8217;m delaying myself washing all her clothes and stuff as I know it&#8217;s way too early but nesting is starting to take over. 
I&#8217;m going to start taking some prenatal yoga to get things ready and have started on my squat routine to strengthen my legs as I&#8217;ve been lazy as sh$t the past month lol. 
I had a follow up scan from 20 weeks as the tech couldn&#8217;t get good pics of her spine so now I&#8217;m freakin out that there was an issue because she took a 1000 pics it seemed. 
I hope everyone is doing well aside from the exhaustion and sore bodies.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ready what we call squash is like... juice you dilute with water. I don't know any other names for it. It's just squash haha. 

I have heartburn. Yaaay(!) it begins. I had it sooooo bad with DS, but he proved the old wives tale true by having a lot of hair.


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh noooo Broken. I want to say "hope it's not too bad" or "hope it doesn't last" but I, uh...May isn't TOO far away, right?

ricschick, FWIW the glucose drink I had for my GTT last week was surprisingly okay. Shockingly sweet, but it tasted like flat Sprite/7UP (lemon-lime). I had to chuckle at the line on the bottle that said "Chill for palatability." It was WAY less weird ingredient-wise than most of what I looked up online; I've heard a variety of experiences with these.

I mean, I was RIPPED on sugar for a while afterwards...but all this talk here made me look up my results online and even with feeling like I could see through time, still came back negative for GD!



Wicky78 said:


> Kitten - as for the older dads, my DW is 56 and is very excited about being a FTM with me. I am certain people will think she's grandma, but she and I have talked about it and we're both okay with that, as long as our baby doesn't get upset by it. DW went grey several years ago, so pretty much ever since we started dating, people have assumed she is my mom. But she doesn't want to color her hair just to please other people, so we both manage with the weird looks when we tell people that she's my wife, not my mom. Like many of us older first time parents, DW is sure that she wouldn't have been ready to be a parent 10 or 20 years ago, so the timing is great for her. I'm just so excited to see how happy she is about the whole thing!

Ah this makes me smile so much! :D Enthusiastic, excited parents are the best any of us can hope for, I think!



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Oh Wicky! The blue isn't the worst of it. The *morons* that lived here before us decided the best thing to do was paint a St George flag... on the wall... in DARK RED. It will not cover. It's had 2 coats of white so far and still showing through. We're just using white as a primer. We're going to paint it green I think. But I'm gunna have to find a big poster or something to cover this bloody flag. It's huge as well. Absolutely ruins the room.

Can't stop chuckling about this!! Maybe it's time for wallpaper to make a comeback...


Ready, all this squash talk finally made me google (my first thought was...like...a zucchini/courgette? what are you all up to over there)... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squash_(drink)

This sounds delicious and I want them now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready Im sure all is ok with the scan!! I guess they are just covering all their bases to make sure its not their fault if you need another scan. My 20 week one was so ridiculously long I was so nervous. But she just got tons of pictures to make sure she got the good ones. Its probably more pressure on the tech when its a follow up scan... they dont want to blow it and have you end up with a third!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Has anyone seen the latest pics of Kate Middleton&#8217;s bump? She&#8217;s due before us and it&#8217;s barely there! I feel huuuge after looking at them!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I haven't seen it Reiko. But I don't keep up with the royals haha. I'm sure they make her wear Spanx or something though to keep it in. She's always so flipping tiny when preg. 

Well 3 coats later and the unholy red is as gone as it's going to get. I'm quite pleased, it's barely noticeable now. And the walls are fairly white too. Testers going on tonight but we're pretty sure which one we want. Only problem is... it's a bathroom paint, not a normal emulsion. Heck!! We're still going to get it if that's what we decide tho, I'm sure it won't make a difference... right?

Hope everyone is feeling good today! I had my 25 week app with Bitch Midwife, who lived up to her name massively. Asked if I had any questions, then told me to ask my consultant. And was generally morngy and bitchy. Had a nice chat with another midwife about an email they both received for a good 5 mins while me and hubs were just sat there. 
Woman is ruining appointments for me. I dislike her so much.


----------



## Wicky78

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Oh Wicky! The blue isn't the worst of it. The *morons* that lived here before us decided the best thing to do was paint a St George flag... on the wall... in DARK RED. It will not cover. It's had 2 coats of white so far and still showing through. We're just using white as a primer. We're going to paint it green I think. But I'm gunna have to find a big poster or something to cover this bloody flag. It's huge as well. Absolutely ruins the room.

Oh, my! That sounds like a nightmare for painting. I was glad to see that three coats of paint made it mostly be gone... but geez! Maybe they decided to move out because they were tired of the flag and didn't want to have to deal with painting over it :haha: My pink room doesn't seem so crazy, now!

Oh, and don't worry about the bathroom paint. It just means it will hold up to moisture and cleaning better than regular paint does. It shouldn't look any different on the walls or cause any extra headaches for you with painting, other than that the cost might be a bit higher per container.


----------



## Wicky78

Reiko_ctu said:


> Has anyone seen the latest pics of Kate Middletons bump? Shes due before us and its barely there! I feel huuuge after looking at them!!

After you posted, I had to go look. She barely looks pregnant and must be getting into the 3rd tri already! I am not showing much, but a) I'm at least 4 weeks behind her (end of May due date), b) I was a big girl, to begin with, and c) I'm a FTM. She is so tiny when not pregnant, I would expect her to pop early and be very obviously pregnant by now, especially on child #3! An article that accompanied the pictures said she usually wears clothes that hide her bump, but I don't think that really explains why she's so tiny... and people are thinking she might be having twins?! Seriously?! Their publicity people have denied the twin thing, though.


----------



## Wicky78

KittenLifter said:


> Ready, all this squash talk finally made me google (my first thought was...like...a zucchini/courgette? what are you all up to over there)... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squash_(drink)
> 
> This sounds delicious and I want them now.

I was confused, too, thinking it was some sort of vegetable-infused water. Thanks for sharing the link - it was enlightening. I, too, would like some, especially the low/no sugar kind! Way more fun than water or diet Powerade (sports drink) cut with 1/2 water.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> cheluzal said:
> 
> 
> He's really coming around to having a kid. We're older (40 and 47) so he's had a long time to accept not being a dad. Then I come and turn his world upside-down, lol.
> 
> ahhh cute older dads <3
> 
> (My husband is 45 and will almost certainly be 46 once this kid gets out. He didn't realize he wanted kids until his late 30s, and kinda figured that ship had sailed, unless he somehow happened to meet a 30-year-old who wanted kids with him? And, uh, we started dating when I was 29. He also went grey in his teens and we are already wondering how long it'll be before someone calls him grandpa.)Click to expand...

Cute. We met when I was 39. Never imagined it'd take that long, but I refused to settle. He has a little grey on sides but we both look younger than we are (I think).
But he's a super sweetie! Sent me an email today just saying how proud he was of me and all I've been through and how I'll be a great mommy. Said he loved me so friggin much and still found me sexy. :blush::dance:


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Good plan broken I often drink diet lemonade instead to and I never used to before I always drank squash so I need to get back to drinking squash! Im rubbish at drinking water!!
> 
> How was the drink they give you for the GTT test? Im worried it will make me feel sick.

I already did it twice and I was super worried. I have very picky taste buds, and I pushed it back twice due to my HG.
I thought it was yummy! I got orange and it was just like Sunkist to me.


----------



## cheluzal

DECOR: I'm not painting. Gosh I wish we could but it stresses me out and is messy. We're doing sticky decals I found on Amazon. Nursery is going to be race cars and I ordered a checkered valance and checkered stripe for around room. Kid's name above cribs, cars lamp, and my husband's diecast model cars on little shelves on the big wall.

BELLY BUTTONS: Whose is still an innie? Mine is but it's very very tiny and shallow now, lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Squash does sound satisfying and so much better than what I was imagining lol. 
As for Kate Middleton she looks incredibly tiny for 3rd tri. She does have a long torso and is super skinny on a normal day so I guess that helps. I feel absolutely massive. I&#8217;m only 5&#8217;1 and therefore have next to no torso and look about 38 wks pg. 
Thanks Reiko for talking me down! I just can&#8217;t help but worry, I just want to know all will be ok.


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> BELLY BUTTONS: Whose is still an innie? Mine is but it's very very tiny and shallow now, lol.

Mine, ish! It started creating its own awning sometime in December (like, the top popped, and everything else stayed, kinda), and there are certain positions or things I do that make it clear it's only a matter of time. I remember way more often these days that that's where MY umbilical cord used to be. So wild!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel that sound awesome for babys room! I wish we could have done that but it so desperately needed painting we had to do it. We have plans for pictures we want to put up and bunting with baby's name on it as well. 

I'm like Kitten with the belly button awning. If I lie down and breath in deeply though, it's gone, it's an outie then haha. 

Day 3 of painting. Colour going on today. Then I will be doing the woodwork alone tomorrow (hopefully, I am worried about fumes) and then it should all be done!! I'm so ready for it to be done. I'm tired and achy and sick of looking at those walls now. 

I didn't get a call about my GTT yesterday. If I get to the end of today I'm going to relax and assume I passed.


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal that sounds lovely ! Thats what I did with Joanies room, when we moved in it was all freshly painted white so I did an animal theme with wall stickers il put a pic on later I think its really affective and easier to change! 

RnW Im the same Im 51 and so look really pregnant!!! Im going to be huge come 40 weeks!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

My belly button is still an innie but really shallow at this point. I wonder if it's going to pop though as it never did in my first pregnancy, just kind of stretched out.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah kate Middleton is definitely not having twins lol. As it is I&#8217;m sure she won&#8217;t have more than a 6 lb baby with that little bump!

My belly button is getting flat! It&#8217;s hurting too. Like stretching at the top. 

Since we are having another girl we don&#8217;t have to do anything to the nursery. It has grey and coral walls with white cloud decals and black and white accents. I&#8217;m glad because it saves us quite a bit of money. Maternity leave will be tight for the year, it never was before but this time we have a private school payment and a van payment we never had before!! I&#8217;m going to have to pause our resp and rrsp contributions for the year that I&#8217;m off. I noticed a lot of my girl clothes are wearing thin so I&#8217;ll have to get some new clothes eventually. Newborn stuff should be ok.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also, if you&#8217;re not opposed to homeopathics I thought I&#8217;d share my secret labour weapon with you guys :) 

https://well.ca/products/mederi-ez-birth_102832.html

My midwife recommended it to me. And everyone I know who has taken it has not gone overdue. Seriously, 100% so far. My SIL took it for her first baby and he was a few days early, and didn&#8217;t with her 2nd and 3rd and they were both overdue. I didn&#8217;t take it with my first and she was a week late and did with my 2nd and she was 2 weeks early. 

So I plan on doing it again starting at 37 weeks and a small dose of epo and then raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## ricschick

Ive never heard of that before interested to see if it works for you! Is it all natural stuff? I do the raspberry leaf tea capsules and I think I do the epo I cant remember lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko-I&#8217;m intrigued by that. I will start at 37 weeks with natural induction (acupuncture and herbal supplements) with my chiro and ND. I do not want care to be transferred and forced in to a hospital so I&#8217;m game for anything!


----------



## ChibiLena

Had an appointent at the clinic where I will give birth today. They require you to have three appointments there before delivery. What can I say, baby's head is already starting to engage! It felt like it to me but didn't have anything to compare it to. My last labour was a 48h back labour which ended in C-section. Most likely because my son's head was so big and he was malpresented. :/ This baby's head is measuring very reasonable in comparison and he is in a good position already. So thrilled! Means that I have to go to the bathroom every hour at the moment though. &#128514; But I will take it for a more comfortable birth experience.


----------



## cheluzal

We had our house repainted at the start of pregnancy so all walls are nice and new. Because our guest bed has to be in the nursery's corner, I don't want too much decor or I feel crowded and claustrophobic. I love less-is-more with decorating.

I have to see how long they will let me go over due date. I'll be 41 at birth and specialist at scans suggested they might not let me go over a week, but if baby and I are fine, why the heck not? He will come when ready. I so don't want to be induced!

I'm due on 18th but my MIL passed on the 24th and hubby wants our baby born then. I would think conflict of interest but I think he wants a happy birth to replace the sad death. *shrug*


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chel- not a lot of drs here will let mamas over 40 go past 40 wks as they believe placenta starts to deteriorate quickly after. I&#8217;m not at all about intervention so natural techniques is where I&#8217;m headed. Anyone that I know who has been induced at the hospital said it&#8217;s hard labour...I mean it&#8217;s all hard but contractions are on top of each other so no rest time.


----------



## ricschick

Natural labour is definitely easier than induced as in when they put you on the hormone drip to increase contractions its much more painful than natural contractions, if they just brake your waters like with my last labour it was better as contractions come naturally after ( well they did for me anyway) I worry about going over to much incase the baby is too big for me to give birth to.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That would definitely be my biggest worry about going overdue too. Big baby. I had a friend who just had a 10 lb son, 10 days over. She got him out though lol!!

For me with GD every week in could mean a big girl so I&#8217;m not anxious to keep her in once I hit 39 weeks. Although I am good controlling my sugars so she should be normal size. I&#8217;ll definitely start prepping my body at 37 weeks though. Eek we are really close to third tri now ladies, hopefully it doesn&#8217;t crawl and goes quickly and we have our babes in our arms soon!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also for me I&#8217;ve had precipitous (under 5 hrs) labour both times, first was induced second was natural, and I found them the same tbh. But the majority I have heard that we&#8217;re induced said it was way worse than natural. Hm.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Chel- not a lot of drs here will let mamas over 40 go past 40 wks as they believe placenta starts to deteriorate quickly after. Im not at all about intervention so natural techniques is where Im headed. Anyone that I know who has been induced at the hospital said its hard labour...I mean its all hard but contractions are on top of each other so no rest time.

That's my fear...more painful contractions due to induction. I detest pain!
I have to do the NST band every week starting at 36 to check placenta and blood flow, etc...we shall see...if they won't give me even half a week over, I pray he comes on time!!!
Definitely wanting epidural.

I'm not too concerned about size. I was 6 pounds and hubs was in the 7's so a big baby would probably be an anomaly....we shall see. Just want to meet the little dude and be DONE with being pregnant already, lol!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I think I'm the only woman ever who doesn't want baby to come until his due date or after :haha: 

But that's only because that's when hubs has booked all his leave around and it will be virtually impossible for him to move it, even if bubs is early so I need him to hang tight until the 14th. 

Also I'm in the double digits club now! Yay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 26 weeks Broken! Happy 27 Reiko!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay double digits broken!! Hopefully baby cooperates with your husbands leave!

Ok, so I had the weirdest movement this morning. Baby was like, vibrating for like 10 seconds. Has anyone ever had anything like that?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 27 weeks Reiko. Nearly 3rd tri!! 

I haven't had that movement no, it sounds a bit alarming though. I have a baby that somersaults A LOT! Hubs got to sit and watch my tummy move and jump this morning which was lovely. Ofc when he went to feel Nev just stopped completely :haha:

The room is finished!!! All the woodwork is done and it's all done now. I'm so hecking pleased! So we went on a bit of an ebay spend this morning and got the play mat, infant rocker chair thingy, Moses basket stand, pram liner and a clothes bundle. Such a huge relief to have the bigger stuff bought now. I'm much more relaxed now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I haven&#8217;t had anything like that either. Could it have been hiccups maybe?
I&#8217;ve had Lots of rolling and flipping and stretching sideways. 
Broken that&#8217;s great that the room is done. I have to keep myself from buying stuff as I don&#8217;t need anything lol. We did set up the stroller this weekend so dd could use it when we were away for the weekend. It&#8217;s lovely to maneuver and open/collapse. 
Anyone have wicked reflux? If so, how are you combating it? I&#8217;m in pain all the time from it but unsure what to take. I should probably just ask my MW.


----------



## cheluzal

So the NST placenta/baby stress test I have to do weekly because of my age starts at 32, not 36 or 38, per specialist! ARG
It's the same day every stinking week and I'm really trying not to be late to my first class (10am) so those kids don't keep getting behind. Mondays work best for my curriculum but of course the first Monday has no appointment/doc available. I'm asking him next time if we can push it back just one little week, lol. 

Saw chiropractor for adjustment. Standard aches and pains. I'm getting a prenatal massage on the 22nd!

Now off to Amazon to order checkered decal for around entire room!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko, I have no idea! Closest thing I can think of would be hiccups.


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> I have to see how long they will let me go over due date. I'll be 41 at birth and specialist at scans suggested they might not let me go over a week, but if baby and I are fine, why the heck not? He will come when ready. I so don't want to be induced!

I am so curious about how this varies based on provider. We have friends with a 2-year-old; she went over a week+, and was having a midwife-attended hospital birth, but one of the "just checking" ultrasounds she had after 40 weeks was with a super judgy OB who announced "I NEVER let my ladies go over 40 weeks." Well, good for you, grumpypants.



Reiko_ctu said:


> That would definitely be my biggest worry about going overdue too. Big baby. I had a friend who just had a 10 lb son, 10 days over. She got him out though lol!!

Ha, same! Our friend just had a baby, nearly 10 pounds, 11 days over, and it sounds like she pretty much breezed through labor (and she's 39, first kid). She assembled a hell of a support team and gave them all embroidery kits "so you won't have to stare at me the whole time." Her partner is pretty much levitating from glee in the first pictures. I am taking a lot of inspiration from these stories!



BrokenfoREVer said:


> I think I'm the only woman ever who doesn't want baby to come until his due date or after :haha:

I am so there with you. Hang on, little tomato! I am in no rush, as long as they're out by 42 weeks (if they're born outside 37-42 weeks, we risk out of homebirth).



Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok, so I had the weirdest movement this morning. Baby was like, vibrating for like 10 seconds. Has anyone ever had anything like that?

Something very much like this happened for a few seconds, maybe multiple times, recently! Super weird. I am getting SUCH a bigger variety of movements these days!


All is generally calm over here, except I finally had my ding-dang flu shot yesterday, and then the DTaP (I think? or Tdap? too many cryptic acronyms) at the midwife today. My deltoids are sore. :( But I'm not as achy/grumpy as I remember from the other few flu shots I've had. So. Little victory?


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 26 weeks Broken, happy 27 weeks Reiko and happy 27 weeks to me! Third trimester is just around the corner now!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Rnw I have heartburn/reflux pretty much every night now. It's manageable but like you I don't know what to take. No use asking my midwife, she'll probably tell me to ask my consultant like she did with EVERY other question I had last week. 

Can y'all tell I don't like her very much... I'm so so so so glad she doesn't work on labour ward and I won't have to deal with her when bubs comes. I'd have to request a different midwife. No way would I deal with her all the way through. 

Happy week milestones ladies!! So close to 3rd tri now.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko when you have GD do they let you go over? 

Cheluzal I wouldnt count on the fact you two were small to average size babies that you wont have a bigger baby! I was 6lb 6 and dh was around 7 lbs and Ive had 9lb babies lol.


----------



## ricschick

Broken glad you finished painting!! Im dying to paint my bedroom but I no I physically cant at the moment and dh hates decorating!! Lol so it will have to wait. Its a relief isnt it when you get stuff in for bubs! Were doing pretty well so far only a few more bits to get. I bought a white swinging crib on Saturday Ive always loved them so I thought Id get one this time!! 

Oh and happy 26/27 weeks girls times flying now huh!! 

I think I have sciatica I have a constant cramp like feeling in my left bum cheek its not nice!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricschick if you have controlled blood sugars thru diet and exercise they will let you go as long as a normal pregnancy. Unfortunately the OB&#8217;s here jump pretty quickly to insulin in which case they do induce early... based on placenta deterioration and fears of a big baby. I&#8217;ve always succeeded with diet and exercise. 

We&#8217;re most of your kiddos the same weight? My girls were both 7.12 although born 3 weeks gestation apart! I&#8217;m hoping my body just grows that size of baby and when she gets that big she&#8217;ll be born!!

Also that does sound like sciatica :/ sorry!! Maybe try a chiropractor to see if a hip adjustment helps!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I wanted a swinging crib but hubs was not on board. He also vetoed the co sleeper crib I wanted. He's very paranoid. He's still not 100% on board with me wanting a water birth (he thinks bub can/might drown) but he knows it's my body and my choice.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken maybe he&#8217;ll go for the co sleeper crib once he realizes no one is sleeping without it lol XD

We did a bassinet with my first for about 6 weeks and then just brought her into our bed. Which honestly neither of us was a huge fan of but we slept. Then we sidecarred the big crib straight from the beginning with our second and honestly it was amazing! I&#8217;m so happy to do that again!!


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> I am so curious about how this varies based on provider. We have friends with a 2-year-old; she went over a week+, and was having a midwife-attended hospital birth, but one of the "just checking" ultrasounds she had after 40 weeks was with a super judgy OB who announced "I NEVER let my ladies go over 40 weeks." Well, good for you, grumpypants.

We know babies vary so I don't see why sticking to 40 exactly is prudent, unless complications. The baby will come when fully baked, lol. We shall see.
There is one dude in the practice who is super cool and I have a lot scheduled with him...I really hope he's on call when I go in labor.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Cheluzal I wouldnt count on the fact you two were small to average size babies that you wont have a bigger baby! I was 6lb 6 and dh was around 7 lbs and Ive had 9lb babies lol.

BOO! Take it back, lol! I read that parents' size was a general guesstimation of baby. Of course there are exceptions but I hope not to be one of them!
My mom was small and me and brother were both 6 pounds.

RE: bum pain. I get that! Only in the left cheek kind of near the top. It doesn't shoot down leg or anything. Chiro implicated it was bursa, and related more to hips. 
I turned my leg pillow more horizontal instead of going down legs and it has helped a lot with night pain. Chiro also said sleep with cold pack on hip.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko all my babies have gotten bigger , although Jamie was the biggest but I think that was because he was a boy. 
Ellie 37+6 613
Emma 41+1. 82
Lucy 39+6 810
Jamie 39+2 91.5
Joanie 40+5 91. 

Cheluzal yeah its awful mine travels all down my legs it feels like its in my bones!! Im going to try and walk a bit more as I no exercise can help it but it would be easier if it wasnt so cold here at the moment !! &#128555; cant wait to get out of boots and leggings and put on a dress and flip flops!! 

Broken thats so cute that he worries so much!! Bless him!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko we already bought the Moses basket haha. Stuck with it now. We will manage. 

Ricschick it's cute but exasperating because he acts like he knows better than me and I'm like... see the 6 yr old... I did that. I'm pretty sure I know what I'm on about :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick how have you carried such big babies? You are small...that makes me nervous! Lol I feel like I&#8217;m massive this go around and even though baby was weighing on track last week for 25 weeks I have this fear she is going to be huge. As long as her head isn&#8217;t massive I can handle the fat lol. 
Anyone having baby kick you in your &#8216;Southern Hemisphere&#8217;?? Haha Baby rotates from lying sideways to being breech and feels like she&#8217;s kicking my lady parts. It&#8217;s is the weirdest feeling. 
Ricschick I hear ya on the looking forward to nice weather. We are in the midst of a 15cm snow dump after a weekend filled with snow. I love Canada but I hate our winters!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW I haven't had any kicks there... yet! But I have had kicks to my very full bladder that make feeeze and think I'm going to just wet myself right there and then. 

Im pretty sure my plancenta is to the left side of my uterus at the front, because I only ever feel his kicks on the right side (my right) and I never feel anything the other side, even if I'm laid on my left. I can't quiet tell which way up he is yet though, but I'm pretty sure he's not transverse. 

I'm with everyone on being over the cold. I'm ready for warmer weather where I can break out the tank tops and shorts. 
Also I'm sick of people telling me I don't have enough layers on. I run hot anyway and I walk a mile to school and a mile home twice a day. If I wore a big coat like everyone else I'd faint or something. Leave me and my hoodie alone. That hoodie saw me right to the end of my preg with DS and he was born in December! I promise I'm not cold. I'm comfortable. 

/end rant. Sorry :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken why is anyone telling you how to dress? My ds is 14 and refuses to wear his coat so I&#8217;ve stopped nagging. That being said I&#8217;m his mother...why is anyone telling you as an adult how to dress? I can&#8217;t fathom it.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It's a grandma at school. She's a lovely lady and I really do like her. But by heck does she nag me about wearing a proper coat :/

I laugh it off with her, but it does low key annoy me. My own mother gave up on the coat nagging around the same age as your DS. I'm a warm person. I don't need a massive coat that makes me feel claustrophobic and faint.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Reiko all my babies have gotten bigger , although Jamie was the biggest but I think that was because he was a boy.
> Ellie 37+6 613
> Emma 41+1. 82
> Lucy 39+6 810
> Jamie 39+2 91.5
> Joanie 40+5 91.
> 
> Cheluzal yeah its awful mine travels all down my legs it feels like its in my bones!! Im going to try and walk a bit more as I no exercise can help it but it would be easier if it wasnt so cold here at the moment !! &#128555; cant wait to get out of boots and leggings and put on a dress and flip flops!!

See? Your first was smaller, so my first can be, too, rofl!

We're back in the high 70's/low 80's in Florida! I HATE cold, hate leggings, hate boots, hate layering...glad to be back in cute dresses and sandals.


----------



## cheluzal

My son's head was always to my right (above appendix) in all scans. I really mostly only feel kicking in the right. He likes throwing his feet over his head so who knows what I'm feeling.

He's pretty low but no bladder/cervix kicks. Just glad he's not crushing ribs.
If I'm on my right side he goes nuts, especially at bedtime. Sorry, kid--I have to breathe.

Belly check today: strong heart and all is well. I'm 156, up 6 pounds from last month. No one says a word so I guess it's fine and in range. It's ALL belly! Next visit I get to do the glucose test--again. Oh, the joys of being "old."


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Did I recall someone saying they were having a few painful contractions?

I've never had any pain until I was in labour, my braxton hicks are just super weird feeling and make it a bit hard to breathe.

But twice today I had really painful labour contractions that lasted about 2 minutes until I changed positions! One this afternoon and one tonight, both while I was driving. Random! Hopefully doesn't happen again. Reminded me of the pain of labour and made me less excited to get to May lol.


----------



## ChibiLena

I felt baby boy hiccup for the first time today...in my butt, hahaha, hilarious feeling.


----------



## Wicky78

Reiko_ctu said:


> Did I recall someone saying they were having a few painful contractions?
> 
> I've never had any pain until I was in labour, my braxton hicks are just super weird feeling and make it a bit hard to breathe.
> 
> But twice today I had really painful labour contractions that lasted about 2 minutes until I changed positions! One this afternoon and one tonight, both while I was driving. Random! Hopefully doesn't happen again. Reminded me of the pain of labour and made me less excited to get to May lol.

Oh boy, that does not sound fun, Reiko! I haven't had any braxton hicks yet, but I have heard that sometimes they can be painful, even if they are usually mild. I hope that they weren't too distracting while you were trying to drive!


----------



## Wicky78

ReadynWaiting said:


> Anyone have wicked reflux? If so, how are you combating it? Im in pain all the time from it but unsure what to take. I should probably just ask my MW.

YES!!! I have terrible acid reflux. It started as soon as I got pregnant, so I've been taking 150 mg Zantac (Ranitidine) 1 or 2 times per day. It helps a lot unless I eat something too spicy or acidic. I checked with my OB when it started and that's what she recommended. I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## Wicky78

ricschick said:


> Natural labour is definitely easier than induced as in when they put you on the hormone drip to increase contractions its much more painful than natural contractions, if they just brake your waters like with my last labour it was better as contractions come naturally after ( well they did for me anyway)

Oh geez, you ladies are making me nervous. LOL! Because of my health issues, my OB has already said they will induce at 39 weeks unless baby needs to be born sooner (or I go into labor on my own). I am not very optimistic that I'll start labor naturally before then, so I was expecting to be induced. But I am nervous about the added pain of the contractions when induced. My sister started labor naturally and then it slowed, so they gave her medications to speed it up and she was in agony. Then they said it was too fast and gave her something else to slow it down and that made her feel even worse. I really, really hope that doesn't happen to me! :nope:


----------



## Wicky78

ChibiLena said:


> I felt baby boy hiccup for the first time today...in my butt, hahaha, hilarious feeling.

What did THAT feel like? hahahaha I don't even know what the hiccups will feel like, let alone in my butt :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Also I'm in the double digits club now! Yay!

I think Ricschick and I are the only ones in triple digits still, and tomorrow, she will be in double digits. I have a whole week to go until double digits. I guess my baby is the "baby" of the group in terms of due date! It's kind of nice, though, to be able to see what I can expect in the next week or two from the other ladies in the group who are a bit ahead of me.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've felt movements in my butt before haha. It feels a bit like a muscle spasm. I also feel kicks really high in my belly, above where my uterus is. I think baby is kicking straight upwards. It's still weird tho. 

I had meds to speed up/strengthen my contractions after about 6 hours of natural labour where I had pushed for over an hour without being fully dilated. (Midwife thought I was, left me have at it, checked again and oops only 9cm stop pushing please!) 
I don't remember the med contractions being more painful but they were fast. One on top of the next with little chance to breathe and recover in between. 

Don't be nervous first time ladies! I told myself I could do anything for a minute, no matter how painful and that helped me loads during labour. Yes it hurts, but it doesn't last forever and you can do it!!


----------



## ricschick

Reiko I no Im only 5ft1 lol my last mw said I was Made to give birth lol. 
Cheluzal ha ha Im sure your baby will be the perfect size for you! ( although my 1st was 2 weeks early &#128521;) 
Broken I get really high up kicks too! I said to dh I have no room left she will be coming out my mouth soon! Lol. 
Ive been getting a few bh too there just tight and uncomfortable!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well said Broken! For the first timers you really have to just focus on one contraction at a time. You do go in to a bit of a different head space so time doesn&#8217;t flow the same. This won&#8217;t really make sense until you are &#8216;in it&#8217;. For me it feels like waves...when a contraction starts you rise until you hit the crest and then you come down. It&#8217;s a visual for me to work through the contraction to be able to manage it. I don&#8217;t like to be touched, talked to, looked at lol during a contraction. Dh was like a wounded puppy the first couple times I snapped at him while he was rubbing my back during a contraction. My mom had to tell him it wasn&#8217;t personal just me trying to cope. The only time he&#8217;s allowed to touch me is to squeeze my hips or put pressure on my sacrum. I&#8217;m not looking forward to the pain/pressure but I&#8217;m getting excited to meet this little human.


----------



## KittenLifter

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Ricschick I wanted a swinging crib but hubs was not on board. He also vetoed the co sleeper crib I wanted. He's very paranoid. He's still not 100% on board with me wanting a water birth (he thinks bub can/might drown) but he knows it's my body and my choice.

Broken I just want to sit him down with some books and be like "it is all going to be just fine." Our paranoid friends (he's a giant nerd; she's a pediatrician; they did pretty much all possible testing when she was pregnant...CVS, amniocentesis, all the genetic testing...) coslept for exactly this reason: they read too many studies & felt safest with him in the room. Takes all kinds!



ReadynWaiting said:


> Anyone having baby kick you in your âSouthern Hemisphereâ?? Haha Baby rotates from lying sideways to being breech and feels like sheâs kicking my lady parts. Itâs is the weirdest feeling.

Extremely yes, but at least it's been startling more than anything else! Lots of wide eyes from me. Like, whoa, right, I forgot my cervix had another side, and you are definitely doing SOMETHING to it...



BrokenfoREVer said:


> I'm with everyone on being over the cold. I'm ready for warmer weather where I can break out the tank tops and shorts.
> Also I'm sick of people telling me I don't have enough layers on. I run hot anyway and I walk a mile to school and a mile home twice a day. If I wore a big coat like everyone else I'd faint or something. Leave me and my hoodie alone. That hoodie saw me right to the end of my preg with DS and he was born in December! I promise I'm not cold. I'm comfortable.
> 
> /end rant. Sorry :haha:

You have 50% more blood than usual! And all your capillaries and blood vessels are dilated anyway! There's the "shut up" reason and there are the science reasons. (My acupuncturist told me I had very good timing, because I'd be getting warmest during the cooler months, and wouldn't have to be miserable during the summer.)



cheluzal said:


> Belly check today: strong heart and all is well. I'm 156, up 6 pounds from last month. No one says a word so I guess it's fine and in range. It's ALL belly! Next visit I get to do the glucose test--again. Oh, the joys of being "old."

Another one! Heck. They're just jealous of all that wisdom.



ChibiLena said:


> I felt baby boy hiccup for the first time today...in my butt, hahaha, hilarious feeling.

can't stop giggling at this



Wicky78 said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Also I'm in the double digits club now! Yay!
> 
> I think Ricschick and I are the only ones in triple digits still, and tomorrow, she will be in double digits. I have a whole week to go until double digits. I guess my baby is the "baby" of the group in terms of due date! It's kind of nice, though, to be able to see what I can expect in the next week or two from the other ladies in the group who are a bit ahead of me.Click to expand...

I gotta say, though, as a May 28th baby myself, it's a really lovely time to be born!


----------



## KittenLifter

Oh, I have to get one whine out of my system: I thought the DTaP vaccine on Monday would just be a minor annoyance, and I'd feel fine the next day. NOPE. I got pretty much ALL the side effects except nausea: soreness at the injection site, full body aches, fever, headache (and an atrocious night of sleep, or not-sleep). Nooooot a good time.

But most of it was over within a day! And I'm very proud of my immune system for working so hard and making a bunch of antibodies I get to share with this person I haven't even met yet. This very active person who has started poking back a lot of the time...husband and I are sooo bad about going to sleep/getting up promptly, because we're so busy being fascinated.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh no I definitely didnt mean to scare anyone about labour! Honestly, its the most empowering experience and I love it. Obviously there are a lot of outcomes and no labour is perfect, but I fully believe that you as a woman were made to do it! And when you bring a baby into this world whether all natural at home or scheduled c-section or whatever, you did something awesome. 

Its super mental though. You really need to prepare your mind because anxiety can totally affect your labour (and can stall it and slow it down).


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I happened to notice rutabaga at the grocery store this week, I don&#8217;t know if they use growth hormones in them here or something but they&#8217;re masssivveee!! Lol (baby is the size of a rutabaga this week apparently)!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I agree with RnW and Reiko, labour is very mental, more so than physical I'd say. Your body knows what it needs to do, it's your mind that struggles with the lack on control I think. 

RnW I agree with your wave analogy. Contractions build, peak and fade like a wave and if you can get that idea in your head it's easier to hang on, because you know it's going to fade soon. Your world very much shrinks down to the next contraction. 
I'm very much like RnW, I don't want to be touched or comforted or anything during labour, just leave me to it. I'm not a touchy person anyway, so I'm hoping my hubs understands that and I don't need to rip his head off. 

Reiko is 100% right it is so empowering, no matter how your baby makes it into the world, you did that, your body made that new life and it's so amazing. 

Second or more time mamas, did you experience recognising your baby when they were born? 
When DS was born looking at him was like looking at an old friend. I 100% knew this person, even though I'd never seen him before. It was really strange but really nice at the same time. Anyone else?

Bit of humour, pretty sure baby had hiccups last night and DH got to feel. He finally found some nerves in his hands to feel this kid who can been seen from the outside now. I eyerolled so hard, but I'm glad he can finally feel his boy properly.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I agree with RnW and Reiko, labour is very mental, more so than physical I'd say. Your body knows what it needs to do, it's your mind that struggles with the lack on control I think.
> 
> RnW I agree with your wave analogy. Contractions build, peak and fade like a wave and if you can get that idea in your head it's easier to hang on, because you know it's going to fade soon. Your world very much shrinks down to the next contraction.
> I'm very much like RnW, I don't want to be touched or comforted or anything during labour, just leave me to it. I'm not a touchy person anyway, so I'm hoping my hubs understands that and I don't need to rip his head off.
> 
> Reiko is 100% right it is so empowering, no matter how your baby makes it into the world, you did that, your body made that new life and it's so amazing.
> 
> Second or more time mamas, did you experience recognising your baby when they were born?
> When DS was born looking at him was like looking at an old friend. I 100% knew this person, even though I'd never seen him before. It was really strange but really nice at the same time. Anyone else?
> 
> Bit of humour, pretty sure baby had hiccups last night and DH got to feel. He finally found some nerves in his hands to feel this kid who can been seen from the outside now. I eyerolled so hard, but I'm glad he can finally feel his boy properly.

Broken I didnt so much recognize dd but with my ds that passed (I had several losses previously) when I got pg I was doing Reiki and was told that he was a boy. Not sure who told me but it was a voice in my head while I was under. I was only about 7wks at the time. After I lost him he came to me during a reiki session and told me his sister was waiting to come and that he was holding her close until I was ready. This was last April. In all honesty I was getting to the point that I was done ttc and done with the heartache. Im not even sure how we conceived dd as we literally dtd once that month and It was at least a week before ov. I know the sperm can survive up to 7 days but it really shouldnt have happened due to timing. It did all line up and we couldnt be happier its just been a crazy process getting here.


----------



## ricschick

RnW thats lovely that he came to you!!! Baby was definitely meant to be!! 

I dont mind being touched in labour i tend to hold dh hand but I go into myself and for some reason I keep my eyes closed pretty much the whole time lol I Spose thats just my natural way of dealing with the pain. 
Ftm you will just slip into a way that helps you, best advice tho is try not to freak out if that makes sense as said above the pain is a very mental thing try not to be scared of it. Xx
Last night was cute dh put his hand on my belly in the middle of the night and she instantly kicked it! Then I could feel him feeling for her again. &#128151;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW that's beautiful. What a lovely experience. Your baby girl was definitely meant to be. 

Ricschick I kept my eyes closed too. I found it helped to deal with the "waves" of contractions. 
I had my mum with me with DS and she wasn't a touchy person so she'd hold my legs and stuff but no coddling, which was exactly what I needed tbh. So based on that I might just want DH hands but I certainly won't want him rubbing my back or anything like that.


----------



## cheluzal

*BH*: Dudettes, I've been getting these for several weeks now, mostly at night. Some are super intense. I'm sure more water will help. I was never a big liquid drinker and I'm trying but gah...it's a struggle. 

*Labor*: I had a kidney stone at 5 weeks and that was the worst pain I ever felt! Many say it's worse than labor so I hope so in my case...I survived stones; I can survive labor. I haaaate being touched when in pain but want hubs behind me, kind of holding me up. I am definitely seeking an epidural but really don't want to fight gravity on my back as much as possible. 

*Classes*: So hubs and I have an all-day free intensive training at the hospital tomorrow. I think it combines all the classes and ends with a tour of birthing suit. Our hospital really revamped it and is known for doing birth amazingly. I'm excited--I'm a nerd and love learning! Although I won't love not sleeping in and staying in my PJs for "Hobo Saturday."


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel I&#8217;ve heard about kidney stones being equivalent to labour so yeah you&#8217;ve probably experienced something similar!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chel I had kidney stones both with ds1 and dd1...I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s not in my future with this pg. They are def painful and horrible but different than labour. The difference is the progression of labour and the pressure as a result. I hear an epidural can make labour bearable so I hope this is the case for you. I&#8217;m a total chicken with the whole needle in the spine thing. I have great respect for women that have to have a c-section as it&#8217;s my worst nightmare.


----------



## cheluzal

Yeah, no liking needles at all but if the pain is that bad, I will push through it.
Informative class, going over basically every freaking thing and how it goes at my hospital. 7 hours, lol. 
Toured L&D and big nice suites. Everything private. We got to push the bell to sing the music to the hospital that a baby was born, ha. 

Now meeting in-laws for dinner to celebrate BIL's beating cancer...and I am pooped!! Will barely keep my eyes open tonight.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

FEeling down today ladies... I&#8217;ve had a few high blood sugars and am worrying I will have to go on insulin. I&#8217;m having a lot of trouble with self control :( If I do go on insulin my care will be transferred from mw to OB (our OB group is notoriously bad too) and I won&#8217;t be able to have my home birth. Gestational diabetes sucks so bad.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko I hope you feel better! I have no clue about GD but I hope you can manage it without insulin!! 
Cheluzal glad you had a nice tour! 

Sleep insomnia has kicked in! Getting to sleep is fine but if I should wake up my mind starts ticking then I cant get back to sleep its so annoying!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm glad the tour went went chel! And massive congratulations to your BIL. 

:hugs: Reiko. I hope you don't have to go on insulin, maybe it's just a blip and it'll come back into line. Stress affects sugar levels doesn't it? My dad is a Type 2 diabetic and his bloods go mad if he's under stress. 

Ricschick I'm with you on the insomnia. If I wake up to pee after 4 am, that's it. I'm up. I'm usually up before DH alarm at half 5 as well. I'm exhausted all the time haha

So it turns out the topic of my coat (or lack of) is popular at the school gates now and I'm getting a bit pissed off with it. I don't tell anyone else how to dress so why are my clothes getting the 3rd degree. I dread anyone bringing the weather up now (it's February in the north of England, what do you expect! Yes it's cold. Yes it's gunna stay cold for a few more weeks yet. This happens every yr, it's not a surprise) because I know it's going to lead to comments about me. 

Why is it so hard for people to mind their damn business.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko_ctu said:


> FEeling down today ladies... Ive had a few high blood sugars and am worrying I will have to go on insulin. Im having a lot of trouble with self control :( If I do go on insulin my care will be transferred from mw to OB (our OB group is notoriously bad too) and I wont be able to have my home birth. Gestational diabetes sucks so bad.

I had a discussion with my mw about this exactly a couple of weeks ago as my fear is having care transferred for ANYTHING. She said with GD you can make your own informed decision whether to transfer care or not. I havent read much about it yet as I have my glucose testing in a couple weeks and thus far dont have GD. I dont trust the OBs as much as I do the MW and frankly I will do anything in my power to avoid them having anything to do with this pregnancy. Can you discuss this with your MW? Tell her your concerns and that you are adamant about a home birth? As long as baby isnt in grave danger surely you can have his sugars tested by the dr shortly after birth?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-let people talk, it&#8217;s their shit not yours. Do these people have nothing better going on in their lives than to discuss you not wearing a coat? If you were sending your kids under dressed and they were freezing that&#8217;s maybe a discussion to be had. Otherwise, smile, wave and in your head tell them &#8216;to go f$&@ themselves&#8217; Lol.


----------



## ricschick

Wow broken they really must have nothing better to do!!! If your warm enough who cares what they think!!


----------



## cheluzal

Oof, I am not feeling good today.
I culdn't get to sleep as quickly as I'd hoped last night but have been having BH all morning! Combined with round ligament pain and I am miserable.

I read babies, especially boys, hit a growth spurt at 26 (he testicles are descending, lol) but dang, my ute is really getting a workout. 
Missed church and still in bed. I'm sure it will resolve in a few days, but dang...is it May yet??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

THANKs ladies for the encouragement. Ready I feel my mw group are really against having any risk factors at all... I guess it is their right to transfer you if they want to. But I will talk to her about it on wed at my 28 week apt.

But at this point Id settle for a hospital birth and mw care vs transferring to an OB. Their offices are so stupid. You wait an hour or more to actually see anyone, and they are not kid friendly. They see you for 2 mins then boot you out. Not sure why we wait an hour when we only see the dr for such a short App! And then mw do 3 aftercare app at your home and 3 in their office for 6 weeks pp. OB does one 7 day checkup at their office. Cause getting to appointments when you have a 7 day old is easy peasy!! Just my minor list of offenses they commit lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AND all I&#8217;m thinking is, if my labor halves in time like they often do it will be 45 mins and this baby will be born at home no matter whose care I&#8217;m in because I won&#8217;t make it out the door in time.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have a long list why I also don&#8217;t want to be under an OBs care. I think all that I&#8217;ve been through helps my MW understand that and works as my advocate. There is a real battle right now with our local MW and their scope of care within the local hospital which is also helping.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I would rather not be under consultant care (I think it's the same as OB care in the US and other places) 

But we don't really get a choice. You get told what's happening. I suppose I could push against it, but hubs is super nervous about this preg, which I totally get, and me making more waves would probably stress him out. 

If my last preg was anything to go by, it's still a midwife on the big day, the docs are just in the background in case they're needed. I 100% felt under midwife care with DS, the doc only came in to discuss options towards the end of labour when they thought I might need intervention.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Also happy week milestones ladies. Happy 3rd Reiko!


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko I appreciate the labor peptalk! Tbh I have been looking forward to this, very patiently, for YEARS, and now my primary worry is whether I'll be able to just accept things as they come if they don't go the way I hope. And I hope you're able to make the changes you need, and that those work to keep your blood sugars down. (Our midwife practice I think would also risk us out if I had to go on insulin; they also don't do twins/multiples or VBACs. I can understand keeping risks low, but...THEN what?) It sounds like so much extra work on top of the whole pregnancy thing, but at least it's just a few more months now. <3 (And I can't BELIEVE an OB group would be so kid-unfriendly! Don't they know who babies turn into??? CHILDREN)

Ready, that's so amazing about your connections with your son and this new little girl. <3



ReadynWaiting said:


> I&#8217;m a total chicken with the whole needle in the spine thing. I have great respect for women that have to have a c-section as it&#8217;s my worst nightmare.

100% summed up my feelings on this. It's nice to feel like I've got company!

chel, hope you made it through dinner, and woo to your BIL! What a great new chapter.

Broken, I'm amazed that, like...people don't have anything better to talk about than someone else's sartorial choices??? Is that really the most thrilling thing going on in their lives?


----------



## KittenLifter

Meanwhile...we actually went to go look at strollers for the first time yesterday. Mostly we did a lot of eyerolling at Baby Depot (what a name) and Babies R Us, but we also developed some opinions, so, hooray research! My MIL and best friend are organizing our baby shower & we're like "ha ha oh heck, now we have to register for and care about THINGS, huh? Well then." I am totally overwhelmed by the idea of registering for stuff. I have no idea what we NEED. I've never done this before!

But I am really glad to be doing all this with my husband. We are so ridiculously on the same page and I feel like we've been getting fonder of each other by the day lately.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Kitten registering is the fun part. It&#8217;s shopping without spending the money lol. A few of the things that I find I can&#8217;t do without are (aside from crib, stroller, car seat) some type of baby seat/swing that you can plunk baby in when you are trying to do stuff. I have one that reclines so they can nap in, it has a bar that toys can hang from and later can be used by a toddler as a rocking chair (I like things that convert so it&#8217;s not just a one stage use). A playpen/play yard is also priceless. I use it on my main level so I have a change area, contained play area, nap area as our bedrooms are on a different level. It&#8217;s especially handy the first few months that I don&#8217;t want to be far from baby. Thirdly a video monitor...it gives serious peace of mind. That way I&#8217;m not disturbing baby while he/she sleeps. 
There is so much out there now that it has to be overwhelming for new parents to decide on what is needed. Most registries have lists of things that are recommended and depending on your situation or how much stuff you can handle some things aren&#8217;t necessities in my opinion. Spend the money on the car seats and cribs that convert but the rest is stuff that can just take over your house and life lol. I have an aversion to stuff...it sucks up my energy. Lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well my sugars are back to normal today thank goodness so the weekend was hopefully an anomaly that the diabetes team won&#8217;t freak out over. My DH kinda talked me down last night saying that OB care wouldn&#8217;t be the worst thing in the world and we can still have a healthy mama and baby which is most important. Home birth is a dream but it&#8217;s not the ultimate goal, the baby is. So I felt better and then this morning my sugars have been good so I think accepting that helped. 

For those buying strollers, if you have someone wanting to buy it for you (like grandparents offering) I really suggest looking on Craigslist or whatever buy and sell is local. Look in the store first and find your favorited and then look for them second hand. I&#8217;ve found with strollers, you don&#8217;t know what you like till you use them, so a lot of people buy brand new, realize they don&#8217;t like them, and then sell a few months in to fund a different stroller. Lots in decent condition! I&#8217;ve had 3 strollers, 1 each pregnancy and I&#8217;ve never fully been happy with them so I&#8217;ve been trading them up on Craigslist each time lol. So unless people are going to contribute to your registry and pool their money for a stroller it&#8217;s a great idea to look second hand. 

Ready I really like my video monitor too. Have had one for almost 5 years and find it very useful to see what older babies and toddlers are doing when they&#8217;re supposed to be sleeping lol!!

I also like having a little bouncy recliner seat for baby to sit in and nap in downstairs. Our change table is a junk collector and I prefer to put the change mat on the floor and change baby there. We never really used our playpen other than having friends babies nap when they come over. And a high chair eventually, we like the little strap on ones as you can bring to a friends house for dinner. That&#8217;s kind of it! And we have way too many clothes. I can&#8217;t wait to get rid of them. They&#8217;re not even in good shape so after this baby they will have to be tossed not even donated!


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 28 weeks to me! Welcome third trimester! :) :) :) Baby boy is the size of a coconut, hehe.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm glad your sugars are back to normal Reiko. Hopefully it was a blip and it'll all be fine from now. 

Like RnW I have a little chair that reclines and has a toy bar for baby, then can be used as a little rocking chair for a toddler. I had one with DS and loved it! 

Happy 28 weeks Chibi! 3rd tri, home stretch! 

Is anyone getting stitch like pains in the bump? When I'm walking home with DS it's really painful up the right side of my bump, exactly like stitch but I haven't been flipping running.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I&#8217;ve had more aches and pains. Mine is more bottom of my bump which I&#8217;m assuming is just round ligament pain. I also get tightness at the top, especially when walking or being physical in some manner. I&#8217;m actually getting quite uncomfortable already which frightens me with 3 months yet to come.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm getting the round ligament pain at the bottom as well. But this is really distinctive pain in my side. 

I'm certainly feeling it now though, my hips and my legs hurt, rolling over in bed is painful, climbing in and out of the bath/shower is painful. I can still lie on my tummy though, and I don't feel really big and cumbersome yet. But I know it's coming.


----------



## cheluzal

Feeling a bit better...last growth spurt took 3 days so hope to be back to "normal" tomorrow, even with major hip and back pains each night/day.

I'm setting mini goals: baby steps to baby. I just wanted to make it to Valentine's Day...and I did! New goal: make it to my baby shower on March 3rd!


----------



## ChibiLena

I am having more aches and pains too, and the down pressure is becoming stronger and stronger as well, which is quite amazing as I still have 12 weeks to go.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bump is definitely hurting in some areas. Ligament pain for sure and a bit of the pain broken is describing too. As long as she's moving in there none of it concerns me too much. I decided to add one more week of work before mat leave so that will take me to 31 weeks... and the day I decided that I went to bed with bad pubic symphysis pain! Hasn't bothered me since 1st tri and now it's back again... anyways I have 8 more shifts to make it through.

Hope everyone has a nice valentines day if you celebrate it :) I made a little scavenger hunt for my girls tomorrow with hearts that say all the things I love about them (& treats of course XD).


----------



## KittenLifter

Happy 28 weeks (plus change), Chibi! Yay!

Broken, totally have that kind of stitch-like pain, and that's a great way of describing it. Seems to happen more if I've been walking for a really long time, or especially if I've been walking really quickly.

Reiko that is such a sweet way of celebrating with your girls! My mom was very deliberate about making Valentine's personal and fun when we were little, and I have such good memories of it all.


----------



## VieraSky

Hello ladies! I'm so bad about keeping up on here!

My bump always seems to be sore in one spot or another, usually where our little lady is deciding to either push up against or kick repeatedly.

I've had pelvic pain for months (like a band that wraps around my lower pelvis all the way around my back). Supposedly that's normal, though I don't remember it with either of my other pregnancies. Last night I started getting a sharp pain every so often right where my pelvic bone is. I have an OB appt today, so I will be talking to her about that.

Good news from my last scan, it looks like my SCH has all cleared up!:happydance:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Viera that's great news about your SCH. I'll be checking in on mine next Tuesday. 

I don't celebrate Valentine's but if I did, today would have been the worst. Hubs worked a full 14 hour shift, he has to stay at work and sleep tonight, he coming home tomorrow to get changed and do the school run then he's back to work for another 7 hours. 

Plus there has been massive family drama all day. 

Heck! I'm gunna go cuddle my cats in bed and try and sleep. We always sleep badly when we're apart.


----------



## VieraSky

Cuddling cats always helps me feel better :)


----------



## cheluzal

So I'm due 5 days before school (work) ends. Gonna take the last week of work off, have summer, then can resume the remaining 11 weeks when school resumes in August.

After that, I'm taking personal leave (paying all benefits premiums, ugh) until the start of January. I'll return then at the start of the second semester. I just feel strongly about staying with little dude as long as possible!

US leave sucks!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Had a great mw app today. Talked about my blood sugars and she said even if I do end up on insulin (which she thinks I&#8217;m doing great and won&#8217;t have to) they can consult with OBs and not transfer my care. I would have to do a hospital birth (or go to the hospital afterwards if we have a crazy fast birth at home by accident to make sure the baby is ok with her sugars etc. But I&#8217;m feeling so grateful that I will almost certainly remain in their care. I grow to love them more every time! 

And I&#8217;m measuring exactly on track so I haven&#8217;t made her huge with my GD yet XD. 

We have a home birth info class tomorrow night to help Dh get off the fence (he&#8217;s not really on the fence but just not really PRO it like I am). Anyways that should be interesting!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I booked my last few mw appts today so I know exactly 69 days until I can get my first sweep XD.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

That's really great you can stay under your midwife Reiko. They sound lovely and really committed to helping you have the birth you want. 

Viera the cat cuddles were nice, until I got woke up a million times by headbutts and cats trying to get under the duvet. Less fun then haha.


----------



## ricschick

Thats great news reiko!! 
Ive been having sharp stitch like pains too! And increasingly huge by the day! 
Were not really ones for Valentines Day either but dh always buys me a lovely bunch of flowers so thats lovely as I love flowers. Funny tho dh went to work yesterday and his co-worker said did you get any this morning and dh said no its like wrestling a rhino at the moment &#128514; ( I found this very funny by the way) 
Kids are on school holidays do spending my days trying to entertain them or chauffeuring them back n forth between friends houses lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko-that&#8217;s great news! The info night answers all those questions of doubt that one might have re:&#8217;safety&#8217; of home birth. Dh was on the fence before dd and we went to the info night and then he was all for it. 

Broken-sounds like my sleep most nights but replace the cat with a 5 yr old that sneaks in to our bed every night. Any which way I&#8217;m flippin exhausted all the time. 

I&#8217;m not much for Valentines Day except when it comes to the kids being little. Dd and I baked cookies to give as her Valentines for the kids at school. It took a lot of time and created a huge mess but ya can&#8217;t beat how happy it made her to bring them to school.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Me and DH are having a "not Valentine's" night tomorrow. It's his only day off this week (yay care work(!)) so we're having take away and ice cream and a film. 

I'm kinda hoping he brings me some flowers. But not for Valentine's, just because the daffodils are out and they are my mums flower. We shall see though.


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> US leave sucks!

Amen to that!! Ugh. My manager is British and trying to explain to him what I understand about how US standards/our company's ad hoc policy intersect is...a thing. We're all learning a lot, I guess!

Reiko, so so glad to hear the good news from your midwives. What a lovely team to have on your side.

Broken...as we like to say around here...cats are nature's buttholes. (Ours was snuggly and mellow last night â she is usually very good â but juuuuust in the way enough to keep me from resting well.)

ricschick, lol! A shared sense of humor is such a good thing to have in a relationship.

Ready...COOKIES! What a great idea, and what a lovely memory to make with your daughter.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my goodness Ricschick that is SO funny what your DH said!! Last time we got into things it was clear our&#8221;normal&#8221; stuff is done and we need to get creative around the bump now XD haha!!

US leave does suck... my cousin in Phoenix just posted on FB her baby is 10 or 11 weeks old and she&#8217;s going back to work. That&#8217;s crazy!! She has a great job at a private school too so she&#8217;s probably got &#8220;good&#8221; leave comparably. 

The HB info night was nice, short and sweet, we got to watch a hb video of one of the girls and I totally cried. They talked about transfers and the nice thing is that the mws are so supportive, they kept reiterating hb is not for everyone, they want you to labour where you feel most comfortable, and support you whatever choice you make. I just think that&#8217;s such a nice attitude even though we really want a hb. Or I do. My husband was happy to see all the equipment they bring for health of baby, I think that was his most concerning thing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am sad I will miss out on my nitrous oxide though XD I got that with my stitches both times and it made me totally Loopy Lol! I&#8217;ve never taken drugs in my life but I like that stuff XD


----------



## ChibiLena

I am getting a bit depressed about my situation at work ladies. I make stupid mistakes that I would ordinarily never make, forget about tasks that I should be doing and just feel sick of the whole thing. Wish I could just be in Germany were maternity leave starts at 35 weeks. Here, we only have 90 days in total so work until right up to delivery basically. Was told today it's affecting operations but I can't help being pregnant now, can I?!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm glad your hubs is feeling better about a home birth now Reiko. Your midwives sound lovely. Is nitrous oxide gad and air? I'm pretty sure midwives over have carry it and bring it to home births. I'm not 100% though. 

Oh Chibi I'm sorry your work isn't being supportive. It's absolutely not your fault you have baby brain and they should probably account for that. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko glad the class went well. They are really very prepared and those &#8216;red flags&#8217; pop up sooner than people realize. 

Chibi-sorry your boss is lacking sympathy. Pregnancy brain is actually a thing that causes distractions and mistakes. I drop everything and leAve a mess in my wake.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko glad dh felt better after the class! 
Chi dont let it bother you! You are pregnant you are growing a person and it effects every part of you. Maybe try and write lists to help you remember things?? Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib I&#8217;m so mindless too. I walk from one end of work to the other and completely forget what I&#8217;m doing. It&#8217;s draining growing a baby and it definitely drains the brain too!! Totally legitimate. It must be so hard to be making mistakes when you&#8217;re normally so competent. The only thing that&#8217;s helped me is getting to work early so I can focus on the day ahead. 

You only get 90 days? That&#8217;s all your taking? Is it paid or unpaid?

Broken &#8212; yes it&#8217;s gas and air! They don&#8217;t bring anything to homebirth for pain relief except freezing for stitching up tears. I guess the main thing they use is water which apparently works really well. Oh and they talked about sterile water injections which block the dermatomes for back labour pains. I&#8217;ve never had back labour though, hopefully I don&#8217;t this time either!


----------



## ChibiLena

ricschick said:


> Reiko glad dh felt better after the class!
> Chi dont let it bother you! You are pregnant you are growing a person and it effects every part of you. Maybe try and write lists to help you remember things?? Xx

Believe me I am trying that ricschick. Problem is, some things I cannot keep in my head long enough to write them down. :/ :/ :/


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chib Im so mindless too. I walk from one end of work to the other and completely forget what Im doing. Its draining growing a baby and it definitely drains the brain too!! Totally legitimate. It must be so hard to be making mistakes when youre normally so competent. The only thing thats helped me is getting to work early so I can focus on the day ahead.
> 
> You only get 90 days? Thats all your taking? Is it paid or unpaid?
> 
> Broken  yes its gas and air! They dont bring anything to homebirth for pain relief except freezing for stitching up tears. I guess the main thing they use is water which apparently works really well. Oh and they talked about sterile water injections which block the dermatomes for back labour pains. Ive never had back labour though, hopefully I dont this time either!

It's 90 days off at 50% pay Reiko. I'll be taking another week of annual leave to top it up but that's it.


----------



## cheluzal

ChibiLena said:


> It's 90 days off at 50% pay Reiko. I'll be taking another week of annual leave to top it up but that's it.

That's something. I get "60 work days" unpaid with me paying what I usually do for insurance monthly ($160). I'm a teacher so no counting weekends, holidays, and days off, so it equates to about 12 weeks/3 months....but personal leave after is also unpaid PLUS me paying all my insurance premiums at full rate ($760!!!). 

We're doing it since I feel strongly about not returning to work until the new semester, next January, and we have it in savings. That gives me almost 8 months with the little guy.

PS-just saw my new ticker...so true! lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Today Im looking at &#8220;78 days remaining&#8221; and 78 days does not seem like a very long time!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

78 days feels a heck of a lot closer to 2 months than 3 Reiko. It's nearly here!


----------



## ricschick

Dont no how Im gonna cope Im so physically tired today my body hurts and walking and standing about at the school is getting really hard!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I know exactly what you mean Ricschick. We're on half term this week and I could not be more glad for a break. 

It's getting harder and harder to do the school run now. And I know it's only going to get worse. 

Only 13 weeks to go for you now though. Hopefully it will go fast!


----------



## VieraSky

The walk to school is getting bad here too. It's less than a 5 minute walk, but I have such a stitch in my side by the time I get there. I'm about ready to start driving my oldest to school.


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 29 weeks to me! Baby boy is the size of a pineapple! I took a day off yesterday and spent it with my pregnant friend. Prenatal massages, lunch and dessert/coffee before picking the future big brothers up from school to play more together at her house. It was such a good day. I am thinking we need to do this every month from now on. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib that's so nice. I feel so busy I couldn't even fit a day like that in! But I will try and get a day like that in at least once before baby comes.

Sorry for all that are suffering with walking... my pgp is just starting to act up now and I have 3 weekends of work left which is where I do all my walking. Although I really find it's sitting still that makes it worse, when I go to move it's excruciating! If I keep moving most of the day it's just achy. My calves are killing me at the end of work though!

Heartburn is starting to get bad every night now too.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Had my 28 week scan today ladies. All looking great, baby is growing well. His estimated weight is over 3lbs already!! Not sure how accurate that actually is though. 

I asked the sonographer and she couldn't see any sign of my ECH. She even went and double checked for me. So hopefully it's all gone now :happydance:

DS got to come in at the end and see baby which he loved. He also got to hear the heartbeat when we saw the consultant afterwards. His face was such a picture of shock and delight. He still hasn't felt baby move much, but he's not massively interested so I have pushed him. 

When we got home though, I was baby talking my cat (who's the best boy type stuff. I love that cat so much ^_^) and DS was getting quite defensive saying he was the best boy and getting a bit upset. I really don't want him to start getting jealous of baby so any tips on how to reassure him would be awesome tbh.


----------



## ricschick

Broken Ive heard they can be quite out sometimes on the weight so take it with a pinch of salt. 
Ive always made sure the other children feel really part of it like helping out and being involved, touchwood weve not really had any jealousy. 

Weve just come off half term and now Im just looking forward to Easter! Lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm not putting much stock in the weight tbh. He weighs what he weighs. It doesn't really matter.

I'm going to try and get DS involved in picking out some clothes and little bits for the baby. I'm also going to have a little chat with him about the new baby doesn't mean I love him any less kinda thing. 

We're still on half term but I'm already looking forward to Easter haha. We have half term 2 weeks after baby is due and I'm so excited DS will get a full week to bond with his brother.


----------



## VieraSky

Broken that's great news about your ECH!

When we had our second, it really helped our oldest to get him involved in caring for the new baby. And also to setting some time aside for just me and him (we started baking cakes and cookies on Wednesdays) 

Is anyone having swollen legs and feet? My right leg is always worse than my left. It doesn't hurt or anything. I've tried elevating it (half the time it makes my foot go to sleep) and my husband has been giving me nightly food rubs which helps a lot.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Heartburn is starting to get bad every night now too.

I'm having GERD, where I'll burp and suddenly there is a burn or lump in my throat. No heartburn or anything in chest but last night I felt like I had food stuck and couldn't breathe...that I do not like.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken Im not sure about your older son!! Our girls have always been very excited and not shown jealousy at all... every child is different though. I have this one book called Im a big sister bu Judith something or other thats fantastic, I give it to all my friends expecting their second (she has the same book for brothers) but its geared more towards 3-4 year olds rather than a 6 year old. With my second we actually got to spend a lot of time together in the first few days because the baby mostly slept! Maybe keep him home from school for a few days if hed like that?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Up until now he's been excited. I suspect hearing the heartbeat "live" so to speak has made him realise the baby is actually real now, instead of just an idea. 

I'm not sure. DH is working tomorrow so I think I'm gunna sit him down and have a wee chat about it all. I know most of the books and resources will be aimed at younger children but I might have a google and see if anything is age appropriate.


----------



## ricschick

Maybe you can find something on YouTube broken? Im sure he will be fine once baby comes!! 
Us too with the school holiday baby is due 19th then the following week they break up I think so good timing!! Plus dh will be on paternity leave so we can spend some time all together. 

Viera maybe mention it to your mw about the swelling, Ive not really had any swelling yet although I get quite bad water retention come the evening in my legs but thats because Im rubbish at drinking water lol. 

I have my GGT on Monday not really looking forward to that! Then a normal mw the week after! Feels like forever since Ive seen anyone!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Same for us with DH being on paternity. It'll be a lovely week for everyone to bond. I'm super excited for it. 

I think May is going to be a nice time to have a baby. Even if I am quite stressed about knowing what clothes to buy. It was easy for DS, thick winter clothes in the first few sizes. This time I don't know what to buy cos the weather is so changeable that time of yr haha. 

I agree Viera, speak to your midwife about it. I haven't had any leg swelling that I've noticed, my issues are all my flipping wrists. 

Ricschick I still haven't got any info on my GTT yet. I'm assuming it was all clear. My consultant didn't even know if I'd had it done on Tuesday, which is super confidence inspiring. I see my midwife next week so will see if she has any info.


----------



## cheluzal

So I do not have cankles! Let that be known. There is still a definite definition before my ankles and they are still chicken skinny like normal.
Today, our head custodian comes and tell me I have cankles, so matter-of-fact. I told her that was rude and she did not relent, act admonished, or apologize! I was livid and told her it is disrespectful to point out flaws (this woman is missing lots of teeth--I would never say a word). UGH

Why do filters disappear when a baby is inside? I'm angry and annoyed. She told me she was the mother hen to moms at our work. I replied, "I already have one crazy mom, I don't need another."

Bleh. Rant over...


----------



## VieraSky

Oh I'm super bad about drinking water, maybe that would help :haha:

I've been having a soak every day in epsom salts and that seems to be helping quite a bit.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel that's so rude!! Honestly I'm speechless how anyone could just come up and say that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I agree with Broken! I don&#8217;t really understand why pregnancy gives people free reign to be assholes! 
I had dh grandmothers funeral on Tues and had people constantly touching my stomach (only 1 person asked permission). His aunt actually grabbed my boob as she went in for a hug and belly grab!! Like wtf??
I don&#8217;t like to be touched on a good day but I have been very vocal to those around me that pregnancy does not make us circus freaks for people to touch and stared at. 
On a side note I turn 40 today and can&#8217;t fathom that I have reached this age that I clearly remember my parents turning. Where has the past decade gone??!!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh happy birthday RnW!!!! &#127874;&#127853;

Its so true!! People seem to think you wont get offended because your pregnant?? Where as your more likely too because no one wants to be called massive especially a hormonal woman!!! 

Cheluzal that was a good come back!! &#128514;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy birthday RnW! 

At my dads wedding I got belly grabbed 7 different times. 5 times by his wife (one of which went on for well over a minute and I can only describe it as molesting) once by my dad and once by my dads sister who looked me in the eyes, with her hands on my belly and said "I know pregnant women hate this, but I can't help myself. You must be thinking get off!" 

It's like all manners and common curtesy just go straight out of the window with a pregnant woman. When I was pregnant with DS no one in my family touched me (FOBs family was a different story *eyeroll*) My own mum asked permission every time she wanted to touch the bump. 

I deffo think you had a great comeback chel. It's so rude and dehumanising when people just grab you like you're a statue or something.


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko_ctu said:


> US leave does suck... my cousin in Phoenix just posted on FB her baby is 10 or 11 weeks old and sheâs going back to work. Thatâs crazy!! She has a great job at a private school too so sheâs probably got âgoodâ leave comparably.

Reiko, yeah, that IS pretty good here...especially paid. 3-4 months is considered generous.



Reiko_ctu said:


> Broken â yes itâs gas and air! They donât bring anything to homebirth for pain relief except freezing for stitching up tears. I guess the main thing they use is water which apparently works really well. Oh and they talked about sterile water injections which block the dermatomes for back labour pains. Iâve never had back labour though, hopefully I donât this time either!

I'm so intrigued by this â ours don't bring anything like gas & air here (maybe some do? not our MWs). Too much Call the Midwife has convinced me that every other country has all kinds of great things at home!



ChibiLena said:


> Happy 29 weeks to me! Baby boy is the size of a pineapple! I took a day off yesterday and spent it with my pregnant friend. Prenatal massages, lunch and dessert/coffee before picking the future big brothers up from school to play more together at her house. It was such a good day. I am thinking we need to do this every month from now on. I feel so much better now.

Chibi, so glad you got such a good day with a pregnant friend! There's something about being able to share in the experience that's so lovely. And the moms around me (both strangers & friends) keep talking about how it is so, so important to make sure to foster some connections with other people!



cheluzal said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Heartburn is starting to get bad every night now too.
> 
> I'm having GERD, where I'll burp and suddenly there is a burn or lump in my throat. No heartburn or anything in chest but last night I felt like I had food stuck and couldn't breathe...that I do not like.Click to expand...

Oh is THAT what I keep randomly having going on. No burning in the chest, but some days I just feel like I've got a tide of acid lurking in the middle of my throat.



cheluzal said:


> So I do not have cankles! Let that be known. There is still a definite definition before my ankles and they are still chicken skinny like normal.
> Today, our head custodian comes and tell me I have cankles, so matter-of-fact. I told her that was rude and she did not relent, act admonished, or apologize! I was livid and told her it is disrespectful to point out flaws (this woman is missing lots of teeth--I would never say a word). UGH
> 
> Why do filters disappear when a baby is inside? I'm angry and annoyed. She told me she was the mother hen to moms at our work. I replied, "I already have one crazy mom, I don't need another."
> 
> Bleh. Rant over...

!!! Your response was perfect, though.



ReadynWaiting said:


> I agree with Broken! I donât really understand why pregnancy gives people free reign to be assholes!
> I had dh grandmothers funeral on Tues and had people constantly touching my stomach (only 1 person asked permission). His aunt actually grabbed my boob as she went in for a hug and belly grab!! Like wtf??
> I donât like to be touched on a good day but I have been very vocal to those around me that pregnancy does not make us circus freaks for people to touch and stared at.
> On a side note I turn 40 today and canât fathom that I have reached this age that I clearly remember my parents turning. Where has the past decade gone??!!

!!! Also happy birthday! :cake:



BrokenfoREVer said:


> At my dads wedding I got belly grabbed 7 different times. 5 times by his wife (one of which went on for well over a minute and I can only describe it as molesting) once by my dad and once by my dads sister who looked me in the eyes, with her hands on my belly and said "I know pregnant women hate this, but I can't help myself. You must be thinking get off!"
> 
> It's like all manners and common curtesy just go straight out of the window with a pregnant woman. When I was pregnant with DS no one in my family touched me (FOBs family was a different story *eyeroll*) My own mum asked permission every time she wanted to touch the bump.
> 
> I deffo think you had a great comeback chel. It's so rude and dehumanising when people just grab you like you're a statue or something.

!!! What is WITH the whole "I know you're not supposed to do this but I'm going to tell you I"m aware of this while I do it anyway"??


----------



## KittenLifter

We are finally sorta making progress on our registry. And we've got a shower scheduled (I am completely out of my element, even with my MIL and best friend planning things; I have never had any kind of shower or non-birthday party, and that's through both my weddings). Husband and I get texts about how my MIL is going to email us, then an email, then a text confirming that she emailed us. And we're supposed to put together names/emails for folks. And I just...have been exhausted this week. And the constant pestering dooooesn't help.

It's not the end of the world; I'm just grumpy!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Kitten me and the sister don't really get on anyway. I'm civil, but she really hated my mum and I've got some serious daughter loyalty going on. The whole day was a clusterf*ck tbh, she was just the last person I said goodbye too and that's what she did. I kind of laughed and said "yeah I am". She didn't get the hint. 

I was 23 weeks pregnant at the time. DH hadn't even felt baby move. What do these people expect! Your magical hand is going to inspire my unborn child to do the conga for you to feel!? 

Planning showers sounds really stressful tbh. I, glad it's not a "thing" over here really I'd feel really stressed about asking people to buy stuff for the baby. Gifts are fine, but I feel really weird about asking for stuff. (Probably something left over from my broken extended family tbh)


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, oof! Clusterf*ck indeed. And yeah, so much of the random touching seems to involve expecting to feel something besides roundness. Um, nope. Not even my husband can catch a movement that easily (and he's veeeery tuned in), and certainly not a couple months ago.

I haaaaaaaaaaaaate asking people for things. Hate it! Trying to toe the same line we did with our wedding registry: "your presence is a gift; things are an option if you are feeling traditional but you're under no obligation blah blah." (Although babies need more Stuff than people getting married in their 30s and 40s...)

For me, I think the complicated feelings are leftover from being very financially independent (helped that I was lucky, too) on a shoestring, for many many years. (But I LOVE getting other people shower gifts, as long as they're specific about what they want! Coming up with ideas stresses me out. Giving people gifts is a delight. Oy. Feelings.)

Our friends who've done baby showers the past couple years have ranged from "this is open to all genders, you are not obligated to bring anything, we're not going to do creepy games, and we'll open presents at the end and you don't have to care" to "I refuse to call it a shower because this is really just a Baby Party because we're excited and we want to see our friends." So at least we're in good uncomfortable company! :laugh2:


----------



## yazzy

Ahh where are the weeks going?!

Happy Birthday Ready &#127874;I hope you've had a good day.

Broken my daughter was born in May and we had amazing weather from then and for pretty much the summer so she wore vests most of the time. Let's hope for some good weather this year.

Had a minor panic this week as kids in my daughters class are coming down with slapped cheek which can be bad news in pregnancy. The midwife said it is not so worrying that I am further along but they will do a blood test to check my immunity so that's good. 

How are you all feeling? I hope everyone is well.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Kitten I know my feelings about asking for stuff comes from my families "you got yourself into this, you fix it" attitude. 
My mum would have given me the shirt off her back, she helped me when I had DS. I was a 20yr old single mum who moved back home with my tail firmly between my legs and a big pregnant belly. She helped get me set up and sort my new house when I moved out. Before she passed she would bully my family into helping me with stuff, buying me Christmas gifts, being a normal family basically. Once she died no one offered a thing and if I asked there was always a reason they couldn't help. 

So I stopped asking. I put myself in debt rather than ask. They know my situation and they choose not to offer even gifts to help out. We don't need help ofc, but it's always appreciated. I doubt there will even be a onesie bought when bubs is born. There wasn't for DS. 

I try not to compare them all to my mum. They fall woefully short and it just makes me angry they don't care enough to even try. 

I'm with you on the gifting though. I like gifting but I need clear guidelines or suggestions. The worst thing someone can say is "surprise me" or "I don't mind" 
Just tell me what you want ffs or you're getting a cat mug. 
Brains are stressful things yo! I can't keep up with all the things that stress me out these days :haha: 

Yazzy we're only buying vests and sleepsuits for the first couple of sizes. The weather is unpredictable here and it's just going to be easier to have simple clothing. 

That's worrying about the virus going around your daughters school. I hope you get lucky and your daughter avoids it. For her and your sake.


----------



## cheluzal

Our shower is next Saturday, the 3rd!!!
My two besties took it upon themselves to organize it. I just provided the guest list and addresses. I am honored and cannot wait! The last time I had a party thrown for me, I was a kid. 

Guys and gals are coming, and they enlisted the hubs with some surprise, arg, lol.


----------



## ricschick

I too hate asking for things but my auntie gave us £200 towards our pram and mil gave us a £100 and my dad gave us £50 ( but he does a lot for us) but they all did because they wanted to I would never of asked them or expected it. 

28 weeks today 3rd trimester!! 12 weeks to go which seems like forever considering how big I am lol dh keeps saying how are you going to cope the next 12 weeks lol!! I said with a lot of help from you!! Lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 28 weeks Ricschick! 3rd tri is getting here quick for everyone. 

I'm finally starting to struggle lying on my belly. And I've got that lovely stuck turtle thing going on if I try and get straight up from lying on my back :haha: 

Not long left now, it's nearly march already!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I&#8217;ve been struggling to get up for weeks...months even. You must be tiny. I&#8217;m with Ricschick, just feeling massive and not sure how the next couple months are going to work. 
The last few weeks I&#8217;ve been having what my gf described as &#8216;lightning crotch&#8217;. At times it feels like knives stabbing my vajayjay, other times it&#8217;s feels like I&#8217;ve been kicked there. Anyone experiencing this? I have a MW appt Monday so I&#8217;ll talk to her then but the struggle is real and I&#8217;m done with it lol.


----------



## yazzy

Broken, it sounds like you are better off without them and I'm sorry to hear you have lost your mum.
I think I will buy a few new bits but have so much that I kept of my daughters baby things and my sons that it would be crazy to buy too much more!

Chel enjoy your baby shower!

Rics happy 28 weeks!

I start getting more appointments now, midwife next week then consultant and scan 2 weeks later to keep an eye on the growth because my daughter was so small compared to my son.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ladies youve been talking a lot this week! Hard for me to keep up!! Broken Im so sorry you wont have your Mom around for those new baby days this time around xx she sounds lovely. 

My bump is still high as can be and my growth is slowing down a lot. I was right on track still at 28 weeks so thats good. Controlling my blood sugar means I dont gain any weight at all so this is about as big as I get!! Today WAS supposed to be my last day of work but I added 2 more weekends because Im feeling ok still. I will probably add one more after that too. I think knowing the end is in sight is making it easier for me to push myself a bit more. 59 days till I can get a sweep and start the eviction order XD


----------



## ChibiLena

I wish work was over already. But that'a because of my supervisor. She gives me anxiety with how she's complaining all the time.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you ladies. It will be 4 yrs in just over a week and the preg hormones are hitting me hard with it all. 

RnW I'm certainly not tiny haha. I don't think I'm as big as I was with DS though. I ended up huge with him, so I'm kinda waiting to pop. 

Yazzy my apps seem to still be far apart. I'm seeing my midwife next week then it's another 3 weeks before I have another app and scan etc. I don't mind tbh, I don't want to see my midwife at all. 

Gosh 59 days, that seems so close Reiko. I'm not starting any eviction stuff until the 14th. Then it's all go! Get ouuuuuuut :haha: 

Chibi I'm sorry your work are still not being supportive and are adding more stress. When do you take maternity leave?


----------



## ChibiLena

April 27th. Two months away still.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko 59 days is not long at all! I will start my &#8216;eviction&#8217; stuff in 60 days and hopefully it won&#8217;t take longer than a week. May 3 is actually the date that keeps coming to me. 
Broken I can&#8217;t imagine how hard it must be without your mom around. I&#8217;m sorry you are having a tough time. Sending you hugs!
Chibi sorry your boss is an a-hole. I don&#8217;t understand why people have to create issues for other people especially when managing. The woman I used to work alongside who was the director of the agency was a super huge a-hole and we always butted heads. She cause me a great deal of stress and the best thing that ever happens was leaving there.


----------



## Agcam

Hi all,

I haven't been on here for absolutely AGES, but it's so good to read all of your updates. I'm 29 weeks along now. I'm absolutely massive, and getting around is a pain. I'm apparently measuring large, so they're keeping an eye on me and will send me for a scan if I cross the 3cm threshold. Funnily enough, I've only gained 5 kgs since I was last weighed at 9 weeks. I don't know why, given the amount of junk I've been eating. :haha:
On the good news front - at least my SCH has completely resolved. Just keeping fingers crossed that it doesn't recur. 

RnW - You might have pelvic girdle pain (PGP). Definitely worth speaking to your midwife about it. Mine started around 20 weeks (I'm 29 now), with the feeling of being kicked in between the legs. Now it's progressed, so sitting or standing for too long is painful. I wake up when I turn in my sleep because of the pain. Daily activities like getting on/off a bus, in/out of a car, putting on trousers or shoes, getting in and out of the bath tub are difficult. I also have sciatica on one side. The MW has asked me to contact the PGP clinic in the hospital. I'm managing so far, and just hope it doesn't get much worse! 

Chibi - Sounds like you had a lovely day with your friend. 
I'm sorry about your supervisor, though. That sucks :( 

Broken - I hear you on the belly grabbing. I have one particular colleague who gives my belly a rub EVERY SINGLE TIME she walks past. I don't even know her that well. :wacko: 
My sister also tends to put her hands on my belly very frequently whenever she is around. I think she's hoping to catch baby moving, but it just rubs me the wrong way. The only people I can tolerate touching my bump are DH and DS. I feel like telling everybody else to keep their hands to themselves. 

RicsChick - Good luck with the GTT. The glucose solution was not the most appetizing thing, but definitely not as bad as lucozade. It was actually kind of funny sitting in the waiting area, looking at the expressions on everybody's faces when they got their first taste of it. :haha: They sent my results home within a week of having the test. 

Chel - sorry about the GERD. I'm just starting to have the first signs of heartburn, and hoping it doesn't get too bad. :hugs:

Viera - I hear you on the walking. The school drop-off isn't that long, but after that I have to walk to the bus stop to get to work, and then walk from the bus to work on the other end. Being on my feet at work is SO uncomfortable. I've taken to wearing a support belt. Otherwise, I get this awful stitch on both sides, and pain across the top of my bump. 

FYI, for those in the UK, you might be able to get a baby box. https://www.babyboxuniversity.com/home 
You have to watch some video clips about sleeping, nursing, etc. It will take 2-4 weeks for the box to arrive. We plan to have a bedside crib in our bedroom, but I figure the box will be useful for baby to nap in downstairs. 

Is everybody prepared? There's so much for us to do here! All of DS1's clothes are still sitting in the garage vacuum packed in bags. I have to bring them in and start laundering them for baby. The very thought of it.....:wacko:
I've only made a handful of purchases so far (usually when things go on sale), but am otherwise completely unprepared. Between work, home, DS, etc, I can't seem to find the energy to prepare for baby. 

When is everybody planning to go on maternity leave? I was hoping to go till the middle of April or end of May (due mid-May), but realistically don't think that will happen given how unwieldy and uncomfortable I already am!


----------



## cheluzal

I can't get off the couch without grabbing hubby's hand or leg. It's tragic. Baby is super low and kicking cervix or ovary, but I'm feeling feet! Actual body parts, which is neat and weird.

I'm working as long as I can. I'm due 5 day before school ends and am starting maternity at the start of next school year, so I have to use unpaid sick days for anything I use this school year. I ate them all up with my HG.


----------



## ChibiLena

Baby boy has switched sides yesterday night (right to left). And now, I am feeling nauseous all the time. How can this make so much of a difference?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ChibiLena said:


> Baby boy has switched sides yesterday night (right to left). And now, I am feeling nauseous all the time. How can this make so much of a difference?

Jen might be pressing on a nerve or blood vessel causing it. Maybe try a lot of time on hands and knees trying to get him to flip to a more comfy position. Or could just be the third tri nausea kicking in and its a coincidence with the timing. Mine always rears its head again for third tri :/


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> Reiko 59 days is not long at all! I will start my eviction stuff in 60 days and hopefully it wont take longer than a week. May 3 is actually the date that keeps coming to me.
> Broken I cant imagine how hard it must be without your mom around. Im sorry you are having a tough time. Sending you hugs!
> Chibi sorry your boss is an a-hole. I dont understand why people have to create issues for other people especially when managing. The woman I used to work alongside who was the director of the agency was a super huge a-hole and we always butted heads. She cause me a great deal of stress and the best thing that ever happens was leaving there.

I too have a random date pop into my head... April 26!! It keeps nagging at me. Well see lol! That would be 10 days early which is early considering, but my 2nd was 14 days early so who knows.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agcam thank you! That totally describes what Im feeling. I will def mention it to the MW today and chiro on Thursday. I think dh thinks Im just complaining but it actually is causing me a great deal of pain especially when I go from a seated position to standing. 
Reiko-I love that you have a date too! Im so interested to see if the dates are accurate. Im trying to trust more in the voices as I have these thoughts about things happening and then they do. 
Well Im off to have my GTT testing, just ate 2 eggs for good measure lol. I have had cake each day this weekend for my bday dinners so hopefully that doesnt cause any issues lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy new weeks everyone! Reiko you have entered the last 10 weeks!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I just got home after my GD testing and threw up the drink. Is that normal? I had no other weird things happen.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yah ready unfortunately a lot of women react very poorly to the GD test. My first one I almost passed out. If you throw up you will likely have to do it again... you might not throw up the second time though! I&#8217;m sorry the test really does suck!


----------



## VieraSky

I've never had to take the GD drink myself, because I'm already diabetic, but I hear awful things from women who have taken it! Everything from 'it wasn't that bad' to 'I've been sick since taking it'


----------



## Agcam

ReadynWaiting said:


> Agcam thank you! That totally describes what Im feeling. I will def mention it to the MW today and chiro on Thursday. I think dh thinks Im just complaining but it actually is causing me a great deal of pain especially when I go from a seated position to standing. .

Ah...men. I've told DH straight up that I will be moaning over the next 11 weeks, and he just has to deal with it. Have you ever seen Johnny English Reborn? You know when he goes to the monastery and gets kicked between the legs to learn "mind over matter", as it were? That's how I described it to DH, except that we don't have the mental training:haha: 
I'm booked into the PGP clinic on the 13th of March. I can let you know what they say. Unfortunately, the midwife said that it will continue to get worse as baby gets bigger. If it's just starting for you, I hope it doesn't progress much. I feel now like I should have gone to them sooner. I waited 8 weeks! 

Re GD testing, I didn't throw up, but definitely felt nauseous after a little while. They make us fast overnight here (only a few sips of water allowed), so I was on an empty stomach for >12 hours, and attributed the nausea to that. Maybe it was the glucose solution. Had they finished taking your blood samples? If so, you won't need to repeat the test. 

Chel - I have the same thing. Baby is sitting very, very low. She punches my cervix really frequently. Makes my toes curl. 
I sometimes forget how fortunate we are in Europe, with mat leave allowances. I hope you're able to go on till you need to :hugs:


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, so sorry about your mum. She sounds like a lovely lady. What a bummer that the rest of her family didn't get the kindness thing like she did.

(And maybe everyone always DOES need a cat mug...)

chel, I love the arg/lol sentiment â and how fun to have your shower coming up! And how lovely to have supportive, organized friends!



ChibiLena said:


> Baby boy has switched sides yesterday night (right to left). And now, I am feeling nauseous all the time. How can this make so much of a difference?

I don't know, but our friend with the newborn said her son dropped at 7 months and then pressed on her liver pretty much until delivery, making her miserable! Womp womp. I hope it lets up for you, though.

Ready, sorry you had a rough time with the GTT, but at least you didn't throw up during & have to retake it! (I also had to take it on an empty stomach...felt like I was about to see through walls, and not in a good way.)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yes I had already had my blood taken, thank goodness! Here is the lovely aftermath of that...
 



Attached Files:







37A3F564-7D2E-42B7-81F8-A348D6299182.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Reiko_ctu

WHoa ready who did that to you!?!? Someone with no training whatsoever!?! I&#8217;ve never had more than a pinprick spot of blood as evidence!! Your day must&#8217;ve been pretty sucky after that. Hope you get a good rest tonight and have a better day tomorrow xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I seem to be the opposite of you ladies. This boy is right up in my ribs. Assuming he hasn't turned around, he's got his head as far up as he can on my right side. When he stretches you can actually see the lump in my skin where he is. I'd rather him up here than down there though, I remember those days well. Not looking forwards to them again, but I want him to turn around soon so I know he's ready for the big day. 

Ready you poor thing with that arm!! That's how I usually end up if anyone other than a trained phlebotomist takes my bloods. I had the phlebotomy department take my 28 week bloods and it was a delight to walk out with 1 hole and no bruise. 

Sorry for those of you with PGP pain. I'm not sure if I'm having PGP pain or if it's normal pregnancy aches. Either way I will have to just bare it for 11 more weeks. I'm not wasting my time asking my midwife for a referral anywhere.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Let DS have a day off school today because it's snowy where I live and I don't feel safe walking him to school. I feel so ridiculously guilty about it. I kept him off for a day before half term because my hips and legs were hurting so much I knew I couldn't do the 4 mile school run. 

I feel like I'm affecting his life negatively and he's going to resent me and bubs. He's a popular kid and he loves school and his friends. I feel like I should just get a grip and walk in the snow. But I'm terrified I'm going to fall and hurt baby or myself. 

I feel like I need to go into school and explain there is no one else to bring him and it's not his fault his attendance is not as good as it should be, it's mine. But I know my excuses don't mean anything, just his attendance record. 

I don't know what to do for the best. We live in a pretty rural area so there's no grit on my estate or the walk to school until we get onto school grounds. I just don't feel safe.


----------



## ChibiLena

KittenLifter said:


> ChibiLena said:
> 
> 
> Baby boy has switched sides yesterday night (right to left). And now, I am feeling nauseous all the time. How can this make so much of a difference?
> 
> I don't know, but our friend with the newborn said her son dropped at 7 months and then pressed on her liver pretty much until delivery, making her miserable! Womp womp. I hope it lets up for you, though.Click to expand...

This I think, haha. I am used to brig kicked in the liver as my son only switched to the left side shortly before delivery and this baby boy has been there until two days ago too. However, I am not used to being kicken in the stomach. :/ Feel uncomfortable still and some toilet runs again as well. *sigh* 

On the other hand, 30 weeks already, wohoo! It seems so close now!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko_ctu said:


> WHoa ready who did that to you!?!? Someone with no training whatsoever!?! Ive never had more than a pinprick spot of blood as evidence!! Your day mustve been pretty sucky after that. Hope you get a good rest tonight and have a better day tomorrow xx

That was my 2nd MW! The crazy thing is the last time she did it I didnt even feel the prick. This time she went down my arm instead of in the crook of my elbow. Plus it hurt when she inserted and withdrew the needle. I knew it would bruise but this looks like a drug addicts arm!

Broken I wouldnt beat yourself up about it too much. If your ds is anything like my kids they love a stay at home day with mom. When ds was young he needed it and when they are little its ok.


----------



## ricschick

Broken dont worry about it! Im sure he doesnt mind a cosy day in and you can make up for it once the weather is better. 
I had my GTT test yesterday again on an empty stomach. It was ok the drink werent as bad as I thought it would be, sat there for 2 hours trying not to fall asleep lol, they said they would call today if it was positive for GD so we will see!! I have my normal MW appointment in Friday.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you ladies. I feel a bit better this afternoon. I spoke to school and explained the situation. I'm just hoping all the melted snow doesn't turn to ice over night and he can go tomorrow. If it does though, DH is off Thursday and Friday so he'll definitely be back then. 

Roll on spring!! 

Ready it looks like she's gone in your skin and had to hunt around for a vein. I bet it did flipping hurt! Was there any reason she couldn't go in your elbow? Because I can't see any reason to leave you like that. I've ended up with bruises when I've consented to them "having a look" when they can't see a vein in the surface and they "can't" use my hands. 

Ricschick fingers crossed for your GTT that it's all clear. I'm assuming I'll get my results on Thursday with my midwife. The consultant didn't even know I'd had it done last week. *eyeroll*


----------



## KittenLifter

Ready!! Omg you poor thing. Hoping that bruise doesn't stick around for too long. I can't believe what a difference a knowledgeable, practiced person can make...the phlebotomist at our primary care doc's office is the besssst and has made me realize that I'm not usually the problem.

Broken, hugs to you, and good on you for doing what you need to stay safe/not in pain.

I will also put in a plug for YakTrax; I LOVE these things. (I think they're a US company, but they have a UK site, and the ones I have are here: https://www.yaktrax.co.uk/product/yaktrax-pro/)

First learned about them at my very rural college/university on a hill in Vermont, and finally got some of my own a couple years ago right before an ice storm here. They've made us unstoppable, no matter the snow/ice, which has been such a relief. That feeling like you might fall at any moment is such a stressor (emotionally and physically!), even when not pregnant.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-I have no idea why she went there other than she said it looked best. I have small veins but you can see them. Whenever I&#8217;ve gone to the lab they always use the elbow with no issue. I should know better after so many draws that when they start hunting down my arm they don&#8217;t totally know what they are doing. 
On a side note my GD test came back normal but looks like I&#8217;m somewhat anemic. It explains why I&#8217;m so tired. I feel like I can hardly do anything lately without being exhausted.


----------



## ricschick

Well I didnt get a call today so hopefully no news is good news but il no for sure come Friday!! 
Glad yours was normal RnW!! Will they prescribe iron or something? 

Thing is tho Im thinking if I dont have GD then Im just going to naturally get bigger and Im just meant to have bigger babies which is a little daunting as Im so big already and Ive got 11 weeks to go!!! How am I going to cope??!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

If you need any more bloods doing RnW I'd go to the lab. She clearly didn't know what she was doing. If she couldn't find a vein in your elbow there is down your forearm above your wrist, the back of your hands, down your thumb. Absolutely no reason to just randomly pick a bit of your arm and start digging away to find a vein. 

I'm glad your GTT came back negative though. As Ricschick says, will they put you on iron now?

Ricschick I gave them about 2 full days before I relaxed. If it was positive though, I'm sure they would urgently contact you. I know what you mean about bigger babies though, I know they usually get bigger each time and I'm a bit concerned how big this one is gunna be. DS was a nice 8lbs 2oz. I'd like another 8lb-er tbh. 

I'm not buying anything first size/newborn though, I'm buying all 0-3 stuff. I'd rather baby be in slightly too big clothes than waste money on stuff he's out of in a couple of weeks. 

It's anyone else getting pain in the bump? I have this constant tugging pain in my right side whenever I'm standing up. It feels like the muscles are pulled there. It hurts and I know it's only going to get worse as I get bigger. I wonder if a support band would help, anyone used one before?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I imagine I will have to take a supplement. I had anemia with ds and had to take iron. She will not be taking my blood again, I will ask my primary to do it. 
Broken I think I also may need a support belt. I&#8217;ve never used one so can offer nothing but I can empathize with the pain. Right now I&#8217;m struggling with most movements. The Vag pain is doing me in lol. Sorry you are hurting!


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies I just got home after my GD testing and threw up the drink. Is that normal? I had no other weird things happen.

I had to do the test again because I'm "older and wiser." I thought it was the 1-hour again but they went straight to the 3! I was running off at the tummy (diarrhea) and major nausea all day. Ugh.


----------



## cheluzal

Agcam said:


> Chel - I have the same thing. Baby is sitting very, very low. She punches my cervix really frequently. Makes my toes curl.
> I sometimes forget how fortunate we are in Europe, with mat leave allowances. I hope you're able to go on till you need to :hugs:

Thanks! My cervix punches feel like being tasered, almost an electrical impulse. Not too painful yet, but weird. 

I pray he comes close to the due date and not too soon, lol. Later is okay but I don't think they will let me go over long, being 41 at birth. We shall see...


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I seem to be the opposite of you ladies. This boy is right up in my ribs. Assuming he hasn't turned around, he's got his head as far up as he can on my right side. When he stretches you can actually see the lump in my skin where he is. I'd rather him up here than down there though...

I think I prefer mine below. Being high would get too close to my stomach, and with my earlier HG, I want that sucker left alone, lol.

I usually bruise with blood but with 4 pricks it's not bad. The third one hurt like a mother though. I hate needles!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My last baby I carried low the whole time and this one has been nice and high.

Honestly both suck lol. Low my hips and pubic bone were in agony from 16 weeks and I had to stop work. 

High I have no hip pain and am still rocking work at 30 weeks... but I get heartburn and it&#8217;s waayyyy harder to breathe. I get out of breath so easily and sleeping is a lot more uncomfortable. My stomach feels way bigger because it&#8217;s just pressing on my boobs and makes it harder to sit down. But I also haven&#8217;t had any cervix poking/lightening crotch so I&#8217;m going to say I&#8217;m enjoying carrying higher a bit more than lower. Just waiting for the drop and then I&#8217;m definitely out of the work game!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That is the one plus of having GD Ricschick.... it definitely keeps me from getting massive. Both on the tummy front and just the gaining weight front. 

Im sure Id gain at least 60 lbs if i didnt have GD. I only gain about 25-30 normally. Actually with my first I only gained 17 lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ALso, weirdest pregnancy symptom I&#8217;ve had, my leg hair is super sparse and not growing very much. Like within the past 3 months I&#8217;ve literally shaved once or twice and it&#8217;s barely there. So weird!! Anyone had this before?? My other 2 pregnancies did not have this!!


----------



## yazzy

Broken I used a support belt when I had my son because I really struggled and it definitely helped. It just felt like it kept my pelvis together a bit more!
This time I am getting achy days but overall not too painful.

My bump seems to be really low this time but oh the indigestion and sometimes heartburn is worse than my last 2 when I was pregnant.

Off to the midwife for my 28 week appointment in a bit then I don't think I see her again for a bit, but I do have a consultant appointment and scan in 2 weeks time.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I think I'm going to end up cancelling my midwife appointment tomorrow. We got pretty bad snow today, school was closed. I don't want to risk traveling to the app. Plus I'm pretty sure the buses aren't running where I live because of the snow. 

I'm over winter now. Spring please!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I Am really ready for spring too broken. It&#8217;s too cold for us to go outside and play, I&#8217;m waiting for it to hit 10 degrees C!!

And can&#8217;t wait to have this baby so I can eat whatever I want! 67 more days of restricted carbs and blood sugar testing!


----------



## VieraSky

I'm ready for spring too, Reiko! We've had snow off and on here lately, and I'm just like 'NOOOOOOOOOOOO it needs to get warm T^T'


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We are having spring like weather today which is not normal. It&#8217;s 10C with sunshine and most of the snow has been washed away with all the rain over the last week. We are supposed to get blasted with winter again for March but for today I&#8217;m going to pretend summer is around the corner lol. 
My acid reflux is doing me in! Yesterday I spent the entire day with a band of pain radiating around my upper belly. I went and got Zantac today because I couldn&#8217;t even sleep lying down last night. My esophagus is going to be a flippin mess if this keeps up. I hate taking anything but I just can&#8217;t deal any more. 
Anyone have any fun things they do with their kids pre-Easter? I want to do some stuff (I hate messy stuff but may be willing if the kids love it) with dd. Maybe some crafts or different activities. Ds was never really in to stuff like that but she loves it. 
Also, how are you all preparing older siblings for the new baby?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It has snowed here all day. It's not stopped for more than a couple of hours. School was closed and I expect it to be closed again tomorrow. Which is a shame because it's world book day and DS is so excited to go to school in his pjs bless him. 

RnW I don't celebrate Easter at all. DH always insists on buying eggs, but that's more so he can get chocolate than anything else. I might do some baking with DS though, try and spend a bit of quality time with him, just us. 

I talk to DS about the baby all the time. He helped us pick the colour when we decorated the nursery. I'm going to let him come with us to buy clothes and let him help when it's time to set up the nursery too. 
I feel like I'm just winging it though tbh, I don't know if I'm preparing him enough.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready we talk to the baby all the time. Whenever we are talking about our family we always include her name. We talk about if she squished my tummy (like violently lol) she&#8217;s hurting her baby sister so to be careful. We have a lot of the baby&#8217;s stuff set up and she knows it&#8217;s baby summer&#8217;s. I&#8217;m more talking about my 2 year old because I know my 5 year old understands and is excited. 

Guys, I was curious about my weight gain because I have to get ready to defend my lack of weight gain in third tri to my diabetes nurse this week... so I looked up my actual weight gains from my fitness app.

By the time I gave birth I had gained 22 lbs, and 24 lbs first and second pregnancies. 

At 30 weeks I&#8217;ve already gained 30 lbs this time!!!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> ALso, weirdest pregnancy symptom Ive had, my leg hair is super sparse and not growing very much. Like within the past 3 months Ive literally shaved once or twice and its barely there. So weird!! Anyone had this before?? My other 2 pregnancies did not have this!!

I've noticed this! My legs and pits haven't grown much at all.
And my hair is holding up so nicely! I can get almost a week before I need to wash it again.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> It's anyone else getting pain in the bump? I have this constant tugging pain in my right side whenever I'm standing up. It feels like the muscles are pulled there. It hurts and I know it's only going to get worse as I get bigger. I wonder if a support band would help, anyone used one before?

I've used a belly band for months now. I didn't think it was working until I didn't use it and holy crum, does my back ache more! I was in so much pain today!
The top of my bump really hurts, especially with each new growth spurt. It feels like the skin is pulling down so hard it will split. Ick.


----------



## cheluzal

Remember that lady who told me about cankles and wouldn't yield?
Yesterday I walked in work and she passes and her "hello" to me is "waddle waddle." :growlmad: I rolled my eyes and ignored her; I shoulldn't let it bother me but I was so pissed.

Today she walked up and said hello and I refused to look at her. She said I looked lovely and I said thanks with barely a glance. UGH.....so not in the mood.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm so angry on your behalf. That woman is so flipping rude and really needs to be told about basic manners and human decency. If she makes another comment I'd would turn around and give her both barrels. 

I'm with everyone on the hair. My leg hair is really sparse ATM. Still kinda long tho. It's weird. It's my arm hair that isn't growing at all though. I'm rather enjoying it all. Not shaving my lady bits is driving me mad tho. I hate it so much. But I can't flipping see it to shave :haha: 

Reiko that's not mass loads of weight. But I can see why you were shocked when you've gained less at birth. I'm also keeping an eye on my weight. From 13 weeks to now I've gained about 12lbs. I'm expecting that to skyrocket in the next 10 weeks though. I was really shocked it was so low when I've not been watching what I eat at all. 

Snow day here. DS was distraught when I told him. He was so so so looking forward to world book day.


----------



## ricschick

Mine have been home too and the school is closed tomorrow too! Il be glad once the snow has gone! Ive got to venture out tomorrow tho as I have a mw appointment in the morning good job my dad is only round the corner at the moment so hes going to watch them while i go. He dont be around for too much longer now tho as he retires st the end of the month and is moving to Spain &#128546; hes coming back in May to see baby then he will be off again for good. Im not looking forward him leaving Im really close to my dad. &#128546;


----------



## hope2bmother

.


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi ladies! Its been a long time since I posted in here. Its impossible to keep up between crazy work and family life! I hope youre all well! Hard to believe that we are moving into the final couple months of pregnancy! Has this pregnancy flown by for you lovelies like it has for me?! 31 weeks this Saturday. So far Ive gained 15 lbs, but know theyll pack on in these final weeks since bub will gain about 1/2 lb a week from now until the end. Like with my daughter, Im having heart burn and Charlie horse galore. I try to breathe through the Charlie horses, especially when I get them in both calves at the same time, like breathing through a contraction! Bwuahaha! Cant wait to meet Little Sprout. Ive been trying to read and learn about hypnobirthing this time. What techniques are you ladies looking into, if any, to help with labor?


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko, I've heard a lot of folks talk about hair growing muuuch slower/more sparsely. I can't even tell with my body. But what I DID notice was that last time I got sugared (like waxing but mellower), a ton of the hair just broke instead of coming out. Hrmph.

Does defending your lack of weight gain mean they think you're not gaining *enough*? Good on you for having all the data, in any case! With knowledge comes power...

CHEL OMG THAT COWORKER. I got bothered the other day when my MIL giggled and said she "keeps forgetting I'm so big and round!!" but the "cankles/waddle" nonsense is OVER. THE. TOP.

ricschick: SPAIN?! I mean I know it's closer to you than it is to the States but STILL! I hope he's going to invite you to his boat or beach or villa or whatever glorious place he has in mind.

hope, time alternately seems like it's going a normal pace (September was BRUTALLY slow; that's all I remember), and also flying by. It's March!! How is it March?? How is this baby going to be here in a couple months?


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks, ladies. I work in a large school and she's the custodian that I don't have to see or talk to daily unless we run into each other. I will forever be cool towards her. Sad we've been fine for 16 years and now she does this...I don't forget...

So I passed my 3-hour GD again! Barely this time! My fasting lab was a bit high but the third draw was THE number it cut off! Like, if it was 1 number higher it would've had me diagnosed! *WHEW*
Should be done with them.

29 weeks...11 to go! Hope it flies by!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hope-I just started reading the Hypnobirthing book and am considering taking the classes at the end of the month. I&#8217;m also having a birthing pool to help. 
Chel-sounds like harassment to me! I would have to file a complaint because that woman is being an asshole!


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal glad you past the GD test!! 

I had my mw appointment today and all was good all my blood results were normal so no GD for me phew!! But Im measuring 3-4 weeks ahead so shes ordering me a growth scan to see how big baby Is Atleast that way if they think she is going to be too big they will bring me in a week sooner plus Im having 2 weekly appointments now to keep an eye on my size.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Have you measured ahead with any of your other kids Ricschick?


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Chel-sounds like harassment to me! I would have to file a complaint because that woman is being an asshole!

Eh, school districts don't have conventional HR departments...nothing would happen. Shoot, teachers are doing drugs and sleeping with kids! They would laugh at my puny complaint.
I'm a tough broad and can be nasty back and ignore if need be.

No work until Tuesday-yahoo!

SHOWER tomorrow!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

I have given up on people being polite while pregnant. I swear every single person I meet tells me "Oh, it's getting big now!" or variations thereof. My standard answer has become "Well it's not going to get smaller!" It is amazing what seems to become acceptable when you're expecting. Would anyone dare tell you your tummy/butt/whatever is becoming bigger every time they see you under normal circumstances??


----------



## ricschick

ReadynWaiting said:


> Have you measured ahead with any of your other kids Ricschick?

Yeah I measured ahead with my last baby too but wasnt offered a growth scan then, but I think I might be bigger at this stage then I was with joanie. Joanie was 9lb 1. Xx


----------



## ricschick

29 weeks today!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 29 weeks!
I was 9lbs 1oz, I apologize to my mother A LOT! Lol. Really as long as the head isn&#8217;t huge the rest is just baby chub and that squishes when it comes out. I have a feeling this baby will be bigger than my other 2 which were both 7lbs 4oz.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 29 weeks Ricschick! Nearly there now. 

It's scary how close it's getting now. I'm about to start buying nursery furniture. Eek!!


----------



## cheluzal

ChibiLena said:


> I have given up on people being polite while pregnant. I swear every single person I meet tells me "Oh, it's getting big now!" or variations thereof. My standard answer has become "Well it's not going to get smaller!" It is amazing what seems to become acceptable when you're expecting. Would anyone dare tell you your tummy/butt/whatever is becoming bigger every time they see you under normal circumstances??

Agreed. The touching gets me. You put your hand barely a foot above my crotch, unwanted. No baby and I deem that physical assault.

Went to church to let in friends--then got booted out while they decorate, lol. Hubs is on his way and my dad is almost there, because he arrives everywhere psycho early. 
I'm back home eating nuggets and waiting, lol.


Baby had me up at 3 kicking my ligaments. OOF. I was in such pain; he is sooo low. He's lying across and stretched and hit both sides and I thought my stomach was being ripped apart. :wacko:


----------



## ChibiLena

ricschick said:


> 29 weeks today!

Happy 29 weeks! It's getting so close now!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw I like when people touch my bump. I mean I&#8217;ve only had older women do it, not like a man or something. But it&#8217;s just something about being in community... them remembering their pregnancies and wanting to share their experiences and... I dunno it&#8217;s jist a connection you have with other women who have had children. I like the baby being celebrated, it gives me some joy and hope in a world where babies are widely seen as an inconvenience. 

Ladies... I just trimmed my down there area... I know I did it last time before my sweep at 38 weeks. I do NOT know how I did that. It was almost impossible and so uncomfortable this time at 31 weeks lol!!

My belly has totally dropped this week too. 

Oh and I wore my biggest sweater on the scale at the dietician so it said 136. So I am still gaining enough weight! I know it will come off pretty quickly after the delivery and I&#8217;m not opposed to keeping a few lbs. I have fat shorts just for that purpose so I dont have to worry about what I&#8217;ll wear in the summer. I will need some new nursing tops I think though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready how big do you think this one will be? My 2 were 7.12 and 7.13, I&#8217;m hoping this one isn&#8217;t bigger than 8!! But I think a lot of the time they just get bigger the more you have! Although my friend did have her 9 lb one first and her second was 6 lbs. She&#8217;s having her 3rd in a few weeks, wonder how big he will be!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> Cheluzal glad you past the GD test!!
> 
> I had my mw appointment today and all was good all my blood results were normal so no GD for me phew!! But Im measuring 3-4 weeks ahead so shes ordering me a growth scan to see how big baby Is Atleast that way if they think she is going to be too big they will bring me in a week sooner plus Im having 2 weekly appointments now to keep an eye on my size.

I cant imagine measuring 4 weeks ahead now!! Im so uncomfortable measuring right on track. Hopefully you have some slow growth weeks ahead so you can kind of even out on your measurements! Are you feeling huge??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko-I just feel huge! Thus far baby has measured on track and the last scan I had her weight was on track so probably not any bigger than my other 2. My hugeness has little to do with her and all to with my uterus just being big earlier than the others. As long as she&#8217;s under 8lbs I&#8217;m good.


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko I have no idea how you did it. I shaved my legs for the first time in months the other day and it about did me in XD


----------



## cheluzal

We had our shower yesterday! Our nursery is racecar and my besties did SUCH a great job! My favorite was the little details, like signs by food saying "PIT STOP" and "FUEL STATION" and the paper plates in green, yellow, and red all arranged to look like stoplights!

...but I am paying for it now! I didn't drink much at all yesterday and have been contracting since last night. I'm trying to recoup my dehydration and force water (ugh, I hate water anyway) and hubs got me Gatorade. They are slowly going away but it was every 5-10 minutes all night. Not labor since they never got harder but oof, so tight and painful.
I missed church because I was exhausted!
 



Attached Files:







shower 3-3-18.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel what a fun shower! I hope you felt celebrated xx. Rest up today!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

VieraSky said:


> Reiko I have no idea how you did it. I shaved my legs for the first time in months the other day and it about did me in XD

I was definitely flying blind the majority of the time lol! Thank goodness I didnt catch any skin XD


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel your shower sounds like it was great! I hope you rested up yesterday and are feeling better today. 

Reiko you are a braver woman than I :haha: I haven't laid hands on my razor for weeks now. And the lady garden is a lost cause til this kid is out. Hubs isn't bothered, we're not having sex anyway. It's just me being driven mad haha. 

Happy 30 weeks to me. Final 10 weeks. Hecking heck! It really feels like the final stretch now. Nearly single figure weeks left. 

Back to school for us. It's warmed up, the snow is mostly gone. The paths are clear and DS needs to get out of the house and I need some peace :haha: 

It's 4 years today since my mum died. My bathroom scales shattered when I picked them up this morning. I don't believe in supernatural stuff but it's a bit of a weird coincidence. Maybe she's telling me not to obsess over my weight lol. 

I'm basically gunna spend today allowing myself to be sad, I find it easier to deal with it's the rest of the year if I let myself have the day to just feel my grief. 

Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## ricschick

Reiko I do feel huge!!! And definitely woddling now! And by the end of the day Im sore. The hospital called this morning and Im having my growth scan today at 4.30! So Im excited to see her again, Ive never had a scan this late in pregnancy so Im excited to see what she looks like. Just hope dh can make it out of work in time. 

Broken oh Im sorry to hear that, I hope your ok xxxx

Cheluzal your shower sounds lovely!! Did you get lots of nice things for baby? I tend to get a lot of BH if Ive had a busy day too! Hope your feeling refreshed today. 

Whens everyone packing their hospital bag? Ive not bought anything for it yet so I best start stocking up!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-I&#8217;m sorry your heart is hurting. Grief is a strange thing as it pops in and out. I take solace in knowing they are always with is even if I can&#8217;t see or touch them. Be gentle with yourself and take the time you need. 

Ricschick-I&#8217;ve been waddling for a couple weeks off and on but now it&#8217;s all day everyday. Lol. So excited you get to see baby today!

Anyone feeling miserable with their family? My fam doesn&#8217;t seem to give a shit that I&#8217;m in so much pain or exhausted. Dh especially is being totally inconsiderate and I&#8217;m ready to snap. I went away sat for the night with a couple girlfriends for my bday and instead of him doing anything around the house he shipped off dd to his parents for the night to go out with friends. I got home and no dishes were done, stuff was all over and he was miserable I&#8217;m cuz he was hungover. I&#8217;m just so disappointed that he made the choices he did.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thanks ladies. 

Ricschick I haven't even got the hospital bag yet, never mind thought what to put in it :haha: I have to pack for DS too. Not even thought about it. Whoops! 

I'm not sure if I'm waddling yet. I feel like I'm still walking normally. The school run was a shock to the system this morning though. Felt like bubs was going to fall out by the time I got home haha. I did get a few comments on how big I've gotten this morning. 

RnW I'm not really close to my fam for them to notice my day to day life. I wish DH was a bit more sympathetic though. There's zero intimacy ATM. It's like if sex is off the table then he's not bothered about anything else. I'd like a flipping back rub maybe. I'm in pain and I'm tired and i just want a bloody rest. He's always been helpful around the house so that's not an issue, I just wish he'd pay more attention to me yknow. 

I'm sorry your hubby made some questionable choices this weekend. I would not be pleased to come home to that either. 

Enjoy your scan Ricschick. I hope you get some good shots of your little one.


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks all! I did crash yesterday but I have a sore throat today. I cannot breathe and had to through my mouth most of the night so maybe that's it. I used to get them a lot as a kid so hopefully it's just that and goes away and nothing more. 4 days of work then spring break next week.

Off today because of a small town festival here. So I'm about to go through all the gifts we got, which was a ton! I am blessed.

BROKEN: My brother died unexpectedly after a horrific car accident and us taking care of him at home for years. I call that day his "rebirthday" and will always take off work and school and celebrate his life. I do something I normally wouldn't do: I've swam with dolphins, manatees, ziplinging, etc...sometimes I take my two nieces. Make it a tribute day...sometimes it helps...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready - must be a third pregnancy thing. Like they are all the same so we're used to it... well this pregnancy is a lot harder in different ways and I would appreciate some sympathy!

DH did let me nap on the couch for an hour yesterday afternoon without bugging me about it which is great. But when I started crying the other night because I'm feeling so awful and uncomfortable and I have 9 more weeks his only response was "yeah, your belly is really big." I would have appreciated a hug or cuddles or something lol! He wants to have a 4th too but honestly this is getting too hard for me in the last half! 

No hospital bag here yet. I always have candy in mine because of my GD, as soon as that baby is out I eat candy haha. Have to pack backpacks for the girls too, we'll be getting them some special new activities to keep them busy if we have to take them. I can't even remember what to put in my hospital bag. Comfy clothes (do I even have anything that will fit after birth!?!?), granny panties, make up, snacks... what else? I'm not the person who packs "my own pillow with a cute pillow case so it looks nicer in photos" lol. Just the basics. And time to install the carseat in the next few weeks too.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I told dh last week that I was struggling this go around and feeling like I wasn&#8217;t able to cope with all that I would normally do. He couldn&#8217;t understand what I was talking about. The pain alone is doing me in (and I have a high tolerance) but the constant reflux and unbearable exhaustion is just too much. He texted my sister and said he thinks me being off work is the issue instead of asking her for suggestions on what he could do to help. It&#8217;s just frustrating!
I don&#8217;t pack a hospital bag but Pinterest has some great ideas if you need any. I have a cart full on Amazon of postpartum items that I will soon order (large/dark panties, pads, nursing pads, nursing bras, diapers and wipes...to name a few lol). Here&#8217;s a great post https://www.gentlenursery.com/organic-pregnancy/all-natural-postpartum-care-kit/ about things to have if anyone is looking. I just forgot about some things and was thinking just baby not about what I would need. Another thing I&#8217;m going to try is an Amazon subscription to diaper delivery because it gives you 25% off of the cost of diapers/wipes. That way I don&#8217;t have to constantly check for sales and stock up when they happen.


----------



## KittenLifter

Chibi, I'm going to try to adopt "it's not going to get smaller!" That's brilliant. I'm not used to people making comments on my body (unless it's "you look so STRONG!" at the gym, which I like) and I am not a fan. Of course I'm getting bigger. This baby has a lot more chunkin' up to do.

Broken, I had a good chuckle about the lost cause of the lady garden. And I'm glad to hear you gave yourself time to just experience your feelings and not try to control them. I had a therapist who used to talk about feelings being like waves; if you let them move you, and move through you, it works a lot better than trying to resist them (they'll just knock you over!). My mom always gives herself at least 24 hours with Very Strong Feelings to just feel them; there's time for action later. And I love the idea that your mom's maybe trying to send you some kindness. <3

ricschick, I keep looking at "hospital bag" lists and going "don't need one, not going to the hospital unless there's a problem," but you've reminded me I actually DO like the thought of having a little one packed, just in case. It's highly unlikely we'd ever have an emergency transfer (our midwives are very conservative/careful), so theoretically there would be time to put it together last-minute, but I've never been in labor and I can't really see how I'd know how I'll feel at the moment. Maybe it would all be too much to do then! Plus packing a bag is something I can control...and I like that feeling sometimes!

Ready, what a frustrating situation with your DH. It's hard to enjoy a night away as much as you could when there's some unknown chaos going on at home. :(

chel, glad to hear your latest GTT went okay, too! Your shower sounds lovely and you two are cute as buttons, to boot. I love the idea of a rebirthday, too. What a thoughtful way to honor your brother. (My mom and her sisters do a version of this around the time their mother died; it ends up being a yearly celebration of her life.)

Reiko, hooray for the nap...and it sounds like your DH needs to add something to his list of responses that's nicer than "yeah, your belly is really big" (?!). Maybe "thanks for all this hard work you're doing for our family"........


----------



## KittenLifter

Ready, thanks so much for the link about postpartum care supplies! So clear. So specific. Yesssss.

I hope your DH finds a clue soon. It's hard enough being miserable without having your partner invent reasons you're "actually" feeling bad. :(


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thanks ladies <3 I'm feeling better the closer it gets to the end of the day. The worst in the morning, before her time of death. After that I feel like I can at least breath a bit. 

Chel that is such a beautiful thing to do for your brother. What a wonderful way to keep his memory alive. 

RnW I'm sorry, your DH needs a bit of a slap and a kick up the butt. I'm sorry he's being insensitive. I hope your sister gave him a flipping clue. 

Reiko as well, your DH maybe needs to think about his words. Honestly what is with these men. My DH isn't outright insensitive. He just doesn't comprehend the level of pain I am in all day every day. So he's very "oh that sucks" and very blasé about it. 
He's never experienced chronic pain so I really don't think he has any frame of reference. 
His go to is always "go soak in the bath" no matter how many time I explain it hurts to step into things and it hurts to open my legs too wide and I'm scared I'm going to get stuck in the effing bath if I bathe when he's not here. I might murder him during labour lol. 

Kitten I had a therapist say to me, after I described the 6 months before my mum died (miscarriage, loss of childhood pet, cancer diagnosis for my mum, cared for her for the final 3 months of her life solo, arranged her funeral solo, basically cleaned her house out on my own etc etc) that it was like life had kicked me down the stairs & I was laid at the bottom in shock and the only thing I could do and should do was just lie there for a bit and take in everything that has happened in the short amount of time. It really stuck with me and I try and take the time to actually feel my feelings now, not to repress them and try to control them. 

I'm just starting to think about post partum stuff too. I got some soft cotton bras to sleep in. I'm gunna get some disposable pants with pads in for the first couple of days. Big granny pants and big pads for after that. I might get some witch hazel for baths as well. It's been such a long time I can't remember what I packed for the hospital and what I needed for post partum. Heck!


----------



## ricschick

Im sorry some husbands are being clueless and inconsiderate!! Lets hope they buck their ideas up ! They really have no clue do they lol. 

Had my scan all looks great, didnt get a great shot of her at all really no side on view of her face as she consentrated on her measurements. She weighing approx 3lb 6! And is on the 81st percentile so definitely on the larger side!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricschick, I had a late scan with my first and it was so dissapointing there were no good shots! The tech said they're way too big at that point to get any cute profiles or anything. Maybe a frontal shot but that's not cute haha, ours looked like a ghost head on XD

Even if you're doing a home birth my midwives told us to pack a hospital bag, because one thing people don't consider is sometimes AFTER the delivery the baby has to be transferred to the hospital, so packing something is a good idea (& having your carseat ready to go)! And the number one reason women transfer to the hospital is not being able to cope with the pain and needing more options. So if you've never been in labour before I'd definitely pack one ;) I'm not sure if I have to go on insulin or not yet so I'm not sure if we're having a home birth or not!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, oh my goodness, what an INTENSE chapter you had around your mum's death!! Any subset of that would have been a lot, but all together...I can't even imagine. I'm so glad you were strong enough to get support in processing that.

Reiko, that's a good point! Our midwives say most of their transfers are first-time mothers who are just plain exhausted. Our friend (& doula) had one of those transfers with her first (her kid was not coming out right, she had an epidural and a nap and all went smoothly after that). Second kid was born at home, no problems...and then it became clear something wasn't right, so he ended up in the NICU. ALSO a situation where I would not want to be running around the house gathering things.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GUYS WHYYYY AM I EVEN HAVING ANOTHER KID

I can't even handle the ones I already have!!! No one listens to me around here!! :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko_ctu said:


> GUYS WHYYYY AM I EVEN HAVING ANOTHER KID
> 
> I can't even handle the ones I already have!!! No one listens to me around here!! :brat::brat::brat:

This was me last week! I was ready to go stay in a hotel and let them all fend for themselves. Instead I decided I would take this by the balls and had a meeting with my family like I would have had at work. I had a list of ALL the jobs that need to be done in the house, gave my spiel about no one working together and it all falling on my shoulders. Everyone picked their jobs and committed to working together. Even my 5yr old was rhyming off what she should be doing and said sorry for not. Im feeling much better today and dont want to scratch their eyes out lol. 
I hope your people get their shit together Reiko!


----------



## ricschick

Oh reiko I hear you!!! What drives me mad at the moment is I put things on the stairs (99% of it isnt mine!) and everyone just walks past it and never takes it up!! Its driving me mad!!! So I end up taking it up as and when I go as the stairs are a challenge for me at the moment but no one else thinks too!!! Why??? Can they not see it???? Heads are gonna roll ifbit carries on!!!! &#128580;


----------



## ChibiLena

31 weeks already! Walking is becoming somewhat of a chore now, haha. Let's see how I do until close to 39 weeks at work.  Booked myself in for a prenatal yoga workshop this Saturday...feeling bad that I don't exercise as much this pregnancy. My hands feel hot and swollen at times, I feel hot in general much more often now.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> chel, glad to hear your latest GTT went okay, too! Your shower sounds lovely and you two are cute as buttons, to boot. I love the idea of a rebirthday, too. What a thoughtful way to honor your brother. (My mom and her sisters do a version of this around the time their mother died; it ends up being a yearly celebration of her life.)

Thanks! My MIL died on 5/23 and my hubby actually wants our son born then, I guess to replace a bad death with a good new life. We shall see...that's almost a week over due date and with me being 41 next month, I'm not sure how long they will let me go.


A lady tried intimating I was too big for still 10.5 weeks left. My reply: "If you're about to make a comment on my body, keep walking." I am so not in the mood for this ridiculousness! How does making a freaking life make it okay to talk about your size? UGH


----------



## VieraSky

I keep waiting for someone to say something about how 'huge' I am (like they've done with both my other pregnancies) so I can be snarky, but surprisingly it hasn't happened yet.

I've got my c-section scheduled for April 25th, I'll be 38 1/2 weeks along at that point. From now until then, I go in to my OB twice a week plus an ultrasound every week to measure fluid. Oh the life of a high risk pregnancy.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi all! Haven't checked in for a really long time...we have been so busy. I hear everyone on the stupid comments about body size..I have had SO many people say I'm big. One lady at church said to me the other day "you're huge." Everyone thinks I'm about to pop at any second. My OB assured me I'm measuring right on track, not ahead. I guess I just must be fat this time around! I'm so taken aback by some of these comments that I can't even think of a snarky comment. I just typically say "yea, I'm big." 

I failed my 1 hr glucose test a couple weeks ago and went in for the three hour a few days back. I was shocked that I actually passed!! So no gestational diabetes for me this time around. That was a huge weight off my shoulders! 

I am struggling mentally lately though. We were supposed to have gutted and completed our bathroom remodel months ago. My husband dragged his feet and now we're finally doing it this week. Now I'm feeling frustrated because I'd really like to complete the nursery, but it's turned into a "catch-all" for all the crap from the bathroom. I've also been overwhelmed by the mess; it's hard cleaning a home where every square inch is covered in dust when you're big and pregnant. 

In addition to some of the other ladies on here, I DON'T KNOW WHY I'M HAVING ANOTHER KID!! My son is a full blown threenager and it's exhausting. He argues with me all day, whines, has epic meltdowns, doesn't listen, and overall just treats me like garbage. We're trying to be consistent with discipline, but it seems like he doesn't respond to anything. I was feeling extremely down this morning and told my husband it was mistake to have another child because I feel my 3 year old is just going to ruin the experience. The first week of having the baby home is going to be so hard with being sore, leaky, sleep deprived, and having a mean toddler running around and barking out orders and demands. I'm sure I'll get over it and I'm very happy I'm having a baby girl, just needed to vent.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs I hear your pain! There is nothing more frustrating than home Reno&#8217;s. I grew up living in them and married a contractor (turned Insurance broker recently). I have been living through Reno&#8217;s for the last 6 years. We are down to the finishing touches and actually have my dad here today putting in trim and baseboard. My husband has a 1000 stupid little finishes to complete and I&#8217;m hoping that will happen over the next week or two. Part of my issue is having no control over it and then the flipping mess. 
Do you have someone that can light a fire under dh ass? My dad is coming back Saturday to get 500/1000 jobs done alongside with dh. I&#8217;m sure dh is thrilled!!! Haha
As for your threenager, it really is worse than the &#8216;terrible twos&#8217;. Consistency is key but is sooo hard when you are tired and pregnant. I have no patience these days and my kids feel it. I hope it gets easier for you soon!


----------



## cheluzal

I'm creating a "Before Baby To-Do List" and I'm giving hubs until my bday on 4/9 to have it done. He's good about doing but having it in writing and a firm deadline help.
I told him I was nesting and my attitude and OCD would get worse, and I would stress until it was done.

Our nursery is almost done! Pics soon. I'm still washing all of the little clothes we got on Saturday, lol. I just do a teeny load a night because that's all I can manage. 

I also took off tomorrow, and spring break is next week so no work until the 19th! I had a sore throat since Sunday and just feeling run down and want to rest! No sickness at all until now, lol, so can't really complain of a little cold, but took Tylenol last night and actually slept ok.


----------



## ricschick

Mrs its so hard isnt it! I find changing the subject helps so for example if shes morning she wants something and Ive told her no I try to distract her with something else, I also explain everything like why she can do something or have something but I also make sure I dont give in. Or I try to compromise that works well too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Belly button is starting to pop!!


----------



## ricschick

30 weeks today!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 30 wks Ricschick!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 30 weeks Ricschick! 

We put our cot and changing unit together last night. And went into town with DS and picked out some baby clothes with him today. THEN came home and found a bargain of vests and sleepsuits on eBay as well. A flipping productive day haha. 

Then DH found a bundle of superhero clothes in 3-6 size which he bought as a treat to himself haha. 

We've definitely got enough 0-3 clothes so we can start looking at 3-6. We've only bought vests and sleepsuits in 0-3. They're just so little and pjs are the best and comfiest for that age I think. 

My DS picked a beautiful blanket out and he's so proud of himself for getting the baby a gift. It's so cute.


----------



## VieraSky

Happy 30 weeks, Ricschick!

And happy 32 weeks to me :D


----------



## cheluzal

I'm super uncomfortable. The recliner hurts so I'm lying in bed mostly. Ugh.
Cold slowly going away, never got too bad but coughing makes me pee...lovely.

Oh, and I got a jury summons in the mail, lol. At least "expectant mother" is the first reason to get out of it.


----------



## ChibiLena

I now know the joys of "lightning crotch". Thank you son. &#128514;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LOVely broken!!! I agreed about Jammies for newborns. No point in fancy outfits, not for our family at least!!

Today was my last day of work! And I have to call the dietician on Monday, blood sugar numbers are really bad overnight so I need insulin IMO. I doubt theres anything she can suggest to make them better otherwise.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 32 weeks viera!! 

Thats lovely broken!!! I agree onesies are just comfy and easier the only outfits Ive bought consist of leggings and a top. But Ive bought mostly rompers for hopefully a warm summer!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-I love &#8216;productive&#8217; days! That&#8217;s a great idea taking ds out to get a gift for baby. I&#8217;ll have to do that with the kids. Ds is 14 so not too bothered but dd will love it. 
Dd and I just had a conversation about her helping to feed baby. I explained I would breastfeed solely for the first 5-6 months. She thought about it and asked &#8216;so you are going to feed her like animals do?&#8217; I said yes. She then asked &#8216;so you will feed her from your vagina?&#8217; Haha I then had to describe how it works so she then says &#8216;why don&#8217;t you just give her a bottle so it&#8217;s easy?&#8217; She cracks me up. 
When is everyone starting to wash your baby stuff? Have I asked this before lol? I just want to get stuff organized.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko yay for last day of work! Sorry your sugars are out of whack.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 32 weeks Viera 

Chel I'm having trouble lying on the sofa now. I like to nap through the day but I only stay asleep for half hour/40 mins before my hip hurts too much and wakes me up to roll over. 

Chibi is it like a weird burning electric feeling in your like actual genitals? If so I am right there with you. 

Reiko happy last day of work! I'm sorry your sugars aren't co-operating. I really hope your midwife can think of something you can do that isn't insulin. 

Ricschick I considered rompers, but living in Yorkshire, our summers are never assured and may isn't a guarantee it will be warm haha. I can always grab some if it gets reasonably warm. Just long sleeved onesies so far. I haven't bought any coats or jackets yet, I'm hoping onesies and blankets will be warm enough in may. 

Ready I really wanted him to be involved. He picked out a lovely blanket too. White with bright circles all over it. I can get cot sheets in the same design and I'm going to! He helped us pick clothes as well. He was super excited. 

That's lovely your DD is so interested and knowledgeable about breastfeeding and stuff. I'd like to know what animals feed from the vagina though :haha: DS hasn't discussed feeding or anything with me. I'm pretty sure he knows he was fed from a bottle, but he hasn't discussed it with me. I'll be bottle feeding this bubba so he can help if he wants to. If not, obviously I won't force him. 

I did have to tell him he mustn't ever pick the baby up out of his cot though. DS helped us flat pack the cot and changing unit and mentioned he was big enough to reach into the cot and get baby. We both told him he must never do that. I hope he listened. 

I'm waiting on my last delivery of clothes from eBay and then I'm going to wash everything and put it all in drawers. Is anyone stripping their pram down to wash it? 
Mine is brand new so I'm thinking to just wash the liner of the carry cot and leave the rest of it. 

I'm really starting to feel the back ache now. It's hurting constantly, even when I'm sat down/laid down. 9 weeks to go.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Also happy Mother's Day to the U.K. mummies! I hope you've been spoilt rotten by your little ones. Crazy to think next yr we will have a new little one to celebrate with.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken that is lightning Crotch! I have that and sometimes it feels like I&#8217;ve been kicked down there. I guess it&#8217;s your body getting ready for the big day.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well I talked with my dietician today and even with a 5.7 fasting for a week she wants me to try different bedtime snack instead of going on insulin. I know it&#8217;s not going to work but I guess the later I start insulin the cheaper it will be so might as well try it for a week!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh just to give you guys some perspective the goal for fasting is 5.2.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko I hope they can work something out for you that works!! 

Ive so got to go through all of babies clothes Ive bought so I can see what I need and get them washed but I just dont have the energy!! Id better make the effort this week tho!! I think I only need a few more bits then Im done and I need to go and get my pjs etc for my hospital bag too!! Because soon I dont think il be able too Im so big and sore now that things are getting too hard!! Like today I was so physically tired I just sat on the sofa all day!! Sod it!! Lol. 

Had a lovely mothers day kids woke me up at 7.30 &#128518; with presents of chocolates candles and little candle vases and a lovely little box and cards. And we went out for dinner with the mil which was nice. 
Hows everyone feeling? Nervous? Excited?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That sounds like a lovely day Ricschick!! We will have Mother&#8217;s Day in May shortly after this new one is born :)

The clothes thing is daunting... I haven&#8217;t started going thru mine at all! I need to soon and wash things up. I will probably have to buy some stuff but I hope not. After going thru 2babies already things aren&#8217;t very nice anymore. But they&#8217;re workable I&#8217;m hoping!!!


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal, the body comments are absurd. (My MIL now comments on how "big" or "big and round" I am pretty much every time I see her, but no one else seems to...for now.) I love your comeback, though! There are two dang months left; maybe people just don't see enough pregnant folks these days.

mrsstrezy, glad to see you pop up around here!

Ready, dyyying laughing at "so you will feed her from your vagina?" I love little kid logic.

Meanwhile, uh...haven't washed a thing yet. But we also don't have much yet! We have a pack of onesies my parents brought back from Japan, two bags of hand-me-downs from a local friend from a couple weeks ago, and...a baby shower in a couple weeks. ...we also don't have anywhere to put these things yet! All in due time. :laugh2:

Reiko, hope a nice small change is all that's needed to get your blood sugar back in a good range! Your attitude about it all is so awesome and proactive and adaptable.

ricschick, it's the thought that counts, right? Sounds like a lovely mother's day, even with the early wakeup! Mostly these days I'm feeling excited and mellow and just as bewildered as ever that we're going to have an ACTUAL BABY in our house in a couple months. I'm feeling the edge of impatience start to creep in, though...


----------



## cheluzal

I have the clothes washed and in the dresser. We kept the newborn ones out in case he's too big and we can take back for credit. I do hope he's tiny enough to fit them though.

Took back extra stuff to Target and got credit. Just added some items to registry since we're waiting for the 15% off from there and Amazon to kick in to purchase remaining stuff. Between Target, Amazon, and Burlington, we'e finding the cheapest of each item.

My job was supposed to be doing a shower in a week or so...I'll be over here holding my breath. Still waiting for gift for getting married. But man, it could help if they gave gift cards to those stores, lol.

Met with pediatrician and got that squared away today! Hubs is at gym and I am in bed. Nothing else is comfy. The pedi scale said 167 but OB was 160 2 weeks ago!!! Have I gained 7 pounds in 2 weeks??? BOO! We'll see what same old scale at OB's says Wednesday! I'm miserable and now depressed...mom badgering me to tell her my weight today isn't helping...nor is the entire bag of chips I ate yesterday. :blush:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I hope the plan works for your sugars. Fingers crossed! 

Ricschick I was up at 6:30 on Mother's Day doing laundry while DH and DS were still in bed. But I did get a nice breakfast and a nice roast dinner so I'm not complaining. DS gave me a biiiiiig box of chocolates, some lovely wooden roses and a beautiful card he made at school. It was a nice day. I enjoyed myself. 

Kitten your MIL is kinda rude too. Maybe just don't comment on pregnant ladies. Ever. At all. Just shush. Stop talking. Shush. Lol. 

I'm getting excited now. I still have a lot of stuff to prep, nappy stockpile, formula stockpile, hospital bag etc etc. It still doesn't feel real though. I still can't wrap my head around having an actual baby in the house in a couple of months.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chel-I try to avoid the scales, it just makes me sad lol. As for your mom asking you how much you way it&#8217;s not really any of her business. Why not get her going and tell her you have tipped the scales at 200! Just to see her reaction.


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 32 weeks to me! Baby boy is now the size of a Pomelo! Only 8 weeks more sounds so so close!

The yoga workshop last Saturday was not my best idea. It was lovely, mind you but now I am sore everywhere and have to walk really really slowly.

I honestly don't want to know what I weigh now. At the last appointment, it was +12kg. If I can stay under 18kg gain this time around I will be happy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel all three of the scales I have to use say different numbers. I would say you might have gained 3-4 lbs reasonably and the other scale is off by a bit. 

I&#8217;m weighing in around 135 nowadays (up 35 lbs) and baby is measuring 33 weeks so a week ahead. Send me all your good thoughts and vibes she doesn&#8217;t get more than a week ahead in her measurements!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel all three of the scales I have to use say different numbers. I would say you might have gained 3-4 lbs reasonably and the other scale is off by a bit.
> 
> Im weighing in around 135 nowadays (up 35 lbs) and baby is measuring 33 weeks so a week ahead. Send me all your good thoughts and vibes she doesnt get more than a week ahead in her measurements!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Reiko!


----------



## ricschick

Went out today and bought bits for my hospital bag, bought 2 pairs of pjs some lovely big black knickers!! Lol and flip flops! You gotta love primark!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Awesome Ricschick! That reminded me of the one thing I liked last time in my bag, I bought cheap $2 slippers from ikea so I could toss them after the hospital. You don&#8217;t want your nice slippers walking around grimy hospital floors!! Cheap slippers or flip flops are the way to go!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Flip flops are a great idea Ricschick. I think I'm going to pack mine in my hospital bag. It's so bloody warm in the hospital anyway I doubt I'll want my actual slippers.


----------



## cheluzal

I don't own a scale and only know when I see doc. This new one was digital so I'm hoping it's not calibrated right--I'll know tomorrow at OB with original scale.

I told my mom I'm sick of hearing it from her. We communicate mostly via text/email to preserve the relationship, and she got quiet and quit replying. Oh well. This is why she's not invited to the birth or will be told until after delivery.

Wanted to organize office today. It's so messy and the last room since we moved in, but I've been on the couch, eating, napping, and watching TV. It's my break, danggit! And my tummy is a wee queasy and I detest that. 
I'll try again later, ha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok so we&#8217;re all third trimester now I think, even the end of May-ers! Yay!!

Has anyone&#8217;s nausea come back? Mine has! I feel like poo most of the day. And iron is a bit low but not too much according to the Midwife. I&#8217;m so tired I don&#8217;t know how I&#8217;ll make it thru 8 more weeks of this lol! I need to get a babysitter or something just so I can have a nap every day!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Reiko-Sorry about your blood sugars. That must be really frustrating. I feel so blessed to not have GD this time around...the stupid blood sugars are just always on your mind and it's stressful. I felt a little sick yesterday also; but I haven't thrown up in like a month now so that's nice, lol. I feel like I've been more hungry again..like I get an icky "dust bin" taste in my mouth if I don't eat enough. I was reading that at this point in the pregnancy, the baby is really fattening up; so maybe this has something to do with the increased appetite. I feel like I always need a snack.

Our bathroom remodel is almost done, so hopefully before April I will also be able to get the nursery squared away. In April I plan to make about ten crockpot freezer meals to prepare for baby. I still gotta get my postpartum kit together and I'm not planning on packing a hospital bag for another month or so. Friends are throwing me a baby sprinkle on April 7th, so based on what I get there, will buy the extra bits that I need afterwards. These next couple months are gonna go so fast.

Getting more uncomfortable. Cleaned my house Sunday and could barely move afterwards.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko-I don&#8217;t have the nausea I had in first tri but I do feel crappy most of the time. The reflux adds to this and has caused me to throw up a handful of times. You were pretty sick 1st tri so it probably is just rearing it&#8217;s ugly head again. 
Mrs-glad your bathroom is almost done. I&#8217;m so done with house Reno&#8217;s and dh isn&#8217;t bothered with leaving things undone. My dad came and did most of the finishing touches but still a couple things to complete. I really want to get nursery set up and my list of &#8216;get ready for baby/postpartum&#8217; done.


----------



## yazzy

Reiko - yay for everyone being in third tri now! Time is flying by!

I was feeling exhausted but my iron levels were pretty low so started iron tablets a week ago and feel sooo much better now &#128513;

Yep great idea for flip flops in hospital, I am starting to think about making a list for a hospital bag. Going to go through all the baby clothes I have in a couple weeks and then buy a few new bits for baby.

I'm going to attempt to make some meals before baby arrives and freeze them so there is less to do when I'm trying look after 3 kids, the dogs and still work lol!

Getting excited to go shopping now and luckily I don't need to buy any big bits this time round.


----------



## ricschick

Thats what I thought hopefully the weather will be warm so I bought a pair of 90p flip flops from primark to wear walking around before and after birth in hospital! 
Ive bought some non bio washing powder so all I need to do is muster up the energy to go through her clothes and wash them!! 
Sorry your feeling sick again reiko!! I feel off some days but not really sick!! Im getting quite short tempered lately but I think thats down to being tired!! The 3 a day school runs are taking there toll! And I find people ie mil offers her help but once I ask for it tells me shes too tired! And keeps saying oh when your big il pick joanie up a couple of times a week Im yet to see this!! Its seems she only wants to help when it suits her. So I just get on with it I dont bother asking. &#128580;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I made the switch back to comfort pure fabric softener a few months ago so I didn't have to buy 2 lots for us and baby haha. That's THE baby washing stuff as far as I'm concerned haha. I'm still using our normal surf powder tho. I don't think I changed that with DS so I'm not going to this time, unless bubba has a reaction ofc. 

I'm sorry for you ladies who are sick again. DS's teacher just had a baby and I was chatting with her a few months ago before she went on maternity and she was saying she was being sick again every time she ate something. 

I'm not sick, but my lord this heartburn is constant. Literally from the moment I wake up til I sleep. It won't stop. 
Guys if the old wives tale is true, I might be carrying a baby chewbacca :haha:


----------



## cheluzal

It's official: I've gained 6 pounds in 2 weeks, but I adore my doctor I saw today (5 in practice). He said, and I quote, "Numbers don't say crap. I look at you and you look perfect." So we're going with that!

I'm 5'8" and skinny everywhere but belly, but I feel fat. And I feel like my face is, but I guess I need to get over it. 

Queasy off and on and can't recline or I can't breathe and it feels like chest pain. He said heartburn but I have no burning...oh the joys. Is it May yet??


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Your doctor sounds like a good guy chel! He's completely right. 

We don't get weighed at all over here. I'm tracking my weight personally but midwives and doctors don't care about it. 

I'm with you on being all belly. I've not gained weight anywhere other than the bump and my face. Which is awesome. Love me some moon face &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel I had that &#8220;type&#8221; of heartburn in my 2nd tri and with my 2nd pregnancy a lot. It is scary, I had actually gone to emergency for it because the shortness of breath and chest pain was actually really concerning. But it&#8217;s just GERD or whatever they call it, really uncomfortable!! This time it&#8217;s all the burning in the throat for me and I can tell it&#8217;s heartburn.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chel-that&#8217;s the pain I have if I don&#8217;t take Zantac. It radiates around my upper midsection even in to my back. It&#8217;s a terrible feeling but does dissipate with the Zantac. I hate taking stuff but I can&#8217;t deal with it. 
I love your drs response! 

Broken-the &#8216;moon face&#8217; is bugging me the most. I haven&#8217;t really gained weight in other places but my bump looks huge as does my round face. I&#8217;ve been pinning stuff on Pinterest to start &#8216;getting fit&#8217; after pregnancy. We will see if I have the energy for it. Lol 

Ricschick-I&#8217;m not sure why people throw out the &#8216;ill help&#8217; card but when it comes down to it they aren&#8217;t there. I can only imagine how busy life is for you with your kids. 

I am lacking serious motivation these days. I have barely been off the couch and am dragging. I know the anemia has a lot to do with it and the liquid iron I got is disgusting so I&#8217;m struggling to get it in. I just feel so lazy and unproductive!


----------



## KittenLifter

chel your mom reminds me of something my mom used to say to us all the time as kids: "Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer." (My parents had endless patience for honest questions of curiosity, but not for us being willfully obtuse.) I loooove what the good doctor said, though!

I am with a bunch of y'all on the "no motivation don't care" train. I was supposed to be speaking at a conference next week, but it was cancelled a couple weeks ago, so I'm taking vacation instead. And it's like my brain realized that yesterday and went "okay, so we're done with work!" And no we are not just yet, but I am STRUGGLING to get anything done work-wise.

Plus there was a scheduling mishap with the midwives (we were told noon for today; they had us down for 11), so now there's been a bunch of rescheduling. I am just not in the mood to change gears so much.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I have no motivation either. 

Getting out of the house is a struggle. My mom came and cleaned my house today in about 30 mins, the same would&#8217;ve taken me 2 hrs I&#8217;m sure!

And I&#8217;m sooo tired. Anemia too though and I&#8217;m sure blood sugars are affecting it. But i did start working out last week so I&#8217;m doing a bit of weight lifting a few times a week. 

And I agree with Zantac working really well! I also like to avoid taking anything while I&#8217;m prwgnant but it&#8217;s been recommended to me so many times and it does work.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko good for you for starting to work out again! I have been telling myself to for months but I&#8217;m not listening lol. I desperately need to if anything just to have strength to deliver. I think it&#8217;s half the reason my bump is so huge is that I have no abs engaged at all.


----------



## ricschick

I have energy for about half an hour in the morning and thats me done lol!! After 3 school runs a day Im knackered!! 
I managed to sort babies clothes today yay go me Ive only washed one lot tho but Im glad I no what I have! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricschick you&#8217;re to go on the clothes! I think that will be my next weeks goal, then I&#8217;ll do my hospital bag, and getting the baby&#8217;s sleeping space ready. My DH is in charge of changing all the car seats around in the van but I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll be doing that in the hospital parking lot even though he&#8217;s been told for months lol. 

I need to get my older girls closets sorted actually. I have a whole bunch of size 3 that I need to get out for my toddler and put away my preschoolers size 4 things. So that&#8217;ll be a weeks project too.

I need to get a consult with an OB for insulin since my dietician&#8217;s advice didn&#8217;t help at all. So my mw is sending a referral today and waiting for a call next week about an appt.


----------



## ChibiLena

It looks like we'll be moving house end of April so everything will be pretty crazy right before my due date. But, I really want to be closer to our work places and my parents will be staying in the area for three weeks after delivery too, so it will hopefully work out. However, means I need to concentrate on packing and sorting stuff...which I haven't really done. Having a hard time kicking myself into gear at work too. I start out every morning really slow, haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib that sounds super difficult... good luck!! Especially since most stuff needs to be packed in the last week before you move!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow chibi I do not envy you having to do that! I hope you have lots of help?

Yesterday my mom sister and I took the kids to Toronto to go to the museum and I&#8217;m EXHAUSTED today! It was several hours of walking (ouch) which probably wasn&#8217;t smart but the kids liked it. I can barely move to get anything done today. I just can&#8217;t get over how much this pregnancy is kicking my behind. I&#8217;m ready for her to
Come out and move on to the next stage.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chibi I do not even you at all. I moved when I was about this pregnant with DS and that kicked my butt. I can't imagine doing it any later. I hope it all goes smoothly and you have lots of help!! 

I finally motivated ladies, I've washed all our 0-3 clothes and they ready to go in drawers. I've also washed our blankets and sheets for bubba too. I'm hecking exhausted. I'm glad I only have to big wash everything once haha


----------



## VieraSky

Chibi I moved when I was about 7 or 8 months pregnant with my first kiddo. We enlisted the help of my sister and her family as well as one of my friends, and that was a huge help. Do you guys have people that are able to help you?


----------



## cheluzal

It's spring break and I've pretty much lived in bed. I did dishes today and it wore me out. I give up. Poor hubs will have to keep doing everything for another 2-3 months, at least.

I can deal with fatigue (and grabbing naps in the day) after baby but working FT and in this final stage does me in. I've been up since 3am from insomnia...ugh...my office is a mess. I have tomorrow as my last procrastination day. 

My doc recommended Prevacid or Nexium in the morning and Zantac at night. I'm trying not to take much, so we shall see. If I sit up or lay all the way down, I'm ok. It's the slight recline or lean that does me in.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well I had a consult with an OB today ladies, it couldn&#8217;t have gone better. He was soo nice and understanding and super patient centred, not controlling at all. 

He didn&#8217;t give me insulin just yet but I have to do extra monitoring and He said I should get a good sweep at 38 and 39 weeks to avoid induction, if I go on insulin. Which I probably will need to but that&#8217;s ok. So now I have a full time job monitoring the baby for the next 5 weeks... a non stress test each week, OB app alternating with mw app every week, and at least one more ultrasound to measure baby&#8217;s size. I don&#8217;t really want to do the ultrasound but I&#8217;m not going to be picky. And then a sweep at 38 weeks will hopefully bring this babe out or they&#8217;ll induce me early if I&#8217;m on insulin... so we will definitely be having an April baby instead of a May baby! I&#8217;m ok with that honestly, so done with being preggo!!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko, I feel you on the busy weeks. I have to go in twice a week for non stress tests, plus one ultrasound a week to check baby's growth and amniotic fluid. It's exhausting, and I have to tow my 4 year old along with me to all of them (my other kiddo, thankfully, is in school)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

VIERa is that mainly because of diabetes? Or other factors as well?

My MIL can be infuriating. I updated her on the whole situation because I don&#8217;t want her to be surprised at any of the things that are going on if she finds out. I told her about induction but that the OB was fairly confident in me going into labour after a sweep at 38 weeks based on my previous labour and how the baby is engaged so far etc. And she says to me &#8220;well you know third babies just have a mind of their own&#8221;. 

Like even if you do know better than the OB who has delivered hundreds of babies (which you don&#8217;t), that comment is just totally unhelpful. Like I need to be thinking about the bad outcomes to add stress to my already stressful pregnancy. Honestly!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It&#8217;s exciting to know the end isn&#8217;t too far off Reiko. I&#8217;m glad you had a positive app with the ob. As for MIL I try not to give too much energy to stupid comments or people for that matter. My MIL said some stupid shit when I was pg with dd and after she was born that made me nuts. This time around I just don&#8217;t engage.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko so its really not long for you now!!! Next month you will have a baby!!! It does feel like its gone quick but when I think I have 9 weeks to go seems ages away!! Lol. 
Were on the last stretch now ladies!! &#128561;&#129322; 
31 weeks today!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Wow Reiko, that's so close! I am starting to become somewhat nervous as well. 50 days sounds like nothing!

Did a "blind shave" down there yesterday because we went to the pool. Have no idea how it looks but hope it isn't too bad. Hubby hasn't mentioned anything. &#128514;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

HA nice job Chib!! I will probably attempt one more before my sweep lol.

Here&#8217;s a question, anyone have a guess to the size of their baby? I&#8217;m thinking 8 lb 6 Oz for this girlie!


----------



## ricschick

I think she will be around the 9lb mark for me! X


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm thinking high end of 8lbs. 8lb 10 maybe.


----------



## ChibiLena

Baby boy needs to stay under 3,5kg for me to be able to have a VBAC, so hoping for that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I&#8217;ll guess 7lbs 8oz.


----------



## ChibiLena

Sick at home today. :( Doctor thinks it may be bronchitis after a very brief exam that I waited more than 2h for. &#128567; Sucks but I hope I am better tomorrow.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Sorry you're not well Chibi. Hope you get better soon. 

Happy 32 weeks 14th ladies! It's my birthday today. I feel very old haha. We have a family tradition of cake for breakfast on birthdays. Which was fun when I was in my late teens/early 20s. Now I really do not want cake for breakfast, but DS absolutely loves it so I'm stuck with it haha.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you aren&#8217;t well Chibi! Bronchitis sucks on it&#8217;s own but can&#8217;t imagine it in pg. 

Happy 32 wks Broken and Happy Happy Birthday!!! Cake for breakfast sounds delish lol. Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## ricschick

Get well soon chi!!! 
Happy birthday broken!! Thats a lovely tradition!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken happy birthday!! How old did you turn? I would probably prefer pie for breakfast but Id take cake too lol!! Ok now I really want pie. 

Chib / make sure you really rest up well and take all the vitamins you need to, and drink lots of fluids. Im only saying because at 32 weeks with my last pregnancy I got bronchitis and from 33-37 weeks it was full blown pneumonia! That was the middle of November though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh, and can I say, I WISH that when I gained weight it would go to my non-existent butt, but NO. Straight to my arms. I swear every pound I've gained that's not in my belly is in my arms :dohh:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you ladies. We got a yummy cake this yr! I'm really pleased. 

Reiko I turned 27 this time. I feel super old haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Thank you ladies. We got a yummy cake this yr! I'm really pleased.
> 
> Reiko I turned 27 this time. I feel super old haha.

OLD!?! Ha youre just a wee babe. Im 31!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg you both are babies!!
I&#8217;m the grandma of the bunch I guess lol.


----------



## KittenLifter

Happy 27th, Broken! I know the feeling of a new age feeling so old, even as I'm like "you are almost seven years younger than me!!" Cake for breakfast honestly sounds tough, but that might be because I've lost any sweet tooth I once had...

Reiko, super glad to hear about the good consult with the OB. It's always such a toss-up seeing someone new about something that matters. (I had a BS appointment today that was supposed to be a quick ultrasound & ended up being an hours-long marathon; I am feeling super wound up about doctors and it's nice to hear a good story and remember they're not all awful.)

Chibi, heck; hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ricschick

27 &#128561; Im 34! Lol. 
Happy 33 weeks kitten!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Sorry ladies but I feel a bit better knowing I'm pretty much a baby here :haha: 

Happy 33weeks kitten! 

We had another growth scan yesterday. Baby is doing fine, getting big. No pics this time cos they were just too blurry now he's a big boy. I asked if she could check he was still a boy (I'm paranoid even though the scan was so clear) and she said no, they weren't allowed to look 

His estimated weight this time was 5lbs 3ozs &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;
I know it's not 100% accurate, but he is pretty much in the 90th percentile so I think he's gunna be a big lad.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-exciting to get to see baby boy again. He does sound like he&#8217;s going to be big, I love big baby cheeks and squishy legs! We are on the home stretch here...thank goodness lol. 
I am getting increasingly more uncomfortable to the point that walking is causing me discomfort. I saw the MW on mon and she thinks I have a separation of the lower pelvic area which is causing the muscles to try and pull everything together hence the feeling of being kicked &#8216;down there&#8217; and like I have to put myself back together every time I stand up! I&#8217;m so over it. 
On a side note I finally have the nursery sorted out and set up. I&#8217;m going to start washing everything and tomorrow my mom is coming to help me set up my main level baby area so I&#8217;m not trucking up and down stairs all the time. I have about 5-6 weeks until baby arrives (hopefully) and just want to get everything setttled.


----------



## VieraSky

Happy 27th Broken! I'm turning 27 this year too (right around when baby is going to be born, actually. May 1st)

Happy 33 weeks Kitten!

I'm recovering from a rather nasty cold. I'm not sure how, as I've been pregnant twice before, but my husband was shocked that I can't take any meds when I'm sick :haha: He was such a love though, taking over chores and such so I could rest as much as possible.

Had another growth scan yesterday. Looks like we are in for another big one! 33 weeks and she is already 6lbs 11oz. My c-section date is set for April 25th, but I was told yesterday that if I go into labor naturally before then, that they would let me try for another natural if that is what I wanted. We have another scan in 3 weeks to see how she is growing. Our last one was 10lbs 11oz so I'm a little nervous to see how big she is going to get!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Same RnW. Love me some chubby babies with lots of lovely fat rolls. My DS didn't even look newborn when he was born. He was all fleshed out, not wrinkly like some babies are. 

I'm so with you on the uncomfortable and pain. I have sciatic pain in my butt cheek and down to my calf. Loads of lower back pain, lightening crotch and pelvis pain. When I walk, it feels like I'm walking through mud. It takes that much effort. 

It's great you have help to set up. It's flipping hard to do alone at this stage. 

Are you expecting baby to come early? Or do you have induction/c-section scheduled?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Omg Viera!! I thought 5lb was big! You make some big babies mama. I bet you don't even look at first sized clothes lol. 

Are you wanting to try a natural birth or are you sticking with a section?

Oh forgot to say. Bubs has figured out being head down now. I know he might still move but I'm hoping he stays where he is. It's still lovely no having his head in my ribs anymore haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I have a growth scan in the 29th and Im really hoping for some good news! I would love to hear 5.5 lbs but considering shell be out by 38ish weeks 6.5 lbs would be the max Id want to hear... I know they can be inaccurate though. But shell likely gain 2lbs from 34.5-38 weeks so 6.5 would mean 8.5 lbs which is the max I want to birth!! My other girls were 7lb12 and 7lb13. Honestly I wonder if my body cant keep a baby bigger than that in!


----------



## VieraSky

Broken - I have one newborn sized outfit, and the rest are bigger. I hope she can wear the newborn sized one at least once, because it's so darn cute and our oldest picked it out for her.

I would love to try for another natural, but I think I would also be scared about it. Especially if she continues to grow like this. If she does decide to show up early, I will probably attempt it and just see how the labor goes. That's what we did last time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera are you doing anything to help promote labour? I&#8217;m going to start all my &#8220;stuff&#8221; at like 36+5 to help avoid induction. 

Epo daily (just orally)
RLT daily
My herbal stuff recommended by mw
Lots of sex (for the semen nothing else lol)

And then sweeps. Not sure when I can get them in. I&#8217;m 38 on a Sunday so it&#8217;s kind of an awkward time.


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko, yeah I will be doing stuff like that to try to induce naturally too around 36/37 weeks. Both my boys came at 37 weeks without needing any help, but you never know if it will be like that this time or not. Gonna do EPO, RLT, sex, foods like pineapple and spicy stuff. Gonna have to pass on the exercise I'm told could help because dang I can barely walk these days.


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 33 weeks Kitten! 

33 weeks for me since Tuesday as well, yeah! Not really feeling any better yet but at least the snot is coming out (sorry TMI!). 

We had a scan yesterday and baby boy is supposed to weight 2280g, which is in the normal range but hope he stays under the 3500g. Next appointment will be at the clinic where I plan to give birth. Also, I gained another 2kg since the last appointment but seeing as 900g of that were gained by baby I feel good about it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Same RnW. Love me some chubby babies with lots of lovely fat rolls. My DS didn't even look newborn when he was born. He was all fleshed out, not wrinkly like some babies are.
> 
> I'm so with you on the uncomfortable and pain. I have sciatic pain in my butt cheek and down to my calf. Loads of lower back pain, lightening crotch and pelvis pain. When I walk, it feels like I'm walking through mud. It takes that much effort.
> 
> It's great you have help to set up. It's flipping hard to do alone at this stage.
> 
> Are you expecting baby to come early? Or do you have induction/c-section scheduled?

I am thankful for my family and their help. I&#8217;m definitely lucky. 

I hope she comes early around 38 weeks. I want to avoid going over due as they may transfer care to an ob because I&#8217;m old. As well my stepfather will be under going a stem cell transplant May 6 and in hospital for approx 3 weeks. My mom will obviously be with him and as she&#8217;s my &#8216;doula&#8217; of sorts I&#8217;ll being doing my all to get baby girl out before then. May 3 is the date that keeps coming to me so we shall see.

Ladies I&#8217;ll be getting acupuncture done to ripen the cervix. Maybe worth looking in to if you are looking to get things started early.


----------



## ChibiLena

Will be trying the following as well starting April: Raspberry Leaf Tea, dates, acupuncture


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chibi what do dates do?


----------



## ChibiLena

ReadynWaiting said:


> Chibi what do dates do?

You can read about it here Ready: https://www.mamanatural.com/dates-during-pregnancy/

I am not sure I will be able to eat six per day but after a 48h labor last time I will take all the help I can get.


----------



## Huggles

Hi ladies, Not sure if you remember me from last year, but just wanted to quickly pop in and let you all know I'm pregnant again! Really hoping we get to keep this one.

Good luck to all of you as you start to approach the end of your pregnancies!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Huggles hi!! Of course we remember you! 

Congratulations! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I'm so pleased for you <3


----------



## VieraSky

Congratulations, Huggles!!!!! &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

SO HAPpy for you Huggles xx.


----------



## ricschick

Yay!!! Congratulations again huggles Im so pleased for you!!! Xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Huggles!


----------



## cheluzal

Huggles said:


> Hi ladies, Not sure if you remember me from last year, but just wanted to quickly pop in and let you all know I'm pregnant again! Really hoping we get to keep this one.
> 
> Good luck to all of you as you start to approach the end of your pregnancies!

:flower:Good luck to you!:flower:


----------



## cheluzal

Broken: 27 isn't old! I turn 41 on April 9th...now that feels old, especially in the third trimester, lol. 

Ready: are you the grandma or am I? :)

I truly truly want to avoid induction but have been told because of my age I probably won't be allowed to go past 40 weeks. He can't come before the 11th due to work. I'll ask about sweeps. I have EPO but can't stand the taste of any tea but sweet cold tea. They do have RLT pills...

OB said probably no more scans unless they fudge some numbers to justify it. Poop. I want another picture of my dude and to guess the size. Hoping he's a tiny fellow.

I'm in pain. Living in bed when not at work. Ugh.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chel you officially will be the oldest...by about 10 months lol! I really don&#8217;t feel old unless I&#8217;m focusing on the pain in my body. I def didn&#8217;t have it at 25 with my ds!
And Chel my MW has told me that they don&#8217;t like you to go past 40 weeks hence all of the natural things I&#8217;ll be doing to get this baby out prior. It helps that I have given birth 3x already. 

I really can&#8217;t believe she will be here in about 6 weeks! I&#8217;m so excited and a little in awe. It&#8217;s been a long road the last 4 years and all seems so surreal.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm kinda jealous of you ladies in the rest of world that can request sweeps at 37/38 weeks and aren't allowed to go over 40 weeks and stuff. 

I love our NHS, but we don't get anything like that. We aren't offered a sweep until 40 weeks and inductions aren't discussed until closer to 42 weeks. 

I'm currently on my 3rd midwife. She's useless as well. I saw her last week and was out in 5 mins. She checked my blood, urine and baby heartbeat and I was out the door. No discussion about anything. Really disappointing.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh broken thats crap !! I hate it when they treat you like that especially as I look forward to my appointments hopefully you will get a nice one at birth!! 
I have a mw appointment tomorrow so will see what she says about the growth scan I had and see if Im still measuring 3-4 weeks ahead!! 
Im so knackered today I feel like I could sleep all day!! And Im having quite a few bh today too!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

The midwives at my hospital are lovely. (I hope. I go to a different hospital than I'll give birth in but they were lovely when I had my son) it's just the gp midwives. 

She had my notes in her hand and couldn't be bothered to look at see if baby was head down. So frustrating. She's a cover midwife so I might get someone different next time. Who knows.


----------



## ChibiLena

Congratulations Huggles! AlL the best to you!

34 weeks pregnant today and 22nd days left at work. Hope for me that I make it. ;P


----------



## cheluzal

First NST today and saw new OB (several in practice). He was super cool and requested another scan! Baby measuring a bit small but of NST he said: "...for 32 weeks is phenomenal." I go every Monday morning until birth now. Baby was fine 2 weeks ago so I'm not worried; I want a tinier baby.

So I'm up to 172. Looks like I'm gaining 3 pounds a week. I'm 5 pounds less than my 6'1" husband! :wacko: I'm just embracing it and letting it go at this point...up 37 pounds total now.

Ladies...the acid is real and has just found me. Hubs made chili but dang, it is not settling well. Keep burping and it feels like I've vomited and it won't stop. Guess I'll swig Maalox and take another Zantac. Yuck!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel I'm up 37 lbs too. The diabetic educator who did my NST today didn't seem impressed with that weight gain lol. But my NST was great too.

My morning blood sugars have lowered so now I'm not even sure I'll be going on insulin after all. But I will definitely still be getting the early sweeps just because she might be big from those few weeks of high sugars. Wednesday I meet with the diabetes clinic to see if they want me to do insulin but I doubt they will. And then Thursday morning have my growth scan... I found this chart of what your baby "should" weigh week by week. I'm guessing they're going off 50th percentile which my previous 2 girls were. So if she's 5.25 lbs she'll be on track with my other girls. 

20 days and I'll be full term! Yay!! 36+1 I have an 80 minute pregnancy massage booked I CAN'T WAIT!! Lol that's April 9 XD

Has sex caused anyone to have contractions yet? I think we are still a bit early. I remember with my first around 36 weeks any time we had sex I had severe contractions for hours after!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken-sorry the MWs are sucky on your end. I&#8217;m with a MW cuz our OBs suck. If I were you I would go in next appt with a list of questions. 

Happy 34 weeks chibi!

Chel the acid sucks and the struggle is real. I wouldn&#8217;t survive without Zantac. 

Reiko-good news on your sugars! Hopefully you don&#8217;t need insulin. A few short weeks and baby will be here. So crazy! As for the sex yes I have contractions of some sort. They don&#8217;t last long but they are there. Last week I had some noticeable pressure and was worried labour was starting but baby girl is just so low and depending on how her head is turned I can feel it in my lower back.


----------



## KittenLifter

Glad things have mellowed a little here these days...went to the coast last week & actually got caught up here pretty quickly!

Huggles: so excited for you!! I'll be keeping you and that little bean in my thoughts. <3

Broken, I'm so intrigued by how different systems react to +/- 40 weeks! Our friend went to almost 42, and had a NST at ~41 weeks with an OB who was SUPER judgy and declared that she "NEVER let her ladies go over 40 weeks!" Goodness. We're "in dates" for home birth between 37-42; if we go over 42, we risk out (our practice does noooot like unnecessary risks).

But what a bummer about that most recent midwife. Ugh.

Reiko, sex is a very reliable way for me to get some free BHs over here. I can't get over the oddity of that feeling, but glad to have nothing more exciting than BH at this point.


----------



## KittenLifter

Meanwhile, in our neck of the woods...had the stressy ultrasound last week (supposed to be like 10 minutes; ended up being more like 2.5 hours). It was just supposed to be a position check, but then they wanted to do some measurements since they hadn't seen us in so long (uh, you are not our primary care, buddy), and they had a 4th year ultrasound student, and would it be okay for her to get a bit of practice with those? Sure, fine, whatever. (Next time I will be like "NOPE.")

The doc at the hospital was very faux "oh yes I remember you" with us (he "remembered" several things about us which were wholly untrue), and was concerned that a couple of the long bones are 2-3 weeks behind. Like the femurs. Which is something that is also true for both of this kid's parents. Maybe they're genetically related to us????? :roll: He also called our midwives and told them we should strongly consider a hospital birth instead, so the baby could be immediately assessed. I am not pleased. This is exactly the kind of pathologizing we've been working to avoid.

Husband did a bunch of google research (midwife: "oh no" me: "I actually feel greatly reassured now!") and we've decided not to worry. 1) It would be genetically reasonable, 2) everything was perfectly on track at the anatomy scan, 3) third trimester measurements are notoriously unreliable, 4) there wouldn't be anything to DO even if there were a dysplasia of some sort. The nurse who teaches half our childbirth classes, our friend who's a family practice doc (and did a lot of work with pregnant women during her residency), and our doula who's a huge pregnancy nerd all rolled their eyes and told us not to worry, too.

Baby was breech at our last appointment 2 weeks ago, so I've been freaking out separately about that, but I'm pretty sure they've been head-down recently (I've felt all the hiccups super low down). It's really my one fear; everything else hasn't worried me about labor/childbirth.

Also the Spinning Babies website is SO OVERWHELMING. The organization is alllll over the place. I figured out forward-leaning inversions and could. not. even. with the rest.

We at least got to go to the coast for a few days last week! Didn't even bring my computer. Saw whales from our window (way out, but still!), and a ton of birds, some sea lions, and some REALLY good thunderstorms. Got a lot of hail (?) and some snow (??) and plenty of wind and rain, too. Loved it.

And we had our baby shower Sunday. And we got a new car last week. Gee...I wonder why I feel like everything's been happening at once recently?


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Also the Spinning Babies website is SO OVERWHELMING. The organization is alllll over the place. I figured out forward-leaning inversions and could. not. even. with the rest.

SO in agreement here. Everyone advocates it but I wish they had more streamlined articles. I gave up and will let it be what it will be.


----------



## cheluzal

Not one doc has said a word about my weight gain so I'm trying to give in and stop stressing. But when you've been a tall, thin girl for your life it's very jarring and unexpected (considering my mom gained nothing and keeps telling me).

SEX: we haven't done it since we conceived! I got the HG and then just have zero libido and feel gross. I've offered but hubs refuses unless I can truly enjoy it. I get handsy with him often, lol. He's a trooper.


----------



## VieraSky

We haven't had sex since a couple weeks after we conceived. We are going to start in a couple of weeks to try to induce labor, but I just have not felt up to it at all this time around. So nauseated and sore everywhere.


----------



## KittenLifter

The train to bonertown will eventually leave the station again.

On an entirely different note, my new petty complaint is that my nails are growing too fast. I got gels a couple (?) weeks ago with a friend (only the second time I've ever had them done), and they are SO GROWN OUT and starting to chip. But they are EXTREMELY glittery and I'm still enjoying that part. I've always been a nail-shredder and it is so funny to actually have nails long enough to tap the keys on my keyboard.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

KittenLifter said:


> The train to bonertown will eventually leave the station again.
> 
> On an entirely different note, my new petty complaint is that my nails are growing too fast. I got gels a couple (?) weeks ago with a friend (only the second time I've ever had them done), and they are SO GROWN OUT and starting to chip. But they are EXTREMELY glittery and I'm still enjoying that part. I've always been a nail-shredder and it is so funny to actually have nails long enough to tap the keys on my keyboard.

Train to bonertown haha...love it!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Also stuck on the station waiting for the bonertown train :haha: 

We've had sex once since conception. Both agreed it was weird. Haven't done it since. Couple more months tho and I'll be back on the ride :haha:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kitten don&#8217;t even worry about that ultrasound. Sounds ridiculous. And even if the baby needed to be &#8220;assessed&#8221; midwives can totally &#8220;assess&#8221; your baby at home. So much eyerolling!! 

I managed to get 4/5 Of my last blood sugars in the morning within normal range so no insulin from the diabetic clinic again this week. Going back at 35+5 for another look at the numbers. The nice thing is that she recognized how OCD you have to be to control GD properly and how much work it takes. I feel like my husband doesn&#8217;t wnderstand that at all. Sorry I know I talk about GD a lot and none of you girls have it (thank goodness!!) but it&#8217;s the main thing I&#8217;m dealing with lol. 

I did pull out all the baby clothes from the garage and washed them, NB and 0-3 months sizes. Guys, those NB size clothes. Are they even for real?? I can&#8217;t believe my big 2&4 year olds once fit in them!?! I&#8217;m hoping this baby is 7-8 lbs so she can wear them for a few weeks too, they are sooo teeny and cute!!

We have been using condoms for sex since the beginning. That&#8217;s my weird thing since I know semen dialates me pretty good. But DH doesn&#8217;t object. But we&#8217;ll stop soon to hopefully get some early dialation going before my sweeps.


----------



## KittenLifter

Thanks for the reassurance, Reiko! We had another midwife appointment today, too, and it sounds like everyone who needs to be on the same page is already there. Whew. Drama llama, go away!

And I for one totally don't mind the GD talk...I was flagged as high-risk for it early on (due to probable not-officially-diagnosed PCOS) and freaked out, then researched a lot, and have ended up really interested in the details. Info calms me down. (Plus our diabetic friend taught me how to take readings! And gave me a way better idea about how much work it is to monitor your blood sugars well.) And my favorite other mama in our childbirth classes also has GD, and I like learning about other people's experiences/realities so I can understand where they're coming from better.

I still can't believe we're going to have a baby who will fit in the tiny little clothes people have bought/handed down to us. And I have no other kids as proof that an actual baby will fit in them!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko talk about what you need to talk about! That&#8217;s what we are here for. 
I washed clothes this last weekend and was also in awe of how little everything is. It doesn&#8217;t last long but for a couple of weeks they fit in to what looks like doll clothes. 

We haven&#8217;t been having sex super often but def haven&#8217;t stopped. 3rd tri I get a bit Randy so luckily for dh he gets some lol.


----------



## ChibiLena

Same here, nothing happening here for months, except for a little hand action, hehe. May try closer to delivery. ;) 

I am now at the stage where I can barely finish my food portions anymore. No more room, I guess. And acid reflux, yes, but only if I drink too much before going to bed.


----------



## cheluzal

Today was most miserable! I wake to pee a lot but 3-4am I keep pooping...and it really messes me up and gives me insomnia...it's so strange. I was a zombie today, more than normal. Just tired and achy and so much ugh...

...just took a Unisom and am in bed before 9. Hope to feel better. No work Friday at least. Ultrasound lady hasn't called yet (2 days). Arg. Guess I'll call office tomorrow, since I need it on Friday. I have no paid days off and getting sub/coverage is tough. 

I told my kid he can come early so long as he's baked and healthy and won't need the ICU, lol. I am so over this. I don't see how I can make it 7 more weeks. :nope:

The thought of sex grosses me out. Think I can turkey baste some semen there? It's just that that helps, right? I'm desperate, ha!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel I&#8217;ve heard lots of women comment in the few weeks before delivery their pooping goes all whack. So maybe you will have an earlier babe on your hands. That sucks though, who wants to poop in the middle of the night!!

I&#8217;m pretty nauseous most of the time, from ms returning (it always does in third tri for me, not usually this bad) so I can&#8217;t say I&#8217;m interested in sex like I was in 2nd tri but I will do anything to help get the baby out. I&#8217;m so done being pregnant lol. I can&#8217;t even imagine what it would be like to have a nice pregnancy that wasn&#8217;t plagued with unbearable crap! If I was one of those women who loves being pregnant I wouldn&#8217;t be so desperate to get the baby out and would want a 40 weeker. But I&#8217;m like, bring on 38 weeks I want this babe out!!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko I don't have GD but I am a type one diabetic, so I know how difficult it is to get blood sugars under control especially so late in the game.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I'm sorry you feel so ugh. 

Reiko I'm glad your sugars are staying under control. Fingers crossed they stay stable until little one is here. 

We broke up for Easter today. I'm so excited to get 2 weeks off the school run. But so worried how bad it's going to be when DS goes back. I'll have 4 weeks to do, even though I don't have to do every day it's still really hard now. Looking at breakfast clubs so DH can take him before work on his more normal shifts so I only have to pick him up. 

I can't wait til this boy is here. Then someone else can carry him round for a while lol!


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted much in here but I have a read most days to see how you are all getting on.
I'm starting to think about getting all the baby clothes sorted, going to try and get bits washed over the Easter holidays and start buying bits for my hospital bag.
I have a another growth scan next week so hopefully all will be ok.
I hope you are all feeling well and babies are growing nicely!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel Ive heard lots of women comment in the few weeks before delivery their pooping goes all whack. So maybe you will have an earlier babe on your hands. That sucks though, who wants to poop in the middle of the night!!

Yahoo! I hope so.
And no one wants to poop in the night. Even with a Unisom I was up thrice and still pooped at 4am! Arg...it wakes me up too much and my stomach is so tight. Bizarre. 

No call re: ultrasound so I called office and she said she'd call back...nothing. I'm displeased. I was hoping to get it Friday when I'm off. I can't miss more work right now. Maybe they can slip it in with Monday's NST appointment.


----------



## ChibiLena

I hear you on the pooping in the early morning and then not being able to go back to sleep chel. It's horrid. :/


----------



## ricschick

Can you believe it girls that we are nearly there!! Im 33 weeks today!! So another 4 weeks and I can start eviction lol. Ive bought some raspberry leaf tablets which Im going to start taking, Im not too sure when I started last time tho &#129300; Im definitely feeling it now tho!! Walking around has become difficult and getting up lol Im getting very stiff!!! And Ive developed carpool tunnel in my right arm Ive had numb fingers all morning!!! 

Hows everyone getting on? Have you guys started on your hospital bags? Ive packed most things as its Easter holidays so we are down our caravan so wanted it sort of packed for when we go home.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I told hubs I wanted all the bags packed and ready by the end of Easter hols. I'll be 36 weeks then and I want it all ready to go. 

That said, we haven't even bought most of the supplies yet, nappies and stuff. Whoops!


----------



## ChibiLena

Nothing prepared over here. I ended up not needing most of the stuff I brought to the hospital last time sans baby clothes. I haven't even given my hospital bag a thought yet this time. Also haven't bought the car seat or combi stroller that I want yet....yes, totally unprepared this time or just more relaxed.


----------



## cheluzal

Car seat and stroller combo, plus changing table came yesterday. Hubs put it all together so the only big item left is bassinet. My work is finally throwing me a shower so I'll wait to see what they do then buy the rest of the wanted items, which are mostly clothes, diapers, lotions, etc.

Our nursery is done! Almost all baby clothes are put away. I have to pack hospital bag, and my office still beckons me...ugh...

I enjoyed having yesterday off and was able to catch up on some sleep...only to get insomnia last night. Great. Headache and icky tummy this morning. At least the poos pushed back to 7am, rofl. 

I guess I'll start EPO soon, as I want this dude out already! The thought of 6.6 (yes, I'm counting by days) left fills me with dread. Not sure how I'll make it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have a few things packed in her diaper bag and will pack a just in case of hospital bag. Im slowly but surely getting closer to having everything ready. I do feel unprepared and like I need to re teach myself how to look after a baby.


----------



## VieraSky

I've got her diaper bag all packed, but haven't even started on my hospital bag yet.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready it will definitely be a learning curve with having a newborn again!

I remember last time going from toddler to new baby, I was like, how do you dress a baby!?! It doesn&#8217;t push its arms and legs through the holes like a toddler does lol! And we have had a long time of putting the kids to bed at 7:30 and having the evening to ourselves, and then to bed at 10. But I remember my 2nd baby was up till 11:30/12 every night in the wrap while I watched Netflix haha. For like 4 months!

I&#8217;m not looking forward to first foods at 6 months this time since last time we had some allergic reactions... that&#8217;s far in the future but not looking forward to it. 

I&#8217;m really leaning towards being done at 3. I know Dh would really like another but this pregnancy is too tough, and thinking about having the responsibilities of a newborn again is kind of daunting, and I&#8217;m struggling parenting on my own in the week with 2!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I just had the chat with dh about getting snipped. I&#8217;m def done. The last 4 years has been very hard and I feel complete with this baby.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko me and DH have already been to the dr and agreed when he's going for the snip. We're 100% 2 and done.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I need to step up my game Broken! You&#8217;ve already been to the dr? Smart!
Dh didn&#8217;t sound sold on the idea and wondered if I might change my mind after this baby is born.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW DH was very reluctant too. But we had a chat and I explained one of us would be getting sterilised after this baby and that the procedure was much safer for him than me. Then left him to it to ponder for a while. When we came back to it, he agreed it was safer for him to do it than me 

We went to the doc cos he had questions and stuff. But we got a great idea of how long to wait after baby is born and stuff so we could agree roughly when he was going to go back and have it done. 

They advised us to wait until baby is 3/4 months old before doing it. So you could always wait and see if you are really 100% sure you're done if your DH has some doubts.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

April 1... can it just be May already please??

I am so done being pregnant, I feel like crap!!

Happy easter :) I&#8217;m such a downer haha.


----------



## ChibiLena

You have convinced me ladies! I ordered the car seat yesterday. ;) 

We will be done at three, possibly. Let's see how this baby turns out. After DS1 I definitely needed a break first. He was not an easy baby.

18 days left at work! Wish it were less.


----------



## yazzy

This will be our last baby as well, I feel #3 will make our family complete...the OH was done at 2 but hey ho lol! 
Happy for him to get the snip but over here the doctors wait until baby is born and then they normally do it a few months later. A friend however went to get the snip and he was told there was no funding at the moment so couldn't have it done!

Apart from tiredness and a few aches I'm doing ok but cannot wait until May as well! Started sorting baby clothes and will buy some bits this month, we also need to buy a new car so we can all fit it!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

34 weeks. Heck! Next month we're gunna have babies!! Some of us will even have babies this month. Heckkkkk! 

We're pretty much ready now. We've just have the last min stuff to get now. Nappies, wiped, formula etc. But all the big stuff is bought and ready now. 

Can you believe we're nearly at the end now ladies. 

Also mild panic over here. The person watching DS is unavailable for the 20th of may. Which is now 99% when bubba will show up because why wouldn't he come when I have no childcare. So I'm low key panicking. I have others but they're either people who will probably let me down last min, or will hold the help over me for the rest of my life and I'd rather not use either of them tbh.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It is crazy to think that we will be holding our babies in a month or so. I&#8217;ve been having lots of dreams about this baby over the last week. I know I&#8217;m ready to be done. My body is hurting and I&#8217;m so uncomfortable. I&#8217;m tired of everyone telling me how big I am too! I&#8217;m not commenting on other people and their weight gain...maybe I should!
Yazzy we are getting a new vehicle too. Looking at a van (gasp lol) only because it&#8217;s just so convenient. Dh is going to list his truck this week.


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, Chibi, et al. (ha ha), I am so glad we're not the only ones who still have a bunch of stuff to sort out. We rejoined the world of car-owners a couple weeks ago, but we still don't have a carseat. Or a bassinet. Or any diaper stuff (we're going to do cloth through a service here, but we still need covers & wipes etc.). Also realizing we meant to do some infant first aid/CPR & "what the heck do you do with a baby" classes. Uh. We'll see if we can fit that in...



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Heck! Next month we're gunna have babies!! Some of us will even have babies this month. Heckkkkk!

^^ this exactly :laugh2:

Ready, our friends have two kids and a van (handed down from the mom's parents...the van, that is). They are super nontraditional in a lot of ways, even though they look pretty traditional to the casual observer, and the mom was super resistant to joining the van life...but LOVES it. It fits anything and everything (plywood? IKEA stuff? no problem!), it's easy to throw the whole family AND some friends in the car (adults or kids), it's comfy and spacious. Rock that van life!


Mostly over here, every day, I ask myself the same question: "...did...I just...pee myself?" Mostly the answer is no! But I keep wondering!

Also I finally got to go to another prenatal yoga class with the teacher I like so much. I like her classes even more after trying out another place. She's so down-to-earth, her classes are challenging but fun, and I keep finding myself reminded of tidbits from her class in the rest of my life. Plus, it is really nice to be around other pregnant folks! But suddenly I'm the one who's the furthest along and it's SO WEIRD.


----------



## yazzy

Broken...nightmare with the childcare. Do your family not live near you? 
I'm lucky my family are all minutes away so my mum is ready to have the kids any time.
Ready...yep we are looking at 7 seaters because we need 3 proper seats across the back to fit car seats in and also handy for days out with extra people. Just need to sort the finances and sell our car.

Eeek babies arriving next month, that's crazy! Can't wait to meet this little one though.


----------



## ChibiLena

May have found the perfect place (I wrote earlier that we wanted to move before baby arrives) but husband is still reluctant. I wonder what I have to do to convince him? We would improve from a 45min. commute now to 25min., even in bad traffic. To me that alone is worth it as I would actually like to see my children in the time I have between working full-time and commuting to and from work.


----------



## ChibiLena

35 weeks today! Only 17 days left at work! And convinced hubby to go for the apartment I so like. :) :) :) Now, to finding a childminder/nanny for after I have to return to work. @[email protected] The fun never ends.


----------



## ricschick

Wowsa!! Were having babies next month &#128561;&#128561; Im physically so ready to have this baby but not so much mentally!! I cant wait to have her but Im sad as this too is our last baby so Im trying to enjoy it but Im so uncomfortable and I hurt most of the day that its tricky to enjoy!! 
Weve talked about dh having the snip too , I think hes half agreed but hes scared it will effect him sexually lol!! I think he really should get it done then I can stop thinking about babies lol!! If he doesnt then I might. 
Weve had to change my car too! We went from a ford smax which was a great had full back seats but we needed an 8 seater so we got an Mercedes Viano which is van like but so spacious and great to drive!!! 
Sleep whats that lol if I dont get achy hips my arms go numb!! Lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yazzy I don't really have family, nevermind family close by :cry:
My dad lives a city away and I expect would let me down with last min excuses because he doesn't actually want to be in my life now he has a new wife and family. 
I have an aunt much closer, but she would hold "helping" over my head forever and it's really not worth the hassle. Plus she is so disrespectful of me and the way I parent god knows what stuff she will say to DS. The very rare times she's watched him before she spends hours informing me how much DS didn't miss me at all, and how she could just take him and he wouldn't care or want me (she has no children of her own btw) 
My mum passed away 4 yrs ago. And we don't speak to DH family on account of his mum being a crazy batshit stalker lady. 

They are absolute last resorts and frankly I'd rather give birth without DH so he could watch DS but obvs he doesn't want that. It's a logistical nightmare. 

Ricschick DH was worried about the sexual aspect too. I googled it and there's no link between the two. That calmed him down a lot!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We had a discussion over Easter dinner on Sunday about the snip. The 2 fam members that had it done said it wasn&#8217;t a big deal. A couple of days of discomfort and nothing after. If I were younger it might play in my mind to have more but I know I&#8217;m done and just don&#8217;t want the stress of thinking about it. 
Ricschick I&#8217;m right where you are! Physically I want this baby out but mentally I feel so unprepared lol. I can&#8217;t imagine I can feel more tired than I already am but I know it&#8217;s coming. I&#8217;m not sure how I will manage with the kids off of school for. The summer and baby being so little. We have a trailer we stay in at a park for the summer and luckily my sister is also there so hopefully I can wrangle her in to some dd watching if I need a snooze. 
Kitten I know logistically the van makes the most sense and everyone that has one loves it, I just never thought that I would have one lol. 
Like you Yazzy we have to sell dh truck first and see what money we have to play around with. We probably should have started earlier but it is what it is. We have a few weeks to get sorted.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LOAds of stuff going on all of us getting ready for baby!! Good luck to all those looking for new vehicles! We have a 7 seater van and we love it, good for when the kids friends need a ride. I have my OB app this afternoon and hopefully he has the ultrasound results to see how big this girlie is. And then I have a diabetes clinic app on Friday and this has got to be the one where they put me on insulin! They keep putting it off. I go every week (for like a month now) ready for it and then they say one more week of diet control! Which is fine but it&#8217;s very stressful without any help from theninsilin. 

Of course, everyone in our house has come down with the grossest chest cold. I spend the first hour of the morning clearing out my chest, I can&#8217;t even talk I&#8217;m so congested for the morning! I&#8217;m paranoid because I had pneumonia from 33-37 weeks last pregnancy so I&#8217;m scared I&#8217;ll get it again. We all need to be healthy by next week so we&#8217;re ready for this baby if she comes early. I feel like once she gets close to 8 lbs she&#8217;s coming no matter how close to 40 weeks it is.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko dd and I have had some kind of upper respiratory cold for 3 weeks now. We are constantly clearing either our chests or throats. I&#8217;m so over it! My ears have also been plugged because of it which is driving me nuts. 
I hope for you it doesn&#8217;t turn to pneumonia. I know every time I have a coughing fit I feel like I have ripped my lower abs or ligaments. 
Hopefully baby isn&#8217;t too big but if it means an earlier departure, for your sake I hope she is. Lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my goodness you guys, this baby is measuring right on track (if not a few days behind) according to ultrasound and now my belly is measuring on track. The ultrasound stated possible polyhydramnios so I have another one on Thursday morning, but the OB palpate my belly and said there&#8217;s no way I have extra fluid because of what my belly feels like. But still have another one to double check. 

And because my sugars are high, but borderline (like two or three points above where they want me) the OB said it&#8217;s my choice if I want to go on insulin and he will support my decision, and he thinks the midwives should still deliver me. 

If I do have to be induced he said we can push it to 39 weeks instead of 38. 

I feel like this is such a gong show and I was totally stressed out for almost no reason at all. So I&#8217;m going to try and not stress anymore, at least I know she&#8217;s not going to grow dramatically in the next 2ish weeks before I start my membrane sweeps XD


----------



## cheluzal

Hi all. I had a super rough weekend. There was so much pain and my uterus would tighten and stay that way for hours! I was ready to tear the little dude out.

Had to do two NST's Monday (needed juice to waken him). Ultrasound next Wednesday to check on him since he's measuring small. Doc checked cervix and still closed, and he theorizes the small size has him more sideways and he's pushing out on my sides, making it really stretch things.

Hubby is getting snipped. I gave him no choice, lol. This is our first and last and we are both satisfied with that. I need to make him an appointment for right after birth. He doesn't want me to go through again what I went through with this pregnancy and at our ages, we're content with one.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel that sucks!! You have had a really rough pregnancy I can definitely understand wanting to be done. I think you will rock your labour and delivery after pushing through such a difficulty pregnancy though!!

Is your dr saying baby isn&#8217;t head down yet, but still transverse? I hope your ultrasound has some good results and he is measuring normally. Are you and hubby small people or?


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko, what a rollercoaster! But it sounds like all the news lately has been good news? Hoping you feel like you can relax a little for now!

chel, agh, I hope you get a little more respite before your little guy shows up! One of the women in our classes has started having random contractions regularly lately, and she flat-out said "I would be thrilled to miss all the rest of these classes if this baby wants to come this week." (I cannot fathom feeling that way yet, but also I'm not in constant pain.)


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel that sucks!! You have had a really rough pregnancy I can definitely understand wanting to be done. I think you will rock your labour and delivery after pushing through such a difficulty pregnancy though!!
> 
> Is your dr saying baby isn&#8217;t head down yet, but still transverse? I hope your ultrasound has some good results and he is measuring normally. Are you and hubby small people or?

Pregnancy does not like me, and I don't like it!
I sincerely hope I rock delivery, lol. My mom had barely an hour of labor with me and my brother...but I didn't inherit any of the other great pregnancy (non) issues she did, so...

Doc thinks a bit transverse but I can feel a foot on my right side constantly. I think he's more at an angle: feet on upper right and head on lower left. Bugger needs to complete rotation, lol.

I am 5'8" and was 6 pounds even; hubs is 6'1" and barely over 7 pounds so we're hoping he's a tiny baby that grows to a tall man! 
Baby measured fine a few weeks before with a different doc so who knows? Maybe just a faulty read-but it gets us another free 4D ultrasound!


----------



## cheluzal

Check out my sexy new look...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1912.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## VieraSky

cheluzal said:


> Check out my sexy new look...

No way! You totally stole my look! :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Chel...feet up and rest! Is it painful with swollen ankles?

I am feeling so out of breath! Anyone else feel like this? Not sure if it's normal or just because I have 2 other kids to chase around. My lb was fidgeting and not settling til gone 3am this morning...think his last teeth to come through are giving him pain. 

I have a growth scan today to see if this little one is still growing and on track. 
Picking up the car seat tomorrow then will get clothes out the loft asap!


----------



## ricschick

Good yazzy with your scan!! I too get really out of breathe sometimes even when Ive done nothing!! 

Chel your feet are very swollen just keep an eye on that!! 

Reiko sounds like all good news! Try and relax for the next few weeks if you can!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Midwife app for me today. Met my new permanent midwife and she is lovely!!! I'm so happy. 
Everything looks good with bubba, he's still head down thank goodness. 
She answered all my questions I've been saving while going through the crap midwives and she's really put my mind at rest. I feel so much more relaxed now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken sooo happy you finally have a good Midwife on your side!

Chel is your BP ok? I know it&#8217;s hot where you are too right, that will make your swelling a lot worse.


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, I'm so glad to hear about the new midwife! What a relief. And way to go on that kid keeping his head down...send some of those vibes over this way! :D (This one got flipped on Monday, and I haven't been able to figure out if they've stayed that way.)


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Rics, all good at the scan today and baby is measuring fine for gestation so back at 37 weeks for another check to make sure she doesn't slow down with her growth. I'm happy with their plan.

Broken great news about the new midwife, so nice when you get a good one!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thanks ladies. It's such a weight off my mind to have a good midwife. Honestly the thought of being stuck with rubbish ones was sort of ruining the rest of pregnancy for me. 

Kitten I'm sending you all the head down vibes. Baby still has time to figure it out yet though. 

Yazzy glad the scan was all good for you. I go for my last scan in 2 weeks. So excited to see bubba for the last time before we meet him. 

We got a tiny bit of spring today and I got so much washing done! I stripped all my Moses Basket and washed it, and my pram liner. Everything. If it stood still today I washed it and hung it out :haha:


----------



## cheluzal

My BP and urine are fine so I'm not too worried. They actually don't hurt and aren't hot. I was wearing sandals but my heels KILLED by the end of the day so I wore Sketcher slip-ons with memory foam and I think it just pushed fluid up more.

Today I took bedroom slippers to work and that's what I'll wander around in. Still look like Fred Flintstone block feet but definitely not as bad today.

I'm SO tired and achy though! 
Home-> Shower-> Bed is my life.


----------



## ChibiLena

I am now coming to the point where even my maternity clothes become too small. What's up with that??!!


----------



## ricschick

Broken glad you finally have a mw your happy with &#128077;&#127995; 

Kitten did they have to manually turn baby then? Hopefully baby will be the right way round!!! 

Good plan chel!! Also try and keep them up when you can x 

Chi Im with you on that one! My maternity clothes are getting tight too lol. 

Yazzy glad your scan went well!! 

Broken its a good feeling isnt it once you get the washing done!! I need to wash the Moses basket sheets too 

Really enjoying half term at the moment with no school runs to do!! I have another week before they go back!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chibi I think I have about 3 t shirts that still fit me. Thankfully my leggings still fit. DH is a skinny man so I can't even nick his shirts haha. 
I'm going to pick up some big man t shirts to see me to the end. Then I can reuse them as pjs ^_^ 

Ricschick we have another week off too. It's awesome! I'm loving the rest. I think I over did it with all my washing yesterday though. I hurt today.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chib at the point where all of my shirts and sweaters are just covering my belly. If I stretch or raise my arms belly is hanging out lol. 

Broken so glad you are happy with this MW. Your practitioner can really make or break the experience. I&#8217;m so grateful for all those that I have to bring me &#8216;across the finish line&#8217;. 

Chel-here&#8217;s to hoping the next month is kind to you. Your body has given you a hard time from the beginning. 

Yazzy glad to hear your scan went well!

I&#8217;m sitting here watching the snow fall and wondering when the F spring is going to show her face?? I&#8217;m so tired of grey skies and cold, crappy weather! 
I saw my chiro yesterday and we will start with induction stuff in just over 2 weeks. My souls friend is bringing her birth pool on the 23rd to set up and we have our home visit with my mw in over a week!! I&#8217;m starting to get excited (and a bit nervous) for birth day. I&#8217;ve been working on my hypnobirthing though to keep my head in the right space.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready so excited for you! I hope your hb is amazing! And that spring arrives soon. 

I just got my maternity leave claim approved today and I qualified for the maximum amount per week which is great. My income varies so I wasn&#8217;t sure how much I&#8217;d be getting so knowing will make the next few weeks of budgeting a lot easier! Phew!

I think I&#8217;m about 12 days away from my first sweep yahoo!! Lol. I doubt it will work because I&#8217;ll only be 37+3 and probably baby just won&#8217;t be ready but who knows. I started drinking RLT this morning... yeah I&#8217;m not a fan of that. It sort of tastes like green tea but there&#8217;s some aftertaste that&#8217;s pretty unpleasant :/.

Oh and my size Xs maternity shirts are getting a bit small... I think I may have gained more weight than I should&#8217;ve XD


----------



## ricschick

Reiko get the raspberry leaf tablets instead i dont like the tea either x


----------



## KittenLifter

ricschick, my midwives referred me to this acupuncturist/midwife/naturopath in town who has a fab reputation. I saw her Monday this week, and she did two needles in my toes (I've had a ton of acupuncture at this point, but these two HURT), and then started doing swoopy massage-y manual maneuvers on my belly. Mostly it was fine, some of it was super intense; by the end I was a little surprised that she'd gotten them to do a 180! Just have no idea where this little one is now. Feeling way calmed down after my acupuncture (with my usual acupuncturist) yesterday, though. I've been so stressed about positioning and it's not a fun way to live.

Next week's our home visit with the midwives, though! I can't believe it's all getting so close.

And I finally got my leave dates provisionally set with our HR! I'm off on PTO from May 1st, and then my maternity leave officially starts on my due date, til mid-August. That's an American win! Plan is for both me & husband to stay home for the first month, then I'll stay home a couple months on my own, then I'll return to work (still working from home) and he'll stay home for a couple months. We still need to figure out what we're doing for childcare after that, but that gives us 5 months before we need anything.

It felt like nothing happened for ages, and now it feels like EVERYTHING is happening, or about to!


----------



## ChibiLena

I am a tiny little bit freaked out. Last U/S was on Wednesday and baby's head was even lower than before. So, this morning, I was actually able to feel his head by myself! I have actually felt my baby! But a teeny tiny bit freaked out still. ;P


----------



## VieraSky

Chibi - my babys head has been pressed right up against my cervix for weeks. Feels like a bowling ball between my legs! My OB checked to see if I was dilated at all at my last appt and she was like 'well your baby dropped'


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib don&#8217;t freak out!! That&#8217;s awesome that baby is in the right spot and you&#8217;ve only got to keep her in for like 10 more days and you&#8217;re gold! If baby&#8217;s there and ready you&#8217;ll have an awesome delivery! You too viera!! I can feel a lot of pressure sometimes when I walk but nothing like my last baby. She was head on the cervix for weeks and came in 90 mins. My mw was so happy with her positioning at 37 weeks and said the laboutnwould be pretty smooth and it was. (I mean other than excruciating obviously there were no complications). 

And kitten super unlikely baby would flip back after 35 weeks!! Likely too big without some help from the outside?? I wouldn&#8217;t be too worried!! I&#8217;m sure your midwives are really experienced and can tell easily the positioning? (I have 3 older midwives and 2 newer ones &#8212; the newer ones dig in so hard to find the position of the baby and even then don&#8217;t seem too confident! The experienced ones can feel so easily).


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricschick I would get the pills but Ive just spent $20 on the tea on amazon and have 40 packets lol :/

So I had another ultrasound yesterday to measure my fluid levels. OB called today to say theyre completely normal, so that along with her measuring right on track indicates my diabetes is being well controlled so my borderline morning readings are ok with them and no insulin! Oh all the stress of being monitored. The cascade of interventions is SO REAL yall!!!! If I had been self monitoring my blood sugar like I did with my last pregnancy rather than the diabetes clinic I would be in the exact same position I am now 8/. Its been an interesting experience that added a lot of uneccessary stress!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

You ladies with already engaged babies. Wow! This boy has found the exit but is in no rush to get there. 

I definitely think we're going to have a few May babies in April at this rate.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> And I finally got my leave dates provisionally set with our HR! I'm off on PTO from May 1st, and then my maternity leave officially starts on my due date, til mid-August. That's an American win! Plan is for both me & husband to stay home for the first month, then I'll stay home a couple months on my own, then I'll return to work (still working from home) and he'll stay home for a couple months. We still need to figure out what we're doing for childcare after that, but that gives us 5 months before we need anything.

It is sad that it's an American win, lol. We are so behind the modern world.
I have to send in for my leave. As a teacher, my district will only give maternity leave (no pay; just continue benefits) during one school year, so if I leave now they won't resume in August. I want the full 3 months so I'm taking it after summer, August-end of October then I'm taking a personal leave (I pay benefits at $760 a month) until the start of January, when the second semester starts.

So I'll return when he's about 8 months, which is good. I have time to settle daycare and get him weaned off the boob. It'll be tight but we have a very healthy savings and I feel I need to be with him at the start.

Now I'm just hoping he doesn't come too early. I can't take leave now and you can only take 10 sub days in a row. If he comes before 5/11 I would have to go in a day or pray my job would let me look like I'm there if I'm not. If not, hubs is bringing baby up to feed every 2 hours and I'm walking out of class.....arg...I want him out early but I want everything to work out.


----------



## ricschick

Chi OMG thats amazing!!! My baby wasnt engaged at my last mw appointment but as Ive had so many she doesnt need to be, shes head down so thats good enough for me lol. 
Few more weeks and will have babies!!!


----------



## yazzy

Wow everything seems to be moving forward with these babies!! Getting close now!

I must remember to buy some red raspberry leaf tablets, have taken them with both my previous pregnancies and it is really meant to help with labour.
Arnica is good too for natural pain reflief and brusing so I will get some of that.

I've picked up the car seat, the new mattress for the pram arrived today so it's feeling more real &#128522;

I think first babies engage quite early don't they? The midwives said to me quite often 2nd, 3rd babies etc sometimes only engage once labour has started.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yazzy I think I&#8217;ve heard that too. 

So DH had a couple man projects he wants to do around the house and I told him that&#8217;s fine, but really we have some priorities before the baby comes that come before his man projects. So he was totally motivated and deep cleaned all our bathrooms today!! Which I&#8217;m so thankful for because I would&#8217;ve barfed if I had to do it. All the baseboards and floors haven&#8217;t been done in ages. So now we have sparkling clean bathrooms!! He&#8217;s going to build me a little table for beside our &#8220;side-carred&#8221; crib for my little lamp and diapers and wipes and receiving blankets for the middle of the night feeds and then get the car seats sorted in the van this week and then he can move onto his projects ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow good for dh Reiko! My dh last wk had a &#8216;honey-do&#8217; list that he mostly got checked off. It was a bunch of little things that were just lingering but man did it feel good when they got done. My own list I seem to be struggling with but slowly am getting things checked off. 
Tomorrow I&#8217;m cleaning the car seat, baby seat, anything I can to do with the play pen. Today I finally ordered my cart of post partum stuff from amazon and packed my &#8216;just in case&#8217; bag. Dh needs to pick up the bassinet from his parents and I think we are pretty much good to go. 
This week I&#8217;m going to prep some freezer meals...fingers crossed I actually do it lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My DH doesn't have a 'to-do' list to do before baby comes. Unless its to get achievements on his ps4 haha. I'm the DIY queen of our house and my only to-do is to put up the curtain rail in baby's room. 

I do want the house deep cleaned though, gunna have to bug him to help me with that though. Because I can't do it all myself and it needs doing. 

I took the plunge tonight and dealt with the lady garden. My lord was it overgrown down there :haha: I feel so much better now. It was really getting me down and making me feel unclean. (Obvs not saying pubic hair is dirty or anything. I'm just a bit of a weirdo)


----------



## ricschick

Broken Im the same I like to be tidy down there and feel cleaner too. 

Gosh I just dont have the physical energy at the moment, everything hurts and it feels like Ive been kicked in the doo dah!!


----------



## Agcam

Hello, everyone. We're getting close, aren't we? 

Baby is head down (and has been since 28 weeks). She's not engaged yet, but has been sitting really low all pregnancy. Lots of pressure on the cervix, and she punches it sooooo frequently. Someone at work this week noticed that I suddenly started walking funnily. :haha:
The PGP is still going strong. I ended up visiting the osteopath, and that helped a little. I might go back again sometime in the next couple of weeks. 

I'm not ready at all. I just did the first load of laundry today. Everything is still sitting in suitcases and boxes. Gah!

Reiko - Very pleased about your scan :) 
I agree about the midwives. With the less experienced midwives, I come away feeling quite sore. 

Yazzy - happy to hear about your scan, and hope the next one goes well :) 

RnW - I used hypnobirthing with my first, and it really made a difference. I've been really bad this time around, and have just started practicing, but am not that worried about labour. I dont know why, but I've got a "done it before, can do it again" attitude. Maybe it was so long ago that I just don't remember :haha:

Broken - I'm happy you found a midwife you're happy with. I haven't seen the same midwife twice this time around. We just get appointments with whomever is doing the clinic that week.
I'm putting DH to work next weekend. He gets to do all the vacuuming, and setting up crib, etc. Re lady garden :haha:, I get waxed semi-regularly. Have to say that pregnancy makes it much more painful!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken funny that you tended to your bits today, I did yesterday. First of all something so simple was a major challenge. Secondly I hacked the crap out of it and thirdly I was not so pleasantly surprised at what this pregnancy has done to the appearance of it lol. No more inspections until long after birth and body has had time to recover. Haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken I did the exact same thing today! I have a massage tomorrow and want to be tidy just in case she accidentally flips the sheet or something. Boy was that hard!!

I have done a lot of my to do list today. Setup the crib and changed over to summer bedding and packed up a lot of stuff to go in the garage. So this week it&#8217;s just normal cleaning, vacuuming our upstairs and tons of laundry and general tidying. Hospital bag is done and just need a few baby things from the garage and we&#8217;re ready. 

I need to do my freezer meals yet too. This week I&#8217;ll try! Any good recipe links?


----------



## Agcam

Anybody have any suggestions for snacks for the hospital bag? Last time, I didn't feel like eating or drinking anything, and ended up with a PPH. 
This time, I've asked DH to force me to drink (and will be taking some lucozade sport and ribena), but am looking for snack ideas that don't take a lot of chewing. 
People have suggested cadbury buttons and honey. Anything else?

I bought some dates today.....forced myself to eat 3, and couldn't take any more :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Im so glad others are with me in the lady garden maintenance. Thought I was a weirdo. Glad to know I'm not haha. 

Ready I didn't even look at it any more than I had to. I don't wanna know what pregnancy has done to it. I'll check it after birth if I dare :haha: 

Reiko I hope your massage was nice. I'm gunna get DH to rub my feet. They are soooooo swollen and ugh. 

Agcam I've been thinking about labour snacks too. I'm going to take in some orange juice (dilute , not pure) but don't know about snacks. My mum took biscuits when I had DS for me, then I got yelled at for eating them. I remember being hungry, but not really wanting food. 
I might take some crisps and plain biscuits, just to nibble on. 

Anyone else got swollen hands? I'm getting scared I'm going to have to take my wedding ring off, it's so tight now. I wear a ring on my other hand that is a tad loose, but now it's leaving an indent because my fingers are swollen. I don't want to take my rings off. But also don't want to have issues and have them cut off or anything awful like that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko- I was on here https://www.thetoddanderinfavoritefive.com/new-baby-way-30-meals-freezer/ last night making my list of meals. I think Wednesday I&#8217;m going to make some but first I have to clean out my freezer. I&#8217;m also going to take a trip to Costco and grab some stuff to have on hand (frozen foods). 

Agcam-I like clif or larabars as they have a good source of proetein and good sugars to give you a boost. Dried fruit also works for me. I&#8217;m not really able to eat in the throes of labour but I try to &#8216;stock&#8217; up when the first contractions start. 

I got my amazon order today with all my postpartum stuff...nursing bras, pads, granny panties, ab belt...so fun lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken- who yelled at you for eating biscuits? Eating is essential while labouring and don&#8217;t let anyone tell you differently. I haven&#8217;t had my rings on since about 28 weeks. I wear them on my necklace. I was having terrible indents and was afraid I would wake up one day and wouldn&#8217;t be able to get them off. I tried them a couple of weeks ago but obviously still too tight.


----------



## VieraSky

Broken - I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring in months. My hand feels so naked without it! Maybe put your rings on a chain around your neck? That way you will still have them with you.


----------



## ricschick

My hands havent been too bad this time do can still wear them comfortably, they swell up from time to time but not often itd my feet and ankles that swell by the end of the day!! 
My hospital bag is nearly complete I need a few toiletries and baby formula and something to wear home which will likely be a maxi dress. 
Feeling a bit down and tearful today, my dad went to Spain to live today and it feels so strange that he wont be round the corner! I lived with him since I was 14 and Ive always been so close to him and have seen him 3-4 times a week for the past 5 years and now wont see him for months &#128546; hes coming back to see the baby then he will be off again. Not a good day.


----------



## yazzy

Ha ha everyone tidying up down there now we are getting close...I did the same thing lol!

I still haven't got anything out of the loft yet argh! I did buy a new maternity bra though so that's one thing off my list.

I took lucozade in my hospital bag but I don't think I took any food but with both of my labours I went in at night and they were born before breakfast so I wasn't hungry. I'd probably take some flapjack and choc/biscuits, maybe dried fruit.

Was looking at some newborn baby clothes in the shop today...so cute and makes me want to go shopping &#128513;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My labours have been too fast to ever eat anything, and one was at midnight the other was 3 in the morning so it wasn't super normal times to eat anything... and I have treats in my hospital bag for after I deliver ;) This time I'll pack some low carb granola bars though, who knows it might be a long one. I would say some dried fruit/nuts/granola bar or protein bar type things would be the best for energy but maybe just something that you know will appeal to you in early labour. Or like Ready when you're in early labour just make sure to eat something that will keep you going for a while in case you don't feel like forcing down snacks in between contractions ;)

Massage was absolutely heavenly, I feel like a million bucks now and don't know why I haven't been doing that my whole pregnancy (well actually it's because I can't afford to haha). Also mw today said she thinks OB should fully transfer care back to them since no insulin and she's going to call him to inquire about that.

I don't usually wear my wedding rings because I'm a massage therapist and I just have to take them off all the time and I forget to put them back on. I saw them in my drawer the other day and tried to put them on, I could but they were a little to tight for comfort so I though since I've got a few more weeks it's safer to leave them off!

Ricschick I'm sorry about your dad. That is really hard. We've talked about moving before since our cost of living is so ridiculous here but we just couldn't ever leave family. So hard when they move away!


----------



## cheluzal

So at this morning's NST I was registering contractions every 5 minutes. They did an impromptu ultrasound. Cervix is 2/10th above small to barely be the right size. Cervix still closed. So I was put on some blood pressure med that stops them. I can only take one every 6 hours. The one at 5:30 helped to decrease it but they are still popping up. OWCH.

She told me today, due to my age (today is my 41st bday!), she won't let me go over 39 weeks, so 5/11 is my new "due" date! Can't say I'm sad...he can come at 38, so long as he's healthy and no ICU is needed. I'm so over this.

Work threw me a shower today! We got lots more clothes, diapers, wipes, etc. and over $400 in gift cards!!! I just ordered all the rest of our amazon cart with the 15% off. 

Hubs took us for pedicures (so badly needed) and he's brushing and drying my hair tonight for my birthday, lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick sorry to hear about your dad moving. That would be so hard. 

Reiko- it would be great if Care was transferred back. Will you still have to Go to the hospital or could you go for a home birth?

Chel- happy birthday!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel your babe will be totally fine at 38 weeks, even 37... 37 weekers can be difficult to breastfeed since theyre missing out on a bit of sucking practice in the womb ;). But I know of plenty of healthy 36 weekers that don&#8217;t have more than a few days stay in the hospital. We&#8217;re they ok with what your cervix is doing?

Ready it almost seemed like the mw wanted us to switch back to homebirth. I think because my labours are so fast she&#8217;s quite worried about us making it to the hospital, she didn&#8217;t want to let on but I think she is. At this point we&#8217;re just set on the hospital because we likely have less than 2 weeks and to get ready for a hb wouldn&#8217;t work for my frame of mind. But mw was adamant do not get in the car if it doesn&#8217;t feel like we&#8217;ll make it to the hospital, even if we&#8217;re not set up for hb they have all their stuff. I just don&#8217;t know how fast it will be! If it&#8217;s 45 mins we will make it, and shorter and we won&#8217;t! She also said for baby&#8217;s blood sugars, they&#8217;re not going to be dropping dramatically in the first hour, so we have lots of time to get to the hospital after the birth if something does go wrong with them. So if she ends up being born at home then it is what it is but officially we are doing a hospital birth again and leaving as soon as we can lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ready it was a random midwife I'd never seen. She waltzed into my room, saw me eating a biscuit and yelled at me and my mum that I wasn't allowed to eat, why was I eating, I might need to go to theatre. Then waltzed off again. Don't think I saw her after that. 

I ended up taking my rings off, put my wedding ring on a necklace and the other 2 in a ring box for safe keeping. My hands feel weird and naked and I hate it. But at least they won't damage my fingers or have to be cut off now. 

Ricschick that's so hard about your dad moving. Big :hugs: I hope he's gunna let y'all spend summers at his place in Spain though. 

Chel happy birthday!!! 

Reiko I'm glad your massage was good. I'd love one but fundswill not allow. Have to make do with DH half assed attempts lol. Glad you're getting switched back to mw care as well. Hopefully that'll make a nicer labour experience for you. And you get to the hospital in time! 

DH woke me up throwing his guts up at half 1 this morning (he is the noisiest puker I have ever met. Like he must be putting effort into being that noisy) he's still not feeling 100% and he can't go into work for 48 hours now. So that's 2 days wages gone. Sigh. Poor guy, I feel bad for him. I'm just hoping it's something he's eaten and not a virus that's gunna infect my house.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh broken I really hope that&#8217;s food poisoning and not a virus too. 

Last thing you need in your house :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

OMG you guys 26 days till my due date!?! 12 days until 38 weeks (when my last was born)!?!

(Also induction is likely off the table due to not needing insulin but I will still be getting sweeps when my mw thinks it&#8217;s appropriate.)


----------



## ricschick

thanks everyone I feel a bit better today.

happy birthday chel!

broken hope dh is feeling better!! my dh is a noisy thrower upper too lol!!!

reiko id love a massage too but I just don't get the time!! glad it made you feel good!! 
I am in great need of a pedicure tho!! don't normally have them but I cant reach my feet and the weathers going to warm up by the weekend so might need to squeeze one in somewhere!

I went to my mw appointment today, all fine but still measuring 35 weeks! I was measuring 3 weeks ahead at my last appointment and now only 1 week ahead, mw said that was fine. my pelvis is so sore lately tho and walking is hard work now!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone! 

It's been awhile since I last posted. I've been keeping up with everyone along the way, but haven't had the energy to respond. I'm glad to hear so many good things about all the ladies who are due in early May! I am also thankful for all the advice about preparing for induction at the hospital and labor in general. I feel much less anxious about the whole thing!

I just wanted to let you all know how I've been doing. It's continued to be a rough pregnancy, morning sickness-wise. It has helped knowing others have had a resurgence this trimester, too. I'm still on diclegis and zofran with phenergan as a back up option on "bad" days. Additionally, I was diagnosed with antepartum depression (pregnancy-related depression), which was a major turning point. That happened at the beginning of February and I am feeling so much better now. I can't believe how difficult things were before I got treatment and that it went on for so long! I think it started when my MS was terrible and my DW was out of town for most of December. That whole isolation thing is no joke! 

Two weeks ago, I was diagnosed with gestational hypertension, which means I'm now on high alert for developing pre-eclampsia. So twice a week NSTs and fluid check scans, plus once a week OB visits to check my blood pressure and liver function. The BPs have been creeping up into a worrisome range, but liver tests have been great, so I'm crossing my fingers all will be well for awhile yet. They did move up my induction from May 19 all the way to May 5, due to this added complication, so I'll be having my baby at 37 weeks (or sooner, if pre-eclampsia comes in). It's really crazy to think that I'll have my baby in my arms by this time next month!

Thankfully, my blood sugars from type 2 Diabetes have been fairly steady and mostly in range for the last several weeks. It was really stressful to have those numbers creeping up and have to add more and more insulin. I had to adjust my dinner insulin this week, but it was a minor change compared with previous ones. I am now on ridiculous amounts of insulin and can't wait for baby to arrive so I can stop stabbing myself 8+ times a day. 

DW is home most of the time now, with the last trip to see MIL last week, so we can finally focus on getting the baby's room ready. It's getting close, but we need one more big push to get things where they need to be. DW decided this weekend that she wants to paint the room... holy cow, that wasn't even on my radar! LOL. I told her she can paint the room if she wants, but it's all up to her. I will help with painting furniture, but I'm not painting walls at this point :haha: 

Still working on my post-partum bag. I need to buy a few things, but mostly, just need to determine exactly what needs to go in the bag and get it all together. After several "scare" visits to the hospital for possible pre-eclampsia where the OB said they might induce me that day, I am feeling the clock ticking faster and louder!


----------



## Wicky78

ricschick said:


> Feeling a bit down and tearful today, my dad went to Spain to live today and it feels so strange that he wont be round the corner! I lived with him since I was 14 and Ive always been so close to him and have seen him 3-4 times a week for the past 5 years and now wont see him for months &#128546; hes coming back to see the baby then he will be off again. Not a good day.

That sounds really hard on a "normal" day, but really difficult when you're pregnant! I am a "daddy's girl" and really don't like living several states away from him. I always feel a little down when our visits end, so I know what you mean. I hope you will get to visit him often so you don't have to miss him so much. :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Anyone else got swollen hands? I'm getting scared I'm going to have to take my wedding ring off, it's so tight now. I wear a ring on my other hand that is a tad loose, but now it's leaving an indent because my fingers are swollen. I don't want to take my rings off. But also don't want to have issues and have them cut off or anything awful like that.

Yes! I took my engagement ring off weeks ago because it is slightly smaller than my wedding band and was getting uncomfortable. But I feel weird about taking off the wedding band now, even though my hands are getting more swollen. I would wear them on a necklace, but I'm afraid the chain would break and I'd lose them both. So I guess they'll both go in the ring pouch to wait out the rest of the pregnancy. I hope you find a solution that feels right for you!


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> KittenLifter said:
> 
> 
> And I finally got my leave dates provisionally set with our HR! I'm off on PTO from May 1st, and then my maternity leave officially starts on my due date, til mid-August. That's an American win! Plan is for both me & husband to stay home for the first month, then I'll stay home a couple months on my own, then I'll return to work (still working from home) and he'll stay home for a couple months. We still need to figure out what we're doing for childcare after that, but that gives us 5 months before we need anything.
> 
> It is sad that it's an American win, lol. We are so behind the modern world.
> I have to send in for my leave. As a teacher, my district will only give maternity leave (no pay; just continue benefits) during one school year, so if I leave now they won't resume in August. I want the full 3 months so I'm taking it after summer, August-end of October then I'm taking a personal leave (I pay benefits at $760 a month) until the start of January, when the second semester starts.
> 
> So I'll return when he's about 8 months, which is good. I have time to settle daycare and get him weaned off the boob. It'll be tight but we have a very healthy savings and I feel I need to be with him at the start.
> 
> Now I'm just hoping he doesn't come too early. I can't take leave now and you can only take 10 sub days in a row. If he comes before 5/11 I would have to go in a day or pray my job would let me look like I'm there if I'm not. If not, hubs is bringing baby up to feed every 2 hours and I'm walking out of class.....arg...I want him out early but I want everything to work out.Click to expand...

I'm with you both on the "win" in the US for maternity leave. It sucks that we a) get such a short amount of time and b) have to cover the cost ourselves. I likely won't have any FMLA left by the time baby arrives, thanks to the morning sickness and other pregnancy issues (like, ya know, doctor's appointments), so I'll have to take personal leave for the entire time I'm out. That means I have to pay my benefits out of pocket with no help from my employer, and four weeks of the time off is completely unpaid. I'll get 2 weeks of short term disability and then three weeks of paid parental leave, but the first four weeks off have to be completely unpaid to qualify for either STD or the paid leave. I'm annoyed at how much planning (financially) is needed for 9 weeks off of work and then other American women hear I'm taking 9 weeks and are like "oh, that's such a nice long time!" It's all I can do to keep from saying something snarky, but maybe that's partly pregnancy hormones? Anyway, I'll end up being back at work the Monday after July 4, if baby stays put until my May 5 scheduled induction. Ugh!


----------



## Wicky78

Question for you experienced moms:

I've heard various points of view on whether or not you need to use special baby laundry soap (supposed to be gentler?) or if you can just use regular laundry soap on baby's clothes. Any opinions or suggestions out there? Is it really necessary to get the special soap, or only if baby has unusually sensitive skin? I'm planning to go with the recommendation that whatever you use for baby clothes also gets used for everything else, since baby will come in contact with our clothes and such, but would love to have some real-life experiences to help me decide what soap to use/buy. I'm open to ideas about brands, too. I really just want a soap that cleans the clothes well and doesn't cause problems for babies. I never knew there would be so many conflicting ideas out there on something so minor :wacko:


----------



## VieraSky

Wicky - I never bought special laundry soap for either of my boys and they never had a problem. If the baby has sensitive skin, I would, but if not there's no harm in using regular.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel your babe will be totally fine at 38 weeks, even 37... 37 weekers can be difficult to breastfeed since theyre missing out on a bit of sucking practice in the womb ;). But I know of plenty of healthy 36 weekers that dont have more than a few days stay in the hospital. Were they ok with what your cervix is doing?

She was fine with cervix. We'll keep an eye but she didn't feel I needed to head to the hospital. No dilation or anything.

Definitely want him baking as long as possible, but 38 won't make me sad. I already shaved 1 week off....do I hear 2? lol


----------



## cheluzal

Wicky78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been awhile since I last posted...I just wanted to let you all know how I've been doing. It's continued to be a rough pregnancy, morning sickness-wise. It has helped knowing others have had a resurgence this trimester, too. I'm still on diclegis and zofran with phenergan as a back up option on "bad" days. Additionally, I was diagnosed with antepartum depression (pregnancy-related depression), which was a major turning point. That happened at the beginning of February and I am feeling so much better now...

Oh man. I feel for you so badly! I know how rough I had it for 3 months, and could not imagine still dealing with MS. Phenergan was the ONLY med that barely took the edge off. 

I totally get the isolation. I would break and cry after awhile...it just gets you eventually. So glad we're at the end and that this will be worth it for us all!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wicky, my 2nd has sensitive skin so I found the baby detergent was good for her. I think they have it at costco for a decent price. But after the first few months she was fine with the normal detergent... maybe around 7-8 months. Now I still have one in my cupboard and if I notice any irritation on their skin I switch to it every now and then but not religiously.


----------



## ChibiLena

36 weeks already! Wohoo! 
Managing to eat six dates a day, they are small and quite yummy, but haven't drunk any raspberry leaf tea yet.

Acupuncture felt great and I am going again tomorrow. I really hope it helps with labor.

And only 10 days left at work!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wicky- the biggest concern with baby&#8217;s skin and detergent is the fragrance in them. You can buy any of the regular detergents that are for sensitive skin or fragrance free. A lot of the &#8216;baby&#8217; detergents are just as toxic as the regular ones but they put a baby on there and call it safe. It depends how &#8216;safe&#8217; you want to get.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wicky I haven't bought any different washing powder, but I did buy "baby" fabric softener. Just because I like how it smells. I won't change unless baby has skin issues. 

I do wash all baby stuff separately to our stuff tho for a long time though. I think DS was about 3/4 when I stopped.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi all! Just thought I would check in as well, because it's been awhile. Wicky-I hear you, many times I want to write responses out but I'm just too tired to type, lol. Feeling pretty good, besides being sore with some occasional swelling and heartburn. Hormones and emotions are SO all over the place...I'm so ready to get back to a baseline where it DOESN'T feel like I have raging PMS every second. 

I started taking Red Raspberry Leaf capsules to prepare my uterus for labor! I'm hoping it'll do something. I didn't try it with my last pregnancy, so it'll be fun to compare. Still feeling nervous about doing a natural childbirth; sometimes I feel like I just want to get an epidural and be done with it. I'll just have to see how things go. I've been reviewing my Bradley book to prepare myself to do things naturally though. 

I have my postpartum kit all ready to go. My friends threw me a baby sprinkle this weekend, so then afterwards I was able to figure out all the stuff I needed for baby. Went to Buy Buy Baby and got it all. Just have to go pick up the glider and hang some pictures and then the nursery will be done! 

Hospital bag not packed yet...I just feel like it might be too soon. We'll see; probably in the next couple weeks or so. Will also get going on my freezer meals in the next couple weeks as well. 

Regarding detergent-I have definitely found that the ones with fragrance, even the baby ones, are an issue. So I usually just use any detergent as long as it's "free and clear" of dyes and scents and that seems to work out just fine.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So ladies I&#8217;ve been crampy on and off for the last 2 days. It&#8217;s not contractions and not like the Braxton Hicks I have been having. It has that kind of menstrual feel to it. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## ricschick

Wicky Im so sorry you have had such a hard time!! Hope baby cooks a bit longer for you!!! 
Ive always switched to non bio washing powder as its more gentle on babies skin and me and my eldest have quite sensitive skin so I do it as precaution to begin with. I wash everyones in it then until baby is a few months old then I might switch back il see, a couple of my babies have had baby eczema too so thats another reason why. Theres no real correct answer to this its just trial and error. 

RnW Ive had this occasionally but not often maybe call l&d if your worried? Xx


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> So ladies Ive been crampy on and off for the last 2 days. Its not contractions and not like the Braxton Hicks I have been having. It has that kind of menstrual feel to it. Anyone else experiencing this?

Most of my pregnancy. I started cramping before the BFP and really haven't stopped. I have noticed it is much more intense this past couple weeks though! Combine it with the severe uterus tightening and my contractions and I have no idea what my body is doing! I'm convinced I will be in real labor and not know it... :nope:

...getting another scan this afternoon to measure baby since he was measuring small! Since I'm *cough* old I get the specialist with the free 4D and I cannot wait to see his little face! It's been since January! :happydance:


Anyone else peeing less in the night? All of the sudden, I am only getting up once and sleeping in deeply....unusual. But I poop with each pee, arg...hope its body getting ready.


----------



## cheluzal

He's measuring 5 pounds 12 ounces, right on track. Everything looks good. Unfortunately with his size, limited space, and movement the 4D isn't that great, as compared to the one in January.

Ah well....doc predicted him at 7.5 at birth but I'm still hoping a little smaller.


----------



## VieraSky

Had another growth scan today. Our little lady weighs a whopping 8lbs 6oz, the same weight as our oldest at birth. Yikes!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel our girl is the same weight as your guy according to her 34 week scan plus the .5lb a week they estimate they gain. Maybe a bit smaller. I&#8217;m counting on her being about 7 lbs and coming a bit early. 

With your signs the past little bit I highly doubt you&#8217;ll keep him in for too much longer so he probably won&#8217;t make it to that full term weight! But then again they are never 100% on their measurements so who knows lol XD

Viera looks like you might have an over 9 pounder!! But you don&#8217;t have too much longer either!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So far my freezer meal stash is
- 2 Apple crisps
- 2 banana loaves
- 3 dozen cookie dough balls
- 1 spaghetti sauce
- 1 pan of chicken enchiladas

... clearly I have my postpartum priorities in order XD


----------



## Agcam

Yum. Chicken enchiladas sound delicious. I have....absolutely nothing in my freezer yet, unless you count some fish fingers. Have to say that I'm looking forward to gorging on camembert and parma ham (not necessarily together) after baby arrives :D

I had a scan this week. She's small at the moment - 2kgs (4.4 lbs), estimated to be 3kgs at birth (5 weeks to go). I'm not complaining. DS1 was only 3.2 kgs and I had a deep second degree tear. 

Is anybody trying or have experience with perineal massage? Does it work? 

Wicky - hugs. I'm sorry you're having such a tough time. :hugs:

RnW - I've been having cramping as well, in addition to Braxton Hicks and the random contraction. I don't know what's causing the cramping, but wonder whether I'm simply not drinking enough water. 

Chel - Good luck! And yes to peeing less in the night. I did that for about a week (until last night). It was good to sleep through, but meant that I was definitely dehydrated in the morning. And a belated happy b'day.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AGcam I believe studies show perineal massage is effective for first time vaginal births but after that doesn&#8217;t really help too much. I didn&#8217;t do it with time, my 2nd I still tore but it was 2 stitches and didn&#8217;t hurt at all for recovery. I think the pushing stage is a lot shorter which is why you tear less or not at all subsequently. Ricschick what has your experience been with tearing?

GBS negative here!! Wahoo!!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel our girl is the same weight as your guy according to her 34 week scan plus the .5lb a week they estimate they gain. Maybe a bit smaller. Im counting on her being about 7 lbs and coming a bit early.
> 
> With your signs the past little bit I highly doubt youll keep him in for too much longer so he probably wont make it to that full term weight! But then again they are never 100% on their measurements so who knows lol XD

I like your thinking, rofl! I really want him early and small. I'm having a rough time now.
I took off yesterday for scan and ended up taking off today (and trying not to feel guilty) just because I'm in so much pain. Hips hurt even when I'm not lying on them and I can barely walk down the stairs. Pooing all the time, and general aches and pains...if I don't rest occasionally I won't make it the rest of the weeks. 

Plus today is my brother's birthday, who passed away a few years ago...I'm a sobbing mess. My little dude (middle name same) won't know his awesome uncle.


----------



## cheluzal

Agcam said:


> Is anybody trying or have experience with perineal massage? Does it work?
> 
> Chel - Good luck! And yes to peeing less in the night. I did that for about a week (until last night). It was good to sleep through, but meant that I was definitely dehydrated in the morning. And a belated happy b'day.

I want to start trying to reach it--lol--and put some coconut oil down there. We shall see. 

I started getting up to pee (and poop) again, so I'm dead. Weird how pooping all the time wears me out.
Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> Viera looks like you might have an over 9 pounder!! But you dont have too much longer either!!

We have just under 2 weeks until the c-section. I'm hoping I go into labor before then. I don't know if my body can take it :haha:


----------



## Agcam

Chel, I know it's hard, but don't feel guilty for taking the time that you need. I understand the pain - can't climb stairs anymore, basically have to do a modified crawl. 

I'm sorry about your brother :hugs:

Thanks, Reiko. 

Not sure I can reach my perineum, in any case, but I might still try. Someone should invent a tool for us pregnant ladies (or is that a husband?) :haha:

Fingers crossed for you, Viera!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

YUp my midwives said that&#8217;s your partners job!! Which would definitely lead to you know what lol. Honestly you&#8217;re supposed to do it pretty vigorously, it&#8217;s not comfortable. 

Viera I hope you go into labour before your c section so you get some relief XD. Now that induction isn&#8217;t really on the table for me anymore I&#8217;m feeling more desperate to make it happen myself. I started my midwives herbal stuff this week and will start epo tomorrow. Not having any luck with RLT, I can&#8217;t stomach it. 

I&#8217;m tired of the constant nausea. I will just as tired after the baby is born but at least the nausea will go away, and my hips won&#8217;t hurt and I won&#8217;t be a gigantic whale. So many pluses I just am getting impatient!! I have 2 friends due with their first today, no babies yet for either of them. I feel for them going overdue!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

With ds I told ob that I&#8217;d didn&#8217;t want to tear so he instructed me how to breath and helped to massage/stretch things as ds was crowning. The urge to push is overwhelming at times but if you breath through it body does the work and tearing doesn&#8217;t occur (as long as baby isnt gigantic). 
Keeping your bits oiled up is supposed to help as well. 

Reiko-I hear you on the impatience. I&#8217;m ready to not be pregnant! I remember just after having dd and the ability to bend over without my breath being taken away and the utter discomfort of trying to roll over in bed. I&#8217;m so done with it! I&#8217;m ready for this vag pain to be gone as well. I have 10 days until we start with natural induction...bring it on.


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko_ctu said:


> Viera I hope you go into labour before your c section so you get some relief XD. Now that induction isnt really on the table for me anymore Im feeling more desperate to make it happen myself. I started my midwives herbal stuff this week and will start epo tomorrow. Not having any luck with RLT, I cant stomach it.

I've been taking RLT and EPO. I add brown sugar and honey to my RLT and that makes it taste better (at least I think so).


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera that would help! I wonder what sweetener would do to my blood sugar though!! So I stay away from it. I usually like my tea without anything added anyways but this one has a weird flavour. Combined with the nausea it&#8217;s not a good scene haha. Maybe I will try it at breakfast with a bit of honey and just have a veggie and egg omelette so my honey would be my carbs.


----------



## VieraSky

Reiko, I have type one diabetes, so I just take extra insulin to make up for it, but if your sugars are carb controlled I can see where it could be a problem.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah they&#8217;ve decided not to put me on insulin so I have to watch all my sugars very carefully!


----------



## yazzy

I'm off to buy raspberry leaf tea capsules tomorrow and get started on them. I really need to get all the baby things sorted, starting to feel really unorganised! 

My little boy came out in chicken pic yesterday, he is getting so many spots, I'm hoping I am immune as I have already had it and I was also pregnant with my son when my daughter had them. I'm guessing better now than when the baby arrives.


----------



## ricschick

Reiko Ive been quite lucky so far ( touch wood) I had 1 stitch with dd1 because I had a vontouce delivery but no stitches with any of the others! Thank goodness the odd bit of grazing but thats it. 
Im taking the RLT capsules as I dont like the tea either Im taking 1 a day so far and will up it to 2 a day from 36 weeks I think. Last night I had such discomfort I really thought I might go into labour I had constant bh with back pain and felt like I was leaking but Im pretty sure it was cm. il be glad once the next few weeks pass.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah I&#8217;m feeling very suspicious of any back pain or cramping... but I think doing all my freezer meals in the kitchen has made me have an achy back in the evenings.


----------



## ChibiLena

I am getting another head cold it seems after just having gotten over the last one. :/ It is not pleasant. At my appointment yesterday doctor said my amionic fluid was very high, so I have to go in for a blood test this morning, before breakfast. And I was dreaming of chocolate cereal right after waking up. *lol* Better go in as early as possible.


----------



## cheluzal

Today was rough. My back was so sore I was leaning over 90 degrees at the door between classes, trying to stretch. Kids are like, "Are you okay?" I'm all, "No I'm 9 months pregnant." Hubs joked I was a good PSA on teens not getting pregnant, rofl.

I'm SOOOO impatient to end this. I can deal with the fatigue and getting up and stuff (did it with disabled brother who needed feeding in his tube every 3 hours) if I can have my body back and the aches and pains can cease.

The Procardia to stop contractions make my blood pressure so low I'm dizzy and today it turned my entire feet/legs red! Getting up to pee 5 times with a cement belly on a high bed sucks.


----------



## Wicky78

Just a quick note but I'll try to write more tomorrow. I was admitted to the hospital after my NST this morning (Friday) because my BP is too high. Long story short, I will be induced Sunday afternoon or sooner, depending on how my BP behaves. I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow so may have a NICU stay. But baby looks great and is measuring 4.5 lbs. It's just my health and safety everyone's keeping an eye on. I feel like I'm in good hands, but a bit in shock that this is happening so soon!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thinking of you Wicky. Sorry you&#8217;re having high BP and hoping you&#8217;re feeling ok... I&#8217;m sure babe will do great at 34 weeks xx.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thinking of you Wicky. :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Oh wicky Im sure all will be fine!! Will be thinking of you!! Keep us updated if you can!! Hope your ok. Xxxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Best wishes Wicky!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was tossing and turning for 2 hrs last night with cramping. I though it was contractions but I&#8217;m wondering if the baby was just pressing on a nerve because my groin and legs were really sore. But if it was contractions at least something is happening. But I&#8217;ve Neverr had anything like that before until active labour. 

I&#8217;ve been taking my herbal supplement for 5 days now and just took my first epo last night. I hope it doesn&#8217;t happen again until labour. It was uncomfortable and really kept me from sleeping. It doesn&#8217;t help that when I ask my husband to get up with the kids so I can sleep in in the morning he just lets them run around the room and jump on the bed until he&#8217;s &#8220;ready&#8221; to get up. Thanks, I&#8217;m wide awake now. 

What I meant was get these kids out of here ASAP so I can go back to sleep!!!


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Wicky, I'm sure baby will be fine and hopefully won't have too long a stay in hospital.

I finally got a few more bits for my hospital bag so happier now I've done that!

Managed to fall over at home today, landed on my bum but hurt my leg...really not impressed with balance at the mo or slippery floors lol!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko that&#8217;s how I&#8217;ve been for the last few days. It&#8217;s uncomfortable but there is no consistency with it. Baby has def shifted as my waddle is ridiculous and now I have sciatic pain down my right leg. I&#8217;ve been reading and lots of women say they have this cramping for weeks prior to labour. I hope that&#8217;s not the case as it is uncomfortable. I have one more week and then I&#8217;m kicking stuff in to high gear.


----------



## Agcam

Wicky - best wishes, sending good thoughts your way :hugs:

Yazzy - glad you're okay after the fall. Hope your leg isn't too bad.

Chel - I feel your pain! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one having cramping, etc. Yesterday and today, i've had what are either really strong braxton hicks or mild labour contractions roughly every 10 minutes for a couple of hours. They then stop and go back to being erratic through the day. Reminds me of when I had DS1 - was in latent labour for 10 days with something similar. Will just have to wait and see, I guess. 

LO is head down, and so far has been positioned with her back on the right of my abdomen. Yesterday, for whatever reason, she swung around so she's now back-to-back. My back is now extra painful on top of the PGP. I need to start doing some exercises to try to get her to move back around. Hope it happens before labour kicks in.


----------



## ChibiLena

Thinking of you Wicky! I am sure you and bubs will be fine. Exciting to think you may have your baby so soon!

I am sooooo uncomfortable since yesterday. I just cannot get comfortable but I think my belly dropped yesterday? It looks very different at least. 

Blood sugar were perfectly normal yesterday morning so that is one worry off my plate. Wonder though what then made the amionic fluid rise so high?

I now have weekly appointments and Friday they also couldn't measure head circumference anymore as the head was too low, haha.


----------



## cheluzal

Good luck, Wicky! :flower:

I've had bad cramping for many weeks myself, sometimes groaning in pain and waking myself up. The night is worse. Plus the cement belly, especially when he pushes against me. ](*,)

Shifted belly band higher on my back and that helped today.

Bassinet in and ready and nursery done! 
Hubs put one car seat base in but I'm a stickler and demand he start over with me reading each step and verifying, lol. We'll get them inspected.

Just need to pack hospital bag, check the birth plan, and call place for breast pump.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

CHib glad your sugars were normal! I was reading on amniotic fluid when I had mine measured a little while ago and apparently there can be no reason at all. How high is it? Are they thinking you&#8217;ll need a c section because of it?

Chel I don&#8217;t know how you&#8217;re dealing with that cramping at night. Honestly I&#8217;m kind of dreading going to bed tonight in case it happens again. If it&#8217;s labour then fine lol but for no reason it just sucks. I was thinking we might have had sex last night which maybe brought it on, but then I think maybe that was the night before last so I&#8217;m not sure. Either way I&#8217;ve been walking tons today and nothing has bothered me in the slightest.

Tomorrow I&#8217;m 37 weeks - &#8220;early&#8221; term!! Yay I can have a healthy baby anytime nowww!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 37 wks Reiko!


----------



## Agcam

Chibi - happy that your sugar is normal :) 

Chel - thanks for the reminder re birth plan! I have a MW appt this week, and need to have it ready. I hear you on the hard stomach. It's really uncomfortable. 

Reiko - hooray for 37 weeks :) 

I'm going to go on a mini rant here, so feel free to ignore. I just found out that DH has told one of his random cousins the name that we've decided for LO. When we decided on LO's name, we agreed that we wouldn't share it until the baby arrived. I wanted DS1 to be the first person other than the two of us to meet the baby and know her name. Now DH says that he "forgot" that he wasn't supposed to tell anybody, and I'm making a big deal of it. 
All of my family and friends have asked, and I've told them all that we're waiting for LO to arrive before we tell them. Now some person that we meet at most twice a year knows, and she will tell DH's family. When we had our first child, I felt a lot of pressure to name him after a member of their family. I know they're not going to like the name we've chosen.

I'm so mad at the moment. 

Okay....rant over....back to our normally scheduled programming.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 37 weeks Reiko! 

Agcam I would be mad if DH did that. We've told a few people your name, but kept it off social media and I would be hecking mad if he told random people before bubba was here.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agcam I would be beyond angry! We also don&#8217;t tell anyone especially because I don&#8217;t want opinions or faces made. Hopefully she can keep her mouth shut.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AGcam can you get DH to just send her a text and tell her that he shouldn&#8217;t have told her, and please not to let it slip to anyone else?

We keep ours a surprise too but I&#8217;ve told a few people who are very far removed from our circle, like my diabetic nurse lol. Like she&#8217;s never going even meet anyone I know so I&#8217;m not worried about her spreading it haha.


----------



## VieraSky

Thinking of you Wicky &#9829;


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel I dont know how youre dealing with that cramping at night. Honestly Im kind of dreading going to bed tonight in case it happens again. If its labour then fine lol but for no reason it just sucks. I was thinking we might have had sex last night which maybe brought it on, but then I think maybe that was the night before last so Im not sure. Either way Ive been walking tons today and nothing has bothered me in the slightest.

Not very well, I'm afraid. Getting out of bed to pee is so hard and the pain wakes me sometimes. Even sitting to pee will hurt. It happens during the day too so it's all day long. I have that medicine to stop it but it makes me dizzy and flushed and I'm trying to only take it when necessary.

I took one before church and have the bottle by the bed in case I need it at night.

So praying his lungs mature and he comes early...like all day long that is my prayer, ha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wicky any update hun?? Hope you are all doing ok!

I&#8217;ll take all your Labour vibes now that I&#8217;m 37 weeks ladies... so done XD


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thinking of you Wicky. Hope it is either going well or has already gone well and you are snuggling that babe by now. :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Happy 36 weeks broken! 
Happy 37 weeks girls!!! Hopefully not too long now!! 

Wicky hope your ok!!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> CHib glad your sugars were normal! I was reading on amniotic fluid when I had mine measured a little while ago and apparently there can be no reason at all. How high is it? Are they thinking youll need a c section because of it?

No, nothing quite as severe as that. Last week amniotic fluid was standing at 15cm (as it had been for weeks), then it was suddenly at 22cm on Friday, so the doctor was a tad concerned and sent me for a blood test. From what I googled up to 25cm or up to 8cm in any of the four "pockets" they use to measure it is still considered normal, so I dunno if I should be concerned or not. At the same time the doctor on call that I saw this time didn't strike me as particularly skilled with the ultrasound machine for various reasons "ahem". We will see what next week's appointment brings.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wicky hoping for an exciting update! 

Reiko I&#8217;m sending you all the &#8216;baby come out&#8217; vibes I can muster. It&#8217;s so crazy that we are at the end. 

My pain and discomfort is increasing with each day. This pain down my right side is causing me to hobble like mad and in turn is hurting my lower back. I know it&#8217;s just a matter of time and she will be here and the pain will go but my lord it&#8217;s sucking right now. 6 more days and I&#8217;ll be full throttle doing what I can to start this train in motion....eeek!!


----------



## Agcam

Thank you, ladies. I think DH and I have simply agreed to disagree, though I reserve the right to have a conniption if I hear any comments :) 

Wicky - I hope all is well, and you have your LO with you by now :hugs:

Reiko - Labour vibes coming your way! 

Chib - Good luck with your next appointment. When is it?

RnW - I'm sorry about the pain. For me, it's down the left. I'm going back to the osteo this week. 

All these size measurements are driving me bonkers. At my 28 and 32 week checkups, they told me I was measuring large. At 34 weeks less so, and today (at 35+6), I'm measuring small. The MW said that if I were officially 36 weeks, she would have sent me for a scan. I told her I had one last week, and they told me everything seemed to be fine. I guess they'll measure me again at 38 weeks and see how it's going. You certainly can't tell by the size of my belly that I'm "small". :wacko:


----------



## ricschick

Agcam my mw told me as long as your measuring 2cm either side thats normal. I was measuring 35cm at my 32 week appointment and still measuring 35cm at my 34 week appointment but was told that was fine. &#129300;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AGcam the size measurements are aggravating. At 33 weeks I was measuring 35 and now at 37 I&#8217;m measuring 36. I feel like growth spurts affect it and I&#8217;ve never measured a 40 with my previous pregnancies... my body is too small for that. My mw today was fine with the 36, I&#8217;m guessing next week I won&#8217;t be measuring any bigger but hopefully I won&#8217;t make it that far XD


----------



## KittenLifter

Holy kittens it's been much longer than I thought since I last checked in!

Reiko, thanks for the encouragement about baby positioning! My "women's group" last week (part of our childbirth classes) ended up just being me and the midwife I hadn't met properly yet, but it was awesome, and she said "hey, I'm happy to check positioning if you like!" and we confirmed that this kiddo was still head-down. (Our midwives are mostly fairly experienced & pretty quick with palpating for position, but the most experienced one doesn't do many appointments because she has a day job at one of the hospitals in town. But she's been a midwife for almost 50 [!] years.)

Plus I've been having acupuncture adventures to keep them head-down, including my first moxibustion. So weird how much I will happily go along with at this point. Sure, put some herbs on my toes and light them on fire! Sounds great!

So glad your blood sugars have stayed good, and sorry you've had all that bonus stress this time! But I had to laugh a bit about your super-motivated DH; our midwives said it's super common for partners to funnel _their_ nesting energy into house projects & I keep seeing how true that is for a lot of people (same thing at our house!).

chel, what a mess maternity leave is, huh? My friend got 8 weeks off (unpaid), and her company made a BIG deal about how generous they were being, covering her benefits while she was out. Sorry you have to deal with so much crummy bureaucracy. Crossing my fingers the timing works out just right with his arrival/your leave timing! And happy belated birthday!

I'm actually getting paid for my whole 90 days out, which is SO generous from a US perspective (and so absurdly small compared to the rest of the world). Working in tech is bizarre. And yet I have friends at other tech companies who've gone "oh, that's all?"

Agcam, we're supposed to have "clear protein drinks" on hand for our homebirth, because they'd still let me have them if we had to do a hospital transfer, and you gotta have fuel for all that work (although we're vegan and every clear protein drink I've found is whey-based, but hey, they work for most people). Anything you can get down easily that packs a big nutritional punch is great! And there are tons of options if you want to try some of those beverages.

re: perineal massage, I've alternately heard that it's a godsend and prevents tearing, and also that it does nothing to prevent tearing. Who knows. Seems like it can't hurt? (Still haven't done any!)

and re: positioning, I've been told to sit forward (no slouching! no leaning back!), do cat/cow stretches, lean forward from the hips on high tables/counters. Basically anything to get the front of your belly down/forward, because baby backs are heavier, so will tend to get pulled down by gravity. (I'm sure Spinning Babies has some more thoughts/recommendations on this, but their disorganization is so overwhelming to me that I can only take so much of their website.)

ricschick, hugs to you. That's so tough having your dad so much further away, especially at such a time of transition. <3

Wicky, sending you and that little baby lots of good thoughts! Hope you're both doing well. <3

Agcam/Chibi, having the weird overpathologized ultrasound a few weeks ago + talking to a bunch of friends/professionals helped me learn about how third trimester measurements are notoriously difficult/inaccurate/imprecise (especially of baby's body parts; I'm sure it's true for other things as well). I basically will put on my best unimpressed face if anyone tries to scaremonger me about measurements being "off" within the standard margins of error again. Maybe I'm erring on the wrong side here, but I get mad when people get determined to stress out pregnant mamas! I've been feeling extra protective of myself & other pregnant folks lately, harumph.


----------



## KittenLifter

omg that was long. :laugh2:

Anyway it is SUPER WEIRD to me that in two days I'll be 37 weeks, and then we're "in dates" for homebirth! Like, if I went into labor tomorrow, we'd go to the hospital. But if I went into labor in TWO days...we'd just page the midwives. Who did their home visit with us last week. PROBABLY we have a few more weeks, but I can't believe it's all so close now.

Got my first unsolicited "you must be due any day now, huh" from a random dad at the coffeeshop. He's been temporarily excused because he talked about how his kid is super great, and being a parent is awesome (and challenging), but still.

Also finally got my first new bras since September. Uh, these breasts are apparently nowhere near a B/C cup anymore. So be it! Eventually it'll all change again, anyway.


----------



## cheluzal

I feel y'all on the pain...I am barely moving these days. I hobble and my back kills to where I can't even take a breath without wincing in pain. This sucks!


----------



## ricschick

Kitten not long now!!!! Are you having a pool or anything at home? 
Cant believe some of you will have your babies soon!!! &#128561;&#128561;

Im in so much discomfort now lol walking is hard I cant walk very far without the feeling of something stabbing me in my groin! My back is sore my belly hurts! Il be glad once this last few weeks pass!! 1st day back at school yesterday and it killed me lol thank god my mil is picking them up today! Ive been awake since 4.30am because the cat woke me up then I couldnt get back to sleep so I dont see me doing a lot today. &#128564;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm with everyone with the pain and discomfort. I can barely stand to wash up or make a sandwich anymore. 

A saw a few of you talking about cement belly and I am without you all there!! I've not had any braxton hicks (that I've noticed) but every so often my whole stomach will just go rock hard for like 10 ish mins. It's not painful, but it's uncomfortable. 

And obvs, my groin hurts, my hips hurt, my legs hurt. I am 100% ready for this baby to getttttt outtttttt now. 

Ricschick I was so lucky to have DH take DS to school and a friend give me a lift to pick him up yesterday. She's a life saver. It's so far to walk it just makes me want to cry.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weirdly enough my BH have totally calmed down. I was having them tons during the day and night and then yesterday I noticed they weren&#8217;t really happening and I only had about 3 during the night last night. 

Baby is super active which is driving me nuts, it&#8217;s like she&#8217;s trying to get out through my belly instead of the exit XD

And I&#8217;m having some super bad insomnia. Laid in bed for hours before I fell asleep last night!! 

1 week till my membrane sweep!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've been for a growth scan today and to see my consultant. Scan went well. Got to see bubba playing with his feet and he has what looks like lovely chubby cheeks. 

When they gave me the scan report, his abdominal circumference was off the 95% percentile. 

Went into see the consultant, he said reason baby's abdomen is so big is because his liver is really big. It's a sign he's getting too much sugar from me. So they think I might have developed GD since I had my test. 

So I'm going for another GTT tomorrow morning. If that comes back positive they're going to induce me in the next few days. Basically get him out asap. If it's negative I'll go back to see consultant again at 38 weeks, he might send me for another scan then, he's probably going to check my cervix and go from there, might offer me a sweep there and then. 
If nothing is done at 38 weeks they're going to induce me around my due date. They won't let me go over at all and tbh, I think they just want him out now. 

I've spent most of the day low key panicking because it was such a shock and worrying something is wrong with bubba. Consultant reassured us there is nothing wrong with baby, nothing wrong with his organs or anything. He's just big and they don't want him getting so big I can't deliver him. 

I have a bunch of questions for my midwife on Thursday, but I think all my birth plans have gone out of the window. I wanted a water birth and from what I understand you can't have that if you've been induced. So I am sad about that. I don't have a birth plan really, I'm not fussy, but I did really want to try a water birth and have him as naturally as possible. 

Anyway, giant update. I'm still trying to wrap my head around it all tbh. And now I have to fast again and get stabbed again and be stuck in the hospital again for hours. Sigh.


----------



## Agcam

Ricschick - Yes, they said that the threshold is +/- 3cms. I bet there is person-to-person variability in measurements too. 

Reiko - Still sending labour vibes your way! TBH, I don't remember how big I measured with my previous pregnancy. All I know is that I'm much bigger this time around. Everybody assumes that I'm due now, and the expressions I see when I say I have a month to go are pretty comical. It's like they know they've put their foot in.

Kitten - Thanks, I'll look for "clear protein drinks". I hear you on the growth measurements. 
I've purchased a gym ball, so will start using that for positioning. I've also had a look at the spinning babies website. 
I haven't started any perineal massage either - can't reach down that far :haha: 
Hope the home birth goes well :)

Broken - You must be so stressed :hugs:
I'm glad that they picked up on it, and that all is well with baby. Sounds like you might have him pretty soon. Sending good thoughts your way...pls keep us in the loop. We're all rooting for you and bubs.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Reiko-here's to hoping you get that baby out soon!

Broken-so sorry this was sprung on you so suddenly! it's a relief that nothing is wrong with the baby, but to find out you could possibly be induced in the next few days is crazy! I'm even having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that I'll be full term in two weeks and could potentially have a baby then! Sorry about the GTT test too, that's seriously the worst. 

I have my days where I hardly feel uncomfortable, and then others where it hurts to get up. I had to make an emergency appointment to the dentist yesterday because I now have a tooth infection. I was up half the night on Sunday because of the pain and my face is swollen. It's in a tooth that I've had problems with before due to a root canal not being done properly. They encouraged me to get the root canal re-done NOW,which would cost $1300 and MAY not even work, or to get the tooth removed and then get either a bridge or dental implant ($3000-5000). I was like ummm, can I just get antibiotics for the infection?? I really would rather not take medication while pregnant, but we literally do not have the funds for expensive dental work right now. With recently buying a house, the two trips we've taken since January, getting stuff for the baby, and remodeling a bathroom, we are absolutely tapped for cash. Plus we'll have medical bills from the birth coming in soon. They agreed to give me some antibiotics and now I'm feeling guilty for taking them, but I felt it was the best decision at the time. Ugh.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken sorry you are feeling stressed and worried. Hopefully it&#8217;s nothing to worry about. Why can&#8217;t you have a water birth if you have been induced?

Mrs-I probably would have done the same thing...try not to feel guilty. 

Reiko- I feel like you are speaking my thoughts. Cramping and BH have lessened like crazy but it feels like baby is trying to find any way out. She&#8217;s stretching and kicking and her head is so damn low it feels like she may fall out. The pressure on my bladder and low back is so annoying. I&#8217;m feeling quite miserable today but I really haven&#8217;t slept much since last week.
Last night I slept on the couch in a seated position as my reflux was so bad. I&#8217;m tired of complaining but I&#8217;m also tired of feeling miserable. Dh said he wished he could help relieve the discomfort and I told him I wished he could take over this last bit of pregnancy lol.


----------



## KittenLifter

ricschick, not sure if we'll use the birth tub, but we've got one on loan from the midwives (plus a liner that I guess someone else didn't use after all?)! I feel like people I've talked to either DESPERATELY craved water in labor, or didn't end up caring at all (or, in one case, didn't have time to fill it!). I'm thinking I'll go with the flow, if you'll pardon the pun :D

Reiko I'm with you on the "trying to get out through my belly" thing! Lots of bit stretching sweeps across my belly lately. I just keep hoping this kid doesn't punch a hole through my belly button.

Broken, sending you lots of <3. That's a whole lot of sudden unexpected change to handle! Plus a GTT is bad enough anytime, but oy, now? I'm glad at least the consultant seems unconcerned with baby's health. Hoping this next bit works out as calmly as possible. Either you'll meet him sooner or you'll get a little more time!

mrsstrezy, what a bummer about the tooth! Dental infections are no joke, though, and that sounds like a totally appropriate time for antibiotics.


----------



## ChibiLena

37 weeks, term finally! And eight days left at work! I can barely walk now or if I do the pressure becomes amazing.

Broken - Sorry that you may have to be induced but why would that mean no water birth? Sending lots of good vibes your way!

Mrs - That sucks with the dental work and bills! Hope you feel better soon and can have treatment soon. I am sure the antibiotics will be fine for bubs.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thank you ladies. I'm flipping staving this morning. Sigh. 

As far as I understand, you can't have a water birth because they want to constantly monitor baby and they can't do that in the water. I think drips are an issue too. 

I'm not 100% though, going to ask midwife tomorrow. 

Hoping my 1 good vein is playing nice this morning. Doubt it because I'm all lovely and dehydrated now. Yay!


----------



## Agcam

Broken - Hope all is well :hugs:

Reiko - I hear you on the insomnia. It's started just in the last 2-3 days. I'm waking up between 1 and 2 in the morning, and am unable to get back to sleep for 2-3 hours. Aggravating! 

Strezy - Sorry about the tooth infection. What timing! If it makes you feel any better, I had to have antibiotics for a chest infection when I was pregnant with DS1. He's fine :) 

RnW - I told DH that if men had to do this, we'd be extinct :haha:
LO is definitely stretching, and likes to push every time my belly goes hard. Uncomfortable!

Chib - Happy 37 weeks!

ETA: Any word from Wicky yet?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken is right. If you&#8217;re induced they will constantly monitor the baby and sonyou can&#8217;t be in the water with the monitor on. Hopefully they at least have a wireless monitor so you can walk around, our hospitals don&#8217;t and you literally have to be relatively still.

Broken we&#8217;re you borderline with your last GTT? Or have you gained a lot of weight? I was also checked for what you&#8217;re talking about. With GD their belly grows a lot faster than the rest of their body so it&#8217;s a symptom but I also know a lot of women still pass the test and baby still has a big belly! I hope your test goes well. 

I&#8217;m giving up thinking Baby will come this week but I&#8217;m hoping for next week before 39 weeks!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I have no idea. Nobody told me anything. I didn't get a call to say I'd failed it, and when I saw my consultant afterwards he didn't even know I'd had it done. Midwife never said anything either

All the consultant said yesterday was that it came back clear last time. 

I haven't gained a lot of weight very quickly. I've gained 27lbs the entire pregnancy, which I didn't think was a lot tbh. 

I have no idea what's going on. And having no solid plans if it comes back negative is so stressful. My DH has leave booked in that he can't change, I would have no one to take DS to school if baby was early and I wasn't up and moving enough to walk 4 bloody miles a day. 
DH would likely only get a few days unpaid while I was in labour and have to go straight back to work, where he would then be subject to absence meetings and warnings etc. 

It's not as easy at the doctor thinks it is when he says "oh you'll have a few days warning if we need to induce and about a week when we choose to book you in if we can wait"


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I guess that&#8217;s true of all labour though whether induced or not! You can&#8217;t really predict when your baby will be born! My Dh can only take 2 days off work when the baby is born so I&#8217;m really hoping she&#8217;s born on a Wednesday night so I get thurs-sun or a Friday night so I get sat-tues. If she&#8217;s born on a Sunday night I only get him home for mon/tues and then I&#8217;m on my own for day three, which apparently can be the most emotional day/milk day although I&#8217;ve never experienced that. 

I went to 41 with my first and my 2nd was born at 38 and we were not ready at all. We didn&#8217;t even have a bed set up for her. My husband thought the whole birth experience was totally surreal because he just honestly wasn&#8217;t thinking I was going to have the baby 2 weeks early. 

Anyways I hope it works out for all of us to have our babies when it works best for our families. I really need my DH to be home when labour starts or he likely won&#8217;t make it for the birth and that would be disappointing, for him at least lol.


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, that's so much! And then to have the doctor all "hey no worries you'll have literally days of warning" and everyone else all "I haven't heard anything about what's going on" after OTHER people made a big deal about What Might Be Needed. Ugh. It sounds like you've done everything you can from your end, though. I'm sending boring-as-possible thoughts in your direction.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

The communication between care providers can be seriously lacking. I&#8217;ve found this working with a diabetes nurse/dietician/diabetic educator/OB/and my midwives. No one is on the same page and I&#8217;m filling in the blanks. 

It is frustrating to not know what &#8220;the plan&#8221; is. But at least we all know in a few weeks we&#8217;ll all have babies. 

Feeling a bit worried for Wicky... I hope it&#8217;s just new baby keeping her busy and not any bad news keeping her away.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I totally agree with you Reiko. The lack of communication is awful. In England, the computer systems the midwifes use at your local doctors and the systems the hospitals use don't "talk" to each other at all. So neither has any clue what the other is doing besides sending letters and stuff to each other. 

I'll go see my midwife today and she won't have a clue what happened at the hospital Tuesday. All she'll have is what I tell her, and the minimal notes in my maternity notes. It's so so so frustrating. 

I'm also worried about Wicky. I really hope she's just all tied up with her new baby. I hope she can come back and update us soon though.

ETA: AND my arm is so sore as well. They stabbed me 3 times in the same vein to get the bloods and it hurts so much.


----------



## ricschick

Broken oh how annoying things have to change at the last minute!! Hopefully your gtt will come back clear and it will give you a few more days Atleast!! Cant dh explain to work the situation? Hes intitled to time off for these sorts of things!! 

Mrs hope your infection clears up soon Im sure bubba will be fine with the antibiotics x

Im so excited for you guys who are now 37 and over!! Anyone doing anything yet to help things along? 

Since the suns come out and I no longer have to wear a coat Ive had a few people congratulate me on the pregnancy and some wow in to silence that this is our 6th baby lol but Ive had no negitivity so thats nice. 

Wicky I hope everything is ok!!! Xxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Been to see my midwife at lunch time. She said that me not hearing from the hospital about my GTT meant I had passed, because they would have rung by now. I'm not going to fully relax until tomorrow night, but I feel better. 

She also told me, due to baby being off the 95th percentile I can request an induction at 38 weeks. Which is what I'm going to do I think. I'm getting more and more anxious and stressed that something is wrong or going to go wrong and I want him out now so I know he's safe. 
So now I just have to wait for my appointment to come through to see the consultant and tell him that's the plan and get booked in. 

So it looks like I'll have an early May baby instead of mid may haha. I don't mind though, I'm at the limits of my mental health and I don't want a breakdown. 

Ricschick his work are garbage. He's had to take time off for emergency scans and such, so now they've got him on absence warnings. Even though he is legally allowed to go to appointments with me. He's not fighting them over it because he's be so stressed about the pregnancy and such he hasn't got the energy to battle work too.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken so sorry all this stress is coming your way. Hopefully baby is here in a couple weeks and dh has his time off as needed. 

Ricschick I&#8217;m in awe that you are on #6. Have you had all decent pregnancies? 

I&#8217;m really hurting today. My right side I can hardly put pressure on. I&#8217;ve been to the chiro already and she did some work on it and now it&#8217;s feeling quite tender. On a good note she did start the acupuncture for cervix ripening. I go to see the ND Monday and she will start her regime alongside my chiro. I have appts out the wazoo next week and hopefully all will hurry the process along. 
Anyone feeling hypersensitive? I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s nerves or whatever but I&#8217;m feeling on edge about what people are saying to me, looks I&#8217;m getting out in public, concerned dh isn&#8217;t coping.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken try a sweep before you do the full on induction. It seems like they are much more successful for 2nd time moms vs first time moms and if theyre going to induce you anyway they should at least give it a go!!

Has anyone here had a home birth before? I got my homebirth prep list (we are planning to go to the hospital but we need to be prepared just in case) and Im not sure what a lot of the stuff is used for. I feel like for a super quick emergency birth (which is why wed have a hb) I wont need most of the stuff? Like I think I need a water proof sheet for birthing on and some towels and receiving blankets to catch baby... but theres loads of stuff on there like perineal hot compresses and a crockpot and 4-6 pillows etc I cant see myself using in a 45 min labour??


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW I feel you, so hormonal ATM. I could cry over anything, I'm snappy with everyone. 
I so paranoid about the fact I'm having to wear none underwired bras now, and tank tops with current heatwave in the uk, and I'm so paranoid my boobs look really saggy and I just look fat and gross. And I know it's irrational but I'm super upset about it.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko what on early would you need a crockpot for!? 

That stuff sounds like a very "Mother Earth" based birth. Yknow like a bit hippy. Nothing wrong with that ofc, it sounds that way. 

I doubt you need to buy a crockpot or a million pillows. If you birth at home it'll be because everything is going super fast. You wouldn't have time to use it any of it anyway.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I had a homebirth and had the plastic cover on my bed, towels and receiving blankets but nothing else. A lot of those are suggestions not necessities. Has your MW dropped off her stuff because mine had the necessities in their home kit.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I forgot to add the bowl for the placenta, but other than that Mw provided everything.


----------



## Agcam

I agree with you about the disconnect b/w GP and midwives. My midwives didn't pick up that I was anaemic for more than a month, despite using the same electronic records, and they missed the prescription that had been sitting there. 

Broken - I'm sorry that your other half's work is being difficult. They shouldn't be subjecting him to absence warnings for this!!
It's really hard without any family around. If I go into labour in the middle of the night, I'll probably have to head to the hospital by myself, so DH can stay with DS1. 
I hope it helps a bit time-wise that you know when you'll be induced. 

Reiko - I'm really hoping LO comes early. I went 10 days over with our first. 
I looked up the crockpot - it's apparently used to heat up water for perineal compresses. 
A part of me wishes I could have a home birth, but I had a PPH last time, so have to go to the hospital. I'm hoping for a water birth. 

RnW - Yes, re hypersensitive. I'm normally quite a calm person, but it's a struggle these days not to snap at people. I also find myself on the verge of tears for no reason. I just keep telling myself that it's okay, we're almost there. 

Tomorrow is my last day of work, and then it's mat leave. I can't wait! 
It was so hot today that my hands and feet are really swollen. Haven't had cankles this bad before. So attractive :growlmad:

I don't know what to do about the insomnia. Anybody have any suggestions for falling asleep again?


----------



## cheluzal

36 weeks (Friday). I have had contractions all day long. Had to take 2 pills.
Yesterday I was seeing sparkly stars coming at me and my BP was up, not high per se, but high for me...will tell doc on Monday.

Really hoping my little dude digs his way out a bit early. Induced in 3 weeks (Mother's Day weekend) but him coming 37 or 38 won't make me sad (as long as his lungs are good-I really want to avoid ICU).

Feet so swollen I can't even flex toes and they are going numb. Fell asleep before 9:30 last night on the couch while hubs was rubbing them. Headed down now for that...lol...I stand in the hot shower forever with it on my back now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel, honestly it sounds like that baby needs to come out ASAP!! Deffo tell the Dr about your BP, high for you is still significant even if it's in normal range.

I talked to my MIL about home births, she's a doula, and she said most of the stuff on that list was pretty optional. She said shower curtain to labour on and towels to catch the baby XD. Ready, they sent me home from my last app with a bag full of all their mw supplies so I have that ready to go. I think I've given up on finishing my list of freezer meals and just want this baby to come whether I'm done or not. My house could use a tidy though before she comes so we're not birthing or coming home to chaos if we go to hospital. So tomorrow I'd like to put all my girls laundry away because it's lining the hallway upstairs, tidy their rooms with them, and clean my master bathroom and tidy the master closet. If I can keep it like that for a few days she's welcome to come any time haha. If I had any early labour at all I'd do it all then to keep me busy! But I won't have time to do anything except make a few phone calls before I'm in full on labour mode most likely. I'm just so antsy to get on with it, not knowing is just so unsettling isn't it!?!

I've been taking my homeopathics and EPO (on and off) for 10 days which is how long I took them last time before babe came. So maybe it's the magic number and I'll have baby tonight? Probably not though, I'm pretty sure I need the sweep on Tues to get things going.

Sorry for those feeling the hormones! Close to the end it's totally normal to feel sensitive... even want to hide in a hole for a few weeks lol!! Annoying but those hormones are doing something... not sure what or why we have to deal with that on top of the physical stuff!!

Agcam - can you really drive yourself to the hospital while in labour? Are you going to go in super early? It wouldn't even be an option for me, but I'd worry about you having a strong contraction and getting into a crash!!


----------



## ricschick

Broken glad the mw thinks the results will be neg!! Fx for that!! Any idea when they would like to induce you? 

Cheluzal definitely mention the stars and bp! Maybe give them a call?! 

Agcam yay for maternity leave!! No help really on the insomnia as I get it too and my brain starts ticking then I cant sleep!! Hopefully now your finished work you can relax more and that may help! 

Broken Im with you on feeling frumpy but I decided Im not going to care!! I barely have any summer ready clothes either for this hw we are having! God knows what Im going to wear today!! &#128161;&#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel definitely speak to your mw or ob about the stars and your higher bp. That definitely needs to be looked into. 

Agcam yay for maternity! I wish I could get maternity from being a parent. It's flipping hard now. The school runs and he wants to play in the sun with me and ugh. Can I get a temp in until after bubba comes :haha:
My hands and feet are swollen too. Cankles. Yay. Thanks pregnancy(!) 

Ricschick I have to see my consultant and then he will book me in. He wants to see me at 38 weeks but "the clinic is all booked up, we'll send you an appointment in the post" last time I heard that, it never came. So I'm gunna be chasing them this time. 
Me and DH are big ole nerds and I'd love a May 4th baby even though I don't like Star Wars, it would be great haha. 

I am so bloody grumpy. I'm snapping at DH constantly (he is being a lazy arse who is ignoring all the housework and I'm struggling to do it while I'm so big)
I threw a paddy last night because words with friends kept letting him play made up words and I was salty about it. Jit and Qui are not English words!!! :haha:
I cried at a book today because the main character described getting old. 
I'm just a broken person now. This baby needs out so I can get my brain back.


----------



## Geebug x

Hi all, I haven't been in for ages!
But 36 + 2 today and my last day at work before Maternity starts!!
How is everyone coping with the heat?
I am so ready for this baby to be here now!
xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

First off, you ladies with heat and sunshine I am seriously jealous of! I&#8217;m in southern Canada and we have had the longest, coldest, crappiest winter...I&#8217;m so done with it!! I probably wouldn&#8217;t be excited about showing off my body at this point but I would hide in my backyard and soak up some Vit D lol. 

Happy Mat leave ladies! 

Broken-I feel ya on the dh BS train. My dh has been making comments and questioning why I can&#8217;t do some things. I&#8217;m at a point where I can hardly walk as I&#8217;m in so much pain down my right side. I have slept on the couch for the last 3 nights as my reflux is horrendous and lying all the way down is causing great pain. I think a lot of my sensitivity is coming from the fact that I&#8217;m not feeling supported by him as he&#8217;s normally pretty good. 

Chel I agree that you need to mention your symptoms to your dr ASAP. Hypertension is nothing to mess around with and as a bonus they may kickstart the process and get baby out sooner than later. 

We went to a birth class last night just as a refresher and I can def say I&#8217;m ready for baby to enter this world. I was feeling unprepared for some reason but I think I&#8217;m good now. I&#8217;m going to work as hard as my body will allow this weekend to clean and do up some meals and come Monday I&#8217;m full on in &#8216;get baby out&#8217; mode...stairs, lunges, walking, meditating...whatever it takes. Lord knows she&#8217;s low enough that her head and gravity could work together to start pressing on my cervix and get this ball rolling! 
Ladies we are going to be holding our babies so soon!!! It&#8217;s been such an amazing pleasure to have you all here, offering your support and knowing that you all understand what I&#8217;m going through and how I&#8217;m feeling. Thank you for that! If I could give you all a huge hug right now I would. I&#8217;m sending out cyber hugs <3


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hi geebug! Happy maternity! 

RnW send us some snowwwwwww. We need it. It's hot. Tbh, I wasn't any happier in winter with the snow because it was all slippy and dangerous. I'm never pleased haha. 

DH seems to get there are things I can't do anymore, he just doesn't think he needs to do them. E.g... oh there is stuff on the living room floor from sorting out the coffee table. She can't bend down to pick it up and put it away, but she's asked me to sweep the floor. Better sweep around the stuff then! 
Stuff like that that is driving me mad. He only does half a job when I ask him to help. I'd rather be did nothing, because I have to do the whole thing again anyway. 
And a foot rub or a back rub would be nice as well... he keeps going on about how much he hates to see me in such pain. But his only solution is a bath. It's like a million degrees here, I don't want to sit in hot water. Plus getting in and out of the bath aggravates all the hurty bits the bath is meant to help. So it's pointless. 

Your post made me cry <3 

It's been amazing to have all you lovely ladies on this journey. I joined the group on a mad whim, I was convinced baby wouldn't stick and I'd be leaving you all. But here we are, almost at the end together. You're all amazing and I'm sending giant internet hugs to everyone <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Canada here too and we have only had a few days of sunshine, mostly still rain. No snow on the west coast though! We&#8217;re supposed to get sun next week for the entire week and 20 degrees so that will be welcome. 

Last night DH went out and I cleaned the entire house for 1.5 hrs (nesting? Never done it with my other 2!!). He came in and asked what I did for the evening. I said, &#8220;can&#8217;t you tell?&#8221; Nope, I had to explain it! He proceeds to take out his toolbox and work on my spic and span counters and leave it all out. I hate telling him what to do because I hate it when he tells me what to do but I had to say, DO NOT leave that junk all over my clean counters!! Also on the way home yesterday he was talking to a friend on the phone, and he declined my call (we always talk on the way home so it&#8217;s not unusual) but I don&#8217;t think he&#8217;s thinking I&#8217;m 37 weeks pregnant and actually if I call he really needs to answer XD


----------



## ricschick

Hugs to you girls too ive really enjoyed being part of this group!! And looking forward to enjoying the next chapter with you all!!


----------



## Agcam

Chel - The BP is definitely something to speak to the midwife/doctor about. FYI, I saw sparkly stars and other such stuff for a little while, but my BP was not elevated. Turns out that I'm anaemic. They've decreased considerably since starting iron supplements. 
I'm going to start eating boat loads of pineapple and sit on my gym ball. I really can't do long walks because of the PGP. Like you, I'm hoping she comes a little early, but I went 10 days over with DS. 

Reiko - We live about 20 minutes from the hospital, so I'll take a taxi if I have to go in myself. Wouldn't dream of driving!
It made me giggle, though, to imagine myself sitting behind the wheel cursing the other drivers, "You *£&%)*)!! Leave me alone! Can't you see I'm in LABOUR!" :haha:

Ricschick - I hear you on the summer clothes. I still had some of the old ones from my previous pregnancy, but I'm so large this time around that none of them fit!! Somebody asked me today whether I was overdue. :dohh:

Broken - Yes @ a break from being a parent, though I already feel terribly guilty because I'm already not spending enough time with him. He just has too much energy!

Geebug - Hi! I haven't been around for a long time, either, and have just returned in the last few days. Hope all is going well. Today was my last day at work, too. I feel like I'm free :haha:

Rnw - You are welcome to some heat from here. It's just....ugh. The house is almost 25 degrees inside, despite leaving the windows open and curtains drawn. 

[email protected] cyberhugs. Made me all teary. I wish I had managed to spend more time with you ladies over the last few months. I've missed out :hugs:

I'm also mostly in the same boat regarding DH. I think it's going to get worse, now that I'm on mat leave. 

Is anybody else still having round ligament pain?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I would have been furious if DH did that to me. Plate breakingly furious. He knows better than I ask me what I've done all day though. Kept everyone alive. Anything past that is a bonus. 

I ended up in a row with DH today over his complete lack of care about the state of the house. But it's like talking to a wall. At least when bubba comes I'll have my body back and be able to keep on top of everything again. 

Agcam I am. Whenever I walk for more than 10 mins I get this awful stitch like pain in my right side. All the bottom of my bump hurts as well. 

Anyone got shoulder blade pain? It's right in my actual left shoulder blade. It's usually worse at night, but it's been all day today. No idea what's causing it though.


----------



## Agcam

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Anyone got shoulder blade pain? It's right in my actual left shoulder blade. It's usually worse at night, but it's been all day today. No idea what's causing it though.

Yes - I do. It's on my left as well, but for me, it sort of follows the edge of the blade. I used to have it in the past, but it's been a couple of years since it has flared up. 
I've had it for a few days now, and put it down to sleeping in an awkward position or something. It's sort of a sharp and stretching/burning pain, if that makes sense.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok AGcam the taxi makes much more sense Hahaha!!!

I seem to have a bunch more energy yesterday and today so maybe that means I&#8217;m close to the end!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Yay for all these mat leaves starting! I've got a little over a week left, but my brain is checked right out already. Whoops.

Agcam, encouraged that a taxi's the plan if you need to head over on your own! I've only heard one "woman who almost drove herself to the hospital" story and it did not sound great!

I am in no rush for this baby to get here just yet (I would love to have a little time off BEFORE they arrive), but have started doing cervical ripening points at acupuncture (holy cow they're intense), and our midwives gave us a list of other cervical ripening things I can do if I like. Breast pump (FINALLY) arrived yesterday (ordered almost two months ago!!!) so I know I could start some nipple stim with that, but I keep staring at it as this weird foreign thing.

That said, I either got or noticed my first stretch marks last week, and now I am constantly aware of the feeling of my skin pulling apart, and thaaaat's kind of...not my favorite feeling!

Oh well. We're off to a great little nature-y spot this evening to do some maternity photos, and the weather's been stellar, and then it's the weekend. Finally!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko do you think a burst of energy is an indicator that body is getting ready? Ive been waiting for some energy just to get stuff done but its not happening. 

As far as all the dh are concerned they really need to get it together! My dh is headed out for what Im telling him is his last hoorah for months. Im already annoyed as I know tomorrow he will be useless and there is so much that I feel needs to get done. He thinks hes doing so much as I have to keep asking him to do things like lift stuff or grab stuff thats up high because I cant. If he had to deal with an ounce of the pain and discomfort I am he would be sobbing in a corner asking for his mommy! Lol

Reiko I would have been pissed if dirty tools were all over my counters! And to not see that you had done something would have enraged me but Im feeling miserable these days so it wouldnt take much. 

Agcam I am also going to start working this baby out. Im going to attempt walking but it will depend on how my body holds up. Lunges and walking up and down the stairs will be my next go to. If I cant handle those then ball bouncing is next. I did ask dh days ago to pump my ball up...still waiting grrrrr.


----------



## ChibiLena

Kitten - I am more like you, I don't really want him to come early because I would like to have a little break for myself first! Next week is my last week at work, I will be off after Friday. Then I SHOULD have another 10days-ish before he arrives. I am really looking forward to it actually, I need a break!

PS: I forgot how big the bump really becomes in the last couple weeks. Now, I look in a mirror and scare myself. &#128514;

PPS: Yesterday evening, I wanted to tell my darling son that my cervix is NOT a trampoline.


----------



## cheluzal

So I made it through today. My feet are so swollen they hurt! I could barely walk upstairs to bed just now. I'm definitely mentioning all to OB when I see her Monday morning. I'll be in bed this weekend.

I just had a finger prick last Monday for anemia and it was fine.
My Strep B came back negative, too.

My insurance gave me the in-network provider for a breast pump and they don't even have it in the store since they barely deal with them! I have hard time believing that and I think my insurance gave me one that was close to my house, not a decent durable medical place I could order online. This one has 1 pump and the guy couldn't even tell me the brand. Arg. OB office faxed script today so we'll see what I get. Hoping it's not really needed much...

I'm in Florida and you don't want too much heat. I'm sweating through everything. Ew.

Had several comments this week from co-workers: "Wow you're so huge." My reply: "Yeah, I own a mirror." :growlmad:


----------



## ChibiLena

I just now fell asleep during my acupuncture appointment. I am afraid I snored. &#128584;


----------



## yazzy

Wow you ladies are getting so close, I feel a bit behind as I'm only just over 35 weeks. I'm happy for this one to come a little early but only by a week lol as my daughter's birthday party is on the 12th May and I need to get that sorted and have a little rest after!

I started taking raspberry leaf capsules, just 2 a day, might up it a bit at 37 weeks.
I'm still out walking etc as I have dogs to walk and the school runs...although I drive for some of them &#128513; 

Chel...love your reply about having a mirror &#128514; definitely agree about getting checked out with seeing stars and your blood pressure. Mine is pretty low so the consultant said if it got near 125 over something then they would be taking me in as mine sits around 100/60.

Best get ready as my little boy has a waterbabies lesson and my daughter has a party...they have better social lives than me ha ha!!


----------



## cheluzal

yazzy said:


> Chel...love your reply about having a mirror &#128514; definitely agree about getting checked out with seeing stars and your blood pressure. Mine is pretty low so the consultant said if it got near 125 over something then they would be taking me in as mine sits around 100/60.

Haha, thanks.
Yeah, m BP cruises in the 90/50 or 100/60 range. To be almost 130/85 was high for me. No more stars since that day and going to do nothing this weekend.
I'll definitely mention it Monday morning.


----------



## ricschick

36 weeks today 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

YAY Ricschick!! 1 more week till early term!!

Ready I&#8217;ve heard the burst of energy can mean labour soon. But I&#8217;m still pregnant over here! I&#8217;ve also heard one or two quiet days for babe (not as much movement) before labour can happen as they&#8217;re resting up for the big event!? But obviously no one experiences the same type of pregnancy so it could mean something or it could not!

I honestly do not feel close to labour at all. I&#8217;m really really hoping her birthday is next week. But I remember with my last baby, 2 days before she was born I had this really tangible feeling of &#8220;I cannot believe this baby is still in me at all&#8221;. Like I didn&#8217;t know what could be possibly keeping her in she felt so low and heavy on my cervix. And then she was born like 36 hrs later. So I&#8217;m kind of waiting for that &#8220;super ready&#8221; feeling. But I would really like her birthday to be in the April 20&#8217;s so this week would be ideal. That&#8217;s silly I know. May 1 would be nice too. I like April 25 or 27 too. My other girls are odd number days so another odd number would be good. Haha the weird things you think about at the end. 

My bible study friends threw me a baby shower last night, which I totally wasn&#8217;t expecting as it&#8217;s our third, but they gave me some lovely stuff and a gift card for a baby shop and lots of diapers! I barely had a baby shower for my first so this was really sweet although I felt a little awkward being my third! The girl who threw it loves parties and she&#8217;s older and they couldn&#8217;t have kids so I think she just wanted to celebrate. Anyways it was sweet.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 36 weeks Ricschick! Nearly there. 

Chel and yazzy, your blood pressures are really low. So weird how large the 'normal' range is for people. I'm usually around the 130/70 mark. Completely 'average'. I think I'd be on the floor with a 100/60 bp haha

Reiko I would like a May 4th baby. Big ole nerd here haha. But tbh I'm not fussy. Another baby born on the 2nd would be nice as well. I always liked that my mum and my DS shared a birth 'day', her the 2nd of March and him the 2nd of Dec. 

That's lovely about your bible group throwing you a baby shower. That's really sweet.


----------



## hope2bmother

Can&#8217;t believe how quickly time has flown! I so sorry that I haven&#8217;t been able to keep up with this group here on babyandbump as you all seem so fantastatic. This is the home stretch! I had my weekly midwife appointment Wednesday and baby is head down, station -1, cervix dilated 1.5-2 cm, and 60-70% effaced. I should be getting my beautiful maternity robe and infant swaddle today, so things are getting real! Having intermittent nausea, tons of a Braxton-Hicks, and some cramping. I know we have a few more weeks to go, but I can&#8217;t wait to see birth updates!


----------



## Agcam

Kitten - You've done really well to have only one stretchmark so far! I managed to get away with very few with my first pregnancy, but this time around it looks like a road map despite regular oil. Probably because I'm absolutely massive. 
Would you mind sharing the list of "cervical ripening" things that your midwife gave you? I was planning to give pineapple a try, but the amount you'd have to eat to be effective is ridiculous. I'll still eat it, because i love it, but doubt it will make a difference. 

RnW - I got my 5 year old to pump up the ball for me. It needs a top-up, but he was quite pleased with himself :) 

Chib - I've managed to scrape my bump several times because I don't realise just how much room it needs when I go through doors :haha:

Yazzy - You're just a week behind me. Not that much longer to go :) 
Ricschick - Happy 36 weeks! 

Reiko - That's really sweet that you had a baby shower. 

Hope2B - Sounds like you're close. Good luck!


On this end, I've been having either Braxton hicks or mild contractions semi-regularly. Last night, they came every 10 minutes for 3 hours before they stopped. It could go either way. With DS1, I was in latent labour for more than 10 days, but they felt like BHs to me. Hard to say what is going on. Wouldn't it be cool if we could look into ourselves and see how far we've come along? 
I want her to stay in till Tuesday, when I hit 37 weeks. After that, I'm free to go to the midwife-led unit (and hopefully a birthing pool). Before that and it will be the delivery unit.

ETA: Still no word from Wicky yet. I hope all is okay and she's busy with baby.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I've got no stretch marks this time. But that's because my stomach skin was DESTROYED with DS. It's more stretch marks than undamaged skin. I doubt there was any room for new marks tbh. My bikini wearing days are well over :haha: 

Hope2b that sounds like you're ready to go into labour pretty soon! Nearly there! 

I haven't had any braxton hicks this entire pregnancy. Or I just haven't noticed them. I don't think I had any with my son either, except when I over exerted myself while moving house at about 32 weeks. 

I tell you what though, this kid gets the hiccups so often. Like 3+ times a day! I wonder if that means he's going to be a fast feeder when he gets here and try to guzzle down milk.


----------



## VieraSky

In the final stretch! One way or another, my little girl will be here in 4 days!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Viera that is very exciting!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Eek Viera!!! Nearly there.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay Viera!! So excited for you! Hope she comes on her own but I&#8217;m sure everything will go swimmingly anyway!!

My last pregnancy Tomorrow (38+0) was the day my DD was born. So I&#8217;m hopeful to go into labour tonight. Went for a few walks today, took some extra homeopathics and going to Dtd tonight too. Lots of BH but nothing painful at all. Lots of pressure so hopefully it&#8217;s doing something to my cervix at least so when I go on Tuesday for a sweep I&#8217;m somewhat effaced and dilated!


----------



## ricschick

How exciting viera!!!! 
Happy 38 weeks reiko!! Hopefully wont be too much longer now!! 

I was lead into a force sense of security with my 1st baby as she came at 37+6 and our 2nd baby came at 41+1 lol. 

Had a rotten nights sleep so uncomfortable and my arm was killing me all night with this bloody carpal tunnel!! Still hurting now!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ladies I'm a wally. Walking downstairs this morning, slipped on a bag of stuff I left on the stairs. Legs went out and I fell and slid about 3/4 steps on my bum. 

I didn't land on or near the bump at all, I literally sat down hard on my bum. Ended up with one leg under me, so I have a very bruised foot. 

Baby still moving. I just feel sick with the shock. 

I don't know whether to ring the hopsital and see if they say come in, or just sit tight and see how I feel.


----------



## yazzy

Broken...I fell over last weekend but like you landed on my bum and didn't bump my bump at all. If you are at all worried always get checked out, I'm sure everything is fine though. I hurt my knee which was just healing up until I slipped again yesterday argh...didn't fall that time though.
Funny when you said about blood pressure with mine normally 100/60'ish...the junior doctor looked at me concerned asking if I felt ok, it's pretty normal in my family to have low blood pressure though, so I know no different!

Viera wow so exciting you don't have long to wait!

I've suddenly gone into cleaning/tidying everything argh...at least the house gets a good clean lol!

I hope Wicky is ok, be good to hear from her soon.

Agcam...yep not far behind you!

I have another midwife appointment this week, going to say that I would like a waterbirth if it is available...we only have one pool in our hospital so it is first come, first served.
Then another growth scan next week when I'm full term.

Hope you all have a nice day &#128513;


----------



## Agcam

Broken - You poor thing! I'm glad you didn't hurt your belly. I had a similar fall a while back, and understand the shock (and I wasn't even pregnant at the time). It's worth giving the hospital a ring, I think, just for the reassurance. 

Viera - How exciting!! You'll have your LO soon. 

Happy 38 weeks, Reiko. Still sending labour vibes your way. 

Ricschick - I hear you on the discomfort at night. On top of the pain, I now have nightsweats.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I rang the hospital and they told me to take some paracetamol and keep and eye on the pain in my lower belly and if it got worse or I started bleeding or losing fluid to ring back. 

Bubba is still moving about nice and strong. And the pain is easing (not so much in foot though. That really hurts) 

Im gunna lie down and try and rest though. I scared the hell out of DH though, he was still upstairs and only heard me scream. Now he's in uber protective mode haha. It's very sweet.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I&#8217;m glad you are somewhat ok, that is scary! I&#8217;m so paranoid about falling that I&#8217;ve been shuffling around like a 90 year old for weeks. 

Reiko-I hope things are moving along for you and labour starts ASAP! Will they do a sweep even when not dialated? I had a sweep with dd but was dialated 3cm and it was soooo uncomfortable. I would think if you aren&#8217;t dialated it would be worse, am I wrong?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken totally go with how you feel. I wouldnt mind the extra reassurance at this point so I would probably go in if it was me. 

Ricschick what a naughty baby coming overdue after your first was so early!! My friends did that as well. Im hoping for this week but Im settled in for the long haul. When I was earlier in third tri I was so desperate but now its like, 1 week, 2 weeks, I can live through that! But not overdue lol. 

Yazzy I hope you get the tub!! My bp is always 100/60 as well during pregnancy... when not pregnant sometimes 90/60. The midwives are always so happy when they see my bp lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> Broken Im glad you are somewhat ok, that is scary! Im so paranoid about falling that Ive been shuffling around like a 90 year old for weeks.
> 
> Reiko-I hope things are moving along for you and labour starts ASAP! Will they do a sweep even when not dialated? I had a sweep with dd but was dialated 3cm and it was soooo uncomfortable. I would think if you arent dialated it would be worse, am I wrong?

Oh well all of my efforts yesterday only resulted in a sore pubic bone lol. Shes firmly planted in there for now. That can change quickly at least. You do have to be at least a bit dilated for a sweep so they can get their finger in between your membrane and cervix. With my first my sweep was sooo painful, and I think I was a 2-3 at 41 weeks when they did it (that was with OBs) With my 2nd, I had my sweep at 37+5 with midwives, I was only a 1-2 and not very effaced. Barely hurt at all. I had my toddler by my head and was chatting with her through it lol. The Midwife said, this isnt going to do much, but it will help things go smoothly when the time comes and I could have another one next week. She did say that I would have a good labour based on how the baby was positioned. And then 12 hrs later she was born (we did have sex after the sweep too)!

So, we are Dtd for 3 nights straight to hopefully get a bit of dilation going and then hopefully the sweep will work. But Im wondering if itll be longer based on her size. Both my other girls were 7lb12-13, and this one is estimated at 7lb8 come this Next Thursday (based on growth scan and curve) and Im wondering if she needs to get closer to her sisters weight before my body gets the message she needs to come out... like I think thats just what size babies my body makes!! But if the mws are hopeful about the sweep working I might ask to come in later in the week for another if the Tuesday one doesnt work. I do want her out just so I can be done with the gestational diabetes and eat what I like. I do have pretty unbearable nausea for the last few weeks too so it will be a relief to get rid of that!

Im pretty sure that, after youve had a vaginal birth your cervix is never really truly closed again, it changes shape and is always a teeny bit dilated...


----------



## cheluzal

Well last night I got some major cramping/contractions! Stomach was cement for about 4 hours straight, and even with Procardia, water, and shifting positions, the contractions would not stop. Never made it closer than 6 minutes apart, but after several hours, slowly waned. Ooof....so painful and uncomfortable. I'm irritated by fake labor.

Hubs started feeling sickly so I made him take Nyquil and Oil of Oregano and he slept in today until 9! Now it's 1:30 and he's napping, lol. We both missed church.

Speaking of belly size, I can't fit in the pantry door anymore! It's oddly narrow and I tried and got stuck. We we both laughing with tears coming down.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I may ask for a sweep this week then. I thought it would be more painful if cervix wasn&#8217;t doing much but maybe it&#8217;s vice versa as cervix ripens it becomes more sensitive. I hear you on just wanting the pregnancy stuff done. Between my pubic bone and SI joint I&#8217;ve had my fill! I hurt in all positions and can&#8217;t get any sleep. The reflux is making me batty and for the past week or two I&#8217;ve had restless leg in my right leg. 
Baby does seem to be slowing down in movement whether she&#8217;s resting up or just out of room I&#8217;m not sure.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GOSh mine is still kicking up a storm! She&#8217;s not giving me any rest. Elbows and feet and bum pushing out all day. 

Is it normal to want to strangle your husband soon before labour? I hope that&#8217;s a sign.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Keep an eye on that RnW. Baby isn't supposed to slow down before labour, they're meant to keep the same level of movements. 

I made it 37 weeks. Full term. Holy heck! I'm going to ring the hospital today and harass them about getting me an app next week so I can get booked in to get this boy outttttt. 

I am 100000000% done with being pregnant now. Absolutely finished. Get. Out. 

After yesterday's little trip down the stairs I'm now sporting a lovely black big toe, a scraped up elbow and my back is killing me. But all seems well on the belly front. So I'll take my injurys haha


----------



## yazzy

Ready...if movements are different always get checked out. Baby should stay nice and active and not slow down. I went in a couple times for reduced movements at the end of my pregnancy with my son and they scanned and did traces to check he was ok.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I shouldn&#8217;t have said slowed down, more like not as violent lol. Like she can&#8217;t stretch out as much. I still have lots of movement just not the kicking and punching like it was. I&#8217;ll mention it the MW tomorrow just so she&#8217;s aware.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I know what you mean RnW. It's less punchy and more stretchy and pushing. For me at least.

Going to see my consultant tomorrow. Going to make him book my induction for next week. Gunna have a baby!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My mw app is tomorrow too broken! Let&#8217;s get these babies out!

The duchess has had hers so it&#8217;s our turn now haha!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Let&#8217;s all have babies! Lol
My friend came and set up the birth pool today which is exciting. I saw the ND and have a tincture for helping with getting a move on things. MW appt tomorrow, massage wed, acupuncture Thursday and reflexology on Friday! Plus I have someone coming to do a deep clean on Sat!! Let&#8217;s get this show on the road already.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready you are definitely ready for a baby this week!! Labour vibes coming your way!!! GL!! 

I&#8217;m desperate for my sweep to work tomorrow!!

ETA: I&#8217;m sooo worried that I won&#8217;t be dilated a single bit and My mw won&#8217;t be able to do it!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So Reiko tell me more about the sweep...can they do it if you aren&#8217;t dilated? If they can do it and you aren&#8217;t dilated will it cause dilation even if your body hasn&#8217;t started cervix ripening? 
I&#8217;m going to discuss with my MW tomorrow about when she was thinking we could do it. We discussed it months ago but never in detail.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 37 weeks girls!!! I hope all your mw appointments go well tomorrow!! I have one too but Im not full term yet &#128553; reiko I hope the sweep is successful!! I think as long as they can reach it they can do something?! 

I hope wicky is ok!!!


----------



## cheluzal

Mentioned symptoms to OB and she wasn't too concerned yet. BP and urine fine so we'll monitor.
She did say after this Friday (37 weeks) I can stop the Procardia and see if I go into labor early! Lord, I hope so....I've served this kid with his eviction notice, rofl.

Otherwise, we're inducing the weekend of 5/11.

Taking a day or two a week off work, since it's just becoming too much of a struggle.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> So Reiko tell me more about the sweep...can they do it if you arent dilated? If they can do it and you arent dilated will it cause dilation even if your body hasnt started cervix ripening?
> Im going to discuss with my MW tomorrow about when she was thinking we could do it. We discussed it months ago but never in detail.

You need to be dilated a bit. They wont force their fingers in there to sweep between the cervix and the amniotic sac. So as long as its enough for them to poke their finger in they can do it  for my mws they only do it starting at 38 weeks but last time I was 37+6 so my mw cheated :)

We have always had lots of sex in the last few days before a sweep to get some dilation going, and then sex after the sweep too!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Wohoo, 38 weeks today. Home stretch! And only three days left at work, hehe. I have another acupuncture appointment tomorrow and will ask her to try the point on the little toe again. It hurt so much last time we skipped it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 38 weeks Chibi! I can&#8217;t do any points on the foot, it makes me cringe just the thought of it. Good on you for trying it and I hope it works wonders. 

Good luck today Reiko! 

I dreamt last night that I went in to labour. I think I was having BH while sleeping, I woke up several times with a tight belly. Is anyone getting sleep? I get maybe 3 hours a night. I&#8217;ve been sleeping on the couch for almost a week now as being in bed is too painful.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 38 weeks Chibi! 

RnW I'm not sleeping well. My Fitbit keeps telling me I'm sleeping about 7 hours a night. I'm bloody not. I wake up every. Single. Time. I. Roll. Over. Every single time. 

I'm trying to cram in as many naps as possible because I know they'll be a distant memory soon. But sleeping on the sofa is nearly impossible now. It makes my hips and legs fall asleep. 

Just a few more hours til I see the doc and get everything booked in. My family have told me they all want to know when I go into hospital. So all my lovely privacy dreams are gone now. I'll have people harassing the eff out of me for updates. And I can't turn my phone off, beucase there are certain people I do want to update. But I don't want to tell my aunts every time a doc looks at my lady bits for goodness sake! That's for grossing out my childless friends :haha: 

I really hope Wicky is okay


----------



## yazzy

Reiko I had a sweep with my son and the mw said she could barely reach my cervix, wasn't dilated at all so don't hold out too much hope...2 days later I gave birth so maybe it did something!

Ready...sounds like you are so ready to have this baby &#128513;

Roll on next week when I'm 37 weeks, think i'll try everything to get this baby out a teeny bit early or at least on time. It feels like baby has dropped really low today, so uncomfortable and feeling sorry for myself as I think I have a stomach bug as well.


----------



## Agcam

Broken - glad everything is okay after the fall. Happy 37 weeks! My family wanted to know when I went into labour with DS1. I wasn't planning to tell anyone (didn't want the regular calls), and had a big row with my sister over it. :haha: 
This time, we don't really have a choice, because we'll need someone to watch over DS1 when the time comes. If anyone invites themselves to the hospital, though....

Reiko - Happy 38 weeks! 

Chel - Glad that BP and urine are fine! 
I keep scratching my belly on doors because I misjudge just how much space I'll need. We went out this weekend, and I got stuck in the car door because there wasn't enough space between our car and the adjacent one. Several people had a good laugh! 

Chib - Happy 38 weeks. I bet you'll be happy when you're done with work. 

I had 3 sweeps with DS1. The first one, I don't think I was dilated at all, but the MW did one anyways. I barely felt a thing. The second one was rather uncomfortable, and she laughingly said that she had really long fingers. At the 3rd sweep, I was already 3cm dilated. My waters broke, and I went into active labour, a couple of hours after that. 

Like the rest of you, I'm not sleeping much. I'm trying my best to sleep on my left, but that hip is horribly sore, not to mention the ribs and between the legs. When I do manage to get to sleep, I wake up if I move. 

I'm 37 weeks today. I felt LO practicing her breathing. So very cute!
I somehow feel like she's not ready to come out yet. 

Good luck to everybody having sweeps/booking inductions!

ETA: Can you tell which side your LO is on? For me, she's on the right. She swung very briefly to the left last week, but has now come back to the right. Hope it's okay in terms of labour, but will ask the MW at my next appointment.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

No sleep over here either. I&#8217;m not terrible uncomfortable, but if I drink as much as I&#8217;d like to then I have to pee tons in the night, and I&#8217;m laying there worrying about going into labour in the night too as I did with my other 2. I should just forget about it,&#8217;it will happen when it happens!!

My labour is a bit too fast to update anyone before the baby arrives but afterward I want a couple hours alone with our immediate family before grandparents come, and then after that aunties and uncles can come. Honestly I&#8217;d like a whole day but I can&#8217;t convince DH of that. So we will be texting something like &#8220;she&#8217;s here! You&#8217;re welcome to come meet her at such o&#8217;clock after we&#8217;ve spent some time with just her and her big sisters. (Can I ask that no fragrances are worn when you come visit?)&#8221;

My dad wears such strong cologne it&#8217;s terrible. MIL with perfume too. Honestly that generation totally overdoes it. I hate it when my kids smell like that after they leave and I really don&#8217;t want my newborn to get confused about my smell based on lingering scents!!

AGcam my LO can change which way she&#8217;s facing based on which side I&#8217;m
Laying on for a long time. If I lay on my left her back goes on the left and if I&#8217;m laying on my right her back goes on the right. But usually it&#8217;s back and
Bum on the left, legs and arms on the right. Slightly facing posterior so not completely facing sideways. 

Really hoping I&#8217;m dilated for mw today!! Dtd last night so hopefully that didnsomething. Had lots of BH yesterday but not really anything last night at all. However this girl is crushing my nerves at times and my legs feel like I&#8217;ve just done a crazy workout they&#8217;re so achy. She&#8217;s not doing it this morning but all night they were achy with sharp pains :/


----------



## VieraSky

Agcam - My LO is ALWAYS on my left side, I think she's maybe been on my right once since 28 weeks, and that was during an NST where they were poking her to move. 

I can't believe tomorrow is the day! My mom is coming up tonight so she can help with the boys in the morning and we can not feel rushed before we leave for the hospital at 10am. I'm not allowed anything to eat or drink after midnight tonight, so I really hope my blood sugars don't drop before I get there!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agcam- my Lo has been on my right side for months but shifted over the last week to my left/centre which actually puts her in a better position as she&#8217;s not OP right now. MW suggested ball bouncing, leaning forward and letting gravity do it&#8217;s Thing to get her in optimal position for birth. If you are concerned about position those are things to try. 

Reiko-I am so hoping you get the sweep done today and baby is here soon. I&#8217;m ready to here arrival news from you ladies. 

Broken-I&#8217;m trying to get naps in too. I had my Fitbit on last week just to see what it was saying as far as sleep and it says 6-7 hours but actual sleep time is maybe 3 hours. 
As for anyOne that thinks they should come to visit when you&#8217;re not ready needs to deal with their own disappointment. Our MW strongly urges absolutely no visitors the first hour for sure but if you can go the first 24 hours it&#8217;s better. You and baby have a long and arduous journey to get him/her here and they/you need time to rest and bond. You do what works best for you and let everyone deal with it <3

I had my Home visit with the MW today and it&#8217;s all starting to feel so real. She is going to be proactive about ultrasounds and monitoring so Care isn&#8217;t transferred and we can get a move on things well before we have to. Next week I&#8217;ll have a stretch and sweep and hopefully that gets things moving.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow Viera! So exciting


----------



## Agcam

Thanks, ladies. I remember DS1 being on the left most of the time. 
I think baby is ROA at the moment. I've started using a gym ball, etc, but have decided not to stress about her position. She'll do what she'll do....
I don't know what happened today, but my SP pain has suddenly increased like crazy since my last post. 

Reiko - I've made it clear to DH that our son gets to meet the baby before anybody else in the family. I'd prefer that we have no visitors at all in hospital (other than DS, of course). It might not even be an issue, depending on when I go into labour, but the in-laws have apparently offered to come and stay close to my due date. The baby will have the biggest impact on DS1 (and us), and he's already concerned that he won't be important to us anymore. It's only right for him to meet her before anybody else. I've therefore decided that I don't care if I offend anybody else. :D 

Viera - So exciting! Hope all goes really well. :thumbup:

RnW - Glad your midwife is being proactive! Hearing all your stories, it suddenly feels so real.

In reality, we're not ready yet. The bedside crib is in its box still, as is the travel system. I'm in no shape to unpack and set things up, and DH hasn't done it yet, despite my nagging. I also have to add a couple of things to my hospital bag, but that will only take a couple of minutes.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Agcam this bubba lies on my left, facing the right. Rarely he rolls back to back, but mostly he's on his side facing right. I wonder which way he will turn when it comes time to birth. 

Viera how exciting! Tomorrow you're gunna have a baby!! 

So I went into battle with the doctor. I didn't win. They don't think it's medically necessary to induce me next week. Baby is healthy, he's not a 10lb beast, I've birthed a big baby before (DS was 8lbs 2oz), they want to wait until around my due date. 

So we compromised (after I threatened to cry, doc got my humour haha). I got back to doc in 2 weeks. He will give me a sweep there and then. And book me an induction date as well. He's given my midwife permission to perform a sweep next Friday as well. So sweep on the 4th, sweep on the 8th and if no baby after 2 sweeps they will induce me. 

So while I'm not really happy, because I really had my heart set on being done with pregnancy next week. I'm equally not unhappy because it's a good plan. And if the sweeps works then it's spontaneous labour and I should get my water birth back. 

So yeah. I'd be very surprised and sad if this baby was still in there by the 14th. The countdown begins. 

I have also told DH that DS is the first and most important person to meet bubba. I don't want anyone else in the hospital at all. And I'm going to avoid ringing people as long as possible because I want to bond and enjoy my post birth this time. The only person other than DS to meet LO in the hospital will be the friend who is looking after DS. She won't take any payment or anything for looking after him so all I can offer is baby snuggles and a bottle of gin :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Good luck viera!!!

Good plan broken!! 

My mw said today they wont let me go to far over my due date that they will induce closer to 40 weeks then to 42! &#128513; I have an appointment on my due date so if she isnt here by then hopefully they will give me a sweep! Measuring 2 weeks ahead at the moment.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sweep done! I feel bad, I was questioning whether it would do anything or not because it literally did not hurt at all. I was only 1 cm and she stretched me to a generous 2 and my cervix is 2cm thick, she said she went all the way around baby&#8217;s head but she&#8217;s not super low. Anyways going for a walk now and will be Dtd tonight and hopefully by tomorrow something comes of it. It literally did not hurt a bit!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BRoken, the first thing my Midwife said to me was are you wanting a stretch and sweep today? So odd how different things can be across the world. 

I do know, they really want to keep babies in until 39 weeks according to the latest research. And we can go the whole 40 really if we put our minds to it. But at 38 weeks the benefits of getting the baby out mentally for a lot of us just outweight those last few lbs etc they gain in that last week inside!! I know thats terribly selfish and some moms would really look down on it but oh well. I start out the pregnancy wanting a 39-40 weeker but end up definitely wanting that extra week or two early!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I hope You will be telling us about baby&#8217;s arrival soon!

Broken-sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well I&#8217;ve had a small amount of blood tinged mucus but not tons. No cramping but still a good amount of BH. I&#8217;m not going to be disappointed if I&#8217;m still pregnant in the morning (I need to keep repeating this to myself over and over Hahaha)!!

Hopefully I can sleep and not just think about labour all night!!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh good luck reiko!! 

Still no word from wicky!! &#128532;

Good luck today viera!! Xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It looks like not many of us will be going over due. Babies for everyone soon! 

Reiko I suggested to DH we dtd after the sweep next week. It can't hurt anything can it haha.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Oh my goodness, it's so exciting to hear everyone talk about having their babies!! It's making me nervous too. I feel like I'm ready to get this birth show on the road some days, and then other days it just kinda scares me. Sometimes I still think about getting an epidural, even though I've been reading my Bradley book and preparing myself to do things naturally. We'll just have to see how it goes! I just hate the end...when you're in transition and between 9-10cm..that part gets pretty intense and I struggled with it last time. 

I've been religiously taking my RRL capsules. I'm up to 3 caps in the morning and 2 caps at bedtime. by the time I'm full term at 37 weeks, I'll be taking 3 in the Am and 3 at bedtime. It'll be interesting to see if they make a difference. It'd be nice to have a shorter labor as last time mine was 23 hours!

Not sure if I'll be trying anything else to induce labor. I'm much more physically active this time with having a 3 year old, so maybe that'll make a difference. If they offer me a sweep, not sure if I'll take it or not. They gave me one during labor last time and it hurt like hell.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay Viera it&#8217;s your day!! I hope it&#8217;s a smooth delivery xx

So over here, I&#8217;m totally ticked off because DH messed up Dtd last night and didn&#8217;t get any of his stuff in. I literally broke out sobbing and locked myself in the bathroom. I totally believe the extra prostaglandins are what made my sweep successful last time so I really needed them and he just was messing around grrr!!!

Anyways, the sweep alone was enough to give me cramps BH ALL night so I didn&#8217;t sleep a wink but nothing strong enough to bring on real labour. So I haven&#8217;t slept at all and I&#8217;m ticked off and my husband to the extreme. 

So broken, definitely convince DH to Dtd. That&#8217;s the most successful way I think!

If I have to go another week with this baby inside me because of what he did I will not be happy!!

Mrsstrezy - I totally get what you&#8217;re saying about transition. At the height of my BH last night I was picturing what it&#8217;s actually like and started to feel pretty anxious. (When you have a 90 min labour pretty much the entire thing is actually transition I&#8217;ve been told). That&#8217;s why pregnancy gets so terrible at the end so you&#8217;re willing to literally go through anything to get them out!!


----------



## ricschick

Reiko maybe try to Dtd again tonight it would still help! X

Im not ready yet I dont think for this baby to come, physically I am but mentally Im not quite there yet, just been through my hospital bag and its mostly done just a couple of bits to go in. Feel like crap today I have no energy!! Roll on Friday for a break from the school run.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko that&#8217;s frustrating! Dh had 1 job, and not a difficult one at that. I would be ticked. 

Mrs I&#8217;ve been doing hypnobirthing and it&#8217;s all about getting rid of the fears but they are still lingering. I&#8217;m hoping on birth day I can overpower those fears. Transition is the worst but at least we know the end is near. 

Ricschick-it has taken me until this week to be &#8216;ready&#8217; and even then I&#8217;m not sure I am. Everything is set up and in place but it all seems so surreal. Do you have someone to do school runs in case you just can&#8217;t any more?


----------



## Agcam

Reiko, it sounds like things are moving for you, even if DH didn't do his assigned duty :) 
I hope they continue to progress.

Viera must be underway, as it were. I hope we hear from her soon! 

RnW - I did hypnobirthing with my first, and plan to again, although I've been very bad about practicing this time around. It was a fantastic experience last time. I didn't feel time passing at all. I got into the birthing pool with contractions coming every 3 minutes at around 1:30 pm. I remember asking for the time at some point, expecting them to tell me that it was 2:30 or 3, but it was already 6:30! 
At my last midwife appointment, she was telling me that they'd monitor my BP and baby's heart beat regularly. I realised then that I didn't remember them doing this at all during my first labour. I was that "immersed". Hope you find it helpful :) 

Not much to report from this end - some BH and hiccups. No other signs. I guess she'll come when she's ready, but I really hope she's not late. 

Position-wise, she shifted very briefly to my left last night, and then moved back to the right. Makes me wonder if something has changed with my body that makes it uncomfortable for her on the left.


----------



## mrsstrezy

RnW-I'm glad to hear I'm not alone with the fears. I seriously feel that the fear is worse this time than it was the first time around; mainly because I know what to expect. But then again, maybe I don't? Every birth is different and I need to keep reminding myself of that.

Agcam-sounds like it was a lovely birth experience. I do remember that when my husband and I "got down to work" with the contractions, time seemed to fly and it really didn't feel like I had such a long labor at all. I was very good with staying relaxed throughout most of the labor, but getting from 9-10 cm took 1-2 hours, which was tough, and I allowed myself to lose my focus and probably wasn't as relaxed as I could have been. At least I know that's something that I can work on this time to make it a more bearable experience.


----------



## ricschick

Not really I could ask my mil at a push but she always needs 5 hours notice lol luckily I drive so its doable but Im knackered! My baby is lying on the right too with her back sort of to the side if that makes sense? 

I tend to go into myself when Im in labour and for some reason my eyes are always closed, I never seem to think to open them lol. I do wonder how il go into labour this time, Ive had my waters go 3 times on their own so I wonder if they will go again or not!?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm not "ready" yet. Most of bubbas hopsital stuff is packed. But I haven't started on mine yet. 

Ricschick I'm a million percent over the school run. So over it. I'm getting the bus now because I just cannot walk it any more.


----------



## VieraSky

She's here! She is in the NICU because of low oxygen levels, but she is feisty and getting better. They think she will be with me in my room either this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Viera congrats!!! Sooo happy for you and that she&#8217;ll be with you soon. When you&#8217;re recovered let us know how it all went down!! And her name and how big and all that!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay for our first &#8220;May Marvels&#8221; baby!! Since we haven&#8217;t heard from Wicky yet...

We should have a steady stream every few days until the end of May now!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Viera!


----------



## cheluzal

Yay for babies coming! Pics or it didn't happen, lol.

So I gained 5 pounds in 1 week....I've given into it. Just ate an entire bag of chips in 12 minutes....let's see how much I can pack in 2 weeks, ha.

2 weeks.....so ready....wish lady would freaking call and schedule induction date so I can have an official countdown.

Took off tomorrow. Can barely walk. My back is seized up. My feet are splitting.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Viera! Can't wait for pics and details.


----------



## ChibiLena

Congratulations Viera!!! It's exciting to have the first babies arriving.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations viera!!! So pleased she will be back in with you soon! Cant wait to hear how it went and see pics!! Well done you!!! Xxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Trying to move DH leave around so he's off from when the eviction process starts is giving me massive brain ache. 
Talking to his work is like talking to a cartload of monkeys about physics.


----------



## cheluzal

Wouldn't you know the day I take off for self-imposed bed rest is a day I actually feel ok? I got 4.5 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night! Only one pee trip--success. 

Maybe I can pack my hospital bag and get some stuff cleaned and organized....or just lie in bed watching TV, haha.


----------



## hope2bmother

Wow! Congrats Viera! Looking forward to the stats and a photo once you&#8217;re ready. Hope you&#8217;re both recovering well. 

I went back and read a bunch of posts! I too hope all is well with Wicky and her babe. 

I&#8217;m with all you restless, cranky women. I was patiently waiting, reminding myself that they grow up so fast once they&#8217;re born and therefore savoring these last hours/days/weeks, but as of this past Sunday afternoon, something flipped and I&#8217;m ready to go have this bub! Still having lots of Braxton-Hicks and some cramping. Heart burn and my left leg is ALWAYS restless at night. I also have a horrendous cold, can&#8217;t taste a damn thing. Still have lots I want to get done before baby arrives, but I won&#8217;t mind if it doesn&#8217;t, really. Off to a prenatal massage today. Also, feeling quite annoyed with DH (and everyone else, for that matter). He is a huge over thinker and is allowing himself to be grumpy thinking about &#8220;how in the hell are we going to manage two kids&#8221; and getting anxious over how it is going to affect our lives and will we be able to sleep, etc, etc, etc. I reassured him annoyingly last night, but I&#8217;m still feeling totally vexed by that conversation. Why are men such wimps?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ha hope at least your DH realizes you&#8217;re having another baby! It seems like my DH has completely forgotten and doesn&#8217;t care at this point!

No progress here! Dtd last night did nothing. I guess this little one isn&#8217;t ready to come yet! I&#8217;m disappointed because now I&#8217;ll have to wait until May for another&#8217;s sweep and I was wanting an end of April baby, not for any particular reason but still haha. 

Broken I hope you can get the leave moved! Some companies are just idiots to deal with. 

How many days will your husbands be taking off ladies?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken it&#8217;s so annoying dealing with some people. I hope you get it straightened around. 

Chel-I vote lie in bed and sleep! Lol

Hope-there is a reason men don&#8217;t get pregnant! They would not be able to handle any of it. Dh just over the last 2 days has started to acknowledge this pg. I haven&#8217;t felt supported at all through most of it. I know his is due to the loss of our son but come on! I hope you enjoy your massage, it&#8217;s well deserved. 

Reiko-I know you must be so frustrated at this point. I&#8217;m desperately trying not to get stuck on when I want this baby to come because with me life just doesn&#8217;t work that way. Hopefully things are moving along for you and this baby will be out sooner than later. 

Today I am feeling yucky! Bowels are miserable, I&#8217;m so freakin tired and I am feeling so restless. Im at the point where I&#8217;m annoyed with people asking how I&#8217;m feeling. I know it&#8217;s ridiculous but it&#8217;s like there is nothing else to discuss with me. I&#8217;m headed for acupuncture shortly. Hopefully that changes my attitude a little.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wouldn't you know ladies. She was "doing the rota" at 11am this morning, was going to ring DH back. And she's gone home now... I swear it must be lovely to be a manager there. Everyone else is working 13/14 hour shifts. She polls in for 7 hours a day. Lovely. I asked DH how he gets to be a bloody manager! 

Hope there is definitely a reason men don't get pregnant. Good lord we'd die out :haha: 

Reiko I'm sorry things aren't moving yet. Hopefully soon though. 

Me and DH has such a massive row last week about stuff. Really huge. But afterwards we talked for ages about stuff and I feel so much closer to him now. I feel like I've gone through this pregnancy alone, but he's kinda pulled it back over the last week. It's so nice not to be angry all the time with him as well. 

I told him we're dtd after the sweep, then gunna go for walks all that weekend, as much as I can manage. I want this baby outttttt before the hospital on the 8th if possible.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi all,

I keep catching up and meaning to post, then not getting to it. Congrats Viera!!!! I spotted that Emzy who started the group had her LO today too!

Also hope Wicksy is okay.

Sorry to hear so many of you are all fed up and having battles with OHs and all.

I can perfectly understand those of you who want LO out asap, I am in the opposite boat.

My growth scan @ 34+6 calculated baba just below the 10th centile, the consultant there and then said "We would offer you induction at 37 weeks because your baby is small for gestational age" Shocked wasn't in it. Didn't even have a pram then. Had a mild panic (awful induction with my eldest) then a quick freak out over what I may or may not have done to cause it but then got my shiz together and discussed it more.

I argue that my other babies haven't *looked* as heavy as they have been (to the point my last two were weighed three times as they just didn't believe how heavy they were at 8lb 12oz and 9lb 8.5oz respectively) so then this one looks really teeny. It is my partner's first though and they are little legs who make dainty babies.

Anyways, they said I needed another growth scan at 36+6 (last Thursday). She was steady as you like so still just below the 10th so they gave it a bit of wanting to induce but as she has good blood flow, good fluid and strong movements PLUS she is just petite, not tailing off I elected to be monitored instead. Had a CTG last Thurs and repeated Tuesday then a doppler scan today which was all fine.

Homebirth is off the table as they are cautious if she is small they want to additionally monitor, but my instinct tells me that she'll be heavier than they expect. My research tells me her abdo circumference is well normal too, as is her head. Just tricky to measure, small femur length.

Plan is another growth scan next week then a further doppler the week after by which time I'll be 39+6. I can start getting sweeps from next week.

There now seems to be a push to induce over here, I think there is a current school of thought that placentas go dodgy! The extra monitoring seems a bit much on one hand, but I figure it is far better to have cautious clinicians and reassurance than wonder if they are missing anything. And I am always grateful to not have to worry about covering the cost.

I'm keen to avoid induction, ideally, unless I am already demonstrating good signs. With DD1 I had 3 pessaries then rupture of membranes and drip. Went on days. This time, if I get to 40+ and there are niggles, they can try one pessary. If no dice, I may request a gentle c-section.

That said, I am getting minor cramps and general signs so keeping it all crossed for a spontaneous labour!

I'm going to London for the weekend to see Chess the musical, so I have the OH on a bedroom ban to make sure I don't go before this haha. Once I get back, it is so on. Curry. Sex. RLT. Dates. You name it. :D


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I saw emzys fb post too. She was due the same day as me. Why does she get her baby early :haha: 
It's emzys birthday today as well, so she's sharing a birthday now. Super cute! 

Oh Rosie, that sounds stressful. I would have thought if your bubba was smaller they'd want to keep her in as long as possible to try and get her weight up. But I suppose if there are placenta concerns. 

As long as you're happy with the choices you're making, don't let the docs bully you into stuff you don't want. You know how you make babies much better than the doctors too. And with an 8lb and 9lb baby you certainly don't make em small! 

Like you I don't want induction, but I do want this kid out. But I'm hoping the sweeps work and everything happens spontaneously.


----------



## ricschick

Nice to see you Rosie!! Seems strange that they think shes is so small considering your last babies! But I agree with you best to be monitored. 
It wont be long now girls they will soon be here!! 
I just feel exhausted and Im sick of it! I just want some energy!! &#128564;


----------



## cheluzal

I chose the bed option. I did meander downstairs for lunch but now I'm back in bed with serious BH and cramps. I think baby might have dropped: reclining in bed used to weigh too heavily on my upper stomach and now it's not a problem--but the pressure deep below is way intense. :shrug:

I'm being induced Mother's Day weekend (USA) if they'd ever call and freaking schedule, but I wouldn't mind if he came next weekend at 38 weeks. 

Husband will probably take no more than a week. He's a self-contractor and really gets no PTO or anything, so we'll need the money since I'm taking off half of next school year (no summer pay and not returning until January). But he has so much work flexibility and gets off early a lot...


----------



## Riveted Rosie

At first I was concerned LO needed to come out, but then I realised small for gestational age (based on a guess of what she weighs, based on possibly inaccurate measurments) isn't the same as restricted uterine growth (ie starts off fine and tails off).

Luckily we had the measurements from when she was 28 and 30 weeks from the private scans so I know she's always been dainty boned. :D I blame him indoors, he is Southern stock; I've only bred with Northerners before haha!

I don't think getting her out handy will make her legs any longer; if she was moving less or there was any concern about anything else I'd be fine with accepting eviction but whilst she is happy, I'll swerve it!


----------



## Agcam

Viera - How absolutely wonderful!! Congratulations :) Hope you and baby are doing well. :hugs:

Strezy, it was a lovely birth experience until the PPH at the end. I think I was very dehydrated at that point. DH's job this time around is to force me to drink, even if I refuse to. 
I hope you have a good experience this time :)
I'm struggling to practice hypnobirthing this time around, partly because of restless legs at night. Every time I lie down, all I can think about is moving my legs :haha:

Ricschick - My waters went while I was napping last time, but it was also a couple of hours after my last sweep. The MW said that I was already 3cm dilated, so I don't know whether it was the sweep or whether it would have happened anyways. Wish we could predict these things :D

Broken - We're not ready either. The crib and travel system are still in boxes, despite me nagging DH to set them up. 

Chel - I'm with you on the weight gain. I was so pleased that I hadn't put on too much over the course of this pregnancy. Got on the scale this morning - up 4 kgs in 2 weeks!! 
I hope you enjoyed your day off. I managed to motivate myself to do a grand total of one load of laundry today, and that was it. :haha:

Reiko - How frustrating! I do hope things move soon for you. 
I don't know how long DH can take off. I get the impression that May is an incredibly busy month, and they won't appreciate him taking too much time off. 

Ready, I'm having bowel issues too. It could be the iron supplement, or the fact that I've eaten WAY TOO MUCH pineapple. I just couldn't stop eating it once I started. It was soooo delicious :D

Rosie, I had a scan at 35 weeks, and LO was measuring bang on the 10th centile. I'm sorry for the added stress, but you sound like you're comfortable with your choices. A little extra monitoring is also not a bad thing! I hope all goes well, and you manage to avoid an induction :hugs: 

DH went and slept on the couch part-way through last night. Apparently I was snoring. How embarrassing! :haha:
I don't think that men could do this. We'd either be extinct, or they'd be growing babies in artificial incubators....can't decide which.

ETA: I missed the bit about Emzy. How lovely! :)


----------



## yazzy

Congrats Viera...I can't wait to hear more!!

My brain has gone blank of who wrote what now ooops but I have read everyone's posts.

My OH will just take a week off, unless he fancies booking a week's holiday as well.

I had my midwife appointment yesterday, they've put down that I'd like a waterbirth so fingers crossed that it happens. I still need to wash all the baby clothes this weekend eeek!

Taking my pup to a dog show tomorrow, his first Championship show, so I am hoping I can still run a bit to get him around the ring lol!


----------



## cheluzal

I did only one thing on my to-do list today: email McDonald's about forgetting my hashbrowns in my Big Breakfast meal, rofl!!


Ladies, I am such a wimp and have a low pain threshold. I had the worst contraction of this pregnancy earlier! Could barely move and couldn't walk. Sitting on toilet was super painful. It passed quickly, but holy crum....I'm rethinking early labor, lol! I took a pill and it's fine now, but maybe my little dude can wait until 39 and we can leisurely drive ourselves to induction (epidural)!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yazzy you should definitely win the prize for running your dog around the show 9 months pregnant lol! Good for you!!


----------



## ricschick

Viera hows things going? 

Chel labour certainly does get a bit sore but its worth it!! &#128077;&#127995; 

Yazzy hopefully you will get your water birth!! Id love a water birth but because I need antibiotics for GBS I cant. And you deserve the medal &#129351; for running round a dog course!! I barely have the energy to get off the couch! Lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I&#8217;ve had a few days of waking up and feeling pukey and just yucky. I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s my body getting ready for the big show and praying it&#8217;s not MS coming back. This am I worked really hard at not throwing up. 
I go for reflexology today and am hoping it plus the acupuncture might move things along. A weekend birth would be so much more convenient for everyone else involved lol. 
Hoping to hear some more baby news from you all over the next few days!!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I can't believe it is May in a few days! It is going to fly in a flurry of news!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

DH got his leave sorted :happydance: 

He's off from the 5th of May til either the 7th or the 10th of June. He just has to go in for 1 8 hour shift on the 20th of May. 

His boss is not happy he's off for so long, but he's saved up as much annual leave as he could for this. Like he said to her, he's only having a baby once. I'm just relieved I'll get to rest after bubba is born and not have to push myself into the school runs again before I'm healed and ready. And honestly feeling really lucky he can take so much time off. Especially after talking to you ladies who only get a few weeks off yourselves, and your partners get even less.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BRoken that is awesome!! That really is such a good amount of time. 

I feel like though you will be ready to do the school run in not too much time at all. Second babies just kind of join the flow of the family and don&#8217;t disrupt things as much as first ones haha ;). And with my spd experiences my pubic bone and hips were literally in zero pain the day after delivery!

Over here, I have decided to be pregnant forever because this baby is not coming out, just FYI XD

As far as my husband is concerned, he will just be taking 2 days off and Then I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll have to deal with my mom or MIL hanging around trying to help. None of them understand what I want my first few days postpartum to look like, not even DH so I&#8217;ll just throw all those wishes out the window I guess!


----------



## ricschick

Great news broken!! My dh will be taking a few days off then going in late and finishing early for a few days, otherwise he will lose so much money plus my dad will be here doing the school run for me too.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken that is great news, what a relief!

Reiko here&#8217;s to hoping that baby comes soon! 

Ricschick that&#8217;s great that your dad will be back to help. I can&#8217;t imagine having six kids to take care of. 

Dh will take a few days to a week off by which time I should be somewhat healed. After dd I was a few days and feeling not too bad. Unfortunately my stepdad will be in the hospital having a stem cell transplant so he and my mom won&#8217;t be around much the first few weeks. I&#8217;ll just have to cope and dh will have to step up. 
I just got back from reflexology and am feeling crampy. I&#8217;m going to work on some pressure points and see what happens.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I suspect you're right. I'll want to be up and about much sooner than I expect I will. But the reassurance if I need a bit more time I have it is lovely. 
Also it's DHs first and only baby. I'm so pleased for him that he gets so much time to bond and enjoy. Especially cos he works such long shifts he's gunna miss a lot of day to day stuff. 

You're under 10 days now! That's amazing. You'll have a baby soon. But I know what you mean, is this baby later than your other 2? 

Can you tell your mum or mil what you want? Will they respect it? Don't feel like you have to cater to other people. You birthed a baby. What you want is all that matters. 

Ricschick it's lovely your dad is coming back to meet your little one. I'm glad you'll have his help. 

I've found it really lonely this whole pregnancy with zero family support. I know it's only going to get worse after baby comes and people with flock for a week or so then vanish again, or don't flock at all and continue to not care.


----------



## yazzy

Reiko and Rics...we did it, Bodhi (the pup) got first place and best puppy in breed so it was worth it...no shows now until after the baby is here and I can run again &#128514;&#128514; oh and he qualified for Crufts next year.
Baby probably feels like she has been doing gymnastics in there lol!

Getting closer to 37 weeks, think I need to get back to raspberry leaf capsules and then try some gentle things to get this baby ready to be born!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Congrats to Bodhi!!! What a good pup :)

Broken I just really want some down time to bond with the baby this time around. With my 2nd it was right before Christmas and we were up and doing stuff immediately. I felt physically fine with that and I know there&#8217;s kind of a badge of honour for bouncing back from birth so quick a la the duchess lol, but my milk took like 5 days to come in and I think it was just not enough rest and snuggling with my baby. I don&#8217;t want the grammas coming around to hold the baby, I want them to help me around the house and with the kids while I stay in bed with my baby for 3 days to help my milk come in properly lol XD

But when it&#8217;s your third people just assume you can multi task and can handle everything while they admire the cute newborn. Happened with my 2nd too. My first I had my laundry done and house cleaned and lots of meals cooked and space. 

I&#8217;m 5 days past now when my 2nd was born so I definitely thought I&#8217;d have a baby now or at least be feeling close to labour. I really don&#8217;t. I feel like she&#8217;ll be in there for another week at least!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yazzy that's great! Well done Bodhi! And well done you for running around with him as well. What kind of pup is he?

Reiko I had that happen with DS. I mean, I was living with my mum and enjoying all the perks of not having to run my own house. But all anyone wanted to do was come stare at DS, give him all his feeds, snuggle him while he slept and only give him back when he needed changing or was crying. Then snatch him back once I'd calmed him down. I really struggled to bond with him because of it tbh. 

This time I'm determined to keep my house as empty as possible so I can bond with bubba. I don't want PPD again. 

Did your midwife say if you were dilated or effaced at your sweep? It's so frustrating just waiting around. 

I'm really hoping midwife is gunna say I'm at least a bit dilated at my sweep next week. I want thing to kick off before I have to be induced. I want my baby now. I'm don't being pregnant.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was only a 1, she stretched me to a 2, and 50% effaced. But that&#8217;s exactly what I was at the sweep the day before my last was born!

Doesn&#8217;t mean much. We&#8217;ve been Dtd every night to help dilate me more. I&#8217;ll have another sweep next week on Tuesday again so maybe that one will help. But it&#8217;d be great to have the baby tonight so my husband could be home Sat-Tues (or even Monday would be a solid 3 days!

I am having a lot of downward pressure but I don&#8217;t know if that helps with anything at all, does it help effacement or dilation? I do kinda wish I could get checked before Tuesday to see if it&#8217;s any different but again it doesn&#8217;t mean too much, just curious.


----------



## cheluzal

Wondering if I have SPD. Barely made it through work. When the feeling hits, I can only grab something or brace myself...can't walk or move at all. 
Will see OB Monday morning...I so wish he'd move induction up to 38--that's next Friday!

Took off Tuesday. Just giving myself occasional bed rest to survive.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Chel, it sounds like slow labour, I used to get a build up of contractions that never quite got more than 30 seconds long or closer than 5 mins apart in the two weeks before DD3.

Broken, glad your DH got leave sorted. It's my fella's first too. He's not worked where he is long enough to qualify for formal paternity leave but they've let him book a couple of weeks the week of and after the due date so that they have to cover him, but if he wants to work from home as baba isn't here, he can earn time for being off later in the year. :)


----------



## ricschick

Welldone to you yazzy and bodhi!! Now you can rest up!! Lol. 

Reiko I hope things get going soon for you!! 
I no what you mean tho other peoples opinion on helping are very different to mine!! Like at the moment help to me would be coming over and doing some housework or picking the children up from school all physical stuff Im struggling with but nope my mil decides whats helpful and her idea of helping is cooking dinner which Im more than capable of doing then because she makes so much mess it means I have to tidy up twice as much!! &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128545; and I hate that youve just had a baby, family come round and your up making tea etc while they cuddle baby!!! &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039; Annoying!!! 

37 weeks today full term yay!!! Come on baby!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 37 weeks ricschick!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Happy 37 weeks Ricschick!


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy 37 weeks ricschick!

Anybody else spill food on themselves constantly now? &#128584;

Finally finished work yesterday! I will be so happy without the pressure for the next few months! &#128513;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay for 37 Ricschick!!

CHIB!!! You are so right!! I have 2 dresses, the rest of my mat clothes are for cold weather and it&#8217;s gotten really hot here. So I only have 2 things I can wear and I spill on them as soon as they&#8217;re on. I&#8217;ve just been wearing them around stained because I can&#8217;t be bothered to wash them every night XD.

39 tomorrow for me!! I so thought I&#8217;d have a baby by now. Feeling a little foolish thinking I could control when this pregnancy ended XD


----------



## cheluzal

It's definitely longer than seconds or a minute, and when I pull my knees together it's not as painful. It can last for 30 minutes to an hour straight until it ceases. It meets all the SPD criteria, but will talk with doc Monday.

Just got home from a hair appointment; my last pampering of this pregnancy. If I can manage this searing lower abdomen pain then I can be induced in about 1 week, 6 days (if she'd ever call, arg).


----------



## ricschick

Thanks girls! 
Ive had some painful tightening today but theyve eased off now! Hopefully my body might be getting ready to do something!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick how far did you go with all your kids? I think you stated at some point but I don&#8217;t remember. My MW said 3rd/4th pregnancies are wildcards.


----------



## ChibiLena

I would love to have a baby next week (39 weeks) but how can we choose? Haha


----------



## ricschick

RnW 1st : 37+6 (waters broke)
2nd: 41+1 (sweep the day before)
3rd:39+6 (waters broke)
4th:39+2 (waters broke)
5th:40+5 (induced) 

So I think Im more likely to go nearer 39 weeks but you never no!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Look at that 2nd baby being all sneaky and staying in for an extra 3 weeks Ricschick. I bet you were climbing the walls haha. 

It would be awesome if I could go into labour and have baby on Friday the 4th. Because the Monday is a bank holiday, so DS wouldn't need any time off school and we'd have the weekend to relax and start getting used to being 4.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

ricschick said:


> RnW 1st : 37+6 (waters broke)
> 2nd: 41+1 (sweep the day before)
> 3rd:39+6 (waters broke)
> 4th:39+2 (waters broke)
> 5th:40+5 (induced)
> 
> So I think Im more likely to go nearer 39 weeks but you never no!!

So there really isnt any pattern! Baby is going to come when she wants to lol. I was hoping that maybe with each one they get earlier and earlier haha. 
I have been bouncing on my ball for the last 2 days, I think its time to start walking. I wish it wasnt so damn uncomfortable to do so. 

Broken-I hope for you baby does come Friday. My ds so wants baby to come on the 4th for the whole Star Wars thing lol.


----------



## hope2bmother

Ahhhh the suspense is killing me! When will our bubs be born?! With my first I hit 40 weeks, had an NST, and nothing new seemed to be happening. Got in my car and on my drive home, had my first REAL contraction. 14 hours later, I was holding my bub! This time around, my body seems like it&#8217;s revving up, but then nothing happens. I&#8217;ve nearly checked everything off my to do list, so I&#8217;m happy whenever baby wants to come (soon please). Went to my Centering group yesterday and one of the women there had her baby 2 weeks ago and brought her to the session. All us pregnant ladies were crying! LOL! And my due date twin was having lots of contractions and wound up having her baby yesterday evening. I&#8217;m so ready for it to be my turn, as I know you ladies are too!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I totally thought that most people carry to the same gestation every time. But Ive had one 41 weeker and one 38 weeker. Now Im at 39 weeks... Im so hoping I dont go past 40! Wednesday this week would be ideal... thats May 2. 

Anyways I think Im done doing all the things for a few days and will just wait t out. Sweep on Tuesday and then well Dtd but Im pretty done walking, I feel too swollen down there. And I ran out of my mw homeopathics because I was doubling up (shhhh) and I dont want to pay for more. I guess Ill keep doing Evening primrose but Im not sure thats doing anything to my cervix at all! 

My pubic bone is starting to get really painful so thats another thing to add to the list. 

Eek who will have our next baby!?! So many of us could be at any time!! Lets get this baby show on the road!!

Ps. I dont know how to post pics here, like where I can upload them to to get a URL?


----------



## KittenLifter

Viera, congrats!! So excited to hear more when you're ready!!


Agcam, oh, when I said "first stretchmarks" I most definitely meant multiple. :laugh2: I thought I just had an adorable little trio above my bellybutton (I am tryyyying to drop my judgment about them!), and then I looked in the mirror and ... they've got a lot of company! Husband finds this darling, of course. He's a peach.

For cervical ripening, the sheet from my midwives says:
* Regular acupuncture from 36 weeks onward helps
* Nipple stimulation from 37 weeks onward helps (either with a pump, or by hand; you can massage them using a small amount of massage/olive oil, and rubbing/pulling nipples lightly). Studies showing a positive effect used ten minutes on each breast, twice a day, whether pump or manual.
* Membrane sweeps (I see a lot of us are on this train already).
* Herbal supplements if you want (EPO, RLT, blue/black cohosh). Apparently no one's done good reliable research on this, so our midwives' stance is "Some may help. We just don't know. The midwives cannot recommend for or against these herbs because we have limited research data about their effectiveness or safety in pregnancy."

(They are very science-driven and safety-minded, which I love, but if I could remember to get some dang raspberry leaf, I'd be downing that stuff right now. My herbalism classes made me feel super great about that one. Not EVERYTHING requires solid research for me to trust it, personally. And one of our childbirth class teachers, who's an ND/CPM/CNM [!!] has a bunch of nettle & raspberry leaf tea in the office and encourages us to help ourselves.)

So no pineapple on their list, but it IS delicious regardless! :D

And I have also been running into things in the past couple weeks. Lots of doorframes and table corners (whoops), especially. Starting to cover the table edge with my hand when I sit down...

Mostly I can only tell which side this baby is on when I get a foot poking out (always on the right, so their back is probably on the left?). But their back is always, always to the right at midwife appointments now. I am fine with a million side-to-side swings since they've kept their head down! From what I've read, as long as their back isn't to your back (putting their head on your sacrum, giving you back labor, for one), it's great. Easiest if their back is on your left. But also babies move around during labor. Shrug!


Chibi, what IS it about toe acupuncture points at this point in pregnancy? They've been some of the most ridiculously painful ones I've ever had!! Also DEFINITELY spilling all kinds of things on my belly now (I'm usually quite a tidy eater!). I've been calling it the "catshelf," as our cat won't stop climbing up on my belly now, but it also appears to be the foodshelf.

Reiko, my husband has lucked out...he's worked for a company in town for 14 (?) years now, and the owner is Romanian and has more European inclinations about time off. They fiiiinally solidified parental leave a handful of months ago, and so he gets 12 weeks (!!) off, paid. Our plan is to take the first month off together, then I'll take two months off on my own while he goes back, then *he'll* take two months off while I go back (although I work from home, so it'll be an interesting transition). So we get five months before we need any regular childcare from anyone else, which is...I'm still just amazed.

Rosie, ugh, I had one of those "THEY LOOK SMALL" scans, too! (Femur length was one of the things they were most concerned with. We were not even supposed to get measurements that day.) Got really worked up, then talked to a bunch of friends & professionals we know, and basically ended up at "this baby is probably related to their parents, who both have short legs, and also shut up." Same story with abdominal circumference (fine, 47th percentile or something), and anatomy scan at 19w was also fine. Kid, your legs are just short; sorry!

Yazzy, so impressed that you were running around with your pup this far along, and congrats to you both for doing so well!

Ready, I was talking to a friend-of-a-friend who's a doula last night, and she was talking about a midwife friend who said "I have no research to back this up, but I do have years of experience that have taught me some things." One of them was "first babies are slow, second babies are fast, third babies are wildcards." I suspect this is true, if other midwives say the same thing!


----------



## KittenLifter

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ps. I donÂt know how to post pics here, like where I can upload them to to get a URL?

It's a bit of a terrible (i.e. not user-friendly) process which as far as I can tell hasn't changed on forums since 2002 or so. But! You can either upload them to another website, then grab the URL of the image (and pop it in using the little mountain/sun icon), OR you can click the paperclip icon here.

If you do the latter, you choose the file, scroll waaaaay over to the right in the little window that's popped up, click Upload, and then you can use the arrow *next* to the paperclip to insert it wherever you'd like. (Or if you don't select where in the post to place it, it'll just attach it at the end.)

Beep! (This is us the day after our wedding a couple years ago.)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Kitten that paternity leave for your DH is amazing!! Holy heck!! 

I honestly wish dads got more time off. Here in the uk they get up to 2 weeks "paternity leave" which pays dreadfully. But dads need to bond too, and mama sure could use some help. 

I know my DH is thrilled with his month off, but I know how devastated he's gunna be when he goes back and starts missing stuff. 

But I know in the US you're still fighting for decent maternity leave. So 1 step at a time eh.


----------



## hope2bmother

Ladies, dates (about 6-7 daily beginning at 36 weeks) are supposed to be helpful for labor! It was considered an Old Wives Tale, but I guess as of recently there is some limited data that they can actually shorten the duration of labor. I&#8217;ve been eating them like mad and drinking RL tea daily. I agree, this Wednesday would be the perfect day to have a baby!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Kitten! 

I'm getting so excited to hear about all these May babies...they will be here soon!!

My first was born at 39+6
My second was born at 40+6 but by my dates he was pretty much bang on time so no idea for this time around...I'm thinking around 39 weeks will be good.
My daughter's birthday is May 9th so it needs to be a little after that lol!

I'm still walking a fair bit as I have the dogs that need to be out walking everyday and my little boy is generally racing around on his balance bike so I'm always chasing him...however I feel like I'm definitely waddling more and am getting a lot slower ha ha!

I finally got the baby clothes down from the loft so this week I will be washing it all and now feeling a lot happier I have plenty and don't need to buy anything.


----------



## cheluzal

GAH!! I think I'm in promodal/pre labor.
Started some serious contractions way down deep in the lower abdomen. Every time they come, I feel it in the lower back too. :wacko:

Averaging every 10-25 minutes since yesterday afternoon. Kept waking through the night with the pain. Husband turned around to take me back home this morning going to church, I was in so much pain.

Seeing OB in morning. If I'm not dilated or showing some progress, I will cry.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel you&#8217;ll be dilated! That&#8217;s what the contractions are doing! If they&#8217;re really unbearable though I would go to the labour ward and not wait for your appt.

I&#8217;ve never had prodromal labour but I would think it would be a lot more like severe period cramps? If it&#8217;s really painful it might progress really quickly and need to be close to where you&#8217;re giving birth?


----------



## ChibiLena

Chel, if the contractions are that painful go in once to get checked out? 

So DTD last night and then had some painful contractions but nothing that lasted. Will ask for a sweep at my appointment in another 40min. I think. Ready to have that baby!...Actually not, from a practical point of view, haha. Car seat's not installed, hospital bag isn't packed, stroller hasn't arrived yet. I just couldn't be bothered until now. &#128514;


----------



## VieraSky

Hello ladies!

Finally able to get onto a computer! 

Went in on April 25th at 10am to check in for my c-section at noon. They got me hooked up to an iv, told me what was going to happen and then wheeled me over to the OR. The part I was most nervous about was getting the spinal block, but it actually wasn't that bad. I didn't feel the needle go in, and I felt a slight burn for like two seconds before I started to go numb. I was surprised at how fast it worked! The anesthesiologist took the needle out of my back one second and the next I could not feel my legs and needed help to lay down.

The surgery itself was fine. I felt it even less than the one I had with my first (probably the effects of using a spinal block vs an epidural). My doc pulled her out and the first thing she said was that she was a biiig girl. They brought her around to show us, and then took her over to be cleaned with the promise of bringing her right back so we could hold her while they put me back together. Except that they didnt, and an alarm started to go off. One of the nurses explained to us that her oxygen was low, and that they were calling in some extra help. They said it might just be her taking a little time to adjust, and that she would probably be ok in a few minutes, but 10 minutes later, they were wheeling her out of the OR to the NICU (my OH went with her) while I was still in the OR with them finishing up on me.

After they were done, they took me to recovery where I had to stay for two hours while they watched me, checked my vitals, pressed on my uterus (ouch), and all of that lovely stuff. I had no service in that room, so I couldn't text my husband for an update on our little girl. He eventually came in because I hadn't been responding, and told me that they were keeping her on a cpap, because every time they took her off of it her levels started dropping. Other than that, she was perfectly healthy.

After my two hours in recovery, I was wheeled into the NICU (still in a bed) to see her. I wasn't able to hold her, but they lowered the side of her little bed and I was able to hold her hand and spend some time with her until it was time for them to take me up to my room. OH came with me to make sure I got settled, and as soon as everything up there got taken care of, I got in a wheelchair and went back down. She showed improvement over the course of the day. They had started her out on 50 oxygen, and by the time we went back down again, she was on 21. By the time we went to bed (at around 1am) she was off of the cpap and they were going to see how she did overnight. If she did good, she could get out of the NICU and come up to stay with me.

I was so nervous on the way down to see her the next morning, and was relieved to find they had put the cpap away and she had been breathing on her own all night. After they put in the orders, we took her up to my room.

We had her in our room for one night, and then we were sent home the next day (to our suprise. We were expecting at least a week).

Genevieve Lynn :: 9lbs 11oz :: 20.4 inches long ::
 



Attached Files:







31300815_10213825627608354_9182799714494185731_n.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 17









31381166_10213827183847259_2706664137191116884_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 17









30171597_10213842072659470_4865651935503888297_o.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ah viera that&#8217;s beautiful. I&#8217;m tearing up!! I&#8217;m so sorry it was a bit dramatic and you didn&#8217;t get your bonding right away... that must&#8217;ve been really hard. 

But holy cow she&#8217;s absolutely STUNNING!! What a beautiful girl. And lovely and chubby. I hope your recovery goes well and you&#8217;re in pure heaven with her!! Her name is so beautiful!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib did you get a sweep? Let us know if anything happens tonight! And Dtd again after the sweep!!


----------



## ChibiLena

So, cervix is really soft and short but still closed. However, she didn't have any problems doing the sweep for me. &#128402; Will repeat on Wednesday if needed. If nothing has moved until Saturday we will do another ultrasound.


----------



## ChibiLena

Thanks for posting your birth story Viera! All the best to you and your little girl. Her name is so beautiful. &#128522;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Viera she is BEAUTIFUL! So much hair! Sorry to hear you didn't get to bond straight away, but so glad you are home now. She certainly is a big girl as well. Nearly 10lbs. Heck! 

Reiko you've less than 7 days left! Any signs of anything. 

Oooo Chibi keep us informed if the sweep kicks anything off! 

I have 3 days of school runs left to do. Then I'm on 'maternity leave' :haha: 
If I'm not dilated or anything by Friday I think I'm going to cry. It feels like bubbas head is on my cervix every time I stand up.


----------



## ChibiLena

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chib did you get a sweep? Let us know if anything happens tonight! And Dtd again after the sweep!!

Will certainly dtd again tonight Reiko, hehe. Let's see if we can't get this show on the road. The biggest concern is with him becoming too heavy so the earlier the better at this point.


----------



## ricschick

Oh Viera shes beautiful!! And what a chubby girl lovely!!! Glad your home now after a rocky start and I hope your heeling well!! 

Chi hopefully the sweep will work!! Fx!!! 

Come on babies!! We want to meet you!!! 

Cheluzal I agree if it continues to be painful go in to be monitored. X

My bh are getting more sore when I have them which isnt regularly yet but hopefully doing something!! Fx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Viera, she is gorgeous! I&#8217;m glad the both of you are doing well and back home. 

Chib I hope things start to progress and you have some delivery news for us!!

Broken yay for &#8216;mat leave&#8217; from school runs lol! I hear you on the pressure, sometimes it feels like she may fall out. Fingers crossed your birth day is soon. 

Chel let us know how your ob appt goes and hopefully it&#8217;s not false labour. 

Ric hoping hoping your bh turn to the real deal soon. 

Reiko when do you have your next sweep?

Afm I was having contractions last night for almost an hour and then they just stopped. I was so hopeful things were happening but baby is still in there. I&#8217;ve had no other signs but my lower back was bothering me most of the night. I&#8217;m hoping my cervix is doing it&#8217;s thing and worst case I go to my appt wed for a sweep and she&#8217;s out by Thursday. May 3 is the date that has been coming to mind for a few months now so time shall tell.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready sort of similar to you, I had strong BH from 4-6am today and then they just stopped. (I&#8217;m sure your cervix is doing it&#8217;s thing)!!
They didn&#8217;t hurt at all, but they were consistently every 6-7 mins. So another crappy nights sleep!! Why do our bodies do this!?! Like I need all the sleep I can get right now before I actually go into labour. (Btw - I&#8217;ve always gone straight to active labour/transition so I don&#8217;t know &#8212; does early labour hurt at all or is it just like consistent BH?)?

Anyways I have grocery shopping to do today including Costco, then tomorrow is my Midwife app with another sweep. Hopefully she&#8217;ll tell me I&#8217;m already like a 4 or something and I&#8217;ll have the baby before midnight haha. May 1 would be a nice birthday.

Chel how is the pain coming? Any better or did you go in/call at all?

Chib let us know how your night goes &#8212; hopefully that sweep and Dtd gets things going.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I was in early labour with ds for a few days. I don't remember it being really painful though. Enough to make me pause but not agony or anything. Tbh I kept expecting it to get worse and when I got to the hospital I was already 9cms. 

I'm not even having BH or anything. Unless I am and I'm thinking it's just bubba stretching and making my tummy hard. No idea. I can't wait for Friday to find out what's happening.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Buns stretching your tummy might actually be BH broken. That&#8217;s what I thought it was for my whole first pregnancy haha. 

So TMI.... but major diarrhea this morning and nausea all day yesterday and today. So I&#8217;m really hoping tomorrow&#8217;s sweep will be right on time with my body&#8217;s natural timeline here. I never ever get diarrhea so definitely hormone related!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko with early labour for me it&#8217;s not painful but it&#8217;s different than BH. BH for me is more tightening at the top of my uterus where the actual contractions are super low and have that &#8216;wave&#8217; feeling. It builds, peaks and then softens. I also feel it through my lower back. I was up half the night with lower back discomfort but the contractions stopped after an hour or so. 
I just went for a walk and I&#8217;m crampy again so I hope that I am dilating and if need be on wed when the sweep is done it will be effective.


----------



## KittenLifter

Broken, I am furious that most dads don't get more time off, like, almost anywhere. It feels like the US tech industry is trying to make its own tiny private Scandinavias, one parental leave at a time (Google gives something like five months; I think FB and GitHub give something like four months, regardless of parent gender?), but like, 1) what about everyone else, 2) WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE. It's been eye-opening realizing that most other countries do WAY better about maternity leave, but almost everywhere sucks for dads. Ugh.

Although it does remind me of this delightful series of photographs of Swedish dads: https://www.johanbavman.se/swedish-dads/

And I'm also getting less and less sure that I can tell the difference between BH and big baby stretches!


hope, I keep hearing about dates lately! They're healthy candy anyway, and if they might help labor, so much the better! :D


chel, so much <3. Hoping that little boy helps you get this show on the road soon!


Chibi, woman after my own heart. We're planning a homebirth but have meant to have a hospital bag packed just in case. Is this done? It is not. Put the carseat in the trunk of the car at 37 weeks (lot of good it'd do back there :laugh2:) and actually installed it days later. The touched-up drawers from the Craigslist baby dresser/changing table are still on the porch, a couple weeks after we got them. (The dresser itself finally moved inside this weekend!)

Off work after today, though, so I have lots of good intentions of...I don't know, sorting any of the hand-me-downs we got? Which are 90% of the baby clothes we have. Kind of assuming we have everything we need for the first few days (we have diapers!) and any semi-urgent needs can be solved with Amazon Prime...


Reiko, here's hoping the diarrhea is a good sign! I've heard that often means labor is imminent; the body likes to clear everything out if it can! Hoping this sweep is just the ticket!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Haha Yes kitten Amazon Prime!! We literally have every store within a 10 min drive but you know if I need something I go straight to Amazon XD


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx&#8217;d Reiko that the gastro upset is due to imminent labour!

I don&#8217;t know how I would function without Amazon. My last haul was pads, nursing bras, granny pantries, vit d for baby, wireless headset for hypnobirthing and aloe for recovery. I&#8217;m totally subscribing to diapers as well so I don&#8217;t have to go to the store to get them. 

Anyone feeling absolutely miserable...with the world? I have no patience for anyone right now and keep snapping at my kids. I need this baby out!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I sat tonight and paid attention and I'm pretty sure what I've been thinking are baby stretches are actually BH. So I feel silly haha. 

Then I had a BH/contraction that made me stop and wait for it to be over. Which is exciting cos maybe stuff is moving! I've told this kid he can arrive any time now. DH has 2 shifts left at work and I'm 1000000% done with being pregnant. GET. OUT. 

RnW I'm really snappy and miserable ATM. With everyone. Even DS is saying to me "mummy why are you saying that like you're angry with me" when I sort of tune out his babble and go yeah yeah yeah. I feel dreadful about it. 

We mostly finished packing our hospital bag tonight. Just last min stuff to put in, toiletries and such. We put together the baby chair and play mat. I'm going to deep clean my work surfaces tomorrow and set up my steriliser and prep machine. 

I wanna be ready for this lad to arrive on Friday. GET. OUTTTTT haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ITs so hard not to be snappy at this point... my 4 year old keeps telling me I need to calm down...

And my 2 year old has suddenly become fully TWO and NEVER STOPS WHINGING. It drives me mad! Being pregnant on top of that is quite a treat.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only one! I fell awful but can&#8217;t control myself. Dd was home with pink eye today which threw me right off and ds just keeps &#8216;poking the bear&#8217;. I sent a not so nice text to dh about the mess he&#8217;s made in the garage...I need to be alone. 
On a side note my mom paid for a cleaner to come and do a spring cleaning in my house and that makes me happy.


----------



## cheluzal

Well, I'm a stubborn mule, as is my son.
I didn't go in as things eventually settled down. I slept okay except for peeing too much.

OB says I'm more dehydrated than early labor. Bleh. I was so hopeful and holy cow--those were way more painful and different than anything I've felt. But child is settled in still.

Induction still on for next weekend (if friggin lady would call me-she's pissing me off royally).

Took off tomorrow just to relax. Trying to drink more. I hate water, I hate any form of it with any flavor and any trick you have. It's just boring and gross so this will be quite the challenge.


----------



## KittenLifter

Cheering you on with the hydration, chel! CHUG CHUG CHUG

Please forgive me if you've heard all this before, and ignore this if you're not in the mood for unsolicited advice, but things that have helped me care about drinking water when I was having a hard time giving a care:
* a lil pinch of salt (not enough to make it taste salty whatsoever, just a little little bit)
* a shake or two of cocktail bitters (any kind; had some ... walnut? ones recently and they made soda water taste like cream soda)
* changing the temperature
* turning all of it into tea (I try to do my water plain, but my acupuncturist months ago was like "green tea is also good!" sooooo)
* easy peasy lemon squeezy (there is plenty of water I hate until I put lemon in it)

Of course, I also live in a city with really nice tap water, and when I travel I become a total whinger about water, so.

Also! I remember our midwives saying something about a good bath being good for dehydration, too. I mean, since we can't have them properly hot or anything..."take a bath and down a bunch of water" is their first-line response to contractions earlier in pregnancy.


----------



## ChibiLena

So, no labor news yet but have been loosing pieces of plug since yesterday. &#128402; I am going in for another sweep tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib I've got another sweep tomorrow afternoon as well so maybe we'll get these babes out at the same time. GL mama!! That plug is so promising but it let me down haha... everytime I went to the bathroom I was like, YES! Lol. Having the sweeps that close should definitely do something.

How much are you guessing your LO weighs? I'm thinking 7lbs 10 if born in the next day or two!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kitten I've been all about the lemon water these past few days too. We have really good tap water though as well... but with the GD, not being able to drink basically anything else other than water, I am so sick of it haha.

Chel just keep hydrated any way you can. Popsicles even! If your blood sugars aren't an issue do fruit juice.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooo Chibi that's exciting about the plug. I lost mine right before going into labour with DS. Good luck with your second sweep! 

Chel, I don't think you have to be downing glasses of water. Anything to stay hydrated. Tea, fruit juice, decaf coffee. Heck even soda would be better than not at this stage. I've been drinking glasses and glasses of water and dilute juice (which I know you don't have in America and Canada. You should though, it's great) 

Reiko this bubba was estimated 7lb 7ozs at 36 weeks. So I'm expecting over 9lbs at this point. Low 9lbs. 

I did some stress cleaning in my kitchen last night and my lord I have hurt my belly. It's so sore this morning.


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck with the sweeps!!! Hopefully they will get things moving!! 
I too am rubbish st drinking water I just dont seem to remember to drink unless Im really thirsty!! 

I really do hate these last few weeks of pregnancy its torture!! 

I think I was losing some of my plug last night too it was very snotty like but didnt have blood in it but I googled it and not everyone has blood so Im taking it as a step in the right direction but not holding my breathe that it will lead to labour anytime soon! Ive got it in my mind I have Atleast 2 weeks left. &#128553;


----------



## ChibiLena

7.7lb last Saturday, so if he comes in the next few days it should be around that.

OMG, all I do is pee now. It's so annoying, and boring! 

Same here ricschick, snotty plug pieces but not bloody, but then possible colours apparently vary wildly.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 39weeks chi!!! 

Ive spent the last 2 hours cleaning
Feeling tired now and had a few sore bh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here&#8217;s to hoping you ladies losing your plugs will be in labour soon!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Viera! Beautiful baby girl and a lovely name too. I'm glad you are all ok now.

Sooo...who's going to be next?!

Good luck to all of you having signs of impending labour. 
I never lost any mucus plug with either of mine, last time I just remember needing the loo a lot and having niggles in the morning and contractions started that evening.

Strangely enough I am ok with this part of pregnancy, maybe baby has dropped down a bit as I can breathe easier now and am enjoying getting the last bits ready. Lots of baby bits are now washed and dried phew!! Looks like the weather is picking up from the end of this week so the sun always makes me happy!!

Oh yes my BH's also feel like baby is stretching but they are sometimes quite uncomfortable although nothing like a labour contraction.


----------



## ricschick

Im feeling fed up today! Im just sick of feeling like crap! I have no energy I ache from head to foot, but I still have to crack on with things and do the bloody school run. Just feel like crying today. Ignore me just feeling sorry for myself. &#128580;&#128532;


----------



## cheluzal

Hubby came to my last appointment and he and OB ganged up on me with the water, lol. Doc wants lots of water. Hubby is now the water warden with me. OB said tea in the morning only (I don't drink coffee) because it makes you pee and dehydrates you quicker.

I'm aiming for water during the work day (more) then I'm doing my juice and chocolate milk in the evening. I have to have flavor!

If only I could stop pooping with every pee. My bungie is so sore! :nope:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

ricschick said:


> Im feeling fed up today! Im just sick of feeling like crap! I have no energy I ache from head to foot, but I still have to crack on with things and do the bloody school run. Just feel like crying today. Ignore me just feeling sorry for myself. &#128580;&#128532;

Ricschick I feel your pain! This has been me for days except I want to scream instead of cry. Feel sorry for yourself, its ok! Dh told me I need to relax today, if looks could kill he would be dead let me tell you. 
Im hoping its a hormone shift and baby will be out any time! Any which way Im wrapping you in hugs!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yup Ricschick definitely the right time to be fed up lol. I find 37/38 to be the hardest because you&#8217;re so close but still could be so far!! Once you get close to 40 yeah you&#8217;re still fed up but it really will be any day so it&#8217;s not that long to wait!

I was really thinking something might happen last night... haha still pregnant this morning! Sweep in 6 hrs and I&#8217;m really hoping all our sex and epo has helped me dilate a decent amount so I&#8217;m not in prelabour anymore and she can stretch me close to active. I&#8217;m annoyed with the BH at night. The day they&#8217;re barely there and then I can lay there for hours at night wondering if they&#8217;ll pick up into the real thing. Ridiculous. 

Chib my last sweep made me pee like crazy with all the BH it gave me! I was up that night probably 10 times. GL today &#8212; how many hrs before your sweep? I&#8217;m no good with time zones. 

I honestly just can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;m still pregnant at 39+2. 9 days over my last baby! I&#8217;m so ready for this baby to be out!! I can&#8217;t wait to go into labour. At least my husband got his few days at work he needed to finish his project so he&#8217;ll be happy for the baby to come anytime now. I hope I don&#8217;t have the newbie Midwife today so I&#8217;ll get a more experienced &#8220;sweeper&#8221; XD

I know with my 2nd baby the mw did the most awesome sweep and she said my cervix was still posterior so she actually pulled it anterior and I&#8217;m wondering if that was the key rather than just stretching. Who knew you could do that!! That mw got really chronically ill (she&#8217;s only in her 30&#8217;s) and can&#8217;t work anymore. So sad. I will always remember she brought Dd2 into the world with her amazing sweep.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ReadynWaiting said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling fed up today! Im just sick of feeling like crap! I have no energy I ache from head to foot, but I still have to crack on with things and do the bloody school run. Just feel like crying today. Ignore me just feeling sorry for myself. &#128580;&#128532;
> 
> Ricschick I feel your pain! This has been me for days except I want to scream instead of cry. Feel sorry for yourself, its ok! Dh told me I need to relax today, if looks could kill he would be dead let me tell you.
> Im hoping its a hormone shift and baby will be out any time! Any which way Im wrapping you in hugs!!Click to expand...

Its got to be a labour hormone shift. I feel really close with all my prelabour symptoms and DH has never been this annoying to me in our entire lives together. Last night he was eating cereal and the way he was eating it I wanted to strangle him. I just sat staring at him with wide eyes it was soooo annoying!! Everything he does is so annoying!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So here&#8217;s what&#8217;s adding to my irritation is all of our family that is starting to call multiple times a day and a few keep saying &#8216;call us when things are happening&#8217; or &#8216;don&#8217;t forget to call&#8217;...seriously??!! Do they think we will just be swallowed up in to a vortex and forget about them all? 
Is this irrational of me? I feel like I&#8217;m losing my marbles!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ready that would be driving me MAD. Why do they need to know if anything is happening? Are they gunna come to the hospital and deliver the baby themselves?

The only person I'm telling when stuff happens is my friend who is looking after DS. No one else. Can't be doing with people blowing up my phone while I'm trying to give birth.


----------



## Agcam

Viera, she's absolutely beautiful. I'm so very happy for you! :) 

I'm 38 weeks today. Can't believe it. 

I hear all of you on the relatives. The only question everybody is asking now is whether anything is happening. It's sort of annoying. As if I would be on the phone or chat if labour had kicked off. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is moody. I sent DS to bed tonight without tucking him in....he took 20 minutes to change into his PJs and I completely lost patience. I feel terrible now :( 

RnW - I'd love a spring clean! 

Chel - can you have non-caffeine teas such as redbush, or other infusions? They shouldn't be dehydrating. The other thing I do is add a few (3-4) fresh mint leaves to a mug of boiling water and let them steep. I sweeten them with a touch of honey, if I'm in the mood. 

Reiko and Chib - Hope those sweeps work!
Good luck to everyone with impending labour signs. 
I didn't think I'd say this, but I hope LO holds on for a couple of weeks. DS1 has very helpfully brought home a virus, and I've caught it. I woke up with a sore throat this morning, and now my nose is runny, and it seems like it's really setting in. :dohh:
I hope I get over it before LO arrives - don't want to pass it on to a newborn!


----------



## ricschick

Thank you RnW Im feeling a bit better now!! See my husband doesnt annoy me but my god I could have killed the dog today and she werent really doing anything wrong &#129318;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039; Ive had zero patience today. 
Fx for the up coming sweeps!! If Im still pregnant at 40 weeks il be asking for one!!


----------



## cheluzal

I'm from the south. The only tea I can like is ice cold sweet tea, lol! I have picky taste buds, too, so sweet tea it is! I told hubs just now something is better than nothing. 

Finally got the call! Going in for induction Mother's Day night at 6:30pm. That's Sunday the 13th! 12 days and counting...so hopefully I'll have a baby on the 14th.

Of course the OB on call then is the one I've never met, but we scheduled a greet for this Thursday! Having a definitive timeline makes me happy, even though I'm miserable and wish it was sooner. I turn new weeks on the Friday so we had to wait until the weekend was over, arg.


----------



## Agcam

Can I just say that I'm really, really craving Pringles right now? We don't have any (or anything similar) at home. Hmph. 

Ricschick - I have an appointment this week. I'm planning to ask them to book a sweep when I hit 40 weeks. If they make a fuss, I'll do a bit of moaning and groaning about the SPD and hope it works.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Ready that would be driving me MAD. Why do they need to know if anything is happening? Are they gunna come to the hospital and deliver the baby themselves?
> 
> The only person I'm telling when stuff happens is my friend who is looking after DS. No one else. Can't be doing with people blowing up my phone while I'm trying to give birth.

I get people are excited but give me a break! Dh will be the deliverer of info. My phone will not be on me!


----------



## Agcam

ReadynWaiting said:


> I get people are excited but give me a break! Dh will be the deliverer of info. My phone will not be on me!

With DS, we didn't tell anybody that I was in labour. This time, we don't have a choice, and telling one person means that the word will spread.
The thing is, I can see them calling every now and then asking for an update. I'll find it mighty annoying if the phone keeps ringing (even if it isn't mine). I think I'll ask DH to put his phone on silent and ignore it. 

I know not everyone sees it this way, but labour is private to me and I'm not interested in people knowing just how far things have progressed. They can wait till the baby arrives.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I don't have time to read but a quick update - had my sweep, with the most experienced midwife yay! It hurt a bit more than last week. She said I will have some show and cramping for sure, and that the bag of waters is in between my cervix and the baby's head, so that when my water breaks baby's head will be right there and it will go very quickly from that point. Feeling a lot of pressure and thinking I should go for a walk? I dunno. Anyways, I'll be catching up with the posts later on today ladies xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Agcam I'm with you. Labour is a private thing for me. I'm not updating everyone every time someone looks up my lady bits. 
I didn't tell anyone I was in labour with DS, I had other stuff to focus on! My mum might have told family members and kept them updated when she nipped outside. I have no idea. I didn't ask. 

Personally I think it's really rude to be harassing mums to be, even if it's just "keep us informed" I think it smacks of entitlement and it's rude. Mama knows how long everyone has been waiting for baby, she's been waiting just as long. Leave her in peace to rest and get ready and give birth for goodness sake! 

Oooooo Reiko! Go go! Go for a walk, dtd, have a big curry. Go mama go! 

Been having plenty of BH and some period like cramps but nothing happening yet. Baby's head feel so so so low though. Something must be going on in there. Please let me be dilated on Friday. Pleeeeeease!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I totally agree! I think dh told people I was in labour with dd but I don&#8217;t know where my phone was or what he was doing during labour. Well he was by my side so I would say not on his phone. I imagine he must have told people when she arrived but I was pretty adamant that I didnt want visitors other than ds and our parents the first 24 hours. It will be much the same this go around. 
I just don&#8217;t remember being so annoyed with everyone asking me how I am and to keep them updated. I&#8217;m pregnant not brain dead! I don&#8217;t need to be told each conversation!!!
Reiko def walk! I went for a walk after my sweep with dd and went from a 3 to a 7 in 30 mins. Eeeek...I have everything crossed!!

Broken I hope things are starting for you!!


----------



## cheluzal

We're telling no one induction date or anything until after he's born.

Gah, in severe pain again. So much painful cramping and baby feels so low and it's tingling in my butt. I've been drinking water all day and my urine was clear--how can it be dehydration?! Will he wait until the 13th?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready family and friends are sort of doing the same thing to me in a kind way... theyre all saying you know you can call me to watch the girls when you go into labour/call me if you need anything etc. So similar but sneakily ;)

AGcam one of my friends is a NICU nurse and she has so many stories of women going into labour right after theyve kicked a bug. I know for me I had pneumonia up until a few days before going into labour! I think our bodies know to keep them inside until our immune systems can handle delivery and wont pass anything onto them!

Im not hopeful on the sweep ladies. Went for a walk this afternoon. No cramping or even any plug showing up. I think my cervix is ready to go I just need to actually have some contractions to get things going and my body isnt ready for that yet?? But maybe overnight I will since thats when my BH have been happening. We will Dtd tonight too even though I really dont feel like it haha XD

Chel I really hope your babe comes any day now. Youre almost 38 weeks hell be in awesome shape from this point so it sucks youre waiting in so much pain mama!!!


----------



## cheluzal

OMG!!!!!
It's 2:15am my time and we just got back from L&D.
Ladies, I cannot believe the excruciating pain I was in since around 9:30ish. It kept getting wore and closer together. It wasn't in belly but all in lower abdomen. Honestly, the pain felt like my kidney stone did but in the front, like dragon claws were ripping it apart with every movement.

Of course not even dilated anything, argggg....given only 2 Percocet (finally kicking in so I can sleep) and just told to take hot baths and Tylenol every 4 hours. They'll admit me when I'm 3cm.

How in sam hades am I to deal with this pain for possibly days on end?!?! Work is screwed up, and it's every 3-10 minutes. I'm going to cry if I can't dilate quickly! See OB Thursday morning again. :cry:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel that&#8217;s awful. Did they tell you prodromal labour!? It sounds terrible. How are all those contractions not dilating you!?! 

Afm, no show, no contractions and my sweep was 9 hrs ago :/


----------



## ChibiLena

I am so sorry Chel, my first labor was very similar, with long early labor. Try to rest up (easier said than done!) and try to eat what you feel comfortable with. Taking Tylenol is also a good idea when it takes so long. Everything that keeps you from being too exhausted in the end. Staying on all fours or leaning forward on a gymnastics ball or similar to keep baby in a good position is also good.


----------



## ChibiLena

Nothing to report here as well Reiko...had my second sweep this morning and cervix was high and posterior! Ugh, so annoying. Baby boy had moved his head of my cervix, which I know happens with second babies a lot but come on! So I have been walking literally the whole day until now (it's 14:30pm here) and nothing to show for it but a few BH. Will have another sweep on Friday.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry ladies that things aren&#8217;t progressing. I was so hoping to hear some baby news this am. 
I have my sweep in 7 hours but with little to no signs of anything and you ladies already having a sweep with no progression I&#8217;m going in with little expectation of baby coming out today or tomorrow.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh no reiko sorry it seems nothing is happening!! Hopefully your waters might break! 

Cheluzal go back if the pain becomes unbearable !! Hopefully it wont be too much longer. 
RnW hopefully your sweep will work!! 

Nothing to report here, just been trying to keep busy today because if I sit down too long I get sleepy and then i feel like crap! I unpacked babies bottles and milk and made space for them in the cupboard, went and bought her formula for the hospital and the last couple of toiletries I needed for my bag, dh cleaned the carpets at the weekend and had my car cleaned so thats all ready for her. 
Now it being bank holiday on Monday we would normally go down the caravan for the weekend but il be 38 weeks and I dont no weather to risk it or not!! Its an hour and a half from home!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh FFS you guys absolutely nothing happened overnight. This baby is in there for a few more days I guess. At least it&#8217;s sunny here so we&#8217;ll be out and about keeping busy for the rest of the week. Looks like these sweeps are useless for me this time around. Hopefully you other ladies have better luck than me with the ones you have coming up. Chib that&#8217;s great you&#8217;ve got a few sweeps in a row so they&#8217;ll be more effective. My mw just offer them at your regular weekly app so I&#8217;ll have to wait until 40+1 for another. 

Ricschick sorry you&#8217;re missing a holiday because you&#8217;re pregnant! That sounds really lovely right about now, I could use a little vacation!! I would probably go and risk having the baby in the caravan at this point I&#8217;m so tired of waiting for her lol XD

I&#8217;m second guessing my mw saying I won&#8217;t go overdue. I&#8217;ve never had my water break before and I feel like that&#8217;s preventing me from going into labour. First it was broken by the dr a few hrs before my dd was born and second it didn&#8217;t break till she was on her way out... there&#8217;s nothing you can do to cause your water to break is there? Like natural supplements or whatever?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

RnW good luck with your sweep! Maybe you'll be the one that gets things going. 

Ricschick I probably wouldn't risk it, an hour and a half is a long way and do you really wanna have to pack all your hospital stuff on top of your holiday stuff. It's half term in a few weeks, and you'll have a bubba then. 

Reiko I'm so sorry your sweeps aren't working. You must be so frustrated. There's nothing to force your waters to break apart from the hospital doing it as far as I know. How long will they let you go before they offer induction? 

My uk ladies, I'm still waiting for an appointment to see my consultant next Tuesday. So looks like I'm going to have to ring and chase that. I'm getting that app on the 8th though. He promised me I would see him and they would book me in. It's happening. 
Don't you love the NHS appointment system though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

SO our mw do induction at 10 days past due. 

That being said, my legs are excruciating this morning like I&#8217;ve done a crazy workout, my low back is hurting and I&#8217;ve had some shoe after my shower this morning so I guess there are a few signs the sweep did something... they say 48 hrs right so maybe I was rushing it a bit.


----------



## cheluzal

Percocet helped me sleep some, and sleep in.
They said "possible prelabor" but I worry baby is on a nerve and it's just something stupid like that. My abdomen feels shredded, like the bowels and intestines are riddled with infection or disease; a bit different than regular cramping. That's what scares me. I'm sure it's just tenderness from chronic contracting for 3 weeks, but dang...

It's sore now and I cannot bend forward to save my life. Trying to eat and just lie around, praying something happens before 11 days...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick I would feel the same as you being so far from home. Are your labour&#8217;s quick?

Chel-the pain sounds crappy!

Reiko-again I have everything crossed things are happening. 

Chibi hopefully your 2nd sweep will get things moving. 

Afm no sweep today. My primary MW who plans to be at the birth regardless of being on call or not is expecting a birth tonight so she didn&#8217;t want a sweep done in case she can&#8217;t make it to me. I&#8217;m super disappointed but not much I can do. I did have the MW check my cervix and it is still closed and fairly long. :( They will call me tomorrow to hopefully do a sweep Friday or on the wknd which will then become every few days untillabour starts. I do have an U/S booked for Mon just to check on things and will have weekly until baby comes. 
I totally get your disappointment when you think baby will be here and shit happens and baby is staying put! So frustrating.


----------



## ricschick

Not massively quick no my quickest was with joanie which was 6 hours after they had broke my waters. I just dont no if I should risk it!!?? 

RnW omg that is so frustrating I would be so disappointed too!! Hopefully they can do it Friday tho!! 

Fx reiko!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AW Ready that&#8217;s not the nicest thing to hear, a no because your mw isn&#8217;t wanting to deliver tonight!! Bit selfish lol, doesn&#8217;t she know how desperate we are to get them out at this point ha ha! But still least if you&#8217;re long and closed it&#8217;s likely it wouldn&#8217;t be tonight anyways so that would make me feel better. 

I&#8217;ve had a nap and now all the things seemed to stop so maybe they&#8217;ll pick up in the middle of the night, which is about 10 hrs from now. Going to take my girls to the park this afternoon and try and tidy the house and not expect anything for a few more days :)


----------



## yazzy

Chel...I hope that pain eases up, sounds different than labour pains but everyone is different so who knows?!

Rics...if it was me I would go as it's not that far away and as long as you make a note of the nearest hospital I'm sure you'll be fine. 

All these sweeps...I'm sure there will be babies soon &#128513;

I'm officially 37 weeks today...I might up my rlt capsules and just hope I don't go overdue. I have a consultant appointment and scan tomorrow to check babies size, then if they are happy they will sign me back to the midwives.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GL yazzy! Assuming you would prefer midwifery care vs consultant?

Ricschick do whatever will be more relaxing for you! If you&#8217;re going to stress about being away from your home hospital that won&#8217;t be helpful!! We went away at 37 weeks with my first and I was paranoid the whole time. Brought my hospital bag and all that... was induced at 41 weeks so it wasn&#8217;t necessary for me to stress and it ruined the vacation anyways worrying about going into labour haha. (As long as there IS a hospital around at least!)


----------



## ChibiLena

So lost big piece of plug this morning (the rest?!) and have had some painful contractions since then but nothing near regular or long enough. ...I sincerely forgot how much they hurt. Why did I want to speed this process up again? On the bright side, I am not having back labor this time. &#128402;


----------



## cheluzal

It's very scary and weird. I'm sure it's "normal" but I hate being bedridden and incapacitated by it. I took off today until Monday at least. Hope I can make some days next week. Next Friday was my last day.

With my luck, I have determined that this dude won't be budging until the induction on the 13th. Tylenol and lying down are helping. I sat in recliner to eat and it started up again. I spent all of yesterday there so I think my sitting angle might have nudged him. Trying to rock on all 4's and hubs is buying a yoga ball tomorrow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chib I havent had a real deal contraction yet!! Eek! Not looking forward to it but it doesnt last too long! How long did you labour with painful contractions last time?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Go chib go!!!


----------



## KittenLifter

Ohhh all these sweeps and almost-happenings! All quiet over here, which is fine by me...was hoping to have at least a few days to just do as I please, and looks like I'm going to get them. Walked a ton today, wrote more thank-yous, met up with a coworker (I rarely see any of them, so it's always a fun treat), did a massive load of laundry (all towels and washcloths!).


----------



## ChibiLena

Update: Contractions are still here, around 10min. apart and painful but I can breath through them OK. Not getting any stronger or closer together yet so I am staying put for now (and having lunch, haha) Just washed a bunch of molton blankets in a panic though as they were smelly from staying in the drawer so long...and just started packing baby's bag. I am so unprepared...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooooo Chibi go mama go! This could be it! 

I got up this morning to find bubbas head is no longer super low and painful. Awesome. He's probably moved back up. My small dude, the exit is down there, get back in place! 

Hubs last shift before he goes on leave today. It's a 14 hour-er, with the possibility of an extra 10+ hours at work on call. So I might not see him until tomorrow morning. 

It should be my last school run too, but DS has come down with a bug. Poor kid. So we're gunna have a movie day and relax.


----------



## ricschick

Oh chi how exciting!!!! Fx youll have your baby today!!!! 

Ahh hope he feels better broken!! The kids school is closed today for polling day so Im chilling out not having to do the school run until Tuesday!! Woohoo!! Still dont no what to do this weekend &#129318;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## Agcam

Go, Chib! Hope this is it :)

Chel - I hope you're feeling better. 

Reiko and everyone else - hope things start to move for you. 

Broken - hope your little man starts to feel better soon. 

We're all still sick here, with whatever virus is going around. I do hope she stays in until we're better. 

I had my 38 week midwife appointment today. She said that they don't offer sweeps until 41 weeks, and you can only have two sweeps in total. If nothing happens, they induce around 12 days past due date. 
I had 3 sweeps with DS. She seemed rather surprised at that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agcam it is interesting the different practices around the world. Our MWs are more about informed choices and supporting the mother through them. Did your MW tell you the reason they wait and only do 2? 
Sorry you are all sick, I hope it passes soon. 

Broken sorry your little guy is under the weather. I hope he feels better soon. 

I&#8217;m feeling rage-y again today! I did read that the mood swings can be an indicator that labour is approaching but this has been days worth of it!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

He's feeling better this afternoon! Big relief as he's been sick since Tuesday night. Happy mama over here. 

Raging human though, it's the first nice day for about a week where I live. Everyone has washing on the line outside. Some absolute genius has decided to have a fire somewhere. At 3pm. On a spring day. When everyone has washing out. 
So I've had to rush out, bring it all in even though some of it isn't dry to get it away from the smoke smell. I succeeded but my actual house smells of smoke. 
Basically I'm just an angry human. Why are people so selfish. Wait until tonight when people have brought washing in before you light fires for goodness sake! I'm pretty sure there are bylaws about this.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ahhh Chib that sounds soo promisiing!!  I hope you&#8217;ve had that little darling already!!!

Broken sorry your little guy doesn&#8217;t seem to get where to head. I feel the same with this little girl lol!! Like we need the pressure from your heads to help dilate!!

I&#8217;m seriously considering EPO vaginally because I&#8217;ve heard it helps break waters... but it seems so sketchy. Things will go better if I wait for the natural timing but I really do not want to go overdue. I woke up at 3am and I was so pissed that I wasn&#8217;t in labour. I felt like total crap yesterday from that sweep and for absolutely nothing to come of it. Nauseous all day, sore back and legs all day. I cannot believe it didn&#8217;t put me into labour last night. Just totally ticked off over here!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

And I&#8217;ve got the texts coming in... my MIL &#8220;want to have a baby tonight&#8221; and &#8220;I want her to be born on the weekend&#8221; and my sister this morning &#8220;still pregnant?&#8221;

ARRRRRGGGGGGGG


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko I would blow a gasket! Luckily all the in laws texted dh yesterday. I would have lost my shit. As for the EPO I&#8217;ve read a few things on it and the negative is higher risk of intervention and hemorrhage. It deterred me from using it. 

Broken what could they possibly be burning during the day, during the week?? That&#8217;s annoying. We&#8217;ve had so many gloomy days for months that it is adding to my misery. Yesterday was beautiful but today it&#8217;s back to gray and cloudy!!! I&#8217;m sick of it. 
I&#8217;m also sick of dh opening his mouth and saying stupid stuff. I don&#8217;t know if he thinks he&#8217;s being funny or what but the other night he asked if I was still irritable and so I said ( very matter of fact) that I have this uncontrollable urge to rip his face off!! Bahahaha...his response? &#8216;Oh, well that&#8217;s not good!&#8217;


----------



## cheluzal

Feeling much better today, just serious tight. A tiny tiny smidgen of brown on pantyliner but I think it's residual from the two nurses with the world's shortest fingers. 

Just met OB who will deliver. I like her! She just got back from maternity leave, is younger, and is very patient with labor and avoiding a c-section. She'll let me eat breakfast the morning after Cervadil starts, and I felt good about her plan and approach.

Breast pump should be in any day now. Baby looks good. 10 days and counting!

I did the EPO the evening we went to the hospital so hubs won't let me take it anymore, just in case it caused me that painful reaction. I'm going to sit/bounce on yoga ball and pray my body dilates by date or with Cervadil help.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooooo Reiko I would be fuming. I would have text your MIL back and advised her to have her own baby and then she can try and pick when it arrives. Omg I'm so angry on your behalf. Ooooooo. Want me to tell your in laws where to go!?

I'm lucky in so far as no one is harassing us. But then everyone has "the plan" and knows nothing is likely to happen before tomorrow at the earliest. If they do start (unlikely, since they don't really care and I'm in pretty much constant contact with the ones that do care) I will be sending snappy msgs back and ignoring calls. I don't give a toss who's feefees get hurt. Leave the pregnant lady alone! 

Ready I have no idea what they would want to burn. It absolutely enraged me though. I'm so glad there was no baby stuff, it was everyday washing. If it was baby stuff I would have had to re wash it all and I might have found the neighbour and choked them. 

Irritable you say? Me? Nahhhh *eyeroll* 

My DH keeps coming out with stupid stuff as well. I'm trying really hard not to tell him to eff off tbh. He means well but shuttttt uppppp about stuff you know nothing about. 
He seems to think once baby is out all my pain will magically disappear. And yes lots of it will, but I'll get a lot of new pains from yknow... pushing out a child! 

Ugh I'm a grump. I want this kid out.


----------



## yazzy

Back from my growth scan, baby is around 50th centile so all ok there but now they are saying the fluid is measuring higher end, consultant wasn't too worried but because it was noted I have to go back next week for another check. Just want this baby out safely now! The consultant said if I have labour pains or think my waters have gone I need to go straight in because with slightly higher fluid levels baby can be unstable and an arm or the cord could get in the way...argh don't want to think about scary stuff happening!

Chib...eeek maybe not long until you meet your baby, so exciting.

I think whatever we do they just come when they are ready. I don't mind if I had a sweep but don't think i'll try much else as I want my body to start off when it is ready.


----------



## ricschick

I hate the stupid comments people make like yesterday mil came over she did a bit of cooking ( and left a mess) and as she was leaving said  dont have baby tonight Im tired!! I could have punched her!! Oh yes of course mil il keep her in because YOUR TIRED jeez!!!! 
I too am on the irritated spectrum!! And feel fed up it feels like forever until I have this baby!! Im so sore too I walked to the post office this afternoon and I felt sooo crampy and sore and its only at the end of the street!! 
I might just go to the caravan because if I sit indoors all weekend waiting for something to happen its gonna give me the ump!!


----------



## Geebug x

Thought I would check in to see how things are and if any of these naughty babies have made an appearance yet!! 

I&#8217;m 38 and 1 day and just starting to have a clear snotty discharge today - it&#8217;s always been watery or milky up till this point so hoping somethings happening!!

Feel like I&#8217;m still in for a long old wait yet!

Sending love to all xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my. Missed a call from my MIL this morning and when I texted her back a few hrs later apologizing for missing her call she said &#8220;just checking in&#8221;. HONESTLY DOES SHE THINK I WILL NOT TELL HER WHEN THE BABY IS BORN. 

Ricschick I hate those &#8220;don&#8217;t have the baby yet&#8221; comments they&#8217;re awful. Like I don&#8217;t know if people are trying to be funny. My sister is a nurse and is like, don&#8217;t have the baby while I&#8217;m on my set of nights. I&#8217;m like, I don&#8217;t care what you&#8217;re doing, it&#8217;s not your baby, it&#8217;s definitely not about you at all!!

Lost a decent amount of plug today so that&#8217;s at least something!


----------



## cheluzal

More browner/tan discharge on liner. Could be from cervical check...could it be something else? It's not mucusy. 

38 weeks! 9 days left!

Is a "membrane sweep" something they do in America? No one has mentioned it or anyone I know had one...


----------



## ChibiLena

Baby boy Magnus was born yesterday at 17:20pm. 3.5kg, 50cm. :) :) :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

CHIB!!! That's amazing! Congrats mama xx Hope you are doing well and it was a fantastic labour!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chibi congratulations!! Our first May boy!! Hope you're doing well. <3


----------



## ricschick

Ahhh congratulations chi!!!! So happy for you!!! Cant wait to hear about it and see pics!!!! Xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Chibi! I hope you both are doing well and I LOVE his name <3


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Still no appointment for Tuesday. Rang up and chased, got told clinic was completely booked up. So I said well it's to book and induction and now she's gunna email someone and try and get me an appointment. So yeah. No idea what's happening now. 

God I all need is the midwife to refuse to do my sweep today and hubs might as well go back to bloody work next week ffs.


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Chib...fab news!!!


----------



## ricschick

Useless arnt they broken!! Hopefully youll have a sweep and there will be no need for induction!! 

Hows everyone feeling? 

Ive decided to go to the caravan! If I go into labour ( which I doubt) then il assess getting home and if I think I cant il go to the local hospital. If I sit at home waiting for it to happen il just have the ump so Im going to sit in the sun all weekend instead &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My fab midwife has saved the day!! She came for a home visit without knowing I was due a sweep so didn't have any sweep kit with her. 

So she's arranged for me to go into clinic today and have my sweep this afternoon. Then she's gunna see me herself on Tuesday, do my 2nd sweep and contact the registrar to book my induction herself. She's so flipping amazing!! 

Honestly when she said she couldn't do a sweep I could have cried. She was going to come back this weekend and do it, but we managed to sort hospital for this afternoon. 

So I'm going to go hosp, walk around the town until I can't walk anymore then come home and dtd. Fingers so crossed it gets this baby out this weekend. 

She did say he's nice and low, but not engaged, which is what I expected. 

Ricschick I don't blame you going, I'd probably hide at home. But I agree with you sitting and waiting for stuff to happen is just gunna put you in a grumpy mood. Might as well go and have a nice weekend.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

cheluzal said:


> More browner/tan discharge on liner. Could be from cervical check...could it be something else? It's not mucusy.
> 
> 38 weeks! 9 days left!
> 
> Is a "membrane sweep" something they do in America? No one has mentioned it or anyone I know had one...

Chel in the uk we call it a stretch and sweep. Is that more familiar?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken I&#8217;m glad your MW is getting stuff done! I hope things get moving for you. 

Ricschick sitting in the sun sounds like the perfect medicine. 

Chel in the states everyone is most commonly looked after by OBs who are more likely to use medical induction rather than sweeps or taking a more &#8216;natural&#8217; approach. In saying that, I had never heard of it until I had my dd and didn&#8217;t know anyone that had it done. Once I had it and talked to people about it I found that several people had but they just didn&#8217;t mention it prior to. 

So I&#8217;ve been having more BH or mild contractions. Yesterday I had more intense acupuncture, went for a long walk, rolled in my ball amd had dh hit some &#8216;points&#8217; in my feet to stimulate things. Bowels are moving freely this am and I&#8217;m starting my ticture from the ND today. I&#8217;m so damn uncomfortable and irritable, I just want this baby girl to join us ASAP.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats Viera and Chibi!

Cheluzal-In the states they refer to it as "stripping the membranes." My OB offered to do it for me last time, but usually I don't think they offer it until you're due or overdue. I think if they offer it to me I'm going to accept it this time; last time I refused and ended up having to get induced. 

I'm feeling like this baby is never going to come. This surprised me, but my OB told me that since I went to 41+2 with baby #1, that I would probably go overdue again this time. I thought they weren't supposed to make predictions like that! anyway, I'm really hoping I don't go overdue again. My goal date would be 5/17 because that'll work out best for my maternity leave.

Feeling irritable also, oh my goodness. But thankfully I've only had ONE person ask me if I was in labor yet. Once the questions start increasing towards the end I'm probably going to be downright snotty, lol.


----------



## cheluzal

Never heard it mentioned at all by anyone. Since I'm being induced at 39 (9 days!) I will have the Cervadil et al to get things going. Thanks, all.


Babies coming! How exciting. Can't wait to see pics.

Feeling much better but oh so uncomfortable. My days are mixed up being off work most of the week.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Good for you Ricschick. You will have such a lovely time!! Much better than sitting at home. I wish I had something to keep my mind off of being pregnant. I legitimately wish I could go on vacation right now!!

This baby is taking forever. Im so sick of being pregnant and am getting to the angry point when I wake up every morning with no labour. I want to hide away in a hole, I hate being overdue so much but if I have my baby any later than Saturday morning that totally shortens the time DH can be home... so if I dont have the baby by Saturday morning then I dont want her until Wednesday night. But then Ill be 3 days over due and just angry as heck. I wish I hadnt told anyone my actual due date because now everyone will be texting. And I swear its this bag of waters below her head thats keeping me from going into labour. 

I feel absolutely miserable and have for a week. Severe nausea every time I eat, so uncomfortable when trying to sleep. Sore body and boobs and everyone is getting completely on my nerves. 

Sorry for the moan, wow I feel so pissed off!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko you are singing my song! I really hope she comes soon for you. 

MW is coming in a of couple hours to do a sweep. I started my tincture from the ND (absolutely disgusting) and hoping the combo will set things in to motion.


----------



## ricschick

Thank goodness broken! Glad it all worked out!!! 
Reiko I really feel for you!! I hope baby comes soon for you!!!! Big hugs to you!! 
I think il end up going over I just have a feeling!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Back from my sweep. Midwife said it was a good sweep, she was able to get a finger in my cervix and give everything a good sweep round. She's written in my notes that my cervix is anterior and soft, baby is at -2 station. 
I went for a walk for a about an hour afterwards around town, and me and hubs are gunna dtd when DS goes to bed haha. 

I feel pretty crampy, like period cramps so I'm really hoping this kicks everything off. 

I'm so sorry people are miserable and uncomfortable. I'm with you all there. This end bit is such a long slog and it feels like we're going to be pregnant forever doesn't it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken that all sounds so promising!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BROKen that sounds really promising!! I think anterior cervix is good for labour right!? If you&#8217;re crampy already I&#8217;d definitely say that&#8217;s a good sign too!!

More poops over here... oh dear I hope this doesn&#8217;t last long. Nausea and poops are not a fun way to spend your last few pregnant days blah.


----------



## ricschick

Broken all sounds promising!! Fx!!! 
Good signs for you too reiko!!! Fx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Poops are good Reiko, body is cleaning out!!! Nausea not so fun though. 

Well I had my sweep and MW said cervix is now anterior and has softened. Lots of bloody show and what I guess is some of my mucous plug. Just went for a walk and having some mild contractions. Now back and bouncing on my ball. I have a lot of mild pressure as well both on bladder and bum. I so hope I can get this baby out this weekend. She said she would be back Sunday to do another if I&#8217;m still pregnant.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Anterior is the position the cervix needs to be in for labour Reiko. So it's a good sign! 

I've had a couple of what I think are actual contractions. Wave like feeling of intensity, rock hard bump, period pain and back pain. Not super painful yet, but I'm definitely noticing them. 

Gunna go dtd and see if that moves anything along. I've had no show or anything, no bleeding after the sweep either. Baby is SUPER active though, I hope he's wriggling down where he needs to be. 

Ready is right Reiko, poops are good. Body is clearing everything out. Fx something happens soon for you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready that sounds really good too! Maybe you and broken will be having babies tonight or tomorrow!!!

After the poops I had a bunch of show and now I'm cramping the slightest... not sure if I should call DH to come home from work in case things pick up, he's 90 mins away... eek. It's probably nothing though so I'll wait a few hrs unless things start to get going sooner.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh and broken you wanted a May the 4th baby too didn&#8217;t you!! How many hrs do you have left before you miss it!?


----------



## cheluzal

I've been pooping for over a week. I can't pee without a poo now, even all through the night. It's exhausting, not doing anything for my cervix, and my bungie is sore. I also hate when the lady front burns after a pee for a bit...might break open my perineum spray from my hospital bag.

Tan discharge is getting more prominent in my liner. Could it still be from Tuesday's cervix check? Weird.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko that all sounds like things are moving along.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

3 and a half hours Reiko. I don't think it's gunna happen haha. Hopefully you'll be calling your DH soon though! Crmaping is good! 

Chel is the discharge thick or snotty? It could be your plug coming away in bits instead of all at once.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw we&#8217;ve got 11 more hrs of the 4th here :) you never know but yeah 3 hrs maybe not ha.


----------



## VieraSky

Congrats chibi!!!! Can't wait to see pictures xx


----------



## ricschick

All sounding good girls!!! You watch you will all have your babies and il be the only one left!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

It's the morning of the 5th. No baby. Everything bloody stopped last night! I had a few hours of strong cramps, lost a bit of my plug. Then everything bloody stopped over night. 

Feels like baby has moved back out of my pelvis again. Grrrrr. 

I'm going to spend the day resting. Baby will come when he's ready. And it's only a couple more days til my next sweep. 

Ricschick ofc you won't be the only one left. I'm sure there's ladies due after you. Besides you've gone away this weekend, what better way to guarantee Sod's law means it'll happen while you're away lol!


----------



## yazzy

Rics...don't worry I'm after you, this baby isn't due until the 23rd and the earliest mine have arrived is the day before their due date. 

I'm just waiting til Thursday when I get another scan and am sooo hoping it shows my fluid levels have decreased.


----------



## ricschick

Oh no broken thought I might come on this morning to find babies!! But your right baby will come when hes ready try and have a chilled out day Ive actually heard the more relaxed you are the more likely baby will come ( dont no how true that is tho lol) xx 

Good luck at your scan yazzy will they induce you if your fluid is still high? Xx 

How you reiko? Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Baby born! Summer Anne 7lb6oz at 12:22am May 5, born at home!!

She&#8217;s so stinking cute. Mw timed active labour at 2hr16min and 6 mins pushing but it was the hardest 2 hrs of my life!!! So glad she&#8217;s here!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ahhhhh, congratulations Reiko!!!!! Not far off the 90mins mark that you thought. I hope you are both doing well? 

Broken I&#8217;m in the same boat, everything has tapered off. I&#8217;ve just been trying to get sleep. I have another sweep tomorrow so hopefully that helps. Trying not to feel disappointed and going with the flow (I don&#8217;t do it well lol).


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Chel is the discharge thick or snotty? It could be your plug coming away in bits instead of all at once.

Nah...not at all.
----------------------------------

Another baby! Congrats! Show pics!


I'm so on the [chill out and let baby come when it comes] bandwagon. I'm not doing anything to help it. In fact, I want to make it to work next week so my leave works out better and I can get a smidgen more money before stopping work until January. 

Still with BH but nothing too bad. Jut resting and kind of bored.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ahhhh Reiko congratulations!! Did your DH make it home in time and everything?

Can't wait to see pics from you and Chibi! 

Ready it's so frustrating isn't it. Everyone seems to be having babies after a second sweep though, so maybe tomorrow is your day! 

I'm just resting today, I'm not trying anything to get baby out. I'm still having random cramps but it is what it is.


----------



## hope2bmother

Massive congratulations to Chi and Reiko! I can&#8217;t wait to see pics! 

Chel, sorry you have been having a hellish time, hope you&#8217;re continuing to feel better. 

I hope all you mamas getting sweeps see the results soon! 

I stayed at work until almost 10 pm last night getting everything ready for the resident doctors who will have to run the service without me while I&#8217;m on maternity leave. I worked 14+ hours yesterday, so this bub had better come this weekend or by early Monday or I will seriously cry. I&#8217;m done being pregnant and just want baby safely in my arms, but know baby has to decide when the time is right. I&#8217;ve also just had intermittent nausea, some loose, but not frequent stool (sorry, tmi). On Monday I lost a chunk of mucus plug with a tiny bit of blood, and I&#8217;ve had a bunch of prodromal labor. Just getting over a horrible cold, so I hope that means I&#8217;ll go into labor soon. I&#8217;m so frustrated that it hasn&#8217;t progressed and today is the due date! Uuuuuggggh! I am also in the grumpy boat. Everything irks me and please, no one ask about labor or tell me bub won&#8217;t be born for a few days yet. Meh.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hope it sounds like things are moving. I have my fx&#8217;d for you. 

Broken frustration is def there but not much we can do really. I have the slightest cramping every so often as well but nothing like yesterday. Dh just took dd to a bday party so I think I might catch a nap. I was up from 4:30-6:15am for no good reason and now just feel draggy. 
It&#8217;s sunny and nice out so maybe I&#8217;ll do some raking later if my body allows.


----------



## ricschick

Oh congratulations reiko!!! Im so pleased for you!!! Xxx


----------



## emzywemzy83

Oh my god I am the worst thread host in the whole world haha So sorry I've not been around to update the first post!! What with working full time, plus uni and two kids I've just had no bloody time to get on the laptop to come on here (it's rubbish on my phone). I need a smacked bum haha I promise I will update- I think it'll be easier if people PM me with their updates? Or would you prefer a new one set up under the parenting section once everyone has had their babies? (although I'd recommend that someone else does this given that I'm totally crap at updating!!) 

As for me, I ended up with an April baby! I went for a routine growth scan at 37+2 and they picked up a problem with the blood flow through the cord, so I ended up being induced that night! Jessica Rose was born on 26th April weighing 7lb 6oz- this was also my 35th birthday, so I now share my birthday with her! I'll paste my birth story below for those that are interested :) 

I was due to go for a growth scan at 38 weeks (I was having extra scans due to high BMI) but at my midwife appointment at 37 weeks, the midwife brought the scan forward as my bump measurement had only grown 1cm in 2 weeks. Baby had always measured big so she wasn't worried but she wanted to check if the growth had dropped off. So off I went for the scan at 37+2 not expecting much, but they picked up a problem with the blood flow through the cord. The sonographer said it probably isn't a problem and spouted off some medical jargon but said to see the doctor for a review anyway. Baby's growth had tailed off a little too, but she said not so much that they'd be worried. So we waited to see the doctor who eventually casually strolled over with my notes and said baby's growth had slowed and there was a problem with the blood flow, so that's why we are inducing you... I was like what?! When?! He said it needed to be asap so I was told to go home, gather my things and come back that night to be induced. Having never been induced before I was apprehensive but happy that they'd picked up the problem before it affected baby too much. It was also my birthday the day after, so I was wondering if we would share a birthday! So we went home, faffed about getting stuff together, got a shower, sorted a sleepover for the kids and went back to hospital for around 7.30pm.

The pessary was put in around 9.00pm and I was told my cervix was completely closed so I would likely need another 24 hours later, so to get some sleep. Hubby went home with instructions to be near his phone! About half an hour later I started with strong period pains that were coming regularly. I tried to ignore them and sleep but I got a constant, awful cramp feeling in my bum that was excruciating! It felt like when you get a bad cramp in your calf but it wouldn't go away. I called the midwife and asked for some paracetamol probably around 12pm, she put me on the monitor and could see I was getting strong contractions close together already. She examined me and said I was 1-2 cm but they needed to keep an eye on it, as I shouldn't be getting such strong pains close together like that so soon. Time is a bit of a blur from here! I went to and from the toilet as I felt desperate for a wee but nothing would come out. I couldn't lay on the bed as the cramp in my bum was absolutely killing me, it was worse than the contraction pain by far. A student midwife examined me again at some point (I think it must have been around 2.30am) and said I was still about 1-2cm but she was wondering if they might be able to break my waters to get things going. Another midwife came in around 3am followed by a doctor and said that baby was looking a little unhappy with the constant contractions and so they were taking the pessary out and would take me down to delivery to get an injection to slow the contractions and keep an eye on me.

I called hubby to come in and waddled down to delivery suite. Got the injection to slow the contractions which did naff all! Was still contracting every few minutes but they were manageable and I didn't want any pain relief at that point. I was given fluids through a drip for some reason, not sure why, I think my heart rate was up a little. I was strapped on the monitor but they kept struggling to monitor baby's heartbeat, so they took the decision to break my waters and put a clip on babies head to better monitor her. I was still desperate for a wee but couldn't go, so the midwife emptied my bladder with a catheter thing and then broke my waters and put the clip on baby's head. I was around 4cm by this point. This was about 5.30am.

Contractions started coming thick and fast after that, the midwife said it wouldn't be long and baby would be here! The midwife asked if I minded if a student midwife assisted and I said not at all, so she came in too. I was in loads of intense pain from this point, got on the gas and air and nearly bit the bloody thing off haha I was asking for an epidural at one point and they were laughing saying it's too late for that! hubby kept saying "she really doesn't want one" and he was right, I really didn't! I was feeling the urge to push around 6.30am and literally couldn't help it. I was examined and there was still a bit of cervix but the midwives said I'd probably push it away, especially with it being my third baby. She said baby was back to back and that can make you have the urge to push too soon sometimes. So I pushed (involuntarily) for about half an hour, she kept coming down and sliding back up. I was getting really tired at this point, I literally felt like I had no energy whatsoever and couldn't move! They tilted the bed so it was like a chair with my bum down and put my legs in stirrups- something my physio said was an absolute no no due to my PGP, but there wasn't much of a choice! The midwives were absolutely wonderful, there was an older lady who held my hand and stroked my hair all the way through pushing, they were so encouraging and just fabulous. There was another experienced midwife supervising the student and she was fantastic too. She examined me regularly and at some point said I was fully dilated and so I'd pushed the cervix away. I had to push so so hard, I don't remember it being that hard with my other two, but then they were the right way around by this point (DD1 was back to back but turned during labour). I howled and howled, much noisier than I was in labour with my other two! haha Eventually her head came out, quickly followed by the rest of her. Hubby said it was weird watching her come out face up, he said it was like a printer hahaha Jessica Rose was born at 7.05am on 26th April, which was also my 35th birthday :) The student delivered her and she did fab, I think it was her first delivery, she was less than a year into her course!

I got a second degree tear and was stitched in the room by the supervising midwife who was teaching the student, so it took bloody ages! I got an hour or so skin to skin which was fabulous (very important to me, as I was whisked into theatre after DD1 with a suspected 3rd degree tear, so didn't get it until after about 2 hours in theatre) and she had a little go at feeding. She was so alert and looking around it was lovely. She weighed 7lb 6oz, so a decent weight for 37+3. Oh and if anyone is interested, the scan the day before estimated her at 8lb, so they were half a lb out! We went up to the ward around 9.30am, when I was wheeled out of the delivery room all the midwives were at the midwives station thing and they all shouted "happy birthday!!' to me! Hubby picked up DD1 and DD2 from school early to come and meet their new sister. They are absolutely smitten with her! We were home by 4pm which was lovely. Jessica struggled with breastfeeding, she was super sleepy and we struggled lots with latch and getting her to stay awake when feeding. By day 3 my nipples were cracked and bleeding and I almost couldn't bare to feed her anymore, I was crying. She had lost 12% of her birth weight by day 5 and was jaundiced so we took the decision to switch to formula. The same thing happened with my first baby (she was also early and actually ended up back in hospital) and I really beat myself up over it at the time. I got very depressed and it was an awful time. My second breastfed better and for longer (she never got jaundice) but I said to myself I would never torture myself over switching to formula if bf didn't work out again, it just isn't worth it, especially when I look at my now nearly 8 year old and how happy and healthy she is. Jessica is now feeding so much better, she is jaundiced and had a blood test to see if she needed treatment, but she doesn't so we just need to feed her up now to get rid of this jaundice and get some weight back on her.


----------



## emzywemzy83

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their babies already!! Hope those still pregnant aren't too uncomfortable and fed up!!


----------



## ricschick

Congrats again emzy!! Good job you had the scan!! 

38 weeks today!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wicky posted in the fb group today. Her LO is still in special care, but out of the NICU and doing well.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats to Emzy, Reiko, and Wicky!! 

I was feeling great early in the week, but then yesterday I felt like I got a big spike in umcomfortability...I think baby might have descended a little bit. A lot of hip pain and I&#8217;m just plain tired and irritable. Could barely walk at work yesterday. 

Saw OB yesterday and I&#8217;m 2cm dilated! So I&#8217;m happy about that. He said cervix is nice and soft and that he could induce me in a week and a half if I wanted, but I&#8217;m gonna hold off. I&#8217;d rather go into labor naturally instead of getting nasty Pitocin and then having to spend a bunch of time in the hospital getting poked and prodded.
ricschick-I have a feeling I&#8217;ll be the last one to have a baby on here. I&#8217;m due on 5/22 and I went to 41+2 with my son.


----------



## KittenLifter

Chel, membrane sweeps/stripping membranes is something in the List of Cervical Ripening Things from our midwives...apparently they'll typically start it around 38 weeks, when they do them, and can do them at every visit, although we haven't discussed it at all for me yet. But I also haven't heard anyone I know in the States talk about them, either!

Chibi, congrats, and welcome to Magnus!

mrsstrezy, that's so weird about your OB thinking your first has anything to do with how early/late this baby will be! I keep thinking about all those midwives saying first babies come late and take forever; second babies come early and labor goes a lot faster!

Reiko, congrats, and welcome to Summer Anne! Your "I wish I hadn't told anyone my due date" also reminded me of this article I saw months ago, mostly for this very excellent line:



> But by having a 'due month' - even if it&#8217;s just for your adoring public - you can claw at least some of the power back. After a nightmarish 'overdue' experience in my first pregnancy, I&#8217;ve experimented with this myself: in pregnancy 2 I told everyone 'June' when in fact my dates said mid-May, and - as if to illustrate how you indeed become more laid back with every child - with pregnancy 3 I just said, *"When the blackberries come."*

emzy, good to see you again, busy lady! :D And congrats on the birthday baby!

Broken, thanks for the update about Wicky and her LO; I've been thinking about her but don't get on FB very much at all. <3


All's quiet here. I feel totally fine physically and mentally. We have a fancy dinner booked for Wednesday (due date!), which we'll either get to enjoy, or send a couple friends in our place. I'm 100% fine either way. My mom arrived in town today (she lives a couple hours away), and she sorted all the baby clothes and folded all our laundry and cleaned the kitchen and tidied up a back porch mess and swept the front steps and just generally was a magical tornado of helpfulness (!!!). She's staying at my aunt & uncle's until the baby's here, plus however long seems helpful. I am SO RESISTANT to help generally but am already so thrilled to have her in town.

Had slightly high BP at my midwife appt. yesterday though (long story short I think I was pretty wound up/excited anyway, talking about the lady who delivered her own baby alone in a Turkish hotel, after the student midwife talked about it, and they forgot to retake my BP when I was still lying down)...so they drew some blood to check liver/kidney function, and told me I had to collect 24 hours of pee (!), all of it, and keep it refrigerated the whole time (!!). The little indignities of pregnancy never end. I filled up the whole dang 3 liter jug. Champion pisser right here. Dropped it off at the lab today and they'll check the protein levels.

The student midwife did my blood draw, and was (bless her heart) so bad at it. I have a little scab where she put the (giant!) needle in, a scratch of a couple inches where she drew it out, a little blood blister or something nearby, and a massive bruise underneath today. I am very very patient with students, and I was this time too, but ughhh. I've gotten very good at blood draws this pregnancy and this was the worst one I can recall in years, if not ever.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey all!

Congrats to all who have had their bairns, and sorry to all of you who are fed up.

I had a mixed week. I attended my community MW last Monday armed with my notes of the registrar suggesting I get membrane sweeps from 38 weeks; I was 38+3. The midwives I saw advised they don't do it pre 40 weeks in community (and it is not until 41 weeks for a first). I already had a growth scan scheduled for 38+6 so they called the Unit and said I could have a sweep after that.

Thursday rolled around and I went in for the scan and immediately told the sonographer that I was having growth scans that showed baba to be just below the 10th centile, but I felt the difficulty in obtaining femur length was skewing it. Sonographer said she would do femur first, before baba realised she was being prodded and poked and did her usual wriggle routine. Lo and behold my baby is NOT on the 10th, more like the 30th. Therefore no reas

on to induce early!

They asked if I still wanted a sweep. I am pretty keen to see if my LO can stay put until after due date so I said I was keen to know how favourable I was. The MW who did the exam said the cervix was shortening but I wasn't even sweepable, so that is all telling my that induction at this stage would be long winded and unlikely to do much more than invite intervention.

However, because "baby has suddenly jumped up the chart" [IMHO she hasn't....just been measured wrong twice] they gave me another GTT on Friday but there has been no call so I assume I have passed this and don't have to be brought in by Friday for that reason.

I have clinic on Thursday so I will now be asking how many days post term our Trust allow you to go. It used to be 14 but could be as little as 10.

My preference is always going to be spontaneous labour, so I can do as much as possible at home. I know it can be frustrating in the late stages but I have elected to see the positives so I don't drive myself mad...Easy to do when you've got little in the way of aches and pains and no toddlers though, I guess!! My youngest is 8.

I love having a bump. I am not looking forward to having a jelly belly and the gunkfest of post delivery down-belows...obv having a new baby makes it all worth it and more though!!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Reiko...fab news that Summer is here!

Rics, I don't think they will induce me, the fluid level is just above the cut off and my bump isn't very big so I can't see that I have a lot of fluid in there really...I will find out on Thursday if it is back to normal.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick how has the weekend been? Relaxing?

Broken any more going on with you?

Rosie I&#8217;m glad to hear baby is measuring bigger and no intervention is needed at this point. As hard as it is to wait you make a good point about leaving her in there longer to get all the growth she needs. 

Kitten you sound very calm and cool about everything. I could learn a thing or two from you lol. I have had a few (not so great) experiences with students poking me and causing me pain/bruising that I&#8217;m just not so keen to be a guinea pig any more. 

Mrs-sorry you are feeling poorly but glad to hear you are dilated. I agree with you about not wanting to be induced. I&#8217;ve heard awful things about long and drawn out labour&#8217;s due to the Pitocin and the constant monitoring. It all just sounds horrible. 

Afm cramping was coming and going most of the night and I woke up with loose bowels and a yucky tummy. It could be the crap I&#8217;ve been eating but my fx&#8217;d that it&#8217;s my body moving along. I&#8217;m due to have another sweep today so hopefully that does the trick. My hips and pelvis have been so sore the last 2 days that I just need some relief.


----------



## Agcam

Hooray!! Babies :D 

Congratulations Reiko and Chibi, and welcome to your babies :happydance:

Emzy - Congratulations. Good to "see" you again, and hope all continues to be well. 

RnW - Props to you for raking! I'm making use of the warm weather to get through a huge backload of laundry. I hope things are moving for you (from what you describe). 

Ricschick - Happy 38! :D 

Broken - Thanks for the update on Wicky. I was hoping somebody had heard from her. 

Kitten - Your mum sounds awesome. Mine is the same - I wish she could be here, but they live really far away and will be able to come by only after a couple of months. 

Strezy - Sounds like things are starting to move for you. FXd :dust:

Rosie - I'm glad that your LO is above the 10th centile. I'm hoping to have as natural a process as well. I've been told that they don't offer sweeps until 41 weeks (this is my 2nd). It's funny how policies vary by region. 

On my end, I'm not worrying about anything. I figure that LO will arrive when she's ready, and have decided not to stress about it. I'd only like to avoid an induction, but have almost to the end of May for that. In the meantime, I'm trying to enjoy the quiet (while DS is in school), and rest as much as possible. 
My body seems to have stopped everything anyways. No more BHs, etc. Ever since catching this virus, it's like my reserves have been shunted towards fighting the invaders :haha:
On another note, FIL is arriving tomorrow. This is going to sound horribly mean, but I'm not looking forward to it. He doesn't cook, leaves a mess in the kitchen and bathroom, expects everything to be done for him. I mean, theoretically he could do the school run, but given that school is a 5 minute drive away, it hasn't been an issue at all. I also have friends on standby who will more than happily do it after LO arrives. It's just going to be extra work for me. I also won't have freedom around my own home. These days, I'm just lounging around braless in a tank and tights....sleeping, eating, everything whenever I want to. Won't be able to do that any more. Sigh. Okay, rant over.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Still nothing happening over here. Having some random cramps and losing my plug in bits and pieces. I think I probably am in early labour but who knows how long it will take to actually get going. 

Rosie that's great your LO is actually measuring bigger and you don't need induction and intervention. I hear you on the pointless second GTT though. They sent me for a second. It does vary trust to trust but I think 12 days over is the usual time for induction. Assuming you are uk. 

Mrs yay for dilation! Come on baby! 

Kitten why did they need a whole days worth of pee!? They check urine for protein at every appointment here and all you need is a small sample vial. Not a big jug. Heck! 
I'm sorry you had a bad experience with blood draws. I know the students have to learn, but it's still not nice when it's you getting the newbie. 

We're having another heat wave here. 20 odd degrees. It's flipping hot! I'm so miserable. I'm always really warm anyway so sleeping is right out, doing anything is out.


----------



## Agcam

I hear you on the heat, Broken. It's 24 degrees indoors at the moment, despite me keeping the windows open and curtains shut. Blech. Definitely need to buy some fans! 

I made myself get some stuff done, but I've had enough. I'm sitting with a damp muslin on the back of my neck.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Agcam all I did today was get out for half hour to watch/help DS with his bike practice. He's finally figured it out without stabilisers. I'm very proud. I haven't got anything else done at all. 

Lost a few big chunks (tmi sorry) of plug when I last went to the bathroom. Tummy feels a bit upset too. Maybe baby tonight or tomorrow? Who knows!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken def sounds like things are moving!

I&#8217;ve been feeling nauseous most of the day so far and bowels are upset. MW is coming in an hour to do another sweep. I&#8217;m bouncing on my ball and keeping active just to feel like I&#8217;m doing something. 
Also, baby feels like she has dropped some and my belly looks different.


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Chel, membrane sweeps/stripping membranes is something in the List of Cervical Ripening Things from our midwives...apparently they'll typically start it around 38 weeks, when they do them, and can do them at every visit, although we haven't discussed it at all for me yet. But I also haven't heard anyone I know in the States talk about them, either!

I also wonder if it's more midwife versus OB. I see a lot of midwives doing it, but I'm pure OB.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck with your second sweep Ready! 
if I'm the last May 14th to give birth I'm gunna be sad :haha:


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> We're having another heat wave here. 20 odd degrees. It's flipping hot! I'm so miserable. I'm always really warm anyway so sleeping is right out, doing anything is out.

OK, I did the conversion to Fahrenheit and that's like 68, lol.
I'm in Florida and it's in the 80's (think 27 Celsius)! 
Wait until summer....plus our humidity....dang I am sure glad I am not pregnant in summer but we can't really take the little one outside without melting come June. :/


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> if I'm the last May 14th to give birth I'm gunna be sad :haha:

I'm due the 18th but we're going in on the evening of the 13th to be induced! ONE week, yahoo! :happydance:
Hopefully born on the 14th! SOOOO ready.

No pooping in the night and serious cramps kept waking me up but I'm sure it's BH and the need for more boring water.

Hubs did say I let out a super stank fart in my sleep that pulled him out of deep sleep, rofl!! He was smashing the sheets down because it kept escaping. LOL! :laugh2:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I know our weather sounds ridiculous to you guys who really live in the heat. But we're not built for 20+ degrees over here. About 17/18 is good for us. 

Every single summer we whine that it's cold, then it warms up for about a week and everyone is crying it's too hot. We are a ridiculous nation :haha: 

I hope you get your bubba on the 14th. I'm 99% sure this one will be here by then. I'll find out my induction date on Tuesday.


----------



## ricschick

RnW Ive had a lovely weekend and Im glad I did go!! Been quite busy walking places and going to car boot sales! Where I got a jumperoo for £3!! Its been a nice distraction. 

Thanks for the update on wicky broken!! And sounds like it wont be long!!! 
Rosie glad they managed to get a correct measurement at last!! 

Reiko fx the sweep works!!! 

Babies been a bit quite today. Shes moving but not so much if that makes sense, I think shes more straight and that might be why?? Idk.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sweep is done and having lots of yucky cramps. Just went for a walk and now sitting with my fat feet up. MW said I&#8217;m about 3cm and baby is down further than Friday so here&#8217;s to hoping she&#8217;s ready to come out


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick I've been thinking of you with the weather we've been having. I hope it's not too hot for you, but I hope you're having a nice time anyway. 

Ooooo Ready that sounds promising. Maybe baby tonight?

I'm still having irregular cramps and tightenings. I'm trying to just relax, baby will come when he's ready. And I have a second sweep booked so I'll know more then.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Chel I know our weather sounds ridiculous to you guys who really live in the heat. But we're not built for 20+ degrees over here. About 17/18 is good for us.
> 
> Every single summer we whine that it's cold, then it warms up for about a week and everyone is crying it's too hot. We are a ridiculous nation :haha:
> 
> I hope you get your bubba on the 14th. I'm 99% sure this one will be here by then. I'll find out my induction date on Tuesday.

Heck, most Floridians aren't built for it! Oh, the whining. But I cannot handle cold at all. Anything below 73 degrees F and I'm chilly, lol. 
Most can go year-round, even winter, in shorts down here.
But we get NO snow at all. I'm 41 and have never had a white Christmas. :(

I just pray the Cervadil works on the first round, next Sunday night so that we can proceed further Monday morning. I don't want to wait another 12 hours for another round...plus I really like the Monday on-call OB! LOL


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey mamas! Just checking in real quick, living in newborn sleepless zombie land over here but so grateful baby is out and healthy! (I will have to do my birth story when I get a chance). We gave her a paci and its messed with her latch a bit so my nipples are getting really sore :(

ricschick I'm so glad you're having a nice holiday! You deserve it! Lay down and Do some kick counts?
Chel glad you got an induction date.
Ready I'm sure you're well on your way to baby by now. I was a 3 when checked and was a 7 within an hour.
Broken hope everything gets moving along. We just took my oldest training wheels off too and she loves it, its amazing how fast they pick it up!

I'm trying to read your updates but generally don"t have any hands to respond XD but I'm with you all till the end and all our babes are born xx


----------



## cheluzal

So I get up at 2am for a normal pee and sit for almost an hour. I just pee a lot and was reading (insomnia) and pooping again. After I go back to bed, no more than 3 minutes and I feel liquid goosh out the front. I figure it's pee, so I go sit for about 20 minutes and replace pantyliner. Same thing happens after another couples minutes of lying down!

So I replace with a full pad and it happens again! Fills the whole thing. And now there is a white slimy substance when I wipe.

I come downstairs and eat and walk around and it happened again, this time soaking pad and undies. It smells like semen, if that makes sense. So I'm burning through pads every 5-10 minutes, waiting to see if it continues before waking my husband up. 

Maybe I will have a baby sooner!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel you should definitely call the hospital &#8212; they will get our tongo in and check for your waters.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel get yourself to the hospital. Sounds like it could be your waters. Good luck mama!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko glad you and baby are doing well. 

Chel-def sounds like your waters, maybe you are in the throes of labour right now! It would explain all that has been going on this last week. 

Broken-still pregnant?? Lol
I&#8217;m still here, still pregnant. My day/night was filled with cramping and by 11:30 I was having contractions but was so tired I fell asleep. I had them periodically through the night and had a crap sleep. Obviously body and baby still aren&#8217;t ready. I&#8217;m feeling miserable today mostly because I&#8217;m so tired and frustrated. 
I have an U/S this afternoon just to check on fluids and baby to make sure all is well. I&#8217;m going to go for some walks and see if that does anything.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Aww Ready I was hoping your second sweep would have done the trick. 

I'm still pregnant. Sigh. Still losing chunks of plug. Which is super gross, with DS it all came away at once. But it must mean something is happening in there. 
I'm tired and sore and uncomfortable too. And so so ready to be done now. 

I have sweep booked for first thing tomorrow morning. Gunna go for another long walk after that and hope things move before we get to induction stage.


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal definitely sounds like your waters!! Fx!!!


----------



## yazzy

Chel...Sounds like your waters to me! I would get checked out just in case!

Loving the warmer weather here at the mo but am hiding in the shade a lot lol! 

Nothing new to report here, having another scan Thursday to check fluid levels and go from there really.

My daughters birthday is on Wednesday so have been wrapping presents and will be baking a cake tomorrow...she is sooo excited!


----------



## ricschick

Hey girls how yous feeling?? Im home now and hoping this baby comes soon my body hurts so much and walking is so sore now!!


----------



## yazzy

Hey Rics, did you enjoy your weekend?
Sorry to hear you are feeling really sore, you need to put your feet up and have a rest. Maybe baby has dropped really low now?!

I'm surprisingly feeling ok, not too sore or anything so just bimbling along lol!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ready and chel, you've gone very quiet. Are you having babies! 

Ricschick did you have a good weekend away? I know what you mean about being sore and fed up now. 

Had my second sweep this morning. I'm about 2cm dilated, up from about 1cm on Friday. So small progress. I'm booked in to have my waters broken on Friday. So choose whatever I will have a baby this weekend!

I'm having contractions, that are pretty painful. But every time I start to time them, they go haywire. So goodness knows. I'm still losing chunks of plug but nothing seems to be happening. 

Midwife said she could feel bubba moving his head when she was doing that the sweep. I get that feels really strange. Bleh! 

Me and DH went for a walk around a duck pond afterwards to try and get stuff moving. So many baby ducks. I was like a kid in a candy store. He was not assumed :haha:


----------



## mrsstrezy

Oooh exciting for Chel and Ready! I'll bet they're having babies. Have been losing bits of my mucous plug since Friday. I hope that means things are moving along. I'll have another dilation check on Friday and then have my membranes stripped next week. Contractions come in clusters, but nothing painful and nothing regular. Lady bits are starting to hurt tho!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh broken how exciting!!! That must be such a relief to no it will all be over with come the weekend!!! 
I had a lovely weekend thank you! Did quite a bit of walking actually which is probably why Im so sore. Babies moving more again now I think she was slow because I was quite busy and hot!! 

Yes RnW and cheluzal have gone quiet havent they &#129300; fx!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oooo mrs things could be moving for you. I've been losing my plug all weekend. There's so much of it! It came out all at once with DS. 

Ricschick I honestly think when we're busy we just don't notice as much. You just get used to feeling them wriggle about. The walking can only have helped tho! 

I'm so relived it's nearly over. I might even have a baby on Friday! But my contractions are hurting ATM, enough to make me stop and breathe. But not regular yet. It's so frustrating. I just want to have my baby now!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Still no baby here ladies! Im just beyond frustrated but trying to accept that she will come when shes ready. I had my US yesterday and all is good and healthy. Baby is weighing in at approx 7 lbs 5 oz which is right around where my other two were when they were born. 
I have contractions that come and go but nothing worth timing or writing home about. I have a MW appt Thursday in which we will discuss the next course of action. I went for a (way too long) walk yesterday which resulted in a very sore pelvis. 

Broken I so hope your contractions regulate and that baby enters the world sooner than later. If not today at least you know by Fri or Sat it should all be over (and just beginning). 

Ricschick Im glad you had a good time. What a nice way to spend your last little time being pregnant but I bet you are sore from all the walking. The pressure I feel when walking is awful but the pain following is horrible. Just trying to stand up and move makes me catch my breath. 

Yazzy you have such a chilled approach its fantastic. 

Chel did baby make an appearance? I would say if your waters broke he would have to be here by now.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I came on with the intention of note taking and memorising what you all said so I could be better at interacting, but I am SO slow today I can't even. Too exciting that some of you are so close. I was not at all dilatey last week, so I will see where I am at next Monday at 40+3, unless anyone offers a rummage on Thursday at ANC.

SO stalking for updates now. Folk are really close!


----------



## ricschick

Broken Im having contractions on and off too which can be quite sore too! But again nothing that lasts!! Im so over it today! Hay fever is setting in too and Ive caught the kids cough! 
I have antenatal tomorrow but only at the gp so just checking on the normal stuff! 

Ah RnW thought this was it! But glad your scan went well!! 
Lets hope we all have our babies sooner rather than later!! Fx.


----------



## Agcam

39 weeks today. I almost can't believe it! Still no signs of anything happening, other than the odd tightening. Oh, well. I guess she's just really comfortable and enjoying herself inside :)

I'm guessing that Chel is having or has had her LO, given that she hasn't been online. FXd for her! :) 

Reiko - hope all is well. 

Broken - I hope the contractions start to become regular. Surely the loss of your plug, and the increasing intensity is a good sign? :) If not, then Friday it is! 

RnW - good luck at your MW appointment, and hope things start moving for you. My next appt is only at 41 weeks, when I should have a sweep. 

Ricschick - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend away. And a 3£ jumperoo is such a good deal! I have hay fever too, and am just getting over a virus so have an annoying cough. I've been using Prevalin for the hay fever. It takes a couple of days to kick in, but then is pretty good if used regularly.


----------



## yazzy

Ready...ha ha generally I am pretty laid back and chilled about most things &#128522; I just think whatever I do baby will come when she's ready. 
It's my daughters birthday tomorrow so am all organised for that, then she has her party at the weekend...baby is allowed out after that lol! 

Sounds like a few of you are getting close to having babies! I never lost any plug with mine...well with my daughter it happened mid labour but don't even remember with my son but definitely not until I was in labour.

I hope chel is ok and baby has made an appearance!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Still hanging around. I&#8217;ve been having regular contractions (every 3-4 mins for about 45 sec) since about 1pm (6 hours) with no real progression. MW came by to check me and no change, still 2-3 cm. I&#8217;m trying clary sage and rest to see what happens.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Baby Ryan James born at 8:19 pm on the 8th of May. :happydance: 

I will be doing a full birth story because a LOT of stuff went wrong after birth. With both me and baby. And we are in hosp for a minimum of 48 hours on antibiotics. 

But we are both okay if a little shellshocked. 

Sending all the labour vibes to you ladies still waiting. <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Crazy!! Congrats Broken!! Those contractions were teasing you for a long time
But they were doing something! I hope that after your antibiotics you will both be well and that you can rest and recover in hospital. 

Ready sounds like you are really on the verge over there!! Hopefully baby tonight xx

Still no update from Chel?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh and ready my sister mentioned that when in early labour a lot of times the check will actually just move things along without even doing a sweep.

I thought I&#8217;d post my birth story if that&#8217;s ok with you guys! I know I had said I was feeling crampy and wondering if I should call dH. I didn&#8217;t because it wasn&#8217;t too strong and just like a bit of AF pains. So he got home at 5 and we made pizza for dinner. I had been having bloody show for a couple of hours so I suspected if the pains got stronger I would be going into early labour &#8212; something I never experienced before. 

My girls were playing after dinner and I said to DH we need to get them into bed now because I think I&#8217;m having contractions. He didn&#8217;t think much of it though because I had been thinking the baby could come any night that week and he thought I was just speculating again. So he went downstairs to work out and I put the girls to bed. The contractions were getting noticeable during that so i made sure to have a special time with them telling them how special they were to us and when I left my oldest said, I sure hope that baby has her birthday tonight! Isn&#8217;t that funny! I hadn&#8217;t mentioned anything about it to them all day. 

So that was about 8:15 and I left and called my Midwife. It was super early for a call but I didn&#8217;t want to be on the late side since we had a fast birth last time. I felt like I was putting her out asking her to come check me. Then she asked if I wanted to stay home or meet her at the hospital and I said stay home if they were ok with that and she was. I went down to see my husband and he was really surprised I had actually called the mw lol. He was not expecting it to be the real thing. 

So my mw arrived and timed my contractions and they were pretty odd and not strong, and we watched some tv and then she checked me at 9:30 and I was only 2-3 dilated, the same as at my sweep 3 days earlier! I was disappointed. But then by like 11 I was at a 7 and pretty quickly after I was ready to push. I couldn&#8217;t figure out how to push because her head wasn&#8217;t there, it was the waters so there wasn&#8217;t any pressure to push into. So I was kind of riding out contractions just figuring out how to push for quite a while. They offered to break my water around 11:30 I think, because they said it would just bring her right into the world but I didn&#8217;t want to. So finally at 12:15 or so the offered again and she was born 6 mins later. I wanted to squat but was so tired so laid on my side. Got the shakes super bad afterwards for a bit!! And like halfway through my labour I got so hot I ripped off my nightgown so I was just in a bra. And no panties. Walking around my living room. I also peed and pooped while trying to figure out pushing so... I am really glamourous during labour lol. 

Anyways I&#8217;m so glad she&#8217;s here and she really is the cutest thing but I feel like crap. My pelvic floor feels like it&#8217;s going to fall out and my nipples are on fire and my abs are so weak! This recovery is really rough. I&#8217;m hoping by the beginning of next week I just feel a little more normal! Thursday and Friday DH is back at work so I&#8217;m trying 2 big kids and a newborn on my own eeek!!!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations broken!!! Hope both of you are ok!!! ( Im so jealous lol) 

RnW sounds like things are definitely happening!!! 

Agcam thanks il get some today!! Could not breathe that night as I had such a blocked nose !! Yuk!! 

Looking forward to hearing from cheluzal!! 

My eldest has woken up ill this morning! I think it might be heat stroke, of baby comes today she will miss it so Im reluctantly hoping baby stays put a few more days til she feels better and I feel better!! My chest is hurting from this cough I have.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Oh congrats Broken and Reiko thanks for sharing your story too!

Sorry to hear you are feeling yuck Ricschick - I am similar, had a dip in health the last day or two; nothing massive but blocked nose and general blechness.

I haven't got on with the few bits I wanted to do this week yet, so I need little miss to stay put a bit longer!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg congratulations Broken! I hope you are both doing better now?! 

Reiko I&#8217;m sorry you aren&#8217;t feeling physically great but hopefully it doesn&#8217;t take long to improve. It&#8217;s crazy how different each pregnancy, labour and delivery can be. You are brave to take on all 3 kids so early on but you have to do what you have to do. I just hope you can get rest when needed, it&#8217;s necessary for recovery. 

Ricschick I&#8217;m sorry you aren&#8217;t feeling well. What a crap time to get a cold! 

Afm I spent 10 hours in what I guess was false labour...again!! I was timing my contractions for most of that time and they were pretty much 3-4 mins and had extended to over a mins long. By 11pm I was exhausted so decided to try and sleep, which I eventually did. It&#8217;s 5:30am and contractions are gone and nothing is happening. I&#8217;m frustrated to say the least but not much I can do I guess. I&#8217;m guess I&#8217;ll wait it out until tomorrow for my appt and see if we should do another stretch or what.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Aww false labour is a bugger, but I think it's all good prep. I had it with my last baba. Eventually I accepted technically an induction at 41+5 and had one pessary which pushed it along nicely and I went smoothly. FX your body will push itself!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready that stinks!! I hope they weren&#8217;t too painful for being false. 
But it&#8217;s getting your body ready for sure so any day now and hopefully that means things will go nice and smooth once they&#8217;re not false anymore xx


----------



## ricschick

RnW how annoying to go through all that for them too stop! &#128545; but as the girls say hopefully when it does happen your body will be super ready!!! 
Had my gp appointment this morning all was fine baby is still measuring 2 weeks ahead and shes put down Im 3/5 engaged? I had a trace of protein but she said nothing to worry about.


----------



## Agcam

Yazzy - Hope your little girl enjoys her party :) My son's b'day is in September, and he's already asking about the party. :haha:

Congratulations, Broken. I'm very happy for you, and hope all is well despite the issues. :hugs:

Reiko - thanks for the birth story. It's amazing how fast things move for you, once they get going. Have you tried lanolin for your nipples? 

RnW - Could it be latent labour? I had two weeks of contractions with DS1. They felt like strong Braxton hicks. For a few days, they came every 4-5 minutes for a few hours in the evening, before they'd stop. When I had my last sweep, I was 3cm dilated, and the MW put it down to the contractions. Once my waters went, I had DS in about 7 hours, so relatively quick (though not as fast as others!). 
I do hope things start to move for you. I know how frustrating it is. 

I'm tired today. Didn't get much sleep last night.
I've been trying to nap, but FIL woke me up. Just as I was falling back to sleep, my mother called. I ignored the first one, but she tried back 3 times. She was like, "Oh...you were sleeping. I thought you might have gone into labour". 
I'm considering getting earplugs :haha:


----------



## cheluzal

I only have this site on my laptop, not phone and can't remember password. He's here!!

Quick story:
*waited until hubs woke at 6:30 and we decided to just go to my regularly scheduled OB appointment at 8:30
*OB caught in traffic and sent us across the street to the hospital
*triage took a sample and my water had broken so we were admitted and taken to labor room, where I was 2 cm
*contractions not too often but I detest pain and they hurt so I asked for epidural right away
*had to get 2 bags of fluid first, then epidural, which didn't take as well on the left side so some adjusting
*got that fixed and just waited and I got to 10cm after 4:30 but we waited for baby to labor down a bit more
*started pushing a minute before 5 and he came out at 5:32pm weighing 6 pounds 14 ounces and 19.5 inches

I was scared of delivery but it was actually the easiest, most painless part! We could've went home yesterday but hubs wanted one more night. 
He latched ok at first and figured out how to suckle and root yesterday. Last night was rough and he was upset and I had to hold him all night, but now we are home and he's snoozing in daddy's arms in the recliner.
Still can't believe he's mine and that the bugger came 11 days early, but SO glad it's over!!

Say hello to SILER CHRISTOPHER :baby:
 



Attached Files:







newborn.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 16









newborn2.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Agcam

Congrats, Chel. What a cutie you have :)


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Aww Chel so happy for you! Yay!

Rics, you've done well having a non first timer engaged! Wahoo!

I've got antenatal clinic tomorrow. Hopefully they won't dream up any other reasons to induce me handy and will instead tell me how many days I'm allowed to go over!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Awesome news Chel... we all figured when you went silent lol!! He's adorable. Huge congrats!! So since delivery wasn't the worst part... maybe a #2 lol?!? After my delivery this time I'm like, 3 is our limit haha!


----------



## hope2bmother

Congratulations to all the mamas who have had their babies since the last time I posted. 40+4 here and had a biophysical profile today. Bub passed with flying colors. Estimated fetal at is 9 lbs 1 oz... hope to be kissing those chubby cheeks soon.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Awesome news Chel... we all figured when you went silent lol!! He's adorable. Huge congrats!! So since delivery wasn't the worst part... maybe a #2 lol?!? After my delivery this time I'm like, 3 is our limit haha!

Heck no lol!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations cheluzal!!! Sounds like you had a lovely labour and birth. Xx 

Oh hope hopefully bubba will be here soon!! You must be going out of your mind!! I no I am!!! Lol.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Glad all was tickety boo hope2b :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Chel, he&#8217;s gorgeous!


----------



## cheluzal

We made it through out first night home. Not too bad.
He won't settle in the bassinet well but I think he is comfort suckling. Plus yesterday morning's circumcision made him oh so sleepy and he didn't eat most of the day and was making up for it last night.

He'd turn sideways and use my boob as a pillow and that's how we're sleeping. I hate it but I feel safe enough with it and me. He's snug and not on his back and he rests so swell over my heartbeat for at least 1.5-2 hours. 

Of course he just won't latch this morning, poor guy. My nipples are huge and his mouth is oh so tiny. Plus he keeps pulling his tongue up....arg...BF is hard but we're going to keep plugging along. He's meeting his diaper quota so I guess he's getting food.


----------



## ricschick

Sounds like your doing a great job!! 

Hows baby now broken? Hope your feeling ok!!!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations on all these babies! I keep checking in to see if anymore have arrived!

Chel sounds like you are doing great...have a read about the 4th trimester, that may reassure you how babies just need comfort and cuddles. I've always co-slept with mine (use a next to me co sleeper) because they just need to be close to you.

I had my scan for fluid again today, sonographer doesn't think there is a lot of fluid but they are still going on the deepest pocket so I still have to go straight to hospital if I get contractions or my waters go, no waiting it out at home.

I'm sure i'll be the last one on here giving birth lol!

Agcam yes my daughter loved her birthday and can't wait for her bowling party on Sunday!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

CHEL youre youre definitely right, BF is hard! The first week is always the hardest and then things settle down a bit... honestly with my first it was like 12 weeks hard... with my 2nd it was 2 weeks. Hoping this one gets better after 2 weeks too. They are just figuring things out like we are right!! I bf my other 2 for 18 months and once the hard part is over it is wonderful. I cant wait for it to get a bit easier over here. For my nipples to heal up after the first few days of newborn torture trying to get my milk in and for her latch to mature a bit. I have the 2 week goal in my mind for when things will be a bit easier overall, I remember a transition with my other 2 at about 12 days PP where life just seemed to become manageable. 

Not long now before more babies come! I hope everyone has a really good delivery! Is anyone getting a c section or is everyone just waiting to go into labour? It seems like we only had one section in our group which is an amazing ratio so far!!


----------



## ricschick

Touchwood Im just waiting to go into labour Ive never had to have a c section so hopefully there will be no reason this time and things will be straight forward!! 
I take my hat off to you girls who bf it sounds so hard! Bf just isnt for me so welldone to you girls!!!


----------



## yazzy

Reiko with you on the bf, I think with my daughter after 2'ish weeks we were flying! She never had any problems and fed her until 17 months. My son it took 5 very painful weeks because he had an undiagnosed posterior tongue tie, got it sorted and I only managed to stop bf just before he turned 2 &#128514;&#128514;
Once it's established it's so easy because you can head out anywhere and not have to remember anything apart from nappies as you can just feed them anytime!

Waiting here to just go into labour,the consultant said yesterday no hoovering, gardening, lifting, sex etc...basically don't do anything that could possibly rupture my membranes.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Chel!!

We're still in the hospital but should be coming home today. Ryan is doing fab. Feeding well and sleeping well and basically being amazing. 

I'm super anxious to get home and see DS. ODS I suppose now haha. 

Gunna work on my birth story when I get home and I'm not on my phone. 

Sending labour vibes to all you ladies still waiting. I was sure I'd see babies when I logged in today.

I'm also in awe of you ladies that are bf. It seems like such hard work to establish and stuff. That said, messing with bottles is hospital is it's own nightmare. I can't wait to get home with all my own stuff.


----------



## ricschick

Broken did you have to take your own formula in ? My hospital has changed their rules and I have to take my own formula in so Ive bought those starter packs which are little bottles with teats. 
Feeling a little sore in the groin today and still no signs of baby!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yazzy I&#8217;m going to do everything your dr told you not to! Lol I had PROM with both of my kids which knocks labour in to full gear for me. I need it to happen. 

I&#8217;m on the BF boat too. With ds I think I had FTM stress and didn&#8217;t produce enough so I only lasted 4 months but with dd I had no issues. I too love not worrying about the bottles and stuff plus it&#8217;s free which I like. To each their own though. You have to do what works best and causes the least amount of stress. 

I&#8217;m glad you ladies are doing better and life with babies is moving forward. I can only hope it happens sooner than later over here. I&#8217;ve been quite nauseated with loose bowels for a couple days and just down right miserable. To top it off I have lovely (painful) bulging hemorrhoids that popped out the other day. I&#8217;ve been having so much pressure I guess it&#8217;s been bound to happen. If anyone has any tried and true methods to ease the pain/pressure/size I&#8217;m all ears. I have ointment, wipes and have been doing the sitz baths.


----------



## ricschick

RnW oh you pore thing I had them at the end of my last pregnancy they were sooo painful!! Fx theyve stayed away this time so far!! I did as your doing used ointment etc I hope they feel better soon!!!


----------



## Agcam

Rosie - Hope the clinic went well. The policy here is that they strongly recommend not to go over 42 weeks due to risks with the placenta (which is common knowledge, I guess). If you choose to go over, it's sort of at your own risk, and the consultants would have to get involved. 

Hope - I love chubby cheeks :D Good luck with bubs coming soon. I'm in waiting mode too...

Chel - I'm glad you had a quick labour. I said heck no after having DS1. Here I am almost 6 years later....:haha:
As far as breast-feeding goes - if I remember correctly, DS went through a phase of cluster feeding in the first couple of days. He was basically latching on every 30 minutes, to get the milk supply going. 

Reiko - I'm hoping for no interventions. I couldn't have a home birth this time around because I had a post-partum haemorrhage the first time. I'm planning to hypnobirth, and would love a water birth as I had with my first. 

Ricschick - Hope things kick off for you soon. I'm in wait-and-see mode too. Just so long as I can avoid an induction I'll be happy :) 
Did you manage to find prevalin? Has it helped at all? 

Broken - Glad to hear that you and Ryan are doing well. He sounds like a darling. :) I don't think I said "sleeping well" about DS1 until he was 4 years old, and even now he's not a great sleeper!

RnW - I've been using Witch hazel for haemmorhoids. It is certainly soothing, even if it doesn't shrink them. I just wet a cotton pad and leave it on there.
I had bleeding early on, and the pharmacist suggested using diaper cream on them as a barrier. They subsided for a while, but are now back, thankfully without the bleeding so far. If nothing works, I'd speak to the doctor and ask for a prescription, though they might not give it to you until LO is here. 

Ahhh....breastfeeding. I breastfed DS1 for 19 months. It was tough going, expressing at work, etc. He also started reverse cycling once I returned to work (when he was about 3 months old), and it was zombie land after that. 
I'm hoping I'm able to breastfeed this time around. My boobs look like they've shrunk since the start of the pregnancy, but that might just be because my belly has grown so much :haha: Time to increase my consumption of oats, I think.


----------



## yazzy

Ready ha ha I'd be with you on starting this labour but because there is a 'small' risk of cord prolapse it is a big no no to do anything strenuous. Saying that, I've been at gym class with my little boy and that is exhausting enough lol.
Feeling period like achiness in my lower back today, probably just need to rest. I can't wait to put my feet up tonight!

Sounds like baby Ryan is doing well, can't wait to hear your birth story!

With feeding you just have to go with what feels best for you. As long as baby is fed, that's all that matters. I love bf for the convenience, so easy at nighttime too so I really hope this baby will latch on well. It was really stressful with my son because of his tongue tie.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick yeah I had to take my own formula. I had a starter kit too. Life saver. But then we were in for a few days so I had to get DH to bring in bottles and powder and stuff. They gave me a cold water steriliser which was actually pretty amazing. If I didn't already have a steam one, I would consider cold water. It's so easy. 

Agcam I seem to make these unicorn babies that are amazing as newborns and babies, then the hit some demon switch on their second birthday and put me through 2/3 hrs of absolute hell :haha: 

I'm still pretty low on brain power after doing all the baby stuff alone since birth. DH is on duty tonight so I can catch up, so hopefully I'll be back to form tomorrow and can bash out my birth story and catch up with everyone. 

And share pics ofc! Ryan has developed jaundice over the last couple of days so we're keeping an eye on that. They checked his levels and it was way below needing treatment and obvs they still discharged us. But I'm keeping an eye on him. Cos bubba looks like he's got a heck of a tan ATM.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AGcam I&#8217;m sure once baby is here those breasts will fill right in... honestly I hate how big they are for the first few months of bf! I can&#8217;t wait till they get a bit smaller! 

In our hospitals here they give you everything. Diapers, wipes, formula if you need it, breast pumps if you need it. That&#8217;s the huge plus of the hospital. Definitely save a few dollars on babies first essentials! And the nurses tell you to pack up all the extra diapers with you when you go home! Would be stressful to make sure you have enough of everything, especially when you&#8217;re not sure how long your stay is!!


----------



## Agcam

I have a question about in-laws....

How do you deal with having your in-laws around when you're having contractions? I've had a few on and off today (could be strong BHs, or early labour contractions....not sure which), and I've tried to stop and breathe to get some hypnobirthing practice in. It's a bit awkward with my father-in-law around. I don't know how to tell him, without offending him, that I can't talk and need some space. They're from a different mindset than ours, and also have no problem coming into our bedroom, for instance. 

I've managed to get DS to understand that when I say "Shhhh", I mean it. Think I can try the same tactic? :haha:

Reiko - I normally have quite a small chest. This time, I'm considerably bigger than I was the first time around. It's an odd feeling. I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep on my stomach for a while yet. 
The local hospital provides you with some stuff if you don't have it. At least they did 5 years ago. They had nappies, cotton, wipes, etc on standby. They also have Medela breast pumps and expressing rooms, and provided us with bottles, etc. when I needed to express. I was quite pleasantly surprised. 

Broken - I hope Ryan gets over his jaundice quickly. It's good that it's at a level where he doesn't need treatment. Hope it resolves soon!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats Cheluzal!! He&#8217;s absolutely precious!!

Had OB appt today and I&#8217;m 3cm dilated and 70% effaced. I was happy about that. Maybe I&#8217;m weird, but I absolutely LOVE the huge boobs I get when breastfeeding. I&#8217;m normally small chested so it makes me feel so good to have big boobs. Then I&#8217;m depressed when they go away, lol


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey all, thanks Agcam - clinic was fine, they discharged me and said I can just see community MW on Monday for a sweep then possibly one the Monday after if I haven't had the baby. The local policy is 40+12 for induction of an overdue child here.

I also feel like my breasts have shrunk this time, but I am expressing a little colostrum each day and rubbing it in.

I would be direct with the in laws, you must have a free pass to be setting the rules! Perhaps your OH could explain the hypno to them? Or maybe if you have any books/handouts they could look at to wrap their heads around it?

Sorry to hear the little fella has jaundice Broken, sounds like you are having a bumpy start but I am sure you will all be reet soon.
Hopefully we will get some more sun this weekend and you can top his little self up!

Argh again, I planned to respond better to everyone but I cannot remember anything. I do hope my brain returns after I give birth...

On another note, I can't wait for someone to ask when I am due from now, just because I love the reaction when you give them a date that has passed...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agcam if dh can&#8217;t discuss with his parents what you need right now then I would excuse myself to the bedroom and tell them that I need 30mins (or however long) alone time with no interruptions. I&#8217;m sure I have offended plenty of people over the last week but it&#8217;s their shit to deal with not mine. My dad stopped by earlier and I was bouncing on my ball. As he was trying to tell me about something he asked if I could stop and I just said no lol. He managed just fine!
Broken I hope Ryan is jaundice free sooner than later and you manage to feel a little less dishelved...of course I wouldn&#8217;t expect that for several months lol. 
So I had my 4th stretch today and a discussion about moving forward if I don&#8217;t have this baby by Sunday. MW and I have a good plan just in case. I have been having regular contractions (again!!) for the last few hours. I am starting to &#8216;feel&#8217; them more with more pressure over the last half hour. I&#8217;m so hoping things are moving along but it&#8217;s hard to have faith when it&#8217;s been so frustrating this week. I am feeling back discomfort that&#8217;s all I have going for me right now.


----------



## Rach87

Hi ladies! Not sure if anyone remembers I was in this group for a short time but had an early miscarriage. Well I got pregnant again 2 weeks later so Im right behind you all in the June group! Hope you dont mind me popping in to say congrats to those who delivered and hope whos still waiting meet their babers soon!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach I&#8217;m so glad you&#8217;re so close to meeting your rainbow!! Huge congrats and best of luck in the next few weeks!

Ready if that 4th stretch doesn&#8217;t do it I don&#8217;t know what will! Sounds like all good things and again it will likely be quick and a very favourable labour after all your prelabour!! So much practice for the real deal!! Hopefully tonight things really pick up for you!

AGcam. I don&#8217;t even know. I would probably outright just say I need space because I&#8217;m having contractions. And no it doesn&#8217;t mean the baby will be here any time soon it&#8217;s just what my body is doing.


----------



## cheluzal

Agcam said:


> Chel - I'm glad you had a quick labour. I said heck no after having DS1. Here I am almost 6 years later....:haha:

I didn't realize 30 minutes was quick for a first birth until everyone told me, ha. And he came early. My prayers were finally answered.

Hubs is getting snipped. No doubt about it. We're old and this pregnancy was hellish. Doing it before we change our mind. I thought it would be me but my husband fell in love the minute he heard Siler cry and just adores and dotes on this kid all day long....he will be the one to crack, lol.


Edited to add: just noticed my ticker. lol Too funny that my kid should still be in for another week.


----------



## cheluzal

Saw pediatrician today and my little guy was tongue tied. They didn't notice or say anything at the hospital, arg. So hopefully we can start feeding better!

My boobs are definitely pouring milk but Siler can't latch on the right to save his life. So he favors the left and I'm pumping the right. I can only get about 1 ounce in 30 minutes, but doctor said my age can affect that. If the left can satisfy it's nice to have back-up milk in the fridge at least.

Siler is constantly on and off the boob and I can't tell hunger from comfort suckling. That frustrates me. He'll suckle and seem to eat and be happy then 10 minutes later, get the boob and fall asleep in a minute. lol
Guess I should just let him snuggle and comfort since it won't last. Where else do I have to go and do, right? That 4th Trimester thing makes sense.


----------



## ricschick

Broken Im glad your home now and can hopefully get some rest!! My 1st had jaundice so I kept her by the window. Should clear up soon!!! 

Agcam id just say to him thT if you go quite and dont answer him that your not being rude you just need a minute and get dh to tell him to stay out of your bedroom!! 

Mrs wow anytime now for you then!!! Jump dh and hopefully that should do it lol!! 

RnW 4th sweep now fx this one works!! 

Rach congratulations!!! So glad you got your rainbow xx

39 weeks today!! Had a few period like cramps last night which obviously stopped! Dtd this morning so was hoping that might get things moving but apart from feeling a bit crampy nothing as yet!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Happy 39 weeks Ricschick!! Hopefully this week sometime you get to meet your baby :). A little crampy is better than nothing right! It means something is getting ready!!

I&#8217;m happy because I put on my &#8220;fat&#8221; shorts today and I fit into them! So I actually have something to wear for the hot weather here!! I was ready to do the hair elastic trick for the button but they just did up normally, yessss!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Birth Story! I am very verbose. Not concise at all. Sorry it's rambling. 

Background: Ryan had been measuring big on his scans. At my last growth scan at 36 weeks his abdomen measurements were off the top percentile. So the consultant had me repeat my GTT and come back in 2 weeks. At the next app, we agreed that I could have a stretch and sweep at my next midwife app at 38 weeks on May 4th and I was booked to come back May 8th for a second sweep and induction booking because they didn't want Ryan to go over due. 

So we went on the 4th and I was about 1cm dilated. Midwife said the sweep was successful and she was able to really get everything swept round and stuff. Delightful phrasing haha. 

That night I had some period like cramps, but every time I started to time them they stopped. I went to bed and by morning everything had stopped. 

Over the weekend I started to lose my mucus plug in bits and pieces. I had some random tightenings but nothing painful or regular or anything. 

So Tuesday May 8th arrived. Appointment at 9:30. Sweep performed and I'm about 2cms dilated now. I was booked for my waters breaking on Friday 11th May if nothing kicked off. 

We left the hospital and took a steady walk to our local park and wandered about the duck pond. Saw lots of cute ducklings. I firmly believe the ducklings helped bring on the labour haha. 

We got home around 12ish and had lunch. By half 12 I was having pains that were grabbing my attention. I started to time them and they were every 5 mins. I waited for about an hour, they didn't get any closer, but they didn't fade or stop either. And they were definitely more painful! Now I was needing to breath through the pain. I held off another 40 odd mins before I rang the hospital. I was convinced I was being a drama queen, that the pains had come on too suddenly and it was all gunna be a false alarm. The hospital advised me to come in and be checked. So we hauled Josh out of school, grabbed the baby gear and headed off. 

We got to the hospital about 4:30 and they monitored me and Ryan for a while before examining me. At 5:20 I was declared 4cms. We were in labour! DS went off to my friends and I got some lovely gas and air at last. 

At about 6ish we got onto labour ward. Thankfully I didn't need constant monitoring so I could get up and move about, bounce on the ball. I still only had the gas and air but by around 7ish I started wanting an epidural. Not for the pain, but because the pressure building in my groin and my bum was getting unbearable. I was begging my midwife to check me, but hospital policy stated I didn't need to be checked until 4 hours had passed. 

By this point I had moved back to the bed, after a heartbeat check for Ryan. Something changed in the contractions. Where before I had been breathing the gas and pretty silent, now I was moaning with the pains and I was starting to push. 

Me and my midwife made a deal, she would tell the midwives taking over from her at 8 to check me, because they would be with me all night then. At about quarter/ten to 8 the new midwives came in, Vikki, my first midwife left with best wishes and good luck. 

We decided it was probs best I take my leggings off at this point, I have no idea how I thought I was gunna give birth fully clothed. I told my new midwives I WAS pushing, I couldn't help or stop it. I was told to go with my body. They examined my tummy and Ryan's head was completely descended into my pelvis, they couldn't feel it anymore at all. I asked for a cervix check, I wanted permission to push so I could really get into it, I was still trying to hold back. Laura, one of my midwives said she was pretty sure if she just parted my labia, she would see Ryan's head and was it okay if she did that instead? I agreed, I desperately wanted to be able to push properly. 

Ofc, she was right. They could already see the top of his head. He was still in his waters at this point. I remember thinking I wonder if they're going to break his membranes like they did with DS. But I didn't have enough brain power to ask. I kept on pushing, I could feel Ryan moving down the birth canal, feel his head getting closer. Every push I though "this will be the one that gets his head out". They invited DH to look as he was starting to crown, I got to feel his head as well. 

And then that was it, at 8:19pm, his head was out and his body followed straight after. As DH said "he shot out". Afterwards I learned the midwives broken his waters when he was out. They put him on my chest and started to rub him off and get him breathing. They worked on him for a few mins on my chest, while Ryan debated if breathing was truly necessary. It was decided he needed a tad more help, so daddy cut the cord and off he went to be worked on by the doctors that just appeared in the room. 

I was watching him get nice and pink, but the silence was deafening. There were awful words like 'crash cart' floating around, which terrified me and DH. Then we got a few little hiccups and a small cry. They were still working with Ryan when it all went a bit wrong with me. 

I delivered my placenta all fine. Then I started to bleed. And bleed. And bleed. Suddenly there's a team of doctors there for me. I'm given oxygen, someone is putting cannulas in my hands, they're giving me fluids and drugs, injections in my legs, drugs put where you don't want drugs put! They've put a catheter in. Someone is massaging my stomach, someone else is putting pressure on my uterus from the inside(!) 

Poor DH was left standing in the corner in utter panic. I was pretty out of it, all I cared about was that Ryan was okay. One of my midwives came to explain that I was okay, but I was having a pretty serious post partum hemorrhage and they needed to stop the bleeding. I was laid on the bed, watching the doctors work on Ryan and thinking "oh please don't have to give me a hysterectomy. I'm done with kids, but please don't take my womb away" 

Thankfully, that didn't happen. They got the bleeding under control. They got Ryan breathing nicely and agreed he could stay with us and didn't need neonatal. And then it was over. Everyone left, I thanked as many people as I could and it was us and our 2 fantastic midwives again. 

By this point DH was walking around with Ryan, who I hadn't even seen properly yet. I desperately wanted to hold him, but I was still pretty much flat on my back, with lines in both hands and I couldn't move. So we did the best we could and I at least got to see his face at long last. Over the next hour I managed to get somewhat vertical and arrange my various wires so I could hold him at last, and feed him. 

We were told there was a possibility either Ryan or myself had an infection that might have passed between us. So we were both on antibiotics for a while. Ryan for 48 hours while they waited for blood tests to come back. I got sent home with mine. So we had a few days in hospital and we came home Friday the 11th May. Ryan has settled in perfectly at home and is a wonderful, calm, contented boy. We couldn't be any happier. <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken that is so dramatic. How frightening!

I&#8217;m so very glad you are both ok! I can&#8217;t imagine the panic seeing your baby being worked on like that! And then for DH to see you being ill on top of that! He must have been just... well I know my husband wouldn&#8217;t have done well in that situation. 

So very happy you two are doing well after such a scary situation!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I did see him walking around with Ryan crying. He later said he was crying because he was so thrilled with Ryan, crying because he was terrified I was dying and crying because he was overwhelmed. Poor guy ended up just sat in the corner out of the way. One of our midwives did sit with him and explained what was going on. 

I wouldn't have wanted to be in his position though. I don't think I'd have coped as well as him.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Also baby pics I forgot to add to birth story! 

First pic is a little while after birth, maybe an hour or 2 old. Second is 3 days old coming home. 

We're still keeping a close eye on his jaundice. We've had to wake him for 2 feeds today, if he doesn't wake himself properly tonight I'm moving him to 3 hour feeds tomorrow with alarms to wake us in the night. I really don't want him back in hospital under the lights.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1977.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1979.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ricschick

My turn!! Waters broke this afternoon. Xx 

Broken not had a chance to read your story yet. Xx


----------



## Agcam

Thank you for all the suggestions for dealing with the in-laws. It's okay during the weekend because DH is around. It's during the week that it gets really awkward. Will see what to do....

Ricschick - Good luck! Hope you have a quick and easy delivery. Will wait to hear the news! 

Strezy - With my first, I was 3cm dilated on the morning of my final sweep. My waters went that day. Hope things happen soon for you!

Rach - So very pleased for you! How wonderful :) 

RnW - I do hope the fourth sweep gets things started. FXd for you. :dust:

Chel - Yeah, age was a deciding factor this time around. It basically came down to now, or very likely wouldn't happen. I hear what you say about having a difficult pregnancy. I told DH that we probably wouldn't be having a second if the first one had been this difficult. 
Props to your DH for getting snipped. I'll probably have permanent birth control put in place afterwards. Fed up of being on the pill, with all the side effects. 

Broken - I had a PPH the first time around. They took DS from me to the cart, because he was obviously awake but didn't move or make any noise. They helped me out of the birthing pool, and I remember asking whether the water should be red. The rest of it sounds familiar - IVs, injections, massage....the works. I ended up spending 3 nights in the hospital. DS was fine, so I didn't have the additional worry that you did. 
I'm so glad that it all worked out okay. Ryan is gorgeous, and sounds like an absolute darling. I hope his jaundice resolves soon :hugs:

No change on this end....random BH/contractions on and off. Nothing regular. What can I say? :shrug:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Rach congratulations on your rainbow! 

Ricschick yay!! Go mama go! 

Chel, DH is getting snipped too. This pregnancy was much harder than my last one, and we don't want nor can we support any more children. 

Agcam it was scary for sure. But I was kind of out of it. I'm feeling the effects now though. I'm on iron tablets because I lost 2 litres of blood and my iron was low. I still feel really faint and weak when I stand for a while. I have no idea how anemic people cope. I feel really rough 

I can't catch up with the posts I missed, so to all you ladies a bit dilated, or having more sweeps I'm sending all the labour vibes to you. Babies for all!


----------



## cheluzal

Good luck Ricschick! More babies coming!


Moms, when does the feet swelling go down? Mine is worse now than before birth!


----------



## cheluzal

Agcam said:


> Chel - Yeah, age was a deciding factor this time around. It basically came down to now, or very likely wouldn't happen. I hear what you say about having a difficult pregnancy. I told DH that we probably wouldn't be having a second if the first one had been this difficult.
> Props to your DH for getting snipped. I'll probably have permanent birth control put in place afterwards. Fed up of being on the pill, with all the side effects.

I just turned 41 and hubs just turned 47...we'll take this one natural blessing and call it a day. Hubs did not want me going through what he witnessed. No way I could do it with a toddler. 

Of course I thought I would cave but given how smitten he is with this guy, he will crack so I'd better make the appointment soon, rofl!

I'm not restarting birth control, not at my age. Pills wreaked havoc when I stopped them and I'm too old. The other stuff is too new or eh for me. I don't like unnatural stuff anyway...they could take my uterus for all I care now, ha. 

And like Broken, kids are too expensive for another! :)


----------



## yazzy

Broken good to read your story, glad all is ok now and you are all home safe and sound. Enjoy all of those baby snuggles!

Rics eeek good luck! Baby coming your way soon!

I'm still just waiting it out, trying my best to do as I'm told and not lift my son or do anything strenuous!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ricschick yay!! Go mama go!! Baby soon!!

Broken spd any better since delivery?? Ryan is sooo cute!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

CHEL I didn&#8217;t have massive swelling but it did go down almost right away. I have read though a lot of times it gets worse before it gets better too. Also have heard of developing preeclampsia after the birth! So make sure your BP is being monitored at your next appt! I sweat all my water out, I have the worst postpartum sweats for the first week it&#8217;s crazy!! Now I can fit my sandals again thank goodness!!

Ready I wonder how you&#8217;re doing.... ;)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also is it just me or does every poop postpartum feel like you just won an award!

Like, yesss I did it!!! XD lol


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko it kinda has, but my hips are still a little sore. My afterpains are pretty intense too. Like very strong period cramps. 

Also I haven't had any issues pooping post partum. I feel so lucky. I've actually had an upset tummy today, which could be the iron tablets, I'm not sure. 

Chel, I'm not sure my swelling has completely gone yet. I'm giving it another few days before I try and put my rings back on.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

On the topic of swelling... I was so worried about how much I gained this pregnancy but it was definitely water weight. I gained 35-40 lbs (depending on morning sickness loss) and in the week since delivery I&#8217;ve lost 25 XD. Definitely water weight!!

My after pains this time we&#8217;re really unfriendly too Broken! Lasted a solid couple of days and I can still feel a bit crampy after a good nursing session!! With my first and second I barely had any so it wasn&#8217;t fun!! 

I wonder how ricschick is getting on! She was hoping for some baby news in the past few days but it&#8217;s her baby news she&#8217;ll be getting!! Hehe!!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Aww Rach, congrats, so glad you swung by to let us know.

Broken - The PPH sounds scary but the labour and delivery sound like they were quite smooth, all things considered. Was Ryan born in his waters?? That is supposed to be lucky!

Oh Rics, how exciting, can't wait for news.

I have never had my waters break spontaneously; good job really as I am sat on a new sofa typing this...

I had such fun yesterday whenever anyone asked when I was due and I could say yesterday, plus I maintained at SW which was nice and means I can officially class my weight gain from the week I found out, to term as 18lbs (not counting the 5-7lb I lost in first tri and then regained). I am right back at the weight I was when I rejoined last July with the aim of getting knocked up after losing 2.5 stone but then it happened at 1.5. 

I'm still enjoying the last few days of having a bump, but I am looking forward to being a bit more active again.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I weighed myself the day before birth and my total gain from 13 weeks to term was 34lbs. I weighed myself 4 days post partum and was already down 15lb of those lbs. I'm so happy because I was stressing about my weight gain. I mean I was chubby before and I'll be working on that. But it'll be nice to get back to base level chubby haha. 

I don't remember any afterpains with ODS. But this time... phew! 

Rosie he was born mostly in them. My hind waters had gone so his feet were free. But the rest of him was. So I'm gunna take it as lucky. I wish I'd be able to see, but all I was looking at was the ceiling haha. 

Mamas with babies... are your pets having any issues adjusting to the new baby? I have 3 cats and none of them will even come in the same room as us when Ryan is there. 2 of them are speaking to us on our own, but 1 is still running from us and I'm not sure how to help them tbh.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Poor kitties!! I would think they just need a bit of time adjusting. Make sure you&#8217;re keeping them fed and watered and they&#8217;ll come around!! The smell of a new baby and thensounds are sure to throw them off... they&#8217;ll get used to it!! We&#8217;ve never had a pet since we&#8217;ve had our babies. But I would guess time would be the answer and it probably won&#8217;t be too long once they realize he&#8217;s staying. Are they feral cats or usually friendly?


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I am intrigued to know how my cats will be, I am almost hoping they won't be keen so they aren't trying to dive into the shnuggle all the time!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko they're indoor cats. Totally domestic. Small progress has been made today. All 3 have at least been in the same room as Ryan. 

Rosie I don't know which is worse. I'm worried they feel neglected, but if they were all in his space I'd be worried about the fur and them laying on him. 

Pets and babies are hard y'all! 

Ryan has his days and nights backwards, he wants to sleep all day, then stay up all night haha.

Rosie I think you're the first one to actually make it to your due date.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We&#8217;re doing a bit of backwards days nights here too. Not consistently, but it seems like her big sleep is late afternoon/dinner and then from 2-5 in the morning she had a hard time settling. And then by the time she&#8217;s settled for another long sleep my big girls are up!! I&#8217;m tired haha. Only 6-8 weeks before they start sleeping a bit better XD XD XD


----------



## Agcam

No word yet from RnW or Ricschick! I'm excited to hear from both of them. 

Broken - Yes, I remember feeling quite faint for a week or so afterwards, and was put on iron supplements. I also used it as an excuse to have a steak on occasion :D I do hope you start to feel better soon. 
I'm on ferrous fumarate at the moment due to anaemia. I think it's better than ferrous sulphate in terms of side effects. 

Chel - I looked like a balloon afterwards (and not just the feet). I couldn't bend my arm properly for the first 2 days. It went down gradually over a period of 4-5 days. I think your body needs time to sweat/wee out all the extra fluid. 
Also - I'm not that far off 40, so hear you on the age. How did you convince DH to have a vasectomy. Mine absolutely refused when I brought the subject up months ago. He looked horrified :haha:
Part of the reason we have such a big age gap between the kids is the cost. We couldn't have afforded putting two through childcare at the same time. 

Reiko - glad a lot of it was water weight! It's good to hear. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that it's the same for me. 

Rosie - I'm not that far behind you. I'll be full-term on Tuesday. Doesn't look like she's going to arrive before then :)


----------



## cheluzal

I never burned when I peed and even though my prior hemorrhoid came out, it never hurt to poop. I have had some loose bowels the last day but I can't complain about PP recovery. Itchy stitch but I can move now without aches or pains.

My feet are bigger than before birth! I have been up a lot more with baby though and I'm not drinking enough water. Ugh. They are the only things that big. No sweats and I guess I need to pee more.

So I made the decision last night to exclusively pump. Poor Siler just can't latch with his wee mouth and was so frustrated and never able to drink enough after an hour. I started pumping and it's much easier! Plus Daddy can help, which he loves. So I'm taking the weekend when hubs is here to pump every few hours and start getting a supply.

We feel good about this as a family. Fed Siler at midnight, up once at 3:45, then slept until daddy up at 7:15...he can feed and get back to sleep much faster and better, and I can pump after I feed him and he's resting again.


----------



## cheluzal

Agcam said:


> Chel - I looked like a balloon afterwards (and not just the feet). I couldn't bend my arm properly for the first 2 days. It went down gradually over a period of 4-5 days. I think your body needs time to sweat/wee out all the extra fluid.
> Also - I'm not that far off 40, so hear you on the age. How did you convince DH to have a vasectomy. Mine absolutely refused when I brought the subject up months ago. He looked horrified :haha:
> Part of the reason we have such a big age gap between the kids is the cost. We couldn't have afforded putting two through childcare at the same time.

Siler is a week old tomorrow (Monday)! As of Thursday I've lost 10 pounds. I ordered a scale (never had one) and it comes in tomorrow.

I don't think I gave hubs a choice, lol! I'm bossy and I told him it's happening if he wanted intimacy. No way I was risking it after the horrible pregnancy. If I were younger we'd have kids far apart, but he knows and agrees deep down about having one. He grumbles light-heatedly but it's happening. All his brothers have had it so he can deal.


----------



## yazzy

I have no idea what I weigh or have put on during pregnancy, I don't have scales. My clothes all still fit me really, although I can't do my jeans up lol I just have a big football on my tummy...that's how it feels &#128514;&#128514;

I have been losing tiny bits of mucus plug today and getting so many bh's recently (although I don't think that's a sign of anything).

My daughter had her bowling party today so now all her birthday celebrations are done I can relax and the baby can come when she is ready...starting to feel a bit strange about it as I know this is our last one so this is the last time experiencing all of this eeek!

I hope all those May babies are still doing well.


----------



## ricschick

Hey girls sorry Ive not updated I wrote a short post this morning but clearly didnt hit reply!! 

Billie Violet was born last night at 10:06pm weighing 8lb 7! A very painful labour but worth it il write my birth plan when I have more energy lol.


----------



## ricschick




----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Ricschick!!! She's beautiful.


----------



## cheluzal

Congrats!
Bring on more babies.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Aww, congrats Ricschick! She's lovely. Looking forward to your birth story when you're up to it.

Agcam, hang on there, don't want to be in the overdue club on my own haha. To be fair, 15th was our original due date by LMP but NHS scan pulled us back to 11th.

I'm trying to avoid sign spotting now, but it's bloody hard... I definitely think there's more pressure down there and I'm getting hints of lightning crotch but that could be the hour of laundry and tidying... Which in itself made me wonder if it was nesting. Meh.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

OH my she&#8217;s absolutely Perfect!!! Wonderful job mama xx. She&#8217;s precious!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yazzy 8 days in and were doing great at our house!! The first few days were sooo tough but nursing is going quite a bit better and my body has completely adjusted to 4 broken hrs of sleep. Just waiting for my pelvic floor to strengthen up a bit which can be a few weeks and then Ill be feeling really back to normal. Im so glad because the nursing difficulties we had last time lasted wayyy longer and I was going to that place in my head the first few days with this LO. Now I feel so encouraged about the future and so excited to have another baby!! Although looking forward to complete straightening out of days/nights and her figuring out a few longer stretches at night!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats ricschick!! I don&#8217;t think I said congrats to Broken either, so congrats!! Sorry my brain is just mush. Nothing really happening over here; now I&#8217;m getting the feeling I really will be the last one. Starting to get nervous about the first few weeks with a newborn and then having a toddler too. I remember the first couple nights with my son were awful and I think we only got two hrs of sleep!!


----------



## yazzy

Rics...Congratulations, so pleased baby has arrived safely!

Reiko... great to hear things are going well at home, I'm still up a lot at night with my son so I'm hoping i'll be use to the broken sleep again lol!

Mrs...we are due only a day apart so hopefully we aren't waiting ages for our babies to arrive &#128513;

So how many of us are still waiting??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Ricschick! She&#8217;s perfect. 

Sorry I have been a little MIA but I was making myself crazy. I am officially due today and hopeful this strong willed baby shows her face this week. I met with my MW Friday and we came up with a plan for this week if she doesn&#8217;t come naturally. I want to avoid hospital induction so she&#8217;s looking in to a hospital out of town that may allow for a misoprostal induction that I could do at home. I have been having way more BH or false labour over the last 3 days where the contractions are noticeable and strong. I&#8217;m hoping they are doing the trick.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Cor blimey, no sweep for me today. No MW either, community appointments were full and even double booked which is unusual. 

I should have planned it earlier to be fair. They said they wouldn't sweep me ahead of 41 weeks anyroad so I called the assessment unit for advice and they have bounced me back to community so I am waiting on a call later...Apparently we have a Saturday clinic so if I can get there, that would be good as I am 41 weeks on Friday.

It is like a feast or a famine with this pregnancy; hypermonitoring or bugger all :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh Ready, we were hoping your silence was baby time. I really hope your BH are making some progress in there and you avoid induction. C'mon baby! 

Rosie I found that too. Either everyone was scrambling to monitor stuff or it was literally 2 months between appointments. I really think our prenatal care needs to be looked at. 

DH got me my "push present" today. A giant KFC :haha: it was amazingly good. I'm still full nearly 5 hours on. That KFC was the light at the end of my pregnancy misery haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Jan Broken that&#8217;s awesome! I&#8217;ve definitely been treating myself to sweets now that my blood sugars are back to normal. 

Ready I&#8217;m somsorry you&#8217;re still waiting. Rosie seems to be handling overdue well but to me overdue is the worst thing in the world. Mentally I just shut down! I was overdue with my first and I believe I was actually legitimately depressed for that week. Anyways, have you ever heard of the Midwife cocktail? Here the midwives will give it to you as soon as you like after 40 weeks before medical induction at 40+10. It&#8217;s supposed to get things going. Really worked for my SIL, her 4th was born using it. 

Maybe ask about that?


----------



## yazzy

Ready try to relax, baby will just come when ready...the more ready your body is then hopefully the easier your labour will be.
I have also had so many braxton hicks the last few days, some are quite uncomfortable. 

I managed to fall over again today argh! Landed on my knee though and baby has been wriggling around...just my knee is looking a bit worse for wear lol! 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, it will just be a general check over and then the health visitor is coming out on Friday.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ooooo yazzy be careful! Your poor knee. 
I was like 99% sure I'd actually broken my toe when I fell a couple of weeks ago. I don't think I did because it's much better now. But I was worried. 

I'm going stir crazy. I'm desperate to leave the house, but my local park has been invaded by gypsies and there's no where else close enough that I feel safe to walk to while I'm still feeling weak and dizzy. I've decided my compromise is going to be to cut my grass tomorrow and take me and Ryan to sit outside for a while, just get some fresh air. I'm going to be doing the school walk on Thursday as well, so that should help the cabin fever. 

Ryan has been a bit weird with his feeds last night and today. He was taking 2.5-3ozs every 3-4 hours and now he's dropped to 1.5-2 and even getting that much is a battle. I'm a little concerned, still plenty of wet bums tho so I guess he's getting enough. 

Gah! Babies make me stress haha.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Oh lawks, a push present of KFC made me chortle heartily!

I'm sorry you are so fed up RnW. I totally understand it, I found it really tough the first two times but when I was pregnant last time one of my pals who was due the same day as me had her baby at 27 weeks so I forced myself to see the positives of getting to nearly 42 weeks because I figured if I moaned to her by mistake she would tell me she would have given her right earlobe or more to get that far! 

So by number 4 I am resigned to it. I am trying to practice patience with the lovely folk asking whether she is here yet. I make a point of asking overdue pals literally anything else. 

Also, I am such a drama queen that if I let myself moan and rant, I will spiral into a diva meltdown so it is kinder all round for me to stop and breathe ;o)

Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BRoken that&#8217;s terrible about your park!! I took my older girls to the water/spray park this morning as it&#8217;s almost 30 degrees here right now and they played for 2.5 hrs while I sat in the shade just nursing and holding Summer while she snoozed. It was lovely!! That might be how we spend multiple days a week in these early days! It takes a bit longer than I plan to get 3 out of the house though lol! I need to add an extra 15 mins to my plans!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken maybe Ryan has reflux??


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Ryan has been a bit weird with his feeds last night and today. He was taking 2.5-3ozs every 3-4 hours and now he's dropped to 1.5-2 and even getting that much is a battle. I'm a little concerned, still plenty of wet bums tho so I guess he's getting enough.
> 
> Gah! Babies make me stress haha.

Ok, Siler has never drank more than 2 ounces and it's usually every 4 hours! He never cries for more earlier and we have to almost make him eat at 4 hours. I worry about him but he's producing enough wet diapers and having enough properly-colored BMs. I do worry about his weight. He hasn't gained any since he lost the initial loss after birth....but we just started bottle to ensure 2 ounces yesterday so we shall see. He does spit up after 2 ounces...maybe his teeny weeny tummy is just slow to grow.


----------



## cheluzal

OK, so is gas-like pain all in the abdomen normal?
It's not the uterus cramping, but the pinprick gassy pain, but it's higher up.
It just started and I worry because that's me, but it's probably just everything going back in place, right?

I don't feel I need to fart, lol, but I'm having serious diarrhea that's aggravating my hemorrhoid. Bleh.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko I'm sad about my park too. I want to take DS there so he can play on his bike and me and Ryan can just hang out in the shade and get fresh air. 
Hopefully they will either move on soon, or our council will move them on. Nothing against travellers ofc, this is just kind inconvenient to my life right now. 

I had a google and apparently 2ish ozs is normal for his age. I think I jumped the gun on the back of a couple of bigger feeds and he wasn't ready to move up to 3 yet. I'm pretty sure it's not reflux cos he doesn't cry or spit up after feeds, he tends to go straight to sleep. We're having a harder time keeping him awake for feeds ATM. 

Chel Ryan had put on 3ozs at his 5 day check. So I know he's getting enough. It's just been so long I don't remember what's "normal" anymore. If Siler is done at 2ozs then that's perfectly okay. I hope pumping works better for you guys with his tongue tie.


----------



## yazzy

I can't wait for lazy summer days with the kids. We only have a couple weeks and my daughter will be off school for a week then its the last half term before 6 weeks summer holidays. Got a week away middle of July with my mum and kids so really looking forward to that...I get to chill when my mum is around!

Chel with the after pains I had it was everytime baby feeds and it would feel like horrible period cramps, sure it only lasted a week'ish.

I would have no idea how much you feed a baby, have always bf so never worried about what they have taken. I did express for a few weeks for my lb before his tongue tie was diagnosed and sorted but have no idea how much I fed him!

Reiko that sounds like a perfect day out with the kids, let them play and you can relax with baby. I think your girls are similar ages to my kids.


----------



## ricschick

Im sooo tired!! Lol. Billie likes to sleep a lot in the day and wakes more often at night, she settles really well but I just need to swop that around! Still feeling quite sore with after pain so taking paracetamol and ibuprofen. 

Girls I hope more babies come soon!!!


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Chel Ryan had put on 3ozs at his 5 day check. So I know he's getting enough. It's just been so long I don't remember what's "normal" anymore. If Siler is done at 2ozs then that's perfectly okay. I hope pumping works better for you guys with his tongue tie.

Pumping is working so much better! I can track what he's getting and daddy loves being involved (especially in the morning so I can get another hour or 2 of sleep).

He was only taking 1 ounce for most of last week, and now he's up to 2...last night he even did 2.25 so I think we're on the right track. 

I'm pumping more milk and I think he was just so tiny and early and taking awhile to play catch-up. I'm making him eat every 3 hours during the day (not the 4 the lazybones would prefer) then we only get up once in the night since he's a good sleeper....


----------



## Reiko_ctu

CHEL YOU'RE REALLY NOT SUPPOSED TO TELL US YOU'RE ONLY UP ONCE PER NIGHT WITH YOUR NEWBORN. Haha j/k ;) Good for you!! I don't think I slept at all last night... but the night before she slept like a charm. I have one of those unpredictable babies. Although she is a good baby because she hasn't cried or fussed yet. I just make sure to feed her on time and she sleeps most of the time. She has seriously only cried twice in 10 days. Once when my sister gave her a bath which i know was too cold, and once in her carseat. Our last baby cried and fussed non stop!!

So yesterday and last night LO has vomited after 3 feedings! I can't tell what it is. My niece held her on Sunday for a long time and apparently was feeling sick all sunday night and slept with a bucket in her room. So could be a virus. But I'm wondering if it's oversupply too, my boobs aren't engorged but they are really full and I know their tummies are still small at this stage. OR could be the beginning of a dairy allergy that I've dealt with with all my girls, we were really hoping to escape that this time so I don't have to cut it out of my diet D: Anyways managed to go all night with no vomiting and I'm hoping it just doesn't happen again and I don't need to worry what the cause was!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies the struggle is real...we go from wanting babies out to dealing with all of the newborn stuff. The first month is hard and exhausting especially with other kids at home. I&#8217;m glad my kids will be in school for the first 6 weeks. 

I&#8217;m back from my 5th and final stretch and have a plan in hand. MW said I&#8217;m about 3-4 and membranes are bulging nicely. If contractions and cramping become regular she will come and break my membranes. If by tomorrow that hasn&#8217;t done the trick then she will give me induction meds. All was well with baby at my u/s yesterday but because I&#8217;m 40 we really don&#8217;t want to push things too far. So baby will be here by tomorrow at the latest, god willing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh ready I&#8217;m sure at least the water breaking will work and you won&#8217;t need meds. Is her head quite low? I wonder if when your water breaks and head drops down your cervix will go really quickly... you might have the quickest labour of us all after waiting so long!! It will be nice for you to have those hours in the day when your kids are at school. Make sure you&#8217;re taking advantage and napping lots, do it for me haha. I have 2 at home and no naps anymore so I can&#8217;t sleep during the day! I have to go to bed when my girls do at 7:30 to get a few extra hours XD


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick same here. Biiiiiiig long sleeps during the day then shorter ones at night. But he settles well regardless. 

Omg chel! You can't just tell people your newborn only gets up once a night!! Haha. Joking ofc, it's great he's a good sleeper. I'm glad your DH is getting to feel more involved with expressed milk. 
A big part of my choice not to bf was so DH could be as involved as possible around work and so I wouldn't be doing everything by my self because he works such crazy shifts as will likely go days without seeing Ryan properly once he goes back. 

Reiko I'm glad you have a relaxed baby. I hope she's avoided the dairy allergy or a virus and it's just one of those random baby vomit things. I feel so lucky Ryan is a chilled baby, because DS was and I can't believe it got 2 unicorn babies who sleep and stuff :haha:

Ooooo Ready I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you that baby will arrive tonight for you. She must be super comfy in there. 
I agree it's nice having an older child in school, it makes everything a bit less stressful without a little person hovering and asking questions. 

Reiko I'm still sneaking naps in while DH is off work. But I know they're limited. I don't know how I'll cope without them :haha:


----------



## VieraSky

Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been posting, Evie hardly ever lets me put her down, so I've had to type things out one handed which is super tedious!

She's a good baby though, only really cries if she is hungry or want snuggles. We only have to get up once or twice with her at night, which I am super thankful for! 

Breastfeeding is going pretty well. My pump crapped out on me though, and that's messed with things a bit, but I have another on the way from amazon prime that will be arriving tomorrow. We've been having to supplement her a little but with formula, because when she came home from the hospital she had lost a pound from her birth weight and they wanted to make sure that was coming back up. My supply has gotten better since then, so I think they will give me the go ahead to stop supplementing at her next appt if she is continuing to gain weight.


----------



## mrsstrezy

All the memories of having a newborn have started flooding back to me after hearing about all the issues from you ladies!! sounds like for the most part everyone has good chill babies though. My first was constantly fussy and wouldn't allow us to put him down. we'll see if baby #2 follows suit. So today I was bouncing on a birthing ball at work(I work in an office) and then I stood up. Omg it felt like she had dropped down 12 inches, lol. Hope this helps speed things along; I'll bounce on it tomorrow too during my shift. 

I talked to my husband and we decided that if she doesn't come naturally by her due date, we're going to go ahead with induction on 5/24. That way it'll be right before the weekend and won't interfere with my husband's work schedule too much(he is self-employed). We'll have the weekend and Memorial Day together to spend as a family. Last time I waited until 41+1 to be induced with my son, but definitely not going to do that next time. If I end up needing to get Pitocin, so be it. At that point it's not technically "natural" labor anyway and I'll just get an epidural.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh ready Im sure at least the water breaking will work and you wont need meds. Is her head quite low? I wonder if when your water breaks and head drops down your cervix will go really quickly... you might have the quickest labour of us all after waiting so long!! It will be nice for you to have those hours in the day when your kids are at school. Make sure youre taking advantage and napping lots, do it for me haha. I have 2 at home and no naps anymore so I cant sleep during the day! I have to go to bed when my girls do at 7:30 to get a few extra hours XD

This is what Im hoping for! She is very low so should have her head working its way through that cervix. MW will be here soon to do the deed. I have been having regular contractions for a few hours that are uncomfortable and they are paired with cramps and back pain. Hopefully I have dilated some or at least effaced some more.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ooh Baby for you tonight Ready!! Might only be a few mins really lol!! Let us know when she arrives!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mrsstrezy we&#8217;ve had 2 really high needs babies so I feel you! To have a relaxed newborn is actually amazing... I said I was done at 3 but if this child continues this way She&#8217;ll put me onto a 4th!! I hope this LO is chil for you! But you&#8217;re prepared for the other alternative sounds like just in case ;)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ooooo Ready that sounds promising. Go mama go! C'mon baby.


----------



## VieraSky

Fingers crossed for you, Ready!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Ooh RnW! Sounds super promising! Can't wait for news!

I get a sweep on Saturday so we shall see what happens with me after that... My mum is keen to share a birthday on Monday. 

I'm still chill but have all and sundry telling me how excited they are, and how they can't wait. Way to give a cervix performance anxiety...

I'm super pleased at the successful pumping stories. I remember it being tougher to pump in the early days but want a stash because I've an evening out with my eldest and (current) youngest mid July so need a good stash. I think I'm getting ahead of myself...

Any recommendations of pumps welcome, going to buy a new one I think as my manual is from DD2 and she was 15 last week...


----------



## yazzy

Ready...Sounds like you might have baby with you very soon!! 

I had my midwife appointment today and she doesn't need to see me again now. She did say the consultant my try to induce me next week but if baby is happy and doing well then I definitely don't want an induction. I just want baby to come when my body is ready...fingers crossed that will be soon!


----------



## cheluzal

I mean I'm up 40 times a night...yeah, that, rofl! Seriously once ain't bad at all but I still stress over his weight. He's not gaining yet, but he's starting to slowly eat more (doing ok on 3 hours now) and is more alert and awake in the day today than he has been.

Siler is a great baby. He only fusses when hungry and luckily I hear (or feel in my arms at night). Only true crying is baths and diaper changes. Guess he likes being filthy, ha.

Now if we can get him sleeping in his own bed. We got 2 hours last night and then after hubs puts him back in before leaving for work, he stayed from 830-10! Just doesn't like it at night, go figure. Ah well...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Not too long now Yazzy!! 

Excited to hear how things went for Ready. 

And Chel, none of my babies have slept in their beds for the first few weeks. Most of the night she sleeps by me and then in the wee hrs of the morning she will do a few hrs in her bed. I sleep fine that way but we also have the crib sidecarred so we have a bit of extra room and she won&#8217;t fall off the bed!

Kitten how are things going for you? I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your homebirth!


----------



## Agcam

I can't believe it's been more than a week since some of you had your babies! Time seems to be flying. It's so lovely to read about all of you feeding and spending time with babies, despite the lost sleep. 

Ricschick - Congratulations! She's so beautiful :) I hope that you and LO are keeping well. 

RnW - I hope baby arrives soon! 

Chel - Sounds like pumping is working out really well for you. :) Hope your digestive system is settling down a bit.

Reiko - Hope your LO is okay, and it wasn't a bug. 
I'd never heard of hte midwife cocktail until you mentioned it. I just looked it up. They don't offer it here. 

Broken - KFC! I haven't eaten KFC in years and now want a big bucket of it. I hope you manage to get out and about soon. It's a shame about your local park. 
I've told DH that he'll very likely have to run out and get me some sushi afterwards. I can't wait to chow down on that, camembert and parma ham (not necessarily together!) :haha:

Viera - Can I ask what pump you bought? Last time, I rented a Medela hospital-grade pump. This time, I've purchased an Avent electric because it was on sale at a really good price. Hoping it works out. 

Rosie - I'm now officially joining you in the "overdue" club. Haha. 

Yazzy, Strezy, Kitten, and everybody else who is waiting - hope our babies arrive soon :)

I'm trying to stay chill about it, but the text messages, phone calls and emails are driving me bonkers. I mean, asking every day whether anything is happening isn't going to make her arrive any sooner. 

I have a sweep booked for Monday, which would be 40+6, and will then have a second one on the Thursday or Friday. They unfortunately don't do them over the weekend here, and they would want to induce me the following Monday. FXd!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Yazzy - I hear you on the wanting baby to come when they are ready argument with the medics.

Agcam, welcome to the longer cooking club!! DEFFO hear you on the queries about if the baby is here yet haha.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dylan decided to finally join us last night at 10:50pm after my longest and hardest labor and delivery yet! She weighs an incredible 9lbs 1oz ( same as her mama did). She's been latching like a champ and is very alert for just joining us. 
My calm, serene, water birth turned in to a jump out of the pool as her head was out but shoulder was stuck. We are both good and just in awe
Of this tiny miracle.
 



Attached Files:







5A70597A-9CCF-4919-9A8C-24602163A482.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Ready! Beautiful baby girl. Good to hear it all worked out well in the end!


----------



## hope2bmother

Good day, ladies!

I am logging on to tell you that Nava Rose was born on 5/12 at 12:59 PM, an early Mother&#8217;s Day gift. Contractions started around 5ish in the morning, but I didn&#8217;t get my hopes up with all that prodromal stuff I&#8217;d been having. They continued, however, and got stronge, closer together. I ate a ton of watermelon and had some apple juice, took a long hot shower, and packed my bags, had my husband call our doula. She arrived and watched me about an hour. The contractions were getting even closer so we headed to the hospital. Ugh that was not fun as it&#8217;s a 30 minutes drive full of pot holes and my husband driving the speed limit. Of course we hit ALL the stop lights and then to top it off, he took a wrong turn. Finally got to the hospital and made it to triage where I was found to be 7 cm dilated and 90% effaced. I was PISSED that I wasn&#8217;t 8 or 9 cm dilated as the contractions were SUPER intense, far more so than I remembered with my daughter. I was being a jackass as the nurses were trying to help me and I was crying, saying I can&#8217;t get into the wheel chair to go to the birth center. I finally get into the wheel chair and I must&#8217;ve been a wild sight for all those I was wheeled passed! Got to our room in the birth center, in tears, again refusing to move. When they finally convince me to get into the bed for a cervical check, I was 10 cm dilated, 100% effaced and ready to go. My water broke at that moment and the next 29 minutes were the most intense moments of my life as I pushed Nava Rose out! I was screaming at the top of my lungs (quite the opposite of my initial intention to do hypnobirthing, but I&#8217;ve just decided I&#8217;m someone who HAS to vocalize). She came so fast, I didn&#8217;t get to take advantage of anything in the birth center (the deep tub or anything we brought to create a calm environment for the birth). Nava was born at exactly 41 weeks gestation and weighed in at 9 lbs 2.7 oz and 21.25 inches long, latching and nursing like a champ! 

And that&#8217;s our birth story! I will now read the thread, but I suspect many congratulations are in order! Hope all of you are recovering well! And for those mamas still waiting, hang in there. It&#8217;s slmost time! 

It&#8217;s so good to no longer be pregnant or in labor. Will try to figure out how to post a photo.


----------



## hope2bmother




----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Ready and Hope!! Both babies are beautiful. And such lovely names too!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> And Chel, none of my babies have slept in their beds for the first few weeks. Most of the night she sleeps by me and then in the wee hrs of the morning she will do a few hrs in her bed. I sleep fine that way but we also have the crib sidecarred so we have a bit of extra room and she wont fall off the bed!

Thanks. Co-sleeping was NOT in our plans, but I'm feeling comfy with it-for now. I usually cradle him in my arms and/or we use a pillow to help make a space where he's on his back near my arms with nowhere else to go. I sit up to sleep and am trying to just enjoy how peaceful he goes out there. Will keep trying bassinet and one day crib in his own nursery (no way he's going to be too old doing this, lol) but the 4th Trimester makes sense so we're just going with that for now as he grows and catches up to speed on the real world.


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> Dylan decided to finally join us last night at 10:50pm after my longest and hardest labor and delivery yet! She weighs an incredible 9lbs 1oz ( same as her mama did). She's been latching like a champ and is very alert for just joining us.
> My calm, serene, water birth turned in to a jump out of the pool as her head was out but shoulder was stuck. We are both good and just in awe
> Of this tiny miracle.

:flower::happydance::cloud9:
congrats


----------



## cheluzal

hope2bmother said:


> Good day, ladies!
> 
> I am logging on to tell you that Nava Rose was born on 5/12 at 12:59 PM, an early Mothers Day gift. Contractions started around 5ish in the morning, but I didnt get my hopes up with all that prodromal stuff Id been having. They continued, however, and got stronge, closer together. I ate a ton of watermelon and had some apple juice, took a long hot shower, and packed my bags, had my husband call our doula. She arrived and watched me about an hour. The contractions were getting even closer so we headed to the hospital. Ugh that was not fun as its a 30 minutes drive full of pot holes and my husband driving the speed limit. Of course we hit ALL the stop lights and then to top it off, he took a wrong turn. Finally got to the hospital and made it to triage where I was found to be 7 cm dilated and 90% effaced. I was PISSED that I wasnt 8 or 9 cm dilated as the contractions were SUPER intense, far more so than I remembered with my daughter. I was being a jackass as the nurses were trying to help me and I was crying, saying I cant get into the wheel chair to go to the birth center. I finally get into the wheel chair and I mustve been a wild sight for all those I was wheeled passed! Got to our room in the birth center, in tears, again refusing to move. When they finally convince me to get into the bed for a cervical check, I was 10 cm dilated, 100% effaced and ready to go. My water broke at that moment and the next 29 minutes were the most intense moments of my life as I pushed Nava Rose out! I was screaming at the top of my lungs (quite the opposite of my initial intention to do hypnobirthing, but Ive just decided Im someone who HAS to vocalize). She came so fast, I didnt get to take advantage of anything in the birth center (the deep tub or anything we brought to create a calm environment for the birth). Nava was born at exactly 41 weeks gestation and weighed in at 9 lbs 2.7 oz and 21.25 inches long, latching and nursing like a champ!
> 
> And thats our birth story! I will now read the thread, but I suspect many congratulations are in order! Hope all of you are recovering well! And for those mamas still waiting, hang in there. Its slmost time!
> 
> Its so good to no longer be pregnant or in labor. Will try to figure out how to post a photo.

I remember triage wanting me to get up during contractions to get in the wheelchair to go to the labor room, and I asked them why they couldn't just wheel that bed in there? LOL
Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Congrats Ready and hope!! Those are both quite the birth stories!

Hope I was definitely crying and being VERY loud during my 6 mins of pushing. Especially when they stop you from pushing and make you do the small panting pushes. Honestly that&#8217;s the worst pain in the world!! Apparently none of our neighbors heard though so that&#8217;s good haha. Too bad you didn&#8217;t get to take advantage of all the nice things the birth centre offers!! Transition in a wheelchair... yuck lol!!

Ready I can&#8217;t beliece it wasn&#8217;t an easy labour after all the prodromal you had!! Not fair!! But the third labour is the wildcard. Mine was definitely worse than my 2nd pain wise although not much longer. So glad your sweetie is here now though, congrats xx. 

We&#8217;ve had a lot of babies born right at due date or a bit past... only 3 that we&#8217;re early I think!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Yay guys! More babies, huge congratulations. I seem to be contender for last poster standing so I went back and started listing all the births so far. Will also check the FB group and will do a little list to see where we are at the half way mark of the month! :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Reiko_ctu said:


> Congrats Ready and hope!! Those are both quite the birth stories!
> 
> Hope I was definitely crying and being VERY loud during my 6 mins of pushing. Especially when they stop you from pushing and make you do the small panting pushes. Honestly thats the worst pain in the world!! Apparently none of our neighbors heard though so thats good haha. Too bad you didnt get to take advantage of all the nice things the birth centre offers!! Transition in a wheelchair... yuck lol!!
> 
> Ready I cant beliece it wasnt an easy labour after all the prodromal you had!! Not fair!! But the third labour is the wildcard. Mine was definitely worse than my 2nd pain wise although not much longer. So glad your sweetie is here now though, congrats xx.
> 
> Weve had a lot of babies born right at due date or a bit past... only 3 that were early I think!

I was so positive it would be so quick and easy, I should have known just based on my pregnancy. There was a lip of the cervix that she couldnt get through so the MW had to (4x) reach up during a contraction to push it back over her head. After that happened the pushing was intense (had planned to breathe her out). And then her shoulder got stuck so I jumped (no joke-you move fast when you have to lol) our of the pool for some more hand manipulation but then she was out. Im just so happy shes here and safe. 

You ladies with your babies, are you still cramping much? I guess I forgot about the intense cramping after but how long does it last?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hope I'm positive I screamed the hospital down when I was pushing. DH and my midwives assured me I didn't but I bloody felt like I was. 

Omg Ready! That sounds so stressful. And hands up there during contractions! Nope!! So glad she's here safe and sound for you now. 

I'm still having afterpains, they feel like very strong period cramps that last for a few mins. Not really regular or anything tho, maybe every few hours. 

We took Ryan for his first trip out today, up to school to pick ODS up. It was a bit further than I wanted to walk but I managed. It did kick off my bleeding again tho, which had nicely slowed down. 
More worrying was the big anxiety attack I had about leaving the house. I was fine once I was outside, but I really think thought I was going to have a full panic attack. 
I've made an appointment with my gp to sort out some birth control and get back on my anti depressants before it all gets out of hand. 

I do feel loads better for the walk tho. And tomorrow we're going to register Ryan. He'll be a real person ^_^


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Hope! Another beautiful baby!

Rosie...I'm still here waiting for baby, think I'm one of the last one's as my due date isn't until next week.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

There seem to be about 4 regular posters yet to have their babies... I've been geekily compiling a spreadsheet based on the front page post, the fb group and some BnB detective work!


----------



## cheluzal

ReadynWaiting said:


> You ladies with your babies, are you still cramping much? I guess I forgot about the intense cramping after but how long does it last?

Mine lasted just under a week, and were worse after BF.
Now I have gas-like pain and diarrhea.
I also think my internal tears are healing more as the inside of my bajingo is itching.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I&#8217;m 11 days in and the afterpains are gone. I&#8217;m gonna day about a week they lasted but we&#8217;re only bad for about a day or two and then just noticeable, not too intense for the rest of the week. 

I&#8217;ve noticed that I&#8217;ve been spending a lot of time on my phone, I guess because I&#8217;m sitting nursing a lot but it&#8217;s extending into my non nursing time so I&#8217;m going to only be checking in on the weekends now! But I&#8217;m definitely waiting on your babes for the few that are left on this thread xx


----------



## Agcam

RnW and Hope - Congratulations! What beautiful babies the two of you have :)

Rosie - Thanks for doing that :)

Chel - This might be a stupid suggestion, but would probiotics help with the diarrhoea? 

Someone mentioned that baby was unhappy at bath-time (Chel...was it you?). Our son used to be really unhappy with his baths to start with. We realised that he just didn't like being cold. We filled his tub just a little deeper, and I'd drape a washcloth over his chest to keep him warm. We also used to heat up the bathroom with a little fan heater. Once we started doing that, he absolutely loved them. He'd complain when we took him out :)

Is it worth starting a thread for us in another part of the forum? I know we're all going to be busy, but it would be good to keep in touch as a group. 
Any suggestions on the best place to do this?


----------



## cheluzal

Agcam said:


> Chel - This might be a stupid suggestion, but would probiotics help with the diarrhoea?
> 
> Someone mentioned that baby was unhappy at bath-time (Chel...was it you?). Our son used to be really unhappy with his baths to start with. We realised that he just didn't like being cold. We filled his tub just a little deeper, and I'd drape a washcloth over his chest to keep him warm. We also used to heat up the bathroom with a little fan heater. Once we started doing that, he absolutely loved them. He'd complain when we took him out :)

I'm on probiotics! I was religious before the HG and just resumed them this week.
It's slacked off now. Just healing itchy tears.

Siler screams bloody murder at washing/soap/head but I had hubs make water a bit warmer and just having it poured over him doesn't elicit the demon within. It's Florida warm in our house.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Yazzy-don&#8217;t worry. I&#8217;m not due until next week either and I&#8217;m SURE you&#8217;ll be going before me, lol.

I was getting hopeful yesterday. I was having contractions at work all morning. They were irregular, but to the point where it was difficult to concentrate on my tasks. My appetite was gone and I just felt like crap in general. I bounced on the birthing ball at my desk in the afternoon and diffused Clary Sage last night. Today I feel completely normal..grrr. I&#8217;m tired of people asking me about the baby and anxiously anticipating the birth.


----------



## Agcam

mrsstrezy said:


> Yazzy-don&#8217;t worry. I&#8217;m not due until next week either and I&#8217;m SURE you&#8217;ll be going before me, lol.
> 
> I was getting hopeful yesterday. I was having contractions at work all morning. They were irregular, but to the point where it was difficult to concentrate on my tasks. My appetite was gone and I just felt like crap in general. I bounced on the birthing ball at my desk in the afternoon and diffused Clary Sage last night. Today I feel completely normal..grrr. I&#8217;m tired of people asking me about the baby and anxiously anticipating the birth.

Strezy - I'm in the same boat, since Saturday actually. Having irregular contractions, sometimes ~20 minutes apart for hours. They would stop for a few hours and then resume. I was sort of hopeful that things were starting, but I've barely had a handful yesterday and today. :dohh:

I'm really getting fed up of the emails, phone calls and text messages. My parents have even started messaging DH at work! I turned my phone off today because it kept waking me up when I was trying to nap. I couldn't take it and didn't want to be rude :) 
I'm perfectly calm until people start messaging to ask what's going on.


----------



## yazzy

Mrs...hopefully neither of us will be waiting too long until we meet our babies.

Agcam...not long for you I'm sure!

I've been at the hospital for monitoring this afternoon, thought I had lost a bit of fluid. Anyway trace on baby looks good and it was picking up tightenings, I guess very mild contractions. Getting loads of them when I'm resting but they are only a little uncomfortable, not painful. Hoping things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck Yazzy!
I hope you ladies don&#8217;t have much longer to wait. I completely empathize with all of it. I was ready to tell everyone off and had stopped responding to messages. 

I hope we can all keep in touch post partum, you all have been amazing this past 9 months. 

We are getting in to the swing of things with Dylan. Dd1 is absolutely smitten and wants to hold her and help. Ds is 14 so not overly concerned with her lol and dh is getting stuff done around the house so I can focus on baby. She is an eating machine and pooping like crazy. She does have a wicked scream on her though and goes straight to that instead of leading up to it. Not much sleep since Tuesday but that will come in time. Luckily dh is off until Tuesday so I have hands to help. 
I hope you other mamas are doing well!?


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi all

Apologies in advance for any errors in my calculations.

:comp: I have been through the first page list and the facebook group and think I have all your babas...please let me know if I need to change anything!

:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

19th April - Wicky78 - :pink: Miriam Elizabeth :pink: 3lb 15oz/1.8kg (34+6)

25th April - VieraSky - :pink: Genevieve Lynn :pink: 9lb 11oz/4.4kg, 20.4 inches/51.8cm (38+4)

26th April - emzywemzy83 - :pink: Jessica Rose :pink: 7lb 6oz/3.3kg (37+3)

3rd May - Chibilena - :blue: Magnus :blue: 7lb 11 oz/3.5kg, 19.7 inches/50cm (39+2)

5th May - SadakoS - :blue: Logan Joseph :blue: 8lb 9oz/3.9kg (40+2)
5th May - Reiko_ctu - :pink: Summer Anne :pink: 7lb 6oz/3.3kg (39+6)

7th May - cheluzal - :blue: Siler Christopher :blue: 6lb 14oz/3.1kg, 19.5 inches/49.5cm (38+3)

8th May - BrokenfoREVer - :blue: Ryan James :blue: 7lb 13oz/3.5kg (39+1)

12th May - hope2bemother - :pink: Nava Rose :pink: 9lb 2.7oz/4.2kg, 21.25 inches/54cm (40+4)
12th May - ricschick - :pink: Bille Violet :pink: 8lb 7oz/3.8kg (38+6)

15th May - ReadynWaiting - :pink: Dylan :pink: 9lb 1oz/4.1kg (40+1)


So far, our keenest and dinkiest baba is Miriam Elizabeth, the latest is Nava Rose but there are three of us more overdue than this now and the champ on the scales as far as I can tell is Genevieve Lynn.

If you want me to add any weights or lengths to your babas, just holler. I am happy to convert into metric (think most of us use imperial but it is nice to have the option of both...if you are a massive geek like me... :cool:)


Of the regular posters there are 6 of us waiting I think...
KittenLifter (due date 10th May - currently 41+1)
Riveted Rosie (due date 11th May - currently 41)
Agcam (due date 13th May - currently 40+5)
Sasha92 (uses FB more) due 22nd May (39+3)
mrsstrezy due 22nd May (39+3)
yazzy due 23rd May (39+2)

Of the other ladies in the list, I can see three still post on site and still appear to be waiting for May babies:
Debi - due 2nd May 
MrsHudson - due 26th May
Oliv - due 28th May

The other ladies in the list haven't posted recently so I don't know what's occurring but hope they are all well.

As I say, if I have copied or calculated anything wrong, give me a shout!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wow Rosie! Go you with the big list. 
I thought I put Ryan's birth weight it, but if you want to bob it in he was 7lbs 13oz. No idea what that is in metric. 3550g I think. 

We had our first "bad" night last night. Ryan refused to settle for 2 hours and was a fusspot. Thankfully he did settle about midnight and actually slept until 4:30/5 today. But me and DH both slept through our alarms this morning and we look a little like zombies. Ahhh well. I'm sure there will be more nights like that.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Wow Rosie! Go you with the big list.
> I thought I put Ryan's birth weight it, but if you want to bob it in he was 7lbs 13oz. No idea what that is in metric. 3550g I think.
> 
> We had our first "bad" night last night. Ryan refused to settle for 2 hours and was a fusspot. Thankfully he did settle about midnight and actually slept until 4:30/5 today. But me and DH both slept through our alarms this morning and we look a little like zombies. Ahhh well. I'm sure there will be more nights like that.

You may have done, I started to get thread blind and figured I could add/correct later so will sort when back at my laptop! 

Boo to your unsettled night. I've been awake since 4:30 and got tired again at 7ish but had to soldier on to get DD3 up for school. #mombie


----------



## emzywemzy83

Yay thanks Rosie, I'll update the first post with your list! Do we want to stay here? Or move to the parenting groups bit? 

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies! And hope it won't be long for those still waiting too. 

As for us, Jessica is doing well at 3 weeks old. Still has day and night mixed up and is awake more at night than in the day, hopefully she'll get it the right way around soon! When she was 2 weeks old our landlord came over and said "ooh what a beautiful baby congratulations!" closely followed by "the owner wants to move back in, you have 2 months to leave" we were absolutely gutted, the last thing we need with a newborn baby. But we found a new house within 2 days and we get the keys today! It needs A LOT of decorating (it's horrendous at the moment) and we have a month to decorate before we move in... not exactly what we need with two older kids and a newborn baby, but at least we have somewhere to live!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Omg emzy! How stressful and what awful timing. I'm glad you found somewhere else quickly though. 

Ryan got weighed again today. He's put on another 8oz in FIVE days :O 
He's totalling 11ozs from his birth weight now. At 10 days old. My lord!


----------



## cheluzal

Nice list!

Me wee mite spoiled me for a week and a half then decided to be a "real" boy last night and need food very quickly after a feeding, right before bedtime. But he's a GREAT night sleeper (just in our bed, arg) and once chilled will sleep in well past 10! 

I'm still up just once a night with him and Daddy gets him around 630 am for feeding and brings him back in bed to me, where I get precious sleep until we both rouse between 10 and 11am. 

I'm pumping more milk (almost doubled now!) but I need to get an extra morning pump when hubs is feeding him...but the sleep is so nice!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Oh Emzy how stressful! Eek.

Wowser, Ryan is romping along! 

Chel, sounds like you're getting on grand! Huzzah!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Rosie, awesome list!

Cheluzal-sounds like you have a dream baby!

So we decided to schedule my induction for Wednesday. We were going to wait a little longer than that, but my doctor is of course on vacation for the whole Memorial Day weekend! Grr. However, I&#8217;m 3.5 cm dilated and my body is ready, so we&#8217;re going to just try breaking my water first and see if that gets labor going. If not, then I&#8217;ll have to get Pitocin. It&#8217;s not ideal, but my husband is self employed, this is his busiest time of year, and we wanted to have the whole Memorial Day weekend together as a new fam of four. I&#8217;m nervous, but gotta get this birth thing done sometime!


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations hope and RnW!!!! 

Ready your a trooper for being able to jump out of the birthing pool!! Not sure I could do that!!! 

Lovely list Rosie thank you!! ( I was 39 weeks &#128521;)

Hope more babies come soon!! 

I had the most awful scare on Wednesday Billie woke up in the afternoon and couldnt catch her breathe she was arching her back and there was orange mucus coming out of her nose I was so frightened we called an ambulance and thankfully she settled after they took her in the ambulance so we spent that evening in hospital where they checked her bloods and did a ecg which all thankfully came back fine. Never been so scared in my life!!! Shes been fine since thank god!! 
But shes such a content baby!! And our other children all LOVE her so much its beautiful to see!! 
I no Ive nit written my birth story yet but I promise il do it later! 
Im still getting after pain which I need to take ibuprofen for! And my boobs are killing me!! And I still look 6 months pregnant!! Downside to having so many pregnancies my body takes a while now to go back to normal!! And Im still suffering with carpal tunnel &#128534; by its all totally worth it lol.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Ahhh I knew there would be some baby brain in my calculations hehe.

I've seen the midwife today, not dilated at all but my cervix has rotated to the centre.

They've booked me in for an induction on Wednesday night at term+12 if I've done nowt by then.


----------



## cheluzal

Scary Ricschick!! I've been there with a disabled brother and the not knowing is sooo scary!

I have nothing to compare to, but hubs and I do agree with have a good baby. He spits up in the day but never at night, lol. He must know if he's sleeping in the big bed he'd better not mess the sheets. 

He slept well after 11pm feeding. Up to feed at 3, then daddy got him at 6:30. I didn't get up to pump but did wake earlier and pumped while he's still waking...we've only ever done 2 ounces and he's wanting it a little sooner so we're seeing how much more he wants. He took 2.5 this morning. 

Yesterday was rough. Hubs works Saturdays and is off Monday so from this afternoon until Tuesday morning, he is the primary caretaker, rofl!! I need to get out and act like a human adult.

Hope to hear more babies soon!


----------



## yazzy

Rosie I hope baby decides to come soon for you, at least you have a plan if not.

I keep hearing i'll be offered an induction on Thursday if baby isn't here because I'm under consultant care. However I'm only just due on Wed so as long as baby is doing well I will do my best to avoid this. 

So at the moment, nothing happening here!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

THanks for the list Rosie, so sweet of you to put that together!

Mrsstrezy I get you on the self employed thing. DH only had 2 days off because no one is paying him if he doesnt work and Im on half pay for the year of mat leave. So you need that long weekend!! Hope it works out. You never know when things will pick up. 

Ricschick thats sooo scary. So glad Billie is ok. I hope your boobs calm down soon! My body tends to get back to normal pretty quickly but I was being a bit hard on myself this time because it definitely is taking a lot longer!! Must be because its the third baby!! Thankfully I have my fat pants and shorts that I can wear for the summer. 

Summer had 3 nights of gassy tummy where she was literally up all night. I didnt sleep a wink. Last night she was bad in the late evening but I got her to sleep at about 12 and then we slept until 8 with a bunch of dream feeds in there so I slept quite a bit thank goodness. Im cutting out dairy so maybe thats helping but maybe shes just a gassy baby too. I might pick up some colic remedy for her too. She was easy for the first 10 days and now getting a bit more demanding so Im going to start wearing her in my stretchy wrap a lot more and my friend is giving me a linen ring sling too.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick that is scary but I&#8217;m so glad she&#8217;s ok. 

I have my all crossed for you ladies that are trying to avoid induction. I was getting to the point that I was going to do it just to move forward but I&#8217;m glad I didn&#8217;t have to. 

I&#8217;ve been having a struggle with Dylan and her latch. I mistook her latch for early days discomfort but turns out she wasn&#8217;t getting enough in her mouth and now my nipples are paying the price. I have corrected it now so hopefully pain subsides soon. She is power eating and managed to bring my milk in in less than 48 hours. She&#8217;s staring to settle and sleep more which is good because I&#8217;ve had maybe 10 hours of sleep since Tuesday and feeling it. I still wouldn&#8217;t change a thing, I&#8217;m just so in love with her and happy she&#8217;s here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

REady I had a bad latch too for maybe 3 days with Summer that pretty much destroyed my nipples. 2 weeks innand they&#8217;re completely better now. I did have a cream
Though, called APNO (all purpose nipple ointment). If you can get that it has a pain killer in it I think and then an anti fungal and a few things to prevent you from getting thrush or mastitis from the nipple damage. It&#8217;s needs a prescription though but is a life saver! But if you&#8217;ve corrected the latch it will get better in not too long!!

Lots of air drying your nipples too. I stayed upstairs and topless whenever I was home for the first 1.5 weeks XD


----------



## cheluzal

Moms, think babies have growth spurts at 2 weeks old?
Siler has just become so needy lately, sleeping more and only soothing on mommy's chest. Makes it super hard for me but it makes sense, no?

My hands-free nursing bra came in today so hopefully that makes things easier for me to deal with him since he will not lie down in pack and play lately (except when daddy comes home :nope: I think they're in cahoots).


----------



## yazzy

Chel...I think the first growth spurt is around 7/8 weeks and they start to cluster feed, although if bottle fed it might seem different.
I think most newborns just love to be held all the time &#128514; I know with my lb he wouldn't sleep or settle for very long at all when I put him down until he was 6 months...I just cuddled him or wore him in his carrier for the first 6 months...he even screamed in his pram for the first 3 months.

I thought I might have news for you all this morning, went to bed with painful contractions every 10 mins last night but they all stopped around 3am this morning...argh I honestly thought I'd be in hospital having a baby this morning!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Awww yazzy, so frustrating for you!

I'm not getting any signs, DTD after curry and ball bouncing (as it were) last night but nowt doing.

I'm hopeful that at least if I do go in Wednesday, it may be like with DD3 which was a one pessary kicking it all off nicely job.

I'll have to reacquaint myself with latches and growth spurts, it seems like a really long time since I did this last!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick that's so scary! I'm glad everything was okay. 

Chel I was just googling growth spurts this morning because Ryan is having one. 7-10 days, 2-3 weeks, 4-5 weeks, 8 weeks, 3 months etc etc. They have lots of them! 

I was iffy about getting a carrier, but flying solo today with both kids I flipping need one! I'm definitely getting one. 

Sending labour vibes to you ladies still hanging in there!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Looks like me, Yazzy, and Rosie might all be having our babies in the same 24 hr span!! Hope none of us actually have to be induced and that we just go on our own. Yazzy-that sucks about the contractions and then having them fizzle out. Thats exactly what happened to me Wednesday and Ive had barely any contractions since. Im starting to feel stressed because my 3 yr old has been through two courses of antibiotics in the last month and still cant seem to get rid of his ear infection. He just finished one course a week ago and then woke up with a fever again this morning. His seasonal allergies are in full force right now too. I normally have a very healthy kid and now all of a sudden, now that Im due with a baby shortly, there are issues. Ugh I just want him to be ok:-(. Taking him for a chiropractor visit tomorrow to see if they can drain his ear.


----------



## cheluzal

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Chel I was just googling growth spurts this morning because Ryan is having one. 7-10 days, 2-3 weeks, 4-5 weeks, 8 weeks, 3 months etc etc. They have lots of them!
> 
> I was iffy about getting a carrier, but flying solo today with both kids I flipping need one! I'm definitely getting one.

Ah-ha! I knew it! He's napping in pack and play again today so hopefully they aren't too long. Gonna re-try the bassinet and breast every Monday when he's another week old. Pumping is killing me but his mouth is still too small. The hands-free bra helps. Hubs is home Sunday and Monday and hes on duty so I can connect like a dairy cow and pump all day, lol.

We have a carrier but Siler is too small for it! My little shrimp needs to grow. He is up to 7 pounds and looks longer, but still has his scrawny little legs. He's definitely eating more ounces a day based on my tracking.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I wasn't sure if something was starting earlier, but can't tell if it's just my body reacting to curry for tea, leftovers for breakfast and jalapeño on nachos for lunch haha


----------



## ricschick

Those naughty babies making you guys wait!!! I hope they come soon!!!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I am not too bothered to miss today as it is my mum's birthday. Tomorrow would be either rubbish or bittersweet too as it is the Manchester Arena anniversary :S


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies, baby Thea arrived this morning! 7lb 13oz and all ok. Totally in love with her. I am sooo ready to get some sleep now though.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Awww yay! Congrats lovely!

So Mrs, have you also birthed? Surely having plans for your 3yo made it inevitable??

I may make a hair appointment tomorrow, see if I can't trick my body into starting to be a scamp!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations yazzy!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Yazzy!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Wow congrats Yazzy!!. Love the name; that was on our list as well. I&#8217;ll have to admit, I&#8217;m jealous. 

Rosie-no such luck. Pretty sure I&#8217;ll just be getting induced on Wednesday.


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Mrs...we still need to agree on a middle name.
I've barely slept, unless she is attached to a nipple she is not happy...argh my other 2 weren't like this so early eeek!
My only concern is that Thea has been born with a large birthmark on her back, I did the usual and started googling and causing myself to worry all night, I'm hoping the paediatrician says his/her only concern is that it is cosmetic.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Ahhh birthmarks usually are cosmetic and even when they carry any kind of risk the percentages are usually super super low, I am sure they will keep an eye on it but it is totally understandable you would be concerned.

mrsstrezy I am booked in for tomorrow at 21:10 so I am hoping to go before that, or at least show a reduced labour time.

DD1 was a full induction, can't even count those hours. DD2 was spontaneous labour and it was 19 hours from first twinge to delivery. DD3 was a one pessary job and I think first contractions through to dilation was probably 12 hours then there was a delay with a shift change/her being back to back. By those calculations I am hoping and wishing that a pessary late tomorrow may get me a baby by breakfast on Thursday...gotta think positive, right??


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Rosie and good luck with your induction or natural labour if it starts first!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

yazzy said:


> Thanks Mrs...we still need to agree on a middle name.
> I've barely slept, unless she is attached to a nipple she is not happy...argh my other 2 weren't like this so early eeek!
> My only concern is that Thea has been born with a large birthmark on her back, I did the usual and started googling and causing myself to worry all night, I'm hoping the paediatrician says his/her only concern is that it is cosmetic.

Yazzy that has been my last 6 days is constantly baby to boob. She goes from 0 to 10 and the only thing that calms her is feeding. She has managed to surpass her birth weight as of day 6 so at least shes thriving. 
Im having a hell of a time with her latching though cuz shes frantic or mad when she goes to latch. Its causing some pain my end.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations yazzy!!! 
Good luck for tomorrow Rosie!


----------



## yazzy

Ready yep I know how you feel...i think Thea is latching ok but it's still a bit sore! She has been feeding that much my milk has come in already and she's not 2 days old yet!
Can't wait to hear about the next babies coming!!


----------



## cheluzal

Congrats yazzy!

Mine won't sleep anywhere but our arms still...arg...being attached nearly 24/7 is driving me bonkers. I look forward to hubs coming home and taking over. He's eating more often but slept 5a-10a today! Just won't nap in pack n play or even in the rock and swing we just got. *sigh*

The woombie came in today so let's see how that goes. I just need some time without baby in arms. He's also thinking nighttime is more awake than daytime....bah. If he wasn't so cute...


----------



## mrsstrezy

Willa Rose was born this morning at 9:43 am on her due date. No induction necessary! I woke up in the middle of the night with contractions and a bloody show. We labored at home for four hours, then went in to the hospital. I was 4cm when I got there and labored for a few more hours to get to 5cm. Doc then broke my water and I went from 5-10cm in an hour!! It was so so intense. Pushing only took about 10 mins...but holy cow that hurt. No tearing, no stitches! So far she&#8217;s been very mild and nursed like a champ right at the beginning!


----------



## yazzy

Yay congratulations Mrs, beautiful name as well!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations Mrs!! Beautiful name as well. 

Good luck today Rosie, I hope bubba turned up last night for you.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Aww congrats Mrs! No news from me... Is Kitten still left to go too?
I had some mild contractions every half hour over yesterday afternoon and eve but they buggered off. Tried DTD and even whacked a pillow under my hips like in the old TTC days.

I now have 13 hours to go into labour... Today would be a good maths date. 23-5=18.

Tomorrow will be a shared date with my nan who died on her own birthday 32 years ago, so if she turns up tomorrow she gets an extra middle name, as a nod!


----------



## yazzy

Come on Rosie... Wishing you all the best.
First night home last night went really well, Thea fed at 10am then by 3.30am I'm panicking because she hasn't woken up for food but managed to get her to feed and she has been fine today feeding loads. Ahhh so in love with her... Can't believe she is my last baby eeek!
Once all the babies are here shall we turn the group into a May babies thread so we can all keep in touch?


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations Mrs!!! Good luck Rosie we dtd the morning my waters broke so fx!!! Xxx


----------



## cheluzal

Congrats Mrs!
Come on Rosie!


I had my most exhaustive night last night. Tried the Woombie in his crib which worked for an hour. Then he's fussing. I think it's the woombie or the crib, but the bugger was hungry--again. I guess we need to up his ounces. 
We have a 2-story so it makes it harder and I came down for milk, and we zonked on the couch all night. I vaguely remember getting more food at 3ish (too tired to pump) and somehow like a zombie feeding/sleeping half awake throughout the night as I held him...luckily daddy came down at 630 right as he fussed again. I slept while I pumped...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratsmrs...gorgeous name!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Last resort, in the bath with some clary sage. Best result now is really that the first dose of prostglandin works...
May have some junk food as my last meal...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yazzy I&#8217;m hoping the group will turn into a parenting group. I want to keep in touch with everyone. 

Did the ducks not work Rosie? Did you try and get attacked by a mother goose? Lol!
Best of luck for tonight. I hope things are at least somewhat progressed and you don&#8217;t have to wait an age to get into labour. I&#8217;d enjoy a big fat takeaway as a last meal lol.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Rosie-we dtd&#8217;d Sunday night and then Monday night I diffused Clary Sage. Hope your methods work!! Let&#8217;s get this baby out!

Willa is already cluster feeding.. she&#8217;s a little piranha!! I&#8217;m nervous to have my three year old come home...unsure how much attention I&#8217;m going to be able to give him?!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mrsstrezy said:


> Rosie-we dtdd Sunday night and then Monday night I diffused Clary Sage. Hope your methods work!! Lets get this baby out!
> 
> Willa is already cluster feeding.. shes a little piranha!! Im nervous to have my three year old come home...unsure how much attention Im going to be able to give him?!

Im having terrible guilt about not spending time with my kids. My ds understands but my dd requires more attention. Once some semblance of normalcy returns Ill be able to do more. 
Mrs is dh good at helping? Dh has been great on my end with dd but it doesnt ease the guilt.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I'm bouncing on a ball now in labour ward. My cervix isn't up to much, may sniff some sage again soon... There's a delightful pessary up my foof that is yet to take effect...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I hope things have kicked off for you now Rosie.


----------



## yazzy

Thinking of you today Rosie, can't wait to hear that baby has arrived.

Chel... With you on the exhaustion, Thea slept for 1 hour between 3 and 4am this morning then had another 45 mins but as she did this my little boy was up at 5.30am...oh the tiredness lol!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

I gave up bouncing about half two and got some rest, since I've gotten up again I've had some tightenings that seem to be building slowly. There's no imminent news but I'm hopeful that the pessary has done its job...


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck Rosie!!! 

Billie is doing well shes settled more into a routine now thank goodness so last night I put her down at 12 midnight she then woke at 3.30am I fed her she went down by 4 then I was up at 6.30 got myself dressed and kids up for school and o fed her again at 7ish. Im back on the school runs so Im glad shes note regular now so I can sort myself out. 
Havent been signed off from mw yet as she wasnt back up to her birth weight but the health visitor turned up today and weighed her and shes just over her birth weight now so thats all good!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Good luck Rosie! 

I hear you on being glad baby has settled into a semi routine Ricschick. Ryan has got a good routine over night, even if he wakes up between 5 and 6 for a feed then wants another at half 7/8ish. But he&#8217;s fed before we need to do the school run so he&#8217;s settled in nicely to our current routine. 

I&#8217;m not looking forward to trying to do it alone though, I&#8217;m very glad DH is here.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Sloooooow progress here. I feel like if I stand up it is as though the pessary is now a solid weight I'm smuggling indelicately.

It's all going in the right direction. 

I've found an ace silver lining for if she doesn't come until tomorrow; her birthday buddies will include Sir Ian McKellen and Julian Clary. The hag in me finds this a delight...


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I keep checking back hoping you&#8217;ve had a baby Rosie. 

Tomorrow would be an awesome day to have a birthday. You&#8217;ve prompted me to go check who Ryan shares a birthday with.


----------



## cheluzal

I'm too old for this, rofl. My baby has only ever had 1 feed in the night but he's suddenly more awake at night than the day. We tried woombie sack in crib again and got an hour. I'd feed and he'd fall asleep so I finally pulled him in bed by me and he was out from midnight to almost 7am when hubs came for him! I give up; I yield the fight...he can sleep by me for a bit longer, lol.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I keep checking back hoping youve had a baby Rosie.
> 
> Tomorrow would be an awesome day to have a birthday. Youve prompted me to go check who Ryan shares a birthday with.

Alas no baby yet. The 24 hour post pessary check revealed a fixed head and 1cm dilation. Decent progress in my book... Slow and steady... 

Gel in now and a check at 8am.

Did you find any cool birthday twins?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

She&#8217;s super comfy in there Rosie. Slow and steady as you say. She&#8217;ll be here soon enough. 

No I didn&#8217;t. Ryan shares a birthday with Harry Truman the US president. ODS shares with Lucy Liu, Nelly Furtado & Britney Spears. So no one as cool as your LO if she arrives today. 

I share my birthday with Harvey Weinstein *vomit*. DH shares his with Jesus :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Any news yet Rosie?

It sounds like you mamas and babies are getting in to the swing of things.


----------



## ricschick

Thinking of you Rosie!!!


----------



## yazzy

I keep checking in to hear of any news.
I hope everyone else is getting on ok?
I'm still working on Thea's latch as I'm a bit sore with her feeding but I'm sure we will get there.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Also checking in on Rosie. Her silence can only be good news. 

I spent last night pretty much wanting to murder DH. We&#8217;re currently doing alternate nights so everyone stays reasonably rested. When it&#8217;s his night, Ryan sleeps 5 hours and doesn&#8217;t cry when he wakes, stays quiet for a bum change and goes right back to sleep. When it&#8217;s my night, Ryan cries before his eyes are open, screams through a bum change and takes 40 odd mins to get back to sleep. Then gets up 3ish hours laters. How is that fair :haha:
So I spent last night plotting murder haha. 

But he did get on with housework and parenting while I napped on the sofa this morning. So I&#8217;m not too mad.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hope everything is going ok Rosie!!

Yazzy-I&#8217;m having a crazy amount of soreness and some scabbing. Every time she latches on it&#8217;s so painful!! I know it&#8217;ll pass but man, with her insane amount of cluster feeding it&#8217;s tough. 

Anyone have a baby that won&#8217;t let you put them down? The only way I&#8217;ve been able to get sleep is by sitting in a recliner all night with her and letting her sleep in my arms. Hopefully it&#8217;ll pass?! Basically every second she&#8217;s awake she wants to be nursing as well. 

Our 3 yr old is driving us nuts. He&#8217;s got some sort of cold virus, so we can&#8217;t let him touch the baby. He is constantly snot nosed. On top of all that, his allergies are so horrible right now that he won&#8217;t stop itching his eyes and they&#8217;re puffy and red. All of this has made him whiney, cranky, and bossy. He&#8217;s been waking up in the middle of the night also, as if we aren&#8217;t sleep deprived enough. Argh!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi my lovelies! After an epic induction and incredibly gradual dilation, meconium in waters, suspicion of breech and eventual epidural, Lyra Beatrice was born at 7:25am today (26th May) weighing 7lb 5oz. 15 days past due date! She's absolutely gorgeous and was out in ten minutes once I began to push.

We are in overnight for monitoring because of the meconium/epidural elements but we're doing really well!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mrs Ryan would 100% prefer to be in arms at all times. We can put him in his pram if we actually go out and he&#8217;s moving snd if he&#8217;s very tired/deeply asleep we can put him in his chair. Otherwise he wants to be held. 
Fortunately he does sleep in his Moses Basket at night, so that&#8217;s a big relief. 
I&#8217;m sorry your 3 yr old is sick and cranky. Hopefully he perks up soon and starts sleeping again. 

Rosie congratulations!! She missed her day for cool birthday twins but I&#8217;m so glad she&#8217;s finally here for you. She had a beautiful name as well. 
I hope you&#8217;re both doing okay and you get home soon!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Rosie! Beautiful name and again happy that she finally arrived and is doing well.

Mrs...yep sore here but I think we are getting a bit better. Using lanolin cream for the soreness as it is good stuff.

Yes, Thea is held pretty much all the time. She settles occasionally downstairs in her Moses basket but at night I currently lay her on my chest while I cat nap!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

We found her birthday buds for today to be fun too. More Boho than yesterday with Stevie Nicks, Lennie Kravitz and Helena Bonham Carter, plus the Corbs!


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Anyone have a baby that wont let you put them down? The only way Ive been able to get sleep is by sitting in a recliner all night with her and letting her sleep in my arms. Hopefully itll pass?! Basically every second shes awake she wants to be nursing as well.

Raising a weary hand here. Siler refuses to sleep in his bassinet or crib at night. Sleeping by me in the guest bed (firmer than master bed) seems to work. Last night he slept midnight-6:45!

I'm trying to cluster pump in mornings when hubs has him and over the weekend...I'm just producing what he needs but he's eating more. He's looking around and chilling in pack and play (and occasionally naps there) so he's maturing and starting to slowly settle into life off my body, ha. *crossing fingers*

Not loving newborn stage but trying to enjoy it. I can't wait until he can respond and interact better with me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Summer sleeps right beside me in bed and I nurse her sidelying. There&#8217;s no way she&#8217;d sleep in her own bed besides the short stretch she does from maybe 12-3? She&#8217;ll nap for a bit in her bed during the day though. No news from Kitten hey? She&#8217;s was due for a homebirth so I&#8217;m teally curious how it went!!

Rosie I hope all is well and you&#8217;re home soon &#8212; good job on that induction mama!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

How&#8217;s everyones lochia? Mine is almost completely gone but every few days I get a gush of brown blood. Annoying as swimming season is starting here soon and DHs parents have a pool! Hopefully it&#8217;s done soon.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Mines to the point where I&#8217;m questioning if I still need a pad, but darent risk going without as there&#8217;s still blood when I wipe y&#8217;know. 
My boobs are still leaking as well, which is far more distressing tbh. 

I started up birth control yesterday which my doctor said could send my bleeding all weird and irregular now though.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Rosie...I love her name. 

Mrs I&#8217;m 12 days in and still have one sore Tata. For whatever reason the left side is posing an issue for Dylan to latch and maintain nursing without moving up and down my nipple. It stresses me out. 

Lochia almost done for me or seems to be getting close. Panty liner only and hardly anything on it. Still light brown when I wipe. 

Dylan already seems to have somewhat of a night schedule that is working for us. She sleeps about 4 hours from 9-1/10-2, nurses and then back to sleep for another 3 hours which gets us to 6-7am. The past 4 days I have gotten up feeling somewhat normal. She does nurse like a maniac all day but I can handle it if it means some sleep during the night.


----------



## cheluzal

I'm down to a pantyliner with very light tan stuff in it; nothing on toiler paper when I wipe. I still pat. I guess the stitches have dissolved but I'm still scared to pull paper across just in case.

I think we're buying a little co-sleeper bassinet for in the bed between us. Siler slept through the night again (11p-7a) in the guest bed with me right by him and him snugged tight in his woombie, but I miss my softer bed! I miss my husband. 

I also need to get out of the house. I'm going bonkers. I feel trapped in the house with him being in my arms almost non-stop. He is napping a bit in the pack and play again, but I'm tired of camping out on the couch. Think we'll run errands tomorrow just to get me out. Siler goes to church next Sunday!


----------



## yazzy

Reiko, Thea has also slept so much better beside me at night. I have a next to me bed attached to mine but it's still too far away for her. All of mine have needed to be snuggled and close.
Lochia is slowing down, I'm a week since having Thea. It seems to stop but I did a bit more yesterday which started it off again I think. 

Chel...yes, get out and about and hopefully you will feel better. We've only had a few days at home before needing to be out doing stuff.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel do you have anything to babywear? I highly recommend a stretchy wrap, put that baby on you and you can go anywhere!! Apparently it&#8217;s more mentally stimulating for them being in a carrier vs a stroller too when out and about since they have a different viewpoint. That&#8217;s what I&#8217;ve read at least. 

Broken I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re still leaking! Is that a long time? Are you engorged at all? I know after I was done BF my babies at 18 months I still had milk for a really really long time. But not leaking because by then it&#8217;s all adjusted properly. Ricschick how&#8217;s the milk/boobs situation going for you?

Some of you guys have such good sleepers &#8212; I&#8217;m jealous! Summer sleeps well up until 2 then she grunts for the rest of the night it seems and keeps us up.


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Chel do you have anything to babywear? I highly recommend a stretchy wrap, put that baby on you and you can go anywhere!! Apparently its more mentally stimulating for them being in a carrier vs a stroller too when out and about since they have a different viewpoint. Thats what Ive read at least.

He's too tiny for our carrier, lol! I'm going to try a wrap but I'm not spending money for a piece of fabric. Just found a DIY youtube tutorial on making one with stuff I already have. I'm no fan of long-term car seats/stroller anyway.



> Some of you guys have such good sleepers  Im jealous! Summer sleeps well up until 2 then she grunts for the rest of the night it seems and keeps us up.

Siler slept 11p-7a again! I guess we can't have it both ways: we get a super awesome sleeper...so long as he's right next to me, ha. We'll go with for another 9 weeks or so and keep working on the bassinet or crib. He's only 3 weeks today.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Lyra is not sleeping at night so far, but it's early days and I know that lower birth weight babies need to build up with demand feeding during the night so I'm happy to crack on. There are no school runs this week and him indoors is off all week so I don't need to do much else.

Is anyone else on Clexane?!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Congrats Rosie!! Love her name!! 

Willa ended up with a mild cold. Was probably inevitable since my toddler was running around and spreading his cold germs everywhere. She was super lethargic yesterday and slept most of the day, besides some nursing sessions. I was getting really worried and my postpartum hormones started to get the better of me and I cried about it multiple times yesterday. Just felt so bad for my baby and was terrified it would turn into something worse. However, it&#8217;s been about 36 hrs and she already seems to be better. Maybe it&#8217;s the marathon nursing she&#8217;s been doing!

As for lochia, I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s clearing up for some people already?! With my son I ended up bleeding 5.5 weeks! Really hope it&#8217;s shorter this time.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Reiko nope not engorged or sore. But theyre just randomly leaking so Im still wearing breast pads. I googled and it said the hormones are supposed to stop in 7-10 days if youre not feeding. But its been 3 weeks now. 

Rosie whats clexane?


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Oh I tried to answer, flipping interwebs.

Clexane is blood thinner I think. I'm perceived as a clot risk due to ticking some risk factor boxes such as being over age 35, high BMI and on my 4th baby. Not the most fun, but better than a thrombosis... 

I'm going to head to the Facebook group and ask Kitten if she's okay... 

Sasha has had her baby too, last Thursday, that may be all of us. Will look next time I'm on a laptop.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I had 10 days of fragmin injections. They&#8217;re a blood thinner I think. Because I was immobile for 12/13 after birth. I tried to protest but they were very insistent lol! 
But as you say, better than aa blood clot


----------



## VieraSky

Congrats ladies on your beautiful little ones! 

I know I've been quiet. Been struggling with nursing. My supply has been up and down, and I've developed a clogged milk duct that is stubbornly staying put. Any advice for that ladies?

Also my MIL just left so :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Viera...I've had that before with my son. I recommend lots of massaging the area that is blocked, helpful to do this in a hot shower. You can also put a hot flannel on the blocked area and then express. It might take a few days to stop the pain.

Thea is having a pretty restless day and feeding constantly, which I guess is increasing my milk supply but I feel a bit sorry for my little boy because I just sense he is feeling a bit left out. Hoping to spend lots of time with him having fun once we are properly settled. My daughter being that bit older understands a lot more and is fine.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Deffo warm flannels and some hand expressing to relieve ducts...

After three days of Lyra not wanting to be put down, she's now seemingly cool with it... Must have been waiting for the milk proper to come in...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I love that we are all talking &#8216;baby talk&#8217; now and done with the pregnancy chit chat. 
Anyone BF have issues with baby&#8217;s latch on just one side? Dylan latches fine on the right side, no pain or discomfort but on my left side she&#8217;s really tight when she latches and sometimes it hurts.


----------



## ricschick

Boobs are fine now reiko a d have shrunk back down to size lol!! 
I was on blood thinners too!! Dh has to inject me everyday for 10 days which was definitely a first for me!! Its funny how things change so quickly after each child!! 
Billie has settled into a good routine now where she sleeps a good 3-5 hours at night so I can live on that for now!! Very chilled and goes back to sleep very easily. 

Right my birth story! Lol
Saturday morning we dtd and got up and dressed to go out as dh had to collect a car. We went out popped to McDonalds ( thank god we did) I dropped dh off and i went home. Kids were in various places over the house so I laid on the sofa. I was just dozing off when a slight sharp pain startled me and my first thought was was that my waters? As I laid there I wriggled a little to see if water was going to come out which it didnt so I continued to lay there and then I felt a gush!! So got up went to the loo where I sat there while my waters started to trickle. Called dh who was still at his friends house and he was home within 20 mins along with his mother so god knows how fast he was driving lol. Told my daughter to get ready as she was coming to the birth too, I jumped in the shower and then we headed to the hospital. 
They checked me to see if it was my waters which of course it was! And asked what time they had gone which I didnt no but luckily Ellie had looked at the time and it was 1:50pm. They took us to l&d and the doctor decided to put me straight on the hormone drip to get my contractions going as I have GBS this was about 5pm. Mw was lovely and as I started to contract she was teaching dh and Ellie about birth and even got out props lol. Contractions got stronger and I started on gas n air, oh and before I went on the drip they checked me and I was only 1cm and my cervix was high! 
I was contracting well so the mw turned down the drip, come 8pm the mw changed over and the new mw was told not to turn up the drip as I was contracting well. Anyway after about 30mins another random mw came in and told the new mw to turn up my drip! Which was a big mistake as this lead to my uterus being over stimulated and my contractions started coupling up which meant I was having 2 contractions in 1! And Ive never felt pain like it!! I begged for the epidural they checked my I was 4cm! After 30mins or so I was in agony and finally the guy came in to give me the epidural but it was too late I needed to push, so Id gone from 4-10cm in about 30mins!! I was pushing for about 20mins I think its all quite vague and she crowned with her left hand up by her head and she came out like superman lol!! Thankfully no stitches or anything, I had to lay there for 4 hours after while I had a strong hormone thing via a drip to make sure my uterus contracted, and it also took 30mins for me to deliver the placenta. Thankfully I had minimal bleeding but I did feel so sore afterwards and needed morphine for the after pain. By far my most painful labour and I kicked the mw as she put her finger up my bum lol!! Trying to put in a painkiller!! Was home by the afternoon the next day.


----------



## yazzy

Ready...same as you, Thea latches on pretty well on the right hand side but the left side she still has to perfect lol...it is more painful and whatever she is doing is quite pinchy!

On another note my OH booked himself in for the snip...tomorrow!! I just feel it is way too soon and am hoping I can talk him out of it tonight. For starters he is meant to be off work helping me, I don't fancy getting no sleep, looking after 3 kids and him. He hasn't read up about it at all so thinks it isn't going to stop him doing anything. As much as I agree that 3 kids is our limit, Thea is only 1 week old, it just seems to soon to me.
Fingers crossed I can get him to wait a while!


----------



## ricschick

Wow yazzy hes eager!! I agree Id leave it a while too xx


----------



## cheluzal

Hi all. We got a little bassinet that goes in the bed between us. Siler sleeps well in that but not all through the night now--gets up once to feed. I'll keep him in it to nurse and see if he will go right back to sleep like he did in the bed last night.

Hormones dropped and I've cried the last 3 days...nothing serious, just fatigue and frustration. Today was good. I got out of the house in the morning alone and haven't been too tired. I've been able to pump after he eats if I use my boppy to rest him on on my lap. So that's good.

He will lie in pack and play if swaddled like a mofo. It's not long but it's a start...still hoping he will settle in sleeping off of us.

I started Fenugreek to increase milk supply. It wasn'y bad today and hubs said I smelled of maple syrup when he hugged me so it must be working, lol.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Finally got to changing my signature and avatar! It wasn't liking my attempt to add a baba pic...


----------



## yazzy

Rics...all ok and OH isn't having the snip yet. If he decides to go ahead it will take 6-12 months so phew!!


----------



## cheluzal

Think baby is in a growth spurt. Just would not settle today! Fussy and awake too long. Eating/coddling the nipple for comfort too long...oof. And it's husband's late night at work so he didn't get home until after 7pm.

Hope it passes. He's waking to eat in the night again (in bassinet versus right by me) but I'd rather he stay in bassinet than right in bed.


----------



## Agcam

Hello, all. I'm sorry I disappeared for a couple of weeks.....

Congratulations to everybody on your beautiful babies, so thrilled for all of you :happydance:

Our LO arrived on the 19th of May. I woke up at 2:30 am with the bedsheets soaked. Contractions kicked in around 3:00 while we were on the way to the hospital. It was a relatively quick delivery - she was born less than 4 1/2 hours later. I managed with hypnobirthing for the first 2 1/2 hours - just breathed through the contractions, and at some point turned on the CD and took an hour long nap. DH was flabbergasted :haha: 
After that, I got into the pool and requested gas and air, which I used for about 30 minutes. She was born after about 50 minutes of pushing. 

Although delivering her was easy, I had issues afterwards.... another postpartum haemorrhage and this time a retained placenta, despite the injection and drip. I had to have a manual removal done. 
I've put it in a box for now, as I'm not ready to think about it yet. I'll revisit later, with time and a little distance. 

I was spiking temperatures afterwards, so had to stay in hospital with IV antibiotics, etc. LO also developed a really bad case of jaundice and needed phototherapy. Poor little baby absolutely hated the bed and the goggles. 

We came home on Sunday. Things have been quiet since then, thankfully. LO is well and gradually recovering, though she still looks a little yellow. It's half-term, so DS is at home. He loves his little sister, and wants to play with her all the time.

I'm still a bit sore from the delivery, though the second degree tear wasn't as bad as last time. 
I've just finished a course of antibiotics, and like some of you have the anti-coagulant injections. I'm a wimp when it comes to needles, so have to talk myself into using them every evening :haha:

I'm sorry for not responding to individual posts - have to read over everything that has happened over the last couple of weeks. I can't believe how quickly time is passing!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Oh lawks, so sorry to hear you had such a tough time! Big gentle hugs.


----------



## yazzy

Agcam good to hear you are ok now.


----------



## ricschick

Agcam congratulations! Hope your recovering well now!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Congratulations agcam! Sorry to hear you had a rough time of it. I hope you&#8217;re feeling better now and recovering well. 

I&#8217;m like you, I&#8217;ve boxed up everything that happened to me after delivery to deal with later, when I&#8217;ve had a bit of time.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agcam- glad to hear you are on the mend and baby is doing better.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

How&#8217;s everyone doing? Have we all had our babies now?

Hubs goes back to work on Sunday so we&#8217;re trying to get into a routine now that I can do on my own. We also moved Ryan up to 5oz bottles since he was wanting a bottle every 2 hours through the day. The 5oz fills him better so he actually gets some sleep now. I can&#8217;t believe he&#8217;s nearly a month old. Where has the time gone!? Where did May go even!?


----------



## KittenLifter

Hi all! I'm stubborn so I'm going to catch up on everything before I reply further, but I'm still here, and so is our baby! Astrid was born 12 May and she's been pretty lovely so far. We are still in the "time isn't real" zone, for sure.

I figured I'd be all excited to talk about her birth, but Shit Was Made To Happen and instead of a nice calm homebirth, we had a (fairly traumatic) hospital birth. I don't know how long it will take to not be furious about this, but at least my husband and I don't cry every day any more? (I barely cried my whole pregnancy; it takes a lot for me to get there.)

I hate that I have all this BS to process now, and it's made me really sensitive to a lot of well-intentioned things people say about babies and births (e.g. assumptions about how she was born, anything starting with "at least," like "at least you're both healthy!" I will punch the next person to say this to me). But we're doing the best we can.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh kitten Im sorry you didnt get your Home birth! I hope time heals you quickly. On a happy note our babies were born on the same day!!! What time was she born? Weight? 

Not doing too bad broken feeling very tired today tho as only got about 3 hours sleep last night, cant believe shes nearly 4 week already! Shes changing all the time. Shes currently drinking between 3-4oz. We had to go for a hearing test on Monday which was all fine thank goodness. 
Not been able to have a nap in the day as Im just so busy but its catching up on me now and could of cried today because I felt so knackered!! 

I think I might have come on my period today has anyone else? What contraceptive will you guys be using? Im thinking il go back on the pill til I sort something a bit more long term.


----------



## cheluzal

Y'alls babies are eating 3-5 ounces? lol 
Siler still sticks to mostly 2-2.5. He's just started nudging up to 3 sometimes. Dude isn't a big eater but he's gaining weight at least.

He's still not sleeping in his own space but he's making small progress: he will sleep about 3 hours in the bed bassinet at night and he's taken 2 long naps in the regular bassinet today! I ate lunch hands-free finally!

As for birth control: I'm 41 and not going back on anything. Hubs is getting snipped.


----------



## yazzy

Kitten sorry to hear the birth didn't go as planned, I hope you can get some peace over it in time. 

Thea is now 2 weeks old and doing great, no idea how much she eats because of bf her but she is piling on the weight and on Monday weighed in at 8lb 7oz.
Apart from an occasional fussy day when she needs to feed a lot, generally Thea feeds then sleeps for 2-3 hours and repeats through the day and night. She is pretty chilled really until you change her nappy lol.

No periods here yet and I think it will be a while, they came back after 9 months with my daughter and well over a year with my son. They seem to come back when I reduce the night feeds.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kitten I&#8217;m sorry you didn&#8217;t get the birth you hoped for. For some women that is VERY difficult to come to terms with and can take a long time. Especially in hindsight as you can see where things could&#8217;ve gone differently when you can&#8217;t see that in the moment... if you get what I mean. 

There are some birth trauma groups on Facebook or even on here you could join I believe to talk about it... although sometimes I wonder if those groups can kind of perpetuate the hurt rather than help heal it. But it&#8217;s good to talk about it and I don&#8217;t think any of us here would say your feelings are invalid at all <3

No matter how it went you brought a baby into this world, and you are strong xx

Afm summer still doesn&#8217;t sleep well at 4 weeks. Hoping 6 weeks is her magic number XD. And I haven&#8217;t ever had a period while breastfeeding my 2 precious babies so I&#8217;m hoping to get that blessing again for at least 18 months! (If we decide this is our last I might just keep nursing her until she tells me she wants to stop Hahaha. AF is literally the worst)!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Big hugs Kitten, sorry to have midered you to come on, only talk about it when you are ready to - Astrid is a gorgeous name! All the regulars have had babies now too! I'll go back to that list I did and pad it out with updates...

We are only on day 12 here, I think I was the latest one (apart from the ladies who stopped posting) I'm lucky that the OH was off last week and my mum is off this week so I am just enjoying feeding and snuggling Lyra, and not much else really. I've done school runs and packed lunches and bits of shopping but it has all been very much choice not necessity. It'll be next week it all kicks in solo but I think we will be fine.

Lyra prefers a sleepy snuggle but will let me put her down sometimes. I would say at night she will do an hour or two in her shnuggle between the last feed of the day and the first night feed, then sleeps with me in a king size bed until the next feed.

As we have a spare room and I am NOT risking Irish twins, he is up in the spare room so we aren't both being disturbed and I have more space for baba when she is a snoozing beside me.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kitten I&#8217;m sorry you had trauma during birth. I can completely empathize and hope you can find peace with it at some point. My friend that is a doula/reiki master deals with clients and their birth traumas. Maybe in time you could find someone like that who can help you through it? I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve really processed my own &#8216;curve in the road&#8217; that brought Dylan in to this world. I&#8217;m trying to focus on her and being present but will have to deal with it at some point. Hugs lady!
I&#8217;m having a struggle getting more than just feeding Dylan and keeping my other kids alive lol. Dylan nurses a lot and I&#8217;m tired so my house (inside and out) is not being dealt with. I did just discover online grocery shopping through Walmart which is rocking my world haha. I think I&#8217;m going to have the lady that cleaned my house before baby came to come and clean it because I can&#8217;t get anything done. How are you all managing?
As for contraception we are on a &#8216;no entry&#8217; until dh gets snipped. I&#8217;ve left it with him to deal with and if he chooses not to it&#8217;s his hand all the way...bahahaha.


----------



## ricschick

Ha ha!! Love it RnW!! My dh isnt too keen on getting the snip souf he doesnt I think I will. 
My day consists of 3 school runs and in between that feeding Billie so not a lot is getting done inky house either!! My bathroom is in desperate need of a clean but I just dont have time!! I can just about manage to keep on top of the washing and load the dishwasher!! We get the other children to help out but its not quite my standard bless em lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Honestly Ricschick I have no idea how you manage all those kids and life. I bow down to you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready Im the same. If summer lets me put her down for a bit I have to choose between having food, showering, tidying or spending time with the older two... so yeah not much is getting done around here. Its frustrating. Im wearing her a lot but still dont get much done and its grating on my nerves how messy it is. We are online grocery shopping too though. She slept for a bit the other day and I rushed to clean our master bathroom so thats done for another few weeks. The laundry is ridiculous and Im just managing to stay on top of the dishes every day. We need to be more intentional about doing chores on Saturday when DH is home. 

We havent Dtd yet at 5 weeks pp but as soon as this baby will sleep for more than a few mins we will try and find some time.


----------



## cheluzal

Siler is slowly turning into a "real" newborn. He's eating more (2-4 hours finally) and taking some naps in his big bassinet. Being able to eat or use the bathroom without him crying is nice.

CHORES: whatever hubby does! He's good at cleaning and keeping stuff done, but our floors and bathrooms do need a once-over. Nothing major. Hubs does dishes nightly as he can't stand them and we both do our own laundry (I throw Siler's in with mine). 

Getting only 3 hours in bed bassinet but last night he waked me 30 minutes after we laid him down. He wanted food--again. We fed him right before bed. So we slept downstairs in the recliner and ate again at 5am...lol...we doze off together until between 9-11am. I can't plan anything before noon as we're zombies until then.

I did take him out yesterday to hubby's work. It was very nice just getting out and acting like an adult. He's SO good in the car seat and when out and about.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My house is also gross. I just can&#8217;t find time. Hopefully when DH goes back to work and I get me and Ryan into a routine I&#8217;ll find a spare half hour to clean something. 

I&#8217;m still bleeding and boob leaking at 4 and a half weeks pp. I went back on birth control until DH gets booked in for his snip, but at this rate Ry will be a bloody toddler before we actually dtd.


----------



## yazzy

I think I'm lucky at the moment because Thea feeds and then will either cuddle or I can pop her in her pram or Moses basket and she generally sleeps for 2-3 hours so I have time to work (the joys of being self employed, getting straight back to work but luckily from home only). When I had my son he basically had to be held or in the carrier until he was 6 months.

My son loves riding his balance bike so that makes the school runs easy as he gets to go on that each time. 

I did however, not go to a dog show I had entered today as I would have had to leave ridiculously early with my son and Thea and drive miles so I thought it was a silly idea to try and go lol!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey all, I've been on a chore strike mostly. Last week OH took care of most stuff. This week I've managed breakfast for DD3 plus her packed lunch and school runs, occasional snacks/drinks, a few dishes and one load of laundry. Lyra is mostly held, but has actually been in her shnuggle a couple of hours now. It's a shame to wake her but not safe to carry her up in it.

OH has ordered condoms. I can't be arsed with remembering the POP as well as the sodding Clexane and not happy about hormones in my booby juice so I've said there's a dress code. Tbh I would be fine DTD now apart from the practicalities of leaking and being aware of the baby!!


----------



## ricschick

Thank you RnW!! Once your in a routine its easier lol but I am tired and Billie is definitely our last! 

We havent dtd yet either as Im bleeding on and off too! I gave him a treat this morning tho &#128521; lol. Going to get the pill on Monday temporarily til we decide what to do long term.


----------



## yazzy

Ha ha I spoke to soon and haven't been able to put Thea down all day lol!! She has fed and slept in my arms since we got up this morning.

On a plus note, my little boy slept in his bedroom for the whole night and didn't come in til 7am this morning....that has never happened, ever!!


----------



## eppgirl

Thought I would do an update here, for those who remember me. I came very close to still having a May baby! Was sent to hospital on my twins birthday, (May 23rd) with high blood pressure and lots of protein in urine. Monitored for two days, given steroid shots for baby's lungs, and had blood pressure checked every four hours. While there I also had a massive headache I could not shake no matter what I took, my right side was killing me, and i was miserable. Sent home because my blood pressure stabilized and given meds for the headache. Told to come back immediately if headache was still there on that Monday.
Come Monday (May 28th) headache was still there and blood pressure was high again. (152/108) So straight back to hospital. They tried fioricet, flexeril, and oxycodone before deciding to try the headache cocktail (steroids, antihistamine, and anxiety meds) after two doses of that over two days my head FINALLY eased off. But they decided to keep me because my bp was staying higher than it has been. 130s/80s. I've been in since then, and baby boy is scheduled for arrival on Monday! 
Congratulations to everyone, the babies are all so adorable!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Gosh, sounds like you've been through the mill you poor thing!

Wishing you all the best for a smooth section and speedy recovery, be sure to come and let us know how you are!


----------



## ricschick

Oh no eppgirl glad there looking after you tho!! Good luck for today!! Let us no how it goes xx 

Billie has a sniffy nose since yesterday bless her I hope it clears soon!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy birth day eppgirl!
Ricschick Dylan has been stuffy and sneezing for days now and I&#8217;m pretty sure she got it from someone at dh family bbq. He just kept passing her around like a platter of food even when I insisted he not. Pisses me off...really most everything he is doing is pissing me off. Lol


----------



## KittenLifter

CAUGHT UP. Giving myself a medal for that. ;)

Congrats to everyone and their babies! It's so lovely to see all those little squishy faces and hear your stories (even if I'm still feeling a bit tender about everything around births). <3



BrokenfoREVer said:


> Mamas with babies... are your pets having any issues adjusting to the new baby? I have 3 cats and none of them will even come in the same room as us when Ryan is there. 2 of them are speaking to us on our own, but 1 is still running from us and I'm not sure how to help them tbh.

Our cat was GREATLY DISPLEASED when we brought Astrid home. Normally she's very affectionate, very conversational, and she just sat several feet away and STARED. She's warmed up quite a bit, and now sometimes sniffs the baby's head, or rubs her foot briefly, but we have definitely disturbed her routine. My mom was here for a bit and started giving her different kinds of food, which seemed to help, and everyone's given her tons of treats, which has also gone over pretty well.



Riveted Rosie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Apologies in advance for any errors in my calculations.
> 
> :comp: I have been through the first page list and the facebook group and think I have all your babas...please let me know if I need to change anything!

Rosie, you're a champion data collector! Astrid Ursula Lyon (she ended up with two middle names, to our surprise) was born May 12th at 40+3; she weighed 6 lbs 12.5 oz! And was 19 inches and change long. I think. Uh, I can't remember the little stuff. xD

Looks like she was our smallest full-term baby; our friends tend to have giant babies and keep remarking on how little she is, but she seems to be just the right size (and is putting on weight like a champ)!

Ricschick I saw our babes share a birthday!! Astrid was born at 4:37pm, so I think just a few hours after yours! (We're in Pacific time on the west coast...I think 8 hours behind the UK?)



Reiko_ctu said:


> Kitten I&#8217;m sorry you didn&#8217;t get the birth you hoped for. For some women that is VERY difficult to come to terms with and can take a long time. Especially in hindsight as you can see where things could&#8217;ve gone differently when you can&#8217;t see that in the moment... if you get what I mean.
> 
> There are some birth trauma groups on Facebook or even on here you could join I believe to talk about it... although sometimes I wonder if those groups can kind of perpetuate the hurt rather than help heal it. But it&#8217;s good to talk about it and I don&#8217;t think any of us here would say your feelings are invalid at all <3
> 
> No matter how it went you brought a baby into this world, and you are strong xx

Reiko, thank you <3. The hindsight's been kind of the worst. I don't at all think things had to go the way they went, and I'm furious about how it was all handled. There is a part of me that definitely feels like if I just think through what happened, and how it could have gone differently (or what I could have done, or what ANYONE ELSE could have done), that somehow I'll be able to change the past? Which is obviously absurd. But still feels true.

Mostly I feel so, so much more alone than I could have anticipated. I never had a clear vision for How Things Would Be at home; I stayed super open to whatever might happen at home. But that did not, in a million years, include a c-section. (I educated myself on them anyway, as if that would somehow protect me!) And that homebirth-to-c-section group is vanishingly tiny. (We used to have a group IN MY CITY for HBC moms to connect! And now it's defunct! UGH.)

I totally have that worry about birth trauma groups, too! Right now, I'm just taking the time to know that my husband and our doula know the whole story (which makes me feel a good deal less alone), and there's time to handle the rest of it down the road a bit.



Riveted Rosie said:


> Big hugs Kitten, sorry to have midered you to come on, only talk about it when you are ready to - Astrid is a gorgeous name! All the regulars have had babies now too! I'll go back to that list I did and pad it out with updates...

Rosie, no worries! I don't even check FB much, but when I saw your comment I realized I'd maybe been avoiding this place for reasons I wasn't totally sure about. It was nice to know that someone was thinking about me. <3



ReadynWaiting said:


> Kitten I&#8217;m sorry you had trauma during birth. I can completely empathize and hope you can find peace with it at some point. My friend that is a doula/reiki master deals with clients and their birth traumas. Maybe in time you could find someone like that who can help you through it? I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve really processed my own â&#8364;&#732;curve in the road&#8217; that brought Dylan in to this world. I&#8217;m trying to focus on her and being present but will have to deal with it at some point. Hugs lady!

Ready, hugs to you, too! There's a woman in town here who does free craniosacral for infants & pregnant/postpartum women, and I have no idea whether I even believe that craniosacral therapy is a real thing, but 1) I don't care, 2) I DO know that I really love being around practitioners of any modality who see whole people and want to nourish/support them in some way. So, gonna investigate that. One of our midwives talked about the importance of processing things mentally/emotionally, but also physically, and how sometimes it's easier to do one of those first. I am way too full of rage and grief to want to do the talking part yet, but the body stuff seems like a place to start. Ugh. One day at a time. <3


----------



## eppgirl

Anthony Irving Pike born June 11th 2018 at 10:11 am via RCS at 37 weeks 1 day, 8 lbs 7 oz 21 inches long.
He had to have a little bit of oxygen just to help him when he came out because his lungs were just a little immature. He is perfect though.
I on the other hand, My previous sections were not this rough, I also got my tubes tied though. I am so sore. Gas pain is really bad. Think I'm being discharged tomorrow.


----------



## cheluzal

Hi all.

So is anyone leaking fluid? Not urine I don't think, but it comes out near the top/front of my bajingo like when my water broke. It's not the usual urine leak, but tends to happens usually after I wipe. It's like a gush...could it still be internal fluid leaking? I am a wee bit bloaty still.

Also trying to avoid mastitis. I had a clogged duct and have been massaging and feeling run down. Ugh. 
Fenugreek really does help my supply but it tears my stomach up and turns Siler's poop green.


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, how are you all getting on?

Chel not leaking any fluid, not sure what it could be really. 
Is there any reason you think your supply is struggling? Generally if baby feeds on demand and then cluster feeds at times, this will build your supply as they need it. Is Siler putting on weight nicely?

All ok here, Thea feeds and sleeps and is generally pretty chilled. The older 2 love her and have been great. Some of the smaller baby vests and babygros are already getting too small!


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations eppgirl he was s good weight wasnt he!! Same as Billie but she came 2 weeks later! Hope you heal quickly! Dont no how you c-section ladies do it!! 

Im knackered Billie is sleeping well but the last 2 nights its taken 2hours to settle her as she has a snotty nose which leads her to throw up if Im not careful, night before last she throw up over me 3 times which meant 2 bed changes and by the 3rd I gave up a f just slept in it lol! Shes now finishing a 4oz bottle sometimes 5oz so shes a little piggy and getting chubby. 
I think Ive decided to get sterilised, it does make me a little sad to no I definitely wont have anymore but I no we are done now so il be booking it at my postnatal appointment next week. 

Anybody getting what seems like ewcm which is a yellow/browny colour sorry for the tmi but Im not sure Ive had this before? X


----------



## yazzy

Rics oh no about the sick! I think I would have done the same after changing the covers that much lol!
Is it a pretty straight forward op for you to be sterilised?
OH will definitely be getting the snip at some point. I think after my 6 week check I will get him to get referred as it takes up to 12 months. I know what you mean about feeling a little sad about it. I'm really enjoying this newborn stage and making the most of it. I have a feeling Thea is going to be spoilt being the last one!

We got Thea registered today and I got my choice of middle name so she is Thea Kitty.


----------



## cheluzal

yazzy said:


> Is there any reason you think your supply is struggling? Generally if baby feeds on demand and then cluster feeds at times, this will build your supply as they need it. Is Siler putting on weight nicely?

I'm exclusively pumping due to latch issues so it's hard to pump as often as he feeds some days. I can't put him down to nap and the nursing bra gave me clogged ducts. I'm pumping one boob at a time, holding it and massaging to get this duct clear (skin is red but no fever).

Plus my pedi said my age can cause it tp go down. Also, Siler doesn't cluster--not really. He'll munch on a bottle a lot like twice since birth but nothing like I've read. He still is gaining weight though...


----------



## yazzy

Ahh Chel, i understand. When my son was born I had to express and bottle feed for the first 5 weeks due to his posterior tongue tie. I also used fenugreek (not sure how it's spelt) as I worried about my supply while expressing. Good going you, I found it quite hard work expressing every time Jago had a bottle. A friend managed it for 18 months with her daughter so well done you!


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks for the encouragement. I have been on Fenugreek for a few weeks. I do think it's working. But it tears my stomach up, like in the bathroom tore up, which isn't good when you're home alone with a newborn. :o

My husband brought home fresh raw carrot juice and goat's milk. Our pedi recommended a supplement of it since goat's is closest to breast milk and then we have a back-up once or maybe twice a day while I catch up. We'll probably wean him on that for awhile before cow's milk.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick Dylan has that unsettled craziness every night for a couple hours. Im guessing its her witching hour. Its frustrating only because Im so tired by 7pm. I hope for you it passes once Billie feels better. 
Also I had a couple days of the ewcm tinged with pink last week. Im guessing its from the hormone changes. My mw said it was normal. 

Congratulations eppgirl!!!

Yazzy I love love love Theas middle name!!

Chel-good for you and pumping. I hate it so for you to stick solely to it is amazing. 

I really cant believe how fast time is going. Dylan is already a month old. Shes eating like a superstar and hitting her milestones. Shes so alert and aware its crazy. At her appt this week she was 11lbs 5oz...thats a 1lb 6oz gain from 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Ricschick Ryan has *hopefully* moved to waking just once at night, but he&#8217;s very unsettled and it takes half an hour to an hour to settle him after his feed. 

I&#8217;ve also got super weird ewcm, that&#8217;s like a browny orange colour. And so much of it! My lochia has stopped now so I can get back on the sex train haha. Boobs are still producing milk though. Ryan had never breastfed at all so have no clue what&#8217;s going on there! 

Congratulations eppgirl! 

Ready I can&#8217;t believe how fast it&#8217;s going either! Ryan is almost 6 weeks old. What on Earth!


----------



## cheluzal

Siler slept on his own last night for the first time ever!!! Hallelujah, rofl!!
He's been averaging 4 hours in the little bed bassinet and then I have to move him next to me, but last night he made it 7.5 hours alone!

Don't know if it was the goat milk/carrot juice but we're giving it every night for the final feeding.

Luckily he very rarely needs food in the night anymore...like me, he doesn't eat or drink a lot. He's laughing loudly in his sleep and really alert. He's turning into a little man. :blush:


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal 7.5 hours you lucky thing!! Sorry if I sound thick but are you giving Siler the goat milk/carrot juice or is that for you? X

Yazzy Thea kitty is such a cool name I love it!!! 

Im not gonna lie I cant wait for her to sleep through the night! Im going to start her bedtime routine soon once Ive got the monitor set up, we bought one which detects movements too. 
Joanie woke up yesterday Witt CHICKEN POX!!!! &#128562;&#128555; im praying Billie doesnt catch them but Id be surprised if she doesnt!! 
The time is flying isnt it!! Cant believe Billie is 5 weeks already!!! Ive not slept in 5 weeks lol!!


----------



## ricschick

Thought Id post an updated pic of her! Feel free to join in!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Ricschick her cheeks and lips are lovely!! I love baby squish.
Here is Dylan at one month last Friday.
 



Attached Files:







D546CE28-3CDA-4D2F-B57C-4F08FA3B086E.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Such cute babies ladies! Keep the pics coming. 

This is Ry from today. Im doing a picture a day for his first yr, and the change already in 6 weeks is unbelievable. 

When are you ladies planning to start putting your LO to bed upstairs alone? ATM, Ryan comes down after his bath and stays down til we go to bed. But hes struggling more and more to stay settled, he will sleep if we hold him, but not in his chair. 

Im thinking about starting to put him in his Moses Basket after his bath and letting him sleep up there. We have a sound monitor to listen to him but Im really anxious about it. SIDS guidelines say babies are supposed to be in the same room as you for all sleeps until 6 months. But surely its better for him to get some actual sleep? I dont know what to do. I know its around the age I started putting ODS to bed alone, but I wasnt nearly as anxious and paranoid with him. 

Any advice ladies?
 



Attached Files:







BD548A0D-E0EC-4B6B-B6F4-58E7072E1DB8.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Broken you have to do what works best for you. I typically have the babies with me in my room until 3-4 months and then move them in to the crib in their room. I have a video monitor because I freak out when I can&#8217;t hear anything and get no sleep. 
Super cute pic!


----------



## yazzy

Cute pics everyone! Beautiful babies. I've tried adding one of Thea but it didn't work!

Broken, over here they recommend not putting them up to bed until 6 months minimum and to keep them napping downstairs with you until then so I will do that. At nighttime mine always sleep in bed with me or the co sleeper until around a year but everyone is different so you have to go with what is comfortable for you.
Right now I've just fed Thea and also have my lb snuggled in my bed next to me and he is 2 1/2 lol.


----------



## ricschick

Omg RnW Dylan is the coolest baby!! Lol and broken Ryan is so sweet!!! 
Ive always given my babies a bedtime routine from early on so around 5/6 weeks. I will be putting Billie upstairs to bed in the next week or so, we have a monitor which detects their breathing and movement and obviously sound and I constantly check on them too. It works for us and then they get into a good sleep routine.


----------



## cheluzal

ricschick said:


> Cheluzal 7.5 hours you lucky thing!! Sorry if I sound thick but are you giving Siler the goat milk/carrot juice or is that for you? X

For Siler. Our pediatrician recommended it as a small supplement while my breast milk supply was lower. Goat's milk is closest to human, carrot juice adds all the nutrients, and water dilutes to filter in kidneys well. He loves it! Sucked down 6 friggin ounces before bedtime! Dude has never drank over 4 in his life. Of course he peed like a banshee last night and we were up 230-530....


----------



## cheluzal

I'm ok with Siler sleeping in our room for at least 6 months. Hopefully in the bigger bassinet off our bed, lol. We're the only mammals that toss our newborn young away from us to sleep.

Attaching some cute pics! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2023.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2014.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ricschick

Oh wow Ive never heard of that before cheluzal but then again Ive never breastfeed so thats all new to me!! Bless him hes a cutie!! 

Billie slept through the night last night from 11.30pm-7.15am the only thing was Emma was up sick last night so I was up with her instead!! Lol Sods law eh!! You watch she wont do that again tonight now! Lol. ( I really hope she does!! Im knackered! )


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So it seems like some babies are doing well with sleeping!! Thats great you lucky mamas!!

I have a question, Summer is noe 6 weeks and is rarely interested in BF anymore. She was feeding every 2 hrs and now shell go 3 or 4 hours and if I try and feed her before then she vomits it all up. Shes doing 4-5 hour stretches at night. My precious babies have wanted milk ALL the time, like every 2 hours until theyre on solids at 6-7 months!! Is this normal for a 6 week old to spread out feeds that much?


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> So it seems like some babies are doing well with sleeping!! Thats great you lucky mamas!!
> 
> I have a question, Summer is noe 6 weeks and is rarely interested in BF anymore. She was feeding every 2 hrs and now shell go 3 or 4 hours and if I try and feed her before then she vomits it all up. Shes doing 4-5 hour stretches at night. My precious babies have wanted milk ALL the time, like every 2 hours until theyre on solids at 6-7 months!! Is this normal for a 6 week old to spread out feeds that much?

I only have my new one but he's done 3-5 hour stretches pretty much since birth. He never did 2 hours and we've never had more than 1 feed in the night his entire life. He has had random sleep-through nights since 3 weeks.

Today he eats 5.5 and spits up like 2 ounces! Maybe less but soooo much. But he cries if you take the bottle away sooner....think his later ounces need to be in a smaller nipple.

Anyone dealing with serious spit-up? Like the volume scares me but he's gaining weight and it never bothers him.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel Summer is a spitter too. I just keepburp cloths everywhere. And bring a spare t shirt for myself when we&#8217;re out haha. She has a bit of reflux I think but my mw said since she&#8217;s gaining so we&#8217;ll theres nothing to be done about it.


----------



## yazzy

Reiko that sounds normal to me, around 6-8 weeks is when babies tend to suss out how much milk they need and start to go longer between feeds.
Thea is 4 weeks now and she feeds a lot through the day but starts to space her feeds out as the day goes on and sometimes goes 3-4 hours between feeds. 

Rics that is a long stretch of sleep! Shame you didn't get to enjoy it.

I got Thea weighed today and at 4 weeks she is now 10lb 4oz...so pretty much 3lb up from birth as she dropped to 7lb 5oz at day 5. She is definitely looking more chunky.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ricschick that is always the way isn&#8217;t it?? Hopefully you get some more stretches like that and get some sleep. 

Chel super cute pics!

Yazzy good job for Thea! She&#8217;s obviously eating well. 

Reiko it sounds about right to me too. Dylan is starting to consistently go longer during feeds at night. Day time she seems to snack more and feeds more often but in the eve and during the night she feeds longer and sleeps longer (3-4 hours). If she&#8217;s gaining I wouldn&#8217;t be concerned.


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal yesterday Billie was sick all down my front which went straight for my bra and then a 2nd time all over my legs so I was literally covered from head to toe in sick lol so yes all perfectly normal lol. 
Billie goes 3-4 hours most of the time there is a period around early evening where she wants it sooner. I try and burp her after every ounce if I can to minimise spitting up. X


----------



## cheluzal

I burp after every ounce, use the extra slow nipples unless he's annoyed, and hold him up 30 minutes after feeding...guess we deal. We too have burpies all over the house on every furniture and in most rooms, lol. He's a happy spitter though; no signs of reflux, thank goodness.

So I guess with babies, just when you figure them out they change, huh? No true routines. He was sleeping well with only a 4am fussy and now it's 2am and 4am. I changed him at 2am and he refused a bottle and went back to sleep, then fussed at 4am. He was dry and refused paci so I had to pull him in bed next to me...arg...thought we were out of that!

I am wearing him in a sling. He was too small for our carrier. 
Well, some hand-made ugly contraption that we got for free but he snuggled down and went right out. I'm finally able to move off the couch and do stuff! I fear moving him though but I need to shower and pee, haha...

Upping Fenugreek for milk supply and it tears my stomach up. I went at 2am and 7am...oof. But Siler eats more and I need to make more. Really trying to get him breast milk as long as possible. But I won't lie: not doing it or pumping anymore will be a welcome relief. I'm aiming for 3 months now and will set another goal if I make that one.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel will you try again to breastfeed him or are you stuck on just expressing and bottles? If he can latch now that he's a bit older that will help your supply a lot. Pumping doesn't transfer the milk as well as a baby so that's why you're finding your supply isn't enough for him.


----------



## cheluzal

I do try to put him back on the boob every week. He still can't latch; his mouth is so tiny. I'm also waving the white flag on the Fenugreek. It's not worth it; my gut is messed up and I feel better making that decision.

His poo isn't green anymore and I'm still pumping 4-7 ounces. We shall see...he had 1 4am feeding last night but stayed in little bed! He didn't need to lie by me afterwards, although he did scratch the mess out of his face. I mean a nasty red bloody scratch from eyebrow up to hairline.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Poor little thing! I hope his scratch heals quickly. 

I&#8217;m having a heck of a time with Dylan sleeping on her own. I can get her down sometimes but she usually wakes up crying. I&#8217;m just going to keep trying daily and hopefully she catches on.


----------



## cheluzal

Is that at night or naps too? 
Siler will give me no more than 30-45 tops during the day. He only wakes around 4am for a snack and sometimes I have to lie him by me from 5ish-when hubs wakes up, so not too long. It's not worth the fight. The little dude will get it eventually. 
We'll worry about hardcore sleep training around month 6. 

I'm just really trying to enjoy him and not resent his need for me, since it won't last long and I'm not having another kid/another chance for mini snuggles.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So had our last Midwife appt today. Summer is 7.5 weeks and 11lb14oz and 60cm long. That&#8217;s 76% for weight, 95% for height. And 85% for head circumference at 39cm. Midwife was so happy with her development and growth and said she&#8217;s very active! When she went to put her on the exam table she said she was worried she&#8217;d roll off because she&#8217;s so active!! I thought she would be my chill baby but it seems like she&#8217;ll be just as active as her sisters were from the first few months experience here.


----------



## yazzy

Chel...totally enjoy all those snuggles, the time really does fly by.

Reiko...sounds like Summer is doing great and growing well. 

Ready....they get there eventually. My son could only sleep on me really for the first 6 months or he would only do really short naps. Then one day he just started sleeping for longer. 

Thea is doing well, she will be weighed again next week. She doesn't like to be napping on her own during the day so I'm generally holding her or she is in the carrier but at night she does ok. Sometimes feeds all night til 12 but then sleeps til 6'ish or she might feed after a few hours.
Just trying to not melt in this heatwave and keep Thea cool!


----------



## KittenLifter

cheluzal said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> So it seems like some babies are doing well with sleeping!! ThatÂs great you lucky mamas!!
> 
> I have a question, Summer is noe 6 weeks and is rarely interested in BF anymore. She was feeding every 2 hrs and now sheÂll go 3 or 4 hours and if I try and feed her before then she vomits it all up. SheÂs doing 4-5 hour stretches at night. My precious babies have wanted milk ALL the time, like every 2 hours until theyÂre on solids at 6-7 months!! Is this normal for a 6 week old to spread out feeds that much?
> 
> I only have my new one but he's done 3-5 hour stretches pretty much since birth. He never did 2 hours and we've never had more than 1 feed in the night his entire life. He has had random sleep-through nights since 3 weeks.
> 
> Today he eats 5.5 and spits up like 2 ounces! Maybe less but soooo much. But he cries if you take the bottle away sooner....think his later ounces need to be in a smaller nipple.
> 
> Anyone dealing with serious spit-up? Like the volume scares me but he's gaining weight and it never bothers him.Click to expand...

Reiko, Astrid has gone longer stretches almost since the beginning. I haven't tracked it in weeks, but she'll regularly go 3-4 hours, and much longer at night (I think we often get 4-6 hours?). I'd worry, but she's gaining weight beautifully, and my milk is hilariously ample (I thought I'd be past spraying her in the face by now, but no). So it goes!

Chel, we've absolutely had some epic spit-ups...we call them cheese fountains. Usually at night (although once I noticed this pattern, she managed a few during the day, too). Usually preceded by frantic hungry crying and a lot of smashing her face desperately at my nipple (it is SO HARD to see her so upset). And yeah, the volume is absurd when this happens (I will spare you the gory details), and aside from the times when she's managed to cover her whole face, she is GREATLY calmed afterward. The parents...well.


Things are overall going well here! My husband went back to work a week and a half ago (he'll take the next two months of his leave when I go back mid-August), and oh my god the days are so much harder without being able to trade off. I'm so grateful to be able to do it, but it's intense sometimes. Been trying to check out a bunch of new parent/mom groups & storytimes, just to have something to do outside of the house, and it's been a really nice way to pace the days/weeks.

Also I realized I haven't shared any pictures of her yet! Here she is at 1 day, 3 days, 5 1/2 weeks, and ~6 weeks (a week ago).


----------



## ricschick

Kitten what a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## ricschick

Billie had her 6 weeks hv check and all was great! She too said that Billie is a little wriggler! Shes weighing over 11 pounds now, shes also had her hip scan which was all fine. Shes sleeping well at night 5-6 hours. 

3 more weeks of 3 a day school runs then were done! And il be down to 2 a day come September &#129321;


----------



## cheluzal

KittenLifter said:


> Chel, we've absolutely had some epic spit-ups...we call them cheese fountains. Usually at night (although once I noticed this pattern, she managed a few during the day, too). Usually preceded by frantic hungry crying and a lot of smashing her face desperately at my nipple (it is SO HARD to see her so upset). And yeah, the volume is absurd when this happens (I will spare you the gory details), and aside from the times when she's managed to cover her whole face, she is GREATLY calmed afterward. The parents...well.
> 
> 
> Things are overall going well here! My husband went back to work a week and a half ago (he'll take the next two months of his leave when I go back mid-August), and oh my god the days are so much harder without being able to trade off. I'm so grateful to be able to do it, but it's intense sometimes. Been trying to check out a bunch of new parent/mom groups & storytimes, just to have something to do outside of the house, and it's been a really nice way to pace the days/weeks.

Cheese fountain, lol. Yesterday Siler spit up righteously while he was on my shoulder and his face was kinda buried, so it smashed it all over. It looked like someone smashed his face in a cake with with frosting! It was funny for a second, then I had to quickly clean it. He's never bothered and is up to 10 pounds.

I hear you on FT mommy duty in the day. I hate how hot Florida summer is, since I can't do anything outside until at least September. I have started going to museums and the aquarium (I'm a teacher and many are free). Plus they have a free water babies swim class that we're going to start weekly. You know it's horrible when I look forward to getting out of the house---at a funeral. :/


----------



## cheluzal

PS. Anyone dealing with the 6-8 week growth spurt? Fussy, eating more...just a different child for a few days?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kitten shes sooo cute!!!


----------



## KittenLifter

ricschick, that's awesome that she's sleeping so well! And I'm rooting you on for these last few weeks of alllll the school runs!


chel, A+ to getting on the museums and aquarium! I've been finding every storytime (one at the children's bookstore, and a super lovely one at the library) and new mom group in the area. But also apparently one of the second-run theaters has "crybaby matinees" (first show of the day is "bring your baby, we leave the lights on, we don't care if they cry"). Haven't been but it sounds fun!

And WOOF. 6-8 week growth spurt, you say? Maybe this is the growth spurt turning our easy baby into a fussy one. She's done a ton of feeding cues lately, but as soon as I put her to the breast, 90% of the time she gets a few sucks in and starts screaming. Like, just WAILING. And she hasn't been much of a crier until now. The past couple days, she also just doesn't seem to be eating MUCH, but tonight I pumped and put it in a bottle and husband fed her just fine (with a small amount of baby-yelling). It exhausts my heart and my mind. I'm hoping this is just a developmental thing and not A Problem starting.


----------



## cheluzal

The baby theater sounds great! Mommy groups....not so much, lol. 

I read the 6-week growth spurt (usually coinciding with smiles) can be one of the most brutal for parents.
Siler is great usually (another 5 hour sleep last night) but he's fighting sleep lately. He's hungry and tired and whines and fusses at the bottle, trying to decide which to do. Hubs gets super frustrated and I think baby picks up on his negative energy because I can get him to sleep much quicker.


----------



## KittenLifter

I feel like when Astrid fusses hardcore, it's the opposite in our house! She wails at me and eats peacefully if my husband offers her a bottle. Babies!

Not gonna lie, one of the storytimes made me freak out hard about the extremely mommy energy everywhere. (I 100% do not identify as "mommy" at this point & am surprised by how much I care about word choice.)

But one of them had this woman in a great dress, and she happily noted "you know what, this is the only thing that fits well right now. So I wear it every day! I don't care anymore! My husband thinks it's weird, but maybe I'll wear it every day when I go back to work, and my patients can deal with it. It's even got a little bit of poop on it today, but I don't care!" I identified veeeery strongly with the changing definition of what "clean" is.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kitten just wait until you have a toddler who says mommy 509 times in a day XD


----------



## cheluzal

"Mommy energy" is a great descriptor. I'm extremely introverted and anti-social, lol, and the mommy app during pregnancy (not this board!) was overwhelming and annoying enough. So many sanctimommy experts. Yeesch. I get it from family and church enough....I enjoy NOT talking about baby some moments of the day. I don't think I would fit in well with a large group of women.

I still am identifying as a mom. It's very surreal. I handle transitions shockingly well, and it takes awhile for the reality of the newness to set in.

I do like wearing the same dress. That lady knows her needs. I wear the same stuff in the house and have a few outside dresses. I never wore jeans and only wear dresses in life so most are nicer work/church ones, not just museum ones. Guess I could really dress to the 9's for that, rofl!

I hate how my feet are still wider than normal and most of my shoes are still snug. UGH.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Kitten she&#8217;s beautiful! 

Ricschick I&#8217;m counting down the last days of school runs as well. Mostly because it&#8217;s so flipping hot!! 

Ryan got weighed last week and he&#8217;s up to 12lbs 8oz. He&#8217;s up half a centile from his birth weigh. He did a 7.5 sleep last night. Half 10 to 6am. So proud!! 
He had his 8 week jabs today. Handled them like a champ. The nurse was shocked how fast he calmed down. But he&#8217;s been very unsettled today. And ofc we had a million things to do instead of being able to chill at home with him.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Broken my 2nd was so good with her jabs too. Ended up being like that for all of them. For her 18 month old ones she didn&#8217;t even cry. She&#8217;s an extremely stubborn toddler now though ha. From Summers reactions to pain so far she&#8217;s going to be inconsolable at her shots in 2 weeks!!

I love being a mom so much but I do find it a bit awkward when people can ONLY talk about their kids. Especially when we are around childless friends. Especially when some of those are struggling with infertility, not by choice. So I make an effort not to make all my conversations revolve around them.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kitten I&#8217;m loving the expressions on Astrid&#8217;s face, so cute!

I&#8217;m amazed at how well everyone&#8217;s babies are sleeping! I guess that is the difference between bottle fed and breast?? Dylan has a schedule going but it&#8217;s more like 3-4 hour sleep, 2-3 hour sleep followed by another 2-3 hour sleep. So that&#8217;s between 9-8am. She basically wakes up to eat and goes back to sleep. 
Good for those of you going to groups. I did with ds but didn&#8217;t like the baby comparing. 
We had our last MW (6 weeks) appt last week and I was pretty sad about it. My MW has been with me To catch both my angel ds and Dylan. Through it all she has gone over and above. We plan to stay in touch which is great. 
Dylan gained another 13oz from week 4 to 6!! She is also super active, holds her head up fairly well, smiles when I talk to her and has started &#8216;talking&#8217; back. I love when they become interactive and am trying to take it all in as this first year goes by in a flash.


----------



## cheluzal

Them becoming interactive and social is definitely better than the instant newborn. I love getting daily smiles and Siler is now babbling. Holding his head up like a big boy (with a little bob here and there). 

He's nearly consistent with sleeping 11p-4a then napping by me until daddy get up around 630. I can take 5 hours. I ask him to go to 5am every night though, rofl! I expect good things this coming month as we edge towards 3 months.

If only he would stop fighting sleep now...and go back to the longer naps, ha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ready I do think formula fed babies sleep better but some babies are just better sleepers too. Some nights I get 5-6 hours out of Summer and she&#8217;s EBF, has never had formula or even a bottle of expressed milk. My previous 2 girls never went past 4 hours (and that was their good stretch - it was more likely 2-3) even when they were older, so I&#8217;m definitely shocked. Even at a year my 2nd was still up every 4 hours to eat. 

I felt sad at our last mw app too, my mw said she is moving back to Ontario so even if we do get pregnant again she won&#8217;t be catching my baby. I wish midwives would do the whole first year of care for babies :). 

Summer is a smiley baby which is nice. My first was really smiley and my 2nd made us work so hard for smiles hah, so I&#8217;m excited for another happy girl!


----------



## yazzy

Ready I also think bottle fed babies can sleep better but then chatting to someone today who bottle feeds hers and the second she puts him down from a feed he wakes up again. Thea is EBF and she sleeps pretty well, can do stretches of 5-6 hours but my other 2 never slept this much until they were closer to a year.

Thea had her last check with the HV today and at 6 weeks she weighed in at 12lb 2oz!! She is putting on just under a pound per week eeek!

She is full of smiles and just loves being held all the time. I'm just enjoying these early weeks &#128522;


----------



## ricschick

Its madness that our babies are 2 months old already!! &#128576; its going by so quickly isnt it!! 
Billies doing great she has slept very well the last few nights sleeping from 9pm-6am so very pleased with that. Ive started putting her to bed I have a little camera so I can see her and a movement and sound monitor too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

9pm is such a nice bedtime! You must be able to get a bit done/relax a bit aftershes asleep which is so nice!! Summer doesn&#8217;t start her night sleep until 10:45/11 and DH goes to bed at 10... so for Dtd we have to sneak it in during one of her catnaps!!

Has anyone had baby acne? My other 2never had it but summer does... but I discovered breast milk clears it up if I put it on her cheeks every few days!!! 

After our first fussy weeks I can say she is by far my best most content 2 month old and I&#8217;m really loving it this go around.


----------



## yazzy

Reiko...Thea also generally is ready for bed between 10.30 and 11.30pm and has been sleeping til 4.30am before she wants a feed.
Although no dtd here, haven't quite got round to thinking about that lol.


----------



## cheluzal

SLEEPING: Hubs starts night routine at 10 and by 11 or a little earlier Siler is out and sleeping in bassinet. He's being mostly consistent with waking at 4 then we snuggle sleep until hubs wakes and takes him.

ACNE: We have it here, although some days I wonder if it's eczema. I've also used breast milk but we found a little sample of Aquaphor and it made a huge difference overnight!

DTD: Please. Haven't done it since the start of September. I'm still slightly leaking clear ook and feel so unfresh; and hubs is such a patient gentleman and is okay with handsies for now. He needs to be snipped first anyway. We'll get there. Just now able to french kiss without me wanting to throw up (that's how I felt entire pregnancy).


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey all! I'm such a mobile lurker during feeds, I plan to respond properly and update today so leaving this message as a marker and to spur myself on...Much easier at a laptop! &#128536;


----------



## cheluzal

Postings really dropping as we deal with life with newborns, lol.
Siler finally slept in his big bassinet (BY bed and not IN it) through the entire night! Of course he wouldn't repeat that last night. But I can deal with 4am.

He's enjoying his swing so I'm finally able to put him down to nap and have my hands free. :happydance: We also started free water babies swim lessons. He cried some because he still can't lift his head all the way from the ground and he was hungry. 

Other than that, he's holding his head up for the most part, and cooing and babbling more than crying now. So cute.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies!
I hope everyone is enjoying their summer! We have been getting in to the swing of things with Dylan and summer fun. She wasn&#8217;t (and isn&#8217;t some times) settling easily but now she has herself on a bit of a schedule. For the last week she&#8217;s been going down around 8:30-9 and sleeping until 2:30-3, up for a feed and back down until 6:30 or so. During the day isn&#8217;t as smooth but if we aren&#8217;t doing much she&#8217;s good to sleep for 2-3 hours in the am and afternoon. Dinner time seems to be her witching hour. 
I&#8217;m ready to get back in to shape but struggling to eat healthy. I crave sugar all the time I&#8217;m sure which is due to the exhaustion. Anyone started doing anything?


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey RnW, I am trying to reduce the sugary snacks here too.

I was a member of Slimming World before getting pregnant last year (and thought I needed to lose 2.5 stone before I could conceive and then it happened before 1.5 stone so I kept going and basically regained what I lost, then lost it after the birth). I kept going as soon as I had Lyra, bought a 12 week countdown, but made it clear I was having the first 6 weeks to get sweets and treats outta my system.

Meanwhile I have been building back up to doing 10,000 steps a day (school runs have to be good for something!) to balance out all the maltesers.

Lyra was 6 weeks old last Saturday so I continued to eat what I wanted within reason at the weekend but since Monday morning I have been tracking my intake and exercise with My Fitness Pal so I will be more mindful. I plan to continue this for the next few weeks and see how it goes.

The sugar cravings seem to have decreased a little and I am back to my fave - eggs. I bloody love eggs.

I have also started to use a sling for Lyra so I can do some kitchen work with her in tow. I am too wary to use a frying pan with her right in front of me, but I can do prep and such.

I first took her out in the sling last Sunday and it was really handy as we were on a walk. The only trouble is that it was super hot so I was scared I might bake her like a potato.

I was totally intending on directly responding to posts but I just can't keep up so I will update on what I remembered the topics were...

We had the acne outbreak around 4 weeks but it seems to have subsided now.

We have also DTD a bunch of times (using condoms because I cannot be fussed with remembering the pill at the same time as you need to with the mini pill, plus haven't got my post natal check until next week) but I then send him back to the other bedroom because I see the main room as mine and the baba's!! 

We don't have a routine per se. When she has her last feed (which can be any time from 9:30pm to 11pm) she goes to sleep in her bounce chair until I take her up and then she will go anything from 3-5 hours, wake up for a feed/burp/doze/feed then have another 3 hours or so which is pretty good. The only time it isn't is when it is the earlier time so that only gets me to about 5am then I never know whether to go back to sleep or get up early...

Lyra is a dainty dot, which is new to me. On Wednesday she came in at 9lb 3oz so she is on the 25th centile, for length she is on the 50th. This basically means all 0-3 month clothes are swamping her, but her feet are about to strain in the 0-1 month baby grows. My last baby went into some 3-6 month stuff at this age!!

Weirdly, though, they don't look so different in a comparison I did of them being milk drunk. (see below...this is also the sister she was delighted to wake up the other day...)

Lyra is very smiley and likes to coo and gurgle, but also has some ace serious face. Isn't it just immense how their little personalities are developing?!

I love the way she seems to recognise her folks and sisters too.

She seems to be sleeping more in the day just now, but I guess that is the growth spurt? I say sleeping more, only if she isn't woken by bottom burps!!!

BF mamas - does the quantity of chip shop curry poop decrease around 6 weeks?? We seem to be pooping less. She is generally happy so I am not overly concerned but can't remember if it is normal.

I have actually been to one baby group, to test the water. Baby massage. It was nice, only 6 mamas and babas and I knew one from back in the day. They seem like not totally mommy moms if you know what I mean - varied conversation and all. 

I am going to sensory with a couple of them today. Will see how that goes. They seem like they would be as happy to go for gin and have adult time as to compare nappy rashes so that's dandy.

Hope everyone else and their babas are well. :D
 



Attached Files:







Serious Bebe.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 7









Milk Drunk 2009 and 2018.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 6









Smiley Waking P.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 7









B&W Sisters.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rosie she is lovely! My LO has only pooped once or twice a week since birth so not sure if it changes at this stage. 

Ready that sounds like a really lovely routine. I hope it stays that way! I feel like one day summer will have the best routine and the next she&#8217;s shaking things up. I will say in general she loves a good long nap in her bed over dinnertime, maybe from 4-7. 

I&#8217;m struggling with healthy choices! Eating lots of snacks still and I think drinks are my worst. I don&#8217;t need to be drinking anything other than water but I&#8217;m a sucker for lemonade and root beer and a beer every now and then, which is just too much sugar and calories. And I&#8217;m still tired from the nighttime wakeup(s) so exercise is hard to get motivated for. I&#8217;m starting a exercise program this week hopefully. I&#8217;d like to just get rid of my tummy!! It&#8217;s sticking around way longer this pregnancy!


----------



## yazzy

Lovely pics Rosie, she looks gorgeous.
Thea is a real chunk lol she is around 13lb at 7 weeks!!

We don't really have any routine here Reiko, Thea just generally feeds a lot through the day, every hour to 2 hours but the majority of the time goes to sleep around 10.30pm then wakes up at 4/5am for a feed then straight back to sleep for a while.

I've found any weight has dropped off me again, it has happened both times before but maybe quicker this time having 2 others to chase after. I'm back to the same size as before I was pregnant but I think it is also due to feeding Thea as I'm eating loads as I'm always hungry.


----------



## cheluzal

Oooh, updated cute pictures! I'll do the same below.

Siler has started pooping less in the last week or two; mostly in morning and evening and not much during the day now. Had our first official blowout today. Happened in church and now my dress has a nice yellow stain. Gross. lol

He's in that transition of diaper and clothes sizes (we just went to size 1 in diapers this week) but his scrawny legs and longer torso make it harder. He clocked in at 11.2 pounds today. 

Too hot in FL to go out but libraries and swimming are suffice. He's definitely awake more and taking cat naps in the day. He's babbling and cooing and looking around when we go out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2138.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2129.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wicky78

I feel a bit embarrassed at how long it's been since I last posted. I haven't had time to catch up on posts since April, but I wanted to say hi and update you all on how things have been. This is a really long post, as there is a lot to cover... 

First of all, it has been a wild ride since April 13! As I think I mentioned in a quick note around that time, I was admitted to the hospital due to dangerously high blood pressure. The plan was to induce as soon as possible, then my BP responded to medications and they allowed me to wait a few days before inducing labor. However, I had to be on magnesium (IV) to make sure I didn't have any seizures or a stroke. The magnesium basically counteracted any effects the pitocin had, so I didn't progress beyond the 3-4 cm dilation that they did with a catheter balloon, even after three days. So on April 19, they did a c-section and our little Miriam Elizabeth was born at 34w+5d.

She weighed just 3lbs 15oz, although the last ultrasound had estimated her weight at 4 1/2 lbs and she should have gained close to a 1/2 lb by the time she was born. So we were surprised. She stayed in the NICU for a week and then went to the step-down Special Care Nursery to feed and grow. I got a blood infection from having my waters broken for more than 18 hours before she was born, but it resolved fairly quickly after she was born (within 2 days). However, the fever meant I couldn't see Miriam until 2 1/2 days after she was born (at night on April 21). I got blood clots in two superficial veins and had to be on blood thinners for 6 weeks... it was no fun. However, I did recover better from my c-section than I did from laparoscopic surgery I had almost three years ago for an ovarian terratoma (dermoid cyst)! I feel pretty good now - but that first week was pretty awful.

Miriam was pretty healthy from birth and didn't need oxygen or much in the way of medical support in the NICU, which was great for her gestational age. However, she really took her time figuring out how to coordinate sucking, swallowing, and breathing to be able to eat. She lost weight and ended up at 3lbs 3oz before starting to rebound... very slowly. She finally got the hang of it and came home with us on May 21, just after she was a month old. She weighed 5 1/2 lbs at that point. 

Today, she weighs just 7 lbs 9 oz and is very petite, but has a ton of personality. To us, she looks like she's getting big, but she's still just tiny for her age! She "talks" a lot during feedings and makes some of the funniest sounds while she sucks on her pacifier! DW and I are completely in love and it was definitely all worth it, but I don't think I'll be trying this whole pregnancy thing again... too much risk, due to about 20 different factors. In fact, one doctor I saw at the end of May was relieved that I didn't plan to get pregnant again because she would have had to advise against it. 

On top of everything, while Miriam was still in the hospital, I developed postpartum depression with some signs of psychosis, so I had to get treatment for that. I am feeling better now, but it was quite a rough experience. It's still lingering a bit. If I am (extremely) sleep deprived, the symptoms are much worse, but most of the time, I feel pretty much like myself again. The biggest change came a few weeks ago when my PCP stopped my BP meds. They had been making my BP too low and sapping my energy. 

I also started back to work on July 6. It was great starting on a Friday because I got to ease back into things and have a weekend right away. Last week, I caught some kind of bug - maybe from being back at work in a hospital - and ended up staying home Thurs & Fri. I feel better but guilty for taking more time off right after coming back from leave. M and I slept all day Saturday (7 hours straight), so I think that she might have also been struggling with a bug.

Breastfeeding started out rough, since Miriam was in the hospital so long. It has improved a little in the past few weeks. She can latch on and seems to actually be swallowing milk for 15-20 minutes per side, as long as I use the nipple shield. She still sounds like a rabid dog when she is trying to latch on, though. I told DW I'd be mortified to feed her in public because she sounds so ridiculous I'm still only producing about 2 oz a day pumping (combined!), but a friend of mine told me she couldn't pump much but her kids nursed just fine, so I'm hoping that M is getting a decent amount. I have to supplement with formula, anyway, but it would be nice to know all this effort has some kind of result. I knew BF could be a challenge and not always a happy experience, but I had no idea how much effort it would take and how often I would question my decision. The recent progress helps me stick with it, as I enjoy the bonding time. It really is different from bottle feeding. But sometimes it is traumatizing when my baby is throwing a fit (turning red/purple, screaming and coughing, arching her back, pushing away from me) because the milk isn't coming fast enough or she isn't latching on right.

Oh, and in the midst of all of this, my mom totaled my car the day after Miriam was born, so we had to deal with all the logistics of that. Ugh! At least everyone is okay and we have a second car (now our only car) to get by.

Anyway, I hope you are all doing well. I will try to catch up soon, so I know what's been happening with all of you. Thanks for thinking of me while I was MIA!
 



Attached Files:







20180419_205543.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









20180529_223152.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









20180630_213102.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wicky that is quite the few months you&#8217;ve had!! I can&#8217;t imagine a 3 month old so tiny!! She&#8217;s so (like really) adorable!! I&#8217;m glad things are evening out now for you guys. 

Chel - stick your church dress out in the sun. Makes the baby poop stains disappear. Or at least that works for EBF poops!! So hopefully it works if you&#8217;re still supplementing. 

So Chel and Wicky are done... who is thinking of another baby?


----------



## Wicky78

Whew! Just caught up on everything that happened here between April 12 and now... that was a lot!

I just loved all the baby pics and birth stories. I really need to write mine down so I don't forget all the details. However, like Kitten, mine was a bit on the traumatic side and it has been hard to really think back without getting pretty upset with the what ifs and realizing how close I was to dying. But with time, I have noticed my feelings softening/fading so that I can remember and think back without all the emotion.

M seems to be in a growth spurt, but I'm not sure if it's a three-month thing or a 6-week thing because in some ways she's three months old and in others, she's just 6-7 weeks old. She's just been fussy and needing to be held more, but when she's hungry, she's RAVENOUS. She really doesn't have the patience to BF and gets mad/frustrated and throws a complete fit when the milk doesn't let down fast enough for her. Sometimes it's just easier (less traumatic for me?) to give her formula and pump, but I want to BF as much as possible. Ugh!

Chel - I noticed what you did, that M sleeps so much better with me/on me than in her co-sleeper. We really notice it now that she's been fussier this last week. I'm torn about bringing her in the bed with me because being a preemie, she's higher risk for SIDS and I would lose my shit completely if anything happened to her. On the other hand, it seems like such an arbitrary thing, since other cultures and mammals keep their babies with them when they sleep.

Being back at work has been a challenge, but this week is going better than last week. Pumping every three hours is awkward, but it breaks up the day. I envy those of you who don't have to go back for months yet. In reading about your mommy-baby activity groups, it's inspiring me to look for something similar here. Before M was born, the group I found only met on weekdays at like 10 am, so I couldn't go, but I think there are more options for mommies of babies than for pregnant mommies. We shall see...

Well, I have to run because with one car, I have to get home so DW can get to work on time. I'll be doing laundry and dishes and trying not to get too frustrated with a fussy baby wanting to eat constantly! :dohh: 

I complain, but really, I'm in love and totally in awe of my baby! :cloud9:


----------



## cheluzal

Wicky78 said:


> Chel - I noticed what you did, that M sleeps so much better with me/on me than in her co-sleeper. We really notice it now that she's been fussier this last week. I'm torn about bringing her in the bed with me because being a preemie, she's higher risk for SIDS and I would lose my shit completely if anything happened to her. On the other hand, it seems like such an arbitrary thing, since other cultures and mammals keep their babies with them when they sleep.

I was firmly against co-sleeping...then got a baby who refused anything but for the first 1.5 months of his life! From that first night in the hospital, he had to be on me. I really had to open my eyes to another view, and I researched like a mofo about it.

Like you said, we are the only mammals who don't sleep with their babies from birth. It's natural. Also, the early SIDS research was not the hugest sample and the higher rates seem to have the following issues: obesity, drinking, drugs, and a house that smokes. Finally, Japan has some of the highest co-cleeping and the lowest SIDS rates. 
I also find that when I lay by him and really slow my breathing, he adjusts his and calms to mimic me. I put my nose between his eyes to get him to nap. When I am so tired I can't stay up, I lay down by him and he always falls asleep with me, like he knows he has no choice and biologically, is falling in line with his provider/protector.

In the early weeks, he'd lay on a pillow that I held. I never just laid him on the bed between our pillows. I'd sit up and use a neck support pillow. Mom instincts kept me aware, too. The tiny bed bassinet that goes between us worked very well for about 3 weeks now! We have the SwaddleMe By Your Side Sleeper. He's now sleeping in that one but IN his bigger bassinet by our bed. I put the small one inside to transition and it's working so far.

Finally, I read that babies are usually developmentally where they are at birth in regards to due date; Siler was 2 weeks early so he's 10 weeks now, but developmentally closer to 8. So his fussy growth spurts seem to coincide more with that. Hope that helps!


----------



## Wicky78

I'm not sure who mentioned that their baby had "cheese fountain" spit up/vomiting, but I read about it yesterday and thought it was funny/gross. :sick: Well, last night we had a cheese fountain of our own and OH MY GOSH was it gross! I now completely and totally understand this phrase in a way that I kind of wish I didn't :rofl: Let's just say the baby and I both had a bath and the sleeper liner and all of her clothes and blankets got thrown in the wash ASAP!


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> I was firmly against co-sleeping...then got a baby who refused anything but for the first 1.5 months of his life! From that first night in the hospital, he had to be on me. I really had to open my eyes to another view, and I researched like a mofo about it.

I was just like you. I thought it was totally awful parenting behavior and would lead to babies dying. And then a Social Worker told me about the research and I looked into it. Turns out the guy doing a lot of the research is at my Alma Mater, so I was more willing to believe it was "real science" and not some fly-by-night thing. When I read everything he discovered and his analysis of other studies that led to current guidelines/practices in the US, I was stunned. It is so true that many of the cases can be linked to something other than co-sleeping in the "big bed" with mom or dad, like alcohol or drug use in parents, 2nd hand smoke, pillows/mattress suffocating the baby, etc. That definitely softened my feelings about it. 

My main hesitation now is that he stated that his perspective was based on babies with normal risk of SIDS, so my preemie doesn't really fall into that group. I'm not sure how much of a statistical difference there is in her risk, though. Anyway, I certainly have had a nap (or five) with M sleeping beside me in our bed (firm mattress) or on my chest and I don't feel guilty about it because she clearly thrives in her sleeping when we do that and I've never noticed any problems with her breathing!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was against co sleeping before I had any babies too. But we realized pretty quickly we&#8217;d all sleep better together. So my first baby was in our bed with a side rail from 6 weeks and the others we&#8217;ve sidecarred the crib from day one. So much easier. I&#8217;ve never been worried about SIDS really, I&#8217;m super in tune with her. At 6 months they go to their own room though. Apparently at that point developmentally your presence actually disturbs them more and they wake more with you then on their own. That&#8217;s definitely been the case with my babies. I am really enjoying sleeping with summer though, probably the most out of all my babies because she&#8217;s such a good sleeper I don&#8217;t feel frustrated when she wakes like I did with the others.


----------



## ricschick

Hey ladies! 
Glad to see your back wicky abc thanks for updating us! Sounds like youve had a hard time but hopefully now all has smoothed out and things are better!! Shes a little doll too!!! 
My Billie is a chunky monkey! Over 11 pounds at her 6 weeks check up need to get her weighed again! She had her 1st vaccinations on Tuesday and has been a bit off since. Shes slept a lot and has been off her milk a little too, hopefully this wont last long. 
Kids break up tomorrow which Im glad about although I no there going to drive me mad lol!!! 
Ive been trying to lose weight by walking more I bought a Fitbit and just cutting out crap! I was back to pre pregnancy weight 3weeks ago and have lots a further 4lbs so Im hoping I can keep at it while kids are off!!


----------



## ricschick

Some recent pics of my Billie girl. Xx


----------



## cheluzal

6 months seems like a good time for crib/own room for us, too.
We always put Siler in a onesie then his SwaddleMe sleep pod but the last two nights we've done footed PJs. It's FL so psycho hot, but in our room he's right under a fan...and he slept until 5 and 5:45 this morning (6-7 hours). I think he likes the breeze but snugged under it.

Well, he didn't cry dung swimming this week but he had a little poop skid mark and we got booted from the pool, lol. Policy. Dang! How do you get a 10 week old to NOT poop??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My girl never poops! Once a week max! I can&#8217;t imagine she&#8217;d be constipated, she&#8217;s EBF and I&#8217;m off dairy too. But she definitely seems happiest the day after she poops. Apparently breast milk creates very little solid waste... but my other 2 were EBF and pooped a few times a week. My 2nd was a poop with every pee kid lol. She can poop on command now that we&#8217;ve potty trained her too haha. 

Ricschick is Billie your little mini me? She looks very much like you imo!! What a good weight for 6 week checkup too!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ah whose baby is pulling mamas hair? It&#8217;s started over here... time for the messy bun to reappear!


----------



## Wicky78

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ah whose baby is pulling mamas hair? Its started over here... time for the messy bun to reappear!

Oh yes, M has been pulling my hair for a couple of weeks, now. It's more like my hair gets near her hand and then gets tangled in her fingers. Then she closes her fist and has a death-grip on my hair. Ahhh!!! LOL


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> 6 months seems like a good time for crib/own room for us, too.
> We always put Siler in a onesie then his SwaddleMe sleep pod but the last two nights we've done footed PJs. It's FL so psycho hot, but in our room he's right under a fan...and he slept until 5 and 5:45 this morning (6-7 hours). I think he likes the breeze but snugged under it.

I love how cute babies look in the footed PJs! M sleeps better in them than in a onesie with the sleep sack/swaddle. We live in NC and it's pretty hot here, too, but we keep our room pretty cool at night, so she needs the extra coverage to stay warm. If she's not warm enough, no one sleeps :haha: But I think you're onto something with them liking the breeze or freedom of the PJs!

The attached photo is from a couple of mornings ago when M was super sleepy. We had to put her in the car seat so she and DW could drop me at work. She just looked so cute, I had to snap a pic!
 



Attached Files:







20180706_083742.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cheluzal

They are super cute in the footed PJs!

My hair has been in a top bun since before birth! It's very long and I get hot and annoyed and now it falls all in my way if I bend down, so it's usually only down for Sunday morning church.

My kids poops every day! I'm still pumping (and expressing much more lately as he grows, yay) but he craps good 1-2 every morning and 1-2 each evening. ARG, lol. 

In sad news, our pediatrician died! 54. Heart attack. Truly horrific, and we really liked him so we have to find another quickly...sad all around.


----------



## yazzy

Wicky great to hear you are ok now, sounds like you had a rough ride for a couple months. And how dinky is your baby! Glad you are enjoying her.

Chel over here in our swim lessons the babies wear a double nappy system. So a swim nappy for example buggies and over the top they wear a neoprene nappy. Google happy nappies and these keep everything in. 

Reiko...did you mention more babies?! Definitely all done here, I can see how easily I'd be tempted to have more but 3 is a great number for us, I feel complete now.

Thea is doing well, she is 9 weeks tomorrow and around 13/14lbs...quite a chunk lol!
Just got home from Thea's first holiday. Had a relaxed few days with my mum and now 6 weeks summer holidays, lovely &#128513;


----------



## cheluzal

yazzy said:


> Chel over here in our swim lessons the babies wear a double nappy system. So a swim nappy for example buggies and over the top they wear a neoprene nappy. Google happy nappies and these keep everything in.

Yes, we have that policy, too. He wears 2 layers of I-play swim bottoms, but any poop is grounds for leaving class. I guess that's why it's free! It was only a skid mark (I'm sure other parents would lie about it, it was so small) but I was honest. I get it, the rules...I just want to finish class all the way successfully without crying or pooping, lol.


----------



## ricschick

Cheluzal thats a little mean they throw you out!! Baby had a nappy on!! 
I too love babies in pjs!!! I cant believe how fast Billie is going through cloth sizes! Shes going to be in 3-6m soon!!! 

Reiko lol I wish I think shes more like her dad but just with my colouring! Shes just so pretty and has the most longest eyelashes Ive seen on a baby!!! And she loves pulling on my daughters hair as she has hers out mines always up!!

Wicky she is so cute like a little doll!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Yazzy Im so glad the 6 week hols are here ( although ask me again in a couple of weeks lol) I was so sick of doing 3 school runs a day! Come September il just be doing 2 as Joanie goes into reception.


----------



## cheluzal

Anyone having serious weight gain? Siler is 12 pounds [5.44kg] at 11 weeks but that was a gain of 14 ounces [0.4kg] in a week! He was small to start and only now in the 37 %tile so maybe he's playing catch-up, lol.

Just praying my boobs keep up with him. I always have enough with a couple feedings to spare (100% pumping) and I never pump in the night feed and usually miss about 1 a day, so I guess that's phenomenal, considering...


----------



## yazzy

Chel... Don't worry Thea is putting on around 13/14 oz per week. My other 2 did the same as well. They slowed down eventually but all have huge chunky legs lol!
So mean they chuck you out of class, as long as no leakage we would just get out, change baby and get back in. 

Rics...ha ha yeah I know what you mean, at the end of the holidays my daughter is so ready to be back with some structure.

Had a worrying couple of days here, my little boy who is coming up 3 got really poorly and I took him to A&E early yesterday morning, ended up being admitted and having bloods and scans as he had enlarged lymph nodes all around his neck but it is due to a microbacterial infection. I have been so worried but luckily he is home safe!


----------



## cheluzal

yazzy said:


> Chel... Don't worry Thea is putting on around 13/14 oz per week. My other 2 did the same as well. They slowed down eventually but all have huge chunky legs lol!
> So mean they chuck you out of class, as long as no leakage we would just get out, change baby and get back in.

Yup. Even if it's a skid, you're done with class. There is no other swim diaper to change into though and you have to have 2 layers. You rinse in the shower and they disinfect it right afterwards...I guess I get it....it's free though (until 6 months) so I can't really complain!
I think I'm more bummed because I enjoy it. My only hobby now too.

ADDING: We had a successful class yesterday! No crying, no pooping, rofl.


----------



## yazzy

Yay Chel for the successful class!

Where are the weeks going...Thea is 10 weeks tomorrow. Had her check up with the doctor today and she weighs 13lb 10oz! We are having a couple really fussy days but hopefully she will settle again soon as she is normally pretty chilled. She still just bf on demand and no real routine to that, although she does space it out at night time which is good.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cheluzal

Board has gone real quiet for awhile...

Siler gained 14 ounces last week and 10 the week before. He's 12 weeks tomorrow (Monday) so we will weigh today. Hope he eases up. He's getting heavy to hold.

He only pooped once by 3pm yesterday (for the first time) but saved the whole day's poop for evening, when he was in his car seat. Never told us, and it.was.everywhere! Gross. :nope:

Going to Orlando Monday to Thursday and man, kids require a lot to travel, rofl!! Big items, too...I have to type a list to remember it all. Too bad it's so flaming hot out and I don't feel comfy in the Florida sun midday, nor do I want him slathered in lotions yet. Hopefully some shade we can find early morning or something...


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi all,
I'm rubbish at getting on here with my mobile, but barely open my laptop these days.

Lyra is a good feeder and not a bad sleeper but she's still dainty!

She only hit 2 months last Thursday/9 weeks yesterday. On Thursday she weighed just 9lb 12oz so just below 25th and still wearing her 0 to 1 month sleepsuits!

She is v smiley and we got some giggles yesterday.

I've noticed when I am being healthy she only has wet, not dirty nappies. I had lost the baby weight but had a wonky week last week and gained a couple of pounds. 

I blames her jabs and the build up to the lunar eclipse haha


----------



## ricschick

Yazzy scary about your son but Im glad he is on the mend! 

Rosie she is dainty isnt she bless!!! 

Billie is doing great, getting chubbier by the day! She sleeps well normally from 9/10pm-6/7am so thats great!! We went to my cousins engagement party last night and she was the belle of the ball! Everyone loved her and she was so good! She was awake a good 3 hours and then had a feed and slept the rest of the night TIL 7am this morning!!


----------



## ricschick

Our first family photo.


----------



## Wicky78

ricschick - I love the photo! I don't know how you managed to get a family photo with everyone - it took us ages to get one with just the three of us :haha:

Rosie - I'm glad I'm not the only one with a little peanut of a baby. M is still wearing newborn clothes and sleepers at 14 1/2 weeks. I am not sure when we'll get out of them! But it does make it easier to carry them around when they're little like this.

Chel - I hear you on the stuff to travel with a baby. So many things and they really do take up a ton of space! We had a jam-packed car when we went to MD and it was 75% baby stuff. I hope you enjoy your trip this week!

Yazzy - that sounds so scary with your son. I'm glad he's okay now, but anything that requires hospitalization just sounds nerve-wracking!

AFM - my family descended on us yesterday: parents, two sisters with two kids each, plus brother in law. The baby was super interested in everyone and seemed to not mind being passed around to everyone. We had a nice time, though a bit hectic with all those people in my small living room. Baby's been sleeping a ton today, though, so I think we wore her out! Not much else going on...


----------



## cheluzal

That's it--no more traveling until he's much older! Being out of house messed him up. He was soooo fussy. But anyone read about the "Wonder Weeks?" He might've gone through W12 one, since now he's up an entire ounce of food and is grasping at things and noticing his feet. 

Last night at family dinner he lost it: major stomach pain, then serious tired and hungry together so he wouldn't eat or settle. I cried...I was not amused. After this week, I feel my baby is broken, rofl. Someone tell me this is normal. He's been great these past few days and today was dedicated at church and did awesome! :flower:

He must nap after 90 minutes up but shooshing asleep is hard away from home. Still trying to move his bedtime up and figure out how to do late events....tips?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wow it&#8217;s been ages since I came on here. I keep meaning to come and catch up and then life happens. 

How is everyone!? Our babies are nearly 3 months old now. Heck!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel - babywearing. We go anywhere and everywhere with baby in a wrap. She can be awake and look around if she likes but if she needs to sleep she just falls asleep in there. And fortravelling we cosleep aswell. We just went on a vacation for a few days and it was great! However I know that kind of flexibility isnt for everyone and some would rather stay at home and keep their routine. 

However, my LO still hates the car seat so thats where our challenge is!! She cries every time we drive anywhere. Weve tried a different car seat and it didnt help. Now that shes holding toys that will sometimes distract her enough to keep her from crying so I hope it gets better in the next few weeks as she practices that skill!


----------



## yazzy

Reiko...we have the same with the car seat! It has gotten a little better but it's still a nightmare!

Chel...agree with the baby wearing. Thea is in her baby carrier a lot. I can even feed her whilst carrying her which really helps. I also co-sleep so going away is fine. But I like my holidays so we have a few breaks throughout the year.

Thea was 11 weeks yesterday and we have had her first proper giggles today! My daughter was so serious it took a lot to make her laugh but Thea is very smiley and giggly. So cute!


----------



## cheluzal

We try carriers and he's no huge fan. We don't get much time out of it. I will keep working on it. I wish he'd snuggle against chest and nap anywhere. Of course I have to pump when he naps so I'm making use of the swing.

Going out makes the 90 minute nap messed up. Swaddle him at 90 minutes after he wakes and he takes 1 minute to go out. I can't stroll outside either because Florida summer is way too humid hot.

But my guy loves the car seat! Always stops crying, looks around, and falls asleep well in it. I'm just trying to plan things around his routine. We didn't co-sleep on vacation but took his bassinet and he slept fine in the night...he's been going 7-9 hours through just fine.

Moving bedtime up 30 minutes for a bit and keep pulling it up as he sleeps longer. 3 months today!! Hoping for a happier baby who cries less.


----------



## Wicky78

Oh man, Chel, that trip sounds like your boy was a handful! I don't know what I'd do if my girl wouldn't settle in the carrier. When we went to MD in early July, we had the same experience as you with the baby getting messed up on sleep and GI stuff. It was rough for all three of us! I don't think she's been 100% back to herself since then. Sleep is great, but the GI stuff continues. I hope your guy settles back into a routine soon. 

Yazzy and Reiko - I thought all babies loved the car seat... well, not the seat, but the ride. I am so sorry to hear your little ones are not happy in the car! I wonder if they grow out of it eventually, or if they will be difficult car travelers as long as they need a car seat? I hope the former is true!

Broken, it's good to "see" you! It is hard to believe these kids are in the 3-month old range already. Mine's actually headed for 4 months (16 weeks on Thursday)... in some ways it feels like she's just new and how can it be that long, but in other ways, it's hard to even remember life before she was here. 

AFM - I finally broke down and scheduled with a lactation consultant and our appointment was this morning. M is having so much trouble feeding, even with the bottle, and I suspected it was related to her tongue-tie. The LC confirmed that the tongue-tie is very tight and has restricted M's range of movement to the point that she can't latch and can't maintain suction while making the jaw movements necessary to suck. So we now have a long list of things to do, including scheduling with a dental surgeon to have the tie released, getting in with an occupational therapist to help with all the tight muscles the girl has from working so hard to eat, and doing all kinds of exercises and massage at home. And that's just for the tongue-tie and isn't even the beginning of getting my milk supply up or improving breastfeeding (yet), as those things are kind of backseat to getting the tongue-tie taken care of. I am so not looking forward to the surgery, but at least it's outpatient and fairly simple. 

M is up to 8 lbs, 12 oz as of this morning. Wheeee!!! she's almost to 9 lbs! I'm so glad she's growing and filling out. She doesn't look like a twig-baby anymore and despite being petite for her age, she looks "normal" with her chubby cheeks and dimpled knees. Now if we can just get the constipation, reflux, and thrush all under control, she'd be fantastic! So many things to keep on top of. I totally see how my mom came up with her mantra of "if you've got kids, you've got paperwork" because there's always something!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wicky that sucks about the feeding. I&#8217;ve had difficult BF journeys three times but by 4 months you&#8217;d really hope to have things sorted. Just a lot of stress you don&#8217;t need at this point! We&#8217;ve had a tongue tie snipped with our second and glad we did. It might take longer for her muscles to relax once the tie is snipped but hopefully it will be the beginning of her sucking better!! GL with getting your supply back up xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Oh Wicky that sounds really stressful getting the tongue tie fixed and stuff. GL getting it all sorted out. 

We&#8217;re all good over here, got a perfectly happy and healthy bubba. He weighed in a 14lbs 4oz at his last weight check a couple of weeks ago. He&#8217;s a big chunky boy now. 

Honestly I&#8217;m having more issues with ODS. He&#8217;s just bored brainless with the holidays and not having all his friends to play with. I&#8217;m only 1 mama and I&#8217;m exhausted. I&#8217;ve bought him some crafty things for us to sit and do together while Ryan sleeps or DH has him so me and ODS can have some 1 on 1 time. Hopefully that helps. Otherwise I&#8217;m just white knuckling it until September haha.


----------



## cheluzal

Thanks. Siler has been great yesterday! Stuck to routine, minimal crying, and was a perfect angel at family dinner last night out. He slept 7 hours and fell asleep on my chest (something he hasn't done since a newborn), without my shushing or rocking him. Gosh, I hope he does this more!

Think he's in a growth spurt: dude slept 7 hours, then almost a 3 hour morning nap, and has been snoozing for another 2.5...as long as he's not sick or crying, he can sleep all he wants, ha! I can get stuff done. My milk supply dipped and I got so scared but now it's back to over 40 ounces in the fridge.

Does her tongue-tie require surgery? Our pediatrician snipped it in 2 seconds, but my niece had to actually have it cut in via her neck. Yikes...


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> Does her tongue-tie require surgery? Our pediatrician snipped it in 2 seconds, but my niece had to actually have it cut in via her neck. Yikes...

Thankfully, M's tongue-tie can be released using a laser to cut it, so nothing as major as your niece! I just wish they had done it when it was first diagnosed, and not taken the "wait and see" approach. More nerve-wracking for me, but I guess it's all the same to the baby...


----------



## cheluzal

Good luck.

Major growth spurt over here He gained 10 ounces in 4 days! Still only 13.2 though at almost 13 weeks. Took him up to my job today and he smiled at everyone! Only fussed a little, snoozed in my arms, and cried at the end (almost 4 hours later), even though routine was off. 

He really is becoming more fun and coming into his own....this is much better than the newborn stage to me!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Chel I&#8217;m with you. I far prefer everything over the 3 month stage. 
Before that it&#8217;s so draining and you don&#8217;t really get anything back because they can&#8217;t smile or interact. 

I&#8217;m getting to my fav stage with Ryan. Once he starts laughing and giggling it&#8217;s perfect. That&#8217;s the stage I always want to freeze forever.


----------



## cheluzal

Draining is a great word for it. I was getting the blues.
Now he will lie in the swing or playpen for awhile on his own.
The crying is less, less intense, and not as loud, rofl.

He smiles all the time! I love it. Hubs got a real laugh but I'm still waiting.
If only we can do more than 20 minute naps. :)
Morning nap is at least 2 hours, then they get less as the day wears on.

At least he's moving his bedtime up himself and sleeping 7-8 hours through. I've even stopped bringing milk upstairs at night!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My favourite stage was definitely 9-12 months. But I&#8217;m enjoying every stage moreso with #3 than I did with my other 2... maybe due to it possibly being our last. Or maybe because she&#8217;s just a good baba!!


----------



## cheluzal

So in a post-partum funk, and my cry for help, I whacked off my hair, like 8 inches. With house scissors...hubs was mortified but it gave a talk about me getting OUT of the house without baby! Hairdresser did blue highlights for fun (I'm so not a colored hair girl) and gave a cute stacked long bob. 

Siler sleeping roughly 9 hours a night! And he's falling asleep better on his own for naps. I let him cry a minute and re-try pacifier and he goes right out. He's too heavy to hold and swing/shoosh anymore, lol.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I prefer the 3-6 months stage. They stay where you put them :haha: 
But DH found some old video of ODS when he was 2 and it was great watching little toddler him. Makes me super excited for all the stages Ryan is gunna go through. I&#8217;m trying to enjoy every bit because it&#8217;s the last time. 

Chel, I cut half my hair off after I had Ryan. I felt better for it too. I hate my short hair currently because it&#8217;s on my neck and I hate that. But once it grows out a little more I&#8217;ll be happy. If only it would stop coming out in clumps atm. 
I&#8217;m glad you like your new hair tho! It can be hard to refind &#8220;you&#8221; after your first baby. 

Ryan is getting interested in the tv a bit now. He likes watching YouTube vids with me as well. We found a baby tv channel for him to sit an enjoy for a little while. I think they just like the lights and sounds at this age. 

Is anyone else really excited for Christmas? ODS was 3 weeks old at his first Christmas. So he just slept. But Ryan will be 7 months old and I&#8217;m so excited for him to see the tree and the lights and open his presents and stuff. 
I detest Christmas for various reasons. But I put on a brave face for ODS and now Ryan. But I am kind of excited for this one. 

Btw, what does one do with a baby a Christmas? ODS was 3 weeks and then a yr old. I have no idea how to Christmas with a real baby :rofl:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

As soon as the fall hits I get impatient for Christmas. I love it. Favourite time of year. I wouldn&#8217;t worry too much about a 7 month old, he still won&#8217;t really get it so presents and such aren&#8217;t a big deal. But you&#8217;ve got to wrap something up because your older son will be excited to help Ryan experience it :). 7 months you might do some baby snacks and a new baby toy and some Jammie&#8217;s and a book :)

We&#8217;ve got school starting, thanksgiving, and Halloween to get through before Christmas and I&#8217;m excited for all of those too!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I like winter. It&#8217;s my fav time of year. All snuggled up with blankets and the heating on and dark evenings and candles and stuff. Love it!! 
Not so much Christmas. I enjoy the day with my DH and ODS. But I don&#8217;t like the festive season. All the &#8220;home for Christmas&#8221; stuff makes me sad. 

We&#8217;re going to get Ryan a jumperoo type thingy for Christmas and then some little bits, blocks and that. Probably clothes. But deffo stuff ODS can &#8220;help&#8221; with. 

We&#8217;ve got back to school and Halloween first obvs. I&#8217;m excited for those too. This year seems to be flying by.


----------



## cheluzal

Kids are already back to school here. Guess which teacher is NOT? Ha! Don't miss it; don't want to return. 

Siler was tired but it was too close to bedtime so I wrapped him and laid him by me on the couch and he just chilled. Just sat, stared, babbled, grabbed rattle...nice and calm until time for bath. I love it.

Of course he was the only kid who cried and had a blowout (in my hand :nope:) at story time at the library today...

So I'm only washing bottles at night now. My hands are so dry and a little cut from the motion of the scrub brush. I dislike it so.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel what diapers are you using? Have you tried others? Summer has never pooped out of her diaper even once! Also you can totally go up a size if he&#8217;s blowing out.


----------



## cheluzal

We've only had 3 blowouts. I'm a fan of Luvs. I think they hold better but hubs opened a pack of Pampers we're using. Size 1 but I do think after this pack is done, we're going to try size 2.

In related news: anyone annoyed how wipes don't come out one at a time? Every single frikkin brand we've tried, in their holder or in a warmer...they always pull several! Hard to do with one hand, too. Annoys me. I think Babyganics is the best but still. Arg.


----------



## yazzy

I'm just about squishing Thea in size 3 pampers lol! She is such a chunk, not 3 months until next week (12 weeks) and she is filling out 3-6 month clothes. I think I need to be eating more though, I got ill this week with a bad throat infection and my sister worked out that I'm not actually eating as much as I should considering I'm feeding and chasing 2 other kids around....so now I am trying to get more food in!!

School is back in 2 weeks here, I'm looking forward to taking Thea to some groups so we get a bit of one on one time. She is such a sweet little girl.


----------



## mrsstrezy

I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s been so long since I checked in!! Life has definitely been crazy with a toddler and baby!! Willa is a super smiley baby and everyone loves her. Doesn&#8217;t have a solid nap schedule yet; but lately her bedtime seems to be 9pm. When is everyone else&#8217;s LO&#8217;s going to bed? I&#8217;m trying to cherish every moment but I do look forward to the time when she has an early bedtime(like 7). I need some time to myself in the evenings to recharge. Overall Willa has been easier than my son was, but she&#8217;s been giving me a hard time the past week with BF&#8217;ing. She&#8217;s all of a sudden decided she wants constant motion while nursing. So she either wants me to be in her rocking chair in the nursery or standing up and swaying back and forth!! Makes going out in public a challenge. One of the reasons I breastfeed is because it&#8217;s supposed to be easier in public, grrr. Anyone else ever experience this? She doesn&#8217;t always do it; seems like her evening feedings are better and when she wakes during the night she allows me to just sit still.


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> When is everyone elses LOs going to bed? Im trying to cherish every moment but I do look forward to the time when she has an early bedtime(like 7). I need some time to myself in the evenings to recharge.

My husbands takes Siler up between 9 and 9:30 and he's usually out by 10 or a smidge after, depending on his tired level. He sleeps until after 7 most mornings with no night feedings. We'll slowly pull it up (it was 11) but we get an hour to ourselves so it's not bad.


----------



## yazzy

Mrsstrezy...Thea goes up to bed when I go. Generally around 10pm, she then has a fresh nappy, I lay down and feed her and then she goes off to sleep. Usually she wakes around 2am and sometimes one other time in the night for a feed or just has the one feed a night. My other 2 were up hourly or every 2 hours for months and months so this is a dream!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mrsstrezy my LO only likes to nurse at home in our shared bed!! I was doing the &#8220;shell nurse if she&#8217;s hungry enough&#8221; thing when we had some busy days but that did not work. She ended up with Uric acid crystals in her diaper! So now I need to make sure we&#8217;re not out for more than about 2.5 hours so she doesn&#8217;t get too hungry. I&#8217;ll be glad to get into fall here. For summer we are at the parks almost all day!

I&#8217;m going to try and start bedtime routine here to get a bit of an earlier bedtime for her. She&#8217;s noramlly 9:30-10 bedtime but that&#8217;s a bit late for me and DH!


----------



## cheluzal

Siler didn't' nap well yesterday and only got fussy at night. We took him up at 8 and he was asleep by 9. Slept 10 ours through!

He actually wakes me earlier (5am) with his wiggling, moving. He doesn't wake or cry but flicks his feet until he's scooched to the bottom of the bassinet and his feet hit it. I know he's starting to wake and probably wants to stretch.

He loves to stretch after awhile but we'll have to put mitts on his hands before bed because once they come out of his sleep suit he will scratch himself like a mofo.


----------



## cheluzal

"SCRATCH" that, rofl. After being woken to his kicks and flicks at 4:45, then 5:30, I unzipped his hands and put a mitt on the head scratcher hand. He ended up waking sooner and now has new cheek scratches.

I just realize I have a thrasher, especially in the earlier hours, but he's still asleep and his hands are now staying zipped. I wonder if I need to practice crib earlier than I thought because I can't keep being woken every hour in the morning...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Chel they grow out of bassinet really quickly I find. We did it with our first but never again. When they move they get woken up by the sides imo. Can you setup the crib in your room?

I am a crazy person when it comes to nail clipping. We don&#8217;t do scratch mitts or swaddle and she sucks her thumb so I make sure they&#8217;re nice and short and then she doesn&#8217;t actually hurt herself when rubbing her hands all over her face. She&#8217;s definitely had a few scratches when I&#8217;ve forgotten to clip! I bite them for the first few weeks but now her nails are big enough for the baby clippers :)


----------



## cheluzal

Gosh there is no room for a crib in the bedroom, lol. He's still got some time yet so I took my husband's advice and when I heard him move, didn't look or get up...just rolled over and went back to sleep. It worked! I woke when hubs got up at 715 and Siler was lying there, eyes open, just cooing away and waiting. Slept 9 hours through.

I try to clip nails but he's a strong one. It has to happen when he's asleep but we usually swaddle for naps so I try to file them as often as possible. 

So yesterday I pumped and the bottle was pink. Gross. There was a clot on the bottom, nasty black clots in flanges, and I pulled a 3 inch bloody one out the nipple. *barf* I dumped that milk but Siler had brown spitup and darker poop this morning, probably from some earlier drops. I didn't even know I had an issue with that nipple. Pumping hurt worse than ever, but all white afterwards. Not sure I will make it 6 months...making it to month 4 is now my goal. Baby steps...


----------



## mrsstrezy

Cheluzal-regarding your comment on the wipes: are you familiar with Young Living essential oils? They now make baby products and they have some of the BEST wipes, although expensive. One of the first things I noticed was each wipe comes out individually, which is AWESOME. And they smell absolutely amazing, like a blend of lavender and other essential oils. Regarding your boob; I would definitely get that checked out! I had mastitis a couple months ago and what you're describing sounds like it could either be mastitis or an abscess.

Reiko-how frustrating that Summer will only nurse in your bed!! that would drive me batty; makes it difficult to go out and do things if you have other children. Willa seems to have improved the past couple days. I think she was going through one of those "wonder weeks" this past week and it was messing her all up. She wasn't napping well and really fussy with feeding. I was about ready to stop scheduling playdates for my son because she was being so difficult. These babies know how to keep us on our toes!

Sounds like all our babies have been going to bed at a similar time. I'm sure the time will gradually get earlier as she gets older. I'll just try to keep being consistent with her naps and it will all work out!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Eek Chel I would deffo get that checked!!

Today I switched out of my stretchy wrap to my linens ring sling for the first time and she was rubbing her face all over my boob... I have a strong sense that she&#8217;d like to nurse in that position. Something about sitting on my lap or cradle hold she just won&#8217;t do it. But I think upright might be more her style. 

Anyone got a thumb sucker? She&#8217;s firmly rejected the paci now and only sucks her thumb... hoping she just grows out of that one before she&#8217;s one and I don&#8217;t have a 10 year old thumb sucker!!


----------



## ricschick

I have a thumb sucker too its soooo cute!!! 2 of my other children were thumb suckers and they grew out if it by themselves. 
Chel get that checked out! That sounds nasty! 
Billie sleeps well she goes to bed at 9pm and sleeps a good 11 hours!! But Im going to leave it as once the clocks go back she will be going up at 8pm instead! 
The johnsons wipes come out one at a time they do a pack which is designed to do that. 
Hows everyones weightloss going? Im currently 6lb lighter than my pre pregnancy weight but Ive at least another stone to go. 
Anyone else get paranoid about being pregnant again??


----------



## cheluzal

I've pumped all white since then. I'll see how it goes before I call the doc. Think I definitely pulled that icky clog out! At least I wasn't BF and baby ate it!

I'll research the new wipes, thanks.

Ew, time change! I didn't even think about it. That will mess up things. I hate that and wish they'd nix it. Siler slept 10-730 and only because we woke him. If hubs doesn't feed him while I pump before he leaves for work I'm screwed, and I'm too engorged in the mornings. So 730 is his awake time, whether he likes it or not. I didn't get woken by his noises.

Pregnant? That requires sex. This weekend is when I conceived--and the last time we had intercourse. It ain't happening until he's firing blanks.

I've only lost 2 more pounds after the initial drop. Can't get too low....not stressing until after I wean. I'm feeling crampy, like my period is trying to start, which means I might have ovulated. I did feel ovary twinge a bit ago.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Willa isn't a thumb sucker, but is definitely a hand sucker! It's pretty precious actually.

ricschick-yes!! I am soooooo paranoid about getting pregnant again; like terrified. I already almost had a whoopsie with my husband. I had a glass of wine and totally forgot about protection!! Thankfully he was like "hey!!" and reminded me before things got too crazy;-)

I hope she nurses in the sling for you Reiko! That would help make things easier.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh gosh my SIL just announced she&#8217;s prwgnant and I want another one now. Yikes. We use condoms though so we shouldn&#8217;t have any accidents and I&#8217;ve never been able to get pregnant while breastfeeding. I&#8217;ve had to wean both times. Right before I weaned my first I did get pregnant but lost that pregnancy... anywho here I am planning for a fourth lord help me!

I&#8217;m still up 8 lbs from pre pregnancy weight but as I&#8217;m typing this I&#8217;m eating out of a tub of cashew milk &#8220;ice cream&#8221; and I haven&#8217;t exercised more than one time... so I think I could drop those pounds if I put some effort in. I think September will be a sugar cleanse for me and starting to exercise again. It&#8217;s my belly that&#8217;s frustrating me. I&#8217;ve never had a mummy tummy before but apparently number 3 did t to me!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies,

I'm happy to see we have a little more activity here, these days. I guess everyone's over the initial sleep-deprivation and adjusting to having baby home and we're ready to socialize again. 

Chel, that breastmilk situation sounds freaky, but I'm glad you seem okay now. Did you have soreness or redness before then? I am always worried about developing mastitis, but so far, any time I've had a sore spot, it worked itself out with the next pumping or nursing session, so no infection/blood for me. I hope you weren't in too much pain! Also, I don't know if you have Food Lion stores in FL, but one of the generic brands they sell, Home 360, has great wipes that are nice and thick and soft, but dispense one at a time as long as you don't overfill their dispenser (I did that once and they came out in tiny shreds then about 4 at a time before I got the right amount :blush:). I think that brand is sold other places, as it's not Food Lion's brand, so maybe they have it where you are. The packages are super cheap, which I like. Also, I HATE washing bottles. I finally gave up and put them in the dishwasher on the gentler cycle so they still get cleaned and sanitized but don't end up getting shot all over the inside of the washer (and turned upside down with filthy water left over). 

yazzy, I had to laugh at your description of your daughter's clothing size and diapers. Over here, we're 4 months and M is still in newborn clothes and diapers. It feels like we're gonna be there forever, which is especially funny since I thought I'd have a big "diabetes baby" and might not even need newborn clothes or diapers at all! :haha: It's just so funny how all our babies are different and I love it!

Re: bedtime... we don't really have one for M yet. She still naps in the evening and then we feed her when DW comes home and we all go up to bed around 12:30. But M sleeps through to at least 6 am most nights, after that, so it's a nice chunk of uninterrupted sleep for me. I often nap with her in the evening, so I guess that counts as part of the night, it's just that we're still downstairs. I guess we should start trying to have some kind of routine to move her toward something more "normal" but for now, this works for our little family.

Re: diapers... we are in weird limbo between sizes. M can't really wear the Pampers newborns anymore, but the size 1s leak like crazy, so must be too big (plus they cover practically to her armpits). Right now, we have Huggies newborns because they stretch differently around the legs and still fit her. But at 9lbs 9oz, she doesn't have much room left in the newborn diapers and the size 1s really aren't going to fit her in just a few ounces (she's 23.5 inches long, so super skinny still). Has anyone dealt with this before? Any suggestions?

Re: weightloss... Way to go, ladies! It is hard to lose weight any time, but after baby can be so stressful. I was so sick during pregnancy that I didn't gain except 4 lbs, which ended up being my baby's weight. So I lost 25 lbs when I gave birth from my pre-pregnancy weight. However, once the PPD abated, I've started gaining weight again. Since I had a bunch to lose before I even got pregnant, I'm trying to stop the weight gain. It's hard because with BF, I'm hungry all.the.time and my PPD meds make me crave carbohydrates, which are terrible for causing weight gain. I need to get my behind up and exercising. It's cooler today so I might take M for a walk this evening, if it doesn't rain.

AFM - we had M's 4 month checkup on Monday. She's doing well and even meeting her developmental milestones despite her adjusted age being 6 weeks less. Shots were brutal... or I should say the after effects were brutal. Two days of a fussy, unsettled baby, even with regular tylenol dosing. She's finally back to her happy self (see photo), but it was hard on the mommies. Our cats also got upset and seemed to glare at us, wondering what we had done to make her cry. They tried to comfort her, but she was just too upset and uncomfortable to appreciate it. :nope:

Breastfeeding is going better - no more meltdowns prior to latching (yay!), but still needing a nipple shield and lots of patience. We found out she has to have her tongue-tie released surgically (it is tied anterior and posterior) so we have that set for Sept 5. She also has all kinds of muscle tightness in her lips, cheeks, and neck, so she has to go to physical and occupational therapy twice a month to address that. I'm hoping that with all of this, she will be more comfortable and have a better chance at continuing to breastfeed going forward. The good news is, she is gaining weight steadily and has jumped up to the 7th percentile (from 3rd), so despite her difficulties, she is eating well from the bottle.:shrug: We have to do massage "exercises" on her lips and cheeks at least 3 times per day, which she hates. It's not very motivating to us, so we are struggling to get these done. DW has taken the strategy of doing them when M is already crying, but we're not sure if that makes it worse on the baby or not.

Other than that, we're doing well. DW and I are still sharing one car and working opposite schedules so that we don't have to pay for childcare. My mom comes in a couple of days a week so DW can get things done and/or catch up on sleep. It seems to be working for us, so I'm glad. I was worried it would get old very fast, but both DW and I love spending time with M, so it makes it all worth it. :cloud9:

Holy cow! This post got really long. I need to try to post more often. I lurk almost every day, but don't always have time to post. Then when I do, it's an epistle!
 



Attached Files:







20180819_191612_2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wicky78

Reiko_ctu said:


> I am a crazy person when it comes to nail clipping. We dont do scratch mitts or swaddle and she sucks her thumb so I make sure theyre nice and short and then she doesnt actually hurt herself when rubbing her hands all over her face. Shes definitely had a few scratches when Ive forgotten to clip! I bite them for the first few weeks but now her nails are big enough for the baby clippers :)

Me too on the nail clipping. I find it much easier than the mitts. M likes to dig her fingers into her eyelids and pull the bottom lid down, so I am really careful about keeping those nails short! We only use the mitt covers on PJs to keep her hands warm overnight.


----------



## Wicky78

mrsstrezy said:


> Willa isn't a thumb sucker, but is definitely a hand sucker! It's pretty precious actually.

M is a hand sucker, too! She keeps her thumb inside her fist and sucks either on her knuckles or her open fingers. It is really cute! She sometimes gets fussy at night if we put the mitts on her before she is "done" with her hand sucking :baby:


----------



## Wicky78

ricschick said:


> Anyone else get paranoid about being pregnant again??

I would be, except being in a same-sex relationship, we have to jump through hoops with planning to get pregnant. I'm relieved since I would need to do something pretty fail-proof due to my medical issues now and doctors' recommendation that we not do this pregnancy thing ever again. 

But I am sad about not having another baby and am starting to think about how feasible it would be to adopt or foster, once M gets a little older. I don't know that we'd actually do it, but it helps me to have some hope that M won't be my only baby/child. But just in case, I'm trying to savor every moment (remind me of that when she becomes a threenager! :haha:)


----------



## yazzy

Ahhh Wicky, Thea also sucks her hand with her thumb tucked into her fist, they are so cute.
She sounds like such a dinky baby, but doing well! My son had a posterior tongue tie and he had it snipped at 5 weeks. He had to re learn how to latch etc but then fed really well.
Oh I'm still laughing how different these babies are, honestly Thea is nearly out of 3-6 month clothes and she was only 3 months this week. She is certainly feeding well and I'm trying to up my food intake because the weight has dropped off and I think I need to stop losing it. Plus I want to stay healthy running around after all of the kids. I get hungry just thinking about food!


----------



## cheluzal

BOOB: I never had any redness or feelings of stuff. I had a clog in the other one last month and it took me 2 weeks to get rid of it. The breast was very red, but I've never had a fever or aches. The right boob, the bloody one, has always been sore and tender since I started. I'm just going to make it until 4 months, then set another small goal, and see how far I get.

BOTTLES: I was washing them all day long, and my pointer finger and thumb started cracking. Now I lay them all on a mat and do it at the end of the night. I have enough bottles to make it through the day. I also have about 6 containers just to hold the pumped milk. I also put my pumping stuff back in the 'fridge and just wash them once at night.

WEIGHT: Still 25 extra pounds over here. Having been 5'8" and no more than 130 your entire adult life...this is...hard to deal with. Nothing fits. The stomach bothered me more, but now the big boobs are messing up everything. I didn't realize how thick my arms were until I saw a picture. Just going to worry about it after I wean. I heard some people lose more then.

PREGNANCY: Ha! This weekend is the 1-year anniversary of Siler's conception. And the 1-year anniversary of our last sexual encounter. Until he's snipped, it's handies and whatnot....thank God for a patient, loving man who understands.


----------



## cheluzal

Been almost a week of silence...how is everyone?

My OB doesn't think my boob is infected but I have to get an ultrasound and mammogram just to check internally. Boo. A mamm with sore, swollen boobs? Uncool.


----------



## ricschick

Oh no cheluzal that does not sound good!! 

Everything is good here just trying to get back to normality as kids are back st school today and tomorrow! Weve had a lovely summer at the caravan and now its bsck to school runs and packed lunch lol. 
Billie is as gorgeous as ever I just love her so much she melts my heart! Shes so smiley and lovely even tho shes cutting a tooth!!! Shes fully in 3-6m clothes now too. I need to get her weighed! 

Hows everyone else? X


----------



## cheluzal

Everyone's gone AWOL, lol! I check daily.

We're cool here. Siler is adorable as ever (4 months tomorrow!).
He's dropped his last nap of the day so we moved his bedtime up and he's sleeping 9-11 hours straight through the night!

He rubs his cheek all night and it's red and eczema looking. Trying several creams. On Eucerin now. We shall see....doc said he will outgrow it.

I think I talked my husband into letting me take the entire school year off and return next August, not in January!


----------



## yazzy

Chel...we are still here! Been busy with the start of school and nursery again. Plus I'm self employed so getting back into working again.
Have you tried Organic coconut oil for Siler's cheeks? I think it's amazing stuff and always use it. When you first put it on, it makes the skin redder in colour but use it a few times through the day and it clears up dry/sore/eczema skin.

Thea is doing great, 3 1/2 months now. She is just such a happy baby, always smiling and giggling and loves people singing to her. She spends a little time in her bouncy chair and in her rubber ring thing but generally she just likes being cuddled. I'm finding I have to keep her on Infacol as she struggles with trapped wind otherwise and gets really unsettled.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just hit 4 months a few days ago here... and right under a storm cloud on the wonder week&#8217;s app if anyone uses that. All the sudden she&#8217;s really struggling to stay asleep for naps longer than 45 mins and for bedtime it&#8217;s sooo hard to get her to fall asleep. She cries when I rock her, she won&#8217;t fall asleep while nursing, and so I&#8217;m stuck walking around with her in the carrier and she&#8217;s often fussy then anyways. I just want her to be asleep by 8 so I can workout, have a shower, a snack, and read for a bit before bed but she&#8217;s fighting sleep until like 10! And DH is only helping for like half an hour so I can workout. Other than that I&#8217;m in charge all day and all night!!


----------



## yazzy

Ah the 4 month sleep regression! I'm not looking forward to that. It never made any difference with my other 2 as they would be feeding every 2 hours at night anyway but Thea sleeps pretty well so it's going to be hard!
Was up literally all night last night, my husband has had a sore throat and cold, my little boy got it a couple days ago and Thea has been unsettled and snuffly all night argh!


----------



## cheluzal

We're already praying against the 4 month regression and "wonder week leap 4" in this household. He pops up after going to bed but we're able to soothe him right back in 5 minutes. I have noticed the naps shortening but nothing too crazy. We hope moving his bedtime up by hours (went from 11 to 8 very quickly) can mitigate some of it! I did read it was more a progression/schedule change than regression.

Other than that, he's smiling at everyone and getting some very high-pitched squeals when daddy munches his belly.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Do any EBF mamas pump and give bottles? I have to leave LO for the evening tonight and am leaving a bottle for her. Wondering how many ounces she&#8217;d eat. I know FF babies generally drink more ounces at this point so wondering about Breastfed babies.


----------



## yazzy

Reiko sorry probably too late to reply now but 4 oz should be fine. I looked into this as I wanted to express so my OH could help if I needed to pop out or even if I was upstairs putting the kids to bed. However Thea would not take a bottle at all! I will try again just in case but I think she just wants to go everywhere with me lol.


----------



## cheluzal

Siler eats 6oz at a time. I've been EP since the start and have watched him cry for more as he slowly increased half an ounce at a time. We just upped it right before he turned 4 months. 

I would leave 5, just in case. I'd rather leave too much than never enough since he pushes the nipple out or just chews it casually when he's full.

When we go out, I always bring a full 9oz bottle just in case we get out longer/later than imagined.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bahaha what a waste of pumped milk. My sister said she screamed her head off and got milk everywhere. No way was she taking that bottle XD

Looks like I won&#8217;t be going anywhere without her for a few more months!


----------



## cheluzal

Uh oh...which bottle did you use?

I've gone through tons, in an effort to find one that actually might reduce the spitup (none do, btw-we're resigned to being wet, stinky, and sticky for a few more months, lol).


We started Siler in his crib Monday night and he's sleeping 10-10.5 hours straight through! Dude kicks and wiggles so much he does a 180 and ends up completely opposite by morning, lol!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hi ladies! 

It&#8217;s been ages since I was here. Sorry. I keep meaning to check it, but then life happens. 

We&#8217;ve had the 4 month sleep regression where we went back to waking in the night and stuff. But hopefully we&#8217;re coming out the other side now. Ry gets up between 5 and 6 ish but then he will go back to bed. 

I also have a hand chewer over here. I don&#8217;t let him suck his thumb though. It took me til I was 7 to stop sucking mine so I don&#8217;t want him to even start haha

We&#8217;ve starting putting Ryan to bed on his own now. Only done 3 nights so far, but it seems to be working well. He settles better, sleeps better. He&#8217;s still in his Moses basket in our room, but he goes to bed between 6-7 and we go about 10. 

Ry has learnt to squeal now. It&#8217;s so cute. I love it. I love listen to him chat to himself as well. He still hasn&#8217;t got the hang of rolling over. He hates tummy time. But I&#8217;ve ordered some foam floor mats to put down. Hoping that will help him hate it less. And minimise head bumps ahah. 

How are all you lovely ladies? Has anyone started thinking about Christmas? What are you planning to get your little ones?


----------



## cheluzal

Siler is still sleeping 7:30/8 to 6-7 in his crib. He did a near 360 last night! I have been in the nursery bed but need to move to mine, because he's waking me all night with his kicking and feet slamming.

I've also made the decision to not return to work in January but in August (next school year). I was waffling and trying to convince hubs (we have it in savings without severely depleting it). I just feel too strongly about it, and read a story of daycare abuse, cried, and finalized it in my heart. I do have a lady from church who has a home one we will look at, but still...

Christmas? Haven't though that far, rofl. Probably not much, since every penny is crucial now.

Love the squeals and talking they are doing. Siler likes tummy time but doesn't roll and I'm okay with it. He'd rather be standing anyway. 

I have never wanted colder weather in all my life...until this year. FL summer needs to go so we can hit the park!


----------



## ricschick

Thats lovely cheluzal that you can take that extra time off!! 
Glad to hear most babies are sleeping well!! I dont really follow the leap thing as Ive never even heard of it lol I just take each day as it comes. 
Billie is a very happy baby shes always smiling and chattering away lol I had her weighed today and she is 15lb 13 oz. and still on the 75th percentile so thats all great!! She still doesnt roll over either but Im not worried they all do these things in their own time. 
Not thought a lot about Christmas but will get to planning soon, we will get her a stocking from Father Christmas and probably just a couple of toys from us. Cant believe how fast this year has gone!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone, Sorry it's been such a long time since I updated. 

We had M's tongue tie revision surgery on 9/5 and she did great. She didn't like being swaddled and screamed through the whole thing, but they were able to get everything done that needed to be done. She had a check up last Wednesday and everything is healing just fine. Yay! OT is going well - she is starting to do more of the things she needs to for her age, as she was a little behind. She starts PT next week for additional support. All these exercises are so much to keep track of! 

DW and M are both home sick today. M isn't really showing major symptoms other than sounding stuffier than usual, but she has been super fussy when awake and then sleeps like a log at weird times. DW is so miserable after a full day of that yesterday and then M woke up at like 1 am and was awake until just after 4 this morning. Thankfully, they were both sleeping when I left for work, so I hope DW can get some rest and feel better soon. I'm crossing my fingers that I don't catch it!!!

I almost forgot - M finally latched on and BFed without the nipple shield for the first time last week. I had kind of given up hope, due to her age, but we are still making progress! Milk supply is still an issue, but I love being able to BF the little bit that I can.


----------



## Wicky78

ricschick said:


> Billie is a very happy baby shes always smiling and chattering away lol I had her weighed today and she is 15lb 13 oz. and still on the 75th percentile so thats all great!! She still doesnt roll over either but Im not worried they all do these things in their own time.

Aww, sounds so cute! She is growing so fast - as are all our babies. M is rolling over, but she doesn't do other things, like grab/reach for toys. I'm hoping the PT and OT will help with that, as the pediatrician was concerned we are missing too many of the developmental milestones. I personally am not so worried because the milestones are for term babies and they aren't adjusting the dates by 6 weeks for my preemie girl. I noticed that the things she wasn't doing at 4 months she is beginning to do now, for the most part, at 5 months. Like you, I'm sure the babies are fine, just working on their own little schedules (as usual!).


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wicket they should totally adjust milestones for your preemie. I&#8217;m sure she&#8217;s right on track with her adjusted dates!

Summer rolls from back to tummy non stop but I think any time she&#8217;s rolled tummy to back it&#8217;s been an accident. She sleeps on her tummy now. Rolls onto it and then sucks her thumb to fall asleep. She has just started being interested in standing up, when you hold her on your lap. And she is getting very good at grabbing and holding toys although a lot of time still drops them after 30 seconds or so. She&#8217;s likes the exersaucer and is happy in the jumper but mostly just spins around as she hasn&#8217;t caught onto jumping yet!

Thank goodness she moved her bedtime up, now she&#8217;s sleeping between 7-8 so I have some time in the evening. 

However we are all full of cold here and between 3 children I haven&#8217;t slept well in days! So I&#8217;m not sure how I&#8217;ll kick this cold without some decent rest :/


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> Siler is still sleeping 7:30/8 to 6-7 in his crib. He did a near 360 last night! I have been in the nursery bed but need to move to mine, because he's waking me all night with his kicking and feet slamming.
> 
> I've also made the decision to not return to work in January but in August (next school year). I was waffling and trying to convince hubs (we have it in savings without severely depleting it). I just feel too strongly about it, and read a story of daycare abuse, cried, and finalized it in my heart. I do have a lady from church who has a home one we will look at, but still...
> 
> Christmas? Haven't though that far, rofl. Probably not much, since every penny is crucial now.
> 
> Love the squeals and talking they are doing. Siler likes tummy time but doesn't roll and I'm okay with it. He'd rather be standing anyway.
> 
> I have never wanted colder weather in all my life...until this year. FL summer needs to go so we can hit the park!

Chel, M does the same thing with kicking and turning around in the co-sleeper! It is really funny. If I put her in a 2-piece pajama set, she usually kicks off the pants. Does Siler do that, too?

I am so happy for you that you can take off a whole year (and tbh, a little envious :haha:). And glad you convinced DH to go along with this excellent plan!

Like you, I'm really ready for cooler weather so I can take M out for walks and to the park. I think she needs the fresh air and exposure, but don't want her getting overheated or sunburnt. Do you have parks near you? I have to find somewhere I can take her. Otherwise it's just walking in my neighborhood, which doesn't have sidewalks, so it makes me nervous!


----------



## Wicky78

Reiko_ctu said:


> Wicket they should totally adjust milestones for your preemie. Im sure shes right on track with her adjusted dates!
> 
> Summer rolls from back to tummy non stop but I think any time shes rolled tummy to back its been an accident. She sleeps on her tummy now. Rolls onto it and then sucks her thumb to fall asleep. She has just started being interested in standing up, when you hold her on your lap. And she is getting very good at grabbing and holding toys although a lot of time still drops them after 30 seconds or so. Shes likes the exersaucer and is happy in the jumper but mostly just spins around as she hasnt caught onto jumping yet!
> 
> Thank goodness she moved her bedtime up, now shes sleeping between 7-8 so I have some time in the evening.
> 
> However we are all full of cold here and between 3 children I havent slept well in days! So Im not sure how Ill kick this cold without some decent rest :/

Reiko, I agree about adjusting the milestones! 

I had to laugh because M rolls from tummy to back regularly, but any time she rolls from back to tummy, I think it's been an accident LOL. I guess we have little opposites. Funny how each child is on her own trajectory. This is why I don't get too upset about milestones - they are averages, not set dates!

So sorry about your cold. I hope you can get some rest and feel better soon!


----------



## Wicky78

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Ry has learnt to squeal now. Its so cute. I love it. I love listen to him chat to himself as well. He still hasnt got the hang of rolling over. He hates tummy time. But Ive ordered some foam floor mats to put down. Hoping that will help him hate it less. And minimise head bumps ahah.
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies? Has anyone started thinking about Christmas? What are you planning to get your little ones?

Squeals are sooooo cute! M does a lot of sing-songy "talking" but no squeals yet. I can't wait! We just got fairly consistent gigles in the last week or so :cloud9:

Christmas seems so far off to me LOL I guess I really should start thinking about it, though, because with the baby, everyone wants to see us at the holidays. I really want to have Christmas morning at our house with just our little family of 3, but the extended family is so weird about it. I knew this would happen and had tried to set a new precedent by insisting on Christmas day with just DW for the last three years and they STILL complain. Seriously? Anyway, your comment about Christmas helped jog me into starting to lay the foundation (AGAIN) this year for Christmas morning with just the three of us at our house. Gift-wise, we probably won't do a lot, maybe a few toys or some music (nursery rhymes, maybe?).


----------



## Wicky78

yazzy said:


> Ah the 4 month sleep regression! I'm not looking forward to that. It never made any difference with my other 2 as they would be feeding every 2 hours at night anyway but Thea sleeps pretty well so it's going to be hard!
> Was up literally all night last night, my husband has had a sore throat and cold, my little boy got it a couple days ago and Thea has been unsettled and snuffly all night argh!

Colds suck. For everyone. I hope you and the family are feeling better by now! What do you do for a baby that has a cold? I'm assuming you can give Tylenol if there's a fever but are there any other infant medicines allowed for stuffiness? I'm just gearing up for M to be more snuffly and miserable tonight than she was last night - poor thing!


----------



## yazzy

Wicky there isn't a lot you can give them. We have an aspirator thing which you can get the snot out of their nose but that's all really. We are all better now though!

I wouldn't worry too much about milestones as every baby is so different. My oldest daughter never rolled but my son was rolling everywhere at 3 months lol. 

Thea has made squealy noises for a while now and is super chatty, and so loud, I love it! She grabs and holds toys and loves to be stood up. She only rolls on her side and tries hard to get on her front but can't yet. She will be 4 months on Friday!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Summer sounds very quiet compared to your babies!! She&#8217;s not a squeaker at all, and only talks right before bedtime. She&#8217;s not very talkative!! But she&#8217;s got 2 older sisters who talk enough for her XD


----------



## cheluzal

Wicky78 said:


> Chel, M does the same thing with kicking and turning around in the co-sleeper! It is really funny. If I put her in a 2-piece pajama set, she usually kicks off the pants. Does Siler do that, too?
> 
> I am so happy for you that you can take off a whole year (and tbh, a little envious :haha:). And glad you convinced DH to go along with this excellent plan!
> 
> Like you, I'm really ready for cooler weather so I can take M out for walks and to the park. I think she needs the fresh air and exposure, but don't want her getting overheated or sunburnt. Do you have parks near you? I have to find somewhere I can take her. Otherwise it's just walking in my neighborhood, which doesn't have sidewalks, so it makes me nervous!

His pants stay on because we have him in the Love to Dream swaddle. He needs to swaddle. Leap or not, his night sleep went to crap the last few nights, up all.night.long. I was a crying zombie yesterday after being spoiled with 10 straight hours for almost a month! 

So last night it was back in the velcro SwaddleMe Original with hands in and tight and he slept 8:20 - 4:45 before waking. I fed him and he's back sleeping while I pump at 6am, lol. I can deal with this a bit but I want my better sleeper back! Thank goodness he's not rolling. He can't handle his hands out yet.

There's a zillion parks but it's over 90 degrees, then add FL humidity. Yuck. Plus I had skin cancer 1.5 years ago and my grandad died of it (dad's side) and great-grandad died of it (mom's side). Combined with Siler's righteously pale skin, he has no chance...lol...so I take none with him.

Yeah, hubs and I are cheap SOB's and psycho savers so our savings is pretty healthy. We have our bills payable on one income (no cable, phones paid for, my 15 y/o car) so it's just the benefits from my job we'd pay for, which are just under $800/month.


----------



## yazzy

Thea has had her last set of baby injections today. I also got her weighed and at 18 weeks she is 16lb 9oz!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That&#8217;s big!! Just 14lb 1oz here. 67cm long though, Dr said that was very tall for 4 months!


----------



## cheluzal

16 pounds even at 20 weeks 
25.5 inches tall (64.8 cm)


----------



## Wicky78

M hasn't been weighed in a couple of weeks, but on Sept 5, at 1 day shy of 20 weeks, she was 10 lb 2 oz and 24.5 in. Still not on the weight chart for her age, but finally on it for height. If you use the preemie chart, she's 7th percentile for weight (up from 3rd) and 80th percentile for height (up from 50th). My little peanut is still in newborn clothes with some 0-3 month clothes at 5 months. I cannot get over how much she has grown and yet how tiny she still is! She is definitely filling out and looking like a "normal" baby instead of a twig. She is very happy much of the time and loves to "read" with grandma and "talk" up a storm. We are just smitten with her!!
 



Attached Files:







019CC8C7F6F6000091600002-attachment-2-2018092395230737.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









069CC8B7C22600003A500002-attachment-2-2018092395230123.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yazzy

I think Thea is just a chunk lol! I'm not sure on length as they don't measure that very often here, she is however nearly into 6-9 month clothes. My little boy was 17lb 3oz at the same age, my oldest was a bit smaller but she was tiny born. I think I just have chunky kids that turn into bean poles as they get older ha ha!


----------



## cheluzal

We're meeting a new pediatrician today. I mentioned earlier that ours died unexpectedly, and he was private practice. It's hard finding good ones who will listen to parents and not just regurgitate med school without seeing the whole child as an individual human...crossing fingers we like her.

Any 4 month sleep regression? Siler had 2 nasty nights but he's back to 9ish straight hours. He usually wakes me several times a night with kicking, but he didn't last night!


----------



## cheluzal

Because I'm nursing, the diagnostic place didn't do the mammogram (yay!) and the ultrasound showed what my doctor thought: papillomas, benign tumors that need removing.

I've had a fibroidadenoma removed from this same boob years ago so I will go to the same doctor. They made me go talk to her (waiting for appointment) but I refuse to do surgery and jeopardize my supply right now. Yes, they need out and biopsied just to make sure, but I feel comfortable waiting at least 4 more months to get as much milk as possible. 

I'm barely keeping up now (supplement 1 bottle a day), and doing the surgery and recovery would kill the milk in that one.


----------



## Wicky78

Chel, I'm so glad they were able to see what they needed without doing a mammo. I'm relieved to hear that it's benign - as I'm sure you are! I know what you mean about not wanting to do anything to interfere with the milk supply. Sending good vibes your way! :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> We're meeting a new pediatrician today. I mentioned earlier that ours died unexpectedly, and he was private practice. It's hard finding good ones who will listen to parents and not just regurgitate med school without seeing the whole child as an individual human...crossing fingers we like her.
> 
> Any 4 month sleep regression? Siler had 2 nasty nights but he's back to 9ish straight hours. He usually wakes me several times a night with kicking, but he didn't last night!

I hope the new pediatrician is great and you like her well enough to not have to keep looking for a pediatrician. We got lucky with ours - it's a group practice but you can pick one person you see each time and the first time we went, we got someone we love and continue to see.

Sleep regression is definitely happening at our house. We had a couple of weeks of no daytime naps to speak of (!!!!) and serious crying/fussing throughout the night off and on over about 2 weeks. We just ended up pulling her into the bed with us and she slept so much better. Now we're working on getting her back into her co-sleeper. Last night was the first night in a couple of weeks that she went in the co-sleeper without fussing AND slept all the way through the night. So I think we're getting back to the good sleeper we had in July-August! Mommy needs a nap... :sleep:


----------



## ricschick

Chew glad all was fine with ya boobies!! 
Wicky what a pretty baby !! Beautiful 
Billie has been a little fussy the last few days but nothing too bad! She’s rapidly growing out of her 3-6m clothes and will be in 6-9m in no time! The time is going so quickly!!! 

How does everyone like the new lay out?? I’m not sure if I like it?? ‍♀️


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh it’s weirding me out!! I think it’s probably better and more modern and technology forwards but I like the old one better, it was easier haha.


----------



## cheluzal

The new layout stinks! It's very ugly and clinical IMO.

So I see the boob doc on Thursday. The new pediatrician was great and we like her and we have our first "real" appointment Friday morning!

I'm not sure how much longer I can pump though. My nips are sooo sore. I need new flanges but my pump has NO replacement parts or other sizes! Can you believe it? Stupid insurance. I am livid. Going to see if OB can get insurance to cover another...plus I'm not drinking enough water...

So Siler busted out of the velcro swaddle 3 times Saturday night, so we went back to the Love to Dream sleep sack. He slept 8 hours but rubs the fabric across his cheek and his beautiful soft cheek we just cleared up is back red and eczema-ish...arg...so we put the silk sleeve/mitt on with velcro swaddle tonight...we shall see. I'm not looking forward to him rolling and needing hands out.

Anyone else not living in the moment? I'm a FTM but I find I'm always waiting (and a bit antsy in my soul) for some current issue (sleep, milk, cheek, etc.) to settle down before I can actually enjoy everything fully....bah!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh I am fully in the moment... from experience there's always *something* so just enjoy what you can because once they get one thing sorted it will be something new driving you mental. There is a sweet spot where they sleep amazing and are adorable and listen so well... but I can't pin down when it was and it's long gone for my older two haha. But honestly I love it. Having my oldest in school 3 days a week is wonderful, she's loving it and I love having a bit of special time with my middle while baby naps. It's a busy time but it's sweet and enjoyable!


----------



## cheluzal

I know there will always be something...that's why I'm frustrated with myself, but it's how my analytical brain has always operated. I've never had a kid to use it on before (not counting nieces you give back).

I wish he'd nap better. I pump during naps and when they're 20-30 minutes I barely have any time to myself. I just need a smidgen...or a nap myself. But he's sleeping almost 11 hours straight through the night so I guess that's the trade-off.


----------



## yazzy

Wow that's loads of sleep through the night Chel!

Thea has a few feeds in the night and loves being snuggled next to me, along with my 3 year old who comes in and needs to be wrapped around me most of the night I am always sleep deprived lol. Wouldn't have it any other way though!

When Thea naps in the day she is generally in her carrier. I'm feeling more guilty that my little boy isn't getting enough attention. Running a business and splitting my time is proving quite tough but again it is much better being able to be around for all 3 when they need me.

Swimming with my 3 year old this morning then I plan to make cakes with the oldest and middle and give them loads of quality time today. 

Thea is thriving on cuddles and attention


----------



## cheluzal

Yeah, I can't complain. I dislike waking at 5am (since his bedtime is so early) but it could be a lot worse...and we seemed to really be spared the 4 month regression. He's still swaddled though since he's not rolling yet...almost there.

We also love our new pediatrician. She's not doomsday (stop milk! he needs a helmet! put him on zantac!) but more reasonable about being a baby (dermatitis not eczema, he's a happy spitter so no meds, head looks just fine and will round out). 

Siler is average weight (56%tile) but 96%tile in height! I love it. I'm 5'8" and hubs is 6'1" so we're hoping he's a tall dude. Big head...89%...lol...


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies! It has been quiet on here for a bit so I thought I'd say hi. We're doing well. Miriam will be 6 months old on Friday and has her check up that day. I can't wait to see how much she weighs and how tall she is. We introduced solid foods for the first time this week and she seemed to enjoy the experience, though made quite the mess! I was expecting her to have a meltdown or otherwise express her displeasure at the new texture, but she was fine. I think OT has helped a lot with her sensitivity to transitions and new things. We have basically graduated from OT and just have one appointment to check on how she does with the transition to include solid foods. PT is ongoing, as she still doesn't want to turn her head to the left. However, she has made improvements and is now at or ahead of the milestones for her adjusted age and just behind in her actual age (which was to be expected). We're probably going to sign up for swim lessons beginning in November, so that will be fun. I love the water and M seems to enjoy splashing in her baths now, so I think it's a good time to start exposing her to swimming. Other than that, not much going on. Just the same routine of work, baby watching, and sleep! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Wicky78

Miriam started trying to crawl today! She wasn't really successful, so we called it a "pre-crawl" but it was the first time she looked motivated to move and acted interested in moving, too. She was able to pull herself with her hands/arms a few inches, but it was very slow going. No leg involvement yet. Anyone else seeing signs of crawling yet?

Also, I just had to vent because I think I lost a friend over a facebook post where I said that I wasn't allowing anyone who hadn't gotten their flu shot to handle M because she is in the highest risk category (baby and preemie) to have complications from the flu. Someone I considered a dear friend said something snarky about never being able to meet her and that was that. I was sad because I felt like if he had an issue, he could have told me directly instead of online, or he could have just kept it to himself -- he lives on the west coast and I live on the east coast, so it's not like we would bump into each other anytime soon. Plus, it could have been done without the snark if he absolutely felt it was necessary to post in a public forum. I can certainly respect those who decide vaccines are not for them, but I would hope others, especially my friends, would respect my decisions and my daughter's health. It was just so upsetting!


----------



## cheluzal

It's too quiet here--it's dead, lol. This was my primary board but I had to go back to my other for more posts. :)

CRAWL: Nothing here. Siler won't even roll yet but we still swaddle to get good long night sleep so I'm okay. He did bust out 3 times so I think the time is near done with the swaddle, and he rubs his face too much and wakes himself. Not looking forward to that change. At least the crazy bloody scratching stopped.
He is trying to sit up from a laying position, so he looks like he's doing ab crunches, lol.

FOOD: We tried but he is not ready to use his tongue properly. I don't think it's texture or taste, but he pushes the spoon out so we wait. 

Wicky, that is rude for someone who won't even be around the baby. We don't get flu shots here, even for baby, but that's your rules. Hopefully it's more effective than last year's measly 10%. So even though they aren't touching baby, they can carry it. I really wish our church would STOP asking us to turn and shake hands during flu season. I just refuse, no matter how mad or awkward it makes people....


----------



## Wicky78

cheluzal said:


> I really wish our church would STOP asking us to turn and shake hands during flu season. I just refuse, no matter how mad or awkward it makes people....

Yeah, I've heard it called "passing the germs" instead of "passing the peace." During flu season, that seems more accurate. I'm with you on no handshaking (especially in big groups) during that time!

Siler sounds like he's being super cute with those ab crunches! Miriam doesn't try to sit up from lying down yet, but she does arch her back a lot by digging in her feet and putting her butt in the air. It's kind of funny, but then she gets mad that she isn't in the position she wants to be, so usually results in a little fit of fussiness.

We stopped regularly swaddling awhile ago, but I sometimes go back to it to see if that helps her sleep and calm herself better. She does rub her face a lot and wake herself up, but it's usually morning time by then, so not so bad. I hope that it turns out that way for Siler when you have to stop swaddling.

I'm not 100% convinced Miriam is really ready for food, as she is more likely to stick her tongue out onto the spoon than let us put the spoon into her mouth, but the OT and our pediatrician say she's ready to be exposed now. So we try, but I have to say, she doesn't get more than a few molecules at a sitting!


----------



## cheluzal

Wicky78 said:


> Siler sounds like he's being super cute with those ab crunches! Miriam doesn't try to sit up from lying down yet, but she does arch her back a lot by digging in her feet and putting her butt in the air. It's kind of funny, but then she gets mad that she isn't in the position she wants to be, so usually results in a little fit of fussiness.
> 
> We stopped regularly swaddling awhile ago, but I sometimes go back to it to see if that helps her sleep and calm herself better. She does rub her face a lot and wake herself up, but it's usually morning time by then, so not so bad. I hope that it turns out that way for Siler when you have to stop swaddling.
> 
> I'm not 100% convinced Miriam is really ready for food, as she is more likely to stick her tongue out onto the spoon than let us put the spoon into her mouth, but the OT and our pediatrician say she's ready to be exposed now. So we try, but I have to say, she doesn't get more than a few molecules at a sitting!

It's very cute! He did the arching thing awhile, now he does abs or just pushes himself upwards with his feet. Frustrating when trying to change him and his head hits the wall. I'm okay with him not rolling, since we can swaddle and it works (he slept 11 hours straight last night!) but he did break out of the swaddle by morning. I don't know when or how long he was rubbing his face so I hope it's more just when he wakes and not all night...we shall see...I'm scared, lol.

See, our pediatrician said if they can't manage the tongue, they aren't ready. We try just the spoon daily so until he can handle that without making a face or pushing it back, we're not opening the food to waste.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi all! Haven’t updated in forever!! Can’t believe we all have 5 Month olds!! Anyone’s LO’s having sleep issues? The 4 month sleep regression seemed to only affect Willa’s naps. But now for the past week, her night sleep has been horrible and it’s basically been like having a newborn again. She’s been waking 3x per night. Also for some reason has been having poop blowouts EVERY morning around 4-5am. Trying to figure out if this is teething, a growth spurt, a mental leap?? It’s always so hard to figure these babies out.


----------



## cheluzal

mrsstrezy said:


> Hi all! Haven’t updated in forever!! Can’t believe we all have 5 Month olds!! Anyone’s LO’s having sleep issues? The 4 month sleep regression seemed to only affect Willa’s naps. But now for the past week, her night sleep has been horrible and it’s basically been like having a newborn again. She’s been waking 3x per night. Also for some reason has been having poop blowouts EVERY morning around 4-5am. Trying to figure out if this is teething, a growth spurt, a mental leap?? It’s always so hard to figure these babies out.

We seemed to get through leap 4 regression unscathed. He was crapnapping before then and still does with the occasional hour or so in the morning (longer if we lay by him but I have to pump). He's been sleeping 9-11 straight hours for a month, but he always rouses me at 330 with kicking and loud wiggling so I started dreamfeeding him and he can get by without kicking and waking me until morning. I'm not looking forward to time change. We tried pushing his bedtime back to adjust and he sleeps less; I don't want him in bed at 630! 7-730 works best.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My little go getter figured out rocking on all 4’s a few days ago and did her first army crawl tonight. Motivated by wanting to eat an electrical cord of course. Baby gates soon!

I started ferberizing because honestly I could not figure out how to get her to fall asleep. She hated everything I did to try and help and wouldn’t even nurse to sleep. She just fights sleep so badly. So she hasn’t cried too much. Tonight I nursed her and sang and then rocked her for a bit and put her down. She cried for 4-5 mins and fell asleep. She still wakes up to nurse probably 3 times a night but we co sleep so it’s not big deal for me.

We’re 2 weeks away from 6 months and starting solids is the last thing I want to do!! I don’t have time to feed another mouth lol!! We do self feeding so it won’t be too bad but it’s a new stage and routine and I just feel like it’s all going SO FAST!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also she’s a bad napper most days. Sometimes I’ll get a 2 hr nap out of her but most days it’s 2 30 min naps in her bed and then one or two on the go in the carrier or car seat.


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi all! 

I am THE WORST for reading and running. Sorry. I'm much better on FB if anyone wants to use group there.

We hit 5 months on Friday. Lyra is a total dainty lovely.

She weighed 12lb 12oz at her last weigh in the week before and is around the 9th centile. They don't seem to do length so I must remember to do it myself.

She's sitting up for a few minutes at a time unaided (although I am right there for safety). She rolls into her side but isn't so fussed with tummy time so no crawling yet. She does the crunches too! If she's lying down and you let her hold your fingers she will pull up to standing and climb right up you!!!

The first tooth has broken too! Incredibly early to me as my eldest three didn't cut a tooth until 11 months but she has been fine with it, temperament wise.

I was intending to wait until 6 months for food because she's small (16 weeks with all the others because that is what was recommended back in the day) but she chews her lip and shows real interest so she's had a couple or tea spoons of puree each day and tastes of other stuff on my finger.

Lyra is super chatty too, even when on the boob! We are all besotted with her.

Sleep wise she is a brief napper so on the rare occasion she is having more than 20 mins I don't realise until it is too late to do anything else. 

I still take her up when I go to bed around 11:30pm. Mostly she will have napped downstairs for an hour or two by then. She sleeps nicely in her shnug and usually wakes around 4 and 7 for feeds but it varies. And sometimes there is a curve ball 1am feed too. Good job she settles down immediately after!

Due to all the feeds (2 hourly in the day) I've still not got my period but that's fine by me. 

I'm due back at work mid January. I have requested a three day week and secured a nursery place for one day and have my mum for two days.

I don't know how long I will breast feed for. I can't remember how I transitioned with DD3. 

I'm also doing a pantomime this year so it'll be a busy Christmas.

I have not thought about gifts really...

Sorry for the massive update!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rosie she sounds so Amazing. A tooth already eek!! I hope she doesn’t chomp you at all. So keen of her to be sitting so well already!! Summer just flops over lol!! No period here either yet, normal and nice for sure. 

I only go back to work at end of April and only Saturdays. But I looove my maternity leave so much I don’t want to go!!!


----------



## Wicky78

Ahhhhh!!!! I am so envious of the long maternity leaves some of you ladies have! I have been back at work over 3 months now. While I'm okay with it (we have to eat LOL), I wish I had more time with my baby. That said, I'm sure it's difficult to go back to work no matter when it happens!

I know this was awhile ago now, but I really wanted to thank you for your supportive comments when my friend got all passive aggressive about flu shots. It really helped to know that there were some sane, reasonable people out there, even if we choose different things for our babies and ourselves.

I don't think I updated you all after her 6 month checkup on 10/19. She came in at 12 lbs 3 oz and 25 1/4 inches. She is finally on the weight chart at the 1st percentile! Pediatrician said everything looks good, but she is still behind developmentally compared with other 6 month olds. I think she's pretty on track with her adjusted age, though, as she had met all the 4 month milestones at least two weeks before her checkup. We're still in OT and PT. OT got continued through another month because she is still having trouble with eating. She just doesn't open her mouth wide enough to get a spoon in and she keeps making weird LOUD slurping noises at the breast like she's not getting good suction. She's making great progress with PT, though, and the flat spot on her head is barely noticeable. Honestly, I don't think other (untrained) people would notice it unless it was pointed out to them.

Anyone else do anything for Halloween with your little ones? We took M to a Trunk or Treat event that the local Police and Fire Departments put on, because it was during the day. Perfect photo op without all the effort. We took my 12 year old cousin so it didn't look like we were doing a candy grab for ourselves. My cousin got the candy. Anyway, M went as a bunny and she was so cute when she moved her arms around in the costume and you could see her paws. But the day of the event, she wasn't really feeling it and so the pictures weren't great. But I'll share one anyway :bunny::haha:

Have any of the other US ladies begun plans for Thanksgiving? We are trying to figure out what we're doing because we usually drive to Indiana to see my family, but with the baby, didn't want to try that this year. We don't want to go to my cousins' house because there is some serious drama going on there with another family member who is an alcoholic that we don't want to be a part of (or the baby, for that matter!). So maybe something small at my house for my mom and our little family... At least it will be more relaxing than a 10 hour drive each way over the long weekend!


----------



## cheluzal

*Our updates:*
*He started rolling _and _sitting up this week! He can sit up for a bit as long as we're by him. He can only roll from tummy to back but not the other way around; odd since he's spent more time on his back, lol. He still tries doing ab pilates on his back.

*He just tried some apple puree last night and kept 30% of it in. He's still not getting the hang of swallowing, lol, but we will keep trying daily. He has started doing raspberries too.

*We had to stop the swaddle. He was hating it, busting out, and now with rolling we went to Love to Dream 50/50 sleep sack with the arm wings off. He's doing well and without rubbing his cheek so much, his dermatitis is all but cleared up and his cheeks are soft again!

*I was afraid time change would really screw us but he's acclimating alright. We did get an extra nap and keep him up last night to get back to regular bedtime but he was overtired and didn't go down well. BUT he slept his best yet: 730-640 with just a 415 feeding (which is much later than normal). Hopefully this trend continues.

*Hubby has started taking some nights. I was getting up too much, too shattered, and it was killing me. So he does Sunday and Wednesday and a possible Friday if I need it. It has been so helpful and I've gotten 7 hours straight, the first time in almost a year!

*So I pumped blood, had an ultrasound, have tumors, and just had 2 biopsies to see if they are benign. I am so livid because the procedure has tanked my supply in that breast (my fear). Like cut it in half, when I was barely keeping up with him as it is. Now I'm not and I'm scared. My pump SUCKS (cheap one with NO replacements parts). My shield is the wrong size and pumping has been super painful for 6 months. I mentioned it on another site and a lady is mailing an extra one she has for me!! So excited to try something new with different sizes. I'm not ready to stop EP/BM yet.

*Off work until August and I don't want to return, lol. I have to work but I might look for a different job. Teaching (babysitting) middle schoolers isn't rewarding anymore...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I’m getting a bad clogged duct that is likely going to turn into mastitis! I’m going to try the natural things to get rid of it before it turns into mastitis and hopefully
I can avoid antibiotics


----------



## cheluzal

Good luck. I have had so many clogged ducts I've lost track. None have turned and I had one for 2 weeks.



Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh I’m getting a bad clogged duct that is likely going to turn into mastitis! I’m going to try the natural things to get rid of it before it turns into mastitis and hopefully
> I can avoid antibiotics


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah it went away the next day. But since that’s my 3rd one in 6 months (and I literally never had them bf for 3 years previously) I’m going to grab some sunflower lecithin and take it if I feel it coming on again. My friend said a lot of pumping moms take it, I’m not sure if it’s because pumping will make clogs easier or if it maybe makes the milk come out easier, lol not sure but maybe you should look into it chel if you’re exclusively pumping still! How’s your supply? Keeping up?


----------



## ricschick

Chel hope your Tumors turn out to be nothing to worry about!! 

We’re all good here! Billie sleeps really well she goes down at 7/7:30 and sleeps til 7/7:30 and naps a good 2-3 hours in the day. We moved her into joanies room last week and she’s settled in there really well it’s so cute, we’ve been doing a bit of blw and purée and she’s doing well with that but we’re not on 3 meals a day just yet. 
Billie has no interest in crawling at the moment she’s still quite happy to just lie there but none of mine were early crawlers. She has an appointment next month to check if she has cataracts like some of her brother and sisters so fx she doesn’t!! 

How’s everyone doing for Christmas? My shopping is probably 3/4 done my aim is to be finished by 1st dec!!


----------



## cheluzal

Oh it was nothing--clogged ducts, not even a tumor! It tanked that boob supply and I'm mad. And the dr wanted me in to talk about it, after telling me it was negative. I refused. I can't afford a co-pay to talk about a normal result. She wants a mammogram and MRI just in case, per the radiologist. Ugh. Pass. I'm not getting IV contrast when BF and my place won't do mamms when you're nursing. It's overkill....I know I pumped blood because of a bad pump...I got a new one and all is well.


----------



## cheluzal

Whaa! I got my first cold in over a year! Sore throat....my supply has tanked!! I've pumped 10oz all day! BooHoo.....not ready to give up yet.


----------



## yazzy

Hey, how is everyone doing? Are your babies doing new things now?

It's been ages since I've been on here but with 3 kids, the dogs and a new business my life has been a bit crazy!

Thea has just turned 6 months old...where has my tiny baby gone! She was weighed yesterday and is 18lb 4oz eeek
Still completely bf, tried some food this week but she is having none of it. She is not impressed at all. I feel it is going to be a long journey introducing food to Thea!

She can roll front to back, tries to get her knees up to crawl but only moves a little bit at the moment. 

She also spends most of the time in her carrier attached to me. She is very clingy but I'm just going with it and loving all the cuddles!


----------



## cheluzal

Santa!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hi guys,
Where is time going? I can't believe it's 7 months since my due date yesterday!!

Lyra is doing beautifully. She had snuck up to 14lb 4oz at the six month mark. She will roll on to her front but leaves one arm under to roll back still so she's fairly contained despite being activr.

She sits well with little support and is loving food. I'm kind of winging the weaning; she has a combination of home puree, baby food pouch and bits off us like toast crusts etc.

She is pretty good with that but we are still yet to crack a good, solid sleep.

Good nights involve 4-5 hours in one block and they are rare. Luckily I can handle tired pretty well. And she settles well even when she has been up, so that is half the battle. 

I go back to work in 5 weeks and don't know what to do about milk. She has decreased nursing as food has increased, but I don't know how to work out the amount of EBM she would need for a day in nursery/with my folks...

I literally can't remember how I phased it out with my older kids but seem to recall just switching it out for cow's milk. I dunno.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I wouldn’t do cows milk till a year. If I was leaving baby for a full day I’d leave maybe 9 oz? 3 x 3 oz bottles.

Summer is crawling now and trying to pull herself up to standing. She’s so much fun. Sleep we are getting a 4 hr stretch since we came Back from vacation, she was doing 8 previously so vacation messed us up :((((

She’s self feeding but not great at it so doesn’t get much food in lol. And still won’t take a bottle. She has major separation anxiety and me and daddy are basically the only ones she’s happy with!!


----------



## cheluzal

S is a chill procrastinator on his own speed. He rolls belly->back but refuses to stay/crawl on his tummy for long, lol. He sits very well (most of the day playing) and loves his activity center and now his walker.

He's in a weird regression. We got him trained to put himself to sleep without out help, but since Monday he's been a right gremlin only at night (naps are beautiful). Tonight was a gremlin last nap (he still needs 3), but a beautiful silent bedtime, so I hope the worst is over. Hubs and I still swap nights so the tired isn't too bad. He can get 7-8 hours before waking for food.

We're supplementing goat's milk in bottles since goat is much closer to BM than cow's. He will do full cow's later anyway. Less stomach issues than cow's. He's drinking 5-6oz about 6 times a day. He's slowly eating more. Just really got the hang on swallowing (except his drool--ugh, we've replaced spitup with drool).

My biopsies, followed by a horrible cold, tanked my supply. I mean, I'm lucky to pump 10oz the whole day. I'm going though my freezer stash. I was sad, still am, but have gone through the grieving process and am in acceptance now.


----------



## ricschick

Chel you have done fantastic so pat yourself on the back!! 

Billie loves food and she will eat most things. We do both blw and lumpy purée, sometimes purée is just quicker and less messy lol but she does well with both. We are still on just breakfast and dinner but will introduce lunch in the next few days. She has a horrible cough at the moment you can really hear her chest rattling so will probably take her doctors tomorrow just in case she needs any meds for it. 
So Christmas is done for another year phew, I hate January tho. My great aunt died just before Christmas so we have her funeral on the 15th January so not the best start to 2019. X


----------



## ChibiLena

Happy New Year everyone! Time has gone by so fast. Magnus is eight months old now, sits, crawls and pulls himself up to standing. He will also clap his hands which is just the cutest thing. He is having purees and finger foods, which he bites of with his two (sharp!) front teeth. He loves to eat! Otherwise, he has started baby making music classes this week which he seems to enjoy. :) What's happening with your little ones??

Magnus is:
70cm tall and weighs 8kg


----------



## cheluzal

This poor site is so dead. I stay on the WTE one. lol
My guy is almost 30 inches (99%tile!) and weighs over 21 pounds (89%tile). Plus his big head, lol. He's a procrastinator like daddy. Just cuttinghis first tooth, just started rolling to belly, only digs purees, won't pull himself up....rofl...he takes his sweet time. But he's a cutie.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies!

I hope you are all doing well. Time goes by so fast! M turned 9 months on Saturday (which happened to be my birthday, too). She is so much fun at this age - lots of interaction, expressions, babbling, and movement. Although she has yet to actually crawl or say a real word. She also doesn't have any teeth yet. She has been teething FOREVER but nothing has cut through yet. I wonder if that means she'll have a whole bunch pop through in a short period of time. 

Anyway, we are feeding her some purees and trying some BLW, but she hasn't figured out how to pick up small pieces and put them into her mouth (or anywhere else, for that matter), so it's mostly us putting little bits of "regular" food in her mouth to taste. So far the big winners are bacon (just the flavor) and whipped cream. With the purees, she loves most of the fruits and veggies we've given her and even tolerates the meats. The only things she hasn't liked were avocado and egg. 

We're still nursing, but just at bedtime, as my supply was so low it was getting really annoying to pump at work and she doesn't seem to want to go to the breast any time but bedtime. So I guess we're going with what she wants. I'm kind of sad about it, as I'm thinking this might not last very long and then BF will be over, but I'm also a little relieved since it has been such a struggle for me.

Sleep has been pretty good at night. She sleeps about 8-9 hours at a time, more if I can sleep late with her. But NO naps during the day or sometimes a couple of 20 minute snoozes. On the rare occasion whens she naps during the day, she sleeps for 2-3 hours. So I know she's got to be sleep deprived, but I am not sure what to do about it if she refuses to nap. Ugh.

We graduated from physical therapy so M's torticollis is gone and she is at least meeting the milestones for her adjusted age and a bunch for her actual age. We're still in occupational therapy because she seems to have lots of sensory sensitivities that have made transitioning to solid foods more challenging. But at least we only have to go once a month and not every week anymore!

The holidays were good. M seemed to enjoy presents - or more specifically, wrapping paper - and got a kick out of the festivities. She did a lot of smiling and laughing. She also got to see her grandpa and grandma from Indiana as well as her grandma in Maryland, so that was nice for all of us. I can't believe that it's almost February! This time last year, I was miserable and pregnant, thinking there was no end in sight. What a change a year brings!!!


----------



## Wicky78

DW and I saw Miss Saigon last night (national touring company) and it was amazing. But I have to say, having a baby made the story SO MUCH MORE gut-wrenching. DW and I were both in puddles at the end. She didn't know the story, but I did. It was still heartbreaking. I love theater, but am glad the next show we see in two weeks is an upbeat one (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory). DW and I can't take another heavy show again so soon! It's funny the things that have changed since getting pregnant. I can't watch Criminal Minds anymore, my favorite musicals cause me to sob uncontrollably way more often than ever before... All I wanted to do after the show last night was get home to my LO and hold her close.


----------



## cheluzal

Just cut first teeth over here. No crawling, but just now rolling to back during the night. Still eating twice a night, the second one sometimes closer to wake. Wake is too early....weird regression I want to end. I want my 1 feed a night back. 

Only purees here, too. He can pick stuff up but it never makes it to his mouth. The carrots break apart and the meltie puffs stick to his wet palms, lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My girl hates all food. Finger food on her tray, purees, anything. Unfortunately she’s dropped to the 8th percentile for weight so I really need her to eat. 

Struggling to keep my milk supply up and get her to gain weight. 

Other than that, she’s happy and healthy. Crawling, cruising, pushing around her walker.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hi ladies!

Heck it’s been a while. Almost 9 months old over here. Sitting up, no crawling yet, but he’s up on all fours and doing downward dog haha. He can go backwards though. No teeth either. Been teething for ages!! But no teeth yet. 

Ry loves to stand up, he’s happy for you to hold his hands forever so he can stand and practice taking steps. We just got the “buh” sound a few days ago as well but no words yet. Just ummmmmmm for me haha. 

Um what else, oh he eats like a champ. We do a mix of purées and blw and he loves pretty much all food. And he extra loves fruit. 

Basically a super happy baby. ❤️


----------



## cheluzal

Scooting backwards here with weird gyrations, lol.
Two teeth coming in.
Won't eat puffs or melties, just everything else on the planet.
Really finding his voice and personality. Very happy kid.
Eating 2 times a night (added a second 4 weeks ago and not dropping it).


----------



## yazzy

Lovely to hear how everyone is doing, love hearing news on the babies...is there a fb group I can join?

Thea has just turned 8 months, she is into everything, crawling around everywhere which is involving lots of bumps as she tries to pull herself up. She does really well with finger foods, very much like her older sister was. She can pick everything up and put it in her mouth edible or not eeek....i am forever hooking things out of her mouth!
She loves pureed food. 
Thea can say hi, Dada and her sisters name and she loves to wave at everyone. 
She also likes to feed in the night a lot! I guess the longest stretch of sleep is a few hours lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m the only one with a baby who doesn’t like food!! Not fair. 

LO is 9 months 2 weeks and is taking steps now. I won’t be surprised if she’s wslking before 10 months. 

Now if I could only get her to eat and gain weight. I ordered some goats rue to help with my supply , we’ll see!


----------



## yazzy

Reiko...are you still bf quite a bit? To be honest isn't the saying food before 1 is just for fun. So baby will be getting everything she needs from you.
Can't believe she is taking steps already!

My older two are just being terrorised by a crawling baby. I'm trying to find everything that has been dropped or left on the floor because she is too quick at putting it all in her mouth!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey all!

We are at 9 months next week. How fast has it gone??

Lyra has 5 teeth now. She eats baby porridge at breakfast then lunch and tea are either pouches or a version of what we are having which sounds similar to most.

I breastfeed when I'm home but don't leave any at nursery or my parents' because she is such a great eater.

Work is a pain. I'm trying to fit a full time role (that had been vacant for three months) into part time hours.

Still, it is a nice team and the work is interesting...


----------



## cheluzal

So S is so lazy, rofl. We claim he's a Jedi ("Do or do not. There is no try." --Yoda)
He still won't crawl! He finally worked out his regression and is back to one feed a night, usually between 2-3am. But now he wants to wake at 6-630, ugh. Too early...

He's hanging with church friends (birthday parties) and still loves swimming.
Still won't put anything in his mouth that's food. Puffs still melt in his hand or get thrown on the floor. He's figuring out the 360 cup better each day.

Today he started waving at me! Intentional and each time, not the sporadic barely move he has been doing. And we felt a 3rd tooth that popped and we didn't know!

I don't exercise--ugh--but I am on a low carb, very low sugar, high protein, low calorie diet and have lost 10 more pounds! I'm now 10 from my pre-pregnancy weight, which was a great weight for my height! I buttoned up size 6 shorts yesterday!! Now, if only my boobs would go down more so my dresses and tops fit again...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yazzy I have low supply for some reason so bf isn’t quite cutting it. I’m taking all the things to up my supply. She dropped from 85 to 6 percentile for weight and the ped wanted me to wean and do formula. But she won’t take a bottle so I am still just BF and trying to make up the caloric difference with food... she’s stayed steady at the 10 % for a while now so at least she’s not losing anymore. I wish I had started taking herbals sooner but I’ve never had low milk supply in my life so had no clue she wasn’t getting enough.


----------



## yazzy

Oh Reiko that's strange with your supply being low if it never has been before. Quite a drop from 85th centile though so I see where you are trying to get her to eat more to up her calories.

Thea has never taken a bottle either, she is only just starting to have water from a sippy cup and is getting better with finger foods.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

She’s officially walking though for about 2 weeks now. She’s such a little dot it’s hikarious to see walking Around. And she’s a pro at climbing stairs although I don’t let her lol! Up to the 13 percentile now thank goodness it’s going up!


----------



## cheluzal

Walking! S still refuses to crawl, lol.
We did get a meltie in the mouth, dissolved and swallowed without vomiting, so...progress!


----------



## ricschick

Reiko walking wow Billie just sits there and turns in a circle lol doesn’t want to crawl either Chel!!! 
She’s a good eater I give her both baby food and our food she’s great with lumps and finger foods and has mastered her cup. She’s down to 3 bottles a day and has slept through the night since about 7 weeks. She can say Lola ( our dogs name) and the normal ones mum dad Nan. 

Can’t believe there going to be 1 soon!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Billie is a keen talker!! No words here yet just lots of babble. And loud at that. 

I’m going back to work next week for some training and then officially back 16 hours a week when she’s 1!

Anyone else going back to work or staying gone?


----------



## cheluzal

S is still on purees! He just won't put food in his mouth and eat it, but every other item on the planet goes right in without a dirty look, lol. We need to try more flavorful food than celery and carrots though! 

He is slowly lowering his milk (was doing 38-40/day!) and taking hour+ naps finally (he was the 30 minute nap king). He still feeds once a night, but he's pushing it back from 1-2am to 4-5am, so he will sleep through soon....

Planning 1st birthday! Eeek.

I go back to work in August. I wasn't ready until this month. I need to be a professional adult again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Anyone getting baby fever yet? It always hits me starting at 10 months!! I’m so sad this is my last!


----------



## cheluzal

Reiko_ctu said:


> Anyone getting baby fever yet? It always hits me starting at 10 months!! I’m so sad this is my last!

 Haha, no! Hubs is, but because of my HG and rough pregnancy, I won't be having another (plus I'm old and tired). We take this one energetic blessing and call it a day.

S has started sleeping though though! We don't train and he's pushed his one feed back from 1am to 4-5am. Now he's been waking at 5am but putting himself back to sleep!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies!

It's been ages since I've checked in, but I guess we're all busy and I haven't missed too much. We're in the midst of planning the 1st birthday. We're going with a Pusheen the cat theme because it's curte and she loves cats. Miriam is eating pretty much anything we offer her... in fact she begs worse than any pet I've ever had! But no words yet, no crawling, and definitely no walking or stairs yet. She does have two teeth partway in and a respectable amount of hair. Miriam is pointing at things and she waves at us at appropriate times, which is cute. She also turns the pages in books on command, although sometimes she holds the pages together with one hand while trying to turn them with the other, and gets frustrated. We've still got her in our room but are planning to move her to her own room soon (it will be a process). Anyone have any advice? I'm not sure how this is going to go... We're also working on weaning from bottle to 360 sippy cup. So far she drinks water and juice from the sippy cup but not formula. She stopped BF at the end of January pretty much on her own, and since I just couldn't take pumping at work anymore, I just let my milk dry up. After deciding to "free the boobs" from the pump, I have been much happier, but I really miss BF. As far as baby fever, I totally have it, but I was too sick and had complications that were too dangerous to risk again. So if we have any more, it will be adoption, fostering, or surrogate. But for now, I like the idea of nurturing and loving on one baby for awhile. I love the idea of a newborn, but not necessarily a second child right now!


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone,
Just checking in as these babies are getting close to turning 1 soon...well Thea is still only 10 months so we have a little wait yet!

Sounds like they are all doing great!
Thea has been crawling for a couple months now and cruises around on furniture etc, no walking on her own yet though. She isn't the biggest eater but does well with baby led weaning and I am still bf her a lot. She has 2 teeth and the 3rd is just breaking through, so not much sleep for me! 
We have just got back from a lovely holiday in Lanzarote, the kids loved it and so did I!


----------



## cheluzal

S started crawling and feeding himself in one day. Now he crawls everywhere, diaper changes are a frustrated mess of chasing after a poopy butt crawling away from me, and I'm checking out every baby recipe book at the library for ideas.

I need him drinking milk from the 360 before daycare, but he still barely drinks water from it. He's getting better though. He's a little menace and definitely all boy.


----------



## Wicky78

It's hard to believe all our babies are one now! M is actually about to turn 14 months - I can't believe how much she's changed in such little time. She is crawling "commando" style (tummy on the ground) and just started pulling herself up to stand, but no steps yet. She says cat, hi, hey pretty consistently, and occasionally says Mama and water. She's a great eater and likes pretty much everything we give her to try. She's not so great at getting things into her mouth with any kind of utensil, though. But finger foods are fine!

We start Mommy and Me swim class on Saturday. I'm looking forward to seeing how she does in cold water. She loves playing in her bath water, so I'm hopeful. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Here are some recent pictures.


----------



## ricschick

Hey girls not been on here in a while but lovely to read all babies are doing great!! 
Billie has just turned 14months and she is a bum shuffler hates being on her front but boy can she move!!! She’s starting to pull herself up on stuff now and is such a good sleeper and eater! 
How’s everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies!

Miriam turned 15 months on Friday and is doing well. We took her to her first live baseball game about a week ago and she loved it, until we started winning and the crowd got very loud and enthusiastic. She is close to walking in terms of motivation and effort, but still doesn't have the balance part down. She can stand briefly on her own, but if she tries to take steps when holding on, she leans way too far forward or backward to keep her balance yet. It's very cute to watch, though, because she takes huge steps, lifting her feet up like she's marching! Baby swim lessons end this week and I'll be glad to get our Saturdays back. But it's so fun to see how much she loves the water. I will try to sign her up for another round in the fall, but at our local Y and not the one by my mom (who lives 30 minutes away). Oh, and she figured out how to crawl up the stairs last week. It's the cutest thing to see her little butt wiggle up the stairs! How is everyone else doing? I can't believe how fast our little ones are growing and learning new things!!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone,

It's been a while, but I thought I'd check in and say hi. How is everyone doing? Can you believe our little ones are already 18 months or so? We had a wonderful Thanksgiving (US) last week and are starting to prepare for Christmas and New Year's holidays. Does anyone have special plans this year? It's so fun that Miriam is more alert and active this year, so she gets excited and can participate in the gift-giving and general festivities. I hope you and your little ones are all doing well!


----------

